# WoW ist nicht(!) zu einfach!



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte in diesem Thread meine Theorie erläutern, warum sehr viele Leute glauben, WoW wäre einfacher geworden, was es zu 100% nicht ist.

Nun, es gibt 3 Gründe: 
Das Equip. Es ist wohl jedem vertraut, der wenigstens mit Burning Crusade einen 70er mit guter Ausrüstung hatte, dass man zum Beispiel als Jäger am Anfang nur mit Mühe und Not seine 10.000 Lebenspunkte zusammen bekam. Mit anderen Klassen war es auch so, nur dass es nicht unbedingt 10.000 waren. Auch die DpS die damals noch gar nicht so wichtig war, lag in den 1.000 bis 1.500 als mittelmäßig guter 70er. Wenn man jetzt allerdings das ganze mit Wrath of the Lich King vergleicht, haben sich diese Ziele mehr als verdoppelt. Und das gilt für alle Klassen. Die DpS hängt bei 3.000 bis 4.500 und die Lebenspunkte torkeln beim Jäger bei den 20.000ern rum. Nur, dass die Instanzen wie Naxxrams oder Onyxia nicht in diesem Schema erschwert wurden. Die Bosse und anderen Gegner wurden prozentual in Schaden und Lebenspunkten erhöht, allerdings nicht prozentual in Beziehung mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung eines Spieler von Stufe 60-80. Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind *zu* gut.
Die Vorbereitung. Heutzutage bekommt jedes Mitglied einer Gilde den Auftrag, sich Videos und Guides zu den Bossen der Schlachtzugsinstanzen anzuschauen um sich dann genügend darauf vorzubereiten, Wipes zu verhindern. Schon vom Testserver bekommt man Infos über die Bosse im großen Stil oder Elite-Gilden besuchen einfach selbst den Testserver, damit sie nachher auf dem Live-Server alles kennen. Blizzard hat schon selbst versucht dem vorzubeugen indem sie einfach einige Bosse sperren. Doch spätestens auf dem Liveserver stoßen die Elite-Gilden in Rekordschnelle zu diesen Bossen vor, und erlegen diese dann, unter anderem wegen Punkt 1. Nach dieser frohen Tat verbreiten sie Videos und Guides über diese Bosse (Dabei denken sie auch noch, den anderen einen Gefallen getanzuhaben). Nun lesen die anderen Spieler diese Guides , bringen diese Bosse ohne Probleme um,die sich eigentlich _An euren Tränen laben_ sollten und klagen nachher alles sei zu einfach und ohne Herausforderung.
Das verhalten der Schlachtzüge. In einem Schlachtzug, gibt es mittlerweile etliche Mittel, um aus den Spielern alles rauszuholen. Das bekannteste und verabscheungswürdigste Mittel ist _*DKP*_. DKP ist ein System, das eigentlich dazu benutzt werden sollte um den Loot besser zu verteilen. In einer DKP-Gilde werden Punkte an Mitglieder verteilt, die bei Schlachtzügen dabei waren und mitgeholfen haben, einen Boss zu erlegen. Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch veranlasst, dass man leichter an gute Ausrüstung herankommt, aber das ist was anderes. DkP wird leider oft genutzt, damit in Raids alles nach Plan verläuft. Man bekommt zum Beispiel DKP abgezogen, wenn man zum Beispiel bei Klingenschuppe im Feuer stehenbleibt. Dadurch passen dann natürlich alle besser auf, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das im Sinne des Erfinders der DKP war. Außerdenm gibt es noch viele andere  Möglichkeiten, das Kontrollieren der Mitraider zu ermöglichen. Zum Beispiel Rauswurfdrohungen aus der Gilde oder ganz einfache und banale Schlachtzugszeichen(Totenkopf, Kreis,Diamant, etc.).
Diese drei Dinge zusammen bewirken, dass wir eine Illusion erhalten, Blizzard hätte alles einfacher gemacht, obwohl wir zu einem großen Teil selbst Schuld sind. Natürlich können diese Gründe auch gegen mich und Blizzard verwendet werden und trotzdem möchte ich nur, dass wenn Gilden klagen alles sei zu einfach,dass sie mal ohne Vorbereitung und nur mit dem primären Schlachtzugswissen und ohne DpS, oder Equip-Anforderung in die Eiskronenzitadelle gehen sollten. Denn dann, wissen sie: WoW ist immer noch eine Herausforderung.

EDIt: Da ich sehr oft falsch verstanden wurde, möchte ich nochmal erläutern, was ich eigentlich genau sagen will:
WoW bekam tatsächlich mit der Zeit immer mehr Features die das Spiel vereinfachen sollten. Natürlich wurde bei der Ankünding solcher Features immer wieder heftig diskutiert und fast jeder war dagegen. Doch kaum sind diese Features auf den Live-Servern oder anderwertig verfügbar, empfängt sie jeder mit offenen Armen. Man benutzt sie alltäglich und man ist sich gar nicht mehr bewusst, dass es nur Features sind, nein. Man muss sie nicht benutzen! ich rede jetzt nicht davon mit T4 Ulduar zu gehen sondern von den Addons und etlichen winzigen Dingen, die man benutzen kann, aber nicht muss. Doch die Spieler benutzen sie, sie benutzen sie und nachher schreien sie alles wäre zu einfach. Und das, genau das ist es wovon ich rede.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Oktober 2009)

ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.


----------



## Magickevin (24. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (24. Oktober 2009)

/sign

Alle heulen rum es ist zu einfach, aber sobald etwas zuschwer ist wird auch geheult und BLizz nerft es...
Ich wette die wenigsten die weinen weil es "zu einfach" ist können nicht mal den PdoK Erfolg posten geschweige denn sie waren 1x drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.



du bist ein held..du gegenargumentierst ohne alles gelesen zu haben....

@TE kann dir nur zustimmen. wobei ich denke, dass besonders die testserver dazu beitragen, dass alles leichter erscheint


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet


Du hast nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe, oder?

_Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch veranlasst, dass man leichter an gute Ausrüstung herankommt, aber das ist was anderes._


----------



## Enyalios (24. Oktober 2009)

Das alte Thema mit den alten Antworten.

Ist natürlich auch toll wenn z.b. in der bundesliga 38 runden gespielt werden und am ende jeder den Meistertitel bekommt.

Es geht vielen darum das sie für Leistung belohnt werden wollen und nicht für Login-Zeit. Versteht das oder verfasst nicht solche threads die es ohnehin schon zu Hauf gibt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du bist ein held..du gegenargumentierst ohne alles gelesen zu haben....



das unterscheidet uns helden vom rest der menschheit....zudem argumentiere ich nicht


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das unterscheidet uns helden vom rest der menschheit....zudem argumentiere ich nicht



sagt dir das wort metapher etwas? wenn ja brauch ich nicht weiter darauf eingehen, wenn nicht...pech gehabt


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Oktober 2009)

knallhart auf den punkt gebracht und vollkommen richtig. wenn es keine guides gäbe und alle bosse im gleichen verhältniss zu dem eq verbessert worden wären dann hätten heute viele nich mal alle heros clear, geschweige denn die raids. Dann wäre ulduar heute echt ne seltenheit, an randomraids gar nich zu denken. aber dann heulen ja wieder die casuals und dann nerft blizz den ganzen raidcontent-.-


----------



## vanishone (24. Oktober 2009)

Alle die der Meinung sind, wow währe einfach, bitte noch armoy link mit insanity achivement posten... danke!


----------



## Herr Blizzard (24. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm finden deshalb auch einige Occulus Heroic so schwer weil ihnen dort ihr Equip nicht weiterhilft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke ja.


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Das alte Thema mit den alten Antworten.
> 
> Ist natürlich auch toll wenn z.b. in der bundesliga 38 runden gespielt werden und am ende jeder den Meistertitel bekommt.
> 
> Es geht vielen darum das sie für Leistung belohnt werden wollen und nicht für Login-Zeit. Versteht das oder verfasst nicht solche threads die es ohnehin schon zu Hauf gibt.


In der Bundesliga geht es um Geld, nicht um Titel.
Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es haufenweise solcher Threads gibt.


----------



## Mofeist (24. Oktober 2009)

der text ist einfach realitätsfern^^


Die Zahlen am Anfang sind inkorrekt Jäger fahren mittlerweile bis 7k dps aber das eig ja eher unwichtig. 

Guides?! gabs schon seit classic... nur sind die Bosse im Normalmode mittlerweile einfach nur mehr freeloot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . HMs oder Kolluseum hc bieten zumindest kurzzeitig noch ein bisschen herausforderung reichen aber nicht mehr an BC oder endclassic encounter hin.

DKP`bestrafen causals`? nunja nicht jede gilde hat dkp also kannst du als causal ja in eine gehen wo sie nicht hat obwohl das mittlerweile auch nicht mehr notwendig ist da die normalmodes von fast allen Bossen auf jeden server random abfarmbar sind weil sie einfach, einfach sind.... .


----------



## Magickevin (24. Oktober 2009)

An was vergleichen wir ob es zu einfach ist? An einem "Einfachheitsmaßstab" oder an den voriegen WoW Versionen?? 

Classic war schwer und fast Zu schwer einige Klassen konnt man im Raid überhaupt nicht gebrauchen und Raids waren im Allgemeinen schwer und schwer zu managen.
Bc wurde es einfacher aber es hatte immernoch Knackige Elemente wie Kara in den Anfangszeiten oder FdS bzw MH.
Wotlk ist im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern richtig einfach Jeder bekommt mit leichtigkeit Equip auf dem Ilvl von 225+

Also Wotlk ist das Einfachste WoW was rausgekommen ist und nein ich habe Pdok nicht einmal betreten und ich bin in einer Raidgilde die dort hin geht aber ich will jetzt auch nicht meine Lebensgeschichte Erzählen aber ich habe die Vorgänger lange genug gespielt

Lvln ist einfacher geworden und man Levelt im vergleich zu früher viermal so schnell hat das Equip 10x Schneller zusammen um den Endcontent zu sehen.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Oktober 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Hmmm finden deshalb auch einige Occulus Heroic so schwer weil ihnen dort ihr Equip nicht weiterhilft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, ich hab den mist nich mal clear und jedesmal wenn die daily dahin geht setz ich aus^^ Ich trau mich nach den letzten paar niederlagen einfach nich mehr darein auch wenn ich glaub das mit den drachen jezz hinzukriegen. 

GO BLIZZ NERF OCCU!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> der text ist einfach realitätsfern^^
> 
> 
> Die Zahlen am Anfang sind inkorrekt Jäger fahren mittlerweile bis 7k dps aber das eig ja eher unwichtig.
> ...



1. Ich rede von normalen DPS-Zahlen.
2. Mit Gilden ohne DKP sind Raids nicht einfach. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.
3. Guides mag es schon seit Classic geben, aber: 
_Diese drei Dinge zusammen bewirken, dass wir eine Illusion erhalten, Blizzard hätte alles einfacher gemacht, obwohl wir zu einem großen Teil selbst Schuld sind_


----------



## Braamséry (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Thread meine Theorie erläutern, warum sehr viele Leute glauben, WoW wäre einfacher geworden, was es zu 100% nicht ist.
> 
> Nun, es gibt 3 Gründe:
> Das Equip. Es ist wohl jedem vertraut, der wenigstens mit Burning Crusade einen 70er mit guter Ausrüstung hatte, dass man zum Beispiel als Jäger am Anfang nur mit Mühe und Not seine 10.000 Lebenspunkte zusammen bekam. Mit anderen Klassen war es auch so, nur dass es nicht unbedingt 10.000 waren. Auch die DpS die damals noch gar nicht so wichtig war, lag in den 1.000 bis 1.500 als mittelmäßig guter 70er. Wenn man jetzt allerdings das ganze mit Wrath of the Lich King vergleicht, haben sich diese Ziele mehr als verdoppelt. Und das gilt für alle Klassen. Die DpS hängt bei 3.000 bis 4.500 und die Lebenspunkte torkeln beim Jäger bei den 20.000ern rum. Nur, dass die Instanzen wie Naxxrams oder Onyxia nicht in diesem Schema erschwert wurden. Die Bosse und anderen Gegner wurden prozentual in Schaden und Lebenspunkten erhöht, allerdings nicht prozentual in Beziehung mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung eines Spieler von Stufe 60-80. Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind *zu* gut.
> ...



Ich führe ein paar Gegenbeispiele auf, die durchaus aussagekraft besitzen.

Da ich noch nicht weiß wieviele es werden, weill ich schonmal sagen, dass man sie lesen sollte, wenn man nich genau weiß wie es vorher zu BC Zeiten war. Da jeder der !! Ahnung !! hat es weiß (anders als der TE).

1. Heutzutage ist es so: Movement? Gibs net, brauch man net. CC erst recht net. Also is das einzige was übrig bleibt DPS. Da aber jeder bei vielen Klassen 5-6 Knöpfe drücken kann is das ja einfach. Zu BC Zeiten sah es meistens so aus (Sicht Hunter (vereinfacht^^)): Schuss, Schuss, bewegen was das Zeug hält um net draufzugehen, vllt ma ne Falle legen, Schuss, Schuss..... immer so weiter
Heute isses so: Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Totstelln, damit man überlebt, Schuss, Schuss,.... bewegung? gibs net (meistens net).

2. Wenn man an als Casual in einer Gilde die z.B. wie meine alte Gilde 3Raidtage hatte und dabei net 1-2 ma dabei is, spielt man da entweder wegen den Leuten oder sollte verschwinden. DKP kann man ganz gut mit Schule vergleichen (vorausgesetzt alle haben den gleichen IQ^^): Ein Jahrgang schreibt ABI. 3/4 der Schülder lernen gut, der Rest wenig. Dann bekommen die für ihr Tun eine Belohnung in Form eines guten Abis.

3. Wenn mal BC mit WOTLK vergleichst, was fällt dir auf (@TE)? Ich denke mal net viel. Mit aber einiges. Z.B. ging ohne eine Gilde außer, wenn die Grp annehmbar gut equiped war in Raids NICHTS. Netma Kara war mit Rndms einfach. Und ab Gruul gab es das Wort Random erst mit T5/T6 equipten Leuten. Aus eigener Ehrfahrung hier ein Beispiel: Wir haben einen Raid für SSC aufgebaut mit 7 oder 8 Leuten aus der Gilde und meistens 2-3 Leuten aus Gilden, die meistens schon weiter als 6/9 Bt waren. Und wir haben, wegen der verschiedenen Taktiken und Abspracheprobleme net den Lurker gelgt. Selbst das war mit Rnds zu schwer, die weningstens Skill hatten.

4. Leichter ans eq kommen mag ja für dich die schöne tolle Welt darstellen. Aber für jmd wie mich der das Raiden, wenn er die Zeit hatte gemacht hat, ist es der reine Horror. Die Heros Inis sind leichter als die normalen Inis, wenn man mit dem dafür entworfenen Level reingeht. Die Raids werden mit Gruppen gelegt, die nie zusammen gespielt habenm, geschweigedenn das dafür (früher) erforderliche Eq zu haben.

5. Die Sache mit den Hp is leicht beantwortet. Ein Spieler der bei Bossen mehr auf die Fresse bekommen kann, braucht mehr HP "PUNKT"

6. Dass eine Ini nicht schwerer gemacht werden kann in dem Sinn, dass die mit besserem Eq gefördert werden ist nicht so, war nie so und kann nicht umgesetzt werden. Wo soll man dann das Eq herbekomm. Dass die Raids net zu schwer sind is auch kla. Nur z.B. habe ich meine Twink an einem Tag (in den Ferien (bin 17 und aufm Gymnasium, also wehe jmd sagt was ;P)) durch Heros und Naxx/Sar/Archavons Kammer vollkommen Epic equiped gehabt. Zu BC Zeiten brauchte man eine Gilde um seinen Twink equippen zu können, das ging net einfach mit Rnds.

7. Warum sind wir bitte Schuld, dass Blizz die Heros auf 30Min Basis (wenns hoch kommt) gestaltet und die Raids für Rnds auslegt. In PDK 25 sind die Hardmodes vllt nur Gildenintern zu legen, aber mit einer Rnd Grp die das schonma gemacht hat, konnte man Ulduar 25 die ganzen Hardmodes auch knacken, weil sich die Taktiken nicht wirklich unterscheiden. Es gibt bei fast allen Bossen nur die möglichkeit sich wo anders hinzustellen. Wer das aus einer Top-Gilde für einmal net umstellen kann, gehört net dahin, is einfach so.

8. Das mit den Rauswürfen ist bei uns immer erst mit den Rnd Raids augetaucht. Wenn ich z.B. vorab vor dem Raid sage, dass jeder, der keinen DC und bei Heigen stirbt, aus dem Raid fliegt, der ist selbst Schuld wenn er es verbockt. Bei mir war es so: Wer bei mir in einem Rnd Raid 3mal stirbt, solang es eigen Verschulden ist fliegt raus. Und wenn es eben so wie bei Heigan ist, kann er auch der mit abstand beste DD sein, aba ich Zieh jmd bei Bossen, die eben net so einfach sind, net durch, das is mir zu dumm.

9. Da ich nen Dudu auf 80 und Warri auf 73 habe und beide Tanks sind, bzw der Dudu bisauf Moonkin alles kann, tanke ich sehr viel. Und meine Grundsätze lauten: Wenn der Heiler stirbt bin ich schuld. Wenn der Tank stirbt ist der Heiler schuld. Und wenn der DD stirbt ist er schuld, solang das Mob net grad gespawnt is und ich net schnell genug hinkomme. Sprich, wer net frontal auf eine Grp zurennt und wipen will, auf die Aggro achtet (heutzutage eig net nötig) und auf die Bossfähigkeiten achtet, kann mein bester Freund sein. Wer dies aba net tut bekommt mit als Raidleiter zum schlimmsten Feind. Dazu muss gesagt sein, dass ich vor Beginn des Raides, beim Suchen, sage, dass ich das verlange. Wer dann mitgeht darf sich net beschweren wenn er gekickt wird, wer sich dann beschwer bekommt nur Igno und wenns ins flamen geht n ticket. Ich kicke Leute, aufgrund von DPS z.B. nur wenn es extrem is und wenn sie zu wenig heilen nur wenn wir nen Boss net schaffen, weil wir ihn dann auch net schaffen werden wenns am heal mangelt. Also sind da Gründe dahinter.

10. Du sagtest ja, dass man vllt mal ohne Guides inne Zitadelle soll. Ich rate da einfach nur dazu, die scheiß Testserver abzuschaffen. Weil das Geld was Blizz da spart, sie für GMs und für gute Ideen, vllt kann man ja welche kaufen,w enn Blizz es net hinbekommt.

So das wars, mehr will ich net schreiben, weil ich eh schon denke, dass das nur weniger lesen werden (bis zum ende^^)


----------



## berti2 (24. Oktober 2009)

Der TE hat schon recht.

Ich vermute aber mal das sich das mit dem nächsten addon wieder verbessern wird den:
-Blizz wollte ja mit WOTLK den lebenspool der spieler vergrößern.
-Damit die HP in der arena nicht so hoch sind das es Unmöglich ist, mussten sie auch den dmg erhöhen.
-Sie konnten jedoch die stufe 70-80 mobs nicht mitziehen lassen, sonst hätte ein frischer 80er möglicherweise zu große probleme damit.

Letzterer Punkt wirkt sich dann auch indirekt auf die Boss aus.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Lvln ist einfacher geworden und man Levelt im vergleich zu früher viermal so schnell hat das Equip 10x Schneller zusammen um den Endcontent zu sehen.



du beziehst dich sicherlich auf die acc items...neuanfänger haben diese nicht und lvln genau so schnell wie damals.
und dass man sein eq schnell zusamen hat hängt mit den argumenten vom TE zusammen.
ich wette wenn du dir nen raid suchst der sich noch nicht mit naxx beschäftigt hat (keine guides usw) wirst du den ganzen abend nur whipen


----------



## Veloziraptor91 (24. Oktober 2009)

Also Bossguides und Videos gab es auch schon zu Classiczeiten ergo > keine Schuld!
DKP Verabscheuungswürdig? Weil leute die öfters raiden auch als erste ihr Equip bekommen? Sorry nein! Und spätestens wenn die sog. "hardcoreraider" alles komplett haben (was ja bei Wotlk innerhalb von 1 Woche geschafft ist) dann kriegen auch die "casuals" was. Dkp Abzug für schlechtes Spielen? Gab es bei uns nicht, nur für zuspät kommen/ garnicht erscheinen obwohl angemeldet usw. Aber mal ehrlich, wer es im heutigen Content nicht schafft nach dem 5ten Mal aus dem Feuer zu gehn, der hat wirklich keinen loot verdient.

Aber du hast Recht, klar hat die Community auch Schuld an dem heutigen WoW aber zu welchem Anteil muss wohl galileo Mystery klären.

so bin wieder Aion zocken

Velo


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich führe ein paar Gegenbeispiele auf *solang die noch net da sind net wunder, hab ausversehn bestätigt*


Äh, muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du beziehst dich sicherlich auf die acc items...neuanfänger haben diese nicht und lvln genau so schnell wie damals.
> und dass man sein eq schnell zusamen hat hängt mit den argumenten vom TE zusammen.
> ich wette wenn du dir nen raid suchst der sich noch nicht mit naxx beschäftigt hat (keine guides usw) wirst du den ganzen abend nur whipen



spätestens heigan wird ihnen den rest geben, genauso wie thaddius, von saphirons Flugphase mal ganz abgesehen^^ Da könnt ihr guides lesen soviel ihr wollt, wenn movementnaps dabei sind wird das nix^^


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja doch ich denke auch, dass WoW "einfacher" geworden ist und das nur aus einem Grund: WoW war früher schwer, als haben alle rumgeheult sie würden nichts gebacken bekommen, promt wird es einfacher heulen alle rum es sei doch so einfach und langweilig. Wieso diese Leute das machen ist mir bis heute einfach nur schleierhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Ich finde WoW weder zu langweilig noch zu einfach.


----------



## Thunderphönix (24. Oktober 2009)

Es ist einfacher geworden,und das kann man auch net schön reden,auch wenn du noch so einen langen text schreibst


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Oktober 2009)

Veloziraptor91 schrieb:


> Und spätestens wenn die sog. "hardcoreraider" alles komplett haben (was ja bei Wotlk innerhalb von 1 Woche geschafft ist)
> so bin wieder Aion zocken



du redest unfug..."hardcoreraider haben ihr eq in einer woche zusammen" das geht schon dadurch nicht, dass es IDs gibt und nicht alles direkt dropt was man braucht.
btw. mir fällt auf, dass die aion spieler immer versuchen wow schlecht zu machen. wenn ihr beide spiele spielt und wow so kage ist, dann spielt es doch bitte nicht.


----------



## Mofeist (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> 1. Ich rede von normalen DPS-Zahlen.
> 2. Mit Gilden ohne DKP sind Raids nicht einfach. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.
> 3. Guides mag es schon seit Classic geben, aber:
> _Diese drei Dinge zusammen bewirken, dass wir eine Illusion erhalten, Blizzard hätte alles einfacher gemacht, obwohl wir zu einem großen Teil selbst Schuld sind_




nunja das sind in erfolgreichen Raids "normale" Dps zahlen. im 25er raid färht eigentlich jedes Klasse 5k+


----------



## Curumir (24. Oktober 2009)

Es is einfach geworden...und? Wenn´s Spaß macht, wen juckts?


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Veloziraptor91 schrieb:


> Also Bossguides und Videos gab es auch schon zu Classiczeiten ergo > keine Schuld!
> DKP Verabscheuungswürdig? Weil leute die öfters raiden auch als erste ihr Equip bekommen? Sorry nein! Und spätestens wenn die sog. "hardcoreraider" alles komplett haben (was ja bei Wotlk innerhalb von 1 Woche geschafft ist) dann kriegen auch die "casuals" was. Dkp Abzug für schlechtes Spielen? Gab es bei uns nicht, nur für zuspät kommen/ garnicht erscheinen obwohl angemeldet usw. Aber mal ehrlich, wer es im heutigen Content nicht schafft nach dem 5ten Mal aus dem Feuer zu gehn, der hat wirklich keinen loot verdient.
> 
> Aber du hast Recht, klar hat die Community auch Schuld an dem heutigen WoW aber zu welchem Anteil muss wohl galileo Mystery klären.
> ...


Wenn die ''Hardcoreraider'' alles komplett haben gehen sie nicht mehr in Raids, weil sie schon alles haben, denn wenn sie noch weiter gehen würden, bringe das ja nix. NEIN. Sie weinen im WoW-Forum alles sei zu einfach, machen WoW-Pause oder kündigen Account, spielen das supertolle Aion ( machen durch ihre Präsenz, früher oder später, auch dieses Spiel kaputt) und lassen die Casuals stehen.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> nunja das sind in erfolgreichen Raids "normale" Dps zahlen. im 25er raid färht eigentlich jedes Klasse 5k+


echt? komisch, ich steck kurz vor 3k fest, ich glaub ich muss meinen acc löschen...


----------



## Mofeist (24. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> echt? komisch, ich steck kurz vor 3k fest, ich glaub ich muss meinen acc löschen...




du überspitzt es natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wenn du dich mit deinem Char seiner Spielmechnik beschäftigst und dann noch in einem Raid bist oder dich durch marken das geht ja mittlerweile auch auf einen guten equipstand gebracht hast, sowie dir die beste Rotation in deinem Klassenforum deiner wahl angeiegnet hast, sowie richtig skillst fährst du sicherlich mehr. Natürlich sind meine Werte von meinem Raid von Kämpfen in Kolluseum(Hc) Ulduar (HM)


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> nunja das sind in erfolgreichen Raids "normale" Dps zahlen. im 25er raid färht eigentlich jedes Klasse 5k+


Deine normalen 25er-Raids sind eben diese von denen ich rede. Sie nutzen diese ganzen Spaß-Töter-Möglichkeiten und sagen dan nachher es wäre zu einfach. Ein njormaler WoW-Spieler kommt nur sehr,sehr schwer auf solche Zahlen.



Mofeist schrieb:


> du überspitzt es natürlich  . Wenn du dich mit deinem Char seiner Spielmechnik beschäftigst und dann noch in einem Raid bist oder dich durch marken das geht ja mittlerweile auch auf einen guten equipstand gebracht hast, sowie dir die beste Rotation in deinem Klassenforum deiner wahl angeiegnet hast, sowie richtig skillst fährst du sicherlich mehr. Natürlich sind meine Werte von meinem Raid von Kämpfen in Kolluseum(Hc) Ulduar (HM)


Du hast eben alles aufgezählt, was den Spaß an WoW zerstört.


----------



## Mofeist (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Deine normalen 25er-Raids sind eben diese von denen ich rede. Sie nutzen diese ganzen Spaß-Töter-Möglichkeiten und sagen dan nachher es wäre zu einfach. Ein njormaler WoW-Spieler kommt nur sehr,sehr schwer auf solche Zahlen.




was is darin spaßtöter das maximale aus seinem Char zu holen :>?


----------



## Mace (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> dass sie mal ohne Vorbereitung und nur mit dem primären Schlachtzugswissen und ohne DpS, oder Equip-Anforderung in die Eiskronenzitadelle gehen sollten. Denn dann, wissen sie: WoW ist immer noch eine Herausforderung.



man ist noch nie in einen highend raid gegangen ohne sich vorzubereiten geschweige denn leute mit grünem gear mitzunehmen


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

ganz deiner meinung ! /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

ZITAT(Mofeist @ 24.10.2009, 17:08) 
nunja das sind in erfolgreichen Raids "normale" Dps zahlen. im 25er raid färht eigentlich jedes Klasse 5k+

Deine normalen 25er-Raids sind eben diese von denen ich rede. Sie nutzen diese ganzen Spaß-Töter-Möglichkeiten und sagen dan nachher es wäre zu einfach. Ein njormaler WoW-Spieler kommt nur sehr,sehr schwer auf solche Zahlen.

jop ich schaffes leider auch höchstens nur auf 3-4 k im 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Wenn die ''Hardcoreraider'' alles komplett haben gehen sie nicht mehr in Raids, weil sie schon alles haben, denn wenn sie noch weiter gehen würden, bringe das ja nix. NEIN. Sie weinen im WoW-Forum alles sei zu einfach, machen WoW-Pause oder kündigen Account



wer kanns ihnen verdenken....früher hatten hardcore- raidgilden über mehrere wochen 5-6 raidtage die woche bis die instanz vollständig gesäubert war.....heute reicht die erste id um alles zu clearen...dann noch 1 raidtag je woche um equip zu farmen. das den hardcore- gilden etwas fehlt ist ja wohl verständlich.

es gibt zwar die hardmodes...aber wo ist die motivation? man wiped für nen lollipop u nen namenszusatz bei bossen, die im normalmode per faceroll gelegt werden....naja, und wirklich "hard" sind die wenigsten hardmodes...


----------



## xaarinaa (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Thread meine Theorie erläutern, warum sehr viele Leute glauben, WoW wäre einfacher geworden, was es zu 100% nicht ist.



Ich lese keinen Grund und sage dir, es IST zu einfach. Das braucht man auch überhaupt nicht zu diskutieren, denn es ist FAKT.


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> was is darin spaßtöter das maximale aus seinem Char zu holen :>?


Diese Dinge stehen in WoW nicht zur Verfügung. Kannst du im Spiel irgendeinen NSC anlabern, der dir sagt was die Beste Skillung und Rotation ist? Kannst du auch nur einen GM danach fragen? Nein! All diese Dinge waren und sind immer noch in WoW nicht vorgesehen, also gehören sie auch nicht zu WoW.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Oktober 2009)

xaarinaa schrieb:


> Ich lese keinen Grund und sage dir, es IST zu einfach. Das braucht man auch überhaupt nicht zu diskutieren, denn es ist FAKT.



stimmt...warum eine theorie aufstellen wenn schon beweise erbracht wurden....unnötig.


----------



## Mofeist (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Diese Dinge stehen in WoW nicht zur Verfügung. Kannst du im Spiel irgendeinen NSC anlabern, der dir sagt was die Beste Skillung und Rotation ist? Kannst du auch nur einen GM danach fragen? Nein! All diese Dinge waren und sind immer noch in WoW nicht vorgesehen, also gehören sie auch nicht zu WoW.




Was?! OMG ich hatte hier erst was verfasst aber mir fällt nur noch eins ein... "Ohne Worte"


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

xaarinaa schrieb:


> Ich lese keinen Grund und sage dir, es IST zu einfach. Das braucht man auch überhaupt nicht zu diskutieren, denn es ist FAKT.


Ohne Gründe zu lesen, kannst du das nicht behaupten. Vorurteile sind die schlechteste Art irgendetwas zu argumentieren.


----------



## Magickevin (24. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du beziehst dich sicherlich auf die acc items...neuanfänger haben diese nicht und lvln genau so schnell wie damals.
> und dass man sein eq schnell zusamen hat hängt mit den argumenten vom TE zusammen.
> ich wette wenn du dir nen raid suchst der sich noch nicht mit naxx beschäftigt hat (keine guides usw) wirst du den ganzen abend nur whipen



Nope tun sie nicht ich glaub mit Bc und einmal mit Wotlk gab es einen Push wodurch man weniger Exp brauchte für einen Lvl von 1-70(?) damit man schneller den Aktuellen Content sehen kann auch ohne Acc bind Equip


----------



## Keksemacher (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Wenn die ''Hardcoreraider'' alles komplett haben gehen sie nicht mehr in Raids, weil sie schon alles haben, denn wenn sie noch weiter gehen würden, bringe das ja nix. NEIN. Sie weinen im WoW-Forum alles sei zu einfach, machen WoW-Pause oder kündigen Account, spielen das supertolle Aion ( machen durch ihre Präsenz, früher oder später, auch dieses Spiel kaputt) und lassen die Casuals stehen.


Bitte lass das nicht dein Ernst sein.
Natürlich ich bin auch der Meinung WoW hat einen guten Schierigkeitsgrad,aber das was du da schreibst stimmt doch nicht im Geringsten.

Die meisten Hardcoreraider die ich kenne beschweren sich nicht über die Leichtigkeit sondern finden den Schwierigkeitsgrad zwar nicht so fordernd aber noch in Ordnung.
Meistens sind es irgendwelche 08 15 Raider die rumweinen,obwohl sie weder Ulduar clear haben noch PdK.

Und bitte lass Aion aus dem Spiel.
Es ist ein sehr schönes Game,was sehr viel Spaß macht.


----------



## Imanewbie (24. Oktober 2009)

mhh kann dem ganzen nicht so zustimmen. Zu classic Zeiten gab es auch schon guides und dkp. Ich für meinen Teil sehe den großen Unterschied darin das sich die Leute weiter entwickeln wenn es in classic noch stressig war aus ner flamme raus zu rennen oder 1 caster + 1 meeli tanken nen boss abwechseln. Sind es heute halt renne von + zu - oder wenn du den debuff hast renne aus der grp.

Wenn man schon seit classic Zockt sind die Aufgaben die man bekommen meißtens keine Herausvorderung mehr, das selbe gilt auch für bc Leute, die Bossentcounter ändern sich n bisschen aber die grundlegenden Sachen wie aus dem Feuer raus, debuff aus grp,... bleiben alle gleich deswegen kommt es auch vielen so vor das alles leichter geworden ist. 

Dazu kommt das Argument das man sehr leicht an equip kommen kann und keine Grün-Equipten mehr von grundauf neu ausbauen muss. 

Wenn man sich einen Casual-Spieler hernimmt der mit wotlk angefangen hat wird er dir zu 60% sagen das der encounter nicht leicht is und das er sehr lange braucht um aus feuer,.. raus zu gehen (was viele noch immer ned schaffen wenn ich da an os denke). Natürlich wenn er in einer Raidgilde gezogen wird wo alle 6k dps machen und sich keine Fehler leisten dann kann er afk gehen und den Boss trozdem schaffen, dann is es natürlich leicht.

mfg


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Was?! OMG ich hatte hier erst was verfasst aber mir fällt nur noch eins ein... "Ohne Worte"


Hmm, mir ist aufgefallen, dass das alle sagen, die eigentlich nichts mehr zum Gegenargumentieren haben, stur auf ihrer Meinung sitzen und noch einen letzten Versuch machen den Anderen zu provozieren. Geh und Spiel weiter deine Art von WoW, aber bitte mach anderen nicht das Leben schwer.


----------



## Mace (24. Oktober 2009)

damit zu argumentieren, dass man leute ohne equipanforderungen mitnehmen soll, ist wirklich schlecht.das spiel ist dadurch keine herausforderung sondern man macht sich das spiel einfach selber schwerer.


----------



## hawayboy (24. Oktober 2009)

kurz und gut,   viele weinen es ist zu einfach aus folgenden gründen

1. die allermeisten bosse machen attacken bei denen man 1zu 1 handeln muss
    man steht in ner flamme-                         ich laufe raus    
    man bekomt gleich nen raketenschlag/schatengeschoss etc ab                   laufe ich weg
    man hat nen debuff (grobulus)                   ich laufe hinter dem raid weg
    es gibt ne giftpfütze                  da stel ich mich nicht rein

2. sich so zu equipen das man pdOk 10 gehen kann     kan einer der HEUTE 80 geworden ist mit ein wenig glück, und engagement, und ahnung wie es geht auf ca 2 Wochen machen. und das nur weil wir mal 2 ids veranschlagen wollen.

3. Raidvorbereitung? ist auf ein minimum gesunken


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Nope tun sie nicht ich glaub mit Bc und einmal mit Wotlk gab es einen Push wodurch man weniger Exp brauchte für einen Lvl von 1-70(?) damit man schneller den Aktuellen Content sehen kann auch ohne Acc bind Equip


Mit Wrath of the Lich King brauchte man noch mehr XP für einen Level-Up. Wenn du Bc gespielt hast ist es klar, dass es bei dir schneller ging, denn dein 70er war mit Sicherheit 2 Stufen lang erholt. Dazu kommt noch, dass du dan mit 77 sofort mit nem 280% Mount rumfliegen konntest, was bei BC nicht möglich war. Und hat es Blizzard einfach geschaff, die Questgebiete so mitreißend zu gestalten, dass man gar nicht mehr bemerkt wie lange man auf einem Level spielt.


----------



## Mofeist (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Hmm, mir ist aufgefallen, dass das alle sagen, die eigentlich nichts mehr zum Gegenargumentieren haben, stur auf ihrer Meinung sitzen und noch einen letzten Versuch machen den Anderen zu provozieren. Geh und Spiel weiter deine Art von WoW, aber bitte mach anderen nicht das Leben schwer.



ok dann doch nochmal wenn du schon nochmal so provozierend antwortest. Du kannst lesen? davon geh ich aus da du meine Antworten gelesen hast, also dann wirst du deine Talente ingame lesen können? ja davon geh ich acuh aus und dann kannst du dir da die beste skillung selbst zusammen bauen oder eben auch eine nachskillen von Leuten die sich damit beschäftigt haben welche Talente besonders gut sind in deinem tree den du dir ausgesucht hast. Soweit so gut!
Weiterhin kannst du auch die Beschreibungen zu den attacken die du benutzt lesen? das hilft dir schonmal ein bisschen bei deiner "Rotation" dann testest du einfach was am meisten schaden macht eventuell auch schaden in verbindung mit anderen fähigkeiten von dir. Das kannst du alles selbst machen oder du schaust bei "craks" nach die das alles schon rausgefunden haben und schon kannst auch du als "causal" harte DPS fahren..

btw haben diese Leute wo gegen dich argumentieren auch einfach irngedwann aufgegeben weil vllt du es bist der verkrampft auf seinem Standpunkt verharrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? schonmal darüber nachgedacht?


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Mace schrieb:


> damit zu argumentieren, dass man leute ohne equipanforderungen mitnehmen soll, ist wirklich schlecht.das spiel ist dadurch keine herausforderung sondern man macht sich das spiel einfach selber schwerer.


Nun,wenn man meint es sei zu einfach, schwer ist doch das Gegenteil davon, oder?


----------



## Mace (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Mit Wrath of the Lich King brauchte man noch mehr XP für einen Level-Up. Wenn du Bc gespielt hast ist es klar, dass es bei dir schneller ging, denn dein 70er war mit Sicherheit 2 Stufen lang erholt. Dazu kommt noch, dass du dan mit 77 sofort mit nem 280% Mount rumfliegen konntest, was bei BC nicht möglich war. Und hat es Blizzard einfach geschaff, die Questgebiete so mitreißend zu gestalten, dass man gar nicht mehr bemerkt wie lange man auf einem Level spielt.



du gehst von deiner meinung und spielerlebnis aus und erwartest das es allen anderen genau so erging..


----------



## Mofeist (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Nun,wenn man meint es sei zu einfach, schwer ist doch das Gegenteil davon, oder?



das ist aber nicht der sinn des spiels unterequipt in instancen zu gehen? Besonders da das equipfarmen von Blizzard so erleichtert wurde das eh jeder gutes equip haben kann?


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> ok dann doch nochmal wenn du schon nochmal so provozierend antwortest. Du kannst lesen? davon geh ich aus da du meine Antworten gelesen hast, also dann wirst du deine Talente ingame lesen können? ja davon geh ich acuh aus und dann kannst du dir da die beste skillung selbst zusammen bauen oder eben auch eine nachskillen von Leuten die sich damit beschäftigt haben welche Talente besonders gut sind in deinem tree den du dir ausgesucht hast. Soweit so gut!
> Weiterhin kannst du auch die Beschreibungen zu den attacken die du benutzt lesen? das hilft dir schonmal ein bisschen bei deiner "Rotation" dann testest du einfach was am meisten schaden macht eventuell auch schaden in verbindung mit anderen fähigkeiten von dir. Das kannst du alles selbst machen oder du schaust bei "craks" nach die das alles schon rausgefunden haben und schon kannst auch du als "causal" harte DPS fahren..
> 
> btw haben diese Leute wo gegen dich argumentieren auch einfach irngedwann aufgegeben weil vllt du es bist der verkrampft auf seinem Standpunkt verharrt
> ...


Ich habe bei meiner Antwort vor Wut gekocht und versucht so neutral wie möglich zu bleiben.
Ich gebe dir Recht, man kann sich das alles selber anschauen, aber ob man es versteht und dann sagt so mache ich mehr DpS, hängt davon ab wie lange man schon spielt , wie viel Erfahrung man hat. Für dich klingt das jetzt alles so banal und einfach, aber ich schwöre dir, dass du als Anfänger nicht besser warst und lange gebraucht hast um die richtige Skillung herauszufinden. Wenn du natürlich sofort Guides benutzt hast, redest du von Sachen von denen du keine Ahnung hast


----------



## Ahlem (24. Oktober 2009)

@ soldus: "Geh und Spiel weiter deine Art von WoW, aber bitte mach anderen nicht das Leben schwer."
mal ganz abgesehen vom thema usw. :
DU erstellst hier diesen Thread, DU bringst das Thema rein, DU eröffnest damit natürlich eine Diskussion und lädst andere Leute ein ihre Meinung zu äußern, ob sie mit deiner übereinstimmen oder nicht.

Und dann kommt jemand und sagt seine Meinung und von dir kommt nur "Geh und Spiel weiter deine Art von WoW, aber bitte mach anderen nicht das Leben schwer."

Jetzt frage ich mich was der Sinn von diesem Thread sein soll, bzw. was hast du dir denn davon erhofft das hier rein zu stellen? 

Mfg Ali

P.S. : Meine Meinung zum Thema: Ja es ist einfacher geworden, aber nicht unbedingt ZU einfach.


----------



## Krinos (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich war als anfänger auch schlecht und habe durch fragen anderer mitspieler und eigenes LERNEN mir die grundfähigkeiten angeignet. Natürlich habe ich auch guides benutzt, aber nur um noch evektiver zu sein nich um den kompletten lernprozess auserkraft zu setzen


----------



## Mofeist (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner Antwort vor Wut gekocht und versucht so neutral wie möglich zu bleiben.
> Ich gebe dir Recht, man kann sich das alles selber anschauen, aber ob man es versteht und dann sagt so mache ich mehr DpS, hängt davon ab wie lange man schon spielt , wie viel Erfahrung man hat. Für dich klingt das jetzt alles so banal und einfach, aber ich schwöre dir, dass du als Anfänger nicht besser warst und lange gebraucht hast um die richtige Skillung herauszufinden. Wenn du natürlich sofort Guides benutzt hast, redest du von Sachen von denen du keine Ahnung hast




Nunja zum testen wie viel Dps man macht gibt es ja addons die sind kostenlos schnell und einfach installiert und so kann man sehen wenn man möchte wie viel dps man mit welcher rota/eq oder sonstigem macht. Natürlich kannst du dagegen jetzt wieder argumentieren das man diese nicht nutzen sollte. Aber sie wurden auch schon in classic genutzt.


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Mace schrieb:


> du gehst von deiner meinung und spielerlebnis aus und erwartest das es allen anderen genau so erging..


Bei den Questgebiete, kann es ja vielleicht nur mir so ergangen sein, aber das andere war darauf bezogen, dass seine Posts sich so angehört haben, als hätte er einen guten und fortschrittlichen 70er gehabt.


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Ahlem schrieb:


> @ soldus: "Geh und Spiel weiter deine Art von WoW, aber bitte mach anderen nicht das Leben schwer."
> mal ganz abgesehen vom thema usw. :
> DU erstellst hier diesen Thread, DU bringst das Thema rein, DU eröffnest damit natürlich eine Diskussion und lädst andere Leute ein ihre Meinung zu äußern, ob sie mit deiner übereinstimmen oder nicht.
> 
> ...


Ach du meine Güte.....also erstens: Ich habe niemanden eingeladen seine Meinung zu äußern.
2. Wie schon erwähnt war seine Antwort mehr als provokant, und ich ahbe versucht so neutral wie möglich zu bleiben und habe ihn höflich aufgefordert mit solchen Kommentaren wie ''ohne Worte'' aufzuhören.
3. Ich habe mir damit erhofft, dass die Leute endlich damit aufhören anderen das Leben schwer zu machen, indem sie Sachen ohne Sinn sagen, wie zum Beispiel, dass WoW zu einfach sei.


----------



## Keksemacher (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte.....also erstens: Ich habe niemanden eingeladen seine Meinung zu äußern.


Wenn du hier einen Thread erstellst lädst du automatisch Leute zu einer Diskussion ein,wo jeder seine Meinung aüßern kann.


----------



## Soldus (24. Oktober 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wenn du hier einen Thread erstellst lädst du automatisch Leute zu einer Diskussion ein,wo jeder seine Meinung aüßern kann.


Das mag ja stimmen, aber dann sollte man bitte nur dann etwas sagen, wenn amn etwas Sinnvolles und überlegtes zum Äußern hat.


Ihr drescht hier zu viert auf mich ein und seit halb vom Thema abgewichen. Und ihr sagt Dinge für die ich eigentlich nur wieder Sachen aus meinem Text kopieren müsste, um ein Gegenargument zu haben. Bitte schont mich ein wenig und bleibt beim Thema. Andernfalls glaube ich wirklich, dass ein Mensch einfach alles schlecht sehen will, obwohl es nicht unbedingt so ist. Aber bitte schaut von mir aus das ganze aus der pessimistischen Perspektive an, mir geht so langsam die Lust aus, immer dasselbe zu sagen oder zu versuchen höflich auf provokante Aussagen zu antworten, nur um dann wieder angeekelt zu werden.


----------



## Enyalios (24. Oktober 2009)

Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach den Eröffnungspost lesen, verstehen und dann danach euer weiteres Leben aufbauen ?

Müsst ihr denn immer anderer Meinung sein ?!?!?


----------



## vanishone (24. Oktober 2009)

hawayboy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 2. sich so zu equipen das man pdOk 10 gehen kann     kan einer der HEUTE 80 geworden ist mit ein wenig glück, und engagement, und ahnung wie es geht auf ca 2 Wochen machen. und das nur weil wir mal 2 ids veranschlagen wollen.
> 
> ...


In dem Punkt magst du recht haben, man braucht nicht lange um für den endcontent startklar zu sein, aber dass reduziert lediglich die Zeit, die man für wow investierne muss . PdOk ist nachwievor wirklich schwierig (zumindest die 25er variante) und wird durch t8,5 dass man ja überall bekommt auch nicht bedeutend einfacher. Mit 3.2 hat blizzard halt eine art itemreset durchgeführt, wie es normal nur bei neuen Addons der fall ist, aber ich denke damit muss jeder Leben. Mir gefällt die neue Schiene die Blizzard fährt zwar selber nicht, aber trotzdem macht mir der Endcontent Spaß, und nach 25er PdOk wartet noch 25er yogg + 0 , algalon 25er und natürlich 3.3.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> 3. Ich habe mir damit erhofft, dass die Leute endlich damit aufhören anderen das Leben schwer zu machen, indem sie Sachen ohne Sinn sagen, wie zum Beispiel, dass WoW zu einfach sei.



ist deine behauptung: "wow ist nicht(!) zu einfach", dann nicht ebenso sinnfrei?


----------



## Legacy (24. Oktober 2009)

wieviel von so scheiß threads solls noch geben?!

1.: Es ist einfach Fakt, dass der normale Content (bis auf vllt algalon den man eig als HM betrachten muss) zu einfach ist. Eigentlich hat jede Gilde alles Clear im NH modus

2.: jeder der mich jetzt flamed HF dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far


----------



## Deradon (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe WoW zwar schon seit ein paar Monaten an den Nagel gehängt, trotzdem fällt mir auf, dass ich in den beliebten WoW-Charakter Signaturen, in denen man auch den Contentfortschritt ablesen kann, immer öfter halb vollendete Raidinstanzen sehe.
Ich glaube ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der gefühlten Einfachheit liegt an der Abschaffung sämtlicher Pre-Quests und Zugangsbeschränkungen. 
Musste man während BC noch eine ewig lange Questreihe durch sämtliche Inis machen, um überhaupt die erste Raidinstanz betreten zu können, kann das mit WOTLK jeder. Auch die Zugangsbeschränkungen durch Ruf für Hero Inis gibts es schon länger nicht mehr. Wo früher solche Barrieren manchen Spielern den Zugang zu hochstufigen Dungeons nicht ermöglichen, möchte natürlich jeder überall rein. So gelangt man natürlich wesentlich schneller an sein gewünschtes Equipment, als vorher ewig lange Ruf farmen zu müssen oder Questreihen zu machen. 
Außerdem ist es nicht mehr nötig für den darauf folgenden Schlachtzug, den Enboss des vorhergehenden zu töten.

In der Regel sind die Dungeons ja so aufgebaut:
Erst leichte Bosse, dann mittlere wobei auch hier 1-2 knackige Bosse oft den Weg verperren, und zum Schluss ein heftiger Endboss.
Die nächste Ini hat oft als erste Bosse eher leichtere Gegner, die nicht dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Enbosse des vorrigen Schlachtzuges entsprechen.
Man sieht also immer nur einen Teil der Instanzen holt sich dann das benötigte Equip, um auch in leichteren Inis die schwerern Bosse zu legen. So kommt man immer vorran ohne wirklich die schweren Bosse angegangen zu sein.

Naja soviel dazu.

Edit: Zu Schwierigkeit im allgemeinen kann ich nicht soo viel sagen, da ich erst mit WOTLK wirklich raiden war und in BC bei weitem net alles gesehen habe. Dennoch scheint es mir in meinen Erinnerung doch alles ein wenig härter als heutzutage.


----------



## Selidia (24. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist einfacher geworden, aber nicht ZU einfach.. Es ist angenehmer weniger Zeit investieren zu müssen als früher um etwas sehen zu können, wofür ALLE bezahlen..
Für diejenigen, die sich an ihre tollen vanilla Erfolgen klammern.. geht raus und erreicht im RL was.. dann könnt ihr stolz sein.. aber interessieren tut beides niemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.



Nö, isses nicht.


----------



## Topega (24. Oktober 2009)

hm, also bevor du diesen ach so schönen beitrag hier verfasst hast, hätteste mal lieber nen bissi in den offiziellen foren von blizz stöbern sollen. dann hättest du aussagen von leuten lesen können, die wirklich ahnung haben. denn: JA (!), wow ist einfacher geworden. das sagt ja selbst blizz und die müssen es wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vor wotlk gab es mal sowas wie ne reihenfolge der instanzen. damit meine ich das man nicht einfach mal so in sunwell einmaschiert ist, wenn man ne woche highlvl war. heutzutage ist doch für naxx fast kein raid mehr zu finden, weil man durch daily´s bzw pdc innerhalb kürzester zeit selbst mit noob´s nen equipt hat um ulduar zu gehn.


----------



## evalux (24. Oktober 2009)

Deradon schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der gefühlten Einfachheit liegt an der Abschaffung sämtlicher Pre-Quests und Zugangsbeschränkungen.


/Sign !!!

Dazu, dass das Leveln einfacher geworden ist und schneller geht: es ist ohne weiteres möglich, alle Quests auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gemacht zu haben und dann schon 68 zu sein. Wo früher 2 Elite-Monster waren und man nichts ohne Gruppe schaffen konnte, is heut nur 1 und man kanns alleine schaffen. WotLK is wieder normal und brauch seine Zeit, aber selbst dort gehts gefühlt schneller zum Maxlevel als zu BC-Zeiten in der Scherbenwelt, ob nun gewollt oder nicht.

Im übrigen ist das Endgame von WoW (und nur darum gehts) vielleicht nicht einfacher geworden, aber das Errreichte bedeutet weniger als früher.


----------



## Mofeist (24. Oktober 2009)

naja die Bosse sind einfach einfacher geworden. weil die schwierigkeit ja in den HMs oder in der heroischen Variante liegen soll..


----------



## Protek (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte bei Bc z.B für alle Hero-Instanzen den Ruf gefarmt. Die Voraussetzungen waren früher einfach viel langwieriger zu erreichen als heute.
-früher war es viel, viel schwerer ordentliches Equip (Ausrüstung)aufzutreiben zu Classic Zeiten.
-früher gab es noch kein Carbonite/Questhelper, zumindest habe ich den nie benutzt. Man musste sich sein Wissen selbst erarbeiten.
-heute rennen die Spieler nur noch durch WoW und haben teilweise keine Ahnung von der Umgebung (dank Carbonite und Co.)

Mit den Addons kam auch der Trend hin zu Videos/Youtube und Bosstaktiken auf dem Silbertablett. Die Herausforderung ist es also nur noch 0815 Talentbäume und 0815 Raidequip zu haben. Aus der Rechnung kann man die Schwierigkeit gleich streichen da es lediglich noch gilt als Gruppe genug Schaden zu machen und die Anweisungen von anderen Gilden zu befolgen.

Man könnte eigentlich sagen das Blizzard im Laufe der Zeit WoW optimiert hat. Optimiert? Ja, im Bezug auf Flugpunkte und World Elite. Seit die fast überall fehlen und durch normale Gegner ersetzt wurden fehlt einem schon das alte Gefühl "...es gibt dort Herausforderungen gegen die ich nicht alleine ankomme..." bezogen auf die offene Welt. 

Der Grundsatz ist: Je besser die Leute equipt sind, desto leichter ist es ohne Wipe durch eine Instanz zu kommen. 
Natürlich hilft alles nicht wenn der Healer nicht richtig "timen" kann und ein Tank mit 30k unbuffed in einer Hero trotzdem flach liegt. Aber es ist ein Spiel und deswegen darf das passieren. Es soll immer Momente geben in denen man einmal verliert. 

Klar ist WoW zu einfach wenn man sich für jedes erdenkliche Problem die Infos aus dem Inet zieht. vorgefertige Talentbäume von erfolgreichen Spielern, Edelsteine, Addons etc. Ohne all diese Hilfsmittel wäre es wohl deutlich schwerer.

Will ich mal die Raids sehen wie sie sich dann noch schlagen würden. 


 Den Hardcore Raidern kann man sowieso nicht helfen. '^^ Eben lasst die Addons weg und schaut ob ihr es noch schafft. 

Mit Standardinterface ... uhu ... ohne DmgMeter, ohne Ktm/Omen, was immer ^^ 

Traut sich wohl keiner, da sie dann wieder deutlich mehr Schwierigkeiten hätten.


----------



## Lewita (24. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist einfacher geworden und das ist Fakt!

Und naja wer sich hier beschwert das es ihm zu einfach ist der solle sich ein anderes Spiel suchen. Den WoW ist ab dem 12ten Lebensjahr zugelassen und somit steht es Blizz frei den Kontent anzupassen das ihn jeder schaffen kann.

WoW Vanilla war Hart, Bc ist Teils knackig gewesen ... und Wotlk ist für jeden schaffbar damit auch jeder den Kontent sehen kann für den er im Monat 12.99 bezahlt.

Ich Persöhnlich finde Wotlk zu einfach ... Heros sind keine Herrausforderung ... und da ich keinen Bock habe immer wieder die selben Kackinstanzen abzufarmen nur um Equip zu bekommen bin ich wohl eher unterstes Mittelfeld beim Equipstand. Ich habe genug Twinks um auch anders Spass zu haben.

Achja ich persönlich gebe zu den kontent aus den oben genannten gründen nicht Clear zu haben wie sieht es den hier mit unseren Sprücheklopfern aus die sagen sie haben ihn Clear?

Ich schlage vor Postet mal euren Arsenallink hier rein bevor ihr eine Antwort gebt und ich wette nichmal die hälfte von den Postern hier haben den Kontent auf NORMAL Clear. Naja ich lach mich jetzt schon weg^^

Mfg Lewita


----------



## gerome234 (24. Oktober 2009)

Topega schrieb:


> hm, also bevor du diesen ach so schönen beitrag hier verfasst hast, hätteste mal lieber nen bissi in den offiziellen foren von blizz stöbern sollen. dann hättest du aussagen von leuten lesen können, die wirklich ahnung haben. denn: JA (!), wow ist einfacher geworden. das sagt ja selbst blizz und die müssen es wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast Recht, ich will wirklich mit meinem 3en twink naxx abfarmen um Ulduar gehen zu DÜRFEN um nach etlichen Wochen endlich PDK gehen zu dürfen. Das wäre die optimale Lösung.
Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich WotLK nicht leichter, da, wenn man wirklich was reißen will, HM gehen kann und Yogg +0 ist nicht gerade einfach (Und ich wette die super tollen raider haben den noch gar nicht gemeistert).
Die meisten meinen es is ja eh alles so einfach,Epixx kriegt man in den A**** geschoben bla bla whine whine. Heutzutage schaut man auf das ItemLvl der jeweilligen Gegenstände. Das ist das neue "Epic".
Was das Spiel einfach macht, sind die Guides zum Lvln, Berufe skillen, Skillungen, Boss Taktiken und was weiß ich. Dafür kann aber das Spiel selbst nicht, nein, sondern die Spieler selbst. Wenn ich zum ersten mal in eine Ini gehe und keine Ahnung habe wie die Bosse funktonieren wirds auch schwieriger. Aber diese Sachen gabs schon zu Classic Zeiten, und da war ja alles so schwer mimimi da wars ja so toll, dass ich monatelang die selben Raids meistern musste, immer eine Gruppe finden musste wenn man keinen Stamm hatte. Ich sag mal: Ich freue mich, dass ich die Wahl zwischen wenig Zeit investieren und viel Zeit investieren hab. Und wenn ihr mal darüber nachdenkt: WoW ist eine FREIZEITBESCHÄFTIGUNG nicht euer BERUF. Und auch wenn ich den Content im HM clear hab: Ich kann mal was anderes machen in meiner Freizeit (ist jedem selbst überlassen).


----------



## Braamséry (24. Oktober 2009)

Also: 

Die haben das Spiel bestimmt nicht extra schwer gemacht um diese/n Erfolg einzubauen:

A Tribute to Dedicated Insanity

Kurze Erklärung wer den auf englisch net kennt:

Den Erfolg bekommt man, wenn kein Spieler des Raids Sachen aus PDK an hat. Sprich, dadurch, dass so viele Gilden den schon haben im 10er, im 25er sind ja viele dabei den zu machen, kann es net so schwer wie BC/Classic sein. Stell dir mal vor du hättest in Shattrath damals gepostet:

Die Gilde xyz sucht ..... um BT zu clearen, ohne ein Teil des T6 Contents zu tragen.

Da hätte dich jeder ausgelacht und gesagt das klappt nie, was es auch net hätte. Das sagt schon wie schwer die Raids sind...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Die haben das Spiel bestimmt nicht extra schwer gemacht um diese/n Erfolg einzubauen:
> 
> ...



da es ein erfolg ist, ist es schwer ihn zu bekommen...es ist praktisch als ob du BT ohne T6  clearst. nur dass es dafür keinen erfolg gab. und dein argument mit den gilden greift auch nicht. die sind halt so eingespielt.


----------



## marshmellow07 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch nicht alles gelesen und kann auch sagen "Doch ist es"

Sehr wohl ist WoW leichter geworden. Egal ob es an der besseren Ausrüstung oder an den leichteren Bossen liegt.

Wer zb. hat zu Classic-Zeiten den schon Epic tragen können. Nur wenige und noch weniger T3. In Burning Crusaid ist man schon leichter drann gekommen und von Wotlk brauchen wir erst überhaupt nicht anfangen zu sprechen, da bekomm man es nach geworfen!

In den Raid braucht man fast keine Taktiken mehr. Nur mehr drauf, umhauen und looten!

Ich habe, wie ich noch gespielt habe fast alle Quest alleine gemacht. Manche 5er Gruppenquest habe ich zu 2t oder zu 3t gemacht und war noch einer der ersten 80er bei mir auf dem Server. Hmm, darüber würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen!

Und jetzt kommst du lieber Soldus und willst etwas anderes erzählen? Sag mal glaubst Du die Leute die Du mit diesem Treat ansprechen willst sind blöd und spielen kein WoW.



Also für mich wars unter anderem ein schwerwiegender Grund WoW den Rücken zu kehren.


----------



## Figetftw! (24. Oktober 2009)

vanishone schrieb:


> Alle die der Meinung sind, wow währe einfach, bitte noch armoy link mit insanity achivement posten... danke!


kommt bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoff ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde :"ist einfacher geworden" kommt sehr darauf an auf welchen aspekt von wow man es bezieht denn der ist seeeeeeeehr groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlachtzüge:
 Meiner Meinung nach schwerer, da komplexer geworden. Von den Normal Modes mal abgesehn sind die Hardmodes komplexe Herrausforderungen die 100% Leistug der Raidteilnehmer erfordert. 
Das hat nix mehr mit Tank und Spank in MC zu tun und auch BWL und AQ waren bis auf einige ausnahmen nicht so anspruchsvoll (im sinne von komplexität) wie pdok 25 oder Ulduar Hardmodes. 

Farmen: 
Ganz klar: ES IST VIEEEEEEEEEEL EINFACHER GEWORDEN. Aber ich glaube das nimmt blizzard keiner übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viele veteranen werden sich sicher an das ewige ruffarmen , reppgold farmen, Epicmount farmen zu classic zeiten erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wurde mit BC erst schlimmer , dann danke dailys deutlich leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gear farmen:
 Ja auch das is einfahcer geworden. Zu Classic Zeiten war man froh wenn man in mühseliger kleinarbeit ein blaues teil nach dem anderen farmte und wenn man mal in BC reinschnuppern durfte musste man sich mit 39anderen um 2items kloppen die der boss gedroppt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie es heute ist muss ich ja keinen erzählen

Craften: Ist gleichgeblieben wobei man mats farmen durch die flugmounts doch konfortabler gemacht hat

PvP : Hat sich radikal verändert


Die liste lässt sich jetzt weiterführen und man muss es immer neu überdenken

Die pauschalaussage "WoW ist einfacher geworden" finde ich falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (24. Oktober 2009)

marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Wer zb. hat zu Classic-Zeiten den schon Epic tragen können. Nur wenige und noch weniger T3. In Burning Crusaid ist man schon leichter drann gekommen und von Wotlk brauchen wir erst überhaupt nicht anfangen zu sprechen, da bekomm man es nach geworfen!



Auch in Classic Zeiten hätte jeder an Epics kommen können. Die haben nur die Mehrheit der Spieler nicht interessiert. 
Wer zu Classic Zeiten geraidet hat, der weiß das die Gruppen früher grotten schlecht waren und es Organisationsaufwand, Trashmobs und Respawnzeiten waren die Raids in die Länge gezogen haben. Der ganze T1 und T2 Content war im Vergleich zu Ulduar lächerlich; nur haben die meisten Vergessen was für Noobgruppen wir damals waren.

WoW war schon immer ein Casual Spiel mit niedriegen Anforderungen, deshalb ist es auch so erfolgreich geworden.


@Figetftw!

Da gebe ich dir absolut recht. Leider erinnern sich aber viele nur an langes Resi Farmen, und sagen dann "Früher haben wir die Bosse nicht am ersten Abend gelegt". Das die Kämpfe nach dem Farmaufwand oft auf dem Niveau vom Flammenleviathan ohne Türme lagen, daran erinnert sich leider keiner mehr.


----------



## Figetftw! (24. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Die haben das Spiel bestimmt nicht extra schwer gemacht um diese/n Erfolg einzubauen:
> 
> ...


illidan lag auch net mit full t6 gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BT war durchaus so konzipiert das man es mit t5 ausrüstung schaffen konnte. Es war nicht einfahc -> aber möglich


----------



## Enyalios (24. Oktober 2009)

Is doch sowieso lächerlich diese Diskussion. Ein Großteil der Spieler weiss doch nichtmal das man früher in Instanzen noch Sap, Shackle, Sheep etc. brauchte aber diskutiert hier fleissig mit. Und alleine deswegen, weil man heute keinerlei CC mehr braucht sieht man schon auf welches Brainless-Niveau WoW zusteuert.
Ein Mob der nicht nachgesheept wurde hatte früher sehr oft den Tod der Gruppe zur folge. Heute rennt ein Prot rein und alles wird zusammen gebombt. Und da behauptet doch ernsthaft jemand das WoW noch genauso schwer ist wie früher ?
Und nur um nicht nur aus Vanilla zu zitieren, selbst in BC waren anfangs noch die Heros echt knackig. Das war dann aber auch schon der Grenzpunkt seitdem dann die Talfahrt begann.

Komischerweise gabs da dann auch mal diese komische Firmenfusion .... und dann sahen halt manche nur noch Dollarzeichen.

Die Folgen sind halt das nun jeder Heinz sein aktuelles T-Set zusammen bekommt - Und Heinzis gibts halt viele - Viele Heinzis überweisen viele Euros.

So einfach ist das....fast schon so einfach wie WoW jetzt.


----------



## Karius (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe lediglich den Eingangspost gelesen nicht die Antworten.

Der These kann ich nicht zustimmen. Grade die Argumentation des TE stellt das ja schon treffend dar. 

Die Masse an Spielern und die Organisation ist besser geworden. Logische Folge ist, dass damit die Herausforderungen leichter geworden sind. Somit hat der TE eindeutig die falschen Schlussfolgerungen gezogen. 

(Mal ab davon, dass ich die Hardmodes nicht für übermäßig einfach halte, aber das ist ein anderes Thema)

Die Ausführungen zu den DKP finde ich ebenfalls an fast allen Punkten angreifbar und größtenteils falsch. Einen simplen Gedanken, vlt zwei möchte ich anfügen:

Die armen, schlecht Equiptten. Mit was ersetzt man die wenn man sie aus der Gilde schmeisst? Mit armen, schlecht Equiptten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DKP können wenig dafür, dass man sie in ein Anreizsystem integriert. Wenn niemand dkp haben wollte, wäre das Ganze hinfällig. Wer früher zu blöd war aus dem Feuer zu gehen, hat von der Raidleitung einfach nur das nötigste an Equipment zugewiesen bekommen. Mit DKP kommt er wahrscheinlich oftmals noch besser weg. 
(Das sind natürlich auch nur konstruierte Fälle, aber belegen doch, dass die Darstellungen des TE nicht allgemeingültig sein können)


----------



## Figetftw! (24. Oktober 2009)

vanishone schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die neue Schiene die Blizzard fährt zwar selber nicht, aber trotzdem macht mir der Endcontent Spaß, und nach 25er PdOk wartet noch 25er yogg + 0 , algalon 25er und natürlich 3.3.


halt warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du machst gerade die falsche reihenfolge 
zuerst algalon 25
dann yogg+0
und dann pdok 25
sonst kommt es dir wieder zueinfahc vor und du wirst zu dein rumheulern gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spass beiseite^^


----------



## Piposus (24. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist zu 200% einfacher geworden.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

zuerst yogg dann algalon dann pdk oder ? ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (24. Oktober 2009)

naa zu algalon kommste ja schon wenn du die 4wächter im hardmode down hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn wir also nach der reihenfolge gehen dann 
4wächter HM
Algalon
Vesax HM
Yogg HM (also Yogg+0)
^^


----------



## Raethor (24. Oktober 2009)

Wirtschaftlich gesehen hats vermutlich genau den richtigen Schwierigkeitsgrad... leider


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

wirtschaftlich gesehen ? wie ist denn das gemeint ??


----------



## Xondor (24. Oktober 2009)

Es ist zu einfach.
Und wenn der einzige Grund das leichter zugängliche EQ wäre - dann ist es eben in diesem Punkt zu leicht.

Und sag mir nicht, dass zb der End"boss" (wohl eher letzter mob der inz) schwer wäre. Als heiler extra getestet;

vor dem kampf hot und gebet der besserung auf den tank. dann hingesetzt und gewartet. Der kampf war vorbei und alle hatten über 30% hp.
Bei endboss im Turm ist es das selbe und bei den meisten anderen ganz ähnlich.

und das mit einem Tank mit hc eq.


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

achso oke verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moshuna (24. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet



und was is daran so verwerflich?
stell sich einer vor du hättest nur 2std am tag zeit, und alle bashen dich weil sie 9std am tag zocken können.
dann macht dir als "Casual" das game nimmer spaß und du hörst auf.

= verlust! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich kenne noch keinen, der wegen dem "lowbob content" das game gequittet hat, .. alle drohen aber keiner machts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Oktober 2009)

Moshuna schrieb:


> und was is daran so verwerflich?
> stell sich einer vor du hättest nur 2std am tag zeit, und alle bashen dich weil sie 9std am tag zocken können.
> dann macht dir als "Casual" das game nimmer spaß und du hörst auf.
> 
> ...



/sign

jedesmal wenn ein neues MMO startet sagen alle "bye bye WoW, ihr blöden blizzardtypen habt euer eigenes Spiel kaputt gemacht und das habt ihr nu davon!!!!!" (natürlich sind dabei 30% mehr rechtschreibfehler inbegriffen) und dennoch sinkt die spieler rate nie großartig. Und selbst die die wirklich gegangen sind kommen meist schon sehr bald zurück. auch so wie jezz mit Aion. ne ganze menge sind dahin verschwunden, aber die tauchen bald wieder auf und flamen die handelschannels...


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (24. Oktober 2009)

Wer Pdok mit 50 versuchen Clear hat darf jammern das es zu leicht is.

Just my 1 Cent


----------



## Shelong (24. Oktober 2009)

In WoW gibt es keine Herausforderung mehr

Discuss!


----------



## Assor (24. Oktober 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Wer Pdok mit 50 versuchen Clear hat darf jammern das es zu leicht is.
> 
> Just my 1 Cent



Yeah. Und was hat das mir jetzt gebracht? ID hat 7 Tage.
Yeah. Meine Epics sind minimal besser als die von 0815 Spielern.
Yeah. Man kann fast die gleichen Epics sogar für Hero Daily farmen bekommen!
Yeah. Man kann meine Leistung der letzten Monate in wenigen Wochen nachholen. Ohne Aufwand!
Yeah. Ich hab Leistung gebracht, die anderen nicht! Sie kriegen trotzdem fast das gleiche dafür!
Yeah. Oh mein Gott ist das Wort geil.


----------



## Shelong (24. Oktober 2009)

In WoW gibt es keine Herausforderung mehr

Discuss!


----------



## Nebelvater (24. Oktober 2009)

Ach Bitte. Auf 70 hatte kein Mittelmäßiger DD 1000-1500 Dps... Oo 

Bitte mal Realistisch bleiben


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Oktober 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Yeah. Und was hat das mir jetzt gebracht? ID hat 7 Tage.
> Yeah. Meine Epics sind minimal besser als die von 0815 Spielern.
> Yeah. Man kann fast die gleichen Epics sogar für Hero Daily farmen bekommen!
> Yeah. Man kann meine Leistung der letzten Monate in wenigen Wochen nachholen. Ohne Aufwand!
> ...



leider richtig, meist is nur das zeug aus den richtig schweren sachen noch besser als das markenzeugs...


----------



## Keksemacher (24. Oktober 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Yeah. Und was hat das mir jetzt gebracht? ID hat 7 Tage.
> Yeah. Meine Epics sind minimal besser als die von 0815 Spielern.
> Yeah. Man kann fast die gleichen Epics sogar für Hero Daily farmen bekommen!
> Yeah. Man kann meine Leistung der letzten Monate in wenigen Wochen nachholen. Ohne Aufwand!
> ...


Cool wenns dir nicht gefällt wie wärs mit aufhören?
Ansonsten musst du damit leben.
Und wenn du auch soooo viel besser als die anderen bist dann wird man es auch sehen.


----------



## Torfarn (24. Oktober 2009)

ich bin zwar auch der meinung das es einfacher geworden ist aber ich jammer nicht herum
und die die jammern das es zu leicht ist haben selbst schuld, am anfang von ulduar kamen viele nicht weiter als xt und von ignis will ich gar nicht erst reden, und ich wette mindestens 90% von denen die rumheulen haben da rumgeheult weil es zu schwer war, und nach 2WOCHEN nicht monaten oder so wurde es so genervt das fast jeder die bosse legen kann . das merkt sich natürlcih blizzard und versucht sich da einzupendeln und weil es(zu mindest auf meinen server) so ist das nicht mal die hälfte der rnd raids weiter als mimiron kommt denken sie das es von der schwierigkeit passt.

Also an die, die die Schwierigkeit ändern wollen heuelt nicht herum


----------



## antischock (24. Oktober 2009)

ich brauch den thread nicht mal zu lesen um zu wissen was drin steht...

und denoch ändert das alles nix an der tatsache, dass man für null-komma-nix aufwand und ohne über grundskills hinaus gekommen zu sein leicht den endcontent erreicht. was ich summa-summarum als "leicht" einstufen würde, ob "zu leicht" bleibt da geschmackssache (casual/pro), aber als casual sollte man dann nicht rumjammern, dass einem der "erzielte erfolg" nicht geschenkt wurde, sondern doch "hart erarbeitet" war...

blizzard hätte anstatt dem jetztigen tier X,5 und hardmodes-unsinn einfach folgendes machen sollen:

tier X: normal mode
tier X,5: hardmode, gleiche stats, gleiche optik, andere farben (prestige)

wäre alles in butter^^

gruß


----------



## Gamefreakfx (24. Oktober 2009)

Oha - und ob die World of Warcraft einfacher geworden ist, lieber TE, ein Narr wer das nicht merkt.
Als gutes Beispielt fällt mir hier mein kleiner Kriegertwink ein und vor allem die Patchnotes eines der letzten Patches.

Ich war mit meinem Krieger (Tank) also mit einer Gruppe aus vier Leuten (mehr braucht man mitlerweile nicht mehr auf den unteren Stufen) in der Waffenkammer. Ihr errinert euch sicher; das ist diese "nervige" Instanz, bestehend aus einem großen Vorhof und vielen kleinen und größeren Korridoren. Nervig zumindest so wie ich sie in Erinnerung hatte, damals als man noch spielen können musste. Aber ich schweife ab: Wir waren also in besagter Instanz und ich pulle die ersten beiden Wachen - soweit kein Problem, beide gegen down, nach ein paar mal "Rache" und einigen "Donnerknall". Der Priester - ein guter Freund - heilt mich nur mit Erneuerung. Weiter gehts: Ich erinnere mich: "Vorsicht, wenn man zu viele pullt kann das böse enden." ... ... ... Um das ganze abzukürzen, am Ende habe ich immer zwei ganze Korridore gepullt damit überhaupt mal ein Gefühl von: "Das fordert aber jetzt" entsteht und das zieht sich durch ALLE Instanzen - seien es Instanzen bis Stufe 80 oder ab Stufe 80.
Naxxramas ? Pff - Blizzard, Feuertotems, wasauchimmer -> Weiter !! Oh ein Boss ... 3 Minuten metzeln -> Weiter !! Wohlgemerkt - ohne die Guides zu studieren. Ulduar war hier schon etwas schwieriger - zugegeben, aber auch nicht das was man von BC oder gar aus den guten alten 60er Zeiten kennt.

Deinem Geschreibe nach zu Urteilen, lieber TE, kennst du WOW nur seit der Zeit, in der man bereits nach 10 Tagen locker Stufe 50 erreicht hat und nicht erst wochenlang mühsam auf Stufe 40 geklettert ist, dann Tagelang Gold gespart hat um sich den normalen Reitskill (60% für die, die diese Zeiten nicht mehr erlebt haben) leisten zu können, oder gar mit Stufe 60 den Epischen (Gott war das eine Schinderei). Und vor allem scheinst du die Zeit nicht zu kennen, in der es EpiXXe (kotz) nicht im Ausverkauf gab, damit jeder, aber auch wirklich j-e-d-e-r irgendwie rumroXXorn kann. 

WoW ist einfacher geworden - Punkt und Schönreden bringt auch nichts.

P.S. Ich vergaß die genialen Patchnotes: Also - mit einem der letzten Patches wurde Burg Schattenfang generft (!!), ihr wisst schon, diese lustige kleine Burg im Silberwald. War wohl zu schwer für die ganzen neuen Spieler, die alles im Arsch geschoben bekommen.


----------



## Magickevin (24. Oktober 2009)

Moshuna schrieb:


> und was is daran so verwerflich?
> stell sich einer vor du hättest nur 2std am tag zeit, und alle bashen dich weil sie 9std am tag zocken können.
> dann macht dir als "Casual" das game nimmer spaß und du hörst auf.
> 
> ...



Ich hab nie gesagt das ich das schlimm finde ganz im Gegenteil ich finde es sogar gut


----------



## LordKlobb (24. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab mir nur den TE durchgelesen und stimme zu, ja ich raide mittlerweile auch Pdok 25 und Pdok 10 (derzeitiger endcontent) und ja mir kam`S leichter vor als zu BC zeiten.

Der unterschied ist, zu BC zeiten konnte man mit schlechtem eq besser im raid stehn als mit imba eq, da es MEHR auf Taktik ankam, immom kommt es nur drauf an das letzte aus dem Char rauszuholen, was weis gott nich jeder hinkriegt selbst mit dem "geschenkten" equip.


mein equip is mittlerweile halb 245 ,dann rest 232 und 1-2 219 er teile (+trinkets *g* ) naja und ich hab meine 5,5 k dps als offkrieger, manchma mehr manchma weniger.

Krieger mit fast gleichen Equip oder besserem aber ohne skill knacken nich ma 4 k dps, das hab ich oft genug gesehn.

Punkt 2 bei der Dps debatte, einen Melee ( wie mich *g* ) mit einem caster zu vergleichen = unmöglich. ich habe mehr dmg pausen als ein mage der bei manchen bossen einfach stehen bleiben kann, ich kann nicht wirklich bomben was meine Dps bei ony in den keller treibt. na und?


deswegen ist die dps geilheit eig ein witz, recount sollte nur dazu dienen sich selbst zu verbessern, wenn man ehrgeizig ist.

aber ich schweife ab.

JA naxx IST einfach.

Ulduar hingegen haben viele immer noch nicht komplett gesehen PUNKT

zu naxx, ich errinner mich an die ersten raids dort, als noch nicht jeder das equip hatte, wir waren froh wenn wir 2-3 viertel clear hatten mit einer ID.
heute is das ganze kein thema mehr...naja


ulduar, sehr schöne raid instanz, bosse machen spaß, is nich zu einfach, aber machbar und dennoch fordernd.

Pdk , kurz knackig und anfangs auch noch nicht zu schwer aber knackig, mittlerweile (mit gesammeltem eq) leider auf farm. dafür Pdok. nichmehr ganz so easy, aber machbar und fordernd, ABER NICHT überfordernd.


jeder der was andres sagt hat den Realismus komplett aus den Augen verloren.
Ja zu BC zeiten waren die taktiken schwerer, aber man war eingespielter und die gesammelte community eines Realms war noch nichts anderes gewohnt, ausser die gimps dies immer schon gab ,gibt und geben wird.
Aber auch damals selbes Prinzip.UNd der schwierigkeitsgrad exakt genau gleich gestaffelt: t 5 content mit gesammelten t4 equip : nicht zu einfach, aber nicht zu schwer, denn och fordernd und spaßig.


DER EINZIGE UNTERSCHIED DAMALS: und nun komm mir ja niemand und sag es ist nich so, es stimmt nämlich wenn wir mal ehrlich sind:


Die instanzen ab ZA , SSC etc....und aufwärts waren mit einer super " skill " truppe ohne equip nicht zu machen aber mit einer mittelmäßigen bis guten aber sehr gut equippten truppe einfach zu meistern.

EQUIPABHÄNGIGKEIT ist das zauberwort. naxx 10 wäre ohne imba eq immer noch nicht zuuuuuuuu einfach, ihr leute vergesst das das eine item lvl 200 ini ist und sich der größte teil der spieler bei 232- 258 befindet....

KAra ohne Equip war auch nich soooo einfach, mit T5 aber ein klacks und in 1,5 stunden durch ( vor dem Boss nerf mit 3.0 )



ich könnte diese vergleiche ewig weiterziehn...


ich hoffe man merkt worauf ich hinaus will...


so far , ich geh jetzt spielen ... jawoll SPIELEN!!!! 


nicht " ich will mich am Boss 8 ,347 stunden rumärgern um dann mit glück mal ein teil zu bekommen 
damit mein Equip irgendwann ma für die nächsthöhre instanz ausreicht und
 ich nicht noch 6 wochen jeden tag 9 stunden reinhäng"


----------



## Plattfusss (24. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist für jeden genau richtig!

Im Prinzip hat sich, im vergleich zu Classic, nicht viel geändert. Bis auf die tatsache, dass blizz einen Hardcoremode eingeführt haben für jede Schlachtzugini.

Nehmen wir einfach mal an, WoW wäre ein Singleplayerspiel. Es gibt Leute, die spielen grundsätzlich jedes Spiel direkt auf der schwierigsten Stufe. Andersrum gibts eben auch spieler, die auf der einfachsten Stufe beginnen und nach dem ersten durchspielen evtl die schwierigkeitsstufe erhöhen.

Projezieren wir das ganze auf das MMo -WoW:
Es gibt keine Spieler, die auf der schwierigsten Stufe beginnen, ergo direkt die hardmodes angeht (gut, zu PdK ist es technisch nicht machbar gewesen). Lieber erst auf "sehr leicht" (bezogen auf das Gear der Hardcoregamer- das bei weitem nicht für NON-Hero geeignet ist) und erhöht die schwierigkeit, wenn mans schon einmal durch hat.


Ein Aufruf an die sogenannten "Hardcore"-Gamer!!
Spielt das Spiel eurem "Skill" entsprechende, statt erst durch die casualinstanz neues gear zu farmen, und geht mit bsw T9Herogear in T10Hero Instanzen, dann habt ihr euer Classic WoW wieder in dem man eben nicht jeden Boss in der ersten ID umnietet. Da braucht man dann eben evtl wieder 2-4 Wochen oder evtl auch länger um die Bosse zu knacken. Hm..aber das wird euch dann wohl wieder zu lang dauern..und es könnte ja möglich sein, dass irgendeine CasualGilde die entsprechende Instanz First cleard(auch wenns nur Nonhero wäre..es wäre eine schmach....)

Wenn ihr das schafft - innerhalb von einer Woche - dann könnt ihr wieder rumheulen WoW sei zu leicht.


----------



## Narijadrow (24. Oktober 2009)

alsooooooooooo..... argumentation des TEs ist ja wohl rein gar nix .... - da stellt sich denen die hier auch schon geantwortet haben (spieler die vor pre-WOTLK supernerf aktiv geraidet haben) einfach mal die frage WO WARST DU ZU DERZEIT GELIEBTER TE? genauso wie jene die mal eben nen SIGNED drunterschmieren ... -denn all jene haben einfach mal überhaupt nicht im geringsten kapiert was leute mit "zu einfach" meinen und zum ausdruck bringen wollen - das gear viele inis einfacher macht ist eine logische folge bezweifelt auch niemand und soll so sein - was mit zu einfach gemeint ist - sind wie manche wenige schon zum ausdruck brachten  das gamedesign - chars/instanzen/raidencounter - die benötigten aktionen einzelner player im kampfgeschehen sind bis auf wenige zusammengeschrumpft - wegfall von cc - supportfertigkeiten sind oftmals schon fast nur noch nice to have und kein must have mehr - indirekter dmgpush des raids/gruppe zählt nur noch bei leuten die nen bissl ahnung haben (idr leute die bestimmte char speccs auf ihren nutzen abgleichen und nicht rein nach dps fragen) - es ist einfach fakt das die meisten encounter nur minimale anforderung an koordination der gruppe/raids haben und auch sogut wie nie alles vom player abverlangen was sein char so kann im gegensatz zu BC/Classic 
das gear es einfacher macht ist ja auch gut nur es sollte halt immernoch einen gewissen spielerischen anspruch haben trotz eq - es gab leute die haben gruul mit wenigen karaepics und viel rares gemacht - und sind dann langsam!!! an ssc gegangen  - am ende von bc gabs zwar schon epics hinterhergeworfen aber niemand rushte mal eben so durch ne große raidini ausser kara - welche allerdings ohne finalen nerf trotzdem von vielen klassen mehr abverlangte als nur schnöde dmg rauszublasen
dies ist einfach etwas was motivation und spielspass für viele bedeutet - spielerischer anspruch - und den konnten damals auch casuals bringen - und auch casuals haben super leistungen auch in guten gilden vollbracht - wer allerdings sich nicht traute oder immer zu faul war zu nem raidtermin auch zu erscheinen der musste halt sehen wo er bleibt und das ist auch gerecht...

womit wir beim nexten punkt sind was auch schon ein zwei leute ansprachen - gerechtigkeit in bezug auf leistungen einzelner spieler die ja idr mit loot entlohnt werden wollen - es ist einfach bloed wenn sich player 1 samt gilde hinsetzt und mit aufwand gute erfolge erringt somit auch gear welches player 2 halt in nahezugleicher qualität hinterhergeworfen bekommt und dann auch zu gleichen taten befähigt - da setzt für die fraktion von player 1 einfach mal die sinnfrage ein worin dieser samt gilde bitte noch eine motivation sehen soll irgendwas ernsthaftes auf die beine zu stellen - es ist dann so wie es zurzeit eben ist scheissegal ob wer pdk auf hero macht oder nicht -wenn ja schön für ihn aber wirklich was brauchbares hat er nicht davon - wenn nicht auch egal denn nahezu identische belohnungen gibt es ja auch ohne den aufwand den ulduar pdk hardmodes mit sich bringen - und die reichen auch für alles aus 

das ist auch der grund warum viele spieler derzeit kaum lust haben zu spielen man sieht es einfach an den zahlen der leute die on sind und wieviele auch von den guten gilden derzeit inaktiv sind bis es mal wieder was lohnenswertes gibt oder wenigstens was kommt was ne herausforderung darstellt - mag sein das dies im angesichte der vollbeschäfigten U20jährigen mit kind;kegel;firma; wie sie sich hier oftmals darstellen eine minderheit ist - aber es sind die minderheiten die idr dafür sorgen das auch sogenannte vielzitierte casuals ihren weg durch hohe raids packen - wie oft sind es raidgemeinschaften oder randomraids die von jenen spielern geführt werden weil die masse der leute trotz guides von nix aber auch gar nix nen plan hat...  

überhaupt schon der ausdruck "casual" - was soll das darstellen ? - der gelegenheitsspieler - toll die gab es schon immer - es gibt halt engagierte und weniger engagierte - und jene die halt drauf stehen OP zu sein und das möglichst einfach erreichen wollen - doch die aufwand/nutzen relation sollte bitte der fairness halber noch grenzen zwischen diesen gruppen ziehen - darum geht es vielen einfach.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (24. Oktober 2009)

danke platfusss.... ich bin nicht allein^^ guter denkansatz :-)


----------



## lord just (24. Oktober 2009)

Gamefreakfx schrieb:


> Oha - und ob die World of Warcraft einfacher geworden ist, lieber TE, ein Narr wer das nicht merkt.
> Als gutes Beispielt fällt mir hier mein kleiner Kriegertwink ein und vor allem die Patchnotes eines der letzten Patches.
> 
> ....




es geht auch nicht darum, dass es einfacher geworden ist, sondern das es nicht zu einfach ist. es gibt noch immer genügend herruasforderungen im spiel (aka hardmodes) und man muss sich das beste equipment noch immer hart erarbeiten (loot aus den hardmodes). zu classic war rares equip (blau) standard und heut zu tage ist halt episches equip (lila) standard mit dem unterschied, dass man heut zu tage nicht mehr unbedingt sehr viel zeit aufwenden muss um den endcontent zu sehen. wenn man jedoch das beste vom besten haben will, muss man noch immer sehr viel zeit investieren.


----------



## Æzørt (24. Oktober 2009)

ich bin dafür das mit cataclysm die hardmodes wieder abgeschafft werden. dafür die normalmodes deutlich schwieriger werden und ein sogenannter easymode eingefürht wird für unsere lieben casuals. außerdem sollten sie wieder pre quests einführen.


----------



## Ênthroned (24. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist in fast allen Belängen einfacher geworden. Das leveln geht schneller, da Quests mehr EP bringen. Man bekommt schon auf niedrigem level sehr viel Gold(Wollstoff zwischen 5-10 gold auf 5 servern wo ich nachgeschaut hatte), dank Inflation. Es ist kaum ein Problem innerhalb einer ID mehrere Firstkills zu machen. Man kommt durch Marken an sehr gutes Equip, ohne das man sich einer aktiven Raidgilde anschließt. Wenn man diese Art von Punkten als leichter defintiert, so wie ich das tue, dann ist wow defintiv einfacher geworden.

Aber ist das nun schlimm? - Nein.
Alle Leute die Blizzard dafür beleidigen, haben einfach noch keine Ahnung was es heißt zu arbeiten(möglicherweise sogar in Schichten). Schule - Natürlich ist Schule sehr sehr anstrengend, wenn man nach einem Tag sitzen und zuhören gegen  16 Uhr nach Hause kommt und dann auch noch Hausaufgaben machen muss! Dann setzt man sich an seinen PC und spielt WoW, für dessen Gamecard entweder das Taschengeld oder die Haushaltskasse der Eltern dran glauben musste. In beiden Fällen hat man rein garnichts dafür getan, spielt also freihaus die restlichen Stunden dieses Spiel.

Jetzt zum Arbeiter. Der normale Arbeiter hat eine eigene Wohnung, geht morgens aus dem Haus und kommt für gewöhnlich gegen Abend wieder nach Haus. Nun darf er seine Wohnung verwalten, muss sich um seine Post kümmern, hat eventuell das Bedürfniss etwas zu essen und möchte sich erstmal etwas erholen. Von Kindern will ich garnicht erst anfangen. Hat dieser Mensch alle sein *Pflichten* erledigt verspürt er plötzlich das Verlangen nach Spaß. Er schmeißt also den Rechner an um Spaß zu haben und diesen möchte er in WoW haben, für welches er sich vom eigenen Geld alle 2 Monate eine Gamecard zulegt.
Und jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage: 

Kann man an einem Spiel Spaß haben, ... 
- wenn man keine Chance auf gutes Equip hat, da man nicht raiden kann?
- wenn man kaum Möglichkeiten besitzt in eine gute Raidgilde zu kommen?
- wenn man mit seinem Charakter Wochen oder Monatelang keinen Fortschritt hat?

Meine Antwort darauf lautet: Nein. Genau das ist auch die Ansicht von blizzard. Das WoW mit der Zeit leichter wurde, liegt nicht daran das ständig Leute rumheulten es sei zu schwer oder weil Blizzard mal eben danach ist. Es geht darum das Spiel und den damit verbunden Spaß der Masse zu öffnen. Und die Masse steht in diesem Fall nunmal auch für Arbeiter, die selbst dafür bezahlen und denen nicht jemand das Taschengeld streicht. Arbeiter die ein bischen relaxen, Spaß am Spiel und der Warcraft Geschichte haben möchten, ohne das sie regelmäßig darauf hingewiesen werden, dass sie Gruppe/Gilde X nicht beitreten können, weil das Equip zu schlecht ist.

Es geht nicht immer nur um Max DPS, um die "perfekte" Skillung oder um die besten PvP Werte, sondern um Spaß. Für Arbeiter bietet WoW auch heute noch genug Spaß über große Zeit. Denn mit 2 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag, dauert es auch seine Zeit bis man die Sachen erreicht hat.

Zu classic Zeit habe ich auch noch genauso verbissen gespielt, aber das ist nunmal nen weilchen her. Der TE hat zwar meiner Meinung nach Unrecht was die Schwieirigkeit des Spiels angeht, aber zumindest hat er/sie Recht was Nachdenken anbelangt.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich bin dafür das mit cataclysm die hardmodes wieder abgeschafft werden. dafür die normalmodes deutlich schwieriger werden und ein sogenannter easymode eingefürht wird für unsere lieben casuals. außerdem sollten sie wieder pre quests einführen.



wie wärs mit casualservern? man startet sofort mit 1000k gold, T19, auf lvl 90 mit allen skills, sowie demsonderskill 
"GM .Kill Command" der sofort alles in sichtweite tötet, einschließlich npc´s der eigenen Fraktion, bosse, laternenpfähle und spieler. Alle erfolge können durch einen doppelklick auf ein Buch beim startpunkt erlangt werden, wobei da wahrscheinlich generft wirt das man nur noch einen Klick benötigt, das allerdings nur auf hardmode, auf normal muss man nur in einem Spiel mit dem buch sein. Auch wenn alle für 30 kupfer bei dem npc im Startgebiet den Phönix mit 310% kriegen sowie ein paar stiefel das die geschwindigkeit verdoppelt bekommen leute die mindestens 100 "is mir zu lahm" threads im offiziellen Forum erstellen eine teleporterfunktion. Alle inis, raids und schlachtfelder sind über portale im Startgebiet erreichbar, alle mobs einer ini droppen in jedem modus items mit lvl 499 sowie 999k gold. Erze und kräuter respawnen nach sammeln sofort an der selben stelle, rezepte kann man für 1 kupfer pro rezept im startgebiet kaufen.


Na, interessiert?


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

Ênthroned schrieb:


> WoW ist in fast allen Belängen einfacher geworden. Das leveln geht schneller, da Quests mehr EP bringen. Man bekommt schon auf niedrigem level sehr viel Gold(Wollstoff zwischen 5-10 gold auf 5 servern wo ich nachgeschaut hatte), dank Inflation. Es ist kaum ein Problem innerhalb einer ID mehrere Firstkills zu machen. Man kommt durch Marken an sehr gutes Equip, ohne das man sich einer aktiven Raidgilde anschließt. Wenn man diese Art von Punkten als leichter defintiert, so wie ich das tue, dann ist wow defintiv einfacher geworden.
> 
> Aber ist das nun schlimm? - Nein.
> Alle Leute die Blizzard dafür beleidigen, haben einfach noch keine Ahnung was es heißt zu arbeiten(möglicherweise sogar in Schichten). Schule - Natürlich ist Schule sehr sehr anstrengend, wenn man nach einem Tag sitzen und zuhören gegen  16 Uhr nach Hause kommt und dann auch noch Hausaufgaben machen muss! Dann setzt man sich an seinen PC und spielt WoW, für dessen Gamecard entweder das Taschengeld oder die Haushaltskasse der Eltern dran glauben musste. In beiden Fällen hat man rein garnichts dafür getan, spielt also freihaus die restlichen Stunden dieses Spiel.
> ...



wird zeit das einer nen replikator erfindet, dann kann man sich die arbeit sparen...

Im grunde müssen wir nur zwischen Pros denen alles zu leicht ist unterscheiden, und den leuten die nicht die zeit haben sich lange mit raids aufzuhalten. Man könnte dieses problem durch 2 arten von servern lösen, proservern die im grunde nur aus HM´s bestehen, ohne markeneq, wo die alte welt auf classicstand ist usw., und casualservern die so auf jetzigen stand sind. Wenn dir weiter lösungen einfallen wie man da für ruhe sorgen könnte wäre ich für ideen offen^^


----------



## seppix@seppix (25. Oktober 2009)

Aber WoW wurde doch leichter weil es besseres Equip gibt aber die Bosse nicht daran angepasst worden.


----------



## Narijadrow (25. Oktober 2009)

@topfkopf - so siehts aus nur leider immer mehr auf den normalen servern 
@enthroned - niemand hat was dagegen das alle alles sehen können, aber das was du ansprichst sind eben keine lösungen für die von dir genannten probleme (gilde;raiden gehen mit wenig onlinezeiT)
                    gilden die für sich beanspruchen "gut" zu sein die auch vorher aufnahmebedingungen hatten haben sie heut immernoch nur mit höheren maßstäben .... - was bleibt ist die graue masse dadrunter die es auch schon immer gab und wo der progress langsam und fragwürdig verläuft unabhängig vom guten eq - was sich halt ändert das für alle die ansprüche herabgesenkt werden und wurden - und es eben kaum etwas für jedermann gibt ... -es gibt vieles - und das ist auch gut so aber nur leider von dem was dieses spiel mal ausmachte relativ vielfältiges char design, und gutes teamplay sowie gildenleben halt immer weniger - weils nicht mehr von nöten ist.... - und da wär es schon gut wie einer hier meinte  anstelle eines hardmodes - wenigstens nen spielerisch abwechslungsreichen und fordernden normal mode - von mir aus gern auch nen easy mode - aber im mom ist es für viele halt nen dauer easy mode - und 2 raidinis hc die zeitweise die EINZIGE ausnahme bilden ist halt arg zuwenig - persöhnlich ist auch nichtmal der loot wichtig der irgendwo droppt -wichtig ist das ich halt auch mal mit meinen chars gefordert bin und net autoafk irgendwo durchrenne - im mom ist der tank für mich die einzige klasse die noch bedingt durch ihre aufgabe noch ab und an spass bringt ... die meisten anderen klassen sind schon fast zu staub zerfallen weil es soviel feierabend spass bringt sie zu spielen ... wenn ich zwei tasten einklemmen kann und der char dann alles von allein macht was benötigt wird - sind wir halt bei dem was topfkopf meinte ...


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (25. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelsen, aber muss sagen das ich deine Theorie oder whatever als ziemlich lächerlich ansehe. WoW IST einfacher geworden, damit meine ich nicht zu einfach ... aber der Shwierigkeitsgrad hat doch spürbar abgenohmen. Jeder der was anderes behauptet hat nie eine der höheren Raidinstanzen vor dem 30% Nerf wirklich von innen gesehen.
- Wen interessieren die Lebenspunkte von DDs? Mein Jäger (ZA equip) hatte im PvE Gear nie über 10k Leben .. und? Leben macht keinen Schaden. Musste damals schon über die leute lachen die im sfg schrieben "hunter mit 11k hp sucht gruppe für kara"...
- Jeder der sich nur etwas mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt kommt Locker über 4k Raid DPS ,,, haben genug Leute damals schon mit dem Naxx25er Kram geschafft ... da sollte das doch mit em ganzen PdC Mist ein kinderspiel sein oder? Damit meine ich nicht sich stundenlang irgendwelche Guides durchzulesen sondern einfach mal selber zu schauen was man kann und was in welcher Reihenfolge Sinn macht...
- Sämtliche Hero instanzen sind ein absoluter Witz auch Ocu. Mit ner halbwegs eingespielten Gruppe (auch ohne Monster Gear) schafft man locker den timerun ... von PdC ganz zu schweigen, zwar gabs früher auch TM zum Epix farmen ... aber das hatte wenigstens noch einen gewissen spielerischen Anspruch. 
- Zwar gabs auch schon zu BC die Möglichkeit relativ gute Sachen gegen Marken zu bekommen, allerdings waren die Hero instanzen da auch nicht in 15- 30 Minuten durch, sodass es da schonmal länger gedauert hat die 150 für ie Armbrust zusammen zubekommen. 
- Verabscheuungswürdige DKP? Warum? Weil es die belohnt die essentiel am weiterkommen eines Raides arbeiten und die benachteiligt die nur gelegentlich mitkommen? Von nichts kommt nichts, so einfach.
- Das Lvn geht schneller! Bereits zwei mal während BC wurden die zum erreichen des nächsten Lvs nötigen erfahrungspunkte von 1 bis 70 gesenkt und gleichzeitig die Eps für Quests erhöhrt. Von 60 auf 61 braucht man heute ca Halb soviel wie früher ( Lag am Anfang bei ca 500k ep mein ich). Von den Accountgebunden Zeug seh ich mal ab.

WoW macht mir weiterhin Spass. Nur zu behaupten es wäre nicht einfacher geworden ist schlicht und einfach gelogen.


----------



## Prothe (25. Oktober 2009)

im endeffekt ist es egal, ob pve schwerer oder leichter geworden ist. es war schon zu classic/bc zeiten reines guide nachklicken für langweiler. wirkliche könner zockten/zocken arena und können über den raid-kindergarten nur lachen. 
auf der anderen seite ist raiden ein zeitvertreib, der spaß machen soll. tetris hat auch spaß gemacht, das war auch immer das gleiche und hat auch jahre keiner gemerkt. servus


----------



## Felix^^ (25. Oktober 2009)

was ich hier so lese.... es ist zu einfach?! Geht ihr in die inis um zu whipen oder was? Wenn ich in PDK gehe will ich da auch schnell wieder raus und in die nächste ini rein!! K.b. mich da 3 std. an 2 bossen zu beschäftigen weil es "zu schwer" ist. Aber es ist nciht schwer und wird es auch nie sein wenn du den Boss-Kampf-Verlauf bereits kennst!!!

Wenn ihr mal so nen richtigen hardmode machen wollt geht doch nackt rein!!!


----------



## Deradon (25. Oktober 2009)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> was ich hier so lese.... es ist zu einfach?! Geht ihr in die inis um zu whipen oder was? Wenn ich in PDK gehe will ich da auch schnell wieder raus und in die nächste ini rein!! K.b. mich da 3 std. an 2 bossen zu beschäftigen weil es "zu schwer" ist. Aber es ist nciht schwer und wird es auch nie sein wenn du den Boss-Kampf-Verlauf bereits kennst!!!
> 
> Wenn ihr mal so nen richtigen hardmode machen wollt geht doch nackt rein!!!



Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die lieber wipen als dass sie vieles einfach so bekommen. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte z.B.:
Ich vermisse es, dass sich Gilden auflösen weil sie bei bestimmten Bossen einfach net weiter kommen.
Das spiegelt zwar net meine Meinung wieder, trotzdem gibt es genug Leute die so denken.

Wie auch immer wunder ich mich oft über bestimmte Aussagen. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wie besser gestellte Spieler sagten, dass es ihnen die Ausrüstungen die bei den schweren Bossen droppen nicht so wichtig sind und sie auch nicht damit angeben möchten, sondern es ihnen nur um die Bosse an sich geht.
In der Zeit in der vieles leichter ist höre ich allerdings immer mehr Stimmen, die sagen: Warum Hardmodes machen, wenn ich nur minimal besseres Equip dadurch bekomme. Gehen wir davon aus, dass Blizzard sich genau die vorrigen Aussagen zu Herzen genommen hat und daraus ein neueres Spielkonzept gemacht haben, haben sie ja alles richtig gemacht, denn sie haben die Wünsche der "schlechteren" Spieler mit den "Bedingungen" der guten Spieler verbunden.

Zusätzlich muss man meiner Meinung nach bedenken, dass es eine große Masse an Spielern gibt, die nicht in Foren unterwegs sind und dort ihre Meinung äußern. Viele dieser Spiele sind Durschnittsspieler, die weder großartig erfolgreich noch besonders schlecht sind. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass viele dieser Spieler zufrieden mit der aktuellen Entwicklung sind, da sie nunmal mehr erreichen können. Allerdings werden diese Spieler nicht plötzlich auf die Idee kommen, sich in Foren anzumelden und zu sagen: "Danke Blizzard, dass ihr etwas für uns tut".

Außerdem merke ich oft, dass viele Spieler über zu wenig Movement und Taktik in Boss-Begegnungen klagen. Da kann ich nur sagen, dass es auch in BC nicht großartig anders war. Natürlich ist die Aufgabe eines DD(z.B.) nicht unbedingt schwer, wenn er sich nur aus bestimmten Regionen zu bestimmten Zeiten fernhalten muss, so ist es doch oft mit Konzentration und vorallem Koordination verbunden, wenn es sich um einen großen Raid handelt. Die Art von Boss-Begegnungen versucht Blizzard zwar zu ändern(meiner Meinung auch mit Erfolg), dennoch bleiben diese im Prinzip gleich bzw. stark ähnlich, so dass sich die Spieler einfach daran gewöhnen.

Und damit gute Nacht


----------



## Descartes (25. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet


Ne, nicht wirklich


----------



## Sevydos (25. Oktober 2009)

Ohne mir das ganze nun alles durchzulesen - ich weiss, kA vom Thema usw., aber grade fehlt es mir leider an der Zeit zum Lesen von 6 Seiten - will ich etwas zum Bedenken der Leichtigkeit in WoW geben:

-> Es ist möglich (z.B.) als Todesritter einen normalen 80er Mob ohne jegliches Equip (KEIN Slot belegt) zu töten. Vermutlich sogar noch dazu ohne Skillung.
Ich kenne die Vorurteile, dass DKs zu stark sein sollen, wovon ich im PvE zumindest nicht soooo viel merke, aber generell gehts mir einfach nur darum, dass es möglich ist. Und da ich generell meinen DK als Main spiele habe ich nur dieses Beispiel grad zur Hand.

Zum Raid ist nur zu sagen:
Im gesamten WotLk schien es mir als sei das ganze HPPS Verhältnis in Richtung DPS abgedriftet. Während man zu BC-Zeiten noch 7-9k HP hatte, fuhr man gleichzeitig nur ~1k DPS (vor 3.0 im Raid, gute vllt 2k DPS). Nun hat man ~20-30k HP (grob gesagt, lassen wir die Tanks mal raus) und fährt zwischen 4-6k DPS (im Raid, gute schaffen wohl laut ihren Angaben 8-10k DPS, davon hab ich aber bislang nicht viel gesehen...8k vllt noch...aber 10k und mehr höchstens bei speziellen Bosskämpfen. Aber ich kenn auch nicht die Besten der Besten.); mit extremen Dmg/DPS-Spikes - Schadensspitzen! (und ich meine hier nicht nur die Magier oder Hexercasts!)
Womit man dann zum PvP kommt...(je schneller desto besser?), aber lassen wir das.

Im Raid scheint es mir immer weiter nur so zu sein, dass der Tank einfach nur irrsinnig viel Schaden reinbekommt, oder ein Spieler, sollte er nicht genaustens aufpassen einfach umgenuked wird durch irgendein Special vom Boss. Oder es kommt durch AE einfach viel Schaden rein...es scheint als liefe alles nur noch auf Schaden raus. Kämpfe bei denen die Heiler oom gehen, weil sie zu lange dauern sind so nicht mehr vorhanden - geht ja auch nicht mehr, wegen der Regeneration...
Es scheint für mich immer nur "Schneller, schneller, schneller" zu gehen. Man ist "instanter down", weil die Schwierigkeit scheinbar nur noch durch den Schaden den der Boss austeilt und die Geschwindigkeit wie schnell er umgenuked wird bestimmt wird. Wie war das zu Classiczeiten? Wie zu BC? Mir zumindest kam es irgendwie anders vor...Es gab Bosse, welche üblen AE oder Tankschaden machten, aber jetzt scheint mir das immer die selbe Laier zu sein?! Ich erinnere an Bosse wie Naj'entus oder Supremus, da fiel man nicht wegen zuviel Schaden beim rumstehen um, sondern weils mit dem Schild nicht passte oder weil der Stachel zu lang steckte, oder weil einer nicht rennen konnte oder ... Sieht man, was ich meine?

Ja, die Bosse hier haben auch ihre Taktiken...aber die meisten davon sind irgendwie doch langweiliger als zu BC...


Trotzdem lasse ich meine Hoffnungen bei WoW und bei dem neuen AddOn was kommen wird. Letztendlich bleibt es für mich und aus meiner Sicht das immer noch beste MMO.


----------



## Arandes (25. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie frage ich mich, ob gefühlte 90% der Antworter hier überhaupt recht gelesen haben. Es geht nicht darum, ob WoW EINFACHER geworden ist, sondern darum, dass es nicht ZU einfach ist.

Ich persönlich bin in einer guten Raidgilde, die (gott sei Dank) auch Rücksicht aufs RL nimmt. Nichtsdestotrotz machen wir etliche Hardmodes usw. und haben unseren Spass daran - ist es zu einfach? Eigentlich nicht, denn wir haben unser Equip dazu. Hätten wir das nicht, wäre es deutlich schwieriger.

Macht doch mal die Hardmodes oder - so wie es ein Tipp des Tages zeigt - "Versucht doch mal einen der ungewöhnlicheren Erfolge zu ergattern". WoW bietet viele Möglichkeiten, die bei Weitem nicht alle "zu einfach" sind. Und alle, die die Casuals fertig machen bzw. einen "Extraserver" usw verlangen: Haltet einfach Euer Maul, wenn Ihr keine Ahnung habt. Rassismus von seiner Schönsten Form, eh? (Und bevors losgeht, ich weiss, dass es kein direkter Rassismus ist, aber was anderes versteht der Grossteil nunmal wirklich nicht)

Wenn man sich sowieso die vielen MMO's auf dem Markt ansieht, fällt einem auf, dass alle in etwa den gleichen "Schwierigkeitsgrad" haben. Die einen etwas mehr, die anderen weniger. Ich finds wirklich toll, hat man in WoW die Möglichkeit, Hardmodes auszuwählen =) Das Gegner wie Koralon z.B. wirklich im Verhältnis einfach sind, ist klar, aber Blizzard kann auch nicht immer wieder Neues erfinden, es geht nunmal nicht.

Insofern... seid zufrieden mit dem, was Ihr habt. Ist doch angenehmer zum Leben. Und sonst geht raus an die Luft -> Da habt Ihr Euren persönlichen Hardmode =)


----------



## Mofeist (25. Oktober 2009)

Koralon etc sind einfach weitere free epics für gimps oder wird von raidgilden abgefarmt um sich schnell zu equipen. Der boss sollte nur die PvP/arena teile droppen meine Meinung


----------



## Soba (25. Oktober 2009)

Schaltet doch einfach mal eure Addons aus


----------



## sinnrg (25. Oktober 2009)

Ohne alles zu 100% gelesen zu haben:

@TE Eingangspost : /100 % Agree

Einen Teil davon hat Ghostcrawler auch genauso gesagt, stand hier sogar mal in einer News!

Also so denkt, nicht nur der TE, sondern Blizz!

-------------

Aus meiner Sicht ist es im Vergleich zu BC (habe ca. mit 2.2 anfangen) einfacher geworden Equip zu erlangen, aber Instanzen und Raids sind nicht einfacher geworden!

-> In meiner Fungilde in BC Kara clear gehabt, aber über den 1. Boss ZA nicht hinaus gekommen, weil zu schwer!
(WoW Pause gemacht bis WoTlK, wozu soll ich bezahlen, wenn ich nur Kara und Hero's sehen kann?)

-> In WoTlK Naxx endlich vor 1,5 Monaten clear gehabt, aber über den 1. Boss Ulduear nicht gekommen, weil zu schwer! PdK versucht, soll ja sooo leicht sein! Wipes, wipes, wipes.

Naxx soll ja wie Kara der Einsteigerraid sein. Und Ihr behauptet wirklich WoTlK ist einfacher als BC?

-> Wieso wipen dann so viele an Hayden? Auch mit allem was es für Marken an Equip gibt? Bei jedem Run mehrere Tries, weil 80-90% des Raids beim Tanz sterben.
-> Wieso muss man an jedem Boss vorbei, um zu Kel zu kommen und darf nicht wie in Kara Nethergroll einfach stehen lassen?
=> Naxx schwerer als Kara. D.h. TE hat recht! WoW ist nicht zu einfach!

Ich habe jetzt wieder aufgehört. Weil ich nicht weiter als Uldu 1. Boss komme und nix vom Content sehen kann als Casual. Schnauze voll. Zocke jedz nch ca. 2 Jahren WoW Guild Wars. Da gehts nicht um Equip und ich kann Content sehen.

Hier schreiben meistens welche, die nur in einer Raidgilde unterwegs sind.

2x mal die Woche sagen wir je 3 Stunden sollen reichen, um erfolgreich sein zu können?

-> Wieso schreibt ihr dann, dass man außerdem z.b. noch viele Guides lesen und die Rota üben soll!
-> Was ist mit den Repkosten?
-> Was ist mit Euren BiS Gems und Vz.? Kosten die kein Gold?

Einfach absolut realitätsfern! Da muss man viel Zeit reinstecken, gehört viel zu. D.h. TE hat recht! WoW ist nicht zu einfach!

Geht doch mal mehr mit Randoms los. In meiner Gilde und auch die aus anderen Gilden, gehen seit Monaten nur Naxx, AK, Obsi und 5er Hero's. Viele Leute machen das so. Equip ist nicht das Problem, aber es geht nicht weiter weil die Raids einfach zu schwer sind! Macht mal Eure Augen auf! Wer geht heute schon Naxx etc. Bla bla. Mehr als die eigene Raidgilde seht ihr wohl nicht.

Naja, wie gesagt, Blizz denkt wie der TE, vielleicht probiere ich WoW noch mal mit Cataclysm. Aber eigentlich habe ich kein Bock mehr auf World of Epix-Farmcraft! Blizz schiebt uns Noobs nun die Epixx in den Arsch, aber der Content ist wieder unerreichbar ... Ich bin damit nicht zufrieden.

Mir ist WoW zu schwer -> GW rerolled.
Wem WoW zu einfach ist -> z.B. auf EQ 2 rerollen, ist wesentlich schwerer, was weiß ich.

Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Raxon22 (25. Oktober 2009)

kann sein,also ich finde es nicht einfach
wenn ich da an Ulduar 25 denk 
naja


----------



## Mofeist (25. Oktober 2009)

wer ist HAYDEN xD? meinst du Heigan? und wer da stirbt istn movemenkrüppel und hat keinerlei epics verdient da der boss nicht schwer ist xD genausowenig wie die anderen sachen die du aufgezählt hast ZA zb in BC war auch nicht schwer o.O . Und die Bosse sind sehr wohl leichter geworden Zb. Klingenschuppe liegt meiner Meinung unter Kara 2-3t boss nivou also wieso bringt ihr den nicht down o.O?


----------



## Soba (25. Oktober 2009)

Genau so sieht es aus!



sinnrg schrieb:


> Blizz schiebt uns Noobs nun die Epixx in den Arsch, aber der Content ist wieder unerreichbar .



Nur sind die Epix Item LvL 200 oder 213 fürn Arsch


----------



## Renox110 (25. Oktober 2009)

Es geht ja nicht nur darum, dass die Raids einfacher/schwerer sind sondern auch, wie lange man braucht um an gutes EQ zu kommen.
Man bekommt T8,5 zum Beispiel schon in 2 Tagen arbeit.

Rechnung:

*Heroische Instanzen*
Gundrak 5
BU 3
Turm 4
Ahn'Kahet 5
Azjol-Nerub 3
Nexus 5
Oculus 4 Drak'Tharon 4
HdS 4
HdB 4
Hdz 5
PdC 3
Vio 3

Summe (pro Tag) 52 Marken

Z.B. Für das Kopfteil braucht man 58. 2 mal alle heros abklappern, da hat man das Teil.

Vieeel zu einfach!


----------



## sinnrg (25. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> wer ist HAYDEN xD? meinst du Heigan? und wer da stirbt istn movemenkrüppel und hat keinerlei epics verdient da der boss nicht schwer ist xD genausowenig wie die anderen sachen die du aufgezählt hast ZA zb in BC war auch nicht schwer o.O . Und die Bosse sind sehr wohl leichter geworden Zb. Klingenschuppe liegt meiner Meinung unter Kara 2-3t boss nivou also wieso bringt ihr den nicht down o.O?



Sorry, noch nicht wirklich wach. Heigan, is klar.

Jo, ich bin ein Movementkrüppel, weil ich erst im 14. Try das 1. Mal nicht beim Tanz gestorben bin.
Ich war ca. 12 Mal Naxx, jeweils mind. 3-4 Tries. Auch mal random.

Jo, dann haben jedz um die 200 Spieler keine Epics verdient. Ja ne is klar ;-)

Jeden Abend konnte man kaum den Eingang von Naxx erkennen, weil so viele reinwollten. Wieviele da nerf Naxx in den Zonenchat geschrieben haben ... Und das vor kurzem, rede nicht vom Stand vor'm halben Jahr!

So sieht meine WoW-Weltsicht aus und die teile ich mit sehr vielen Spielern!


ZA 2. Boss: nicht geschafft, weil manche nicht bei diesem Gewitter raus und reingelaufen sind ...
Nethergroll damals fast immer ausgelassen, weil Ablösung bei den Strahlen nicht geklappt hat, geschweige denn genügend DPS.

Wenn Du es schaffst : respekt. gz

Aber viele, sehr viele schaffen das nicht!!! Auch nicht mit einem Imba Roxxor Equip für Marken!

Ich höre halt auf, wenn's nicht weiter geht, mache lange Pause... schönes Spiel, aber nicht sooooo süchtig.
Viele gehen halt in BG's rumgimpen...
Viele twinken lieber, als Ini's und Raids zu gehen...

Und die meisten davon halten sich nicht mal in Foren auf, so wie ich, der sich dann als Noob outet ;-)


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Respekt Sinnrg für deine Ehrlichkeit. Du musst aber auch sehen das es Spieler gab für die ZA, oder selbst Nethergroll in Kara, keine wirkliche Hürde war.


----------



## sinnrg (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Respekt Sinnrg für deine Ehrlichkeit. Du musst aber auch sehen das es Spieler gab für die ZA, oder selbst Nethergroll in Kara, keine wirkliche Hürde war.



Dann schau Dir mal Statistiken von früher an. Wieviele Kara clear hatten, wieviele dann ZA, wieviele dann BT, SSC usw! Tendenz super schnell fallend! Die Allgemeinheit gimpte mit T4 rum! Oder meinste nicht?

Mein Lösungvorschlag : 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade in Cataclysm :

1.) Leicht, überall nur Tank & Spank, wenig Movement erforderlich
2.) Normal, so wie jetzt normal, vielleicht auch etwas schwerer, wie ich hier so lese
3.) Hardmode, so wie jetzt, aber Einstieg einfacher, damit man Normal überspringen kann

Equip, selbstverständlich sofort erkennbar, wer welchen Grad zockt (Design Farben etc.)

zu 1.) niedrigste Epics, auch durch Marken aus Hero's zu beschaffen
zu 2.) bessere Epics, Belohnungen wie "normale" Mounts
zu 3.) beste Epics, bestes Design, Belohnungen wie beste Mounts und was weiß ich.

Dann komme ich wieder zu WoW zurück ;-)


----------



## Mystiksitara (25. Oktober 2009)

Wow ist definitiv nicht zu leicht geworden!

Ok, man levelt schneller, man kommt ohne Raids an relativ gutes Equip, was wiederum für Causals ein Anreiz ist.
Aber die Bosse an sich sind durchaus harte Nüsse.
Ich hab ehr die Erfahrung gemacht, das es Random schwerer wird Raiden zu gehn da, Aufgrund des schnellen Levelns, die wenigsten Spieler Ini/Raiderfahrungen sammeln. Das beginnt leider meist erst mit Level 80 :-(
Ich hab noch alle Inis durchgemacht, die meinem damaligen Level entsprachen und hab so meinen Char zu spielen gelernt, als Mage denk ich da besonders an das Sheep, Zauberraub und auch Gegenzauber.
Ein Mage, der erst mit WotLK angefangen hat, weiss leider oftmals nichtmal das er sowas wie Zauberraub hat :-(
Ich denk mal das andere Klassen, die weit vor WotLK angefangen haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Die Unwissenheit und die Unerfahrenheit der "Neuspieler" erschweren doch einiges in Raids und da ich eine Fungilde leite und dadurch halt viel Random gehe fällt mir das besonders auf in letzter Zeit.

L2p ist eine häufige Chatabkürzung die man, find ich, einfach zu oft lesen muss in raids :-(
Das es Videoguides gibt erstetzt nicht das Kennen seines Chars, es gibt höchstens Hinweise worauf man achten muss, aber bei weitem keinen Tipps, wie man seine Klasse zu spielen hat.

Selbst BT ist noch ne Herausforderung wenn der Großteil des Raids aus unerfahrenen Spielern besteht.


----------



## Melad (25. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Deine normalen 25er-Raids sind eben diese von denen ich rede. Sie nutzen diese ganzen Spaß-Töter-Möglichkeiten und sagen dan nachher es wäre zu einfach. Ein njormaler WoW-Spieler kommt nur sehr,sehr schwer auf solche Zahlen.



Puh soviel Ignoranz tut ja schon weh. Es sind Leute wie du die es nötig machen die MIttel die du verteufelst zu nutzen um eben Leute die nich bereit sind für Erfolg auch Opfer zu bringen noch dafür zu belohnen. Ihr wiped euch lieber den ganzen Abend durch nen Raid anstatt zu analysieren woran es liegt und es dann zu ändern? Offensichtlich denn ohne deine ach so teuflischen Kontrollmöglichgeiten is das nicht möglich und dann musst du dich nicht wundern wenn du nicht auf diese sagen wir mal durchaus normalen Zahlen in einem 25er kommst.


----------



## seb74 (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ob es nun einfacher *an sich* geworden ist lässt sich schwer sagen.

Im Vergleich zu Vanilla ist es heute definitiv einfacher geworden den Endcontent zu raiden. Es geht einfach schneller. Man muss ja noch nicht mal großartig Instanzen besuchen um seinen ersten Schritt nach Naxx zu machen.


- MC (wer erinnert sich nicht noch an seine erste Begegnung mit den Corehoundpacks) und danach BWL, AQ und Naxx waren nur mit 40 (!!!) Spielern machbar (zumindestens wenn man anfing mit dem raiden). Da war nix mit "ach, lass mal mit 30 versuchen" und dann noch random. Ony war damals schon ein richtig harter Brocken. Ohne Onydrops war Nefarian nicht zu machen, weil man sonst seinen Atem nicht überlebt hätte. Und was meint ihr, wieviele davon in jedem Run gedropt sind...

- Um an das Gear zu kommen, damit man in 40er Raids mitgenommen wurde, musste man ohne Ende die Classic Inzen farmen. Damlas, als UBRS noch mit 15 Mann ne echte Herausforderung war (der Endboss war so übelst) Entweder hatte man nach zig tausend Runs endlich sein erstes T0 Set voll (manche habens heute noch nicht) oder man hat sich noch intensiver mit der Spielmechanik befasst und sich seine Ausrüstung selbst zusammengestellt und musste damals Düsterbruch farmen bis der Arzt kam. Und die war richtig schwer zu 60er Zeiten. 

- Vorbereitungen auf Raids: kennt eigtl noch wer die Zeiten, als Tanks die Obergearschten waren? Weil sie Unmengen an Repkosten hatten, die sie meistens mit Steinaale angeln in Tanaris irgendwie rausholen mussten? Das war auch die Zeit, wo Bufffood wirklich Pflicht war, weil es wirklich um jedes bisschen ging. Oder als Palas 40 Mann alle 5 Minten buffen mussten? Druiden nur zum Anregen mitgenommen wurden?

- Es war alles so verdammt teuer damals, die Möglichkeiten Geld zu machen waren arg begrenzt und das Leveln hat ewig gedauert.

- Dann kamen die ersten BGs und das erste PvP Gear, welches man sich hardcore mühsam erarbeiten musste. Alteracmatches? Konnteste meist vergessen. Wir waren froh, wenn einmal im Monat sich genug Leute getroffen habe, damit man die Quests dort machen konnte - und die sind meistens nach Absprache mit der anderen Fraktion entstanden. Dafür dauerten sie auch mal 8 Stunden. Für meinen Frostwolf und die Priesteroffhand musste ich übrigens noch ehrfürchtig werden.

Es gibt sicherlich seit dem viele Verbesserungen. Die Spieler müssen nicht mehr soviel Zeit mit dem Vorbereiten verplempern (Bufffood etc). Eigentlich alle Klassen können mit fast jedem Specc raiden gehen, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger erfolgeich. Und DKP waren auch damals ne gute Sache: man hat seine Sachen früher oder später bekommen. Die, die viele Punkte hatten, weil sie oft mitgingen, konnten sich die ersten drops durch gegenseitiges Hochbieten sichern. Die, die weniger Zeit hatten, bekamen erst später die drops, aber zu Minimalpreisen oder sogar zu ner 10er flat, wenn sie eh gedisst worden wären.

Alles in allem finde ich WoW aus meiner Sicht heute weniger anspruchsvoller was das Beherrschen der Klasse angeht, aber auch viel angenehmer zu spielen, da man weniger Zeit mit "unnützen Dingen" (zB Runenstoff oder Dunkelrunen farmen mit 30 anderen Spielern, die das auch brauchten oder sich um Mobs in Tyrs Hand kloppen) verbringt.

Ja ich vermisse die alte Zeit, und nein, ich wünsche sie mir nicht zurück.


----------



## corak (25. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Diese Dinge stehen in WoW nicht zur Verfügung. Kannst du im Spiel irgendeinen NSC anlabern, der dir sagt was die Beste Skillung und Rotation ist? Kannst du auch nur einen GM danach fragen? Nein! All diese Dinge waren und sind immer noch in WoW nicht vorgesehen, also gehören sie auch nicht zu WoW.




Was ist denn das für eine Logik? Muss jetzt jeder, der sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt, von dir anhören er würde etwas machen, was im Spiel nicht vorgesehen ist? Wie verblödet sind denn mittlerweile die Spieler in MMOs geworden? 
In Spielen wie EQ, das es vor WoW gab haben sich die Spieler in Foren dauerhaft über ihre Klassen, Skillmöglichkeiten usw ausgetauscht und der Content war trotzdem fordernd, weil es dort darauf ankam, seinen Char zu beherschen. Das, was du hier forderst, ist eine Simplifizierung der Spielmechanik, damit Spieler, die zu den Raids kommen wie ein Frisör, mit tumben spell spammen trotzdem irgendetwas erreichen.

Sorry, aber den Leuten, die sich informieren und austauschen mit anderen Spielern, vorzuwerfen sie würden das SPiel kaputt machen, weil es keinen NPC ingame gibt, der einem sagt wie sie ihren Char zu spielen haben ist das albernste was ich je auf einem Board gelesen habe


----------



## Beka (25. Oktober 2009)

im großen und ganzen muss ich dem ersteller schon recht geben, WoW ist zu einfach geworden. schneller leveln, berufe leichter gemacht, top-eqip beim händler, rufbonus durch wappenrock usw usw
die begründung mit dem dkp find ich aber nicht ganz richtig. dkp soll ja die spieler belohnen die auch viel mit gehen. klar sind da arbeitslose, schüler oder studenten mit viel zeit im vorteil, aber die investieren eben auch diese freizeit. mitlerweile ist dkp eh ein veraltetes system das meines wissens kaum noch genutzt wird. ich spiele seit classic, und ich bin auch auf einigen servern und in recht großen gilden, aber dkp verwendet da niemand mehr. kommt wohl auch daher weil mitlerweile die arbeitenden spieler gelegenheit haben zu raiden, eben weil alles leichter gemacht wurde. 
ich finde am besten war es noch zu BC zeiten, wo man noch ruf farmen musste um in die heros zu kommen und da das eqip zu sammeln. heute leveln alle nur noch wie blöde von 70 auf 80 ohne in ne normale inni zu gehen und anschließend, kaum 80 geworden, sieht man sie sofort in hero´s rumrennen.
wer immernoch glaubt wow ist nicht zu einfach sollte einfach mal karazhan mit naxxramas, ulduar mit schlangenschrein oder PdK mit FdS vergleichen...da liegen nicht nur welten dazwischen, sondern ganze dimensionen!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du beziehst dich sicherlich auf die acc items...neuanfänger haben diese nicht und lvln genau so schnell wie damals.
> und dass man sein eq schnell zusamen hat hängt mit den argumenten vom TE zusammen.
> ich wette wenn du dir nen raid suchst der sich noch nicht mit naxx beschäftigt hat (keine guides usw) wirst du den ganzen abend nur whipen



Nein, frühers gabs weniger qs, heute braucht man weniger EP für die lvl ups... etc.
also geht es schneller^^


----------



## Ale4Sale (25. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet



Nö.

Wirklich eine bescheuerte These, dieses "aber jeder gimp hat doch immer alles so hoch wie ich!!!111!". Selbst wenn man so oft die Herodaily machen würde, dass man an 4 mal t9 kommt, wäre auch das bei weitem noch nicht annähernd vergleichbar mit dem echten "Endcontent"-Equip.

Und nur um's mal Schwarz auf Weiß zu haben:
t9 Schultern und Handschuhe: jeweils 15 Tage (je 30 Marken)
t9 Brust, Kopf und Hosen: jeweils 25 Tage (je 50 Marken) - soviele warens doch bei den großen, oder?

Allein damit käme man bei 4 Teilen schon auf eine Dauer von 80 Tagen, was fast 3 Monaten entspricht. Und dazu muss man sich im Kopf behalten, dass eigentlich keiner wirklich jeden Tag eine Gruppe suchen und diese Daily absolvieren kann (nicht weil es schwer wäre, sondern weil das RL ab und an dazwischen funkt).
Wir sehen also: Selbst wenn wir auch noch Archavon einmal die Woche erfolgreich machen und niemals die Daily auslassen brauchen wir etwa zweieinhalb Monate, bis wir das imba böse Raidgear zusammen haben. Und wie lang behält man es dann? Mit dem nächsten Patch wird es dann sowieso in 3 Wochen wieder restlos outdated sein.


----------



## Rußler (25. Oktober 2009)

Was für ein Schwachsinn - du sagst die Bosse sind net zu schwer, nur das Equipment is zu gut^^ - dann sollen se die bosse schwerer machen oder das equip schlechter ....


----------



## Synti (25. Oktober 2009)

stimmt natürlich nicht was der TE schreibt und ist ganz einfach zu belegen...
videos und dkp-systeme und top gilden gab es schon zu classic-zeiten...

wer war denn aber schon zu classic-zeiten in naxx? prozentual betrachtet?
der unterschied zu früher ist, das es sich massiv ausgewirkt hatte wenn du top-klamotten hattest. 
es gab keinen alternativen weg um an gute epics ranzukommen. zumindest keinen weg daran vorbei
die top-instanzen zu raiden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sorry aber ich behaupte, das wenn jemand meint das wow genauso schwer ist wie früher, der spielt wow 
aber nicht besonders lange...


----------



## neo1936 (25. Oktober 2009)

Es ist einfacher geworden.....ist einfach so


----------



## Kotnik (25. Oktober 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Alle heulen rum es ist zu einfach, aber sobald etwas zuschwer ist wird auch geheult und BLizz nerft es...
> Ich wette die wenigsten die weinen weil es "zu einfach" ist können nicht mal den PdoK Erfolg posten geschweige denn sie waren 1x drin
> ...




Hast du dir schon mal überlegt, WARUM Menschen keinen PDK-Erfolg haben, aber zu Recht jammern, dass WoW zu einfach ist? Schon mal überlegt, dass es Mneschen gibt, die einfach keine lust haben, da hin zu gehen? Weil einfach die Motivation weg ist. Weil der Progress-Fortschritt wie zu BC-Zeiten einfach weg ist? Zu BC-Zeiten hatte ich die Motivation, durch jeden Raid zu gehen um am Ende stolz im BT zu stehen. Jetzt sind die "schwierigsten" Raids erstens vom Setting ideenlos und reizlos und einfach langweilig und außerdem kann jeder gimpige frische 80er nach wenigen Tagen mit wenig Afuwand und KÖnnen ausgerüstet sein wie seinerzeit jemand, der sich lange und ausgiebig mit seinerKlasse beschäftigt hat und sich durch die Progress-Raids gequält hat (wobei diese Qual gerade der Spaß war).

Warum sollte man raiden gehen, wenn man das Equip sowieso hinterhergeworfen bekommt? Mögen manche Encounter anspruchsvoll sein, die meisten sind es wohl nicht und bitte, fangt mir jetzt NICHT an mit Hardmodes und so nem scheiß, das ist doch verwurstung ein und des selben Contents und kein Ansporn...

Zumal die INstanzen immer weniger loremäßig eingebettet und wenn dann ist es einfach nur albern wie das turnier etc. Also flamed nicht LEute, die zwar den ach so schweren PdK Erfolg haben, aber trotzdem zuRECHT schimpfen über die schludrige Arbeit von Blizz...


----------



## sinnrg (25. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Logik? Muss jetzt jeder, der sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt, von dir anhören er würde etwas machen, was im Spiel nicht vorgesehen ist? Wie verblödet sind denn mittlerweile die Spieler in MMOs geworden?



In GW gibt es diese Tipps z.B. Und ich finde es toll! Das spart einfach Zeit! Hat das was mit Verblödung zu tun? Ich denke nicht! Blizz hatte für 3.1 auch so ein Ingame "Carbonite" angedacht, war auf PTR aktiv, wieso das nciht kam - keine Ahnung. Find ich kacke. Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder "Questtext lesen", "Hinweise nachgehen", klar - geht auch. Dann hätte ich aber 10 Mal so lange bis auf 80 gebraucht. Suchen, suchen, suchen. Wieder viel Zeit weg. 

Das lustige ist, dass die ganzen Pro's die in den jeweiligen MMORPG's von anfang an dabei sind, nicht zufrieden sind. Z.B.

In WoW : WoTlK zu leicht, Epix for nothing.
In GW : Spielen mit Hero - Begleitern, schafft man doch alles solo und bla bla.
In EQ2 : Schon wieder ne Erleichterung für Raids, jeder darf sofort in Raid xy in jeden Flügel -.-
In Aion : Quest-EP soll erhöht werden? Is dann ja wieder so in WoW -.- 

Jo, so sieht's aus. Überall wird es für den Wenigspieler optimert = mehr Spieler, Umsatz und Gewinn.

Ich als Noob spiele eh das was mir gerade Fun macht. Aber die Pro's klammern sich da an irgendetwas fest, was ich nicht verstehen kann...



> In Spielen wie EQ, das es vor WoW gab haben sich die Spieler in Foren dauerhaft über ihre Klassen, Skillmöglichkeiten usw ausgetauscht und der Content war trotzdem fordernd, weil es dort darauf ankam, seinen Char zu beherschen. Das, was du hier forderst, ist eine Simplifizierung der Spielmechanik, damit Spieler, die zu den Raids kommen wie ein Frisör, mit tumben spell spammen trotzdem irgendetwas erreichen.



Bla bla. Aber Blizz z.B vereinfacht ja schon vieles, weil es mehr Spieler anlockt = mehr Gewinn.



> Sorry, aber den Leuten, die sich informieren und austauschen mit anderen Spielern, vorzuwerfen sie würden das SPiel kaputt machen, weil es keinen NPC ingame gibt, der einem sagt wie sie ihren Char zu spielen haben ist das albernste was ich je auf einem Board gelesen habe.



Jo, tausche Dich mal als Newbie in WoW mit anderen aus:

- L2P
- Retri mit Int-Sockel? WTF
- Movementkrüppel, ich hab Dir schon 2 Mal gesagt, Du musst da weg
- Du musst so und so skillen Du Gimp, was soll denn der Punkt da und da, is nur für PVP

Da meinste nicht auch, dass ein NPC mit einer Guide-Funktion einem Anfänger das Spiel erleichtern würde?


----------



## Braamséry (25. Oktober 2009)

Viele hatten Raids wie BT/MH net clear, weil die Bosse erst zum Ende schwerer wurden. Aber wenn du mal fragst werden viele sagen können, dass sie MH 3/4 oder 4/5 und BT 6/9 hatten. Dann kam Mutter Shahraz mit dem Resi EQ. Wer das net hatte konnt es vergessen und in MH kamen dann entweder Azgalor oder Archimonde. Die waren dann auch schwerer.

Aba bevor sie die Pre's abgeschafft haben, kamen viele nichtmal da hin, weil man Lady Vashj und Kel'thas Sunstrider machen musste, was eine Klasse für sich war. Von daher kann man sagen, viele kamen net dahin, weil sie die Pres net geschafft haben und dann aufgrund des Zeitmangels einiges net geschafft haben, wie Resieq zu farmen.

So war es z.B. bei mir, wir hatten SSC clear und hingen an Kel'thas. Als dann die Pre abgeschafft wurde, sind wa natürlich sofort nach mh und bt rein. Da sind wir dann aber an archimonde und Shahraz gescheitert, weil das eq net stimmte. Aber bis dahin war alles locker schaffbar. Und wer sagt, dass er in Zul'Aman net über den ersten Boss mit der Gilde kam, der kann von sich behaupten, dass er in einer Fun-Gilde gespielt hat, die sich keines Fall Raidgilde nennen sollte (meine meinung)


----------



## Braamséry (25. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> In Aion : Quest-EP soll erhöht werden? Is dann ja wieder so in WoW -.-



Ich weiß net ob du Aion spielst, so wie ich. Aber ich kann nur sagen, dass die EP bei etlichen QS, net bei allen, angehoben werden müssen. Weil man sich das ungefähr so vorstellen kann:

Ich brauche zum LvL UP über 6Mio EP. Und bekomme bei vielen QS netmal 75k EP. Dazu kommt die Flugzeit bzw Laufzeit zur Abgabe. Sprich, lohnt es sich kein Stück die zu machen, weil man in der Zeit in der man die Q abgibt auch Mobs killen kann, wodurch man die gleichen ep bekommt. Daher heißt es in Aion auch ab lvl 23 ca : grinden > questen.

Und glaub mir, das geht einem nach ein paar tagen tierisch auf die nerven immer die gleich mobs umzuhaun, nur weil die qs keine ep geben.


----------



## Synti (25. Oktober 2009)

das equip zum schwierigkeitsgrad einer instanz skaliert doch gar nicht mehr...
es kann ja nicht darum gehen, ob ich im raid etwas mehr dps mache als ein klassen-kollege, weil ich vielleicht ein set-teil mehr habe,
sondern im verhältnis in einer 1zu1 situation gegeneinander.

wenn du zu classic-zeiten dein t2 set vollständig hattest, hatte sich das auch massiv im duell oder im bg ausgewirkt.
heute wirkt sich das mit genau null aus. von daher ist es einfacher, weil du keine top-instanzen mehr raiden mußt.

gcd, dr und rundenbasiertes kampfsystem macht es einfach, überhaupt nicht mehr an raids teilnehmen zu müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass er in Zul'Aman net über den ersten Boss mit der Gilde kam, der kann von sich behaupten, dass er in einer Fun-Gilde gespielt hat, die sich keines Fall Raidgilde nennen sollte (meine meinung)


Stimme ich dir zu. Ich war in so einer Fun-Gilde, die sich daran die Zähne ausgebissen hat.

Damals hatten Fun-Gilden noch Sinn, weil sie mal eine Erholung vom Raidstress waren.


----------



## sinnrg (25. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass er in Zul'Aman net über den ersten Boss mit der Gilde kam, der kann von sich behaupten, dass er in einer Fun-Gilde gespielt hat, die sich keines Fall Raidgilde nennen sollte (meine meinung)



Jo, war in einer Fun-Gilde. Und wieso?

In Raidgilde mußte ich an 2-3 Tagen die Woche da sein, sonst kick.
Da durfte man keine Witze reißen und sich zwischen den Bossen ausruhen. Los Gas!
Pinkelpause mußt Du beim Raidleiter anmelden!
Nur Raidleiter spricht!

Mach dies, mach das! Sonst raus!

Hallo? Ist das ein Game oder was! Wo bleibt da der Spass? Wie kann ich da vom Vorteil MMO Gebrauch machen und mich mit vielen verschiedenen Leuten unterhalten.

Wahrscheinlich nur  2x Mal die Woche in WoW einloggen, rein in Raid, 1-2 Worte sagen : gz. Das soll ein Miteinander sein? Naja ...

Was sagste jetzt? Selber schuld, hättest Du das gemacht, hättest Du alles clear gehabt? Jo, das kann sein. Aber Spass hätte es nicht gemacht.


----------



## hey dude (25. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> [*]Das Equip. Es ist wohl jedem vertraut, der wenigstens mit Burning Crusade einen 70er mit guter Ausrüstung hatte, dass man zum Beispiel als Jäger am Anfang nur mit Mühe und Not seine 10.000 Lebenspunkte zusammen bekam. Mit anderen Klassen war es auch so, nur dass es nicht unbedingt 10.000 waren. Auch die DpS die damals noch gar nicht so wichtig war, lag in den 1.000 bis 1.500 als mittelmäßig guter 70er. Wenn man jetzt allerdings das ganze mit Wrath of the Lich King vergleicht, haben sich diese Ziele mehr als verdoppelt. Und das gilt für alle Klassen. Die DpS hängt bei 3.000 bis 4.500 und die Lebenspunkte torkeln beim Jäger bei den 20.000ern rum. Nur, dass die Instanzen wie Naxxrams oder Onyxia nicht in diesem Schema erschwert wurden. Die Bosse und anderen Gegner wurden prozentual in Schaden und Lebenspunkten erhöht, allerdings nicht prozentual in Beziehung mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung eines Spieler von Stufe 60-80. Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind *zu* gut.


Bin ganz deiner Meinung bei Punkt 1. Aber genau das ist das Hauptproblem am heutigen endcontent. Jeder Gammelhans, der seit 2 Wochen auf 80 ist, kann bei Ony25 mitmachen. An deiner Argumentation kann ich keinen Widerspruch zum Alles-ist-viel-zu-einfach-Schema erkennen. Du sagst ja genau warum es so einfach ist.

Daraus (und den anderen beiden Punkten) folgt:


Soldus schrieb:


> WoW *wäre* immer noch eine Herausforderung.




mfg Dude


----------



## Kotnik (25. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Jo, war in einer Fun-Gilde. Und wieso?
> 
> In Raidgilde mußte ich an 2-3 Tagen die Woche da sein, sonst kick.
> Da durfte man keine Witze reißen und sich zwischen den Bossen ausruhen. Los Gas!
> ...




Entschuldige, aber das is ja mal völlig übertrieben dargestellt^^

Ja, es gab und gibt Raid-Gilden, die keinen Spaß zulassen und ganz hart nur hinter Raid-Erfolgen her sind. Aber das ist auch unter Raid-Gilden die Ausnahme. Also pauschalisiere doch bitte nicht! Ich war selber in ner Raid-Gilde und da ging auch mal Spaß und bissl Rumgeblödel im TS. 
Niemand musste für den Illidan-Kill sein Lachen verkaufen.*g*


----------



## Synti (25. Oktober 2009)

ich habe hier mal ein forums-beitrag aus dem* jahre 2006

_________________________________________________________

zitat:
*"Das ist die einzige Sache die mich an WoW ziemlich stört, *dass man solo nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange erreichen kann* (ausser PvP Rank 14, hier ist jedoch der Zeitaufwand jenseits von gut und böse)."

/singned 
so richtisch schwere *solo quests* wo man auch mal selber die richtige strategie ausdenken muss! 
Sowas wäre das beste für mich da ich nicht den ganzen tag vorm pc sitze und mc farme.... 

_________________________________________________________________

und genau das hat blizzard mit kalkül umgesetzt... jeder kann alles erreichen, jeder darf mitspielen und alles ist easy going...
mehr causal = mehr gamer = mehr umsatz = mehr gewinn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (25. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> In GW gibt es diese Tipps z.B. Und ich finde es toll! Das spart einfach Zeit! Hat das was mit Verblödung zu tun? Ich denke nicht!



Der TE hat dem Spieler vorgeworfen er mache das Spiel kaputt weil er sich mit seiner Klasse und der Spielmechanik beschäftigt, dies aber nicht als feature ingame implemenitert ist. Ja, so eine Aussage hat allerdings etwas mit Verblöden zu tun.




sinnrg schrieb:


> Bla bla. Aber Blizz z.B vereinfacht ja schon vieles, weil es mehr Spieler anlockt = mehr Gewinn.



Was interessiert mich denn ob bei einer Vereinfachung das Unternehmen noch mehr Gewinn macht? Muss ich mich dann mitfreuen obwohl ich am Gewinn nicht beteiligt werde aber ebenfalls diese Vereinfachung mitmachen muss obwohl ich es vorher viel besser gefunden habe?




sinnrg schrieb:


> Jo, tausche Dich mal als Newbie in WoW mit anderen aus:
> 
> - L2P
> - Retri mit Int-Sockel? WTF
> ...




Ich habe von Austausch in Foren gesprochen. In Zeiten von EQ waren die Boards in der Hauptsache eine Austauschmöglichkeit für Spieler, die Interesse am Spiel selber hatten und weniger an dem ganzen anderen Kram, der heutzutage immer in Foren gewälzt wird.


----------



## sinnrg (25. Oktober 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das is ja mal völlig übertrieben dargestellt^^
> 
> Ja, es gab und gibt Raid-Gilden, die keinen Spaß zulassen und ganz hart nur hinter Raid-Erfolgen her sind. Aber das ist auch unter Raid-Gilden die Ausnahme. Also pauschalisiere doch bitte nicht! Ich war selber in ner Raid-Gilde und da ging auch mal Spaß und bissl Rumgeblödel im TS.
> Niemand musste für den Illidan-Kill sein Lachen verkaufen.*g*



Vielleicht liegt's an meinem Pech oder an meinem Realm. Ich kenne das nicht anders. So sind meine Erfahrungen. Viele Fun- und viele reine Raidgilden ausprobiert in 2 Jahren WoW.

Fun gibt's wenn's gut läuft im Raid, aber wehe es läuft mal schlecht ...

Um das zu untermauern brauche ich nur ein Wort, was meiner Meinung nach in einem Spiel absolut nix verloren hat : 

"Bewerbung"


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

In Wotlk ist occolus am schwesten von allen!!!! XDD
Da sollten legendäre sachen droppen xP...


----------



## mortishelos (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh das so.
Entweder man spielt den derzeitigen Content einfach durch wie 95% der Wow Spieler.
Oder man wagt sich an die Erfolge und Gegner rann die sehr schwer zu erringen sind um zu beweisen das man zu den 5% gehört die die Elite von Wow sind und die seltenste Ausrüstung besitzen.
Denn Blizzard hat es genau richtig gemacht man kann als einfacher Spieler die ganze Wow-Geschichte miterleben und es gibt durch Erfolge und Extra-Boss sowie Schwierigkeitsgrade eine Möglichkeit für Elite-Spieler sich von der Masse abzuheben und zu beweisen das sie besser sind in Wow als manch anderer.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ja, es gab und gibt Raid-Gilden, die keinen Spaß zulassen und ganz hart nur hinter Raid-Erfolgen her sind. Aber das ist auch unter Raid-Gilden die Ausnahme.



Deckt sich nicht mit meiner Erfahrung. Eher war es so, dass es umso ernster zuging, je erfolgreicher die Gilden waren.



> Ich war selber in ner Raid-Gilde und da ging auch mal Spaß und bissl Rumgeblödel im TS.
> Niemand musste für den Illidan-Kill sein Lachen verkaufen.*g*



Für nen Illidan-Kill bestimmt net, solange da nicht gewipet wurde.


----------



## Kotnik (25. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt's an meinem Pech oder an meinem Realm. Ich kenne das nicht anders. So sind meine Erfahrungen. Viele Fun- und viele reine Raidgilden ausprobiert in 2 Jahren WoW.
> 
> Fun gibt's wenn's gut läuft im Raid, aber wehe es läuft mal schlecht ...
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhh doch, das ist BITTER nötig^^

Ich war vor der angesprochenen Raid-Gilde auch in einer Gilde, die sich für eine Raid-Gilde gehalten hat und da wurde jeder hinz und kunz eingeladen in die Gilde und in Raids mitgeschleppt. Es wäre wirklich nötig gewesen, da auszusortieren und zu prüfen. Sorry, so läuft das halt. Sobald 25 Luete was zusammen machen wollen, muss ein bisschen organisiert werden. Hinter den Bewerbungen stehe ich absolut. Darüber beschwert sich doch nur, wer abgelehnt wurde...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @TE: Sorry, aber DKP sind äußerst sinnvoll. Waren sie auch schon immer. Und wenn in Gilden mal probiert wurde, ohne DKP zu arbeiten, habe ich nur Ungrechtigkeit erlebt und eben etwas, was offensichtlich ganz in deinem Sinne ist, meiner Meinung nach aber absolut dämlich ist: 
Da wurden dank fehlender DKP T-Teile an Randoms verschmissen, die sie eingesteckt haben und nimmer mehr gesehen wurde. Nutzen für die Gilde: NULL, NADA, ZIP! Ohne die Gilde wären diese Randoms nie in diese Raids gekommen, aber sie wollten zudem auch immer mit dicken Epics ausgerüstet werden. Wer aber jede Woche da war, sich engagierte, auf andere einging, sprich in der Gidle organisiert war, kuckte in die Röhre. Wo ist das bitte motivierend? Und in letzter Konsequenz hat das zu WotLK und den Gimp-Random-Raids geführt, die überhnad nehmen.


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Ich seh das so.
> Entweder man spielt den derzeitigen Content einfach durch wie 95% der Wow Spieler.
> Oder blablabla....



Schon mal gepostet....


----------



## mortishelos (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich weis aber das war in den anderen Thema in dem es um genau das gleiche ging blos diesmal hab ich noch ne kleinigkeit hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## sinnrg (25. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Der TE hat dem Spieler vorgeworfen er mache das Spiel kaputt weil er sich mit seiner Klasse und der Spielmechanik beschäftigt, dies aber nicht als feature ingame implemenitert ist. Ja, so eine Aussage hat allerdings etwas mit Verblöden zu tun.



Ok, aber was z.B. sind Casualspiele? Spiele die man zocken kann, in denen man sich nicht lange mit Anleitungen etc. beschäftigen muss. Der Trend geht wohl genau in diese Richtung.

Weniger Zeiteinsatz /= Verblödung!



> Was interessiert mich denn ob bei einer Vereinfachung das Unternehmen noch mehr Gewinn macht? Muss ich mich dann mitfreuen obwohl ich am Gewinn nicht beteiligt werde aber ebenfalls diese Vereinfachung mitmachen muss obwohl ich es vorher viel besser gefunden habe?



Also bei allen Spielen die ich mal gezockt habe, habe ich einfach aufgehört, wenn mir etwas nicht gefiel.
Addons die es gab dann halt mal nicht gekauft, obwohl das Hauptspiel geil wer. Die Addons dann nur ein billiger Abklatsch.



> Ich habe von Austausch in Foren gesprochen. In Zeiten von EQ waren die Boards in der Hauptsache eine Austauschmöglichkeit für Spieler, die Interesse am Spiel selber hatten und weniger an dem ganzen anderen Kram, der heutzutage immer in Foren gewälzt wird.



Also ich bin auch eher der Typ, der einfach drauf los zocken möchte und nur dann irgendwas nachlese, wenn ich nicht weiter komme. Weil es halt ein Spiel ist! (In BC auch diesen Wahnsinn mit Elite Jerks Guides lesen usw mitgemacht -.-)

Im Studium / Beruf usw. ist das ja Pflicht, da setze ich auch meine ganze Energie rein, aber im Spiel muss das nicht unbedingt sein, da will man nur abschalten... Schwer zu verstehen für einen MMO Pro, wa? ;-)

Und damit stehe ich nicht alleine da!

P.S.: Naja, wieder vom Thema abschweif und so...

Bye


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Für nen Illidan-Kill bestimmt net, solange da nicht gewipet wurde.


uns is das Lachen derbe vergangen, bei unserem Firstkill is der sack einfach despawnd >_>


----------



## Meatwookie (25. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 9. Da ich nen Dudu auf 80 und Warri auf 73 habe und beide Tanks sind, bzw der Dudu bisauf Moonkin alles kann, tanke ich sehr viel. Und meine Grundsätze lauten: Wenn der Heiler stirbt bin ich schuld. Wenn der Tank stirbt ist der Heiler schuld. Und wenn der DD stirbt ist er schuld



Kannst du so nicht sagen,

Wenn der Heiler versucht dich gegenzu heilen, aber zu viel Schaden reinkommt, ist er nach einer Zeit oom und du verreckst. Wer ist Schuld? Eigentlich du, da zu geringe Avoid Werte.


----------



## Kolamar (25. Oktober 2009)

Hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst... Eq zu gut --> Spiel zu leicht auf den Rest gehe ich gar nicht erst ein


----------



## Maldinie (25. Oktober 2009)

Ne WoW ist nicht einfacher geworden.
Es ist nur leichter geworden, den anschluß nicht zu verlieren.
Zu den Bossen es gibt sicher viel schwerere im 80er conten,t als im 60er & 70er.
Nur viele haben WoW spielen gelernt.
Aber sie sind der meinung das sie im 60er bereich schon die besten waren, es werden auch immer wieder neue weldrekorde aufgestellt von leuten die nicht 1900 bei der ölympiade dabei waren.
Wenn mann sich anschaut was Die neuen Hero Raids bzw. Die Hart Mods von ulduar und die erfolge in Instancen & Raids  zu bieten hat .
hat es schon was härteres an sich.
Es gibt einige wenige die schaffen es. Sie sind auch einzigartig equipt "da der Loot" ja bekantlicher weiße besser ist bzw nen Titel & andere nette sachen vergeben werden.

Die jenigen die sich andauernd aufregen kommen nicht mit ihren eigenem ego klar weil sie eh nichts reißen. 
weil sonnst währen sie am ende eines contents schon so weit equipt wie andere erst am ende des Folgenden.

Na ja Blizz solte für solche leute ne Art hartcore server machen wo das leveln eventuel nicht so lange dauert aber ein tot, der tot des Chars ist.

Am besten noch mit Highscore Liste die sich alle anschauen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## corak (25. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Ok, aber was z.B. sind Casualspiele? Spiele die man zocken kann, in denen man sich nicht lange mit Anleitungen etc. beschäftigen muss. Der Trend geht wohl genau in diese Richtung.
> 
> Weniger Zeiteinsatz /= Verblödung!




Keine Ahung wie ich es noch formulieren muss, damit du es verstehst. Eigentlich hatte ich bisher nie Probleme mich klar auszudrücken. Wenn jemand einem anderen Spieler vorwirft er mache das Spiel kaputt, weil er sich über seine Klasse informiert und diese Information ingame nicht durch einen NPC angeboten wird, dann ist das an sich einfach grober Unfug und ganz einfach dumm. Und Verblödung bezieht sich auf diese Aussage, nicht darauf ob man sich informiert oder nicht.




sinnrg schrieb:


> Also bei allen Spielen die ich mal gezockt habe, habe ich einfach aufgehört, wenn mir etwas nicht gefiel.
> Addons die es gab dann halt mal nicht gekauft, obwohl das Hauptspiel geil wer. Die Addons dann nur ein billiger Abklatsch.




Klar kann man das. Mache ich auch. Und wenn mich jemand nach den Gründen fragt weshalb ich aufgehört habe dann nenne ich ihm die. Und dabei interessiert mich nicht, ob das Unternehmen jetzt mehr Geld macht oder nicht.



sinnrg schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch eher der Typ, der einfach drauf los zocken möchte und nur dann irgendwas nachlese, wenn ich nicht weiter komme. Weil es halt ein Spiel ist! (In BC auch diesen Wahnsinn mit Elite Jerks Guides lesen usw mitgemacht -.-)
> 
> Im Studium / Beruf usw. ist das ja Pflicht, da setze ich auch meine ganze Energie rein, aber im Spiel muss das nicht unbedingt sein, da will man nur abschalten... Schwer zu verstehen für einen MMO Pro, wa? ;-)
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich entspannen willst, dann ist doch die Sauna wesentlich besser dazu geeignet. Es soll aber auch Leute geben, die in ihrer Freizeit nach der Arbeit lieber Dinge tun, die sie in irgendeiner Weise fordern als einfach in einem Spiel irgendwas zu machen. Zum Entspannen kann man dann z.B. wie oben geschrieben in die Sauna gehen.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. Oktober 2009)

marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Hab auch nicht alles gelesen und kann auch sagen "Doch ist es"
> 
> Sehr wohl ist WoW leichter geworden. Egal ob es an der besseren Ausrüstung oder an den leichteren Bossen liegt.
> 
> ...



Einspruch, in Classic benötigst du einen Raid, in dem ca. 50% spielen können und es gab selbst für die untalentiertesten Epic 4 Free. Ok, kein T3, aber trotzdem waren alle Items aus MC episch.

Und sorry, mag sein, dass du meinst heutzutage braucht man keine Taktik mehr für die Bosse. Aber dann bitte nicht Classic als Referenz heranziehen, wo ein Großteil der Bosse einfach Tank & Spank waren, die ab und an massive Resistenzen voraussetzten oder bissel weglaufen. Erst ab Naxx und bisweilen vorher in AQ40 wurde es interessant, aber selbst dort sind Leute rumgelaufen, die heute immer noch in der Lage sind regelmäßig eine Wolke bei Onkel Yogg auszulösen.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele gute Spieler mit ihrem T0,5 in Orgrimmar vergammelt sind, weil sie keinen Raid gefunden haben um AQ40 oder Naxx angehen zu können. Heutzutage ist es da einfacher, für den aktuellen Content nachzuziehen in Sachen Ausrüstung.


----------



## Flennic (25. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> In einer DKP-Gilde werden Punkte an Mitglieder verteilt, die bei Schlachtzügen dabei waren und mitgeholfen haben, einen Boss zu erlegen. Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen



Wenn man als Gelegenheitsspieler wenig raiden kann, dann noch in einer Gilde ist, die sehr aktiv ist und garnicht zu seinen eigenen Standarts passt, hat man ganz eindeutig etwas falsch gemacht!

Außerdem: Rennste eben 10x durch Prüfung des Champions (normal) und dann biste schon 60% episch, dann rennste noch einmal zu Onyxia 10er, Archavon 10er und Prüfung des Champions heroisch und schon hast du relativ gutes Equip.

-> Nicht viel Zeit? Verteilst du eben das aufgezählte auf einen Monat.

Schließlich sieht man doch, dass es einfach ist an Equip zu bekommen, also wenn du erzählst es sei schwer, finde ich das ziemlich witzlos.


----------



## Fenol (25. Oktober 2009)

ich finde das casuals auch nichts im endcontent zu suchen haben. ist meine meinung weil ich kann mich noch gut an die bc zeiten erinnern wo ich noch im bt unterwegs war. wir hatten illi das erste ma nach 3monaten down und wir haben jede woche 3mal geraidet. und ich finde das soll auch ein endcontent sein. da ich erst anfang bc zum spielen begonnen habe weiß ich nicht wie es amals im classic bei naxx war aber das war sicher härter als die
ganze naxx,pdk schei##e da. und nein ich habe kein pdok und algalon achievement. nur ich finde so wie es in classic oder zumindst in bc war soll es bleiben! jeder content sollte den vorherigen an schwierigkeit übertreffen und nicht nochleichter werden... aber das wird NIE geschehen da schon in bc zeiten  tausende von casuals blizz geflamed haben alles sei so schwer. meine meinung: blizz oder mehr oder weniger die heulsusen von casuals machen wow hin. 
gogo lasst den flame beginnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (25. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt, anfangs hab ich gedacht der TE wär einer von der verständigen Sorte, die auch mal diskutieren wollen. Doch dann hat er nur noch provoziert und kam mit Sätzen wie:
 "Diese Dinge stehen in WoW nicht zur Verfügung. Kannst du im Spiel irgendeinen NSC anlabern, der dir sagt was die Beste Skillung und Rotation ist? Kannst du auch nur einen GM danach fragen? Nein! All diese Dinge waren und sind immer noch in WoW nicht vorgesehen, also gehören sie auch nicht zu WoW." an. Ehm, hallo? Einen grossteil der Zeit in WoW verbringt man damit, seinen Char zu optimieren. In einem Fussball-simulations-Spiel kannst nu auch nicht einfach einen Button drücken und der Computer stellt die die optimale Aufstellung auf o_O Das ist der Sinn des Spiels, und den hast du imo. nicht verstanden.


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Oktober 2009)

Fenol schrieb:


> ich finde das casuals auch nichts im endcontent zu suchen haben.


Hast du schon Casuals mit den Achivements von Algalon oder PdoK gesehen?
Nein?
Denn genau das ist der heutige Endcontent.


----------



## Sarjin (25. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> DKP ist ein System, das eigentlich dazu benutzt werden sollte um den Loot besser zu verteilen. In einer DKP-Gilde werden Punkte an Mitglieder verteilt, die bei Schlachtzügen dabei waren und mitgeholfen haben, einen Boss zu erlegen. Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch veranlasst, dass man leichter an gute Ausrüstung herankommt, aber das ist was anderes. DkP wird leider oft genutzt, damit in Raids alles nach Plan verläuft. Man bekommt zum Beispiel DKP abgezogen, wenn man zum Beispiel bei Klingenschuppe im Feuer stehenbleibt. Dadurch passen dann natürlich alle besser auf, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das im Sinne des Erfinders der DKP war. Außerdenm gibt es noch viele andere  Möglichkeiten, das Kontrollieren der Mitraider zu ermöglichen. Zum Beispiel Rauswurfdrohungen aus der Gilde oder ganz einfache und banale Schlachtzugszeichen(Totenkopf, Kreis,Diamant, etc.).




Ich sach mal so..

Wer als Casual in eine Raidgilde geht ist entweder dumm oder zu uneigenständig ^^!

Und egal welcher Spielertyp wer in eine Gilde geht wo es für Fehler DKP Abzug gibt ist ebenfalls leicht beschränkt, meiner Meinung nach ^^.


----------



## Lotako (25. Oktober 2009)

wow ist nicht einfach, wir sind einfach imba


----------



## hackle (25. Oktober 2009)

mich würd nur interessiern wieviele der spieler denen der content zu leicht ist. die ganzen hardmodes absolviert haben oder algalon zu gesicht bekommen haben.
geschweige den pdok clear haben.
es wird immer nur von den freelootbossen gesprochen..... 

abgesehen von den nervs und buffs die für fast alle klassen bei jedem patch kommen war ich noch nie so zufrieden mit wow


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (25. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Du hast nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe, oder?
> 
> _Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch veranlasst, dass man leichter an gute Ausrüstung herankommt, aber das ist was anderes._



Das setzt aber voraus, dass ALLE Raidgilden mit DKP arbeiten und das ist falsch. Mein alter Raid z.B: hat DKP immer abgelehnt und es wurde immer über das Würfelsystem entschieden. Du kannst sowas wie DKP nicht einfach verallgemeinern, nur weil z.B. dein Raid sowas macht, tut mir Leid, das klappt nicht.


----------



## omapa (25. Oktober 2009)

Blizz hat doch selber gesagt das die das leichter machen??? wie kommt ohr auf  die idea das sie es dan eifnach nciht gemacht habenxD


----------



## Talagath (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde WoW ist definitiv NICHT zu einfach, (wer mir erzählt das WoW zu einfach wäre, soll mir seine Hardmode Erfolge zeigen ;-)). 
Den einzigen Fehler den Blizzard begangen hat, war sehr guten Loot der breiten Masse zugänglich zu machen. Ich meine, warum raide ich PdK10 im Hardmode, wenn jeder Idiot mit gleichwertigen Items aus dem entsprechenden 25er Raid rumläuft?
Warum lege ich Yogg ohne Wächter im 10er, und in Archavons Kammer droppen bessere Items? 
Mit diesem rießigen Fehltritt seitens Blizzard wurde das Belohnungssystem für aktive Raider stark angeschlagen.

Ausserdem? Warum mussten die Items eigentlich so leicht zugänglich sein? Zu BC- Zeiten musste man für seine Items auch noch arbeiten, und die Spielerzahlen waren nicht dramatisch anders als heute, wo jeder Idiot, der noch niemald Ulduar von Innen gesehen hat, mit PDK25er Items rumspaziert...

Mfg Talagath


----------



## Valdarr (25. Oktober 2009)

Das Spiel ist zu einfach gestrickt mehr nicht.

Hardmodes sind eine faule Ausrede für Ideenlosigkeit und die Erfolge leider Gottes eine funktionierende Beschäftigungsmaschine.

In BC ist mann nach Kara -> Gruul -> Maghy ->SS ->FDS -> Hyjal -> BT -> Sunwell und das zum Teil für mehrere Wochen bis in einer durchschnittlichen Gilde alles mal lag, wobei Sunwell leider nicht für alle erreichbar war (BT schon und wer es net gepackt hat war einfach zu wenig on oder zu bescheiden). Vor BC lass ich hier mal weg.

Heute rennste Naxx 10er und Naxx 25er um anschliessend nochmal die Hardmodes der gleichen Grütze anzugehen. Faulheit siegt ja sogar für Programmierer.....


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Talagath schrieb:


> Ich finde WoW ist definitiv NICHT zu einfach, (wer mir erzählt das WoW zu einfach wäre, soll mir seine Hardmode Erfolge zeigen ;-)).
> Den einzigen Fehler den Blizzard begangen hat, war sehr guten Loot der breiten Masse zugänglich zu machen. Ich meine, warum raide ich PdK10 im Hardmode, wenn jeder Idiot mit gleichwertigen Items aus dem entsprechenden 25er Raid rumläuft?
> Warum lege ich Yogg ohne Wächter im 10er, und in Archavons Kammer droppen bessere Items?
> Mit diesem rießigen Fehltritt seitens Blizzard wurde das Belohnungssystem für aktive Raider stark angeschlagen.
> ...



Gut auf den Punkt gebracht!!^^


----------



## Matress (25. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet



so hart failen nur die wenigsten ... 


btt :

würden die ganzen wow-whiner mal einfach ihre kompletten addons ausschalten und keine guides mehr lesen bzw videos von bossen schauen würden 80% der leute rumwhinen das patchwerk mal endlich generft werden soll.


----------



## Keyone (25. Oktober 2009)

@TE Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu !


----------



## Mofeist (25. Oktober 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> so hart failen nur die wenigsten ...
> 
> 
> btt :
> ...




naxx ist n ganz schlechtes beispiel.. ok hast dir nu patchwerk rausgesucht aber da gabs eben ne alte version und die hätten von den leuten die das heutige naxx gecleart haben wenn es mehr zeit zum addon gewesen wär auch nicht viele gecleart. Weil die ganzen Bosstaktiken jetzt in Wotlk nur noch n schatten der selbst sind von classic da wurden etliche sachen rausgelassen und der Schadensoutput oder hp pool steht heute im Vergleich auch in keinem Verhältniss


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> würden die ganzen wow-whiner mal einfach ihre kompletten addons ausschalten und keine guides mehr lesen bzw videos von bossen schauen würden 80% der leute rumwhinen das patchwerk mal endlich generft werden soll.


Um dich mal selbst zu zitieren:


> so hart failen nur die wenigsten ...


Hachja, ich mag diese "Keine Ahnung worums geht, aber das ist meine Meinung"-Posts.....


----------



## Mayori (25. Oktober 2009)

huhu ^^

ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich möchte gerne mal wissen @TE wie lange du schon dabei bist?
Ich kann dir da nicht ganz zustimmen. Also meiner Auffassung nach ist es wesentlich einfachher geworden.

Zu Punkt 1: 
Zitat : Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind zu gut. Wer kann denn was dafür?? Wir?? sicher nicht. Man schließe
daraus, Blizzard hat das Spiel geschehen vereinfacht. Was sie ja auch angekündigt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu kommt noch, dass großartig nicht´s mehr gefordert wird für einen Raid. Wenn ich da an die Classic Zeiten denke, wurden bestimmte Klassen benötigt,
manchmal sogar bestimmte Völker, bestimmtes eq mit resi. Heute kommt es nicht mehr darauf an, man suche sich Tank, Heiler und DD´s (egal welcher Klasse) und los geht´s. Allein die Anforderungen die gebraucht wurden um erstmal in die Raids zu kommen, die langen Quest Reihen oder das ewige Ruf Farmen. Man denke da an die alte Ony oder Naxx zu classic Zeiten. 

Schau her, für Naxx wurden benötigt: 
Bei Ruf Geehrt - 2 Nexus Kristalle 5 Arkan Kristalle 1 Rechtschaffene Kugel 60 Gold, 
ab Respektvoll - 1Nexus Kristall 2 Arkan Kristalle 30 Gold
ab Ehrfürchtig - kostenlos
Und das für 40 Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht um sonst hat kaum einer old Naxx von innen gesehen, geschweige denn clear. Denk doch nur mal an AQ und den lieben alten Buru, reiner Taktik Boss.
(und das ist nicht der einzigste) Hab dort schon 70er wipen sehen weil sie der meinung waren dmg sei alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu Punkt 2:
Wie schon der ein oder andere geschrieben hat, des war auch zur classic schon so und es hat das Spiel geschehen nicht wirklich vereinfacht. Ich hab mir seit WOTLK keine einzige Taktik durchgelesen, ich denke es ist nicht mehr unbedinngt erforderlich. Man betrachte wieder die gute alte classic Zeit und vergleiche sie mit heute. Die Elite-Gilden hatten nicht innerhalb von nen paar Tagen alles clear. Ich errinnere mich noch an die neu Erscheinung von WOTLK und an unsere Elite-Gilden, lass es 4 Tage gewesen sein und sie waren durch.   

Zu Punkt 3:
Leite mal einen Raid mit 40 man und versuch es allen recht zu machen. Einige haben ja schon bei 25 Spielern Probleme und es gibt nur Zoff der das Raiden wiederum unmöglich machen kann. Ich bin kein Liebhaber von DKP aber in nem festen Stamm, wo zu 95% eh immer die selben mitgehen hat es weniger Nachteile. Und die ersatz Spieler wissen worauf sie sich einlassen. 

Wobei ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wieso uns DKP vorgaukelt WoW sei einfacher geworden, auch das DKP-System in der classic Zeit entstanden.



Zitat: trotzdem möchte ich nur, dass wenn Gilden klagen alles sei zu einfach,dass sie mal ohne Vorbereitung und nur mit dem primären Schlachtzugswissen und ohne DpS, oder Equip-Anforderung in die Eiskronenzitadelle gehen sollten. Denn dann, wissen sie: WoW ist immer noch eine Herausforderung.

Jaaa kommt wir gehen alle Nackisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (25. Oktober 2009)

hab mir jetzt nur die erste seite angeschaut und doch wow is einfacher geworden ^^

viiiiiiel einfacher... 3 punkte warum wow leichter geworden is:
1. Die spieler bekommen high content equip in den a...geschoben was das überleben erleichtert
2. Die Bosse sind weniger strategisch (ok pdk10/25hc ausgeschlossen) aber obsi,ema,kora,archa,pdk10,pdk25 usw sind doch echt einfacher als früher mc,bwl,ony(die is jetzt auch leichter) usw... auch sunwell, BT, ssc, eye sind noch schwerer als die neuen raids -.- hoffe mal das die eiskronenzitadelle anspruchsvoller wird
3. die meisten klassen werden nich generft sondern irgendwo gepusht


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich find es einfach lächerlich und realitätsfremd, zu behaupten, man "rennt" mal ebenso durch Naxx. So was funktioniert nur mit nem Twink und einer guten Gilde im Rücken.
Aber das Problem von einem WoW-Forum ist wohl, dass hier überwiegend "Pros" unterwegs sind und sicherlich keinen repräsentativen Durchschnitt der WoW-Spielerschaft abgebildet wird.

Also aus meiner ehemaligen Causualgilde kann ich sagen, wir haben weder Naxx 10er durch (hatten aber auch nur 3 Versuche gespielt, danach hab ich WoW-Pause eingelegt, also keine Ahnung wie der Stand bei denen ist) noch haben wir Flickwerk jemals im 25er gelegt.
In Obsi haben wir es nie geschafft, mit Adds den Boss zu legen. In Ulduar haben wir noch nicht einmal den ersten legen können, was ich eigentlich eh schon dämlich fand, dass wir es überhaupt probierten ohne Naxx-Clear.
Und nein, in der Gilde waren nicht überwiegend Noobs, der Kern hatte schon seit Ur-WoW gezockt und auch erfolgreich geraidet, nur haben die halt einen Gang runtergeschalten.


----------



## Sapphiron22 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja es ist einfacher gerworden das ist Fakt *Punkt*

ABER: Wärend Classic Wow noch einigermaßen ausgewogen war, richtete sich BC mehr an Raider und Gladiatoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
          Und jetzt ,bei WotLk richtet sich Blizzard halt mehr nach den Casuals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Fazit:  Wem Wow zu leicht geworden ist, soll abhauen und Aion(was für ein geiles Spiel , Wow kann einpacken) spielen, 
          oder er versucht mit der Allianz 3 mal in folge ,die Kriegshymnenschlucht zu gewinnen (3:0)


----------



## Catsmoves (25. Oktober 2009)

Japp so ist es. WOW ist eben so gut wie es geht viel verbreitet und es gibt auch viele Hefte und Bücher etc. wie die einzelne Bosse gehen. Und wenn jeder sich vorher schlau macht und weiss auf was man achten muss, ist es ja kein Wunder das man alles als "einfach" bezeichnet. Wenn solche Guides wie schon häufig gesagt wurde nicht gäbe, hätten die meisten net mal Obsi clear oder HC inis. Und wenn was "zu schwer" ist heult man und dann nerft Blizz. *Da seid ihr doch alle selbst schuld wenn ihr alle WOW als einfach beschreibt.* Ich selbst lese nirgends wie die Bosse gehen. Ich lerne es halt einfach ^^ Ok die Leute von der Gilde sagen mir dann, aus dem Feuer raus, springen, weglaufen usw. Je nach Bosse halt. Und noch was. Wenn man in eine Gruppe rein geht wo dann wirklich nur gewipe gibt, wer flennt dann nur rum? Die leute die meinen es wäre einfach. Ihr wollt doch gar nicht anders, ihr wollt doch das es einfach ist. Ihr wollt keine Wipes, also....


----------



## 64K (25. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> [*]Das verhalten der Schlachtzüge. In einem Schlachtzug, gibt es mittlerweile etliche Mittel, um aus den Spielern alles rauszuholen. Das bekannteste und verabscheungswürdigste Mittel ist _*DKP*_. DKP ist ein System, das eigentlich dazu benutzt werden sollte um den Loot besser zu verteilen. In einer DKP-Gilde werden Punkte an Mitglieder verteilt, die bei Schlachtzügen dabei waren und mitgeholfen haben, einen Boss zu erlegen. Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch veranlasst, dass man leichter an gute Ausrüstung herankommt, aber das ist was and



Hmm.. Ich muss dir da widersprechen. Ich hab auch mal so gedacht aber als ich das, das erste mal selbst erlebt hab wurde ich eines besseren belehrt und daher muss ich dich fragen, warst du wirklich mal in einer Gilde die Raidet und DKP anwendet?

Es stimmt zwar, ans Neulich bekommt man die ersten Wochen keinen Loot; aber das ist normal.
Selbst wenn man genügend DKP hätte gibts meistens (so wie ich das gesehen hab) eh eine "Lootsperre".
Ist ja auch klar, niemand will Member die 3 Wochen kommen und dann wieder gehen und nen neuen Twink anfangen.

Aber meistens ist es den Raidgilden doch klar wer noch Equip braucht und diese Leute werden dann auch mitgenommen, selbst wenn sie nicht auf den Plätzten 1-3 im Penis-- ähm DMG Meter stehen. 
Natürlich werden die nicht bei irgendwelchen Bosstrys mitgenommen, den die Gilde bisher nicht erlegen konnte. 
*Wundert dich das *? Ist doch selbstverständlich, dass man mit fehlendem Equip nicht ganz vorne stehen kann.

Gewiss es gibt Probleme andere Member einzuhohlen die schon ewig dabei sind und alles haben und ihre Punkte für die nächste Ini aufsparen. Stimmt. Aber anderseits währ es auch nicht fair wenn es anders währ.




Also so wie du das beschrieben hast, sieht es für mich aus als wenn du 
a.) entweder kaum raidest  (nur 1 mal die Woche und andere 6 mal) 
b.) du gern viel twinks

Beides ist natürlich nicht das, was eine Raidgilde erwartet, daher hat man auch keine DKPs.
Selbstverständlich muss jeder für sich erst mal entscheiden was ihm wichtig ist. Wieviel Zeit will er mit diesem Spiel "vergeuden" und möchte er sich auf einen Char konzentrieren oder viel Twinken.

Möchte man wenig Zeit investieren und viel Twinken darf man sich meiner Meinung nach aber nicht darüber beschweren,
wenn andere genau entgegen gesetzte Ziele haben. 



zu den anderen Punkten:


Soldus schrieb:


> [*]Das Equip. Es ist wohl jedem vertraut, der wenigstens mit Burning Crusade einen 70er mit guter Ausrüstung hatte, dass man zum Beispiel als Jäger am Anfang nur mit Mühe und Not seine 10.000 Lebenspunkte zusammen bekam. Mit anderen Klassen war es auch so, nur dass es nicht unbedingt 10.000 waren. Auch die DpS die damals noch gar nicht so wichtig war, lag in den 1.000 bis 1.500 als mittelmäßig guter 70er. Wenn man jetzt allerdings das ganze mit Wrath of the Lich King vergleicht, haben sich diese Ziele mehr als verdoppelt. Und das gilt für alle Klassen. Die DpS hängt bei 3.000 bis 4.500 und die Lebenspunkte torkeln beim Jäger bei den 20.000ern rum. Nur, dass die Instanzen wie Naxxrams oder Onyxia nicht in diesem Schema erschwert wurden. Die Bosse und anderen Gegner wurden prozentual in Schaden und Lebenspunkten erhöht, allerdings nicht prozentual in Beziehung mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung eines Spieler von Stufe 60-80. Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind *zu* gut.




Stimmt, damit hats du irgendwie recht. Ich muss gestehen früher nur Kara und ZA gesehen zu haben, und da war der Equipsprung zwischen Kara und ZA nicht so gewaltig, wie er mir jetzt "gefühlt" erscheint.




Soldus schrieb:


> [*]Die Vorbereitung. Heutzutage bekommt jedes Mitglied einer Gilde den Auftrag, sich Videos und Guides zu den Bossen der Schlachtzugsinstanzen anzuschauen um sich dann genügend darauf vorzubereiten, Wipes zu verhindern.




Es ist wohl kaum Blizzards Schuld wenn sich die Leute nun besser vorbereiten ?
Das mit den Testservern stimmt so auch nicht. Früher waren auch schon die Top Gilden auf den Test Servern
und wussten wie die Bosse zu legen sind, heute kann es jede Gilde schaffen. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass dies heute viel gerechter ist als früher.

Als Kunde mach ichs mir hier einfach. Man kann von Blizz doch erwarten dass sie trotz
der widrigen Umstände interessante Bosse design. Gut PDK erscheint relativ eintögig, ebenso T9.
Aber T10 und die Eiskronenzitadelle erscheint (rein optisch) wieder interessanter zu werden.
Ulduar war auch mal was neues / anderes.





Soldus schrieb:


> Diese drei Dinge zusammen bewirken, dass wir eine Illusion erhalten, Blizzard hätte alles einfacher gemacht, obwohl wir zu einem großen Teil selbst Schuld sind. *Natürlich können diese Gründe auch gegen mich und Blizzard verwendet werden und trotzdem möchte ich nur, dass wenn Gilden klagen alles sei zu einfach,dass sie mal ohne Vorbereitung und nur mit dem primären Schlachtzugswissen und ohne DpS, oder Equip-Anforderung in die Eiskronenzitadelle gehen sollten.* Denn dann, wissen sie: WoW ist immer noch eine Herausforderung.



Wir als Kunden wollen Raiden, wollen Raiderfolg. Wir sind also Schuld wenn es zu leicht ist weil wir Bossvideos gucken ?
Nein, sorry aber diese Logik verstehe ich nicht.

Okay die Bundesliga soll weniger tranieren damit es wieder spannender wird ? Nee das ist kokelores.
Wie du in deiner eigenene Argumentation beschrieben hats skaliert das Equip zu sehr und die Bosse sind im vergleich dazu nicht entsprechend stärker geworden.

Dass wir Kunden uns nun vorbereiten, Bossvideos gucken und diverse andere Vorbereitungen treffen ist nicht unsere Schuld. 
Ebenso, wie ich von einem Handyhersteller erwarten kann, dass sein Handy nicht gerade explodiert, wenn ich mal was anderes mache als eine Telefonnummer zu wählen (man hat sich vorbereitet, eingelesen und noch andere Dinge entdeckt als das wählen einer Telefonnummer) kann ich von BLizz erwarten dass sie die Bosse entsprechend den geänderten Kundenwünschen anpassen.

Wenn viele Spieler "meckern" es sei zu leicht geworden, dann mag dies stimmen.
Es ist zu leicht geworden. 

Dies liegt aber in meinen Augen auch daran, dass es seitens Blizz so sein soll. Sie wollen viele neue Kunden;
für jemanden der nie BC oder Classic raidete mag dies in der Tat noch herausfordernd erscheinen; ebenso wie
für Kunden die nur 1 mal die Woche Zeit haben oder "nebenbei" noch irgendetwas anderes machen müssen / wollen.


NACHTRAG:
Die Hard Modes wurden (vor PDK) nicht als Content wahrgenommen. Ob zu recht oder zu unrecht, darüber möchte 
ich hier nicht streiten. Aber aufgrund dieses fehlenden Contents war WoW einfach zu leicht. PDOK 25er mag wirklich
noch eine herausforderung sein.


----------



## Nexilein (25. Oktober 2009)

Fenol schrieb:


> ich finde das casuals auch nichts im endcontent zu suchen haben. ist meine meinung weil ich kann mich noch gut an die bc zeiten erinnern wo ich noch im bt unterwegs war. wir hatten illi das erste ma nach 3monaten down und wir haben jede woche 3mal geraidet. und ich finde das soll auch ein endcontent sein. da ich erst anfang bc zum spielen begonnen habe weiß ich nicht wie es amals im classic bei naxx war aber das war sicher härter als die
> ganze naxx,pdk schei##e da. und nein ich habe kein pdok und algalon achievement. nur ich finde so wie es in classic oder zumindst in bc war soll es bleiben!



Made my day. Du warst in einem Raid der anscheinend trotz Wollen nicht konnte, und beschwerst dich das es heute nicht mehr so ist.
Das WotLK bis auf die Hardmodes recht leicht ist stimmt ja, aber wenn jemand behauptet das es früher anders war, dann leidet derjenige entweder an Gedächtnisschwund oder belügt sich einfach gerne selber.
Classic Tank & Spank Raids wie MC und BWL wurden damals auch schon von durchschnitts Raids in wenigen Wochen gecleart. Das es nicht in der ersten ID passiert ist hatte aber nix mit der Schwierigkeit der Bosse zu tun. Man mußte um zu Raiden eben auch eine Menge an Tränken und Resizeug farmen, und wenn man das zusammen hatte waren die meisten Bosse nurnoch Trashmobs. Es gab damals halt wenige Gilden die auf Setup, Equip und Verzauberungen Wert gelegt haben.


Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass einige versuchen alles aus dem eigenen Char rauszuholen und für jeden Sockelstein auf 3 Stellen nach dem Komma berechnen wieviel DPS er bringt. Und jetzt stellen genau diese Leute fest, dass dieses bestreben in einem Casual Game wie WoW dem Versuch gleich kommt den Kindergarten als Klassenbester abzuschließen. Das ist aber absolut nicht das Problem von Blizzard, denn mit dieser Einstellung haben Raids noch nie in den letzten 5 Jahren eine wirkliche Herausforderung in WoW gefunden. 
Das die Diskussion heute immer wieder hochkocht liegt daran, dass man sich heute in der Tat schneller nachequippen kann, und man so viel deutlicher sieht wie wenig Skill und Aufwand hinter dem clearen einer Ini steckt. Der Casual kann sich eben auf T7,5 oder T8 Stand equippen und schnell mal zeigen, dass er im Skill dem durchschnittlichen Stammgruppenraider in nichts nachsteht. Aber natürlich fragt sich das gekränkte Ego nicht, ob es sich evtl. dem Kampf gegen Windmühlen verschrieben hat. Vielmehr flammen der ehemalige +Int Schurke und die frühere +Stärke Magierin das früher alles viel besser war, obwohl sie damals nie auf die Idee gekommen wären sich DB Verzauberungen zu besorgen oder ein BiS Equip zuzulegen um die Anforderungen des nächsten Tiers zu erfüllen.


----------



## Cosmo_Hill (25. Oktober 2009)

wie gut das ich nur pvp spiel ;P

achwas spass beiseite es ist schon "einfach" ich hab als pvp spieler von den paar raids die ich gemacht hab schon fast besseres pve equip als pvp zeug weil des pve zeug keiner mehr gebraucht hat ^^
(und mein pve eq is mitllerweile fast nur noch pdk^^)


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Hochzeiten von WoW sind vorbei. Seit Patch 3.0 geht es bergab. Mit dem Spiel, aber noch in viel stärkerem Maße mit der Community.


----------



## Schlamm (25. Oktober 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Die Hochzeiten von WoW sind vorbei. Seit Patch 3.0 geht es bergab. Mit dem Spiel, aber noch in viel stärkerem Maße mit der Community.


finde ich nicht. Mit Cata gehts endlich wieder los.Classic war echt wahnsinn. BC war echt stark. Wrath war auch aufregend und auch echt nicht schlecht. Die Comm ist nicht so schlecht wie alle sagen. Man sieht ja, dass es hier doch noch einige spannende, humane Diskussionen geben kann.

Man muss sich mal den Schmunses der Konkurrenz ansehen, welcher zwar immer besser wird, aber immernoch weit weg ist.


----------



## corak (25. Oktober 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Man muss sich mal den Schmunses der Konkurrenz ansehen, welcher zwar immer besser wird, aber immernoch weit weg ist.




Ach wirklich? Welche MMORPGs ausser WoW kennst du denn?


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ach wirklich? Welche MMORPGs ausser WoW kennst du denn?



wie oft hört man diese frage?


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Classic war echt wahnsinn. BC war echt stark. Wrath war auch aufregend und auch echt nicht schlecht.



Find ich schon lustig wie du hier selbst schreibst das es mit WoW immer weiter Bergab ging, aber Cataclysm wird dann natürlich der Hammer. Merkst du worauf ich hinaus will ?

Vielleicht wird Cataclysm ja der Hammer, vielleicht aber auch nur für deinen Geschmack. Den Weg den Blizzard eingeschlagen hat mit WotLk kann einem ja gefallen oder auch nicht, doch Tatsache ist auch das der nicht wieder verlassen wird. Wem also WotLk jetzt schon nicht zusagt der wird wohl mit Cataclysm nicht viel Freude haben. 
Klar, wenn einem jetzt nur die Gebiete nicht gefallen in WotLk der freut sich auf die classic-Welt (Die für einen Großteil hier ja zumeist auch Neuland zu sein scheint).

Und das Thema Community ist wohl besser wenn man es einfach mal aus dem Thread hier raushaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Fenol schrieb:


> ich finde das casuals auch nichts im endcontent zu suchen haben. ist meine meinung weil ich kann mich noch gut an die bc zeiten erinnern wo ich noch im bt unterwegs war. wir hatten illi das erste ma nach 3monaten down und wir haben jede woche 3mal geraidet. und ich finde das soll auch ein endcontent sein. da ich erst anfang bc zum spielen begonnen habe weiß ich nicht wie es amals im classic bei naxx war aber das war sicher härter als die
> ganze naxx,pdk schei##e da. und nein ich habe kein pdok und algalon achievement. nur ich finde so wie es in classic oder zumindst in bc war soll es bleiben! jeder content sollte den vorherigen an schwierigkeit übertreffen und nicht nochleichter werden... aber das wird NIE geschehen da schon in bc zeiten tausende von casuals blizz geflamed haben alles sei so schwer. meine meinung: blizz oder mehr oder weniger die heulsusen von casuals machen wow hin.
> gogo lasst den flame beginnen!
> 
> ...




Endcontent soll nur für euch Mega Pros sein? ... geh sterben, danke!

Ich hasse Menschen die sich über andere stellen, nur weil sie nichts mit ihrer Zeit anfangen können.... Warum sollen Millionen von Menschen alle den gleichen Preis bezahlen, aber nur 10% dürfen ALLES sehen?! Daran sieht man einfach dass DU keine Ahnung davon hast, wie man ein Spiel wie WoW nach fast 5 Jahren immernoch an der Spitze hält.. Blizzard macht fast alles richtig, sonst würden es nicht mehr so viele Leute spielen..

PS: Ehrlich gesagt sind mir die Casuals lieber als die selbst ernannten Progamer, die denken sie wären die Herrscher von World of Warcraft^^... lachhaft


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ich hasse Menschen die sich über andere stellen, nur weil sie nichts mit ihrer Zeit anfangen können.... Warum sollen Millionen von Menschen alle den gleichen Preis bezahlen, aber nur 10% dürfen ALLES sehen?



Jo, warum darf man nicht auch als 90-Jähriger Demenzler Arthas umhauen ? Der zahlt doch auch seine 13 Euros im Monat !


----------



## Stasjan (25. Oktober 2009)

> Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP.



Also,wenn ein Casual nicht so oft raiden kann dann soll er auch nicht in eine progress-raidgilde gehen,oder? Es gibt genug casual-freundliche Raidgilden (naja ok,dann halt ebend Raid-orientierte)
die gut im Progress mithalten können



> Ich hasse Menschen die sich über andere stellen, nur weil sie nichts mit ihrer Zeit anfangen können.... Warum sollen Millionen von Menschen alle den gleichen Preis bezahlen, aber nur 10% dürfen ALLES sehen?! Daran sieht man einfach dass DU keine Ahnung davon hast, wie man ein Spiel wie WoW nach fast 5 Jahren immernoch an der Spitze hält.. Blizzard macht fast alles richtig, sonst würden es nicht mehr so viele Leute spielen..


WoW ist/war nunmal das Spiel wo man viel Zeit investieren muss um voran zu kommen,wenns dir nicht passt,such dir ein anderes Spiel,am besten offline damit du nicht rumtrollen kannst und andere Spieler beim Spielen belästigen


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

> finde ich nicht. Mit Cata gehts endlich wieder los.Classic war echt wahnsinn. BC war echt stark. Wrath war auch aufregend und auch echt nicht schlecht. Die Comm ist nicht so schlecht wie alle sagen. Man sieht ja, dass es hier doch noch einige spannende, humane Diskussionen geben kann.



Auf Cataklysm bin ich sehr gespannt, vor allem wegen dem starken Entschlacken des Charakter- und Skillsystems. Meiner Meinung nach hatte WoW seine beste Zeit während dem Patch 2.4. Dort gab es nämlich einiges mehr zu tun im Vergleich zu heute. Mit Cataklysm wird das denke ich besser, denn:


Komplettüberarbeitung von Charakter- und Skillsystem
Überarbeitung der alten Welt
Neue Rassen
Zumindest ist angekündigt, mehr Endcontent zu bieten als je zuvor
Die Community hat sich meiner Meinung nach seit 3.0 extrem verschlechtert, deswegen habe ich auch vor, erstmal eine Pause zu machen und mir mal anzusehen, wie sich das ganze bis Cata so entwickelt.

Und zum Thema Casual vs Pro: Viele, die sich als Casuals bezeichnen sind Leute, die 4-10 80er haben, absolut nichts drauf haben, aber dafür vier mal so viel spielen, wie jeder Vollzeit-Raider. In meinen Augen sollte Casual nicht als nette Umschreibung für "Kacknoob" genutzt werden, sondern für Spieler, die etwas drauf haben, aber nicht viel Zeit zum spielen. Für solche Spieler sollte der Content gemacht werden und nicht für Kacknoobs.

Übrigens gehen mir diese pseudo-Sozialisten mit ihren Aussagen ala "Mimimi, scheiß Blizz, ich zahl 13 € im Monat, aber andere sehen dafür viel mehr Content als ich, Mimimi!". Jeder zahlt für seinen Zugang zu WoW und nicht dafür, dass Blizzard das Spiel seinen Vorstellungen gestaltet. Jeden steht offen, Content zu sehen, vorausgesetzt man bringt genug Zeit mit, und wen man nicht genug Zeit hat, WoW wirklich auf hohem Niveau zu spielen, dann frage ich mich eh, warum man überhaupt die 13 € zahlt.

Wer mehr Zeit in WoW investiert, verdient es auch, mehr vom Spiel zu sehen und zu erleben. Jeder, der etwas anderes sagt, hat den Sinn eines MMOs nicht verstanden.


----------



## D@rklighthunter (25. Oktober 2009)

Stasjan schrieb:


> Also,wenn ein Casual nicht so oft raiden kann dann soll er auch nicht in eine progress-raidgilde gehen,oder?


Geh ich voll mit. Ich finde es schon komisch, wenn Leute nicht soviel Zeit in etwas investieren wie andere Leute, aber dann den gleichen Lohn haben wollen.

Ich geh ja auch nicht zur Arbeit und sage zu meinem Chef: "Es ist unfair, dass der Typ X mehr Geld bekommt als ich, nur weil ich weniger Arbeite. Ich kann halt nicht mehr arbeiten(aus welchen Gründen auch immer). Also steht usn gleicher Lohn zu!".

Wo kommen wir denn da hin?
Der Reiz eines Rollenspiels ist seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern und den Content zu sehen/clearen. Wer mehr Zeit dafür investiert sollte auch mehr belohnt werden(meine Meinung).
Und wer eben nur so nebenbei spielt, der sollte eben auch nur so nebenbei Loot bekommen.


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

D@rklighthunter schrieb:


> Ich geh ja auch nicht zur Arbeit und sage zu meinem Chef: "Es ist unfair, dass der Typ X mehr Geld bekommt als ich, nur weil ich weniger Arbeite. Ich kann halt nicht mehr arbeiten(aus welchen Gründen auch immer). Also steht usn gleicher Lohn zu!".




Das traurigste an dieser Aussage ist, dass WoW mit Arbeit verglichen wird... 

Anscheinend wissen 90% der WoWler nicht, dass es immernoch ein Spiel ist. Arbeit gibts im RL..
Wenn WoW für jemanden als Arbeit angesehen wird, sollte dringend einen Arzt kontaktieren..


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Das traurigste an dieser Aussage ist, dass WoW mit Arbeit verglichen wird...
> 
> Anscheinend wissen 90% der WoWler nicht, dass es immernoch ein Spiel ist. Arbeit gibts im RL..
> Wenn WoW für jemanden als Arbeit angesehen wird, sollte dringend einen Arzt kontaktieren..



Auch wenn sich über die Matapher der Arbeit streiten lässt, so ist die Aussage, die er trifft doch wahr.


----------



## StarBlight (25. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte mal Encounter einführen die einem schwere mathematische Aufgaben stellen oder so ne art G. Jauch Encounter mit Fragen zum Allgemeinwissen... ich glaub da werden so einige Raids heulend resignieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich als arbeitener Mensch find den aktuellen Schwierigkeitsgrad von WOW in Ordnung. Wenn ich am Abend nach einem stressigen Tag heimkomme mag ich eine entspannte Runde raiden. 

WOW ist und bleibt ein Spiel... ihr wollt Herausforderungen? Dann macht mal Abi mit einser Durchschnitt!


----------



## Auron08 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ebenso eine der Personen, die aus Erfahrung sagen kann, dass WoW defintiv einfacher geworden ist - und das ist ein Fakt, nicht nur eine Meinung.

Einfaches Beispiel:

Ich spiele auf dem Realm Mug'Thol, der bekannterweise nicht gerade das Heim von high-end-progressive-Gilden ist.

Vor nicht einmal 3 Wochen bin ich einer vollständig neu erstellten Gilde mit Richtung aufs Raiding beigetreten, dementsprechend sollten auch nicht die schlechtesten Casuals in die Gilde kommen, sogut wie alle Mitglieder haben sich dort das erste mal überhaupt gesehen. Wie es heute aussieht:

Naxx 10/25er clear, Uldu 10er und 25er etwa zur Hälfte clear nach genau einem Run in die jeweilige Instanz, PDK 10/25 normal auch clear.

Besonders PDK ist für mich wirklich ein Witz, um es so zu sagen. Jeder mit halbwegs akzeptablem Equip und den Fingern zur richtigen Zeit auf WSAD kann in diese Raids gehen und sie clearen.

Was der TE vielleicht auch mitmeinte: Bei solchen Raids wird aber vorausgesetzt, dass JEDER Spieler im Raid konstant gut ist, wenn 3-4 Mann etwas auf der Strecke bleiben wird das dennoch nix bzw. eine sehr schwierige Angelegenheit, in diesem Punkt stimme ich dem Threadersteller also zu.

Wer seine Klasse einfach nur gut beherrscht, in den Raids aufpasst und aufmerksam ist und Ausrüstung hat, wo man beim EQ Check sagt "hmmm okay" hat meiner Meinung nach bereits alles, was man für den end-Content benötigt.

Die einzigen richtigen Herausforderungen sind nur noch die Hardmodes in Ulduar und PDK. 

Was ich mir in Cataclysm wünsche ist einfach mal ein verdammt dreister, unschlagbarer Boss!

Das Terrain, auf dem sich Boss und Raid befindet, verändert sich alle 20 Sekunden (Bereiche verschwinden oder sowas), vielleicht spawnende Adds wie die vom Eisheuler aus PdK vielleicht noch mit dem Zusatz, dass der Spieler, auf dem der Add sitzt, wie bei dem Dot bei Jaraxxus nach 10 Sek oder so stirbt, wenn man den Add nich rechtzeitig killt und zusätzlich noch Styles kickt, stunnt etc.
Der Boss sollte vllt noch verschiedene Anfälligkeitsphasen haben, in denen er nur durch körperlichen Schaden dmg erleidet, in der nächsten Phase nur durch Magie, in einer weiteren bekommt er nur durch Heilung Schaden (natürlich nicht im selben Maßstab, sonst würden da Top-Healer auf 15k DPS kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
In dieser Phase spawnen Adds, die Gilden brauchen also ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis von Heilung auf den Raid und Heilern die Schaden machen.

Was ich mir toll vorstelle ist vielleicht eine Phase, bei der man gegen 2 Bosse aus anderen Instanzen kämpfen muss.

Oder man muss einen Boss von innen und außen bekämpfen, sprich ein Teil des Raids fungiert in Maschinen wie beim Flammenlevithan und der Rest des Raids muss sich IM Boss durch verschiedene Stockwerke kämpfen etc.

Ich will einfach mal etwas anderes, etwas vollkommen neues, etwas gewagtes.

Gott... Das wäre endlich mal wieder geil, wenn sich selbst Welt-Gilden auf damaligem Nihilum-Niveau zu BC-Zeiten monatelang die Fingernägel abkauen und ihn immer noch nicht gelegt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DANN hätte WoW nämlich wieder etwas, was vollkommen in Vergessenheit geraten ist:

WoW ist ein ROLLENSPIEL. Es wird dann nur eine handvoll Spieler geben mit einem besonderen Ausrüstungsgegenstand, einem besonderen Wappenrock etc.


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Genau so soll es auch sein... Blizzard hat es schon gut so gemacht, 10er und 25er Modes zu machen, so kann jeder alles sehen, und die, die sich über andere stellen wollen, können die hardmodes machen..


----------



## Magickevin (25. Oktober 2009)

@Auron08 und dann kommen 95% der Spieler an und Jammern weils vieel zu schwer ist und dann wird aus dem geilen Boss ne Hallo Kitty Kuschelpuppe....


----------



## Rhokan (25. Oktober 2009)

Doch, es ist trotzdem zu einfach.


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Genau so soll es auch sein... Blizzard hat es schon gut so gemacht, 10er und 25er Modes zu machen, so kann jeder alles sehen, und die, die sich über andere stellen wollen, können die hardmodes machen..



Wie ich solche Aussagen hasse ... es konnte auch vorher jeder alles sehen, vorausgesetzt er konnte spielen und war bereit 3-4 Abende in der Woche zu investieren. Außerdem musste er sich natürlich eine gute Gilde suchen, aber sowas soll ja durchaus zu finden sein.


----------



## Auron08 (25. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> @Auron08 und dann kommen 95% der Spieler an und Jammern weils vieel zu schwer ist und dann wird aus dem geilen Boss ne Hallo Kitty Kuschelpuppe....



Und genau da muss sich Blizzard hinstellen und sagen "Nö, wir werden den nicht nerfen. Der Loot dieses Boss ist für Spieler, die es verdient haben, nicht für Leute, die sich bei ebay 'nen Account für 200€ kaufen und sich die Tapete beim Boss anschauen wollen."

Im richtigen Leben geht auch niemand zur Regierung und sagt "LOL Arzt werden ist viel zu schwer! Macht das mal einfacher!" und diese lässt dann das Arztstudium für jeden Hauptschüler zu und senkt das Niveau auf 5. Klasse Biologie...


----------



## Stasjan (25. Oktober 2009)

> Das traurigste an dieser Aussage ist, dass WoW mit Arbeit verglichen wird...
> 
> Anscheinend wissen 90% der WoWler nicht, dass es immernoch ein Spiel ist. Arbeit gibts im RL..
> Wenn WoW für jemanden als Arbeit angesehen wird, sollte dringend einen Arzt kontaktieren..


Wenn ich in RL meine Münzensammlung vervollständigen will,muss ich doch auch was dafür tun oder? Erst denken dann posten bitte.
Kkthxbye


----------



## Mindfr3ak (25. Oktober 2009)

*hust* Old-School Naxx *hust*


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Oktober 2009)

Auron08 schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenso eine der Personen, die aus Erfahrung sagen kann, dass WoW defintiv einfacher geworden ist - und das ist ein Fakt, nicht nur eine Meinung.


Was war denn früher so schwer an den Raids?
Gehen wir mal von den Anfangsraids aus.
Onyxia:Sagt mir bitte was daran schwer ist/war?
Onyxia ist genauso leicht wie die heutigen Einstiegsinstanzen.
Karazhan?
Ist auch nicht viel schwerer gewesen.

MC/Bwl und Festung der Stürme liegen auch auf dem gleichen Stand wie die heutigen Sachen.
Ich gehe dabei immer von den schwersten Bossen aus.
Also Algalon,Nefarian,Kael etc.


----------



## Arldo (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der ganze Thread ist vom ersten Post (dem Post des Erstellers) völliger Schwachsinn, denn:
Was behauptet der Ersteller ?
Richtig, er behauptet Wow wäre nicht zu einfach sprich im Grunde schwer.
Was führt er für Gründe auf ?
Richtig, er führt Gründe auf die seine Aussge nicht begründen können !


Man sollte/muss sich auf Encounter vorbereiten durch Guides/Videos/etc. .
Ist zum Beispiel eine seiner Aussagen.
Gut wenn man jetzt annimmt dass die meisten Wow Spieler kein Internet haben um Youtube oder Warcraftmovies zu besuchen und auch nicht lesen können, dann hat er Recht denn dann ist es in der Tat SCHWER Guides zu lesen oder Videos zu sehen.
Da Wow-Spieler aber zwangsläufig Internet haben und schon allein für die AGB lesen können müssen wird das ganze einfach.
Das einzige was übrigbleibt ist der Zeitaufwand.

DKP-System wäre ein Teufelskreis.
Erstens kann man Mitbieter so hoch bieten dass sie schnell pleite sind und zweitens gabs eine Menge Vergleiche in den anderen Posts:
Wer mehr Leistung bringt erhält mehr am Ende als Belohnung so einfach.
Das einzige was übrigbleibt ist der Zeitaufwand.

Dein erstes Argument zerpflücke ich dann zuletzt:
Zuerst wäre da, dass deine DPS-Zahlen geradezu irre sind, unterscheiden wir unter 2 Dingen:
1. Encounter die, die DPS pushen gibt es viele
2. 3-4k DPS sind schlichtweg gar nicht mittlerweile. Im 25er Raid schön gepflegt, sagen wir mal Lord Jaraxxus 25er HERO (der pusht die DPS nicht(ausser für Mages) und man muss Targetswitchen und Movement zeigen)
kommt man auf locker wirklich locker 6-8k Dps bzw. 10k als Mage.
Sprich wir können deine Angaben verdoppeln wieterhin wurden natürlich die Bosse von früher gepusht (ich mein die genauen Zahlen kennt sicherlich keiner) aber Blizz fabriziert einen Content da wurden sie bestimmt nicht im Vergleich zum Equipment zu wenig stark gepusht. Sprich Eq und Bosse wurden gleichermaßen stark gepusht.

Ich finde es zusammenfassend schade, dass es immernoch Leute gibt welche mit dem "Ich-bekomme-alles-ohne-was-für-zu-tun" Management von Blizzard nicht zurechtkommen.
Zweimal bin ich zum Fazit des Zeitaufwands gekommen: Endcontent Spieler (sprich 4/5 TOGC/PDOK25er HERO Spieler) tun natürlich was dafür, sie spielen mehr. Aber gerade das ist doch ein Prinzip des ganzen Lebens, ich glaub es gibt sogar ein Lied mit dem Rephrain oder so: "Du kriegst was du gibst". Mehr Leistung rein ---> Mehr "Belohung" raus.

Fernerhin bring das nächste mal Argumente für deine Aussage die deine Aussage begründen und nicht zusammenhanglos sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Was war denn früher so schwer an den Raids?
> Gehen wir mal von den Anfangsraids aus.
> Onyxia:Sagt mir bitte was daran schwer ist/war?
> Onyxia ist genauso leicht wie die heutigen Einstiegsinstanzen.
> ...



Von den Boss-Taktiken sicher nicht, aber vom Verhältnis des erlittenen Schadens im Verhältnis zur HP des Raids und dem verursachten Schaden im Verhältnis zur Boss-HP gibt es da massive Unterschiede.


----------



## Stasjan (25. Oktober 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Was war denn früher so schwer an den Raids?
> Gehen wir mal von den Anfangsraids aus.
> Onyxia:Sagt mir bitte was daran schwer ist/war?
> Onyxia ist genauso leicht wie die heutigen Einstiegsinstanzen.
> ...


Bei Onyxia gebe ich dir recht,wenn man den Dreh raus hatte dann war die viel leichter.
Karazhan: Naja,als Einstiegsinstanz auf lvl 70 war das schon hart wenn man da blau + hero inzen equipt reingeht,und wenn man leute hatte die wenig/gar nicht geraidet haben dann ging die Post ab
Die früheren Instanzen hatten mehr Flair,man hat sich viel mehr gefreut wenn man nach monatelangem wipen den boss endlich mal gelegt hatte,die Freude heute ist damit nicht zu vergleichen....


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

Stasjan schrieb:


> Die früheren Instanzen hatten mehr Flair,man hat sich viel mehr gefreut wenn man nach monatelangem wipen den boss endlich mal gelegt hatte,die Freude heute ist damit nicht zu vergleichen....



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Wie ich solche Aussagen hasse ... es konnte auch vorher jeder alles sehen, vorausgesetzt er konnte spielen und war bereit 3-4 Abende in der Woche zu investieren. Außerdem musste er sich natürlich eine gute Gilde suchen, aber sowas soll ja durchaus zu finden sein.





Merkste es selber? "Jeder konnte früher alles sehen, vorrausgesetzt er macht das, macht das, macht das, macht das... außerdem das, das und das aber alles NP".. macht sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, es gab noch Zeiten, da war man auf Sachen wie gute Noten, Abi oder einen Job stolz, heute ist es ein Erfolgserlebnis in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (25. Oktober 2009)

Aus dem Thread ist ja doch noch was geworden......hab mir ehrlich gesagt nicht die Mühe gemacht alle Kommentare durchzulesen, aber schaut so aus, als sei ich der einzige hier der noch denkt WoW sei ein Spiel das immer noch mit Herausforderungen glänzt. Und da könnt ihr jetzt mit so vielen Posts kommen wie ihr wollt, ihr müsst nur einmal Ulduar gehen ohne völlig übertriebene 6k DpS zu fragen, sondern die normalen 2k und ihr werdet es merken.


----------



## Fenol (25. Oktober 2009)

blizz zerstört wow allein als ich gelesen habe das die triumph marken in die heros kommen wurd mir richtig üel und hab meinen acc gesperrt...
finde das echt zum kotzen das casuals über wow gestellt werden. ja is kla wow lebt von allen spielern auch wenn 95% davon casuals sin ok mir wurscht, nur ich find das echt zum kotzen das wenn man es endlich ma schafft yogg zu legen in einem monat in 5 heros zu gehen kann und equip zu bekommen das genau so gut wenn nicht sogar besser ist als er loot von einem gott oder was er is? ne echt  bis auf ulduar ist wirklich jeder raid in wotlk zum kotzen naxx in 3h clear mit vll 3-4 wipes als random. achte mir ok als einstieg gehts ja noch. obsi das gleiche bis auf den hardmode den ich nie gesehen habe , malygos schon etwas anspruchsvoller hat mir gut gefallen war aber auch nach 2-3 wochen abfarmbar, ulduar alles ok abwechslungsreiche bosse mit hardmodes fand ich super, pdk... zum kotzen bis auf champs war *jeder* boss freeloot. man bekam itemlvl 245er items nachgeschmissen die besser sind als algalonloot der als schwerster boss zurzeit gilt. naja pdok is eine sache, muss zugeben es ist schwer allerdings wäre es meiner meinung besser wenn schon die normale version der ini so wäre. 
und nun stell dir mal vor: du spielst seit relase von wotlk und hast t8,5 full und hast etwa 40stunden reines raiden hinter dir nur um dir t8,5 voll zu machen. und nun? mit 3.3 musst du vl 20ma vio durchrushen und bekommst t10 *full*. ich frage mich was soll das? den  wirklich guten raidern wird alles würde genommen und den casuals die besten items in den ars#h geschoben ne echt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (25. Oktober 2009)

Was hast der TE da für einen mist zusammen geschrieben?

Bezüglich der DkP, das zeigt mal totales unwissen...

DkP gibts schon seit den Classic Zeiten und sorgt dafür, dass jeder gerecht für seine bemühungen entlohnt wird. 
Es gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten, wie man die Items verteilt... Punkte die man bieten kann oder anderes...
Wir haben das mit den Anwesenheitspunkten und den Itempunkten, welche man erhält, so haben auch die "casuals" wie ich zb die möglichkeit Items zu bekommen.
DkP ist was sinnvolles und du bist scheinbar der erste den ich sehe, der sich dadrüber beschwert.... 
Und ich schaffe es als "casual" auch auf den Itemlevelschnitt von 232... da muss man nicht bei den Top Progress Gilden sein.


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. Oktober 2009)

ohne alles gelesen zu haben sag ich auch einfachmal

doch es ist einfacher geworten, und das is gut so...

blizzard kann sich ned auf die paar hardcore raider fixieren... da es (von mir geschätzt)  80% Casuals/Wenig Raider gibt und blizzard mit denen am Meisten Kohle verdient.

Gewöhnt euch dran! WoW Wird nicht schwerer... Veränderungen sind teil des Lebens!!!

Don't Cry


So Long 
Ultimo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Merkste es selber? "Jeder konnte früher alles sehen, vorrausgesetzt er macht das, macht das, macht das, macht das... außerdem das, das und das aber alles NP".. macht sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ja, das sollte aber Grundlage sein. Wenn man heute mit Rnd-Gruppen die neusten Raid Instanzen leerfegen kann und nicht mehr auf eine gute Gilde angewiesen ist, dann läuft irgendwas falsch.

Der Weg den Blizzard im Moment fährt ist scheiße, da es nichts zwischen "Zum Gähnen langweilig" und "Nur für Extremspieler" gibt.


----------



## Soldus (25. Oktober 2009)

Fenol schrieb:


> blizz zerstört wow allein als ich gelesen habe das die triumph marken in die heros kommen wurd mir richtig üel und hab meinen acc gesperrt...
> finde das echt zum kotzen das casuals über wow gestellt werden. ja is kla wow lebt von allen spielern auch wenn 95% davon casuals sin ok mir wurscht, nur ich find das echt zum kotzen das wenn man es endlich ma schafft yogg zu legen in einem monat in 5 heros zu gehen kann und equip zu bekommen das genau so gut wenn nicht sogar besser ist als er loot von einem gott oder was er is? ne echt  bis auf ulduar ist wirklich jeder raid in wotlk zum kotzen naxx in 3h clear mit vll 3-4 wipes als random. achte mir ok als einstieg gehts ja noch. obsi das gleiche bis auf den hardmode den ich nie gesehen habe , malygos schon etwas anspruchsvoller hat mir gut gefallen war aber auch nach 2-3 wochen abfarmbar, ulduar alles ok abwechslungsreiche bosse mit hardmodes fand ich super, pdk... zum kotzen bis auf champs war *jeder* boss freeloot. man bekam itemlvl 245er items nachgeschmissen die besser sind als algalonloot der als schwerster boss zurzeit gilt. naja pdok is eine sache, muss zugeben es ist schwer allerdings wäre es meiner meinung besser wenn schon die normale version der ini so wäre.
> und nun stell dir mal vor: du spielst seit relase von wotlk und hast t8,5 full und hast etwa 40stunden reines raiden hinter dir nur um dir t8,5 voll zu machen. und nun? mit 3.3 musst du vl 20ma vio durchrushen und bekommst t10 *full*. ich frage mich was soll das? den  wirklich guten raidern wird alles würde genommen und den casuals die besten items in den ars#h geschoben ne echt...
> 
> ...


Ich wette du hast dir nicht mal ansatzweise die Mühe gemacht meinen Text zu lesen, oder?
_Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch veranlasst, dass man leichter an gute Ausrüstung herankommt, aber das ist was anderes._


----------



## Darkblood-666 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich raide seit knapp 4 1/2 Jahren und mir fehlt einfach der Abstand dazu um sagen zu können ob die Raids leichter geworden sind.  Ist ja klar das Erfahrung die Sache einfacher macht.

- Ganz sicher ist es leichter an ein Grundequip für den jeweiligen Schlachtzug zu bekommen. Was ich nicht verurteilen kann da ich auch twinke und meine Twinks nicht auch noch durch Naxx oder Ulduar scheuchen möchte um mal nen Ausfall im aktuellem Schlachtzug mit dem Twink kompensieren zu können.

- An t9 ist relativ leicht rann zu kommen, aber das ist für mich kein Highend-raidcontent Gear. Highend Gear gibt es nur im Heroischem Modus von Pdk (PdoK), und ich muss sagen das dieser durchaus eine Herrausforderung darstellt.

Zum Thema Dkp kann ich nur sagen das der TE wohl eine sehr Persönliche Ansicht vertritt und vermutlich mit der falschen Gilde unterwegs war.
Viel Raider geben bei uns mehr Dkp für ein Item aus da sie mit den anderen viel Raidern konkurieren. Unsere sogenanten Casual Raider kriegen das zeug dann für´n Apfel und ein Ei und dpoppelt so schnell hinterhergeworfen spätestens in der 3. ID die ein Schlachtzug auf dem Markt ist.
DkP abzug gibt es bei uns nur wenn man den Schlachtzug ohne trifftigen Grund sitzen lässt. Das kommt seltend vor und wenn doch dann steht man dazu und akzepiert den Abzug.


----------



## Soldus (25. Oktober 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Was hast der TE da für einen mist zusammen geschrieben?
> 
> Bezüglich der DkP, das zeigt mal totales unwissen...
> 
> ...


Itemlevel 232 droppt ja schon fast in PdC.
Ich habe nicht davon geredet, dass es DkP erst seit WotLK geben würde.
Ich bin nicht der erste der sich über DkP beschwert. Mach mal die Augen auf und komm aus deiner Traumwelt.


----------



## Lothgar (25. Oktober 2009)

Durch deine argumente disqualifizierst du dich eigentlich schon selbst... wenn das Gear nicht proportional zu den gegnern steigt wird es einfacher. 2 DKP ist in raidgilden dafür verantwortlich Spielern die sich besonders engagieren auch besondere Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu bieten und ich könnt weitermachen... aber um einen Punkt anzusprechen, Bosstaktiken!

Heute gehst du mit ner random 25er PDK und ohne viel zu erklären liegen die Bosse... Warum? Blizzard möchste Casual Spielern die möglichkeit bieten auch mal bei den großen mitzuspielen. Allerdings ist das Equip so hochwertig das sie aufgrund falscher leistung auf dieses Equipniveau kommen... auch kaufen sie sich aus marken ihr KOMPLETTES gear zusammen oder lassen es sich herstellen. Dadurch wird für diese natürlich das leben leichter.

Wenn ich heutige Bosstaktiken mit Bloodboil oder Illidan vergleche shüttelt man eigentlich nur den Kopf... sie werden auf ein minimum heruntergeschraubt und die verantwortung wird auf alle verteilt, bzw man hat eigentlich keine mehr. Wenn bei Illidan ein Flammentank tot war war der try vorbei; wir haben letztens  Annub mit 6 Leuten getötet...


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

Fenol schrieb:


> ich finde das casuals auch nichts im endcontent zu suchen haben.



ich find auch das casuals nix im endcontent verloren haben. Die ganzen superbosse sollten lieber den 3% Prospielern mit ihren weltweit 5 proraidgilden vorbehalten sein, die restlichen 97% der casualspieler sollen doch kacken gehn, die noobs. Wenn die die bosse sehen wollen müssen die eben ihre arbeit aufgeben oder die schule schwänzen, schluss machen mit der freundin und ihre Kinder ins heim geben um mehr zeit zu haben sich zu verbessern. Oder etwa nicht? Scheiß Casualschweine, raus aus WoW. Los, wir gründen die RRPSV, Die *R*echts*R*adikale*P*ro*S*pieler*V*erbindung. Es ist uns scheiß egal das casuals zu 95% den gewinn von BLizzard ausmachen, wir sind für eine 2 Klassen gesellschaft im Spiel. *NIEDER MIT DEN CASUALS, PROS VOR!!*

*PRO HEIL, PRO HEIL!!!!*

/ironie off

Reicht das um meine meinung zu solchen posts auszudrücken oder muss ich noch mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> ihr müsst nur einmal Ulduar gehen ohne völlig übertriebene 6k DpS zu fragen, sondern die normalen 2k und ihr werdet es merken.



Wenn du nun endlich noch begreifen würdest das diese verrückten DPS-Werte eben im Spiel möglich sind weil Blizz jedem Boon Epics 4 free gibt, dann weisst du auch warum hier spieler anderer ansicht als du sind.

Ist so als ob man zu Michael Schuhmacher gesagt hätte: Oh du musst nur mal mit 4 Gängen anstatt 7 das Rennen fahren, dann wirds auch wieder spannend.

Einfach idiotisch halt.


----------



## Soldus (25. Oktober 2009)

Lothgar schrieb:


> Durch deine argumente disqualifizierst du dich eigentlich schon selbst... wenn das Gear nicht proportional zu den gegnern steigt wird es einfacher. 2 DKP ist in raidgilden dafür verantwortlich Spielern die sich besonders engagieren auch besondere Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu bieten und ich könnt weitermachen... aber um einen Punkt anzusprechen, Bosstaktiken!
> 
> Heute gehst du mit ner random 25er PDK und ohne viel zu erklären liegen die Bosse... Warum? Blizzard möchste Casual Spielern die möglichkeit bieten auch mal bei den großen mitzuspielen. Allerdings ist das Equip so hochwertig das sie aufgrund falscher leistung auf dieses Equipniveau kommen... auch kaufen sie sich aus marken ihr KOMPLETTES gear zusammen oder lassen es sich herstellen. Dadurch wird für diese natürlich das leben leichter.
> 
> Wenn ich heutige Bosstaktiken mit Bloodboil oder Illidan vergleche shüttelt man eigentlich nur den Kopf... sie werden auf ein minimum heruntergeschraubt und die verantwortung wird auf alle verteilt, bzw man hat eigentlich keine mehr. Wenn bei Illidan ein Flammentank tot war war der try vorbei; wir haben letztens  Annub mit 6 Leuten getötet...


Ich kopier einfach mal Sachen ausm Text, mehr muss man ja nicht mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Natürlich können diese Gründe auch gegen mich und Blizzard verwendet werden[...]_

_Nur, dass die Instanzen wie Naxxrams oder Onyxia nicht in diesem Schema erschwert wurden. Die Bosse und anderen Gegner wurden prozentual in Schaden und Lebenspunkten erhöht, allerdings nicht prozentual in Beziehung mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung eines Spieler von Stufe 60-80. Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind *zu* gut._

Das 2. soll nicht heißen, dass dies absichtlich so ist, sondern dass Blizzard da ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen ist.


----------



## Nexilein (25. Oktober 2009)

Stasjan schrieb:


> Die früheren Instanzen hatten mehr Flair,man hat sich viel mehr gefreut wenn man nach monatelangem wipen den boss endlich mal gelegt hatte,die Freude heute ist damit nicht zu vergleichen....



In welchen alten Instanzen ist man denn monatelang an ein und dem selben Boss gewiped und deshalb nicht weitergekommen? Da fällt mir jetzt spontan AQ40 ein... aber war es in anderen Instanzen so?

MC -> nein
BWL -> nein
Ony -> nein
ZG -> nein
AQ20 -> nein
Kara -> nein
Maggi/Gruul -> nein
SSC/FdS -> nein
BT -> nein
Hyal -> nein

Klar gab es Bosse die einen ein paar Wochen beschäftigen konnten, aber das lag dann meistens auch nicht am Skill, sondern daran das man vorher einfach zu schnell vorwärts gekommen ist und das Equip gefehlt hat. Bin ich der einzige der sich an das "Bis auf Kel alles zu einfach" Geheule erinnert?


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ich find auch das casuals nix im endcontent verloren haben. Die ganzen superbosse sollten lieber den 3% Prospielern mit ihren weltweit 5 proraidgilden vorbehalten sein, die restlichen 97% der casualspieler sollen doch kacken gehn, die noobs. Wenn die die bosse sehen wollen müssen die eben ihre arbeit aufgeben oder die schule schwänzen, schluss machen mit der freundin und ihre Kinder ins heim geben um mehr zeit zu haben sich zu verbessern. Oder etwa nicht? Scheiß Casualschweine, raus aus WoW. Los, wir gründen die RRPSV, Die *R*echts*R*adikale*P*ro*S*pieler*V*erbindung. Es ist uns scheiß egal das casuals zu 95% den gewinn von BLizzard ausmachen, wir sind für eine 2 Klassen gesellschaft im Spiel. *NIEDER MIT DEN CASUALS, PROS VOR!!*
> 
> *PRO HEIL, PRO HEIL!!!!*
> 
> ...




Treffender gings nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wenn du nun endlich noch begreifen würdest das diese verrückten DPS-Werte eben im Spiel möglich sind weil Blizz jedem Boon Epics 4 free gibt, dann weisst du auch warum hier spieler anderer ansicht als du sind.
> 
> Ist so als ob man zu Michael Schuhmacher gesagt hätte: Oh du musst nur mal mit 4 Gängen anstatt 7 das Rennen fahren, dann wirds auch wieder spannend.
> 
> Einfach idiotisch halt.


-.- Casulas kommen nicht auf 6k DpS, Casuals kommen grade mal auf 3k wenns gut geht.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

weiß nicht obs wirklich einfacher geworden ist aber schwerer finde ich es nicht von daher gz allesn zu den triumph marken kauft
euch was schönes dafür...

mfg Lyss


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ich find auch das casuals nix im endcontent verloren haben. Die ganzen superbosse sollten lieber den 3% Prospielern mit ihren weltweit 5 proraidgilden vorbehalten sein, die restlichen 97% der casualspieler sollen doch kacken gehn, die noobs.



Das Spiel ist jetzt über 4 Jahre draussen. Wer jetzt immer noch 40+ Stunden in der woche spielen muss um seinen char zu beherrschen der hat es nun wirklich ned verdient auch nur in 1 Raid mitgenommen zu werden.

Casual = Spieler mit wenig Zeit

Kacknoob = Spieler die sich selbst als Casual bezeichnen weil sie trotz 40+h WoW die Woche bnichts auf die Reihe kriegen.

Und jetzt sag mir was einen Casual davon abhält 2x die Woche raiden zu gehen ? Gibt genug gilden mit 2-3 Terminen die Woche.


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist jetzt über 4 Jahre draussen. Wer jetzt immer noch 40+ Stunden in der woche spielen muss um seinen char zu beherrschen der hat es nun wirklich ned verdient auch nur in 1 Raid mitgenommen zu werden.
> 
> Casual = Spieler mit wenig Zeit
> 
> ...




Weil auch alle seit dem Februar 2005 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (25. Oktober 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> In welchen alten Instanzen ist man denn monatelang an ein und dem selben Boss gewiped und deshalb nicht weitergekommen? Da fällt mir jetzt spontan AQ40 ein... aber war es in anderen Instanzen so?
> 
> MC -> nein
> BWL -> nein
> ...


Ich weiß nicht in welcher Welt du lebst, aber in Hyal war man schon gut und gerne 5 Tage beschäftigt. Karazhan dauerte gute 3 Tage. Wenn ich an die endlosen Wipes bei Gruul denke wird mir immer noch übel. SSC und FdS sind sogar als 80er noch ne harte Nuss. Bei BT konnten normale Spieler schon froh sein, wenn sie den Naga-Boss überhaupt erblicken konnten. Maggi waren in der Regel 4-5 Wipes. Die anderen sinnlosen Abkürzungen kann ich nicht entziffern.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Treffender gings nicht..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx ;P



Enyalios schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist jetzt über 4 Jahre draussen. Wer jetzt immer noch 40+ Stunden in der woche spielen muss um seinen char zu beherrschen der hat es nun wirklich ned verdient auch nur in 1 Raid mitgenommen zu werden.
> 
> Casual = Spieler mit wenig Zeit
> 
> ...


Ironie button übersehen?


----------



## Kannto (25. Oktober 2009)

ich will auch mal wieder meinen senf zu wow dazu geben^^
also ich hab im sommer vor BC angefangen und vor 2-3 monaten aufgehört, bei mir lags daran es war einfach die luft raus die bossmechaniken waren nich so dolle die comunity hat sich zum negativen geändert (arroganz hoch 10 wenn se 3 tage 80 sind unso) und ich habe auf dalvengyr gespielt einem sterbenden server auf ally seite horde geht bzw ging gut bisher aber ally seite is ein dorf jeder kennt jeden und es gibt nur noch EINE einzige raidgilde dort die die auch nur iwie ernst nehmen kannst
naja ich spiele jetzt abwechselnd CS:S und Aion und schwelge in errinnerungen^^
so genug senf und rechtschreibfehler abgegeben
MFG


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ich find auch das casuals nix im endcontent verloren haben. Die ganzen superbosse sollten lieber den 3% Prospielern mit ihren weltweit 5 proraidgilden vorbehalten sein, die restlichen 97% der casualspieler sollen doch kacken gehn, die noobs. Wenn die die bosse sehen wollen müssen die eben ihre arbeit aufgeben oder die schule schwänzen, schluss machen mit der freundin und ihre Kinder ins heim geben um mehr zeit zu haben sich zu verbessern. Oder etwa nicht? Scheiß Casualschweine, raus aus WoW. Los, wir gründen die RRPSV, Die *R*echts*R*adikale*P*ro*S*pieler*V*erbindung. Es ist uns scheiß egal das casuals zu 95% den gewinn von BLizzard ausmachen, wir sind für eine 2 Klassen gesellschaft im Spiel. *NIEDER MIT DEN CASUALS, PROS VOR!!*
> 
> *PRO HEIL, PRO HEIL!!!!*
> 
> ...


wenn ich mal ehrlich bin finde ich deine meinung vom bewerten her die reinste sch*****
wenn du meinst den ganzen tag nicht ausm keller kommen zu müßen ist es deine sache aber über leute
herzuziehen ist der reinste mist den man machen kann auch ich habe familie gehe arbeiten UND
mache schule zur weiterbildung!trotzdem kann ich nebenbei noch spielen udn kann pdk raiden....
es sind nicht alle spieler 2 std spieler oder meinetwegen mit 5std schlaf proraider die alles und jeden raiden!
aber ansonsten kann ich dir wiederrum auch bisl zustimmen klar ist es doof wenn jemand der 2 std spielt alles bekommt,
denn so wirds für jeden zu einfach sein sich ein bisschen zeit zu nehmen udn alles zu schaffen!!!


mfg Lyss


----------



## Soldus (25. Oktober 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> wenn ich mal ehrlich bin finde ich deine meinung vom bewerten her die reinste sch*****
> wenn du meinst den ganzen tag nicht ausm keller kommen zu müßen ist es deine sache aber über leute
> herzuziehen ist der reinste mist den man machen kann auch ich habe familie gehe arbeiten UND
> mache schule zur weiterbildung!trotzdem kann ich nebenbei noch spielen udn kann pdk raiden....
> ...


Ähm, hallo? Das war pure Ironie.


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Oktober 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Von den Boss-Taktiken sicher nicht, aber vom Verhältnis des erlittenen Schadens im Verhältnis zur HP des Raids und dem verursachten Schaden im Verhältnis zur Boss-HP gibt es da massive Unterschiede.


Das hält sich auch sehr in Grenzen.
Ich selber hatte zu Classiczeiten einen T2 Krieger.
Mit dem habe ich AQ 40 und auch andere Instanzen geraidet und ich muss sagen das Verhältnis war zwar größer aber nicht so viel größer wie manch einer denkt.


----------



## Stasjan (25. Oktober 2009)

> -.- Casulas kommen nicht auf 6k DpS, Casuals kommen grade mal auf 3k wenns gut geht.



Ganz sicher.Ich Zitiere mal einen Spieler aus einem anderen WoW-Forum:



> ...
> verrückt genug um einen 2-ten Pala zu classic Zeiten hochzulvlen? - Check.
> classic/bc/wotlk Content - Check.
> Mit nur 13 Stunden pro Woche,Casual? Ja.Es ist wichtig nicht wieviel Zeit man investiert,sondern mit WEM man die Zeit verbringt.


----------



## Tiranos (25. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist um einiges leichter geworden. Das Equip, was du ansprichts, ist dabei nicht ausschlaggebend, man brauchte 10k HP für den Fall das man mal getroffen wurde, beim Classic brauchte man schon über 100 Feuerresi damit man überhaupt MC mitgehen durfte, und um die 170 für ONY (weis die genauen Werte nicht mehr, sry). Heute suchste dir, je nach PvE oder PvP EQ an, achtest aber meist nur auf Dmg und HP, das war früher ja viel schwerer da du Resi + Dmg + HP brauchtest. Vorbereitung war eig schon immer gleich, nur das man früher halt so viele Elixiere und Fläschchen benutzen konnte wie man wollte, man hat demnach einfach mehr gefarmt. Auch die Bosse waren früher iwie abwechslungsreicher, jetzt kommen oft so sachen wie: "nicht vor dem Boss stehen" oder "nicht in Sachen stehen die aufm Boden sind". Die wechseln sich nicht so oft ab und die Fähigkeiten treten in einer Instanz mehrmals auf. Gut als alles neue war hatten auch alle noch Ideen und es gab nichts was vorher schonmal da war, da kann man nicht sagen, die sind einfalls los, ist ja auch sehr schwer nen Boss zu designen und das mit immer neuen Fähigkeiten, dies wird aber dann durch Boss Events ausgeglichen. Im ganzen kann man sagen ist WoW weniger Zeitintensiv und viel einfacher geworden.


----------



## Soldus (25. Oktober 2009)

Stasjan schrieb:


> Ganz sicher.Ich Zitiere mal einen Spieler aus einem anderen WoW-Forum:


Ich habe dein Zitat nicht verstanden, bzw was es mit meinem zu tun hat.


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ich find auch das casuals nix im endcontent verloren haben. Die ganzen superbosse sollten lieber den 3% Prospielern mit ihren weltweit 5 proraidgilden vorbehalten sein, die restlichen 97% der casualspieler sollen doch kacken gehn, die noobs. Wenn die die bosse sehen wollen müssen die eben ihre arbeit aufgeben oder die schule schwänzen, schluss machen mit der freundin und ihre Kinder ins heim geben um mehr zeit zu haben sich zu verbessern. Oder etwa nicht? Scheiß Casualschweine, raus aus WoW. Los, wir gründen die RRPSV, Die *R*echts*R*adikale*P*ro*S*pieler*V*erbindung. Es ist uns scheiß egal das casuals zu 95% den gewinn von BLizzard ausmachen, wir sind für eine 2 Klassen gesellschaft im Spiel. *NIEDER MIT DEN CASUALS, PROS VOR!!*
> 
> *PRO HEIL, PRO HEIL!!!!*
> 
> ...



Scheiß Pro-Gamer Nazis!!!!111111 Hoch mit den Casual-Kommunisten.

Sorry, aber noch dümmlicher und flacher ging es ja wohl kaum.


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Ironie liegt wohl nicht jedem..


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Scheiß Pro-Gamer Nazis!!!!111111 Hoch mit den Casual-Kommunisten.
> 
> Sorry, aber noch dümmlicher und flacher ging es ja wohl kaum.


/sign 

für mich stand da zwar ironie off aber so wie er geschrieben hat udn auch den 
letzten satz darunter verstand ich es als trotzdem so gemeint,sry
aber wenn so über eine gruppe schreibt sollte man sich anders ausdrücken....


----------



## benniboy (25. Oktober 2009)

Naja für die meißten hier ist PDK der Endcontet und haben selber noch nicht mal Algalon oder Yogg ohne Wächter gelegt. 
Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ist das Spiel weder gesunken noch gestiegen. Klar gibt es ein Non-Hero Easy Mode Aber Cleart ihr erstmalt PdoK 25/Ulduar 25er mit sämtlichen Hardmodes und beschwert euch erst dann das es zu einfach ist und nicht nur, weil ihr mit imbaaa T9 rumgimbt und tortzdem keine 6k Dps schafft. Wenn das für euch der Endgamecontent ist mit Markenzeug rumzurennen dann sag ich nur eins:"geh marken farmen"
Ich geb zu das ich auch erst 2 Bosse in PdOk down habe und nur 4 Hardmodes in Ulduar habe aber tortzdem habe ich nie gesagt das der Aktuelle Content zu einfach ist. Und trotzdem habe ich genug Skill um sagen zu können das der echte Endcontent nicht einfach ist. Und bitte kommt nicht damit das z.b Ensidia Pdok nach einer Woche clear hatte, denn mit denen sollte sich hier keiner vergleichen...

Now flame me pls


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ironie liegt wohl nicht jedem..


stimmt XD auch nicht denen die es nicht als solches schreiben!


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> wenn ich mal ehrlich bin finde ich deine meinung vom bewerten her die reinste sch*****
> wenn du meinst den ganzen tag nicht ausm keller kommen zu müßen ist es deine sache aber über leute
> herzuziehen ist der reinste mist den man machen kann auch ich habe familie gehe arbeiten UND
> mache schule zur weiterbildung!trotzdem kann ich nebenbei noch spielen udn kann pdk raiden....
> ...






DarkSaph schrieb:


> Scheiß Pro-Gamer Nazis!!!!111111 Hoch mit den Casual-Kommunisten.
> 
> Sorry, aber noch dümmlicher und flacher ging es ja wohl kaum.



und da fragt man sich warums mit der community den bach runter geht-.- ich habe einen geqoutet der meinte casuals sollen den endcontent nicht sehen. daraufhin wollte ich übertrieben darstellen wie scheiße ich seine aussage finde. Es war also nicht ernstgemeint. Darum stand dort auch /ironie off.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

benniboy schrieb:


> Naja für die meißten hier ist PDK der Endcontet und haben selber noch nicht mal Algalon oder Yogg ohne Wächter gelegt.
> Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ist das Spiel weder gesunken noch gestiegen. Klar gibt es ein Non-Hero Easy Mode Aber Cleart ihr erstmalt PdoK 25/Ulduar 25er mit sämtlichen Hardmodes und beschwert euch erst dann das es zu einfach ist und nicht nur, weil ihr mit imbaaa T9 rumgimbt und tortzdem keine 6k Dps schafft. Wenn das für euch der Endgamecontent ist mit Markenzeug rumzurennen dann sag ich nur eins:"geh marken farmen"
> Ich geb zu das ich auch erst 2 Bosse in PdOk down habe und nur 4 Hardmodes in Ulduar habe aber tortzdem habe ich nie gesagt das der Aktuelle Content zu einfach ist. Und trotzdem habe ich genug Skill um sagen zu können das der echte Endcontent nicht einfach ist. Und bitte kommt nicht damit das z.b Ensidia Pdok nach einer Woche clear hatte, denn mit denen sollte sich hier keiner vergleichen...
> 
> Now flame me pls


flamen mag ich net bei dir finde shcon richtig was du geschrieben hast.
habe leider selber noch nicht ulduar 25er clear auch nicht mit allen hardmodes aber 
pdk 10er clear und 25er shcon bis auf 1 boss alles gelegt....leider noch nichts in hero!
gut da die meisten sowieso 4,5 k dps vorraussetzen für die 10er hero, fehlt mir nochn bisschen dazu.
letzendlich liegt es nicht am equip oder den dps sondern am spieler der dieses möglich macht!


----------



## Apuh (25. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist in der Ansicht "leichter" geworden, da man mit ein paar Marken schon lila Zeug bekommt...


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> und da fragt man sich warums mit der community den bach runter geht-.- ich habe einen geqoutet der meinte casuals sollen den endcontent nicht sehen. daraufhin wollte ich übertrieben darstellen wie scheiße ich seine aussage finde. Es war also nicht ernstgemeint. Darum stand dort auch /ironie off.


dazu habe ich auch geschrieben das ich dieses nicht als ironie
verstehe oder lese sondern aus dem grunde nicht wie es geschrieben ist.
wenn du sagst es seie ironie dann ist es verständlich für dich,für andere die es missverstehen nicht,
auch wenn es dort steht.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

das man leichter lila zeug bekommt ist ja nicht nur jetzt mit pdk so das war ja shcon vorher so.
jetzt kann man nur die bestmöglichen marken bekommen udn das endequip(fast)bekommen
und man muß nicht nur erst weiterhin ulduar 25er equip farmen bis man in pdk reinkommt.


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Darum stand dort auch /ironie off.



Dieses /ironie off ist eigentlich verdammt überflüssig, denn gute Ironie erkennt man auch ohne so einen Blödsinn. Und auch wenn der Typ, den du geflamed hast, mit Casual einen falschen Begriff benutzt hat - richtig müsste es Kacknoob heißen - , so ist die Gesamtaussage seines Postes richtig.

Und ich bleib bei meiner Meinung - Wer mehr Zeit in ein Game investiert, der sollte ingame auch mehr davon haben.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> dazu habe ich auch geschrieben das ich dieses nicht als ironie
> verstehe oder lese sondern aus dem grunde nicht wie es geschrieben ist.
> wenn du sagst es seie ironie dann ist es verständlich für dich,für andere die es missverstehen nicht,
> auch wenn es dort steht.




sobald man es als ironie markiert, ist es ironisch gemeint und wird auch immer ironisch gemeint sein und nicht die wahre ansicht des autors verkörpern. Wenn ich also schreibe

Casuals sind alle scheiße

/ironie off" (ja scheiß beispiel ich weiß)

dann bedeuted dies das ich es nicht ernst meine, ich habe also in wirklichkeit nichts gegen Casuals, es war nur eine nicht ernstgemeinte übertrieben aussage die dem geqouteten vor augen führen soll wie dämlich ich seine Aussage finde, wie ich es mit meinem "Pro heil" post getan habe. Daran kann man nichts missverstehen, sobald ich sage das es ironie ist ist es auch welche und nichts anderes ;P


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Dieses /ironie off ist eigentlich verdammt überflüssig, denn gute Ironie erkennt man auch ohne so einen Blödsinn.
> 
> Und ich bleib bei meiner Meinung - Wer mehr Zeit in ein Game investiert, der sollte ingame auch mehr davon haben.



wie du siehst reicht es nicht, denn sogar obwohl es drunter stand haben es anscheinend eigene nich kapiert und denken nun ich sei ein Casualnazi^^


----------



## Apuh (25. Oktober 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Dieses /ironie off ist eigentlich verdammt überflüssig, denn gute Ironie erkennt man auch ohne so einen Blödsinn.
> 
> Und ich bleib bei meiner Meinung - Wer mehr Zeit in ein Game investiert, der sollte ingame auch mehr davon haben.


Ich glaube, für diese "Vollpfosten", die im ersten Moment die Ironie nicht gleich erkennen, ist wohl so ein Blödsinn ziemlich Sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

gut dann ist es so als irnonie gemeint...
es wäre aber auch so als wenn cih schreibe
"langzeit spieler wären assis"sry ist echt nciht so gemeint

aber darunter dann schreibe /ironie off

aber ich es dann ernst meine und nur kb auf flames habe oder anderes
trotzdem werden im nachhinein irgendwelche sich drüber aufregen udn schreiben das man sich sowas verkneifen kann.
ich habe auch nichts gegen pro spieler und vertrete viele ihrer meinungen,aber ich schreibe auch nicht so übertriebene meinungen oder irnoien.
ich sage jetzt mal gut is und weitergehts


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> gut dann ist es so als irnonie gemeint...
> es wäre aber auch so als wenn cih schreibe
> "langzeit spieler wären assis"sry ist echt nciht so gemeint
> 
> ...


ok gut is^^ aber du solltest dir den kerl dem meine aussage galt nochmal anschauen, das war schon wirklich extrem was er meinte (seite 9), ich mein ich bezahl dasselbe wie er warum soll ich dann nicht auch den endcontent sehen dürfen? wenn ich das nicht darf bezahl ich auch nicht mehr den vollen preis. Und dann darf dieser nette "Pro" mal schauen wie lange blizzard die server noch offen hat wenn plötzlich alle casuals nur noch die hälfte bezahlen (wenn wir davon ausgehen das der endcontent 50% des spielerlebnisses eines 80er ausmachen, neben handeln (farmen und skillen inbegriffen)und dailys).


----------



## Arldo (25. Oktober 2009)

> Der ganze Thread ist vom ersten Post (dem Post des Erstellers) völliger Schwachsinn, denn:
> Was behauptet der Ersteller ?
> Richtig, er behauptet Wow wäre nicht zu einfach sprich im Grunde schwer.
> Was führt er für Gründe auf ?
> ...


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ok gut is^^ aber du solltest dir den kerl dem meine aussage galt nochmal anschauen, das war schon wirklich extrem was er meinte (seite 9), ich mein ich bezahl dasselbe wie er warum soll ich dann nicht auch den endcontent sehen dürfen? wenn ich das nicht darf bezahl ich auch nicht mehr den vollen preis. Und dann darf dieser nette "Pro" mal schauen wie lange blizzard die server noch offen hat wenn plötzlich alle casuals nur noch die hälfte bezahlen (wenn wir davon ausgehen das der endcontent 50% des spielerlebnisses eines 80er ausmachen, neben handeln (farmen und skillen inbegriffen)und dailys).


mh mh mh gerade getan und gelesen ja stimmt damit haste vollkommen recht.
man darf auch als casual alles sehn dürfen dafür zahlt man und spielt man das spiel ja auch.


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ok gut is^^ aber du solltest dir den kerl dem meine aussage galt nochmal anschauen, das war schon wirklich extrem was er meinte (seite 9), ich mein ich bezahl dasselbe wie er warum soll ich dann nicht auch den endcontent sehen dürfen? wenn ich das nicht darf bezahl ich auch nicht mehr den vollen preis. Und dann darf dieser nette "Pro" mal schauen wie lange blizzard die server noch offen hat wenn plötzlich alle casuals nur noch die hälfte bezahlen (wenn wir davon ausgehen das der endcontent 50% des spielerlebnisses eines 80er ausmachen, neben handeln (farmen und skillen inbegriffen)und dailys).




Man versteh das doch mal - du DARFST jeden Content den Blizz integriert sehen. Nur, sich hier alleine mit dem 13 Euro-Joker in die Schmoll-Ecke zu verziehen, finde ich mal typisch für eine leider schon viel zu weit verbreitete Lebenseinstellung. Alles haben wollen aber nichts dafür tun wollen.

Die 13 Euro bezahlt jeder und das ist der Beitrag das du auf dem Server einloggen darfst für einen Monat. Da ist nirgendwo etwas kleingedrucktes das einem Epics garantiert. 

Wenn jemand also 13 Euro im Monat bezahlt (welch Riesensumme btw..) steht ihm genauso alles frei alles zu sehen und zu tun. Nur Wenn einer mehr leistet, besser spielt, sich mehr mit seinem char auseinandersetzt, Rotationen trainiert, sich über Sockelsteine gedanken macht und alles was halt so dazugehört (!), warum zur Hölle soll der dann nicht weiter im Content sein dürfen als so ein T9-Markenboon der nichtmal Sockelsteine in seiner Rüstung hat ?

Zu Classic-WoW Zeiten hatte das komischerweise noch jeder so eingesehen und die Leute waren auch glücklich wenn sie noch in MC wipten als andere gilden schon Nef down hatten. Keine ahnung was da jetzt für Leute spielen....blöde geldgier von Activision..


----------



## Ixidus (25. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht(!) zu einfach!




doch!


----------



## kenikoks (25. Oktober 2009)

tja was blizz getan hat musste aucht getan werden um die grosse anzahl wow spieler am spiel zu halten und dies weiter aufzubauen
wie es aussieht sind die meisten damit zu frieden und nicht jeder will seine meiste zeit mit einem spiel verbringen deshalb ist der erfollg von blizz so gestiegen und wenn einige "old school"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spieler sich beschweren und der grösere teil dass so mag muss das ja nicht geändert werden und das sieht auch so aus... 


*auf rechtschreibfehler wurde nciht geachtet also nicht sofort flamen ...ist ja nur e post in einem forum wo es nur um spaß gehen sollte und nicht um den ernst des lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Man versteh das doch mal - du DARFST jeden Content den Blizz integriert sehen. Nur, sich hier alleine mit dem 13 Euro-Joker in die Schmoll-Ecke zu verziehen, finde ich mal typisch für eine leider schon viel zu weit verbreitete Lebenseinstellung. Alles haben wollen aber nichts dafür tun wollen.
> 
> Die 13 Euro bezahlt jeder und das ist der Beitrag das du auf dem Server einloggen darfst für einen Monat. Da ist nirgendwo etwas kleingedrucktes das einem Epics garantiert.
> 
> ...



ihr dürft doch weiter sein, oder meint ihr die T9 markenboons kommen bis in die hm´s? wir sehen alle das gleiche und ihr seid trotzdem eine stufe weiter. Ich geh Obsi 25 auf normal, du gehts obsi 25 im HM, wir sehen beide das gleiche und trotzdem bist du weiter als ich. Problem gelöst oder nicht? und wenn icecrown rauskommt, dann werd ich wieter eq farmen, guides anschauen usw... und dann IC normal gehen, und du gehst dann wahrscheinlich schon HM. Wir dürfen beide Athras umkloppen (sofern der sich umkloppen lässt) und trotzdem bist du als Pro weiter als ich. Zufrieden?


----------



## StarBlight (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Die 13 Euro bezahlt jeder und das ist der Beitrag das du auf dem Server einloggen darfst für einen Monat. Da ist nirgendwo etwas kleingedrucktes das einem Epics garantiert.



Genauso wenig steht da dass nur Möchtegern Progamer den Endcontent sehen dürfen.


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Man versteh das doch mal - du DARFST jeden Content den Blizz integriert sehen. Nur, sich hier alleine mit dem 13 Euro-Joker in die Schmoll-Ecke zu verziehen, finde ich mal typisch für eine leider schon viel zu weit verbreitete Lebenseinstellung. Alles haben wollen aber nichts dafür tun wollen.
> 
> Die 13 Euro bezahlt jeder und das ist der Beitrag das du auf dem Server einloggen darfst für einen Monat. Da ist nirgendwo etwas kleingedrucktes das einem Epics garantiert.
> 
> ...



Einfach nur lächerlich, du könntest genauso gut fragen: Warum sollte man mehr sehen dürfen, nur wenn man länger am PC sitzt?

Bezahlst du auch deine 50&#8364; für dein Fitnessstudio, und wunderst dich nicht, warum du nicht in den Hantelraum gehen darfst?!


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich, du könntest genauso gut fragen: Warum sollte man mehr sehen dürfen, nur wenn man länger am PC sitzt?



Du checkst es einfach nicht oder ?

Es gibt Spieler die KÖNNEN spielen, und bei denen reicht es auch wenn sie 2x die woche raiden gehen - auch Casuals genannt.

Dann gibt es noch Spieler die sitzen 40 Stunden die woche am PC und bekommen trotzdem nix gebacken - auch Kackboons genannt.

Wie genau darf ich deine aussage bezüglich der Zeit vorm PC nun deuten ?


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Du checkst es einfach nicht oder ?
> 
> Es gibt Spieler die KÖNNEN spielen, und bei denen reicht es auch wenn sie 2x die woche raiden gehen - auch Casuals genannt.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube du misscheckst hier das Thema, es geht nicht darum wer lolokacknup ist oder wer was gebacken bekommt ohne viel zu spielen, sondern warum diese selbst ernannten Pro-Gamer MEHR sehen dürfen sollten, als Casuals, nur weil sie länger vor dem Rechner sitzen..


----------



## Berghammer71 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollt auch mal was zum Thema "WoW zu einfach" sagen - wenn auch nichts gutes.


1. Video Otherguy Gameplay Hilfe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfVbaeSvi0s
Otherguy meldet sich zurück mit Tipps.

2. Video AION Gameplay Hilfe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXttiRDWLN0
Erklärt wesentlich Jumpshot

3. Video Todesritter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpGfYSHNIqE

Es war das 2. Todesrittervideo, da ich das erste auf youtube völlig langweilig fand -
beide aber mit 5 Sternen gekennzeichnet sind. 

Auffällig beim Todesritter boom Tod, dementsprechen hatte damals WoW nach Warsong mit 17/20 Plattenträger
verlassen.

Ich habs dann dann nochmal unter "Todesritter PvP Gameplay" auf youtube versucht.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAEYfBlF9QI

10 k hits, mit addons so befüllt das man im Ernstfall nicht wirklich wichtige Winzigkeiten sehen würde - irgendwie
Godmode.

Bei den Jägerveränderung in WoW das gleiche, 5 Meter minimum Distance einfach entfernt.

Aber wenn man das Todesrittervideo mit älteren WoW oder anderen Gameplayklassenvideos vergleicht,
kann man nur noch auf die Idee kommen das es schon allein mit der Klasse zu leicht ist... wenn man ehrlich ist.

Darüberhinaus kam das damage dps Gefrage bei der Gruppensuche auf als ich WoW leavte und sorry, wenn man
anhand des simpelen dps seine Mitspieler auswählt hört sich das als einzig relevanter Faktor an, und damit halt
wirklich viel zu leicht.

Sicherlich gibt es viele die es anders sehen - aber zuletzt war es für mich nur noch hello kitty.


----------



## Drop-Dead (25. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.



einfacher wurde es auf jeden fall aber meiner meinung nach nicht ZU einfach ^^ sowas will ich nur von jemanden hören der alle hardmodes usw durch hat ...


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ihr dürft doch weiter sein, oder meint ihr die T9 markenboons kommen bis in die hm´s? wir sehen alle das gleiche und ihr seid trotzdem eine stufe weiter. Ich geh Obsi 25 auf normal, du gehts obsi 25 im HM, wir sehen beide das gleiche und trotzdem bist du weiter als ich. Problem gelöst oder nicht? und wenn icecrown rauskommt, dann werd ich wieter eq farmen, guides anschauen usw... und dann IC normal gehen, und du gehst dann wahrscheinlich schon HM. Wir dürfen beide Athras umkloppen (sofern der sich umkloppen lässt) und trotzdem bist du als Pro weiter als ich. Zufrieden?




Ihm gehts darum, dass diese scheiß noobs, die nur 2 Stunden am PC sitzen, nix sehen dürfen, warum auch? Auf der Arbeit bekommst du auch mehr Geld für mehr Arbeit, und da WoW für viele ein zweiter Job ist, muss es doch genauso sein....


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ich glaube du misscheckst hier das Thema, es geht nicht darum wer lolokacknup ist oder wer was gebacken bekommt ohne viel zu spielen, sondern warum diese selbst ernannten Pro-Gamer MEHR sehen dürfen sollten, als Casuals, nur weil sie länger vor dem Rechner sitzen..



Ich sage schon die ganze Zeit das viele deiner zitierten "Pro-Gamer" nicht zwangsläufig lange vor der Kiste sitzen....



Selidia schrieb:


> Auf der Arbeit bekommst du auch mehr Geld für mehr Arbeit



Aha, aber der Raketenwissenschaftler wird in 2 Stunden hoffe ich doch mehr Geld verdienen als die Putzfrau die 8h in seinem Büro rumwischt. Wenn du schon das Beispiel "Arbeit" bringen willst.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ihm gehts darum, dass diese scheiß noobs, die nur 2 Stunden am PC sitzen, nix sehen dürfen, warum auch? Auf der Arbeit bekommst du auch mehr Geld für mehr Arbeit, und da WoW für viele ein zweiter Job ist, muss es doch genauso sein....



gut, dann dürfen die halt nix mehr sehen. dann kündigen die ihren acc, und da es sich bei deisen scheiß noobs um einen großteil der spieler handeln dürfte, fährt blizz riesen verluste ein, muss alle server schließen und ihr pros könnt schon AoC, Aion, HdRO usw spielen...aber dann werden wir ja sehen ob ihr da genauso Pro seid wie in wow.


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich sage schon die ganze Zeit das viele deiner zitierten "Pro-Gamer" nicht zwangsläufig lange vor der Kiste sitzen....





> Nur Wenn einer mehr leistet, besser spielt, sich mehr mit seinem char auseinandersetzt, Rotationen trainiert, sich über Sockelsteine gedanken macht und alles was halt so dazugehört (!), warum zur Hölle soll der dann nicht weiter im Content sein dürfen als so ein T9-Markenboon der nichtmal Sockelsteine in seiner Rüstung hat ?



Aaahja..


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Aaahja..



du Held, und wo habe ich da geschrieben das der auch mehr spielt ?


----------



## Drop-Dead (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Aaahja..




mehr leisten ist nicht = mehr spielen


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> gut, dann dürfen die halt nix mehr sehen. dann kündigen die ihren acc, und da es sich bei deisen scheiß noobs um einen großteil der spieler handeln dürfte, fährt blizz riesen verluste ein, muss alle server schließen und ihr pros könnt schon AoC, Aion, HdRO usw spielen...aber dann werden wir ja sehen ob ihr da genauso Pro seid wie in wow.



Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben das Leute die wenig Zeit haben nichts sehen dürfen vom Content ! Im Gegenteil, ich habe sogar behauptet das es viele Spieler gibt die wenig spielen und trotzdem weit gekommen sind.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ihm gehts darum, dass diese scheiß noobs, die nur 2 Stunden am PC sitzen, nix sehen dürfen, warum auch? Auf der Arbeit bekommst du auch mehr Geld für mehr Arbeit, und da WoW für viele ein zweiter Job ist, muss es doch genauso sein....



war an ihn hier gerichtet



Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben das Leute die wenig Zeit haben nichts sehen dürfen vom Content ! Im Gegenteil, ich habe sogar behauptet das es viele Spieler gibt die wenig spielen und trotzdem weit gekommen sind.


----------



## Selidia (25. Oktober 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> mehr leisten ist nicht = mehr spielen




Sich mit allen Ecken und Kannten des Spiels auseinander zu setzen = Zeit investieren = mehr spielen

doll, wa?


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Sich mit allen Ecken und Kannten des Spiels auseinander zu setzen = Zeit investieren = mehr spielen
> 
> doll, wa?



Es ändert sich ja auch soooviel jeden Tag. Wer da nicht mit 8h täglichem Training am Ball bleibt kann kaum noch geradeaus laufen.

Wenn du mit dem Auto wohin fährst, überlegst du dann auch bei jedem Mal die kürzeste Strecke oder denkst du es reicht wenn du sie 1x gefunden hast und diese dann immer wieder fährst ?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Auto wohin fährst, überlegst du dann auch bei jedem Mal die kürzeste Strecke oder denkst du es reicht wenn du sie 1x gefunden hast und diese dann immer wieder fährst ?



dank navi kann heute jeder knoob den kürzesten weg finden...... früher brauchte man noch skill...*/hust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im grunde hast du aber recht.


----------



## nengo (25. Oktober 2009)

...wir hatten dkp schon zu 60er zeiten.


----------



## Enyalios (25. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> dank navi kann heute jeder knoob den kürzesten weg finden...... früher brauchte man noch skill...*/hust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stimmt, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber selbst hier werden die ersten schon ihr Ziel erreicht haben weil sie die Strecke auch ohne Navi schon kannten und die anderen fuchteln derweil noch an der Bedienung vom Navi rum und stehen noch bei KM 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (25. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Sich mit allen Ecken und Kannten des Spiels auseinander zu setzen = Zeit investieren = mehr spielen
> 
> doll, wa?



Naja, wer zumindest halbwegs intelligent ist, hat den Dreh, seine Klasse zu spielen schnell raus. Und eigentlich wirds dem Kacknoob von Heute doch auch auf Elitestjerks.com vorgekaut.


----------



## sinnrg (25. Oktober 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Naja, wer zumindest halbwegs intelligent ist, hat den Dreh, seine Klasse zu spielen schnell raus. Und eigentlich wirds dem Kacknoob von Heute doch auch auf Elitestjerks.com vorgekaut.



Der Kacknoob von heute hat noch nie was von Elitejerks gehört!


----------



## Heiligenblut (25. Oktober 2009)

So ich zähle mal ein paar Dinge auf und ich denke da kann mir keiner wiedersprechen.

Worran sieht man das WOW einfacher geworden ist?

- Als Random zu raiden war damals absolut net möglich! Heutzutage clearen Randomgruppen den End Content das muß man sich mal reinziehen! Ja ich meine mit End Content PDK normal und nicht Hardmode.
- Mehr EP, Account gebundenes Zeugs, die Leute leveln viel zu schnell schauen sich nichts an und wenn sie 80 sind können sie ihre Klasse immer noch nicht spielen
- Pala & Hexer Mounts beim Lehrer? Also das ist doch wohl jedem sauer aufgestossen der die Questreihen gemacht hat
- Mounts ab Lvl 20 <> macht das Leveln noch einfacher (naja ist ja seit WOTL sowieso net schwierig) und kosten nen feuchten Furz. Jaaa auch hier haben wir "steckt den Leuten alles in den Hintern".
- T 8 Marken für Heros also das war ja wohl der größte Scheiß denn sich Blizzard ausgedacht hat! Wenn man früher jemanden in Full Epic gesehen hat wußte man das er wohl spielen kann, heutzutage haste T9 equippte Leute die so Movement Krüppel sind das sie dauernd bei THADDIUS verrecken und das ist wohl der leichteste Boss ever. Naja manchmal frag ich mich ob die nicht wissen wo links und rechts ist oder wie plus und minus aussehen
- PDK naja naja ein Raid ohne wirklichen Trash, also wieder eine vereinfachung!
- Was mir grad noch so einfällt, Thunderbluff > OG mitm Zeppelin. Früher mußte man schön warten bis man das richtige lvl hat oder versuchen heil in OG anzukommen^^

Und noch folgendes zu Movement Krüppeln oder sogenannten "casuals". Wenn Sie keine Zeit haben oder einfach zu dumm sind für dieses Spiel dann sollen sie Questen, Farmen sich an den Füßen spielen oder sonstwas! Aber genau die Leute wollen immer schön raiden und Marken farmen, aber sich mal zu verbessern. nö warum sollten sie. Lieber den Spielern die spielen können auf den Sack gehen. Wenn ich Raids leite bekommt keiner Loot wenn er aus purer Dummheit direkt zu Beginn des Kampfes stirbt oder wenn er mehr als einmal bei Thaddius falsch läuft zum Beispiel. Ich sehe es nämlich nicht ein das so eine Person Equip bekommt aber den ganzen Fight im Dreck lag. Und die, die sich anstrengen sollen sich dann mit so einem Lowbob um die Items prügeln? Nein Danke!!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. Oktober 2009)

Heiligenblut schrieb:


> So ich zähle mal ein paar Dinge auf und ich denke da kann mir keiner wiedersprechen.
> 
> Worran sieht man das WOW einfacher geworden ist?
> 
> ...



/sign alles...
pre bc wars random echt heftig... aq 20 schaffte man 2. boss fast nie mit ner nicht allzu imba random grp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaupause (26. Oktober 2009)

also ich sehe es so, das sobald man nen level 80 char hat, das spiel schon recht einfach ist.
man kann sich mit gold sobald man stufe 80 erreicht hat fast komplett episch equipen. und das so erhaltene equip reicht definitiv für 3,5k dps aus. damit sollte pdk von anfang an möglich sein.
alle schlachtzüge können auch mit mäßigen randomgruppen gecleart werden (heroic mods mal ausgenommen). selbst wenn da 20% der leute den boss nicht kennen und sterben, ist ein kill definitiv möglich.

jeder der meint, dass es schwer wäre an equip zu kommen, der hat classic oder bc definitiv nicht gespielt.



Heiligenblut schrieb:


> - T 8 Marken für Heros also das war ja wohl der größte Scheiß denn sich Blizzard ausgedacht hat!



bald gibts komplettes t9 für heromarken und nicht nur kopf, brust ^^ also wirds nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (26. Oktober 2009)

Heiligenblut schrieb:


> So ich zähle mal ein paar Dinge auf und ich denke da kann mir keiner wiedersprechen.
> 
> Worran sieht man das WOW einfacher geworden ist?
> 
> ...



erstma dazu ein ganz dickes /sign.

und dann habe ich ma bei wowprogress einige gilden, die was erreicht haben gesucht und nach deren raidzeiten geguckt. Und siehe da eine gilde ist mir ins auge gesprungden, wo ein kumpel mir gesagt hat, dass die auf seinem server gut sind und nicht viel Raiden.

http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/nera-thor/klickers

Die Raidzeiten bei denen sind :
Unsere Raidzeiten gestalten sich wie folgt:
 Dienstag: 19:00 - 23:00
 Donnerstag: 19:00 - 23:00
 Sonntag: 19:00 - 23:00

Und sie haben damit, A Tribute to Skill (25), geschafft, was bei denen gut zutrifft, weil man mit den Zeiten Skill haben muss. Das bedeutet eben net, wie viele denken, dass jeder der gut raidet jeden Tag 4std vorm PC hockt und raidet.

*
*


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Oktober 2009)

> Unsere Raidzeiten gestalten sich wie folgt:
> Dienstag: 19:00 - 23:00
> Donnerstag: 19:00 - 23:00
> Sonntag: 19:00 - 23:00


was ausser dass sie 12 std. RL verpasst haben pro Woche, haben die denn erreicht?

Ich bin froh, dass es WoW gibt!
Wenn die Spieler die Spielzeit mit Lernen/Fortbildung/Sozial Kontakten verbringen würden, hätten wir mit einem Schlag zuviele 
intelligente,gebildete und freundliche Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

also das gewhine um die Dkp is ja schwachsinn.

Wer viel raidet kriegt viel DKP und kann sich meh leisten das ist wie im echten leben wer viel arbeitet kriegt viel kohle und somit ist das auch berechtigt.
Wer keine Zeit zum raiden hat der hat in einer Raidgilde auch nichts verloren.


----------



## Isilrond (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man wie Ensidia 2-3 Tage nach dem Erscheinen der Bosse die Inis clear hat, dann ist das Skill und ganz sicher nicht leicht - wenn man als Casual 3 Monate danach die Ini clear hat, dann ist das total pimmelig, weil man die Encounter "ausgeart". Man überspringt durch mehr DPS/mehr Heal/mehr HP einfach den Sinn der Encounter (als Beispiel die "Door Tactic" bei Valkyr Twins 25HC). 

Zum Thema Random Raids - ich raide nur Random außer PdoK10 mit Stamm....und ich bin unter den Top 3 Protpalas aufem Realm.


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> also das gewhine um die Dkp is ja schwachsinn.
> 
> Wer viel raidet kriegt viel DKP und kann sich meh leisten das ist wie im echten leben wer viel arbeitet kriegt viel kohle und somit ist das auch berechtigt.
> Wer keine Zeit zum raiden hat der hat in einer Raidgilde auch nichts verloren.



JA, der Trend geht aber genau in die andere Richtung seitens Blizzard. Ich denke das wird sich auch mit Cataclysm nicht ändern bzw. eher noch forciert. 
Die ursprünglichen Entwickler sind leider schon lange bei einem anderen Spiel und seitdem Activision ihre Griffel dabei hat wird sowieso alles auf Max. Accounts bzw. max. Gewinn getrimmt. Aus Firmensicht natürlich verständlich und wer erst später zu WoW kam dem wird das auch garnicht mehr auffallen. Von daher verstehe ich es auch das sich manche über die "Meckerer" aufregen weil für sie ja alles in Butter ist.

Wem das nicht zusagt der sollte die Reissleine ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2009)

Heiligenblut schrieb:


> - Als Random zu raiden war damals absolut net möglich! Heutzutage clearen Randomgruppen den End Content das muß man sich mal reinziehen! Ja ich meine mit End Content PDK normal und nicht Hardmode.



Soso. Und Hardmode ist dann kein Endcontent oder was?

Über Dich und Deinesgleichen kann man nur den Kopf schütteln, Eure verzerrte Realitätswahrnehmung bringt mich zum erstem Mal in meinem Leben dazu, zu überlegen, ob Christian Pfeiffer nicht vielleicht doch recht hat. Du jedenfalls hast mit fast keinem Deiner Punkte recht.


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso. Und Hardmode ist dann kein Endcontent oder was?
> 
> Über Dich und Deinesgleichen kann man nur den Kopf schütteln, Eure verzerrte Realitätswahrnehmung bringt mich zum erstem Mal in meinem Leben dazu, zu überlegen, ob Christian Pfeiffer nicht vielleicht doch recht hat. Du jedenfalls hast mit fast keinem Deiner Punkte recht.



Hätte doch Blizzard nur mehr Kunden wie dich. Sie müssten einfach nur zum jetzigen Contentstand einen "Super-Hardmode" sowie einen "Omfg-Hardmode" ins Spiel einführen und könnten dir das dann glatt als AddOn verkaufen. Neuer content bis zum abwinken, juchuu !

Wie gesagt, würde man eine Umfrage rein unter Classicspielern machen - das Feedback wäre vernichtend. Heute hat zumindest in den Foren natürlich jeder schon zu release mit woW begonnen und findet die Entwicklungen mega.


----------



## Natar (26. Oktober 2009)

- Rdm-erfolgreich zu raiden war unmöglich
- Es gibt auch rdm-gruppen welche hardmodes meistern
- hardmode = kein content

wo siehst du da realitätsverzerrung?

seit tbc am spielen und sich für den tschegga sondergleichen halten wa?


----------



## Nexilein (26. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht in welcher Welt du lebst, aber in Hyal war man schon gut und gerne 5 Tage beschäftigt. Karazhan dauerte gute 3 Tage. Wenn ich an die endlosen Wipes bei Gruul denke wird mir immer noch übel. SSC und FdS sind sogar als 80er noch ne harte Nuss. Bei BT konnten normale Spieler schon froh sein, wenn sie den Naga-Boss überhaupt erblicken konnten. Maggi waren in der Regel 4-5 Wipes. Die anderen sinnlosen Abkürzungen kann ich nicht entziffern.



Die "Die anderen sinnlosen Abkürzungen" bezeichnen Lvl 60 Raidcontent...

Nur um das nochmal nachzuvollziehen:
*Ich* habe angemerkt, dass es früher schon sehr selten war das man sich Wochen oder sogar Monate mit einem einzelnen Boss aufgehalten hat.
*Du* widersprichst mir, und begründest es damit das man die BC Raids nach 3 bis 5 Raidtagen clear hatte.
Deshalb:

*Danke*


----------



## Akurias (26. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du beziehst dich sicherlich auf die acc items...neuanfänger haben diese nicht und lvln genau so schnell wie damals.
> und dass man sein eq schnell zusamen hat hängt mit den argumenten vom TE zusammen.
> ich wette wenn du dir nen raid suchst der sich noch nicht mit naxx beschäftigt hat (keine guides usw) wirst du den ganzen abend nur whipen




Das hat nicht nur was mit den acc items zutun. Schon kurz vor erscheinen von Wotlk wurden die ep pro lvl um 30% herrunter gesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (26. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, würde man eine Umfrage rein unter Classicspielern machen - das Feedback wäre vernichtend.



/veto
Wer zu Classic Zeiten gespielt hat, der weiß das die Raids früher grottig waren, niemand auf Equip und DpS geachtet hat und man mit einer Gruppe die sich vorher zumindest einigermaßen um blaues Equip bemüht hat bis AQ 40 jede Instanz in ein paar Wochen durch haben konnte. Was da wirklich Zeit gekostet hat waren Trahsmobs & Resifarmen. Und nur weil Nefarian ein zäher Bursche war, sollte man heute nicht erzählen das BWL schwerer als ein WotLK Raid war.



Natar schrieb:


> - Rdm-erfolgreich zu raiden war unmöglich



Klar gab es früher weniger Randomraids, aber das lag an 2 Dingen:

1. Viel Trash und noch mehr Organisationsaufwand bei 40 Mann, was mann sich nicht random antun wollte.
2. Jeder der Raiden wollte konnte sich einer großen Gilde anschließen, weil damals auch wirklich jeder mitgenommen wurde er nicht gerade versucht hat den Boss zu heilen (und selbst da gab es Ausnahmen).

Es lag aber nicht daran, dass man sich hundert Stunden einspielen mußte um die ach so komplexen Bossmechaniken meistern zu können.
Komischerweiße waren Instanzen mit weniger Organisationsaufwand wie Ony und ZG random recht gut machbar. Und wenn man die Ini nicht unbedingt clearen wollte konnte man sich sogar auf AQ20 Random einlassen.


----------



## Daragon79 (26. Oktober 2009)

WOW ist echt einfach geworden.

Ich habe am 13.10 mit meinem Schurken Level 80 erreicht und nun knapp 2 Wochen später habe ich einen Itemschnitt von 221 (Zwischen Ulduar 10er und Ulduar 25er).
Dabei habe ich mir alles für Marken geholt, was es so gibt, PDC normal sowie PDC hero abgefarmt und einen Glückdrop dabei gehabt (Ony 25er Mainhand Waffe).

Für 2 Wochen stupides farmen auf dem Equipstand zu sein, wie ein Spieler der mit seiner 10er mühsam Ulduar gemacht hat, ist schon traurig eigentlich. In meiner Situation ist es natürlich praktisch, aber wenn ich mal überlege, wieviel Zeit ich mit meinem Main im 25er verbracht habe, um das entsprechende Equip zu bekommen..... ohne Worte.


----------



## kurnthewar (26. Oktober 2009)

es ist einfacher an eq zu kommen damit hast du recht.

aber das wow einfacher geworden ist beschweilfe ich. mittlerweile gibt es zu jedem boss ein video guide. 
es gibt klassen guids mit best in slot u.s.w. man muss sich mit den sachen nicht mehr beschäftigen man kann einfach spielen und das wars.


und zu guter letzt glaube ich auch kaum das ein hoher aufwand ein spiel schwieriger macht.


----------



## Quafo (26. Oktober 2009)

schönes thema - denn es gibt kein richtig oder falsch. beide lager haben recht wenn sie sagen "ja, wow ist (zu) einfach" und "nein, wow ist nicht zu einfach". welche wahrheit zutrifft hängt einfach vom spielertyp ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spieler a)
ist der spieler, der das optimum aus seinen char heraus holen möchte (verzauberung, sockelung usw.). zu bc zeiten musste der spieler noch 100% seiner leistung abrufen um in ssc/fds die endbosse zu legen. im jetzigen contentbereich (ich rede hier von non hero raids) kann der spieler z. b. mit nur noch 70% seiner leistung die bosse legen. wenn spieler a sagt, dass wow zu einfach geworden ist, dann hat er aus seiner perspektiver recht.

aber es gibt auch noch andere spieler. 

spieler b)
strengt sich in rahmen seiner möglichkeiten an und schafft vielleicht nur 50% der maximalleistung seines chars. für ihn sind die geforderten 70% aber noch immer zu viel. für ihn ist wow nicht einfacher geworden. er beisst sich weiterhin die zähne an den bossen aus. die aussage, dass wow nicht zu einfach ist, ist unter diesem gesichtspunkt richtig und nachvollziehbar.


ich selbst war bis vor kurzem in einer sogenannten raidgilden (eigentlich eine doofe beichnung). im vergleich zu bc zeiten finde ich auch, dass die raidbosse im normalen modus leichter geworden sind. die bosse verzeihen eher mal einen fehler bzw. lassen einen mehr zeit zum reagieren. vor rund 3 wochen hatte ich den server gewechselt und bin zu rl freunden in die gilde gegangen. die meisten spieler dort reizen ihre klasse bei weitem nicht aus (gemessen am equip - vielleicht nur zu 50-60%) und siehe da, da wird selbst pdk im normalmodus oder ony wieder zu einer herausforderung. 

wie heisst es immer so schön - leben und leben lassen. vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal davon runter kommen, seinen eigenen anspruch bzw. maßstab als den einzig richtig richtigen anzusehen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daragon79 (26. Oktober 2009)

Eben genau deswegen ist WOW soviel einfacher geworden.

Dadurch das man so einfach an richtig gutes Equipment kommt, ist der bestehende Content soviel einfacher geworden.

Schau mal, wenn ich nicht so einfach an Equip käme und insgesamt dann mal auf nem Item Level von 200 (Rar+Eqic) wäre, bräuchte ich nicht mal im entferntesten daran zu denken PDK 10er zu gehen. Aber jetzt durch meine 2 Wochen Farmaktion kann ich nach PDK 10er gehen und dort den nötigen Damage machen, damit wir den Encounter schaffen können.

Durch das hohe Equip ist Naxx schon ein Witz und selbst Ulduar 10er ist equipmenttechnisch schon recht uninteressant.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es in WOW wieder wesentlich schwieriger sein an gutes Equipment zu kommen, dass würde zumindestens ein wenig die Langzeitmotivation was aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## Contactman (26. Oktober 2009)

Daragon79 schrieb:


> Eben genau deswegen ist WOW soviel einfacher geworden.
> 
> Dadurch das man so einfach an richtig gutes Equipment kommt, ist der bestehende Content soviel einfacher geworden.
> 
> ...



Jetzt kannste PDK10 gehen. Genau, brauchst nur noch den Erfolg, sonst wird man meist sowieso nicht mitgenommen. 
Also liegt da die Schwierigkeit in WoW. Die Spieler machen es den Spielern schwierig.

Edit: Dazu kommt noch, dass die Leute, sobald es schwierig wird (z.B. ein Wipe), die Gruppe verlassen. Also zeigt das doch, dass die Leute es "einfach" wollen.


----------



## sinnrg (26. Oktober 2009)

Daragon79 schrieb:


> Für 2 Wochen stupides farmen auf dem Equipstand zu sein, wie ein Spieler der mit seiner 10er mühsam Ulduar gemacht hat, ist schon traurig eigentlich. *In meiner Situation ist es natürlich praktisch*, aber wenn ich mal überlege, wieviel Zeit ich mit meinem Main im 25er verbracht habe, um das entsprechende Equip zu bekommen..... ohne Worte.



- Erleichterung für's Twinken
- Erleichterung für die die mitten in WoTlK mit WoW begonnen haben, um den Anschluss zu finden
- Erleichterung für die, die ne Pause gemacht haben. 1-2 Woche Hero's, dann wieder voll dabei mit Raid-Kumpelz

Ist das so schlecht?

Frage: Hast Du schon irgendwas erreicht, wenn Du jetzt Itemlevel-Durchschnitt 221 hast? Ich denke nicht. Schafft ja anscheinend jeder Noob. Wieso machen WoW'ler immer alles am Equip fest? Werd ich nie verstehen. Deswegen jetzt auch bei GW ;-) Ein Neuling, der das Gleiche macht wie Du, meinste der ist so fit und gut wie Du (fit durch Main) das 1. Mal in PDK? Obwohl er nur 5er Hero's abgefarmt hat? Never!



> Das hat nicht nur was mit den acc items zutun.



-> Acc-Items, da kommt ein Neuanfänger nicht ran. *Keine Erleichterung!*
-> Ist eine Erleichterung für's Twinken!

Ist das so schlecht?



> Schon kurz vor erscheinen von Wotlk wurden die ep pro lvl um 30% herrunter gesetzt



-> Ja, ist eine Erleichterung für's Twinken, sowie auch für Neulinge. Stellt Euch mal vor, ein Kumpel von mir ist Familenvater, Überstunden ohne Ende, der brauchte 1,2 Jahre RL um auf Lvl 70 zu kommen. Und ingame habe ich noch mehr von der Sorte kennengelernt! Sollen die aufhören? Ihnen macht WoW Fun und sie zahlen brav die Entwicklung Eures ja so leicht gewordenen Endgames...


----------



## Super PePe (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne genug Leute die PdoK Erfolge haben. Sich auch damit brüsten. Und dennoch bei z.b. OCU Hero passen. Weil sie es in den letzten Monaten nicht einmal hinbekommen haben diese Instanz wipefrei zu säubern (geschweige denn zu einem Ende zu bringen). Dann liegt der Verdacht nahe, dasz sie zwar PdoK erfolgreich überlebten, jedoch meist tot als lebend. Ich spreche einfach schon lange jeglichen T8/9er der bei sowas oder auf dem Weg zu Flick wiped, stirbt oder addet jeglichen Skill ab. Ich geh sogar soweit zu sagen das solche Leute, mit Verlaub, zu dumm sind ohne Questhelper einen Questmob zu finden. 
Dazu kommt ein latenter Anflug von ADS. Nach ein oder zwei Wipes kommt meist, 'lasst ein anderen Boss probieren' was dann darin endet das sich die Gruppe über diese Diskussion entzweit, weil sowas jegliche Spannung und Luft aus der Gruppe nimmt. Meist kommt dieser Vorschlag von oben genannten Spielertypus. 
Aus dem Grund fällt es mir schwer einschätzen zu können ob WoW leichter, der Spielerpool einfach größer oder/und die Masse dümmer geworden ist. Ich nehme an es ist von Allem etwas. 

Ich versuche jede Woche soviel meiner IDs zu spielen wie geht. Die besten Gruppen sind immer die, die contentequiplvl -1 haben. Sprich jene Gruppen die 226/219er Content mit 213/200er equip spielen.
4K dps Naxx Gruppen oder 5K PdK Gruppen meide ich, meiste haben die nix drauf.

btw: es sterben mehr 80iger in BWL als früher 60er, Grund: fehlende Mobkenntnis


----------



## Demus (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find WoW nicht zu einfach. Mit meinen ganzen Freunden und Bekannten zusammen gehe ich raiden und wir sind sogar einigermaßen gut. Wir machen Ony, Obsi und Arka 10er und auch immer mal wieder Ulduar 10er und schaffen so 6 von den 14 Bossen...wenn wir noch ein bisschen üben auch vielleicht noch ein paar mehr. Zwei Abende in der Woche opfern wir sozusagen dafür aber manchmal fällt es halt auch aus und niemand verlässt deswegen gleich die Gilde oder ist sauer oder sonst was.....wir sind Casuals. Und klar...WoW ist einfacher geworden...aber nicht zu einfach...ich hab angefangen als BC grade neu draußen war und ich hab Kara geraidet und das war es dann auch schon. Ich bin nie gut genug geworden um die höheren Raidinze zu machen. Leider muss ich sagen denn ich hätte sie mir gerne einmal angesehen. Deswegen finde ich es gut das auch Leute wie mir ermöglicht wird mittlerweile mal den Endcontent zu erkunden...schließlich bezahl ich im Monat genauso meine Kohle wie jeder andere auch und ich würde mich bös verarscht fühlen (tschuldigung) wenn es dann heißt dieser Content ist nur für Leute gemacht die kein anderes Leben neben dem WoW haben. Ich bin vielleicht auch nicht mit allem was Blizz macht einverstanden aber grundsätzlich begrüße ich die Änderungen die den Casuals mehr Möglichkeiten geben auch etwas mehr vom Spiel zu sehen. Denn ob es einem schmeckt oder nicht...die Casuals stellen nun einmal den größten Teil der WoW Community.


----------



## seppix@seppix (26. Oktober 2009)

Klingt logisch ist aber so


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (26. Oktober 2009)

Viele Leute labern einfach viel daher... ja, es ist leichter als Nachzügler an etwas Equip zu kommen.
Aber an meinem Char sind z.B. mehr als 6-8 Slots die ich mit aktuellen Marken-Items vollbekomme. Für den Rest muss ich immer noch raiden gehen.

Klar, jeder Casual kann mit einmal die Woche Daily Hero sich im Jahr 2012 irgendwann mal ein T10-Set zusammenkaufen. Als Raider habe ich mein Equip schneller zusammen, und ob ein Casual im Lvl 245-Zeug rumläuft zu einem Zeitpunkt wo ein engagierter Raider schon alles >lvl 258 hat, ist mir relativ wayne.

Ich habe eher das Gefühl wirklich darüber aufregen, dass Raider ein Privileg auf Raid-Equip haben sollten, tun nur die "Raider", die eigentlich nichts auf die Kette kriegen. Ansonsten sieht man schon den Unterschied zwischen einem erfolgreichen Raider und einem "Casual" auch am Equip.

Ansonsten lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf... gerade die, die am lautesten schreien "alles so einfach" haben zu 95% nicht die popeligsten Hardmode-Erfolge zu verzeichnen oder sonst etwas. Ergo: einfach Dummschwätzer, die sich wichtig tun wollen, in dem sie in das gleiche Horn wie alle blasen.

Letzendliche Kontrollzahlen (wieviele % der Chars auf Server x haben Boss y mit/ohne Hardmode down), die hat Blizzard, und von daher sollte Blizz gut in der Lage sein, zu beurteilen ob der Schwierigskeitsgrad angemessen ist. Aber ich weiß... früher hat man noch mit Bleiplatten in den Schuhen Fußball gespielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Contactman (26. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ... Nach ein oder zwei Wipes kommt meist, 'lasst ein anderen Boss probieren' was dann darin endet das sich die Gruppe über diese Diskussion entzweit, weil sowas jegliche Spannung und Luft aus der Gruppe nimmt. Meist kommt dieser Vorschlag von oben genannten Spielertypus.
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...



Ich selbst bin auch jemand, der öfter Naxx25 random startet und nicht auf Equip achtet. Bin schon froh wenn sich Leute noch dafür interessieren können.
Und ich bin auch einer der nach 3-4 Thaddius wipes lieber einen anderen Boss macht, aber nicht aus deinem genannten Grund, sondern weil ich eher die
Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass die Leute gehen, weil zu oft gewipet wird und sie der Meinung sind, dass die Leute dat eh nicht raffen.

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einmal einen bei der dann das Feld geräumt hat, weil wir dann ein anderen Boss gemacht haben.

Klar ist es super auch Wipen zu können (zähle mich selbst dazu), aber wenn du Leute dabei hast die es nicht können (der größere Teil) und deswegen der
Raid platzt ist es ratsam lieber die andere Möglichkeit zu wählen und einen anderen Boss zu machen.


----------



## samuray44 (26. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Grund für das auseinanderklaffen  am dmg.

In einer gute Gilde wird erheblich mehr dmg gefahren, sogar etwas cc und movement vorrausgesetzt. 

So kommt dann weniger schaden auf die gruppe und der boss geht schneller down. (Dann kann es zu einfach sein)

Auch Fläschen und andere Gegenstandsverbesserungen sind meistens Pflicht. In Random Raids kannn man ja schon fast froh sein, wenn alle von der Fischplatte essen.

So geht die Schere (trotzdem man sich leicht items besorgen kann) immer weiter auseinander.

Gute Gilden finden nur noch in den hardmodes eine Herrausforderung und die rnd raids farmen den normalen content (respektive ony10 und pdk10 ab)

Aber zum weinen gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, weil für jeden was dabei ist.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Oktober 2009)

samuray44 schrieb:


> Gute Gilden finden nur noch in den hardmodes eine Herrausforderung und die rnd raids farmen den normalen content (respektive ony10 und pdk10 ab)
> 
> Aber zum weinen gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, weil für jeden was dabei ist.



in 2 sätzen auf den punkt gebracht und genau so solls auch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aaronita (26. Oktober 2009)

Folgende Dinge sind Fakten:

Man bekommt durch geringeren Aufwand sehr gutes Equipp. Equipp das im Verhältnis zu dem Equipp des Endcontents immer noch sehr gut ist. Hier gab es früher einen größeren Unterschied. Dies möchte ich hier aber nicht bewerten denn es geht um das Thema ob es heutzutage einfacher ist.

Ich behaupte absolut NEIN !!!

Natürlich raiden wir Ulduar und PDK und sammeln nettes Equip. Aber wieviel der auch hier antwortenden Spieler haben wirklich Algalon legen können. Das ist der aktuelle schwierige Fight. Und hier sehe ich keine unsummen an Casuals die den legen. Nicht einmal die normalen Raidgilden.

Bei uns auf dem Server hat es gerade mal eine Gilde geschafft. Meiner Meinung nach legt man die wirklich schwierigen Bosse heute nicht mehr durch Equipp sondern durch Skill !!! Früher war es Equipp sammeln und Boss down.

Dies wird heutzutage nicht mehr reichen.

Alles in allem hat Blizzard versucht die Spieler anzugleichen. Uch schwächere Spieler sehen mehr vom Spiel. 

Das halte ich generell für nicht verkehrt.

HF


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Oktober 2009)

Also irgendwie kommt mir das alles hier bekannt vor ... Kann es sein, dass es ähnliche Threads gibt ? ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellminator (26. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich führe ein paar Gegenbeispiele auf, die durchaus aussagekraft besitzen.
> 
> Da ich noch nicht weiß wieviele es werden, weill ich schonmal sagen, dass man sie lesen sollte, wenn man nich genau weiß wie es vorher zu BC Zeiten war. Da jeder der !! Ahnung !! hat es weiß (anders als der TE).
> 
> ...



Wow, anhand deines Textes hätte ich dich für Älter geschätzt, man merkt das du weißt wovon du redest. Du hast die Veränderungen mitbekommen im Gegensatz zum Threadersteller. Lieber TE, Guides gabs schon seit Classic, warum is man dann damals nicht einfach so durchgerusht? 
Wieso hatten zu BC nur die Topspieler ihr T6? Gab doch Guides. Hmmm, komisch, gell? Und auch in BC gab es DKP. Und wieso gings dann da net so gut voran?
Das würde ich gerne mal vom TE erklärt bekommen. Bin sehr gespannt...


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hellminator schrieb:


> Wieso hatten zu BC nur die Topspieler ihr T6? Gab doch Guides. Hmmm, komisch, gell? Und auch in BC gab es DKP. Und wieso gings dann da net so gut voran?
> Das würde ich gerne mal vom TE erklärt bekommen. Bin sehr gespannt...



grmpf....weil t6 damals das war was nun lvl258 items sind ? und dann zeig mir doch mal deine tollen spieler die alle schon die pdk25 hm items haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt weltweit doch gleich noch wie viele pdm25 hm clear gilden ? du weisst das ja sicherlich


----------



## Hellminator (26. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du beziehst dich sicherlich auf die acc items...neuanfänger haben diese nicht und lvln genau so schnell wie damals.
> und dass man sein eq schnell zusamen hat hängt mit den argumenten vom TE zusammen.
> ich wette wenn du dir nen raid suchst der sich noch nicht mit naxx beschäftigt hat (keine guides usw) wirst du den ganzen abend nur whipen



Du weißt aber schon das die Levelkurve DEUTLICH gesenkt wurde d.h.: Mehr Erfahrung bekommst du, weniger brauchst du.
Außerdem bekommste Mounts und bestimmte Fähigkeiten (z.b. Totems) in den Arsch geschoben. Da muss man keine Acc Items haben,
is schon so alleine unglaublich generft worden das Leveln.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Oktober 2009)

Auch hier meine Frage: Wie starte ich in PdK den hardmode und gibt es ihn auch in PdoK?


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> /veto
> Wer zu Classic Zeiten gespielt hat, der weiß das die Raids früher grottig waren, niemand auf Equip und DpS geachtet hat und man mit einer Gruppe die sich vorher zumindest einigermaßen um blaues Equip bemüht hat bis AQ 40 jede Instanz in ein paar Wochen durch haben konnte. Was da wirklich Zeit gekostet hat waren Trahsmobs & Resifarmen. Und nur weil Nefarian ein zäher Bursche waren, sollte man heute nicht erzählen das BWL schwerer als ein WotLK Raid war.



/sign, auch zum Rest Deines Postings. Gibt also tatsächlich noch ein paar hier, die tatsächlich zu Classic-Zeiten unterwegs waren.


----------



## Maladin (26. Oktober 2009)

Flames entfernt

Bleibt bitte sachlich, sonst gibt es eine mit dem Paddel.

/wink maladin


----------



## LordKlobb (26. Oktober 2009)

Daragon79 schrieb:


> Eben genau deswegen ist WOW soviel einfacher geworden.
> 
> Dadurch das man so einfach an richtig gutes Equipment kommt, ist der bestehende Content soviel einfacher geworden.
> 
> ...




also im grunde stimm ich zu ABER

is euch shconma aufgefalln das wir wotlk grad ma knapp ein jahr zocken und nun bald die letzte inz e eingepatcht wird???

wer soll da noch nahckommen wenn es kein marken eq gibt, klar wenn du von anfang an naxx, uludu etc mitgeraidet hast, hast du das eq für pdok und später die zita ...aber twink...stell dir vor du gehst jetzt 4 mal naxx 25 um an eq zu kommen, hast 4 ma würfelpech.

Markengear? gibts nur begrenzt...ergo du kommst an kein equip


im prinzip nicht shclimm weils immer so war, aber die kehrseite, bc wurde länger gespielt und classic auch... 



denkt ma darüber nach wenn ihr marken eq verurteilt, klar is es auf einer seite bissl " unfair" aber auch praktisch und mir sehr entgegenkommend als spieler der mehr als nur einen char zocken will....


----------



## Hellminator (26. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht, man kann sich das alles selber anschauen, aber ob man es versteht und dann sagt so mache ich mehr DpS, hängt davon ab wie lange man schon spielt , wie viel Erfahrung man hat.


Eher von deinem Intelligenzquotienten



> Für dich klingt das jetzt alles so banal und einfach, aber ich schwöre dir, dass du als Anfänger nicht besser warst und lange gebraucht hast um die richtige Skillung herauszufinden. Wenn du natürlich sofort Guides benutzt hast, redest du von Sachen von denen du keine Ahnung hast
> [


Oder du Eröffnest hier nen Thread von dem DU keine Ahnung im Allgemeinen hast


----------



## Hellminator (26. Oktober 2009)

> Das mag ja stimmen, aber dann sollte man bitte nur dann etwas sagen, wenn amn etwas Sinnvolles und überlegtes zum Äußern hat.


Dann sei am besten ganz ruhig. Mr. Threadersteller


----------



## Maerad (26. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 1. Heutzutage ist es so: Movement? Gibs net, brauch man net. CC erst recht net. Also is das einzige was übrig bleibt DPS. Da aber jeder bei vielen Klassen 5-6 Knöpfe drücken kann is das ja einfach. Zu BC Zeiten sah es meistens so aus (Sicht Hunter (vereinfacht^^)): Schuss, Schuss, bewegen was das Zeug hält um net draufzugehen, vllt ma ne Falle legen, Schuss, Schuss..... immer so weiter
> Heute isses so: Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Schuss, Totstelln, damit man überlebt, Schuss, Schuss,.... bewegung? gibs net (meistens net).



KP was du fürn Hunter spielst, aber ich hab/hatte in Raids / Heroics immer noch kaum "movement" ausser bei einigen Spezialsachen - war zu BC so und auch WotlK so. Seh da absolut keinen Unterschied - einige Bosse kannste einfach draufhalten, bei ein paar anderen musste dich etwas bewegen - aber SO wild ist und war es noch nie.



> 3. Wenn mal BC mit WOTLK vergleichst, was fällt dir auf (@TE)? Ich denke mal net viel. Mit aber einiges. Z.B. ging ohne eine Gilde außer, wenn die Grp annehmbar gut equiped war in Raids NICHTS. Netma Kara war mit Rndms einfach. Und ab Gruul gab es das Wort Random erst mit T5/T6 equipten Leuten. Aus eigener Ehrfahrung hier ein Beispiel: Wir haben einen Raid für SSC aufgebaut mit 7 oder 8 Leuten aus der Gilde und meistens 2-3 Leuten aus Gilden, die meistens schon weiter als 6/9 Bt waren. Und wir haben, wegen der verschiedenen Taktiken und Abspracheprobleme net den Lurker gelgt. Selbst das war mit Rnds zu schwer, die weningstens Skill hatten.



Kara usw. war auf mannoroth kein wirkliches Problem mit Randoms, gab auch genug gruppen. Problem hier waren meistens eher die Preq, die einige immer erst holen mussten - und die sind dann meistens ins PVP abgewandert, da denen das einfach zu blöd war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


TS Pflicht hattest du damals auch (wegen absprechen) ALLERDINGS sind die Addons wie DBM oder BigWigs extrem besser geworden, wodurch die Bosse auch sehr viel einfacher werden.



> 4. Leichter ans eq kommen mag ja für dich die schöne tolle Welt darstellen. Aber für jmd wie mich der das Raiden, wenn er die Zeit hatte gemacht hat, ist es der reine Horror. Die Heros Inis sind leichter als die normalen Inis, wenn man mit dem dafür entworfenen Level reingeht. Die Raids werden mit Gruppen gelegt, die nie zusammen gespielt habenm, geschweigedenn das dafür (früher) erforderliche Eq zu haben.



Die Heroinis in WotlK sind _NICHT_ schwerer/leichter als die in BC damals - das Problem liegt eher darin, das du mittlerweile IMMER übereq. Chars da drin hast - nen Tank mit Itemlvl 232+ bekommt so wenig dmg, da reichts wenn du ab und an mal nen HOT laufen lässt oder Erdschild. Das die inis knackiger sind mit entsprechendem level is klar, da auch das EQ dafür passt. Wir sind letztens mal just 4 fun mit AH EQ und etwas normal ini eq reingegangen in die HCs (weil alle auch immer gesagt haben "is so leicht" und ich das gegenteil beweisen wollte) - du glaubst garnicht wie oft man in HDZ4, Turm und VF wipen kannst.



> 5. Die Sache mit den Hp is leicht beantwortet. Ein Spieler der bei Bossen mehr auf die Fresse bekommen kann, braucht mehr HP "PUNKT"



Das Problem ist, das die HP im Gegensatz zu BC viel mehr skalieren als damals. Zudem ist der Schaden exorbitant in die Höhe gerauscht - letztens nen Battlelog gesehen wo 2-3 Leute 10k+ DPS im Raid gefahren haben. Das war ja auch damals mit Naxx das Problem - die Entwickler meinten noch, das Sie niemals damit gerechnet haben, das die Leute so massiv DMG rauskitzeln. Hätten die das vorher gewusst, hätten Sie Naxx deutlich schwerer gemacht.



> 6. Dass eine Ini nicht schwerer gemacht werden kann in dem Sinn, dass die mit besserem Eq gefördert werden ist nicht so, war nie so und kann nicht umgesetzt werden. Wo soll man dann das Eq herbekomm. Dass die Raids net zu schwer sind is auch kla. Nur z.B. habe ich meine Twink an einem Tag (in den Ferien (bin 17 und aufm Gymnasium, also wehe jmd sagt was ;P)) durch Heros und Naxx/Sar/Archavons Kammer vollkommen Epic equiped gehabt. Zu BC Zeiten brauchte man eine Gilde um seinen Twink equippen zu können, das ging net einfach mit Rnds.



Das dieser in einem Tag komplett Epic war wage ich zu bezweifeln, da du auch dropglück haben musst. Und selbst wenn - naxx/hero is normal 200 ivl und archa mit ema auch nich so geil und dropfreudig. Und Itemlvl 200 is zwar "epic", aber nun wirklich die unterste Schwelle. In einige Randoms bei uns kommste ohne iLVL 220+ nichtmal mehr in nen Raid rein.



> 7. Warum sind wir bitte Schuld, dass Blizz die Heros auf 30Min Basis (wenns hoch kommt) gestaltet und die Raids für Rnds auslegt. In PDK 25 sind die Hardmodes vllt nur Gildenintern zu legen, aber mit einer Rnd Grp die das schonma gemacht hat, konnte man Ulduar 25 die ganzen Hardmodes auch knacken, weil sich die Taktiken nicht wirklich unterscheiden. Es gibt bei fast allen Bossen nur die möglichkeit sich wo anders hinzustellen. Wer das aus einer Top-Gilde für einmal net umstellen kann, gehört net dahin, is einfach so.



Die HC's dauern normal EQ genauso lange wie damals in BC auch, wenn ich nur daran denke, wie lange wir für Ank, HDB und HDS gebraucht haben, als wir grad frisch 80 waren .... da war nix mit 30 min, eher teils 60. Und was Hardmodes etc. angeht - zu 70'er Zeiten kann ich mich auch noch an eine Menge "endcontent" randoms erinnern ... also sooo schlimm wars nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Daragon79 (26. Oktober 2009)

*Zum Thema nicht alles geht über Marken:*

Kopf: 58 Eroberungsmarken für T8,5 Helm (226)
Hals: 19 Eroberungsmarken für Halskette (226)
Schultern: 30 Triumpfmarken für T9 Schultern (232)
Umhang: 25 Ehremarken (213)
Brust: 58 Eroberungsmarken für T8,5 Brust (226)
Armschienen 60 Ehremarken (213)
Handschuhe: 28 Eroberungsmarken (226)
Gürtel: 28 Eroberungsmarken (226)
Hose: 39 Eroberungsmarken (226)
Stiefel: PDC/Ruf/Herstellbar
Ring: 25 Ehremarken (213)
Trinket 1: 40 Heldentumsmarken (200) oder andere Hero Ini's
Trinket 2: PDC normal (Schnell gefarmt) (200)
Mainhand: Heroini's, PDC hero (je Run 3 Turnier Marken), Herstellbar oder Turniermarken (25 für Einhand)
Offhand: 25 Heldentumsmarken (200)
Fernkampf: 25 Triumpfmarken (245) oder Heldentumsmarken (200)

*Fazit:* Erfarmen kann man sich fast alles ohne einen Raid haben zu müssen.
*
Zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad in WOW:*

Auf das worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass es früher einfach schwerer war an ordentliches Equip zu kommen und man kann seinen Charakter noch so gut spielen können wie man will, wenn aber das Equipment einfach nicht ausreicht, um den nötigen Schaden auszuhalten, wegzuheilen oder zu verursachen, dann schafft man manche Encounter nicht.
In WOW sind fast alle Encounter mit grober Kelle zu machen. Mördermäßig Dmg draufbrezeln und dann ist der Boss ziemlich easy.

Soll also nun heißen, dass man mit besseren Equipment schwächere Spieler dazu befähigt vorhandene Encounter zu schaffen.

Ein Beispiel:
Mit gegebenen Equipment sind 4000 DPS möglich maximal.
Spieler A schafft es ca. 60% rauszuholen. Folglich liegt er bei 2400 DPS.
Um einen bestimmten Boss zu schaffen muss Spieler A aber min 3000 DPS machen, da sonst der Enrage kommt.

Durch Marken sammeln hat Spieler A sich recht viele Items geholt und könnte nun maximal 6000 DPS machen.
Da er immer noch nur 60% aus seinem Charakter rausholt, kommt er insgesamt auf 3600 DPS.
Weil 3000 DPS nötig waren reicht das aber vollkommen aus.

*Fazit:*
WOW ist in meinen Augen leichter geworden, da man sich besser ausrüsten kann, um bestehenden Content zu schaffen.
Früher gab es aber nur die Möglichkeit sein Equipment zu verbessern, indem man Content geschafft hat.

Es hat sich also um 180Grad gedreht.

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich kann Blizzard verstehen und es ist für Casual weitaus besser geworden, aber ich finde es trotzdem schade, dass alle mit den gleichen Pixeln auf seiner Figur rumrennt, wie jeder andere (Die Unterschiede liegen ja hauptsächlich noch in dem Farbunterschied)


----------



## D@rklighthunter (26. Oktober 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> denkt ma darüber nach wenn ihr marken eq verurteilt, klar is es auf einer seite bissl " unfair" aber auch praktisch und mir sehr entgegenkommend als spieler der mehr als nur einen char zocken will....



Was ich persönlich an Markenequip nicht gut finde ist, dass man da auch extrem einfach rankommen kann. Es gab mit BC auch sehr gute Sachen für Marken zu kaufen, aber da hat die nette Waffe mal eben 150 Marken gekostet und man konnte sich nur zusätzliche Sachen kaufen. Heute kauft man sich das komplette und aktuellste Set per Marken und dazu die netten Ergänzungen. Und das alles zu preisen, die im Vergleich zu BC, einfach zu niedrig sind. Man kann täglich um die 50 Embleme der Eroberung bekommen. Also kann man sich an einem Tag T8,5 Brust oder Helm schon kaufen.
Mit ein wenig Ausdauer noch das komplette T9-Set und einige andere Sachen auf PDK 25er oder PDK 10er hero-Niveau.
Soetwas hat es früher nicht gegeben(in Classic gar nicht).
Man konnte sich auch früher gute Sachen kaufen und musste nicht auf Würfelglück beim Boss oder die DKP warten, allerdings musste man etwas mehr dafür tun als heute.
Mal davon abgesehen sind die heroischen Insatnzen in WotLK extrem einfach. Mit guten Gruppen kommt man teils in 10 bis 15 Minuten durch die Instanz.
Ja auch in BC waren die Heros irgendwann einfacher, aber trotzdem noch sehr viel anspruchsvoller als die heute.


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2009)

Equipped euren Charakter bzw. eure ganze Gruppe mit Item-Level 174 - 200, und geht mal in eine Hero-Ini. Als Heiler darf man nach fast jeder Trash Gruppe regenerieren, beim Boss fliegen Cooldowns. Als DD kommt man mit viel Glück an die 2k Boss DPS. Der Tank frisst richtig Schaden.

Wie wollt ihr die Heros schwerer machen ohne frisch 80ern den kompletten Hero-Content zu verwehren?


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

@daragon79

Sehr schön aufgelistet. Das trifft es wohl sehr gut !


----------



## Maerad (26. Oktober 2009)

D@rklighthunter schrieb:


> Heute kauft man sich das komplette und aktuellste Set per Marken und dazu die netten Ergänzungen. Und das alles zu preisen, die im Vergleich zu BC, einfach zu niedrig sind. Man kann täglich um die 50 Embleme der Eroberung bekommen. Also kann man sich an einem Tag T8,5 Brust oder Helm schon kaufen.
> Mit ein wenig Ausdauer noch das komplette T9-Set und einige andere Sachen auf PDK 25er oder PDK 10er hero-Niveau.
> Soetwas hat es früher nicht gegeben(in Classic gar nicht).
> Man konnte sich auch früher gute Sachen kaufen und musste nicht auf Würfelglück beim Boss oder die DKP warten, allerdings musste man etwas mehr dafür tun als heute.
> ...



BC HC's mit gut EQ Leuten war damals genauso schnell wie heute WotlK - und heute die inis in 15 min geht wirklich nur, wenn du leute hast die 5k dps fahren und nen sehr guten Tank (aggro) und heal (manareg) - also sicher nix für frische 80er.

Was die Marken angeht isses IMHO Schwachsinn was du sagst - wir haben 12 HC inis wovon jede mind. ca. 1 h dauert (inkl. leute suchen usw.) - d.h.. 12h+ dauerfarmen. Sowas machen nun wirklich nur die extremen Leute ohne wirkliches RL. Von daher isses doch super, das es so "leicht" das EQ gibt .- der Hardcore kann sich in kurzer Zeit nen Char machen, welcher dann die Gilde / raid unterstützen kann (in kürzerer Zeit) und der Causal kann wenigstens soweit kommen, das er ev. mal in einen endcontent raid mitkann.

Abgesehen davon, gibt es nur das "kleinste" MarkenEQ zu kaufen für Marken alleine, die anderen Teile kosten mehr und benötigen zusätzliche Sachen. Also SO einfach isses dann nun doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antagonist (26. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr die Heros schwerer machen ohne frisch 80ern den kompletten Hero-Content zu verwehren?



Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Heutzutage equipt man sich nicht, sondern wird equipt und wundert sich warum die übrigen epischen Gruppenmitglieder alles wegbrezeln obwohl man selbst nur blau/grün-Equipt ist. Ich habe das Glück in einer Gruppe zu sein die alle
dasselbe  Itemniveau haben ( dass spielerische lass ich jetzt mal außen vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - wir haben noch genug Herausforderungen und wir alssen uns Zeit.
Apropos - Blizzard zwingt euch nicht überall durchzurushen - aber man lässt sich ziehen und sucht nur imbaroxxor Gruppenmitglieder  - ich versteh beim besten Willen nicht wie sich solche Spieler noch beklagen können...


----------



## Daragon79 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann geht es nicht darum die 5er Instanzen schwerer zu machen, dass wäre ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Aber die Möglichkeit mit simplen 5er Instanzen an "High End" Equipment zu kommen, ist doch ziemlich leicht.

Wie gesagt, ich habe ca. 2 Wochen gebraucht, um mein Equipment auf ein durchschnittslevel von ca. 220 zu bringen. (Liegt also zwischen Ulduar 10er und Ulduar 25er)
Und ich habe einen Job, eine Tochter und bin verheiratet. Also nix mit 24Stunden dauergezocke...

Normalerweise habe ich mir immer innerhalb von 10Min !!!selber!!! eine Gruppe zusammengesucht und mit denen meist 2-3 Hero Ini's gemacht. Das war dann insgesamt 1 Stunde und ca. 10 Marken. Abends das ganze dann 2 Stunden lang von 22-0Uhr und schon hat man knapp 20 Marken pro Tag. In meinen Augen ist das recht einfach.
Und da war alles dabei von PDK bis Questequipment. Einfach ein laden und los. Als Schurke hat man den riesen Vorteil, dass man Schurkenhandel hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach immer drauf auf den Tank und Dolchfächer.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2009)

Daragon79 schrieb:


> In WOW sind fast alle Encounter mit grober Kelle zu machen. Mördermäßig Dmg draufbrezeln und dann ist der Boss ziemlich easy.



Lol. Nachdem Du mal in Ulduar warst sprechen wir uns wieder.


----------



## Daragon79 (26. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lol. Nachdem Du mal in Ulduar warst sprechen wir uns wieder.



Die rede hier ist von meinem Twink. Ulduar Erfahrung fehlt mir leider immer noch bei Algalon, ansonsten ist mir der gesamte Content bestens bekannt.

Und auch hier kann ich wieder nur unterstreichen, dass bei den meisten Bossen zählt, je mehr Dmg man dabei hat, desto einfacher ist der Boss.


----------



## Isilrond (26. Oktober 2009)

Hier schreien doch nur die Leute "WoW zu leicht" die Woche für Woche nur PDK 25 und Ulduar ohne HMs abfarmen....


----------



## Andros-LL (26. Oktober 2009)

Man nehme Algalon... dazu die PDk heroic Bosse und stecke sie in einen instanzierten Bereich... tadaa schon hat man den T4 Content!

Wenn man früher an komplizierte Bossmechanik gehangen hat (Beispiel Teron Blutschatten Black Tempel, eigentlich was es nur stumpfes draufholzen aber nebenbei mussten nach und nach Spieler als Geist für das Überleben der Gruppe sorgen // Siedeblut... der gute erforderte ständige Rotation und schnelles umschwenken uvm) heutzutage gibt es fast ausschließlich Bosse an denen man steht und Schaden macht... plumms... oh... schon down? okay wo steht der nächste boss... ahh da drüben kommt er.... plumms... wieder down.... *rumheul zu leicht bähhh*

Klar Freya HM ist schon etwas mehr oder Yogg aber die meisten Bosse enttäuschen durch die zu vereinfachte Mechanik.


Ich schließe mich der Aussage an, dass WoW zu leicht bzw leichter geworden ist aber um dieses nicht gern gesehen wort "leicht" mal in ein anderes licht zu setzen sage ich einfach WoW ist "Simpler" geworden... sprich früher musste man erst Questreihen erledigen um bestimmte Instanzen zu betreten. Heute wenn das Lämpchen aufblickt und sagt ich bin 80 kann ich mich gleich für 10000 Gold von der besten Gilde ziehen lassen und hab wie jeder andere dann auch die Protodrachen ohne eigene Leistung gezeigt zu haben.

Von dem Goldproblem mal ganz abgesehen (Gold hatte man früher vll so 300g plus minus etwas... heutzutage läuft man mit 50000 Gold rum und wartet nur darauf das Blizzard das 10000000. Mount implementiert damit sie damit wieder Gold ausm Spiel nehmen können weil das Graue Mammut für 20k gold ja tiefergelegt ist und viel toller als das weiße selbige Mammut)

WoW ist stark simpler geworden und klar ist es natürlich das Ziel möglichst viele Kunden anzusprechen dabei werden die Bedürfnisse der Kunden nicht vollkommen berücksichtigt... Solange die Buchhaltung weiter die Geldbeträge verzeichnen kann können wir soviel Diskutieren wie wir wollen und es wird sich nichts mehr dran ändern.

WoW wurde anders... jeder sieht das anders aber ich würde mich auch über classic WoW Realms freuen...

so long


----------



## Enisa (26. Oktober 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> mhh kann dem ganzen nicht so zustimmen. Zu classic Zeiten gab es auch schon guides und dkp. Ich für meinen Teil sehe den großen Unterschied darin das sich die Leute weiter entwickeln wenn es in classic noch stressig war aus ner flamme raus zu rennen oder 1 caster + 1 meeli tanken nen boss abwechseln. Sind es heute halt renne von + zu - oder wenn du den debuff hast renne aus der grp.
> 
> Wenn man schon seit classic Zockt sind die Aufgaben die man bekommen meißtens keine Herausvorderung mehr, das selbe gilt auch für bc Leute, die Bossentcounter ändern sich n bisschen aber die grundlegenden Sachen wie aus dem Feuer raus, debuff aus grp,... bleiben alle gleich deswegen kommt es auch vielen so vor das alles leichter geworden ist.
> 
> ...



Bin noch nicht fertig mit lesen, sind ja schließlich 17 seiten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALso dieser Meinung bin ich auch...Übung macht den Meister und deshalb finden viele WOW einfacher/langweiliger. Die Bosse unterscheiden sich ja nich großartig, sie vergiften, fearen, machen böse Feuer- oder Eisflächen usw. usw. so wie zu Classiczeiten.

Außerdem was bringen einem die ganzen Epiqs, wenn man keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse bzw. dem Boss hat. 
Ich schmunzel jedes Mal, wenn im /2 Leute für einen Raid gesucht werden und die Voraussetzungen sind: 10000000 K DPS DD´s, 100000000000 K HP für die Tanks,100000 + Spellpower Healer (für die Flamer hier: ja es is absichtlich etwas übertrieben!). Natürlich Equipcheck Dalaran Mitte nicht vergessen.  WOZU?!! 
Ich kann full PDK 25 nonhero equipt sein, nur wer kann dem Typen garantieren, dass mich nicht meine Gilde gezogen hat oder ich meinen ACC nicht gestern bei Ebay gekauft hab und damit keinen blassen Schimmer von der Ini habe und nun das mit den Rdm´s versuchen will und evtl. den ganzen Raid wipen lasse...

Es spielen so viele Leute WOW, man kanns einfach nicht jedem Gerecht machen.

So far
Enisa


----------



## Contactman (26. Oktober 2009)

Daragon79 schrieb:


> ...
> Wie gesagt, ich habe ca. 2 Wochen gebraucht, um mein Equipment auf ein durchschnittslevel von ca. 220 zu bringen. (Liegt also zwischen Ulduar 10er und Ulduar 25er)
> Und ich habe einen Job, eine Tochter und bin verheiratet. Also nix mit 24Stunden dauergezocke...
> ...



Und deshalb bist du gerade im Buffed-Forum unterwegs, keinen Job?? oder Hausarbeiten zu machen???
Ohne Gilde und über Marken braucht man schon etwas länger, wenn man nicht dauerhaft zockt.

Und 2-3 Heros in 1 Stunde klar und nur von 22-0 Uhr. 

22:00 Uhr: Du loggst dich ein.
22:10 Uhr: Deine Gruppe steht.
22:20 Uhr: 2 Leute sind beim Portstein.
22:25 Uhr: Alle in der Ini und erste Pull.
22:50 Uhr: Letzter Boss down. (sagen wir mal Burg = 3 Marken)
23:00 Uhr: Alle stehen in der nächsten Ini. (geht nur wenn ihr Turm macht, ansonsten gleich 10 min länger)
23:35 Uhr: Letzter Boss down = 4 Marken
Jetzt noch ne Ini, dann kommst du aber mit 0 Uhr nicht hin. Bis alle da sind, wenn mal einer zum Portstein fliegt.

Fazit: 7 Marken und keine 20. Übertreiben ist so ne Sache. Selbst wenn man jetzt eine Hochrechnung macht und du 10 Marken schaffst in
2 Stunden, hast du nach 14 Tagen dauerhaft Abends 2 Stunden zocken 140 Marken.

140 Marken = Zwei T-8,5 Teile und nen gutes Hals-Teil und ist das zuviel? Nen Gildenraider hat sein erstes T-9 mit einem PdK10 und PdK25 Run.


----------



## Magickevin (26. Oktober 2009)

Finde das Thema irgendwie Lustig....Es wird gesagt das WoW nicht zu einfach ist.
Leveln ist einfach geworden man brauch 1.4kk Ep für ein Lvl up und kriegt in einer Durschnittlichen Quest 20-25k Ep und die sind sau Einfach...Mobs geben auch viel Exp im gegensatz zu Classic Zeiten und ich sage Gott sei dank sind die Zeiten vorbei.

DKP Sind einfach eine Gute Sache damit die die Häufig mitgehen auch Belohnt werden und es soll keiner Jammern das er nicht 1x die Woche Zeit für nen Raid hat dann ist WoW leider Gottes das Falsche Spiel.
Also frage ich jetzt mal so was brauchte man früher?

Skill und Equip wobei letzteres eigentlich nicht wichtig war.
Wenn ich jetzt einen Hexer/Mage/Priester nach Sheep Shakle oder Banish frag (ja sogar mit deutschen namen) wissen diese nicht was das ist.
Dies hat man früher gebraucht. Mc war Banish wichtig, Magier mussten pro Mob Grp einen Sheepen und Shakle war im Tempel Scholo Strath usw. auch verdammt wichtig aber wozu braucht man das heute noch?

Und jetzt sagt mir nicht "Für den einen Trash in Ulduar!!!!11!!!EINSELF!!! denn für die ist das nichtmal mehr Notwendig.

Man musste Scholo damals mit 10 Mann machen damit das was wird aber NEEEEIIIIIN Hdb ist mittlerweile so verdammt schwer gemacht worden das es mit 20 gespielt werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Contactman Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Leuten du Unterwegs bist aber ich schaff wenn ich mich am Abend hinsetze in 2 Stunden Turm Burg Nexus Vio Hds/b und HdZ4 wir haben zwar ne Stammgrp sprich wenn wir sagen dann und dann gehts los loggt sich jeder dann und dann ein und dann werden die Innis abgeklappert...
Und erzähl mir bitte nicht das du Solange für Burg und Turm brauchst ist ja lächerlich^^


----------



## Hamburgperle (26. Oktober 2009)

Unsinniger Text!

Wer hat denn wirlich PDK25 clear oder gar auf Farmstatus ... wer hat denn nen Rücken Item LvL 258 oder höher? 

Auf meinem Server max. 2 - 3 % der Spieler ! Der Schreiberling des TE wohl sicher net. Es regen sich meist die Leute auf, die nichts gerissen haben "uhuhuh meine T 8 Brust ist nichts mehr wert ...

Und auf das DKP System zu meckern ist wie mit der Demokratie ... nicht perfekt, gibt aber halt derzeit nichts besseres. Wir nutzen auch dieses System in etwas abgewandelter Form, denn es ist ja wohl net einzusehen, daß man 10 x mitkommt bis dann endlich der Bogen beim Endboss droppt und dann rollt das Ding nen Hunter weg, der das erste mal in der Ini ist. Und nicht zu vergessen, wenn man dann 30 oder 40 DKP setzt oder wieviel auch nötig sind, sind die auch mal weg, d.h. 2x Naxx oder Ulduar Runs sind damit weg. So hat auch nen Gelegenheitsspieler die Möglichkeit bei den nächsten Runs auf das Ding zu rollen, weil dann die anderen Hunter das Teil haben ... mit Glück muss er dann nicht mal DKPs einsetzen und spart sich seine auf, für den ganz großen Deal ;-)

Es gab immer zwei oder drei Raids, die ein "normaler Spieler" kaum sehen wird und das ist derzeit auch so ... es werden neue kommen, ältere durch besseres Equip etwas einfacher, aber am Prinzip wird das nichts ändern. 

Und 60 % der Spieler werden auch mit LvL 226 Items behängt nach wie vor bei Heigan in der Suppe verrecken und somit Kel wohl net sehen ... oder bei Gluth es nicht schaffen die Adds einzufangen ... 

So long


----------



## Xiut (26. Oktober 2009)

Also als ich noch gespielt habe, fand ich es nicht zu einfach. 
Das war so ca. am Anfang von Patch 3.2.


----------



## Contactman (26. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> @Contactman Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Leuten du Unterwegs bist aber ich schaff wenn ich mich am Abend hinsetze in 2 Stunden Turm Burg Nexus Vio Hds/b und HdZ4 wir haben zwar ne Stammgrp sprich wenn wir sagen dann und dann gehts los loggt sich jeder dann und dann ein und dann werden die Innis abgeklappert...
> Und erzähl mir bitte nicht das du Solange für Burg und Turm brauchst ist ja lächerlich^^



Kollege es ging nicht darum, dass man mit Rozzor Equip durch Ini's geht, wo man nix mehr drauß brauch (außer die Marken zu Epic-Gems zu machen)
Allein für das HdZ4 Event am Anfang gehen schon 10-15 Minuten drauf (Plus die Spawn-Zeit der Bosse zwischen durch) und wie switcht ihr den so schnell
zwischen den Instanzen?

Hört doch mal auf euch selbst zu belügen, weil ihr vll. nicht einsehen wollt wie lang ihr euch mit einem Spiel beschäfftig.
Kann doch auch keinen Spass bringen, wenn man einfach nur durch zieht durch Instanzen und nicht einmal was brauch.

Respekt an die Jungs von "Elitist Jerks", die machen einmal Ihre Hardmodes (in PdK25 mit Teilweise T-8,5) und dann ist für Sie
der Spass vorbei. Nix von wegen: "Ich bin so cool, brauch nur 20 Minuten für ne Ini."


----------



## Heiligenblut (26. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso. Und Hardmode ist dann kein Endcontent oder was?
> 
> Über Dich und Deinesgleichen kann man nur den Kopf schütteln, Eure verzerrte Realitätswahrnehmung bringt mich zum erstem Mal in meinem Leben dazu, zu überlegen, ob Christian Pfeiffer nicht vielleicht doch recht hat. Du jedenfalls hast mit fast keinem Deiner Punkte recht.



Ich weiß ja nicht wieso du direkt persönlich wirst! Ich habe mit fast keinem meiner Punkte recht? Mh komisch da es alles Fakten sind die jeder kennt der seit Classic spielt. Denk doch wenigstens nur kurz darüber nach was ein Hexenmeister zum Beispiel alles machen mußte um an sein Pferdchen zu kommen! Geschweige denn die Abschlußquest im Düsterbruch.

Ein kleines Beispiel habe ich noch zur Hand. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich BWL, MC und AQ40 als Classic Raid angesetzt und es waren schnell eine handvoll Leute gefunden. Vor Cthun dachte ich mir mach doch mal ne Boss Erklärung. Ende vom Lied? Ich durfte mir anhören "boah keine Bosserklärung einfach drauf". Dreimal darfst du raten wen Cthun alles gegrillt hat. Dann haben sich noch zwei Todesritter beschwert wieso kein T Set für sie droppt oO. Ja ich gebe zu man muß WOW mitlerweile so hinnehmen wie es ist oder aufhören, aber wirklich keiner kann abstreiten das es in den ganzen Jahren vereinfacht wurde. Warum kann man net einfach sagen die TSets droppen in Naxx, Ulduar & PDK? So war es schon immer das die Leute die das beste Equip haben wollen raiden mußten. Ergo die Leute haben was geleistet und wußten was sie geleistet haben. Heute jedoch wie oben mehrmals erwähnt muß man nur noch Heros laufen (die nun wirklich nicht schwer sind) und hat mit das beste Equip im Spiel. Ich warte nur noch wenn Blizzard in die Richtung von Runes of Magic und co geht und man demnächst zwar keine monatlichen Gebühren hat aber trotzdem in die Tasche greifen muß.

Und zu guter letzt noch was, was mir auf dem Herzen liegt. Wieso kann man gewisse Sachen nicht einfach ruhen lassen? Ich meine zum Beispiel das die alten PVP Ränge wieder kommen. Okay das System war damals echt krass wieviel man BG´s zoggen mußte um einen Rang aufzusteigen, aber so hatte man heutzutage wenigstens nen kleinen Überblick wer ein "alter" Spieler ist und wer nicht. Der Titel Skarabäusfürst oder Hand von Adal zum Beispiel und den Bär aus Zul Aman gibts ja auch nicht mehr und das ist gut so! Bald mit Cataklysm kann dann wieder jeder Heinz mit den alten PVP Titeln rumlaufen die doch ein wenig Statussymbol hatten. Ich jedenfalls bin noch heute stolz wenn mich jemand fragt "wie bist du an den Titel Rottenmeister gekommen?" und ja ich habe ein Reallife, eine Freundin und bilde mir auf sowas eigentlich nichts ein. Mir gehts einfach nur darum das Blizzard nicht so einen Einheitsbrei aus diesem Spiel machen soll!


----------



## Super PePe (26. Oktober 2009)

Was ich nun immer noch nicht weisz und da hoffe ich auf die ganzen Leutis, die hier schon in PdK den Hardmode gefunden haben, wo und wie starte ich diesen? und kann ich den auch in PdoK starten?


----------



## blaupause (26. Oktober 2009)

Daragon79 schrieb:


> Kopf: 58 Eroberungsmarken für T8,5 Helm (226)
> Hals: 19 Eroberungsmarken für Halskette (226)
> Schultern: 30 Triumpfmarken für T9 Schultern (232)
> Umhang: 25 Ehremarken (213)
> ...


ich finde es eher ärgerlich, das alles über gold geht.
bsp dk dd.

Kopf: schmied
Hals: juwe
Schultern: leder (schurkenschultern)
Umhang: schneiderer
Brust: pdk rezept
Armschienen sind handelbar 60 Ehremarken (213) oder pdk rezept
Handschuhe: schmied
Gürtel: leder (schurkengürtel) oder 
Hose: 39 Eroberungsmarken (226)
Stiefel: schmied
Ring: juwe
Trinket 1: 40 Heldentumsmarken (200) oder andere Hero Ini's
Trinket 2: PDC normal (Schnell gefarmt) (200)
Mainhand: schmied
Fernkampf: ingi

außer hose und trinkets muß man da eigentlich nix farmen, das equipment reicht vollkommen aus um damit raiden zu können, also ist quasi der ganz heroinni kontent witzlos, weil da nix besseres droppt, und pdk auch nicht viel länger dauert, wie ner heroinstanz. außer das ich nach nem pdk run t9 hab(durch die 30 marken ) und ein zwei items sicher auch abstaube.


----------



## Antagonist (26. Oktober 2009)

Was ist nicht verstehe ist, warum viele Leute mit dem "Zeitfaktor" argumentieren - nur weil ich für etwas länger brauche ist der Content nicht "schwerer". Blizzard hat es nicht vereinfacht sondern die Zugangsvoraussetzungen (Questreihen usw., die, ich wiederhole, nicht schwierig sondern nur Zeitaufwändig waren)abgeschafft um den Content allen zugänglich zu machen. Das dann dadurch viel mehr Spieler an besseres Equip usw. kommen ist eine logische Folge....


----------



## Attractolide (26. Oktober 2009)

Hiho,

also auch wenn ich es selbst im Moment genieße als absoluter Gelegenheits-Raider an recht gute Equip zu kommen muss ich schon zugeben, daß es ungleich einfacher ist als zu BC Zeiten. Von den Old-Style Zeiten mal garnet zu reden.
Ich bin alles andre als Imba equipped und sicher auch nicht der Beste Spieler der Welt. Trotzdem kommt mir leicht vor.

- Die Items aus PdC hero sind ein Witz verglichen mit dem Aufwand. 20 Min für Marken und zudem super items sind eher ein Geschenk als eine Herausforderung.

- Heros zu BC Zeiten dauerten etwa 1,5- 2 Stunden. Wenn man ne richtig gute Truppe hatte "rauschte" man in 1 h durch. Heute diskutieren wir, ob wir in Feste o.ä. schonmal schneller als 16 min waren ^^

- Heros zu BC Zeiten erforderten recht viel CC und ggf. die richtige Zusammensetzung an Klassen. Heute wo quasi jeder CC, AoE und scheinbar überhaupt alles hat ist das vollkommen egal....irgendein Tank und irgendein Heal mit 3 beliebigen DDs und go....2 dds reichen übrigens auch für heros und vermutlich sogar einer, wenn er gut ist. Das war zu BC Zeiten undenkbar. Zerschmetterte Hallen ohne Pala Tank war z.B. ein Grauen.

-Ich würde sagen, dass die BC heros etwa so schwer waren, wie die jetzigen, wenn man die Erfolge macht.

Am Tag als ich 80 wurde, war ich abends Naxx 25 mit sehr passablen Leistungen. Ich glaub, wäre ich damals an dem Tag als ich 70 wurde Gruul oder so gegangen, hätten mich alle ausgelacht.

Meine Meinuung....alles deutlich leichter als BC, alles kinderleicht verglichen mit oldstyle 60ger.

cu, MM


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich will die Auflistung nicht nochmal zitieren, aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn einer (den ihr nicht kennt) in so einer gecrafteten + mit Marken gekauften Patchwork-Uniform vor euch stehen würde, und in einen Raid mit möchte... was denkt ihr dann? Richtig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und: ohne riesigen Aufwand ist damit möglich - ein mäßiger Equipstand, reicht gerade eben um sich an aktuellen Raids zu versuchen, wenn der Rest der Gruppe deutlich besser ist. GZ!

Das aktuelle Endequip kriegt man so nicht zusammen. Da muss man tatsächlich einen Raid betreten... hm... wie hieß das noch? Ah ja, Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers, das ist diese läppische Looser-Ini, die ja so einfach ist, dass 99% aller Casualgilden PdoK schon auf Farmstatus haben (mit Tributkiste natürlich!).

Auf einen Item-Lvl-Durschnitt >239 oder gar >245 kommt man nicht ohne raiden... also ist doch alles prima.

Solange ich als Raider immer das neueste Modell in Händen halten kann, was kümmert es dann mein Ego wenn Nachzügler das längst "überholte" Equip auf Niveau der letzten Ini, die ich schon längst ausgelutscht habe, über Marken bekommen?


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2009)

Heiligenblut schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wieso du direkt persönlich wirst! Ich habe mit fast keinem meiner Punkte recht? Mh komisch da es alles Fakten sind die jeder kennt der seit Classic spielt. Denk doch wenigstens nur kurz darüber nach was ein Hexenmeister zum Beispiel alles machen mußte um an sein Pferdchen zu kommen! Geschweige denn die Abschlußquest im Düsterbruch.



Du verwechselst schon die ganze Zeit "Arbeitsaufwand" mit "Schwierigkeit". Ich bin ohne auszusetzen vom 1. Tag von WoW an dabei, und ich versichere Dir: schwer war nix (jedenfalls nicht mehr als heute), aber arbeitsaufwendig. Wenn man sich aber den ganzen Kram zusammengefarmt hatte, waren aber die Inis immer im Bereich des machbaren. Und auch solche Questreiehn wie die für Ony, den Pally-Gaul oder das Warlock-Mount brauchten bloß aberwitzige Mengen an Ausdauer und Geduld, waren aber nicht schwierig zu spielen. Das damals Casuals in den Top-Inis keine Chance hatten lag nicht daran, das sie nicht spielen konnten (Casual <> Noob), sondern bloß keine Zeit für das gefarme hatten und somit nicht das ausreichende Equip. Damals haben Vögel wie Du übrigens in den Foren geheult, das WoW ja gar nicht vom Skill abhänge sondern nur von der Ausrüstung.

DAS sind die Fakten.


----------



## boblong (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich hier schon wieder einige Leute reden höre, bekomme ich echt ne krise.

Diese ganzen "pro"- Gamer die sich hier beschweren, dass ja alle die tollen epics bekommen und sowas. Rafft ihr alle nicht das WOW nur ein Spiel ist, und es hier nur um virtuelle Gegenstände geht die im RL nichts zu bedeuten haben. Wenn das einzige was man im Leben erreicht hat ist das man Pdok clear hat ist das schon sehr traurig. Das Spiel soll Spaß machen und nicht ein Mittel sein seine eigenen Komplexe zu kompensieren. Spielt doch das Spiel für EUCH und nicht um vor anderen angeben zu können. Seid doch froh über das was ihr erreicht habt,aber es gibt immer einen der besser ist. Und wenn ihr unbedingt einen Wettkampf braucht dann macht Sport spielt Schach oder so was, da geht es wirklich um Skill. Wer Stolz darauf ist einen gewissen Boss gelegt zu haben, tut mir einfach nur leid. Und um nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen ob wow zu einfach ist. Nein ist es nicht.Es gibt immer noch genug Spieler die nie alles in WOW sehen werden, weil sie nicht die Zeit dafür haben. ABer auch diese Leute sollten die Möglichkeit haben das ganze Spiel sehen zu können. Vielleicht sollte Blizz anfangen die monatlichen Kosten nach Spielzeit zu berechnen, aber dann würden die Pro- Gamer auch wieder rumheulen, das ihr Arbeitslosengeld nicht ausreicht um das zu bezahlen. Ich finde es gut so das man leicht an gutes Equip denn wie schon gesagt man spielt für sich und da ist es ja wohl vollkommen egal wie die anderen rumlaufen. Aber das ist auch mal wieder typisch deutsch, bloß den anderen nichts gönnen.!


----------



## benniboy (26. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Lvln ist einfacher geworden und man Levelt im vergleich zu früher viermal so schnell hat *das Equip 10x Schneller zusammen um den Endcontent zu sehen.*



Alles Klar, du bekommst einen Account mit einem frisch gewordenen 80er wenn du es schaffst den innerhalb von 2 1/2 Wochen PdoK ready zu machen bekommst du mein PC geschenkt. 
Na doch nicht so einfach wie du denkst, aber wie ich schon weiter oben erläuterte denken hier die meißten das Pdk 10 der Endcontent ist.


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

boblong schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schon wieder einige Leute reden höre, bekomme ich echt ne krise.
> 
> Diese ganzen "pro"- Gamer die sich hier beschweren, dass ja alle die tollen epics bekommen und sowas. Rafft ihr alle nicht das WOW nur ein Spiel ist, und es hier nur um virtuelle Gegenstände geht die im RL nichts zu bedeuten haben.




Erzähl das mal deinen Freunden in ihren ungesockelten Markenteilen. Wenn gewisse Leute ned rumheulen würden das sie auch bitte Alles haben möchten obwohl ihr Können nur für Hero-Inis reicht wären wir ned da wor sich WoW derzeit befindet.


----------



## Heiligenblut (26. Oktober 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du verwechselst schon die ganze Zeit "Arbeitsaufwand" mit "Schwierigkeit". Ich bin ohne auszusetzen vom 1. Tag von WoW an dabei, und ich versichere Dir: schwer war nix (jedenfalls nicht mehr als heute), aber arbeitsaufwendig. Wenn man sich aber den ganzen Kram zusammengefarmt hatte, waren aber die Inis immer im Bereich des machbaren. Und auch solche Questreiehn wie die für Ony, den Pally-Gaul oder das Warlock-Mount brauchten bloß aberwitzige Mengen an Ausdauer und Geduld, waren aber nicht schwierig zu spielen. Das damals Casuals in den Top-Inis keine Chance hatten lag nicht daran, das sie nicht spielen konnten (Casual <> Noob), sondern bloß keine Zeit für das gefarme hatten und somit nicht das ausreichende Equip. Damals haben Vögel wie Du übrigens in den Foren geheult, das WoW ja gar nicht vom Skill abhänge sondern nur von der Ausrüstung.
> 
> DAS sind die Fakten.



Genau ich hab mit Sicherheit in irgendwelchen Foren rumgeheult nur, weil ich hier mal was zum Thema schreibe! Sehen wir es mal so wie du:

Früher mehr zeitaufwand > beste Items, Mounts whatever
Heute weniger zeitaufwand > beste Items, Mounts usw

So also kann man es aus deiner Sicht trotzdem "Vereinfachung" nennen. Und als Vogel mußt du mich auch nicht bezeichnen ich wüßte nämlich nicht das ich etwas mit meinen gefiederten Freunden gemeinsam hätte!


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn WoW soooo einfach ist, wo sind sie dann? Na los, zeigt sie her eure ganzen Chars mit PdoK 25-Clear und was weiß ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle haben den längsten und es ist ja alles so einfach... aber ein Blick in die Armory und man sieht: huch, da ist ja garnix in der Hose. Es ist doch alles so einfach... wo ist dann euer tolles Equip was jeder Trottel an jeder Ecke nachgeworfen bekommt?

Wenn jeder Trottel sein Equip an jeder Straßenecke kriegt, wie ja so mancher flamet... ja, wo ist dann eures? Seid ihr etwa schlechter als "jeder Trottel"? Vielleicht daher der Frust und das flamen? Hm... soviele Fragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finds prima so wie es ist... und bevor nicht deutlich mehr als ein paar Topgilden in aller Welt PdoK 25 clear haben (das ist der aktuelle Endcontent, nicht ulduar und nicht PdK 10), solange komme mir bitte, bitte, bitte auch keiner mit "zu einfach". Die Äußerung ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## le-chuck (26. Oktober 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Wenn WoW soooo einfach ist, wo sind sie dann? Na los, zeigt sie her eure ganzen Chars mit PdoK 25-Clear und was weiß ich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab nur PdOK10 clear, weil wir kein 25er raiden - bin ich jetzt nicht fertig mit dem Endcontent, oder was? 

Manche Leute haben haben echt nicht verstanden, wie Blizzard das Spiel verändert hat... 

Content ist zu einfach, wenn man über mehrere Jahre Spielerfahrung besitzt. Für Neulinge zum Glück nicht.


----------



## mortishelos (26. Oktober 2009)

le-chuck schrieb:


> Hab nur PdOK10 clear, *weil wir kein 25er raiden* - bin ich jetzt nicht fertig mit dem Endcontent, oder was?



Angst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## le-chuck (26. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Angst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö. Unsere Gilde hat nur einen sehr kleinen Spielerpool, wodurch 25er einfach nicht realisierbar sind.


----------



## Mofeist (26. Oktober 2009)

benniboy schrieb:


> Alles Klar, du bekommst einen Account mit einem frisch gewordenen 80er wenn du es schaffst den innerhalb von 2 1/2 Wochen PdoK ready zu machen bekommst du mein PC geschenkt.
> Na doch nicht so einfach wie du denkst, aber wie ich schon weiter oben erläuterte denken hier die meißten das Pdk 10 der Endcontent ist.




hm dann wärst du deinen pc schnell los


----------



## evalux (26. Oktober 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Wenn WoW soooo einfach ist, wo sind sie dann? Na los, zeigt sie her eure ganzen Chars mit PdoK 25-Clear und was weiß ich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es geht eigtl darum dass WoW einfach_er_ geworden ist, nicht dass es einfach ist.

Als ich anfing, war WoW sowas wie Schach. Jetzt ist es Dame. Nenn es Rumgewhine, aber ich würd doch lieber Schach spielen.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (26. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Es geht eigtl darum dass WoW einfach_er_ geworden ist, nicht dass es einfach ist.
> 
> Als ich anfing, war WoW sowas wie Schach. Jetzt ist es Dame. Nenn es Rumgewhine, aber ich würd doch lieber Schach spielen.



WoW ist einfacher geworden, weil ihr besser geworden seid. Man spielt das Spiel jahrelang, Mechaniken gehen ins Blut über... klar fühlt sich da auch Schach irgendwann wie Dame an.

Wäre der Schwierigkeitsgrad so, dass die geübtesten und erfahrensten Spieler die Messlatte wären, dann wäre jahrelang dabei zu sein, schon die Voraussetzung um irgendetwas schaffen zu können. Neulinge könnten gaaaarnix erreichen, niemand würde mehr mit Wow anfangen, höchstens wer aufhören und WoW würde schlussendlich aussterben.


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Neulinge könnten gaaaarnix erreichen, niemand würde mehr mit Wow anfangen, höchstens wer aufhören und WoW würde schlussendlich aussterben.



Damit scheinst du es ja nun endlich eingesehen zu haben das WoW einfacher gemacht wurde.


----------



## zetaro (26. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Diese Dinge stehen in WoW nicht zur Verfügung. Kannst du im Spiel irgendeinen NSC anlabern, der dir sagt was die Beste Skillung und Rotation ist? Kannst du auch nur einen GM danach fragen? Nein! All diese Dinge waren und sind immer noch in WoW nicht vorgesehen, also gehören sie auch nicht zu WoW.



Ich will dich ja nicht von deinem Standpunkt runterholen, aber.....das ist in jedem Rollenspiel so. 

Du bekommst in Neverwinter Nights, Morrowwind, Baldurs Gate etc. nicht vom Spiel vorgekaut wie du deinen Krieger am besten entwickelst und skillst. Auch nicht, wie du ihn am besten einsetzt. Da hat man auch nur die Tooltipps zu den Fertigkeiten und Eigenschaften. 

Es ist ja ein Teil des Spielspaßes das herauszufinden.

p.s. ja ist etwas spät darauf zu antworten (ist von Seite 3)


----------



## Nasiria (26. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 1. Heutzutage ist es so: Movement? Gibs net, brauch man net.
> 
> 3. Wenn mal BC mit WOTLK vergleichst, was fällt dir auf (@TE)? Ich denke mal net viel. Mit aber einiges. Z.B. ging ohne eine Gilde außer, wenn die Grp annehmbar gut equiped war in Raids NICHTS. Netma Kara war mit Rndms einfach. Und ab Gruul gab es das Wort Random erst mit T5/T6 equipten Leuten. Aus eigener Ehrfahrung hier ein Beispiel: Wir haben einen Raid für SSC aufgebaut mit 7 oder 8 Leuten aus der Gilde und meistens 2-3 Leuten aus Gilden, die meistens schon weiter als 6/9 Bt waren. Und wir haben, wegen der verschiedenen Taktiken und Abspracheprobleme net den Lurker gelgt. Selbst das war mit Rnds zu schwer, die weningstens Skill hatten.
> 
> ...



Zu 1: Es gibt sehr viele gute Beispiele, in denen Stehen bleiben tödlich ist, das sind so ziemlich alle Bosse in Ulduar bis auf XT (auch nur in Ausnahmefällen) und Vezax für die Nahkämpfer (Wenn genügend Schutzfähigkeiten des Tanks da sind). Sind also schon ettliche Gegenbeispiele.

Zu 3: Genau dem will Blizz ja auch entgegenwirken. Warum sollte man denn bitte mit T6 in eine Instanz gehen, wo man nur T4 bekommen kann?

Zu 8: Wie sollen das die Leute denn lernen, wenn sie jeder beim ersten Fehlschritt aus dem Raid wirft?

Zu 9: Häufig können auch Heiler selbst Schuld sein, genauso die Tanks, wenn sie sterben. Und auch die DDs können unschuldig an ihrem Tod sein, da zum Beispiel der Heiler bei einem unvermeidbaren DoT und ähnlichem pennt.


Also in soweit ist deine Aufführung nun wirklich nicht gerade sehr präzise gehalten.




zetaro schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja nicht von deinem Standpunkt runterholen, aber.....das ist in jedem Rollenspiel so.
> 
> Du bekommst in Neverwinter Nights, Morrowwind, Baldurs Gate etc. nicht vom Spiel vorgekaut wie du deinen Krieger am besten entwickelst und skillst. Auch nicht, wie du ihn am besten einsetzt. Da hat man auch nur die Tooltipps zu den Fertigkeiten und Eigenschaften.
> 
> Es ist ja ein Teil des Spielspaßes das herauszufinden.



In Neverwinter Nights gibt es sogar die Option, dass man beim Levelaufstieg die Fähigkeitspunkte automatisch verteilen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstvomeber (26. Oktober 2009)

Muss absolut widersprechen ; Der Content ist einfacher den je mit folgender Argumentation:
Ich kann (und habe) auf 3 verschiedenen (1x pvp 2x pve) Servern mehrere Random Raids aufgestellt und habe den Endcontent (Pdk25 normal) gecleart. Es waren immer im Schnitt 40% Leute dabei mit blauem / teils grünen Gear.
Drehen wir die Zeit zurück. Damals wo Bt endcontent war wäre dies NICHT denkbar und NICHT machbar, jeder der halbwegs erfolgreich dadrin geraidet hat wird das bestätigen können. Punkt!

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das mir bewusst ist das pdk25 normal natürlich nicht sogesehen der ENDCONTENT ist, das is natürlich pdk25 hardmode, aber mal im ernst...es ist das ganze nur mit grösseren Zahlen, und das macht es langweilig... daher seh ich das auch net als endcontent an sondern als Idiotenbeschäftigung genau wie das Erfolgssystem^^ (pets sammel ich trotzdem die sind cool!) 

=)


----------



## zetaro (26. Oktober 2009)

Nasiria schrieb:


> In Neverwinter Nights gibt es sogar die Option, dass man beim Levelaufstieg die Fähigkeitspunkte automatisch verteilen lässt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ich aber nicht empfehle. Es ist nicht das beste was man machen kann.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann steigert das automatische Leveln beim Krieger z.B: Parieren.....was sich auf dem Papier zwar gut anhört, aber vollkommen unsinnig ist, vor allem, wenn man später im Multiplayer rumrennt.


----------



## tamirok (26. Oktober 2009)

es ist zu einfach du hast nur keine eier


----------



## Keksemacher (26. Oktober 2009)

Wurstvomeber schrieb:


> Muss absolut widersprechen ; Der Content ist einfacher den je mit folgender Argumentation:
> Ich kann (und habe) auf 3 verschiedenen (1x pvp 2x pve) Servern mehrere Random Raids aufgestellt und habe den Endcontent (Pdk25 normal) gecleart. Es waren immer im Schnitt 40% Leute dabei mit blauem / teils grünen Gear.
> Drehen wir die Zeit zurück. Damals wo Bt endcontent war wäre dies NICHT denkbar und NICHT machbar, jeder der halbwegs erfolgreich dadrin geraidet hat wird das bestätigen können. Punkt!
> 
> ...


Wie du selbst schreibst ist PdK 25 nicht der Endcontent.
Und solange PdoK und Algalon,Yogg etc. nicht zu leicht sind,was sie aufjedenfall nicht sind! kann man nicht sagen das der Content zu leicht sind.

Und zu deiner Bemerkung:
"mal im ernst...es ist das ganze nur mit grösseren Zahlen, und das macht es langweilig"
Es ist das Ganze mit einem umeiniges höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad und genau das machtes wieder interessant.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Thread meine Theorie erläutern, warum sehr viele Leute glauben, WoW wäre einfacher geworden, was es zu 100% nicht ist.



Doch, ist es. Ende.


----------



## Wolsger (26. Oktober 2009)

Es sollte die Möglichkeit geben, einen Schlachtzug garnicht zu spielen,
sondern die Bosse automatisch töten zu lassen um dann nur den Loot automatisch zu verteilen.
Dann könten die Leute die Spaß am Spiel hätten die Encounter spielen
und die ewig nörgelnden Casuals bräuchten überhaupt nicht mehr spielen und bekämmen den
Loot direkt geschenkt. Damit auch alle ja das gleiche haben, wie die die den Endboss bezwingen
und wie früher sich erarbeiten/tryen wollen.

Es ist nahezu unfasslich, wie Wow von den Gelegenheitsspielern kaputtgeschriehen wurde,
Wow ist derzeit nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst.
Der Content ist derart zusammengschmolzen, das Wow sich als typisches MMORPG
derzeit auflöst. Wow ist nur noch 2 Stunden Mittwochs Item-Rush für unsere geliebten Casuals
und das wars dann für die ganze Woche.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Oktober 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> unfasslich, wie Wow von den Gelegenheitsspielern kaputtgeschriehen wurde,


Es ist unfassbar, wie sehr die deutsche Sprache verkümmert ist...


----------



## Drop-Dead (26. Oktober 2009)

tamirok schrieb:


> es ist zu einfach du hast nur keine eier



und jemand der so aussagen macht zeigt anderen damit , dass er die dicksten hat oder wie ?


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich find gut das man ohne Gilde was erreichen kann, da die meisten doch eh so beschissene Zeiten haben wie Montags um 11 Uhr Abends


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> da die meisten doch eh so beschissene Zeiten haben wie Montags um 11 Uhr Abends




Jo klar, 23 Uhr (in Worten: Dreiundzwanzig Uhr) ist ja auch die Prime-Time zum raiden. Hat dir die Geschichte eben das sandmännchen erzählt das "die meisten" Gilden erst um 23 Uhr raiden ?

Ich denke eher da darf jemand unter der woche nicht solange wach bleiben und ist DAHER froh das man auch schnell am Nachmittag wo ein paar epics abholen kann.


----------



## Camô (26. Oktober 2009)

Der Thread entwickelt sich zur obligatorischen Pro-/ Casualdiskussion, statt die durchaus vertretbaren Punkte des TE zu thematisieren. Und solch einen Thread braucht niemand mehr.

/reported


----------



## normansky (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich wette mal das 50% der Schreiber hier das WoW Classik nicht mal kennengelernt haben, da sie damals noch in die Windeln machten oder das Taschengeld dafür nicht reichte!


----------



## sinnrg (26. Oktober 2009)

Wurstvomeber schrieb:


> Muss absolut widersprechen ; Der Content ist einfacher den je mit folgender Argumentation:
> Ich kann (und habe) auf 3 verschiedenen (1x pvp 2x pve) Servern mehrere Random Raids aufgestellt und habe den Endcontent (Pdk25 normal) gecleart. Es waren immer im Schnitt 40% Leute dabei mit blauem / teils grünen Gear.
> Drehen wir die Zeit zurück. Damals wo Bt endcontent war wäre dies NICHT denkbar und NICHT machbar, jeder der halbwegs erfolgreich dadrin geraidet hat wird das bestätigen können. Punkt!
> 
> =)



Also erst einmal: Ich habe Classic noch nicht gezockt, aber im WoW Forum laufen ähnliche Diskussionen ab, wie hier. Pro's, die in Classic und BC dabei waren, würden da jetzt behaupten:

Das ging in Classic und BC auch schon!

Ein Beispiel aus dem off. WoW Forum :

*und sowas wie Random Raids gabs nicht*



> Das ist definitiv eine Lüge. Ohne Randomraids zu Klassikzeiten hätte ich nie den T2-Helm für meinen Krieger bekommen, nie ZG gesehen und auch AQ20 wäre einfach nicht möglich gewesen. MC bin ich nicht Random gegangen, da ich dort eine feste Gruppe hatte, aber es wurde auch dafür gesucht.



Quelle : http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=12
Post : 225

Soll ich Dir noch ein paar Posts raussuchen, wo manche beschreiben, dass sie SSC und BT random abgefarmt haben? Kann ich gerne machen, wenn gewünscht.

Was sagste denn dazu?

Und auch in den 40er Raids in Classic soll man angeblich schlechtequipte gern mitgenommen haben, so lange sie nicht den Boss heilen, denn man brauchte einfach ein paar Leute! Kann ich Dir alles quoten!


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Ich wette mal das 50% der Schreiber hier das WoW Classik nicht mal kennengelernt haben, da sie damals noch in die Windeln machten oder das Taschengeld dafür nicht reichte!



Ist auch irrelevant, wenn ihnen das hier gefällt hätten sie Classic gleich wieder aufgehört.


----------



## Mofeist (26. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Also erst einmal: Ich habe Classic noch nicht gezockt, aber im WoW Forum laufen ähnliche Diskussionen ab, wie hier. Pro's, die in Classic und BC dabei waren, würden da jetzt behaupten:
> 
> Das ging in Classic und BC auch schon!
> 
> ...




für sowas musst du suchen, die heutigen randomraids siehst du dauernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW ist einfach einfacher geworden das hat doch Blizzard auch zugegeben sie wollen das mehr und nicht nur 5% den Endcontent sehen.


----------



## zetaro (26. Oktober 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> statt die durchaus vertretbaren Punkte des TE zu thematisieren.



Naja...leider sind ja 2 der 3 Punkte nichts was neu mit WotLK ins Spiel kam, sondern etwas, was es auch schon in Klassik gab. Insofern recht wenig Diskussionspotential.


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Also erst einmal: Ich habe Classic noch nicht gezockt, aber im WoW Forum laufen ähnliche Diskussionen ab, wie hier. Pro's, die in Classic und BC dabei waren, würden da jetzt behaupten:
> 
> Das ging in Classic und BC auch schon!
> 
> ...



du sagst ja selbst du hattest Classic nie gespielt.

Onyxia ging am Ende Random, ja. Das war aber knapp vor BC. Molten Core (Machte der Poster scheinbar vorher) hatte er komischerweise eine Raidgruppe, warum nur ?

Zul Gurub und AQ20 waren als mittlere Raids ausgelegt, und auch da gabs noch z.b. in ZG Bosse die Random eher weniger gelegt wurden.

Zum rest sag ich mal nix....


----------



## J_0_T (26. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ist auch irrelevant, wenn ihnen das hier gefällt hätten sie Classic gleich wieder aufgehört.




Yepp.... man kann das so sehen:

Classic: Schwer oder sher fordernd... Ja leute damals musste man ne menge schrott mitmachen um bestimmte inis sehen zu dürfen
BC: Langsame bewegung in Cassuality.... joah... so halb und halb
WTLK: Einfacher zu meistern aber dafür mehr whiner weil es nicht so hart is wie se gewollt ham


Interessant is es ja zu sehen das viele damals geheult hatten es wäre allet zu scher etc... un nu heulen viele es is zu einfach... kann man sich auch ma entscheiden?


----------



## Enyalios (26. Oktober 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> kann man sich auch ma entscheiden?



Die Entscheidung ist ja schon gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber von Seiten Blizzards, was die Spieler daraus machen bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Aufgrund der Popularität das WoW in das MMORPG-Genre brachte meint halt nun jeder er muss eben jenes Genre "abends zum entspannen" spielen, anstatt wie früher einfach Offline-Spiel XYZ zu spielen. Und da liegt auch die wurzel allen Übels.


----------



## sinnrg (26. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> für sowas musst du suchen, die heutigen randomraids siehst du dauernd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, das kommt auf den Realm an!

Ja, sie wollen. Aber mehr als 5 % sehen ihn immer noch nicht.

Edit : Egal. Wie schon gesagt. Blizz hört nicht auf so Typen wie Dir, siehe weniger Stats auf Eq in Cataclysm, Tutorial-Vereinfachung und weiteres in der Richtung heute in Buffed News, nächstes T-Equip mit Marken in 3.3 usw. Eigentlich braucht man da echt nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Ihr Pro's wollt einfach nur flamen ^^


----------



## Mofeist (26. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Nein, das kommt auf den Realm an!
> 
> Ja, sie wollen. Aber mehr als 5 % sehen ihn immer noch nicht.




Blizzard hat trzodem eingestanden das der Content einfacher ist. und nur die hardmodes so das niveou von BC classic t2 oder t5 aufwärts encountern haben


----------



## sinnrg (26. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Blizzard hat trzodem eingestanden das der Content einfacher ist. und nur die hardmodes so das niveou von BC classic t2 oder t5 aufwärts encountern haben



Haben sie nicht. Soll ich Dir die Buffed-News suchen, wo GC sagt, dass es die Topgilden immer noch genau so schwer haben wie früher und so?


----------



## Nexilein (26. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> du sagst ja selbst du hattest Classic nie gespielt.
> 
> Onyxia ging am Ende Random, ja. Das war aber knapp vor BC. Molten Core (Machte der Poster scheinbar vorher) hatte er komischerweise eine Raidgruppe, warum nur ?
> 
> ...



So ein Schmarn. Ony ging schon recht früh random, nur hatte jeder der raiden wollte seinen Raid und mußte sich das random nicht antun. Raiden war Zeitaufwand und Organisation, deshalb hatte man einen Stammraid; nicht weil die Bosse so eine große Herausforderung waren.
Fakt ist, dass die Leute die heute mit T8 1,5k dps fahren und als Melee Willenskraft sockeln früher problemlos in einem Raid untergekommen sind der bis auf AQ 40 gut durch den Content gekommen ist. Es war doch vielfach standard den Leuten zu sagen auf welche Taste welche Fähigkeiten gehört und sie dann stur 1, 2, 3 drücken zu lassen. Hat komischerweise gereicht um sich in dem "schweren" Content seltene Epix zu "erarbeiten".


----------



## sinnrg (26. Oktober 2009)

übrigens noch ein Zusatz hierauf :



Mofeist schrieb:


> für sowas musst du suchen, die heutigen randomraids siehst du dauernd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Frage: Wieviele Spieler gab es Classic und wieviele heute?

2. Frage: Sind nur Noobs hinzugekommen oder auch mehr (gute) Raider?

muss ich noch mehr sagen?


----------



## Nexilein (26. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> 2. Frage: Sind nur Noobs hinzugekommen oder auch mehr (gute) Raider?



Die größte Veränderung gab es beim Raidverhalten. Was sich früher Raid nannte, würde heute oft nichtmal in die Instanz gelassen, geschweige denn einen WotLK Raidboss legen.

Wir hatten MC damals im Winter 05/06 nach 7 Wochen clear. Dabei haben wir absolut bei 0 angefangen. 2 Leute hatten Magmadar schon mal gelegt und ein paar sind aus Neugierde von BRT aus mal in MC gewesen um erschrocken festzustellen das man Kernhunde nicht zu fünft überlebt. Das war die Raiderfahrung. Das Tanks tanken, Heiler heilen und DDs Schaden machen war noch lange kein Allgemeinwissen, und am Abend vor dem ersten Raidtermin sind noch einige durch die 60er Instanzen gehetzt um nicht ganz so grün equipt zu sein. Es gab aber eine Menge Erklärungen und ein ordentliches Maß Disziplin im Raid (Es wird wohl der halbe Raid gewesen sein, der bei der ersten Lootverteilung erfahren hat, dass man Equip nicht an Hand des Bauchgefühls und Aussehens beurteilt). Und heute darf ich lesen, dass wir damals elitäre Progressraider waren die sich unter größten Anstrengungen ihre Epix erarbeitet haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (26. Oktober 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die größte Veränderung gab es beim Raidverhalten. Was sich früher Raid nannte, würde heute oft nichtmal in die Instanz gelassen, geschweige denn einen WotLK Raidboss legen.
> 
> Wir hatten MC damals im Winter 05/06 nach 7 Wochen clear. Dabei haben wir absolut bei 0 angefangen. 2 Leute hatten Magmadar schon mal gelegt und ein paar sind aus Neugierde von BRT aus mal in MC gewesen um erschrocken festzustellen das man Kernhunde nicht zu fünft überlebt. Das war die Raiderfahrung. Das Tanks tanken, Heiler heilen und DDs Schaden machen war noch lange kein Allgemeinwissen, und am Abend vor dem ersten Raidtermin sind noch einige durch die 60er Instanzen gehetzt um nicht ganz so grün equipt zu sein. Es gab aber eine Menge Erklärungen und ein ordentliches Maß Disziplin im Raid (Es wird wohl der halbe Raid gewesen sein, der bei der ersten Lootverteilung erfahren hat, dass man Equip nicht an Hand des Bauchgefühls und Aussehens beurteilt). Und heute darf ich lesen, dass wir damals elitäre Progressraider waren die sich unter größten Anstrengungen ihre Epix erarbeitet haben...
> 
> ...



Ja die zeiten ändern sich... Bin zwar spät bei Classic rein aber habe noch ne menge erleben dürfen... okay es war gelinde gesagt eine qual aber naja...

Aber wenn man heute hört das früher alles besser wäre und heute keine herausforderung mehr in den sachen sieht der hat entweder

a: Ne falsche sicht der damaligen begebenheiten gehabt
b: hört nur denen zu die sagte früher war alles besser
c: einfach keinen plan das damals zwar allet schwerer war aber das daran lag das man mehr machen musste...


Im endeffekt... man kann es keinen recht machen und wenn ich ehrlich bin... Blizz war zu dumm auf die spieler zu hören... gibt andere firmen die springen nicht auf jeden whine oder so... die sammeln und wenn sich etwas durchgehend wiederholt schauen die es sich erst ma an und dann entscheiden se selbst.... aber lassen sich nicht von denen komandieren die drohen ihr abo zu kappen wenn es net so kommt wie se es wollen.

Auf gut deutsch ist 90% der Community Schuld daran wie es is im momend... ganz einfach


----------



## Asyna (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe vor 5 Monaten einen DK auf Alexstrasza gemacht und ich musste einfach auf einen anderen Server wechseln weil fast alle zu Ulduarzeiten ausschliesslich Burg,Ocu und Co. equipt waren vor 2 Wochen bin ich mit meinen Mains nach Alexstrasza meines Cousines wegen gewechselt und auf einmal sind alle grün/blauen Noobs mit epic-Items rumgelaufen,dank Pdc und auf einmal wollen alle Pdk machen,man schafft nichts mehr random weil alle mega arrogant sind und diese Noobs selber neue Boss-taktiken erfinden dann wiped man 1mal und die hälfte leavt die grp als man wieder voll ist schafft man knapp Anub und nach 5Stunden Pdk redet man gleich über hero Pdk

durch Pdc ist alles zu einfach geworden und tut mir leid DKP sind sehr gut weil das /rnd sowieso vom Item-level abhängt Ich slebr bin will mal sagen sehr gut equipped und hab seit 2Wochen NICHTS bekommen obwohl ich alles durchgemacht hab jede woche also wenn man oft mitgeht bekommt man auch mehr ansonsten würfelt dir dein Klassenkonkurent im Raid das Item wegen dem du schon 10mal drinn bist weg obwohl du 3k mehr dps machst und er alles was man falsch machen kann falsch macht.


Also WoW ist scheisseinfach geworden alles wird den Noobs in den Arsch geschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

falls ich Irgenwenn beleidigt hab flame mich ruhig ich schau eh nicht mehr in den Thread!!!

Achja Rechtschreibfehler sind mir egal!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und mein Forumname ist NICHT mein Charname.


----------



## Asyna (26. Oktober 2009)

Oh und gerade hat mich eine sehr gute Gilde angeschrieben ob ich zu ihnen komme,im TS sagte er mir das ich mich im forum bewerben soll und das ich 3wochen mit auf Testraids gehen soll abe auf alle Items verzichten soll.

1x Pdk 25 war ich schon mit dem Gildenlead er ist die selbe Klasse wie ich und macht auch 2kdps weniger und dann sgt er gleich nochmals im TS das ich auf die Items verzichten soll 

Naja würdet ihr euch das bieten lassen??

und das geflame wegen dps alleine sind nicht so wichtig wie alles richtig machen ich habe alles richtig gemacht und ich schließe mich euch an 
zb Ony auf diesem server bomben sie die adds weg und nach sem raid (Ich verarsch euch nicht)
liest man das welche posten dd mit 9k dps lfg.........

und mein Forumname ist NICHT mein charname!!!


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Asyna schrieb:


> [...] und tut mir leid DKP sind sehr gut





Asyna schrieb:


> Oh und gerade hat mich eine sehr gute Gilde angeschrieben ob ich zu ihnen komme,im TS sagte er mir das ich mich im forum bewerben soll und das ich 3wochen mit auf Testraids gehen soll abe auf alle Items verzichten soll.
> 
> 1x Pdk 25 war ich schon mit dem Gildenlead er ist die selbe Klasse wie ich und macht auch 2kdps weniger und dann sgt er gleich nochmals im TS das ich auf die Items verzichten soll
> 
> Naja würdet ihr euch das bieten lassen??



Lass mal überlegen.. Du hast Interesse einer Gilde beizutreten mit DKP System, die verständlicherweise eine Lootsperre haben für Trials, hast sowieso schon fast alles, findest DKP gut, schreibst aber hier zwei Romane, in denen du dir selbst widersprichst.. attention whore?



Asyna schrieb:


> und mein Forumname ist NICHT mein Charname.



defintiv attention whore..

btw.. du solltest ein wenig auf deine Rechtschreibung achten.


..ach, bevor ichs vergesse.. mein Forenname ist nicht mein Charname, jtlyk


----------



## Rolandos (27. Oktober 2009)

Immer diese besche-erten Diskussionen WoW zu leicht, WoW  zu schwer, Proraider, Gelegenheitsspieler. Was soll der Blödsinn?

WoW ist genau richtig so wie es ist, Basta. 
Jeder hat die Möglichkeit zu spielen wie er möchte, und kein Proraider wird auf die Markenklamotten verzichten. Wem es zu leicht ist kann gerne in grünen Sachen Raiden oder ohne Waffen kämpfen, oder besser aufhören, wem es zu schwer ist kann gerne "die Sims" spielen.  

Kann mich in diesem Thread über die Jammerlappen, wieder Kaputtlachen.

Kindergarten ebend.


----------



## Natar (27. Oktober 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die größte Veränderung gab es beim Raidverhalten. Was sich früher Raid nannte, würde heute oft nichtmal in die Instanz gelassen, geschweige denn einen WotLK Raidboss legen.
> 
> Wir hatten MC damals im Winter 05/06 nach 7 Wochen clear. Dabei haben wir absolut bei 0 angefangen. 2 Leute hatten Magmadar schon mal gelegt und ein paar sind aus Neugierde von BRT aus mal in MC gewesen um erschrocken festzustellen das man Kernhunde nicht zu fünft überlebt. Das war die Raiderfahrung. Das Tanks tanken, Heiler heilen und DDs Schaden machen war noch lange kein Allgemeinwissen, und am Abend vor dem ersten Raidtermin sind noch einige durch die 60er Instanzen gehetzt um nicht ganz so grün equipt zu sein. Es gab aber eine Menge Erklärungen und ein ordentliches Maß Disziplin im Raid (Es wird wohl der halbe Raid gewesen sein, der bei der ersten Lootverteilung erfahren hat, dass man Equip nicht an Hand des Bauchgefühls und Aussehens beurteilt). Und heute darf ich lesen, dass wir damals elitäre Progressraider waren die sich unter größten Anstrengungen ihre Epix erarbeitet haben...
> 
> ...



dann seid ihr kein raid

was sich früher raid nannte, kann sich heute endgame-raid nenen


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> WoW ist genau richtig so wie es ist, Basta.


Richtig. Schluss mit der Diskussion. Dass die Leute aber auch immer unnötig diskutieren müssen.. sollen sie einfach dich fragen. Viel einfacher




Rolandos schrieb:


> Wem es zu leicht ist kann gerne in grünen Sachen Raiden oder ohne Waffen kämpfen


guter Vorschlag. Wems dann immer noch zu einfach ist, der kann sich zusätzlich noch eine Hand beim spielen auf den Rücken binden. Manchmal wünscht man sich das in der Variante "beide Hände am Rücken" bei einigen Forenpostern, aber das ist ein anderes Thema




Rolandos schrieb:


> oder besser aufhören


Genau! Geh doch wo du wohnst ey!




Rolandos schrieb:


> wem es zu schwer ist kann gerne "die Sims" spielen.


oder seine Hand hinterm Rücken wieder losbinden




Rolandos schrieb:


> Kann mich in diesem Thread über die Jammerlappen, wieder Kaputtlachen.
> 
> Kindergarten ebend.


Ja, hier gibts echt einige sehr witzige Posts.. I second that


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (27. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Damit scheinst du es ja nun endlich eingesehen zu haben das WoW einfacher gemacht wurde.



Nein.... oh mann...

Ich versuche es mal gaaaanz einfach: Nicht WoW ist generell einfacher geworden, sondern die jahrelang-Spieler haben mehr Routine, wodurch es sich für diese Leute einfacher anfühlt. 

Vielleicht begreift es so jeder: Wenn du 3 Jahre lang täglich 10 Minuten Handstand, dann laufen im Handstand und dann laufen im Handstand auf dem Schwebebalken übst... irgendwann wirst du dann sagen "im Handstand über den Schwebebalken laufen ist doch ein Kinderspiel... langweilig..."

Einfach oder auch nur einfacher als vor 3 Jahren ist die Sache an sich dennoch nicht, jeder andere ohne 3 Jahre Übung würde sich höchstwahrscheinlich den Hals dabei brechen.

Wow ist nicht einfacher geworden, es ist nur nicht in dem gleichen Maße schwieriger geworden, wie sich eure Fähigkeiten verbessert haben. Und das ist nunmal nicht möglich, denn Leute, ihr seid doch nun mal alle so toll... wie soll da ein Neueinsteiger mithalten können, wenn ihr die Messlatte wärt? Und ohne Neueinsteiger stirbt jedes MMO früher oder später...


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Wartet mal ganz kurz, Blizzard hat SELBER GESAGT das sie es >>EINFACHER<<machen, hoffe du kapierst nun das es EINFACHER wurde, sonst würden sie ja nicht sagen das sie es EINFACHER machen, um eine größere Spielergruppe anzulocken damit sie mehr KOHLE verdienen, ganz EINFACH

zu das mit den handstand, WoW hat eine gewisse Routine, trotzdem ist es nicht immer dasselbe deswegen spielens ja soviele


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Wartet mal ganz kurz, Blizzard hat SELBER GESAGT das sie es >>EINFACHER<<machen...



Nein... der Inhalt von Wotlk wurde ZUGÄNGLICHER gemacht, nicht vereinfacht. Was anderes hat auch Blizzard nie gesagt. Kann ja nicht Sinn der Übung sein, dass 100 Entwickler 17.000 Mannstunden damit verbringen einen Raid zu designen, den dann nur 1% der Spieler zu Gesicht bekommen... (Beispiel Sunwell)


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Nein... der Inhalt von Wotlk wurde ZUGÄNGLICHER gemacht, nicht vereinfacht. Was anderes hat auch Blizzard nie gesagt. Kann ja nicht Sinn der Übung sein, dass 100 Entwickler 17.000 Mannstunden damit verbringen einen Raid zu designen, den dann nur 1% der Spieler zu Gesicht bekommen... (Beispiel Sunwell)


Für viele bedeutet es eben Anspruch, wenn der Content einfach gestreckt wird.
Natürlich wäre PDK zum Beispiel schwerer, wenn es keinerlei Markenequip gäbe. Denn dann müsste man ja vorher erst Naxx --> Ulduar abgrasen, um auf den Equipstand zu kommen, der PDK möglich macht.

Ich finde es so gut, wie es ist. PDK Hero ist fordernd, Fehler werden direkt bestraft, das trennt den Spreu vom Weizen. Das alle Randoms PDK10 normal raiden stört mich dabei nicht, ändert ja mein Spielerlebnis nicht.


----------



## Humunculus (27. Oktober 2009)

Bin der Meinung des TE.

Eine Sache die das Raiden sicher vereinfacht hat sind 25er statt 40er.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

dadurch das mans equip leicht kriegt, jede instanz einfach betreten kann ohne vorquest, man muss keine ressis farmen, man braucht nur ein paar leute, die etwas skill ( soviel wie ein 12jähriger) haben, die dann in die inis gehen und das schnell machen :-)
wasn daran schwer? ja das ist sehr einfach, und das es zugänglicher gemacht wurde bedeutet eigentlich nur das es einfacher wurde


----------



## mortishelos (27. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn man es genau nimmt hat sich mit Lichking nur ein paar Sache verändert nämlich das jeder die komplette Geschichte von Wow erleben kann, das man jetzt relativ leicht gutes Equip kriegen kann und das man ein Elite-Spieler nicht mehr am Equip erkennt sondern an seinen Erfolgen (z. B. Algalon gelegt oder PdK 25er HM ... )

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## bekkz (27. Oktober 2009)

Die ganzen whiner jammern doch nicht rum es sei alles zu "einfach" weil sie den encounter zu einfach finden. Die heulen rum, weil sie jetzt nicht mehr zu den 10% des Servers gehören, die mit  "Elite-Equipement" die so´n LowBoB garnicht erst zu Gesicht bekommt. Auf meinem Server Sen Jin gabs zu Classic Zeiten 1ne Gilde, die überhaupt ansatzweise in Naxxramas unterwegs war. Und es waren nicht wenige Leute, die sich dort recht arrogant aufführten. 

Es ist die Chance für andere casuals, ebenso gutes Equipement zu sammeln wie das der Top_Gilden, und nicht mehr der dicke Macker mitm fetten T9 zu sein 
dem hier keiner das wasser reicht. Ich wette, dass 90% der fetten Poser "alles zu easy" Anubarak imer 10/25er PDK nonhero down hat. Nen Fuss in die heroische Variante haben die nicht gesetzt. Denn sooooviele Gilden haben Anub Arak im 25er Hero nun wirklich nicht down.


"Zu Classic / BC Zeiten war alles Besser" bla bla. Mir soll mal einer hier von denen das Achievement "Pechschwingenhort" posten mit ner Jahreszahl VOR 2007!!!

Ganz klar, WoW ist generell einfacher geworden, aber ich seh da kein Problem drin. Was hat mich das damals angestunken, 13 Euro im Monat zu zahlen und einfach content und Instanzen nicht sehen zu duerfen, nur weil der eigene Raid die Leistung nicht erbracht hat.

Ausserdem finde ich gerade im 25er PDK Hero is die Instanz ganz sicher nicht "zu einfach" - das is n knackiger Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und "Alone in the Darkness" gehört da wohl ebenso dazu, wie der Mimiron-Hardmode.

Alles in einem, wenn man raiden will mit anforderung, dann kann man das auch!!!


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

bekkz schrieb:


> Die ganzen whiner jammern doch nicht rum es sei alles zu "einfach" weil sie den encounter zu einfach finden. Die heulen rum, weil sie jetzt nicht mehr zu den 10% des Servers gehören, die mit  "Elite-Equipement" die so´n LowBoB garnicht erst zu Gesicht bekommt. Auf meinem Server Sen Jin gabs zu Classic Zeiten 1ne Gilde, die überhaupt ansatzweise in Naxxramas unterwegs war. Und es waren nicht wenige Leute, die sich dort recht arrogant aufführten.
> 
> Es ist die Chance für andere casuals, ebenso gutes Equipement zu sammeln wie das der Top_Gilden, und nicht mehr der dicke Macker mitm fetten T9 zu sein
> dem hier keiner das wasser reicht. Ich wette, dass 90% der fetten Poser "alles zu easy" Anubarak imer 10/25er PDK nonhero down hat. Nen Fuss in die heroische Variante haben die nicht gesetzt. Denn sooooviele Gilden haben Anub Arak im 25er Hero nun wirklich nicht down.
> ...



Ja genau postet ihm Achievment Pechschwingenhort vor Jahreszahl 2007!!! immerhin gibts das Archievment system schon seit anfang WoWs!!!, und du bist voll der Pro der sich auskennt mit allen :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiel seit classic, und naja es ist einfach was anderes wenn du t3 anhast und die anderen t1, anstatt das du t9.5 und die t9.25 was alles übrigens gleich aussieht anhast, und die styles der Sets aussehen als werste dunkel böse überpwner godmode_ON undsowas =) und diese community die jetz herrscht ist viel schlimer als zu classic zeiten :-( ich habe damals nicht Naxxramas von innen gesehen, ich war ja eher der PvPler hab aber alles mal angeguckt :-) bis halt auf naxx


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> dadurch das mans equip leicht kriegt,


Reiner Zeitaufwand, der rausgenommen wurde.


> jede instanz einfach betreten kann ohne vorquest,


Wiederum bloß weniger Zeitaufwand.


> man muss keine ressis farmen,


Zeit...


> man braucht nur ein paar leute, die etwas skill ( soviel wie ein 12jähriger) haben, die dann in die inis gehen und das schnell machen :-)


 Blödsinn. PDK 10 kriegen es Leute nicht gerallt vor Eisheuler wegzulaufen, oder laufen sogar rein, obwohl sie garnicht Ziel waren. Sie verrecken im Feuer, oder sehr gerne wird als Raid geklumpt, was tödlich sein kann bei Kettenblitzen/andere GTAEs. Jaraxxus wird sich nicht bewegt, wenn eine Bestie angeflogen kommt. Champions sind so lala. Valkyren Movement, Reaktion und Überblick. AnubArak gescheite Taktik und DPS, Heiler die auf Zack sind.
Ohne Überblick, Taktikkenntnissen und reaktivem Spielen kommst auch durch den Zehner nicht durch. In Hero wird es wesentlich schwerer.


> wasn daran schwer? ja das ist sehr einfach, und das es zugänglicher gemacht wurde bedeutet eigentlich nur das es einfacher wurde


Es wurde bloß der Zeitaufwand verringert. Bosse erfordern immer noch Taktik (s.o.), Movement und Überblick.
Und wie vorhin gesagt wurde: Wenn man 3 Jahre WoW spielt, dann wird man einfach besser.

Edit: Skyler, wie wärs mit einem Armory-Link? Rein interessehalber. Duw irst den zu einfachen Content ja wohl schon durch haben wenn du hier so ablederst.


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> und das man ein Elite-Spieler nicht mehr am Equip erkennt sondern an seinen Erfolgen



Was aber ein Zeichen für sehr schlechte Itemization ist


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Reiner Zeitaufwand, der rausgenommen wurde.
> 
> Wiederum bloß weniger Zeitaufwand.
> 
> ...



nöö ich zock kein WoW mehr, zocke ab und zu bei nem kumpel paa neue inis armory link hmm, kannst mein Tankequipment ansehen hab mit falscher equipment ausgeloggt :-((
einfach Skylè(oder wars é) suchen :-) war auf Nera Thor, aber wirst nicht viel sehen, hab nähmlich anfang ulduars mit den aufgehört 
such mal Gizmoxt das war mein Leader, glaub der spielt noch weida und hat realm gechanged oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zudem hab aufn Testserver immerwieder mal reingekuckt onyxia downgemacht geht ja wenn man WoW abo nicht gezahlt hat immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und PDK hab ich auch schon alles gesehen, und die hardmodes sind schwer ja aber darum sagt ich ja, wer guckt schon archievments an jeder schaut nur aufs Equipment


----------



## mortishelos (27. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Was aber ein Zeichen für sehr schlechte Itemization ist



Es war leider der einzig mögliche Weg den Blizzard gehen konnte da man ja den Gelegenheitspielern den Contant zugänglich machen wollte und den Elitespielern eine Möglichkeit geben sich von den anderen zu unterscheiden und zu beiweisen das sie besser sind als die große Masse.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Bluebarcode (27. Oktober 2009)

zwischen gutem und herausragendem equip gibt es immer noch einen grossen unterschied - kaum eine gilde hat PDOK25er clear, kaum gilden haben Algalon down, und noch weniger Yogg+0

Also es gibt eh noch herausforderungen, aber des equippen geht bei weitem leichter als noch zu 70er zeiten...warum das so is? weil durch den abnormen schaden und die abnorme heilung schlachtzuüge die mit ein bissi schlechterem equip sehr schwer waren,m ganz plötzlich kinderkram werden wo man locker bis zu 5 schlecht(!) equippte leute mitziehen kan und da fallen IMMEr dinge ab die kein schwein mehr braucht. Ich trau mir zu sagen dass alle top1000 gilden auf der welt einen twink der grade frisch 80 geworden ist mit full t9,5 und pdok25er sachen equippen können in 3 IDs, ohne dass viele leute auf gear verzichten müssten. Und das ging in BC meiner meinung nach niemals so einfach. Da wurde im Raid jeder(!) gebraucht, jeder musste alles top spielen um voran zu kommen - da konnte es sich ein raid kaum leisten einen spieler mitzuziehen.


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Es war leider der einzig mögliche Weg den Blizzard gehen konnte da man ja den Gelegenheitspielern den Contant zugänglich machen wollte und den Elitespielern eine Möglichkeit geben sich von den anderen zu unterscheiden und zu beiweisen das sie besser sind als die große Masse.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos




Das eine schliesst das andere aber nicht aus. Man kann Endmobs einer Zone so designen, dass sie sehr schwierig sind und eben nicht von jedem gekillt werden können und sie Items droppen lassen, die dann anders aussehen als der Rest. Denn ganz ehrlich. Ein Spiel in dem man sich anscheinend selbst den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochstellen soll, nur um dann sagen zu können, ich habe es auch auf "schwer" geschafft ist ein Witz.
Es muss einen Grund geben bestimmte Mobs zu killen, und diejenigen, die diese Mobs gekillt haben müssen besseren Loot bekommen als die, die das nicht geschafft haben. Man sollte jedem den Zugang zu den Zonen geben. Aber keine Killgarantie in einem Easymode.


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir mal deinen Guild-Leader angeguckt.
Sehr weit entfernt davon alles clear zu haben. Als 25er Gilde lass ich 10er Achievements aussen vor, da die großteils einfach overgeared werden.
Also was redest du von zu einfach ohne überhaupt den schweren Content geschafft zu haben? Versteh ich nicht.



> Man sollte jedem den Zugang zu den Zonen geben. Aber keine Killgarantie in einem Easymode.


Yogg-Saron hat bei weitem nicht jeder down, auch jetzt nocht nicht.
AnubArak ist im 10er ein Griff ins Klo, wesentlich leichter als Yogg-Saron, oder sogar als die Champs.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Hab mir mal deinen Guild-Leader angeguckt.
> Sehr weit entfernt davon alles clear zu haben. Als 25er Gilde lass ich 10er Achievements aussen vor, da die großteils einfach overgeared werden.
> Also was redest du von zu einfach ohne überhaupt den schweren Content geschafft zu haben? Versteh ich nicht.
> 
> ...



hab ihn selbst nitmal angeguckt, ich weis nichtmal mehr ob der aktiv spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotzdem sieht doch fast jeder jede instanz von innen, und wir hatten auch ein paar tage nach ulduar release es clear gehabt, (naja war beim yoggi nit dabei obwohl ich eingeplant war -.-) und es ist mir egal obde gleiche ini in 10er gibt 10er hardmode 25 er 25 hardmode, hättens mehr inis machen können, wehre jeder glücklicher, immerhin schaut das t9 set auch fast alles gleich aus, und im endeffekt kriegst das ja zam, und jeder lauft mit den gleichen equipment durch die gegend :-(
und jao yoggi hab ich auf video gesehen ist ein schöner boss, aber wegen 1 boss ist nicht gleich die instanz gut :-(
und er müsste ja gut sein es ist immerhin ein Titan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angita (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

irgendwie hat jeder Recht und jeder Unrecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lasst das meckern doch mal sein, es kommt auf so viele Dinge an wie man WoW empfindet.

Ist man auf einem Server wo die eigene Fraktion "extrem unterbesetzt" ist, dann kann WoW schon schwer werden.
Auf solchen Servern wirst du mit Sicherheit keine Rnd-Raids zustande bekommen und wenn doch dann brauchst du Valium um das durchzustehen.

Ist man auf einem Server wo die eigene Fraktion "mittelmäßig / ausgeglichen besetzt" ist, dann ist WoW nicht mehr wirklich schwer, gerade richtig um am "Ball" zu bleiben.
Hat man dann einen motivierten Gildenleiter / Raidleiter, werden selbst Hardmodes nicht als extrem angenommen weil der Spaß im Vordergrund steht.

Ist man auf einem Server wo die eigene Fraktion "überbesetzt" ist, dann ist WoW nicht schwer sondern nervig.
Die Raidleiter und Gildenleiter wollen immer "das Beste" für ihre Gilde (was auch verständlich ist), Umsetzungsfehler arten dann leicht in "salü Gilde" aus - es gibt ja genug Ersatz.


Die oben angeführten Beispiele sind meine Erfahrungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder Gamer ist anders, keiner hat dieselben Empfindungen!
Dieses Thema ist leider niemals messbar. ZDF - Zahlen, Daten und Fakten - dazu gibt es nicht.
Dieses Thema ist immer individuell betrachtet und daher mehr oder weniger einzigartig.


So long
Angita


----------



## Mirakulixxx (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab zwar pdok oder ulduar ned clear aber habe das beste argument

MARKEN jeder noobie geht paar mal heros dazu pdc und voila t8 und full epic was will man mehr
und zu patch 3.3 droppen in den heros triumphmarken ergo t9 vor free!!!


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

jao aber heros kreigste saueinfach zam, gehst glecih marken sammeln, holst dir equipment, gehst naxx (glaub da droppts noch höhere marken) und holst dir noch besseres equipment, und hast niemals PDK 10-25 von innen gesehen, next patch holste dir dan so noch besseres equip aber wirst niemals arthas sehen :-)
ohne den markenkram wers ja auch schwer genug, man wird 80 fangt an heros, naxx 10-naxx 25 ulduar 10 ulduar 25, danach pdk 10 pdk 25
so wirste 80 gehst nur heros, und fangst mit pdk 10 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (27. Oktober 2009)

Hm, also ich persönlich muss dem TE in seiner Aussage, dass WIR SPIELER schuld an der Vereinfachung sind, Recht geben. Dass es de facto einfacher geworden ist, bezweifelt er ja auch gar nicht (warum das hier viele so rauslesen versteh ich nicht).

Meiner Meinung nach hatte Blizz mit BC (vor den vielen Nerfs zum Ende hin) einen perfekten Schwierigkeitsgrad:
einfachere Einstiegsraids für kürzere Raidzeiten, mit Randoms und kleinen Gilden, sowie einige knackige Raids (FDS, MH, Black Temple), die zeitkonsumierendere Raids und längere Übungsphasen vorausgesetzt haben. So konnte jeder irgendwie raiden, nur eben nicht alles, aber man muss ja auch nicht (gleich) alles sehen...

Ich persönlich habe auch MC, AQ und BWL erst mit 70 gesehen, einfach weil ich nicht so intensiv raiden wollte um mit einer Gruppe mit 60 schon diesen Content zu "erarbeiten", ich habe auch noch ein Privatleben welches mir wichtig ist^^ Aber ich möchte auch jeden Content irgendwann sehen, da es schließlich auch Story-Elemente sind. Wenn das aber erst nach durchspielen der folgenden Erweiterung ist, find ich das völlig in Ordnung, muss doch nicht immer sofort sein, gerade als Casual nicht!!!

Aber mal zu den ganzen Leuten, die schreien alles zu leicht, wir rennen hier und da nur durch, kein Anspruch bla bla... Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass mindestens 3 von 4 "früher" laut NERF geschrien haben weil ihnen der Raidcontent zu schwer war, sie MH ohne nerfs nichtmal den ersten Boss gesehen haben und sie zu Anfang wohlmöglich sogar gestört hat in Kara 3 Tage zu brauchen bis der Prinz liegt... Das ist eine Doppelmoral, die in WoW unglaublich weit verbreitet ist und auch das, was mich an der Diskussion überhaupt erst stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Zusammenfassung wäre ich wieder für anspruchsvollere Raids, die, auch im normalen Mode, nicht gleich von allen angegangen werden können, sondern vielleicht erst gegen Release der Folgeerweiterung oder auch danach... Wie gesagt, bei BC fand ich den Mix eigentlich ziemlich ideal, da sollte Blizz vom Schwierigkeitsgrad mit Cataclysm wieder hinkommen...

So, nun zerreißt mein etwas konfuses Posting, viel Spass dabei^^


----------



## Mirakulixxx (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja manche gruppen bekommen noch ned mal cthun oder die twins auß aq 40 hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ich und meine Gilde machen momentan die Ulduar 10er Hardmodes "so nebenbei", da wir Algalon noch sehen wollen. Es fehlt uns lediglich noch Freya +3, +2 liegt schon, und Mimiron Hard. Warum eigentlich? Equip gibts doch besseres... Achja, Spaß anner Freud. Und es ist bei weitem nicht einfach.
Fokus liegt bei uns auf der PdoK wo wir auch noch nicht durch sind.
Wir haben Spaß und Herausforderung und spielen ganz normal. Also keinen Grund sich zu beschweren.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Hm, also ich persönlich muss dem TE in seiner Aussage, dass WIR SPIELER schuld an der Vereinfachung sind, Recht geben. Dass es de facto einfacher geworden ist, bezweifelt er ja auch gar nicht (warum das hier viele so rauslesen versteh ich nicht).
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hatte Blizz mit BC (vor den vielen Nerfs zum Ende hin) einen perfekten Schwierigkeitsgrad:
> einfachere Einstiegsraids für kürzere Raidzeiten, mit Randoms und kleinen Gilden, sowie einige knackige Raids (FDS, MH, Black Temple), die zeitkonsumierendere Raids und längere Übungsphasen vorausgesetzt haben. So konnte jeder irgendwie raiden, nur eben nicht alles, aber man muss ja auch nicht (gleich) alles sehen...
> ...



ich schrei hier aber nicht rum NERF alles zu schwer, und dann alles zu einfach, ich habe nie geschriehen es ist zu schwer -.- und kein anspruch das stimmt auhc nicht immerhin anspruch gibts aber nichtmehr das von früher, ich hab wann ihc t5 content hab gesehen hab ne Pause gemacht, nicht weils zu schwer wurd, RL nervte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja habe aber vor diesen berüchtigten patch wo alles generft wurde, noch Mutter Shahraz in MH gesehen :-) haben sie aber nicht geschafft, und wann wir die geschafft hätten, ist halt uns der patch ins weg gekommen und wir waren glei bei Illidan, der trotzdem schwer war :-)


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Dass es de facto einfacher geworden ist, bezweifelt er ja auch gar nicht (warum das hier viele so rauslesen versteh ich nicht).



Eventuell weil er das als Behauptung in den Threadtitel geschrieben hat? -.-


----------



## Gregorius (27. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, der Spass sollte immer im Fordergrund stehen... deshalb bin ich inzwischen auch in einer "erwachseneren" Gilde, die alles etwas ruhiger angeht, sich vernünftig unterhält, auch in Instanzen und Raids, und wo der Spass an der Freude wichtiger ist als wer welchen Schaden gemacht hat oder wer irgendeinen Fehler machte... Anders macht ein Spiel nach 5 Jahren auch keinen Spass mehr, außer man geht im virtuellen Schw**zvergleichs-Wahn auf und denkt man sei etwas besseres, weil sein virtuelles alter ego in etwas grellerem lila erstrahlt als das der anderen... Sorry, aber Erfolge im wahren Leben zählen etwas, die virtuellen sind nichts, an was sich später jemand erinnert oder jemand euch dafür bewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (27. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Eventuell weil er das als Behauptung in den Threadtitel geschrieben hat? -.-



Tja, wenn man NUR den Titel liest, ist man selbst schuld ;p Der Titel ist ungünstig gewählt, sein Text aber vollkommen in Ordnung, da er dort schreibt, WARUM es leichter ist als früher und wer schuld ist, nämlich die Community an sich und nicht Blizzard oder sonst wer. Und wer erst nerf schreit und hinterher ruft, dass es zu viel war, der weiß auch nicht was er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man NUR den Titel liest, ist man selbst schuld ;p Der Titel ist ungünstig gewählt, sein Text aber vollkommen in Ordnung, da er dort schreibt, WARUM es leichter ist als früher und wer schuld ist, nämlich die Community an sich und nicht Blizzard oder sonst wer. Und wer erst nerf schreit und hinterher ruft, dass es zu viel war, der weiß auch nicht was er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur weil ein paar schreien NERF, heist es nicht gleich das das alle schreien, und immer dan das auf die Community sehen ist blöd :-)
ich möcht diskutieren =) WoW möcht ich das Abhärtung rausgenommen wird, und Raids schwerer werden, so dann weist du schonmal was ich möcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hekka (27. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man NUR den Titel liest, ist man selbst schuld ;p Der Titel ist ungünstig gewählt, sein Text aber vollkommen in Ordnung, da er dort schreibt, WARUM es leichter ist als früher und wer schuld ist, nämlich die Community an sich und nicht Blizzard oder sonst wer. Und wer erst nerf schreit und hinterher ruft, dass es zu viel war, der weiß auch nicht was er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjo dann warten wir mal ab was die nächste Erweiterung bringt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man NUR den Titel liest, ist man selbst schuld ;p Der Titel ist ungünstig gewählt, sein Text aber vollkommen in Ordnung, da er dort schreibt, WARUM es leichter ist als früher und wer schuld ist, nämlich die Community an sich und nicht Blizzard oder sonst wer. Und wer erst nerf schreit und hinterher ruft, dass es zu viel war, der weiß auch nicht was er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du erwartest hoffentlich auf diesen vollkommen misratenen Post keine ernstgemeinte Antwort..


----------



## Mirakulixxx (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde WoWwar früher viel Kreativer 
siehe BWL mit den Unterdrückungsdingern da ^^
siehe eröffnung von ahn qiray!
und die instanz ahn qiray an sich selbst
Heutzutage gibts ja nur Die aljährlichen Feiertage


----------



## Gregorius (27. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Du erwartest hoffentlich auf diesen vollkommen misratenen Post keine ernstgemeinte Antwort..



Wenn du ihn misraten findest, ist das deine Sache. Er stellt den Sachverhalt nunmal dar, vor allem was den TE angeht^^ Verdammt, jetzt antworte ich dir schonwieder, obwohl du ja nur eine unqualifizierte rethorische Frage gestellt hast, und das noch ohne Fragezeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mirakulixxx schrieb:


> Ich finde WoWwar früher viel Kreativer
> siehe BWL mit den Unterdrückungsdingern da ^^
> siehe eröffnung von ahn qiray!
> und die instanz ahn qiray an sich selbst
> Heutzutage gibts ja nur Die aljährlichen Feiertage



Damit gehe ich vollkommen konform... aber was will man machen, der "wahre Hirnschmalz" dürfte bei Blizzard eher in D3, SC2 und das neue, noch ungenannte MMORPG fließen, die WoW-Addons sind doch nur erhaltende Maßnahmen, um die anderen Projekte weiter finanzieren zu können, auch wenn das die Community Manager nicht so sehen (wollen)^^


Naja, Ändern wird das Gejammer eh nichts, Blizzard hat seinen Weg geplant, und solange hauptsächlich Casuals das Geld einbringen, wird es denen auch Recht gemacht. Wenn WoW irgendwann das Schicksal von DAoC teilt und vielelicht nur noch 200.000 Spieler hat, DANN könnte es sein, dass Blizz wieder speziellere Anpassungen macht. Bis dahin werden wir immer weniger wichtige Werte und immer leichter zugängliche Instanzen bekommen. 

Entweder man findet sich damit ab, oder spielt ein neueres Spiel, bis dieses wieder "zer-nerft" wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwo hat schon jemand geschrieben die Diskussion sei eigentlich wenig zielführend, und ich denke dies war der Kommentar (neben dem TE), der am gehaltvollsten hier war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn misraten findest, ist das deine Sache. Er stellt den Sachverhalt nunmal dar



Er stellt eigentlich gar nichts dar, vor allem nicht den Sachverhalt korrekt.

Und zum TE..

-DKP vereinfacht das Spiel, weil damit Mehrspieler bevorzugt werden und es Casuals schwieriger haben - Eventuell erkenne nur ich dort keinen kausalen Zusammenhang, aber für mich ist das unausgegorener Quark. Und hat mit dem Thema, das er ansprechen wollte schonmal gar nichts zu tun
-Beschäftigung mit der Spielmechanik ausserhalb des Games ist nicht vorgesehen und macht das Spiel kaputt - Unsinn


----------



## Gregorius (27. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Er stellt eigentlich gar nichts dar, vor allem nicht den Sachverhalt korrekt.
> 
> Und zum TE..
> 
> ...



Naja, nach deinem Post war es offensichtlich, dass du dich ausschließlich auf den etwas ungeschickten Titel und nicht das Posting beziehst, insofern ist es der Sachverhalt, der dargestellt ist. Aber wer Einsicht von einem WoW-Spieler erwartet, wird ja eh meist enttäuscht.^^ Ich bin zu alt für solch belanglosen Streitereien, mach nur weiter wenn's dich glücklich macht^^

Edit wegen geändertem Post:
DKP: er schreibt nicht, dass DKP das Spiel vereinfacht... lediglich das Equip der Vielraider steigt schneller als ohne DKP und gleichberechtigte Lootvergabe, wodurch das Equip die Encounter natürlich leichter macht... kann ich persönlich nicht wiederlegen diese Aussage

Und er schreibt auch nicht, dass Guides etc. nicht vorgesehen sein und das Spiel kaputt machen, sondern leichter... wenn vorher 25 Mann exakt wissen was wann zu tun ist und das auswendig lernen ist ein Encounter nunmal leichter, als wenn man sich 20x versuchen muss und sich den Encounter selbst "erarbeitet", so wie es nur noch wenige Gilden machen. AUch hier kann ich keine Falschaussage des TE erkennen...


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Naja, nach deinem Post war es offensichtlich, dass du dich ausschließlich auf den etwas ungeschickten Titel und nicht das Posting beziehst, insofern ist es der Sachverhalt, der dargestellt ist. Aber wer Einsicht von einem WoW-Spieler erwartet, wird ja eh meist enttäuscht.^^ Ich bin zu alt für solch belanglosen Streitereien, mach nur weiter wenn's dich glücklich macht^^



Du bist zu alt? Wenn dein Geburtsdatum stimmt dann bin ich etwas älter als du. Und WoW habe ich nie gespielt, deswegen halte ich mich zu direkten Aussagen bezüglich des Schwierigkeitsgrades des Spiels auch fein zurück. Aber auch als nicht WoW Spieler stellen sich einem bei einigen Aussagen die der TE getroffen hat die Nackenhaare hoch.
Achja nochmehr RL Karten plx


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Und er schreibt auch nicht, dass Guides etc. nicht vorgesehen sein und das Spiel kaputt machen, sondern leichter... wenn vorher 25 Mann exakt wissen was wann zu tun ist und das auswendig lernen ist ein Encounter nunmal leichter, als wenn man sich 20x versuchen muss und sich den Encounter selbst "erarbeitet", so wie es nur noch wenige Gilden machen. AUch hier kann ich keine Falschaussage des TE erkennen...




Eventuell solltest du dir die entsprechenden Posts einfach vorher mal durchlesen



Soldus schrieb:


> Diese Dinge stehen in WoW nicht zur Verfügung. Kannst du im Spiel irgendeinen NSC anlabern, der dir sagt was die Beste Skillung und Rotation ist? Kannst du auch nur einen GM danach fragen? Nein! All diese Dinge waren und sind immer noch in WoW nicht vorgesehen, also gehören sie auch nicht zu WoW.



Dort ging es im Übrigen darum, dass man sich mit seiner Skillung beschäftigt nicht um Komplettlösungen zu Encountern


----------



## Gregorius (27. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> DU bist zu alt? Wenn dein Geburtsdatum stimmt dann bin ich etwas älter als du. Und WoW habe ich nie gespielt, deswegen halte ich mich zu direkten Aussagen bezüglich des Schwierigkeitsgrades des Spiel auch fein zurück. Aber auch als nicht WoW Spieler stellen sich bei einigen Aussagen die der TE getrofen hat die Nackenhaare hoch.
> Achja nochmehr RL Karten plx



Wenn du schon länger auf dem Planeten weilst als ich, sollte dir klar sein, dass Alter relativ ist... und manch 17-jähriger reifer ist als ein 40 jähriger, was aber hier keine Wertung sein soll, nur eine allgemeine Feststellung^^

Und wenn du WoW nicht spielst, dann frage ich mich wie du auch nur einen Satz des TE kritisieren kannst, die Kritiken deines Vorpostings passen schonmal nicht und lassen erneut vermuten du liest das Urposting nicht vollkommen...

Insofern fehlen mir immernoch die Fakten, welche eine Kritik am TE sinnvoll erscheinen lassen... außer dem Beitragstitel, da gebe ich dir ja schon die ganze Zeit Recht, dass dieser sehr unglücklich und inkorrekt gewählt ist.

Mehr Falsches kann ich einfach nicht finden, erleuchte mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine mich die ganze Zeit auf das Urposting bezogen zu haben durch den TE. Sprich auf die Grundaussagen dieses Beitrages... Steht bei mir irgendwas anderes?^^ Und dieser ist komplett zitierbar und korrekt, außer eben die Überschrift, diese Meinung hab ICH. Du magst eine andere haben, aber das ist ein freies Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin was Essen...^^


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du das Zitat des TE in meinem letzten Posting nicht als Blödsinn erkennst, dann erübrigt sich jeder Versuch dich zu "erleuchten"

Die Dinge zu denen sich der TE äussert sind allgemein auf alle MMORPGs anwendbar. Werd also nicht albern

btw. das mit der geistigen Reife, die nicht notwenigerweise dem tatsächlichen Alter entsprechen muss hat einen ganz langen Bart und ist hier im Übrigen OT.


----------



## Alex61083 (27. Oktober 2009)

Stimme dem TE teils zu teils aber auch nicht.

Ich habe auch mit Classic begeonnen und im Endcontent geraidet, mit BC änderte sich das alles (naja man wird halt älter :-) ).

Im Moment sehe ich mich als Casual-Spieler und bin ganz froh darüber, dass WoW etwas an schärfe verloren hat. Ich denke eben das viele Casuals dem Content gut immer einen Patch hinterher hängen.
Sprich alle die nun in PdK schon fast alles abgeräumt haben und sich dementsprechend auch ausgestattet haben warte bestimmt nur auf den nächsten Patch oder aber versuchen sich an den Hardmodes.
Bei uns auf dem Server beginnen viele Casual-Spieler bzw Gilden nun erst mit PdK weil sie lange mit Ulduar noch zu tun hatten.

Ich findes es klasse, so haben Quereinsteiger auch noch die Chance sich recht schnell auf einen guten Stand zu bringen und können dann direkt mit allen 
anderen die Instanzen unsicher machen.

Was das DKP angeht, ich denke nicht, dass DKP viel mit dem "vereinfachen" zu tun hat. Meine Erfahrung aus der alten Welt war eher das Gegenteil. Drohungen haben meist zu
Unruhen geführt, was wiederrum die ganze Gruppe aufgehalten hat.

Für die Spieler unter den WoW´lern die das Ganze einfach gerne direkt sehen wollen, ist es natürlich im Vergleich zu Classic ein Rückschritt, der sich nicht leugnen lässt.
Da ich selber noch kein PdK betreten haben, naja als Casual kann man eben nicht mit der gewünschten "Erfahrung" in einen solchen Raid gehen, habe ich noch recht viel 
Content vor mir.

Aber wer es mal schwer haben will (ok da gibt es auch bestimmt andere Beispiele) der sucht sich mal eine Random Gruppe und versucht mal PdK, hab schon oft von
Spielern im Allgemeinen ein ganzes Buch an Jammerei gelesen, scheint wohl doch knackig zu sein :-)

Grüße


----------



## Shintuargar (27. Oktober 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Damit gehe ich vollkommen konform... aber was will man machen, der "wahre Hirnschmalz" dürfte bei Blizzard eher in D3, SC2 und das neue, noch ungenannte MMORPG fließen, die WoW-Addons sind doch nur erhaltende Maßnahmen, um die anderen Projekte weiter finanzieren zu können, auch wenn das die Community Manager nicht so sehen (wollen)^^



Naja, das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Blizzard würde schon, wenn das Geheule nicht immer wäre. Das Event kurz vor WotLK zum Beispiel fand ich sehr genial und passend als Vorbereitung zum Addon. Dann fangen zuviele an zu heulen, weil sie ihren gewohnten "Tagesablauf" nicht nachgehen können etc.pp. Ich meine das Ding mit den Ghulen, aber wie gesagt, sehr viele waren anscheinend nicht in der Lage auch mal für zwei Wochen mit einzusteigen und heulten lieber die Foren voll.

Problem bei neuen Entwicklungen ist halt, dass man nie weiß, ob die Neuerungen bei den Spielern angenommen werden. Immerhin will man ja möglichst viele als zahlende Kunden behalten. Ich persönlich würde dann auch nur marginale Neuerungen einbauen, wenn ich sehe, der Großteil ist mit dem Produkt weitestgehend zufrieden. Verstehe auch nicht, wieso immer geheult wird, Blizzard macht nichts neues mehr, immer das selbe. Sollen sie aus WoW einen Egoshooter machen? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gab es nur ein Spiel, welches radikal verändert wurde, nämlich Star Wars Galaxies. Und dies hat dann massiv Spieler verloren.


----------



## Namir (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich gebe dem TE recht. Diese 3 Punkte sind recht entscheidend.

Dazu müssen aber auch unbedingt noch die diversen Addons genannt werden.

Nur eine Frage, wer von euch benutzt Healbot oder Grid, Decursive, Deadly Boss Mods oder ähnliches, Rotationsstützen (damit man nur noch einen Knopf drücken muss und das Programm den Rest macht) usw.

Schaltet mal Decursive ab, da muss man noch auf Zack sein um z.B. den Fluch bei Saphiron wegzumachen.
Und DBM, wer könnte sich vorstellen noch auf Zeichen des Bosses zu achten. Z.B. wenn Anub in Naxx den Arsch hebt um seinen Scheiss zu casten.

Aber es stimmt auch, dass Movement, CC und allgemein intelligentes Verhalten kaum noch gebraucht wird. Allerdings hat dies den Ursprung im AE-Tanken und im "mimimi wir finden keine Tanks, macht die imba, dann werden sie mehr gespielt"


----------



## Anduris (27. Oktober 2009)

Klar ist WoW einfacher geworden. Das ist Fakt.
Wenn man sich WoW jetzt anschaut und dann früher, fällt das jedem auf.
Leveln, an gutes equip kommen.. wenn du heutzutage mit nem twink 80 wirst, hast du in 3 Tagen full epic oder sogar schneller. 

Punkt 2 stimmt auf jeden Fall. Ich persönlich finde das auch sehr schade.


----------



## Schlaviner (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hasse dieses rumgeheule von wegen wow is leichter -.-

WENN doch wow sooooooooooooooo einfach is....
Warum habt ihr dann nich schon alle pdok 25er clear ?????

klar is es einfach an epix dranzukommen...what else ?
wenn jemand epix hat dann macht er noch lange nich richtig dmg ! 

Movement wird in Wotlk auch mehr verlangt !


und Ghostcrawler hat ja such schon in nem interview gesagt das die bosse usw nich leichter sind sondern wir sie uns durch guides, videos usw. erleichtern


----------



## zetaro (27. Oktober 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses rumgeheule von wegen wow is leichter -.-
> 
> WENN doch wow sooooooooooooooo einfach is....
> Warum habt ihr dann nich schon alle pdok 25er clear ?????



Eventuell weil einem auf der Strecke dahin die Lust vergangen ist? Ich hasse dieses "Argument". Muss man sich durch langweiliges quälen in der Hoffnung auf einen Silberstreif, oder darf man auch schon vorher sagen, dass man es zu leicht findet.




Schlaviner schrieb:


> und Ghostcrawler hat ja such schon in nem interview gesagt das die bosse usw nich leichter sind sondern wir sie uns durch guides, videos usw. erleichtern



Wir machen also das gleiche wie zu Klassik und BC und deswegen ist es leichter als zu Klassik und BC....äh..ja


----------



## wertzû (27. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist das viele sagen wow ist zu einfach ohne alle Hardmodes zu haben. Mir fehlt z.b. auch noch viel, 10er pdk hm machen wir momentan recht oft, sonst eig keine Hardmodes, ich finde es genau richtig so wie es ist.


----------



## Nexilein (27. Oktober 2009)

zetaro schrieb:


> Wir machen also das gleiche wie zu Klassik und BC und deswegen ist es leichter als zu Klassik und BC....äh..ja



Nein, machen wir eben nicht. Wir versuchen möglichst viel DpS zu fahren, nehmen nicht jeden in den Raid auf und würden auch nicht wie früher mit grün/blauem Equip das Raiden anfangen um dann mit 50% Epic/50% Blau schon in die nächste Ini zu rennen.


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2009)

zetaro schrieb:


> Eventuell weil einem auf der Strecke dahin die Lust vergangen ist? Ich hasse dieses "Argument". Muss man sich durch langweiliges quälen in der Hoffnung auf einen Silberstreif, oder darf man auch schon vorher sagen, dass man es zu leicht findet.


Ähm was?
Welche Strecke? Du meinst bis zum clear? Wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist es dir zu einfach, weil es zu schwer ist? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ähm was?
> Welche Strecke? Du meinst bis zum clear? Wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist es dir zu einfach, weil es zu schwer ist? *kopfkratz*



nöö es langweilt einfach in eine instanz zu gehen- bps ulduar und dich ewig abzuackern das de yoggi siehst, der aber dann doch bissl härter ist trotzdem nachn 2ten wipe stirbt =(


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> nöö es langweilt einfach in eine instanz zu gehen- bps ulduar und dich ewig abzuackern das de yoggi siehst, der aber dann doch bissl härter ist trotzdem nachn 2ten wipe stirbt =(


Auch hier: Welcher ewige Weg, wenn doch eh jeder Boss nach dem 2. Try liegt?
Was mir eigentlich nur auf den Nerv geht sind die ganzen "WoW ist zu einfach, aber den schweren Content schaff ich nicht/hab ich bisher nicht geschafft" Poster.

Das einzigste was diese Leute stört lässt sich auf eine Itemfarbe reduzieren.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich find es gut so wie es ist zur Zeit, wirklich jeder hat die Möglichkeit den Gesammten Content zu sehen, zumindest in der normalen Form für die breite Masse.
Die Hard Modes sind fordernd und man muss schon was auf dem Kasten haben um sich diese ohne Frust geben zu können.

Daher können sich auch Pros durch Equip und Erfolge abheben von der breiten Masse da ihr durchschnittliches Item Level immer etwas Höher ausfallen wird als das von Spielern die wirklich nur aus Spass spielen und nicht den Ehrgeiz haben sich abzuheben.

Das Problem liegt einzig und allein in den Köpfen vieler Spieler. Ja man bekommt sehr tolles Equip für Marken die man in einigen Wochen mit viel Fleiss zusammen hat. Ein Pro hingegen brauch gar nicht soviel Zeit und fleiss zu investieren. Man kommt durch "Know How" einfach schneller vorran.
Dennoch macht es Blizzard möglich das auch Spieler die keine Lust haben sich mit Theory Crafting und optimaler Rotation und Skillung auseinander zu setzen möglich alles sehen zu können. Besser geht´s doch gar nicht. 

Und mal im ernst. Wer wirklich glaubt das ein Ensidia spieler täglich Marken farmt wie ein Irrer und bis zu 18std. lang nur WoW zoggen muss , der glaubt auch daran das der Weihnachtsmann dem Osterhasen die Eier anmalt. Tatsache ist das sehr fähige Spieler nichtmal im Ansatz soviel Zeit mit WoW verbringen müssen wie wir normal sterblichen um erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## nofear1980 (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal auf TE eingehend,

meiner meinung nach ist es offentsichtlich, dass das game an sich wesentlich einfacher geworden ist, wenn man es schon seit release spielt.
Seinen char von 1-60 zu bringen war zu classic zeiten teilweise einfach nur quälend!
Heute kann man nen char von 1-70 /played an einem tag schaffen und das recht locker wenn man schon nen bisschen vertraut mit dem game ist damals zu twinken war schon erheblich schwerer. (heute benötigte ep pro level gesenkt, reiten ab 20, bessere Talente, ep pro quest und mobs erhöht etc.)
MC oder BWL, NAXX früher random zu raiden undenkbar, die meisten gruppen schafften BWL nicht mal den 2.ten boss und selbst Gilden hatten anfangs ihre Probleme damit.
Weiterhin wollten hierbei 40 anstelle von 25 spielen oder 20 anstatt 10 Spielern ihren char ausrüstungsmässig verbessern, wobei es keine Set Tokens wie heute gab.

Heuzutage  Gold im game zu haben, ist doch wirklich keine schwierigkeit mehr, früher versuchte man tagelang twilllight texte zu farmen um entweder ruf zu farmen oder diese so gut es ging im ah zu verkaufen heute macht man 5-10 dailies und bekommt 100g hinterhergeworfen, plus marken, plus ruf etc.

Ruf farmen früher eine aufwendige Sache siehe AQ, ZG zu BC Zeiten um in die Heros Eintritt zu erlangen heute kaum noch interessant, ausser um ne schulter oder kopfverzauberung zu erhalten oder nen item mit itemlevel 200 für nen twink zu bekommen.

Items gibts doch mittlerweile einfach nur noch geschenkt, wobei sich für mich die frage aufwirft, da ja immernoch genug whinen, wieso verschickt blizz das zeug nicht mittlerweile schon per post und jeder holt es sich aus dem Briefkasten!

Allem in allem ist es meiner meinung nach einfacher geworden, nur um hier mal ein paar beispiele zu bringen, aber es ist auch ok so, denn jeder zahlt für das game seinen Obulus und möchte nach möglichkeit so gut es geht alles sehen.

Blizzard geht nur auf das Konsumverhalten der leute ein und die meisten leute sind nunmal casuals und wollen nicht stundenlang wipen, farmen etc., um ein bisschen spass nach der arbeit etc zu haben und für leute die mehr zeit etc investieren wollen und können hält blizzard auch was bereit.

Heute kann jeder seine Prioritäten in dem Spiel unterschiedlich setzen und trotzdem auch spass in rnd raids haben, vor allem auch mit leuten aus sogenannten elite gilden. jedenfalls ist es bei uns aufm server so das man alles raidtechnisch im normal mode rnd machen kann und auch gut und zeitlich angemessen  bewältigen kann. wer darüber hinaus will kann das gern tun, was wie gesagt jedem selbst überlassen ist.

Einfach nur zu sagen jemand hat gutes euip und is deshalb 24/7 on oder hat kein reallife wäre wahrscheinlich auch son thread vom TE, so kommt das aus seiner darstellung raus.

in dem sinne viel spass ingame


----------



## Gregorius (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal an die letzten paar Posts orientiert:

Ich denke nicht, dass es einfacher ist, oder sagen wir "viel" einfacher ist, die letzten Bosse zu legen als früher. Klar, durch das überaus starke Equip und die geringeren Anforderungen schon ein wenig, aber immernoch genug Herausforderung für viele. Was ich persönlich meine, wenn ich sage WoW ist in vielen "zu" einfach geworden ist, dass ich früher, sagen wir zu Kara-Zeiten, recht viele Anläufe brauchte. Die Leute waren grün/blau equipped (ich hab damals komplett grün bis Kurator getankt), man musste recht sauber arbeiten, vielem Ausweichen, Ziele wechseln etc. Die Bosse lagen oft nur knapp. Durch langsames Steigern des Equips ging es immer besser, so dass man leichter weiter kam bis man irgendwann alles gelegt hat. Dann ging es zur nächsten Raid-Ini und fing von vorne an, es war ein langsamer Progress...

Heute wird man 80, ist durch Marken, Heros etc. schneller lila als man sein episches fliegen bezahlen kann, und rennt eigentlich durch Naxx 10/25 durch. Und das ist nicht erst jetzt so, ich habe mit einem Random-Raid gleich zu beginn beim ersten Versuch 2 Flügel in 3 1/2 Stunden gesäubert. Und dabei gab es nur einen Wipe. Hier passt es für mich nicht. Haufenweise Leute, die zum ersten mal in dieser Raidini stehen und kaum der Ansatz einer Wipechance... das ist fehlendes Balancing in meinen Augen. 

Naxx rennt man blind durch, Ulduar, ok, da hör ich nur, dass es recht leicht ist, da ich selbst inzwischen auf einem neuen Server angefangen habe und dort erst 69 bin^^ Aber es ist halt schon schlecht, wenn selbst für Casuals erst der 3. oder 4. Raidcontent überhaupt etwas Anstrengung fordert. Es fehlt die stete Kurve wo jeder weitere Boss ne neue Herausforderung ist bis er ein paar mal gelegen hat. Das war eben zu BC super, da ging es auch recht flott, aber eben nicht soooo easy...

Ich persönlich brauch das nicht unbedingt, da ich sehr gerne Twinke und eben derzeit auch gar nicht raide, aber wenn sich Blizz da ein wenig auf alte Tugenden besinnen würde, dann würde das Endgame mit Sicherheit wieder interessanter werden... Denke ICH zumindest. Aber dazu kann ja auch jeder seine eigene Meinung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streubombe (27. Oktober 2009)

Ob nun zu leicht, zu schwer, oder genau richtig, das allgemeingültig zu beantworten ist schlicht unmöglich, jeder Spieler hat seine ganz persönliche Leistungsgrenze...

Was mich an WoW viel mehr stört ist die spontan einsetzende Langeweile, sobald ein Boss liegt... Hat man sich die richtige Taktik erstmal erarbeitet, ist der Drops doch gelutscht. Von da an ist es nur noch ein statisches Spiel, man steht immer an den gleichen Stelle, haut seine Skills in klar definierter Folge raus, handelt rein mechanisch. So fällt dann auch der Boss +/- 10 s zeitgenau um... Anders formuliert, ich wünsche mir Abwechselung, Überraschungen, unvorhersehbare Ereignisse, auf welche man spontan reagieren muss, bei den Bossbegegnungen. Dann würde das Equipfarmen endlich wieder Spaß machen (man hätte es auch wieder verdient, mir ist es ehrlich gesagt schon peinlich, wie einfach ich meine Sachen bekommen habe)


----------



## Irmeli (27. Oktober 2009)

Hört auf so zu diskutieren, es ist sinnlos!

Blizz muss Geld verdienen => geht nur mit Masse => mittelmässige Spieler müssen Erfolg haben können!

P.S. Blizz löst diese Problematik hervorragend, siehe Abos weltweit!


----------



## Thepeace24 (27. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> was is darin spaßtöter das maximale aus seinem Char zu holen :>?




Hm mal überlegen, Ich bin destro Hexer und werde dazu gezwungen da ich sonnst nicht mitkomme. Wenn du nicht die beste Skillung hast biste nicht dabei ich wollte mal mit Dämo Raid gehen weil mir Dämo mehr spaß macht aber hat halt zu wenig DPS gemacht weil meine "Wunschskillung" es nicht packt. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei denn anderen Klassen ist aber ich als hexer schaffe es schwer mit einer Gebrechen oder Dämo skillung über 4k zu kommen, skill dann kurz um auf Destro und mache knappe 6k


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Thepeace24 schrieb:


> Hm mal überlegen, Ich bin destro Hexer und werde dazu gezwungen da ich sonnst nicht mitkomme. Wenn du nicht die beste Skillung hast biste nicht dabei ich wollte mal mit Dämo Raid gehen weil mir Dämo mehr spaß macht aber hat halt zu wenig DPS gemacht weil meine "Wunschskillung" es nicht packt. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei denn anderen Klassen ist aber ich als hexer schaffe es schwer mit einer Gebrechen oder Dämo skillung über 4k zu kommen, skill dann kurz um auf Destro und mache knappe 6k




Solange dich niemand zwingt mitzuraiden sehe ich da kein Problem. DU wolltest doch etwas von den anderen und mitraiden, nicht DIE von DIR. Und wenn man etwas möchte, muss man eben die Vorraussetzungen der Gruppe erfüllen. Und ob du irgendeine Skillung, die zweckmäsiger ist nicht magst ist doch vollkomen egal. Was haben schliesslich die anderen mit deinem Elend zu tun? Ausserdem war hier von informieren ausserhalb des Spiels bezüglich möglicher Skillungen für einen selbst die Rede und nicht davon ob es irgendwelche Links gibt, mit denen man die Skillungen von anderen nachschauen kann.

Was die Skillungen angeht. Die werden auch ohne irgendwelche Hilfsmittel von den ernsthaften Raid Gilden abgefragt werden. Da reichen 2 Fragen. Was hast du geskilled und wieso?


----------



## Yadiz (27. Oktober 2009)

Die Bosse zu BC- unc Classic Zeiten (abgesehen von den jetzigen Hardmodes) waren schwerer.

Alleine wenn ich mir schon Keal`thas in TK ansehe. Meine damalige Gilde ist zwei Wochen an dem rumgewipt. trotz Guides.
Bei Illidan (Pre Nerfs) war es wieder das selbe. Den hat man nicht so einfach am ersten, zweiten oder auch dritten Abend gelegt.

Von Sunwell möcht ich jetzt gar nicht reden. Ich weiß nicht wer mal Brutallus Pre-Patch2.4 mit erlebt hat. Aber als Heiler war das sozusagen hardcore. 
Und Brutallus war, rein von der Kampfmechanik noch einer der leichten Bosse. Bei Felmyst, mussten 25 Leute mehr als nur drei Flugphasen überstehen, Pre2.4. 

Zu Classic Zeiten (hab damals zwar schon gespielt aber nur Zg,Aq20 und Mc geraidet) hatten die wenigstens Leute Naxx clear, geschweige denn von Innen gesehen.
Auf Antonidas gab es nicht mehr als 3 oder 4 Gilden Serverweit, die den Naxx Content geraidet hatten.


_Und jetzt als Vergleich: Kel`thuzad (Naxxramas 25 - WotLK)  lag bei unserer damaligen Gilde 3d Try. 
Die Freude war *hust* rießig. Ganz im Gegensatz zu dem Gekreische im TS als Keal'thas, Illidan oder Kil'Jaeden damals lagen. - überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Weil es einfach keine Herausforderung war._


----------



## benniboy (27. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> nöö es langweilt einfach in eine instanz zu gehen- bps ulduar und dich ewig abzuackern das de yoggi siehst, der aber dann doch bissl härter ist trotzdem nachn 2ten wipe stirbt =(



Laber kein Mist! Du gehörst sowieso zu den gehbehinderten die in den Wolken stehen bleiben.


----------



## mortishelos (27. Oktober 2009)

Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören Naxx aus Classic Zeiten mit dem Naxx von heute zu vergleichen?
Wenn ihr wirklich auf eine gute Vergleichsmöglichkeit wollt dann müsst ihr noch auf Arthas warten denn der wird den gleichen Stellenwert haben wie Naxx aus Classiczeiten.
Das heutige Naxx kann man eher mit MC oder Ony oder Kara vergleichen.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Crowser19 (27. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist nicht leichter geworden es wurde angepasst alles andere liegt dran das man sich an den Schwierigkeitsgrad gewöhnt hat..


----------



## Oronarc (27. Oktober 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> ...Und jetzt als Vergleich: Kel`thuzad (Naxxramas 25 - WotLK)  lag bei unserer damaligen Gilde 3d Try.
> Die Freude war *hust* rießig. Ganz im Gegensatz zu dem Gekreische im TS als Keal'thas, Illidan oder Kil'Jaeden damals lagen. - überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Weil es einfach keine Herausforderung war.[/i]



So ist es und daher haben die Spieler, welche Herausforderungen suchen und sich nicht mit Billig-Programmierverrenkungen ala Hardmodes abspeisen lassen wollen, längst mit WoW aufgehört und den Sandkastenkindern WoW überlassen. So kann man wenigstens in anderen Spielen ohne die ganzen Kiddies, die ruhiggestellt sind, vernünftig spielen.


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

my button mashing is better than yours!


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Oktober 2009)

bin ja mal gespannt, wie lang wir uns hier noch im kreis drehen bzw. die selben argumentationen immer und immer wieder gebracht werden, bis es dann schlussendlich .......endlich .....zu ist


----------



## Selidia (27. Oktober 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Alleine wenn ich mir schon Keal`thas in TK ansehe. Meine damalige Gilde ist zwei Wochen an dem rumgewipt. trotz Guides.
> Bei Illidan (Pre Nerfs) war es wieder das selbe. Den hat man nicht so einfach am ersten, zweiten oder auch dritten Abend gelegt.
> 
> Von Sunwell möcht ich jetzt gar nicht reden. *Ich weiß nicht wer mal Brutallus Pre-Patch2.4 mit erlebt hat.* Aber als Heiler war das sozusagen hardcore.
> ...




Genau deswegen wurde alles vereinfacht.. Wozu eine Instanz erschaffen, wenn diese eh kaum jemand von innen sehen würde, geschweige denn die Bosse legen? 
Für ein Gefühl, dass man etwas erreicht hatte?! Lächerlich


----------



## Oronarc (27. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Genau deswegen wurde alles vereinfacht.. Wozu eine Instanz erschaffen, wenn diese eh kaum jemand von innen sehen würde, geschweige denn die Bosse legen?
> Für ein Gefühl, dass man etwas erreicht hatte?! Lächerlich



und wegen des Wegfall dieses "lächerlichen" Gefühls ist WoW schon lange tot - auch wenn es viele anscheinend noch gar nicht bemerkt haben


----------



## evalux (27. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> und wegen des Wegfall dieses "lächerlichen" Gefühls ist WoW schon lange tot - auch wenn es viele anscheinend noch gar nicht bemerkt haben


/sign


----------



## Selidia (27. Oktober 2009)

Ahja, dann spielen also immernoch 9 Millionen Menschen dieses tote Spiel.. Alles klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube einfach mal, dass ihr nun gezwungen seid, ein anderes Hobby zu suchen, weil ihr nicht mehr 24/7 am Rechner sitzen müsst um ein super duper dolles Erfolgserlebnis zu bekommen..


----------



## Noxiel (27. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ahja, dann spielen also immernoch 9 Millionen Menschen dieses tote Spiel.. Alles klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Argument ist doch mittlerweile so alt wie WoW selbst. 
Nur weil die BILD die meistkonsumierte Zeitung in Deutschland ist, sagt das noch lange nichts über deren Qualität aus, sondern nur etwas in Bezug auf Massengeschmack und schwierige Sachverhalten leicht (und unzureichend) zu erklären bzw. anzuschneiden. WoW ist fesselnd und gut vermarktet, immernoch wegweisend im Bezug auf Zugänglichkeit und Endcontent, aber es ist steril geworden. Zu dünn.

Ich habe mit der Öffentlichen Beta WoW begonnen und saß somit immer in der ersten Reihe wenn das Spiel vereinfacht wurde, Spielmechaniken ausgehebelt oder Gruppenkonstellationen aufgeweicht wurden, damit Encounter schneller zu bezwingen waren. Mit Ende von BC war für mich Schluß, ich konnte und wollte nicht mehr weiter für eine Sache Geld ausgeben, deren Konzept mich nicht mehr überzeugen konnte. WoW hatte echte Balancing Probleme zu Beginn der Veröffentlichung, es gab Gruppenzusammenstellung die waren Pflicht um Bosse angehen zu können und es sind Raids abgebrochen worden, wenn plötzlich ein Priester das Spiel verließ. 

WoW hatte wohl mehr Unzulänglichkeiten und wesentlich mehr Kanten zu Beginn, und die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit kann kaum noch größer als mit Wrath of the Lichking sein, dennoch hat, meiner Einsicht nach, die Halbwertszeit von WoW extrem zugenommen, seit dem alles immer schneller, immer besser und immer runder gemacht wurde.


----------



## BimmBamm (27. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mit Ende von BC war für mich Schluß, ich konnte und wollte nicht mehr weiter für eine Sache Geld ausgeben, deren Konzept mich nicht mehr überzeugen konnte.



Und gleich werden die ersten schreien, was Du denn noch zu WoW schreibst, wenn Du eh aufgehörst hast (inkl. Unterstellung, Du seist so süchtig, daß Du wenigstens über WoW lesen mußt, wenn Du's schon nicht mehr spielst). Das "Argument" mit der hohen Spielerzahl, möglichst in Verbindung mit dem 13-Euro-Joker, wird spätestens eine Seite weiter und auf jeden Fall im nächsten Thread wieder und wieder auftauchen - und wer die Hardmodes des aktuellen End-Contents nicht durch hat, darf eh nicht mitreden.

Man vergleiche nur die Heroes von BC mit denen von WotLK (CC anyone? Zeichen? Wipes am Trash auch in High-End-Gear?) - oder Kara, Gruul, Maggie vor dem Großen Nerf mit Naxx, Saphiron und Archavon zu Beginn von WotlK (also nix mit T7,5 etc.) -, dann sollte eigentlich klar sein, daß WotlK _erheblich_ leichter als BC ist. Das "Argument" mit den Guides und AddOns ist völlig daneben, denn die gab's auch zu BC bereits - wenn es nur daran gelegen hätte, dann müßte jeder heute einen ZA-Bären haben (oder SSC, FdS, BT und Sunwell clear - mit Randoms).


----------



## Schlamm (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie ihr das seht: aber mir macht WoW noch Spaß. Nicht volle 24 Stunden am Tag und auch nicht das ganze Jahr über. 

Veränderungen gehören dazu. Nicht alle gefielen mir, aber im großen und ganzen ist WoW noch ein großartiges Game wenn ihr mich fragt. WoW ist dünn geworden? Die Konkurrenz ist noch dünner, und darum gehts doch. 

Es ist um einiges teurer sich ein Konsolenspiel alle zwei Monate zu kaufen, als das Abo von WoW. Ich zwing mich nicht zum zocken. Wenn ich keine Lust mehr hab ist Pause, auch wenn diese Pause mal ein halbes Jahr oder so lang ist. Aber dann hab ich wieder Lust. In dem Spiel hat sich in der zwischenzeit auch einiges getan. Dann kommt wieder Spielfreude auf. Auch beim hochleveln von einem Twink.

WoW ist vielleicht nicht das schwierigste Game, aber das muss es auch nicht sein.


----------



## sinnrg (27. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ...Mit Ende von BC war für mich Schluß, ich konnte und wollte nicht mehr weiter für eine Sache Geld ausgeben, deren Konzept mich nicht mehr überzeugen konnte...



Darf ich fragen, was Du jetzt zockst?

Ein anderes MMORPG, welches "anspruchsvoller" ist und dessen Konzept Dir besser passt?


----------



## Noxiel (27. Oktober 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was Du jetzt zockst?
> 
> Ein anderes MMORPG, welches "anspruchsvoller" ist und dessen Konzept Dir besser passt?



Garkeines. 
Ich habe ein paar ausprobiert, angefangen bei Herr der Ringe zu Warhammer über Eve Online zu Aion aber momentan begeistert mich kein Spiel in dem Maße wie WoW vor 4 Jahren. Ich denke ich werde SWTOR ausprobieren wenn es soweit ist. Die Baldurs Gate macher stehen einfach in dem Ruf qualitativ hochwertige Spiele zu produzieren.


----------



## Thepeace24 (27. Oktober 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ihr das seht: aber mir macht WoW noch Spaß. Nicht volle 24 Stunden am Tag und auch nicht das ganze Jahr über.
> 
> Veränderungen gehören dazu. Nicht alle gefielen mir, aber im großen und ganzen ist WoW noch ein großartiges Game wenn ihr mich fragt. WoW ist dünn geworden? Die Konkurrenz ist noch dünner, und darum gehts doch.




Da hast du recht, ich möchte nicht sagen das Aion ein "schlechtes" Game ist, aber die meinsten Spieler gehen da hin weil sie Abwechslung brauchen und etwas neues ausprobieren. Stellt euch mal vor in einem Jahr wird über Aion nur blödes zeug gesprochen, "Das spiel is ja kacke, is ja nur Metin 2 neu aufgemacht" is nicht ernst gemeint habs noch nicht gespielt aber so ist es doch, wenn es mich nicht alles täuscht sollte Warhammer WoW nicht auch vom Thron stoßen?

Alles in allem finde ich auch das es leichter wurde aber ich finde es gut kann nähmlich nur so 1-2 Stunden lang on und habe bemerkt das es für mich leichter gemacht wurde (Inis gehen schneller, nicht so lange zeit mit wipes verbringen und ich habe durch PdC auch die Möglichkeit bekommen Ulduar zu besuchen). Ich kann es mir vorstellen das ein 24/7 Zocker so langssam die lust verliert, wie wäre es mit einem neuen ziel ausser Raiden habt ihr doch sowieso alles schon besucht, ist doch schon ausgelutscht wenn das alles freeloot ist, keiner zwinkt euch zu raiden wie corak es mir schon gesagt hat, ihr könnt mich ruhig flame: "Hast selber schuld das du zeit mit deiner Freundin verbringst". aber solange mir WoW spaß macht werde ich es spielen wenn es euch keinen Spaß macht hört auf bis Arthas kommt macht denn eh zu leichten Raid clear und gündigt euren acc.


----------



## Enyalios (27. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> aber momentan begeistert mich kein Spiel in dem Maße wie WoW *vor 4 Jahren*...



So gehts mir wohl auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ehrlich mal, alle die meinen es ist noch genauso sschwer wie eh und je sollten sich mal ernsthaft selbst fragen wann sie z.b. in einer Hero-Ini zum letzten Mal nen Sap, Shackle oder Sheep gesehen haben. MArkierungen an den Mobs ? Wipes am Trash ? Der Bedarf der Naturaura des Jägers ? 

Früher gabs in Stratholme (Baron) kaum 5er Questgruppen, zumeist Raids, und selbst da gab es Wipes..mit 10 Mann !. Hat man die Ini dann doch mit 5 Leuten geschafft konnte man direkt sehen das jeder etwas stolz auf sich war.
Zu Classic gabs z.b. die T0,5 Questreihe, auch sehr schön gemacht, vor allem der Timerun, und die Leute die wirklich nur 2h am Tag spielten waren damit zufrieden.

Heute ist es doch so als würde man die Fußball Championsleague einfach bis zur Kreisklasse erweitern, Spielzeit keine 90 Minuten sondern nur 30 (Kreisklasse-Spieler haben halt keine Luft für 90 Minuten), das Spielfeld um die Hälfte verkleinert das auch keiner zu weit laufen muss, etc.

Achso, natürlich bekommt jeder am Ende einen großen Goldpokal, die Mannschaft die das Finale gewonnen hat zusätzlich noch eine kleine Gravur, und alle sind glücklich..


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (27. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Classic war schwer und fast Zu schwer einige Klassen konnt man im Raid überhaupt nicht gebrauchen und Raids waren im Allgemeinen schwer und schwer zu managen.



Da bin ich aber ganz andrer Meinung, es war hart und hat 10 mal so viel spaß gemacht wie der derzeitige Content.
jede Klasse wurde im Raid gebraucht, nur nicht jede Skillung dieser Klasse......
Das management war nur eine sache des managers, wenn du nen ordentlichen hattest hats gepasst


----------



## joekay (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel zwar länger kein WoW mehr und hab dementsprechend viel Ahnung aber wem es zu einfach ist, der sollte einfach mal gewisse Addons weglassen... Wenn dann der ganze Raid Addons weglässt könnte es eine ganz neue Erfahrung werden.


----------



## Gnorfal (28. Oktober 2009)

Womit verdient man wohl mehr Geld?

Dass sich wenige stundenlang einloggen oder
dass sich viele "für ein paar stunden" die Woche einloggen?

Die Gewinn-Maximierung steht mittlerweile im Vordergrund bei Blizzard (wäre auch schlimm für ein Unternehmen, wenns nicht so wäre).

Dem Gelegenheitsspieler, hier im Forum von manch geistreichen auch gern als Kacknoob bezeichnet, gefällts.

Dem Vielspieler gehts mächtig aufn Keks.

Alles deutet auf ein Ziel hin: Viele zahlende Kunden, die sich ab und an einloggen und damit zufrieden sind.
Und was könnte eine bessere Werbung sein, als die Mund-Propaganda von Gelegenheitsspieler zu Gelegenheitsspieler?

Die wenigen, die viel zocken und Hardmodes machen, sind Blizzard doch längst egal.

Man beginnt als männlicher Untoter und wenn die Geldbörse es hergibt, endet man als Nachtelfin. Ist doch fein, was man alles anstellen kann, wenns Geld reicht.

Herausforderung?
Was soll das heissen? Ist eine Herausforderung etwa, dass ich mit 9/ 24 anderen Hardmodes schaffe deren Eqipment mich dann vom "Gelegenheitsspieler" unterscheiden?
_Ich bitte euch..._
Herausfordernd ist höchstens die epische Ausrede zu finden, warum man schon wieder länger am PC hockt, als man eigentlich wollte.

Es wundert mich allerdings wirklich, zu sehen, dass einige hier so genannte "Vorbilder" im Spiel haben. Menschen, die sehr viel Zeit mit WoW verbrachten und _nur_ Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie mit einigen anderen, die dies ebenfalls taten, Equipment tragen, dass dem Gelegenheitsspieler den Sabber aus der Mundhöhle tropfen lässt... 

Aber so lang genau das läuft, so lang wird auch der letzte Cent aus den Spielertaschen zu knöpfen sein. Ausser aus meiner, denn ich hab aufgehört nachdem ich bei Version 1.1 angefangen habe. 4 Chars auf 2 Accounts von Hand auf 80 gelevelt, davon einer mit komplett T3, 2 mit S2/3. Für alle episch Fliegen gefarmt, alle haben Dual Skillung und alle sind schon 3 x transferiert. 

Für mich war eine Herausforderung, nicht die 26 € im Monat aufzubringen, sondern meiner Frau erklären, warum ich wieder den ganzen Abend (6x die Woche) vorm PC gehangen hab.
Jetzt hab ich nur noch eine Herausforderung und die heisst: Accounts nicht reaktivieren und nicht mehr einloggen. Bei der Entwiccklung allerdings keine schwere Herausforderung.


----------



## Rainaar (28. Oktober 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> So ist es und daher haben die Spieler, welche Herausforderungen suchen und sich nicht mit Billig-Programmierverrenkungen ala Hardmodes abspeisen lassen wollen, längst mit WoW aufgehört und den Sandkastenkindern WoW überlassen. So kann man wenigstens in anderen Spielen ohne die ganzen Kiddies, die ruhiggestellt sind, vernünftig spielen.



Genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iveo (28. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Du hast nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe, oder?
> 
> _Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch veranlasst, dass man leichter an gute Ausrüstung herankommt, aber das ist was anderes._




Sorry - das ist Blödsinn. Wir Casuals kriegen immer genug ab von dem, was sonst entzaubert würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iveo (28. Oktober 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Die Gewinn-Maximierung steht mittlerweile im Vordergrund bei Blizzard (wäre auch schlimm für ein Unternehmen, wenns nicht so wäre).



Und wo bitte hat dieser Herr sein Wirtschaftswissenschaftsstudium abgeschlossen? - Gewinnmaximierung ist schuld an der Krise. Nachhaltigkeit, Mitarbeiter- und Kundenzufriedenheit, etc. das könnte Unternehmen durchaus auch interessieren (abseits vieler weiterer Punkte)...

...was ist den das hier für ein pseudointellektueller Beitrag - jeder der ein Abi hat und einigermaßen nen gerade Satz auf die Beine stellen kann, kommt her um mit Mutmaßungen klugzuscheißen...

you fail!


----------



## iveo (28. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das Argument ist doch mittlerweile so alt wie WoW selbst.
> Nur weil die BILD die meistkonsumierte Zeitung in Deutschland ist, sagt das noch lange nichts über deren Qualität aus, sondern nur etwas in Bezug auf Massengeschmack und schwierige Sachverhalten leicht (und unzureichend) zu erklären bzw. anzuschneiden. WoW ist fesselnd und gut vermarktet, immernoch wegweisend im Bezug auf Zugänglichkeit und Endcontent, aber es ist steril geworden. Zu dünn.
> 
> Ich habe mit der Öffentlichen Beta WoW begonnen und saß somit immer in der ersten Reihe wenn das Spiel vereinfacht wurde, Spielmechaniken ausgehebelt oder Gruppenkonstellationen aufgeweicht wurden, damit Encounter schneller zu bezwingen waren. Mit Ende von BC war für mich Schluß, ich konnte und wollte nicht mehr weiter für eine Sache Geld ausgeben, deren Konzept mich nicht mehr überzeugen konnte. WoW hatte echte Balancing Probleme zu Beginn der Veröffentlichung, es gab Gruppenzusammenstellung die waren Pflicht um Bosse angehen zu können und es sind Raids abgebrochen worden, wenn plötzlich ein Priester das Spiel verließ.
> ...



Bin auch recht lang dabei und stimm dir soweit zu, wenn man WoW aber in geringeren Maßen konsumiert (durch diese Veränderungen bedingt), dann machts durchaus noch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (28. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist zu leicht! Aber nur im Normal Mode... Ich bin im moment PdK heroisch im 25er.. Das ist verdammt knackig! Üben uns gerade an den Valkyren... Pdok 10er sind wir gestern knapp an insanity vorbei geschliddert >.< 44k wipe... Naja.. Finds sehr schade, dass man so verdammt einfach an besseren loot rankommt als in Ulduar Hardmodes... Das ist es doch, was alle so aufregt. Wir mussten HMs in Uldu nun aufgeben, weil die hälfte sich nur für die erfolge nicht mehr anstrengen will.

Allg. sehr schade Blizz :<


Meine Einstellung dazu ist: Items im Normalmode häslicher und schlechter machen! Hardmode Loot kann dann natürlich so bleiben... Schade ist es vorallem, dass man nicht mehr von weitem sehen kann, dass da ein T3 Hexer auf einen zu läuft! Whe so: "Oh...N Hexer...ne Priester! oder doch magier? Was hat der da für tolle Items? Och...Nur Eroberung...Nup"


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ich spiel zwar länger kein WoW mehr und hab dementsprechend viel Ahnung aber wem es zu einfach ist, der sollte einfach mal gewisse Addons weglassen... Wenn dann der ganze Raid Addons weglässt könnte es eine ganz neue Erfahrung werden.


Ach Addons braucht man eh nicht, wurde ja mittlerweile alles in WoW implementiert. Pflicht-Addons von früher wie zB Raidassist kann man mittlerweile praktisch ausnahmslos alle weglassen, da das nun alles zum WoW-Framework gehört. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Rolandos (28. Oktober 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Und jetzt als Vergleich: Kel`thuzad (Naxxramas 25 - WotLK)  lag bei unserer damaligen Gilde 3d Try.
> Die Freude war *hust* rießig. Ganz im Gegensatz zu dem Gekreische im TS als Keal'thas, Illidan oder Kil'Jaeden damals lagen. - überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Weil es einfach keine Herausforderung war.




Ha, Ha, Ha
Was ist da so besonderes dranne, das die Programmierer euch großzügiger Weise erlaubt haben die Dings da, in ein liegendes Bildchen umzuwandeln.

Im Grunde sind die Figuren in WoW nur Schießbudenfiguren, du stellst dich hin, ein Schuß und die Socke fällt vom Harken.
OK man brauch ein paar mehr Schüsse und kann nicht immer stehenbleiben. 

Da sich die Figuren auch immer gleich verhalten, erfordert es nur ein wenig Übung um sie zu wandeln. Ist also nichts, überhaupt nichts besonderes daran, um darüber in Begeisterungsstürme auszubrechen. 
Das ist ungefähr so spannend wie Scheibenschießen.

Wenn die Figuren wenigstens eine künstliche Intelligenz hätten, die sich immer wieder anders verhält ok, wenn sie dann liegt ist es wirklich eine Leistung. 

Muss man sich wie Tanzen vorstellen, die Schritte zu lernen ist einfach wenn man alleine auf der Tanzfläche ist, siehe WoW normal.
Ist man mit mehreren auf der Fläche, KI bei WoW, müssen die Schritte an die Situation angepasst werden, das ist dann nicht mehr so einfach. 

Also Leutz, die die meinen etwas besonderes geschafft zu haben weil sie so'n liegendes Prebc Bossbildchen gesehen haben, haben wirklich noch nie etwas besonderes Erlebt/geschaft. Wie z.b. ein Sieg in einem Tunier mit anschliesendem Treppchen stehen und das ganz oben.  Oder haben auch nie etwas besonderes für die Firma, oder den Verein geschafft.  Traurig, Traurig, Traurig.


----------



## Mirakulixxx (28. Oktober 2009)

Der beste vergleich Naxx heute Naxx zu Classic zeiten...


----------



## Yamulke (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich zitiere nur mal kurz Daten von wowprogress, um zu zeigen wie einfach wow wirklich ist...

Ulduar
ca. 8500 Spieler Alone in the Darkness (H): 279 (0.97%)
ca. 26000 Spieler Observed (H): 891 (3.10%)
ca. 36000 Spieler One Light in the Darkness (H): 1201 (4.18%)
ca  43000 Spieler Firefighter (H): 1443 (5.02%)
ca  50000 Spieler 3 x Knock on Wood (H): 1669 (5.81%)

Anzahl der Eisenbeschlagenen Drachen (UldHMs) auf EU-Eredar ca 200 inkl Twinks
Anzahl der Schwarzen Drachen (Naxx) ca 160
Anzahl der Spieler die alle Drachen haben (10er Uld/10er Naxx/25er Uld/25er Naxx) ca 130

PdoK
ca. 11000 Spieler Heroic Anub'arak (25): 380 (1.32%)
ca. 10000 Spieler A Tribute to Skill (25): 323 (1.12%)
ca. 6200 Spieler A Tribute to Mad Skill (25): 209 (0.73%)
ca. 2100 Spieler A Tribute to Insanity (25): 69 (0.24%)

EU-Eredar (regelmäßige Spieler ca 7000)
ca 240 Spieler 8 Raidgilden Firefighter down
ich bin einer davon und muss trotzdem jeden Raidabend erleben, wie Leute debuffs übersehen, im feuer sterben, oder wichtige Klassenfähigkeiten nicht einsetzen, so dass mir zb immer noch yogg ohne Toten für http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2904 fehlt.


das lässt nur den Schluss zu, dass von den 5xx verschiedenen Postern hier maximal 5 Leute wirklich in Gilden spielen, die den Contenstand haben, um zu beurteilen, ob wow zu einfach ist oder nicht.

WoW ist immer noch für 70%+ der Spieler zu schwer.

Dieses ganze "WoW ist zu easy" - Geheule ist zu 90% von Spielern, die aus ganzen anderen Gründen mit dem Spiel aufgehört haben. 

- ausgebrannt
- rl
- sozialer Stress in der Gilde
- keine Gilde gefunden usw


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2009)

Na klar ist es nicht zu einfach. Wenn ich schon sehe, viele Leute jammern mimimimi das Game is zu einfach etc. etc. Aber wenn man dann mal in Handelschannel sieht, dass selbst für pipifax raids dps anforderung stehen bis zu 3k... Dann frag ich mich schon "Hallooooooooooo?? gehts noch?"

Wenn man es sich selber einfach macht darf man sich auch net wundern wenns zu einfach ist..


----------



## McChrystal (28. Oktober 2009)

Viele argumentieren hier mit Äpfeln und Birnen und vergleichen dann:

"Früher musste man stundenlang Ruf farmen für Resiequip" -> Ruf farmen ist doch das einfachste in Wow, braucht halt Zeit
"Hardmodes langweilig, daher kein Content" -> ist Ansichtssache. Auch wenn Hardmodes nicht gerade die Krönung einer Entwicklungsabteilung darstellen, sind sie doch unbestritten noch eine Knacknuss für die meisten.
"Jeder Gimp ist mit Marken nach 2 Wochen 80 PdoK Ready" -> Ist richtig, Blizz sagt ja, dass man es zugänglicher machen will. Zugänglich muss aber nicht zwingend = einfach sein. Es wird primär benötigte Zeit verkürzt den "Endcontent" zu erreichen. Und dass trotz hohem Itemlvl Leute immer noch in Voids sterben ist ein bekanntes Phänomen.
"Content wie Classic Naxx oder Sunwell muss wieder her" -> Würde ich auch begrüssen. Aber man muss doch zugeben, dass es betriebswirtschaftlicher Unsinn ist, so viele Entwicklungsarbeit in ein Projekt zu stecken, welches nur ein kleiner Teil der Kunden nutzen kann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer). Spieltechnisch ist das gewiss schade.
"Ich zahle 13 Euro und damit das Recht auf XY..." -> Man bezahlt, um das Spiel spielen zu können. Was man darin spielerisch erreicht oder erreichen kann hat null Zusammenhang mit dem investierten Geld.
"Die PdoK Items müssen besser aussehen" -> Frage: Spielt ihr PdoK weil ihr PdK zu einfach findet, weil ihr es gerne schwerer habt oder weil ihr es nötig habt vor der Bank in Dala zu posen?

Ich denke der grösste Unterschied zu früher (den auch viele ansprechen) ist die Angleichung der Klassen. Gerade im 10er ist es nicht mehr zwingend notwendig, dass Klasse X dabei ist, weil Klasse Y das übernehmen kann.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es momentan zu einfach ist. Es hat vom Schwierigkeitsgrad in meinen Augen für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2009)

Mirakulixxx schrieb:


> Der beste vergleich Naxx heute Naxx zu Classic zeiten...


Richtig, Naxx ist ja genauso wie damals eine HighEnd Raidinstanz. /facepalm


----------



## mmm79 (28. Oktober 2009)

Yamulke schrieb:


> Ich zitiere nur mal kurz Daten von wowprogress, um zu zeigen wie einfach wow wirklich ist...
> 
> Ulduar
> ca. 8500 Spieler Alone in the Darkness (H): 279 (0.97%)
> ...



Ich sehe das etwas anders ...
Es ist ein SEHR GROßER Unterschied ob ich bei einem boss etliche id's wipe, ihn dann irgendwann lege und mich riesig darüber freue
und das ganze eine sehr große herausforerung war und den vielleicht grad mal 5% aller wow spieler down haben

ODER ABER ein schwerer hard mode bei dem ich genausolang wipe, den boss aber auf "leicht" schon mal umgehauen hab bzw. längst auf farmstatus ist und den 95% aller wow spieler schon locker gelegt haben.

ich halte wirklich nichts von den ganzen hard modes
die hätten die normalen bosse schwerer machen sollen ...


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Oktober 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anders ...
> Es ist ein SEHR GROßER Unterschied ob ich bei einem boss etliche id's wipe, ihn dann irgendwann lege und mich riesig darüber freue
> und das ganze eine sehr große herausforerung war und den vielleicht grad mal 5% aller wow spieler down haben
> 
> ...



job find ich auch,
kann einfach nicht sein das ein boss "leicht"ist und sich kloppen lässt, und im heromode wiederaufersteht und sagt nicht mit mir bürschchen =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage die man sich bezüglich Hardmodes stellen sollte ist: Was habe ich davon, wenn ich mich selbst verkrüppeln muss und meine eignen Fähigkeiten soweit einschränken muss, nur damit der Boss für mich schwer wird?
Beispiel Normal Mode: Fälle einen Baum
Beispiel Hard Mode: Fälle einen Baum, verwende zum Fällen aber höchstens Buttermesser
Den Baum zu fällen dürfte mit ner Kettensäge oder ner Axt relativ simpel sein, mit Buttermessern hingegen wesentlich schwerer. Aber warum sollte ich mir die Arbeit extra schwer machen? Müsste nicht eher die Herausforderung darin liegen, statt einer Eiche nen Mammutbaum mit ner Axt zu fällen? Genau da ist das Problem. Anstatt, dass in WoW die Bosse anspruchsvoller gemacht werden und man sagen kann "XY ist ein einfacher Boss, YZ ist ein mittelmässiger Boss und ZZ ist ne Knacknuss" sind einfach alle drei Bosse zum einschlafen langweilig und zusätzlich darf man dann noch die eignen Fähigkeiten soweit einschränken, dass sie dann eben doch auch hart werden.
Klar ists schwerer nen Boss zu besiegen, wenn ich statt mit 10 Mann nur mit 8 Mann da hingeh.
Klar ists schwerer nen Boss zu besiegen, wenn ich statt zuerst seine Adds zu killen, die alle stehen lasse und dann ihn kille, bevor die alle umfallen.
Aber bitteschön, wo zeigt sowas ne spielerische Herausforderung? Es ist wirklich nichts Weiteres als eine künstliche Einschränkung der Fähigkeiten einer Raid, mehr nicht. Es ist schlicht und einfach einfallslos.
Ich kann auch gerne ein Sportbeispiel nehmen, weil das dann ja die meisten Leute verstehen. Worin liegt die Herausforderung in, beispielsweise, einer Weltmeisterschaft? Klar: da treten die besten Spieler der verschiedenen Länder gegeneinander an und erhalten so eine wesentlich höhere Herausforderung als wenn sie nur in ner Regionalmeisterschaft spielen. Jetzt kann man natürlich auch einfach die Weltmeisterschaft streichen und sagen: damits schwerer wird, wird beispielsweise nur noch mit der Rückhand Tennis gespielt statt auch noch mit der Vorhand oder Fussball wird mit ner Augenklappe gespielt, versucht mal so nen Kopfball zu machen. Oder wie wärs wenn wir in Zukunft beim Radsport einfach noch nen Gepäckträger anbringen und da noch 50 Kilo Gewicht drauf packen, damit die Sportler auch wirklich ne harte Leistung bringen? Dafür kann man dann ja auch einfach die Tour de France abschaffen.
Das ist einfach genau das selbe Prinzip und da denkt sich doch auch keiner "Ah gut, dann kann endlich jeder mitmachen und wers härter will behindert sich halt künstlich.", sondern da sieht jeder ein, wie ... ich kanns einfach nicht anders sagen: *komplett schwachsinnig* dieses Prinzip ist.

Und daran stören wir uns (und mit "wir" mein ich nunmal all die Leute, die einsehn, dass die Contentqualität im Raidbereich gewaltig abgenommen hat)


----------



## Gnorfal (28. Oktober 2009)

> Und wo bitte hat dieser Herr sein Wirtschaftswissenschaftsstudium abgeschlossen? - Gewinnmaximierung ist schuld an der Krise. Nachhaltigkeit, Mitarbeiter- und Kundenzufriedenheit, etc. das könnte Unternehmen durchaus auch interessieren (abseits vieler weiterer Punkte)...
> 
> ...was ist den das hier für ein pseudointellektueller Beitrag - *jeder der ein Abi hat* und einigermaßen nen gerade Satz auf die Beine stellen kann, kommt her um mit Mutmaßungen klugzuscheißen...
> 
> you fail!


Zu denen scheinst Du ja schonmal nicht zu gehören, sonst hättest Du verstanden, was ich gemeint habe.



> Nachhaltigkeit, Mitarbeiter- und Kundenzufriedenheit, etc. das *könnte* Unternehmen durchaus auch interessieren


könnte, genau, tut es aber nicht.Nicht in diesem Fall.
Ich gehe aber nun nicht näher auf Deinen Post ein und versuche auch gar nicht erst, Dir das zu vermitteln:
Ich habe in diesem Leben nicht die Zeit, die dafür nötig wäre...


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber bitteschön, wo zeigt sowas ne spielerische Herausforderung? Es ist wirklich nichts Weiteres als eine künstliche Einschränkung der Fähigkeiten einer Raid, mehr nicht. Es ist schlicht und einfach einfallslos.


Sarth +3 ist ein völlig anderer, wesentlich komplexerer Kampf.
Freya +3, Leviathan +4 bringen auch Komplexität mit sich.

Hardmodes = pures einschränken der eigenen Fähigkeiten? Welch ein Stumpfsinn.
Hodir im Hardmode schaffen? Wesentlich komplexer als einfach töten. Thorim? Auch anderer Kampf. Mimiron brauch ich garnicht von zu reden.

Die Leute, die meckern suchen doch garnicht die Herausforderung, sondern Wege um ihren e-Penis möglichst groß werden zu lassen.
Mimiron PreNerf gelegt, was haben wir uns gefreut. YoggSaron beim ersten Kill war auch eine Mordsgaudi. Und wir waren als Zehner-Gilde schon relativ zügig.

Mir kann hier keiner erzählen, dass es am gleichen, bloß schwereren Boss liegt, dass es für euch zu enfach erscheint. Es geht hier doch bloß ums Posen...


----------



## Super PePe (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde ja Kels Bude immernoch die anspruchsvollste Instanz im 80er Contentbereich. Mir ist auch klar das dies hier 80% nicht so sehen und gleich ihre PdoK/u25 HM Erfolge hervorholen. Aber solang ich PdoK-equipte Leute vor Thaddi weinend in einen vorgetäuschten DC flüchten (die einen vorher in pdk aussortierten, weil 226er Itemstand für 232er Content für sie ungeeignet erscheinen), U25 HM Spieler am Trash wipen sehe, weil ihnen die Mobs unbekannt sind und ihnen die Dunkelgeplagten den Allerwertesten buchstäblich aufreiszen, Raidleiter die unfähig sind den Heigandance aufzuführen und daher 5k dps für Naxx suchen um überhaupt eine minimal Chance zu haben diesen Boss passieren zu können, sehe ich diese Instanz immernoch nicht auf Farmstatus. Ich lasse auch nicht die Entschuldigung gelten, das ja das alles einfach ist und man daher nicht so aufmerksam sein muss.
Genau diese Überheblichkeit bringt Gruppen an den Rand der Auflösung und somit zum ungewollten Eingestehen, dasz man einfach überfordert ist.


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2009)

Buffed-Hasser schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal zum vergleich AION dann löschst du deinen Beitrag von selbst wenn du den vergleich zwischen schwer und wow selbst erlebt ^^


Aion schwer? In welchem Sinne?
Kämpfe dauern bloß länger. InstanzBosse die ich erleben durfte wurde Standard mit dem Rücken zur Gruppe gedreht, oder haben kurzzeitig ein Schild. Wow, was'n Anspruch. Combo System ist auch für die Katz, da sowieso nur eine Rotation in Frage kommt.
Also erzähl hier keinem was vom Pferd.


----------



## Shintuargar (28. Oktober 2009)

@Davatar
Dein Baumbeispiel passt aber nicht. Wovon du redest sind stinknormale Achievements. Hardmodes ändern aber in der Regel den Kampfverlauf. Bei Sartharion wird der Kampf mit jedem weiteren Drachen, die man nicht umgehauen hat, schwieriger. Es kommen Auren dazu (weniger HP auf den gesamten Raid, doppelter Feuerschaden -> Feuerwand treffen bedeutet definitiv tot, während es ohne Drachen ausheilbar ist). Oder bei Thorim, wenn Sif mit in den Kampf eingreift und für massiven Zusatzschaden sorgt. Frostnoven, die schnell dispellt werden müssen, falls der Blitz in die Richtung so drohen geht. Mimiron mit den Flammen ähnlich wie bei Archimond, die Spieler verfolgen und man geschickt laufen muss, weil sonst der ganze Raum mit Flammen bedeckt ist, und trotzdem noch den Lasersalven ausweichen etc.pp..

In Naxx gibt es gar keinen einzigen Hardmode, dass sind alles Achievements. Bitte nicht verwechseln!

Natürlich gibt es simplere Hardmodes (wie bei Hodir), wo es auf pure DPS ankommt, aber selbst da müssen Spieler mitdenken und z.B. den Buff sinnvoll verteilen. Im Kolosseum sind es zwar auch nur kleine Änderungen, die den Unterschied zwischen normal und heroisch ausmachen, aber die reichen neben dem Zusatzschaden und dem erhöhten HP Pool der Bosse um eben nicht mal in einem Abend alles zu leeren.

Das einzige Argument, was ich da gelten lassen kann, dass es langweilig ist dann doch gegen die selben Bosse anzutreten, die halt bissel mehr können. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ändert sich aber, und nicht weil man seine Ausrüstung ablegen muss.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (28. Oktober 2009)

also mir gefällt das prinzip mit den hardmodes. teilweise sind die hardmodes ja ein komplett anderer boss. bspw sarth3d. das ist was völlig anderes als sarth+0.

ausserdem find ich es gut das jeder jeden boss sehen kann. zu bc konnte man ohne gilde höchstens gruul oder za sehen. zu mehr kam man nicht, weil es kaum randomgruppen gab und man so schlecht an gear rankam.

jetzt kann es jeder schaffen arthas zu sehen. 
und für die hardcoregilden gibt es die hardmodes. über die hero-5er-inis hat sich auch nie jemand beschwert. jetzt gibts das halt auch für raids. nur das in den raids manche encounter ne komplett andere begegnung sind.

fändet ihr es besser wenn es nur randomgruppen für naxx geben würde, weil ulduar noch so schwer wie bei release ist, bzw alle bosse automatisch den hardmode aktiv hätten?
das hätten dann vielleicht 10% aller gilden clear. der rest würde dann in naxx rumhängen.


----------



## corak (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Frage die man sich bezüglich Hardmodes stellen sollte ist: Was habe ich davon, wenn ich mich selbst verkrüppeln muss und meine eignen Fähigkeiten soweit einschränken muss, nur damit der Boss für mich schwer wird?
> Beispiel Normal Mode: Fälle einen Baum
> Beispiel Hard Mode: Fälle einen Baum, verwende zum Fällen aber höchstens Buttermesser
> Den Baum zu fällen dürfte mit ner Kettensäge oder ner Axt relativ simpel sein, mit Buttermessern hingegen wesentlich schwerer. Aber warum sollte ich mir die Arbeit extra schwer machen? Müsste nicht eher die Herausforderung darin liegen, statt einer Eiche nen Mammutbaum mit ner Axt zu fällen? Genau da ist das Problem. Anstatt, dass in WoW die Bosse anspruchsvoller gemacht werden und man sagen kann "XY ist ein einfacher Boss, YZ ist ein mittelmässiger Boss und ZZ ist ne Knacknuss" sind einfach alle drei Bosse zum einschlafen langweilig und zusätzlich darf man dann noch die eignen Fähigkeiten soweit einschränken, dass sie dann eben doch auch hart werden.
> ...



Wenn das tatsächlich der Unterschied zwischen Hardmode und Normalmode in WoW ist, dann ist das Spiel noch viel lächerlicher designed als ich bisher immer gedacht habe. Und für sowas führt man hier seitenlange Diskussionen? Ich brech ab..


----------



## St1ck1e (28. Oktober 2009)

Eins ist definitiv klar!

WOW ist einfacher geworden !!!

Früher war es so, das WOW einfach zu erlernen war. Also wie komme ich mit dem Spiel klar etc. Und gleichzeitig war es etwas besonderes ein BLAUES oder LILA Teil sein eigen nennen zu dürfen. Du warst jemand besonderes und alle haben dich bewundert und es war sehr schwer an solche Dinge ran zu kommen.

Heute ist es so. WOW ist immer noch einfach zu erlernen und mit klar zu kommen und wenn du was LILA brauchst dann rennst 10 Mal die Ini oben bei den berittenen Helden....ehhhh weiss grad nicht wies heisst aber dieses neue Arena Dingens oben im Eis und da droped der LILA kram am laufenden Band.

Man bekommt jeden Müll hinterher geworfen und tun muss man kaum noch was dafür. Und wenn ich mir mal die Werte von den sogenannten HIGH END Inis angucke... und diese mit dem andren Epic Müll vergleiche... ja das bringts... ROFL

Naja ist auch der Grund warum ich mit WOW aufgehört habe.


----------



## Super PePe (28. Oktober 2009)

St1ck1e schrieb:


> Man bekommt jeden Müll hinterher geworfen und tun muss man kaum noch was dafür. Und wenn ich mir mal die Werte von den sogenannten HIGH END Inis angucke... und diese mit dem andren Epic Müll vergleiche... ja das bringts... ROFL



Solang Blizz einem nicht das gute Equip hinterherwirft, ist doch alles okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodar (28. Oktober 2009)

ich versteh das ganze "WOW ist zu einfach" ned....

wenns euch zu einfach ist spielt was anderes, was euch mehr fordert, keiner zwingt euch WOW zu spielen!

Mehr gibts dazu einfach ned zu sagen!

Punkt!


----------



## Saiboter (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde, WoW ist jetzt schwerer als zu BC Zeiten. Punkt.


----------



## corak (28. Oktober 2009)

Rodar schrieb:


> ich versteh das ganze "WOW ist zu einfach" ned....
> 
> wenns euch zu einfach ist spielt was anderes, was euch mehr fordert, keiner zwingt euch WOW zu spielen!
> 
> ...



Doch mindestens eine Sache noch. Nimm das Spiel nicht so ernst.


----------



## Jarvic (28. Oktober 2009)

Nur noch schnell meine Meinung zu DKP (auch wenns niemanden interessiert): Ich finde DKP eine sehr gute Erfindung, weil sie eigentlich jedem gerecht werden. Derjenige, der nicht viel Zeit hat in seiner Gilde mitzugehen, kann seine DKP sparen uns somit andere, die viel gehen und auch naturgemäß öfter ihre DKPs ausgeben, überbieten. Randoms können sich in der Regel im Raidplaner bei den meisten Gilden eintragen und auch dort DKPs ansparen. Mit DKP kann man auch ein gruppenorientiertes Verhalten "anerziehen". Für Unpünktlichkeit und unentschuldigtes Fehlen kann man DKP abziehen, ebenso für nicht eingenommenes Buff-Food etc. Man kann auch Belohnungs-DKP verteilen für gestellte Tische, Fischmahl usw. Das beste aber ist, es gibt kein nachträgliches Gejammer wegen dem Loot. Wenn im 25er gewürfelt wird, würfelt natürlich jeder auf Sachen, die ihn verbessern. Da man in der Regel die Ausrüstung des anderen NICHT bis ins Detail kennt - bei Randoms schon gar nicht - gibt es sehr oft nach dem Loot schöne Debatten, warum man denn darauf gewürfelt hat....dem anderen hätte es wesentlich mehr gebracht. Bei DKP kann jeder der Need auf First-Equip hat seine Punkte einsetzen, wie er möchte. Es werden z.B. 5 DKP auf First-Equip geboten, wenns einem anderen mehr wert ist, kann er bieten und wenns keiner braucht, 1 DKP auf Second. Es gibt oft den Fall, dass Leute z.B. auf Tankteile mitwürfeln, obwohl sie eigentlich als DD unterwegs sind...man kanns ja fürs Second-Equip brauchen. Ich finde mit DKP kann man viel Ärger im Vorfeld vermeiden und jeder hat etwas davon....


----------



## Quintusrex (28. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein Bericht was passieren kann, weil offenbar jeder denkt WoW ist ja soooo einfach geworden.

In der Fungilde steht das erste Mal PdK 10 im Kalender. Jeder der 80 ist, kann sich anmelden. Die mahnenden Worte eines Spielers, der schon mit Randomgruppen in PdK war und die den Ausrüstungsstand seiner Gilden Kollegen kennt, werden mit den Worten "ist doch alles einfacher geworden" weggewischt. 
Sehen wir uns die 10 Helden, die den Kampf aufnehmen, mal genauer an:

Die beiden Tanks kennen nur das Spinnenviertel vom 10er Naxx, die Ausrüstung stammt vorwiegend aus den Heros.

2, der 3 Heiler haben Teile aus Ulduar, wissen, dass sie die Tanks nicht am leben halten können, gehen aber weil es ein Gildenraid ist trotzdem mit.

Der dritte Heiler ist vor ner Woche gerade 80 geworden, weil er privat viel zu tun hatte, ist die Ausrüstung noch auf Levelniveau.

Die DPS der 5 DDs liegt, je nach Contentfortschritt, zwischen 1,8 und 5K 

Der "Mahner“ hat es vorgezogen seine knapp 5K nicht in den Raid einzubringen und und sucht sich lieber eine Gruppe, die den Raid schaffen kann.

Die Moral von der Geschichte:

Die Truppe bricht nach 1 ½ stunden den Raid ab, kein Boss wurde gelegt
In der Gilde ist auf einmal weniger "Fun", weil jeder dem anderen Schuld am Versagen gibt.

Der Pessimist hatte Glück und fand an dem Abend  eine PdK25 Gruppe, es wurde zwar auch kein Clearrun, aber es wurden immerhin 3/5 Bosse gelegt.


Alles nur erfunden, oder doch so passiert? Wer weiß


----------



## Supagodzilla (28. Oktober 2009)

Einfach ? Relativ... Dadurch das man inzwischen Raidtaugliches Gear auch durch Heros abfarmen erhalten kann ist es schon einfacher geworden. Dauert zwar ne Weile aber es funktioniert. 

Hätte Blizzard diese Möglichkeit mal streng genommen weggelassen würden doch mit Sicherheit wieder einige brüllen das der Content nicht schaffbar sei. 
An den Bossen zu früher hat sich nicht viel geändert, das Equipp, welches man für Marken erhält,  ist nunmal schlichtweg einfach zu gut für die Raids.


----------



## Yamulke (28. Oktober 2009)

Buffed-Hasser schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal zum vergleich AION dann löschst du deinen Beitrag von selbst wenn du den vergleich zwischen schwer und wow selbst erlebt ^^ ... wenn wow nicht einfach ist dann gegenfrage: Was ist einfacher? Hello Kitty?



aion ist NICHT schwer. Man muss nicht nachdenken, man muss nur Zeit investieren. 
Musstest du denken, als du gequestest hast ? 
Musstest du denken, als du gegrindet hast und sinnlos mobs gehauen hast ?
Musstest du wirklich denken, um im lolpvp 5 knöpfe in der facerollkombo xvycx1 zu drücken ?

Kein mmo erfordert mehr als gesunden menschenverstand und zeit. Wenn man sich als aionfanboy seinen epeeeeen verlängern kann, weil man ein Spiel ohne jeglichen Inhalt spielt, und sich besonders erwachsen und pro fühlt, dann mach das ruhig und träum davon, dass du besser bist, weil dein mmo so schwer ist.....die aion community ist jetzt schon kaputter als counterstrike nach 10 jahren.

btw ist flyff (free2play, spielt mein Sohn) sogar anspruchsvoller als aion.


----------



## Mirakulixxx (28. Oktober 2009)

Saiboter schrieb:


> Ich finde, WoW ist jetzt schwerer als zu BC Zeiten. Punkt.




Ja Ulduar raiden is auch schwerer DM


----------



## Rolandos (28. Oktober 2009)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Nur noch schnell meine Meinung zu DKP (auch wenns niemanden interessiert): Ich finde DKP eine sehr gute Erfindung, weil sie eigentlich jedem gerecht werden. Derjenige, der nicht viel Zeit hat in seiner Gilde mitzugehen, kann seine DKP sparen uns somit andere, die viel gehen und auch naturgemäß öfter ihre DKPs ausgeben, überbieten. Randoms können sich in der Regel im Raidplaner bei den meisten Gilden eintragen und auch dort DKPs ansparen. Mit DKP kann man auch ein gruppenorientiertes Verhalten "anerziehen". Für Unpünktlichkeit und unentschuldigtes Fehlen kann man DKP abziehen, ebenso für nicht eingenommenes Buff-Food etc. Man kann auch Belohnungs-DKP verteilen für gestellte Tische, Fischmahl usw. Das beste aber ist, es gibt kein nachträgliches Gejammer wegen dem Loot. Wenn im 25er gewürfelt wird, würfelt natürlich jeder auf Sachen, die ihn verbessern. Da man in der Regel die Ausrüstung des anderen NICHT bis ins Detail kennt - bei Randoms schon gar nicht - gibt es sehr oft nach dem Loot schöne Debatten, warum man denn darauf gewürfelt hat....dem anderen hätte es wesentlich mehr gebracht. Bei DKP kann jeder der Need auf First-Equip hat seine Punkte einsetzen, wie er möchte. Es werden z.B. 5 DKP auf First-Equip geboten, wenns einem anderen mehr wert ist, kann er bieten und wenns keiner braucht, 1 DKP auf Second. Es gibt oft den Fall, dass Leute z.B. auf Tankteile mitwürfeln, obwohl sie eigentlich als DD unterwegs sind...man kanns ja fürs Second-Equip brauchen. Ich finde mit DKP kann man viel Ärger im Vorfeld vermeiden und jeder hat etwas davon....



DKP, größter Müll den es gibt.  
Wer vergibt die DKP, irgend ein Raidleiter oder sonst wer, oh mein Freund ist eine minute zu spät, merkt keiner volle Punktzahl, den kann ich nicht riechen, obwohl auch nur eine min zu spät, vollen abzug. Oder der der Pünklich ist und schlecht spielt, bekommt die Teile, der der später ist, aber gut spielt, bekommt das Teil nicht. Auch hat sich einer schon gut mit Marken gerüstet, geht fleißig Naxx 10 und sammelt DKP, um dann bei Naxx 25 odentlich abstauben zu können. Absoluter Blödsinn.

Einzig wirkliche Gerechtigkeit ist, jeder in der Gruppe der ein Teil  für seine augenblickliche Aufgabe braucht, würfelt, der der schon etwas bekommen hat, bekommt nur wieder etwas, wenn niemand Bedarf hat. Bedarf auf zweite Ausrüstung gilt nicht, ausser niemand will das Teil. Sollte jeder etwas bekommen haben, geht es wieder von vorn los.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (28. Oktober 2009)

Du belegst eigentlich selbst, daß es zu einfach geworden ist....


Früher war ein Raider locker ein bis zwei Stunden am Tag mit Farmen von Buff-Food und Kräutern beschäftigt.
(Es sei denn, er hat alles im AH gekauft - was dann aber den Einsatz von Goldkauf bedeuten würde)

Es gab, kaum Guides und Videos - wie du ja schreibst.

Die Dropraten waren anders - und vor allem in den 40ern - musste ja alles mit 40 geteilt werden.

z.B. bei mir dauerte es einen Monat bis zum ersten Epic im MC. Dann wieder 3 Wochen und dann gings auch
mal schneller. Aber trotzdem hatte ich nie das Set komplett weil wir dann BWL gingen.
Dort übrigens das gleiche Spielchen - mir fehlen immer noch die Schultern.

Heute rennt jeder einmal am Tag PdC (219er Items) und Marken für T 8,5 und einmal die Hero (Marken für T9)
und dann noch Ony, Kora und mit viel Glück PdK und schon hat er in 3 Wochen 4 Setteile T9 und noch andere
nette Dinge.
Ein Neuling kann in einem Monat in jeden Raid rein - ob er Erfahrung hat, oder nicht.

Also an sich - es ist zu einfach. Sorry, aber so ist es.

Aber.....           ich hab kein Problem damit, das alle gleich Ausgerüstet sind.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab allerdings ein Problem, das Leute mit Komplett T9 nur 2-3 K DPS schaffen und das ist im Moment garnicht mal
so selten.


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Also an sich - es ist zu einfach. Sorry, aber so ist es.


Zu einfach, weil man im Raid schneller an sein Equip kommt? Oder seine Twinks schneller "raidfertig" bekommt?
Für mich hat Itemfarmen, wöchentliches abgrasen von Raid-IDs und stundenlange Raidvorbereitung nichts, aber auch absolut nichts mit der Schwierigkeit eines Raids zu tun. Wenn ich in WoW einlogge will ich Spaß haben, und nicht erstmal arbeiten, um raiden zu können.


----------



## Jarvic (28. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> DKP, größter Müll den es gibt.
> Wer vergibt die DKP, irgend ein Raidleiter oder sonst wer, oh mein Freund ist eine minute zu spät, merkt keiner volle Punktzahl, den kann ich nicht riechen, obwohl auch nur eine min zu spät, vollen abzug. Oder der der Pünklich ist und schlecht spielt, bekommt die Teile, der der später ist, aber gut spielt, bekommt das Teil nicht. Auch hat sich einer schon gut mit Marken gerüstet, geht fleißig Naxx 10 und sammelt DKP, um dann bei Naxx 25 odentlich abstauben zu können. Absoluter Blödsinn.
> 
> Einzig wirkliche Gerechtigkeit ist, jeder in der Gruppe der ein Teil  für seine augenblickliche Aufgabe braucht, würfelt, der der schon etwas bekommen hat, bekommt nur wieder etwas, wenn niemand Bedarf hat. Bedarf auf zweite Ausrüstung gilt nicht, ausser niemand will das Teil. Sollte jeder etwas bekommen haben, geht es wieder von vorn los.




Nunja...die Regeln für die DKP-Vergabe werden normalerweise - so kenn ich es jedenfalls - vor dem Raid bekannt gegeben. Da kann sich jeder selber raussuchen, ob ihm das gefällt oder nicht...muss ja nicht mitgehen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemand Abzug bekommt, weil er eine Minute zu spät gekommen ist...das ist Blödsinn. Ich habe es auch noch nie erlebt, dass bei der DKP-Vergabe persönliche Dinge eine Rolle gespielt haben. Ob jemand Buff-Food hat oder nicht, kann man durch Addons feststellen und öffentlich posten. Findest du es gerecht, wenn jemand bei jedem Raid Würfelglück hat und ein andere nicht? Bei DKP bekommt jeder nach seinem Einsatz/Raidteilnahme seine Punkte....


----------



## Natsumee (28. Oktober 2009)

Also spieler welche der meinung sind das WoW nicht einfach ist naja... passt net wirklich....

@Lari WoW ist einfach weil die Gegner einfach sind, die meisten raidbosse sind einfach, die quest auch (gut stört weniger^^) naja okey keine ahnung wie die neue raid inze ist, gab doch eine?^^ hab kurz nach 3.2 aufgehört....^^


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn dann schwer?
Und vor allem: Ist WoW erst schwer bzw. anspruchsvoll, wenn es egal wo und in welcher Instanz es so dermaßen aufs Fressbrett gibt, dass jeder Casual mit normalen Spielzeiten gefrustet aufgibt?
Natürlich gibt es einfachen Content, wie z.B. mittlerweile die Heros, aber PdoK ist schwer, da gibts garnichts drüber zu diskutieren. PDK ist dann eher wieder normal im Schwierigkeitsgrad, randoms können dran scheitern, eingespielte Spieler gehen da schnell durch.
Man findet alles in der WoW, aber ein paar Leute pauschalisieren es auf "zu einfach" runter, ohne jemals den schweren Content gespielt, geschweige denn geschafft zu haben.

Edit: Und dann stell ich mir die Frage, ob es wirklich für diese Leute zu einfach ist, oder ob sie einfach nur einen kleinen Denkfehler haben. Denn in der Regel geht es nicht darum, dass es einem persönlich zu einfach ist, sondern kurioserweise stört man sich daran, dass es für andere zu einfach ist. Mir ist es doch scheiss egal, was andere für ein Spielerlebnis haben, solange ich Spaß daran habe. Wenn man WoW natürlich nur wegen lila Items spielt... ja, da kann euch eh niemand mehr helfen.


----------



## Shintuargar (28. Oktober 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Früher war ein Raider locker ein bis zwei Stunden am Tag mit Farmen von Buff-Food und Kräutern beschäftigt.
> (Es sei denn, er hat alles im AH gekauft - was dann aber den Einsatz von Goldkauf bedeuten würde)



Was ändert die Tatsache, dass man stundenlang farmen musste am Schwierigkeitsgrad damaliger Raidbosse?

Dann würde ich behaupten:

War WoW früher schwieriger? Nein
War WoW früher zeitintensiver? Ja

Denn Goldfarmen war auch schon zu Classic Zeiten nicht anspruchsvoll. Damals musste man im Kreis rennen und Mobs hauen, heute macht man die Dailys. Das eine ist wahlloses grinden, das andere geordnetes. Aber beides ist gleich anspruchsvoll. Und Kräuter sammeln ist auch heute so wie zu Classic Zeiten, man klickt und beobachtet einen Balken. Und mir kann niemand erzählen, dass das Glück einen schwarzen Lotus vor allen anderen zu erwischen und dann nach Scholo zu dackeln, um Flasks herzustellen, anspruchsvoll im Sinne von "eigene Fähigkeiten nutzen um eine Situation zu meistern" ist. Geschweige denn das Food aus dem gereinigten Pflanzen im Teufelswald (Felwood) zu bekommen.

Wenn "einfacher" also für viele einfach nur bedeutet, dass man nicht mehr soviel Zeit investieren muss, dann verstehe ich allerdings die ganzen Bossdiskussionen nicht.


----------



## Rolandos (28. Oktober 2009)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Nunja...die Regeln für die DKP-Vergabe werden normalerweise - so kenn ich es jedenfalls - vor dem Raid bekannt gegeben. Da kann sich jeder selber raussuchen, ob ihm das gefällt oder nicht...muss ja nicht mitgehen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemand Abzug bekommt, weil er eine Minute zu spät gekommen ist...das ist Blödsinn. Ich habe es auch noch nie erlebt, dass bei der DKP-Vergabe persönliche Dinge eine Rolle gespielt haben. Ob jemand Buff-Food hat oder nicht, kann man durch Addons feststellen und öffentlich posten. Findest du es gerecht, wenn jemand bei jedem Raid Würfelglück hat und ein andere nicht? Bei DKP bekommt jeder nach seinem Einsatz/Raidteilnahme seine Punkte....



Würfelglück Jup, mal hat man kein Glück, manchmal ebend nur Pech. ES IST EIN SPIEL.  Buff Food, Fläschchen, Verzauberungen, Sokelungen, hin oder her, solange die Gegner liegen, ist das so von egal, darüber spricht man nicht. Letztens hatte ich mal nach mehrmaligen leer ausgehen, was mich auch nicht beeindruckt hat, gleich 3 mal Glück in random AK, was solls. 
Geduld ist eine Tugend, die nur noch die wenigsten kennen.

Einsatz und Raidtermine, ok schön, ob der nun mehrmals mit dkp raidet, oder mehrmals ohne dkp, das teil wird er über kurz oder lang immer bekommen.      

Ist einem überhaupt schon mal die Idee gekommen, das man einfach nur spielt, ohne auf irgendwelche Items zu geiern.


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ist einem überhaupt schon mal die Idee gekommen, das man einfach nur spielt, ohne auf irgendwelche Items zu geiern.


Genau deswegen gehen mein PdoK Priester und 5k+ DPS Jäger noch Naxxramas. Aus Spaß an der Freude. Ist es für mich schwer? Nein. PAssieren Wipes? Ja klar, manche kennen es eben nicht oder machen Fehler.
Wenn ich x mal den Heigan Dance gemacht habe ist der auch nicht mehr schwer. Beim nächsten Boss der derartiges Movement braucht hat mans nach dem ersten Try gerallt. Bosse ziehen, Wolken ausweichen, debuff-spezifisches Handeln... alles schonmal gemacht, und Abwandlungen bei neuen Bossen werden schnell als solche erkannt, und gemeistert.

Ich spiel wegen des Zusammenspielens, und es macht Spaß.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau deswegen gehen mein PdoK Priester und 5k+ DPS Jäger noch Naxxramas. Aus Spaß an der Freude. Ist es für mich schwer? Nein. PAssieren Wipes? Ja klar, manche kennen es eben nicht oder machen Fehler.
> Wenn ich x mal den Heigan Dance gemacht habe ist der auch nicht mehr schwer. Beim nächsten Boss der derartiges Movement braucht hat mans nach dem ersten Try gerallt. Bosse ziehen, Wolken ausweichen, debuff-spezifisches Handeln... alles schonmal gemacht, und Abwandlungen bei neuen Bossen werden schnell als solche erkannt, und gemeistert.
> 
> Ich spiel wegen des Zusammenspielens, und es macht Spaß.


jaja this this dass ist dass absolute non plus ultra daran sollte man sich ein beispiel nehmen^^


----------



## Quintusrex (28. Oktober 2009)

tja Rolandos

das mit den Items ist so ne Sache.

Klar ärgert es mich es mich, wenn ich zum x-ten Mal wieder ne bessere Wumme für meinen Jäger weggewürfelt bekomme. Andersrum hab ich Onys Kopf und den Drachenjägerhelm auf einmal abgestaubt.

Für mich sind Items Mittel zum Zweck, sprich ich brauche nen entsprechenden Level um (random) in die Raids zu kommen. 

Versuch mal mit der 219er PdC Wumme und nem 200 Trinket random nen Platz für PdK zu bekommen. Ich könnte es mir mit einem Gildenwechsel sicher leichter machen, da aber WoW für mich mehr ist, als nur Epics farmen, kommt es aber für mich nicht in Frage

Allerdings heißt das noch lange nicht, dass jeder der bessere Items hat, auch besser spielt wie ich.

Gerade Ony random ist mal wieder ein sehrgutes Beispiel, das Movement noch immer vor DPS geht. 8K sind sinnlos, wenn der Spieler es nicht schafft aus dem Flammenatem rauszulaufen und gegrillt wird, da sind mir 4k Spieler, die sich bewegen können, 10 mal lieber.


----------



## corak (28. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> DKP, größter Müll den es gibt.
> Wer vergibt die DKP, irgend ein Raidleiter oder sonst wer, oh mein Freund ist eine minute zu spät, merkt keiner volle Punktzahl, den kann ich nicht riechen, obwohl auch nur eine min zu spät, vollen abzug. Oder der der Pünklich ist und schlecht spielt, bekommt die Teile, der der später ist, aber gut spielt, bekommt das Teil nicht. Auch hat sich einer schon gut mit Marken gerüstet, geht fleißig Naxx 10 und sammelt DKP, um dann bei Naxx 25 odentlich abstauben zu können. Absoluter Blödsinn.
> 
> Einzig wirkliche Gerechtigkeit ist, jeder in der Gruppe der ein Teil für seine augenblickliche Aufgabe braucht, würfelt, der der schon etwas bekommen hat, bekommt nur wieder etwas, wenn niemand Bedarf hat. Bedarf auf zweite Ausrüstung gilt nicht, ausser niemand will das Teil. Sollte jeder etwas bekommen haben, geht es wieder von vorn los.



Keine Ahnung wer dir das DKP System erklärt hat, aber du schreibst da furchtbaren Käse.

DKP wird in Gilden dazu verwendet die investierte Zeit der einzelnen Spieler für den Fortschritt der gesamten Gilde zu honorieren und zu belohnen. Wer eine hohe Anwesenheit hat, bringt der Gilde effektiv mehr als jemand mit weniger Anwesenheit und hat auch mehr für die Gilde getan. Ergo hat er als Gegenwert für seine eingesetzte Zeit mehr DKP als jemand, der nicht so oft anwesend ist und der der Gilde nicht in dem Masse weitergeholfen hat.
DKP macht nur Sinn in einer erfolgsorientierten Gilde. Dort werden auch keine Zonen, aus denen die Gildenmitglieder keine Updates mehr ziehen können als DKP Raids angesetzt - die Zonen sind FFA.

DKP ist in einem geschlossenen Kreis ein selbstregulierendes System. Jeder erhält nach seiner investierten Zeit Punkte, die er ansparen kann und sich damit auch Items ersteigern kann. Gäste werden in diesen Gilden gar nicht mitgenommen so dass es keine Notwendigkeit gibt Loot zu rollen. Wer in einer solchen Gemeinschaft trotzdem so einen offensichtlich Hass entwickelt kennt entweder DKP gar nicht oder hat DKP in irgendeinem casual Raid erlebt, der schlecht organisiert war.

Sobald externe Spieler für einen Raid notwendig werden ist DKP sofort hinfällig. Bis dahin ist es eine der besten Lootverteilungsformen, die es in MMORPGs gibt.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Oktober 2009)

naja mir hat das spiel mehr gefallen als es Sachen gab wo ich eventuell gar nie hätte kriegen können^^


----------



## Nurmengard (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ist halt das Equip!

Man bekommt es beim 3.3er ja schon hinterher geschmissen, da die Embleme des Triumphs dann in den hero 5er droppt.

Man muss das aber auch so sehen:

Viele Spieler spielen nich sooft, dass sie T9 Set und somit die Voraussetztung für Arthas haben. Das möchte blizz ändern, was ich persönlich gut finde, alle bezahlen 11-13 Euro obwohl sie verschieden lang die spielen.

AUßERDEM!!!!

Trotzt T8+ Set ist Yogg-Saron für viele Raids immer nochn schwerer Brocken, das wir bei Arthas, der Endboss in WotLK, nich anders sein^^

Also "leicht" wird das bestimmt nicht, bei Nefarian war ich noch nicht, aber Yoggy is schon schwerer als Ragnaros!


----------



## Kehlas (28. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Thread meine Theorie erläutern, warum sehr viele Leute glauben, WoW wäre einfacher geworden, was es zu 100% nicht ist.
> 
> Nun, es gibt 3 Gründe:
> Das Equip. Es ist wohl jedem vertraut, der wenigstens mit Burning Crusade einen 70er mit guter Ausrüstung hatte, dass man zum Beispiel als Jäger am Anfang nur mit Mühe und Not seine 10.000 Lebenspunkte zusammen bekam. Mit anderen Klassen war es auch so, nur dass es nicht unbedingt 10.000 waren. Auch die DpS die damals noch gar nicht so wichtig war, lag in den 1.000 bis 1.500 als mittelmäßig guter 70er. Wenn man jetzt allerdings das ganze mit Wrath of the Lich King vergleicht, haben sich diese Ziele mehr als verdoppelt. Und das gilt für alle Klassen. Die DpS hängt bei 3.000 bis 4.500 und die Lebenspunkte torkeln beim Jäger bei den 20.000ern rum. Nur, dass die Instanzen wie Naxxrams oder Onyxia nicht in diesem Schema erschwert wurden. Die Bosse und anderen Gegner wurden prozentual in Schaden und Lebenspunkten erhöht, allerdings nicht prozentual in Beziehung mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung eines Spieler von Stufe 60-80. Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind *zu* gut.
> ...




Du hast dir mit deinem Text sehr viel Mühe gegeben, dafür schonmal Respekt, ABER: Im Vergleich zu anderen hier nicht genannten MMO´s ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad und da spreche ich nach mittlerweile vielen vielen Jahren MMO´s aus Erfahrung absolut im unteren Niveau angekommen. Ich weiß das das viele WoW Spieler nicht hören wollen, ist aber so .


----------



## Tharinn (28. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Du hast nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe, oder?
> 
> _Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch veranlasst, dass man leichter an gute Ausrüstung herankommt, aber das ist was anderes._



Vielleicht hast ja auch du nicht gelesen, was er geschrieben hat? Wozu raiden, wenn man an den Endgame-Content oder äquivalentes auch über Marken locker rankommen kann, das war seine Aussage. Außerdem tust du so, als ob nur Gilden mit DKP-System Zugang zum Endgame-Content hätten - sei versichert, dem ist nicht so. Und, wer als Casual in einer DKP-Gilde mitraidet, so wie du das beschreibst, der ist selber schuld. Abgesehen davon, spätestens seit ich gehört habe, dass eine DKP-Gilde eine seltene Fernkampfwaffe gedisst hat, weil der Hunter, der dabei war nicht genügend DKP hatte und sie sonst niemand wollte, halte ich dieses System für absurd und praxisfremd. Aber, wers mag ...

Zum Thema: Du behauptest, WoW wäre nicht einfacher geworden, und lieferst dann gleich zumindest zwei Gründe, warum es einfacher geworden ist. 1. Die Ausrüstung der Spieler ist besser geworden. Die Ausrüstung kommt nicht vom Himmel, die programmiert Blizzard - wer hats einfacher gemacht? Ja wohl Blizzard! 2. Die bösen Raidgilden mit ihren Videos ... sorry, die hats schon immer gegeben. Und auch die Videos waren schon immer verfügbar. Lediglich die Zahl der Spieler ist größer geworden, die Videos sind jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen schneller im Netz, aber das sollte eigentlich keine wesentliche Rolle spielen. Und das Frustgelaber über DKP-Systeme, das hat natürlich absolut nichts mit einem leichter oder schwerer werden des Spiels zu tun, und, DKP-Systeme, die gibt es schon aus Zeiten der Pen und Paper Rollenspiels, und natürlich auch bereits, seit es WoW gibt. Die sind nix neues, das jetzt auf das Spiel aktuell einen Einfluss hätte. Einzig die Markierungsmöglichkeiten haben einen Einfluss auf das Spiel! Aber, auch hier, wer hats gemacht? Blizzard. Sie haben das Spiel leichter gemacht.

Du tust die ganze Zeit über so, als ob man die Stärke der Bosse und die Stärke der Spieler auseinander dividieren könnte ... das geht aber nicht. Die gehören nämlich beide zu ein und dem selben Spiel - WoW! Ohne eine der beiden Komponenten hättest du kein Spiel, von dem du behaupten könntest, es wäre einfacher oder schwerer geworden. Also, ist eine der Komponenten überdimensional stärker geworden - die Stärke der Spieler, zum Beispiel, - dann wird das Spiel sich zu Gunsten dieser Komponente hin entwickeln, also, für die Spieler leichter werden. Scheint dir das nicht auch logisch?

Edit: Den größten Unfug hatte ich gänzlich vergessen zu kommentieren - Zitat:

" ... trotzdem möchte ich nur, dass wenn Gilden klagen alles sei zu einfach,dass sie mal ohne Vorbereitung und nur mit dem primären Schlachtzugswissen und ohne DpS, oder Equip-Anforderung in die Eiskronenzitadelle gehen sollten. Denn dann, wissen sie: WoW ist immer noch eine Herausforderung."

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, mit genau der gleichen Berechtigung könnte ich dir empfehlen, mal mit kompletter T9,5-Ausstattung statt den heroischen Modus den normalen Modus von PdK zu probieren, dann wirst du sehen WIE leicht WoW mittlerweile geworden ist. Oder, spiel doch mal WoW mit verbundenen Augen, dann wirst du sehen, wie schwer es auf einmal ist ... sorry, deine letzte Anmerkung war einfach nur albern!


----------



## Quintusrex (28. Oktober 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> ..... Abgesehen davon, spätestens seit ich gehört habe, dass eine DKP-Gilde eine seltene Fernkampfwaffe gedisst hat, weil der Hunter, der dabei war nicht genügend DKP hatte und sie sonst niemand wollte, halte ich dieses System für absurd und praxisfremd. Aber, wers mag ...




Auch wenn ich DKP nicht sonderlich mag, aber dass spricht eher gegen die Gilde als gegen das System. Jeder Spieler, der auch nur für'n Pfennig Hirn hat, würde so eine Gilde verlassen. Wenn die Punkte nicht reichen, lässt sich so etwas in dem Falle auch anders lösen. Zur Not steht der Jäger halt im Minus mit den Punkten


----------



## Drop-Dead (28. Oktober 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich DKP nicht sonderlich mag, aber dass spricht eher gegen die Gilde als gegen das System. Jeder Spieler, der auch nur für'n Pfennig Hirn hat, würde so eine Gilde verlassen. Wenn die Punkte nicht reichen, lässt sich so etwas in dem Falle auch anders lösen. Zur Not steht der Jäger halt im Minus mit den Punkten



so wurds bei meiner alten gilde leider auch gemacht^^ war da knapp 2 wochen drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (28. Oktober 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich DKP nicht sonderlich mag, aber dass spricht eher gegen die Gilde als gegen das System. Jeder Spieler, der auch nur für'n Pfennig Hirn hat, würde so eine Gilde verlassen. Wenn die Punkte nicht reichen, lässt sich so etwas in dem Falle auch anders lösen. Zur Not steht der Jäger halt im Minus mit den Punkten




Was auch jede ernshafte Gilde tut. Das Hauptanliegen einer Raidgilde ist den Raid zu stärken. Und bevor Items nicht genutzt werden können oder verkauft/zerstört werden diese eben jemandem gegeben der es gebrauchen kann und er bekommt dafür dann Punkte abgezogen ganz egal ob er sich das Item leisten kann oder nicht.

Mal ganz im Ernst. In was für furchtbar grottig organisierten Gilden seid ihr denn gewesen in denen das anders gelaufen ist?


----------



## Kalle21 (28. Oktober 2009)

Auf diesen kranken Thread fällt mir nur eins ein : "LOL"

Mal im ernst wie kann man alles so dermaßen schlecht in einem Topf stecken und das Ergebnis so unpräsentativ veröffentlichen?

Also Highend Gamer brauch man heutzutage keine Guides mehr das machen nur noch die Casuals weil sie 1000 mal wegen mangelnder Erfahrung wipen.
Denn es ist nunmal so das alle Bosse irgendwie gleich sind... Sie zeigen nur noch wenig Fassetten oder Fähigkeiten die man wirklich ernst nehmen kann.

Die Frage ist nicht wie einfach man die Taktik herausfindet sondern wir einfach die Taktik ist!
Ich als Highend Spieler kann das ja leicht beurteilen weil ich nie einen Guide nutze oder in den ersten Tryies alles von meinem Raidleiter ins Ohr geflüstert bekomme...

Ich frag mich ernsthaft wie man behaupten kann das wow Schwer bzw "nicht leicht" sei unglaublich....


----------



## Kalle21 (28. Oktober 2009)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> Naja, ist halt das Equip!
> 
> Man bekommt es beim 3.3er ja schon hinterher geschmissen, da die Embleme des Triumphs dann in den hero 5er droppt.
> 
> ...



OMG bester Witz des Tages danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Boss nach Classic kann es mit den Endbossen in Classic aufnehmen von Kills und Zeitinvestition!


----------



## Fee1404 (28. Oktober 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Auf diesen kranken Thread fällt mir nur eins ein : "LOL"
> 
> Mal im ernst wie kann man alles so dermaßen schlecht in einem Topf stecken und das Ergebnis so unpräsentativ veröffentlichen?
> 
> ...



tja ich find WoW schwer genug in manchen beziehungen isses einfacher geworden was sich auf marken bezieht aber es ist noch lange nicht zu einfach... und als highend spieler wird dir dein raid leiter in den allerwetesten treten dafür das du dir nichtmal ein guid anguckst oder dich informierst... ich sprech aus erfahrung...


----------



## Weissnet (28. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet



Mag sein wenn für dich endcontent pdk im normal mode bedeuted.
Mit dem gear kommst absolut nit innen endcontent mag sein das du easymode pdk gezogen wirst,aber pdk hero usw. no way.

Von daher weiss ich garnit wieso ewig soviele herum heulen,ich spiele selbst aktiv und Raide regelmäßig, und finde es vollkommen ok das es den "neueinsteigern" etwas erleichtert wird.
So findet man schnell neue Leute und muss sie nit erst noch durch naxx und co schleifen.


----------



## Magickevin (28. Oktober 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Kein Boss nach Classic kann es mit den Endbossen in Classic aufnehmen von Kills und Zeitinvestition!



/sign
Also ich fand, dass das Problem nicht direkt an den Bossen lag sondern an der Vorbereitung und der Trash in den Innis den es Heute kaum noch gibt.

Siehe Mc was da für Vorbereitung nötig war oder selbst für ein Epic Mount hats je nach Zeitaufwand  von 1 1/2-9 Wochen gedauert ich habs aber nie zusammenbekommen weil ich für Raids schon sehr viel Gold ausgeben musste.

Bosse wie C'Thun, Nefarion oder Kel sind zu 60 Zeiten Einfach nur Episch gewesen die kann man im Vergleich zu heute einfach nicht zu Toppen



			
				Weissnet schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein wenn für dich endcontent pdk im normal mode bedeuted.
> Mit dem gear kommst absolut nit innen endcontent mag sein das du easymode pdk gezogen wirst,aber pdk hero usw. no way.
> 
> Von daher weiss ich garnit wieso ewig soviele herum heulen,ich spiele selbst aktiv und Raide regelmäßig, und finde es vollkommen ok das es den "neueinsteigern" etwas erleichtert wird.
> So findet man schnell neue Leute und muss sie nit erst noch durch naxx und co schleifen.



Endcontent ist für mich PdOK und mittlerweile braucht man mit dem Equip was man für Marken kriegt nichtmal mehr Ulduar 10/25 machen im Normal Mod um an bessere Sachen zu kommen.

Und im Übrigen habe ich NIE gesagt das ich es scheiße finde das die Leute so schnell ans Equip kommen im vergleich zu den Vorgängern


----------



## corak (28. Oktober 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> tja ich find WoW schwer genug in manchen beziehungen isses einfacher geworden was sich auf marken bezieht aber es ist noch lange nicht zu einfach... und als highend spieler wird dir dein raid leiter in den allerwetesten treten dafür das du dir nichtmal ein guid anguckst oder dich informierst... ich sprech aus erfahrung...



Im Normalfall werden die Encounter wenn sie einfach genug sind am Skript vorbei gekillt. Sollte ein Skript vorhanden sein, dass man befolgen muss und man ist neu dabei wird man einfach mit durchgezogen und versucht einfach keine Fehler zu machen.


----------



## Enyalios (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja, solange im WotLk nur mehr DPS wichtig sind weil man CC etc. nicht mehr braucht sollte sich jeder die Frage mal für sich selbst beantworten ob WoW nun leichter ist.


----------



## turalya (28. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> knallhart auf den punkt gebracht und vollkommen richtig. wenn es keine guides gäbe und alle bosse im gleichen verhältniss zu dem eq verbessert worden wären dann hätten heute viele nich mal alle heros clear, geschweige denn die raids. Dann wäre ulduar heute echt ne seltenheit, an randomraids gar nich zu denken. aber dann heulen ja wieder die casuals und dann nerft blizz den ganzen raidcontent-.-


Alle reden immer davon das Casuals heulen aber nie sagt jemand das er Casual ist...wer ist Casual???

ich bin einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (28. Oktober 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Alle reden immer davon das Casuals heulen aber nie sagt jemand das er Casual ist...wer ist Casual???
> 
> ich bin einer
> 
> ...



Es gibt in WoW nur mehr Pro-Gamer und Casuals, da sich alle Leute die zwar 4-5h am Tag zocken aber trotzdem Nichts auf die Reihe bekommen nun auch "Casual" nennen, müssen die sich diese Bezeichnung eben teilen mit jenen Leuten die tatsächlich eben sehr unregelmäßig spielen.

Casual ist seit diesem Punkt auch erst als herabwertende Bezeichnung verwendet worden. Früher verstand man denk ich noch ganz allgemein unter "Casual" einen Spieler der eben nur unregelmäßig spielt, ob gut oder schlecht wertfrei.


----------



## turalya (28. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Es gibt in WoW nur mehr Pro-Gamer und Casuals, da sich alle Leute die zwar 4-5h am Tag zocken aber trotzdem Nichts auf die Reihe bekommen nun auch "Casual" nennen, müssen die sich diese Bezeichnung eben teilen mit jenen Leuten die tatsächlich eben sehr unregelmäßig spielen.
> 
> Casual ist seit diesem Punkt auch erst als herabwertende Bezeichnung verwendet worden. Früher verstand man denk ich noch ganz allgemein unter "Casual" einen Spieler der eben nur unregelmäßig spielt, ob gut oder schlecht wertfrei.


Eben aber immer whinen alle Casuals machen das Spiel kaputt...die wollen auch nur ihren Spaß genau wie die "Pros"

ich mein ich spiele jeden tag ca 3 stunden wochen ende mehr manchmal aber auch gar nicht weil ich lernen muss usw... ich beklage mich weder das es zu leicht is noch zu schwer wenn ich lust auf anspruch habe mach ich halt arena oder world pvp 1vx is sehr anspruchsvoll...

war nicht gegen dich gerichtet^^


----------



## Nexilein (28. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Also ich fand, dass das Problem nicht direkt an den Bossen lag sondern an der Vorbereitung und der Trash in den Innis den es Heute kaum noch gibt.
> 
> Siehe Mc was da für Vorbereitung nötig war oder selbst für ein Epic Mount hats je nach Zeitaufwand  von 1 1/2-9 Wochen gedauert ich habs aber nie zusammenbekommen weil ich für Raids schon sehr viel Gold ausgeben musste.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das genauso wie du, aber ich käme im Traum nicht darauf zu behaupten das der Aufwand alles schwerer gemacht hat. Farmen und Trash verprügeln war damals auch nicht unbedingt anspruchsvoll. Es hat Zeit gekostet, aber weder Schweiß noch Tränen.

Die Endbosse der Instanzen anzuführen finde ich auch nicht unbedingt fair, vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie schnell man sie teilweise zu Gesicht bekommen hat. Wir haben uns an Nefarian auch lange die Zähne ausgebissen, aber das lag daran das die Leute bei den ersten Versuchen noch nicht mal annähernd über T1 Nivaeu hinaus waren. Da haben die ersten Teile aus BWL eben gerade mal gereicht die letzten blauen Teile zu kompensieren.



Enyalios schrieb:


> Naja, solange im WotLk nur mehr DPS wichtig sind weil man CC etc. nicht mehr braucht sollte sich jeder die Frage mal für sich selbst beantworten ob WoW nun leichter ist.


So wichtig war CC früher auch nicht, abgesehen davon habe ich Sheepen, Gegenzauber casten und Eisfallen legen bisher auch nie als die Königsdisziplinen in WoW betrachtet. 
Natürlich mußte man z.B. in 5er Instanzen mehr aufpassen um nicht eine andere Gruppe zu adden, aber sowas ist einem früher auch nur beim ersten Run passiert und danach nie wieder.


----------



## Niljoo (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find auch das die Bosse allgemein ziemlich nachgelassen haben. Für einen DD spielt sich das meiste wie bei Flickwerk ab so tank n spank mässig.
Die Bosse in 5er inis sind grösstenteils ziemlich phantasielos und absolut farmtauglich. Die wenigen schwierigen Erfolge machn Spass sind aba bei so überequipten Leuten wies im Moment is auch leicht zu machen.
Und man kann heutzutage ohne ulduar von innen gesehn zu habn itemschnitt von lvl 220 habn. Damit lässt man sich durch pdk ziehn (scheiss drauf wenn man stirbt brauch eh keiner mehr den loot höchstens sec oder third need) und schwups is man schon endcontent tauglich. Wenn man jmd kennt der einen in pdk mitnimmt bzw. durchzieht is das alles kein problem. Scheiss auf Movement scheiss auf Skill und wenn man die richtige Gruppe hat auch scheiss auf Eq und dps.

Andererseits gibt es schon bosse im Spiel die eine reine Frage des Skills sind z.B. Heigan wenn das keiner scheisse baut dann is der schnell down oder maexxna, mimiron oder yogg saron, die vier reiter, malygos, sartharion 3d.... Alles im allem finde ich nicht das das Spiel zu Einfach ist, es ist mehr eine Frage geworden ob man es sich einfach macht durch markenfarmen und ziehen lassen, denn wenn man erstma lvl 200er eq hat is naxx kein prob mehr hat man 226er is uldu25er kein prob mehr. Nur leider bekommen wir t10 erst wenn wir die bosse da auch gelegt habn.

Ich hoffe blizz hat sich was richtig geiles für den LichKing überlegt ma was neues nich iwie nen zweiten illi oder so aba es darf ruhig solange dauern bis er liegt wie bei illi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch was zum Vergleich mit der Bundesliga sagn: In der Bundesliga spielen die ja auch gegeneinander was wäre da der sinn wenn alle den ersten platz machn würden?

Das tolle an PvE ist und bleibt das man miteinander spielt


----------



## colamix (28. Oktober 2009)

Ohne jetzt mal den ganzen Text vom TE durchzulesen. 

WoW ist inzwischen so langweilig geworden gerade weils zu leicht ist. Rassenwechsel etc. schön und gut. Gegen soetwas hätte ich frühera uch nie etwas gehabt (natürlich begrenzte zahl). Allerdings ist das ganze PVE und PVP zu Cassual lastig geworden...

WLs zum Porten braucht man nicht mehr. Manche Berufe sind fast überflüssig geworden usw. 

Das Matchmakinsystem im PvP ist der letzte Müll. BC war noch alles ok. Man bekamm zwar überlegene Gegner. Allerdings konnte man viel mit Skill raus holen...


Auf der anderen Seite ist mir alles egal, da ich schon seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr spiele. Trotzdem schade, weil WoW das geilste Spiel "war" das ich je gezockt habe. Es ist lange nicht mehr sogut wie es mal war und alle die es zz gut finden haben wohl nie pre Bc gezockt.


----------



## Rainaar (29. Oktober 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Also Highend Gamer brauch man heutzutage keine Guides mehr das machen nur noch die Casuals weil sie 1000 mal wegen mangelnder Erfahrung wipen.
> Denn es ist nunmal so das alle Bosse irgendwie gleich sind... Sie zeigen nur noch wenig Fassetten oder Fähigkeiten die man wirklich ernst nehmen kann.
> 
> 
> *Ich als Highend Spieler kann das ja leicht beurteilen weil ich nie einen Guide nutze oder in den ersten Tryies alles von meinem Raidleiter ins Ohr geflüstert bekomme...*



Junge, Du bist echt der Knaller!

Ich hab hier ja schon manchen Vollspaten gesehen, aber Du stellst echt alles in den Schatten! GZ!


----------



## Isilrond (29. Oktober 2009)

Recht hat er schon - wer den kompletten Content von Classic über BC gesehen hat - der weiss, dass es nichts mehr neues gibt - jeder Encounter war in irgendeiner Form schon mal da. 
Guides les ich auch keine mehr - mir langts auch 1-2 Trys dann weiss ich alles über den Boss und wie ich wo reagieren muss. Nach 3-4 Trys weiss ich dann auch wie jeder andere reagiern muss. 
Trotzdem ist WoW nicht zu leicht, das Problem ist nur man kommt schnell an gutes Equip und hat 90% des Contents clear. Meistens übersieht man dann die letzten 10% - sonst würde jeder mit dem Ulduar Protodrachen rumfliegen. Dies ist aber nur den Leuten überlassen, die 4-5 Tage die Woche raiden anstatt in irgendwelchen Foren darüber zu heulen, dass WoW zu leicht ist und wann endlich der neue Content kommt (Meistens die die nicht mal den Content von 3.0 down haben - Obsi3D 25er).

mfg


----------



## Lintflas (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich gebe dem TE absolut recht!

Für Kellerkinder, in deren Leben es nichts anderes mehr als WoW gibt, mag das Spiel zu einfach sein.
Aber für Leute die nebenher noch ein Leben führen, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad und der damit verbundene
moderate Zeitaufwand absolut in Ordnung.

Dieses lächerliche Gejammer, dass WoW zu schwer sei, ist im Grunde nichts als heiße Luft von Leuten, 
die sich aufspielen wollen, um damit indirekt zu zeigen wie professionell sie doch sind.
Den wahren Sinn dieses Spiels haben diese Leute teilweise vollkommen aus den Augen verloren.

Und wer "echte" Herausforderungen erleben will, der sollte diese auch nicht in einem MMORPG suchen, 
denn die findet man ohnehin nur im realen Leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG


----------



## McChrystal (29. Oktober 2009)

Niljoo schrieb:


> Also ich find auch das die Bosse allgemein ziemlich nachgelassen haben. Für einen DD spielt sich das meiste wie bei Flickwerk ab so tank n spank mässig.
> Die Bosse in 5er inis sind grösstenteils ziemlich phantasielos und absolut farmtauglich. Die wenigen schwierigen Erfolge machn Spass sind aba bei so überequipten Leuten wies im Moment is auch leicht zu machen.


Guter Witz. Warum wollen einigen hier nicht wahrhaben, dass die Heros NICHT für T7+ Leute designet sind, sondern für jene mit tieferem Itemlvl. Geh mal mit ner Gruppe frisch 80er zu Skandi oder Loken. Sogar der Schlangenboss in Gundrak ist nicht einfach tank n spank, wenn die Giftnova nicht einfach gegengeheilt werden kann und die kleinen Schlangen geonehittet werden können. Auch in Ulduar war zu Beginn CC nötig beim Trash. Nur weil man sich nun mit 50k HP Tanks in 15min durch die Heros farmt, sind sie noch lange nicht phantasielos gestaltet.
Und nur weil man nun in PdC normal im Vergleich zu den "herkömmlichen" Heros imba Equip farmen kann, heisst das nicht, dass die anderen Bosse nachgelassen haben, sondern dass der Weg zu höherem Equip verkürzt wurde. Zeitaufwand ist nicht = Schwierigkeit und sollte in diesem Kontext nicht direkt miteinander verglichen werden.


----------



## Quintusrex (29. Oktober 2009)

@McChrystal
/sign

Wer sich an den 5er Inis aufhängt und behauptet, WoW wäre zu leicht, der sollte mal überlegen, wie lange er mit frisch 80 für VF,Turm Utgarde und co gebraucht hat. Sicher, keine Ini hat mehr die Länge wie BRD oder so, aber einfach mal in 20 min durchdüsen haben die wenigsten geschafft. Ich kann mich an einige HdZ4 runs erinnern, bei denen der Drachenboss schon "Feierabend" hatte, bis die Leute dort waren. Heute wird der einfach wegen der Marke mitgelegt, den Drachen braucht fast keiner mehr.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Inis, die mit 3.3 kommen, wieder etwas schwerer werden.


Was die Raids angeht, zumindest bei mir auf dem Server herrscht für Randoms das übliche System, haste Clearerfahrung kannste mit, haste keine bleibst du draussen. Da nützen die ach so tollen Markenitems grad mal garnix.

Ich finde es schon fast wieder witzig wenn mir so ein Gimp, den ich bei Ony im Flamenatem sterben gesehen habe, 10 minuten später in der Gruppensuche erklärt, ich wäre zu schlecht für PdK, weil ich noch keinen Clearerfolg habe.


----------



## corak (29. Oktober 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich gebe dem TE absolut recht!
> 
> Für Kellerkinder, in deren Leben es nichts anderes mehr als WoW gibt, mag das Spiel zu einfach sein.
> Aber für Leute die nebenher noch ein Leben führen, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad und der damit verbundene
> ...



Zum Glück stehst du mit beiden Beinen fest im Leben und holst dir deine Bestätigung auch im RL, so brauchst du nicht in einem Spiele Magazin anderen Postern erklären sie besässen kein Leben und ihre wahren Motive ein Spiel einfach zu finden seien psychische Probleme.
Wer ne echte Herausforderung sucht, kann versuchen dich zu therapieren.


----------



## Sebasti92 (29. Oktober 2009)

DIe die sagen das wow zu einfach ist, sind die leute die zu schlecht für die schweren sachen sind, ganz einfach.


----------



## Sebasti92 (29. Oktober 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> @McChrystal
> /sign
> 
> Wer sich an den 5er Inis aufhängt und behauptet, WoW wäre zu leicht, der sollte mal überlegen, wie lange er mit frisch 80 für VF,Turm Utgarde und co gebraucht hat. Sicher, keine Ini hat mehr die Länge wie BRD oder so, aber einfach mal in 20 min durchdüsen haben die wenigsten geschafft. Ich kann mich an einige HdZ4 runs erinnern, bei denen der Drachenboss schon "Feierabend" hatte, bis die Leute dort waren. Heute wird der einfach wegen der Marke mitgelegt, den Drachen braucht fast keiner mehr.
> ...



Der schwirigkeitsgrad für 5er is doch eh vollkommen egal^^ die sind waren und werden immer kein wipe inis sein.


----------



## corak (29. Oktober 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> DIe die sagen das wow zu einfach ist, sind die leute die zu schlecht für die schweren sachen sind, ganz einfach.




...ausserdem spielen sie auch mit 2 Händen!


----------



## Su-Si (29. Oktober 2009)

Die Poster vor mir, die den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Wow alleine im Zusammenhang mit dem Equipstand bringen, haben ganz einfach Recht.

Blizz hat nun mal erklärt, dass alle Spieler möglichst alles sehen können sollten. Um das zu ermöglichen ist es ja nun Politik, dass das zweitneuste Equip durch simple Hero-Marken erkauft werden kann. Um an solches Equip zu Classic- oder auch BC-Zeiten zu kommen, musste man raiden - und zwar nahe am Endcontent. Jetzt bekommt jeder sie hinterher geworfen.

Die Folge muss doch sein, dass jedem die normalen 5er Inis nun leicht fallen müssen, immerhin läuft man mit Equip rum, das einen in die Raids bringen soll. 

Um früher die neuen Raids zu sehen, musste man in einer engagierten Gilde sein. Heute wird alles Random zusammengetrommelt - und warum auch nicht.

Klar ist doch, dass mit der Politik nur noch 5% des Contents den wirklichen Raidern vorbehalten bleibt. Ich will mal gerne sehen, wie irgendeine Random-Gruppe in die Prüfung des obersten Kreuzfahrers auf heroisch juckelt und sich da wohlfühlt (gibt andere, vielelicht bessere Beispiele, dafür gehört dieses mir).

Belegen wir den SChwierigkeitsgrad von wow angesichts des unglaublich hohen Equipstandes jetzt wirklich mit Runs durch die Burg, HdZ4 oder HdB? 

Oder anders: klar sind die normalen Inis viel leichter als früher. Sogar viel ! leichter. Ich weiss noch, wie Anfang BC viele Gruppen vor jedem Trash-Haufen im SChattenlabyrinth geklärt haben, wer jetzt welchen Gegner aus dem Kampf nimmt, um nicht zu wipen. Aber es erstaunt mich, dass das jetzt verwundert oder auch beklagt wird. Vorher wurde ja nun erfolgreich gejammert, dass nur 2% der Spieler dies oder das sehen könnten. Jetzt können es alle, ermöglicht durch gutes Equip. Klar sind die 5er Runs jetzt öde. 

DArf ich noch anmerken, dass ich immer gegen die "jeder-muss-alles-sehen-können-Idee" war? Und ich bin kein Pro... Wow ist langweiliger geworden, das hängt nicht nru damit zusammen, dass alle Erfolge erreicht sind, die man erreichen kann (je nach Zeit und Ehrgeiz). Das hängt damit zusammen, dass man dem gesamten Unterbau die Spannung genommen und nur noch die Spitze übrig gelassen hat. 
Darum ist es auch falsch immer nur auf den Maximalerfolg zu pochen und jedem zu verbieten, die fehelnde Schwirigkeit zu bemängeln, wenn er nicht bereits das Maximum erreicht hat. Früher konnte es auch als gut Ausgestatteter immer noch interessant sein, in die TdM zu gehen. Auch ZH hero war für einige Gruppen eine Herausforderung, wenn auch zunehmend weniger. Jetzt hat man halt nur noch die höheren Raids, in denen es etwas spannender zugeht. Die haben dazu noch ID, der Rest ist öde. Aber dafür kann sich jetzt jeder Honk imba fühlen, weil er Eppixe angzogen hat. Irgendwie auch etwas selbst verschuldet alles.

Ich glaube fast, für die Professionals ist es weniger öde, als für den Normalspieler. Immerhin haben die noch eine gewisse Aufgabe da oben (wie gesagt, die richtig heftigen Erfolge haben ja nun die WEnigsten). Dafür hat Otto-Normalspieler nun super Equip, das er nun durch die 5er Heros trägt. Gähnen vorprogrammiert.

Viel geredet, aber das wars auch dazu von mir


----------



## Todeswolf (29. Oktober 2009)

> Wenn man schon seit classic Zockt sind die Aufgaben die man bekommen meißtens keine Herausvorderung mehr, das selbe gilt auch für bc Leute, die Bossentcounter ändern sich n bisschen aber die grundlegenden Sachen wie aus dem Feuer raus, debuff aus grp,... bleiben alle gleich deswegen kommt es auch vielen so vor das alles leichter geworden ist.




*Hallo !! nun ich spiele seit 11.02.2005(Releas)und das man die Bosse kennen musste um sie einfacher besiegen zu können war mal früher in Bc zeiten !*

Heute ist es so das du mit einer RndGrp von lvl 54 BRT locker schaffst und dabei musst du nicht mal schafen kn eisfalle...usw verwenden 
das ganze geht dan in stra bw bk so weiter in bw hab ich mit lvl 58 getankt und nach dem ersten teil haben wir immer 2 manchmal sogar 3 gruppen gepullt 
weil sie einfach wie die Fliegen sterben und einiges weniger dmg machen als zu bc zeiten !
und nein ich habe keine bessere rüstung als meine anderen chars die ich zu bc zeiten gespielt habe !

Zu Raids kann ich nix sagen weil ich nie Lust darauf hatte aus verschiedenen Gründen , dafür kenne ich die 5er Inis alle recht gut und kann hier gut Vergleiche ziehen !!

Heute wird in Inis nur noch AoE gemacht alle anderen Fähigkeiten die Mag/Jäger/Schurke/usw.... besitzen sind unnötig geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was ich sehr schade finde den gerade diese haben zu Aion / War den unterschied im Pve gemacht ...für Dd´s gilt heute nur noch Dmg alles andere ist egal ...da frage ich mich wozu es dan soviele klassn gibt ?? eine AoE Klasse würde vollkommen reichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dan müsste niemand mehr sagen seine Klasse macht zu wenig Schaden !

Es ist ziemlich lanweilig auch auf HC noch eine Ini zu machen .... und hat früher eine Ini 1-1,5h gedauert , ist es heute meist  zw 20-30 min , da dauert die Suche und Anreise länger als die Inis selbst !

Ich kann nich sagen ob die meisten nur die Rüstungsteile wollen ..egal mit welchen Aufwand , für mich auf jedenfall gilt das ich Spielspass haben möchte und den habe ich bei Schach , Tennis und PcSpielen nur wenn ich gefordert werde , bzw wenn ich scheiter bin ich neu motiviert es nochmal zu versuchen bis ich es schaffe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon zu bc Zeiten wurden die Bosse in 2 Schritten leichter gemacht, doch jetzt ist es nur noch lächerlich , da könnte man die ganzen SchlagMonster auch gleich ganz in der Ini weg lassen und man bräuchte nur noch die Bosse töten ,plündern und fertig ^^

Das lvln selber empfinde ich nicht als leichter, den mit meinen letzten char den ich vor kurzen gelvlt hatte war es mit lvl 58 in Bc so schwierig wie zu den besten Zeiten (ach wie schön) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und das man nun schneller lvlt hat nicht nur mit den acc sachen zu tun die man sich kaufen kann sondern viel mehr das man schon vor längeren die ep für Q deutlich erhöt hat ,dazu kommt das man nun schon mit 60 in Bc fliegen kann was vieles sehr vereinfacht !

Meine Hoffnung ist das mit Addon alles wieder spannender und fordender wird , dan hätte ich wieder meinen Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis dahin werde ich wohl noch Aion weiter testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mfg


----------



## Sapper13 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab am 11. März  2005 angefangen mit WoW und ich kann euch sagen es ist total einfach geworden. Einfach im sinne das man wirklich nicht wirklich was können muss. Unter können verstehe ich das maximale aus seinem Char heraus zu holen und nicht als PET mitzulaufen und selbst als Schurke und Jäger weniger schaden zu machen wie z. B. nen Jäger Def Pet.

Ich finde die relativierungsversuche einiger WOW Fanboys oder Groupies hier auch absolut lächerlich. Sind irgendwo mal bei BC eingstiegen und halten sich jetzt für die super erfahrenen Pro Gamer! Lächerlich!

Warum WoW Scheiße geworden ist? Hier meine Liste?

1. Derzeit gibts z. B. Anub Barak gleich 3 mal im Spiel (wie einfallsreich!)
2. Es ist ausgelutscht, die neuen Gebiete sind hoffnungslos überladen und durch so seiten wie buffed hier findet man ja eh alles! Thottbot war damals die große Ausnahme, aber danach mit buffed braucht man sich doch garnicht mehr anstrengen?!?!?!?!
3. Was soll dieses Gerede von Schwer? Schwer im Sinne von Zeitaufwand, weil ich jetzt mehr Zeit bräuchte um wirklich alle Erfolge zu bekommen im Vergleich zu jemanden der seid PRe BC zockt, ja das stimmt, aber ihr wollt mir doch nicht sagen das ne W-Hero oder BC-Hero vergleichbar schwerer ist das damals Scholo als man noch zu 10. rein gehen konnte.

Für mich war WoW ne Herausforderung. Ich bin nciht so ne Heulsuse die meckert, weil sie nicht weiter kommt. Leute wo bleibt eigentlich euer Ansporn? Ich dacht immer wie entwickeln uns weiter wenn wir schwierige aufgaben meistern. Jetzt wurde soviel gemeckert, das jeder HEckenpenner durch Naxx wandern kann! Was für eine Leistung!!! 

4. Die wollen die ganze alte Welt kaputt machen und neu aufbauen. Was soll den so ein scheiß bitte? Also das war dann endgültig der Grund warum ich aufgehört hab. Okay für manche Spiele ist es langweilig aber ich mag die alte Welt. ICh fands schön im Schlingendorntal und ich mag auch das Rotkammgebirge...wat soll dat warum muss das weg? Mensch so unkreativ die letzten beiden Addons (BC ging ja so eben) waren nicht der Burner und jetzt bekommen wir nen 5 Level mir fällt nix mehr ein also mach ich dat alte anders Bullshitaddon?!?!

Nee Leute also sry ich hab wow richtig leidenschaftlich gezockt, damals hats auch noch spass gemacht sachen zu erkunden. Heute ist es einfach nur noch langweilig und anstatt mal so kurzpatches zu machen die mehr Spieltiefe ermöglichen stellen se uns ne Arena hin die man noch nichtmal erforschen muss und 5 Raidbosse....ganz große Pommes.

Sry Leute fragt euch mal selbst warum ihr spielt? Ich spielte um ne HErausforderung zu haben. Um mit leuten an einem Strang zu ziehen und nicht als Egokellerkind solo/random marken zu farmen. Das ist aber heute Dailybusiness in WoW 

PVP ist im Sack
PVE lohnt sich nicht mehr.

Macht die Raidinis dicht und spezialisiert euch auf 5er.

WoW ist ein riesen Kindergarten von Suchtblagen geworden die sich einfach nicht eingestehen können das der Zug abgefahren ist. Und wenn ich jetzt nach AION oder sonst nem Kack wechseln würde, dann würde ich diese Meckerbande da den ganzen Tag ertragen müssen!

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Yadiz (29. Oktober 2009)

/sign  Sapper13: Spiele auch seit Release und sehe das, zumidest was die Herausforderung anbelangt, genauso.

@Lintflas: Hallo? Für dich sind also alle, die nicht deiner Meinung sind, Kellerkinder - wenn ich das so richtig gelesen habe? Interessante Einstellung..


----------



## Enyalios (29. Oktober 2009)

Tja, es ist wohl wirklich so das viele die hier vehement bestreiten das WoW einfacher ist einfach nie selbst z.b. BRD oder auch Strath mit 5 Leuten waren zu Classic.

Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Fast-food-Content der jetzt serviert wird.

Würde man nicht jedes Monat nen Raid einschieben und statt dessen besser eine Raidinstanz etwas schwerer machen, fürs Design der Nachfolgeinstanz bliebe mehr Zeit. Dann würden auch nicht Inis als Raid verkauft wo man in einem großen Raum steht und bosse spawnen.

Aber Hey, wozu die Mühe wenn der Dommunity bedenkenlos Hardmodes als Content verkauft werden und diese auch noch jubelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir die Zeit zurück als klassische Solitär-Spieler zuhause ihr solitär weiterzockten, und nicht wie jetzt halt WoW spielen.


----------



## Shintuargar (29. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Tja, es ist wohl wirklich so das viele die hier vehement bestreiten das WoW einfacher ist einfach nie selbst z.b. BRD oder auch Strath mit 5 Leuten waren zu Classic.



Ah, da ist ja mal wieder das klassische Totschlagargument. Nehmt doch auch mal zur Kenntnis, dass es Classicspieler gibt, die es anders sehen. Die schreiben aber nicht, dass euch der Schwierigkeitsgrad nur deshalb schwerer vorkam, weil ihr nicht spielen konntet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (29. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nehmt doch auch mal zur Kenntnis, dass es Classicspieler gibt, die es anders sehen. Die schreiben aber nicht, dass euch der Schwierigkeitsgrad nur deshalb schwerer vorkam, weil ihr nicht spielen konntet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch! Ich schreibe das schon die ganze Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (29. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> dass euch der Schwierigkeitsgrad nur deshalb schwerer vorkam, weil ihr nicht spielen konntet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liegt vielleicht auch daran das man zu derZeit mehr als 2 Knöpfe drücken musste.


----------



## Niljoo (30. Oktober 2009)

Schon einer Syndragosa reingezogen?

Scheint so als bräuchte man mal wieder en bissl movement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buCo8JSXzLM...player_embedded


----------



## Mofeist (30. Oktober 2009)

Also Der momentane content ist alles kein Vergleich zu naxx 60 sorry viele der heutigen naxx gruppen hätten damals nicht mal den trash unbeschadet überstanden geschweige denn überhaupt nen boss da drin gelegt. in BC war ab T5 aber auch T4 Gruul/Magtheridion prenerf wesentlich schwieriger als vieles was jetzt da ist ich weis nicht wieso ihr so einen stuss labert das Wotlk nichts einfacher geworden sei :>


Sonst wären ja allein in Naxx nicht zick Sachen verändert worden,  es wurde fast an jedem boss etwas weggelassen.
ich kann gerne aufzählen was


----------



## Nagroth (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man nun mal wirklich ein schweres Spiel spielen möchte, der sollte es mal mit Schach versuchen. Denke das einzige Spiel bei dem man Anhand des Schwierigkeitsgrades (entsprechenden Gegner vorausgesetzt) Achtung erlangen kann. Bei allem anderen (Items vielleicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) würd ich eher sagen......ähm nein wohl erst gar nicht bemerken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tut mir leid, aber alles andere ist wohl mehr oder weniger Kiddy Kram. Schon verdammt "bewunderungswürdig" was man von manchen hier lesen muss.


----------



## Chaosrider94 (30. Oktober 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist der wahre Endcontent(Momentan Pdok25) genauso schwer wie BC-Endcontent.
Es stimmt natürlich, dass man einem Twink viel schneller Equip nachziehen kann, deshalb sind die Bosse aber nicht einfacher! 

Die Gildenspieler haben lediglich nichtmehr einen so großen Vorteil gegenüber Rdms wie früher, weil es mittlerweile viel mehr Rdms mit gutem Gear gibt und noch etwas wird meistens nicht bemerkt: Die Organization eines Rdm-raids ist dank dem Kalender vieeeeeeeeel einfacher!!! Den die Organization war so ziemlich sehr der größte Vorteil der Gilden gegenüber den Rdms/Stammleuten.

Skill & Movement braucht man für den Endcontent trotzdem noch, nur die wenigsten versuchen sich an ihm. Ich kenne kaum Leute die Pdok 25 clear haben,  und das werden die in fast allen Fällen nicht mit Rdms gemacht haben.

Und wer behauptet man könnte als Noob eben einfach den Endcontent clearen hat sie leider nichtmehr alle... Einzig und alleine schon das Ausweichen bei den Twins in Pdok25 wird man als Movement-Krüppel niemals schaffen! (Für die, die jetzt behaupten wollen, dass das doch kein Problem ist, aber nochnie da waren... eine falsche Kugel und ihr seid Tod!)

Ich findes in Ordnung wie Blizz es geändert hat, die wahren Elitespieler haben noch mehr als genug zu tun (Bsp. Pdok25, alle Hardmodes von Ulduar25 und Titel farmen wie Meister der Lehren) und die Neulinge und Twinks dürfen auchmal das Endcontent erleben, wenn auch nicht im Hardmode!


----------



## Nagroth (30. Oktober 2009)

Elitespieler find ich gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn das ernst gemeint war dann meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Ach wär das toll zur Elite zu gehören........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (30. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist auch nicht zu einfach, wer das sagt, soll mal im 3on3 auf 2,2k spielen oder so. Thx.


----------



## Semetor (30. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich führe ein paar Gegenbeispiele auf, die durchaus aussagekraft besitzen.
> 
> Da ich noch nicht weiß wieviele es werden, weill ich schonmal sagen, dass man sie lesen sollte, wenn man nich genau weiß wie es vorher zu BC Zeiten war. Da jeder der !! Ahnung !! hat es weiß (anders als der TE).
> 
> ...



Da Pflicht ich dir bei.


----------



## evalux (31. Oktober 2009)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Wenn man nun mal wirklich ein schweres Spiel spielen möchte, der sollte es mal mit Schach versuchen.



Die meisten werden aber eher Dame spielen und behaupten, das sei Schach, ok bissl generft, damit man leichter ins Spiel reinkommt, aber immer noch genauso schwer, wer meint, Dame sei einfach(er als Schach), soll doch mal bitte den Erfolg "25er Bande" probieren, der is echt hart alter, aber vorher kannn er das gar nicht beurteilen...


----------



## ScreamSchrei (31. Oktober 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> WoW ist auch nicht zu einfach, wer das sagt, soll mal im 3on3 auf 2,2k spielen oder so. Thx.




Bei solchen Kommentaren kann ich nur sagen: GZ du hast total den Sinn des Threads verfehlt und hast 0 Peil von irgendwas.


BTT:

Meiner Meinung nach (ja ich habe mit BC erst angefangen) ist Wotlk einfacher. Ich weiss auch das es Hardmodes gibt und PdoK. Beides habe ich schon mehr als 50% clear. Daher denke ich kann ich hier mitsprechen.



Aber nun mal zu Fakten. Sehen wir uns BC an. Wie war das damals.. anfangs nur für Raidgilden so war Kara sehr viel später ein Speedrun der teilweise in 1 1/2 Std gecleart werden konnte. Gegen Beispiel Naxx: Naxx war von jeder bissl besseren Random Truppe locker machbar. Es gab Randoms die hatten es nach 2-3 Tagen auf 80 Naxx schon clear. Das spricht nicht für schweren content. Was Naxx auch nicht ist/war. Selbst Kara war schwerer als Naxx!

Gruul und Magi. Waren langezeit auch Raidgilden vorbehalten. Random Truppen haben sich bitterlich die Zähne an ihnen ausgebissen. Maly/Sath?! Kein Thema.. auch der Content war für viele Randoms schon nach 3-5 Tagen Clear. Wobei Maly noch der schwerste war. Aber fakt ist.. er war einfacher als die BC Bosse.

Das Auge und Schlangenschrein. Beides Instanzen die für viele Gilden bereits eine herausforderung war. Die Bosse waren knackig und hatten es in sich. Der Trash auch. Das sollte so auch bleiben. Egal ob BT, Hyjal oder Sunwell.
Aber zurück.. viele Bosse die unterschiedliche und schwere Taktiken hatten. Viele haben den T5 Content erst sehr spät gesehen Selbst heute beißen sich Spieler die Retro Raids machen sich teilweise die Zähne aus. Aber vergleich dazu: PdK. Wieder eine billige: Such dir dein härtegrad selber raus Version. PdK war mal wieder ratzfatz clear. Blizz hat hier das ganze nur unnötig in die Länge gezogen mit den wöchentlichen freischaltungen. PdoK ist als einzigstes mom ein schwerer Content. Anub selbst dürfte wohl der schwerste Boss von allen sein. Ich habe PdoK 25 clear bis Anub. Wir haben KEINE Taktiken gelesen und uns alles selbst erarbeitet. Trodtzdem waren wir bei Ancient in nicht mal 2 Wochen bei Anub. Das wäre früher undenkbar gewesen so schnell Boss Taktiken erarbeitet zu haben oder die Gruppe so schnell abgestimmt zu haben. Dank des tollem Pdok und Pdk Gears sind nicht mal die Ulduar Hardmodes eine herausforderung.

BT und Hyjal. Der erste T6 Content in reichweite. Wenn man etwas später mit BC anfing hatte man kaum noch Chancen auf zu holen. Es gab fast keine Random oder "Stamm"truppe die beides Clear bekommen hat. Raidgilden haben sich Wochen lang darin rumgeärgert. Viele haben Illidian erst nach 4 Monaten und mehr gesehen. Wenn überhaupt.  Ulduar ist dagegen nur lächerlich. Ulduar war schneller als man gucken konnte clear. Zwar gab es Anfangs schwierigkeiten da die Balance einiger Bosse nicht in Ordnung war aber nimmt man die wirkliche Try Zeit zusammen vor und nach den Fixes so ging es wieder in 1-3 Tagen. Im gegenteil. Man konnte sogar aussuchen ob man "Normal" also Speed mässig durch möchte oder Hardmodes mitmacht die natürlich sehr viel mehr abverlangt haben. Zwar war es Anfangs auch keiner Random Truppe möglich das zu clearen aber mittlerweile schafft es so ziemlich jeder (zumindest bei uns auf dem Realm). Vergleicht man das mit BT und Hyjal ist es einfach lächerlich.

Sunwell kam.. die herausfordernste Instanz seid es BC gibt. Viele Raidgilden sind allein am Trash verzweifelt. Kalecgos mit seinen Portalen und den 3 Gruppen die eingeteilt werden mussten. Teufelsruch der sehr viel Movement abverlangte. Die Twins.. meiner Ansicht nach der 2. schwerste Boss in Sunwell. Muru und zuletzt Kil Jaeden himself der für viele Wipeabende und Try versuche gesorgt hat. Nicht mal 10% der WoW Spielerschaft haben Sunwell zu BC zeiten jemals von innen gesehen. Es war einfach zu schwer selbst für viele Raidgilden. Andere wiederrum sind dort durch gerusht ohne Probleme. 

Letzt endlich kann man Sunwell natürlich nur mit Icecrown Cita vergleichen. Aber der Content bis jetzt hängt von der schwierigkeit dem gesamten BC Content hinterher. Egal in welcher Hinsicht. Selbst Hero Instanzen waren "schwieriger" als die heutigen. Es ist einfach lächerlich.. egal in welcher Hinsicht. Die Rüstung wechselt schneller als man sie bald Sockeln und verzaubern kann. Bosse fallen massenweise ohne größere Trys um Taktiken einzuarbeiten. 2-3 Ansagen und klatsch klatsch liegen sie.


Seid realistisch und macht die Augen auf. Der Content war bislang nie so einfach wie momentan. Mittlerweile Raiden bei uns auf dem Realm Leute die früher so schlecht waren das man den Kopf am liebsten gegen die Wand gehauen hätte. Heute ist es für sie aber kein Problem mehr.. wie auch.. Neulinge finden Raidgilden in einer Geschwindigkeit die früher undenkbar gewesen wäre. Der Markt ist übersättigt. Blizz verwendet hier eine Sale out Methode die es bisher nie gab.. 

Sorry aber seid nicht so Blind und naiv...



Edit: Fakt ist.. heute ist alles machbar mit einer etwas besseren Random Gruppe. Das wäre früher schlichtweg undenkbar gewesen!


----------



## Nagroth (31. Oktober 2009)

Aber warum regt ihr euch eigentlich darüber auf das WOW einfacher geworden ist. Es hat sich nur der Zielgruppe mit ihren Neigungen angeglichen. Übriogens nur eine Randfrage: Bekommt ein Spieler der irgendeine 25er Ini alleine auf Hardmodus in 1 Std. durchzockt eine Medaillie vom Bundespräsidenten oder so? Oder 1000 &#8364; auf die Hand?
Vielleicht muss ich auch einfach mal auf die Titelseite der nächsten Süddeutschen, oder wohl doch eher Bild gucken. Vielleicht find ich da ja mal einen von euch Helden.


----------



## Nexilein (31. Oktober 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Also Der momentane content ist alles kein Vergleich zu naxx 60 sorry viele der heutigen naxx gruppen hätten damals nicht mal den trash unbeschadet überstanden geschweige denn überhaupt nen boss da drin gelegt.



Classic Nax war auch Endcontent und WotLK Nax ist ne Einstiegsinstanz. Vergleiche doch einfach mal MC, Kara und WotLK Nax. Was heute bei Heigan und Thaddius als Movement für Arme defamiert wird, hätte den meisten 60er und 70er Raids das Genick gebrochen.


----------



## mortishelos (31. Oktober 2009)

Wow ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel wenn ihr keine Lust mehr habt hört auf denn das Rumgenörgel strapaziert sehr die Nerven.

Mfg Mortishelos

PS: Wo wir gerade bei Rumgenörgel und aufhören sind da passt dieses Thema ganz gut WOW ist doof! Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Enyalios (31. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Wow ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel wenn ihr keine Lust mehr habt hört auf denn das Rumgenörgel strapaziert sehr die Nerven.
> 
> Mfg Mortishelos
> 
> PS: Wo wir gerade bei Rumgenörgel und aufhören sind da passt dieses Thema ganz gut WOW ist doof! Oder etwa nicht?



Warum sollte nur positives feedback gepostet werden dürfen ? Wenn das hier DEINE Nerven strapaziert empfehle ich den thread einfach nicht zu öffnen, aber mach dir um MEINE Nerven mal keine sorgen.

Feedback ist Feedback und kritisches Feedback hilft in den meisten Fällen eher als dusselige Lobhudelei.


----------



## kicks (31. Oktober 2009)

@Mortishellos
Wenn du dein persönliches Seelenheil gefährdet siehst, weil es einen Thread in einem Forum gibt, in dem diskutiert wird, ob dein Spiel einfacher geworden ist oder nicht, dann empfehle ich dir immer daran zu denken, dass es nur ein Spiel ist und eventuell auch sich einmal darüber klar zu werden, dass du dich hier auf einer Diskussionsplattform befindest wo nicht zwangsläufig alle die gleiche Meinung haben müssen.
Ersatzweise kannst du auch einfach die Augen zu machen oder dir die Finger in die Ohren stecken..


----------



## evalux (1. November 2009)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Aber warum regt ihr euch eigentlich darüber auf das WOW einfacher geworden ist. Es hat sich nur *der Zielgruppe* mit ihren Neigungen angeglichen.


Welcher Zielgruppe denn ? Den Casuals ? Der "Mimimi, ich spiel schon 48 Stunden und bin immer noch nich 80"-Fraktion ? Der "Nerf-was-mich-nervt"-Fraktion ? Der "Ich hab nur ne halbe stunde Zeit, um 5 Heroinis zu clearen"-Fraktion ?

Ich glaub eher, die haben nach 3 Jahren einfach mal selber gespielt und das Spiel für zu schwer befunden und sich gedacht, das kann man doch keinen normalen Menschen zumuten. Und das zu einer Zeit, als sie bereits über 10 Millionen Spieler hatten.



> Übriogens nur eine Randfrage: Bekommt ein Spieler der irgendeine 25er Ini alleine auf Hardmodus in 1 Std. durchzockt eine Medaillie vom Bundespräsidenten oder so? Oder 1000 € auf die Hand?



Muss wohl so sein und wahrscheinlich weiss ich wieedr mal als einziger nix davon. Anders kann ich mir den Durchrush-Wahn auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Rise Above (1. November 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.



So ein Spinner bist du, liest einen Text nicht durch und machst den Mund auf. /facepalm

Zu großen Teilen hast du recht, vor allem in dem Teil "ololo ich hab den Guide gelesen, deswegen den Boss gekillt, ich bin voll cool und WoW ist zu einfach".

Hätte dieser "coole Spieler" den Guide nicht gelesen, für den die Guideerstellergruppe viel Aufwand in Anspruch nahm, hätte dieser Spieler wahrscheinlich lange an dem Boss gewipet und sich dann darüber beschwert, dass es zu schwer ist.


----------



## spacekeks007 (3. November 2009)

das spielist nicht zu einfach die ausrüstung ist nur zuhoch angesetzt weil jeder auf epixx hingiert und man schon manchmal nicht mitgenommen wird in einfache heros wenn man blau ausgerüstet ist.

wenn man in den chats manchmal liest mindestens 4k dps oder 5 k dps für raids oder manchmal auch heros da denk ich mir sind die auf der flucht? kommt in ner stunde der bus und müsen die weg oder ham se nimmer lang zu leben?

naja seis drumm die ausrüstung im vergleich zu früher in den wow anfangszeiten hat sich verzehnfacht oder verhundertfacht oder wie auch immer.

früher war grüne ausrüstung normal blau war schon gehobeneres spielen und wer voll episch ausgerüstet war der konnte es entweder oder hatte keine freizeit mehr.

geht heute mal mit blauer ausrüstung in eine heroische instanz und verhaltet euch als wärt ihr voll episch, was meint ihr wie ihr auf den sack bekommt von den ganzen mobs. es mag vieles anders sein wie zu wow anfangszeit aber wenn nicht überall episches rumliegen würde hätten die leute mehr an den instanzen zu knabbern und würden nur mal so nebenbei alles niedermachen auf dem weg zum ende der instanz.

naja das ende vom lied ist haltdas die ausrüstung zu gut ist die momentan so zu haben ist für wenig mühe  und mit jedem patch gibts neue sets und alles wird nich mehr vereinfacht das auch blos hans und klaus allessehen und mitmachen können


----------



## styleo (3. November 2009)

Aber es stimmt doch echt! Wieviele ham zu BC zeiten rumgeheult das es zu schwer ist ... mimimi
Blizz kann es halt einfach nie 12 Millionen Spielern recht machen. Wie soll das auch bitte gehen?? Das schafft keiner
Irgendwelche gibt es immer die es anders wollen . Darüber sollte man eigentlich nicht mal diskutieren


----------



## Shinlâh (3. November 2009)

Ich finde es schade, dass der Content so schnell durchgespielt is von den Pros..
und der wettlauf immer aller erster zu sein find ich auch schlimm.
ich mach auch keine achievements, man sollte sich mal überlegen, was das soll..
man hat NIX davon.. eine doofe punkteanzahl, von denen man sich nicht mal was kaufen kann.. nene.. also ehrlich das find ich hirnverbrannt

ich bin auch der meinung, dass Blizzard WoW mit Wotlk verhunzt hat, ich denke mit cata wird sich das ändern.

lg Jarvis


----------



## Palatschinkn (3. November 2009)

Ich glaube WOW ist der gleiche Schmarn wie zu Release ohne es jemals gespielt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Braamséry (3. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Welcher Zielgruppe denn ? Den Casuals ? Der "Mimimi, ich spiel schon 48 Stunden und bin immer noch nich 80"-Fraktion ? Der "Nerf-was-mich-nervt"-Fraktion ? Der "Ich hab nur ne halbe stunde Zeit, um 5 Heroinis zu clearen"-Fraktion ?
> 
> Ich glaub eher, die haben nach 3 Jahren einfach mal selber gespielt und das Spiel für zu schwer befunden und sich gedacht, das kann man doch keinen normalen Menschen zumuten. Und das zu einer Zeit, als sie bereits über 10 Millionen Spieler hatten.
> 
> ...



erstma ein ganz dickes /sign.

Und außerdem finde ich es doch immer wieder komisch, dass es eben so einfach geworden ist. Wenn man so viele Spieler wie zu BC Zeiten hat und die Zahl weiter steigt, soll man doch die Schwierigkeit so lassen. 

Dadurch kommen, weil fast alle sagen, dass es toll ist, doch noch mehr Spieler. Jetzt sagen viele, dass es zu einfach ist und hören auf. Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass trotz eines höheren Schwierigkeitsgrades, das Spiel bei Casuals so beliebt wäre wie jez und net hätte vereinfacht werden müssen.


----------



## Frek01 (3. November 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Thread meine Theorie erläutern, warum sehr viele Leute glauben, WoW wäre einfacher geworden, was es zu 100% nicht ist.
> 
> Nun, es gibt 3 Gründe:
> Das Equip. Es ist wohl jedem vertraut, der wenigstens mit Burning Crusade einen 70er mit guter Ausrüstung hatte, dass man zum Beispiel als Jäger am Anfang nur mit Mühe und Not seine 10.000 Lebenspunkte zusammen bekam. Mit anderen Klassen war es auch so, nur dass es nicht unbedingt 10.000 waren. Auch die DpS die damals noch gar nicht so wichtig war, lag in den 1.000 bis 1.500 als mittelmäßig guter 70er. Wenn man jetzt allerdings das ganze mit Wrath of the Lich King vergleicht, haben sich diese Ziele mehr als verdoppelt. Und das gilt für alle Klassen. Die DpS hängt bei 3.000 bis 4.500 und die Lebenspunkte torkeln beim Jäger bei den 20.000ern rum. Nur, dass die Instanzen wie Naxxrams oder Onyxia nicht in diesem Schema erschwert wurden. Die Bosse und anderen Gegner wurden prozentual in Schaden und Lebenspunkten erhöht, allerdings nicht prozentual in Beziehung mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung eines Spieler von Stufe 60-80. Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind *zu* gut.
> ...



oh endschuldigung wenn ich dir widersprechen muss, aber alle deine aufgezählten elemente bestanden schon seit classic.Das mit der Pflicht, Guides anzuschauen kam vielleicht bei manchen erst bei BC aber sonst ist alles bereits seit classic vorhanden/in gebrauch
und doch wow ist viel zu einfach, viele alte spieler die schon sehr lange dabei sind und den wandel mitbekommen haben sind schon gegangen,und die anderen die geblieben sind können mir in dem punkt auch zustimmen


----------



## Nagroth (3. November 2009)

WoW ist nun mal kein Sandbox System. Also definiert sich WOW mangels Story auf die Itemhatz. Und daher müssen immer wieder neue Txyz Sets eingeführt werden um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten. Obs nun schwerer oder leichter wird ist doch sekundär. Spätestens mit dem nächsten T-Set wird eh wieder alles anders.


----------



## Piando (3. November 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Bei solchen Kommentaren kann ich nur sagen: GZ du hast total den Sinn des Threads verfehlt und hast 0 Peil von irgendwas.
> 
> 
> BTT:
> ...



bevor ich was dazu sage: ja. ich hab erst mit wotlk angefangen und kenne daher weder bc noch classic. wen das stört, bitte nächsten post lesen.

ich glaub die meisten hier verstehen blizzards politik nicht richtig. früher konnte also anscheinend 10% der spielergemeinde sunwell von innen sehen. mensch da freuen sich aber die anderen 90%. ich find es gut, dass die instanzen in der normal version für annähernd jeden machbar sind (obwohl ich nicht denke, dass man ulduar mit ner random clear kriegt). für die ganzen profigilden gibts es hardmodes, pdok und so weiter (man siehe ensidia, die ham grad erst pdok ohne toten überstanden, an alle nörgler: bitte postet doch eure erfolge, wenn das alles so easy-going ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). ich freu mich auch schon auf icc und bin auch froh, dass ich keine 5 raidtage die woche brauche um auch nur daran zu denken die ini zu betreten, denn ich hab auch freude an anderen hobbies (das ist kein angriff gegen viel-spieler sondern bezieht sich nur auf mich).
und noch zwei sachen an den autor meines zitats: 1. macht bestimmt spaß einen abend lang bei kil'jaeden zu wipen, ich kann mir nichts besseres vorstellen _("Muru und zuletzt Kil Jaeden himself der für viele Wipeabende und Try versuche gesorgt hat.")
_2. obwohl ja ulduar dank pdk gear ja locker von der hand geht, laut deiner signatur fehlt da aber ein gewisser boss namens algalon und wenn ich das richtig sehe sind wohl auch noch nicht alle hardmodes bewältigt...

MfG Piando aka Lash


----------



## Wolsger (3. November 2009)

Wow ist nicht zu einfach, wow ist durch die Itemübersättigung zu schnell langweilig.
Das Gesamtsystem ist auf Schnell- und Einfachkonsum ausgelegt, was auf den Zusammenhalt der Community
und das Spielniveau geht. Es gibt immer mehr, die schnell lvln aber z.B. mit Pdk 10 schon restlos überfordert sind.
Im Schnellkonsum gibt es immer weniger Raidgilden, welche die Hardmodes erfolgreich angehen.
Selbst für Erfahrene Spieler wird es immer schwieriger gute Raids und Gruppen zu finden.

Im Gesamtbild ist Wow zersetzt von Itemübersättigung, schlechter sozialer Kultur und schlechtem Spielniveau.
Das Markensystem soll eigentlich den Spielern den Einstieg ermöglichen, das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Das Markensystem beschleunigt das Spiel zu sehr und schädigt das Spielniveau.
Die Spieler werden mit Items vollgepumpt und lernen dabei nichts mehr.


----------



## Florena. (3. November 2009)

Hi @ all

also zudem ganzen Thema bin ich geteilter Meinung......

1. Nein.... WoW ist nicht leicht ....ich finde durch die Hardmodes und heroic´s ist das alles etwas
anspruchsvoller geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es gibt genug Gilden die sich z.B. an PDK Hc die Zähne ausbeißen und
da kann keiner sagen ( die Leute die auch Raiden) damit WoW einfach ist.....

2. Ja.... WoW ist leicht.... weil man ja einiges in den A**** gesteckt bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , momentan kann man
sich super leicht T8 farmen und mit dem nächsten Patch kann man sich ganz easy going T9 farmen
und ich bin da der Meinung das wenn die Spieler gutes Equipt haben wollen dann sollen die auch 
richtig dafür arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht die Hc Ini´s abfarmen bis sie alle Marken haben.......


Ich finde (und auch einige aus Gilde) das Blizz nicht immer gleich alles nerfen muss nur weil
da irgendwelche Leute rumheulen " uhhhh das ist so schwer den kann man nicht legen"


So das is ma meine Meinung zudem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Florena. (3. November 2009)

Hi @ all

also zudem ganzen Thema bin ich geteilter Meinung......

1. Nein.... WoW ist nicht leicht ....ich finde durch die Hardmodes und heroic´s ist das alles etwas
anspruchsvoller geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es gibt genug Gilden die sich z.B. an PDK Hc die Zähne ausbeißen und
da kann keiner sagen ( die Leute die auch Raiden) damit WoW einfach ist.....

2. Ja.... WoW ist leicht.... weil man ja einiges in den A**** gesteckt bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , momentan kann man
sich super leicht T8 farmen und mit dem nächsten Patch kann man sich ganz easy going T9 farmen
und ich bin da der Meinung das wenn die Spieler gutes Equipt haben wollen dann sollen die auch 
richtig dafür arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht die Hc Ini´s abfarmen bis sie alle Marken haben.......


Ich finde (und auch einige aus Gilde) das Blizz nicht immer gleich alles nerfen muss nur weil
da irgendwelche Leute rumheulen " uhhhh das ist so schwer den kann man nicht legen"


So das is ma meine Meinung zudem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiDi77 (3. November 2009)

Hier, hier!

Meine Tube Senf soll auch noch dazu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, ich finde WoW ist _*einfacher*_ geworden daran gibt es gar keinen Zweifel, *aber* ich finde es genau richtig erklärt
es ist einfach so das die "guten" (liegt im Auge des Betrachters) Gilden eben den Hardmode zur verfügung zu haben und die Leute die trotz ihrer, sag ich
jetzt einmal geringen Spielzeit nicht dazu kommen, den kompletten Content zu sehen. Das wurde ja geändert durch den "10-Mann Mode"

Ich finde WoW schön so wie es ist und so soll es bleiben, vielleicht sollte es hier und da doch eine kleine Schwierigkeits Stufe geben aber im großen und
ganzen ist es doch gut... oder nicht?!

Hab euch alle lie... okay vielleicht doch nicht, aber:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Didi


----------



## Nuffing (3. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Wow ist nicht zu einfach, wow ist durch die Itemübersättigung zu schnell langweilig.
> Das Gesamtsystem ist auf Schnell- und Einfachkonsum ausgelegt, was auf den Zusammenhalt der Community
> und das Spielniveau geht. Es gibt immer mehr, die schnell lvln aber z.B. mit Pdk 10 schon restlos überfordert sind.
> Im Schnellkonsum gibt es immer weniger Raidgilden, welche die Hardmodes erfolgreich angehen.
> ...



Was soll blizzard sonst machen? Die Community ist wohl einer der schäbigsten die ich je gesehen hab, und wer heult das das spiel zu einfach ist aber gleichzeitig niemanden in Naxx mitnimmt der nicht full epic ist und 4k DPs fährt ist selber schuld.

Diablo kann sich auch ohne probleme halten obwohl man bei jeden gegner nen item in den Po geschoben bekommt, und das über jahren, selbst jetzt noch, daran liegt es garantiert nicht, und Lustiger weiße ist Diablo noch mal ein MMO wo ständig Content nach geschoben wird

Die Community macht es sich selber Kaput, wer alles sich immer so leicht wie möglich macht und im Optimum spielt ist auch selber schuld, ich spiel Fallout 3 auch nicht mit top equipt und top skillung auf dem einfachsten schwirigkeits grad wo ich jedes monster 1hite und beschwer mich das das spiel zu einfach ist.

Die spieler machen es sich zu einfach, an das schwere trauen sie sich aber größtenteils nicht mal ran, behaupten dann aber es gibt keine herausforderungen, und wipt man 2 oder 3 mal zerfällt die gruppe, blizzard schlägt den richtigen weg ein, sie sind vom langweiligen Klassic wo man monate 1ne langweilige instanz Raidet zum regelmässigen nachschieben von schönen neuen content gegangen, und das ist gut so, und mit den marken ermöglichen sie es selbst anfänger grad bei der community drotzdem noch anschluss zu finden ( Es war schon zu BC zeiten ohne gilde UNMÖGLICH anschluss zu finden, und dann brauchte man drotzdem ne gilde die grad erst afnängt weil so gut wie keine mehr lust hatte frische 80er durch kara zu ziehen, und random hat man erst gar keine chance gehabt), die spieler sollten einfach anfangen ihre item geilheit abzulegen und nicht immer im Optimum zu spielen.

Was war den kurz vor wotlk releas? Die leute haben nach 2.4 Rum geheult sunwell ist zu schwer und sonst gibts nichts mehr zu tun weil sie kein bock haben 2000 mal die gleiche instanz zu farmen, das konnte man früher noch machen, mitlerweile kannst du so ein spielsystem keinen Menschen mehr verkaufen, genau so wie die boss mechaniken von früher, Tank and Spank will keiner mehr haben.

Und Spätestens wenn classic server kommen werden die leute merken wie langweilig es früher war und wie gut sich das spiel weiter entwickelt hat, das merken sie aber auch nur wenn die Item geilheit aufhört, items sind nicht alles, deswegen sind mir PvP spieler etwas sympatischer, die spielen wenigens zum teil wegen der herausforderung des Kampfes.

Die Community ist total Schizophren, und damit macht sie das spiel Kaput, und nein, es liegt nicht an den Kiddys, wer Age of conan spielt wird merken das die Community fast genau so schlimm wenn nicht schlimmer ist, klar werden da jugendliche sein aber ein großteil derl eute den ich kennen gelernt hab in meiner zeit waren eben über 18, das Argument ist schon lange ausgelutscht.


----------



## Maxam (3. November 2009)

Ihr sagt alles sei so leicht naja gut okay...man bekommt das Zeug scho in den Arsch geschoben,aber  bei Haigen kommt meine Gilde nicht weiter weil wir einfach die Taktik nicht draufhaben gut könnte auch sein weil so mancher 80er Hexenmeister zwischen 850 und 1200dps bei und rumgimpt eigentlich nur einer aber egal oder weil bei uns 2% regelmäßig auf buffed gehen.
Eigentlich will ich sagen wenn alles so leicht ist warum gibt es trotzdem wipes auch in non hc Schlachtzügen?Etwa weil alles so leicht ist.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (3. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> (vorausgesetzt alle haben den gleichen IQ^^): Ein Jahrgang schreibt ABI. 3/4 der Schülder lernen gut, der Rest wenig. Dann bekommen die für ihr Tun eine Belohnung in Form eines guten Abis.



Dein IQ hat nicht so viel mit deinem Wissen zu tun. Auch ein dummer Menschheit (Dummheit >< Intelligenz) kann sich viel Wissen (Wissen = Bildung in einem gewissen Sinne) aneignen und so ein tolles Abi schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das ja off-topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (3. November 2009)

Doch isses


----------



## Nuffing (3. November 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> Doch isses



Dein Post war Arguemntativ extrem hochwertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldscorpio (3. November 2009)

sry ich hab mir nicht alle beiträge durchgelesen.
nur soviel:  

wow ist mit wotlk zu einfach geworden.
frage an alle klassen: wann seit ihr das letzte mal dazu aufgefordert worden eure spezifischen fähigkeiten einzusetzen? 

ich meine damit solche sachen wie sheep als mage oder übernehemen als hexer oder falle als jäger oder, oder, oder.
prinzipiell ist es doch so: man invited mage für int buff, palas für ihre buffs, dann noch priester und dudus. vielleicht noch einen mm- hunter für seinen buff.
und dann fühlt man das ganze auf: tanks, heiler (soweit nicht schon dabei) und dds (natürlich am liebsten range).

vielleicht bin ich auf dem falschen server; mir kommt es jedenfalls so vor das die raids stur nach dem prinzip tank, heiler, dd funktionieren.
cc wann hat jemand mal cc gesucht?

es läuft alles darauf hin: tank hat boss, heiler hält tank am leben, dd macht schaden.
anssagen wie mage hält mob A in sheep, oder hunter stell mal eisfalle auf mob B, dudu wurzel mal mob C, killreihenfolge D,C,B,A hab ich sehr lange nicht mehr gehört.
darüberhinaus: fast jeder rennt heute mit 245er items rum. das heist für mich: prinzipiell ist fast jeder geeignet entsprechende raids zu gehen.

schön wäre es: real gesehen ist es leider so das die meisten keine ahnung (oder nur sehr wenig) von ihrem charkter haben und da hilft das beste equip herzlich wenig.

anders kann ich mir manche wipes in rnd gruppen nicht mehr erklären.
zu bc zeiten konnte ich mit blau equipten raids nach kara gehen und bin durchgekommen. 
heutzutage scheitere ich mit 245er equipten membern in naxx. 

zu einfach? definitiv ja


----------



## Nuffing (3. November 2009)

> wow ist mit wotlk zu einfach geworden.
> frage an alle klassen: wann seit ihr das letzte mal dazu aufgefordert worden eure spezifischen fähigkeiten einzusetzen?



Naxx und heroic mit einer gruppe die nicht full epic war sondern frisch 80, in den alten bc heroics musst ich übrigens auch nee sheppen nachdem alle full epic waren



> prinzipiell ist es doch so: man invited mage für int buff, palas für ihre buffs, dann noch priester und dudus. vielleicht noch einen mm- hunter für seinen buff.



Das ist das was ich vorhin angesprochen habe, die spieler spieln nur noch auf Optimum, was anders können und trauen sie sich garn icht mehr.



> vielleicht bin ich auf dem falschen server; mir kommt es jedenfalls so vor das die raids stur nach dem prinzip tank, heiler, dd funktionieren.
> cc wann hat jemand mal cc gesucht?



Nein warum auch? Es werden gruppend och nur noch auf Optimum erstellt, wenn ich Fallout auf easy mode spiel brauch ich auch keine Stimpacks mehr...



> schön wäre es: real gesehen ist es leider so das die meisten keine ahnung (oder nur sehr wenig) von ihrem charkter haben und da hilft das beste equip herzlich wenig.



Das liegt auch wiederum das nur auf Optimum gespielt wird und dadurch auser tanken und bomben nichts mehr wichtig ist, klar dsa spiel ist etwas einfacher als früher, aber den rest tun die sipeler mit ihren optimum wahn, udn du redest grade von den einfachen sachen, im hardmode geht das nicht mehr so einfach wie du es hier grad darstellst.



> anders kann ich mir manche wipes in rnd gruppen nicht mehr erklären.



Und nen wipe ist schlimm? Die spieler heulen doch schon wegen 1 oder 2 wipes rum, das alte system von der schwirigkeit her würde doch heute gar nicht mehr funktionieren, allein schon weil die spieler von der Boss mechanik zu arg traniert sind, selbst wenns classic server geben würde, Onyxia usw wäre easy, ganz einfach weil die spieler gelernt haben und tank und spank und mal ab und zu aufn rand rennen heute niemand mehr fordert.




> heutzutage scheitere ich mit 245er equipten membern in naxx.



Interessant, du scheiterst und drotzdem ist das spiel zu leicht? Das wiederspricht sich aber extrem das ist dir klar.


----------



## Elec (3. November 2009)

Spulen wir doch noch mal zurück in die Zeit vor BC:
Da gab es die erste Setreihe, T0 genannt, die man sich mühevoll in unzähligen Runs auf Stratholme, Scholomance etc. erfarmen musste. Wochen oder Monate gingen drauf, bis man das komplett hatte. Dann die Questreihe zum Upgrade auf T0,5. Wieder musste viel Zeit mit Farmen aufgebracht werden. Ich habe nur sehr wenige Spieler kennengelernt, die das Set (8 Teile) komplett hatten.

Die Raidinstanzen damals: Keine, die man nicht ohne mehr oder weniger aufwändige Prequests erledigen konnte. Die Klassen waren so strukturiert, dass ein Raidleiter schon sehr genau auf das Setup achten musste, um den Fähigkeiten eines Bosses gebührend begegnen zu können. Zusätzlich gab es 40 Leute zu koordinieren, fast ein jeder, dem dabei irgendwelche Spezialaufgaben aufgetragen werden musste. Erst die Kombination aus Equip (zum Teil auch Resiequip, was ebenfalls aufwändig erfarmt werden musste - ich erinnere hier auch an den berühmten Onyxiaschuppenumhang)  Ausdauer & Zeit und guter Raidleitung brachte den Erfolg.

In BC war es dann noch ähnlich. Auch hier waren für fast alles Prequests erforderlich. Den schwarzen Tempel haben nur einige wenige, wirklich gut organisierte Gilden von innen gesehen. Zutritt gab es erst, wenn man vorher die anderen Raidinstanzen durch hatte. Erster gravierender Einschnitt - ein Raid bestand nur noch aus 25 Spielern, die Klassen wurden sich schon etwas ähnlicher, so dass das Setup nicht mehr ganz so entscheidend war. Resiequip war hier zwar noch hilfreich, zumindest bei den ersten Tries, nach etwas Fortschritt konnte man jedoch schon darauf verzichten.

Nun WotlK:
Das Equip wird einem quasi hinterhergeworfen. Prequestreihen gibt es keine mehr. Die Klassen wurden sich noch ähnlicher. Ob nun ein DK, Pala, Krieger oder Dudu den Maintank spielt, ist völlig egal. Fehlt ein Heiler? Kein Thema, dann spect halt mal fix ein DD um... Resiequip wurde zum Fremdwort.

Bezeichnend für die Entwicklung vom damaligen zum heutigen Content sind auch die Raidinstanzen Naxxramas und Onyxia.
Damals hat man sich daran wirklich die Zähne ausgebissen, nur wenige haben Naxxramas überhaupt von innen gesehen und wenn, dann kamen sie nicht weit. Oder Onyxia - wenn man erst mal die Prequest erledigt hatte und vor Onyxia stand, gab's richtig Spass. Extrem Aggrosensibel war sie, die alte Dame noch immer klingt der flehende Ruf meines damaligen Raidleiters in Phase 1 in meinen Ohren "Nur weißen Schaden bitte!". Die Gute hatte nämlich die üble Fähigkeit, die Aggro des Tanks regelmäßig zurückzusetzen. Nur ein Beispiel. Der heutige Verlauf? Reingehen, warten, bis der Tank sie auf Position hat, draufbolzen. In Phase 2 weiterbolzen (was so schnell geht, dass sie schon wieder zur Landung ansetzt, bevor sie ihren Flammenatem wirken kann), Landung abwarten, weiterbolzen, fertig! Anspruch gegenüber früher: Nahe Null. Ähnlich in Naxxramas - nie war eine Raidinstanz von so vielen Gilden in so kurzer Zeit auf Farmstatus gebracht worden.

Ja, heute ist alles einfacher und wer die alte Welt in allen Facetten erlebt hat, wird mir da sicher auch Recht geben.

Heute sieht man niemanden mehr wegen seines Equips in einer Hauptstadt posen. Das Equip war damals das Aushängeschild für die Erfolge. Heute ist Equip nichts besonderes mehr, heute sind es so Dinge, wie Titel oder bestimmte Flugmounts. Dumm nur, dass sich Titel ausblenden lassen und möglicherweise niemand die sieht. Dumm auch, dass sich die Flugtiere zum Teil nur in Nuancen unterscheiden, die kaum jemand wahrnimmt.

Wenn ich heute posen will, dann mache ich das mit meinem immer noch vorhandenen, vollständigen T0,5 Set. Das kennt nämlich kaum jemand und nicht nur einmal habe ich anderen Spielern erzählen dürfen, wie das damals war, um das zu erhalten.

Zum Thema Normalmodus für die Casuals, Hardmodes für die Pro-Gamer:
Vom Ansatz her finde ich das nicht schlecht, aber mir persönlich ist das nicht konsequent genug umgesetzt. Ob Normal oder Hardmode - es bleibt zunächst der gleiche Boss. Ok, er bekommt die eine oder andere, zusätzliche Fähigkeit, aber wirklich neuer Content ist das für mich nicht. Den ersten guten Ansatz gibt es in Ulduar. Immerhin ein Boss (Algalon) kann erst dann bekämpft werden, wenn man die Hardmodes erledigt hat. Ein einziger Boss nur, der den Casuals vorenthalten bleibt. Immerhin bietet der zumindest etwas Anreiz, die Hardmodes zu erledigen. Der Content ansonsten ist es nicht, der Loot schon mal gar nicht. Im Kolosseum hat man aber auch darauf schon wieder verzichtet.

Mein persönliches Fazit ist, dass WoW, verglichen mit der alten Welt, heute enorm viel an Reiz verloren hat. Neuer Content ist schnell durch und was dann bleibt ist das Erfarmen an sich sinnloser Erfolge. Blizzard lebt davon, dass wirklich gute Alternativen am Markt nicht zu finden sind. Gäbe es die, wäre auch Blizzard gezwungen, die verloren gegangenen Anreize wieder zu implementieren.

Soweit zu meiner bescheidenen Meinung.

Gruß,

Elec


----------



## Nuffing (3. November 2009)

> Heute sieht man niemanden mehr wegen seines Equips in einer Hauptstadt posen. Das Equip war damals das Aushängeschild für die Erfolge. Heute ist Equip nichts besonderes mehr, heute sind es so Dinge, wie Titel oder bestimmte Flugmounts. Dumm nur, dass sich Titel ausblenden lassen und möglicherweise niemand die sieht. Dumm auch, dass sich die Flugtiere zum Teil nur in Nuancen unterscheiden, die kaum jemand wahrnimmt.



Ohhh mimimi ihr männer könnt nicht mehr rumposen das ihr den längsten habt wie schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht mal mehr im virtuellen leben kann man sein Ego pushen, hoffendlich endet ihr alle nicht im Suizid.

Mal ganz erlich... das ist doch das einzigste was die meisten spieler stört...ihr equipt ist nichts mehr besonderes... ohh heul...


----------



## Kildran (3. November 2009)

das hört sich komisch an aber es ist net der endcontent oder die hardmodes die ich zu leicht finde 

es sind die hero instanzen und der t7und t8 content die mir viel zu einfach sind 

ich habe nicht mehr die zeit wie bei bc um ständig zu raiden , will aber wenigstens noch ein bisschen geforder werden .........

das hört sich kacke an aber es gibt keine forderung mehr für casuals , wenn man nur hero´s oder ab und zu mal ulduar oder naxramas machen kann dann will man doch irgendwie gefordert werden oder nicht ? 

denkt doch mal an instanzen wie schattenlabyrinth oder später tdm an ......"den sheep , der nächsten headnut ....den übernimmt der warri ma eben mit schild " wo gibt es sowas noch ? man muss nirgendswo mehr denken , es ist kurz gesagt einfach nur langweilig 

die heros waren damals recht lang , bis zu 1 1/2 stunden konnte man schon einplanen , eigenthlich genau die richtige zeit um ein bisschen spaß zu haben ........ich will nicht alle 20 minuten die instanz wechseln un diese 1000 mal sehen bis das nächste addon kommt 

damals waren raids wie kara,Gruul , Maggi (er war vllt doch bissl hart für t4)  oder ZA für casuals was besonderes ......es hat höllisch spaß gemacht 

heute !? man kann die gesamten t7 contetn an nem nachmittag machen 


Thema eqq : ich habe mir den arsch abgefreut als ich meinen Marken - Healkoblen vonner insel abholen konnte , jeden samstag kara und ab und zu heros die aber lange dauerten und daher net aufgebaut haben wie harvest moon nur mit hero marken statt gemüse

heute ........mmmh ja neues epic , scheiße schon wieder verzaubern........ääätzend 

so viel dazu


----------



## TheStormrider (3. November 2009)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> frage an alle klassen: wann seit ihr das letzte mal dazu aufgefordert worden eure spezifischen fähigkeiten einzusetzen?
> 
> ich meine damit solche sachen wie sheep als mage oder übernehemen als hexer oder falle als jäger oder, oder, oder.



Hier würde ich gern den "BlizzChat Developer Chat on Twitter" zitieren:



> Q: Crowd control is all but dead in raids. Is that something you plan on bringing back?
> A: Like say... with the Faction Champions encounter in ToC? ;]



Für die Leute, die des Englischen nicht mächtig sind:
Frage: CC ist in Instanzen nicht von nöten. Plant ihr eine Rückkehr?
Antwort: Zum Beispiel ... die Fraktions Champions in der Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Stormrider


----------



## Braamséry (3. November 2009)

Maxam schrieb:


> Ihr sagt alles sei so leicht naja gut okay...man bekommt das Zeug scho in den Arsch geschoben,aber  bei Haigen kommt meine Gilde nicht weiter weil wir einfach die Taktik nicht draufhaben gut könnte auch sein weil so mancher 80er Hexenmeister zwischen 850 und 1200dps bei und rumgimpt eigentlich nur einer aber egal oder weil bei uns 2% regelmäßig auf buffed gehen.
> Eigentlich will ich sagen wenn alles so leicht ist warum gibt es trotzdem wipes auch in non hc Schlachtzügen?Etwa weil alles so leicht ist.



Also ich denke du meintest, dass ihr mehr so die Sorte "Movementkrüppel" seid, weil die Taktik ja nu nicht schwer ist. Wenn es denn dann auch weiterhilft, würde ich mir bei sowas nen Video angucken, weil bei Heigan wipen doch schon schwer ist, da man den Boss auch locker zu zweit oder zu dritt legen kann.




Elec schrieb:


> Die Raidinstanzen damals: Keine, die man nicht ohne mehr oder weniger aufwändige Prequests erledigen konnte. Die Klassen waren so strukturiert, dass ein Raidleiter schon sehr genau auf das Setup achten musste, um den Fähigkeiten eines Bosses gebührend begegnen zu können. Zusätzlich gab es 40 Leute zu koordinieren, fast ein jeder, dem dabei irgendwelche Spezialaufgaben aufgetragen werden musste. Erst die Kombination aus Equip (zum Teil auch Resiequip, was ebenfalls aufwändig erfarmt werden musste - ich erinnere hier auch an den berühmten Onyxiaschuppenumhang)  Ausdauer & Zeit und guter Raidleitung brachte den Erfolg.



Gerade die Pre-Qs, außer die von Ony auf Hordenseite, waren ja ein Teil des ganzen. Ich verlgiehc es ma damit, dass man ein gewisses Interresse für Fussball braucht um in ein Staion gehen zu wollen. Man muss einfach da hin wollen um es gut zu finden.



Elec schrieb:


> In BC war es dann noch ähnlich. Auch hier waren für fast alles Prequests erforderlich. Den schwarzen Tempel haben nur einige wenige, wirklich gut organisierte Gilden von innen gesehen. Zutritt gab es erst, wenn man vorher die anderen Raidinstanzen durch hatte. Erster gravierender Einschnitt - ein Raid bestand nur noch aus 25 Spielern, die Klassen wurden sich schon etwas ähnlicher, so dass das Setup nicht mehr ganz so entscheidend war. Resiequip war hier zwar noch hilfreich, zumindest bei den ersten Tries, nach etwas Fortschritt konnte man jedoch schon darauf verzichten.



Also wenn du von Sunwell reden würdest, würde ich sagen, dass es teilweise richtig ist. Weil Sunwell schwer war, aber BT zum Ende hin keinesfalls. 



Elec schrieb:


> Nun WotlK:
> Das Equip wird einem quasi hinterhergeworfen. Prequestreihen gibt es keine mehr. Die Klassen wurden sich noch ähnlicher. Ob nun ein DK, Pala, Krieger oder Dudu den Maintank spielt, ist völlig egal. Fehlt ein Heiler? Kein Thema, dann spect halt mal fix ein DD um... Resiequip wurde zum Fremdwort.
> 
> Bezeichnend für die Entwicklung vom damaligen zum heutigen Content sind auch die Raidinstanzen Naxxramas und Onyxia.
> ...



/sign

Viele Leute übersehen einfach die folgenden Fakten wenn es darum geht EQ zu bekommen:

- PDC, eine Ini die weniger Leistung fordert als Naxx, was schon recht schwer is.
- Für Marken gibt es Set-Teile. Stellt euch mal vor es hätte T5 für Marken gegeben. Dann wären sehr viele damit rumgerannt, auch wenns bei weitem net alle waren, weil es auch durchaus schwere Heros gab.
- 10er Raids. Wenn man KB auf Heros hat, geht man eben in 10er Raids eq farmen. Das ist so einfach, dass wir mit einer GRP alles bis auf Yogg-Saron gelegt hatten, wohlgemerkt vor PDK.
- Skill? Was ist das denn? So hört es sich bei vielen an. Die haben KP von ihrer Klasse, weil das Leveln so schnell geht, dass man gar et mehr gucken kann. Z.B. haben 2 in meiner Schulklasse (11. Klasse Technikgymnsium, also von wegen dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) an einem Tag mit 2 1/2 Std Spielaufwand, 8LEVEL geschafft durch das 300% Leveln. Dadurch bekomme ich ja netma mit, dass meine Klasse zum Lehrer muss, so schnell wie das geht.
- Community. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die jez einsteigende Community immer mehr verdummt. Hierzu ein Beispiel:
Ich bin mit einem Kumpel in einen Rnd Naxx Raid gegangen, damit er etwas free-loot EQ bekommt (war noch zu UlduarZeiten, er wollte da mal hin, wurde sonst jedoch net genommen). Wir labern mit mehreren Spielern über das Spiel an sich, wie in dieser Diskussion, ob es nicht zu leicht sei. Als wir zu dem Thema kamen, was denn mit CC sei, hat ein wahrliches Genie gefragt, um was für eine E-Mail es denn gehe.
Sofort kam der Kick mit der passenden Begründung: Kick mangels Skill im hohen Stil.


Ich habe hier schon http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...129957&st=0 ausführlich vieles aufgelistet.

Da ich net alles nomma posten will, könnt ihr denk ich auch auf den Link klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Das Klicken auf den Klin ist schwerer als WoW!


----------



## Modezar (4. November 2009)

DKP gibt es schon seit Classic nur so nebenbei.

Normalerweise haste als Casual nur Probleme, wenn du wirklich kaum dabei bist. Also sagen wir ma unter 40% der Raids, weil die andern die mehr DKP haben auch höhere Preise zahlen, ergo die Preise für die Items auch wieder nach unten gehen bzw die andern das EQ schon haben....
Außerdem geh ich nicht in eine Raidgilde, wenn ich eh keine Zeit habe zum Raiden und das System beknackt finde...

Da würfel ich lieber gegen den 10ten Twink um das Item, was ich seit 8 Wochen haben will! BÄM

Zusätzlich gibt es in vielen Raidgilden auch sowas wie eine "Gemeinschaft" (ich weiß das Wort klingt für manche unvertraut), die sich auch gegenseitig unterstützt. Wenn ich zB ne Verbesserung um 5 Agi und sonst bissel Crap habe, lass ich das Item doch lieber nem anderen!

und DKP-Abzug für besondere Dämlichkeiten werden auch nur in "Progressgilden" angewand und wenn ich da mitspielen will und zu blöd bin ausm Feuer rauszulatschen, bin ich auch selber schuld.

Vielleicht das nächste Mal bevor man so eine gewagte These ohne Pro und Contra in den Raum stellt kurz mal nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (4. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet



Ja is klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GZ an Dich und den Kollegen oben drüber.
Ihr habt Algalon im U 25 down und alle Bosse aus PdOK 25.
Na dann habt ihr ja T9,5 Full, nicht schlecht.......


----------



## CedeoCedeo (4. November 2009)

Und alle spielen trotzdem weiter WoW.

/thread


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (4. November 2009)

WoW ist Definitiv zu einfach!
Wenn ich mir die Live Raid oder Videos der neuen Bosse in Arthas prachtvoller "Festung" so ansehe ...


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet



1. Du laberst Scheiße

2. Ist Equipt kein indikator für einen schwirigkeits grad aber interssant das das in der sache meist das einzigste Argument ist.


----------



## Braamséry (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> 2. Ist Equipt kein indikator für einen schwirigkeits grad aber interssant das das in der sache meist das einzigste Argument ist.



Eq is sehr wohl ein Indikator für den Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Wenn du zu Classic Zeiten jmd mit full-Naxx z.B. gesehen hast, war das mega selten. Jedoch MC full-eq hatten viele. Bedeutet, dass MC ja von mehr Leuten gemacht wurde, ergo es war leichter, sonst hätte ja jeder Naxx-EQ gehabt, weil Naxx ja auch keine ewige Pre-Q-Reihe forderte, sondern nur Ruf und ggf etwas Gold und 1-2 Gegenstände.

Zu BC wär es so als wenn JEDER komplettes EQ aus Sunwell zum Großteil hat. Das war wie zu Classic nicht so, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad höher war, weil man hier auch keine Pre benötigte, hätte jeder da ja hin gekonnt, wenn der denn gut genug gewesen wäre.

Wenn du heut jmd mit t9 siehst, weiß man bei einigen Teilen ja netma, ob das nun aus PDK stammt oder für marken geholt wurde. Genauso is 10er ja eh net lachnummer, von daher ist das schon ein sehr goßer Indikator für den schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Wenn du zu Classic Zeiten jmd mit full-Naxx z.B. gesehen hast, war das mega selten. Jedoch MC full-eq hatten viele. Bedeutet, dass MC ja von mehr Leuten gemacht wurde, ergo es war leichter, sonst hätte ja jeder Naxx-EQ gehabt.



Und? Nun haben halt viele Equipt (was wie ich schon gesagt hab doch das einzigste ist was die leute stört weil sie nicht mehr posen könn),es gibt aber immer noch heroic mode und hard mode und das haben genau so die wenigsten, das nehmen diel eute nur nicht so wahr, das sieht ja nicht jeder automatisch wenn er an ihnen vorbei läuft und somit könn sie damit nicht anständig posen.



> Zu BC wär es so als wenn JEDER komplettes EQ aus Sunwell zum Großteil hat



Du meinst die zeit wo jeder geheult hat sunwell ist zu schwer und es gibt nichts mehr zu tun?



> Das war wie zu Classic nicht so, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad höher war.



Es gibt jetzt in vergleich zu früher eben mehr schwirigkeits stufen, wer den schwersten aber nicht shcafft kann nicht behaupten es ist zu leicht.



> Wenn du heut jmd mit t9 siehst, weiß man bei einigen Teilen ja netma, ob das nun aus PDK stammt oder für marken geholt wurde.



Und es ist wichtig wo es geholt wurde? Ist doch total latte?



> Genauso is 10er ja eh net lachnummer, von daher ist das schon ein sehr goßer Indikator für den schwierigkeitsgrad.



Das einzgiste was du kritisierst, bzw was die community kritisiert ist das der leichteste schwirigkeitsgrad zu schwer ist, super leistung, somit sind die spieler zu dumm die schweren schwirigkeitsgrade zu machen?


Wie gesagt...es geht den leuten nur um das Equipt, 90% der leute die rum heulen es ist zu leicht und es gibt keine herausforderungen haben weder heroic noch hard mode geschaft.

Aber sie nehmen das Equipt argument weil es sie aufregt das leute ihr equipt auch im leichten modus kriegen, somit können sie nicht posten, in die erfolge guckt keiner damit zu posen ist also nicht effektiv möglich.

Fakt ist aber, es gibt genug schwere sachen zu tun, genug herausforderungen.

Ich sag ja, wer Fallout 3 auf leicht spielt auf level 30 mit besten Equipt und allen skills ist selber schuld, wer zu blöd ist es sich schwerer zu stellen hat eben pech.

Es gibt auch leichte sachen, das ist klar, das bestreit ich nicht, aber es ist nicht zu leicht, man muss nur die schwirigen möglichkeiten angehen, tut aber keiner, jeder macht nur den einfachsten modus und beschwert sich dann es ist zu leicht, und das ist einfach nur die Dummheit der Community und somit sind sie selber schuld, ändert aber nicht and en fakt das es nicht zu leicht ist.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (4. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> - Für Marken gibt es Set-Teile. Stellt euch mal vor es hätte T5 für Marken gegeben. Dann wären sehr viele damit rumgerannt, auch wenns bei weitem net alle waren, weil es auch durchaus schwere Heros gab.


Es gab doch T5-wertige Items für Abzeichen mit Item-lvl 141... und damit sind einige Leute rumgerannt. Oo
Ich unter anderem. Die Robe hätte ich vermutlich nicht mal gegen T5 ausgetauscht, höchstens wegen dem Set-Bonus. 
Und ab nem gewissen Equip-Stand waren Heros damals auch nicht schwer... am Anfang hab ich noch blauequipt blauequipte Tanks geheilt und es ging. Nun heilt halt Lila Lila. 

Klar, man hat damals etwas länger gebraucht um full-epic zu werden. Aber hey, ich hab das damals schon mitgemacht, wieso sollte ich nochmal? :>


----------



## Wolsger (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Was soll blizzard sonst machen?



Es sollte in den 5er Hero's nur "Embleme des Heldentums" (Itmlvl 200) droppen,
so das es sich für den Spieler lohnt die gesamte Dungeonstruktur zu durchlaufen.
So war es früher, die Schlachtzüge bauten aufeinander auf. Wenn man da rein wollte, sollte man dort schon mal gewesen sein.
Das derzeitige Marken-Gear entwertet den Kontent massiv. Mit 3.3 wird die Itemschwemme wiederholt,
dann holt man sich über die 5er Inins gleich ein ganzes Set und stopft sich ansonsten mit itmlvl 245 voll.

Die Casuals heulten und heulten sie wollten alles sehen, nun sehen sie noch weniger als vorher, nur noch den aktuellen Endkontent,
weil in die Zwischenstufen keiner mehr geht. Während gleichzeitig dieser Itemrush die soziale- und Spielkultur schädigt.
Das Markensystem ist so extrem zerstörerisch, weil es den Großteil der Inhalte komplett sinnlos macht.
Es ist ein ganz schwaches, undurchdachtes und selbstzerstörerisches Design was da angelegt wurde.
Die Motivation wird immer kürzer, der Langeweile-Faktor immer größer.
Wenn Catalysm genauso wird und sich nicht grundlegend was ändert, dann gn8 Wow.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Es sollte in den 5er Hero's nur "Embleme des Heldentums" (Itmlvl 200) droppen,
> so das es sich für den Spieler lohnt die gesamte Dungeonstruktur zu durchlaufen.
> So war es früher, die Schlachtzüge bauten aufeinander auf. Wenn man da rein wollte, sollte man dort schon mal gewesen sein.
> Das derzeitige Marken-Gear entwertet den Kontent massiv. Mit 3.3 wird die Itemschwemme wiederholt,
> dann holt man sich über die 5er Inins gleich ein ganzes Set und stopft sich ansonsten mit itmlvl 245 voll.



Und das hat den sinn? Sie lernen die alten boss mechaniken, die helfen dann aber wenig bei den neuen da sie immer wieder neue tatiken lernen müssen, ob man ihnen jetzt 20 mal erkärt was sie da machen müssen oder 20 mal bei nem  anderen boss ist egal, die erfahrung wird bei beiden gleich, auserdem hat man wie schon gesagt wurde durch die itemgeilheit der leute selbst mit dem marken system im moment oft probleme in raids zu kommen da man schon naxx nur mit 4k dps mit genommen wird damit ihr marken run schön schnell geht.



> Die Casuals heulten und heulten sie wollten alles sehen, nun sehen sie noch weniger als vorher, nur noch den aktuellen Endkontent,
> weil in die Zwischenstufen keiner mehr geht. Während gleichzeitig dieser Itemrush die soziale- und Spielkultur schädigt.
> Das Markensystem ist so extrem zerstörerisch, weil es den Großteil der Inhalte komplett sinnlos macht.
> Es ist ein ganz schwaches, undurchdachtes und selbstzerstörerisches Design was da angelegt wurde.
> ...



Meinst du? Also ich musste Naxx noch machen nach 3.3 da das Equipt für ulduar nicht gereicht hat und musste es mit naxx noch optimieren, dann erst konnte ich ulduar, was überspringe ich also? Klar, man kann es überspringen wenn man echt nur heroics macht , aber bis man da alle teile zusammen hat dauert es extrem lange in der zeit kann man auch raiden und sein Equipt verbessern, weil so einfach sich schnell alles holen um jetzt Arthas Rdy zu sein wie es hier alle hinstellen ist es nicht.

Übrigens versteh ich nicht was das jetzt mit dem schwirigkeitsgrad des spiels zu tun haben soll.


----------



## Reraiser (4. November 2009)

Ihr habt es geschafft. Nach einem Jahr muss ich doch auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben.

Dazu muss ich aber n bissl ausholen. Ich startete mit meinem ehemaligen Main, einem Zwerg Krieger, Anfang 2008 in die Welt der Kriegskunst. Vier Monate später hatte ich LvL 70 erreicht und wollte mich in Heros und Raids begeben. Nur war der Contend schon so weit fortgeschritten dass ich mit meinem "Minitank", wie ich ihn immer noch nenne, keine Chance mehr überhaupt Anschluss zu finden. Daraus resultierte dass der "Minitank" zu nem schnetzelnden MS Warri wurde.

Nun zum Punkt. Mit WotLK hab ich meine Ele Schamanin hoch gespielt und ging auch davon aus dass ich eh nie Anschluss finden werde. Somit kamen nach 3 Monaten auf Lvl 80 auch gleich mal 40k Ehrenhafte Siege aufs Konto. Doch was geschah dann? Der Contend ist doch eh zu leicht sagen doch alle. Also versuchte ich mein Glück Rnd. Und tatsächlich fanden sich schnell Gruppen die eine "PvP" Schamanin mitnahmen. Mittlerweile kann ich getrost Raiden gehen und kriege auch mal was vom Contend mit. Es mag vielen der Contend zu einfach sein. Aber denkt doch auch mal 5 Meter weiter und denkt an Neueinsteiger. Aufgrund dessen dass es vielen zu einfach scheint wird auch öfters Rnd gegangen und es kommen Spieler nach. Für alle die meinen dass es alles zu einfach ist sollen halt einfach Naxx 10er Equip anziehen und sich dann PdoK stürzen. 

Dieses zu einfach ist eine Sicht der Spieler. Und für die richtigen "ultrakrassen Raider" gibts doch immer noch Hardmodes die so schnell kein Casual gebacken bekommt. Das ist halt jetzt die Methode sich zu beweisen und zu zeigen wie gut man ist. Die Zeiten mit Equip prahlen auf der Brücke in IF sind halt mal gegessen.

Achja. Whine, heul, flenn usw.

Grüße

Reraiser


----------



## Lpax (4. November 2009)

Naja...ob es nun leicht ist oder nicht ist mir wurst.
Im großen und ganzen muss es mir spass machen...und das macht es.
Dauerhaft stellt einer fest wow ist zu leicht....andere sagen ist es nicht.

Was stimmt ist das jeder epix an hat und das nach kurzer zeit.
Aber zu bc zeiten hat man am ende auch brav kara abgefarmt und auf der insel sich nette sachen gekauft die weit über kara klamotte waren.Das wiederum ging auch fix...bissel kara und ein paar lockere heros und man war auch voll epic.

Wow ist zu leicht? ist das so?
Jeder hat die besten klamotten an?....nein
Man kann in die runde schauen wenn man in einer stadt ist...und die wenigsten haben best in slot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu kommt noch das viele nicht mal ahnung haben was sie sockeln sollten^^
Also verschenkt doch epix.....skill muss jeder selbst bekommen den liefert blizz nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galjun (4. November 2009)

Das problem sind zu faule Spieler..
-kein Movement (muss mich auf linken unteren bildschirmrand, auf meine Rota konzentrieren) [Raidleiter muss sagen wenn ich mich zu bewegen habe]
-kein bock Bossguide zu lesen (wenn wir wipen und nicht im Raid vorankommen, ist es einzig und allein die schuld vom Raidleiter!!)
-Epic Sockeln und Berserker auf Waffe.. nö ist mir zu teuer (Mainhand Mungo und Shieldhand 50Ap reichen völlig aus)
-der andere idiot hat das item bekommen das ich wollte, ich gebe jetzt nur noch 50%.. mir ist jetzt alles scheissegal *wütend*
-pvp ist für noobs! (darum sind ja auch die besten Gilden auf pvp server) wer gut im pvp ist wird zudem keine probleme im pve haben, sie beherrschen das movement, sie können besser mit dem Charakter umgehen und haben mehr Klassenkentnisse! (soll nicht heissen das Pvp pflicht ist, gibt mehr als genug sehr gute Raider die kein Pvp machen, aber manchen würde es gut tun um bisschen das movement zu lernen)

Das alles zusammen und man ist einer von genau den Noobs, die nix können und rumheulen das WoW viel zu schwierig ist und alles viel zu lange dauert.
Wenn ihr auf einem Server spielt wo es eine sehr gute Raidgilde gibt, ich sag mal unter den 1000besten im World Ranking, dann fragt mal nach wie es bei denen aussieht bezüglich den oben erwähnten Punkten.


----------



## Deekayn (4. November 2009)

Also meine Meinung ist hin und her gerissen!

Weil ich bin der Meinung von den Boss Taktiken geht es einigermaßen (können zwar manchmal etwas schwerer sein) aber es geht!!!
Was ich aber bescheiden finde ist: Das es zu einfach ist um an die mal sehr sehr begehrten Tier Rüstung zu kommen (Ich weiss noch zu 60iger Zeiten wenn man da einen Raider in Sw aufn Marktplatz hat stehen sehen hat man ihn sofort betrachtet und sich so gedacht ohh cool das möchtest du auch) >ja und heutzutage gehste heros  Farmen und kannst dir Schonmal so einfach Tier Rüstung zulegen<
Und da durch das seit einem gewissen zeitpunkt man auch keine Quest reihe mehr machen muss um Überhaupt gewisse raids besuchen zu können! Finde ich ist das auch eine vereinfachung des games! Es würde mir bestimmt noch ein paar mehr sachen einfallen aber das reicht ja auch! Erstmaaaaa :=)



 Ich finde es sollte wieder so gemacht werden das wieder dieser boah cool Effekt entsteht wenn man jemanden mit einer Tier rüssi i.wo stehen sieht!!! Sprich es wieder einzigartiger werden lassen eine T Rüstungsteil ergattert zu haben!


----------



## zetaro (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Meinst du? Also ich musste Naxx noch machen nach 3.3 da das Equipt für ulduar nicht gereicht hat



Weshalb?

PDC hero gibt besseres Zeug und Marken bekommt man effizienter durch herofarmen. Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten keinen Random-Naxx suchen sehen. Auch Ulduar kann man inzwischen an einer Hand abzählen. Sobald Eiskrone rauskommt, wird das noch verschärft werden.



> Übrigens versteh ich nicht was das jetzt mit dem schwirigkeitsgrad des spiels zu tun haben soll.



Zumindest für mich führt dieses Phänomen zu einem verschärften Eindruck des "zu-leicht-seins", da man zum Equippen ständig überequip durch die 5er rennt. 

Das was aber grundlegend zu dieser Ansicht führt, ist das geringere Teamspiel, was nötig ist. Es gibt zum großen Teil kaum noch Kommunikation innerhalb der Gruppen. Keine Absprachen. Kein aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen. Es exisitert keine wirkliche Zusammenarbeit mehr aus dem einfachen Grund, weil sie nicht nötig ist. 

Zur Veranschaulichung, was ich meine mal 2 kleine Ausflüge. 

Was bedeutet es ein Team zu sein:
Eine Gruppe von Menschen hat die Aufgabe eine Wand zu streichen. Die Wand ist so hoch, dass einer alleine nicht an die obere Hälfte rankommt. Die Gruppenmitglieder müssen sich gegenseitig stützen um an die obere Kante zu gelangen. Was wir aber jetzt haben (zumindest in den 5ern) ist folgendes: Die Wand ist ein Meter hoch. Alle haben zwar das Ziel die Wand zu streichen, aber keiner muss sich um andere kümmern, keine Absprachen treffen oder Strategien festlegen. Die Wand ist irgendwann gestrichen, aber Teamwork war es nicht, da jeder sein eigenes Ding durchgezogen hat. 

Der 2. Ausflug ist eine Geschichte aus BC. Ich war Tank in einer Gruppe in der auch ein Jäger und ein Schurke war. Ich holte einen Mob aus der Eisfalle und hatte total vergessen, dass da noch irgendwo ein Sap rumstand. Der Jäger war so geistesgegenwärtig meinen Fehler auszubügeln, indem er den Mob, der aus dem Sap kam in eine neue Eisfalle packte. Derartiges wirst du heute nicht mehr erleben, da es absolut irrelevant geworden ist.


----------



## Gnorfal (4. November 2009)

Ich denke, was die meinen, die sagen es sei zu leicht geworden, ist, dass es heute so abläuft:

-Leveln bis 80 (mit Werbt ein neues RL-Opfer geradezu lächerlich einfach)

Nun ist man 80. 
Jetzt gehts PdK nh und PdK hc, nach 4 Tagen spätestens hat man schonmal ne Grundlage.
Dazu ein bisschen Chinagold gekauft und im AH für Grandeur und Edelsteine/Buffood/Vz´s/restliches Equip ausgegeben.
Jetzt meldet man sich für PdK 10er und 25er, postet einfach 5k DpS zu haben und schon gehts los.
Erste 245er Waffe droppt, man gibt nach nem schlechten Wurf das Argument zum besten, man habe noch ne schlechte Waffe und GZ!, 245er Waffe im Sack.
Das Ganze noch mit Daily-Marken mixen und nach 2 Wochen nennt man den Char in Roxxor/Legolas/Yggdrasil um....

Wer Pre BC gespielt hat UND Naxx alte Version, sich dort mühselig T3 komplett zusammen farmte, der kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass heute nicht nur vieles, sondern *alles* einfacher geworden ist.

Ich würde sogar eine Wette eingehen:
Wenn ich heute wieder mit WoW anfangen würde, wäre ich spätestens zum Nikolaus (06.12. für die, die es nicht mehr wissen) PdK 25er bzw. Hardmode rdy sein.

Und das empfindet die Mehrheit hier als "Nicht zu einfach"?


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Weshalb?
> 
> PDC hero gibt besseres Zeug und Marken bekommt man effizienter durch herofarmen. Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten keinen Random-Naxx suchen sehen. Auch Ulduar kann man inzwischen an einer Hand abzählen. Sobald Eiskrone rauskommt, wird das noch verschärft werden.



Die embleme des Triumpfes gibts aber nur in der hero daily, den rest kann man auch einfach in naxx farmen, ich könnt dir jetzt vorwerfen du machst nicht die augen auf, denn auf frostmourn ebenfals gabs genug leute die Naxx random gegangen sind.



> Zumindest für mich führt dieses Phänomen zu einem verschärften Eindruck des "zu-leicht-seins", da man zum Equippen ständig überequip durch die 5er rennt.



Was aber nichts mit "das spiel ist zu leicht" zu tun hat sondern "die spieler machen es sich selber zu leicht, und das sag ich schon in jeden einzelnen post.



> Das was aber grundlegend zu dieser Ansicht führt, ist das geringere Teamspiel, was
> nötig ist.



Was auch nur wieder im leichtesten modus so ist, heroicu nd hardmode sind da wieder ganz andere sachen, daran scheitern aber die meisten spieler, und das obwohls doch angeblich zu leicht ist...



> Es gibt zum großen Teil kaum noch Kommunikation innerhalb der Gruppen. Keine Absprachen. Kein aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen. Es exisitert keine wirkliche Zusammenarbeit mehr aus dem einfachen Grund, weil sie nicht nötig ist.



Richtig, in heroic und in den einfachen modis, in den schweren eben doch, und das machen eben auch nur leute die dazu fähig sind, die "heul es ist zu einfach" spieler farmen lieber die Easy mods ab um ihre epics zu kriegen um dann zu heulen es ist zu einfach.

Wenn man übrigens früher in bc fulle pic war brauchte man auch kein teamplay mehr, ist jetzt nichts anderes.





> Was bedeutet es ein Team zu sein:
> Eine Gruppe von Menschen hat die Aufgabe eine Wand zu streichen. Die Wand ist so hoch, dass einer alleine nicht an die obere Hälfte rankommt. Die Gruppenmitglieder müssen sich gegenseitig stützen um an die obere Kante zu gelangen. Was wir aber jetzt haben (zumindest in den 5ern) ist folgendes: Die Wand ist ein Meter hoch. Alle haben zwar das Ziel die Wand zu streichen, aber keiner muss sich um andere kümmern, keine Absprachen treffen oder Strategien festlegen. Die Wand ist irgendwann gestrichen, aber Teamwork war es nicht, da jeder sein eigenes Ding durchgezogen hat.



Und da neben steht die 2 und 5 meter hohe mauer, aber das "team" ist zu faul diese zu streichen weil sie nur die belohnung für das streichen einer mauer wollen, und nicht die herausforderung die anderen zu streichen, dafür sind sie zu faul sie kriegen ihr geld auch bei der kleinen mauer.



> Der 2. Ausflug ist eine Geschichte aus BC. Ich war Tank in einer Gruppe in der auch ein Jäger und ein Schurke war. Ich holte einen Mob aus der Eisfalle und hatte total vergessen, dass da noch irgendwo ein Sap rumstand. Der Jäger war so geistesgegenwärtig meinen Fehler auszubügeln, indem er den Mob, der aus dem Sap kam in eine neue Eisfalle packte. Derartiges wirst du heute nicht mehr erleben, da es absolut irrelevant geworden ist.



Stimmt nicht, ich hatte genug gruppen wo noch teamplay nötig war und auch vorhanden war, das waren dann aber gruppen wo es ohne eben nicht ging weil kein Roxxer full epic spieler da war sondern nur leute die frisch 80 waren, es ist zwar weniger nötig, aber so pauschal zu sagen es ist nicht mehr nötig und es ist NICHT findbar ist schwachsinn.

Interessanter ist aber das du dich extrem auf 5er inis, was hat das aber mit den raids, mit dem schwirigkeits grad usw zu tun? Du kannst heroics nicht mit Raids, geschweigeden hardmods vergleichen.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar eine Wette eingehen:
> Wenn ich heute wieder mit WoW anfangen würde, wäre ich spätestens zum Nikolaus (06.12. für die, die es nicht mehr wissen) PdK 25er bzw. Hardmode rdy sein.
> 
> Und das empfindet die Mehrheit hier als "Nicht zu einfach"?



Du kriegst schnell Equipt, das hat aber immer noch nichts mit dem schwirigkeitsgrad zu tun.

Hardmode rdy sein und hardmode schaffen ist ein Riesen unterschied, die Heroic version von PDK schaffen die meisten Random gruppen ja nicht mal anständig, wie sollen sie dann hard mods schaffen?

Wie ich schon gesagt hab, man kriegt schneller equipt, das hat aber nichts mit dem schwirigkeits grad des spieles zu tun, denn die hardmods schaffen deswegen drotzdem nicht einfach jeder, und grad die leute die rum heulen es ist zu einfach haben meist nicht mal den hardmode gemacht, merkwürdig oder?

Meine vermutung immer noch, die leute regt es auf das jeder Equipt bekommt und sie nicht Posen könn, den herausforderungen gibt es genug, Auch genug Schwere, nur das interessint spieler nicht, ihr wollt eure Epics einsacken und feritg, danach habt ihr kein interesse mehr am Aktuellen kontent sondern nur wieder am nächsten, die herausfoderungen sind euch egal die es gibt in form von hardmodes.

Und da liegt der hase begraben, könntet ihr mit euren hard mods so Posen wie mit Rüstungen, wenn nicht sogar besser würde absolut jeder ovn euch wieder intensiv daran sitzen die hardmodes zu knacken.


----------



## zetaro (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Die embleme des Triumpfes gibts aber nur in der hero daily, den rest kann man auch einfach in naxx farmen, ich könnt dir jetzt vorwerfen du machst nicht die augen auf, denn auf frostmourn ebenfals gabs genug leute die Naxx random gegangen sind.



Kannst du mir gerne vorwerfen^^ 

Ja es *gab* Randomraids auf Naxx. So vor 3 Monaten habe ich den letzten gesehen.



> Was aber nichts mit "das spiel ist zu leicht" zu tun hat sondern "die spieler machen es sich selber zu leicht, und das sag ich schon in jeden einzelnen post.



Nein, da Blizzard die heroics durch die Marken zum offizellen Content für dort überequipte deklariert hat. 




> Was auch nur wieder im leichtesten modus so ist, heroicu nd hardmode sind da wieder ganz andere sachen, daran scheitern aber die meisten spieler, und das obwohls doch angeblich zu leicht ist...



Das Problem bei vielen heroic/hardmodes ist einfach, dass sie selten neue Mechanik einbringen. Meistens bedeutet es nur die Notwendigkeit für mehr DPS/HPS/TankHP. Der heroic/hardmode spielt sich deshalb nicht anders als der normale Modus. Man benötigt lediglich besseres Equip. Es wurde übrigens ausgerechnet, dass man die Ulduarhardmodes erst machen konnte, nachdem man beireits die normale Version hinter sich gebracht hat. Die DPS/HPS und TankHP haben nicht ausgereicht. 



> Richtig, in heroic und in den einfachen modis, in den schweren eben doch, und das machen eben auch nur leute die dazu fähig sind, die "heul es ist zu einfach" spieler farmen lieber die Easy mods ab um ihre epics zu kriegen um dann zu heulen es ist zu einfach.



Ich denke, dass diejenigen die "heulen" die "Mittelschicht" darstellen. Diejenigen, die nicht so gut sind, dass die Hardmodes interessant sind, die aber so gut sind, dass der normale Modus langweilig ist. Früher&#8482; (ich hasse es mich wie ein Opa anzuhören^^) war es so, dass die Überflieger in der letzten Instanz standen, diejenigen, die wenig konnten in der Anfangsinstanz und der Rest, der irgendwo dazwischenliegt, der hat sich auf die Raids dazwischen verteilt. Jeder hatte halt seinen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ist natürlich nicht mehr möglich.



> Wenn man übrigens früher in bc fulle pic war brauchte man auch kein teamplay mehr, ist jetzt nichts anderes.



Jein. Es kommt auf die Schnelllebigkeit des Equips an. Ich bin in Klassik mit ZG/MC-Equip und in BC mit ZA-Equip in die 5er gegangen und kann nicht sagen, dass ich da keine Taktiken und kein Zusammenspiel mehr brauchte. In WotLK ist diese Stufe schon mit blauem Gear bei heroics erreicht. Heute hat man in dem einen Jahr einen Equipvorsprung den man in Klassik und BC nicht einmal annähernd erlebt hat.



> Und da neben steht die 2 und 5 meter hohe mauer, aber das "team" ist zu faul diese zu streichen weil sie nur die belohnung für das streichen einer mauer wollen, und nicht die herausforderung die anderen zu streichen, dafür sind sie zu faul sie kriegen ihr geld auch bei der kleinen mauer.



Für mich stellt sich die Situation im Moment so dar:

Es gibt jede Menge Mauern zu streichen mit unterschiedlicher Höhe. Ich würde gerne eine Mauer streichen, die so hoch ist, dass ich Unterstützung brauche um ranzukommen (z.B. Ulduar). Die anderen Streicher stellen sich aber entweder nur bei den niedrigen Mauern an (5er) oder sagen zu mir, dass ich einen breiteren Pinsel brauche um eine niedrige Mauer zu bearbeiten bei der die Arbeit am besten bezahlt wird (PDK). Die Mauer, die ich eigentlich streichen will, bleibt unbestrichen, da es nicht genug Streicher gibt, die es angehen wollen.



> Stimmt nicht, ich hatte genug gruppen wo noch teamplay nötig war und auch vorhanden war, das waren dann aber gruppen wo es ohne eben nicht ging weil kein Roxxer full epic spieler da war sondern nur leute die frisch 80 waren, es ist zwar weniger nötig, aber so pauschal zu sagen es ist nicht mehr nötig und es ist NICHT findbar ist schwachsinn.



Du kannst es als Schwachsinn abtun, aber ich habe als frischer Tank am Anfang von WotLK in den 5ern nichts anderes gemacht als heute. Derjenige, der es damals vielleicht schwerer hatte war der Heiler. Also ein Spieler von fünf. (Ja ich blieb auch in der Nova von Loken stehen. Ich habe die Heiler jedesmal vorher gefragt, ob wir das so machen können. Die meisten wußten nicht, ob es gehen wird, aber es war dann kein Problem.)



> Interessanter ist aber das du dich extrem auf 5er inis, was hat das aber mit den raids, mit dem schwirigkeits grad usw zu tun? Du kannst heroics nicht mit Raids, geschweigeden hardmods vergleichen.



Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Die 5er sind diejenigen, die man abfarmen muss, um den Equipanschluß zu bekommen. Damit wurden sie zum Hauptcontent für mich.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Kannst du mir gerne vorwerfen^^
> 
> Ja es *gab* Randomraids auf Naxx. So vor 3 Monaten habe ich den letzten gesehen.



Tu ich dann auch, du machst die augen nicht auf, hab ich täglich in den channels gelesen.



> Nein, da Blizzard die heroics durch die Marken zum offizellen Content für dort überequipte deklariert hat.



Die drotzdem nen weg haben der lang genug ist um sich Equipt zu holen wärend man auch einfach raiden kann, niemand zwingt dich, und da ist dann schon wieder der spieler schult wenn er sich den einfachsten weg nimmt, hat immer noch nichts mit dem schwirigkeitsgrad zu tun und dem vorwurf es gibt keine herausforderungen.





> Das Problem bei vielen heroic/hardmodes ist einfach, dass sie selten neue Mechanik einbringen. Meistens bedeutet es nur die Notwendigkeit für mehr DPS/HPS/TankHP. Der heroic/hardmode spielt sich deshalb nicht anders als der normale Modus. Man benötigt lediglich besseres Equip. Es wurde übrigens ausgerechnet, dass man die Ulduarhardmodes erst machen konnte, nachdem man beireits die normale Version hinter sich gebracht hat. Die DPS/HPS und TankHP haben nicht ausgereicht.



Und ne Instanz die von anfang an schwer ist ab zu farmen ist was anderes als ein harmode wo wenigens ab und zu mal änderungen rein komm selbst wenn sie minimal sind?

Und CLassic ist anders wo man eben 1000 mal die vorherige Raid instanz Farmen muss bevor man in der nächsten bestehen kann? Interessant.

Also sollte man villeicht erst die normale version machen bis man stark genug ist um dann den Hardmode schaffen zu können, ich seh das problem der spieler jetzt nicht, auser ihre dummheit.





> Ich denke, dass diejenigen die "heulen" die "Mittelschicht" darstellen. Diejenigen, die nicht so gut sind, dass die Hardmodes interessant sind, die aber so gut sind, dass der normale Modus langweilig ist



Kann gut sein, das ist aber ein weiterer beweis das das spiel nicht zu leicht ist sondern die Communtiy zu faul und blöd.



> . Früher&#8482; (ich hasse es mich wie ein Opa anzuhören^^) war es so, dass die Überflieger in der letzten Instanz standen, diejenigen, die wenig konnten in der Anfangsinstanz und der Rest, der irgendwo dazwischenliegt, der hat sich auf die Raids dazwischen verteilt. Jeder hatte halt seinen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ist natürlich nicht mehr möglich.



Was ein Dämmliches System ist, das neue bietet jeden die möglichkeit alles zu sehen, und bietet den "möchtegern Pro" immer noch harte moduse, an denen sie wie du selber sagst scheitern, sei es aus dummheit, faulheit, oder einfach fehlendes können.

Wie ich schon gesagt hab, was die spieler stört ist ads sie nichts mehr besonderes sind und mit ihrem Equipt nicht posen können, mehr nicht, und um was anderes gehts den leuten auch nicht.



> Jein. Es kommt auf die Schnelllebigkeit des Equips an. Ich bin in Klassik mit ZG/MC-Equip und in BC mit ZA-Equip in die 5er gegangen und kann nicht sagen, dass ich da keine Taktiken und kein Zusammenspiel mehr brauchte



Ich hab nur eine heroic (mit halb blauen Equipt als jägerin) gemacht und wir sind einfach durch gerusht, die anderen waren eben full epic.

Aber, wenn man schwirige sachen sucht, geht man nicht in 5er instanzen, dann ist man sowieso falsch und selber schuld, dann scheitert man wieder an seiner dummheit also auch da ist wow nicht zu leicht.



> In WotLK ist diese Stufe schon mit blauem Gear bei heroics erreicht. Heute hat man in dem einen Jahr einen Equipvorsprung den man in Klassik und BC nicht einmal annähernd erlebt hat.



Und drotzdem hat das nichst mit der schwirigkeit und den herausforderunegn zu tun, die sind immer noch da.



> Für mich stellt sich die Situation im Moment so dar:
> 
> Es gibt jede Menge Mauern zu streichen mit unterschiedlicher Höhe. Ich würde gerne eine Mauer streichen, die so hoch ist, dass ich Unterstützung brauche um ranzukommen (z.B. Ulduar). Die anderen Streicher stellen sich aber entweder nur bei den niedrigen Mauern an (5er) oder sagen zu mir, dass ich einen breiteren Pinsel brauche um eine niedrige Mauer zu bearbeiten bei der die Arbeit am besten bezahlt wird (PDK). Die Mauer, die ich eigentlich streichen will, bleibt unbestrichen, da es nicht genug Streicher gibt, die es angehen wollen.



Tja, das ist aber auch das problem der Community, abhilfe schaffen kann da eine Gilde



> Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Die 5er sind diejenigen, die man abfarmen muss, um den Equipanschluß zu bekommen. Damit wurden sie zum Hauptcontent für mich.



Falsch, man muss es nicht, ich habe Geraidet, und es ging, wer was anderes behauptet ist unfähig mehr nicht.

Andersrum, wer nicht ständig am twinken ist der ist auch rigendwann so weit das er im Aktuellen kontent ist und heroics für ihn uninteressant werden, man geht beim schwirigkeitsgrad nicht vom Equitp startus sondern vom endstatus aus, und der ist eben im Aktuellen Kontent.

Wer also die herausforderung im kontent von vorgestern sucht ist selber schuld, und das man da "auch" equipt holen kann ist kein Argument dafür das das spiel zu einfach ist, sondern nur das man Equipt leicht kriegt, das hat aber nichts mit dem schwirigkeits gradz u tun, der ist immer noch vorhanden, genau so wie die herausfoderung.


----------



## Aproc (4. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Die haben das Spiel bestimmt nicht extra schwer gemacht um diese/n Erfolg einzubauen:
> 
> ...




Nurmal so nebenbei ist deine Erklärung schwachsinn weils nicht stimmt.

Der Erfolg sagt aus das du nur teile aus Pdk 10 anhaben darfst oder tiefer nurmal so btw


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> 1. Du laberst Scheiße
> 
> 2. Ist Equipt kein indikator für einen schwirigkeits grad aber interssant das das in der sache meist das einzigste Argument ist.


wow wie freundlich du bist ein perfektes beispiel für die freundlichkeit der wow com. :>


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wow wie freundlich du bist ein perfektes beispiel für die freundlichkeit der wow com. :>



Ich spiel kein wow, ich gehör also nicht mehr zu dieser Community


----------



## assasin85521 (4. November 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt einiges gelesen und glaube etwas sagen zu können.
Wie alle wissen zahlen wir jeden monat unser Geld für das Spiel. Egal ob ich 2 Std spiele oder den ganzen Tag davor hocke.
Ich find WoW sehr gut wie es ist und zwar aus folgendem Grund.
Ich Arbeite 12 Std am Tag und das sechs tage die Woche und zahle 13€ pro monat, ergo mit ein paar std schlaf habe ich leider nicht die möglichkeit (wie manch einer der seine 13€ direkt vom Amt auf Blizzards konten einzahlen lässt) viele std damit zuzubringen mich so zu equipen wie es die "Topspieler" tun.
Aber dadurch das ich das selbe Geld bezahle habe ich sehr wohl das recht dazu.
Und ich finde es nicht zu einfach an das equip zu kommen.
Ausserdem behaupte ich das selbst wenn ich so equipt wäre, wären diese "Topspieler" (meinermeinung nach Kinder oder Arbeitslose)
immer noch bessere Spieler als ich, gerade weil sie viele Std damit zubringen, mal davon abgesehen auf die toilette zu gehen,
dieses SPIEL zu spielen.
Es ist doch egal wo man hinschaut. Nehmen wir als beispiel Fussball oder jeden anderen Sport.
Wenn ich in der Kreisliga spiele sind Kreisliga gegner schwere gegner.
Spiel ich aber als profi gegen kreisligisten sind es zu leichte gegner. Da meine Zeit es leider oder zum glück(kann man sehen wie man will)
nicht zu lässt ein profi in diesem Spiel zu werden wird es für mich schwer bleiben. Dafür bleibt ihr "Profis" aber in jeder hinsicht ausserhalb des Spiels noobs. Frage ist jetzt : Was ist besser???

MfG


----------



## Nerjyana (4. November 2009)

> Die meisten Hardcoreraider die ich kenne beschweren sich nicht über die Leichtigkeit sondern finden den Schwierigkeitsgrad zwar nicht so fordernd aber noch in Ordnung.
> Meistens sind es irgendwelche 08 15 Raider die rumweinen,obwohl sie weder Ulduar clear haben noch PdK.



so ist es

"du" fährst 7k dps? wo? in nem 25er raid mit allem support denn du brauchst, bei ner trash grp, die ihr bombt? tja, wenn du da keine 7k dps fährst, gehörste auch net in den raid.
"du" findest den content zu leicht? welchen? einmal ulduar 25er ohne hardmode, ohne ignis, ohne den rat? und das in einer stammgrp, die dich mal mitnimmt? fein, sei froh darüber, dass es so einfach war.
kein movement? ich weiß ja nicht, in welchen raids du so rumhüpfst, aber selbst in naxx gibt es bosse, bei denen du tot bist, wenn du stehen bleibst.
"du" hast ulduar und pdk im 25er hardmode clear? freu dich als rnd ne grp von playern gefunden zu haben, die die bosse und taktiken kennen und das equip haben, um dich mit zu nehmen. 

/sign @ TE - und ignoriert einfach diese sinnfreien antworten einiger member hier.

ich raide mit der gilde als stammgrp. immo stehen wir in ulduar im 10er vor mimiron. er liegt noch nicht, aber es ist schaffbar. beim flammenleviathan tasten wir uns an den hardmode vor, genau wie bei XT und thorim, ganz zu schweigen von den erfolgen, die wir versuchen. die bossstrategien, die wir uns anlesen, müssen wir immer ein bisschen abwandeln, da wir mit den leuten gehen, die im stamm sind und nicht mit der optimalen grp. wir gehen regelmäßig, erwarten, dass sich jeder da verbessert, wo er kann, aber es gibt keine dps-vorgabe. wir sind keine gogogo-grp und wir haben viel spaß und erfolg. wir legen alle bosse und rennen nicht bloss durch. wir arbeiten an den erfolgen und wir langweilen uns jetzt nicht, weil wir alles ja schon clear haben ;o) unser rogue fährt in der regel 4,5 - 5k dps, und das im schnitt - aber nur, wenn unser pala dabei ist. meine hps liegt bei 1,8 - 2,2 k, je nachdem ob wir mit 2 oder 3 heilern gehen - und es reicht aus, um die bosse zu legen - wozu brauch ich 3-4k hps? 

unser ziel ist es algalon zu legen - und da isses uns egal, ob das morgen, übermorgen oder in drei monaten ist - es sollte nur vor cataclysm sein ;o)

wer von euch "ist alles zu einfach"-nasen hat überhaupt ein ziel?

und btw: jeder sieht den endcontent? nope - ja, vllt haben nicht-raider die mit marken kaufbare t8,5 brust oder das kleine t9-set - aber no chance auf die sonstigen drops in den raids und das "große" t9-set - mal ganz zu schweigen von der zeit, die du brauchst, um ein teil, das, ich glaube, 58 triumph-marken kostet, per hero-dailys zu kaufen.

so long

nerjy


----------



## Skelettkrieger (4. November 2009)

könnte man sich nicht auf etwas einigen? so in der art:

wow end content ist vom anspruch her ähnlich wie zu bc zeiten, aber die Erkennungsmöglichkeiten für "gute" Spieler haben sich verflüchtigt.
Ein Rumposen ist schwerer geworden.
Leider (und das bedaure ich sehr) ist es seit 3.3 nicht mehr nötig sich in Ulduar / Naxx mit Eq zu versorgen um in PDK eine Chance zu haben.
Dieser Entwicklungsschritt geschah aber auch zu zeiten von BC mit Einführung der Markenitems auf T5 Niveau (Insel von Dingsbums).
Danach war Kara auch nur noch ein Lolbobrndfarmereignis genau wie heute Naxx.
Womit ich zu Ulduar schwenke. Das geht keiner mehr (also kaum einer), obwohl es heute rnd zu clearen wäre. Warum?
Ulduar war für viele Gilden die 25er gehen konnten zu schwer designt (ich würde es gerne mit SSC zu BC-Zeiten vergleichen) für den Loot den man rausziehen kann.
Sehr viele Gilden hätten heute noch mühe bei Encountern wie Yogg. PDK25 ist im NH-Modus so einfach, dass man mit ordentlichen Leuten in 1,5h durch ist und gibt auch
noch massiv besseren Loot. Diesen "Sprung" über einen Raid hinweg gab es zu BC-Zeiten lange nicht, bis der 30% Nerf kam.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Es fehlt eigentlich die Zwischenstufe von Lolbob-Content (Naxx25, PDK25) zum richtigen Endcontent (PDoK25). Obwohl auch das nicht stimmt.
Es gibt die Zwischenstufe. Es fehlt nur die Notwendigkeit sie auch zu besuchen.

/edit: Ich will mit meinem Post keine Gilde als schlecht darstellen, die Ulduar noch nicht clear hat und darum weiter dort rein geht. Ich begrüsse das sehr und wünschte mir mehr.
Ulduar überspringen wies leider viele Rnds machen fänd ich schade
/edit2: Naxx halte ich Tatsächlich für schwerer als PDK25 (Ich wipe mit ner Rnd Grp öfter bei Kel'Thuzad als bei Anub) Random sind einzig die Champions heute noch minimalst anspruchsvoll.


----------



## zetaro (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Tu ich dann auch, du machst die augen nicht auf, hab ich täglich in den channels gelesen.



Tja....nicht auf Gilneas. Man kann sich schon glücklich schätzen, wenn man eine Ulduarsuche sieht. PDK(teilweise auch die heroische Version und der Tausendwinterschlachtzug. Das sind die Raids, die gesucht werden. Sarth, Naxx, Maly und bald auch vollständig Ulduar....Fehlanzeige)



> Die drotzdem nen weg haben der lang genug ist um sich Equipt zu holen wärend man auch einfach raiden kann, niemand zwingt dich, und da ist dann schon wieder der spieler schult wenn er sich den einfachsten weg nimmt, hat immer noch nichts mit dem schwirigkeitsgrad zu tun und dem vorwurf es gibt keine herausforderungen.



Wenn man sich darauf versteift, dass Herausforderung auf jeden Fall gegeben ist, wenn auch nur ein Encounter eine Herausforderung ist, dann hat WoW auch eine Herausforderung. Was aber, wenn man sich anschaut, was man als Spieler die meiste Zeit machen muss? Da steht im Moment nur eines: Mache Langweiliges bis du vielleicht irgendwannmal vor etwas Herausforderndem stehst. Und das ist es, was die Meinung und den Eindruck prägt. 

Und falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast. Raiden kannst du nur, wenn du auch Mitspieler dazu findest. 



> Und ne Instanz die von anfang an schwer ist ab zu farmen ist was anderes als ein harmode wo wenigens ab und zu mal änderungen rein komm selbst wenn sie minimal sind?
> 
> ...
> 
> Also sollte man villeicht erst die normale version machen bis man stark genug ist um dann den Hardmode schaffen zu können, ich seh das problem der spieler jetzt nicht, auser ihre dummheit.



Du hast es nicht begriffen. Wozu den Hardmode machen, wenn er nicht schwerer ist als der Normalmodus, sondern nur mehr Equip verlangt?

Es ist also dumm, wenn man merkt, dass der Hardmode sich genauso spielt wie der normale? Ich würde eher Menschen Dummheit bescheinigen, die das nicht merken.^^



> Und CLassic ist anders wo man eben 1000 mal die vorherige Raid instanz Farmen muss bevor man in der nächsten bestehen kann? Interessant.



Das habe ich wo geschrieben?




> Kann gut sein, das ist aber ein weiterer beweis das das spiel nicht zu leicht ist sondern die Communtiy zu faul und blöd.



Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn die Spieler, die mittelmäßiges Geschick haben keine Hardmodes machen, weil sie zu schwer sind und sich beim Normalmode langweilen, weil sie zu leicht sind, sind sie zu blöd oder zu faul? Wie muss man denn dann Spieler titulieren, für die der normale Modus schwer ist?



> Was ein Dämmliches System ist, das neue bietet jeden die möglichkeit alles zu sehen, und bietet den "möchtegern Pro" immer noch harte moduse, an denen sie wie du selber sagst scheitern, sei es aus dummheit, faulheit, oder einfach fehlendes können.



Das System ist nur dann dämlich, wenn die Spieler das Spiel als Fernsehen und nicht als Spiel begreifen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es dir geht, aber ich habe viele Spiele, die ich nicht durchgespielt habe, weil es mir irgendwann zu schwer wurde. Ich weine trotzdem keine Träne deswegen. Ich weiß nicht woher der Anspruch kommt ein Spiel wäre ein Film den man zu Ende sehen *muss*.


----------



## zetaro (4. November 2009)

> Wie ich schon gesagt hab, was die spieler stört ist ads sie nichts mehr besonderes sind und mit ihrem Equipt nicht posen können, mehr nicht, und um was anderes gehts den leuten auch nicht.



Zum Posen gehören immer zwei. Derjenige der posed und derjenige der grün vor Neid danebensteht. Im Falle der Poser gab es immer schon ein probates Mittel. Einfach ignorieren. (Nein nicht den ignore-Button im Spiel, sondern das normale Ignorieren. Steht jemand mit dem ZA-Bär vor der Bank? Nicht stehenbleiben, nicht zögern einfach weiter durch ihn durch und beim Rückweg das gleiche. Posen macht nähmlich nur dann demjenigen Freude, wenn man beneidet wird und das merkt.) 



> Ich hab nur eine heroic (mit halb blauen Equipt als jägerin) gemacht und wir sind einfach durch gerusht, die anderen waren eben full epic.



ÄHm ja...das geht auch mit voll blau bei allen. Die Ini dauert lediglich länger, da der Schaden nicht so stark ist.



> Aber, wenn man schwirige sachen sucht, geht man nicht in 5er instanzen, dann ist man sowieso falsch und selber schuld, dann scheitert man wieder an seiner dummheit also auch da ist wow nicht zu leicht.
> 
> Und drotzdem hat das nichst mit der schwirigkeit und den herausforderunegn zu tun, die sind immer noch da.



Sie geht aber unter, weil man den größten Teil des Spiels in Nichtherausforderungen stecken muss.



> Tja, das ist aber auch das problem der Community, abhilfe schaffen kann da eine Gilde



Hach dieses wunderbare Totschlagargument^^

Erst macht Blizz die Gilden überflüssig, indem neue Spieler keine Notwendigkeit mehr sehen einer beizutreten und dann soll sie das Allheilmittel sein.^^ Und ja der Hauptgrund einer Gilde war immer noch die festen Gruppen und die leichtere Organisation. Für die reinen sozialen Kontakte reicht die Freundesliste aus.



> Falsch, man muss es nicht, ich habe Geraidet, und es ging, wer was anderes behauptet ist unfähig mehr nicht.



Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es von Realm zu Realm verschieden ist? 



> Andersrum, wer nicht ständig am twinken ist der ist auch rigendwann so weit das er im Aktuellen kontent ist und heroics für ihn uninteressant werden, man geht beim schwirigkeitsgrad nicht vom Equitp startus sondern vom endstatus aus, und der ist eben im Aktuellen Kontent.



5er sind aktueller Content. Solange man dort über die Marken Equipverbesserungen bekommt sind sie das.



> Wer also die herausforderung im kontent von vorgestern sucht ist selber schuld, und das man da "auch" equipt holen kann ist kein Argument dafür das das spiel zu einfach ist, sondern nur das man Equipt leicht kriegt, das hat aber nichts mit dem schwirigkeits gradz u tun, der ist immer noch vorhanden, genau so wie die herausfoderung.



Was bedeutet Schwierigkeitsgrad für dich? 

Für mich bedeutet es, dass ich dort, wo ich hin *muss* um weiter zu kommen Herausforderungen habe. Für dich bedeutet es offenbar, dass die monatelangen zu leichten Farmaktionen nicht für das Empfinden des Schwierigkeitsgrades zählen dürfen, da ja dann irgendwann was schwieriges kommt. Oder besser "kommen könnte". Man weiß es ja nicht. Warum also sollte man sich monatelang langweilen, nur um eventuell dann in unbestimmter Zukunft eine Instanz zu betreten, die Herausforderndes bietet? Oder ist die neue Instanz vielleicht wie PDK leichter als die vorherige Ulduar (Achtung das weiß ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, sondern nur von Berichten und Meinungen anderer Spieler)?


sorry für Doppelpost...zuviele Quotes^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (4. November 2009)

@zetaro:
wie schon in der PN geschrieben bist du in diesem Thread mein Lichtblick.
Gute Argumentation und völlig sachlich. Ausserdem (meiner Meinung nach) genau korrekt.


----------



## Kayano (4. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet



epic fail

Welche Casual-Grabbelgilde kommt an 258er t9-Setitems sowie heroischen 25er Loot?
DAS ist Endcontent und nicht Anoob im normalen 25er Modus zu legen :x

Ich find WoW nicht "zu einfach". Momentan gibts für jeden was. Für den Gelegenheitsspieler 
über den normalen Raider bis hin zum Hardcoregamer findet jeder was für seine Seele. 
PdK 10er sowie 25er ist auch für mittelmäßige Gilden leicht zu bewältigen. Die richtig guten 
Gilden üben sich dann an PdoK im 25 Mann Modus. Und wo der einfach ist... das will ich bitte
genauer von Gelegenheitsspielern erläutert haben ^^


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Tja....nicht auf Gilneas. Man kann sich schon glücklich schätzen, wenn man eine Ulduarsuche sieht. PDK(teilweise auch die heroische Version und der Tausendwinterschlachtzug. Das sind die Raids, die gesucht werden. Sarth, Naxx, Maly und bald auch vollständig Ulduar....Fehlanzeige)



Daran ist dann aber dein server schuld und die Regel ist es nicht.



> Wenn man sich darauf versteift, dass Herausforderung auf jeden Fall gegeben ist, wenn auch nur ein Encounter eine Herausforderung ist, dann hat WoW auch eine Herausforderung. Was aber, wenn man sich anschaut, was man als Spieler die meiste Zeit machen muss? Da steht im Moment nur eines: Mache Langweiliges bis du vielleicht irgendwannmal vor etwas Herausforderndem stehst. Und das ist es, was die Meinung und den Eindruck prägt.



Tja, von releas an dabei sein oder mit freunden spielen die eben nicht auf dem Optimum sind und man hat das problem nicht, das hat aber nichts mit dem thema zu tun das das spiel zu leicht ist und keine herausfoderung bietet, das gehört dann in die Katigorie das leveln ist zu leicht, andersum hab ich aber noch keinen gehört der sagt ich möchte gern 4 wochen länger im low kontent verbringen, ebenfals kaum.



> Und falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast. Raiden kannst du nur, wenn du auch Mitspieler dazu findest.



Weiß ich, find ich auch



> Du hast es nicht begriffen. Wozu den Hardmode machen, wenn er nicht schwerer ist als der Normalmodus, sondern nur mehr Equip verlangt?



Achso, was ist dann an classic oder BC besser? Die Boss meachniken waren um so älter wow war um so einfacher und simpler gehalten, was soll blizzard dann machen um die fights schwerer zu machen? Auser schaden und HP war früher in den instanzen und Raids auch nichts anders, deswegen musste man auch mobs bei einfachen equipt stand sheepen, es war aber spielerisch nicht anders /simpler.



> Es ist also dumm, wenn man merkt, dass der Hardmode sich genauso spielt wie der normale? Ich würde eher Menschen Dummheit bescheinigen, die das nicht merken.^^



Lustig, fallout 3 spielt sich auf leicht genau so wie auf sehr schwer, was ein doofes spiel, und bei gears of war the same, und bei diablo wären die monster auch nur mehr und stärker, SO WAS ABER AUCh...

Du schlägst grad das Hauptargument deiner Community übrigens tot das bei classic alles besser war weils schwerer war, es waren simplere boss mechaniken und einfach mehr hp und dmg auf den mobs, ansonsten das selbe nur simpler.

Und noch mehr wird deutlich, die community regt sich nur drüber auf das sie mit ihren Equipt nicht mehr posen kann weil das Equipt nichts mehr aussagt.

Auserdem sind die hard modes nicht immer so simpel wie du sie so gern hinstellst, ich glaub 3 drachen gleichzeitig zu machen ist schon nen unterschied als wenn man nur 1nen tankt, oder die Runenbossen nicht in der einfachsten reihenfolge zu legen.



> Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn die Spieler, die mittelmäßiges Geschick haben keine Hardmodes machen, weil sie zu schwer sind und sich beim Normalmode langweilen, weil sie zu leicht sind, sind sie zu blöd oder zu faul? Wie muss man denn dann Spieler titulieren, für die der normale Modus schwer ist?



Weil sie sich nicht durchbeisen, darum, was ist denn wenn 3 wips sind? die gruppe zerschlegt sich, auserdem, über was diskutieren wir, du sagst doch hier selber das es für einen großteil der spieler zu schwer ist, also ist wow nicht zu leicht, diskusion zu ende würd ich sagen.



> Das System ist nur dann dämlich, wenn die Spieler das Spiel als Fernsehen und nicht als Spiel begreifen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es dir geht, aber ich habe viele Spiele, die ich nicht durchgespielt habe, weil es mir irgendwann zu schwer wurde. Ich weine trotzdem keine Träne deswegen. Ich weiß nicht woher der Anspruch kommt ein Spiel wäre ein Film den man zu Ende sehen



Ich versteh da jetzt nicht den zusammenhang zu dem uhrthema "wow ist zu einfach" nicht.


----------



## Quintusrex (4. November 2009)

@Skelettkrieger

Im Großen und Ganzen gebe ich dir recht, nur beim Eq sehe ich es ein wenig anders. 

Sicher lässt sich jeder Char in PdC und mit Marken für PdK fertig machen. Nur kannst du mit einem Blick auf bestimmte Teile erkennen, ob du es mit einem Spieler zu tun hast, der öfters raidet. Die Leute haben meistens bei den Waffen und oder Schmuckstücken Teile aus den Raids drinnen. 

Mal platt gesagt, mit meinem Entsandter der Sterblichkeit und Ende der Reise, habe ich es als Jäger einfacher random nen Raidplatz für PdK zu finden als mit den nur minimal schlechteren PdC hero Teilen

p.s. ich weiß, dass es bessere Waffen gibt, nur bei meinem Würfelglück dauert es halt länger bis ich was abbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Zum Posen gehören immer zwei. Derjenige der posed und derjenige der grün vor Neid danebensteht. Im Falle der Poser gab es immer schon ein probates Mittel. Einfach ignorieren. (Nein nicht den ignore-Button im Spiel, sondern das normale Ignorieren. Steht jemand mit dem ZA-Bär vor der Bank? Nicht stehenbleiben, nicht zögern einfach weiter durch ihn durch und beim Rückweg das gleiche. Posen macht nähmlich nur dann demjenigen Freude, wenn man beneidet wird und das merkt.)



Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun das leute sich drotzdem nur beschwären weil sie nicht mit ihren Equipt posen könn?





> ÄHm ja...das geht auch mit voll blau bei allen. Die Ini dauert lediglich länger, da der Schaden nicht so stark ist.



Und der heal nicht so gut und der tank nicht so viel aushält, etwa man kann es weg heilen, oder nicht, und dann sheept man eben.




> Sie geht aber unter, weil man den größten Teil des Spiels in Nichtherausforderungen stecken muss.



Wenn man ständig twinkt klar, ich hab 1nen main gehabt und war immer im aktuellen kontent ohne viel aktiv zu spielen, ich hätte jeden hardmode also locker machen könn, beschwerst du dich jetzt also drüber das die leute nicht schnell genug für hardmods full epic sind aber gelichzeitig das es zu schnell geht? Das ist schwachsinn, und nur weil ein spieler Equipt langsamer kriegt ist es dann auch nicht schwerer, ich hab aber langsam keine lust mehr darüber zu disktueiren da es nichts mehr mit dem uhrthema zu tun hat, mir gehts immer noch darum das die aussage das wow zu einfach ist schwachsinn ist, und dazu gehört eben der endcontent.



> Erst macht Blizz die Gilden überflüssig, indem neue Spieler keine Notwendigkeit mehr sehen einer beizutreten und dann soll sie das Allheilmittel sein.^^ Und ja der Hauptgrund einer Gilde war immer noch die festen Gruppen und die leichtere Organisation. Für die reinen sozialen Kontakte reicht die Freundesliste aus.



Sie sind nicht notwendig für leute die den einfachen modus spielen wollen, aber nicht für die wo den schweren wollen, wo ist also das problem abzuwegen ob man eben die schweren herausfoderungen machen will oder nicht?



> Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es von Realm zu Realm verschieden ist?



Geisterserver sind also dann dein argument? Dann such dir ne gilde oder wechsel den server, bei durchschnittlich bis gut bevölkerten servern klappt es.




> 5er sind aktueller Content. Solange man dort über die Marken Equipverbesserungen bekommt sind sie das.



Sie sind ausrüstungskontent, aber kein Aktueller Raid kontent, du solltest mir aber immer noch mitteilen über was genau du grade diskutieren willst.



```
Was bedeutet Schwierigkeitsgrad für dich?
```

Ganz einfach, wie schwer was ist? Wenn es zu leicht ist schaff ich es ohne mühe, wenn es schwer ist muss ich mich ansträngen.



> Für mich bedeutet es, dass ich dort, wo ich hin *muss* um weiter zu kommen Herausforderungen habe.



Wenn du nicht neu im spiel bist, oder ständig am rumtwinken bist dann bist du immer im aktuellen kontent ohne überhaupt marken farmen zu müssen in 5er instanzen


> Für dich bedeutet es offenbar, dass die monatelangen zu leichten Farmaktionen nicht für das Empfinden des Schwierigkeitsgrades zählen dürfen, da ja dann irgendwann was schwieriges kommt.



Was es bedeutet hab ich oben geschrieben.



> Oder besser "kommen könnte". Man weiß es ja nicht. Warum also sollte man sich monatelang langweilen, nur um eventuell dann in unbestimmter Zukunft eine Instanz zu betreten, die Herausvorderndes bietet?



Du weißt das du in deiner Arguemntation ganze zeit nur daran scheiterst das du offen zugibst zu faul zu bist zu Raiden weil du den einfachsten weg willst und dein equipt lieber langweilig farmen willst als es aus Raid instanzen zu holen? Ichw eiß nicht aber du schlägst deine Argumente regelmässig selber tot



> Oder ist die neue Instanz vielleicht wie PDK leichter als die vorherige Ulduar (Achtung das weiß ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, sondern nur von Berichten und Meinungen anderer Spieler)?



Super... man ist nicht mal im End kontent behauptet aber das spiel ist zu einfach, aber hauptsache die behauptung anderer als sein wissen hisntellen und dann behaupten das spiel ist zu leicht ^^...

Noch vorweg, es wer jetzt echt mal nett wenn du mir nach dem 20 mal mitteilst wegen was wir grad diskutieren, ich weiß es nemlich nicht, ich disktuiere seit dekunde 1 darüber das WoW nicht zu einfach ist aufgrund der endContent der genug herausforderungen bietet.

Du wiederum, hab ich das gefühl, diskutierst darüber das der weg bis dahin langweilig ist, da kann ich dir aber sagen, vilelicht sind dann mmos nichts für dich.

Früher musstest du farmen, heute musst du farmen, in zukunft musst du farmen, ob es marken oder Equipt teile sind ist da bei egal, du wirst es immer müssen, immmer immer immer immer immer immer immer.

Und in vergleich zu früher ist es heute sogar noch gering, du kritisierst das ständige abfarmen von 5er instanzen, hab mal ne instanz in Classic auf farm startus, du machst das selbe, nur eben mit 40 mann mehr, nach dem 50 mal geht dir die instanz aber auch auf die nerven, und ich find es um einiges positiver das man nach ein par wochen in die nächste raid instanz kann und ich nicht nen viertel bis halbes jahr MC sehen muss nur damit ich endlich weiter spielen kann.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (4. November 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> @Skelettkrieger
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen gebe ich dir recht, nur beim Eq sehe ich es ein wenig anders.
> 
> ...



Du hast recht. Das EQ verrät doch die "Qualität" eines Spielers.
Nur ist hier für die Lolbobraids keine Notwendigkeit gegeben.
Ich drücks anders aus:
Sucht auf Sen'jin jemand Random für PDK25 suchen sie Leute mit 3,5+k DPS.
Sucht man hingegen ausnahmsweise Rnd Ulduar 25 suchen sie Leute die auch alle Bosse gelegt haben.
Und nun: Was ist einfacher? Als DD heute 3,5+k DPS zu fahren (das macht sogar mein Magetwink absolut locker!) oder Ulduar25 Kills nachzuweisen?
75% der Spieler die mit 1+ T9 (oder T9,5) Teilen rumrennen haben noch nie Yogg gekillt und werden das auch nie machen (weil es ja nichts bringt)

Dazu kommt noch 1 sehr sehr wichtiger Punkt:
Zu BC Zeiten waren die Unterschiede zwischen T5 und T6 beim Tank ca 2-3k HP (je nach Sockelung) und 3-5% Avoid
Der Unterschied zwischen T9 und T9,5 ist beim Tank ca 2% Avoid und ungefähr 1-2k HP. Obwohl die HP um 100% gestiegen sind.
Auf den ersten Blick kann man also keinen "regelmässigen Raider" von Casual unterscheiden. Nicht mal kleine Unterschiede im Design der HC und NH Modelle gibt es.
Finde ich das durchwegs schlecht? Nein. Dass optisch die Unterschiede verkleinert wurden tut ehrlich gut.
Trtodzem wäre es halt für die Spielmechanik besser (genau wie für das Sozialgefüge) wenn man als Spieler alle Stufen durchlaufen MÜSSTE um an die wirklich fette Beute zu kommen.
Nur schon weil es A) das Spielverständnis fördert  die Raidtauglichkeit steigert (Stichwort Wipetoleranz) und C) wieder Low / Medium / High Content Gamer geben würde.

Vergleiche es doch mal mit einer Volkswirtschaft wo du einfach die komplette Mittelschicht austrocknest. Es gibt nur noch 500 Euro Jobs oder solche für 10000 Euro im Monat.
Ein Teil ist Happy mit den 500 Euro (vllt 5-10%) ein Teil mit den 10000 Euro (vllt nochmals 5%) und die breite Masse kennt zwar theoretisch die 10000 Euro Jobs, muss aber die 500er machen
und weiss dass sie dafür eigentlich zu gut sind und möchten mehr.


----------



## Dóminik91 (4. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach machen es sich viele Spieler zueinfach! Leute suchen für Naxx 10 oder 25 Spieler mit Erfahrung und Equip und die mächtig Wumms haben. Das selbe ist mit AK 10/25. "suchen leute mit equip für AK10/25".....Es gibt Grp die selbst mit guten equipten leuten da wipen weil sie 0 Movement haben bei Kora oder Ema... und Grp mit zum größten teil blauen Leuten legen die ini ohne wipe! Bei uns gestern hatten wir in AK 25 ca 8 Leute die 25% vom equipt her grün waren und wir legten Kora ohne wipe! und bei Ema schaute das anders aus...wiso? weil 50% nicht Target wechselten... *WoW ist im gesamten nicht einfach..man kann es sich nur einfach machen! *und Leute die sagen "movement braucht man seit wotlk nicht mehr" liegen da etwas falsch... steh bei Razorscale im Feuer oder bei Gormok im Feuer oder bei den Würmern vorne oder in der Seuche und renn gegen die Wand bei Eisheuler etc bist du in der regel tot! Jeder Boss verlangt Movement zwar nicht mehr so intensive wie vll damals (hab da keinen vergleich wurde da nur mit seeehr viel glück als heiler nach mh mitgenommen). Der Witz ist nur, dass der (meine Meinung nach liegt zwar daneben aber egal) großteil der Leute die für Naxx leute mit 4k dps suchen und Erfahrung selbst noch grün sind und einfach nur Equip abgreifen wollen! Blizz will zwar das jeder den Contend erlebt aber wenn Leute nur Spieler mit Erfahrung suchen..was passiert dann mit jene die nie drin waren? Selbst bei Rndgrp wird Erfahrung verlangt! *Wie schon gesagt, Wir machen es uns zu einfach wenn wir nur Erfahrene Leute mitnehmen! Nehmt mal n paar Leute mit die die Ini nicht kennen oder die mal etwas weniger an DPS machen dann kommt es euch gleich anders vor! 

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Môtsognir


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Du hast recht. Das EQ verrät doch die "Qualität" eines Spielers.
> Nur ist hier für die Lolbobraids keine Notwendigkeit gegeben.
> Ich drücks anders aus:
> Sucht auf Sen'jin jemand Random für PDK25 suchen sie Leute mit 3,5+k DPS.
> ...



Lass mich nicht lügen, aber ist es nicht ein leichtes einfach kurz den erfolg zu posten? Und sollte man nicht auch mal neuen spielern die möglichkeit geben in so eine instanz mit zu kommen? Das ist wieder das Optimum das ich kritisiere, man sucht nur die perfekten leute damit man blos nicht wipt und kritisiert dannd as man es nie tut




> Finde ich das durchwegs schlecht? Nein. Dass optisch die Unterschiede verkleinert wurden tut ehrlich gut.



Da bin ich mit dir in einer Meinung, Equipt sollte nichts besonderes sein, sondern die boss kämpfe



> Trtodzem wäre es halt für die Spielmechanik besser (genau wie für das Sozialgefüge) wenn man als Spieler alle Stufen durchlaufen MÜSSTE um an die wirklich fette Beute zu kommen.
> Nur schon weil es A) das Spielverständnis fördert  die Raidtauglichkeit steigert (Stichwort Wipetoleranz) und C) wieder Low / Medium / High Content Gamer geben würde.



Es wär aber ohne gilde gar nicht möglich alle stufen zu durchlaufen, weil man wegen fehlenden Equipt einfach keine gruppe finden, das heißt man brauch eine gilde, und in einer Gilde ist es doch sowieso egal da man die spieler kennt und weiß was sie leisten können.


----------



## derboemelte (4. November 2009)

der content ist nicht zu leicht den der endcontet ist zur zeit pdk im hero und wenigen versuchen für den tribut
is meiner meinung nach nicht zu leicht
im nonhero is der "content" schon sehr leicht damit die bosse ebend jeder sehen kann

zum thema eqip
epic is nichts besonderes mehr weil man epic hinterhergeworfen bekommt
meine freundin hat nen twink hoch gemacht und hatte auf 78 schon 4 eipcs für 80 aus pdc nonhero
und klar kann man mit marken zeug farmen
und das dauert nicht mal lange, nebenbei 10 und 25 archa und ony und rats fats hat man gutes zeug
aber das eqip ist deswegen noch nicht pdk hero tauglich

und die leute die mekern es ist viel zu leicht sollen bitte charnmen und server posten,
damit man im arsenal mal sehen kann wie weit der contet den geschafft is


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

derboemelte schrieb:


> der content ist nicht zu leicht den der endcontet ist zur zeit pdk im hero und wenigen versuchen für den tribut
> is meiner meinung nach nicht zu leicht
> im nonhero is der "content" schon sehr leicht damit die bosse ebend jeder sehen kann
> 
> ...



100% Sign

Aber mal nen ganz einfachen tipp, es ist ein spiel, kkündigt den account und hört auf wenn alles so doof ist, ansonsten kann es nicht so schlimm sein wenn ihr weiter spielt...


----------



## Fecsy (4. November 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du beziehst dich sicherlich auf die acc items...neuanfänger haben diese nicht und lvln genau so schnell wie damals.



Stimmt nicht! Bis level 60 bekommen die schon 20% mehr EXP. ab60 bis 70 10% mehr als damals. Mit dem Acczeugs noch mehr.


----------



## Quintusrex (4. November 2009)

Ich habe nichts gegen Spieler ohne Erfahrung, Immerhin muss ich ja auch bei jedem neuen Content versuchen ohne diese in die Randomraids zu kommen, wenn ich noch nicht drinnen war.

aber es geht einfach zu weit, einem Spieler in PdK erklären zu müssen, wie er seine Klasse zu spielen hat.


Ich zocke in einer kleinen Fungilde, den einzigen Raid , den wir problemlos auf die Beine bekommen ist Naxx 10. Es hat also jeder bei uns die Möglichkeit, seine Spielweise "gefahrlos" zu testen. Die meisten von uns haben dann aber auch keine Probleme mehr in anderen Raids zu bestehen. 

Einen Tank, der nur Markenzeugs anhat und der Meinung ist er könne, ohne vorher auch nur einen Raid von innen gesehen zu haben, PdK 10 tanken (kein Witz, hab ich wirklich erlebt) muss ich mir wirklich nicht geben.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Lass mich nicht lügen, aber ist es nicht ein leichtes einfach kurz den erfolg zu posten? Und sollte man nicht auch mal neuen spielern die möglichkeit geben in so eine instanz mit zu kommen? Das ist wieder das Optimum das ich kritisiere, man sucht nur die perfekten leute damit man blos nicht wipt und kritisiert dannd as man es nie tut



Den Erfolg zu posten, das ist leicht. Ihn zu haben eher weniger.
Es ging mir darum zu zeigen dass Uduar mehr Erfahrung / Skill benötigt als PDK25er wo Gear > all ist.





> Es wär aber ohne gilde gar nicht möglich alle stufen zu durchlaufen, weil man wegen fehlenden Equipt einfach keine gruppe finden, das heißt man brauch eine gilde, und in einer Gilde ist es doch sowieso egal da man die spieler kennt und weiß was sie leisten können.



Das stimmt nicht. Zu Zeiten von Ulduar25 wurden regelmässig Naxx25 Rnd runs veranstaltet welche einem EQ brachten um danach Ulduar25 zu gehen.
Zudem gab es immer mal wieder die Variante dass bestehende Gilden Lückenfüller für Ulu25 gesucht haben.
Hier geht es um folgendes: Naxx, Obsi, AK wurden (Ak wird noch) Rnd gemacht. Auch als Ulduar25 schon draussen war. Man war auf Naxx EQ schlichtweg bei einigen Encountern angewiesen.
Ulduar25 wurde aber (auf Sen'Jin) zu keiner Zeit rnd gemacht. Es grenzte an ein Wunder wenn sowas mal passierte! Der Grund ist ein einfacher: PDK25 benötigt KEIN Ulduar25 Gear um erfolgreich gecleart werden zu können. Es reicht wenn man sich für ein paar Triumph und Eroberungsembleme EQ zusammenhamstert.
Ulduar25 konnte man weder mit reinem HC-Eq locker gehen noch mit dem Markenstuff.




Quintusrex schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Spieler ohne Erfahrung, Immerhin muss ich ja auch bei jedem neuen Content versuchen ohne diese in die Randomraids zu kommen, wenn ich noch nicht drinnen war.
> 
> aber es geht einfach zu weit, einem Spieler in PdK erklären zu müssen, wie er seine Klasse zu spielen hat.
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Man muss sich das nicht geben. Aber es ist machbar. Ein Tank mit etwas wenigem an Markengear und heroic Ini / pdc Epics der kann das. Und zwar ohne drölfzig wipes. Es wird vllt 2 pro boss geben.
Geh mal Ulduar10 mit einem Tank der die Ini nicht kennt. spätestens die Wächter sind Endstation!


ICC wird nochmal in diese Richtung gehen. Auf dem PTR legen Rnd Gruppen OHNE Teamspeak und OHNE Taktik nach 2-3 Wipes den vorletzen Boss des Raids.
Erinnert mich stark an PDK25... (PS die Bosse da sind +/- mit Naxxtaktik zu legen)


----------



## zetaro (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Daran ist dann aber dein server schuld und die Regel ist es nicht.



Du hast also auf jedem Realm einen Char, um sagen zu können, dass das nicht die Regel ist?



> Tja, von releas an dabei sein oder mit freunden spielen die eben nicht auf dem Optimum sind und man hat das problem nicht, das hat aber nichts mit dem thema zu tun das das spiel zu leicht ist und keine herausfoderung bietet, das gehört dann in die Katigorie das leveln ist zu leicht, andersum hab ich aber noch keinen gehört der sagt ich möchte gern 4 wochen länger im low kontent verbringen, ebenfals kaum.



Ich fürchte, du siehst den Zusammenhang nicht. Eine Pause von 2 Monaten, eine Raidgruppe, die auseinanderfällt, <beliebige Verzögerung einsetzen> und du landest im Content der zu einfach und damit langweilig ist. In Klassik und BC war es so, dass nach 2 Monaten die Leute auf deiner Stufe 2-3 Items mehr hatten. Jetzt haben sie ganze Tiersets mehr und gehen schon in die nächste Ini.



> Achso, was ist dann an classic oder BC besser? Die Boss meachniken waren um so älter wow war um so einfacher und simpler gehalten, was soll blizzard dann machen um die fights schwerer zu machen? Auser schaden und HP war früher in den instanzen und Raids auch nichts anders, deswegen musste man auch mobs bei einfachen equipt stand sheepen, es war aber spielerisch nicht anders /simpler.



Jein. Man muss die Bosse einzeln betrachten. Es gibt auch in Klassik und BC mehr Bosse, die schwerer sind. Ich kann dir kein Rezept sagen, ab wann ein Boss als "schwer" empfunden wird. Aber es sind auch nicht die Bosse ansich, die das Empfinden des "zu leicht" geben. 



> Lustig, fallout 3 spielt sich auf leicht genau so wie auf sehr schwer, was ein doofes spiel, und bei gears of war the same, und bei diablo wären die monster auch nur mehr und stärker, SO WAS ABER AUCh...



Deswegen habe ich diese Spiele auch nicht mehr auf dem schweren Grad gespielt. Es war langweilig. 



> Du schlägst grad das Hauptargument deiner Community übrigens tot das bei classic alles besser war weils schwerer war, es waren simplere boss mechaniken und einfach mehr hp und dmg auf den mobs, ansonsten das selbe nur simpler.



*seufz* 

1. ich spreche für mich....nicht für irgendeine nichtexistierende Gruppierung hinter mir
2. Sehe ich die Einfachheit des Contents im Moment nicht in den Bossen begründet. Ich habe lediglich eine Erklärung geboten, warum so wenige Hardmodes als etwas erstrebenswertes ansehen.



> Und noch mehr wird deutlich, die community regt sich nur drüber auf das sie mit ihren Equipt nicht mehr posen kann weil das Equipt nichts mehr aussagt.



Ich weiß nicht, warum du immer auf dem Equip rumreitest. Mir ist vollkommen egal, wer was trägt, solange ich für mich Herausforderungen finde.



> Auserdem sind die hard modes nicht immer so simpel wie du sie so gern hinstellst, ich glaub 3 drachen gleichzeitig zu machen ist schon nen unterschied als wenn man nur 1nen tankt, oder die Runenbossen nicht in der einfachsten reihenfolge zu legen.



Ich schrieb auch nicht das alle Hardmodes so sind. Deinem Beispiel stehen dann z.B. der Deconstructor, Thorim und Hodir entgegen. Ich war noch nicht in PDK...wie groß ist der Unterschied der Encounter normal <-> heroic? Sind da mehr Fertigkeiten zu beachten oder nur besseres Equip?



> Weil sie sich nicht durchbeisen, darum, was ist denn wenn 3 wips sind? die gruppe zerschlegt sich, auserdem, über was diskutieren wir, du sagst doch hier selber das es für einen großteil der spieler zu schwer ist, also ist wow nicht zu leicht, diskusion zu ende würd ich sagen.



Nochmal *seufz*

soll ich....? Nein ich verweise besser auf die bereits gemachten Erklärungen.



> Ich versteh da jetzt nicht den zusammenhang zu dem uhrthema "wow ist zu einfach" nicht.



Ähm....es ist die Antwort auf dein "das alte System war dämlich"-Post.....


----------



## Skelettkrieger (4. November 2009)

Ein Encounter ist dann schwer wenn man ihn jeden Raid von neuem lernen muss.
Z.B. hat es in BC vor dem 30% Nerf nie bedeutet dass man Illidan jedes mal legt wenn er 1x down war.
Yogg-Saron ist in WotLK für mich persönlich ein Boss mit diesem Anspruch (ausser dass das Gear hat schlechter balanced ist).
Anub ist wenn man ihn 1x down hat im 10&25er NH sowie im 10ner hc ein Farmboss.

@zetaro:
PDK10ner & 25er nh ist schlicht farm.
Vergleichen wir es mit hc:
PDoK10 <-> PDK10:
+ EQ wird benötigt
+ Movement bei Twins und Anub
+ Healintensiver
generell einfach wenn man es 1x down hat!

PDoK25 <-> PDK25:
+ sehr sehr sehr viel Mehr DPS & Heal
+ Champions (3ter Boss) brauchen mehr CC & Unterbrechungen
+ Twins brauchen kontrollierten Schaden und es dürfen nur sehr wenige (maximal 3-4) DDs sterben. Movement ist wichtiger!
+ Anub (hab ich noch nicht gesehen) braucht 2 Hitimmune Add-Tanks. Es braucht Massiven DMG auf den Boss.
   Die Adds fressen extrem viel Heal!
generell sind die Bosse 1-2 relativ einfach wenn man es 1x hat, es muss halt jeder bereit sein!
Champions sind je nach setup schwerer / einfacher
Twins sind ein echter Prüfstein für viele Gilden (natürlich nicht für alle)
Anub ist ein harter Endboss wo alles stimmen muss und man auch etwas Glück benötigt.


----------



## DeusExMachina (4. November 2009)

es ist nicht zu leicht!!! für die zocker die kein rl mehr haben mag sein, das hardmode auch nicht mehr ausreicht, jedoch die masse, ist zufrieden so wie es grad ist. diejenigen denen es zu leicht ist und meckern, dürfen sich gern ein anderes game suchen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
diese dps sachen verfälschen sowieso das ganze game, das zum. in raids auf teamplay basiert. wenn ich oft lese dd gesucht für XX nicht unter 4k dps wirds mir immer schlecht. wenn es denn soviele "profizocker" gäbe, hätte die kein problem genug member für ihren raid zu finden. ausserdem, wo liegt dann der reiz, wenn ich pdk in 30 min. clear mache???
jeder nimmt doch die marken gerne mit und weiss gott, ich sehe viele die ihre marken dann einlösen um besseres equip zu erhalten. auf dem basiert auch das genre.
einen tipp hätte ich... zieht eure naxx sachen an und geht dann pdk oder ähnliches... viell. erhöht das dann den reiz?!

jetzt soll noch einer sagen, das ich nicht zum. ansatzweise recht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Den Erfolg zu posten, das ist leicht. Ihn zu haben eher weniger.



Wenn man seine erfolge aber postet steht das dann auch wenn er fertig ist das es geschaft ist, wenn nicht eben nicht, mit datum usw, und in der Amory steht es genau so.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wenn man seine erfolge aber postet steht das dann auch wenn er fertig ist das es geschaft ist, wenn nicht eben nicht, mit datum usw, und in der Amory steht es genau so.



trotzdem muss man einen Erfolg HABEN um damit in einen Raid zu kommen die nur Leute mit dem Erfolg WOLLEN.
was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## DonHeid (4. November 2009)

Also so langsam geht mir das ganze WoW ist zu leicht gesabbel auf den Keks.

Aber ziehen wir doch mal ne Progress-Seite zu rate.

Lt. WoWProgress sieht es derzeit folgendermaßen aus.

49,26% aller Gilden haben die Wächter in Ulduar gelegt
32,08% haben Yoggi down

Also alleine hier zeigt sich so leicht scheint es wohl nicht zu sein, aber es wird noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Algalon freigespielt haben derzeit nur 5,15% aller Gilden
Ihn gelegt 3,36% und Yoggi ohne Wächter sogar nur 1,07%.

Öhm...Content zuleicht????? wohl kaum.

Schauen wir uns mal PDK 25er an (den 10er lass ich jetzt mal aus).

25er normal haben derzeit 58,35% aller Gilden gecleart.
UNd jetzt wirds richtig interessant.

Die Bestien im Hero-Modus haben derzeit 17,36% down, die Zwillinge 9,17% und Anub haben sageundschreibe 1,80% aller Gilden down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei den Tributen wirds noch dünner. PDOK ohne Wipe haben derzeit 109 Gilden weltweit clear!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und den Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit hat Ensidia die letzte Woche geknackt und der Patch is schon ne weile on.

Also nach zu leicht sieht mir das ganze nicht gerade aus, auch wenn die Zahlen der Page  etwas ungenau sind und hier auch keine Random-Gruppen erfasst werden.

Sorry dass das ganze jetzt so lang wurde, aber vielleicht lasen sich die ganzen Mimimimi es sit alles zuleicht winer diese Zahlen mal auf der Zunge zergehen.


----------



## Omidas (4. November 2009)

Ich würde sagen, das der Content nicht zu leicht ist, sondern nur abartig schlecht aufgebaut ist.

Den wie viele andere es auch sagen, ist der Hardmode so wie er im Moment vorkommt in keinster 
Weise motivierend für mich. Viele aus meiner alten Gilde sind, nach dem die Gilde an eben diesem 
Motivationsloch PdOK zerbrochen ist, zu 2 Gilden gegangen, die jetzt sich an Anub HM versuchen.
Wäre vielleicht interessant da mit zu machen. Aber ich habe noch vorm ersten HM Kill da 
aufgegeben. Die Bestien HM. 90% das gleiche nur mehr. Unnötige Fehler, die selbst gute Spieler
sich im Easy Content zugelegt haben, die dann zu dummen und nervigen Wipes führen. 
Null Intresse das so zu machen. Wenn sie wenigstens wie Mimiron/Frey/... HM wären, wäre es
vielleicht anders. Nicht aber so.

Ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit einen Post verfasst, wie man dieses Motivationsloch umgehen könnte.
Wall Of Text Inc:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=10901470327
Kann dort nicht auf Fragen/Flames etc Antowrten, da kein laufender Account

Kurz gefasst:
Zuerst die Schwierige Variante ALLEINE anbieten. Erst nach und nach OPTIONAL eine Vereinfachung
anbieten. Dadurch wären die guten Spieler motiviert den anspruchsvollen Content auch anzugehen.
Gleichzeitig könnte auch jeder der keine Zeit etc. hat den Content doch noch sehen. Halt um 1-2
Monate Zeit versetzt. Was aber auch reichen würde Arthas noch vorm Addon zu bezwingen.

WotlK kann schwer sein ... nur ist es mit solchen Hürden verbunden dies auch wahr zu nehmen.
Das wäre eine Möglichkeit es allen schmackhaft zu machen.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> trotzdem muss man einen Erfolg HABEN um damit in einen Raid zu kommen die nur Leute mit dem Erfolg WOLLEN.
> was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen?



Das ist mir klar, ich wollt damit aufzeigen das beide wege einfach sind, aber ob man jetzt nen erfolg nach weißt, oder post was für equipt man hat (in zeiten wo man noch mit seinen equipt posten konnte) macht keinen unterschied, auser das man so erfolge nicht offen vor sich her trägt ist die Barriere die selbe.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (4. November 2009)

DonHeid schrieb:


> Also so langsam geht mir das ganze WoW ist zu leicht gesabbel auf den Keks.
> 
> Aber ziehen wir doch mal ne Progress-Seite zu rate.
> 
> ...



du gibst zu viel auf den 50er Tributrun.
Da brauchts einfach auch n Stück glück.
Wir rennen dem Erfolg im 10ner seit 6 IDs hinterher weil jedes mal irgendwas passiert. Serverlagg, Massen DC einzel DC uswusw. Die liste lässt sich beliebig erweitern.
ZB War Anub auf 50k HP untern und die 4 Adds Casten alle Schattenhieb. Mein Schock-CD ist rdy aber die Tastatur verzögert den Befehlt genau 0,25 Seks zu lange. 3 DDs und MT down. Wipe bei sage und schreibe 1435hp

und nein das Posen mit Erfolgen =/= Eq Posen.
Nur weil ich Yogg im 25er ohne hardmode gelegt habe kann ich das nicht posen nennen.
Wäre in etwa so als hättest du dich zu BT Zeiten nach Shatt gestellt mit T4 EQ und dir n Schild gemalt mit der aufschrift "haha ich habe den nicht-end-content-clear, ich bin so toll"
Es geht mir schon viel viel eher darum dass man Erfolge nicht hat / haben muss die von alten Raids kommen.
Für PDK25 ist die Erfahrung egal. Auch ob man jemals geraidet hat. Hauptsache vorne kommt was raus.
Für Ulduar25 ist das Eq < Erfahrung.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

Aua Aua meine Augen Rechtschreibung war noch nie deine Stärke oder? Ich mein ja nur...
Zum Topic: Der Content ist nicht zu leicht, ich finde die Bosskämpfe eigentlich recht knackig ,vor allem in Ulduar 25.
Was hingegen eine Frechheit ist das es so leicht zugänglich ist.
Nicht allein wegen den fehlenden Zugangsquest (ich erinner nur mal an die Questreihen von Ony und old Naxx)
sondern auch vom Equip her...
Denn wer früher vor BC raiden wollte musste wirklich hart schuften dafür um ein gewisses Grundequip zu haben heute gehen wir mal 10 heros und gut iss...das is wirklich schade... ach ja und nuffi... hast du mal die alten Raids gemacht? mit 40 lvl 60gern? Denke ich kaum denn sonst würdest du nicht so reden...
so das wars erstmal von mir 
mfg euer arthi


----------



## zetaro (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun das leute sich drotzdem nur beschwären weil sie nicht mit ihren Equipt posen könn?



Du regst dich über Poser auf, dass man meinen könnte sie wären für den Untergang der Welt verantwortlich. Posen wäre nie eine zu diskutierende Sache geworden, wenn alle Spieler die Größe gehabt hätten die Poser von Anfang an zu ignorieren.



> Und der heal nicht so gut und der tank nicht so viel aushält, etwa man kann es weg heilen, oder nicht, und dann sheept man eben.



nein! Wozu? Ich habe am Anfang von WotLK 5er gemacht, wo noch niemand "Full-Epic" rumgerannt ist. In keiner Heroic war CC oder sonderlich große Taktik nötig. Ich kann mich nur an eine Sache erinnern. Burg heroic Endboss...da musste ich tatsächlich aus dem Schlag rausrennen, den ich jetzt mit Epic-Equip aushalte. 




> Wenn man ständig twinkt klar, ich hab 1nen main gehabt und war immer im aktuellen kontent ohne viel aktiv zu spielen, ich hätte jeden hardmode also locker machen könn, beschwerst du dich jetzt also drüber das die leute nicht schnell genug für hardmods full epic sind aber gelichzeitig das es zu schnell geht? Das ist schwachsinn, und nur weil ein spieler Equipt langsamer kriegt ist es dann auch nicht schwerer, ich hab aber langsam keine lust mehr darüber zu disktueiren da es nichts mehr mit dem uhrthema zu tun hat, mir gehts immer noch darum das die aussage das wow zu einfach ist schwachsinn ist, und dazu gehört eben der endcontent.



mach mal 2 Monate Pause^^
Wenn ich sehe wie stark frequentiert die 5er sind, bin ich nicht der einzige, der die Aufrüstungen benötigt.



> Sie sind nicht notwendig für leute die den einfachen modus spielen wollen, aber nicht für die wo den schweren wollen, wo ist also das problem abzuwegen ob man eben die schweren herausfoderungen machen will oder nicht?



Stimmt nicht. Es gibt auch Randomsuchen für Hardmodes.



> Geisterserver sind also dann dein argument? Dann such dir ne gilde oder wechsel den server, bei durchschnittlich bis gut bevölkerten servern klappt es.



Nein sind sie nicht. Gilneas ist sehr gut besucht. Keine Ahnung wo du das "Geisterserverargument" siehst. Es ist nur so, dass der Pulk der Spieler vom Equip her Ulduar, Naxx, Maly etc schon weit hinter sich gelassen hat. 



> Sie sind ausrüstungskontent, aber kein Aktueller Raid kontent, du solltest mir aber immer noch mitteilen über was genau du grade diskutieren willst.



Wir diskutieren über das Empfinden "WoW zu leicht" und da ich 5er machen müsste, um weiter zu kommen, ist für mich WoW zu leicht.



> ```
> Was bedeutet Schwierigkeitsgrad für dich?
> ```
> 
> Ganz einfach, wie schwer was ist? Wenn es zu leicht ist schaff ich es ohne mühe, wenn es schwer ist muss ich mich ansträngen.



Das habe ich nicht gefragt. Du weichst mir aus. 



> Wenn du nicht neu im spiel bist, oder ständig am rumtwinken bist dann bist du immer im aktuellen kontent ohne überhaupt marken farmen zu müssen in 5er instanzen



Nein ich bin nicht neu im Spiel. Ich habe lediglich den Fehler gemacht eine längere Pause einzulegen. Aber ich wiederhole mich. Du magst ja nicht akzeptieren, dass man auf anderen Realms keine Gruppen für bestimmte Raidinstanzen findet. Ich habe da andere Erfahrungen. 



> Du weißt das du in deiner Arguemntation ganze zeit nur daran scheiterst das du offen zugibst zu faul zu bist zu Raiden weil du den einfachsten weg willst und dein equipt lieber langweilig farmen willst als es aus Raid instanzen zu holen? Ichw eiß nicht aber du schlägst deine Argumente regelmässig selber tot



Ich bin also zu faul, weil ich keine Randommitstreiter für Raidinstanz X finde...^^ süß...ehrlich.


----------



## zetaro (4. November 2009)

> Super... man ist nicht mal im End kontent behauptet aber das spiel ist zu einfach, aber hauptsache die behauptung anderer als sein wissen hisntellen und dann behaupten das spiel ist zu leicht ^^...



Nach der Argumentation sollten offenbar Spiele immer folgendermaßen aufgebaut sein. 

Von 10 Stunden angestrebter Spielzeit sind:

-8 Stunden BrainAFK auf eine Taste tippen und
-2 Stunden Spielspaß, den man aber erst erreicht, wenn man die 8 Stunden hinter sich hat. 

Hört sich für mich nicht nach einem Verkaufsschlager an^^



> Noch vorweg, es wer jetzt echt mal nett wenn du mir nach dem 20 mal mitteilst wegen was wir grad diskutieren, ich weiß es nemlich nicht, ich disktuiere seit dekunde 1 darüber das WoW nicht zu einfach ist aufgrund der endContent der genug herausforderungen bietet.



"zu leicht" ist immer eine Empfindungsfrage. Du magst WoW als nicht zu leicht empfinden, weil du einige wenige Dinge als Herausforderung siehst. Ich sehe es als zu leicht, weil die meisten Dinge die ich mache (bzw. machen müsste) zu leicht sind. Du magst glücklich mit deinen 10% Herausforderung sein. Ich bin unglücklich über meine 90% Langeweile.



> Du wiederum, hab ich das gefühl, diskutierst darüber das der weg bis dahin langweilig ist, da kann ich dir aber sagen, vilelicht sind dann mmos nichts für dich.



Dieses Empfinden war aber weder in Klassik noch in BC vorhanden. Es ist also nicht so, dass MMOs  nichts für mich sind, sondern lediglich die derzeitige Politik von Blizz betreffend des Addons.



> Früher musstest du farmen, heute musst du farmen, in zukunft musst du farmen, ob es marken oder Equipt teile sind ist da bei egal, du wirst es immer müssen, immmer immer immer immer immer immer immer.



Farmen ist ungleich Farmen. Ich habe auch in Klassik keine Farmorgien veranstalltet, wenn das Farmen keinen Spaß machte. (z.B. Gold fürs schnelle Mount) Und dann gab es Farmen, welches wiederum Spaß machte. 



> Und in vergleich zu früher ist es heute sogar noch gering, du kritisierst das ständige abfarmen von 5er instanzen, hab mal ne instanz in Classic auf farm startus, du machst das selbe, nur eben mit 40 mann mehr, nach dem 50 mal geht dir die instanz aber auch auf die nerven, und ich find es um einiges positiver das man nach ein par wochen in die nächste raid instanz kann und ich nicht nen viertel bis halbes jahr MC sehen muss nur damit ich endlich weiter spielen kann.



Das Problem früher und heute:

Die Instanzen verbrauchen sich schneller (3-4 am Abend statt einer)
Die Instanzen haben schon im dafür vorgesehenen Equip kaum Taktik und Herausforderung geboten.
Die Equipherausgabefrequenz ist so stark angestiegen, dass das "ausequippen" der 5er schneller vonstatten geht 

Das sind die Gründe, warum die 5er im Gegensatz zu früher langweilig sind. 
Es geht nicht um die Anzahl der Farmruns, sondern wie schnell sich die Instanz verbraucht.

Ich muss jetzt weg. Ich schaue heute abend nochmal rein.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Du hast also auf jedem Realm einen Char, um sagen zu können, dass das nicht die Regel ist?



Nein zugegeben, ich habe nur auf 3 servern gespielt und jeweils noch 2 freunde auf 2 anderen gehabt, drotzdem ging das auf meinen Problem los, und wenn du willst frag ich gern auch die 2 ob es bei ihnen möglich ist random was zu finden.

Auf jeden fall schon mal mehr als 1 server.



> Ich fürchte, du siehst den Zusammenhang nicht. Eine Pause von 2 Monaten, eine Raidgruppe, die auseinanderfällt, <beliebige Verzögerung einsetzen> und du landest im Content der zu einfach und damit langweilig ist. In Klassik und BC war es so, dass nach 2 Monaten die Leute auf deiner Stufe 2-3 Items mehr hatten. Jetzt haben sie ganze Tiersets mehr und gehen schon in die nächste Ini.



Naja, patch 3.2 ist jetzt auch schon gut 2 bis 3 monate da, also wegen 2 monaten pause verliert keiner den anschluss, und es gibt in jeder Raid ini hard modes



> Jein. Man muss die Bosse einzeln betrachten. Es gibt auch in Klassik und BC mehr Bosse, die schwerer sind. Ich kann dir kein Rezept sagen, ab wann ein Boss als "schwer" empfunden wird. Aber es sind auch nicht die Bosse ansich, die das Empfinden des "zu leicht" geben.



Aber die bosse sind von der spielmechanik drotzdem simpler, besonders in sachen classic, bz waren sie zugegeben schon sehr fortgeschritten.




> Deswegen habe ich diese Spiele auch nicht mehr auf dem schweren Grad gespielt. Es war langweilig.



Gut, aber dann ist das MMO einfach nichts für dich, es ist egal ob classic oder jetzt immer das selbe und wird sich nicht ändern, du wirst immer den selben boss 1000 mal hintereinander farmen, egal ob nur 1ne stufe die sau schwer ist , oder mehrere stufen an schwirigkeits graden, das selbe ist es immer.

Nur, in vergleich zu früher, geben die hartmodes wenigens etwas variation, wie gesagt, 3 bosse gleichzeitig zu killen ist was anderes als nur 1nen boss, das du bei einem gleichen boss im hardmode nicht ne komplett neue spielmechanik kriegst ist klar, aber genau gleich spielen sie sich nie, fähigkeiten verändern sich und manchmal kommen so viel ich weiß sogar welche dazu, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Aber es hört sich einfach nur so an wie wenn ein MMO für dich nichts ist, aber das macht wow nicht zu leicht oder zu schlecht, es it einfach nicht dein geschmack, so wie eben Gears of war nicht so mein geschmack ist obwohl das spiel nen super titel sein soll.



> 1. ich spreche für mich....nicht für irgendeine nichtexistierende Gruppierung hinter mir
> 2. Sehe ich die Einfachheit des Contents im Moment nicht in den Bossen begründet. Ich habe lediglich eine Erklärung geboten, warum so wenige Hardmodes als etwas erstrebenswertes ansehen.



Richtig, sie liegt auch nicht an den bossen, es ist einfach fakt das es wie ein Offline spiel ist das dir 3 schwirigkeits modie bietet, wer nur den leichten spielt und dann sagt es ist zu leicht ist dann eben selber schuld ^^



> Ich weiß nicht, warum du immer auf dem Equip rumreitest. Mir ist vollkommen egal, wer was trägt, solange ich für mich Herausforderungen finde.



Weil es eben das ist was die Community stört, das sie damit nicht immer posen können, warum sonst wird das Argument " Wow ist zu einfach man kriegt das equipt in den po geschoben" als argument genommen? Und so viel ichw eiß war dein erster post wo du mich zitierst hast genau die aussage das Equipt eben doch was mit schwirigkeit zu tun hat.



> Ich schrieb auch nicht das alle Hardmodes so sind. Deinem Beispiel stehen dann z.B. der Deconstructor, Thorim und Hodir entgegen. Ich war noch nicht in PDK...wie groß ist der Unterschied der Encounter normal <-> heroic? Sind da mehr Fertigkeiten zu beachten oder nur besseres Equip?



Weiß ich nicht, ich war noch nicht PDK, aber fakt ist das hardmodes sich meist weiter spielt, fakt ist aber auch das sich die boss mechaniken egal ob classic oder Wotlk pro boss nicht unterschieden egal wie oft man sie spielt, also bist du im falschen spiel wenn du nicht bereit bist immer und immer die selbe boss mechanik zu machen die eben nur den unterschied von mehr hp und mehr dmg hat (und wie gesagt bei hardmodes extras die ganz klar andere spielweisen erfordern)




Also fassen wir zusammen.

Du bist nicht bereit das spiel so weit zu spielen das du raiden kannst (bwohl du es schon kannst, du willst nur nicht weil du den einfachen weg der equipt beschaffung willst und dein server wohl ein geister server oder raidfauler server ist)

Du bist nicht bereit immer und immer die selben bosse zu machen, egal ob schwer oder leicht, dann ist ein MMO, besonders Pve orientiert nichts für dich, weil es eben immer das selbe bleiben wird, das sind eben MMos, und da du dich anderwaltig wohl auch nicht zu beschäftigen weißt im spiel sowieso nicht.

Und allgemein eine diskusion über die schwirigkeit des spiels zu führen, was eben im raid kontent besteht und nicht in 5er instanzen, ist sinnlos wenn man selber nicht raidet, du für dich selber magst die 5er inis als aktuellen kontent sehen, das sind sie aber nicht, sie sind als Ausgleich und lückenfüller für die raidfreien zeiten super, übrigens würd dein marken Equipt wohl nicht dazu Reichen PDK hero geschweige den hard mode fähig zu werden, wenn du glück hast reicht das grad mal für pdk normal


----------



## Laoche (4. November 2009)

ich kann dir nur vollkommend recht geben
und was daran schlecht sein soll, dass auch spieler die nicht ihr halbes (oder ganzes) leben im WOW universum verbringen auch zu einigermaßen guter aurüstung kommen, kann ich einfach nicht verstehn.
Wer das nicht versteht sollte eventuell sein spielverhalten etwas kritischer betrachten.


----------



## Thunderclash (4. November 2009)

WoW ist klar nicht zu leicht geworden - es hat sich eben entwickelt, entwickelt zu einem Einsteigerfreundlichen MMO (War es schon vor 5 Jahren, im Vergleich zum damaligen Standard)

Man kann das heutige WotLK ziemlich gut mit unserem Schulsystem vergleichen:

Alle Spieler haben zunächst die gleichen Voraussetzungen und je nach Zeit (Zeit die ich ins lernen stecke z.b.) und natürlich auch Begabung (IQ nicht jeder Mensch kann seinen Dr. schreiben) erreiche ich einen bestimmten Abschluß. 

Ohne ausserordentliche Begabung, dafür aber mit viel Zeit kann jeder über Marken seine Ausrüstung auf ein mittleres Maß (ilvl 200-226) bringen. Und das komplett ohne auch nur eine Raidinstanz von innen gesehen zu haben. Finde ich persönlich absolut legitim, den jeder der jetzt mit WoW anfängt hat die Chance den Anschluß nicht ganz zu verlieren oder aber auch Twinks auf ein gutes Niveau zu heben. Ist für diese Spieler WoW zu einfach? Ich glaube nicht, den Ausrüstung ist nicht alles und die Hero Inis sind ganz sicher nicht super einfach. (erinnert euch mal, an den Anfang von Lichking....HdB und Co.)

Nennen wir diese Gruppe einfach Gelegenheitspieler (Casuals). ;-)

Dann sind da noch die Raider, Spieler die eben etwas mehr Zeit in WoW und Ihrem Char stecken. Sie beschäftigen sich mit Werten, Skillungen und Bosstaktiken (die WoW Foren sind voll davon). Meist sind diese in Raidgilden zu finden, mal besser, mal schlechter.....aber alle haben Spass an Raids. Die Ausrüstung dieser Spieler dürfte sich ab ilvl 226 aufwärts bewegen und die ein oder anderen versuchen sich an Ulduar Hardmodes und PdOK. Für diese Spieler sind natürlich Hero Inis ein Witz was natürlich schnell dazu führt zu sagen: "WoW ist zu leicht".

Natürlich sind Mathe Prüfungen aus der 5. Klasse für einen Abiturient mit Mathe LK in der 12. Klasse keine Herrausforderung. Trotzdem kommen die wenigsten auf die Idee zu sagen: "Mathe ist zu leicht". ;-)

Dann gibt es noch das Argument, das man sogar mit Random Gruppen Raidinstantzen wie Ulduar und Co. clearen kann. Ja das stimmt...aber nur bedingt. Als Ulduar auf die Live Server gespielt wurde sind Random Gruppen gerade mal am Flammenleviathan vorbei gekommen und selbst das war für einige Gruppen schon zu viel. Random Gruppen sind sehr schwierig einzuschätzen, da man eben nicht weiß wo die Spieler herkommen. Sind es nur Leute aus anderen Raids und die Ausrüstung stimmt, dann ist Ulduar und Co kein großes Problem. Sind nur Casuals dabei ist wohl Naxxramas schon eine großer Herausforderung. Eine Mischung aus den zwei Spielertypen gibt es natürlich auch und der Erfolg liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen.

Ein aktuelles Beispiel dürfte wohl Onxyia sein: Es gibt auch selbst nach 5 Jahren noch Leute die im heutigen Flammenatem sterben, in die Welpen gekickt werden oder mal das Spalten/Schwanzfeger abbekommen. Egal ob es an Unwissenheit, fehlender Praxis und einfach an Dummheit liegt.....Ony als Random Gruppe kann zur Geduldsprobe werden.

Fazit: WoW zu einfach? Eher nicht, jeder kann sich seine eigene Herausforderung suchen, ob es nun leveln, HeroInis, Raiden oder Hardmodes sind. Niemand kommt auf die Idee mit Level 40 in Nagrand zu questen. Und für wen die Hardmodes auch keine Herausforderung mehr bieten, vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja dann bei For the Horde bewerben.....Dank Fraktionswechsel auch kein Problem für die Allianz. ;-)


----------



## Hicks1 (4. November 2009)

Also ich finde die Möglichkeiten die der aktuelle Content bietet nicht zu leicht. 

Im grunde wird jedem etwas geboten. Wenn einem der Normal-Modus zu leicht ist, versucht man sich am Hard-Mode, der mit Random sehr schwer bis garnicht zu bewältigen ist. 

Hat man sich auch hier durchgeschlagen gibt es noch etliche Achivements an denen man sich die Zähne ausbeissen kann. 

Ich denke vielen Spielern fehlt einfach das: Guck mich an, ich hab ne menge aktueller Epixs und bin Imba.

Das hat mit dem Content alledings nur bedingt etwas zu tun. Die beiden Dinge sollte man trennen, denn die Items dienen dem weiterkommen im Raid und nicht dem Gepose.

Lg. Belo


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

> Wir diskutieren über das Empfinden "WoW zu leicht" und da ich 5er machen müsste, um weiter zu kommen, ist für mich WoW zu leicht.



Musst du nicht, du stellst es als UNMÖGLICH da in die älteren raid instanzen zu kommen, das ist es aber nicht, selbst auf deinen server ist es garantiert nicht ungmöglich, man muss eben ein bischen in Kommunkation mit der Community tretten und sich eben spieler suchen die für die vorharben geeignet sind, aber behaupten das "spiel" ist zu leicht ist lächerlich, dann behaupte 5er instanzen sind zu leicht, aber nicht wow ist zu leicht, weil du bist der perfekte beispeil für die Katigorie "zu faul oder zu.... um zu raiden und somit die schweren sachen anzugehen, fakt ist, Raiden ist endcontent, nicht 5er instanzen, genau so wie man 50er PvP nicht balanced sondern 80er PvP, so wird Pve auch für die aktuelle Raid intanz balanced und nicht für die alten 5er,denn das ist nicht der endcontent, du ernennst ihn dir selber so, dai st aber dein problem

Wenn du selber den leichten weg wählst, selber schuld, daran scheitert die Community und das hab ich schon oft genug gesagt.

Der weg zum schwereren steht offen, wenn du nicht fähig bist Raiden zu gehen, das ist dann dein pech, ja 5er instanzen sind einfach, aber das ist nicht der endcontent ganz einfach, maximal einer von meheren möglichkeiten sich den aktuellen kontent anzuschließen,wenn dir das schon zu viel ist /quit the game.

Da das der kern der Diskuion fassen wir das auch mal auf das hier zusammen.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

naja die raids waren auch mal schwerer muss ich zugeben wenn ich mich da an den guten alten raggi erinner... oder nefarian bezwingen .. ach das waren noch zeiten... schwelg


----------



## Omidas (4. November 2009)

@Thunderclash

Okey vergleichen wir mal WotlK mit einer Schule.

Naxxramas war die 5te Klasse und recht einfach, damit jeder sich erstmal zurecht findet.
Dann kam die 6te Klasse mit Ulduar. Hier wurde schon einige Leute abgehängt als sich
das Lerntempo etwas anzog und Wissen und Lernbereitschaft gefragt waren. Einige haben
das Klassenziel nicht ganz erreichen können, wurden aber dennoch in die 7te Klasse
versetzt (Koloseum). Da die Schulleitung wusste, dass viele Schüler eigentlich dort nicht
rein passten wurde kurzerhand der Lernstoff aus Ende 5ter Anfang 6ter Klasse als Lern-
ziel dieses Stufe gesetzt. Haarsträubend, ist aber so. die guten bis Mittelguten Schüler
die sich damit nicht wohl fühlen, wird kurzerhand empfholen neben der Pflichschulzeit
noch nebenher eine Abendschule zu besuchen um dort den Lernstoff der 7ten Klasse zu
machen. (HM)

Hört sich irgendwie komsich an wenn man das so in einem Vergleich erzählt.

Deswegen wäre ich eben für mein oben genanntes System. Die Schule bleibt bei ihrem
festen Lehrplan. Den schwächeren Schüler wird ein Tutor/Nachhilfelehrer zur Seite
gestellt sobald klar ist, das sie aus eigenem Antrieb es nicht schaffen. Und das gute.
Diese Schülerschaft muss bei diesem System keine zusätzliche Zeit investieren um
das Klassenziel dennoch zu erreichen. (Optionale Nerfs/Hilfe nach bestimmter Zeit)


----------



## La Saint (4. November 2009)

Gleiches habe ich auch schon als Kommentar in den News gepostet.

Der eigentliche Grund für diese Diskussion dürfte ein ganz anderer sein. Es geht nicht um zu leicht oder zu schwer, sondern um die Vernichtung von Leistung.

Leider ist das eine schon immer von Blizzard verfolgte Strategie, nämlich in WoW erreichte Dinge mit einem Federstrich zunichte zu machen. Und meistens aus ganz profanen kommerziellen Gründen. Wer würde sich schon ein AddOn kaufen, wenn er es auf Grund seiner Ausrüstung garnicht nutzen kann. Selbstverständlich war der Item-Reset von BC und Wotlk notwendig, damit alle Spieler wieder auf das gleiche Niveau gesetzt werden.

Wenn ich, um ingame etwas zu erreichen, wochen- und monatelang meine Freizeit einbringe, dann ist das eine Leistung. Der Wert der daraus resultierenden Belohnung steht in direktem Verhältnis zu dieser Leistung. Und nichts ärgert mehr als wenn diese Belohnung dann von einer "höheren Gewalt" names Blizzard wieder weggenommen wird.

Ich kann mich durchaus an meinen eigenen Ärger erinnern. Da habe ich monatelang jeden Tag mehrere Stunden PvP gemacht um den Rang eines Marshalls und die damit verbundene Ausrüstung zu erreichen, und mit BC schafft Blizzard nicht nur das militärische Rangsystem ab, sondern auch der grüne Crap-Drop ist besser als die epische PvP-Ausrüstung. Die übrigens schon kurz vor BC in den BGs verramscht wurde. Das frustet.

Und es ist dieser Frust, der jetzt die Leute behaupten läßt WoW wäre zu leicht. Es ist nicht zu leicht. Es ist lediglich ungerecht. Nichts, was man in diesem Spiel erreicht, egal was es auch gekostet haben mag, hat den geringsten Wert und Bestand. Es ist nur eine Karotte am Stil. Wenn man das erstmal verstanden und akzeptiert hat, dann kommt einem das Spiel auch nicht mehr zu leicht vor ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## TheStormrider (4. November 2009)

> Was bedeutet Schwierigkeitsgrad für dich?



Die Frage war zwar nicht an mich gerichtet, aber ich versuch mal drauf zu antworten.

Schwierigkeit ist für mich nicht: Stundenlanges farmen um mein Resiequipment zu bekommen. 

Schwierigkeit ist für mich: Hier greif ich mal auf Singleplayer Spiele zurück. Schönes Beispiel "Risen". Im einfacheren Gebiet klopf ich mich so durch die Wölfe und anderen Biester. Klatsch ich hier 3 um und dort 7. Dann geh ich in den "neuen Content" seh 2 Echsenkrieger und beschäftige mich ungefähr 45 Minuten, gefühlte 30x Laden, mit denen und hau sie dann am Ende um. 

Worauf ich mit diesen Beispiel hinauswill? 
Ersteinmal: Wenn sich Leute über die Hero Inis beschweren! Natürlich!! Euer Eq. ist ja auch viel zu gut. [Risen Wölfe haben mich auch am Anfang einfach umgeklascht] Herausforderung in Hero Inis gibts mit 5 Blau Equipten (only 187 was es in nh Instanzen gibt)
Zum anderen: "Gute" Schwierigkeit bedeutet, dass ich eine gewisse Zeit brauche um die Gegner umzuklatschen, aber es trotzdem schaffbar ist kleine Fehler verziehen werden [Kleiner Fehler: Bei einem Schlag zu spät geblockt oder zu spät reagiert (entspricht fast Serverlagg); Großer Fehler: Den "Überkopfschlag" übersehen/nicht beachtet und weder geblockt noch ausgewichen = tot]

Natürlich ist das ganze auch ein bisschen relativ, jenachdem wie der jenige spielt, aber ihr glaubt garnicht wie sehr man sich am Ende freut, nachdem man seine schon das Gefühl hatte seine Tastatur gleich zu zerfetzen, weil man zu langsam war, und dann doch noch die zwei Assos downzubekommen. 

MfG Stormrider


----------



## inkomplex (4. November 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du beziehst dich sicherlich auf die acc items...neuanfänger haben diese nicht und lvln genau so schnell wie damals.
> und dass man sein eq schnell zusamen hat hängt mit den argumenten vom TE zusammen.
> ich wette wenn du dir nen raid suchst der sich noch nicht mit naxx beschäftigt hat (keine guides usw) wirst du den ganzen abend nur whipen



Stimmt *nicht*.
Die EP, die man für Quests bekommt, wurden erhöht. Ist zwar schon 'ne Weile her, aber dennoch muss man für Schnelleres-Leveln im Vergleich zu "damals" keine accountgebundenen Items tragen.



Ich meine schon, dass WoW einfacher geworden ist. Aber ich denke auch, dass Blizzard das so wollte. Wie Blizzard auch schon mehrfach gesagt hat, wollen sie den Endcontent auch den "Casual Gamern" zugäglich machen. Dafür musste einfach vieles verinfacht werden, damit man es (schneller) schafft.


----------



## Raaandy (4. November 2009)

damals hab ich wow aufgehört weils casual wurde.
heute bin ich casual, und spiels wieder.

ich kann die gefrusteten aber durchaus verstehen. aber skill ist nichmehr am equip abzulesen. eher am dropglück.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (4. November 2009)

WoW ist in meinen Augen auch viel einfacher geworden als früher. Wenn ich mir aus BC-Zeiten heroische Instanzen wie Zerschmetterte Hallen, Schattenlabyrinth oder die Terasse der Magister anschaue, dann haben die einem Spieler einiges mehr abgefordert, als die heutigen Hero-Instanzen. Alleine schon, weil die Trash-Gruppen viel größer waren. In BC-Instanzen bestanden Trashmob-Gruppen auch mal aus 6-7 Mobs, was CC zwingend erforderlich machte. In den Lichking Instanzen bestehen die Mob-Gruppen aus maximal 4 Mobs. Und auch CC gehört inzwischen ja leider der Vergangenheit an. Auch die Raids sind um einiges kürzer geworden. So hat man derzeit nur mit Naxx und Ulduar 2 Raids, die etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, durch die restlichen Raids ist man ja schon in einigen Minuten durch. Natürlich spielt auch das Equip eine Rollen und dass man alle Bosstaktiken schon im Voraus durch diverse Guides kennt. Aber es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad gesenkt wurde. Als ich damals noch in Nordend am Leveln war und für jede Instanz das gerade dafür erforderliche Equip zusammen hatte, musste trotzdem kein Mage sheepen und kein Schurke stunnen.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich kann die gefrusteten aber durchaus verstehen. aber skill ist nichmehr am equip abzulesen. eher am dropglück.



Ich lese es eher an den aktuellen hardmode archiefments ab, und die hat so gut wie keiner von den leuten die sagen es ist zu einfach.


----------



## Wolsger (4. November 2009)

DonHeid schrieb:


> Also so langsam geht mir das ganze WoW ist zu leicht gesabbel auf den Keks.
> 
> Aber ziehen wir doch mal ne Progress-Seite zu rate.
> 
> ...



Keiner hat gesagt das die Hardmodes zu leicht sind,
im Gegenteil sie sind absolut grenzwertig.
Durch die Markenmentalität gbit es immer weniger
Gilden welche auch größere Herausforderungen angehn.
Warum auch, wer will sich für ein paar Itm-lvl 
den Hintern aufreissen.

Jedenfalls die Heftigkeit wie diese Diskussion geführt wird
und die Vielzahl der Beiträge zeigt mir das keineswegs alles im grünen Bereich ist.
Wie sollte es auch, den neuen Item-Rush mit 3.3 kann man sich schenken,
wie bekloppt wieder Marken farmen und sich zuwerfen mit Items, das macht keinen Spaß.
Das ist eine kurzfristige Pseudo-Befriedigung.

Es gibt mit Aion, Risen und dem brillianten Dragon Age mittlerweile genug Möglichkeiten
auf Wow zu verzichten, ich logge mich nur noch zum Raid für die Gilde ein.
Entweder wird das Markensystem wieder geändert, das es sich wieder lohnt zu raiden
oder man kann sich Wow schenken.
Auf Dauer macht das Markengear und das schmale Contenfenster
bei sehr leichtem Schwierigkeitsgrad, jede Spiel- und Sozialkultur kaputt.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

oh ja es gibt aion... hust schön mit weiße flügelchen und manga kacke oder? ai ai ai.. dragon age könnte interessant sein muss man mal schaun aber aion.. nein danke...


----------



## TheStormrider (4. November 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Und auch CC gehört inzwischen ja leider der Vergangenheit an.



Ähhhm ja. PdK Fraktionschampions! Mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

ach leute zählt spielspaß den gar nichts mehr?


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach leute zählt spielspaß den gar nichts mehr?



Leider für die meisten nicht, da hast recht. Ich find WoW ist nicht unbedingt so leicht geworden, klar für die imbaprogamer schon, aber für normale Gamer nicht, höchstens n bisschen casualfreundlicher, aber das kann ich nur begrüßen. Ich will Spass haben beim Spielen und nicht arbeiten, das tu ich 8Std. am Tag.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (4. November 2009)

WoW ist zu leicht, wuhuhu... alle bekommen einfach Epics, die sie nicht verdienen, wuhuhu..  ich will mir den Arsch abraiden um etwas zu erreichen und besser als alle anderen zu sein, denn dann hab ich den Lääängsten.


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> WoW ist zu leicht, wuhuhu... alle bekommen einfach Epics, die sie nicht verdienen, wuhuhu..  ich will mir den Arsch abraiden um etwas zu erreichen und besser als alle anderen zu sein, denn dann hab ich den Lääängsten.



=D mal ne frage....mal ganz unabhängig, wo lieg/lag der reitz daran?

Zu hoffen das mädels das jetzt so geil finden das sie an eure latte springen oder das verlangen von anderen männern angeschwult zu werden "ey schatzi du hast aber mal ne sexy ausrüstung lass mich mal über deinen kalten stahl lecken"....^^ 



> ach leute zählt spielspaß den gar nichts mehr?



naja wie gesagt, leider nicht mehr, die leute gehen, und gingen schon immer in instanzen nur um die beste ausrüstung zu kriegen, ein großteil sieht eben ausrüstung als Kontent, und manche sehen eben ausrüstung nur als Mittel um die nächsten Kämpfe machen zu können, deswegen kann ich auch nicht verstehen wie es leute spaß machen kann monate lang die gleiche Raid instanz zu farmen, dann lieber doch nach und nach schön einen boss nach den anderen, aber wenn nen boss kampf monoton wird weil man ihn echt schon in und auswendig kennt hörts irgenwdie auf :/


----------



## Quintusrex (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ...... aber wenn nen boss kampf monoton wird weil man ihn echt schon in und auswendig kennt hörts irgenwdie auf :/




Da ist was dran, wobei Blizz ja eigendlich schon die Lösung des Problems hätte. Man müsste nur die violette Festungs Idee auf ne Raidini übertragen. Ein paar zufällig wechselnde Zwischenbosse bevor man zum Endboss kommt. So würde es zumindest etwas länger dauern, bis man die Raidini satt hat.


----------



## Cal1baN (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt, leider nicht mehr, die leute gehen, und gingen schon immer in instanzen nur um die beste ausrüstung zu kriegen, ein großteil sieht eben ausrüstung als Kontent, und manche sehen eben ausrüstung nur als Mittel um die nächsten Kämpfe machen zu können, deswegen kann ich auch nicht verstehen wie es leute spaß machen kann monate lang die gleiche Raid instanz zu farmen, dann lieber doch nach und nach schön einen boss nach den anderen, aber wenn nen boss kampf monoton wird weil man ihn echt schon in und auswendig kennt hörts irgenwdie auf :/



Sehe ich auch so, es ist so langweilig wen man jede Woche immer aufs neue in Uldu abgammelt.

Man geht los, jo der 1. Boss - kampf nach 3 Min zuende wow cool liegt, nächster Boss - 3 Min zuende wow cool liegt. Dadurch ist im TS auch nichts mehr los. weil man braucht ja nichts sagen, wuhu Spielspaß NOT


----------



## derboemelte (4. November 2009)

spaß in wow ist bei mir mit raiden verbunden

und verallem aus eigender kraft mit meiner grp einfach ein stück weiter zu kommen und was zu schaffen wo man vielleicht mal ein paar ids dran hengen geblieben ist

für viele ist raiden heute eine sache die direkt klappen muss ohne wipe ohne das man vielleicht jemanden was erklären muss
schnell schnell fertig sein

klappt das nicht geht man aus der grp und macht vorher noch alle dumm an

für mich ist ein raid
eine gruppe die sich versuch! durch eine instanz zu kämpfen und dort erfolge zu feiern
nicht alles an einem tag clear zu haben und mich dann nur noch mit eqip farmen zu langweilen
und ich finde das ist durch den heroischen modus der instanzen gegeben
ich kann zwar die instanz clear haben aber hardmodes und heroischer modus sind um einiges schwieriger

wie gesagt die leute die hier meinen es ist alles viel zu leicht sollen mal nen arsenal link reinstellen und zeigen was sie bis jetzt vom content überhaupt gesehen haben


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (4. November 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Ähhhm ja. PdK Fraktionschampions! Mehr sag ich nicht.




Das ist in ganz Nordend die EINZIGE Raidinstanz, wo wieder CC benötigt wird. Das ist auch die Hoffnung für mich, dass es in zukünftigen Instanzen wieder vermehrt benötigt wird. Aber nur eine einzige Instanz und nur bei einem einzigen Boss in ganz Nordend finde ich das doch ein wenig mager. Wobei man den Boss auch ohne Sheep (zumindest im 10er) schaffen kann, wenn die Heiler ordentlich gekickt werden und auch direkt mit Dmg-Fokus niedergeprügelt werden. Sobald die Heiler down sind, ist der rest auch kein Problem.


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

Ich finde WoW ist nicht zu einfach.    Es ist *genau richtig* so, wie es ist.  Mit den 4 Varianten können die Casual-"Noobs" die Instanzen auch mit Randomgruppen clearen und für die "Pros" gibt es auch eine Herausforderung durch die heroischen Varianten.  Und mit den Marken kann man auch ohne Droppglück oder zum aufholen gute Rüstung ergattern.  Weiter so, Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soraso (4. November 2009)

Ich denke auch das einige Änderung sehr zum Nachteil des Spieles waren. Über allem steht wohl die Aussage, das Blizzard möchte, dass alle Spieler Zugang zu besonderen Items haben. Grundsätzlich ist dies ja nicht falsch. Nur stimmt einfach der dafür zeitliche Aufwand nicht. Dies ist im Vergleich zu einfach geworden. Ich meine Epix sollen doch besonders seltene Gegenstände sein. Ich finde es jedoch nicht schwer diese Gegenstände zu bekommen. Auch die Geschwindigkeit im spiel wurde erheblich geändert. Alles muss jetzt viel schneller gehen. Zum Beispiel der Abbau von Erz. Was soll das ? Hierdurch wird doch letztlich nur die Spieltiefe kaputt gemacht. Schaut man sich andere Spiele an, so findet man hier Dinge die von den Spielern immer wieder gefordert werden. Dort gibt es ausgefeilte Animationen für Standartaktionen. ( z.B. Aion das kochen) Individuelle Styles von Rüstungen. ( einfärben)

Und warum dies. Nun weil diese Wünsche seitens der Hersteller berücksichtigt werden.
Bei WoW scheint alles für die Masse gebastelt zu werden. Hier wird nach und nach der Style eines Konsolen Games herbeigeführt. 

Jedoch sollte man nie vergessen woher man kommt. Welche Spieler haben WoW zu dem gemacht was es heute ist ?
Spieler die, es zwar verflucht haben, Ruf zu farmen, im Schlachtzug wieder mal keinen loot bekommen haben.
Aber stolz auf ihre Chars waren, wenn diese nicht wie der heutige Einheitsbrei aussahen.

Ich würde mir Wünschen, wieder mehr Zeit in das Spiel einzubauen. Mehr Spieltiefe. Dann muss ich halt dreimal auf ein Erz hacken, kochen und das Herstellen von Gegenständen detaillierter zu gestalten. Mehr Individualität einzubauen. Stress und schnell schnell, finde ich genug im echten Leben. Aber dies ist wohl der unterschied zur jüngeren Generation. Nicht weil die sogenannten Kiddis nicht spielen können, sonder weil sich die Ansprüche ( zumindest aus Sicht von Blizzard) geändert haben.


----------



## derboemelte (4. November 2009)

das stimmt allerdins cc is sehr mager
ich spiel selber mage und am anfang war es mal ganz nett nich sheepen zu müssen und immer drauf zu achten
aber langsam vermisse ich das schon nen bisschen

vote for boss like mojodomo !^^


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

nuffing dein niveau sinkt mal wieder ins bodenlose... man muss nicht zwingend etwas damit verbinden das man es geschafft hat... es ist einfach ein schönes gefühl etwas mit den leuten erreicht zu haben mit denen man jetz schon ne ganze weile unterwegs ist...


----------



## Thunderclash (4. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> @Thunderclash
> 
> Okey vergleichen wir mal WotlK mit einer Schule.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine reine subjektive Einteilung von deiner Person. Mag ja durch aus sein, das das Koloseum etwas leichter als Ulduar ist, aber das ändert nichts daran, das es immer noch die Hardmodes gibt. Hast du schon alle abgeschlossen? Nein....na dann hast du ja noch etwas vor dir. Wenn ja, bewerb dich eben mal bei For The Horde und Co.

Und wieso sind Hardmodes der Vergleich mit der Abendschule? Ich würde Hardmodes eher als Leistungskurse sehen, aber man kann eben alles negativ sehen...ob es nun Sinn macht oder nicht.


----------



## Liandrin (4. November 2009)

klein-C schrieb:


> Ja doch ich denke auch, dass WoW "einfacher" geworden ist und das nur aus einem Grund: WoW war früher schwer, als haben alle rumgeheult sie würden nichts gebacken bekommen, promt wird es einfacher heulen alle rum es sei doch so einfach und langweilig. Wieso diese Leute das machen ist mir bis heute einfach nur schleierhaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

Der Frustfaktor ist meiner Meinung nach ganz klar gesunken... es müssen nicht immer und immer wieder die gleichen Instanzen abgefarmt werden um endlich an das lang ersehnte Item zu kommen. Vielleicht mag dies das Ganze irgendwie einfacher machen, jedoch kann man doch auch ausnahmsweise mal die positive Seite sehen: Auf diese Weise muss man sich nicht mehr fragen, warum man sich die ganze Mühe und das stundenlange, eintönige Instanzfarmen für epische Rüstungsteile etc. eigentlich angetan hat, wenn dann (glücklicherweise) ja doch wieder eine neue Erweiterung mit neuen, grünen und erstaunlich viel besseren Items erscheint... Immerhin ist dieser Schmerz somit doch etwas gelindert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich, als (intensive) Gelegenheitsspielerin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  finde das Spiel jedenfalls prima, genau so wie es im Moment ist. Man kanns schliesslich eh nie allen recht machen... wäre sonst ja auch langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (4. November 2009)

derboemelte schrieb:


> das stimmt allerdins cc is sehr mager
> ich spiel selber mage und am anfang war es mal ganz nett nich sheepen zu müssen und immer drauf zu achten
> aber langsam vermisse ich das schon nen bisschen
> 
> vote for boss like mojodomo !^^




Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich aufgehört habe meinen Mage zu spielen. Es gibt einfach zu wenig Situationen in denen die Fähigkeiten eines Magiers ausgeschöpft werden. Und bevor ich als Range-DD einfach nur dumm da stehe und meine Rota abklimpere, hab ich mich dann für einen Tank entschieden ^^ . War bisher auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Entscheidung. Auch wenn es manchmal nervt, wenn DD einfach sinnlos pullen, aber sowas lässt man dann einfach sterben. Vllt. wird mein Mage ja mit Cataclysm wieder ausgepackt, wenn dort mal wieder mehr Talente des Magiers benötigt werden, als einfach nur Dmg zu machen. Dann muss ich ihn zwar noch durch komplett Nordend leveln, aber das wäre es mir dann zumindest wert ^^ .


----------



## Skelettkrieger (4. November 2009)

wären die unterschiede zwischen hardmode / hc raidequip und "casualraid eq" so gross wie zu bc der unterschied t5-t6 würden auch mehr gilden hc raiden wollen.
können würden es aber gleich viele.


----------



## Nerjyana (4. November 2009)

@ La Saint

warte ma, warte ma, warte ma...

Wer hat hier was von Leistung gesagt? Du definierst Dich über Deine "Leistung" in WoW?? Schöne Sch.. 

Mal davon abgesehen: was genau ist für Dich Leistung? Den besten, neuesten Loot zu haben? Oder ist es nicht vielleicht auch eine Leistung Naxx mal komplett ohne Tode bei den Bossen zu schaffen? Und ich rede nicht davon, dass die Bosse so schwierig sind, sondern davon mal eine ganze Weile am Stück konzentriert zu bleiben, keinen Lagg zu haben, kein DC bei Heigan etc.

Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass es frustig ist, sich etwas erarbeitet zu haben und man dann das Gefühl hat, das wird entwertet. Aber wo erfolgt denn die Entwertung? Wer entwertet denn? Wenn ich Naxx durch habe, hab ich Naxx durch - wenn ich Alagalon lege, habe ich Algalon gelegt - und das vielleicht auch im Hardmode. Wer kann mir den Erfolg nehmen? Nur ich selbst...


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> warte ma, warte ma, warte ma...
> 
> Wer hat hier was von Leistung gesagt? Du definierst Dich über Deine "Leistung" in WoW?? Schöne Sch..
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen: was genau ist für Dich Leistung? Den besten, neuesten Loot zu haben? Oder ist es nicht vielleicht auch eine Leistung Naxx mal komplett ohne Tode bei den Bossen zu schaffen? Und ich rede nicht davon, dass die Bosse so schwierig sind, sondern davon mal eine ganze Weile am Stück konzentriert zu bleiben, keinen Lagg zu haben, kein DC bei Heigan etc.



Wie wahr. Hab schon unendlich viele komplett Ulduar und ToC equippte gesehen, die  bei den einfachsten Naxx oder VoA Bossen gewiped sind. Und warum? Weil sie sich gedacht haben: Der Boss fällt eh in 10sec um da brauch ich mich nicht anstrengen, dann warense Brainafk und natürlich sind sie an irgendwelchen Voidzones oder Adds gestorben.

Ne wahre Leistung ist für mich z.B. jetzt, dass Ensidia ToGC 25er ohne Tote geschafft hat, und das in 45 Minuten, das ist ne Leistung, nicht aber, dass man 245er+ Gear hat, aber sonst nix schafft.


----------



## snif07 (4. November 2009)

Ich kann dieses ganze "WoW ist zu leicht" nicht verstehn.

Viele sagen "Ja es ist zuuuu einfach" waren aber noch nie in einem Raid drin...


WoW ist wie ein Kreuzworträtsel - Natürlich einfach, wenn man sich alle Antworten vorher durchließt!

Mal ehrlich - Wer geht heutzutage schon raiden ohne vorher einen Guide oder ein Video gesehn zu haben... ich behaupte: KEINER
Und ihr braucht mir jetzt garnicht kommen mit, "nein, wir informieren uns nicht vorher und JA es ist zu einfach"...kauf ich euch nicht ab.

Viele raiden schon seit Jahren und haben somit einen festen Ablauf. Dadurch erscheinen die neuen raids auch so leicht!

Der 2. Punkt - Equip ist alles!

Am schönsten immernoch "Besorg dir erstmal Epic für die Inni" (Hdz4 - hero) WTF?

Auf's menschliche legt man keinen Wert mehr... wieso auch?
schließlich machen Kleider Leute!

Der 3. Faktor - Zeit

Alles muss schnell gehn, Inni's sind in 20 Min abgefarmt... Wipe = Kick


Und jetzt fragt euch nochmal, wieso alles so einfach ist!


----------



## Imanewbie (4. November 2009)

Wieso kommen eignetlich immer die selben Argumente? 

N guide hat es schon in classic gegeben. 

Der einzige Grunde wieso es teilweise einfacher geworden ist, sind Fehler die in Wotlk leichter verziehen werden als früher. PdoK ist noch immer eine Herausvorderung, zwar kann man sich übern Schwierigkeitsgrad streiten, aber leicht ist es für die meisten nicht.

mfg


----------



## Nerjyana (4. November 2009)

jepp @jay

Genau das meine ich - Blöderweise tun wir uns bei Ony extrem schwer - keine Ahnung warum, aber es klappt nicht ohne Wipe. Ergo ist klar: ohne TS is nix ;o) 

Letztens bei der alten Dame - wir waren nur zu neunt:

erster Rnd: 
ein Tank - weiß nicht mehr, ob das n Pala oder n DK war. TS? Is doch nur Ony! Buffood? Brauchen wa net - gogogo! Er rennt los, die Heiler noch am Essen. Er stürzt über die erste Kuppe, schnappt sich beide Wächter, bleibt unterhalb der Kuppe stehen - bis die Heiler in seiner Sichtlinie waren, war er tot.

zweiter Rnd: 
ein Hunter (Gildenmember schwenkte um auf Tank). TS? Is doch nur Ony! 
Wer war als erstes down? Der Hunter, weil er in Onys Feueratem stand...

Nein, ich als Heiler habe keine Lust ständig die Fehler sogenannter Imba-DD's, die 10k-oder-was-auch-immer-DPS fahren, auszubügeln. Wäre ich Tank, würde ich jeden DD kicken, der mir die Aggro klaut. DD's, die bei Hodir nicht in der Lage sind, ihre Fähigkeiten einzusetzen, um den fetten Frostschaden der gefrorenen Schläge abzumildern und somit die Heiler zu entlasten, gehören in keinen Raid. Wenn am Ende Hodir liegt, der Heiler schweißgebadet ist und der DD sagt "war doch einfach", bekomme ich Mordgedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (4. November 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> N guide hat es schon in classic gegeben.



Dort war das wipen aber noch kein kickgrund!

Und stell dir vor - Es gab tage an denen der Endboss nicht lag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute unvorstellbar


----------



## Genomchen (4. November 2009)

@snif07
Ich sag dir warum ich mir guides durchlese. Nicht weil ich dann im voraus weiss, wie ich ihn kill. Sondern weil ich begeisterter Raider bin. Wenn nun ein neuer Boss ansteht, dann weiss ich dass eigtl schon im Voraus. Ich ewrd dann so neugierig, dass ich einfach wissen will, wie sieht er aus, wie haut er zu. Mich interessiert die Taktik rein garned, weil die aus den Fähigkeiten resultiert und ich mir die gerne selbst zusammenreime. Aber eines würde ich liebend gerne machen und das wäre bei einer Gilde sein, die solche Bosse als erstes legen bzw die die Guides schreiben. Einfach weil ich es wahnsinnig interessant fände, die Taktik zu erarbeiten. Nur wo findest du heutzutage noch Gilden, die nicht spätestens nach dem dritten Wipe nen Guide zu Rate ziehen.


----------



## Rolandos (4. November 2009)

Bekomme immer das Kotzen wenn ich lese, das Bildchen beklicken eine Leistung, Arbeit sein soll und WoW mir einer Schule verglichen wird oder überhaupt mit dem Reallive.

Schule sinnvolle Beschäftigung mit Lerneffekte für Leben, WoW sinnfreie Zeitvernichtung. 
Wenn Jemand die Schule geschaft hat ist es eine Leistung. Ein Programm/Software wie WoW zu schreiben ist Arbeit.
Aber ganz bestimmt nicht, stundenlanges drücken einiger Tasten, immer wieder reinlaufen in eine Instanz, wenn es wenigsten Laufen währe, vom PC zum Kloh laufen, ist Laufen und eine grössere Leistung als in WOW Tasten zu drücken. 

Wer ein so bescheuertes Spiel wie WoW mit Leistung,Arbeit vergleicht, hat den Schuß nicht mitbekommen. 

Ich spiele auch WoW, aber es ist das für mich was es ist, ein Spiel ohne Sinn und Verstand zum Zeit totschlagen. Ob ich nun Abends fern sehe, kitschige Romane lese oder WOW spiele, nichts von dem ist eine Leistung. Natürlich könnte man die Zeit auch anders nutzen, Modellbau, Vereine, Freunde usw. Aber nach einem Arbeitstag, will man abends einfach seine Ruhe haben, und auch mal nichts tun.


----------



## Nerjyana (4. November 2009)

Dat is ja noch mal ein anderes Thema, damit machst Du ein neues Fass auf: die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit eines (Online)-Games und der Bedeutungslosigkeit des eigenen Tuns darin - back to topic? Oder verlagere das Thema in einen anderen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (4. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Bekomme immer das Kotzen wenn ich lese, das Bildchen beklicken eine Leistung, Arbeit sein soll und WoW mir einer Schule verglichen wird oder überhaupt mit dem Reallive.
> 
> Schule sinnvolle Beschäftigung mit Lerneffekte für Leben, WoW sinnfreie Zeitvernichtung.
> Wenn Jemand die Schule geschaft hat ist es eine Leistung. Ein Programm/Software wie WoW zu schreiben ist Arbeit.
> ...



gibt immer zwei seiten einer medaille

aber mich wunderts immer wieder, wieso hier dermassen "feststellende" beiträge gepostet werden
eure meinungen sind nicht absolut, eure eindrücke sind nicht absolut

ja, in wow wie in anderen mmorpgs kann man sich etwas erarbeiten, ob das sinnlose zeitverschwendung ist sei dahingestellt, das hast DU nicht zu entscheiden


----------



## Denthorius (4. November 2009)

Letztens pdk in 23 mins wipefrei durch, trotz 2 Randoms. Erstaunlicherweise sagten die 2 Sachen wie: Bin zwar Random aber nicht doof, kenne die Bosse nicht aber wenn ihr sie mir erklärt wirds nicht schiefgehen. Also kurz die Bosse erklärt und siehe da es klapte mit beiden. WoW ist nicht zu einfach, ist auch nicht zu schwer, es ist die ART in der wir das Spiel spielen und meiner Meinung nach ist das Niveau von Spieler zu Spieler das einzige was sinkt, stettig und jeden Tag aufs neue, nicht die Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Jemorail (4. November 2009)

Ich finde gerad, DASS dkp einfach nur gut ist. Besonders bei bestimmten Gegenständen (wie oft ist man z.B. als tank nach kara reingerannt um die Uhr von Moroes zu bekommen?^^) die man sehr braucht, man deshalb jede Woche in die ini reinrennt. Irgendwann droppt es mal... und genau DANN und nur DANN kommen neue Mitglieder rein, würfeln dir den Gegenstand weg und naja, weil sie mal eben Lust haben, rennen sie in die andere Gilde, die 2 Bosse mehr down haben, als die, in der man drin ist... 
Ich sag euch, ist in meinen kanpp 4 Jahren schon 3 oder 4 mal passiert und das war besonders frustrierend bei den alten 40er raids, wo es noch harte ARBEIT war, alle gut zu equipen.

Naja, das wars von mir
LG
Véere


----------



## Rolandos (4. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> gibt immer zwei seiten einer medaille
> 
> aber mich wunderts immer wieder, wieso hier dermassen "feststellende" beiträge gepostet werden
> eure meinungen sind nicht absolut, eure eindrücke sind nicht absolut
> ...




Schon wieder "erarbeiten"  wenn du sagen würdest "erspielt"  währ es etwas anderes.  Und es ist, sinnlose Zeitverschwendung!  In der Zeit kann man bessere Dinge erledigen.   Aufräumen, Kochen, Waschen, Lernen, alles ist sinnvoller als WOW zu zocken. OK, wie gesagt ich verschwende die Zeit auch, mir ist es aber bewust, das ich dort nicht arbeite niuchts nichts leiste, als zu spielen.

Ach doch, ja, eine Leistung ebringe ich oft, den Mund zu halten wenn irgend ein RL mal wieder das Spiel zu ernst nimmt. Meistens quitte ich dann. 

Das ist es was mich ankotzt, das sich hier Einige damit brüsten und angeben, das sie sich T9 erabeitet haben, und es als Leistung empfinden, so ein total beklopptes buntes Bildchen, in die horizontale gebracht zu haben. 

Achso, ich bin auch schon überall gewesen, zwar noch nicht komplett T9 aber als Arbeit oder besondere Leistung habe ich das nie empfunden, da in der richtigen Reihenfolge irgendwelche Tasten zu drücken.


----------



## Piposus (4. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Schon wieder "erarbeiten"  wenn du sagen würdest "erspielt"  währ es etwas anderes.  Und es ist, sinnlose Zeitverschwendung!  In der Zeit kann man bessere Dinge erledigen.   Aufräumen, Kochen, Waschen, Lernen, alles ist sinnvoller als WOW zu zocken. OK, wie gesagt ich verschwende die Zeit auch, mir ist es aber bewust, das ich dort nicht arbeite niuchts nichts leiste, als zu spielen.
> 
> Ach doch, ja, eine Leistung ebringe ich oft, den Mund zu halten wenn irgend ein RL mal wieder das Spiel zu ernst nimmt. Meistens quitte ich dann.
> 
> ...


Äh, halt! T9 wird einem gratis hinterhergeworfen, du verwechselst glaub irgendwas ganz gewaltig!


----------



## bullybaer (4. November 2009)

Ich konnte zu Classiczeiten während eines 40er Raids in MC oder im Pechschwingenhort genauso entspannt während es Raidens in der Nase popeln wie heute. 

Hört doch auf mit dem schwerer order leichter. So ein Quatsch. der einzige Unterschied ist, dass zu Classiczeiten die Leute im Durschnitt schlechteres Equip hatten, da hat der TE völlig recht. 

Schlechters Equip hatte man auch nur deshalb weil es zu Classiczeiten ZEITLICH Casualsspielern kaum möglich war ordentlich zu raiden. Diejenigen, die die meiste Zeit hatten waren am besten ausgestattet. Mats für Tränke und Buffood wurde tagsüber gefarmt, wo normal berufstätige Leute keine Zeit haben.

Als fast frischer 60er bin ich damals mit durch Zul`Gurub gerannt usw. 

Wer etwas anders behauptet lebt in einer Illusion. Es hat Zeit über den Erfolg entschieden und kein SKILL. In den Instanzen war zu Classiczeiten meintewegen nocht etwas
mehr CC erforderlich. Das ist aber auch alles.

Wie der TE schreibt. Die Vorzeigegilden sind doch jetzt schon wieder auf dem Testserver aktiv und mit den Raidbossen schon durch bevor der Patch live geht. Dann schreiben die Ihre Guides, machen Videos und jeder kann dann Boss nach einer Gebrauchsanweisung legen.

Ich bin teilweise mit Spielern unterwegs, die ich persönlich kenne und wenn man sieht, wie die sich in PdK oder Ulduar anstellen ist es kaum zu glauben, dass die jemals Naxxramas zu Classiczeiten CLEAR hatten.


----------



## Natar (4. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Schon wieder "erarbeiten"  wenn du sagen würdest "erspielt"  währ es etwas anderes.  Und es ist, sinnlose Zeitverschwendung!  In der Zeit kann man bessere Dinge erledigen.   Aufräumen, Kochen, Waschen, Lernen, alles ist sinnvoller als WOW zu zocken. OK, wie gesagt ich verschwende die Zeit auch, mir ist es aber bewust, das ich dort nicht arbeite niuchts nichts leiste, als zu spielen.
> 
> Ach doch, ja, eine Leistung ebringe ich oft, den Mund zu halten wenn irgend ein RL mal wieder das Spiel zu ernst nimmt. Meistens quitte ich dann.
> 
> ...



das hat aber jeder selbst zu entscheiden

Es gibt schlicht und einfach unterschiedliche spielertypen.

Bsp mit erarbeiten: Resi-equip farmen

Spieler 1 muss sich für das motivieren, er bringt sich dazu mal in die hände zu spucken, obwohl es in anödet, aber da muss er durch um weiterzukommen
Spieler 2 denkt sich, ach was soll ich resi-equip farmen, da kann ich ja keinen imba-loot abgreifen, ne mach ich nicht geht auch leichter

Schlussfolgerung:
Spieler 2 spielt eher spasseshalber, und geht für ihn unnötigen anforderungen aus dem weg --> wählt den weg des geringsten widerstandes, um ans ziel (loot) zu kommen
Spieler 1 spielt eher ziel- und erfolgsorientierter, er nimmt auch langweilige und dennoch notwendige farmstunden in kauf und kann dafür höhere instanzen raiden

Somit kann der Spieler 1 ruhigen gewissens sagen, dass er durch einsatz und willenskraft zum ziel gelangt ist, auch wenn er einige blockaden brechen musste --> und in diesem fall sollte man von arbeit und leistung sprechen

und gerade im endcontent ist das spiel nicht nur spass und laune, sondern erfordert einsatz und ausdauer, nicht nur sinnloses tastendrücken
was spieler 2 (omg wir hatten 2 wipes --> ich leave kein bock drauf giev loot) im gegensatz nicht wirklich vollbringt

Zu behaupten Spieler 1 hätte einen Schuss ab nur weil er intensiver und anders spielt = no go


----------



## War-Rock (4. November 2009)

Boa leute, giev neue Themen.

Es ist doch so, für die einen ist es zu schwer, für die anderen zu leicht und für manche genau richtig. Das is halt nunmal so. Blizz kann es nie allen recht machen, das ist aber bei allen sachen so. Oder kenn ihr irgendwas wo jeder mit zufrieden ist? Wem es net gefällt wie es ist, der soll aufhören oder sich mit dem aktuellen zustand arrangieren, ob nun zu leicht zu schwer oder zu genau richtig...

Viele scheinen nicht zu verstehen: WoW ist ein Produkt und kein Allgemeingut. Mehr ist dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen, weil alles schon zich tausendmal durchgekaut worden ist...


----------



## Plüschbâr (4. November 2009)

War-Rock
./sign


----------



## Rolandos (4. November 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Äh, halt! T9 wird einem gratis hinterhergeworfen, du verwechselst glaub irgendwas ganz gewaltig!



Habe wohl das Komma fünf vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *nachschau*

jup vergessen.


----------



## bullybaer (4. November 2009)

Eine kurze Anmerkung noch:

Sicher gibt es gute, sehr gute und weniger gute Spieler und die guten bis sehr gute sind eher in den Vorzeigegilden unterwegs, völlig klar.

Aber macht Euch mal Gedanken darüber wieviele Gilden auf eurem Server Ulduar 10 im Hardemode überhaupt clear haben, geschweigen denn 25er. Und dann sagt nochmal ob WoW leichter oder schwerer geworden ist. 

Einzig und allein kommen Casuals heute auch an entsprechendes Equip auf das sicher niemand was einbilden braucht. Und mit diesem Equip sind Casuals heute auch in der Lage an Raids teilzunehmend, da diese weniger zeitaufwändig sind als früher. 

Und btw casual hat dabei nichts damit zu tun ob jemand ein guter oder schlechter Spieler ist. Es gibt genügend Casuals die besser spielen als mancher, der meint er wäre ein Progamer nur weil er den ganzen Tag vom Spiel hockt.


----------



## Dyranè (4. November 2009)

Also ich finde WoW nicht zu einfach.
Ich bin Gildenleiter ud kümmere mich darum, dass die Leute in der Gilde auch raiden können, wenn sie möchten.
Heisst alle nacheinander Ausrüsten.

Wenn man sich von gut equipten Leuten durchschleifen lässt ist es kein Wunder, dass es einfach ist.
So wie die Suchen nach Raidmitgliedern oft genug aussieht ist es bei vielen auch ncihts anderes.

Sicherlich gibt es auch gute Gilden/Raids, die sich da schnell durchkämpfen, aber jeder zahlt für den gleichen Inhalt und sollte daher auch alles zu Gesicht beklommen.

WoW ist nunmal ein Onlinegame, dass viele Leute spielen, Pro, sich als Pros bezeichnende, Gelegenheitsspieler. Wenn es euch zu leicht fällt, zwingt euch keiner zum Spiel, aber ihr solltet auch ein wneig an andere denken.

Wenn es euch leicht fällt, dann nehmt Leute mit, die noch nie in den Raids waren, helft ihnen und ihr habt weiterhin Spass.

Und der Erfolg im Spiel zeichnet sich nicht durch die Epics aus, sodnern mittlerweile durch die Raiderfolge.

Ich find WoW gut so wie es ist, naja fast... man hätte die Kammer anders gestalten können, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (4. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wer ein so bescheuertes Spiel wie WoW mit Leistung,Arbeit vergleicht, hat den Schuß nicht mitbekommen.
> 
> Ich spiele auch WoW, aber es ist das für mich was es ist, ein Spiel ohne Sinn und Verstand zum Zeit totschlagen. Ob ich nun Abends fern sehe, kitschige Romane lese oder WOW spiele, nichts von dem ist eine Leistung. Natürlich könnte man die Zeit auch anders nutzen, Modellbau, Vereine, Freunde usw. Aber nach einem Arbeitstag, will man abends einfach seine Ruhe haben, und auch mal nichts tun.



/signed

WoW ist leichte Unterhaltung - im Prinzip Knöpfchen drücken in der richtigen Reihenfolge. Jedenfalls wenn man bloß raidet.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (4. November 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.


LOOOOL xD
Best comment EVER! ^.^


Kann dem TE einige Punkte abgewinnen.
Finde nicht, dass wow "leichter" geworden ist,
Wow war immer schon ein Spiel und nie richtig "schwer"

Früher war Wow einfach nur schon beinahe Arbeit,
man MUSSTE ewig lang irgendwelche mats und Ruf farmen gehen um überhaupt mal raiden gehen zu können.
Die simpelsten Quests konnten stunden/tagelang dauern, aber nicht weil sie schwer waren oder auch nur ansatzweise anspruchsvoll,
einfach nur weil sie den Spieler länger beschäftigten.

Wieviele Leute haben sich beschwert bei Quests, in denen man irgendwas von Mobs sammeln musste und die droprate so mies war, dass vl einer von 10 den begehrten q Gegenstand dabei hatte? Schwer? Ganz bestimmt nicht... aber Spielerbeschäftigung.
Genau wie die Quests z.B. in den ÖPL, mit den Handwerksverfügungen.
Schwer? Nein, sicher auf keinen Fall... aber irrsinnig aufwendig, Stundenlang Stoffe farmen und dann einen Schneider finden, der mir gegen auch lang gefarmtes Geld/Gold das Zeug herstellt.


Wow hatte damals keinen richtigen Endcontent... Blizz hat damals bestimmt noch nicht soviel verdient mit wow um jedes Monat nen content Patch rausbringen zu können,
da war halt das der Weg... den Spieler einfach beschäftigen.

Zugegeben, mir gefällt "Neu- wow" um einiges besser.
Ich fühl mich nicht mehr so verarscht, wenn ich questen bin, ich erfreue mich an der Story und bin gespannt was kommt.
Bei Raids / Instanzen ebenso, ich genieße neue Bossmechaniken und einen vl fordernden Spielstil,
was aber bestimmt nicht heißt, dass es einfacher wurde.


War Ony schwer? o.O
War MC "schwer"?
Ich denke nicht... es war nicht schwerer als heute, die mobs hatten mehr hp, haben fester zugehaun aber im Prinzip wars genau das selbe wir überall... 
tut dies, dann passiert das nicht, wenn das kommt mach so und fertig.




Technocrat schrieb:


> WoW ist leichte Unterhaltung - im Prinzip Knöpfchen drücken in der richtigen Reihenfolge


genau das ^^

Kochen ist doch auch nicht schwer / leichter als früher?
Ich muss nur nicht mehr vorher das Schwein jagen und schlachten bevor ich es zubereiten kann xD


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> War Ony schwer? o.O
> War MC "schwer"?


Schonmal in AQ40 gewesen? Oder in AQ20 bevors generft wurde? Oder in ZG bevors generft wurde? Oder in BWL bevors generft wurde? Denke nicht...


----------



## grandmastr (4. November 2009)

Einfacher geworden ist es teilweise schon aber nicht zu einfach. Früher konnte man sich in den schwereren Instanzen auch mal einen Aussetzer erlauben, das geht heute nur noch begrenzt und in den heroischen Schlachtzügen kaum noch. Es wird mehr von dem einzelnen gefordert, ein Beispiel ist hier nur Eisheuler. Stand man früher an der falschen Stelle im Bosskampf ist man gestorben. Steht man heute an der falschen Stelle und Eisheuler trifft einen kann man mit viel glück und diversen CDs überleben aber oft bedeutet es einen wipe. 

Es ist schlicht so, dass die Bossmechaniken sich zwar unterscheiden aber vor allem wurden bekannte Fähigkeiten weitergegeben. So kann man sich auf die Bosse einstellen und bekommt so Übung. Beispielsweise die Sohnphase bei Ragnaros und Schrecken aus der Tiefe (oder wie der fischboss in SSC heißt) mit der Untertauchphase. Es gibt jetzt auch noch genug Leute die wenig Erfahrung haben mit Raiden. Leute die seit classic spielen haben natürlich mehr erfahrung als einer der erst mit wotlk spielt.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (4. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schonmal in AQ40 gewesen? Oder in AQ20 bevors generft wurde? Oder in ZG bevors generft wurde? Oder in BWL bevors generft wurde? Denke nicht...


jap war ich ^^
Aber als Nachtrag: AQ 40 leider nicht bei oder kurz nach der Eröffnung,
und das AQ 20 genervt wurde wusste ich nicht.

War auch nicht schwerer als der Rest wie ich finde.

Nur NOCH mehr hp, NOCH mehr Schaden, NOCH MEHR Gegner.
Aber im Endeffekt genau das selbe.

Mit der Taktik macht man den, mit der Taktik mach man die Gruppe... wenn dann einer Mist baut, irgendetwas unerwartetes passiert,  jemand sich verklickt, etwas vergisst, auf etwas nicht schaut, etwas nicht versteht, dann passieren halt wipes.
So ist das... das macht ein Spiel aber nicht schwerer?


----------



## Ulikjin (4. November 2009)

An den TE...
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele....

An die "alles viel zu einfach" Heuler - 
geht in Randomgruppen und ohne Videos von Tube, ohne Spreadsheets, ohne standatisierte Talentbäume  und dem ganzen anderen Scheiss, den andere für euch erprobt haben, in Inis - nicht mal in Raids - 
und ihr seht , wie "einfach" WoW ist.
Vor allem machts dann wieder Spass, weil man einfach mal selbst denken muss und nicht nur knöpchenweise Rotationen abruft.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (4. November 2009)

@TE
Also ich stimme dir zu.
Ich finde WoW auch nicht (zu) einfach. 
Natürlich im Vergleich zu Classic oder BC IST WoW definitiv einfach geworden. Das kann man nicht abstreiten!

Der Großteil der Spieler braucht sich an die Hardmodes gar nicht heran zu wagen (zumindest auf den beiden Servern auf denen ich bis jetzt gespielt habe, wie es auf den anderen aussiehtkann ich nicht sagen)

@Alle die meinen: Die Community ist NICHT schuld!
Doch ist sie!
Wenn ich mich an BC Zeiten erinnere, haben damals viele Casual Spieler geheult, weil sie auch gerne mal den RaidContent sehen wollen.
Was passiert?
Blizz sorgt dafür dass die Casuals den RaidContent sehe können und dort auch was schaffen. Für die Spieler die sich für die Elite halten füren sie noch die Hardmodes ein.
Und jetzt? Jetzt jammern alle rum dass Spiel wäre zu einfach...
Ratet mal was passiert wenn das nächste Addon erscheint...
Alle werden jammern dass WoW zu schwer ist..



Und zum Abschluss

Wenn ich mal überlege wie lange wir mit unserer Gilde gebraucht haben um in Ulduar oder PdK überhaupt mal was zu reissen...
Wir sind einfach nicht die Leute, die einen Raid so schnell wie möglich hinter sich bringen wollen, sondern uns die Instanz anschauen, uns aber die Sprüche der Bosse kaputt lachen, einzelne Spieler einfach mal große Mobgruppen oder Bosse pullen (was zum wipe führt), und das Spielen genießen!
Denn letztendlich ist WoW ein SPIEL!
Und Spiele sollen Spaß machen. Wenn jemand dieses Spiel keinen Spaß macht, weil es ihm zu einfach ist..  Dann hört doch einfach auf es zu spielen!


MfG
der Pfropfen,
ein mit WoW sehr zufriedener Spieler!


----------



## Morbis83 (4. November 2009)

Ich denke WoW ist in allererste Linie weder ein Spiel noch ein Ersatz für mangelndes Selbstvertrauen, sondern ein Produkt. Ich denke der Trend ist im Moment der, dass viele langjährige Spieler, die diesen ganzen Classickrempel noch miterlebt haben, mit dem Spiel aufhören, weil sich im Endeffekt einfach alles irgendwann und unaufhaltsam ausgelutscht hat. Also muss Blizzard um weiterhin Geld verdienen zu können neue Spieler anlocken. Spieler die zu Classic-Zeiten noch keine Tastatur entziffern konnten und halt dementsprechend auch nicht die Erfahrung mit den damaligen Inhalten hat. Also bietet man ihnen die Möglichkeit trotzdem schnell mit dem Equip der alten Hasen mithalten zu können, damit die Lust am Spiel nicht im Keim erstickt wird und liefert eben diesen alten Hasen Tadaaaa! Den Hardmode. Und ich glaube für Blizzard lohnt sich diese Vorgehensweise. Ich seh auch nix falsches dran. Es gibt wesentlich fiesere Methoden den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehn, als ihnen einfach nur das zu geben was sie wollen. Im Moment findet also wahrscheinlich einfach nur eine Wachablösung statt. Wenn sich die neue WoW-Generation etabliert hat, werden die Dinge wahrscheinlich auch wieder schwieriger werden.


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. November 2009)

lol Ony wurde doch schon früher mit 40 priests oder 6 60 gelegt.....


----------



## snif07 (4. November 2009)

@Genomchen: 

Da spricht ja nichts dagegen und ich wollte auch auf was anderes hinaus...

Es spricht ja nichts gegen diese Guides, aber wer es schwerer haben will... der sollte vielleicht die Finger davon lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt die einen die sich die Guides durchlesen weil sie wissen wollen was auf sie zukommt oder weil sie einfach "ungeduldig" sind.

oder aber

Es gibt die anderen, der boss muss nach dem 1. try liegen... Der Guide muss auswendig gelernt werden, am liebsten noch eine Doctorarbeit darüber schreiben um die Raidtauglichkeit zu beweisen!


----------



## serternos árkanos (4. November 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....



Wenn ich das schon lese... Er hat vollkommen recht ich hab zu Bc Endcontent geraidet und mit Lich King war es für mich einiges schwerer überhaupt Anschluss zu finden daes keinen einfachen einstieg gab wie zu Bc die anforderungen für die Gilden wurden immer höher, DPS Equip full epic, das kam bei mir zu Bc erst nachdem ich schon geraidet hatte und Richtung Ssc wollte vorher gab es nicht mit anforderungen für Gruul Kara o.ä....

So Long... Zum Thema WoW wurde einfacher...


----------



## hardrain86 (4. November 2009)

bla bla bla wow ist doch zu einfach mekre ich in den letzten tagen extrem....
jeder kann mittlerweile pdk hc gehn zumindest sehe ich das so.
jeder kann mitgenommen werden bzw er hat das equip und schafft es so 
mitzugehen die gilden sind insgesamt einfach shcon zu schnell durch pdk nh durchgekommen
und somit auch twinks und randoms...

also das dazu


----------



## Dexis (4. November 2009)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> @Alle die meinen: Die Community ist NICHT schuld!
> Doch ist sie!
> Wenn ich mich an BC Zeiten erinnere, haben damals viele Casual Spieler geheult, weil sie auch gerne mal den RaidContent sehen wollen.
> Was passiert?
> ...


Man kann nicht abstreiten, dass einige sich zu BC-Zeiten beschwert haben sie würden den High-End-Content nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Dem ist ja damals schon mit dem 30% Nerf abgeholfen worden, sodass man kurz vor dem WotLK-Release Random-Raids nach Hyjal und BT rennen sah, die dort raid-, movement- als auch equiptechnisch nichts zu suchen hatten.

Und jetzt zu LK-Zeiten gibt es den jeweiligen Content in der 10er und 25er Variante und auch noch als normal und heroisch zu gehen, somit ist für jeden was dabei. Aber die Leute heulen trotzdem weil es zu einfach ist? Na, ist doch klar: Wie so oft von Blizzard gefordert, kann jeder den momentanen Content sehen. Die normalen Modes sind so eingerichtet, dass wirklich _jeder_ sie begehen kann.
Und das ist der Knackpunkt: die Leute die früher gejammert haben, es wäre zu schwer ("nerf nerf zum lootabgreifen"), beschweren sich jetzt dass sie mit dem Zeug was sie im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten bekommen können, nicht mehr "so toll und imba" dastehen wie damals zu BC-Zeiten (da gabs halt nur eine Version). Mit den versch. Raid-Versionen hat Blizzard endlich das geschaffen, was jeden beschäftigt. Die 25er Heroics und Hardmodes sind wirklich nur mit eingespielten Gruppen zu schaffen, die sich vorher ausführlich mit den normalen Versionen beschäftigt und dort ausgestattet haben.

Ich finde es immer noch eine Zumutung, dass sich jeder durch die Begehung der Heroic Daily Triumphmarken zulegen kann, um sich dann mit gleichwertiger Ausrüstung zu eqippen wie Leute, die sich Woche für Woche mit einer 25er Gruppe durch die Raidinstanzen kämpft. Aber das hat weniger mit Neid auf der einen, bzw. Hochnäsigkeit auf der anderen Seite zu tun, sondern einfach mit einer nicht korrekten Belohnungsverteilung im Spiel.


----------



## Falanyel (4. November 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Das verhalten der Schlachtzüge. In einem Schlachtzug, gibt es mittlerweile etliche Mittel, um aus den Spielern alles rauszuholen. *Das bekannteste und verabscheungswürdigste Mittel ist DKP.* _DKP ist ein System, das eigentlich dazu benutzt werden sollte um den Loot besser zu verteilen._ In einer DKP-Gilde werden Punkte an Mitglieder verteilt, die bei Schlachtzügen dabei waren und mitgeholfen haben, einen Boss zu erlegen. Sogenannte Casuals in solchen Gilden haben keine Chance an Loot heranzukommen, denn sie befinden sich in einem einzigen Teufelskreis: Sie können nicht oft mitraiden, bekommen dadurch nicht soviel DKP. Wenn dann Loot verteilt wird, sind sie die letzten die etwas bekommen, ergo bekommen sie fast kein besseres Equip, ergo werden sie immer schlechter als andere Mitglieder, ergo werden sie nicht mehr mitgenommen, ergo werden sie früher oder später aus Raidgilden rausgeworfen. Deswegen hat Blizzard auch veranlasst, dass man leichter an gute Ausrüstung herankommt, aber das ist was anderes. DkP wird leider oft genutzt, damit in Raids alles nach Plan verläuft. *Man bekommt zum Beispiel DKP abgezogen, wenn man zum Beispiel bei Klingenschuppe im Feuer stehenbleibt.* Dadurch passen dann natürlich alle besser auf, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das im Sinne des Erfinders der DKP war. *Außerdenm gibt es noch viele andere  Möglichkeiten, das Kontrollieren der Mitraider zu ermöglichen. Zum Beispiel Rauswurfdrohungen aus der Gilde* oder ganz einfache und banale Schlachtzugszeichen(Totenkopf, Kreis,Diamant, etc.).




Zu deinem Post im Ganzen kann man durchaus sagen, dass du nicht unrecht hat. Allerdings gibt es kein Schwarz und Weiß in solchen Diskussionen, sondern sehr viel mehr Grautöne... es sind zum einen deine Punkte, zum anderen wird der Content aber auch wirklich immer leichter (kleinschrittiger als alle meinen, aber es ist so).

aber egal...dazu gibt es hier ja sicher genug Äußerungen und, nebenbei bemerkt, mehr als genug Beiträge mit ein und demselben Thema.


Zum Thema DKP:
Du prangerst die Leute an, die pauschal sagen: WOW wird/ist zu einfach!, erdreistest dich aber das DKP-System als verabscheuungswürdig zu betiteln und meinst, dass nur deine Definition für diese Lootverteilungsart die richtige ist und wohl 95% der Gilden nicht bemerken, wie verwerflich dieses bewärte System ist?


DKP und Casuals:
- wenn man weniger oft bei einem Boss dabei ist hat man weniger Recht auf Loot, basta
- die Gilde hat es so bestimmt, 95% der Leute sind damit zufrieden, basta
- wenn man Casuals richtig definiert (Leute mit wenig(er) Zeit und nicht schlechterer Spielweise), so können diese nicht so oft mitraiden, einfach weil sie nicht so viel Zeit haben, Equip hin oder her
- im heutigen, wirklich sehr einfachen, Content kann man immer ein paar "unterequippte" Leute mitnehmen (sei es für ein paar Bosse) => siehe da: Chance auf Loot
- Oder willst du einfach bei neuen Progressbossen mitgenommen werden? Als Casual mit weniger Zeit, weniger investierter Zeit und weniger Repkosten/Vorbereitung? => Welches Recht hättest du im Vergleich zu denen, die IMMER da sind?

Dann weiter:
- Bitte, bitte keinen DKP-Abzug (für absolut dumme Fehler => siehe Definition von Casual) aber nen Gildenkick?!?! o0 => Sinn?

Lösung: 
andere (casualfreundlichere) Gilde suchen
random-Raids (auf unserem Server gibt es schon PdoK-Random-Raids (wenn auch nur für den ersten, oder die ersten beiden Bosse)

Lootverteilung:
Das DKP-System ist schon gerecht, jedoch ist es eben auf richtige Raidgilden ausgelegt. Andere Systeme bieten sich bei Casualgilden eher an. Es gibt für Raidgilden eigentlich nur noch eine weitere Möglichkeit. Diese benutzt auch Ensidia z.b.:
Der Rat/Raidleiter entscheidet bei jedem Loot, wer ihn bekommen soll, also wer ihn am dringensten braucht => keine DKP, kein nix => ausgeglichener Equipstand im Raid

ABER

bei einem Casual mit 1-2 von 4-5 Raidtagen Anwesenheit wäre der Loot quasi verloren, weil er dem Raid nicht wirklich weiterhilft, wenn man ihn nur im Arsenal bewundern kann. Loots sind nur Mittel zum Zweck und dazu da dem Raid zu helfen...


----------



## Doonna (4. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet


triumph-marken = 232, endcontent 251-258 - oO was redest du ?


----------



## Dyranè (4. November 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer noch eine Zumutung, dass sich jeder durch die Begehung der Heroic Daily Triumphmarken zulegen kann, um sich dann mit gleichwertiger Ausrüstung zu eqippen wie Leute, die sich Woche für Woche mit einer 25er Gruppe durch die Raidinstanzen kämpft. Aber das hat weniger mit Neid auf der einen, bzw. Hochnäsigkeit auf der anderen Seite zu tun, sondern einfach mit einer nicht korrekten Belohnungsverteilung im Spiel.



Es stimmt, dass T9 gegen Marken bessere Qualität hat als die Items aus Ulduar und vorherigen Raids, jedoch bekommst du im PDK25 eine verbesserte Version des T9, das noch einmal um einiges besserist.

Zumal ich auch sagen muss, dass viele meiner Teile und sogar die Schmuckstücke und Ringe aus älteren Raids stellenweise besser sind als das Marken-T9.

Es soll den Leuten ermöglichen, dasss zu sehen, was sie wollen, das gesamte Spiel ohne tag täglich zu spielen, stundenlang in Foren rumzublättern udn dadurch eventuell Sachen vernachlässigen, die Vorrang haben.

Und genauso wie die spielweisen unterschiedlich sind, sind es auch die Menschen, man kann nciht verlangen, dass jeder gleich schnell Themen, Tipps und Guides verinnerlicht wie ein anderer.


----------



## Wolsger (4. November 2009)

Morbis83 schrieb:


> Ich denke WoW ist in allererste Linie weder ein Spiel noch ein Ersatz für mangelndes Selbstvertrauen, sondern ein Produkt. Ich denke der Trend ist im Moment der, dass viele langjährige Spieler, die diesen ganzen Classickrempel noch miterlebt haben, mit dem Spiel aufhören, weil sich im Endeffekt einfach alles irgendwann und unaufhaltsam ausgelutscht hat. Also muss Blizzard um weiterhin Geld verdienen zu können neue Spieler anlocken. Spieler die zu Classic-Zeiten noch keine Tastatur entziffern konnten und halt dementsprechend auch nicht die Erfahrung mit den damaligen Inhalten hat. Also bietet man ihnen die Möglichkeit trotzdem schnell mit dem Equip der alten Hasen mithalten zu können, damit die Lust am Spiel nicht im Keim erstickt wird und liefert eben diesen alten Hasen Tadaaaa! Den Hardmode. Und ich glaube für Blizzard lohnt sich diese Vorgehensweise. Ich seh auch nix falsches dran. Es gibt wesentlich fiesere Methoden den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehn, als ihnen einfach nur das zu geben was sie wollen. Im Moment findet also wahrscheinlich einfach nur eine Wachablösung statt. Wenn sich die neue WoW-Generation etabliert hat, werden die Dinge wahrscheinlich auch wieder schwieriger werden.



Es gbit viel zu wenig Raids und Gruppen die genügend und konstant Spieler haben für die Hardmodes.
Die Rnd.-Marken-Mentalität zerstört so ziemlich alles.
Man findet immer schwieriger Spieler die sowohl fähig als auch bereit sind, sich durch die Hardmodes
zu wipen. Ich sehe "Die alten Hasen" hier in Wow als klar benachteiligt an, weil es eben auch immer schwieriger wird
Raids zu finden die überhaupt spielerisch und personell in der Lage sind die Hardmodes zu bewätligen.
Es kommen ja keine Spieler mehr nach, die noch eine Herrrausforderung wollen
und das Spiel gelernt haben.
Wow ist eben primär ein einfaches Spiel für den Massenmarkt ohne großen Anspruch.
Bei den geringen Prozentzahlen derer die pdok schaffen oder überhaupt die Gelegenheit dazu haben machen die Hardmodes eigentlich kaum noch Sinn,
man sollte das Spiel einheitlich für Gelegenheitsspieler designen (Hubba-Bubba-Easy-Bash) und gut is'.
Wer machbaren Anspruch sucht, ist bei Wow verkehrt und wird enttäuscht.

Wow ist ein immer mehr ein durch- und durch Casual-Game
und wenn eben die Mehrheit so glücklich ist, 
sollte man es eben den Leuten auch so überlassen und gehen.
Für "Alte Hasen" die Classic- und BC mochten,
macht das derzeitige Wow keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Gnomos (4. November 2009)

Rofl wie oft ich hier gelesen hab wow wäre zu einfach denke mal dass nichtma 1% von euch Pdk25 im Hm clear haben gechweige denn einen der Ulduar Drachen


----------



## Enyalios (4. November 2009)

Ulikjin schrieb:


> An den TE...
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele....
> 
> An die "alles viel zu einfach" Heuler -
> ...



Oho, und Garry Kasparov soll mit verbundenen Augen Schach spielen, Vitali Klitschko mit einer Hand am Rücken boxen.....gääähnn

Aber was rede ich, für viele Leute hier sind ja Hardmodes oder Räume wo bosse spawnen auch Content.


----------



## Thoriumobi (4. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Aber was rede ich, für viele Leute hier sind ja Hardmodes oder Räume wo bosse spawnen auch Content.



Jo, und es gibt sogar welche, die behaupten, ein 90% Grinding-Acker wie Aion wär n´ Spiel! xD

Verrückt.


----------



## Enyalios (4. November 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Jo, und es gibt sogar welche, die behaupten, ein 90% Grinding-Acker wie Aion wär n´ Spiel! xD
> 
> Verrückt.



Gibt aber auch noch andere, die meinen weil man nen avatar mit einem Charakter aus AION besitzt spielt man es auch und wär ein Fanboy davon.

DAS ist doch mal echt verrückt !


----------



## Omidas (4. November 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Jo, und es gibt sogar welche, die behaupten, ein 90% Grinding-Acker wie Aion wär n´ Spiel! xD
> 
> Verrückt.



Weiß gar nicht, was alle hier so gegen Grinder Games haben. Ich wette 90% dieser Leute haben
eines der größten Grindergames gespielt. Und das aus dem Hause Blizzard. Und sie werden auch
den Nachfolger spielen.

Achja gemeint ist natürlich Diablo und nicht WoW


----------



## evalux (4. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> könnte man sich nicht auf etwas einigen?



Nee, könnwa nich.

Wir drehn uns doch im Kreis, weil wir eigentlich 4 Fragen beantwortet haben wollen:

1. Ist WoW zu einfach (geworden) ?
2. Warum ?
3. Macht Blizzard das richtig so ?
4. Hast du überhaupt nen Recht, hier was zu sagen ?

Der einzige Grund, warum wir uns das alles ständig fragen, ist nur, weil Blizzard dauernd am Spiel rumnerft. Sonst würden wir einfach sagen "Take it or leave it".


----------



## CedeoCedeo (4. November 2009)

Hey wo alle schon alle so fleissig am senf dabeigeben sind bringe ich mal meine Meinung ein. ;D

Beim PvP Inhalt geht es immer noch und wird es immer um die spieler an sich gehen.
Denen, die denken dass der Raidcontent zu einfach ist, sollten doch einfach mal versuchen eine hohe Arenawertung zu erreichen.
Ausserdem geht es bei WoW nicht nur ums Raiden. Dass es einfacher geworden ist macht sich zum Beispiel daran bemerkbar, dass die Reitausbildungen früher verfügbar sind und weniger Kosten.
Ich habe mir zum Beispiel mit meinem Hexer noch das Epic Mount durch die Questreihe erarbeitet, ohne(!) Hilfe von (zu BC-Zeiten) 70-ern.
Heute kann jeder Hexer sich das Mount einfach kaufen. Er wird die Heldentat nicht kriegen, aber trotzdem galt es früher mehr dieses Mount zu haben.

Wo ich schonmal bei Erfolgen bin ^^.
Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass Erfolge etwas mit der Schwierigkeit des Spiels zu tun haben?
Erfolge sind eher dazu da, euch für das Spielen zu belohnen.

Ich denke, dass Blizzard mit WoW noch möglichst viele Spieler einholen wollen, um noch möglichst viel Geld rauszuholen. Neue Spieler sollen schneller und einfacher fürs spielen belohnt werden, das Leveln wurde einfacher gemacht, genauso der Einstieg in die Raids.

So far so good,

CC^^

(würde mich über begründete Meinung zu meinem Post freuen)


----------



## zetaro (5. November 2009)

> Naja, patch 3.2 ist jetzt auch schon gut 2 bis 3 monate da, also wegen 2 monaten pause verliert keiner den anschluss, und es gibt in jeder Raid ini hard modes



Ich habe Pause eingelegt, als Ulduar gerade rauskam und bin wiedergekommen als PDK reingepatched wurde. 



> Aber die bosse sind von der spielmechanik drotzdem simpler, besonders in sachen classic, bz waren sie zugegeben schon sehr fortgeschritten.



Ich würde die Bosse in AQ20 und ZG nicht als simpel bezeichnen. 



> Gut, aber dann ist das MMO einfach nichts für dich, es ist egal ob classic oder jetzt immer das selbe und wird sich nicht ändern, du wirst immer den selben boss 1000 mal hintereinander farmen, egal ob nur 1ne stufe die sau schwer ist , oder mehrere stufen an schwirigkeits graden, das selbe ist es immer.



Wie ich bereits einmal schrieb: Farmen =|= Farmen.



> Nur, in vergleich zu früher, geben die hartmodes wenigens etwas variation, wie gesagt, 3 bosse gleichzeitig zu killen ist was anderes als nur 1nen boss, das du bei einem gleichen boss im hardmode nicht ne komplett neue spielmechanik kriegst ist klar, aber genau gleich spielen sie sich nie, fähigkeiten verändern sich und manchmal kommen so viel ich weiß sogar welche dazu, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.



Stimmt ja....Dekonstruktor, Hodir und co sind im Hardmode ja so viel anders^^
Nochmal: Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass alle Hardmodes so sind. 



> Aber es hört sich einfach nur so an wie wenn ein MMO für dich nichts ist, aber das macht wow nicht zu leicht oder zu schlecht, es it einfach nicht dein geschmack, so wie eben Gears of war nicht so mein geschmack ist obwohl das spiel nen super titel sein soll.



Stimmt...WoW ist nichts für mich...deshalb hatte ich in Klassik und BC auch nahezu immer Spaß am Spiel. Man sieht deutlich: MMOs und WoW ist nichts für mich. 
[/ironie] (<-vorsichtshalber)



> Richtig, sie liegt auch nicht an den bossen, es ist einfach fakt das es wie ein Offline spiel ist das dir 3 schwirigkeits modie bietet, wer nur den leichten spielt und dann sagt es ist zu leicht ist dann eben selber schuld ^^



Du kannst mir sicher erzählen, wo ich den Ultra-heroic-Mode der 5er einstellen kann.



> Weil es eben das ist was die Community stört, das sie damit nicht immer posen können, warum sonst wird das Argument " Wow ist zu einfach man kriegt das equipt in den po geschoben" als argument genommen? Und so viel ichw eiß war dein erster post wo du mich zitierst hast genau die aussage das Equipt eben doch was mit schwirigkeit zu tun hat.



Das Argument kann man auch anders interpretieren. Dazu muss man allerdings anerkennen, dass andere Sichtweisen existieren. Belohnungen...egal welcher Art haben immer auch eine idielle Bedeutung. Wenn man für leichtes und alltägliches übermäßig belohnt wird, schwindet das "ich habs geschafft"-Glücksgefühl. 
Beispiel: Ein Modellbauer baut entweder ein 3-Teile-McDonalds-Wegwerfmodell in 5 Minuten oder ein aufwändiges Modellbauprojekt, für das er ein halbes Jahr benötigt. Welches Modell wird ihm wichtiger sein?


----------



## zetaro (5. November 2009)

> Weiß ich nicht, ich war noch nicht PDK, aber fakt ist das hardmodes sich meist weiter spielt, fakt ist aber auch das sich die boss mechaniken egal ob classic oder Wotlk pro boss nicht unterschieden egal wie oft man sie spielt, also bist du im falschen spiel wenn du nicht bereit bist immer und immer die selbe boss mechanik zu machen die eben nur den unterschied von mehr hp und mehr dmg hat (und wie gesagt bei hardmodes extras die ganz klar andere spielweisen erfordern)



Du wiederholst dich. 




> Also fassen wir zusammen.
> 
> Du bist nicht bereit das spiel so weit zu spielen das du raiden kannst (bwohl du es schon kannst, du willst nur nicht weil du den einfachen weg der equipt beschaffung willst und dein server wohl ein geister server oder raidfauler server ist)



Wenn ich bedenke, wie oft ich versucht habe einen Raid zu finden, bzw. zusammenzustellen und dann hier den Vorwurf bekomme ich sei zu faul, weiß ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. 



> Du bist nicht bereit immer und immer die selben bosse zu machen, egal ob schwer oder leicht, dann ist ein MMO, besonders Pve orientiert nichts für dich, weil es eben immer das selbe bleiben wird, das sind eben MMos, und da du dich anderwaltig wohl auch nicht zu beschäftigen weißt im spiel sowieso nicht.



Ich bin bereit immer wieder dieselben Bosse zu machen, allerdings nur, wenn sie mir eine Herausforderung bieten. Wenn du das in unserer Diskussion nicht begriffen hast, tust du mir leid. Oder differenzierst du absichtlich nicht?



> Und allgemein eine diskusion über die schwirigkeit des spiels zu führen, was eben im raid kontent besteht und nicht in 5er instanzen, ist sinnlos wenn man selber nicht raidet, du für dich selber magst die 5er inis als aktuellen kontent sehen, das sind sie aber nicht, sie sind als Ausgleich und lückenfüller für die raidfreien zeiten super, übrigens würd dein marken Equipt wohl nicht dazu Reichen PDK hero geschweige den hard mode fähig zu werden, wenn du glück hast reicht das grad mal für pdk normal



Deine Überzeugung in allen Ehren. Für mich ist nunmal alles Content, wo man hin muss, um sein Ziel zu erreichen. Ein Erfolgssammler hat damit auch die alten Quests aus Klassik als Content, bis er das Meister der Lehren-Achivment hat. Ab da ist es dann kein Content mehr. Aber ich sehe wir werden uns in dieser Definitionsfrage nicht einig werden.


----------



## zetaro (5. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Musst du nicht, du stellst es als UNMÖGLICH da in die älteren raid instanzen zu kommen, das ist es aber nicht, selbst auf deinen server ist es garantiert nicht ungmöglich, man muss eben ein bischen in Kommunkation mit der Community tretten und sich eben spieler suchen die für die vorharben geeignet sind,



Du hast sogar recht...nach 2 Monaten Suche habe ich letztes Wochenende tatsächlich einen Raid gefunden. Immerhin 3 Stunden Spaß alle 2 Monate....ist doch was....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> aber behaupten das "spiel" ist zu leicht ist lächerlich, dann behaupte 5er instanzen sind zu leicht, aber nicht wow ist zu leicht,



Wie ich bereits schrieb. Du magst mit 10% Herausforderung glücklich sein. Ich bin unglücklich mit 90% zu leicht und langweilig.



> weil du bist der perfekte beispeil für die Katigorie "zu faul oder zu.... um zu raiden und somit die schweren sachen anzugehen,



Gehen dir die Argumente aus, oder warum versuchst du mich ständig zu beleidigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du weißt nicht, welchen Aufwand ich in die Gruppensuche stecke und machst eine Fernanalyse meines Verhaltens. Finde ich irgendwie witzig.



> fakt ist, Raiden ist endcontent, nicht 5er instanzen, genau so wie man 50er PvP nicht balanced sondern 80er PvP, so wird Pve auch für die aktuelle Raid intanz balanced und nicht für die alten 5er,denn das ist nicht der endcontent, du ernennst ihn dir selber so, dai st aber dein problem



Dein "Fakt" ist eine Definition. Ich empfehle diverse Lexika für den Unterschied.



> Wenn du selber den leichten weg wählst, selber schuld, daran scheitert die Community und das hab ich schon oft genug gesagt.



Genauso wie du oft genug ignorierst, dass die Wahlfreiheit des Weges eingeschränkt ist. 



> Der weg zum schwereren steht offen, wenn du nicht fähig bist Raiden zu gehen, das ist dann dein pech, ja 5er instanzen sind einfach, aber das ist nicht der endcontent ganz einfach, maximal einer von meheren möglichkeiten sich den aktuellen kontent anzuschließen,wenn dir das schon zu viel ist /quit the game.
> 
> Da das der kern der Diskuion fassen wir das auch mal auf das hier zusammen.



Du wiederholst dich. Du stellst Behauptungen auf, die meinen Erfahrungen wiedersprechen. Dann wenn ich das anmerke, titulierst du mich als "faul und dumm". Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, wie auf dieser Grundlage eine vernünftige Diskussion geführt werden kann. Jedes Argument von meiner Seite wirst du mit dem "Faulheit"-Vorwurf abschmettern. Ich überlege, ob ich das gleiche machen sollte.^^

Jedesmal, wenn du mir "Faulheit und Dummheit" vorwirfst, werfe ich dir "Ignoranz" vor....wie wärs? Das könnten wir dann ewig so weitermachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regash (5. November 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Yeah. Ich hab Leistung gebracht, die anderen nicht! Sie kriegen trotzdem fast das gleiche dafür!



Was denn bitte für eine Leistung?

Du hast ein Spiel gespielt. Boah, toll...


----------



## derboemelte (5. November 2009)

@zetaro
also um das mal so zu sagen
wer nicht raidet sieht den content nicht
is nen fakt
und so wie ich das ebend gelesen habe is für dich der content überall wo man hin muss
da zählen die neuen raids aber auch mit zu

und für ich sage mal 90% aller spieler ist der endcontent zur zeit pdk 25 im hardmode
weil es zur zeit das schwerste ist was man raiden kann

und ich glaube es gibt dir jeder recht in deiner aussage das heros zu leicht sind
geb ich dir auch voll und ganz recht

5er heros gehören auch zum content (war zu bc eigentlich als raid vorbereitung gedacht um sein gear 
zu verbessern was leider heute nicht mehr wirklich nötig is)
aber endcontent is nunmal pdk zur zeit
da kannst du dich auch auf den kopf stellen den selbst die entwickler
die wohl am meisten ahung davon haben
nen pdk zur zeit den endcontent

und da 95% der leute hier vom raiden reden stehst du mit deiner aussage wow is zu leicht weil
die 5er heros zu leicht sind ziemlich allein da weil du damit nicht wirklich an der hier laufenden diskussion teil nimmst
sondern ein ganz anderes thema ansprichst


und zum thema raid finden
ich selbst hab nen twink auf gilneas ich weiß ja nich wie das da bei der horde aussieht aber wenn ich da bin 
um mit nehm kumpel zu schreiben seh ich nur leute die raids suchen
auch naxx maly und wie sie nicht alle heißen
so wie auf vielen andern servern auch
und wenn es dir da zu wenig ist dann such dir nen andern server
aber nur weil du atm den raidcontent mangels grp nicht sehen kannst heißt es nicht das
dass spiel zu leicht ist

is doch in andern spielen auch so
wenn ich immer nur das erste lvl eines spiels auf einfach spiele sage ich auch es ist langweilig bzw zu leicht
aber es dann auf schwer durch zu spielen sie wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## Wolsger (5. November 2009)

Regash schrieb:


> Was denn bitte für eine Leistung?
> 
> Du hast ein Spiel gespielt. Boah, toll...



Zu gutem Spiel gehört Konzentration und Leistung wie für jede andere Sache auch.
Was gibt es daran zu verdummbeuteln?
Manche Leute haben hier schinbar ein unheimlich großes Problem mit
Pc-Spielen.


----------



## Nerjyana (5. November 2009)

@ CC

zu den Erfolgen: Diese waren hier im Gespräch nur als Indiz dafür, dass man/frau tatsächlich Ulduar clear hat, im Hardmode clear hat, auch mal Ignis und den Rat gelegt hat, Naxx ohne Tode durch ist - what ever.

Ich sage es gerne wieder: wenn ich mit meinem Shadow-Priest, mit blau/lila Equip von meiner Gilde jetzt mit nach Ulduar mitgenommen werde, da einige der Bosse schon auf Farm-Status sind, dann habe ich mit meinem Priest Ulduar noch lange nicht clear. Ich habe zum eigentlichen Legen der Bosse nichts beigetragen und ich werde mit meinem Priest auch nicht bei Mimiron dabei sein, der mit unserem Raid eben noch nicht liegt. Trotzdem habe ich am Ende Equipment aus Ulduar. Ob ich Ulduar wirklich clear habe und mich auch den schwierigeren Herausforderungen gestellt habe, kann man lediglich an den Erfolgen erkennen. Insofern kann ich aus Sicht meines Priests durchaus behaupten, Ulduar wäre leicht.

Da ich aber mit meinem Resto-Druide von Beginn an dabei war und um die Schwierigkeiten weiß, die wir hatten und um die vielen Wipes, bis z.B. der Pull bei Freya endlich geklappt hat, behaupte ich, als Casual Player, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad in WoW abhängig ist, von dem, was ich zu leisten bereit bin.

Zu den hc-Instanzen, wie sie in einem Post weiter oben angesprochen werden: 
Ich war vor kurzem in Nexus, mit n paar Freunden, die ihre Twinks ausrüsten wollten. Ein DK hat getankt - jeder Heiler weiß, dass DK's als Tank nur funzen, wenn der DK auch seine Klasse spielen kann ;o) Ich heile DK's als Tank extrem ungern ;o) und er hatte auch schon die Befürchtung, dass das Heilen bei ihm schwer werden würde. Iwann zwischendrin war ich während des Chattens, dass ich die ganze Zeit nebenbei machte, etwas mehr abgelenkt und er hatte nur noch 20 Prozent Life - aber ein Click und es war erledigt - warum? Weil ich Ulduar gehe? Natürlich sind die Inis leicht - logisch, wir sind sozusagen "overpowered". Was erwartet Ihr? Und ja, auch HDB war recht schnell auf Farmstatus für alle, die mit epischem Loot da rein rennen. Ihr wollt eine Herausforderung? Zieht Eure Klamotten aus, geht zu viert, zu dritt rein, nehmt frische 80er mit rein, macht Arenakämpfe, sammelt Ehrenpunkte, macht n Städteraid...

WoW bietet genug Möglichkeiten, Spaß zu haben und wer nicht in der Lage ist, diesen Spaß für sich zu entdecken, sollte vielleicht einfach das Spiel wechseln?

edit:
Ach, und btw: wenn ich natürlich der/die Erste auf'm Testserver bin und von daher alles schon mal durch gezockt habe, kann ich relativ gefahrlos und niveau- bzw. schwierigkeitslos in das neue Addon starten - wie wär's denn damit, sich mal überraschen zu lassen? ;o)


----------



## Nagroth (5. November 2009)

WoW ist nicht zu einfach und nicht zu schwer. Einfach nur ein Itemhatzspiel. Mehr nicht. Wie die Mäuse im Laufrad. Und Blizzard gibt das Tempo vor.


----------



## Braamséry (6. November 2009)

Manchmal stelle ich mir eine Frage:

Wer von den Leuten, die schreiben, dass WoW nicht (zu) einfach ist, hat zu BC/Classic auch nur irgendwas gemacht?

Diese Frage versuche ich logisch zu beantworten mit Vergleichen, die zeigen, dass es viel zu einfach ist.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Es mag ja durchaus so sein, dass z.B. Anub'arak im Hardmode eine Herausforderung ist. Aber wenn der Endboss einer Raidinstanz das nicht wäre, hätten die Entwickler ALLES falsch gemacht. 
Der Vergleich jedoch verbirgt sich in fast allem was vor dem Endboss sich einem in den Weg stellt. 
Zum Vergleich:

Wir sind in SSC. Dort treffen wir, nach einigen Bossen, welche ja alle wahlweise sind, auf "Leotheras den Blinden". Dieser Boss bestraft praktisch den ganzen Raid, wenn entweder 3-4Spieler nicht aufpassen, oder das Glück es so will, dass er biszu 5 Heiler auf einmal beschäftigt. Entweder durch seinen Wirbelwind oder sein Heimtückisches Geflüster. Da konnte jeder Raid gut und gerne dran wipen, egal ob er den Boss 1, 5 oder 20mal schon gelegt hat.

Heutzutage gilt man als schlechte Gilde wenn man einen Boss, der net in unmittelbarer Nähe des Endbosses steht (Ulduar z.B. ab Mimiron), nicht in den ersten 3 Versuchen legt, weil das ganze zu simpel ist. Die Herausforderung besteht meistens in den Hardmodes, welche sich durch mehr HP, mehr Dmg und mehr Movementforderung, vom Boss zeigen. 
Mal so recht überlegt, war das früher gang und gebe. Während man z.B. für einsteiger Bosse wie Void Reaver z.B. für den 1st Kill ne ganze ID verballert hat, braucht man heute für die ersten (Beispiel ist frei gewählt) 6/10 Bossen gerade mal eine ID. Dazu kann man wahlweise die ID verlängern, damit die ganze Ini möglichst schnell leer ist.

2. Wer mir nach diesem Punkt sagt, dass an EQ rankommen nicht nur ein Witz ist, sondern auch Set-Teile einfach zu beschaffen sind, der hat was übersehen als er gelesen hat.
Wir versetzen uns in die Lage eines frischen 80ers. Dieser fragt voller Stolz, weil er es endlich geschafft hat nach Hero-Inis, weil er mitbekommen hat, dass die einfach sein sollen.
Als er endlich eine Grp gefunden hat, fragt er, ob sie mehrere Heros machen könnten, da er neu sei und es für die anderen ja auch leicht verdiente Marken sind. Nachdem dies geklärt ist, steht nur die Frage im Raum wo es zuerst hingeht. Schnell entscheidet man sich für eine Ini wie Burg, die in 20-30 Min je nach Grp schnell durchgespielt ist.
Daraufhin macht der Frischling, den ganzen Tage alle Heros zu Ende, weil er entweder schulisch bedingt keine Hausaufgaben hat, oder in der Arbeit nichts von äußerster Wichtigkeit ansteht.

Am nächsten Tag fragt er direkt nach einem Raid für Naxx/Sar/Maly und Archavons Kammer, weil alles in wenigen Stunden fertig ist. 

Und siehe da, das Glück war auf seiner Seite. Die Rnd-Raids haben ihm viel beschert und erst ist bereits full-epic. Daraufhin geht er jeden Tag wieder Inis um T9 Teile für Marken zu bekommen. Und nach kurzer Zeit hat er sie auch in der Tasche, zusammen mit gutem EQ was locker auf PDK-Normal Level is.

Dieses Beispiel soll einfach zeigen, dass die Heros NICHTS sind, egal welche es ist (Da jede einfach ist). Vergleichen z.B. mit BRD, Strath oder Scholo aus Classic, sowie Arca, DK oder Laby (natürlich alle auf Hero) sind die Inis es nichtmal mehr Wert "Heros" genannt zu werden.

3. Money, Money, Money

Ich weiß ja net wie es euch geht. Aber so einfach an Geld zu kommen was zu BC Zeiten schon schwerer. Die Dailys haben länger gedauert und vor allem bei den Inseldailys war die Gefahr zu sterben sehr sehr hoch. Dagegen braucht man heutzutage nicht viel tun und man hat 20k Gold in der Tasche.
Classic braucht man hier fast net zu erwähnen, weil es damals sehr schwer war viel Geld zu bekommen.

SOOOO,

Da ich keine Lust mehr habe und müde bin, höre ich hier erstmal auf. Wem aufgefallen ist, dass es noch etwas gibt, kann gerne Punkt Nr. 4+ hinzufügen, weil ja nicht jeder das gleiche immer wieder posten muss.

Genauso kann jeder schreibn, dass etwas nicht stimmt, weil ich mich schon freue etwas wiederlegen zu können.

In dem Sinne,

MFG Braamséry


----------



## Wolsger (6. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Manchmal stelle ich mir eine Frage:
> 
> Wer von den Leuten, die schreiben, dass WoW nicht (zu) einfach ist, hat zu BC/Classic auch nur irgendwas gemacht?
> 
> Diese Frage versuche ich logisch zu beantworten mit Vergleichen, die zeigen, dass es viel zu einfach ist.


Du hast recht und die meisten haben eine Lady Vashj oder geschweige denn einen Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer
nie gesehen. Nur ist es so, das eben für die Mehrheit der aktuelle Kontent immer noch
zu schwer ist und ich denke das die Mehrzahl des Spieler ein besonders leichtes Wow ohne irgendwelche Anforderungen und Zwänge bevorzugt.
Ich plädiere dafür Wow komplett Easy-Mode und nur noch für Casuals zu gestalten. Ohne Gilden, Rnd.Raids, Markenfarmen, Bosse fallen sofort um, machen kaum Schaden
und wem das noch zu viel ist, der kauft sich das Gear alternativ im Item-Shop.
Was soll man immer diskutieren die Mehrheit will es so und ich gönne es den Leuten.
Die Hardmodes gehören weg und die ambitionierten Spieler, welche den alten Anspruch zu BC/Classic kannten und mochten
sollten sich auf ein anderes Spiel verlagern.
Die Casuals sind in der Mehrheit und man sollte ihnen komplett das Spiel übergeben,
mit Item-Shop und allen vorstellbaren Erleichterungen. Lvl-Service, Fertig-Chars etc.

So wie Blizzard die Linie fährt, ist Wow es einfach nimmer Wert,
das man sich für das Spiel noch einsetzt und immer wieder die gleichen Argumente bringt.


----------



## Nagroth (7. November 2009)

...es ist nur ein Spiel (zu dem noch nicht einmal ein Sandbox Game).


----------



## pingu77 (7. November 2009)

Nagroth schrieb:


> ...es ist nur ein Spiel (zu dem noch nicht einmal ein Sandbox Game).



Sicherlich, aber man will ja trotzdem herausgefordert werden, ist ja sonst langweilig. Auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist. Du spielst ja auch kein Tetris bei dem die Steine automatisch richtig runterfallen oder?


----------



## kicks (7. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Ihr wollt eine Herausforderung? Zieht Eure Klamotten aus, geht zu viert, zu dritt rein, nehmt frische 80er mit rein, macht Arenakämpfe, sammelt Ehrenpunkte, macht n Städteraid...
> 
> WoW bietet genug Möglichkeiten, Spaß zu haben und wer nicht in der Lage ist, diesen Spaß für sich zu entdecken, sollte vielleicht einfach das Spiel wechseln?



Fanboi sein muss was Schönes sein..


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (7. November 2009)

Kompletter blödsinn!

Ony, PdK und Ulduar ( 10/25er) lassen sich prima mit Randoms raiden.
Selbst wenn man lootpech hat, hat man nach  kurzer Zeit das halbe T8/9 zusammen (Marken).

Ne jeder der Classic noch erlebt hat weiss, dass WoW heute im vergleich ein Witz ist. 
Zumindest was das PvP und die schwierigkeit anbelangt.
Geschweigedenn, dass die Atmosphäre durch den ewigen Dps/Zahlen Müll flöten gegangen ist.
Portsteine und dergleichen führen ausserdem dazu, dass die Leute immer fauler und fauler werden. 
Früher musste man seinen Hintern immerhin noch selber vor die Ini bewegen (Ausnahme bei einem Hexer in der Grp). 

Heute ist WoW einfach in allen hinsichten viel zu leicht.
Es ist daher leider auch überhaupt nicht mehr anspruchsvoll und zieht immer mehr ''Roxxor Kinder'' an. 

Schade, schade es war mal ein tolles Game.


----------



## Nagroth (7. November 2009)

Das war es mal. Das stimmt.


----------



## Braamséry (7. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Du hast recht und die meisten haben eine Lady Vashj oder geschweige denn einen Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer
> nie gesehen. Nur ist es so, das eben für die Mehrheit der aktuelle Kontent immer noch
> zu schwer ist und ich denke das die Mehrzahl des Spieler ein besonders leichtes Wow ohne irgendwelche Anforderungen und Zwänge bevorzugt.
> Ich plädiere dafür Wow komplett Easy-Mode und nur noch für Casuals zu gestalten. Ohne Gilden, Rnd.Raids, Markenfarmen, Bosse fallen sofort um, machen kaum Schaden
> ...



Also wenn man von der aktuellen Meinung ausgeht:" Wenn du WoW zu leicht findest, hör auf" hätte man zu BC Zeiten genauso andersrum sagen können:" Wenn du es zu schwer findest, hör auf"

Hat aber KEINER gemacht. Und warum net? Weil anscheinend ja niemand das Spiel soooooooo schwer fand, dass er aufgehört hat. Jez isses aber so, dass viele aufhörn. Also kann man schon sagen, dass da was falsch läuft.

Und jeder der jez sagt, dass es net so eifach is, soll mal sich Videos aus Heros oda Raids von früher angucken.

Schon klar ich muss nichtmal sagen, dass die Bosse immer leichtere Taktiken bekommen haben, sondern dass vor allem auch der Trash gelitten hat. Erstma wurde der trash um 99% reduziert oder 99% schwächer gemacht. Dazu kommt, dass man so wenig EP braucht, dass die neuen Spieler, ohne es groß zu wissen, einfach schlechter sind (zum Großteil) als die, die zu Classic/Anfang-Mitte BC gelevelt haben.

Nur allein HDW dauert heute vllt 1 1/2 Std, damals hätte man 2 1/2 mindestens gebraucht, weil die Mobs mehr HP hatten, härter geschlagen haben und man CC gebraucht hat.
Aber Blizz hat das genau andersrum gemacht. Sie haben die Mobs schwächer, CC überflüssig und die Chars vielfach stärker gemacht haben. 

Und allein dadurch ist das Spiel schon einfacher. 

Dass jeder sagt:" Die Raids sind net einfacher" begründe ich damit, dass sie praktisch jedes Level geschenkt bekommen, net so wie früher. Dann hätten sie mehr durchhaltevermögen und würden ent nach 2wipes rumheulen. Dann würden die auch sagen könn, dass das beim leveln oft vorkam, aber das gibs ja eben netmehr. 

Dazu die Rnd-Raids und das ganze ist perfekt. Sry aba nach 2Wochen schon mit Rnd Raids in Naxx rumzurenn ist etwas sehr übertrieben. Hätten die es gemacht, dass man für Ulduar 25 T9,5 braucht, hätt ich gesagt, dass es ja noch ok is. Aba heutzutage geht man mit rnd grps und t8 in pdk 25. Und das kann net der Anspruch eines Spiels sein. 

Und wer sagt, dass viele netmal Vashj oder Kel'thas gesehn haben, der verschweigt, dass das die, meiner Meinung nach, schwersten Bosse aus BC waren. Das war einfach sehr heftig. Dagegen gings in MH/BT ja schon ruhiger zu. Da war das ganze am anfang schon angenehmer und da hätten, zumindest die ersten Bosse, viele Gilden geschafft.

Außerdem darf man net vergessen, dass sehr sehr viele Gilden eifnach net die Member hatten um 25er Raids zu starten. Da lag bei den meisten das Prob und ich ehrlich gesagt denke auch, dass es dadurch einfacher geworden ist, dass es rnd raids gibt, weil jeder raiden kann, der net in einer gilde is oder nen stamm raid hat.


----------



## Zabass (7. November 2009)

Wie man liest, haben viele WoW Spieler noch nicht mitbekommen, daß WoW ein reines Wirtschaftgut ist.

Da gibt es eine Firma, welche damit soviel Geld wie eben möglich verdienen will.
Also wird das Produkt, das verkauft werden soll, einer möglichst breiten Käuferschicht
zugänglich gemacht.

Wie realisiere ich das bei WoW?

Ganz bestimmt nicht, indem Spielinhalte für nicht Hardcoregamer unerreicht bleiben.
Der Verkäufer hat im Laufe der Zeit Wege eingebaut, über die (fast) jeder Spieler
(fast) den gesamten Spielinhalt nutzen kann. 

Aus Sicht eines "normalen" Käufers (Spieler) die richtige Entscheidung, 
weil jeder den gleichen Preis für das selbe Produkt bezahlt.

So einfach ist das.

Es gibt ja noch die Profi E-Gamer Szene. Wem WoW zu leicht ist, kann sich doch da austoben.


Ach so, nur so am Rande mal angemerkt: WoW ist ein SPIEL. Mehr nicht!!
Die wichtigen Erfolge erzielt man im wirklichen Leben, nicht in WoW.


----------



## Wolsger (8. November 2009)

Zabass schrieb:


> Wie man liest, haben viele WoW Spieler noch nicht mitbekommen, daß WoW ein reines Wirtschaftgut ist.
> 
> Da gibt es eine Firma, welche damit soviel Geld wie eben möglich verdienen will.
> Also wird das Produkt, das verkauft werden soll, einer möglichst breiten Käuferschicht
> ...



Ja oder aufhören und das Langeweile-Game beenden.
So einfach ist das und so einfach geht das derzeitige Konzept nach hinten los.
Wer die Qualität ständig mit Füssen tritt, muss sich nicht wundern wenn irgendwann nichts mehr geht.
Die Spieler, die das Spiel beherrschen und in der Lage und Willens sind Raids und Gilden zu organisieren werden immer weniger
und aus meiner Sicht, zumindest auf meinem Realm geht so gut wie garnix mehr.
Wenn man eben die Leute vergrault, die einem jahrelang treu waren
muss man sich nicht wundern.
Die neue rnd-Kundschaft, welche sich die jetzigen Verhätnisse gewünscht hat,
bringt jedenfalls garnix auf die Reihe. Und die die es konnten sind nicht mehr da.
Selber Schuld, das jetzige System runiert das ganze Spiel,
es ruiniert die Raid- und Gildenkultur und es ruiniert die Community.


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

> 2. Wer mir nach diesem Punkt sagt, dass an EQ rankommen nicht nur ein Witz ist, sondern auch Set-Teile einfach zu beschaffen sind, der hat was übersehen als er gelesen hat.
> ....
> Dieses Beispiel soll einfach zeigen, dass die Heros NICHTS sind, egal welche es ist (Da jede einfach ist). Vergleichen z.B. mit BRD, Strath oder Scholo aus Classic, sowie Arca, DK oder Laby (natürlich alle auf Hero) sind die Inis es nichtmal mehr Wert "Heros" genannt zu werden.


Da wird ja der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt - was denn nu? Zu leicht oder nicht zu leicht?

Ich werd hier an dieser Stelle auch nur kurz auf Deinen Post eingehen, weil dieses Hin und Her geschreibe mir zu unübersichtlich zu Lesen ist und ich merke, dass ich eigentlich keine Lust habe, Dir die Widersprüchlichkeit bzw. Absurdität aufzuzeigen.



> Wir versetzen uns in die Lage eines frischen 80ers. Dieser fragt voller Stolz, weil er es endlich geschafft hat nach Hero-Inis, weil er mitbekommen hat, dass die einfach sein sollen. Als er endlich eine Grp gefunden hat...
> ...
> Am nächsten Tag fragt er direkt nach einem Raid für Naxx/Sar/Maly und Archavons Kammer, weil alles in wenigen Stunden fertig ist.


Das allein gelingt schon oft nicht - siehe "Thread Schizophren"



> Daraufhin geht er jeden Tag wieder Inis um T9 Teile für Marken zu bekommen. Und nach kurzer Zeit hat er sie auch in der Tasche, zusammen mit gutem EQ was locker auf PDK-Normal Level is.


Wieviele Triumph-Marken brauche ich für das komplette Set? Ich glaube es sind etwa 210 (kann mich hier aber auch irren) - 2 Triumphmarken pro Tag macht roundabout 105 Tage - Schnell ist was anderes. Zeige mir den gogogo-Spieler, der das durchzieht. Aber selbst wenn er das Set endlich hat - wer kann ihm den Spaß geben, denn er nicht erlebt hat, weil er nicht Raiden war? Sind wir jetzt wieder beim "Ich find das doof, dass alle Gimps jetzt genauso gut ausgerüstet sind, wie ich"?



> Dieses Beispiel soll einfach zeigen, dass die Heros NICHTS sind, egal welche es ist (Da jede einfach ist). Vergleichen z.B. mit BRD, Strath oder Scholo aus Classic, sowie Arca, DK oder Laby (natürlich alle auf Hero) sind die Inis es nichtmal mehr Wert "Heros" genannt zu werden.


Ah ja - Und wann und wie hast Du die erste Hero gemacht? Nachdem Du Dich erst hast von gut-equipten mitnehmen lassen, um anschließend nur noch mit 4k DPS-Playern Heros abzufarmen? 

Leute, hört doch endlich mit diesem "in-classic-war-alles-besser"-Gesülze auf. Ich wette, wenn Euer Opa Euch sagt "Früher, ja früher, war alles sooo viel besser. Selbst im Krieg..." verdreht Ihr die Augen und seid die Ersten, die weg sind. Und nein, ich war nicht zu Classic Zeiten dabei, aber hey who cares? Me not!^^

Aber mal davon abgesehen, wird hier im Thread eigentlich nicht die Frage erörtert, ob WoW (zu) einfach ist, sondern der TE stellt die These in den Raum, dass diejenigen, die schreien, dass WoW zu einfach geworden ist, genau diejenigen sind, die in HC Inis nur noch mit 4k DPSlern rein gehen.

*seufz* Ich hab viel mehr geschrieben, als ich eigentlich wollte.

So Long


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Leute, hört doch endlich mit diesem "in-classic-war-alles-besser"-Gesülze auf. Ich wette, wenn Euer Opa Euch sagt "Früher, ja früher, war alles sooo viel besser. Selbst im Krieg..." verdreht Ihr die Augen und seid die Ersten, die weg sind. Und nein, ich war nicht zu Classic Zeiten dabei, aber hey who cares? Me not!^^



Genau deswegen istr der Thread auch so lang geworden. Weil Leute, die Classic und BC erlebt haben, auf Leute treffen, die nur WotLK kennen. Da muss man sich zwangsweise missverstehen, und wer mag es schon gesagt zu bekommen, dass alles was man bisher erreicht hat, nix wert ist ? Das Problem ist, dass die Ex-Classic-und BC-Raider aber genau das Gefühl haben und die neuen denken, man will es ihnen einreden.

Um es klar zu sagen: alles was man in WoW erreicht, erreicht man nur für sich selbst, eventuell noch für die, die mitraiden, aber Respekt vor dem Erreichten wird man heutzutage kaum bekommen, und man kann sich von all dem nix kaufen. Solang man nicht Ensidia heisst. Das derzeitig am häufigsten kritisierte an WoW ist die Tatsache, dass im Prinzip nur noch das Endgame eine Herausforderung ist. Vom PVP will ich mal nicht reden, weil das im Prinzip wie ein Spiel imSpiel ist, nichts, was mit der eigentlichen Welt zu tun hat. Allein schon das ist ein Unterschied zu früher. Und ja, wir werden das immer wieder sagen, warum sollen wir ruhig sein und nicht sagen was uns nervt ? Das tut ihr doch auch.



> Aber mal davon abgesehen, wird hier im Thread eigentlich nicht die Frage erörtert, ob WoW (zu) einfach ist, sondern der TE stellt die These in den Raum, dass diejenigen, die schreien, dass WoW zu einfach geworden ist, genau diejenigen sind, die in HC Inis nur noch mit 4k DPSlern rein gehen.



WAs eine verallgemeinerte These ist, weshalb sich alldiejenigen, die nicht so sind und sich genau daran stören, diese These auch ablehnen.


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Genau deswegen istr der Thread auch so lang geworden. Weil Leute, die Classic und BC erlebt haben, auf Leute treffen, die nur WotLK kennen. Da muss man sich zwangsweise missverstehen, und wer mag es schon gesagt zu bekommen, dass alles was man bisher erreicht hat, nix wert ist ? Das Problem ist, dass die Ex-Classic-und BC-Raider aber genau das Gefühl haben und die neuen denken, man will es ihnen einreden.


Du, ich sehe das genauso, dass es auch Missverständnisse sein können. Wenn die Ex-Classic- und BC-Raider das Gefühl haben, dann ist es aber genau das was es ist: ein Gefühl. Wer sagt denn, dass das nicht anerkannt wird? Klaro finde ich es toll, wenn man sagen kann "hey, ich habe Black Temple erlebt". Aber das ist es doch auch, was den Kern, nicht nur hier im Spiel, sondern auch im Leben, ausmacht: das Erleben. Ich finde es toll, wenn jemand Black Temple in seiner ganzen Form erlebt hat, weil ich das nicht mehr kann. Für mich wird das keine große Herausforderung jetzt mehr sein, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich Black Temple nicht mehr gehen werde, da ich die Ini mal sehen will.

Und ja, jeder kann und sollte seine Meinung haben. Das stelle ich nicht in Abrede. Diskussionen sind gut, Meinungsaustausch ist wichtig. Aber wo bitte ist der Meinungsaustausch, wenn die Argumentationslinie in die Richtung läuft, das früher alles viel besser war, weil man da Casuals noch von den Pro Gamern unterscheiden konnte. Wer von uns hier bitte ist ein Pro Gamer? Werden wir bezahlt fürs Spielen? Und warum muss man beide unterscheiden können? Um zu zeigen, wie toll ich bin?



> Um es klar zu sagen: alles was man in WoW erreicht, erreicht man nur für sich selbst, eventuell noch für die, die mitraiden, aber Respekt vor dem Erreichten wird man heutzutage kaum bekommen, und man kann sich von all dem nix kaufen.


Respekt vor dem Erreichten? Du möchtest das andere Respekt vor Dir haben, weil Du PDK gehst? Es gab iwo hier - vllt auch in einem anderen Thread - einen Beitrag: WoW ist nichts. Eine virtuelle Welt. Was passiert, wenn die Server sich morgen im Nichts auflösen? Dein Char verschwindet in den unbekannten Weiten des Weltraums, im Nirwana. Wenn Du schon Respekt haben willst, dann respektiere Dich selbst. Ist nicht der Mensch allein eine großartige Leistung?



> Und ja, wir werden das immer wieder sagen, warum sollen wir ruhig sein und nicht sagen was uns nervt ?


Spricht nichts dagegen, solange Du argumentieren kannst oder aber klar ist, Du willst Dich nur mal "auskotzen". Aber Vergleiche mit früher hinken immer, da die Rahmenbedingungen IMMER andere sind.



> WAs eine verallgemeinerte These ist, weshalb sich alldiejenigen, die nicht so sind und sich genau daran stören, diese These auch ablehnen.


Ja, es ist eine verallgemeinerte These, das macht der TE auch in seinem zweiten Post deutlich. Aber: wenn man nicht so ist, dann braucht man auch nicht das Rechtfertigungsgefühl zu haben, oder? ;o) Außerdem glaube ich, dass der TE sich vielleicht auch einmal den Frust von der Seele reden wollte. Denn er hat ja nicht Unrecht: es ist paradox, wenn man hört WoW ist zu leicht, aber andererseits für eine HC Ini 4k DPS Voraussetzung ist. In einem anderen Thread wurde genau das auch thematisiert: warum brauche ich 4k DPS? Vielleicht doch, weil ich die Ini ansonsten nicht schaffe? Vielleicht muss ich Heigan legen, bevor es zum Tanz kommt, weil sonst die Hälfte der Gruppe down ist? Dann brauch ich natürlich eine Menge DPS - aber was hat das mit dem fehlenden Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun? Eigentlich könnte das doch heißen, dass es lediglich leichter ist an gutes Equipment zu kommen (zB indem ich drei Monate lang die HC Dailys mache und dann T9 habe). Bin ich dann aber in der Lage die Raids zu schaffen?

Es ist alles eine Frage der eigenen Einstellung...


----------



## Raz0rblador (8. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Vom PVP will ich mal nicht reden, weil das im Prinzip wie ein Spiel imSpiel ist, nichts, was mit der eigentlichen Welt zu tun hat.




Wieso hat PvP nichts mit der eigentlichen Welt(WoW) zu tun?
Ich dachte es dreht sich eig. um den Konflikt  Horde-Allianz^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. November 2009)

Um auch einmal meinen Senf dazugeben zu können,
WoW ist nicht zu einfach für die einen, und zu einfach für die anderen =).
Was heisst, diejenigen die viel Zeit aufbringen können, oder einfach in einer guten Gilde sind haben kein Problem damit alles zu farmen. Hat man jedoch weder viel Zeit, noch eine gute Gilde ist man auf die Einfachheit (ist das ein Wort ?!) des Spieles angewiesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde BC war der beste WoW Teil, aus PvP und PvE-Sicht. Wer weiss, villeicht stafft es Cataclysm ja BC nachzuahmen oder gar zu übertreffen und wir alle sind wieder fröhlich damit beschäfftigt, 5 Stunden Karazhangruppen zu finden um dann drölfmilliarden Mal zu wipen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse.


----------



## Braamséry (8. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Um auch einmal meinen Senf dazugeben zu können,
> WoW ist nicht zu einfach für die einen, und zu einfach für die anderen =).
> Was heisst, diejenigen die viel Zeit aufbringen können, oder einfach in einer guten Gilde sind haben kein Problem damit alles zu farmen. Hat man jedoch weder viel Zeit, noch eine gute Gilde ist man auf die Einfachheit (ist das ein Wort ?!) des Spieles angewiesen.
> Ich finde BC war der beste WoW Teil, aus PvP und PvE-Sicht. Wer weiss, villeicht stafft es Cataclysm ja BC nachzuahmen oder gar zu übertreffen und wir alle sind wieder fröhlich damit beschäfftigt, 5 Stunden Karazhangruppen zu finden um dann drölfmilliarden Mal zu wipen.
> ...



Also ich formuliere es mal so:

Der der eine gute Gilde hat und wenig Zeit aufbringt, tortzdem alles schafft, für den ist WoW leicht.

Für die, die viel Zeit aufwenden um weit zu kommen und nicht das Gleiche schaffen wie die guten Gilden, ist das Spiel auch nicht einfach, sondern sie erarbeiten es sich hart.
Und für die, die keine Zeit haben und keine Gilde ist das Spiel mit ziemlicher Warscheinlichkeit nicht einfach.

Jez ma um auf BC zurückzukommen, weil zu Classic ne gute Gilde für Endcontent Pflicht war. 

Wir hatten mit der Gilde 4 Raidtage zu BC Zeiten. Die meisten waren bei 2 dabei und wir haben am Ende das meiste geschafft gehabt. Jedoch war durch die 4 Raidtage WoW keinesfalls zu leicht. Es war angenehm, weil man keine 3Wochen/Boss brauchte, sondern es nach einiges Zeit schaffen konnte. 

Wenn man dagegen in einer Gilde war, die nicht so viel geschafft hat, war jeder Boss den man gelegt hat ein Erfolg. Jetzt ist für viele Gilden der Hardmode auch nur manchmal noch ein Erfolg und für viele gibt sich die Möglichkeit einiges per Rnd-Raid zu schaffen.

Das war vorher unmöglich. Nur mt Wotlk isses eben so einfach, dass man keinen Stamm-Raid oder Gilde mehr braucht.

Das ist auch dadurch bedingt, dass man kein CC oder Resi-EQ mehr braucht. Wenn man das mit Wotlk vergleicht isses ja nahezu lächerlich.


----------



## Schlamm (8. November 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> Wieso hat PvP nichts mit der eigentlichen Welt(WoW) zu tun?
> Ich dachte es dreht sich eig. um den Konflikt  Horde-Allianz^^


Aber arg abgeschwächt. Im Questtext gehts dort immer noch drum. Wer nur raidet, kommt doch gar nicht mehr in den Kontakt mit der Allianz/Horde, außer beim warten vor dem Portalstein....


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

> Wenn man dagegen in einer Gilde war, die nicht so viel geschafft hat, war jeder Boss den man gelegt hat ein Erfolg. Jetzt ist für viele Gilden der Hardmode auch nur manchmal noch ein Erfolg und für viele gibt sich die Möglichkeit einiges per Rnd-Raid zu schaffen.



Dann muss es auf unserem Server nur "Kacknoobs" geben. Die meisten mit denen ich mich darüber unterhalten - ich selbst gehe nicht Rnd - schütteln immer nur wieder den Kopf darüber, wie nervtötend Rnds sind.

Bosse werden nicht gelegt, Player leaven oder sind Dauer-Afk, ein Wipe jagt den Anderen...

Nach geschätzten 3-5 Anfangsversuchen mit verschiedenen Gruppen in verschiedenen Raids, schafft man dann vllt mal wenigstens einen Teil der Ini. Und dann ist es bereits 2:30 Uhr nachts.


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Aber arg abgeschwächt. Im Questtext gehts dort immer noch drum. Wer nur raidet, kommt doch gar nicht mehr in den Kontakt mit der Allianz/Horde, außer beim warten vor dem Portalstein....



Ha! Von wegen - es kann schon mal ne halbe Stunde dauern, bis der Horden-Raid endlich besiegt oder weg ist, damit man den Rest des Raids porten kann ;o)


----------



## DreiHaare (8. November 2009)

Heute geht doch keine Gruppe mehr in eine Ini, ohne sich vorher massig Infos von diversen Internetforen oder anderen Spielern geholt zu haben. Da werden Videos über die Ini geguckt, andere Spieler befragt, die schon mehrfach drin waren...an jeder Stelle holt man sich die nötigen Infos VOR dem ersten Betreten.
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung...geht mit Leuten, die Ulduar überhaupt nicht kennen und gerade mal die Klamotten dafür tragen. Und dann werdet ihr euch wundern, wie herausfordernd so ein simpler Ulduar-Gang werden kann. Und vor allem wie lange man mit diesen Leuten für Ulduar braucht. Da gehen Monate drauf.

Aber nö...ihr nehmt ja keine Spieler mehr mit, die nicht mindestens 4,5k Schaden fahren und das Equip nicht auf dem Best-Stand haben. Und Ulduar-Anfänger wollt ihr ja auch nicht mitnehmen, da muss man ja alles wieder und wieder erzählen. Aber dann rennt ihr zu Buffed und winselt wieder rum, wie leicht WoW doch geworden ist.


----------



## Braamséry (8. November 2009)

Nur zum Vergleich:

BC:

Geh mit der Gilde, vorher gesehenen Videos und gelesenen Guides in einen Raid. Dann kannst dich wundern wie schwer sowas is.

So war es damals. heute gilde das nur noch wenn man nix mehr davon hat/gemacht hat.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> BC:
> 
> Geh mit der Gilde, vorher gesehenen Videos und gelesenen Guides in einen Raid. Dann kannst dich wundern wie schwer sowas is.


Dann ist es kaum schwer.
Wenn man sich ausführlich Videos und Guides durchliest und diese auch versteht sind Bosse auch keine große Aufgabe mehr.


----------



## baam (8. November 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Mühe und Not seine 10.000 Lebenspunkte zusammen bekam




Was zum hänker haben HP mit Spielverhalten zutun ? deine DPS angaben sind auch super 1500 haste im T6 gemacht ergo Endcontent und schon damals waren Raid DPS wichtig für einen sauberen und schnellen Bossfight siehe Sunnwell "Brutalus" Enrage 6min ... 

Mal davon ab sind deine tollen Gründe warum WoW NICHT einfacher sei totaler müll sry  


WoW ist einfacher da gibt es nix ..  

Punkt 1 Weniger Zeit investieren 

Punkt 2 Durch Dailys Marken für Highendgear erhältich 

Punkt 3 Entcounter teilweise so simple spätestens nach dem 2-3 Nerf


----------



## Braamséry (8. November 2009)

zu BC gab es aber noch was was die, die zu BC zeiten net gespielt haben agr net kennen.

Taktik mit dem inhalt CC.

Als BSP nehm ich einen Vergleichsweise einfachen Boss, nämlich den Lurker.
Wenn in der 2. Phase 1 Add auf dem inneren Ring 2ma nem Sheep oder fear resitet hat kontest du gleich 3 Heilern gute Nacht sagen. Dazu kamen die CCs auf den kleinen Inseln die bei uns meistens Eisfallen oder Fears waren. Wenn davon etwas net klappte musste sofort ein anderer einspringen, sonst konnte ein Heiler leicht überfordet sein (am meisten trat sowas am anfang auf, in den ersten 5+ Trys) und die, die die Insel machen sollten starben. Daraufhin musste jmd dort einspringen und was möglicherweise bei den normalen adds zu wenig dmg bedeutete.

Solche Kettenreaktionen gab es ÜBERALL.

2. BSP:

Leotheras:

Wenn ein Heiler den Gegner vom Heimtückischen Geflüster net umhaun konnte, es also net geschafft hat, musste dieser getötet werden. Das half beim Wirbelwind ja nu nicht wirklich, was zur Folge hatte, dass durchaus noch 2-3 Spieler starben. 

Und wenn ich bedenke, dass unser 1st Kill die ersten Sekunden des Enrage Timers beinhaltete, kann man sich vorstellen, dass 2Spieler weniger den Tot bedeuteten.

Diese Beispiele sind normale Bosse, die net annähernd so schwer waren, wie z.B. Vashj oder einer der anderen Bosse, der Raidinis.

Also kann man schon sagen, dass man ohne Guide bzw Video für solche Bosse für den 1st Kill net nur 1 ID verballert hat, sondern eher 4-5 wenn man net grad 5Raidtage hatte, weil nich immer die gleichen dabei waren.


----------



## Omidas (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> [...]
> Bosse werden nicht gelegt, Player leaven oder sind Dauer-Afk, ein Wipe jagt den Anderen...
> 
> Nach geschätzten 3-5 Anfangsversuchen mit verschiedenen Gruppen in verschiedenen Raids, schafft man dann vllt mal wenigstens einen Teil der Ini. Und dann ist es bereits 2:30 Uhr nachts.



Die interessante Frage, die hinter dieser wahren Aussage steckt ist, was zu so
einem solchen Verhalten führt?

Wipet man, weil die Encounter immer noch zu schwer sind und es deswegen zu unmut
kommt, weil man die nicht legen kann, oder weil eigentlich alles so einfach ist das
Wipes einfach als pure Blödheit gelten?

Durch diese Art des Contents, wie er im Moment ist, habe ich manchmal das Gefühl,
das viele Spieler WoW als Singleplayer Spiel betrachten. 
Ich bin der einzig real Spieler. Die anderen Spieler sind mehr oder weniger gut 
programmierte Bots, die mich unterstüzen sollen in meinem vorrankommen. Und 
wenn sie mir nicht helfen, warum soll ich mich dann freundlich zu ihenen verhalten,
oder sogar ihrnen helfen. Blizzard hat ja dafür gesorgt, das in der für mich erschaffenen
Spielwelt genug Bots vorhanden sind unter denen ich wählen kann.

In BC war das noch nicht so. Es gab numal Heros, die etwas schwerer waren. In 
denen hat sich aber komischerweise oft selbst nach mehrmaligem Wipen die Gruppe
nicht direkt aufgelöst.Wie viele Leute würden wohl heutzutage es noch schaffen
eine Inszanz wie Schattenlaby mit den gleichen Leuten zu beenden, mit denen sie
begonnen hatten?

Ein gewisser Lerneffekt sollte auch im Normalmode vorhanden sein. Und das Gruppen-
Spiel müsste gefördert werden.


----------



## Braamséry (8. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Die interessante Frage, die hinter dieser wahren Aussage steckt ist, was zu so
> einem solchen Verhalten führt?
> 
> Wipet man, weil die Encounter immer noch zu schwer sind und es deswegen zu unmut
> ...



/sign

Dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen.

PS: Will mal Gegenargumente sehn^^


----------



## Omidas (8. November 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Dann ist es kaum schwer.
> Wenn man sich ausführlich Videos und Guides durchliest und diese auch versteht sind Bosse auch keine große Aufgabe mehr.



Viel Spaß bei Bossen wie Alar, Vashj, Kel, Supremus, Archimonde

Zu jedem gab es massig Guides .. aber vor allem Vashj ... werd ie innerhalb
von 10 Try legen konnte nur anhand der Guides ... absolut Resepkt. Oder
auch Supremus. Eigentlich ein recht einfacher Boss (Okey der war auch relativ
fix drin) Aber war doch sehr amüsant zu sehen, was da so schief lief, obwohl
wenig zu beachten war eigentlich.


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

> Die interessante Frage, die hinter dieser wahren Aussage steckt ist, was zu so
> einem solchen Verhalten führt?



Interessanter Ansatz )

Die Frage hat etwas von Huhn und Ei )

Was genau ist leicht? 
Das "Erarbeiten" von T9 durch Triumph-Marken (btw: es dauert immer noch roundabout 100 Tage bis ich es habe, wenn ich nur die hc Dailys mache)?
Die hc Inis, weil ich mit Full-T9-Equip durchrenne und evtl noch n paar Marken farme?
Die hc Inis, weil ich mich von Full-T9-equipten Playern mit nehmen lasse?
Naxx und Ulduar, weil ich mit mit PdK-Items durchgehe oder mich nem Stamm-Raid anschließe?

Ja, ich höre sie schon, die vielen Aufschreie "aber, aber, aber!"

Wenn das alles aber aus anderen Gründen so leicht ist, warum z.B. wird in einem anderen Thread Ulduar als die schwerste WOTLK Ini betrachtet und warum haben viele Player Ulduar dann noch nicht clear, sind über Thorim nie hinaus gekommen und haben nicht einen einzigen Hardmode gemacht?
Wenn das alles nicht stimmt und man mit jeder Rnd-Grp jede Raid-Ini in WOTLK clearen kann, warum werden in diversen Posts genau diese Random-Gruppen beklagt?

Ja, ja, ich weiß - das sind die Spieler, die blau von grün nicht unterscheiden können, ihre Chars bei Ebay gekauft haben und nie Classic geraidet haben.

*seufz*

Können wir das Thema wechseln ;o)

edit: vielleicht liegt der Unterschied zu BC aber auch einfach nur an der Community Ingame?


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> edit: vielleicht liegt der Unterschied zu BC aber auch einfach nur an der Community Ingame?



Genu so siehts aus, um so mehr addons kommen um so item geiler, Nniveauloser und Egoistischer werden die leuet, und die Kombination aus item geilheit und items die man immer schneller kriegt so das für diese leute Hardmodes nicht mehr interessant sind halt leute die rumheulen weil sie ihr Equipt schnell kriegen aber eigendlich kein interesse an einer herausforderung wie hardmodes haben weil diese keine epics abwirft


----------



## Omidas (8. November 2009)

Naja Ulduar und schwer ...

Ja Ulduar war zu schwer im GEsamtkontext von WotlK. Und nur dort. Den 
es kam direkt nach Naxx. Ulduar an und für sich ist für die meisten, die 
halbwegs gut durch BC kamen genau richtig gewesen, aber:

Wir nehmen einen ganz normalen Menschen mit normaler Gesundheit und
Kondition. Dieser Mensch wird jetzt 3Monate lang nur durch die Gegend
getragen. Nach den 3 Monaten soll er dann 1km durchgängig laufen. 
Und jetzt die interessante Frage. Ist 1km Dauerlauf schwer oder leicht?

Und das gleiche kann man auf WotlK übertragen. In Naxx wurde man getragen
und musste nichts tun und lernen. Uldeuar war mit dieser Vorbereitung für
viele dann ein zu großer Anstieg, weswegen Blizzard mit dem Koloseum
ein Laufband hingestellt hat, auf dem die Person die 1km befördert wird. Im
Vergleich zu Naxx muss er jetzt ja wenigstens selbstständig stehen.

Und jetzt bitte nicht auf HMs verweisen. Soll reichen wenn ich beteure, das für
mich die >Koloseum< HMS kein Content darstellen und erst recht nicht motvierend
sind.

Edit: Ach Mist §"%§§&&. Muss ich wegen meinem Vorposter es doch noch erklären.

Dann mal die Kurzfassung: Du meinst, das man die Hardmodes nicht wahr nimmt,
weil sich das Equip daraus nicht lohnt. Also Sprich wir meckern wegen Itemgeilheit.
Bei mir zumindest ist es genau anders rum. Koloseum HMs sind nahezu identisch
mit dem Normalmode. Mit nem gewissen Faktor nach oben skaliert. Und dann noch
vielleicht eine Neuerung mehr. (Ulduar waren einige HMs weit besser). Das motiviert
aber sehr wenig. Denn den Content, Boss tot, habe ich schon. Ihn noch mal schwerer
zu legen lohnt nicht.

Also nicht:
"Ich mach keine HMs, weil der Loot eh nicht lang hält"
sondern:
"Ich mach nicht HMs, weil besserer Loot alleine eben kein Anreiz ist.


----------



## Moriath (8. November 2009)

Ich war das erste mal PDK (nach längerer PVE-Inaktivität)  mit ner relativ guten grp, ohne selbst irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse der Bosse zu haben. Bin kein einziges mal draufgegangen und hatte keine Probleme... wenn das nicht leicht ist...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. November 2009)

Über Tokens sollte man sich eigentlich zulezt aufregen. In BC konnte ich es mir nicht leisten, in einen BT/Hdz3 Raid zu gehen. Wegen der Gilde -> Also hab ich nach Alternativen gesucht, ich (Hunter) habe mir eine schöne Armbrust mit Tokens gekauft, 150 hat die glaub gekostet, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber das war eine Menge Arbeit für eine ganz schön stattliche Armbrust und ich denke nicht, dass es jetzt viel einfacher wäre. Ein Raid geht halt villeicht 4 Stunden und da hat man villeicht beim ersten Mal schon eine Top-Waffe, und wenn man farmen will, geht das halt auch, aber dafür nimmt es mehr Zeit.
Finde ich gerecht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmnia (8. November 2009)

Fakt ist nunmal das jeder, ob nun Hardcoreraider oder Casual seinen Monatsbeitrag zahlt und das schliesst sämtlichen Content ein. Wie Blizzard schon sagte, haben sie z.B am alten Naxxramas lange rumprogrammiert und vielleicht 10% alles BEZAHLENDEN KUNDEN sahen je die Instanz von Innen. Wieso sollte jemand für was bezahlen das er nicht nutzt oder nicht nutzen kann da es seine Zeit und / oder Realleben nicht zulässt.

Weiter vorn im Topic stand sowas wie: jeder Casual der pro Tag 2 Std. spielt kann das gleiche Equip wie ein Endgame Raider haben. Ja aber mit welchem Aufwand? (Max 2 T8.5 Teile) keine T9.6 Teile sind für Casuals zu haben. Endgameraider haben nach wie vor besseres Equip als einer der's mit Emblemen holt und....

2 Std pro Tag wäre 1x Dailyhero (2 Triumph Embleme) das ganze T9 Set kostet weit mehr als 200 Embleme.. wären 100 TAGE für das komplette T9 Set ohne PdK oder PdoK gesehen zu haben. In den 2 Std täglich mit ner PuG Gruppe liegen dann evtl noch 1-2 Instanzen drin je nach Gruppe und Können der Gruppe, wären dann hochgerechnet 12 Embleme. 2x 58 für 2 T8.5 Teile = 116 Embleme nötig bei 12 am Tag, sind nochmal 10 Tage. Also hat ein Casual nach 10 Tage frühestens was ein Hardcoreraider schon nach 2-3 Tagen hat; denn ein Hardcoreraider holt sich sein Tierzeug nicht nur in Raids; oder wollt Ihr mir wirklich klar machen das Ihr 300 Embleme habt aber nichts dafür holt, stattdessen aber 8 Wochen lang Ulduar25 geht ohne was zu gewinnen?

Und um nochmals zu betonen, jeder zahlt für Spielzeit in WoW, ob Hardcoreraider oder nicht, jedoch sollte der dem es nicht möglich ist jeden Tag 8-20 Std WoW zu zocken auch an Equipment kommen um überhaupt mal wenn es seine Zeit zulässt mit nach Ulduar genommen zu werden.

Für Hardcoreraider gibts die Hardmodes, die nie ein Casual bestreiten wird, von all den Leuten die rumheulen alles sei zu leicht haben sicher nicht alle, ohne Ausnahme alle alle Hardmodes durch. Wenn es keine Tiersachen für Embleme gäbe würdet ihr Hardcoreraider auch ggf. 6-8 Monate oder resp. 30-50 Lockouts benötigen um Eure Sets zu vervollständigen.. man rechne mit Ulduar zahlen.. 1 T-Token pro 10er Boss, 2 pro 25er Boss x 10/25 Spieler. Da habt ihr Hardcoreraider Euer Equip sicher in 2 Wochen komplett ned wahr...


----------



## Ludian (8. November 2009)

Wow ist jedenfalls einfacher als andere mmorpgs aber zu einfach ist es nicht. Die Raid-Instanzen sind auch viel leichter geworden. Vergleichen wir mal Pdk und z.b FdS. Und das Equip wird einem in dem Arsch geblasen das stet jedenfalls fest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde Wow ist etwas leichter geworden was mich mehr nervt ist das es dadurch langweiliger geworden ist. Durch 3.3 wird das kaum besser, und ich frage mich was Blizzard nach der Patch bis Cataclysm machen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Soldus, diese seidseit werbung ist der typ da drauf weiblich oder männlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. November 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Und um nochmals zu betonen, jeder zahlt für Spielzeit in WoW, ob Hardcoreraider oder nicht, jedoch sollte der dem es nicht möglich ist jeden Tag 8-20 Std WoW zu zocken auch an Equipment kommen um überhaupt mal wenn es seine Zeit zulässt mit nach Ulduar genommen zu werden.


Dann sollten deiner Meinung nach, aber auch alle Hardmodes gelöscht werden, weil das ja Punkte (Spielinhalte) sind die einige Spieler nicht haben können.
Ich kam in BC niemals dazu, irgendetwas zu raiden, dass höher als TK oder SSC war, weil das einfach für die Hardcoreraider war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Es hat mich persöhnlich noch nie gestört, dass ich Archie damals nicht tot gesehen habe, ich hatte meine Herausforderungen mit Leotheras (so hiess der glaub) und Al'ar und die Leute mit zu viel Zeit hatten ihre Herausforderungen mit Illidan.

Ist eben nur meine Meinung.
Grüsse.


----------



## Keksemacher (8. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei Bossen wie Alar, Vashj, Kel, Supremus, Archimonde
> 
> Zu jedem gab es massig Guides .. aber vor allem Vashj ... werd ie innerhalb
> von 10 Try legen konnte nur anhand der Guides ... absolut Resepkt. Oder
> ...


Ich hab diese Bosse alle gelegt.

Und auch ich habe Guides und Videos gelesen bzw. gesehen.
Nachdem der ganze Raid sich diese ausführlich durchgelesen hatte waren diese Bosse auch nicht mehr lange ein Hinderniss sondern wurden früher bzw. später(Kel wollte noch ein wenig länger leben) gelegt.


----------



## Braamséry (8. November 2009)

Also ich hätt ich auch gesagt, dass sie es so wie zu BC hätten machen sollen.

Die Raids annehmbar schwer und zum Ende wie mit Patch 3.0 ein großer Nerf damit viele einen guten Teil des Contents sehen können. Jez hat man ja netma das Prob, dass man ne Pre machen muss, was also schon wegfällt.


----------



## robsenq (8. November 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Thread meine Theorie erläutern, warum sehr viele Leute glauben, WoW wäre einfacher geworden, was es zu 100% nicht ist.
> 
> Nun, es gibt 3 Gründe:
> Das Equip. Es ist wohl jedem vertraut, der wenigstens mit Burning Crusade einen 70er mit guter Ausrüstung hatte, dass man zum Beispiel als Jäger am Anfang nur mit Mühe und Not seine 10.000 Lebenspunkte zusammen bekam. Mit anderen Klassen war es auch so, nur dass es nicht unbedingt 10.000 waren. Auch die DpS die damals noch gar nicht so wichtig war, lag in den 1.000 bis 1.500 als mittelmäßig guter 70er. Wenn man jetzt allerdings das ganze mit Wrath of the Lich King vergleicht, haben sich diese Ziele mehr als verdoppelt. Und das gilt für alle Klassen. Die DpS hängt bei 3.000 bis 4.500 und die Lebenspunkte torkeln beim Jäger bei den 20.000ern rum. Nur, dass die Instanzen wie Naxxrams oder Onyxia nicht in diesem Schema erschwert wurden. Die Bosse und anderen Gegner wurden prozentual in Schaden und Lebenspunkten erhöht, allerdings nicht prozentual in Beziehung mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung eines Spieler von Stufe 60-80. Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind *zu* gut.



Dieser Punkt wiederspricht deiner gesamte Aussage.
Wenn alle mit besseren equip rumlaufen, mehr dps und hp haben, aber die inis im gegenzug nicht erschwert wurden, ist es also leichter geworden..


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. November 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt wiederspricht deiner gesamte Aussage.
> Wenn alle mit besseren equip rumlaufen, mehr dps und hp haben, aber die inis im gegenzug nicht erschwert wurden, ist es also leichter geworden..



Hmm stimmt... :O


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (8. November 2009)

Nur noch mal um das Thema lvln aufzugreifen:

- ab lvl 20 darfst du jetzt reiten lernen (ich durfte es erst mit 40 lernen) --> du sparst ne menge zeit
- ab lvl 40 darfst du episches reiten lernen (damals mit 60) --> du sparst ne mege zeit
- ab lvl 60 darfst du fliegen lernen (damals 77 oder so) --> nochmals zeit gespart
- die ep fürs level up von 1-60 wurden "brutal" herabgesezt --> wieder zeit gespart

das sind 4 punkte wo du zeit sparst und somit schneller levelst .... in dem punkt ist wow definitiv leicht oder nennen wir es diplomatisch "Einsteigerfreundlicher" geworden...

zum content kann ich nicht so viel sagen, ich weis nur das ich damals in bc nicht viel weiter als kara gekommen bin weil meine damalige gilde es nie weiter versuchen wollte

heute raide ich, wenn ich lust habe in allen inis mit und da ich mir seid ewigkeiten keine bosstaktiken mehr durchgelesen habe versage ich gerne mal beim movement was aber nach 1-2 versuchen auch klappt

ich bin einfach der meinung das bei wow der schwierigkeitsgrad von der zeit und planung abhängt wer sich viel mit der mechanik beschäftigt und dafür zeit investiert findet es leicht ... wer nur online geht seinen character spielt und nicht mehr macht findet es schwer...

in meinem urlaub habe ich an mehreren raids teilgenommen und bin dadurch ein ganzes stück weiter gekommen, endlich klaue ich in heroic inis dem tank die aggro ... darum kann ich sagen für mich sind die hc´s langsam zu leicht ... aber das ist eigendlich egal weil mir das besuchen der instanzen spass macht und nicht nur der wettlauf um das beste equipment.

viel Spass euch noch

LG Honorius - Nefarian


----------



## Hordenfeind Nr.1 (8. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> An was vergleichen wir ob es zu einfach ist? An einem "Einfachheitsmaßstab" oder an den voriegen WoW Versionen??
> 
> Classic war schwer und fast Zu schwer einige Klassen konnt man im Raid überhaupt nicht gebrauchen und Raids waren im Allgemeinen schwer und schwer zu managen.
> Bc wurde es einfacher aber es hatte immernoch Knackige Elemente wie Kara in den Anfangszeiten oder FdS bzw MH.
> ...



Oh wie Recht du hast! Diese Nerfs führen einfach dazu das immer mehr (WoW-treue) Spieler ihre Köpfe schütteln und auf Spiele wie Aion umsteigen.

Ich persönlich werde weiterhin WoW spielen, aber ich hoffe sehr das Catac wieder schwerer wird. Denn seid mal ehrlich.. wann habt ihr das letzte mal bei nem Boss-kill gejubelt?... Also ich seit BC nicht mehr.


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

Moriath schrieb:


> ....mit ner relativ guten grp, .....


eben - was wäre wenn nicht?


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

> Und das gleiche kann man auf WotlK übertragen. In Naxx wurde man getragen
> und musste nichts tun und lernen. Uldeuar war mit dieser Vorbereitung für
> viele dann ein zu großer Anstieg, weswegen Blizzard mit dem Koloseum
> ein Laufband hingestellt hat, auf dem die Person die 1km befördert wird. Im
> Vergleich zu Naxx muss er jetzt ja wenigstens selbstständig stehen.


was Naxx betrifft gebe ich Dir Recht - wenn ich aber eine Herausforderung haben will und diese eben nur habe, wenn ich NICHT PdK vor Ulduar machen, dann liegt es nur an mir selbst, welche Entscheidung ich treffe und welcher Herausforderung ich mich stelle.

Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit so blödsinnigen Antworten wie "ja, ach, ne, dann geh ich beim nächsten Mal nackt oder wie?" - Ja, warum denn net?
Hallo? Wenn mir WoW zu langweilig ist, dann spiele ich es eben nicht mehr. Wenn es mir zu schwer ist, suche ich mir auch ein anderes Spiel oder ne Möglichkeit mich der Herausforderung zu stellen. Wat bitte wollt Ihr eigentlich? (Wer auch immer Ihr ist und sich jetzt angegriffen fühlt^^)

Zum Thema WoW macht alles für Casuals, deswegen wirds leichter: ja, vllt - aber wer zur Hölle bezahlt Euch denn die Entwicklung des nächsten Addons? Ihr "Pro-Gamer" mit Euren  13&#8364; im Monat? Da lach ich mich ja kaputt - es lebe die Soziale Marktwirtschaft oder wie? Zahlt mir das Spiel, aber spielt net mit?

Ach, es ist zu süß^^

/absolutely sign @ohmnia


----------



## Dropz (8. November 2009)

obwohl ich im Moment nicht spiele bin ich der Meinung das es vor allem mit wotlk durchaus einfacher geworden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (8. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> Zum Thema WoW macht alles für Casuals, deswegen wirds leichter: ja, vllt - aber wer zur Hölle bezahlt Euch denn die Entwicklung des nächsten Addons? Ihr "Pro-Gamer" mit Euren  13€ im Monat? Da lach ich mich ja kaputt - es lebe die Soziale Marktwirtschaft oder wie? Zahlt mir das Spiel, aber spielt net mit?
> 
> Ach, es ist zu süß^^


Süss sind vor allem deine Milchmädchenrechnungen. Ein komplettes MMORPG trägt sich ab etwa 50.000 Abonnenten. Wenn man einen Prozentsatz von unter 5% annimmt für die HC Gamer, wie es einige Unternehmen tun, dann kommt man in WoW trotzdem auf mehrere 100.000 Spieler. Für die Entwicklung eines blossen Add ons sind diese Spieler mehr als ausreichend.
Es ist eine andere Sache, ob man ein MMORPG breiter anlegt, so dass allen Spielern jeglicher Content zugänglich gemacht wird, aber das ist keine Frage der Finanzierbarkeit eines Add Ons sondern eine Marschrichtung, die man als Firma grundsätzlich vorgibt um Marktanteile zu halten und den eigenen Umsatz zu vergrössern. Brain plz


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

und wieder mal ein super genialer voller braineinsatz von kicks - ich lach mich scheckig^^

wo ham se dich nur ausgegraben - I am very amused^^


----------



## kicks (8. November 2009)

Geht jetzt wieder die Zickerei los, nur weil du einfache Zusammenhänge nicht erfassen kannst? Schwach


----------



## Shurycain (8. November 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.



Sehr lobenswerter Beitrag..... -.- 

Nja vom Grundgedanken hast du Recht @ TE, wir sind größtenteils Selbst daran schuld. Was ich aber Kacke finde und was sich nicht abstreiten lässt : Nehmen wir einmal an ich bin der Hyper PvE Raider und in einer sehr guten Gilde und clearen jede Woche pdk / pdok 10 / 25 und mache jeden Tag meine Daily Hero, dann kann ich mir nach einiger Zeit das volle Wütende PVP Set holen OHNE einen Funken PVP geMACHT zu haben.  Denkt drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shury


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

genau, kicks, weil zicken viel spaß macht^^

"Das Zicken-Prinzip. Der weibliche Weg zu Ruhm und Glück." Ullstein-Verlag ab 4,00 € bei amazon erhältlich

Sollteste vielleicht auch mal probieren ;o) wobei... ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du das schon zu genüge kannst.

btw: "Die besonderen Charaktereigenschaften der "Zicke" sind tief im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch verwurzelt. Jeder meint sofort zu wissen, was gemeint ist, wenn von ihr die Rede ist. Es geht um launische, rechthaberische, aufbrausende, gereizte und aggressive Frauen."

nun, sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bluna?^^


----------



## Nerjyana (8. November 2009)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Nja vom Grundgedanken hast du Recht @ TE, wir sind größtenteils Selbst daran schuld. Was ich aber Kacke finde und was sich nicht abstreiten lässt : Nehmen wir einmal an ich bin der Hyper PvE Raider und in einer sehr guten Gilde und clearen jede Woche pdk / pdok 10 / 25 und mache jeden Tag meine Daily Hero, dann kann ich mir nach einiger Zeit das volle Wütende PVP Set holen OHNE einen Funken PVP geMACHT zu haben.  Denkt drüber nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber macht ihn das zu einem guten PVP-Spieler? Oder was genau, stört Dich daran? ;o)


----------



## howu (8. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ein komplettes MMORPG trägt sich ab etwa 50.000 Abonnenten. Wenn man einen Prozentsatz von unter 5% annimmt für die HC Gamer, wie es einige Unternehmen tun, dann kommt man in WoW trotzdem auf mehrere 100.000 Spieler. Für die Entwicklung eines blossen Add ons sind diese Spieler mehr als ausreichend.


Du glaubst allen Ernstes, dass sich WoW mit 50.000 Abos tragen würde? Hast du mal überlegt, was an Hardware, Firmenlogistik und Personal dahinter steht? Von Entwicklungskosten für ein neues Spiel ganz zu schweigen. Blizz plant seit dem ersten Entwurf schon ein Addon nach dem anderen. Während sich fleißig auf den Testservern für 3.3 getummelt und im Netz über Cataclysm spekuliert wird, ist das nächste Addon schon im Entstehungsprozess.

Wenn das alles so lukrativ wäre, hätte Blizz drei (!) WoW Versionen: 1xArena, 1xWoW "light", 1xWoW "pro". Dann gäb es weniger Ärger, mehr Geld und einfacher zu Warten wäre das Ganze auch noch.
Blizz wird ja immer vorgeworfen, geldgierig zu sein. Dann sollte man den Gedanken aber auch konsequent weiterführen.

Eat this ;-)


----------



## RGBrain (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (8. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Du glaubst allen Ernstes, dass sich WoW mit 50.000 Abos tragen würde? Hast du mal überlegt, was an Hardware, Firmenlogistik und Personal dahinter steht? Von Entwicklungskosten für ein neues Spiel ganz zu schweigen. Blizz plant seit dem ersten Entwurf schon ein Addon nach dem anderen. Während sich fleißig auf den Testservern für 3.3 getummelt und im Netz über Cataclysm spekuliert wird, ist das nächste Addon schon im Entstehungsprozess.
> 
> Wenn das alles so lukrativ wäre, hätte Blizz drei (!) WoW Versionen: 1xArena, 1xWoW "light", 1xWoW "pro". Dann gäb es weniger Ärger, mehr Geld und einfacher zu Warten wäre das Ganze auch noch.
> Blizz wird ja immer vorgeworfen, geldgierig zu sein. Dann sollte man den Gedanken aber auch konsequent weiterführen.
> ...



Du redest wirr.
Ein MMORPG trägt sich ab etwa 50.000 Abonnenten. Wenn du das bezweifelst bist du einfach schlecht infomiert. Es gibt viele MMORPGs, die seit Jahren mit diesen Zahlen laufen. Der Aufwand zum Betreiben eines MMORPGs ist der selbe, egal ob das Spiel nun WoW heisst oder EQ oder DAoC. Auch dort werden Addons produziert und Server unterhalten. Wenn mehr Spieler da sind muss man mehr Server unterhalten. Das ist alles.  Der Aufwand steigt erst wenn man ein Projekt splittet und damit dann mehr Server braucht und unterschiedliche Projekte gleichzeitig bearbeiten muss. Eigentlich ein einfacher Sachverhalt. Wenn dir das nicht bekannt ist, dann informier dich demnächst vor dem Schreiben oder denk einfach nach..

Ach, und als Tip.. brain plz

@Nerjyana
Wenn du fertig bist mit Kindergarten kannst du ja bescheid sagen.


----------



## hey dude (8. November 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Du redest wirr.
> Ein MMORPG trägt sich ab etwa 50.000 Abonnenten. Wenn du das bezweifelst bist du einfach schlecht infomiert. Es gibt viele MMORPGs, die seit Jahren mit diesen Zahlen laufen. Der Aufwand zum Betreiben eines MMORPGs ist der selbe, egal ob das Spiel nun WoW heisst oder EQ oder DAoC. Auch dort werden Addons produziert und Server unterhalten. Wenn mehr Spieler da sind muss man mehr Server unterhalten. Das ist alles.  Der Aufwand steigt erst wenn man ein Projekt splittet und damit dann mehr Server braucht und unterschiedliche Projekte gleichzeitig bearbeiten muss. Eigentlich ein einfacher Sachverhalt. Wenn dir das nicht bekannt ist, dann informier dich demnächst vor dem Schreiben oder denk einfach nach..


dickes /sign

Und ausserdem RESTECP, dass dieser Thread sich so lange hält^^


----------



## Chillers (9. November 2009)

Also fassen wir zusammen.

WoW ist zu einfach geworden.

WoW ist nicht zu einfach geworden.

Ein Nullsummenthread, aber lustig zu verfolgen.

Und all´unsere Meinungen werden auch in Zukunft nachzulesen sein, weil im Internet nix vergessen wird.

Aliens, die das mal lesen, werden uns´gedenken und sich fragen *Wie waren die denn drauf?*  *Was waren Menschen?*  *Waren die Menschen wirklich so oder nur teil(chen)weise?*

Fragen über Fragen über nachfolgende Generationen, ja - Universen hinweg.

Wir schreiben hier Geschichte.

Weiter so

Chillers


----------



## Super PePe (9. November 2009)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ein Nullsummenthread, aber lustig zu verfolgen.



Das ja mal eine sprachliche Praline. Und ich mag Süßes


----------



## Parits (9. November 2009)

So da ich grad gesehn hab das noch ein besserer fred hier ist sage ich auch mal was obwohl ich das gleiche schon in ein anderen beitrag geschrieben hab allso sry fürn doppel post ^^

Ich versuche mich ma kurz zu halten WoW ist nichtmehr das selbe seit Wotlk sprich für meinen geschmack zu einstiegs freundlich gestaltet worden!

Epics wohin man schaut diese diversen hardmodes trösten nur zum teil wenn man bedenkt was man aus WoW gemacht hat ein reines casual game wobei das jetz nicht falsch zu verstehn sein soll gleiche Bosse durchzukaun immer und immer wieder nur um hardmodes zu machen und wenigstens ein bisschen herausforderung zu haben viele spieler haben genau aus diesen gründen ihren acc auf inaktiv gestellt und das macht sich auf servern wo die bevölkerung nicht so groß ist besonders bemerkbar-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach naxx konnten sich viele spieler nichtmal mehr bewegen weil sie das stehn casten so gewohnt wahrn und kaum gefordert wurden zu viele spieler sind so der maßen verwöhnt worden mit diesen addon was mich mitlaweile schon echt entäuscht hat zwar nicht von der umgebung die recht gut gestaltet ist aber vom konzept *epics for all* und kaum herausforderungen in 3 tagen sind die instanzen clear und dann?

Ich persöhnlich bin nicht so der achivment fan sprich alte instanzen interresiern mich kaum weil ich mich mit dem aktuellen content beschäftige nach diesen 3 tagen wenn nicht 2 hat man langeweile ohne ende gummelt in dalaran rum og etc. farmen macht auf dauert auch kein fun und pvp hat inzwischen an reiz verlohrn wenn man so lange warten muß das mal ein bg aufgeht .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe das sich das mit ice crown oder catalysm wieder ändert und wieder mehr leute auf diverse server kommen und ihre accs wieder reaktiviern!

mfg


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. November 2009)

Parits schrieb:


> So da ich grad gesehn hab das noch ein besserer fred hier ist sage ich auch mal was obwohl ich das gleiche schon in ein anderen beitrag geschrieben hab allso sry fürn doppel post ^^
> 
> Ich versuche mich ma kurz zu halten WoW ist nichtmehr das selbe seit Wotlk sprich für meinen geschmack zu einstiegs freundlich gestaltet worden!
> 
> ...



das fett geschriebene streiche ich mal heraus.
- Welche Gilde hatte PDoK25 3 Tage nach ihrer kompletten Spielbarkeit clear?
- Wie viele Gilden haben bis heute Yogg-Saron25 down?
- Wie viele Gilden haben heute PDoK25 mehr als nur 2 Bosse gesehen?
- Wie viele Gilden würden sich noch heute in Ulduar25 totwipen?
- Wie viele Gilden haben PDoK10ner clear mit minimal 45 Trys left?

überleg dir diese 5 Punkte mal und du kommst zum Resultat dass nur ganz ganz ganz wenige Gilden schon alles clear haben.
Yogg-Saron haben ja noch nicht mal 40% down.
Das Problem des "WeOWe ist zu einfach"-Problems:
Es ist schlicht die Veränderung von "aufbauendem Content" auf "losgelösten Content" die gekommen ist.
WoW ist im Grossen und Ganzen noch genau so schwer wie früher (Heroisch ist ja das neue Epic).
Nur kann man aktuellen (neuen) Content sehen ohne dass man sich EQ aus altem Content besorgt.
Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?
Die Community wollte und will auch heute noch zum Grossteil die Möglichkeit haben alle Facetten des Spieles und somit alle Bosse zu sehen.
Das wurde mit WotLK halt möglich.
Trotz allem werden wohl 85% der Leute die hier nach Vanilla-WoW schreien noch nicht mal Anub25 HC gesehen haben, geschweige denn down.


----------



## Enyalios (9. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Du glaubst allen Ernstes, dass sich WoW mit 50.000 Abos tragen würde? Hast du mal überlegt, was an Hardware, Firmenlogistik und Personal dahinter steht? Von Entwicklungskosten für ein neues Spiel ganz zu schweigen. Blizz plant seit dem ersten Entwurf schon ein Addon nach dem anderen. Während sich fleißig auf den Testservern für 3.3 getummelt und im Netz über Cataclysm spekuliert wird, ist das nächste Addon schon im Entstehungsprozess.
> 
> Wenn das alles so lukrativ wäre, hätte Blizz drei (!) WoW Versionen: 1xArena, 1xWoW "light", 1xWoW "pro". Dann gäb es weniger Ärger, mehr Geld und einfacher zu Warten wäre das Ganze auch noch.
> Blizz wird ja immer vorgeworfen, geldgierig zu sein. Dann sollte man den Gedanken aber auch konsequent weiterführen.
> ...



Man sollte natürlich vorher die thematik kurz gedanklich umreissen und zum Schluss kommen das bei 50.000 Abos KEINE 1000 Server laufen, sowie keine 2000 Gamemaster im Spiel unterwegs sind....

Früher waren MMORPG´s ein Erfolg bei 300.000 Accounts !

Sogar bei einer wertfreien aussage wie der von kicks muss man auf Biegen und brechen was dagegen sagen weil es ja nicht klar "PRO WoW" war...also konnte es ja nur dagegen sein, was ?

@Neriyana:

Keine Argumente zum beisteuern ? ^^


----------



## Nerjyana (9. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> @Neriyana:
> Keine Argumente zum beisteuern ? ^^



Keine Argumente? Ja, ne, ich bin doch die ganze Nacht mit WoW beschäftigt, hab sonst nix zu tun und komme dann verständlicherweise noch nicht mal zum Foren-Lesen - aber warte mal *im Bücherregal kram*

Aus dem Lexikon der erklärungesbedürftigen Wunder, Daseinsformen und Phänomene Zamoniens und Umgebung, von Profesor Dr. Abdul Nachtigaller

Forentroll, der:

Der Forentroll, eine Unterart des Menschen, hält sich vorwiegend an Örtlichkeiten auf, die nicht seinem natürlichen Lebensraum entsprechen. Man geht davon aus, dass dies die Hauptursache für sein stetiges Umwohlsein ist, was zu Kontrollverlust und bekannter Stutenbissigkeit führt. Eine Folge davon ist die Meidung des Forentrolls und seine daraus resultierende Vereinsamung. In der Regel ist er nicht in der Lage einfachste Zusammenhänge zu erkennen und auch die den Menschen ureigenste Fähigkeit Humor ist ihm gänzlich unbekannt.

Bezüglich seiner Nahrungsaufnahme bestehen aus o.g. Gründen Unstimmigkeiten zwischen den führenden Wissenschaftlern Zamoniens. Fest steht lediglich, dass sich ein Grundbestandteil seiner Nahrung aus kalten Getreidekuchen, die mit gepressten Wurstlingen und Analogkäse belegt sind, zusammensetzt.

Der Forentroll ist ein Einzelgänger, ja fast ein Einsiedler, wenn er auch für die ein oder andere Tätigkeit das Rudelverhalten für sich entdeckt. Die Einzige Regel, die es bei Forentrollen zu beachten gilt, lautet: Don't feed the troll.

Salut, Au Revoir, Ciao Ciao, Good by und Auf Wiedersehen - es war schön mit Euch ;o)


----------



## Nerjyana (9. November 2009)

@skelettkrieger 
viele der Poster hier sind leider immun gegen diese Argumentationslinie ;o) Auch wenn ich sie voll und ganz unterstütze )


----------



## Alexica (9. November 2009)

Hmm Grundlegend betrachtet ist WoW zu einfach!

Für Casuals und so genannten Randoms die keine High-End-Gilde haben, gibt es Random-Raids bzw interne Raids mit Randoms aufgefüllt. Es ist inzwischen echt kein Problem mehr für JEDE Instanz eine Random-Grp zu finden! Jedenfalls ist so die Situation auf "der Ewigen Wacht!". In solchen Randoms werden nicht nur die Bosse auf NORMAL sondern inzwischen auch auf Heroic-Modes gelegt um Erfolge/Items zu bekommen.
Das ganze Erfolgssystem/Heroic Mode-System hat leider zu viele Lücken um es wirklich "gut" dastehen zu lassen. Den Loot den es auf "normal" gibt ist viel zu hoch - so das sich meist der Loot aus dem Heroic Mode nicht lohnt bzw, der Aufwand der nötig ist, nicht rechtfertigt.

Wenn man die ganzen Hardcore Gilden beobachtet, so werden die Kills EINMAL für den Erfolg und den Ruhm auf dem Server gemacht - danach NIE WIEDER! Was nichts anderes bedeutet, als das der Content zwar eine Herausforderung ist - sich aber nicht lohnt. Das beste zb sieht man bei S3D - warum alle auf einmal töten wenn es mehr Loot gibt wenn man jeden einzelnen Töten kann?

Warum sollte ich mir als Raidler heute noch den Arsch wund Raiden, wenn der Content auf Normal machbar ist und mir das Equip erlaubt, weiterhin Raiden zu können?
Es gibt keinen großen Equip-Sprünge zwischen Normalen und Heroic-Items - mal davon abgesehen das es optisch auch kaum Unterschiede gibt.

Es lohnt sich einfach nicht! Jeder der das Abstreiten möchte, fällt genau in die Rolle die Blizzard haben möchte. Ist einfach so!


----------



## Gnorfal (9. November 2009)

Alexica schrieb:


> Hmm Grundlegend betrachtet ist WoW zu einfach!
> 
> Für Casuals und so genannten Randoms die keine High-End-Gilde haben, gibt es Random-Raids bzw interne Raids mit Randoms aufgefüllt. Es ist inzwischen echt kein Problem mehr für JEDE Instanz eine Random-Grp zu finden! Jedenfalls ist so die Situation auf "der Ewigen Wacht!". In solchen Randoms werden nicht nur die Bosse auf NORMAL sondern inzwischen auch auf Heroic-Modes gelegt um Erfolge/Items zu bekommen.
> Das ganze Erfolgssystem/Heroic Mode-System hat leider zu viele Lücken um es wirklich "gut" dastehen zu lassen. Den Loot den es auf "normal" gibt ist viel zu hoch - so das sich meist der Loot aus dem Heroic Mode nicht lohnt bzw, der Aufwand der nötig ist, nicht rechtfertigt.
> ...



das unterschreib ich mal so
100% full ack


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. November 2009)

Alexica schrieb:


> Hmm Grundlegend betrachtet ist WoW zu einfach!
> 
> Für Casuals und so genannten Randoms die keine High-End-Gilde haben, gibt es Random-Raids bzw interne Raids mit Randoms aufgefüllt. Es ist inzwischen echt kein Problem mehr für JEDE Instanz eine Random-Grp zu finden! Jedenfalls ist so die Situation auf "der Ewigen Wacht!". In solchen Randoms werden nicht nur die Bosse auf NORMAL sondern inzwischen auch auf Heroic-Modes gelegt um Erfolge/Items zu bekommen.
> Das ganze Erfolgssystem/Heroic Mode-System hat leider zu viele Lücken um es wirklich "gut" dastehen zu lassen. Den Loot den es auf "normal" gibt ist viel zu hoch - so das sich meist der Loot aus dem Heroic Mode nicht lohnt bzw, der Aufwand der nötig ist, nicht rechtfertigt.


das kommt vor allem daher dass die Instanzen nicht aufeinander aufbauen.
"miniraids" geben Belohnung die nicht konkurrenzfähig ist da man im anspruchsvolleren Content so gut wie KEIN Pre-gear benötigt.
Keiner der PDK25 Raidet benötigt Ulduar 10ner gear oder Ulduar25er gear.
Naxx25 / Makren / PDC Gear reicht komplett aus!



> Wenn man die ganzen Hardcore Gilden beobachtet, so werden die Kills EINMAL für den Erfolg und den Ruhm auf dem Server gemacht - danach NIE WIEDER! Was nichts anderes bedeutet, als das der Content zwar eine Herausforderung ist - sich aber nicht lohnt. Das beste zb sieht man bei S3D - warum alle auf einmal töten wenn es mehr Loot gibt wenn man jeden einzelnen Töten kann?


PDoK25 wird bei euch heute Rnd gemacht? WoW - Respekt.
Dass ältere Erfolge heute relativ einfach sind schliesst sich aus dem Gearsprung mit T9.
Ich bezweifle dass Rnd Gruppen an Yogg 1 Licht im 25er ran gehen (oder auch im 10ner).
Obsi25 im 3D halte ich Rnd auch für noch einigermassen anspruchsvoll. Aber da ihr ja PDoK25 Rnd geht ist das für euch ja n Lolbob.
Seit wann gibt Obsi3D weniger Loot als Obsi normal lolbob?



> Warum sollte ich mir als Raidler heute noch den Arsch wund Raiden, wenn der Content auf Normal machbar ist und mir das Equip erlaubt, weiterhin Raiden zu können?
> Es gibt keinen großen Equip-Sprünge zwischen Normalen und Heroic-Items - mal davon abgesehen das es optisch auch kaum Unterschiede gibt.
> 
> Es lohnt sich einfach nicht! Jeder der das Abstreiten möchte, fällt genau in die Rolle die Blizzard haben möchte. Ist einfach so!



Der sprung PDK nh zu PDoK ist gross. Eigentlich sogar gewaltig.
Als Tank kann man mit PDoK10 / PDK25 mal eben so 40k HP unbuffed erreichen auch ohne stumpf auf Stamina zu gehen / dumme Trinkets zu verwenden.
Mit PDoK10ner / PDoK25er Gear sind locker 5k HP mehr drinne (inkl T9,5+)

Keine Ahnung ob du tatsächlich PDoK25 Rnd gehst aber dein Statement hier disqualifiziert dich eher....
Nochmal das Stichwort: Heroisch ist das neue Epic!
Und bittebitte nicht weinen wenn du keine HMs machen willst und dir das plöde WoW dann zu langweilig ist.


----------



## Alexica (9. November 2009)

> *das kommt vor allem daher dass die Instanzen nicht aufeinander aufbauen.*
> [...]
> Keiner der PDK25 Raidet benötigt Ulduar 10ner gear oder Ulduar25er gear.
> *Naxx25 / Makren / PDC Gear reicht komplett aus!*


widersprich dich bitte nicht!



> PDoK25 wird bei euch heute Rnd gemacht? WoW - Respekt.


Die erste 3 sind mit Randoms durchaus machbar - danach wird es schwieriger.



> Ich bezweifle dass Rnd Gruppen an Yogg 1 Licht im 25er ran gehen (oder auch im 10ner).


habe ich auch nicht behauptet - die "wichtigen" erfolge werden von randoms auch nicht gemacht - und wenn dann sind das randoms die die nötige taktik/erfahrung dazu haben. aber wie gesagt, habe ich nicht behauptet.



> Obsi25 im 3D halte ich Rnd auch für noch einigermassen anspruchsvoll. Aber da ihr ja PDoK25 Rnd geht ist das für euch ja n Lolbob.
> Seit wann gibt Obsi3D weniger Loot als Obsi normal lolbob?


Kannst DU eigentlich auch normal reden, oder muss beim Wort Boss immer das Wort "LOL" drin vorkommen?
Wenn du S3D legst, gibt es weniger Loot als wenn Du jeden Drachen einzeln tötest. Und was ist an S3D-25 anspruchsvoll ? Antanken und dann durchnuken - fertig.



> Der sprung PDK nh zu PDoK ist gross. Eigentlich sogar gewaltig.


Er ist eben nicht so über gewalltig, genau das ist ja das problem. Der Loot ist akzeptabel - aber nicht der oberhammer. Die Werte sind alle 2-5 Punkte über den normalen Werten. Dh Normal: 40 Ausdauer - Heroic 45 Ausdauer. Das macht einen minimalen Unterschied aus, es ist aber nichts, was dich wirklich abhebt.



> Keine Ahnung ob du tatsächlich PDoK25 Rnd gehst aber dein Statement hier disqualifiziert dich eher....


Gehe ich - wo ist das Problem?



> Nochmal das Stichwort: Heroisch ist das neue Epic!


Epic ist Epic - Heroisch ist nur die neue Ausrede für "besonderen Loot" der nicht wirklich besonders ist.



> Und bittebitte nicht weinen wenn du keine HMs machen willst und dir das plöde WoW dann zu langweilig ist.


Wo weine ich rum? Ich habe hier meine Meinung geäußert, welches dich dazu ermuntert zu VERSUCHEN zu flamen? u failed ...


----------



## Natar (9. November 2009)

also Pdok 25 läuft auf unserem server auch ganz gut rdm, zumindest 4/5


----------



## Braamséry (9. November 2009)

Nottingham schrieb:


> Nur noch mal um das Thema lvln aufzugreifen:
> 
> - ab lvl 20 darfst du jetzt reiten lernen (ich durfte es erst mit 40 lernen) --> du sparst ne menge zeit
> - ab lvl 40 darfst du episches reiten lernen (damals mit 60) --> du sparst ne mege zeit
> ...



Nich zu vergessen, dass das normale FM jez 150% schnell is. Obwohl Blizz mal gesagt hat, dass es nur dazu dienen soll um gefährliche oad auch Elite- Passagen zu überbrücken und nicht dauerhaft damit zu fliegen.




Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> das fett geschriebene streiche ich mal heraus.
> - Welche Gilde hatte PDoK25 3 Tage nach ihrer kompletten Spielbarkeit clear?
> - Wie viele Gilden haben bis heute Yogg-Saron25 down?
> - Wie viele Gilden haben heute PDoK25 mehr als nur 2 Bosse gesehen?
> ...



Wenn du von den Normal-Modes ausgehst kommen folgende Daten von wowprogress:

The Descent into Madness (H): 9316 (32.43%)
Anub'arak (10): 28430 (98.97%)
Anub'arak (25): 17304 (60.24%)
A Tribute to Mad Skill (10): 6932 (24.13%)

Dass so viele Gilden die jeweiligen Bosse gelegt haben, wird z.T. vor allem im Normalen auch an Rnd-Grps liegen. Wenn halt nur 2-3 von einer Gilde den Boss gelegt haben. sagt es einfach aus, dass es für Rnds einfach genug ist.


----------



## Akium (9. November 2009)

Alexica schrieb:


> Hmm Grundlegend betrachtet ist WoW zu einfach!
> 
> Für Casuals und so genannten Randoms die keine High-End-Gilde haben, gibt es Random-Raids bzw interne Raids mit Randoms aufgefüllt. Es ist inzwischen echt kein Problem mehr für JEDE Instanz eine Random-Grp zu finden! Jedenfalls ist so die Situation auf "der Ewigen Wacht!". In solchen Randoms werden nicht nur die Bosse auf NORMAL sondern inzwischen auch auf Heroic-Modes gelegt um Erfolge/Items zu bekommen.



Ich bitte dich... Grad auf der gemütlichen "Wacht" sind doch erfolgreiche Random-Runs nach Pdok25 völlig undenkbar. 

Selbst die beiden besten Stammraids auf dem Server haben das Ding noch nicht clear.  
Im 10er habens wenns hochkommt 4-5 Raids leer... 

Ich weiss nicht, auf welchem Server du spielst, aber zumindest ist das "Random-Heroic-Modes-Clearen" welches du da erwähnst, nicht auf der "Wacht" möglich, auf der ich spiele. ^^

Grad auf unserem "Noob-Server" schlägt die Schwierigkeitsschere, zwischen Pdk 25 normal und heroisch gnadenlos zu. 
Raids, die die Normalvariante in 60 Minuten leer machen, scheitern auf 25Hero gnadenlos, ohne Land zu sehen. 

Meines Erachtens, ist PdK 25 zu leicht, und Pdk25 hero, zu stark getuned.  Der Unterschied ist schon enorm.


----------



## Wolsger (9. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> das fett geschriebene streiche ich mal heraus.
> - Welche Gilde hatte PDoK25 3 Tage nach ihrer kompletten Spielbarkeit clear?
> - Wie viele Gilden haben bis heute Yogg-Saron25 down?
> - Wie viele Gilden haben heute PDoK25 mehr als nur 2 Bosse gesehen?
> ...



Wow ist im normal-Mode zu einfach und Heroic zu schwer.
Der zu einfache Normal-Mode und die Markenfarmerei hat zur Folge das man auch ohne Gilden
und Stammraid den Content random erleben kann.
Dadurch sinkt das Spielniveau und der soziale Zusammenhalt,
so wird es für viele Gilden und Raids zunehmend schwerer die nötigen 
Leute für die Hardmodes zu finden.

Das Sozialgefüge von Wow wird durch die vielen Vereinfachungen zur 
bindungslosen Teilnahme in seiner trag- und Leistungsfähigkeit
geschwächt.
Durch die aggressive Dominanz von Gelegenheitsspielern,
die stehts alles sofort und jetzt und ohne jede Anstrengung wollen,
wird es immer schwerer Wow qualitativ hochwertig zu erleben.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Wow ist im normal-Mode zu einfach und Heroic zu schwer.
> Der zu einfache Normal-Mode und die Markenfarmerei hat zur Folge das man auch ohne Gilden
> und Stammraid den Content random erleben kann.


- HC ist solange zu schwer bis man das nötige EQ / Skill aus dem NH hat. Das ist sowohl sinnig als auch konsequent.
  HC soll ja auch für skilled Spieler herausfordernd sein!



> Dadurch sinkt das Spielniveau und der soziale Zusammenhalt,
> so wird es für viele Gilden und Raids zunehmend schwerer die nötigen
> Leute für die Hardmodes zu finden.


- Der soziale Zusammenhalt steigt dadurch dass man Herausforderndes zusammen erleben kann.
  Er wurde noch nie besonders durch Lolbobmist gefördert.
- Das Spilniveau sollte eher steigen da mehr Leuten EQ zugänglich gemacht wird an das sie normal (aus Zeit / Gildengründen) nie kommen würden!
  Natürlich kriegen so auch "unskilled" Spieler leichter besseres EQ was ein Nachteil ist.
- Dadurch dass schneller mehr Leute gutes / sehr gutes EQ haben müsste sich leichter eine HC Grp finden lassen (was im 10ner Bereich auch tatsächlich so ist)



> Das Sozialgefüge von Wow wird durch die vielen Vereinfachungen zur
> bindungslosen Teilnahme in seiner trag- und Leistungsfähigkeit
> geschwächt.


- Das Sozialgefüge wird nicht durch die Vereinfachung sondern durch die chronische Faulenzia geschwächt.
  Hardmodes / HC-Modes sind Motoren für eine Zusammengehörigkeit. Gleichzeitig Katalysatoren für die Gruppendynamik.



> Durch die aggressive Dominanz von Gelegenheitsspielern,
> die stehts alles sofort und jetzt und ohne jede Anstrengung wollen,
> wird es immer schwerer Wow qualitativ hochwertig zu erleben.


- Als Einzelspieler beugt eine Gilde dieser aggressiven Dominanz vor.
  Du kannst die Gelegenheitsspieler so zum Grossteil aus deinem WoW-Alltag verbannen.


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> - Als Einzelspieler beugt eine Gilde dieser aggressiven Dominanz vor.
> Du kannst die Gelegenheitsspieler so zum Grossteil aus deinem WoW-Alltag verbannen.



Jain. Es ging ihm wohl eher darum, dass diese Spieler die sind, die in den Foren am meisten jammern und die Hersteller das Gejammer meist unreflektiert als Anregung zu Änderungen in die Patches einfliessen lassen.


----------



## Quietsch (9. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> - Als Einzelspieler beugt eine Gilde dieser aggressiven Dominanz vor.
> Du kannst die Gelegenheitsspieler so zum Grossteil aus deinem WoW-Alltag verbannen.


casual =! wow "gelegenheitsspieler"... ich kenne/kannte durchaus einige leute, die (bei weitem teilweise) nicht alles gesehen haben, und trotzdem zufrieden/"glücklich" mit wow waren, und gerade wegen der momentanen "vercasualisierung" aufgehört haben.
Gerade das ist doch das Problem, dass WoW mehr und mehr von Leuten überrannt wird, die keine casuals in dem Sinne sind, sondern einfach nur zu blöd/unfähig, um sich mehr als 2 Minuten an einem Boss auszutoben. 
Nur, weil jemand halt nicht 24/7 spielt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass derjenige alles einfach haben will, damit er auch garantiert alles sehen kann


----------



## Alexica (9. November 2009)

das problem ist einfach, das gottheiten und hohe wichtige personen in der wow-lore durch "normal-mode" an wichtigkeit verlieren. dadurch das jeder yogg-saron und auch den kommenden arthas legen kann, geht so viel WoW-Lore verlohren. 

Ich mag nur an die erste Begegnung mit Illidan erinnern ... das war EPIC! ... Yogg-Saron steht weit über Illidan ... naja, und lag wesentlich schneller .... innerhalb von 24 Stunden auf den Live-Servern ... wow - das ist ein echter GOTT!

WoW != Items/Erfolge - und damit ist das Spiel zu einfach ...


----------



## Enyalios (9. November 2009)

Alexica schrieb:


> WoW != Items/Erfolge - und damit ist das Spiel zu einfach ...



Die Leute die das ursprüngliche World of Warcraft designed haben sind halt leider schon weg. Jetzt wird es von einem Rudel Instandhalter auf maximale Euroausschüttung getrimmt.

Und die großen Massen kamen zu WoW als noch Vanilla bzw. BC anlief. Jetzt spielt ein Großteil noch aus Gewohnheit, Bekannte, Schwächen anderer Hersteller usw. Aber wieviele spielen tatsächlich noch wegen WoW ? Klar, der harte Kern zockt immer, ganz gleich ob man T12 im Itemshop bekommt oder 5 neue Instanzen kommen wo wieder mal in einem Raum die Bosse spawnen. 
Habe ich natürlich auch Nichts dagegen, warum auch, aber dieses "Alles was Blizzard macht ist Gold"-Gerede geht mir dann doch tierisch auf die Nüsse. Ich selbst hatte WoW teilweise auch mit mehr Begeisterung gespielt als man für ein Computerspiel aufbringen sollte, doch gabs da immer das Ein,- oder Andere was mir nicht so gefallen hat. Eine derartige Spezies findet man blos nur mehr selten in Foren.

Ich hoffe mal stark auf das Nachfolge-MMORPG von Blizzard. Schon aus dem Grund weil es von jenen Leuten entworfen wird die auch für Vanilla verantwortlich waren. Cataclysm zieht mir noch mehr in die richtung weshalb ich mit WoW aufgehört habe.


----------



## Dropz (9. November 2009)

alles in allem kann man aber doch sehen das es "einfacher" geworden ist...ist einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (9. November 2009)

ich würd schon sagen das es im vergleich zu bc einfacher geworden ist!...das hat vor und nachteile!


----------



## Ykon (9. November 2009)

Ich finde die Logik vom TE schon so total bescheuert. Ich weiß ganz genau, dass wenn ich mich auf eine Disskusion mit ihm einlasse, wir auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner treffen werden.
Deshalb lass ich das mal an dieser Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolsger (9. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> - Das Spilniveau sollte eher steigen da mehr Leuten EQ zugänglich gemacht wird an das sie normal (aus Zeit / Gildengründen) nie kommen würden!



Equip bedeutet doch keinerlei Spielkenntniss. Man bombt sich durch die Daily.
Das Niveau fällt, weil das lvln immer schneller geht und die Lernkurve viel zu kurz ist.
Die soziale Bindung von Wow wird geschwächt, weil der Content eben (mit Hilfe des Markengears)
schnell und random erschlossen werden kann und keine Verpflichtung weiter eingegangen werden muss.
(Was nicht ausschließt das die Spieler auch faul sind, primär gehts aber wohl um schnell & einfach)



corak schrieb:


> Jain. Es ging ihm wohl eher darum, dass diese Spieler die sind, die in den Foren am meisten jammern und die Hersteller das Gejammer meist unreflektiert als Anregung zu Änderungen in die Patches einfliessen lassen.



Genau so siehts aus und war es gemeint.
Casuals sind doch mittlerweile überall 
und machen jedem der etwas Herrrausforderung sucht 
das Leben schwer. Ich bin auch dafür jeden Anspruch an Wow einzustellen
und das Spiel komplett den Casuals zu überlassen.


----------



## RetPali (10. November 2009)

Hmmm...
Für Casuals ist das spiel immer noch zu schwer, für Hardcore Zocker zu leicht...
Die Casuals scheißen auf die Heroic Erfolge und denken sich: Hab ich alles gesehen, hol ich mit der nächsten erweiterung...
Dabei liegt das Problem nicht mehr am equip, dass so viele schlechte Spieler in die High End Inis kommen ...
Mal ne Frage, wann habt ihr zuletzt in irgendeiner Hero das letzte mal einen cc verwendet???
Sogar zu BC zeitenZmusste  in Heros man CCs verwenden, und dass mit dem besten equip, sonnst ging man drauf.
Abgeshen davon sollten nicht alle 2 Monate neue Sets rauskommen...
Vor 3.2 war Wotlk nicht mal so leicht, sprich ohne PDC oder PDK, wo man das equip nachgeschmissen bekommen hat und bevor die Marken umgetauscht wurden.
Ganz erlich: Ich hab jetzt teilweiße t9 teile (kopf, helm, hose) und 232-245 teile und hab in Ulduar nur die ersten vier bosse gesehen. 
Es ist seit 3.2 viel zu einfach. Punkt.

HF und frohes whinen/flamen


----------



## Alexica (10. November 2009)

nochmal:


> Die Casuals scheißen auf die Heroic Erfolge und denken sich: Hab ich alles gesehen, hol ich mit der nächsten erweiterung...


warum sollte man als casual nen scheiß erfolg machen - der KEINE bedeutung hat? erfolge sind die ausrede für kontent - erfolge haben keinen wert! (naja, evtl die realm first)


> Dabei liegt das Problem nicht mehr am equip, dass so viele schlechte Spieler in die High End Inis kommen ...


es waren doch die raidler die aufgemuckt haben, das es immer weniger spieler in den high end bereich schaffen, weil es zu hart ist!


> Mal ne Frage, wann habt ihr zuletzt in irgendeiner Hero das letzte mal einen cc verwendet???


was aber keine ausrede für schlechte spieler ist, sondern das blizzard die spielmechanik so verändert hat, das jeder blau equipte tank in heroic inis alles tanken kann ohne angst vor zu haben.


> Abgeshen davon sollten nicht alle 2 Monate neue Sets rauskommen...


naja, waren jetzt gute 3 monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Es ist seit 3.2 viel zu einfach. Punkt.


nicht nur erst seit 3.2 ~ WotLk killed WoW


----------



## shade69 (10. November 2009)

Ich spiel zwar nich mehr aktiv aber sorry, du hast echt keine ahnung. Ich wuerd wetten dass du keinen 60er raid mitgemacht hast....

DKP gabs schon immer. zumindest seit MC! Ach ja: es ist gerecht und nicht unfair. Jemand der 100 mal in ner ini war hat sich das item auch verdient und der, der selten dabei ist wuerde den boss ohne den der schon 100 mal da war nichmal gelegt bekommen!
Guides gibt es auch seit 60er zeiten.
Es gibt VIELE neuerungen die WOW viel einfacher machen. (zB die moeglichkeiten ausruestung zu bekommen)
Leveln wurde mehrfach gepatcht (Weniger XP, frueher reiten etc.)
Was willst du als Jäger mit hp?
DPS hat sich verdoppelt ... jo aber es is in keinster weise schwer das hinzubekommen.... 
Du beklagst dich ueber die vorbereitung?? HAHAHA Frag mal leute die NAXX zu 60er zeiten geraidet haben!!!

Wo ich dir recht geben muss is das der umgangston katastrophal geworden ist..... 

Ach ja Rang 14 im PVP .... Good Luck!

PS.: Ich find es nicht unbedingt schlecht dass es einfacher geworden ist, aber dass es einfacher ist ist schlicht ein FAKT! Andererseits war unsere Nefarian Firstkill wohl das coolste erlebnis in WoW, gerade weil es so schwer war...


----------



## derboemelte (10. November 2009)

blizz verliert nur einfach ihr eigendes konzept was sie mit bc ins spiel gebracht haben immer mehr aus den augen
der rote faden (wie ihn die entwickler immer nennen) ist mehr zu einem roten kneul geworden

zu bc waren die bosse mit jedem patch nen richtiger hammer
ssc, fds, bt, hdz3 oder sunwell
alles am anfang schwer damit nicht jeder depp einfach mal schnell durch kann
selbst kara haten damals erst noch leute ihre probleme
und kam nen patch alles etwas runter gesenkt aber immer noch nicht für jeden deppen machbar

heute
muss ich nichts zu sagen
ich bin ehrlich ich bin in ulduar mit meiner grp nicht weiter als general gekommen

pdk hab ich im 10 clear und im 25 bei anub
mit na random grp

es wurden viele sachen vereinfacht
das stimmt
kein cc (außer bei fraktions boss pdk wobei man das auch nich wirklich cc nennen kann zumindest nicht wie zu classic oder bc)

welchen punkt ich in den vorherigen post sehr zustimmen muss ist das niveau
sorry aber warum haut heute jemand der in eine fest grp als random mitgenommen wird nach dem 2ten wipe ab
weil er sich für was besseres hält und denkt das er seine id nicht verschwenden will, weil er es mit jeder random schaffen kann

das marken system zu anfang von wotlk war schon nicht sooo toll aber seid 3.2 ist es einfach nur noch scheiße
man kann sich t9 zusammen framen
komplett ohne nur einmal in pdk gewesen zu sein
jeden tag schön 2 marken für hero dayli
klar dauert etwas und das t9 ist dann nicht so gut wie für pdok abzeichen
aber wenn man erstmal t9 hat
bewirbt man sich iwo und wird eher mitgenommen als jemand der vielleicht noch t8 teile hat aber dafür die instanzen selbst schon kennt und weiß was er zu tun hat
also spiel erfahrung hat
die seid wotlk nichts mehr wert ist
lvln in 2 wochen dabei sich nicht mehr anstrengen müssen
ich meine wer sucht sich schon ne grp für gruppenq in der höllenfeuerhalbinsel
die macht man schnell alleine

naja ich red schon wieder zu viel XD


----------



## Nerjyana (10. November 2009)

RetPali schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Für Casuals ist das spiel immer noch zu schwer, für Hardcore Zocker zu leicht...
> Die Casuals scheißen auf die Heroic Erfolge und denken sich: Hab ich alles gesehen, hol ich mit der nächsten erweiterung...
> Dabei liegt das Problem nicht mehr am equip, dass so viele schlechte Spieler in die High End Inis kommen ...
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht genau, was Du jetzt sagen willst: Es ist zu einfach - aber Du hast mit T9 Teilen nur die ersten 4 Bosse von Ulduar gesehen? Warum? Und welche vier Bosse? Du kannst z.B. den Rat und Ignis außer acht lassen, die musst Du nicht machen, um Dich zu den Wächtern vorzuarbeiten. Meinst Du also mit den ersten vier Bossen Flammenleviathan, Klingenschuppe, XT und Kologarn? 

Die Casuals scheißen auf heroic Erfolge? Wie kommst Du zu der Annahme und was ist ein Casual für Dich?

"Dabei liegt das Problem nicht mehr am equip..." Was genau willst Du mit diesem Satz sagen?

Ja, vllt bekommt man in PDK das Equipment nachgeschmissen. Vllt hat Blizzard das gemacht, weil für so viele Ulduar zu schwer war? Oder vllt, damit viele ausreichend Equipment haben, um PDoK zu gehen? Warst Du schon in PDoK?


----------



## Raaandy (10. November 2009)

ich bin heute casual und finds schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das sich die pros ärgern und aufhören versteh ich aber voll und ganz.


----------



## Nerjyana (10. November 2009)

derboemelte schrieb:


> klar dauert etwas und das t9 ist dann nicht so gut wie für pdok abzeichen
> aber wenn man erstmal t9 hat
> bewirbt man sich iwo und wird eher mitgenommen als jemand der vielleicht noch t8 teile hat aber dafür die instanzen selbst schon kennt und weiß was er zu tun hat
> also spiel erfahrung hat


Da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Das würde doch aber auch wieder bedeuten, dass hier genau das passieren kann, was der TE ansprach: Equipment und DPS ist alles, aber nicht aussagekräftig. Und es bedeutet, an gutes Equipment zu kommen ist relativ leicht, was möglicherweise dazu führt, dass eine Ini wie PdK einem zu leicht erscheint, dass aber Ulduar oder PDoK (kann ich nicht beurteilen, war noch nicht da) von diesen Spielern noch lange nicht gecleart werden kann. 

Wenn ich also meinen Schwerpunkt auf Super-Gear lege, was natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann, dann ist konsequenterqeise die ein oder andere Ini zu leicht für mich. Was ist Voraussetzung für Ulduar? Naxx-Equip reicht. Aber dann ist das Zusammenspiel, das Wissen um die Taktik und eine gute Gruppenzusammensetzung wichtig. 

Es bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen, sich seinen Weg zu suchen. Mir geht es um das Gear? Gut, dann ist aber auch klar, dass ne HC 5er Ini keine Herausforderung mehr ist. 

Und wenn wir von Casuals reden, von wem genau reden wir dann? Ich würde mich als Medi-Casual bezeichen, da ich zwar regelmäßig und fast täglich spiele, ich das Ganze aber gemütlich angehe. Mein Equipmentstand reicht von 219 Ilvl bis 245 Ilvl - und damit gehe ich - mit dem Stammraid - nach Ulduar. Die ersten 7 Bosse (inkl. Rat und Ignis) sind relativ problemlos, hier arbeiten wir an den Erfolgen und am Hardmode. Hodir und Freya liegen, wenn sie auch immer mal wieder zicken^^. Thorim ist völlig problemfrei. Mimiron... hach, Mimiron... der fällt am Donnerstag sage ich Euch ;o) Hier sind wir in der 2. ID. Wir verlängern keine ID und die Phasen 1 und 2 sind inzwischen kein Thema mehr - warn sie vorher aber.

Was will ich damit sagen?

Weiß ich selbst nicht so genau^^ Außer: 
In Randoms kann es Euch immer wieder so gehen, wie Ihr beschreibt. 
Ein Casual ist nicht gleich ein Casual.
DPS sagen nichts über Spieltechnik und Kommunikationsfähigkeit aus.
Ich selbst bin es, der darüber entscheidet, ob ich Spielspaß habe oder mich langweile.

In diesem Sinne: Have fun ;o)


----------



## Akium (10. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> - HC ist solange zu schwer bis man das nötige EQ / Skill aus dem NH hat. Das ist sowohl sinnig als auch konsequent.
> HC soll ja auch für skilled Spieler herausfordernd sein!



Das erste Problem ist, dass du im Normalmodus keinen Skill erlernst, da bekommste maximal das Equip... ^^

Der zweite Punkt ist, wenn der gesamte Raid in PdoK nicht eine gewisse Grössenordnung an Tank-EH, HPS/Adsorb, DPS mitbringt, hast du NULL Chance. 

Man kann nicht ein wenig tricksen und rumfeilen, wenn der nen paar Prozent Raid-DPS fehlt, kannst du trotz gutem Movement und und guter Verteilung der Leute schlichtweg nix rausholen. Bei Boss 1 betreten die Würmer das Theater, und das wars... 
Bei No 2 bekommste evtl. die Portale nicht down.. 

Du brauchst einfach ne gewisse technische Größenordnung.  Hast du die nicht zu 100 % rennste gegen ne imaginäre Wand, selbst wenn die Spieler noch so "skilled" sind. 
Ich mochte immer lieber die Bosse, wo du mit guter Verteilung, und gutem Movement evtl z.B. DPS-Defizite "rausspielen" konntest. 

Mir kommt PdoK eher als Gearcheck vor, insbesonders in Sachen Raid-DPS.


----------



## STAENDIG.OOM (10. November 2009)

Könnte man nicht endlich einmal von dem widersprüchlichen Wort "EINFACH" wegkommen und sich auf "KOMFORTABEL" in vielen Bereichen dieser Diskussion einigen? Für meinen Teil ist gegen komfortabel nämlich auch nichts einzuwenden.

Grund? Schnelleres/früheres Reiten oder mehr XP beim Leveln machen die Show für Neueinsteiger und Twinker nicht zwingend einfacher, aber komfortabler. Wer noch zu Classic und/oder BC-Zeiten gelevelt hat, kann zwar von sich behaupten, "ein harter und ausdauernder Hund" gewesen zu sein, aber mal ehrlich: beim 2,3,4,.. Char ist man auch froh, wenn man die Lvl80 etwas chilliger und mit weniger Brimborium erreichen kann, vorausgesetzt, man ist Lvl80 Content orientiert. Und über so mittlerweile profane Dinge, wie  "früher hat man noch Holz und Feuerstein im Inventar haben müssen, um ein Feuer zu machen" , muss man sich wirklich nicht streiten. So ein Argument taugt m.E. noch nicht einmal mehr um im RP-Lager der Spieler eine Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen.

Was im Lvlbereich tatsächlich ein Overpower und dementsprechend eine Vereinfachung bringt, sind die accountgebundenen Items. Erst vor kurzem selbst erlebt, als ich meinen Kriegertwink mit Brust, Schultern und 2h-Axt durch Azeroth, die Scherbe und dann durch Nordend geprügelt habe. Allein die riesigen (Ausdauer-)Werte (vom 20%-XP Boost sprechen wir erst garnicht), lassen einen die Quests - vor allem wenn man sie schon zum x-ten Mal macht - in Windeseile erledigen. Und da brauche ich nicht einmal ein Quest-Addon zwingend verwenden.


Apropos Addons, Guides, etc:
Lieber TE und andere Poster, bitte seid mir nicht böse, aber Ihr habt schon so ein wenig die Attitüde eines Steinzeitmenschen diesbezüglich für mich. Sicherlich, es steht jedem frei, Addons zu benutzen oder nicht, es kann jeder Guides und PTR Videos ignorieren so lange er will. ABER: er kann das als Einzelspieler ohne Probleme tun, sobald der Spieler aber beispielsweise einem Stammraid und/oder Raidgilde beitritt, die bestimmte Regeln aufstellen und dies z.B. verlangen, dann gehört dies dazu. WOW ist ein Gruppenspiel und wenn die Masse der Gruppe entscheidet, dass diese Dinge genutzt werden dann ist das völlig in Ordnung. Wer Bestandteil dieser Gruppe sein bzw. bleiben will, passt sich dem an, oder geht und sucht sich eine Stammgruppe von Enthusiasten, die ohne Big Wigs, DBM, Omen und was weiss ich noch die Bosse legen. Dieser Ansatzweise zolle ich meinen Respekt, für mich ehrlich gesagt, der sich selbst auch in mancherlei Hinsicht als "Old School Player" bezeichnet, ist der Komfort und ja, die VEREINFACHUNG, gegenüber kein Widerspruch in sich. 

Und zum DKP und Zugehörigkeit zu einer Raidgilde:
Ungeachtet der Diskussion über Casual, Gelegenheitsspieler und anderer Bezeichnungen, ist zu sagen, dass grundsätzlich auch der Begriff der Raidgilde unterschiedlich definiert wird. Jeden Tag im Handelschannel gibt es Aufrufe von neuen, unbekannten Gilden, die sich als Raidgilde (im Aufbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bezeichnen, witzigerweise verstärkt Tanks und Heiler suchen und ansonsten die üblichen Statements in der Gründungsphase posten. Schaut man sich die Gilde oder die Skillungen der Chars aber einmal im Arsenal genauer an, dann weiss bzw. erkennt "das geübte Raider-Auge", was diese Gilde sicher NICHT ist oder leider vermutlich nicht werden wird: eine Raidgilde. Nur so als Beispiel: Wenn ein Aufruf zum Melden in eine (Raid-) Gilde kommt, in der gerade mal 15 Lvl80 Chars vertreten sind und diese dann aus 5 Retri Pala, 4 DK, 3 Schurken, 2 Mages und einem Shadow Priester mit grottig geskillten Dual Specc Diszi-PVP bestehen, dann mache ich einen grossen Bogen um diese Gilde. Keine Tanks, keine Heiler, die in jeder Gilde gesucht sind, was hätte diese Gilde für mich zu bieten? Richtig, nichts. Und dann kommt Schritt 2, die Suche nach einer "richtigen" Raidgilde.

Ich persönlich gehöre einer progessorientierten Raidgilde an, und habe zu meiner aktiveren Zeit als Stammheiler alle 25er Raids bis zum obligatorischen Gewipe bei Yoggi mitgemacht. PDK aus RL-Gründen nur noch auf 10er Normal gecleart. In meiner Funktion als Stammheiler, speziell Priester, war ich auch hie und da für Bewerbungen zuständig. Und natürlich schaut man sich die Bewerbungen samt Skillungen und Verzauberungen an. Machen wir es kurz: eine Raidgilde verlangt schlicht "die Pflege" seines Chars in Punkto Ausrüstung, Verzauberung und ein erkennbares Grundgerüst beim Skillen (Klassenverständnis ftw), das dann im Raid noch angepasst wird. Beispiel: Ein Holypriester skillt zeitweilig den Gesundheitsbrunnen, weil er sich bei XT Hardmodes als hilfreich erwiesen hat, bei allen anderen Fights aber leider völlig nutzlos ist, weil kein DD diese IMBA-Heilmaschine anklicken will. Was aber leider immer häufig vorkommt ist, dass Bewerber, die SICH bewerben, sich gerne auch einmal beratungsresistent zeigen und nicht einmal Ihre Skillung und Ihr Gear zeigen wollen und so andere Dinge. Von Raid bzw. Bosskenntnissen, oder das anscheinend für manche "perverse Selbststudium" über optimale Skillungen, wollen wir erst garnicht reden. Oftmals stellte sich dann heraus, dass der Char in Naxx nur die ersten beiden Viertel im 10er von innen gesehen hatte, equipmässig entsprechend mau rumlief, aber dummdreist sich für einen 25er Stammraid anmeldet und direkt mitmachen will, der in U25 die T-Bosse First Try legt und an Hardmodes schraubt (alles schon eine Weile zurück). Die Frage ist hier dann einfach nur: wer hat die falsche Wahrnehmung?

Und für mich hat es leider den Anschein, dass unser TE genau so ein Spieler ist/war, der tatsächlich den Sprung in eine Raidgilde geschafft hat, aber aus Equipmangel und/oder mangelnder Zeit eben nicht regelmässig in den Raids unterwegs war und equipmässig immer noch hinterher hinkt, bis zum finalen Rauswurf aus dem Raid. Und dann kommt auch noch das böse DKP! 

Für alle Interessierten und Aspiranten aller Raidgilden: 
eine Raidgilde kann (und oftmals ist sie) ein Haifischbecken sein, in dem ihr mit Eurem Char und Klasse immer in Konkurrenz zu anderen steht. Eure Leistungen werden analysiert und auf die Probe gestellt, Movementkrüppel, Brain-Afkler und sonstige Fehler werden aufgedeckt, evtl. disziplinarisch geahndet bis zur finalen Entfernung aus dem Raid. bzw. dem Raid Pool. Und auch nochmals für alle: eine Raidgilde macht ihre Auswertung sicher nicht nach RECOUNT! Dies kann eben auch sein, weil man aufgrund mangelnder Teilnahme dkp-mässig und entsprechend equipmässig hinterher hinkt. Keine Raidgilde schleift Leutchen durch und equippt sie aus Jux und Dollerei, es sei denn, der Spieler hinter dem Char ist so gut, und regelmässig dabei, dass ein Nachrüsten Sinn macht. Für Raidsoldat Dosenkohl wird dies nicht stattfinden. Je nach Gildengrösse sind die 25er Raids dominierend und DKP gibt es nur auf diese. Heisst für den gemeinen Raidsoldaten, der hinterher hinkt: 10er IDs schleifen, entweder mit Gilde oder Random und wenn er eine ID-Freigabe für den 25er hat, das gleiche im 25er. Und eben über Marken. DENN DAS IST TATSÄCHLICH EINFACH, vorausgesetzt, man bringt Zeit mit. Wer die nicht hat - bitte, Ihr kennt alle die Antwort. Und wer 25er Raids im jeweiligen Endcontent mit dem Ansatz "ich will meinen Spass haben und ein paar coole Epics abgreifen" bestreiten will, der wird über kurz oder lang sowieso als Leecher entlarvt und in hohem Bogen aus der Gildentür gestossen. 

Nochmals zur DKP-Regelung: frei nach Winston Churchill: " DKP ist ein schlechtes System, aber ich kenne kein besseres". Es haben viele bereits geschrieben. Entlohnung (DKP) erhält man für die Teilnahme am Raid, Extra DKP in manchen Raids für einen Boss Kill, vor allem aber für First Kills. Die oft von aussortierten Raidmitgliedern getroffene Aussage, dass aber ein anderer, in ihren Augen schlechterer Spieler, nur aufgrund seiner steten Teilnahme mehr DKP und entsprechend besseres Equip erhält (mimimi, der hat halt mehr Zeit als ich, aber ich mache trölfzigtausend DPS mit meinem unverzauberten Schurkendolch), trifft m.E. auf keinen Raid zu. Bei den besten Gilden werden diese Spieler ebenfalls aussortiert, bei normaleren Raids wird auch ein schlechterer Spieler mitgenommen und sei es eben mangels Auswahl, weil die mauligen IMBA-Casuals mal wieder keine Zeit haben. Ich kann es nur immer wiederholen: ein Raid nimmt m.E. vermutlich lieber einen schwächeren Spieler mit, dessen Schwächen aber bekannt sind und auf die man sich als (eingespielter) Raid einstellen kann, als die Hallodris, die wie Primadonnen am Raid teilnehmen wann sie wollen, meist doch nur durchschnittliche Leistungen bringen und dann auch noch Loot erwarten. Für mich ohne Worte, allein schon aus rein menschlicher Sicht. Und: 24 Leute werden und dürfen nicht auf einen Einzelnen warten, nicht einmal auf den MT oder einen MT Heiler. Wer die anderen 24 Leute regelmässig hängen lässt, ist das letzte Mal raiden gewesen oder wird noch ernst genommen.

Well, soweit von mir.

Gruss
OOM


----------



## Nerjyana (10. November 2009)

Das finde ich mal eine konstruktive und völlig nachvollziehbare Aussage )

Und besonders deshalb beachtens- und lesenswert, weil 
a) kein "Ihr-seid-so-Noobs"-Spruch folgt und 
b) durch Deinen Post die große Bandbreite zwischen "einfachen" Casuals (ich spiele wirklich nur so zum Spaß und möchte hin und wieder einfach mal in eine hc gehen können, ohne 4k DPS fahren zu müssen) über "erweiterte" Casuals (ich gehe regelmäßig in Raids und möchte sowohl Spaß als auch Erfolg haben) bis hin zu solchen Spielern wie Dir dargestellt wird )

Spaßverderber in jeder Hinsicht, sei es nun im /2, im Grp-Chat oder auch hier im Buffed-Forum sind m.E. lediglich diejenigen, die ihre Vorurteile pflegen, den Anderen nichts gönnen können, immer alles schnell haben wollen und sich ständig zu Tode langweilen. Schade ist nur, dass genau diese es sind, die auch am lautesten Brüllen, so dass man am Ende nur noch sie hören kann.


So Long )

btw: komfortabel gefällt mir besonders gut ;o)


----------



## Enyalios (10. November 2009)

Ist mir irgendwie unerklärlich warum man sich nach all den Jahren WoW jetzt noch am DKP-System aufhängen kann.

Wer nicht oft raidet hat zwar weniger DKP aber auch die Chance das ein Item nicht mehr "gebraucht" wird und er es so bekommt. Zumindest waren das so meine Erfahrungswerte.

Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ein Spieler der zum 2ten Mal mitgeht das Item XY bekommen sollte auf das ein Raidkollege schon seit 15 Raids wartet in denen er jedes Mal pünktlich anwesend war. Diese Logik darf mir mal jemand erklären.


----------



## howu (10. November 2009)

DKP setzt meiner Meinung nach Engagement, Zuverlässigkeit und Kontinuität im Raid voraus. Das ist vielen wohl zu verbindlich, in einer Zeit, in der es nur darum geht, möglichst schnell komplett in ilvl258 da zu stehen.
Wer über die etablierten Lootsysteme meckert, der ist nicht an der Raidgruppe, sondern nur an seinem Vorteil interessiert.

Da wären wir wieder beim One-Man-Raid^^


----------



## STAENDIG.OOM (10. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wer nicht oft raidet hat zwar weniger DKP aber auch die Chance das ein Item nicht mehr "gebraucht" wird und er es so bekommt. Zumindest waren das so meine Erfahrungswerte.
> 
> Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ein Spieler der zum 2ten Mal mitgeht das Item XY bekommen sollte auf das ein Raidkollege schon seit 15 Raids wartet in denen er jedes Mal pünktlich anwesend war. Diese Logik darf mir mal jemand erklären.



/sign




howu schrieb:


> DKP setzt meiner Meinung nach Engagement, Zuverlässigkeit und Kontinuität im Raid voraus. Das ist vielen wohl zu verbindlich, in einer Zeit, in der es nur darum geht, möglichst schnell komplett in ilvl258 da zu stehen.
> Wer über die etablierten Lootsysteme meckert, der ist nicht an der Raidgruppe, sondern nur an seinem Vorteil interessiert.
> 
> Da wären wir wieder beim One-Man-Raid^^



GANZ DICKES /SIGN
Das ist m.E. die traurige Wahrheit, vermutlich auch auf den "guten" Servern. Mit der neuen Philosophie von Blizzard, den Raid-Content einer grösseren Zahl von Spielern zu ermöglichen, wie beispielsweise durch PDK Normal, habe ich kein Problem. Wobei ich persönlich diese Ini einfach nicht als Raid betrachten kann, tut mir leid. 

Aber: toben wir uns alle einfach mal darin aus und equippen uns, denn, falls es dem ein oder anderen noch nicht aufgefallen ist: diese Ini ist neben der Koralon/Emalon/Archa-Klitsche nichts anderes als eine Equipstube - IM NORMALMODE - und dient Blizzard neben PDC und anderen Spielereien als Equip Push Up und Equiplvl-Angleichung der Massen für die finale Schlacht in der Zitadelle. Warten wir es ab, wie die Instanzen da werden, aber eines sollte sicher sein: wenn sich die Raids auf einem Schwierigkeitsgrad wie Ulduar ohne Hardmodes bewegen, dann ist das für mich im Hinblick auf die Massentauglichkeit in Ordnung. Wer dann aber noch mit dem Hammerequip aus PDK, mit diesen bereits gigantischen Stat-Werten nicht in der Lage ist, die Instanz zu meistern (wie z.B. jetzt noch viele Raids, die teilweise T9+ equippt sind, nicht über die Wächter in Ulduar hinaus kommen), dann bitte ich den ein oder anderen in sich zu gehen, zu reflektieren und dann den Mund zu halten. Denn dann lag es am Spieler, nicht am Char oder dem Spiel an sich und da muss man dem TE wieder Recht geben: die Werte sind astronomisch. (Remember: bring the player, not the class! TOUCHE!)

Eine ganz andere Tendenz, die ich für Raidgilden, Stammraids und auch für die ganz normalen Gilden eher "Besorgnis erregend" finde, ist die Tatsache, dass man heutzutage selbst als Neuling nicht einmal mehr auf eine Gilde oder einen Stammraid angewiesen ist, um im Spiel "weit" zu kommen, sei es seinen Char exzellent zu equippen und/oder Endcontent zu sehen. Es gibt 1000 andere Wege in diesem Spiel glücklich zu werden, aber ich will einmal bei den Gilden und Equip bleiben. Die Tatsache, dass Gilden prinzipiell nicht mehr benötigt werden und die Bindung an solche, finde ich eine schlechte Entwicklung im Spiel. WOW ist und war ein MMO, in dem man eben viele Dinge nur gemeinsam in der Gruppe erreichen konnte, meist in einer Gilde und/oder (gildenübergreifenden) Stammraid. Soziale Kompetenz, gegenseitiges Helfen, miteinander Boss Kills erreichen bzw. bis dahin erst einmal 20h+ gemeinsam vor einem Boss zu wipen, sind Dinge, für die sich Spieler immer seltener finden lassen und da muss ich nicht einmal auf Raidgilden schauen. Eine Gilde ist ein Sammelbecken und Sammelsurium von Charaktern, Backgrounds, Meinungen und Zielen, dennoch: im Zweifel geht es immer für und um das Wohl der Gruppe, der Gilde, oder des Raids. Einzelspieler sind eigentlich in WOW in Bezug auf Raid-Endcontent falsch am Platz, aber es gibt sie. Ich kann dazu nur sagen: The Full Monty - ganz oder garnicht, gemeinsam gewinnen, gemeinsam verlieren und Repkosten farmen. Blizzard scheint die Gildenproblematik  ja auch schon erkannt zu haben, andernfalls hätte ich keine Erklärung für seine Änderung am bestehenden Gildensystem. Da bin ich wirklich gespannt, was dies bewirken wird. 


OOM


----------



## McChrystal (10. November 2009)

Danke OOM, bin genau Deiner Meinung.

Bezüglich der Gildenboni bin ich mal gespannt, ob sie dieses Problem lösen. Ist meiner Meinung aber leider nur ein Mittel zum Zweck, die hausgemachte One-Man-Raid-Philosophie zu beheben. Ich habe da meine Zweifel, da man im Moment zu verwöhnt ist.


----------



## Enyalios (10. November 2009)

3 Drachen mit 3 Fähigkeiten.

Kann man das jedem WoW-Spieler zutrauen ?

*Scheinbar nicht ...*

Wie war nochmal gleich das thema hier ?


----------



## VILOGITY (10. November 2009)

STAENDIG.OOM schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht endlich einmal von dem widersprüchlichen Wort "EINFACH" wegkommen und sich auf "KOMFORTABEL" in vielen Bereichen dieser Diskussion einigen? Für meinen Teil ist gegen komfortabel nämlich auch nichts einzuwenden.
> 
> Grund? Schnelleres/früheres Reiten oder mehr XP beim Leveln machen die Show für Neueinsteiger und Twinker nicht zwingend einfacher, aber komfortabler. Wer noch zu Classic und/oder BC-Zeiten gelevelt hat, kann zwar von sich behaupten, "ein harter und ausdauernder Hund" gewesen zu sein, aber mal ehrlich: beim 2,3,4,.. Char ist man auch froh, wenn man die Lvl80 etwas chilliger und mit weniger Brimborium erreichen kann, vorausgesetzt, man ist Lvl80 Content orientiert. Und über so mittlerweile profane Dinge, wie  "früher hat man noch Holz und Feuerstein im Inventar haben müssen, um ein Feuer zu machen" , muss man sich wirklich nicht streiten. So ein Argument taugt m.E. noch nicht einmal mehr um im RP-Lager der Spieler eine Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen.
> 
> ...



AMEN !

Aber der Anteil derer die verstehen was Du geschrieben hast dürfete hier wohl recht klein sein.
DKP Whooooot, dreck da.

Aber nach all den Jahren hab ich festgestellt das GENAU die Leute die treu, zuverlässig, und bemüht sind damit belohnt werden und der dumme DD
der nur auf ne Waffe oder irgend ein Trinket wartet und dann eh nicht mehr mitkommen mag hat bei diesen System Pech gehabt.   

Du beschreibst genau wie es laufen sollte in einer Raid Gilde, aber die meisten weren wohl in so einer sein in der 25 DD's sind und 1 MT, 1 Heiler.
Das sind dann die......."Heiler looool macht keine DMG is kagge", "MT looool wasn Stress kostet zu viel Gold nö so was mag ich net"
Darum sollen sie Random gehen und werden auch nie die HM's schaffen geschweige denn nen 310% Proto haben.

GZ an Dich das du es geschafft hast in so eine Gilde zu kommen, die Movement Napen und Loot abgreiffer und Leute die nur schnell Items haben
wollen aussortiert.


----------



## hanfman (10. November 2009)

STAENDIG.OOM schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht endlich einmal von dem widersprüchlichen Wort "EINFACH" wegkommen und sich auf "KOMFORTABEL" in vielen Bereichen dieser Diskussion einigen? Für meinen Teil ist gegen komfortabel nämlich auch nichts einzuwenden.
> 
> Grund? Schnelleres/früheres Reiten oder mehr XP beim Leveln machen die Show für Neueinsteiger und Twinker nicht zwingend einfacher, aber komfortabler. Wer noch zu Classic und/oder BC-Zeiten gelevelt hat, kann zwar von sich behaupten, "ein harter und ausdauernder Hund" gewesen zu sein, aber mal ehrlich: beim 2,3,4,.. Char ist man auch froh, wenn man die Lvl80 etwas chilliger und mit weniger Brimborium erreichen kann, vorausgesetzt, man ist Lvl80 Content orientiert. Und über so mittlerweile profane Dinge, wie  "früher hat man noch Holz und Feuerstein im Inventar haben müssen, um ein Feuer zu machen" , muss man sich wirklich nicht streiten. So ein Argument taugt m.E. noch nicht einmal mehr um im RP-Lager der Spieler eine Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen.
> 
> ...



du triffst den nagel auf den kopf...
wenn ein so ein low equipter typ sich einer stamgrp anschließen will dann frag ich mich echt was: "will der da aber?" (ich war auch eine zeit lang für den für die Bewerbungen zuständig) was ich noch hinzufügen will ist einfach (und so habe ich es gemacht):

also wenn ich jetzt mal in so ein gilde xy komme und sage ich weiß das mein equip dem raidcountant nicht entspricht dann sag ich denn ich geh halt am Anfang mit deren ihren twinks mit oder so und steig dann mit ihnen in deren raids ein und das hat in wow clasic geklappt das hat in bc hin gehaun (ich bin ein lvl muffel ich weiß ich war damals etwas langsam) und in wotlk bin ich dann einfach als einer der ersten 80 geworden und war damit sowieso schnell in einer der besten gilden dabei hab aber jetzt aufgehört zu spielen mit ulduar u.A. <--- auch wieder ein zeichen das wow etwas komfortabler geworden ist


----------



## rund1me (11. November 2009)

jeder der hier rumwheint wow ist zu leicht packt eure sch_.... archivements aus!
Ich will jetzt bitte den erfolg für keinen toten in 25er heroic pdk sehen, und...
naja vergesst es ihr habt einfach zu kleine sch... archivements. gottseidank muss ich mit meinen nicht prahlen. die sind nicht so toll.
Mir gehts eher um, naja.. spielen, nicht weinen weil ich zu kleine ... ihr wisst schon was archivements hab.
aber jedem das seine.


----------



## corak (11. November 2009)

rund1me schrieb:


> jeder der hier rumwheint wow ist zu leicht packt eure sch_.... archivements aus!
> Ich will jetzt bitte den erfolg für keinen toten in 25er heroic pdk sehen, und...
> naja vergesst es ihr habt einfach zu kleine sch... archivements. gottseidank muss ich mit meinen nicht prahlen. die sind nicht so toll.
> Mir gehts eher um, naja.. spielen, nicht weinen weil ich zu kleine ... ihr wisst schon was archivements hab.
> aber jedem das seine.



mein Papa sit stärcker als wi dein pAPa


----------



## Ascanio_89 (12. November 2009)

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, doch seit dem Addon bzw. Patch 3.2 ist das Spiel im Vergleich zu BC und Classic sehr viel einfacher geworden!

Ok ich raide seit Classic, da aber leider nur MC und Ony, und halt AQ20 und ZG! Unser Raid war nicht progressorientiert, wir hatten Ragnaros sehr spät down, aber es war eine angenehme Zeit, damals zu raiden! Mich hätte man damals auch als Casual bezeichnet, da ich sehr wenig spielte, doch ich hatte nicht das Verlangen, das ich alles sehen muss, nur weil ich wie jeder für das Spiel bezahle!

Soweit so gut, BC kam raus, ich war total begeistert! Die Gebiete sind ein Traum, die normalen Inis vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ok, das Leveln war einfach toll. Ding, 70 erreicht, sofort die Karazhan Pre Quest gemacht! Und Schattenlaby NORMAL war schwer mit Levelequip, wir hatten Naxx60er equipte Leute dabei, doch wir sind ein paar mal an den Trashpacks gewiped. 
Gut, das erste mal Karazhan mit den MC Leuten! 30 min bis zum ersten Boss, wir hatten Probleme damit, hat aber Spass gemacht, irgendwan lag dann Atumen, doch Moroes war eine sehr harte Nuss für uns!
Ok, versuchen wir uns mal an heroischen Instanzen, Managruft 1. Boss ... Oh MEIN GOTT! Unmöglich, gleich wieder raus, und das Thema abgehackt. Die Heros damals verdienten ihren Namen!
Na gut, man clearte dann halt Kara, und Gruuls Lair jede Woche, macht immer Spass, da man auch manchmal wiped! Es kam irgendwann SSC/TK, ich bin dann zu der zweitbesten Hordegilde am Server aufgestiegen und es war toll, SSC und TK waren sehr schöne Instanzen, mit einem verdammt hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad (Vashj pre-nerf, Hut ab)
Nach SSC/TK wars dann vorbei, ich musste mich wieder der Schule widmen, verpasste also BT/Hyjal/SW, was ich jetzt sehr bereue, da es schöne Instanzen waren.

Naja Matura geschafft, Wotlk kommt raus, sofort fix auf 80 gelevelt (ja es hat auch viel Spass gemacht) und die ersten Heros abgefarmt (irgendwie spielt sich das anders, Sheep brauchte ich nur mehr im PVP).
Erster Naxx 10er Raid, war nicht allzuschwer, war aber angenehm die Instanz, ich mag sie jetzt auch noch, erste ID clear gemacht, genau wie 25er! Auch Malygos lag schnell im Dreck (schöner Encounter) und auch Sartharion wurde abgefarmt.
Sartharion 3D war jedoch ein richtig geiler Encounter. Schwer, man konnte eine konstante Verbesserung merken und man hat sich gefreut, wenn er im Dreck lag!
Ulduar kam raus, ich habe nur mehr so ein wenig nebenbei geraidet, jedoch Ulduar bis auf Yogg gecleart!
PDK kommt raus, ich denke mir immer noch, das muss ein schlechter Scherz sein, war es aber nicht (/ra LEUTE WO SEID IHR, ICH HABE MICH VERLAUFEN!!)

Naja Wotlk Content ist viel einfacher, die Heros sind leichter als die normalen BC 5er, Hardmodes sind nicht das gleiche wie ein Boss mit einem schwierigen Encounter! 
- Aja es gibt keine zerschmetternden Schläge mehr -> Tanken ist einfacher geworden
- AoE Tanken ist doch ein Witz, damals war das noch hart
- Downranking wurde entfernt -> leichter
...

Mir kommt es vor, als ob sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad nach dem 30% BC Nerf gehalten hat, und das ist einfach nur traurig!

Mfg


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

OMG

1.DKP hat rein 000000000 mit schwierigkeit zutun, sondern ist ein reines infoaddon
2.Tokens für t-teile gelten für jeweils 3 klassen, früher gab es immer nur die explizieten items als dropchance (dazu kommt dass von nem 40mann raid, sagen wir mal 5-6 leute auch dieses item wollen)
3.Du wiedersprichst dich ja selbst....... gerade die tatsache dass man alle raids und bosse schon per vid ansehen kann ist ja ne vereinfachung
4.Früher musste man erstmal sein D-set / gecraftetes set holen bevor man sich überhaupt in nen raid wagen konnte......

tatsache ist, das einem die items hinterhergeworfen werden und die bosse einfach nur witzhafte fähigkeiten im vergleich zu bc(ich sag nur archi) und classic(naxx/ahn quirai).....

Man siehe allein in gurubashi...... damal hat man mit nem 60er diese nicht allzueinfach innie gemacht, bei der jeder trashmob eigene harte fähigkeiten hatte, um dann beim boss auf blöd nichtmal n epic sondern n blaues item zu bekommen...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (12. November 2009)

Allerdings frage ich mich....
wenn du schon sagst man soll ohne irgend ne vorbereitung in nen raid sehen um zu sehen obs einfach geworden ist..... klar ist des dann schwer....
doch wenn du des game schwer findest und ich mal ableite, dann benutzt du auch keine addons, informierst dich nicht und kümmerst dich nicht um deinen char, NA LOGO IS DES GAME DANN SCHWER FüR DICH AHAHAHAHA


----------



## KingPin2009 (12. November 2009)

Achwas, mein Papa is zweimal so stark wie dein Papa, Corak!


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (12. November 2009)

Also das Wotlk zu einfach ist stimmt einfach nich nichmal die hälfte von den falmer hier hat die ulduar hardmodes durch geschweige denn anub hero down

das einzige was sich total in wotlk geändert hat ist das EPIC nich mehr EPIC is sondern nix mehr jeder frisch 80 gewordene lässt sich direkt mal 5 epics craften nach dem ersten tag heros hat er dann mind 8 und 2 wochen weiter hat er sein naxxgear voll das is das einzige was mich stört früher sah man uhh voll t2 der hat schon was geschafft
heute: uhh du hast voll t9 antwort jo bin seit 3 tagen 80 WTF oO?
aber naja

schwierigkeiten gibts immernoch im spiel in meinem raid beißen wir uns grad die zaehne an den valkyren im 25er hero modus aus aber das macht einfach spaß :>
zulätzt haben wir im 10er noch yogg 1 light gemacht und haben uns dafür einen heiden repkosten gefarmt doch es hat SPAß gemacht OBWOHL ich kein EPIC!!!! bekommen hab >.<


----------



## Wolsger (12. November 2009)

Also ich war gestern mit meinem Heilertwink rnd. pdk 25 und pdk 10. Mit meinem Main bin ich in einem Stammraid
Pdok vor den Twins und bin dort sehr zufrieden. Aber was man rnd. so erlebt, kann man wirklich sagen das es für die meisten zu schwer ist.
ABER: Weiter runter geht einfach nicht, dann könnte man die Items gleich herschenken.
Die meisten Spieler haben massive Probleme in der Prioritätensetzung zwischen Heilen/Schaden machen oder Aktion abbrechen und bewegen sich aus Flächenschaden entfernen.
Das bekommen viele nur ganz schlecht auf die Reihe, weil man es im Spiel auch kaum lernt und wohl einige das
auch einfach nicht kapieren und schlicht zu dumm dafür sind, das soll es geben.
Noch leichter machen wiegesagt, sehe ich aber nicht als gerechtfertigt an,
Wow ist ein normales und kein behinderten-gerechtes Spiel.

Mit tun die Gelegenheitsspieler welche sich immer in solchen zusammengewürfelten Gruppen rumschlagen müssen echt leid.
Meistens kommt man nicht weit und die Chancen auf ein Item sind gering.
Ich kann nur an die Leute appelieren, lernt und zelebriert Spielkultur, wie es früher war.
Ihr habt 1000x mehr vom Spiel. Geordnete Stamm-raids sind heute keine Veranstaltung von
24/7 Extrem-Zockern mehr. Viele Raids raiden nur noch 3 Tage die Woche, was auch viele Berufstätige schaffen.
In einem Raid mit DKP spielt man einfach x-fach besser als in random-Raids
und man hat mehr Spaß und Freunde am Spiel.
Meineserachtens zersetzen die ganzen Vereinfachungen die Spielkultur so sehr,
das paradoxer Weise vor allem die Casuals unter den Erleichterungen letzlich am meisten zu leiden haben.
In 5er Ini's zu rushen und Markengear kann nicht den vortrefflichen Spielspaß der
Raidkultur ersetzen. Aber um erfolgreich zu raiden muss man lernen wollen, sich bemühen
und bereit sein sich zwischen anderen einzuordnen.


----------



## Nerjyana (12. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Meineserachtens zersetzen die ganzen Vereinfachungen die Spielkultur so sehr,
> das paradoxer Weise vor allem die Casuals unter den Erleichterungen letzlich am meisten zu leiden haben.



mh... interessanter Denkansatz und viellicht gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## howu (12. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> lernt und zelebriert Spielkultur
> 
> Geordnete Stamm-raids sind heute keine Veranstaltung von24/7 Extrem-Zockern mehr
> 
> ...


/sign
Gerade was die Stammraids angeht, würde ich soger sagen, dass es sich da umgekehrt, hat. Die 24/7 Zocker sind wohl eher die, die alles abgrasen wie die Heuschrecken. ICH, ICH, ICH -.-

Ein großer Anteil hat wohl Probleme damit, sich zwischen anderen einzuordnen (nicht unterordnen!). Bei uns ist jeder im Raid gleichberechtigt am Loot beteiligt, auch wenn wir mal "Randoms" mitnehmen. Das wurde bis jetzt meistens mit Erstaunen aufgenommen und mit positiven Raidverhalten gedankt. Für mich ein Beweis, dass es auch anders geht.


----------



## STAENDIG.OOM (12. November 2009)

rund1me schrieb:


> jeder der hier rumwheint wow ist zu leicht packt eure sch_.... archivements aus!
> Ich will jetzt bitte den erfolg für keinen toten in 25er heroic pdk sehen, und...
> naja vergesst es ihr habt einfach zu kleine sch... archivements. gottseidank muss ich mit meinen nicht prahlen. die sind nicht so toll.
> Mir gehts eher um, naja.. spielen, nicht weinen weil ich zu kleine ... ihr wisst schon was archivements hab.
> aber jedem das seine.



Och Kinderle, warum immer so aggressiv, muss doch echt nicht sein.
Falls es der Herr (ich tippe mal auf einen xy-Chromsomenträger, denn die holde Weiblichkeit befleissigt sich im Allgemeinen einer passenderen Ausdrucksweise) nicht/noch nicht bemerkt hat, sind wir in dieser Diskussion erfreulicherweise von dem Dir anscheinend heiss geliebten Leistungsvergleich per Scheiss-Schwanz-Meter-Achievement abgekommen. Bitte gleichzeitig alle um Entschuldigung, dass ich das Wort in diesem Fall ausschreibe. Auch die Diskussion hat einen anderen Verlauf genommen, als es der Eingangsthread des TE initiert hat. Also bleibt bitte sachlich und vergesst endlich mal die Achievement-Meierei, es haben genug Leute sachlich und objektiv ihre Eindrücke vermittelt, sei es aus dem Blickwinkel des Vielraiders bzw. Vielspielers, über den passionierten Casual, bis zum absoluten Gelegenheitsspieler. Ich für meinen Teil lese diesen Thread und die Beiträge gerne, denn sie geben mir teilweise neue Ansichten und Blickwinkel, die ich als Viel- und Langzeitspieler von WOW vergessen, oder noch nie gesehen/betrachtet habe. Diese virtuelle Welt ist so gross, da ist selbst für Leute Platz, deren geistige Ergüsse nicht den meinen entsprechen, aber bitte nicht mit der Holzhammermethode. Spart Euch sowas doch für ein lustiges RP-Event in der Zwergenkneipe in SW oder beim Orc-Schurkentreffen in OG auf, da kann und soll es ruhig mal rauh zugehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wolsger schrieb:


> ABER: Weiter runter geht einfach nicht, dann könnte man die Items gleich herschenken.
> Die meisten Spieler haben massive Probleme in der Prioritätensetzung zwischen Heilen/Schaden machen oder Aktion abbrechen und bewegen sich aus Flächenschaden entfernen.
> Das bekommen viele nur ganz schlecht auf die Reihe, weil man es im Spiel auch kaum lernt und wohl einige das
> auch einfach nicht kapieren und schlicht zu dumm dafür sind, das soll es geben.




/sign
Dumm würde ich jetzt im ersten Moment nicht sagen. Vom Aufbau her ist es doch eigentlich so angedacht und was man ja dann auch wiederfindet, wenn man die Augen offenhält, dass bestimmte Encountersituationen in Raids bereits im kleinen Rahmen in 5er-Inis vorkommen. Quasi als Trainingsvorbereitung. Beispiele: Emalon und seine Blitznova, Loken in HDB mit seiner Blitznova. Drak Tharon beim ersten Trash oder HDS bei der Maid die schwarzen Löcher, die man dann bei Ulduar XT Hardmode wiederfindet. Gleiches gilt für die Voidzones in Obsi oder bei Kel in Naxx. 

Nun ist es aber so, dass im Gegensatz zu einem frisch 80er zu Beginn von Lich King, der heutige frisch 80er weitaus schneller und an weitaus besseres Equip herankommt. Wer anfangs Lich King HDB bzw. Loken anging, ist anfangs aus der Nova gerannt, weil kaum ein Heiler den Dmg gegenheilen konnte bzw. viel mehr Dmg bei Tank und DDs hereinkam, weil dessen Equip auch noch ausbaufähig war. Heute? Selbst mit der grössten Trümmer Random Grp bleibt man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes kuschlig vor Loken stehen und knallt ihn um. Fertig, Marken looten, Splitter verteilen, evtl. Quest-Item einstecken, Ruhestein nach Dalaran. Kein Lernen notwendig, das böse Erwachen kommt dann erst bei Emalon und vor allem richtigen Raid Encountern.

Und im Hinblick auf das Geschilderte hat der TE eindeutig recht, ist es zu einfach, oder anders formuliert: viele Dinge, die später in Raids essentiell werden, werden garnicht mehr trainiert oder erlernt, wie das bisher vielleicht der Fall war. Jeder altgediente Spieler erkennt nach dem ersten Wipe im Normalfall die Spielmechanik in einem Encounter, vergleicht sie mit bereits Bekanntem und handelt entsprechend - Lernen durch  Schmerz inklusive, Lernen und dann Handeln aus Erfahrung folgt dann. Wer mehrmals in einer Void Zone verreckt ist und entsprechend von seinen Gruppenkollegen mehr oder minder freundlich darauf hingewiesen wurde, macht diesen Fehler im Allgemeinen nicht ein zweites Mal. Aber trotzdem verrecken immer wieder Leute bei Emalon an der Blitznova (sogar Caster und Heiler schaffen dies aus mir völlig unerfindlichen Gründen!) oder an der Drucknova bei den Wächtern bei Onyxia (Vergleichsboss aus Inis: Endboss HDS). Insofern müsste man also sagen, dass das Spiel nicht einfacher geworden ist, nur die Leute sind nicht (mehr) dazu in der Lage, Dinge zu erkennen, erfassen, daraus zu lernen und zu gegebener Zeit an anderem Ort gewinnbringend anzuwenden. Nur in Punkto Equip kann man Blizzard hier einen Vorwurf machen, denn: Die Blitznova bei Emalon übersteht man auch mit bestem Equip nur schwerlich, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.  Ausserdem stellt Blizz somit Situationen, die einen möglichen Lerneffekt für Spieler bedeuten, immer bereit, es kann sich also keiner hinter seiner Unwissenheit verstecken. Und dafür muss ich noch nicht mal einen Guide oder ein Bosskillvideo anschauen (HOLLA, hier schliesst sich eine lange Argumentationskette zum TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) man muss nur die grauen Zellen im realen Hirn auch mal dafür anstrengen. Das kann einem aber keiner abnehmen, nicht mal ein nettes Makro.



Wolsger schrieb:


> Mit tun die Gelegenheitsspieler welche sich immer in solchen zusammengewürfelten Gruppen rumschlagen müssen echt leid.
> Meistens kommt man nicht weit und die Chancen auf ein Item sind gering.
> Ich kann nur an die Leute appelieren, lernt und zelebriert Spielkultur, wie es früher war.
> Ihr habt 1000x mehr vom Spiel. Geordnete Stamm-raids sind heute keine Veranstaltung von
> ...



/sign
Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Und bitte jetzt nicht wieder die Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, dass PDOK bzw. Hardmodes in Ulduar oder Naxx auch Content seien. Für mich sind sie es nicht, denn es kotzt mich allein der Gedanke offengestanden an, mittlerweile PDK in vier Modi abzugrasen bzw. irgendwie abgrasen zu müssen (was ich aus Zeitgründen nicht tue) und dennoch immer die gleichen Bosse zu legen. Und wie hier im Thread für mich schon einer richtig geschrieben hat: PDOK sind zu reinen Gearcheck- und DPS Encountern mutiert (schaut Euch mal die Tankdiskussionen in Punkto Add Tank bei Anub als Block-Tank hier im Forum oder anderen bekannten Foren an, dann wisst Ihr was ich meine), generell alternative Taktiken oder ein Ausgleich von fehlendem Dmg etc kompensiert durch clevere Spielweise gehen da kaum oder nicht mehr. Und meine Gilden- und ehemaligen Raidkollegen kotzen genauso ab - wie vermutlich viele andere auch - bei dem Gedanken, Woche für Woche in PDK  rein zu müssen um weiter die Leute zu equippen, damit in PDOK eine Verbesserung stattfindet. Sowas gab es früher natürlich auch, aber allein das Setup in einer Arena mit immer gleichem Aufbau tragen da nicht zur Erheiterung bei, weil schlicht minimalistisch und vor allem langweilig designt.

OOM


----------



## van der zeusen (12. November 2009)

sodale

Der Punkt, ob etwas zu leicht, zu schwer oder einfach nur komfortabel ist, ist und bleibt im Auge des Betrachters. Für den einen ist´s leicht, fürn anderen schwer. Ist halt so. Da können alle Unkenrufe etc. nichts dagegen machen.
Der Punkt ist einfach, was einem Spass macht im Spiel bzw. was einem den Kick gibt, so ein Spiel (weiter) zu spielen.
Ich vermute stark, dass die meisten "Wotlk-ist-zu-leicht" Schreier, einfach nicht wollen, dass es andere "Poser" als Sie selber gibt. Weil man hat genug Möglichkeiten, dieses Spiel für einen selbst schwerer zu gestalten. Nur macht man das? Will man das wirklich?
Ich lese neben diesen Thema auch dieses 3,5k DPS Thema. Kennt Ihr sicher. Dort geht es ja darum, ob mit oder ohne Randoms in Raids/Instanzen. Was ich dort gelesen habe, bestärkt mich noch mehr in meiner Behauptung.
Ich erwarte mir von einem Spiel ein gesundes Mittelmass der Schwierigkeitsstufe. Ist es mir zu schwer, höre ich auf. Ist es mir zu leicht ebenso. Habe ich aber die Möglichkeit, die Schwierigkeit selber zu definieren, mach ich das. Und das kann ich bei WoW machen. Momentan gehe ich zB sehr gerne Rnd, weil es oft anspruchsvoller für mich ist, als wenn ich eine Instanz in 15min durch habe. Was habe ich davon? Eigentlich nichts.

Wenn es Euch zu leicht ist, ändert etwas daran. Möglichkeiten gibt es genug (siehe zahlreiche Vor-Mir-Poster). Macht einfach das, was Euch Spass macht!
Achja mir ist Wotlk nicht zu leicht. Liegt aber mitunter daran, dass ich ein vollkommener Casual bin.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (13. November 2009)

Also wenn Blizzard was gegen Suchtgefahr von Wow machen wollte ist das mit dem neuen Patch gelungen. Wenn ich vorher öfter mal Stress mit der Freundin hatte, weil ich 3 bis 4 Abende die Woche 5 bis 6 Stunden gespielt habe, haben wir jetzt die Abmachung 2 Abende und meist werden es nicht mehr als 3 Stunden pro Abend.
Ich raide am ersten Abend Pdk 10 /25 ca 2 Stunden. Danach wenn noch Lust ist ony 25 wegen fliegen porten und dem hin und her ca 30 min und das wars. Dann am nächsten Abend ony 10 ak 10 /25 und vllt noch pdok10 soweit wir kommen. (meist scheitern wir an anub). Den Rest der Woche logge ich nicht mehr ein. Und ich spiele das ganze eh nur noch weil ich als Tank für die Gilde gebraucht werde. Spass habe ich schon lange keinen richtigen mehr.
Das Kolloseum ist lieblos gemacht (meine bescheidene Sicht) und wenn im Hardmode nix wirklich neues dazu kommt macht MIR das keinen Spass. Es war für mich ein mmropg und ich habe gerne gequestet oder neue Dinge erforscht und wenn ich nicht den ganzen Content erforschen kann, bleibt immer noch eine Herausforderung (wir sind in bt nie ans ende gekommen und das fand ich gut). In Pdk und pdok weiss ich eh was kommt und das macht keinen Spass. Insofern finde ich es billig den gleichen Content nur anders verpackt. 
Und dabei hat das nix mit leicht oder schwer zu tun. Und wenn Blizz jedem epics gibt warum nicht. Was mir dabei nicht klar ist warum sie nicht gleich die ganzen grünen und blauen Items rausholen. Denn die Inis werden zum Markenfarmen verwendet und man stattet sich in pdc aus. 3 Leute aus unserer Gilde haben nachdem sie 80 waren innerhalb von 1 Woche ein Itemleven DURCHSCHNITT von über 219 gehabt. Ob das noch sinn macht ist ne andere Frage. 
Aber ich glaube nicht dass wow zu einfach geworden ist. Es ist zu linear und langweilig geworden. Wenn man jedem einen Porsche schenkt gibt es keine Freude mehr sich einen zu erarbeiten. Und Blizz sagt halt gib jedem seinen Porsche und vergisst dabei, dass die meisten davon leben ihr Leben lang von einem Porsche zu träumen. 
Blizz zerstört mit seiner Strategie also Spass und Traum von vielen Spielern. 
Und das schlimmste: Sie züchten Spieler die nur noch auf sich schauen, denen Teamplay egal ist (habe noch nie so oft wie in wotlk erlebt, dass jemand ein item bekommt was er noch brauchte und den Raid verlässt.
ABER das ganze hat auch einen entscheidenten Vorteil. Damit machen sie auf lange Sicht das Game kaputt und können dann problemlos ihr neues Spiel releasen.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> Was mir dabei nicht klar ist warum sie nicht gleich die ganzen grünen und blauen Items rausholen. Denn die Inis werden zum Markenfarmen verwendet und man stattet sich in pdc aus.



Die EPics wollen ja auch verzaubert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (13. November 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> 1. Ich rede von normalen DPS-Zahlen.
> 2. Mit Gilden ohne DKP sind Raids nicht einfach. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.
> 3. Guides mag es schon seit Classic geben, aber:
> _Diese drei Dinge zusammen bewirken, dass wir eine Illusion erhalten, Blizzard hätte alles einfacher gemacht, obwohl wir zu einem großen Teil selbst Schuld sind_


Du musst schon die Ausgangsbedingungen sozusagen standardisieren, um realistisch vergleichen zu können.

Nehmen wir mal eine erfahrene Raidgilde aus Classic-Zeiten, also eine ohne Casuals. Ist für die das Spiel gleich schwer wie in der Zeit vor BC? Wohl kaum. Guides, nebenbei bemerkt, gab es schon zu Classic-Zeiten regelmäßig wenige Wochen nach dem eine Instanz weltweit erstmalig gecleart war. Da hat sich von damals zu heute nicht wirklich was getan. 

Von der anderen Seite: für einen Casual-Random, der in Classic-Zeiten nicht in Raids mitgenomme wurde, für den ist u.U. das Spiel sogar schwerer geworden, bekommt er doch jetzt Raidbosse zu Gesicht, die zu sehen er vorher nie Gelegenheit hatte. Für so einen wurde WOW schwerer oder blieb gleich schwer; für einen erfahrenen Raider hingegen wurde es definitiv einfacher. Und daraus ergibt sich dann der  gemischte Chor an Stimmen, wo die einen schreien "LEICHTER LEICHTER LEICHTER", und die anderen dagegen halten "NICHT LEICHTER NICHT LEICHTER NICHT LEICHTER". Kommt immer darauf an wo man im Spiel stand. 

Und natürlich gibt es Bereiche in denen das Game nachweislich sogar bedeutend leichter und einfacher wurde, zb. beim Leveln; in vielen Gebieten wurden Gruppenquests zu Solo-Quests, und Elitemobs zu normalen Mobs degradiert. Dazu bekommt man auch noch mehr xps, und ein Mount, das früher doch einiger Aufwand war, dass man es bekam, insbesondere das erste Elite-Mount, bekommt man jetzt ja fast schon für lau.


----------



## Braamséry (14. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Du musst schon die Ausgangsbedingungen sozusagen standardisieren, um realistisch vergleichen zu können.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal eine erfahrene Raidgilde aus Classic-Zeiten, also eine ohne Casuals. Ist für die das Spiel gleich schwer wie in der Zeit vor BC? Wohl kaum. Guides, nebenbei bemerkt, gab es schon zu Classic-Zeiten regelmäßig wenige Wochen nach dem eine Instanz weltweit erstmalig gecleart war. Da hat sich von damals zu heute nicht wirklich was getan.



Ja klar hat sich da net viel geändert. Aba während man heute ohne Guide die meisten Bosse locker legen kann, weil da net viel überraschendes auf einen zukommt wäre man früher an viele Bossen, sowohl zu Classic alsauch BC Zeiten, jämmerlich wochenlang gescheitert.



Boccanegra schrieb:


> Von der anderen Seite: für einen Casual-Random, der in Classic-Zeiten nicht in Raids mitgenomme wurde, für den ist u.U. das Spiel sogar schwerer geworden, bekommt er doch jetzt Raidbosse zu Gesicht, die zu sehen er vorher nie Gelegenheit hatte. Für so einen wurde WOW schwerer oder blieb gleich schwer; für einen erfahrenen Raider hingegen wurde es definitiv einfacher. Und daraus ergibt sich dann der  gemischte Chor an Stimmen, wo die einen schreien "LEICHTER LEICHTER LEICHTER", und die anderen dagegen halten "NICHT LEICHTER NICHT LEICHTER NICHT LEICHTER". Kommt immer darauf an wo man im Spiel stand.



1. Wenn man früher net geraidet hat, sollte man net sagen ob es schwerer oder leichter geworden ist. 
2. Und wenn jmd, der damals net geraidet hat, heute in Rnd-Raids raiden kann, sollte spätestens hier JEDEM klar werden, dass allein diese Tatsache das Spiel einfacher macht.




Boccanegra schrieb:


> Und natürlich gibt es Bereiche in denen das Game nachweislich sogar bedeutend leichter und einfacher wurde, zb. beim Leveln; in vielen Gebieten wurden Gruppenquests zu Solo-Quests, und Elitemobs zu normalen Mobs degradiert. Dazu bekommt man auch noch mehr xps, und ein Mount, das früher doch einiger Aufwand war, dass man es bekam, insbesondere das erste Elite-Mount, bekommt man jetzt ja fast schon für lau.



Ich weiß irgendwie netmehr auf wessen Seite du stehst. Einerseits sagst du, dass WoW net einfach geworden ist, auf der anderen ist es aber einfacher geworden.

Also ich bleibe bei meinen oberen beiden Kommentaren und deinem letzten Teil. Ergo, es ist aufgrund dessen einfacher...


----------



## Talatios (14. November 2009)

ich finde das es zu einfach ist. Ich meine wen man 80 wird bekommt man sofort 219 item lvl epics und man kann sich durch marken zwei t8,5 teile besorgen und das dauert absoulut nicht lange.


Ich musste in naxx noch richtig puckeln damit ich meine t7 und t7,5 sachen bekam.^^


----------



## Exicoo (14. November 2009)

WoW ist auf keinen Fall zu einfach.


----------



## evalux (14. November 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> WoW ist auf keinen Fall zu einfach.



Der Meister mit ganzen 3 Posts hat gesprochen.


----------



## Enyalios (14. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Der Meister mit ganzen 3 Posts hat gesprochen.



Um das beurteilen zu können brauchts auch keine 5k Posts auf buffed.de, mit Verlaub. Egal ob mir eine aussage hier zusagt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (14. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Der Meister mit ganzen 3 Posts hat gesprochen.


Wird man jetzt schon nach der Anzahl der Beiträge bewertet? Ich glaub es hackt


----------



## Hexenfluch (14. November 2009)

kla das is zu einfach geworden weil jetzt alle schon fast die besten sachen nur duch die marken bekommem die man in den 80hc inis bekommt die man schon fast aleine machen kann  und die bosse sind auch was einfacher geworden
und damals war es noch cool nicht so wie heute damals warste noch mit 40leuten in den ini´s und warst soo lange bei dem boss bis jeder rote rüssie hatte  
jetzt wipt man 2mal und die grp/raid hat kein bock mehr LOL








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (14. November 2009)

Also irgendwann muss man ja auch mal sagen,
dass einige das Spiel zu 99% draufhaben.

Ich finde es unsinnig neue Herausforderungen reinzustopfen,
während der größte Teil noch bei der ersten war!


----------



## evalux (14. November 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Wird man jetzt schon nach der Anzahl der Beiträge bewertet? Ich glaub es hackt


Nein Nein, ich bewerte schon, was er sagt und gehe genau auf seine Argumente ein, wie man sieht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. November 2009)

natürlich ist wow nicht einfacher, es wurde nur das system geändert.
früher gab es einstiegsraids und die nachfolgenden wurden immer schwerer, sodass es kaum jemand sehen konnte.

jetzt gibt es halt mehrere schwierigkeitsgrade. klar im normalen modus ist es einfach. soll es auch sein.
im hardmode ist es aber ziemlich schwer. 

nicht jeder findet das system gut, aber dann darf man nicht behaupten wow sei einfacher geworden, denn das ist es definitiv nicht.

man kommt einfacher an gear ran. das ist richtig und gut so. früher wurde rumgeheult, weil man ewig in derselben raidini ist und die nächsthöhere nicht schafft, aufgrund von droppech. oder das gilden ständig neue member ausstatten mussten und oft zerbrachen, da es kein ersatz für einige spieler gab.
die items wurden entwertet und sind nicht mehr so wichtig wie früher. ich finde das gut so. 

und nur weil man epics leichter bekommt, ist das spiel nicht leichter.


----------



## huladai (14. November 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> sagt dir das wort metapher etwas? wenn ja brauch ich nicht weiter darauf eingehen, wenn nicht...pech gehabt



dir jedenfalls sagt das wort metapher scheinbar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn das irgendwas war dann sarkasmus/ironie


----------



## corak (14. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 2. Und wenn jmd, der damals net geraidet hat, heute in Rnd-Raids raiden kann, sollte spätestens hier JEDEM klar werden, dass allein diese Tatsache das Spiel einfacher macht.



Das ist zwar der springende Punkt, aber ich denke, dass das die wenigsten verstehen, wo man den Schwierigkeitsgrad doch selbst bestimmen kann indem man nackt oder solo raiden geht ^^


----------



## Mirakulixxx (14. November 2009)

Blizzard hat wow SO einfach gemacht das man bei PDK fast gar nicht wipen kann
und wer doch wiped sind solche leute wie der thread poster die So viecher wie Eisheuler für krass schwere scheiße halten
pdok is schon eine sache für sich aber wenn man das erforderliche eq dafür hat und/oder eine gilde hat die eingespielt ist, ist das auch KEIN schwieriges ding.


----------



## Nexilein (14. November 2009)

Da passt ja folgende alte Meldung von WoW Szene dazu:



> Die PTRs glühen! Nun hat die US-Gilde Premonition im Sunwell Plateau den Boss M'uru erreicht und die ersten Versuche auf selbigen gestartet. Hierzu haben die Jungs auch gleich ein Video gedreht, welches ihr euch auf FileFront zu Gemüte führen könnt. Wahnsinnig viel zu sehen gibt es zwar nicht und auch wird der Boss nicht gelegt, aber dennoch bekommt man einen ersten optischen Eindruck. Das Video endet in einem Wipe und nach momentanen Stand der Dinge hat wohl scheinbar bisher noch keiner den Boss gelegt, was aber wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein dürfte.


_Quelle_

Antworten dazu waren z.B.:


> Wie aufem Testserver immer alles so schnell down geht :-(



Ja, wirklich blöd das es heute nicht mehr so schwer ist wie damals....


----------



## Boccanegra (14. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich weiß irgendwie netmehr auf wessen Seite du stehst. Einerseits sagst du, dass WoW net einfach geworden ist, auf der anderen ist es aber einfacher geworden.
> 
> Also ich bleibe bei meinen oberen beiden Kommentaren und deinem letzten Teil. Ergo, es ist aufgrund dessen einfacher...


Du hast scheinbar mein Posting nicht ganz verstanden. Ich stelle ja fest, dass WOW für Leute, die Classic bis BC regelmäßig geraidet haben, WOW definitiv einfacher wurde. Das ist überhaupt keine Frage. Für Leute hingegen, die damals nicht oder kaum in Raids unterkamen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, für die ist jetzt, wo sie selber mal vor Raidbossen stehen, WOW scheinbar schwer geworden. Aber schwerer wurde es für sie nur, weil sie den Vergleich zu vorher nicht haben. 

Überhaupt: ich glaube, die meisten, die da immer behaupten WOW wäre nicht leichter geworden, haben entweder zu Classic-Zeiten - sagen wir mal: die ersten 2 Jahre nach Release - WOW überhaupt noch nicht gespielt, oder sie haben nicht bzw. kaum geraidet. Wer damals spielte und bei Raids - von MC über BWL und AQ bis zum alten Naxx - regelmäßig dabei war, der kann vergleichen. Und von denen gibt es kaum jemanden, der meint, es wäre WOW nicht leichter geworden. Vom Questen reden wir da noch gar nicht, denn darüber brauchen wir gar nicht zu diskutieren: wenn ein Großteil der alten Gruppenquests zu Soloquests, und Elitemobs zu normalen gemacht wurden, dann kann man das sicher nicht als Anzeichen dafür werten, es wäre in dem Bereich WOW gleich schwer geblieben. Leveln ist heute um vieles einfacher und leichter geworden. Man rennt ja heute fast durchgängig Solo durch die meisten Outdoor-Quests bis zum Max-Level.


----------



## Nexilein (14. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Überhaupt: ich glaube, die meisten, die da immer behaupten WOW wäre nicht leichter geworden, haben entweder zu Classic-Zeiten - sagen wir mal: die ersten 2 Jahre nach Release - WOW überhaupt noch nicht gespielt, oder sie haben nicht bzw. kaum geraidet. Wer damals spielte und bei Raids - von MC über BWL und AQ bis zum alten Naxx - regelmäßig dabei war, der kann vergleichen. Und von denen gibt es kaum jemanden, der meint, es wäre WOW nicht leichter geworden.



Also ich habe MC und BWL damals regelmäßig besucht, und kann von daher sagen das es definitiv nicht leichter geworden ist.
Die Raids waren damals mies equipt, und es wurde so gut wie jeder mitgenommen; DPS hat so gut wie keine Rolle gespielt. 
Es gibt durchaus Gilden, die sich damals erst mit T0 equipt haben, und für die war MC dann auch alles andere als eine Herausforderung. Für die meisten war es schwer, weil man den Leuten erstmal die Grundlagen beibringen musste. Das ein Tank tankt war damals noch lange nicht allen bekannt. Schließlich hat es bis Uldaman auch ein Jägerpet getan und ohne Gruppensuchechannel sind viele garnicht in die normalen 60er Instanzen gekommen. Wenn ein 40 Mannraid zum Großteil aus Questequip (und damit meine ich nicht T0,5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bestanden hat, dann hat es eben auch 10 Wochen gedauert bis man MC clear hatte. Das war eben die Regel, und die meisten die heute erzählen wie schwer es damals war, waren mit solchen Raids unterwegs. 
Natürlich hat es früher länger gedauert sich für einen Raid zu equipen, die T0 Dropchancen waren teilweise ja auch wirklich mies, aber nur weil viele die Geduld dafür nicht aufgebracht haben und absolut unterequipt in den Kern gerannt sind, muß man nicht gleich erzählen das es eine Hardcore Herausforderung war. 

Die Bosse in MC und BWL haben die Raids auch nicht viel länger aufgehalten als heute, aber wenn man nach einem Wipe für's Laufen und Buffen fast ne Stunde gebraucht hat, dann war so eine Instanz eben auch erst nach 8 Wochen clear.


----------



## Turismo (14. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich führe ein paar Gegenbeispiele auf, die durchaus aussagekraft besitzen.
> 
> Da ich noch nicht weiß wieviele es werden, weill ich schonmal sagen, dass man sie lesen sollte, wenn man nich genau weiß wie es vorher zu BC Zeiten war. Da jeder der !! Ahnung !! hat es weiß (anders als der TE).
> 
> ...




/sign

Spiele seit beginn BC und kann dir in ALLEN Punken zustimmen. (Und ja ich war zu BC auch in einer der Top-Gilden auf unserem Server und habe bis SWP alles gesehen)


----------



## ChAzR (14. November 2009)

WoW ist wirklich einfacher geworden, den Blizz hat ja selber gesagt, dass Casuals besser supportet werden sollen, da sie sonst keine chance an gear zu kommen oder raid inis zu clearen. Casuals werden es nie (!) schaffen in ne vernünftige raidgilde zu kommen. Es ist einfach so, dass in WoW viele viele Interessensgruppen vertreten sind...die einen spielen es weil sie das gameplay toll finden, andere spielen es weill sie während dem spielen gerne mit anderen menschen zusammen spielen aber widerrum andere spielen es zum großteil nur noch um Erfolg zu haben.
Mir persönlich macht das spiel sehr viel spaß, aber da ich vorran kommen möchte, stecke ich alles in mein gear zb um es zu verbessern. Wenn ich diese Casuals sehe die sich vor 2 tagen endlich die T9 schultern von marken leisten konnten, da sie ja 3x die woche die daily hero gemacht habn und diese mit nem grünen oder blauen stein gesockelt habn...wtf?! Genau diese Leute sind es, welche sich immer und immer wieder beschweren, dass sie nicht mitgenommen werden etc...aber sind wir mal ehrlich der aktuelle content, sowie naxx und ulduar sind mit bc nicht zu vergleichen und zu dieser Zeit gab es DKP, DPS-Meters und und und auch schon.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass Casuals zwar ihr gear hinterhergeschmissen bekommen, aber wenn sie sich spielerisch so verhalten als wären sie grad auf ner jungfernfahrt, dann sorry no need. Jeder Mensch der ein wenig in der Lage dazu ist logisch zu denken versteht die Bossürinzipien nach max 10 trys (sehr gutmütig), aber wenn ich mich an manche rndraids zurück erinner (naxx25 zum aktuellen content...) muss ich mir nur an den kopf fassen und mir das lachen bzw heulen verkneifen.

Nun gut jetzt sagen vielleicht gewisse Leute ich seie Arrogant und ähnliches, aber seid mal ehrlich. WoW ist zwar einfacher geworden, aber jedoch bin ich recht guter dinge dass der Hero mode zum kommenden Content etwas spannender wird.

so far
lg


----------



## Suffi117 (14. November 2009)

Ich hab mir nich alles durchgelesen was hier geschrieben wurde und gehe nur darauf ein was der author zu beginn geschrieben hat

1.Das Equip ist selbstverständlich besser da für manche Bosse einfach eine mindest DPS gebraucht wird aufgrund des enrage timers und anderem.Außerdem ist das Equip zu Beginn eines neuen Contents immer noch aus dem alten sodass erst Equip aus dem neuen gefarmt werden muss um nacheinander den neuen Content zu clearen was mit besserem Equip das man zwangsläufig beim raiden dort bekommt.
Das damit nach einer gewissen zeit der Equipstand steigt und das ganze einfacher wird ist wohl logisch und wenn der aktuelle content auf farmstatus ist möchte man ja auch durch ohne große wipes usw da es bei öfterem clearen ja nur noch um equip oder Achievements geht
und wer es mit besserm equip nicht leichter gemacht haben will aus irgendwelchen gründen dem steht es ja frei älteres equip anzulegen und sich die sache so schwerer zu machen.
Das besonders gute equip ist nach wie vor nur den raidgildenmitgliedern vorbehalten wie hm equip usw.

2.Die Tests auf den PTR für Raids usw sind meiner meinung nach auch sinnvoll da ohne vorherige tests sowieso das geflame losging was blizzard wieder für einen müll veranstaltet weil in den inis nichts funktioniert.wer findet das durch guides usw das ganze zu einfach wird der soll sie halt nicht lesen keiner wird gezwungen.Das schnelle clearen ist meistens verständlich da der normal mode auch für casuals beweltigabar sein soll damit diese auch die raids dort besuchen können für die raidgilden gibts es ja dann die Hardmodes die meistens nicht sofort gecleart werden je nach gilde.ohne guides würde es das ganze vlt. 2-3 ids herauszögern wenn überhaupt.Eine Taktik zu kennen und den Boss zu legen sind zwei verschiedene sachen oder denkt wirklich auch nur einer hier das mit dem lesen von guides der boss sofort liegt? Den normal mode kann sich jeder auf dem ptr daher antesten der meistens recht einfach is geb ich gerne zu wobei man da wieder zwischen 10er und 25er unterscheiden muss da 25er raids im neuesten content meisten auch nicht wirklich gelingen und zB ulduar 25er normal für random raids aus zeitgründen usw einfach immer noch trotz(!) viel besserem equip durch pdk und marken nicht zu bewältigen ist zumindest hab ich es bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt
früher waren die inis sicher an sich schwerer da es ja nicht die möglichkeit gab den schwierigkeitsgrad wie heute anzupassen
es also keine 2 modes gab sonder nur einen was so ähnlich werde als gäbes es ulduar nur im hm was natürlich schwerer ist als der normal mode

3.zum dkp system
sicherlich finden einige das es unfair usw ist aber damit werden eig. nur die leute belohnt die sich für die raids einsetzen was wohl dann auch verdient ist zum anderen haben casuals in raidgilden auch nichts verloren jeder der sich bei einer gilde bewirbt kennt oder sollte deren raidzeiten kennen und dort von 5 raidtagen zB 3-4 anwesend sein können. eine anwesenheit von 100% wird wohl keine gilde verlangen oder auch nur in extremen fällen aber ich gehe jetzt hier von der mehrzahtl aus und nicht von 5-6 gilden von tausenden
außerdem die leute die nicht so oft mitraiden können falls solche in der gilde sind bekommen ihr equip auch jedoch dauert es etwas länger da wenn ein gegenstand nicht gebraucht wird von den full-time raidern er es ja recht billig dann auch bekommt 
-----> mehr raiden = schneller an equip kommen
find ich persönlich nicht unfair da dadurch ja nicht die casuals bestrafft werden sondern nur die leute die sich für die raids einsetzen und aktiv dabei sind belohnt werden anderster würde man ja die aktiven welche viel mehr zeit investerien benachteiligen oder bestrafen fast schon 
Es stimmt also das casuals schwerer an equip kommen als aktive raider aber das ist jawohl nichts neues und auch verständlich bzw gerechtfertig da raidgilden nicht das ziel im spiel haben casuals  1ma die woche durch den aktuellen content zu ziehen.

Fazit:
Blizzard macht das Spiel nicht einfacher sondern bietet nur die möglichkeiten für die spieler da der großteil nunmal casuals auch sind und diese ja auch spaß am spiel haben sollen und wem alles zu einfach ist der kann jederzeit seine addons ausschalten keine guides lesen und auch sein equip anpassen sodass der content fordernder wird
Es wird immer hardcore raidgilden geben die den content schnell clearen und die hms auch nacheinander. jedoch macht es blizzard richtig sich nicht nach den 0,5-1% dieser gilden zu richten 
Für die meisten HMs wird immer noch gutes bis sehr gutes gear gebraucht und das nicht von einzelnen spielern sonder von allen 
daher bietet das spiel genug für casuals und für raider
ich will nichtmal von pdok reden wär die uldu 25er hms alle mit level equip gemacht hat und es ihm immer noch zu leicht es dem kann ich auch nicht weiterhelfen derjenige möchte aber dann auch bitte ein video machen und einen link hier posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und anub 25er hc ist kein einfacher boss da kann jeder labern was er will und wenn wie gesagt pls ma link mit erfolg unso posten
nebenbei weiß ich gar nich mehr wie lang es jetz her ist das es pdk gibt und wie lang es gedauert hat bis die ersten anub 25er hc down hatten aber mit sicherheit deutlich mehr als 2 wochen


----------



## Wolsger (15. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nicht jeder findet das system gut, aber dann darf man nicht behaupten wow sei einfacher geworden, denn das ist es definitiv nicht.
> 
> man kommt einfacher an gear ran. das ist richtig und gut so.
> und nur weil man epics leichter bekommt, ist das spiel nicht leichter.



Und wieso ist Gear keine Erleichterung, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen,
das Marken-Gear was man sich ohne jeden Anspruch und mühelos erwirbt macht den Einstieg doch leicht oder einfach.
Warum erleichtert gutes Gear die Sache nicht?



Suffi117 schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Blizzard macht das Spiel nicht einfacher sondern bietet nur die möglichkeiten für die spieler da der großteil nunmal casuals auch sind und diese ja auch spaß am spiel haben sollen und wem alles zu einfach ist der kann jederzeit seine addons ausschalten keine guides lesen und auch sein equip anpassen sodass der content fordernder wird


Wenn die Scheiße die ich täglich lesen muss aus dem Monitor quirlen würde,
würde ein Conatainer nicht ausreichen um diese aufzufangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (15. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Und wieso ist Gear keine Erleichterung, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen,
> das Marken-Gear was man sich ohne jeden Anspruch und mühelos erwirbt macht den Einstieg doch leicht oder einfach.
> Warum erleichtert gutes Gear die Sache nicht?



In MC war noch kaum jemand mit gecrafteten oder erquesteten Epics unterwegs, trotzdem gab es sie.
Wärend des BC waren die Crafting Teile schon verbreiteter, dennoch hat sich niemand die Mühe gemacht, die Hero Inis abzuklappernum um sich auf Kara vorzubereiten.
Heute braucht man keinen Ruf mehr für Hero Inis, und die Rezepte für Epics gibt es beim Lehrer.

Wenn jetzt jemand schreit, dass der Raidcontent zu einfach ist, dann liegt das nur daran, dass derjenige früher nicht ordentlich equipt war, als er die Raids angegangen ist.

Der Witz an der Sache ist folgender:
Die Spieler die heute heulen, weil alles zu einfach ist, sind in der Regel recht ambitioniert. Dennoch habe sie in der Vergangenheit einen Teil des Cotent, wie z.B. die Epics aus UBRS nicht erlebt.
Da ihnen das Prinziep "Epics 4 Quest" zu kompliziert war, bietet Blizzard heute das Konzept "Epics 4 Bosskills" in den Hero inis an. Items für Marken zu kaufen ist natürlich eine Vorgenehweise die selbst der größte Brainafkler versteht. 
Jetzt fangen die Leute, die die damals nicht in der Lage waren sich ordentliches Equip zu besorgen, an rumzuheulen, dass alles zu einfach geworden ist. Dabei waren sie es, denen es zu kompliziert war einen Questtext in Winterspring zu lesen.

Und jetzt kommen wir zu dem Punkt, an dem mir wirklich die Galle hochkommt:
Die Spieler, die früher nicht in der Lage waren sich vor MC mit Epics auszustatten, und heut bei jedem Sockelstein den DPS Zuwachs auf die dritte Nachkommastelle genau mit Rawr ermitteln, fangen plötzlich an die "Casuals" zu diskriminieren, und ihnen das Recht abzusprechen den Endcontent zu erleben. Dabei vergessen sie vollkommen, dass sie damals auch auf "Casual Niveau" geraidet haben, denn sonst würden sie so einen Blödsinn wie "Früher war es schwere" nicht von sich geben.


----------



## evalux (15. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommen wir zu dem Punkt, an dem mir wirklich die Galle hochkommt:
> Die Spieler, die früher nicht in der Lage waren sich vor MC mit Epics auszustatten, und heut bei jedem Sockelstein den DPS Zuwachs auf die dritte Nachkommastelle genau mit Rawr ermitteln, fangen plötzlich an die "Casuals" zu diskriminieren, und ihnen das Recht abzusprechen den Endcontent zu erleben. Dabei vergessen sie vollkommen, dass sie damals auch auf "Casual Niveau" geraidet haben, denn sonst würden sie so einen Blödsinn wie "Früher war es schwere" nicht von sich geben.



Und jetzt komen wir zu dem Punkt, bei dem mir die Galle hoch kommt:

"Die Spieler, die früher nicht in der Lage waren sich vor MC mit Epics auszustatten"-wer sagt, dass das nicht Casuals waren ? Warum solllten Casuals gegen sich selbst schiessen ?

"und heut bei jedem Sockelstein den DPS Zuwachs auf die dritte Nachkommastelle genau mit Rawr ermitteln"- wer sagt, dass das nicht 16-stunden-Pro's sind ? Wer sagt, das das nicht von weniger guten Spielern wegen des Pro-Fellings nachkopiert wurde und wird ?

"...ihnen das Recht abzusprechen den Endcontent zu erleben" - hey, den Endcontent konnte damals auch jeder erleben. Musste nur ne gute Gilde haben. Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich den Endcontent in 8 Stunden oder in 8 Wochen schaffe ? Ganz einfach: bei den 8 Wochen hab ich wenigstens das Gefühl, es ist wirklich was wert.

Zu sagen, die Leute, die jetzt meckern, ham früher nix auf die Reihe gekriegt, ist die wohl überflüssigste und falschliegendste Verallgemeinerung, die man sich vorstellen kann. Warum sollten sich Leute wünschen, (wieder) nix auf die Reihe zu kriegen ?


----------



## Boccanegra (15. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> In MC war noch kaum jemand mit gecrafteten oder erquesteten Epics unterwegs, trotzdem gab es sie.


Nein. Entweder hast Du damals noch nicht gecraftet, oder Dein Gedächtnis trügt Dich. Nehmen wir zb. die Schwarzdrachen-Ausrüstung für Jäger. Epische Rezepte. Nur dass es sie anfangs nicht gab, die kamen erst ... hm ... ich denke so ca. 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahre nach Release ins Spiel. Und so ist es bei vielen Klassen mit gecrafteten Epics. Epics waren damals etwas ganz Besonderes. Es gab vereinzelte Word-Drops, einige davon aber für niedrige Level. Das meiste epische Zeug fiel erst bei den Raids, was im ersten Jahr MC & Onyxia war, und dann BWL. Tatsächlich gab's in den meisten Raids, zumindest jenen, die Progress-orientiert waren, ganze Listen für Mindestanforderungen. Ich selber habe in meinem damaligen Raid eine solche für die Jäger zusammengestellt (ich war in der Raidorga unseres Raids und für die Jäger Klassensprecher). Das Optimum war bei einigen Klassen auch gar nicht das T0, sondern da war viel Düsterbruchzeugs dabei, das war besser als das Set. Später dann für die, die erst jetzt ins Raidgeschäft einstiegen, mit Zul Gurub das Zul-Zeugs. Im ersten Jahr fehlte fast völlig Resi-Zeugs, das wurde über spätere Patches nachgeschoben (wie eben das erwähnte Schwarzdrachen-Zeugs für Feuerschaden). Es gab keine oder kaum Guides (auch buffed gab es damals noch nicht und noch nicht einmal den Vorläufer BLASC), es waren viele kleinen Tricks, die später selbstverständlich waren, noch nicht bekannt. Und - ganz wichtig - es gab viele Addons nicht! Gerade die Addons, die im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt wurden, haben unglaublich viel dazu beigetragen viele Encounter zu entschärfen. Musste man anfangs selber noch auf die Animationen der Bosse achten, um sich rechtzeitig vor bestimmten Fähigkeiten in Sicherheit zu bringen, gellten einem später Boss-Mods entsprechende Warnungen in Augen und Ohren. Musste man anfangs selber noch versuchen abzuschätzen wie hoch man nun schon als DD oder Heiler auf der Aggroliste eines Bosses gestiegen war, genügt später ein Blick auf einen Threatmeter. Dann kamen die Addons zum Heilen dazu, zum Cleansen und  Entfluchen usw. usf. 

Ich kenne keinen einzigen Spieler, der damals, im ersten Jahr, schon raidete, und heute ernsthaft behauptet, es wäre WOW durch diese von mir erwähnten Dinge und einigen anderen Sachen  nicht leichter geworden. Die, die das behaupten, sind imo großteils Leute die damals noch gar nicht spielten  (was hatte WOW damals - erstes Jahr nach Release - für Spielerzahlen? Vielleicht 1/10 von dem, was heute in den ursprünglichen Release-Regionen, Nordamerika, Europa, WOW spielt), oder zumindest nicht raideten. Wer damals nicht raidete, hat keine Ahnung wovon er eigentlich spricht, wenn er heute mit damals vergleicht. Was verglichen wird, das ist meist WOW im zweiten oder dritten Jahr seines Bestehens mit dem Zustand von heute. Und selbst da gibt es Bereiche, die danach noch wesentlich erleichtert wurden, wie das ganze Level-System. Wer auch da behauptet es wäre WOW nicht einfacher geworden, muss blind, taub und blöd sein. Wenn ich heute zb. mit einem Twink in Strangle quests, mache ich jede einzelne Quest locker solo. Das soll mal einer von sich behaupten, der 2005 durch Strangle irrte.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (15. November 2009)

wow ist nicht einfacher. gut questen wurde erleichtert, das wars aber auch schon.
raiden wurde nicht einfacher. es wurde nur das system geändert. die hardmodes würde ich nicht als leichter wie damals bezeichnen.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wow ist nicht einfacher. gut questen wurde erleichtert, das wars aber auch schon.
> raiden wurde nicht einfacher. es wurde nur das system geändert. die hardmodes würde ich nicht als leichter wie damals bezeichnen.


Du behautest also Threatmeter, Addons zum Cleansen und Heilen stellen keine Erleichterung dar und könnten problemlos wieder aus dem Spiel entfernt werden? 

Ich behaupte, wenn es diese Dinge nicht gäbe, so wie es damals, viele Raids heute ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche gucken würden. 

Ich möchte auch wetten, dass Du ohne diese Dinger nie geraidet hast. Denn niemand, der das gemacht hat, wird in Zweifel ziehen was für eine Erleichterung das gebracht hat. Ich erinnere mich noch gut wie wir zb. anfingen TM zu benutzen. Alleine dieses eine Addon brachte bei bestimmten Encountern eine ziemliche Erleichterung. Oder als die Boss-Mods kamen. Klar, wer meint, Raiden, das wäre einfach nur auf bestimmte Tasten drücken zum Schaden machen oder Heilen, wer den Zustand nicht kennt, dass man den Boss genau beobachten muss weil die Boss-Mods, die einen sagen, was der Boss jetzt als nächstes tut, erst allmählich aufkamen, der kann leicht meinen es wäre eh alles gleich geblieben. Ist es aber nicht. Viele können sich ein WOW ohne Addons ja gar nicht mehr vorstellen. Aber so war es großteils bei WOW im ersten Jahr seines Bestehens nach Release. Quasi das Zeitalter der Pioniere.


----------



## Enyalios (15. November 2009)

ISt definitiv so, wurde von Blizzard sogar schonmal bestätigt das diverse AddOns stark das Bossdesign beeinträchtigen.

Davon abgesehen reicht schon alleine die aussage das man viel leichter an Equip kommt um zu sagen das WoW einfacher geworden ist.


----------



## Immondys (15. November 2009)

Blizz macht es für die Investoren schon richtig. Ingame = 95% Causal Gamer und 5% Hardcore Gamer. Welcher Gruppe wendet man sich aus betriebswirtschaftlicher eher zu?


----------



## Braamséry (15. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> man kommt einfacher an gear ran. das ist richtig und gut so. früher wurde rumgeheult, weil man ewig in derselben raidini ist und die nächsthöhere nicht schafft, aufgrund von droppech. oder das gilden ständig neue member ausstatten mussten und oft zerbrachen, da es kein ersatz für einige spieler gab.
> die items wurden entwertet und sind nicht mehr so wichtig wie früher. ich finde das gut so.
> 
> und nur weil man epics leichter bekommt, ist das spiel nicht leichter.



Jeder der rumgeheult hat, brauchte ja net raiden. Und viele die damals gespielt haben, eher gesagt fast alle, die ich kannte, haben es so gern gehabt wie es war.
Und wenn du mir jez sagst, dass ich nach 2Tagen full-epic es net einfacher habe als nach 3wochen 1/2 epic, dann weiß ich net wo bei dir was im kopf vergessen wurde.



Nexilein schrieb:


> Also ich habe MC und BWL damals regelmäßig besucht, und kann von daher sagen das es definitiv nicht leichter geworden ist.
> Die Raids waren damals mies equipt, und es wurde so gut wie jeder mitgenommen; DPS hat so gut wie keine Rolle gespielt.
> 
> Die Bosse in MC und BWL haben die Raids auch nicht viel länger aufgehalten als heute, aber wenn man nach einem Wipe für's Laufen und Buffen fast ne Stunde gebraucht hat, dann war so eine Instanz eben auch erst nach 8 Wochen clear.



"Im Gehirn eines Classic gamers"
Hmmmmmm. Ich bin halb rar, halb epix equiped. Wieso war ich noch net Naxx, is doch so einfach. Macht ja auch kein Unterschied was für n eq ich hab und die pre is auch einfach.

Dir fällt da eh nix auf, ich weiß....

Zu den Bossen:
Hmm, da bist du wohl wieder jmd der einfach 0 plan hat. BSP: Leotheras.

Aufgabenstellung:
- Gehe mit einem Rnd-Raid, der noch net SSC war zu Leotheras direkt durch. 
- Versuche den Boss und merke wie du wochenlang mit Rnd wipes haben wirst.

- Gehe direkt ins Gefängnis, gehe nicht über los und ziehe keine "ich hab unrecht" karte.

Also wenn du mir hier sagst, dass die Bosse net schwerer waren, obwohl man länger gebraucht hat, dann kapier ich dich net. Die Bosse waren in allen belangen schwerer, selbst wenn sie vom bossfight nur 5mins gedauert haben. Man hat CC gebraucht, dazu noch movement und spieler die die bosse verstanden haben. Damals galt nämlich, im gegensatz zu heute, "skill > all" dazu kam "leben (auch mit weniger dmg) > sterben". Sprich, man brauchte meistens alle spieler um bosse legen zu können. Und wenn jmd mal n bissel (damals wars ja net viel) dps weniger gemacht, aber überlebt hat, war das besser als zu sterben.



Suffi117 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nich alles durchgelesen was hier geschrieben wurde und gehe nur darauf ein was der author zu beginn geschrieben hat
> 
> Fazit:
> Blizzard macht das Spiel nicht einfacher sondern bietet nur die möglichkeiten für die spieler da der großteil nunmal casuals auch sind und diese ja auch spaß am spiel haben sollen und wem alles zu einfach ist der kann jederzeit seine addons ausschalten keine guides lesen und auch sein equip anpassen sodass der content fordernder wird
> ...



1. Du schreibst, dass ein System geändert wurde, das Spiel aber nicht einfacher wurde, obwohl die änderung genau das beinhaltete.

Wie in jedem meiner vorien posts steht gut erklärt, auch an bsps, warum es einfacher wurde.




Immondys schrieb:


> Blizz macht es für die Investoren schon richtig. Ingame = 95% Causal Gamer und 5% Hardcore Gamer. Welcher Gruppe wendet man sich aus betriebswirtschaftlicher eher zu?



Und was war ich?

Ich hab 2-3 geraidet inner woche. Das in einer normalen gilde. Wir hatten viel Spaß und auch einigen erfolg beim raiden.

Für mich ergibt sich eher folgendes ergebnis:

5% Hardcoreraider - 50% normalos - 45% casuals

UND GANZ WICHTIG

10% mit Skill - 15-20% mit recht gutem Skill - 70-75% Idioten ohne Ahnung vom Spiel.

Ich kenne viele, die das Spiel wie Casuals spielen, jedoch mehr Zeit investieren als Casuals.
Das sind dann keine casuals sondern eher leute ohne besagten skill.


----------



## Omidas (15. November 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Blizz macht es für die Investoren schon richtig. Ingame = 95% Causal Gamer und 5% Hardcore Gamer. Welcher Gruppe wendet man sich aus betriebswirtschaftlicher eher zu?





Braamséry schrieb:


> [...]
> 5% Hardcoreraider - 50% normalos - 45% casuals
> [...]



Finde die 2te Aufteilung weitaus passender. Und wenn man es sich dann anschaut.

Die 5% Hardcore können zufrieden sein. Solbald sie die größte Schwierigkeit der HMs geschafft haben (Spieler dazu
begeistern einen Boss nochmla identisch zu legen nur alles etwas mehr) können die Spaß haben. Und den haben sie
sicherlich auch. Den die Bosse sind dann auch schwer (Aber leider eben total bekannt und mMn dadurch langweilig)

45% Casuals haben die meisten auch schon seit nem Monat Anub Down und 0 Chance Hero zu gehen.

50% Normalos Haben einige den Schritt in die HM geschafft, aber die meisten davon sind auch nie in der Lage HM
zu gehen.

Und da kommt das was ich nie verstehen werde. Habs mal bei WoWProgress nachgeschaut. Da hängen über 60%
zwischen Normal und HM fest. Sprich Anub Down und Bestien HM nicht. 25% machen aktiv HM. Der Rest 15% hat
noch nicht mal Anub Down.

60% haben Anub down und somit keinen Content, den sie neu angehen können. Sind auch sicher schon nahezu
60% seit ner längeren Zeit. >ICH< würde da tausendmal lieber noch nicht den ganzen Content gesehen haben.
Lieber würde ich langsam aber STETIG (Bosse müssen machbar in absehbarer Zeit sein) machen, anstatt jetzt
vorm GameOver zu warten, bis ICC kommt.

Wie gesagt. Bin ein vertreter, der das BC Modell lieber mag. Schwerer und langsamer Progress und dann ein
stärker Nerf nach einer geraumen Zeit, das die Leute nachkommen.

Also es trifft nicht die Hardcorleute. Sondern nur die Leute, die absolute nichts mit dem HM Konzept anfangen
können, oder einfach zwischen den Seilen hängen und zu gut für Normal und zu schlecht/demotiviert für HM
sind. Und ich denke mal, das das doch ein paar mehr als 5% sind. Und ich denke die Gruppe ist groß genug,
das man sie nicht ohne weiteres ignorieren kann.

Und um den nächsten Posts vor zu greifen. Darum sind HM in der Form nicht motivierend:
Ihr sollt anhand eines Filmes Englisch lernen. Dazu wird euch Herr der Ringe (alle 3 Teile) mit deutschem Untertitel
ansehen um es allen gerecht zu machen. Die Leute, die etwas schneller lernen oder schon vorkenntnisse haben
können dann zusätlich am nächsten Tag noch einen Film sehen. Herr der Ringe in der Extended Version (alle 3 Teile)
und das ohne Untertitel.
Die 10%? längerer Fassung und der Wegfall der Untertitel um es schwerer zu machen wird wohl die wenigsten dazu
bewegen sich den nahezu identischen Film direkt hintereinander anzusehen.

Und das ist leider Koloseum.

Ulduar war wenigstens besser von den HM gelöst. Die waren zum Großteil motivierend. Wieder im Vergleich:
Da wurde halt ein Remake von diesem Film angesehen. Handlung bliebt zwar grob die gleiche und man kann
anhand des ersten rückschlüsse auf den 2ten ziehen. Aber Szenen sind anders gemacht usw. Sowas ist Motivierend
zwar immer noch nicht so wie einen neuen Film, aber alles 10000000x mal besser als Kolo HM.


----------



## Marpesia (15. November 2009)

Die Frage ist doch: IST WOW "ZU" EINFACH GEWORDEN"

Und da muss man ganz klar antworten: WoW ist so einfach bzw. schwer wie die Spieler es sich machen !
Man kommt einfacher an zu gutes Equip dran, das ist Fakt.

Aber muss ich dann auch mit full T9-equipten Leuten überall rein laufen oder versucht man es mal mit T7 / T8 ... das liegt doch an den Spielern selbst !

Ich kann natürlich mein T9 tragen, dann durch Naxx laufen mit 5 Mann und rumschreien "wuah, wie lächerlich WoW doch geworden ist" ...
Oder ich geh mim Equip bissel runter und versuch die Hardmodes & Erfolge mal so und siehe da ... man ist schneller auf dem Classic-WoW-Schwierigkeitsgrad als man gucken kann !

Wem es zu leicht ist sollte vielleicht mal über seine Art zu spielen nach denken.

Ich habe jetzt 3 Monate WoW-Pause gemacht, heisst ich trage T8 / Ulduar25-Gear. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das für PDK reichen sollte, wobei ich eigentlich immer ne ziemlich gute Raiderin war, wenn man das von sich selber so sagen darf.

Was passiert jetzt ? Wenn ich irgendwo mit will heisst es einfach nur "sry, nicht mit dem Equip" oO oder so Sprüche im Handels- / SuchenachGruppeChannel "Suchen für PDK DD's ab 6k DPS" ... und dann heulen alle rum "WoW ist zu leicht geworden" ???

Meiner Meinung nach gibts genug Hardmodes und Möglichkeiten (wie o.g. z.B. das selbstständige runtersetzen des eigenen Equipes) um es sich ein wenig schwerer zu gestalten. 
Und für wen das auch nichts ist, der sollte vielleicht mal überlegen ob er überhaupt für sich selber das richtige Spiel spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag WoW so wie es ist, es gibt leichte wie auch extrem schwierige Herausforderungen und ich finde es super das man sich das selbst aussuchen kann, nach Lust & vor allem Zeitfaktor ! Eben ein Spiel für alle, Extrem-Zocker und Leuten mit RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slebbeog (15. November 2009)

hmm naja einfach. es geht man kann als casual gamer ohne aktive raidgilde noch lange nicht alles machen aber heute im gegensatz zu früheren zeiten doch sehr viel mehr. jeder rnd raid cleart pdk wen auch nur nonhero aber z.B. algalon wird man als rnd wohl nicht jeden tag töten. von daher ist es schon einfacher geworden. vor allem weil man dank markensystem nicht mehr zwangsläufig vorher in andere raidinis muss. heute reichen heromarken+pdc loot schon fast um pdk zu gehen dazu kommen dann noch recht einfache sachen wie ONY/koralon womit man überdurchschnittlich schnell an gutes gear kommt. ich glaube die einfachheit rührt einfach daher das man sehr schnell an sehr gutes gear kommt. (spätestens seit 3.2)


----------



## karaslingul (15. November 2009)

Ich denke Wow ist nicht einfacher geworden das problem in Wotlk ist einfach das ,dass man viel zu schnell an equip ran kommt.
Aber ich denke eher daran das die Inis immer das gleiche sind. Blizzard hat ja mit ihren Hardmodes eine leichte Art erfunden um weniger Content einzubauen. Was heisst aber ist nicht einfacher geworden? Naja 80% aller Raider oder was auch immer haben sicher noch ned PDOK 25er 50run geschafft ( Ich auch noch ned ich war noch nicht mal 25er PDOK ;D )
Ich bin halt seit 5 Monaten Raid inaktiv weil ich es einfach fad gefunden habe Ulduar clear zusehen und nächste Woche Xt in Hardmode versuchen etc. Was soll daran neu sein er macht mehr dmg und man muss sich mehr bewegen uhhh. Nur wieso Wow den meisten so keinen Spass macht ist den meisten leuten erst jetzt klar geworden weil jeder brav das urrrr tolle Achievement System benutzen. Ich nenne es auch immer Content Blocker! Wenn man sich an Ssc und Gruul zurück errinert hat man selbst bei gruul 1woche wenn nicht länger gebraucht um ihn zu legen. Das einzige was mit Wotlk besser geworden ist das Random Gruppen erfolgreicher sind. Ich bin mal auf Icecrown gespannt vll bessert sich was mit dem neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad system. 

Kara

P.s. Bla bla bla Rechtschreibung stinkt ne scherz bin ein wenig müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (15. November 2009)

karaslingul schrieb:


> Ich denke Wow ist nicht einfacher geworden das problem in Wotlk ist einfach das ,dass man viel zu schnell an equip ran kommt.
> Aber ich denke eher daran das die Inis immer das gleiche sind. Blizzard hat ja mit ihren Hardmodes eine leichte Art erfunden um weniger Content einzubauen. Was heisst aber ist nicht einfacher geworden? Naja 80% aller Raider oder was auch immer haben sicher noch ned PDOK 25er 50run geschafft ( Ich auch noch ned ich war noch nicht mal 25er PDOK ;D )
> Ich bin halt seit 5 Monaten Raid inaktiv weil ich es einfach fad gefunden habe Ulduar clear zusehen und nächste Woche Xt in Hardmode versuchen etc. Was soll daran neu sein er macht mehr dmg und man muss sich mehr bewegen uhhh. Nur wieso Wow den meisten so keinen Spass macht ist den meisten leuten erst jetzt klar geworden weil jeder brav das urrrr tolle Achievement System benutzen. Ich nenne es auch immer Content Blocker! Wenn man sich an Ssc und Gruul zurück errinert hat man selbst bei gruul 1woche wenn nicht länger gebraucht um ihn zu legen. Das einzige was mit Wotlk besser geworden ist das Random Gruppen erfolgreicher sind. Ich bin mal auf Icecrown gespannt vll bessert sich was mit dem neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad system.
> 
> ...



Streich pls den ersten Satz^^
Der passt nämlich gar net da rein, weil du sagst dass es net einfacher geworden is und dann das gegenteil sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten stimme ich mit dem Rest eig überein. Man brauchte früher mehr Zeit, ne Gilde/Raidstammgrp und Verstand um heut weit zu komm. Heute braucht man entweder Verstand, dann aber nicht viele leute oder nen vollen Raid und nich alzu viel Skill.

Ich habe ja schon vor PDK aufgehört. Aba als ich zum ersten mal XT im Hardmode gemacht habe, dachte ich mir, was das denn soll. Warum labern die mir einen von Hardmode vor, wenn der Boss zu 99% gleich is.
hätten die jedem Boss da weningstens 3neue fähigkeiten verpasst hätt man ja sagen könn, dass das n anderer boss is. Aba das haben die eben verpatzt. Und wie schon gesagt wurde drückt Blizz sich damit geschickt um neuen Content.

Ich denke mal in Icecrwon wird es so enden, dass wie in Ulduar net jeder Boss nen Hardmode hat.

Und für die, die schonmal Illidan gekillt haben als Beispiel war dieser Kampf einfach episch. Stellt euch mal vor, den hätte es nomma gegeben. Der erste wär schwächer gewesen und der zweite eben schwerer, so wie er pre 3.0 war. Da hätten viele Blizz als welche beschimpft, die einfach KB haben sich was auszudenken. Aber heute sagen die meisten, dass es doch normal is.

Und diese Einstellung gibt Blizz die Freiheit einfach zu tun was sie wolln.

Erinnert euch ma daran, wo Ghostcrawler gesagt hat dass es so viele Bosse in Icecrown geben wird. Da haben die wiederma nen schwez gemacht, wo die community sich aufgeregt hat, weil das zu viel is etc. Da dachte ich im ersten moment eig nur, ob die testen wollen, ob Mass > Klasse is, weil sie ja dachten Klasse > Masse, was sie aber durch Shit > Masse ausgedrückt haben.


----------



## Aduriel1989 (15. November 2009)

ich selber denke auch noch gerne an die classic zeiten zurück und kann beherzt sagen nie ein geileres game gespielt zu haben; wow > all. man hat sich einen char erstellt, ist ins geschehen eingetaucht und hatte einfach mal 0 ahnung, was um einen herum passiert ist. ich kann mich noch an solche fragen wie "was bedeutet <xyz> unter dem namen eines spielers" erinnern, wo jeder heute die augen verdrehen, den stift zücken und die person auf seine persönliche noob liste schreiben würde. epic fail und igno. damals war es normal, weil es jedem so ging und es einfach kaum quellen gab, sich über solche sachen zu informieren. genauso waren ts etc. nicht gang und gebe wie es heute der fall ist. mit wow wurde so ziemlich die ära der mmos eingeleitet, worauf sich jeder erstmal einzustellen hatte. bis dies eingebürgert war, ist viel zeit vergangen.

im laufe der zeit kamen neue, atemberaubende spielinhalte. nächtelang hat man als alli tarrens mühle geraidet bis es endlich bgs gabs und seine zeit in 6h+ avs investierte, vorrausgesetzt man hat die 1h+ wartezeit in kauf genommen. mit dem erscheinen von mc kam dann auch die erste raid inze mit mehr als 15 spieler. obrs galt damals noch mit 15 spielern zu bewältigen und war bis dato das größte, was wow zu bieten hatte in sachen organisiertes möbse kloppen. mit dem geschmolzenen kern werden die meisten sicherlich die beiden hardcore riesen direkt am eingang verbinden, die so ziemlich jedem raid erstmal gehörig den hintern versohlt haben. wipe inc. jeder raid hat sich müheselig seine eigene taktik zusammengebastelt. weitere knackpunkte wie die lavavernichter(=dichter) oder die corehoundpacks warfen mehr als einmal die frage in die runde, ob das jetzt schon ein boss gewesen sei. bei luci kam dann auch das dispellen an die reihe, was so ziemlich jeden vor eine unlösbare aufgabe stelle, da die meisten mages nicht einmal wussten, das sie so einen spell besitzen. ab hier waren addons gefragt aka decursive oder ct raid, die einem enorm viel arbeit ersparten. simples klicken auf button und der mitspieler war erlöst von seiner pein. wer jedoch was auf sich hielt und die herausforderung liebte, spiele ohne solche hilfsmittel. es war ohne weiteres schaffbar, ebnete jedoch den weg, die spreu vom weizen zu trennen. als die horde noch rumweinte, wie op die palas sein und die allianz über die imba schamis meckerte. es noch sehr viel individualität gab, für welche fraktion, rasse und klasse man sich jetzt entscheide.

zugegebener maßen, classic wow war ein spiel für hartgesottene und leute mit viel zeit. um rang 14 zu erreichen waren pvp leistungen von 24/7 von nöten. im pve war dies nicht wirklich anders. 40 leute mussten zur selben zeit online sein. damit man diese zusammenkunft auch nutzen konnte, waren raids von ~5h keine seltenheit. die dafür nötige vorbereitung z.b. farmen von pots, flasks etc. beanspruchte auch noch einiges an zeit, sodass man ein minimum an spielpensum von mehreren stunden pro tag investieren musste. wer dies nicht bereit war zu bringen, hatte zumeist eine großen erfolgsaussichten im wow business. wer es jedoch war, wurde mit epics und neidischen blicken belohnt. die zeit, als epics noch epics waren...



aber um das ganze mal zusammen zu fassen und auf den thread einzugehen. in meinen augen kann man keine genaue entscheidung darüber treffen, ob wow zu leicht geworden ist oder nicht oder ob es den namen wow überhaupt noch verdient hat bzw. man die addons als stand alone erweiterungen bezeichnen sollte. wie ich oben angedeutet habe, als wow erschien, war es etwas komplett neues und für viele eine zweite welt. diese wurde mit bc zerstört und hat ab da ja auch erst die kritik in die runde geworfen. es gab massenweise addons und den spielern wurde so ziemlich alles enorm erleichtert. eigenständiges denken, improvisieren und movement waren immer weniger von nöten. wow bc zu anfang noch enorm forderte und selbst hdz2 bock schwer war, wurden in späteren nervs jegliche hürden tot gefixt. man erinnere an die einführung der wächter/kampf elixiere, welche eine enorme entschärfung der kara encounter zur folge hatte. prequests wurden auch entfernt um den endcontent für jedermann zugänglich zu machen. leute, die sich vorher den a... aufgerissen haben um die priorität zu genießen, besseres equipt erkämpfen zu können als andere, ist blizz aufs neue in den rücken gefallen. endcontent für alle. aber auch dem equipt is schuld zu geben an der enormen veränderung. wo zu classic zeiten t1 + t2 noch kaum stats hatten und skill > equipt galt, wurde mit t3 eine stat abhängigkeit geschaffen, die sich seit dem durch wow zieht. prebc konnte man im pvp die gegner locker wegklatschen auch wenn man kein pvp equipt besaß. heutzutage bauch man ohne ein minimum an abhärtung garnicht erst anfangen die bgs zu joinen. 
die möglichkeit, sein equipt zu sockeln, kompliziertere talentbäume und glyphen schaffen jedoch wieder enormen spielraum an individualität. hier legen einem guides, theorycraft etc. allerdings die "wörter" in den mund und man brauch nur 10 mins investieren und man beherrscht die grobform. jetzt noch ein wenig üben und auch die feinform ist schnell erlent. lediglich die feinstform bedarf ein wenig mehr skill, macht aber auch nur ein bruchteil an dps/hps/bps aus. insofern kein must have. sich von anderen abzusetzen und zu überzeugen, man sei die bessere wahl als der rest, ist somit kaum noch möglich.


viele neue spielinhalte haben wow sehr attraktiv gemacht. wo elite mobs zu anfang nur in gruppen schaffbar waren, ist heute fast alles alleine np. das leveln geht sehr zügig und man hat schnell mehrere chars auf lvlcap gespielt, sodass schnell in den content eingestiegen werden kann. epics sind auch sehr schnell erreichbar und meistens sogar besser als inzen gear. ohne viel mühe, high end equipt. was will man mehr? encounter ziemlich leicht und man hat schnell den content gesehen. für bissal bessere stats den hardmode durchspielen? muss ja nicht sein, man sieht ja auch so cool genug aus. kaum individualität vorhanden, man muss also keine wirklichen entscheidungen mehr treffen, was man spielt, wen man mitnimmt und welches grp setup das bessere wäre. es wird einem im prinip alles in die wiege gelegt, lediglich das knöpfe drücken bleibt noch zu erledigen. ob dies alles positiv oder negativ ist, muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden.



den content für jedermann zur verfügung zu stellen ist in meinen augen ein reines profit argument. hard/heroic modes ersetzen keinen content, lediglich beschäftigungstherapie. hardcoregamer kommen einfach viel zu kurz. serverfirsts hin oder her, die encounter legen dennoch relativ bald alle auf dem server und man kann sich nicht lange in seinem ruhm baden. sowas wie stolz kommt einfach viel zu kurz. in den vielen addons ist natürlich schuld zu suchen, da sie einiges erleichtern, dennoch sind es in meinen augen keine grundlegenden sachen. buffen, farmen, questen etc. das zu erleichtern ist sicherlich keine schande. bei movement hingegen wäre es etwas anderes doch hierbei gibt es meiner informationen nach noch keine addons, die einem das aktive spielen abnehmen. diese erleichterung kommt einfach vorallem durch die verleinerung des raids. bei 10 spielern ist einfach keine große vielfalt an möglichkeiten gegeben, die encounter spellen zu lassen. bei 40 hingegen (4 horseman zu classic zeiten oder c'thun) sieht das ganze ganz anders aus. hier ist viel mehr platz um den raid auf trab zu halten und den leuten auch was abzuverlangen in sachen movement etc.

ein anderer punkt ist die gewöhnung an das game. wo die encounter im mc noch total simpel waren, dennoch eine enorme herrausforderung zur damaligen zeit darstellten, hat blizz mit bc einfach den zug verpasst. bc war wie schon angesprochen zu anfang auch wieder eine herausforderung und viele kamen nicht weiter als kara. mit wotlk lag im prinzip alles instant. hier hätten sie es eher versuchen müssen, das ganze schwerer zu machen als leichter. auch wenn die ideen der bosse teilweise sehr nett sind, es ist 0 anspruch. mit schwereren versionen das ganze kompensieren zu wollen ist einfach nur lachhaft. brauchen tut man es nämlich nicht wirklich. 


dass das game als solches nurnoch ein abklatsch dessen ist, was blizz eins schaffte, wird wohl jedem klar sein, der seit release zockt. entsprechend bedeutet es auch, das wow deutlich leichter und anspuchsloser geworden ist als noch zu classic zeiten.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (15. November 2009)

zu 1:

equip gabs auch in classic wow... das equip ist nicht zu gut!

zu 2: 

guides und testrealms gabs auch damals schon... das argument ist also auch total unsinnig.

zu 3:

bla dkp... wir haben auch casuals... die bekommen ihr equip halt erst später was aber auch kein problem ist... wir kicken keinen, weil er nur die mindesnaforderung an dmg für die ini mitbringt... aber da wären wir auch schon am nächsten punkt:

DÄMÄTSCH! wo früher noch skill (das ist für die meisten wow spieler wahrscheinlich genau so nen fremdwort wie endoplasmatisches retikulum) wichtiger als schaden. cc und movement (movement erst mit bwl) waren damals noch erforderlich. natürlich muss ich heute auch aus ner voidzone rausrennen und vor feuer weglaufen aber wenn ich da faile, macht es einfach nicht so viel aus...


----------



## Sarjin (16. November 2009)

Derjenige der hingeht und sich die 44 Seiten durchliest bekommt von mir nn Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Langsam machst wohl wenig Sinn hier seine Meinung zu posten xD..


----------



## Enyalios (16. November 2009)

Aduriel1989 schrieb:


> ich selber denke auch noch gerne an die classic zeiten zurück und kann beherzt sagen nie ein geileres game gespielt zu haben; wow > all. man hat sich einen char erstellt, ist ins geschehen eingetaucht und hatte einfach mal 0 ahnung, was um einen herum passiert ist.......................



Ich muss sagen das ist das erste Mal auf Buffed.de das ich einem so langem text mit jeder Silbe zustimmen kann ! Spielte auch seit release und sah das alles wirklich zu 100% genau so.


----------



## Yinj (16. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet




LOL das is mal so ein DRECKS gelaber.... klar du kannst ne elite gilde auf deinem server genug gold geben dann nehmen sie dich PDOK25 mit un geben dir denn ganzen loot. Oh scheiße könnte ja passieren das nix für dich dropt.
Aber naja das will ich sehn wie jemand in 2stunden das eq eines spielers im endcontent hat, man kann an einem tag zwar sehr viele eroberungs marken farmen aber en frischer 80 wird 1. zu keinem raid mitgenommen also bekommt er nur marken von heros.
jez kommt zwar noch PDC dazu wo eq auf naxxstand dropt, aber selbst damit wirst du nich überall hin mitgenommen.

Außerdem hat Blizz dazu stellung genommen, sie haben ganz klar gesagt die Raids normal (pdk10 pdk25) sollte für jeden machbar sein, jetzt aber selbst ne pdk 10er grp voll mit casuals die nur PDC Hc eq haben (als bsp) werden es auch nur VIELLEICHT mit VIEL Glück clearn. für die hardcore gamer unter euch die WoW zu einfach finden macht die hardmodes oder versucht die achievments zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann seht ihr wie einfach WoW ist


----------



## Æzørt (16. November 2009)

ich wette das jeder der sagt wow sei einfacher geworden hat noch nie pdok von innen gesehen. klar gibt es t9 und t9.25 für jeden kacknoob aber heroische items und t9.5 sind nich so leicht zu bekommen. der eindruck das alles einfacher ist ensteht dadurch das pdok eigentlich das selbe wie pdk ist nur schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (16. November 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich wette das jeder der sagt wow sei einfacher geworden hat noch nie pdok von innen gesehen. klar gibt es t9 und t9.25 für jeden kacknoob aber heroische items und t9.5 sind nich so leicht zu bekommen. der eindruck das alles einfacher ist ensteht dadurch das pdok eigentlich das selbe wie pdk ist nur schwerer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed
Ok, etwas relativieren muss ich das nun doch:
PDoK10 ist, wenn man es 1x clear hat, sehr sehr sehr einfach und der Weg dahin ist auch nicht zu weit.
Man braucht halt einfach 10 Spieler die bissi was aufm Kasten haben dann funkt das auch.

PDoK25 ist ebenfalls bis und mit Champs recht einfach wenn man es 1x down hat. 
Schwieriger sind schon die Twins. Bei vielen Gilden ist da auch n Stück Luck dabei (welche Fähigkeiten kommen wann etc)
und ein 1ster Kill bedeutet zwar einen Anfang ist aber keine Garantie für weitere Kills.
Anub ist ein Kotzbrocken wo einfach sehr sehr viel stimmen MUSS.
Da muss jeder Spieler fähig sein 100 wenn nicht sogar 110% aus seinem Gear zu kitzeln.
PDoK25 hat zweifelsfrei mit Skill wie mit EQ zu tun.

Und ja, der "einfach"-Eindruck entsteht dadurch dass der Kampfablauf (fast) genau gleich ist...


----------



## Lari (16. November 2009)

Also wir haben gestern die PdoK 10 gecleared, und einfach ist das bestimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sind im übrigen eine 10er Gilde, Itemlevel Durchschnitt liegt also bei ~232.
Der Anub Kampf ist schon 'ne Hausnummer, selbst im 10er. Fehler werden da nicht verziehen.
Auch die Valkyren sind nicht ohne, da muss einiges an Schaden kommen und richtig auf die Aktionen reagiert werden.
Natürlich alles machbar, aber eben nicht einfach.


----------



## Raaandy (16. November 2009)

gibts den thread immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow ist so schwer wie man es sich macht.

mit top gruppe top gear, und taktik ist alles gut zu machen. es kann aber auch schwer sein mit random, und planlos^^
abgesehen davon gibts ja den hero mode von daher is für jeden was dabei denk ich ma^^


----------



## ScHneEroSe (16. November 2009)

Anspruch != Zeitaufwand/Organisationsaufwand

Mehr ist dazu im grunde gar nicht zu sagen.
Der spielerische Anspruch ist schlicht und ergreifend gestiegen. Der Zeitaufwand deutlich gesunken.

So hirnrissige Farm- und Grindgeschichten würde ich mir heute nicht mehr antun wollen.

Wenn man einfach und schwierig außschließlich auf equipsammeln bezieht ist es einfacher geworden. ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Cyl (16. November 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich wette das jeder der sagt wow sei einfacher geworden hat noch nie pdok von innen gesehen. klar gibt es t9 und t9.25 für jeden kacknoob aber heroische items und t9.5 sind nich so leicht zu bekommen. der eindruck das alles einfacher ist ensteht dadurch das pdok eigentlich das selbe wie pdk ist nur schwerer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und ich wette du spielst nicht seit Beginn und kannst daher gar keine fundierte Aussage über "WoW ist nicht einfacher geworden" treffen, hab ich Recht?

Achja, DU hast jedenfalls deine Wette verloren, was eigentlich auch jedem Einzeller klar gewesen wäre.


----------



## Wolsger (16. November 2009)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Wenn man einfach und schwierig außschließlich auf equipsammeln bezieht ist es einfacher geworden. ansonsten nicht.



totaler Quatsch, es ist einfacher geworden in nahezu allen Bereichen.
Wow empfinde ich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her zum Großteil als Kleinkindergerecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (16. November 2009)

Also zu denen, die sagen pdok sei schwer: Blabla.
Gut, ich habe pdok 25er noch nicht durch. Aber die Inis verlangen keinen Skill sondern Equip. Die Tanks müssen die gewisse HP haben und die Heiler müssen auf eine hohe hps kommen. Das hat aber nicht viel mit Skill zu tun, sondern mit Equip.
Ich erkläre warum (aus meiner Sicht):
In BC hattest du Bosse, da musstest du einfach was tun. Ich weiss nimmer wie zB der Boss da im BT hiess, der nach und nach die Spieler in Geister verwandelte, die sich wiederum um feindliche spawnende Geister kümmern mussten, bevor sie den Raid zerpflügten, oder Gurtok Siedeblut - die Aufstelltaktik, oder Mutter Sharaz und das Auseinaderlaufen der Leute, oder Rat der Illidari, bei dem jeder der vier Bosse eine eigene grundlegend andere Taktik hatte. Da war klar ein gewisses Equip gefragt, aber du musstest während dem Bossfight sehr oft interagieren und reagieren, musstest dich viel bewegen und warst gefordert. Ich habe damals sogar Spieler gesehen, die im t4 BT wirklich gut und erfolgreich machten, weil sie skilled waren und wussten sich zu bewegen, da hat Skill eben das Equip wieder wett gemacht. Was is pdk? Pdk is nix als ne Materialschlacht. Hat der Tank die hohen HP und nen guten Heiler im Rücken is alles gut. Die Bosse machen fast nix besonderes bzw machen viel zu wenig schaden auf die grp, als das es zum tragen käme, bzw machen die Spieler mitterlweile so hohen Schaden, dass ein Boss garnicht wirklich zum Tragen kommt. An der Stelle erinner ich mal an Supremus, mein aboluter Lieblingsboss^^
Was ich sagen will, in pdk geht es nichtmehr wirklich um skill. Klar für jemanden der neu is, der wird seinen ersten Run Probleme haben, aber spätestens beim 2ten Mal hat er alles verstanden. Aber in pdk geht es rein ums equip aus sicht des Tanks, man muss praktisch nix anderes machen, als blöd die rota runterhaun und ich mal 10m bewegen, ich schildere mal:

1.1 Boss: nach 2-4 Stacks abspottem
1.2 Boss: Tank and Spank, ausser man hat das gift, dann kurz zum feuer (10m bewegen)
1.3 Boss: Tank und Spank (einmal seitlich um 10m bewegen)
2. Boss: Tank and Spank, oder Adds einsammeln (wuuuhuuuu, 1-3 Adds einsammeln-.-)
3. Boss: Ist kein Boss, sondern ein pvp geplänkel, das in meiner Sicht eigtl nix im pve zu suchen hat. aber is auch easygoing.
4. Boss: Mitterweile auch reiner tank and spank. Bei uns wechseln nichtmal die DDs durch, alle bleiben auf ihrem target und es wird bis zum Ende durchgenukked.
5. Boss: reiner Tank and spank, in der 30% Pahse mal ein Trinket anhaun.

Aber wie ihr seht is das mehr als obereinfach. Man könnte diese Beschreibeung oben von mir sogar als Miniguide nehmen, da es tatsächlich nur so wenig zu tun gibt. Das war damals mit meiner Hexe im BT und MH total anders. Ich erwähn mal nicht was die DDs in pdk machen müssen, weil das ja nur ein witz is. Allein das in pdok der erste Boss nen timer hat und man so im stress ist zeigt, dass Blizz dort keinen Skill wollte, sondern nur DPS-gedönse.
Nichts destotrotz, das is kein Whnepost. Ich spiele das Game gerne. Nur is eben nichts auf der Welt perfekt, und so auch nicht die WoW.

Mal am Rande, wenn ich die KI aus der WoW mit Games wie zB CoD:ModernWarfare vergleiche, dann kannste WoW direkt wegschmeissen. Die Schwierigkeit in der WoW liegt nicht im Besiegen der KI, sondern in der Koordination von 10,25 (oder damals 40) Spielern. Würden nämlich 25 Mann das tun, was sie tun sollen, gäbe es keine Wipes.


----------



## JustxShoot (16. November 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ich möchte in diesem Thread meine Theorie erläutern, warum sehr viele Leute glauben, WoW wäre einfacher geworden, was es zu 100% nicht ist.



Hm, wenn ich den Satz genau lese muss ich dem TE sogar Recht geben, WoW war schon immer (!) verglichen mit der Physik anderer MMOs DAS Noobgame überhaupt. Aber halt Massentauglich wie man sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten bleibt halt zu sagen: Subjektive Wahrnehmung FTW! Für die einen im Schlaf zu machen (ich sag nur 1 1 2, drehen, 1 1 2 ) für die andern fast ein Grund zum Verzweifeln. Muss sich halt jeder das suchen was zu ihm passt.


----------



## Lari (16. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Aber wie ihr seht is das mehr als obereinfach. Man könnte diese Beschreibeung oben von mir sogar als Miniguide nehmen, da es tatsächlich nur so wenig zu tun gibt.


Das ist die Beschreibung für die PdK, richtig, PdoK sieht das dann folgendermaßen aus:

1.1: Tanks spotten weiterhin hin und her, allerdings kann beim dritten Pfählen gern mal 40k Schaden in weniger als 1 Sekunde kommen. Heiler CDs oder Tank CDs ratsam. Desweiteren ist der Kampf nun zeitlich begrenzt, jeder DD muss seine 4k DPS bringen, Kobolde auf Heilern sofort runter.
1.2: Kein großes Problem.
1.3: Kein Geschwindigkeitsbuff, aber auch das sollte kein Problem darstellen.

2: Nur Adds einsammeln ist schlichtweg falsch. Die Portale und Vulkane müssen schnellstmöglich umgefokusst werden, ansonsten spawnen zu viele Adds. Klingt einfacher, als es ist. Eingespielte Gruppe schafft es trotzdem. Ansonsten keine große Veränderung zum PdK Kampf.

3: Wesentlich schwerer als der PdK Kampf. CC muss sitzen, Schaden hochgehalten werden, Dispells und Heal gerade an Stoffis zeitkrititsch. Dabei Übersicht behalten. Sehr unberechenbarer Kampf, reaktives Spielen äußerst wichtig.

4: Asoluter Quatsch, den du da schreibst. Ich kenne es nur aus dem Zehner, dort braucht man in 15 Sekunden 300.000 Schaden auf das Schild. Ergo 20k RaidDPS bei 5 DDs + 2 Tanks. Die DDs bleiben auf ihren Zielen? Das sind ja dann 8 k DPS pro Spieler grob gerechnet. Glaub ich dir schlichtweg nicht, bzw. du warst noch garnicht da.

5: Anubarak ist im PdoK eine ganz ganz andere Hausnummer. Dauerhaft spawnende Adds, Begrenzung der möglichen Phasenwechsel (im 10er darf er ein einziges mal untertauchen), in P3 wie gesagt weiterhin die Adds. Die müssen dazu noch unterbrochen werden, gleichzeitig der gefrierende Streich/durchdringende Kälte welcher auch zeitkritisch geheilt werden muss.

Spiel den Content erstmal, bevor du darüber ablederst.

Edit: Aha, am 11.11. die PdoK 10 gecleared. Dafür, dass das soooo einfach ist und ihr eine 25er Raidgilde seid hat das aber ganz schön lange gedauert.


----------



## Genomchen (16. November 2009)

Lari du musst nicht meine Erklärung auseinanderpflügen, wenn wir es so wie es da steh jede Woche machen. Ich habe das auch aus der Sicht des MT geschrieben. Das die Heiler auf Zack sein müssen is klar und das die DDs dmg machen müssen is auch klar.
Zwilingsvalkyren haben mit dem Schild nur 175000 und werden bei uns nicht geswitched, weil wir festgestellt habe, dass die sich während der Kampfdauer maximal 1mal hochheilen und das auch nur um 20%, was wir locker wegmachen. Wir machen das im Zehner so, das 3DDs auf dem einen Viech bleiben, die anderen 2 auf die andere. Kannst du mir glauben oder nicht. Du kannst auch gerne meine Erfolge angucken, ich muss dir ned rechtfertigen, ob ich da schon drin war oder nicht. Aus Sicht eines MT is pdk jedenfalls nicht gross fordernd. Gut pdok anub und fraktionschampions sind ein bisserl happiger, weil die fraktionschampions ganzschön fokusen. Und Jaraxxus: is nett, dass du die zu zerstörenden Portale erwähnst, aber was hat der MT oder OT mit denen zu tun? Der sammelt die Adds ein. Ausserdem haben die Portale wieviel hp? 150k? Aso auch ned der Rede Wert.

Und Lari, wenn deine Signatur unten die richtige is und du nicht mehr chars als in der Buffed Datenbank von dir vor Handen sind, als ein 80er, der nich nie pdk gesehen hat, geschweige denn ausser naxx irgendwas von innen gesehen hat, dann frag ich mich gerade welche Tips du mir geben willst? oO

Edith auch Lari
Ich habe meinen Char seit 6 Wochen wieder aufgetaut. Der war fast die ganze UlduarZeit eingefroren, soviel dazu. Und ich habe pdok clear, laut deiner Signatur hast du ja nochnichtmal pdk von innen gesehen, also welche Tips soll ich mir von dir bitteschön reinziehen? Würd ich nach dir gehen, würd ich das Schild im Glauben kloppen, es hätte 300k.


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. November 2009)

Yinj schrieb:


> LOL das is mal so ein DRECKS gelaber....



Vote 4 close, 
a) unnützer Threat
b) unnützes Geflame
c) sinnfreie Posts


----------



## Lari (16. November 2009)

Gestern PdoK gecleared, ich habe lediglich keinen buffed-Clienten mehr.
Und zum Beispiel das Valkyren Schild:
Im 10er PdK hat es 175.000, im 10er PdoK schon 300.000.

Es ist keinesfalls in der PdoK so einfach, wie du es schilderst. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Edit: Und zu deiner Sicht des Contents muss ich doch eigentlich auch nichts sagen, oder?
Wenn es danach geht muss ich als Heiler ja lediglich die Leute am Leben halten. Klingt auch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. November 2009)

Der Großteil des Contents ist definitiv zu einfach. 

___
Hännschen spielt nur 6 Stunden die Woche und das reicht locker um T9,5 zu Farmen (PDK/AK). 
Dietmar geht jeden Abend für eine Stunde Daily Hero damit er sich nach ein paar Woche über das Komplette T9-Set freuen kann.

Adolf ist böser und zielsträbiger Raider. Er spielt jeden Abend 4 Stunden mit seinen Freunden in einer großen Raidgilde. Sie sind alle sehr gut, jedoch
scheitern sie bei den Heroic 25ern.
---
Ich denke die wenigsten hier haben auch nur die Nordend Bestien im PDoK 25er erfolgreich gelegt.
Und die wenigstens werden jemals Anub in PDoK25 legen weil sie entweder durch sich selbst oder andere Spieler davon abgehalten werden.

Aber es geht ja nicht NUR um den Raidcontent. In Classic musste man für manche Quests schon Skill haben - man wurde durch viele Elite-Quests
und teilweise höhere Mobs aufs Gruppenspiel vorbereitet. Das Leveln ist jetzt um einiges einfacher geworden. Das ist auch gut so, sonst würde das
Hochziehen eines 80er für die meißten doppelt so lange dauern.

Auf der anderen Seite hat uns dieses vereinfachen von Instanzen, Quests und sogar auch Klassen gezeigt was im Endeffekt dabei rauskommt. 
Und damit meine ich nicht niedrigen DMG-Output sondern Gruppen-unfähige "Mit"spieler.

Es ist schon schön, dass sich mehr Leute freuen können - auch die LowEndGamer. Was sich aber dramatisch verschlechtert hat ist das Niveau der gesamten
WoW Community. Die einen wollen den (!!!) TOTALEN RAID (!!!) die anderen wollen alles für lau. Und anstatt vernünftig zu diskutieren und zu argumentieren
gehen im Endeffekt alle aufeinander los. Und das ist wirklich schade für eine Gemeinschaft die ein gemeinsames Spiel spielt.


----------



## Novane (16. November 2009)

Ich finde WoW ist anderst geworden.
Das man alle Items bekommen ohne arbeitslos/student zu sein find ich ok xD
Gut klar ich hab ewig für T3 damals gefarmt aber das ist es nicht was ich meine.

Ich finde iwie die Instanzen sind anders geworden.
Wenn ich zurückdenke z.b. (shit ich spiel kein wow mehr und weiß den namen nimmer richtig)
wars BRD? wo man zu 5 ab so lvl 53 reinkonnte?

Auf jeden Fall diese Inni war auch mit 5 60gern nicht so einfach
oder scholo etc.

Dieser Heromodus hat mir die Innies iwie merkwürdig vorkommen lassen.
auch allgemein find ich sind die vor-max-lvl-innis recht recht easy geworden.

das gameplay ist etwas verinfacht worden weil blizz versucht hat mehr balance reinzukriegen
was mir im endeffekt das spiel verdorben aber das is OT.

Früher wars auch iwie anderst in den innies wenn jmd seine klasse richtig spielen konnte
z.b. einfache 4rer mages grp mitnem heal ;-)
Stealthruns etc. 

WoW einfacher, jein, jede Klasse kann mehr als sie sollte teilweise 
aber!!! Die Mehrheit wollte das ja so, wenn die Mehrheit zufrieden ist find ichs ok
bei mir is nach solanger zeit eh die luft vorerst ma weg^^

Wenn allerdings Blizzard jetzt das kombosystem aus aion noch übernimmt, dann frage ich mich allerdings ob die einst so geiln blizzardleute die warcraft, diablo, starcraft etc. kein bock mehr haben

also wer mal classic gespielt hat mitm nicht weltweiten lfg channel, oder dem nicht vorhanden portstein vorner inni...der wird mir zustimmen das wow leichter wurde

Und nein ich heule nicht weil sichs so verändert hat, das auch keine kritik ans spiel an sich, sondern einfach eine feststellung


----------



## ScHneEroSe (16. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> totaler Quatsch, es ist einfacher geworden in nahezu allen Bereichen.
> Wow empfinde ich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her zum Großteil als Kleinkindergerecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht, aber das war früher nicht anders.

Oder willst du mir ernsthaft weißmachen das man früher spielerisch mehr drauf haben musste?^^
Man musste mehr Zeit haben, ja... in WoW skaliert Zeit mehr oder weniger 1:1 mit Ingame-Erfolg. Schon immer, seit jahren.


Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit sheepen, cc & co in irgendwelchen inis, das ja heute leider keiner mehr macht (ohhh neeiiiin)... wo da der spielerische anspruch liegt hat sich mir immer verschlossen.


----------



## Genomchen (16. November 2009)

Ja eben Lari, warum gehst du dann auf meine Erfolge los, oder auf das was ich bisher bestritt, wenn du selbst hinter mir herzügelst? Und das mit meiner WoW Pause. Aber egal btt, mir geht es nicht darum dich fertig zu machen oder anzugreifen, wie du es mit meinem Post gemacht hast.
Mir ging es nur darum, dass es sehr wohl einfacher ist. Du hast eine Ini in 4 verschiedenen Versionen, wo Version 1 und 2 sich total gleichen, und zwar total, sodass du noch nichtmal nen 3ten Tank in der 25er Version brauchst. und version 3 und 4 unterscheiden sich nur minimal zu version 1 und 2:
Nordendbestien bekommt man keinen Geschwindigkeitsbuff mehr, und trotzdem is es nicht schwer auszuweichen.
Jaraxxus hat zerstörbare Portale, die jedoch bei entsprechenden DDs (und die hat man wenn man Nordendbestien bequem überstanden hat) nicht anders sind als in der nh Version.
Champions sind nicht Spottbar und fokusen gezielter.
Valkyren hab ich offen gesagt ausser dem incoming Schaden nicht viel Unterschied gemerkt, ausser dass ich was von Kugeln einsammeln gehört habe, was ich als Tank aber nicht wiklich mitbekomme.
So und Anub is der selbe wie im nh, nur dass er eben nur 6 EisfLächen zur Verfügung hat und nen Schattenhieb gekickt werden muss, den bei uns immer der PalaTank kickt, da ich als DK da so meine Probleme hätte. Sprich ich kleb da auch wieder nur am Boss , zieh in höchstens mal ein bisserl um ihn besser mit dem Arsch zum Eis zu drehen wegen den Adds und achte bei 30% auf meine HP.
Sprich es ist kein RIESEN Unterschied zur NH Version. Der incoming Schaden ist einfach deutlich höher und es kommen Fähigkeiten dazu, die man gut auskompensieren kann. Und als MT hast du einfach mal sehr wenig zu tun. Du kannst nur dastehen, aggro aufbauen und evtl deine cds nutzen. Der Rest hängt da nunmal von den Heilern ab.

Also Fazit Lari (aus meiner Tank Sicht): Als Mt in PDK/PDOK ist nur dein Equip wichtig. Selbst wenn du skill hast, schläft dieser in pdk ein. Warum? Weil es nurnoch drum geht, dass der Tank die entsprechende HP und Aggroaufbau hat (und mittlerweile gibts sogar Rota-Addons, bei denen du total verdummst). Ich schrieb es schon, aber damals konntest du im BT mit t4 was reissen, wenn du skill hattest (selber schon gesehen, selber schon gemacht). Heute geht das nichtmehr. Irgendwann hast du einfach eine gewisse Grenze erreicht und kommst nicht höher. Und da hilft dann leider auch kein Skill, da der Bossenrage bei 6min liegt, der single Melee Hit des Bosses so und soviel schaden macht etc. 
Und wers klug macht, der hat eben schon noch pdok25er früh genug clear. Bei dem vielen training was man in einer ID haben kann: 10/25er pdk, dann 10 pdok und schliesslich die kingsize 25er pdok. Und das meine ich mit sehr einfach. Nicht die Ini ist schwer, sondern die Unfähigkeit der Spieler gestaltet die Ini als schwer. Damit greif ich niemanden an, das ist einfach so.


----------



## Lari (16. November 2009)

Ich sehe dort einen großen Unterschied, liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass ich der Raidleiter bin, ich weiß also was jeder einzelne im Raid macht.
Die Komplexität eines Kampfes liegt nicht im Handeln einer einzigen Person, sondern im Zusammenspiel.

Ich wollte im übrigen deinen Post nicht runterspielen bzw. dich fertig machen, nur du lässt wesentliche Kampfelemente einfach aus. Sie betreffen dich als MT vielleicht nicht, aber wenn der komplette Raid diese nicht beherzigt wird das nichts mit dem Anub Kill.
Desweiteren habt ihr als 25er Gilde natürlich einen Equipvorteil, was es nochmal einfacher erscheinen lässt. Du sagst ja, du raidest erst seit 6 Wochen wieder, dennoch ist dein Equip schon leicht besser als meins. Ich raide 25er nur Random, im Schnitt hab ich einen Itemlevel von 232, also genau 10er Equip. Und ich bin noch einer der gut equippten bei uns.

PDK10 machst du mit Randoms, PDK25 mit guten Randoms, PdoK10 machst du nur mit guter Gildengruppe/sehr guter Stammgruppe und PdoK25 machen nur sehr gute Gilden. Es ist für jeden etwas dabei, aber pauschal von zu einfach kann man eben nicht reden.

Edit: Ich habe mal in den Progressthread von thrall geschaut. Lass es ~14 Gilden sein, die Anub im 10er haben, 4 - 5 haben Anub im 25er. Von diesen 14 Gilden raiden 12 aber auch den 25er Content gildenintern, weswegen der 10er Kill oft overgeared wird. Und nun überleg mal, wieviele Gilden es auf so einem Server gibt. So einfach kann es garnicht sein, sonst hätten den Kill schon wesentlich mehr Gilden/Spieler.


----------



## Bergerdos (16. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Und um den nächsten Posts vor zu greifen. Darum sind HM in der Form nicht motivierend:
> Ihr sollt anhand eines Filmes Englisch lernen. Dazu wird euch Herr der Ringe (alle 3 Teile) mit deutschem Untertitel
> ansehen um es allen gerecht zu machen. Die Leute, die etwas schneller lernen oder schon vorkenntnisse haben
> können dann zusätlich am nächsten Tag noch einen Film sehen. Herr der Ringe in der Extended Version (alle 3 Teile)
> ...



Das ist ja mal totaler Schwachsinn, warum sehen sich die mit den Vorkenntnissen den Film nicht gleich ohne Untertitel an ?
Wenn einer Gilde PDK 10 zu einfach ist und sie gar keine Herausforderung darin sehen, warum machen die das überhaupt ? Die können doch gleich die Hero-Variante machen und die Normal weglassen anstatt rumzumotzen es wäre ja nur aufgewärmter Content.
Beispiel: Du bist gerade 80 geworden - grün Blau equipt. Du suchst Dir eine Gruppe und gehst Violette Festung NORMAL. Sagst Du dann auch "War viel zu leicht, Hero geh ich nicht rein, ist ja wieder genau das gleiche" ? Weil mit grün blauem Equip (die gesammte Gruppe) ist das nicht so einfach.

Ich sage WOW ist nicht zu einfach, die Leute die es als zu einfach empfinden sind in einem Bereich unterwegs der nicht ihrem Equip entspricht.
Wenn jemand mit einem Item-Schnitt von 240 sagt PDK 10 sei viiel zu leicht  - seine Ausrüstung ist dafür nicht gemacht, die ist dafür da PDK 25 im Hardmode zu gehen.
Gildenintern müssen wir schon Glück haben wenn wir überhaupt 25 Leute zusammenbekommen, wenn man dann alle zusammen ansieht kommen wir auf einen gesamten Duchschnittlichen Itemlevel von um 220. Wir kommen recht gut durch bis Anub, da beißen wir uns dann die Zähne aus, also meistens liegt er, aber auch erst beim 3. oder 5. Versuch. 
Wenn eine RND-Gruppe bei uns auf dem Server zusammengesucht wird läuft das meist so, daß die nur Leute mitnehmen die erstens über 235er Schnitt Equip haben und zweitens den Erfolg schon haben also den Boss kennen. Daß dann einen solche RND-Gruppe bessere Chancen hat als die Gildeninterne steht außer Frage.

Ach ja, und zu "Jeder Idiot ist schon bei den Hardmodes" - bei uns auf Ambossar sind erst 10 Gilden überhaupt bei 25er Hardmode, davon hat noch keine einzige Anub auf Hero gelegt. (Quelle: WOW-Progress)
So viel zu Herausforderungen in WOW


----------



## Genomchen (16. November 2009)

Schau Lari, versuch das ganze Mal von oben zu betrachten. Das Problem was jeder WoW Spieler hat, der sagt das Spiel ist eben NICHT zu einfach ist folgendes: Entweder der Spieler hat mangelnden Skill, dann bedarf es einer oder mehrerer Erklärungen und gut is.
Oder aber er hat das falsche oder zu schwache Equip und merkt das garnicht. Geht man aber Stufe nach Stufe, dann is das überhaupt kein Problem. Ich sag dir wie ichs gemacht hab nach meiner Sommerpause: Habe mir sämtliche Items über Eroberungsmarken geholt (zusätzlich zu meinem Full t7,5 highend equip) und erstmal angefangen pdc hc/nh zu tanken. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich darüber informiert, wie hoch der Schaden der neuen Bosse ist, wo ich Anfangs als SecTank mitkann. Also bin ich die ersten 2 Wochen nur in den 10er IDs als OT mitgegangen, habe die Dailies gemacht und Hero inis und habe mir so schonmal alles für Eroberungsmarken geholt. nach 2 Wochen hatte ich genug Marken für meine ersten t9 Teile (die Für 30 Marken) und dann habe ich mich auch das erste Mal getraut als MT 10 pdk mitzukommen und dann gings im Prinzip los. Ich muss auch sagen, das meine Gilde mich auch ein kleinwenig gepushed hat, weil sie von meinem Skill wussten. Jetzt haben wir Momentan 1 Dudu, einen Pala und mich als DK Tank in der Gilde. Und keine Sorge Lari, pdok25er kriegen wir auch noch hin, aber vor 3.3^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (16. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ja eben Lari, warum gehst du dann auf meine Erfolge los, oder auf das was ich bisher bestritt, wenn du selbst hinter mir herzügelst? Und das mit meiner WoW Pause. Aber egal btt, mir geht es nicht darum dich fertig zu machen oder anzugreifen, wie du es mit meinem Post gemacht hast.
> Mir ging es nur darum, dass es sehr wohl einfacher ist. Du hast eine Ini in 4 verschiedenen Versionen, wo Version 1 und 2 sich total gleichen, und zwar total, sodass du noch nichtmal nen 3ten Tank in der 25er Version brauchst. und version 3 und 4 unterscheiden sich nur minimal zu version 1 und 2:
> Nordendbestien bekommt man keinen Geschwindigkeitsbuff mehr, und trotzdem is es nicht schwer auszuweichen.
> Jaraxxus hat zerstörbare Portale, die jedoch bei entsprechenden DDs (und die hat man wenn man Nordendbestien bequem überstanden hat) nicht anders sind als in der nh Version.
> ...



Ich würde hier gern etwas aufgreiffen worin ich dir in aller Deutlichkeit widersprechen will.
Du magst recht haben, ein Grossteil des Kampfes ist schnell und einfach trainiert und das unabhängig von der Schwierigkeit des Raids.
Allerdings:
Genau wie BT mit T4 EQ teilweise Machbar war ist heute PDoK25 mit Ulduar EQ etwas erreichbar.
Nur muss der Spieler eben in der Lage sein EQ bis zum Maximum auszunutzen, was bei 90% heute nichtmehr der Fall ist.
PDK10/25 ist wie gesagt sehr sehr einfach und kann eigentlich von jedem gecleart werden.
PDoK10 ist schon 1 Niveau schwerer, auch wenn es im 10ner noch fast 1 zu 1 der gleiche Kampf ist.
PDoK25 kann man mit PDoK10ner vom Niveau her kaum mehr vergleichen. Klar ist auch da noch sehr sehr viel mit EQ zu machen, doch irgendwann ist die Grenze erreicht. Es ist faktisch nicht möglich mit PDoK25er EQ nach PDoK25 zu gehen und es somit zum ersten Mal zu clearen. Du hast also ein Maximal-EQ das du schon recht stark ausreizen musst (wohl nicht mehr 100% aber doch noch 80%+).^
Skill bedeutet nicht zwangsweise: Ich schaffe es den Boss durch die Ini zu ziehen ohne in einen Kothügel zu laufen oder ohne die Kotzwelle des Bosses in den Raid zu drehen. Oder ich entdecke die Adds und tanke die dann sauber durch mit Aggro +200%.
Skill bedeutet: Ich hole aus meinen Möglichkeiten alles heraus und erleichtere meiner Grp den Win..
Wo bitte in WoW war das anders? Training war überall möglich. Schon mit Naxx (WotLK) war es einfach zu üben.
Auch zu BC-Zeiten war ein Grossteil der Bosse aus MT-Sicht sehr einfach gehalten. Kiten, Adds abfangen, Aggro aufbauen und DMG möglichst klein halten war schon immer die Hauptaufgabe der Tanks.
BC stellte einen viel höheren Anspruch an das Setup der Gruppe. (BT ohne Tankhexer = unmöglich)
Aber auch mit BC war ein Kampf mit besserem EQ einfacher.
PDoK25 wird ebenfalls mit T10 dann einfacher werden.


----------



## Lari (16. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Schau Lari, versuch das ganze Mal von oben zu betrachten. Das Problem was jeder WoW Spieler hat, der sagt das Spiel ist eben NICHT zu einfach ist folgendes: Entweder der Spieler hat mangelnden Skill, dann bedarf es einer oder mehrerer Erklärungen und gut is.


Das würde ja bedeuten:
Schafft man den Content ist er zu einfach.
Schafft man den Content nicht ist der Content nicht schwer, sondern lediglich der Spieler zu schlecht?

So kann man das nicht sagen, bzw. es ist irgendwie unlogisch.

Ich sage ja auch, dass WoW im momentanen PdoK Content nicht zu einfach ist. Einfach weil man die Kills nicht aus dem Ärmel schüttelt. Einen Moment unaufmerksam und schon wiped man. Ich empfinde es eben als angenehm herausfordernd.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (16. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Und keine Sorge Lari, pdok25er kriegen wir auch noch hin, aber vor 3.3^^



Ich hätte dann gerne ne PM von dir wenn ihr das clear habt.
Vor 3.3

Falls ihr da wirklich so durchrusht wie du mir sagst beneide ich dich darum 24 Mitspieler zu haben, die fast nie Fehler machen und alles immer sofort umsetzen was die RL ihnen sagt...


----------



## Allsira (16. November 2009)

Da sich der Thread mittlerweile auf über 20 Seiten erstreckt habe ich nun nicht alle Kommentare durchgelesen, deswegen sei er mir verziehen, wenn meine Argumente schon einmal zur Sprache gekommen sind.....aber ich bin ein Mensch, der es nicht lassen kann, seinen Senf dazu zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit dem DKP-System hat ja in dem Sinne nichts mit der Spielstruktur von WoW zu tun, da es keine Erfindung von Blizzard ist. Ich bin auch kein Freund davon, aber jeder musss für sich selber entscheiden, ob er einer Gilde betritt, die dieses System nutzt. 

Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte: Die Frage, ob wow zu einfach geworden ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich finde es einfach schade, dass in normalen Instanzen mittlerweile nur noch die DPS eines DDs zählt und dass CC-Fähigkeiten gänzlich überflüssig geworden sind. Die einzigen Male, in denen ich Magier Schafe zaubern sehe, sind im PVP.

Ich finde es gut, dass es Gelegenheitsspieler möglich gemacht wird, Heroische instanzen und Schlachtzüge zu sehen. Ich kann dann aber nur den Kopf darüber schütteln, wenn ich im Handelschat so was lese wie: "Suchen DD für Azjol hero mit mindestens xk dps" dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.

Was ich vorallem schade finde, ist dass die Ausrüstung nichts mehr über die Spielerfahrung von Spieler aussagt, da man mittlerweile auch an Set-Ausrüstung ran kommt, wenn man nicht an Raids teilnimmt. Sie hat in meinen Augen nicht mehr die Qualität, die sie noch zu Classic-Zeiten hatte. Man bekommt die Ausrüstung regelrecht hinterher geschmissen.

Was ich auch festgestellt habe, ist dass man als Klasse oder als Charakter an sich immer weniger zählt, weil man irgendwas kann, was andere nicht können, wie die oben erwähnten CC-Fähigkeiten. Und ich rede nun nicht von Raids. 

Im Grossen und Ganzen gibt es sicher viele lustige und spannende Dinge, die mit Nordend eingeführt wurden, wie beispielsweise das Erfolgs-system. Aber ich finde einfach, dass es mit Nordend zu eintönig geworden ist. 

Gruss 
Alsira


----------



## Aduriel1989 (16. November 2009)

wenn man vergleicht, wie viele gilden damals naxx wirklich komplett clear hatten, das bedeutet auch loatheb und im gegensatz dazu auch schon bc nimmt, wird jedem sofort auffallen, das sich einiges geändert haben muss, denn sonst würde nicht jede gilde im endcontent unterwegs sein. ich finde man kann eben schon sagen, wow ist zu einfach geworden. die bedingungen haben sich für die spieler verändert wodurch vieles eben leichter geworden ist. diese veränderungen mögen nicht zwingend von blizz persönlich kommen, doch sie haben den fehler gemacht, sich an diese änderungen nicht anzupassen. aus dem grund rennt heute jeder mit high end gear rum und das ist auch der grund warum man schon sagen kann, das wow zu leicht geworden ist. sie wollen eben die massen ansprechen, d.h. alle sollen die chance haben wow komplett kennen zu lernen. das alleine ist doch definitiv aussage genug darüber, wie sehr sich das ganze game von den hardcore gamern distanziert. das andauernde philosophieren darüber, wer podk wie schnell und mit wie vielen leuten clear hat hat in meinen augen an dieser stelle nichts zu suchen. es ist total wayne^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (16. November 2009)

Aduriel1989 schrieb:


> wenn man vergleicht, wie viele gilden damals naxx wirklich komplett clear hatten, das bedeutet auch loatheb und im gegensatz dazu auch schon bc nimmt, wird jedem sofort auffallen, das sich einiges geändert haben muss, denn sonst würde nicht jede gilde im endcontent unterwegs sein. ich finde man kann eben schon sagen, wow ist zu einfach geworden. die bedingungen haben sich für die spieler verändert wodurch vieles eben leichter geworden ist. diese veränderungen mögen nicht zwingend von blizz persönlich kommen, doch sie haben den fehler gemacht, sich an diese änderungen nicht anzupassen. aus dem grund rennt heute jeder mit high end gear rum und das ist auch der grund warum man schon sagen kann, das wow zu leicht geworden ist. sie wollen eben die massen ansprechen, d.h. alle sollen die chance haben wow komplett kennen zu lernen. das alleine ist doch definitiv aussage genug darüber, wie sehr sich das ganze game von den hardcore gamern distanziert. das andauernde philosophieren darüber, wer podk wie schnell und mit wie vielen leuten clear hat hat in meinen augen an dieser stelle nichts zu suchen. es ist total wayne^^



Es ist nicht JEDE GILDE im Endcontent.
Merk dir das endlich.
PDK ist KEIN Endcontent.


----------



## Super PePe (16. November 2009)

Ich mein nach über 65 Instanzen und Schlachtzügen, wird es kaum was Unerwartetes geben, was den erfahrenen PvEler aus den Socken hauen wird, oder? Der Gewohnheit stellt Blizzard eine Masse an Spielern gegenüber, die derzeit die Instanzen bevölkern. Und das macht es dann wieder "anspruchsvoll". 
Man muss aus der Masse an Spielern den Teil herausfischen, der auch mit einer minimalen Änderung klar kommen könnte. Seht euch Maly an, eine minimale Änderung, da man diesen Boss nur über die Mithilfe eines Drachen klein bekommt. Oder die Instanz Ocu, die von so vielen Spielern gemieden wird. Die einen meiden sie weil sie zwar skill haben, jedoch Pech mit der Gruppe (allein gewinnt man da keinen Blumenstrauß), die Anderen meiden sie weil sie sich einfach überfordert fühlen. Der Anspruch bei WoW lag schon immer mehr in der Gruppen-Suche/Zusammenstellung als im Content.
Und da man von Vornherein nicht sehen kann, wie sich ein Spieler anstellen wird und auf die Selbsteinschätzung des Einzelnen angewiesen ist, hat WoW nach wie vor seinen Reiz und seine Tücke.


----------



## Omidas (16. November 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal totaler Schwachsinn, warum sehen sich die mit den Vorkenntnissen den Film nicht gleich ohne Untertitel an ?
> Wenn einer Gilde PDK 10 zu einfach ist und sie gar keine Herausforderung darin sehen, warum machen die das überhaupt ? Die können doch gleich die Hero-Variante machen und die Normal weglassen anstatt rumzumotzen es wäre ja nur aufgewärmter Content.



Das sprichst du den nächsten Punkt an, den ich bei den HMs hasse. Weils für den normalsterblich Mittelguten Spieler
unmöglich ist dies zu tun!
Du hast nämlich 0 Ahnung, ob dein Equip dafür reicht! In BC wars einfach. Wenn du den Vorgängerboss gelegt hast, bist
du in 90% der Fälle auch bereit den nächsten anzugehen. Der Progress ist einfach sehr schön linear aufgebaut. Natürlich
hat man da nicht direkt nach einem Firstkill weiter den nächsten gemacht. Meistens kam ne kurze Phase den alten Boss
auf Farmstatus zu bringen.
Aber bei den Hardmodes ist sowas nicht gegeben. Hast den Normalmode down und stehst vor den Bestien. Dur weißt, das
die Elitegilden den direkt legen können. Doch du weißt auch, das du nicht in einer Elite Gilde bist. Musst du jetzt Eine, Zwei
Drei  Wochen normal machen, bevor er für dich die richtige Schwierigkeit hat? Geht er mit deiner Gilde überhaupt. Hast du
jetzt eine Woche zu lang nur Normalmode gefarmt und hast den Punkt mit der idealen Schwierigkeit überschritten und es
fängt das Overgearen an?
Diese mangelnde Linearität ist dann der letzte Nagel zu meinem Sarg für die HMs.



Bergerdos schrieb:


> Beispiel: Du bist gerade 80 geworden - grün Blau equipt. Du suchst Dir eine Gruppe und gehst Violette Festung NORMAL. Sagst Du dann auch "War viel zu leicht, Hero geh ich nicht rein, ist ja wieder genau das gleiche" ? Weil mit grün blauem Equip (die gesammte Gruppe) ist das nicht so einfach.
> [....]



Da hast du teils natürlich recht. Hab den Punkt nicht beachtet. Doch da spielt eben die Vielfalt eine Rolle. Du hast die
Auswahl zwischen >10 Heros sobald du 80ig wirst. Du musst nicht direkt nachdem du 3 mal Hdb drin warst HdB Hero
rein gehen. Du kannst Nexus Hero machen. Das ist schon ein Stück weg und macht wieder Spaß. Aufs Beispiel bezogen:
Du kannst von einem Kurzfilm die Extended Version mit x Wochen Abstand ansehen ohne das es langweilig wird. 



Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ich sage WOW ist nicht zu einfach, die Leute die es als zu einfach empfinden sind in einem Bereich unterwegs der nicht ihrem Equip entspricht.
> Wenn jemand mit einem Item-Schnitt von 240 sagt PDK 10 sei viiel zu leicht - seine Ausrüstung ist dafür nicht gemacht, die ist dafür da PDK 25 im Hardmode zu gehen.
> Gildenintern müssen wir schon Glück haben wenn wir überhaupt 25 Leute zusammenbekommen, wenn man dann alle zusammen ansieht kommen wir auf einen gesamten Duchschnittlichen Itemlevel von um 220. Wir kommen recht gut durch bis Anub, da beißen wir uns dann die Zähne aus, also meistens liegt er, aber auch erst beim 3. oder 5. Versuch.
> Wenn eine RND-Gruppe bei uns auf dem Server zusammengesucht wird läuft das meist so, daß die nur Leute mitnehmen die erstens über 235er Schnitt Equip haben und zweitens den Erfolg schon haben also den Boss kennen. Daß dann einen solche RND-Gruppe bessere Chancen hat als die Gildeninterne steht außer Frage.



Und habt ihr Probleme, das ihr Leute nach bekommt? Murren vielleicht ein paar Leute, das es blöd ist, das PUGs weiter kommen 
als ihr? Drohen ein paar vielleicht ab zu springen?
Habs schon mal geschrieben. Eine meiner alten Gilden ist daran zerbrochen, das ein fester Zusammenhalt nicht gebraucht wird
und das PUGs im extremfall besser sind als eine Gilde.
In Bc wurden bei uns auch Rnd Raids gemacht. Aber diese lagen meist eine Tier Stufe hinterm Progress. Die Mittleren ibs guten
waren hauptsächlich im T6 unterwegs. Die Twinks oder nachzügler veranstalteten öfters paar Rnd Runs, weil sie aus eigenen
Mitteln keinen Run im T5 mehr zustande bringen konnten. Jeder halbwegs fähige konnte da mit, wenn er sich mit Markengear
annehmbar gemacht hatte.
Die kleinern und mittelgroßen Gilden hatten ihre Spieler, weil sie einader brauchten. Nur wenige sind gewechselt.



Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ach ja, und zu "Jeder Idiot ist schon bei den Hardmodes" - bei uns auf Ambossar sind erst 10 Gilden überhaupt bei 25er Hardmode, davon hat noch keine einzige Anub auf Hero gelegt. (Quelle: WOW-Progress)
> So viel zu Herausforderungen in WOW



Und die frage. Warum kommt das?
Einige Spieler denken wie ich und nehmen Hardmodes, obwohl die sicher schwer sind und eigenständig auch interessant, nicht an.
Die fehlen dann. Nachwuchs findet man auch immer seltener, weil die neuen Wipes nicht gewöhnt sind. Selbst Spieler die das
potential hätten dort mit zu machen versuchen es erst gar nicht. Diesen letzten Punkt: Mangelnde Wipebereitschaft merkte ich
ja selbst und ich bin es aus BC eigentlich gewöhnt. Flammenleviathan HM. Okey, mir gefallen fahrzeugkämpfe eh nicht. Unsere
Gilde macht den ersten Trytag. 10er HM wurde die Woche zuvor gelegt und so kannten ein paar die Tatik schon aus der Praxis.
1ster Try war glaube ich bei 80% Schluss. Ich war so generft und hätte am liebsten direkt aufgehört damit. So grobe Fehler 
wurden gemacht usw. 2ter Try, 3ter Try es wurde kaum besser. Zwischendrin sogar immer wieder Rückschritte. Motivation am
ende, trotzdem gab ich immer wieder mein bestes. an mir sollte es zumindest nicht liegen, auch wenn ich 0 bock habe.
Ende der Geschichte:
Der Boss lag am selben Abend. Waren glaube ich 14-15 Trys die wir gebraucht haben. 14-15 Trys? Wie viele Trys haben wir
für Alar gebraucht. Wie viele Abende habe ich voll Motivation an dem gesessen. Ein paar mehr waren es sicher. Und aufgrund
der Laufzeit auch auf paar Tage verteilt. Aber da hate man Motivation.
Wie kann ich von einem neuen Wipebereitschaft erwarten, wenn ich, der sowas eigentlich immer ohne zu zucken gemacht habe
jetzt selbst keine mehr habe?

HMs sind schwer. Ohne frage. Aber das alleine reicht nicht aus um den nochmal mit Progress zu legen. Was bleibt neben der 
Schwierigkeit den noch? Besserer Loot. 
Sehr provokant gesagt: Juchu. Wenn ich ein Itemgeiler Arsch von Pro wäre, wären HMs genau das richitge für mich um dann
mit dem besseren Loot, deb diese Gimps und Noob Casuals nie bekommen werden in Daleran zu posen.

Sehr motivierend ...... nicht.


----------



## Braamséry (16. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> gibts den thread immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit Randoms gibs aba auch folgende Probleme:
- Unzuverlässig
- mlgicherweise ohne skill
- Einfach hirnlos

Zu BC sah es so aus: 
- Mit Guide waren die Bosse net annähernd so leicht wie jez
- Mit Video konnt man etwas zwar sehen, aber machen ist was anderes
- Die Taktiken konnten abweichen, sprich, dass man eine andere taktik wählen konnte, heute gibs nur noch eine



ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Anspruch != Zeitaufwand/Organisationsaufwand
> 
> Mehr ist dazu im grunde gar nicht zu sagen.
> Der spielerische Anspruch ist schlicht und ergreifend gestiegen. Der Zeitaufwand deutlich gesunken.
> ...



Du schreibst hier grad folgendes:

Anspruch != Zeitaufwand/Organisationsaufwand

und 2 zeilen später das:

Anspruch =|= Zeitaufwand

Wenn du dich net entscheiden kannst, lass es einfach. Und einfacher isses ja sonst net geworden...
Mehr Ep für Qs, Weniger EP/Lvl, mehr Schaden von Lowies --> Inis gehn schneller

Und da kommen noch zig sachen zu.



Bergerdos schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal totaler Schwachsinn, warum sehen sich die mit den Vorkenntnissen den Film nicht gleich ohne Untertitel an ?
> Wenn einer Gilde PDK 10 zu einfach ist und sie gar keine Herausforderung darin sehen, warum machen die das überhaupt ? Die können doch gleich die Hero-Variante machen und die Normal weglassen anstatt rumzumotzen es wäre ja nur aufgewärmter Content.
> Beispiel: Du bist gerade 80 geworden - grün Blau equipt. Du suchst Dir eine Gruppe und gehst Violette Festung NORMAL. Sagst Du dann auch "War viel zu leicht, Hero geh ich nicht rein, ist ja wieder genau das gleiche" ? Weil mit grün blauem Equip (die gesammte Gruppe) ist das nicht so einfach.
> 
> ...



Okeeee.

Du beziehst dich auf eine Normale Ini, netma auf ne Hero. Dabei hatten wir, unter Freunden, auch mal einen Grün-Blau equipten dabei, den wir per Raids und Heros, daruntr auch Occu-Hero, an einem Tag full-epic equiped haben. Das ging früher net ansatzweise.

Und klar, wenn jemand ne Ini geht, die net dem Itemlvl entspricht isses einfacher, war ja immer so. Und meinetwegen kann eine  gut eq-rnd grp ja bessere erfolgschancen haben als eine schlechter equipte Gildentruppe. Aber wenn du das mal mit BC vergleichst, weil Classic dazu netma geeignet is, wirst du sehen, dass das Wort RND zu BC Zeiten nach Gruul plötzlich netmehr exisiterte.
Da gab es für Maggi/SSC/TK/MH/BT/SW (wobei die letzten 3 ja klar sind) niemals rnds. Höchstens welche die das wirklich gut kannten und dann die mangelnde teamarbeit durch EQ im T6 Bereich kompensiert haben. 

Das Gegenargument würd ich gerne mal hören. Und wirklich sagen, dass es damals rnd grps gab. Sonst ist ja dumm.

Und wenn jmd, der grad frisch 80 geworden is, netma Naxx/Sar/Archa mitgenommen wird, macht er mit nem Kumpel nen Raid auf und holt sich so EQ. Früher brauchte man ne Gilde um EQ zu bekomm, heute netma volle Raids z.B.
Und sry, aba ja, es is mit Skill auch möglich Naxx/Sar/Archa zu legen ohne EQ
Ich wär für meinen gar net nach Kara gegangen, wenn net 10 leute dabei gewesen wären (bei ner rnd grp) da die gefahr groß war, dass man nen blinden erwischt, der sich net bewegt, kein dmg/cc macht oder einfach freiwillig stirbt.

Heute is das ja noch egal.


----------



## Aduriel1989 (16. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Ich mein nach über 65 Instanzen und Schlachtzügen, wird es kaum was Unerwartetes geben, was den erfahrenen PvEler aus den Socken hauen wird, oder? Der Gewohnheit stellt Blizzard eine Masse an Spielern gegenüber, die derzeit die Instanzen bevölkern. Und das macht es dann wieder "anspruchsvoll".
> Man muss aus der Masse an Spielern den Teil herausfischen, der auch mit einer minimalen Änderung klar kommen könnte. Seht euch Maly an, eine minimale Änderung, da man diesen Boss nur über die Mithilfe eines Drachen klein bekommt. Oder die Instanz Ocu, die von so vielen Spielern gemieden wird. Die einen meiden sie weil sie zwar skill haben, jedoch Pech mit der Gruppe (allein gewinnt man da keinen Blumenstrauß), die Anderen meiden sie weil sie sich einfach überfordert fühlen. Der Anspruch bei WoW lag schon immer mehr in der Gruppen-Suche/Zusammenstellung als im Content.
> Und da man von Vornherein nicht sehen kann, wie sich ein Spieler anstellen wird und auf die Selbsteinschätzung des Einzelnen angewiesen ist, hat WoW nach wie vor seinen Reiz und seine Tücke.




seit je her hat es blizz aber geschafft, encounter zu servieren, die vor ideenreichtum und anforderungen an die gruppe nur so strotzten. naxx zu classic zeiten war der enorme schwierigkeitsgrad, kael'thas neben anforderung auch einfach nur eine unvergleichliche idee. sowas hat blizz immer wieder geschaffen. dennoch hatte man das gefühl, mit bc haben sie aufgehört sich mühe zu geben. aq öffnung oder schatten der nekropole. wann gab es sowas vergleichbares denn schon mal wieder? natürlich war neben den encountern auch ein gewisses setup der grp gefragt aber das hatte doch auch iwo seinen reiz. stumpfes inv von 25 leuten kann jeder. da wars mit 40er raids wiederum deutlich besser gelöst. zwar brauchte man immernoch eine mindestzahl an healern und tanks, dennoch konnte man mehr als genug von jeder klasse mitnehmen. wann hat man seit den 25ern schonmal mehr als 4 oder 5 leute einer klasse bzw. des selben specs dabei? punkt ist hier einfach, 25 skilled spieler zusammenbekommen von denen keiner movementfehler macht ist deutlich leichter zu erfüllen als in der ehemaligen 40er version. wenn bei den 4 horseman oder loatheb auch nur einer iwas verkackt hat, war ein wipe vorprogrammiert. bei 40 spielern geschah eben dies schneller als man dachte. alles das hat blizz aber rausgenommen. was bleibt also noch übrig um die leute zu fordern? bosse wie brutallus oder eben auch kael stellten die ausnahmen dar. ersterer war stumpfer dps der zu erfüllen galt, letzterer wiederum ein zweiter vaelastrasz. dennoch eben beide eine gewaltige hürde die vorallem bei kael wenige packten bevor die bt/mh pre rausgenommen wurde. sie haben es stellenweise also doch noch geschafft. warum nicht weiter so? bis jetzt merkt man davon leider herzlich wenig.


----------



## evalux (16. November 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Es ist schon schön, dass sich mehr Leute freuen können - auch die LowEndGamer. Was sich aber dramatisch verschlechtert hat ist das Niveau der gesamten WoW Community. Die einen wollen den (!!!) TOTALEN RAID (!!!) die anderen wollen alles für lau. Und anstatt vernünftig zu diskutieren und zu argumentieren gehen im Endeffekt alle aufeinander los. Und das ist wirklich schade für eine Gemeinschaft die ein gemeinsames Spiel spielt.



/absolutes sign !!


----------



## Enyalios (16. November 2009)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit sheepen, cc & co in irgendwelchen inis, das ja heute leider keiner mehr macht (ohhh neeiiiin)... wo da der spielerische anspruch liegt hat sich mir immer verschlossen.



Nein, natürlich erfordert es keinerlei spielerischen Anspruch wenn man z.b. als Spieler stets ein Auge auf das geshackelte / gesheepte / genusste / etc. Ziel haben musste weil sonst die gesamte Gruppe im Dreck lag.

Ich glaube einfach du kennst diese Instanzen nicht...


----------



## Gidgnömm (16. November 2009)

also ich weis is vllt doof das ich jetz ma net alles gelesen hab aber auf den start des treads bezogen mit den 3 punkten finde ich dies eig alles gut gesagt =)
ich meine ich habe nie gut gespielt geschweige denn endcontent xD auf 70er endzeiten waren wir gerade mal  gruul clear xD
da viel mir auch eben erst auf wie das seien muss z.b. die taktiken für z.b Bosse selbst auszuklügeln
ich denke nemlich dies wäre eine schöne angelegenheit vielleicht auch mal 1 woche in den raid zu gehen und irgendwann (alle happy) den boss mit eigener taktik gelegt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(pvp teil habe ich noch nicht gelesen) 

und ich meine vllt wurde WoW wirklich etwas einfacher (ich weis es nicht war lang nicht da ) aber spielt wenn ihr es mögt geht off wenn nicht =)




fuck off rechtschreibung =)


----------



## Wolsger (16. November 2009)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Oder willst du mir ernsthaft weißmachen das man früher spielerisch mehr drauf haben musste?^^
> Ma



Ja zu 100%, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das Du classic garnicht gekannt hast, aber trotzdem an dieser Diskussion "wohlwissend" Deine Meinung vertritts
anders kann ich mir so einen dummen Kommentar nicht erklären.
Ich wünsch jedem der meint Wow sei nicht zu einfach nen 5er Scholo-Classic Anno  2005!
Das waren Welten, ein Mob zuviel geaddet und wipe. Ich war zufällig mit einem Twink heute wieder mal Kloster, es ist nur noch ein Witz.
Der Schaden is derart gering, Du brauchst keinen Tank mehr, die Mobs tankt ein Stoffi ebenso.

Das Spiel ist nicht nur Kleinkindergerecht, sondern es ist in gewisser weise Idiotengerecht.
Man brauch sich mir der PvE-Mechanik nicht mehr befassen oder irgendetwas zu verstehen, idiotisches Verhalten
wird komplett toleriert. Das einzige was noch fordernd ist, sind die Hardmodes.
Wow ist ein sehr, sehr einfaches Casualgame mit allerniedrigstem Anspruch.

>davon hat noch keine einzige Anub auf Hero gelegt.

Das lies man im übrigen immer wieder.
Mal drüber nachdenken das davor 4 knackige Bosse gelegt werden
und man insgesamt für alles nur 50 Versuche hat.
Das ist nur ein Aspekt, aber Blizz erschwert es hier noch zusätzlich in dem die Versuche eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## Cyl (16. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe mal in den Progressthread von thrall geschaut. Lass es ~14 Gilden sein, die Anub im 10er haben, 4 - 5 haben Anub im 25er. Von diesen 14 Gilden raiden 12 aber auch den 25er Content gildenintern, weswegen der 10er Kill oft overgeared wird. Und nun überleg mal, wieviele Gilden es auf so einem Server gibt. So einfach kann es garnicht sein, sonst hätten den Kill schon wesentlich mehr Gilden/Spieler.



Könnte aber auch daran liegen, daß die guten Spieler mehr und mehr aufhören, weil Teletubbi-WoW immer noch kindischer wird. Und was nach kommt, ist meist entweder 12-16, Gelegenheitsspieler oder beides.

Die Masse in WoW hat die Klasse verdrängt. Wie sollen die Neulinge denn auch richtig spielen lernen, wenn eh in 5 Tagen auf 80 gelevelt wird und dann alles *Bomb-Bomb-Bomb* abläuft. Für was muß man sich denn noch besonders anstrengen? 
Für Level 80? -> Lachhaft. Weil 5 Leveltage immernoch nicht wenig genug waren, brachten sie noch ne tolle Idiotenklasse und "Werbt einen Freund" ins Spiel.
Für Äpixe? ->Kriegste extrem hinterhergeworfen. 
Für Berufe? -> wird alles bald so schlimm vereinfacht, daß man sich bestimmt bald im Kuschelwuschel-Pet/Itemshop nen 450 Skill kaufen kann. Falls man die Kohle nicht hat, muß man doch tatsächlich 4 Stunden Zeit investieren.
Für PvP Titel? ->Leeeeech leech leeech, zieh, fertig.

WoW geht (ging) den Bach runter, jedenfalls für Leute mit Anspruch und Ehrgeiz. Den anderen gefällts natürlich, denn sie kennen/wollen ja eh nichts anderes.
Es muß nicht das ganze WoW nach mir oder sonstigen ehrgeizigen Raidern designed werden, es sollte aber, wie es früher einmal war, eine Nische offenbleiben wo genau diese Leute sich austoben können.

Jedem seinen Spielspaß, jedem seine Nische!


----------



## Enyalios (16. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es muß nicht das ganze WoW nach mir oder sonstigen ehrgeizigen Raidern designed werden, es sollte aber, wie es früher einmal war, eine Nische offenbleiben wo genau diese Leute sich austoben können.
> 
> Jedem seinen Spielspaß, jedem seine Nische!



Gleich kommt jemand und erklärt dir das es ja Hardmodes für jene Leute gibt.


----------



## Schlamm (16. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch daran liegen, daß die guten Spieler mehr und mehr aufhören, weil Teletubbi-WoW immer noch kindischer wird. Und was nach kommt, ist meist entweder 12-16, Gelegenheitsspieler oder beides.


Die Abozahlen sagen was anderes, denke ich. Auch finde ich nicht, dass man als WoW-Neuling in einer Woche den Char auf 80 hat, die Berufe auf 450 und full epic. Das dauert auch jetzt noch einige Monate als Casualanfänger.

Ich denke in WoW gibt es einige Dinge um auch Hardcore Gamer zu fordern, jedoch sind diese nicht auf dem "Hauptweg" (so will ich es einfach mal nennen, mir fällt kein anderes Wort ein) des Spiels. Man muss keine Instanz machen. Man muss keinen Raid machen.


----------



## Enyalios (16. November 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Die Abozahlen sagen was anderes, denke ich. Auch finde ich nicht, dass man als WoW-Neuling in einer Woche den Char auf 80 hat, die Berufe auf 450 und full epic. Das dauert auch jetzt noch einige Monate als Casualanfänger.



Nein, eigentlich bestätigt das genau seine Aussage.


----------



## Cyl (16. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Gleich kommt jemand und erklärt dir das es ja Hardmodes für jene Leute gibt.



Ja, die haben wir aber durch :/

Und ja, sind sie bescheuert.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> WoW geht (ging) den Bach runter, jedenfalls für Leute mit Anspruch und Ehrgeiz. Den anderen gefällts natürlich, denn sie kennen/wollen ja eh nichts anderes.
> Es muß nicht das ganze WoW nach mir oder sonstigen ehrgeizigen Raidern designed werden, es sollte aber, wie es früher einmal war, eine Nische offenbleiben wo genau diese Leute sich austoben können.



Verdammt gut ge- und beschrieben.

Vote 4 
WoW: BTTR (Back To The Roots)

Die anderen können ja - sorry - weiterhin WoW: Pink zocken. ^^


----------



## Lari (16. November 2009)

Ich frage mich persönlich gerade, was schlimmer ist.
Die Leute, die ein Spiel spielen, das ihnen Spaß bereitet, welches für ihr Spielverhalten Content in ausreichendem Maße bietet und sie auch genug fordert.
Oder eben jene Leute, die ein Spiel spielen, das ihnen eigentlich keinen Spaß macht, sie nach eigener Aussage absolut nicht fordert aber welches sie einfach nicht aufhören können zu spielen.

Ich lebe im Jetzt, und nicht in der Vergangenheit. Der momentane Status von WoW passt mir, und vielen vielen anderen Leuten auch. Sie sind völlig zufrieden und spielen.
Es gibt die Nischen für jeder Mann, der einfache Content oder den Hardcore Content. Ich wäre ja dafür, dass jeder, der hier über die "kindischen" Casuals lästert oder Pink-WoW erstmal einen Armory-Link zum Anub25 Kill in der PdoK beifügt.

Der fordernde Content ist da, man muss ihn nur annehmen. Oder eben die Konsequenz aus der Entwicklung von WoW ziehen und aufhören.
Aber dauernd in Foren rumweinen, dass WoW doch so scheisse geworden ist und der Content nur für 12 - 16 jährige bzw. "Casuals" fordernd ist, ist doch mittlerweile ausgelutscht.

Es tut mir echt Leid, aber wenn mir WoW keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann hör ich auf. Aber über die User lästern, sie regelrecht beschimpfen, weil sie weiterhin Spaß haben, ist gelinde gesagt unreif.


----------



## Cyl (16. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich frage mich persönlich gerade, was schlimmer ist.
> Die Leute, die ein Spiel spielen, das ihnen Spaß bereitet, welches für ihr Spielverhalten Content in ausreichendem Maße bietet und sie auch genug fordert.
> Oder eben jene Leute, die ein Spiel spielen, das ihnen eigentlich keinen Spaß macht, sie nach eigener Aussage absolut nicht fordert aber welches sie einfach nicht aufhören können zu spielen.
> 
> ...



Der/die einzige der hier jemanden beschimpft bist du. Der/die einzige der ausgelutschte Argumente alá "Hör doch auf, wenns dir keinen Spaß mehr macht.." bist du.

Und du bist auch eine® der wenigen, welche® nicht schnallt, dass man auch an etwas das man (noch) gut findet (bzw es keine bessere Alternative gibt) trotzdem Kritik üben kann.

Und nein, Nischen gibt es derzeit NICHT für jedermann!  
Wenn du manches nicht kennst, beurteile es nicht.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass jeder, der hier über die "kindischen" Casuals lästert oder Pink-WoW erstmal einen Armory-Link zum Anub25 Kill in der PdoK beifügt.


Du verstehst eben nicht worum es Spielern wie uns geht. Du deklarierst die Herausforderung an WoW ausschließlich an den Hardmodes. Streich einfach mal die Hardmodes - auch wenns dir schwerfällt - und erzähle mir mal was an dem Spiel wirklich noch fordernd ist. 

Die Gruppensuche, ok manchmal.
Sich mit Randoms rumschlagen wenn gerade keine Raidgilde zur Hand ist - meinetwegen.

Aber sicher nicht das ständige kriegen, kriegen, kriegen.



> Der fordernde Content ist da, man muss ihn nur annehmen. Oder eben die Konsequenz aus der Entwicklung von WoW ziehen und aufhören.


Nachwuchs ohne Skill für große Achievements der mehr Wert auf "Gieeeve" und keinen Wert auf "Wipes4Win" legt. Wer sollte wohl lieber mit WoW aufhören? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Es tut mir echt Leid, aber wenn mir WoW keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann hör ich auf. Aber über die User lästern, sie regelrecht beschimpfen, weil sie weiterhin Spaß haben, ist gelinde gesagt unreif.


Und leidenschaftliche Spieler als Spinner abzutun ist UNFAIR.

Wir sind nicht am weinen. Wir sagen unsere Meinung. Ihr wollt nur nicht, dass euch euer WoW-Lutscher weggenommen wird wo jeder dran lutschen kann und super mega happy ist. Nur nicht die Leute die - seitdem es diesen Lutscher gibt - auf einen anderen Geschmack (und das vom Hersteller aus) gedrillt wurden.

Ich habe zumal niemals gesagt das WoW mir keinen Fun mehr macht (zumal man ja Suchti ist - sonst würde man sich hier beispielsweise garnicht rumtreiben). Ich finde es nur für Anfänger und für Leecher zu leicht. Es ist schwer neue, gute Leute zu finden.


----------



## Enyalios (16. November 2009)

Sind halt die Totschlagargumente der Wrath of the Lootking-Generaton:

Hör halt auf...

Poste doch den Hardmode Anub-Kill....



Find ich ja lustig das das die einzigen Argumente sind die viele User hier noch vorbringen können. Unterstricht meiner Meinung nach noch die angebrachte Kritik an den momentanen Zuständen teilweise !


----------



## Lari (16. November 2009)

Ich bezeichne niemanden als 12 - 16 jährigen, der Spaß am kindischen WoW hat. Das sind ausschließlich Leute wie du.
Und das Argument "Casuals haben WoW kaputt gemacht" oder "WoW geht den Bach runter" ist weitaus ausgelutschter und sinnfreier als "hör auf, wenn es keinen Spaß mehr macht".

Aber solang ich keinen Armory-Link von dir gesehen habe brauchen wir nicht weiter zu reden.
Mein Charakter ist in der Signatur, in die Armory gucken und sehen, dass ich über Content rede, den ich schon gesehen habe.

Jedoch hat noch kein einziger der "WoW ist zu einfach" Fraktion einen Link gezeigt, einfach weil viele blöd daherreden weil es ja so schön in Mode ist.
Ich kenne den Gildenleiter einer Top500 World Rank Gilde, und wenn es um ihn geht ist WoW im Highend Content ganz schön fordernd. Wo spielst du/ihr?

@ Enyalios: Wo ist das Problem, dass du den Link zeigst? Es wird doch wohl nicht herauskommen, dass du den Kill noch garnicht hast? Und erklär, wo es die Argumente von euch unterstreicht. Ihr: WoW zu einfach. Ja dann zeigt doch, dass ihr den Content gemeistert habt.
@ Leviathan: Was soll denn bitte fordernd sein? Das Farmen für den Raid-Content? Blödsinnigster Timesink den es gibt. Natürlich reden wir hier ausschließlich über Raid-Content. ODer wie wäre es mit "Earth, Wind & Fire". Hast du den schon? Oder nicht fordernd genug?


----------



## Cyl (16. November 2009)

Jo klar, ich werd wegen dir jetzt meine Ingamechars auf dem tollen Buffedforum verlinken...freilich...

Ich könnte dir nun auch schreiben auf welchem Platz ich Europe und Worldwide progresstechnisch war, aber aber weißt was? Auf solche Penisvergleiche hab ich wenig Lust, weil es auch völlig irrelevant wäre.

Glaub es einfach das es Leute gibt die etwas mehr Erfahrung diesbezüglich haben, oder lass es bleiben. Mir relativ wumpe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (17. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich erfordert es keinerlei spielerischen Anspruch wenn man z.b. als Spieler stets ein Auge auf das geshackelte / gesheepte / genusste / etc. Ziel haben musste weil sonst die gesamte Gruppe im Dreck lag.
> 
> Ich glaube einfach du kennst diese Instanzen nicht...



Aufgrund deines letzten Kommentares gehe ich mal davon aus das dein Post sarkastisch gemeint war... Hätte ich ansonsten nicht erkannt.^^ Nebenbei nen Mob im cc zu halten is ja im Grunde keine allzu hochgradig komplexe angelgenheit. Sowas bei bedarf zu tun traue ich außnamslos jedem wow spieler zu den ich kenne.

Die PDK Hardmodes sind in der tat eher langweilig, da sich das "hard" hier fast nur über dps, hps, und tank anforderungen definiert. Das ist natürlich etwas schade.

Ulduar HC dagegen bietet einige interessante encounter die auch etwas "skill" erfordern. Unter skill verstehe ich btw: Aufmerksamkeit, vorrausschauendes Spiel, Übersicht, und grundlegende verständnis der spielmechanik, und ein mini kleines bisschen mitdenken. (mehr ist es, abgesehen von einer laggfreien leitung, im grunde nicht)
Mimiron zum beispiel ist sehr gelungen.

Sowohl in Ulduar als auch in Pdk Hardmodes gilt aber: Wenns einer verpeilt, killt er damit in der regel die ganze gruppe. Das war im endcontent immer so, und wird mit sicherheit auch immer so bleiben. Insofern ist dafür sehr wohl "skill", im sinne meiner obigen definition vonnöten.


edit: ich habe btw. das gefühl das die meißten diesen thread einfach nur nutzen um sich irgendwie zu profilieren. diskussionen über den schwierigkeitsgrad bieten dafür natürlich ne klasse vorlage.^^ trotzdem solltet ihr euch in der hinsicht vllt. mal etwas bremsen. das wir hier alle extrem cool sind is ja eigentlich eh klar.


----------



## Boccanegra (17. November 2009)

Ich find's ja interessant wie der Schwierigkeitsgrad des heutigen WOW an Hand eines einzigen Encounters beschworen wird.

Das wäre doch mal eine nette Strategie: man bringe ein neues MMORPG auf den Markt das so einfach ist, dass man es auch /brain afk spielen kann. Dann klatsch man eine Instanz rein die so schwer ist, dass sie kaum jemand schafft. Und behauptet anschließend stolz, man spiele das schwerste MMORPG überhaupt, denn da gibt es diesen einen Encounter den keiner schafft ... und während man das sagt, spielt man auf die in diesem Spiel übliche Weise: man fällt mit dem Gesicht in die Tastatur, rollt den Kopf dort ein wenig hin und her. Und dann wird der Boss gelotet. Aber man spielt immerhin das schwerste MMORPG überhaupt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (17. November 2009)

Klar, wiso sollte es denn anders sein? Nur ein geringer teil der Spieler hat überhaupt lust, sich intensiv mit wow zu befassen und auf hohem niveau zu raiden. Nur logisch das die fülle des spieles da mit steigendem schwierigkeitsgrad etwas abnimmt.
die meißten mögen es halt offenbar etwas leichter, etwas was auch zu schaffen ist ohne allzu intensiv wow zu spielen, abends 2-3 stündchen nebenbei.
Und für alle die mehr wollen gibt es hardmodes. diese unterteilung ist im grunde die sinvollste lösung um den ansprüchen der zahlenden kundschaft zu genügen.^^
Raidinstanzen allgemein auf Hardmodeniveau zu heben wäre ne ziemlich dumme sache. würde ich an blizzards stelle natürlich auch nicht machen. Zigtausend Dollar in die entwicklung neuer Raidinstanzen stecken damit nur 10-20% der spieler reingehen? Und die anderen stehen unzufrieden davor. alles klar... ein klasse plan.

man brüstet sich ja im übrigen nicht damit das "schwerste MMORPG überhaupt" zu spielen. oder gibts da seit neustem ne auszeichnung für?


----------



## Creeb (17. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne niemanden als 12 - 16 jährigen, der Spaß am kindischen WoW hat. Das sind ausschließlich Leute wie du.
> Und das Argument "Casuals haben WoW kaputt gemacht" oder "WoW geht den Bach runter" ist weitaus ausgelutschter und sinnfreier als "hör auf, wenn es keinen Spaß mehr macht".
> 
> Aber solang ich keinen Armory-Link von dir gesehen habe brauchen wir nicht weiter zu reden.
> ...


 

  	 	 Ich habe neulich im Ventrilo einer Unterhaltung beigewohnt  bei der es genau um dieses Thema ging. Das viele gejaule der WoW ist zu einfach Fraktion wobei zu einfach nicht klar definiert zu sein scheint. Ist es der Einstieg, der sog. Content die Art und weiße wie man an Items kommt oder ist es einfach zu viel? Die Bosse erfordern durchgehend Dynamik mal mehr mal weniger. Im ganzen ist der gemeine WoW Spieler als solches "besser" geworden er nimmt schneller bestimmte verhaltensweißen an um sich der Herausforderung zu stellen die, die Aufgabe an Ihn stellt. Das mag man als ein Argument anführen allerdings zeigen mir viele Spieler die als sog, randoms bezeichnet werden doch häufig, dass es unter all den Spieler da draußen viele gibt denen WoW nicht zu leicht ist. Das sind die unter euch allen die sich freuen wenn der Boss liegt der Erfolg PLOP macht und sie was erreicht haben, was der ein oder andere gähnend schon das 10te mal gemacht hat. Ich weiß wo ich im Content stehe und wo meine Gilde steht. Ich bin stolz auf das erreichte aber ehrgeizig genug mehr zu erreichen. Was heißt, dass der Content mich fordert in einer Art die angemessen ist. Es ist für alle gesorgt und nicht für ein paar Prozent der 13 Euro zahler.


----------



## Super PePe (17. November 2009)

Der Endcontent von heute ist morgen Vergangenheit. Das sollte nun wirklich der letzte Spieler, der 2 Addons miterlebt hat, verstanden haben. Wer bisher diese temporäre Erscheinung als Nische/Identifikation genutzt hat, aus welche Gründen auch immer, hat entweder aufgehört oder hat sich eine neue Nische gesucht. Es gibt natürlich auch Leute, die den Schuss nicht gehört haben und sich wundern, warum sie sich in der Masse von Dalaranstandmännchen nicht abheben. 
Die Zeiten sind nunmal vorbei wo man den Skill und die Intensität eines Spielers am Equip erkennen konnte. Man kann sich auch darüber mal aufregen und Kritik üben. 
Machen statt reden. 
Raidet lieber Naxx in Grün .. cleart pdk in blau, als Raids mit item lvl 232/245 zu organisieren, in Heros DPS Rekorde zu jagen oder MC only 80 zu gehen, um dann 2 h später wieder im Forum zu hängen mit dem Tenor im String: "Äh ich will ja nur kritisieren ..." (Wem es allein um den Content, das eigene Können und das Zusammenspielen geht, kam schon längst auf alternative Lösungen für sein abendliches WoWverknügen - und wer nur items braucht um sich besser zu fühlen als, sich abheben zu können von, wird Teil Arthas Schicksals sein). Klar nervt es mit den Eitelkeiten von 245er + in pdk zustehen,  um festzustellen, die haben ihr equip zugeschoben bekommen und keine Ahnung vom buffen. Aber keiner zwingt einen da mit zu machen. Vor 2 Monaten betrat ich das letzte mal pdok. Ich meide sogenannte Speedruns, wo die Gruppensuche mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt als der eigentliche Farmrun. Ich meide jeglichen 3k+ für vio hero und co runs (die Portale werden sich nicht schneller öffnen). Man soll sich einfach nicht wundern, wenn nach einiger Zeit einem das Vorgekaute von Blizzard nicht mehr mundet, dann kocht man sich selbst was - WoW gibt genügend dazu her.


----------



## Braamséry (17. November 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Die Abozahlen sagen was anderes, denke ich. Auch finde ich nicht, dass man als WoW-Neuling in einer Woche den Char auf 80 hat, die Berufe auf 450 und full epic. Das dauert auch jetzt noch einige Monate als Casualanfänger.




Ha ... Ha ... Ha ... Ha ..........

selten so gelacht. 

ich bestimme mit voller Überzeugung, dass du WoW nicht zu BC gespielt hast. 

Kurze Erklärung:

gegen Anfang Juli 2008 schrieb WoW zwischen 10 und 11 Mio Accs (Zahl ging auf die 11 Mio zu).

Also hat WoW in ca 3 1/2 Jahren diese zahl an Spielern erreicht. 
In dem folgenden 1 1/3 Jahren kamen nur knappe 1 1/3 Mio Spieler dazu, was vor allem darin begründet sein wird, dass viele aufgehört haben.

Mal nachdenken wie es denn war:

Wir schreiben BC Zeiten und viele WoW Spieler zocken ganz gechillt im Content den sie schaffen können, machen Arena oder BGs. Viele Leute kommen dazu, weil sie von anderen hören, dass das Spiel so toll ist. Weil Blizz dann auf die vielen Whiner (warum haben die denn net aufgehört?!), meinte, dass das Spiel zu schwer sei, haben sie vieles viel zu einfach gemacht. Dadurch haben viele Classic/BC Spieler aufgehört. Dadurch bekommt WoW immer mehr das Image eines Spiels, dass zu leicht ist, oder immer leichter wird.
Hätte man aber gesagt, dass man so weiter macht wie bisher, hätten warscheinlich weniger Leute aufgehört WoW zu spielen und man hätte mehr Spieler bekommen können, die einfach ein Spiel spielen wollen und mit 80 dann sehen was so im Content geht.

Und mal als Frage, weil jeder sagt, dass bis LvL 85 jedes LvL was Wert ist:

Ist es das wirklich?

NEIN!!! 

Warum?

Weil man nur mal logisch denken muss. Blizz denkt sich also folgendes:
Wir verdoppeln die EP pro Level und halbieren die Levelanzahl, die man aufsteigen kann. Sprich, statt für jedes Level meinetwegen 2,5Mio HP bei 10Leveln machen wir 5Mio bei 5Leveln.
Gibt das gleich Ergebnis, sieht nur so aus als ob jedes level mehr wert wär. 

Das zeigt doch eig, dass die sich auch keine mühe mehr machen, weil sie eben net erkannt haben, dass man die meisten Spieler mit Casualgaming halten kann, sondern, dass man mehr Spieler mit Casualgaming bekommt als wlche gehen. Ihr, die noch WoW spielt, gebt euch zum Großteil mit einem Mittelmäßigen Spiel zufrieden, weil Blizz euch diesen Willen eig aufzwängt oder warum spielt ihr noch? Ich hab auch erst vor net alzu langer Zeit aufgehört (Ok 3Monate is auch net wenig) aber ich hab eben gemerkt, dass man in andern Spielen, wie Aion, ein Spiel hat, dass es schon mehr als 1jahr gibt und wo sich so schnell nix ändert.


----------



## evalux (17. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Man soll sich einfach nicht wundern, wenn nach einiger Zeit einem das Vorgekaute von Blizzard nicht mehr mundet, dann kocht man sich selbst was - WoW gibt genügend dazu her.



Ausser genügend Spieler, die da mitmachen.


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

ich weise mal darauf hin, dass das gegenteil von einfach "schwierig" und nicht schwer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das aber nur am rande, viel schlimmer ist was man hier teilweise so lesen muss: "das ist fakt" - das ist fakt ist leider mal gar kein argument, also wirklich gar KEINS. Wenn man sich also nicht lächerlich machen will, rate ich jedem davon ab argumente wie "das ist so", "das ist fakt" und ähnliche zu bringen, insbesondere bei dingen die ihr in keinster weise belegen könnt.

Außerdem auch ein subjektives Erlebnis, dass für euch den Beweis euer theorien darstellt ist ebenfalls nicht "fakt" und schon gar nicht repräsentativ. 

Und wow ist sicher nicht unbedingt schwieriger *husthust* geworden, aber an sich auch nicht sonderlich viel einfacher. Es ist einfach etwas breiter gefächert als früher. Wenn ihr euch für Pro´s haltet solltet ihr nicht an PdK non Hero messen. Dann da einmal fix durch und dann die Herovariante, non hero ist für Casuals (böse böse kreaturen die guten content fressen bis keiner mehr da ist!). Früher hing an den meisten Raids einfach für die meisten durchschnittlichen Spieler einfach ein großes "fuck you"-schild. Da war nix mit hey super neuer patch ich freu auf bt. Die bekamen einfach nichts - gar nichts. Ich finde es auch sehr egoistisch wir manche hier verlangen dass das Spiel wieder auf ihre Wünsche oder die Wünsche der elitären Minderheit abgestimmt wird. Heute sehen halt alle die Inis, auf mein Spielerlebnis hat das aber gar keinen Einfluss ob andere das auch sehen. Wen besser spielen kann möge die Hardmodes und ähnliches machen, aber nein, das ist ja kein Content.  Auch sehr sinnig, sich selber als pro outen, die inis auf dem Casualmode durchzocken, aber dann den hardmode verweigern :/

Wenn ich mir ein anderes Videospiel kaufe das kein MMO ist dann stell ich es am Anfang meist auch auf schwierig, da zock ich nicht auf "normal" durch und sag dann das spiel ist zu einfach :/

Und WoW war früher auch nicht unbedingt soviel schwieriger, es war einfach nur das derbste Suchtspiel, von wegen mehr Skill :/ da hies es farmen farmen farmen, ruf hier, resieuip da,  ohne prequest (mit jedem char) geht mal gar nichts. Damals war meiner Meinung einfach noch "wer gutes Gear hat zockt mehr"  angesagt, zumal wie schon gesagt viele Bosse nur Tank and Spank waren wenn man mal genug Leute zusammen hatte die nicht total brainafk waren. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum sich Leute sowas zurückwünschen oO farmt ihr echt so gerne? Bringt es euch was dass ihr für jede Ini ne Prequest machen müsst die meist eher langwierig als schwierig ist? Heutzutage kann man WoW sehr komfortabel neben dem RL und nicht anstatt von RL zocken und ich finde es ist dadurch deutlich angenehmer geworden.

Aber wie gesagt, wer gut ist soll sich an die Hardmodes wagen und nicht ne neue Ini fordern um die dann wieder im easymode zu zocken. Ich steck seit Wotlk meine Ziele einfach darin mindestens den Hardmode zu clearen und nicht nur jeden Boss mal gekillt zu haben - funktioniert für mich sehr gut - wenn Gelegenheitsspieler t9 haben ist mir das auch egal, wenn ich wow ausmache macht das gar keinen unterschied mehr =P


----------



## Wolsger (17. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass jeder, der hier über die "kindischen" Casuals lästert oder Pink-WoW erstmal einen Armory-Link zum Anub25 Kill in der PdoK beifügt.



Den Anub Kill Pdok anzuführen ist wirklich das dümmste und unfairste was es gbit.

1. Ist das der Endboss einer Instanz vor dem erst 4 sehr schwierige Bosse vorher besiegt werden müssen.
2. Hat man um den End-Boss zu erreichen nur 50 Versuche über alle Bosse, man kann also nicht ewig probieren,
es ist nicht nur künstlich schwerer gemacht sondern noch in der Anzahl der versuche künstlich eingeschränkt.
Wir haben es das letzte mal nicht über die Bestein geschafft und den Großteil der Versuche verbraucht,
Rate mal was wir heute machen werden, garnüscht, weil wir nicht mehr tryen können/dürfen, toller Content/gesperrter Content.
3. Gibt es nur wenige Gilden die überhaupt Pdok machen und dazu die nötigen Leute haben
4. Gibt es zwischen Casual und Ultra-Hardcore-Raider noch Spieler die nur eine gesunde Herausforderung wollen
und keinen doppelten Kontent.
5. Sind Hardmodes im Gros nur mehr an DMG und vor allem Heilleistung.
Hardmodes werden auf dem Rücken der Heiler konzipiert und druchgeführt und bedeutet für diese Spieler erheblichsten Stress.

Es ist also wirklich das Letzte, von Spielern zu verlangen, Sie müssten einen bestimmten Boss besiegt haben
um sich beschweren zu dürfen.
Der jetzige Kontent ist zu 98% höchst vereinfacht, was das Spiel, vor allem die Spiel- und Sozialkultur
im hohen Maße schädigt.
Die Hardmodes als Ersatz für alles, ist aus diesen Gründen kein Argument
und das wegen Leuten wie Dir, das Spiel extrem vereinfacht aufgebaut sein muss.


----------



## Rolandos (17. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch daran liegen, daß die guten Spieler mehr und mehr aufhören, weil Teletubbi-WoW immer noch kindischer wird. Und was nach kommt, ist meist entweder 12-16, Gelegenheitsspieler oder beides.
> 
> Die Masse in WoW hat die Klasse verdrängt. Wie sollen die Neulinge denn auch richtig spielen lernen, wenn eh in 5 Tagen auf 80 gelevelt wird und dann alles *Bomb-Bomb-Bomb* abläuft. Für was muß man sich denn noch besonders anstrengen?
> Für Level 80? -> Lachhaft. Weil 5 Leveltage immernoch nicht wenig genug waren, brachten sie noch ne tolle Idiotenklasse und "Werbt einen Freund" ins Spiel.
> ...



5 Tage!? Erzähl noch so einen.

Habe doch mal Versuchsweise einen Twing angefangen, in 5 Tagen bin ich mit dem gerade auf level 15 gekommen, trotz Erbstücke.   
Grund eins: ich spiele nicht 24 Stunden den Tag, dann kann man das bestimmt schaffen, und Grund zwei: Die öde Langeweile bei den  Questen in eigendlich längst vergessenen Gebieten. 
Selbst nach über einem  Jahr in der Scherbenwelt und Nordend. 
Also wer sich so etwas antut ........

Selbst andere Rasse/Klasse, macht das Twing hochleveln nicht interessanter. 

Und warum soll es Nischen geben, die wahrscheinlich nur für 5% der Spieler erreichbar sein werden. Die 5% sind für den Umsatz von Blizzard bestimmt nicht intetressant, weil sie eher 20% mehr durch den Rest der Spieler verdienen.

Wie schon oft erwähnt, wem es nicht passt kann aufhören oder in grün blauen Klamotten Raiden gehen, und die lila 258+ Teile entzaubern. 
Aber da spielt die Gier nach Lila klamotten und die Sucht nach WoW eine große Rolle.


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

hmm aber wenn es der endboss einer instanz ist vor dem nur schwierige Bosse kommen... ist das dann nicht die Bestätigung dass es... schwierig ist?

und wenn ihr nach am ersten boss da vorbeikommt könnt ihre euch doch nicht ernsthaft beschweren dass das Spiel zu einfach ist? Mir scheint du willst keinen schwierigen Content sonder nur neuen auf gleichem Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moralkator (17. November 2009)

Ich find das ja voll lustig was ich hier so lesen muss.

Skuzy du hast sowas von Recht ^^

Ich gehöre zu denjenigen Spielern, die sich die Spielkosten erarbeiten und nicht von Mama und Papa bzw Papa Staat geschenkt bekommt.
Zudem habe ich ein echtes RL (das Ding mit der geilen Grafik).
Demnach fehlt mir oft die Zeit zum Raiden bzw um 50 Versuche für etwas nutzen zu können.

Ich spiele WoW auch schon etwas länger und muss sagen, dass es sich positiv weiterentwickelt hat.
WoW war früher ein Spiel für Suchtis und H4-ftw Typen. Da war man was wenn man viel Zeit zum spielen hatte (wodurch auch immer).
Nun hat sich das Spiel der Masse angepasst. Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt kommt man beinahe mit Augen zu, sofern alle anderen ihren Job tun.

Ich kann nicht sagen, dass es direkt leichter geworden ist. Der Aufwand für bestimmte Dinge ist nur geringer geworden.

Neuesten Erkenntnissen zufolge kann man sich WoW selbst auch schwerer machen. Geht mal einfach mit einer Randomgruppe in einen Raid, bei der Ihr der einzige seid, der die Ini/Bosse kennt.

WoW wird umso leichter umso mehr man sich mit der Mechanik beschäftigt. Wenn ich jede Fähigkeit der Bosse kenne und zudem noch Addons benutze, die mich vor bestimmten Dingen warnen, dann ist keiner der Bosse wirklich schwer.

*WoW wird umso leichter je mehr Leute sich zusammen tun, die wissen was sie tun.*


----------



## Ochjoh (17. November 2009)

1. Onlinegaming ist keine Sport, sondern eine Verkaufsstrategie
2. Es ist keine Leistung, Knöpfe zu drücken
3. Schon gar nicht innerhalb vorgegebener und unveränderlicher Regeln


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

juhuu ich hab mal recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hm warum genau ist es keine Leistung Knöpfe zu drücken, ich meine klar es hat jetzt keinen richtigen Nutzen für die Gesellschaft.
Allerdings ist es auch oder vll gerade in Videospielen möglich sich mit andern zu messen und seine Leistung zu vergleichen und es wird da immer Leute geben die es besser machen und du wirst sie nie darin besiegen obwohl es nur ein paar Knöpfe zu drücken sind.


----------



## Creeb (17. November 2009)

Ochjoh schrieb:


> 1. Onlinegaming ist keine Sport, sondern eine Verkaufsstrategie
> 2. Es ist keine Leistung, Knöpfe zu drücken
> 3. Schon gar nicht innerhalb vorgegebener und unveränderlicher Regeln



Dann ist es auch keine Leistung wenn man seine Beine bewegen kann? oder Springen kann?
Es gibt immer Menschen die Ihre Beine besser bewegen können als andere und so ist da auch ein Leistungsunterschied zu sehen.
Das gilt auch für Knöpfe drücken! Es gilt nicht ob man sie drückt sondern wie!


----------



## Thau (17. November 2009)

skuzy schrieb:


> *juhuu ich hab mal recht*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

Thau schrieb:


> nope
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn du "stimmt ja gar nich" anstatt nope schreibst kann man viel leichter erkennen auf welchem hohen level sich auch diese Argumentation bewegt =PP

Aber wenn es keine Leistung ist gewinn doch mal ne Saison in Warcraft 3, sollte ja nicht schwierig werden.


----------



## Nerjyana (17. November 2009)

"WoW ist nicht(!) zu einfach"?!

Wir haben gestern den ersten ernsthaften Versuch im PDK10er gehabt. Wir hatten insgesamt zwei Wipes und Anub lag am Ende im first try. Insgesamt haben wir schätzungsweise 1,5h benötigt und davor waren wir noch 1,5h mit dem General aus Ulduar beschäftigt (der leider noch nicht liegt). Und ich habe mein letztes 200er Item getauscht. 

Ein Teil der Raidmember war schon in PDK10 und 25, ob in PDOK weiß ich nicht, ein Teil der Member eben nicht. Ein Teil der Member hat T9 mit Setbonus, ein Teil T8 mit Setbonus, ein Teil T8 ohne Setbonus. 

Wir legen somit Anub im PDK10er im first try, beginnen mit HM in Ulduar aber der General liegt noch nicht.

Ist WoW nun zu einfach oder vielleicht doch nicht?


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> ...
> Wir legen somit Anub im PDK10er im first try, beginnen mit HM in Ulduar aber der General liegt noch nicht.
> Ist WoW nun zu einfach oder vielleicht doch nicht?



Sollte deine Frage nicht eher lauten, ob pdk zu einfach sei?


----------



## Thau (17. November 2009)

skuzy schrieb:


> wenn du "stimmt ja gar nich" anstatt nope schreibst kann man viel leichter erkennen auf welchem hohen level sich auch diese Argumentation bewegt =PP
> 
> Aber wenn es keine Leistung ist gewinn doch mal ne Saison in Warcraft 3, sollte ja nicht schwierig werden.




Durch Knöpfe drücken hat noch keiner einen Krieg gewonnen!

Es kommt auch auf Koordination, Denkvermögen und ob mans glaubt oder nicht "*logischen" *Denken an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Thau schrieb:


> Durch Knöpfe drücken hat noch keiner einen Krieg gewonnen!
> 
> Es kommt auch auf Koordination, Denkvermögen und ob mans glaubt oder nicht "*logischen" *Denken an
> 
> ...



Also bei Comand&Conquer gewinn ich den Krieg nicht, indem ich Tastatur-schwingend durchs Zimmer renne.


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

hmmm aber das bestimmt doch dann darüber wann und welche Knöpfe man drückt, wir reden irgendwie aneinander vorbei.

aber gibt auch spiele wo tastendrücken alleine dich zum sieg bringt^^ diverse alte olympiagames, marioparty usw =P

weiß nicht so ganz worauf genau du hinauswillst.


----------



## Thau (17. November 2009)

skuzy schrieb:


> hmmm aber das bestimmt doch dann darüber wann und welche Knöpfe man drückt, wir reden irgendwie aneinander vorbei.
> 
> *aber gibt auch spiele wo tastendrücken alleine dich zum sieg bringt^^ diverse alte olympiagames, marioparty usw =P
> *
> weiß nicht so ganz worauf genau du hinauswillst.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da muss ich dir leider recht geben!

Jedoch zählen solche Spiele für mich ganz klar nicht als "Sport"

Mfg


----------



## Ahriella (17. November 2009)

Hmm, also Vorweg.. nein ich lese mir nicht die ganzen 42 Seiten durch (Oder warens schon 48?) 

Zum Thema "WoW ist leichter geworden": 
Persönliche Meinung: 

WoW wurde nicht einfacher, es wurde lediglich so hingebogen das jeder Hans Arsch alleine Erfolg hat. Die wirklich alten MC, BWL, Ony Zeiten waren darauf ausgelegt, das sich die 40 (ja damals warens noch 40 Leute die >>Zusammen<< geraidet haben) aufeinander abgestimmt haben. Es war wichtig, das jeder sich auf den anderen verlassen hat, das sich die Spieler als eine Einheit fühlten und auch so spielten.. Wie ists heute "Suchen noch 19 Randoms für PDK 25er, Equip check am Brunnen" Vor 3 Jahren konnte man sich ned vorstellen das man Leute lediglich am Equip mitnahm... Es spielte zwar ne Rolle ABER mehr wurde auf die Teamfähigkeit geachtet, zumindest in der Gilde wo ich damals war, und damit wurde man Erfolgreich.. 

Und gerade bei einem Raid mit 40 Mann, spürte man den Zusammenhalt.. solche egoistischen Queolanten, die nur weil sie sich benachteiligt fühlen auf beleidigt machen oder sowieso nur auf Equip aussind.. konnte man nicht brauchen und wurden sofort ausgeschlossen.. Was heute gängig ist... "Willst du mit unserer Gilde mit?" "Nur wenn ich auch auf Items mitwürfeln darf" 


Und aus solchen Gründen haben sehr viele "Alte" WoW`ler aufgehört... weil einfach das Zusammenspiel, was sich so der ein oder andere in einem Spiel wie WoW erhofft.. komplett tot ist.. Was sehr traurig ist meiner Meinung nach.. 

PS: Kann sein das sowas schon irgendwo steht, wollt nur meinen Ahrismatischen Senf dazugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (17. November 2009)

mit dem spiel ist auch das puplikum gereift. viele wissen(genau wie ich), das sie früher viel zuviel gespielt haben. haben jetzt freundin oder andere verpflichtungen. darauf ist blizz eingegangen um diese nicht zu verlieren. im gegenzug gibt blizz denjenigen die, hängen geblieben sind(is jetz fieß formuliert ich weiß) die möglichkeit im hero modus oder sonst was, sich noch zu beweisen. 

wow ist für den standard spieler, einfacher geworden wie damals. das ist auch volle absicht. für alle anderen gibts die möglichkeit, sich die schwierigkeit selbst einzustellen, oder zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## howu (17. November 2009)

1. Ist es einfacher auf MaxLevel zu kommen? Klares "Ja". Wäre auch ziemlich doof, für die, die neu anfangen erst mal n halbes Jahr zu leveln, bevor sie endlich anfangen können. WoW war schon immer ein MaxLevel Spiel. > ist nachvollziehbar und finde ich gut

2. Ist es einfacher an hochwertige Ausrüstung zu kommen? Klares "Ja". Da hat Blizz meiner Meinung nach den Spagat zwischen herausfordernden Raids und "Alles ist für alle möglich" nicht geschafft. Um die Raids zu schaffen, braucht es die und die Ausrüstung, da es allen zugänglich sein soll (was prinzipiell ja ne gute Idee ist), muss jeder an die Ausrüstung kommen. > gut gemeint, aber das hat seinen Teil zur jetzigen imbaroxxxor-Stimmung beigetragen.

3. Ist der "Endcontent" zu einfach? Klares "Jein". Wenn man PdK als solchen ansieht, würde ich sagen: Ja. PdK ist aber bei genauerer Betrachtung "nur" ein Lückenfüller zur Zitadelle und wie es da sein wird... who knows^^ Ulduar ist auf dem vorgesehen Ausrüstungsstand in meinen Augen recht gut gelungen, ab Mimiron kann man von "freeloot" eigentlich nicht sprechen. Allerdings hätte man da die Schwierigkeit auch anders steigern können, als mit den Hardmodes. Die Krux an der Sache ist, das PdK bessere Ausrüstung bei weniger Aufwand bietet. Da beißt sich das Verhältnis von Ausrüstung und Inhalt.

Anmerkung: alles aus meiner ganz persönlichen, subjektiven Sichtweise! So auch mein Fazit: dickes JEIN, es dürfte knackiger sein, aber unterfordert fühle ich mich auch nicht ;-)


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

Ahriella schrieb:


> Hmm, also Vorweg.. nein ich lese mir nicht die ganzen 42 Seiten durch (Oder warens schon 48?)



skandalös! =P

naja früher war raiden aber halt noch ein Luxus für wenige und dieses Raiden in riesigen Gruppen war auch nie mein Ding (als Hordler zieht man vll lieber in na Riesenhorde rum hmmm). Und naja mehr zusammenspiel ich weiß nicht ja nicht, ich finde in kleinen Raidgruppen ist mehr Zusammenhalt.

Aber naja laut dem Umfragethread hier im Forum sind die meisten WoWzocker auf Buffes ja noch aus der alten Zeit =PP soviele können deswegen gar nicht weg sein^^


----------



## Thau (17. November 2009)

Ahriella schrieb:


> Hmm, also Vorweg.. nein ich lese mir nicht die ganzen 42 Seiten durch (Oder warens schon 48?)
> 
> Zum Thema "WoW ist leichter geworden":
> Persönliche Meinung:
> ...



Da ich nur ab bc ende anfang wotlk angefangen habe zu spielen kann ich deiner Aussage nicht zustimmen! 

ich für meinen Teil hab mit meiner Gilde mehr spaß, als ichs mir mit 40mann vorstellen kann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Omidas (17. November 2009)

Moralkator schrieb:


> [...]
> WoW war früher ein Spiel für Suchtis und H4-ftw Typen. Da war man was wenn man viel Zeit zum spielen hatte (wodurch auch immer).
> [...]



Nein! War es überhaupt nicht.

Bissle provokante Antwort, damit du vielleicht siehst wie dumm solche Veralgemeinerungen sind:

"Wer BC als H4 Paradis bezeichnet ist ein Typ, der es nicht schafft für ein Spiel seine Zeit einzuteilen, weil er krampfhaftversucht was in einem Onlinespiel zu erreichen und dabei übersieht, das er im Vergleich zu WotlK viel mehr Content hat als jetzt"

Ich kann immer nur meine alte Gilde zu BC Zeiten als perfektes Gegenbeispiel anbringen. "Casual" bis zum Rand mit ein paar Spielern, die vielleicht auch in "Pro" Gilden perfekt rein passen würden. Die "Pros" bildeten eigentlich eine kleinen Stammkern, der vielleicht 25% aussmachte. Der Rest war breit gefächert. Wir hatten viele Polizisten bei uns, bei denen es nahezu unmöglich war sehr weit zu planen, da sie oft Schichtwechsel hatten oder länger mussten. Wir hatte Familienvaäter und Mütter. Selbst in MH zu Progresszeiten nahmen wir die mit nach MH. Und es kam nicht nur einmal vor, das unsere Retri (einer der Väter) miten in den Wellen sagte er müsse weg seine kleine würde was haben. Wir hatten zwar 4 Raidtage a 3h, aber im Durchschnitt hatten die wenigsten mehr als 2 Raidtage (natürlich war der Kern öfters mit). Wir konntent uns das leisten, da wir einen gut gefüllten Raidpool hatten. Die hatte aber den Nachteil, das viel Zeit drauf ging vielen Leuten immer wieder mal den Boss zu erklären, weil sie noch nicht da waren. Dies hatte zur Folge, das wir selbst an Bossen die wir schon gelegt hatten oft viel Zeit verging. Alar zum Beispiel lag manche IDs nicht auch wenn er eigentlich liegen sollte. Die große Menge musste auch immer wieder equipt werden, was es weiter verzögerte und wir als MH und BT aufging wir wenig Progress machen konnten, weil wir immer noch im T5 Equip holen mussten. Durch die Berufe der Member und den Rotationen konnten wir oft nicht optimal los ziehen. Also wenn das nicht als "Casualgilde" zaählt was dann.
Und das lustige ist: Wir haben Tk 3/4, SSC Clear, MH Clear, BT 4/9.

Also konnte man sehr wohl als Casualgilde weit kommen. Und jetzt noch was. Ich habe den Content also nicht Clear gehabt und trotzdem ziehe ich BC einem alles gesehen in WotLK vor (HM =!= Content). Mein Tankpala stand das erste mal vor Illidan, der dann leider nicht lag, am Abend vorm WotlK start. War ein schöner Ausklang von BC, weswegen ich überhaupt mit ging. Nach dem 3.0 Patch hätte ich ihn auf jeden Fall mit einer x-belibeigen Rnd Grp legen können. Aber ich wollte es nicht. Mir gings um guten Content und ich weiß nicht was daran schön sein soll einen Boss zu legen, an dem Mann eine Woche zuvor nicht vorbei gekommen ist. Bin aber doch 3  Mal schwach geworden und es war eigentlich mehr langweilig als schön.Content ist nicht nur es zu sehen, sondern auch das Feeling dahinter. Und das fehlt bei WotLK total.

Ich denke die einzig wahre Schwierigkeit, die es in BC gab und die für viele "Casualgilden" der Contenblocker war, waren nicht die schwerern Boss aus SSC und TK, sondern eher der Übergang vom 10er zum 25iger Content. Den Lurker, Gruul, Lootreaver waren von der Schwierigkeit kein Hindernis wenn man Kara Clear hatte. Und das hat eben Zeit gekostet. Manche sind nie ernsthaft über dieses Hinderniss gekommen und andere erst sehr langsam. Meine erste Gilde zerbrach daran und erst mit meiner oben erwähnten "Casualgilde" ging es weiter. Da waren aber schon 7 Monate Bc vergangen, als es ernsthaft mit T5 Content los ging. Und diese Monate fehlten nacher für Content Clear (Illidan Down). Sunwell sah ich als Wiedergutmachung an die "Pro" Gilden, die über ein Jahr nichts zu tun hatten. Sprach mich also nicht an also BT Clear und wäre fertig gewesen. Sunwell 1-2 Bosse vielleicht noch als Sahne oben drauf.

Und wo wir bei "Progilden" sind. Um ehrlich zu sein. Die hatten weit weniger Content als unsere Gilde. Hätte um keinen Preis mit denen tauschen wollen damals. Die meiste Zeit kein Content an dem sie knabbern konnten. Die waren ja immer recht fix durch und durften sich dann Ewigkeiten langweilen. Wir, die nicht in solchen Gilden waren, hatten immer was zu tun. Kaum lag ein Boss stand immer schon der nächste bereit. Wenn man mal Lust auf was anderes hatte ging man Heros, die teilweise noch mit T5+ Wipes beinhalten konnte, wenn mans zu lasch anging. WotLK war das eigentlich schon mit Naxx 10er Equip kaum her möglich. Loken, erster Boss Gundrak, Occulus als einziges Vielleicht. PvP zu Bc war mein Liebling AV, wo ich als Heiler meinen Spaß hatte. WotLK: 30min warten, eine Seite startet in Unterzahl, die anderen gewinnen dadurch in 5 Minuten, raus gehen, 30 Min warten, ... spannend. In BC gab es meiner Meinung nach also viel mehr zu tun  als in WotLK. Es ist halt ein Fehler Content nur als die letzten 10% des  PvE zu sehen.

Und wo ich grad bei PvP war. Zu der Aussage das nur Hartz4 was reissen konnte früher:

Rang 14 braucht ewig und das können nur H4 Leute kriegen. Wird sicher so sein. Aber warum muss Rang 14 weg fallen. Weil sie Loot kriegen können den ich nicht kriegen kann? Na und? ICh weiß gar nicht mehr was ich für einen Rang hatte, aber war sehr nidrig. Und hat es gestört ... nö ich spielte PvP weils Spaß machte. Was andere machten und wie viel Zeit sie dafür aufbrachten tangierte mich überhaupt nicht.

AV dauert viel zu lange. Es können viele Schalchten nur von H$lern bestritten werden. Wo war das Problem einfach aus dem  BG raus zu gehen wenn man keine Zeit mehr hatte oder was anderes machn wollte. Okey Desateur ist nervig, aber BG Hoppings finde ich eh als nicht schön. Und jetzt soll bloss keiner widersprechen, das es den meisten ausschlieeslich um Loot ging bei  den beschwerden über zu lange AVs.
AV Classic: Die Leute gehen scharenweise rein. Wegen Spielspaß und viel Ehre.
Anfang BC: Es kommen noch mehr Leute rein weil der Loot massiv besser wurde.
Restliches BC: AV wird verkrüppelt. Loot bleibt unverändert gut. Die Leute gehen weiter massiv hin. Zwar klagen über die Änderung, aber da AV immer noch viel aufgeht und trotzdem noch eines der besten BGs ist.
Anfang WotlK: Den Loot kriegt man über Arena nicht mehr über BGs. Die Spieler wandern ab
Mitte WotlK: Patches machen AV zum Geistergebiet.
Und jetzt im Rückblick, was ist geschehen.
Classic. Schwer an Loot ran zu kommen für "Casuals". Trotzdem gut besucht.
WotlK: Schwer an Loot ran zu kommen für "Casuals". Eine verlassenes Gebiet.

Nach all den Änderungen hat sich jetzt am Loot im Vergleich nichts geändert, nur das es jetzt verschandelt wurde und selbst viele PvP Spieler selten rein gehen. Und jetzt als Rückschluss aufs PvE: Genau die gleiche Entwicklung sehe ich auch in den Raids jetzt. Es interessiert den großteil (nicht! alle) eben nur der Loot ohne berücksichtigung, wie man an ihn ran kommt. Selbst wenn Blizzard jetzt Items dafür vergeben würde wenn wer 2h das DSF Sportquiz sich ansehen würde, würden die Einschaltquoten der Sendung massiv nach oben schnellen.

Zum Schluss:
Der Weg ist das Ziel.
und ein schöner Spruch von Illidan zu Maiev beim sterben:
Der Jäger ist nichts ohne seine Beute.
Content Clear ist für mich und viele andere kein wünschenswerter Zustand so früh im Addon. Und Hardmodes habe ich oft erklärt zählen wenig. Ich töte einen schlafenden Drachen, belebe ihn wieder und töte ihn in der nächste Woche mit einem Stumpfen Schwert. Beides bietet nicht viel Spannung.


----------



## Nerjyana (17. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Sollte deine Frage nicht eher lauten, ob pdk zu einfach sei?



Hurray ) Ich habe mein Ziel erreicht - Du hast mich verstanden )

Wir hatten das hier schon iwo mal im Forum - die Definition des Leichtigkeits-/Schwierigkeitsgrades und des Endcontens.

Ist Ulduar den meisten zu schwer oder ist PdK zu leicht? Was genau ist denn zu leicht? Die HC Inis, wenn man sie in grün/blau-Equip als frischer 80er macht oder die HCs, wenn ich sie mit Epics aufsuche? Ist PdoK wirklich der Endcontent oder einfach nur eine Überbrückung bis Patch 3.3? Und warum HM in PdoK - warum nicht die Hardmodes in Ulduar? Wer hat denn schon alles Alagalon gelegt? Und btw: wenn Lari davon spricht, dass alle denen der "Endcontent" zu leicht ist, doch mal posten sollen, dass sie Anub im 25er Hm haben und als Antwort kommt, dass es unfair wäre, das zu fordern da allein die Vorbosse schon schwierig wären, da wundere ich mich schon ein bisschen. Und ist es keine Herausforderung dies in 50 Versuchen zu schaffen? Und wenn nicht, warum nicht? Weil es immer die gleichen Bosse und Taktiken sind? Aber wenn das so ist, warum war Classic dann besser, wenn - wie in einem Beitrag geschrieben wurde - man auch hier viele, viele Trys an den Bossen brauchte? 

Nein, ich habe nicht Classic und BC geraidet, weil ich erst auf Lvl 70 war kurz bevor Wotlk raus kam. Und weil ich (danke für den tollen Satz, den ich weiter oben gelesen habe ) ein noch viel besseres Spiel mit einer geilen Grafik habe (RL^^).  Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ganz andere Bedingungen als der Schwierigkeitsgrad eine Rolle bei der subjektiven Einschätzung desselben gespielt haben (lange Wege nach dem Wipe, geringerer Equipment-Stand im Verhältnis zu heute etc etc).

Und ich kanns nur nochmal Wiederholen, was auch ein Teil meiner Vorposter schon geschrieben hat:

WoW ist das, was ich daraus mache. Punkt.


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Ahriella, warum glaubst du ist das so? Blizz hat das Spiel von einem echt netten taktischen Spiel zu einem CS-MiddleAge-Shooter gemacht. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich als Hexe in den Festungen der Stürme zwei NPCs gleichzeitig im CC hielt (beiden fear drauf und dann abwechselnd den debuff drauf, bei denen sie aus dem fear kamen und so hab ich pingpong mit denen gespielt), oder generell die ganzen CCs, die man taktisch setzte. Was is nun? Meine Hexe hat seit dem Patch 3.0, also dem BT/MH/SW Nerf kein Banish und kein Fear mehr im PVE ausgepackt. In Ulduar wären ein paar Stellen, wo ein banish bequem ist, jedoch nicht von überlebensnöten ist. Das Spiel hat mit 3.0 seinen Skill abgelegt. Ich hab das schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, das Game im momentanen Content ist eine reine Materialschlacht. Skill ist Nebensache.

@Nerjyana
Wir haben uns ja schon in einem anderen Thread ganz schön zu dem Thema ausgelassen. Jetzt möchte ich mal versuchen, in aller Frieden dir meinen Standpunkt zu erklären, wenn ich das darf, warum ich das alles als Pillepalle empfinde. Allerdings musst du mir ein paar Fragen beantworten, damit ich eine gewisse Basis habe.
In deinem Arsenal steht drin, dass du noch nicht pdk warst, aber offensichtlich in Ulduar immo am raiden bist, simmt das so?
Du hast in BC nicht geraidet und hast somit in WozLk angefangen zu raiden, stimmt das so?
Also am Rande, is kein Versuch dich fertig zu machen, oder howu, ich will euch nur was deutlich machen.


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Skill ist Nebensache.



Sehe ich ein wenig anders. Auf den Sheep/Banish/Fear Button drücken kann jeder. Aus Voidzones/Feuer/etc herauslaufen, Buffs teilen durch Laufen (Hodir in Ulduar, Würmer in pdk) und dabei noch genug Schaden machen ist für mich ein Apsekt von "Skill" der auch in den jetzigen Raids noch gefordert wird


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

hmm also auf meinen Server hatte vorm großen Nerf niemand, wirklich niemand, Sunwell Clear. Das war da einfach unerreichbar, Server wechseln hätte Geld gekostet und ist auch doof wegen neuen Leuten. Sunwell war Content den ich damals niemals hätte sehen können, da ist für mich jeder Hardmode mehr Content. Allerdings scheint bei den Spielern zu gelten "neuer Skin auf dem Bossmodell = Content"

Und naja CC fand ich schon ne feine Sache, allerdings mach ich daran jetzt nicht fest ob man Skill braucht oder nicht, die ganzen Klassen ohne sheep-ebenbürtige CC Fähigkeit, alles skilllose nichtskönner, diese ganzen schamanen! nichtmal froggen konnten die früher, kein skill solche Leute! =P


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. November 2009)

Ich finde es herrlich dass sich dieser Thread so lange hält. Es ist einer der mit weitem Abstand am besten geführt wird und wo man wirklich argumentieren kann.
Hier zeigt sich auch dass ein Grossteil der Buffed-Family doch nocht normal im Kopf ist. Schön zu sehen!

Um mal ein paar Punkte aufzunehmen:
Ok man levelt schneller heute als noch zu Classic oder BC zeiten.
Ist das schlimm? Nein - jeder kennt noch die Levellöcher in die er selber wohl gefallen ist auf den weg zu 60 oder 70.

Man kommt schneller an gutes gear.
Stimmt das? Jein - schneller als in Classic sicherlich, schneller als in BC nicht unbedingt. Mit SWP wurde TDM und der T5-Niveau Markenkram eingeführt.
Hier müsste es heissen: Jeder kommt schneller an T9! Das stimmt, finde ich insofern falsch, als dass sich die T-Sets nicht (bzw zu wenig) von einander Abheben.
T9,25 ist ok designt, T9,5 wohl ebenso aber T9,0 ist massiv zu nahe an T9,25 dran.
Episch ist ja schon lange nicht mehr = Episch. 
Heroisch ist das neue Episch!

Der aktuelle Content ist zu einfach.
Sofern man den gesamten Kreuzfahrerraid als 1 betrachtet ist es sicher so.
Wenn man PDK und PDoK trennt ist es noch auf 10ner Niveau so auf 25er definitv nicht mehr.
Blizzard hat es nicht geschaft ein klares Gefühl der Unterschiedlichkeit dieser 2 Raids zu schaffen was ihnen bei Ulduar HM noch gelungen ist.
Das ergibt sich alleine dadurch das sich der Bonusloot durch 2 dinge abhebt:
1) es steht Heroisch drüber (brauchts nicht wirklich da der Itemlvl ja höher ist)
2) es hat 1 Sockel mehr (die Werte sind nur minimal anders)
Ulduar HM brachte noch KOMPLETT anderen Bonusloot

Der aktuelle Content ist zu dünn. Es gibt nur PDK.
Stimmt und stimmt auch wieder nicht. Ich werde an dieser Stelle nicht müde zu erklähren, dass mit BC die Raids noch aufbauend gestaltet waren.
Um MH / BT zu sehen musste man sich in FDS / SSC ausrüsten.
Um FDS / SSC zu sehen musste man sich in Gruul / Maggi / Kara ausrüsten
Um Kara zu sehen brauchte man EQ aus (HC) Inis (ok mit Einführung der HC inis musste man eher Kara gehen bevor man HC inis ging...).
Um HC Inis zu sehen musste man zuerst alles Mögliche aus normalen Inis farmen.
Das fällt heute weg.

Ausblick auf ICC:
ICC nonhero, das kann ich euch versichern, wird vom Anspruch her ein Naxx25 werden. Das zeigen alle Livestreams und alle Bosse die ich selber getestet hab.
Blizzard wird für die NH-Version keinen Quantensprung im Anspruch machen.
Allerdings wird der HC-Modus wieder wie bei Ulduar in NH integriert. Man sucht sich selber aus bei welchem Boss man HC spielen mag und bei welchem NH...


----------



## Ahriella (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ahriella, warum glaubst du ist das so? Blizz hat das Spiel von einem echt netten taktischen Spiel zu einem CS-MiddleAge-Shooter gemacht. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich als Hexe in den Festungen der Stürme zwei NPCs gleichzeitig im CC hielt (beiden fear drauf und dann abwechselnd den debuff drauf, bei denen sie aus dem fear kamen und so hab ich pingpong mit denen gespielt), oder generell die ganzen CCs, die man taktisch setzte. Was is nun? Meine Hexe hat seit dem Patch 3.0, also dem BT/MH/SW Nerf kein Banish und kein Fear mehr im PVE ausgepackt. In Ulduar wären ein paar Stellen, wo ein banish bequem ist, jedoch nicht von überlebensnöten ist. Das Spiel hat mit 3.0 seinen Skill abgelegt. Ich hab das schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, das Game im momentanen Content ist eine reine Materialschlacht. Skill ist Nebensache.



Hehe ja an die Zeiten kann ich mich auch noch mit Ahri erinnern xD "Sprich mich ned an ich muss mich konzentrieren".. Genau das sind die Dinge die ich vermisse.. Gut vllt. hab ich tatsächlich vergessen BC zu Anfang noch miteinzuschließen.. aber bestimmt nach WotLk hat sich die Spannung/Spiel und SPASS teilweise aufgehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu Hartz 4 Verallgemeinerung sag ich nur... 
Alle Rothaarigen Frauen sind Hexen und fressen Nachts im Wald kleine Kinder... 
und jeder Mensch der WoW spielt hat Akne und stinkt nach Bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Skelettenkrieger, so ganz stimme ich dir nicht überein. Die damaligen InselMarkensachen waren dem T6 zeug gleichzustellen. Allein die Geisterrobe habe ich der t6 Robe bevorzugt. Die Gegenstände waren auch teurer als das heutige t zeugs, was du holen kannst bzw die markenitems. Und du kriegst wesentlich schneller deine Marken zusammen, da es mehrere Inis mit vielen Marken gibt. Klar gabs in BC auch die Möglichkeit schnell an Markenzeugs zu kommen, aber die Möglichkeit war erst mit Quealdanar sinnvoll, was am Ende hin war. IN WotLk konnte ich praktisch von beginn an per Marken t zeugs holen.

"Alle Rothaarigen Frauen sind Hexen und fressen Nachts im Wald kleine Kinder... 
und jeder Mensch der WoW spielt hat Akne und stinkt nach Bier "

---> Mindestens!! ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Skelettenkrieger, so ganz stimme ich dir nicht überein. Die damaligen InselMarkensachen waren dem T6 zeug gleichzustellen. Allein die Geisterrobe habe ich der t6 Robe bevorzugt. Die Gegenstände waren auch teurer als das heutige t zeugs, was du holen kannst bzw die markenitems. Und du kriegst wesentlich schneller deine Marken zusammen, da es mehrere Inis mit vielen Marken gibt. Klar gabs in BC auch die Möglichkeit schnell an Markenzeugs zu kommen, aber die Möglichkeit war erst mit Quealdanar sinnvoll, was am Ende hin war. IN WotLk konnte ich praktisch von beginn an per Marken t zeugs holen.
> 
> "Alle Rothaarigen Frauen sind Hexen und fressen Nachts im Wald kleine Kinder...
> und jeder Mensch der WoW spielt hat Akne und stinkt nach Bier "
> ...




Das fleisch muss gereinigt werden!


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

hmm cs middle age shooter? wo genau liegt das middle age denn? Und wo findet ihr denn nur immer diese ganzen junge Leute? Meist sind immer alle älter als ich (pöh das liegt gar nicht an mir) und so jung bin ich auch nichtmehr. Aber ich sag mal Middle Age hört bei 25 auf - dann wildert ihr alten Leute aber eher im Gebiet der jungen und nicht umgekehrt - seit wann waren videospiele denn die welt der älteren?


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

skuzy schrieb:


> hmm cs middle age shooter? wo genau liegt das middle age denn? Und wo findet ihr denn nur immer diese ganzen junge Leute? Meist sind immer alle älter als ich (pöh das liegt gar nicht an mir) und so jung bin ich auch nichtmehr. Aber ich sag mal Middle Age hört bei 25 auf - dann wildert ihr alten Leute aber eher im Gebiet der jungen und nicht umgekehrt - seit wann waren videospiele denn die welt der älteren?



Ich glauber er meinte mit middle age die zeitliche Epoche, sprich das Mittelalter ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Das fleisch muss gereinigt werden!




Ich bin einfach der meinung dass jemand der viel zockt logischerweise schneller an equip kommt als n casual....

man kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass wotlk einfacher oder schwerer geworden ist...... klar für vielzocker ists eindeutig easier geworden, doch für casuals is dennoch eine gewisse schwierigkeit....






"Ich bin dafür dass in WoW eine Art Rassismus eingeführt werden soll..... man sollte NPCs für leute machen die oft zocken(natürlich mit besserem equip) und NPCs für lowies(mit schlechterem equip).... " xD Hahahahaha


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Skelettenkrieger, so ganz stimme ich dir nicht überein. Die damaligen InselMarkensachen waren dem T6 zeug gleichzustellen. Allein die Geisterrobe habe ich der t6 Robe bevorzugt. Die Gegenstände waren auch teurer als das heutige t zeugs, was du holen kannst bzw die markenitems. Und du kriegst wesentlich schneller deine Marken zusammen, da es mehrere Inis mit vielen Marken gibt. Klar gabs in BC auch die Möglichkeit schnell an Markenzeugs zu kommen, aber die Möglichkeit war erst mit Quealdanar sinnvoll, was am Ende hin war. IN WotLk konnte ich praktisch von beginn an per Marken t zeugs holen.



Gabs T7 komplett für Marken? - Nein
Gabs T8 komplett für Marken? - Nein
Erst T9 hat das gebracht!
InselMarkenKram waren als Tank = T5 zum Grossteil (ok einiges war auch besser)
Es war zum Ende hin aber (!!) als Ersatz gab es in BC gecraftete Items die schon fast BiS waren!
zB die Ingibrille für Tanks war besser wie der T5 Kopf (ausser man bekam dadurch Setbonus).
BC hatte relativ früh den ersten Markenshop und dieser Kram war wohl ca auf HC-Drop - T4 Niveau.

Auch WotLK hat diese Entwicklung mitgemacht. Nur gibts halt hier auch T-Teile zu kaufen.
Was ich nicht unterstütze oder befürworte. Nur ist diese Entwicklung nicht neu sondern logisch und die Auswirkungen sind auch erst seit T9 für Marken stärker.
T8,5 (die 2 Teile) für Marken konnten sich nur sehr sehr wenige vor 3.2 leisten. Im Vergleich waren sie auch teuer!
T9 ist das erste wirkliche Low-Budget-T-Set. (Entsprechend sind wohl auch 70% der 4er Boni total für die Katz)


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich glauber er meinte mit middle age die zeitliche Epoche, sprich das Mittelalter ^^




hmm... argh du hast recht... ich bin dumm, jetzt isses wohl raus =P

aber dann seh ich immer noch nicht wo wow  von einem "taktischen" spiel zu einem cs-ähnlichen (countestrike ist übrigens ein taktikshooter) middle age shooter geworden ist... außer fantasymittelalter seh ich da echt nix von von counterstrike oder shooter, aber ich denke mal das sollte doch schon auf das CS-Kiddie-Klischee abzielen, dann ist meine antwort doch nicht so daneben^^


----------



## skuzy (17. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> T9 ist das erste wirkliche Low-Budget-T-Set. (Entsprechend sind wohl auch 70% der 4er Boni total für die Katz)



ich denke mal das liegt daran dass jeder später fit für die ICC sein soll, damit die auch jeder mal sieht - ich finds auch nicht schlimm wenn jeder t9 hat^^ verglichen mit den beiden höheren t9 stufen is das auch nimmer so toll... aber son farblicher unterschied wäre fein gewesen :/


edit: uhh übler doppelpost!


----------



## Rolandos (17. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Auch WotLK hat diese Entwicklung mitgemacht. Nur gibts halt hier auch T-Teile zu kaufen.
> Was ich nicht unterstütze oder befürworte. Nur ist diese Entwicklung nicht neu sondern logisch und die Auswirkungen sind auch erst seit T9 für Marken stärker.



Würde sogar befürworten, das es gute Teile *nur* für  Marken gibt die sich Jeder erspielen kann, erspielen nicht erwürfeln. 

Dann ist dieses gemecker, geheule, über die Itemstats wer nun was besser gebrauchen kann, endlich vorbei. Letztenz haben wieder mal drei Leut den Raid 20 minuten aufgehalten, wegen son'er scheiß Diskussion.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Würde sogar befürworten, das es gute Teile *nur* für  Marken gibt die sich Jeder erspielen kann, erspielen nicht erwürfeln.
> 
> Dann ist dieses gemecker, geheule, über die Itemstats wer nun was besser gebrauchen kann, endlich vorbei. Letztenz haben wieder mal drei Leut den Raid 20 minuten aufgehalten, wegen son'er scheiß Diskussion.



aber bitte nicht so billig!
jede woche kann sich jeder depp locker
54 marken holen.
ohne grosse anstrenung. die besseren schaffen es sogar auf 69 marken und mehr


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Öhhhh Skellettenkrieger, es gab in WotLk ziemlich zu beginn schon t7 gegen embleme des Heldentums zu holen, was dann weiter mit dem t7.5 zeugs ging und weiter bis jetzt hin zum t9 + zusätzlich nonepic items, und die Marken hierzu zu ergattern is echt null problemo (ich rede auch ned vom ganzen Set, nur die gewissen teile) + Archavonskammer, wo dir die Epics auch ins letzte Loch geschoben werden. In BC gabs T4 erstmal nicht gegen Marken und ich glaube erst mit Season 2 konnte man sich erstmals t4 gegen Marken holen, oder sogar noch später. Naja, is ja auch wurst. Wo wir uns denke ich alle einig sind is der Fakt, dass es einem mittlerweile so rüberkommt, wie wenn 90% der Items einen farblichen Aufschwung erhalten haben und nun einfach lila sind. Wer weiss, vielleicht kommen ja bald legendary-Rüstungssets raus, dann wird das der neue Standard.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Öhhhh Skellettenkrieger, es gab in WotLk ziemlich zu beginn schon t7 gegen embleme des Heldentums zu holen, was dann weiter mit dem t7.5 zeugs ging und weiter bis jetzt hin zum t9 + zusätzlich nonepic items, und die Marken hierzu zu ergattern is echt null problemo (ich rede auch ned vom ganzen Set, nur die gewissen teile) + Archavonskammer, wo dir die Epics auch ins letzte Loch geschoben werden. In BC gabs T4 erstmal nicht gegen Marken und ich glaube erst mit Season 2 konnte man sich erstmals t4 gegen Marken holen, oder sogar noch später. Naja, is ja auch wurst. Wo wir uns denke ich alle einig sind is der Fakt, dass es einem mittlerweile so rüberkommt, wie wenn 90% der Items einen farblichen Aufschwung erhalten haben und nun einfach lila sind. Wer weiss, vielleicht kommen ja bald legendary-Rüstungssets raus, dann wird das der neue Standard.



t7 genau so wie t8 gab es niemals alle teile gegen marken. das meinte ich damit.
t8 war extrem teuer als ulduar raus kam im vergleich zu den marken die man farmen konnte


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Nene, haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet. Hast recht. Wollte damit nur sagen, was man sich alles holen kann/konnte in WotLk im gegensatz zu BC. Ich bin das beste Beispiel: hab meine Char den ganzen Sommer über eingefroren gehabt. 4 Wochen nach "auftauen" war mein Char von full t7.5 auf Itemlevel 5k+. Das is im Prinzip wie wenn ich sagen würde in vier Wochen von t4 auf full t6 (ausser die SW Items, die Vergleich ich mal mit Icecrown) und das is ned normal. Du kannst ja heutzutage nichtmal mehr ein Erfolgserlebnis haben, wenn ein gutes Item für dich droppt, weil 2 Bosse weiter das selbe Item nochmal dropped, oder du ein gleichwertiges Item über Marken holen kannst, die du in nem halben Tag zusammen hast.
Ich bin selbst kein Fan davon, aber Blizz macht sich damit ein Konzept kaput und zwar das, ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben. Wer heute kein Epic mehr trägt is unten durch. Damals haste in ZulGurub sogar noch blaues Zeug bekommen. Welcher Raid dropped heute noch blaues zeug?


----------



## Rolandos (17. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht so billig!
> jede woche kann sich jeder depp locker
> 54 marken holen.
> ohne grosse anstrenung. die besseren schaffen es sogar auf 69 marken und mehr



Stimmt die Möglichkeit besteht, heist, Vielspieler bekommen die Marken schneller als wenig Spieler. Dann passt das doch wieder mit den möchtegern pro Spieler.

Ich habe pro Woche 15 bis maximal 20 Marken erspielt, weil ich ebend nicht so viel oft wie Andere spielte. 





Genomchen schrieb:


> rede auch ned vom ganzen Set, nur die gewissen teile) + Archavonskammer, wo dir die Epics auch ins letzte Loch geschoben werden. I




Verstehe ich auch nicht, ok, ich bin bestimmt schon 10 mal in der Kammer gewesen, aber habe nur ein einziges brauchbares Teil gewonnen.
Wo wird einem das reingeschoben.


----------



## Lari (17. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Jo klar, ich werd wegen dir jetzt meine Ingamechars auf dem tollen Buffedforum verlinken...freilich...


Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nichts anderes erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiel einfach weiter WoW und du kannst noch etwas über das "den Bach runtergehende WoW" und die "Generation Doof" philosophieren. Ich glaube für etwas anderes bist du ja garnicht mehr im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HF


----------



## STAENDIG.OOM (17. November 2009)

Vorab gesagt: ich war tapfer, stoisch und interessiert und habe alle Beiträge zu diesem Thread gelesen und auch meine eigenen bescheidenen Beiträge irgendwo auf den Seiten 42/43 geleistet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eines muss ich nochmals sagen: der TE hat einen sehr interessanten Thread erstellt, der hohen Zuspruch erhalten und angeregte Diskussionen mit allen Sichtweisen vom Zaun gebrochen hat, daher finde ich es extrem schade, dass er hier nicht auch einmal auf die vorgelegten Argumente eingeht und sich selbst einmal wieder äussert. Von Moderation dieses Threads will ich garnicht sprechen, aber mich würde wirklich interessieren, ob er "nur seinen Senf" ablassen wollte, oder ob diverse Beiträge und Argumente seine persönliche Sichtweise beeinflusst haben. Wirklich schade irgendwie.

Man zitiert sich nicht selbst (Sorry), aber bei all dem Hin und Her in dieser Diskussion, kann ich es nur wiederholen:





STAENDIG.OOM schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht endlich einmal von dem widersprüchlichen Wort "EINFACH" wegkommen und sich auf "KOMFORTABEL" in vielen Bereichen dieser Diskussion einigen? Für meinen Teil ist gegen komfortabel nämlich auch nichts einzuwenden.



An alle Classic Puristen: Endloses Farmen zur Raidvorbereitung, Buffs und Buff Food, das nur 10 Minuten gehalten hat (Buffen im 40er Raid, uargh), fehlende Portsteine (die Hexer wieder die Doofen und die Taschen nur mit Splittern gefüllt), kaum FP's und dann musste man noch von FP zu FP klicken, Tank- und Schurkenschwerter mit Wille drauf, die alten Skillbäume vor allem: wünscht Ihr Euch das im Ernst wieder? Eure Leistungen werden in keinster Weise geschmälert wenn heute Addons verwendet werden, die es im ersten Jahr nach Release verständlicherweise noch nicht gab. Und ganz ehrlich: der Classic Raider war damals genauso ein Noob wie die Leute heute, denn alles war neu und unbekannt. Heute wirst du aufgrund der langen Spiel- und Raiderfahrung aber kaum noch einen Classic und auch BC Spieler finden, den noch irgendetwas vom Hocker reisst. Anspruch ja. Aber wie ich schon einmal gesagt habe: Kologarns Augenstrahl als Boss Feature ist nichts Unbekanntes für einen Classic Raider, oder? Beste Grüsse nach AQ. Die Aufzählung von bereits bekannten Boss Features wäre endlos.




Super schrieb:


> Ich mein nach über 65 Instanzen und Schlachtzügen, wird es kaum was Unerwartetes geben, was den erfahrenen PvEler aus den Socken hauen wird, oder? Der Gewohnheit stellt Blizzard eine Masse an Spielern gegenüber, die derzeit die Instanzen bevölkern. Und das macht es dann wieder "anspruchsvoll".
> Man muss aus der Masse an Spielern den Teil herausfischen, der auch mit einer minimalen Änderung klar kommen könnte. Seht euch Maly an, eine minimale Änderung, da man diesen Boss nur über die Mithilfe eines Drachen klein bekommt. Oder die Instanz Ocu, die von so vielen Spielern gemieden wird. Die einen meiden sie weil sie zwar skill haben, jedoch Pech mit der Gruppe (allein gewinnt man da keinen Blumenstrauß), die Anderen meiden sie weil sie sich einfach überfordert fühlen. Der Anspruch bei WoW lag schon immer mehr in der Gruppen-Suche/Zusammenstellung als im Content.
> Und da man von Vornherein nicht sehen kann, wie sich ein Spieler anstellen wird und auf die Selbsteinschätzung des Einzelnen angewiesen ist, hat WoW nach wie vor seinen Reiz und seine Tücke.



/sign. Ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können. Für den erfahrenen Raider bzw. PVE-Spieler entwickeln sich viele Encounter als trivial, sobald man die Mechanik eines neuen Bosses erkannt hat. Ihn zu meistern ist dann aber natürlich eine ganz andere Sache, zumal bestimmte, bereits bekannte Encounter-Features bei neuen Bossen kombiniert werden (s.o. Kologarn). Für die angesprochene Gruppe im ersten Moment auch immer eine Herausforderung, aber eben wie schon gesagt nicht lange. In dieser Gruppe können auch Casuals sein, die mit wachen Augen Bosskämpfe bestreiten. Hier geht es primär um Erfahrung und um das Erkennen der Mechanik, mehr eigentlich nicht. 

Malygos als Raid Boss ist für mich immer noch eine sehr interessante Angelegenheit. Max. 9 Minuten voll Konzentration, dann Kampf im dreidimensionalen Raum und weder Orientierungshilfen auf der Plattform und insbesondere dann in Phase 3 auf den Drachen. Bei diesem Kampf zeigt sich meiner Meinung nach, wer Raiderfahrung besitzt, denn das Equip ist für diesen Kampf eigentlich sekundär. Wer hier nicht mit voller Konzentration zu Werke geht, den Damage im Vortex und Phase 2 nicht schnell gegenheilen kann, die Funken nicht zu nutzen weiss und nicht in der Lage ist, auf die Lords und die Scions fokussierten (Burst-) Dmg zu produzieren, um für Phase 3 ein Maximum an Zeit herauszuholen - je mehr Zeit für Phase 3, desto besser für das Sammeln und das Dotten von Malygos - der hat da drin keinen Spass. Ich war kürzlich wieder einmal mit meinem Twink Tank da drin und freute mich über das Adrenalin (zum Vergleich: bei PDK geht der Ruhepuls nur unmerklich hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und über die fluchenden und scheiternden DD und Heiler. Ein paar Repkosten halt, was solls. Es ist keine Schande, bei Malygos zu scheitern in einem Random Raid. 



Braamséry schrieb:


> Und klar, wenn jemand ne Ini geht, die net dem Itemlvl entspricht isses einfacher, war ja immer so. Und meinetwegen kann eine gut eq-rnd grp ja bessere erfolgschancen haben als eine schlechter equipte Gildentruppe. Aber wenn du das mal mit BC vergleichst, weil Classic dazu netma geeignet is, wirst du sehen, dass das Wort RND zu BC Zeiten nach Gruul plötzlich netmehr exisiterte.
> Da gab es für Maggi/SSC/TK/MH/BT/SW (wobei die letzten 3 ja klar sind) niemals rnds. Höchstens welche die das wirklich gut kannten und dann die mangelnde teamarbeit durch EQ im T6 Bereich kompensiert haben.
> 
> Das Gegenargument würd ich gerne mal hören. Und wirklich sagen, dass es damals rnd grps gab. Sonst ist ja dumm.
> ...



/sign 
Das Argument des fehlenden Equipments für Raid Invites greift einfach nicht mehr. Die Items, die fast schon Free Loot mässig in PDC und in Archavons Kammer ausgeschüttet werden, haben extrem gute Stats. Selbst wer nur 10er Raids geht, kam/kommt an sehr gutes Equipment leicht heran. Und was bedeutet das schluss endlich: Overgeared bis sonst wohin. Mit Sicherheit eine riesige Vereinfachung für Quests, 5er Inis und einfache Raids wie Obsi, Archavons Kammer und Naxx.

Aber: So lässt PDK auch zu einem echten Witz werden. Im 10er und 25er mit Random Raid in max. 2,5h zu Anub, während allein in U10 bei viellen Stamm Raids immer noch gewiped wird bei Mimiron und die anderen T-Bosse auch nicht auf Farm Status kommen bei dem ein oder anderen Raid. Ich habe es schon einmal gesagt: PDK kann ich einfach nicht als einen Standard bzw. eine Raidinstanz an sich betrachten, wie Ulduar oder all die Raid Instanzen aus BC-Zeiten.

Gruss
OOM


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Schau Rolandos, was ich mein is folgendes:
Archa is im Gegensatz zu den Drops ein Witz. Koralon dropped im 25er t9,xy. Der Boss is mehr nen nonelite mit zufällig nem Kranz um den Charkopf. Das mein ich mit "überall reingeschoben". Archa is für mich wie ne Eventini mit dem Unterschied, das da Itemlevel 245/232 dropped und das is steht wie gesagt nicht im Verhältnis zueinander.
Und du machst 15-20 Marken in einer Woche, ich mach das in 2h. Deshalb meinte Skelettenkrieger, dann nicht so billig. Als Beispiel: ich habe mir die 2 t8,5 Teile in glaube 3-4 Tagen geholt gehabt, da war nichts schweres dabei.

SUPER PEPE
Du sagst genau das was ich ständig predige: WoW ist nicht schwer, die Schwierigkeit in dem Spiel gesaltet sich darin, 10/25 (7oder damals 40 Mann) zu koordinieren. Würde jeder der Spieler seiner Aufgabe nachgehen (und nicht brainafk saltos in der Gegend hüpfen) gäbe es keine wipes sondern nur firstkills.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Nene, haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet. Hast recht. Wollte damit nur sagen, was man sich alles holen kann/konnte in WotLk im gegensatz zu BC. Ich bin das beste Beispiel: hab meine Char den ganzen Sommer über eingefroren gehabt. 4 Wochen nach "auftauen" war mein Char von full t7.5 auf Itemlevel 5k+. Das is im Prinzip wie wenn ich sagen würde in vier Wochen von t4 auf full t6 (ausser die SW Items, die Vergleich ich mal mit Icecrown) und das is ned normal. Du kannst ja heutzutage nichtmal mehr ein Erfolgserlebnis haben, wenn ein gutes Item für dich droppt, weil 2 Bosse weiter das selbe Item nochmal dropped, oder du ein gleichwertiges Item über Marken holen kannst, die du in nem halben Tag zusammen hast.
> Ich bin selbst kein Fan davon, aber Blizz macht sich damit ein Konzept kaput und zwar das, ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben. Wer heute kein Epic mehr trägt is unten durch. Damals haste in ZulGurub sogar noch blaues Zeug bekommen. Welcher Raid dropped heute noch blaues zeug?



die Farbe an sich kannst du sogar unterordnen.
Viel wichtiger erscheint meine oft gestellte Frage: macht es Sinn Raids zu designen die NICHT aufeinander aufbauen?
Dadurch würde schon ein Grosser Teil des Erfolgserlebnisses gestaltet und auch die Gildenlandschaft wieder attraktiver werden.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Sehe ich ein wenig anders. Auf den Sheep/Banish/Fear Button drücken kann jeder. Aus Voidzones/Feuer/etc herauslaufen, Buffs teilen durch Laufen (Hodir in Ulduar, Würmer in pdk) und dabei noch genug Schaden machen ist für mich ein Apsekt von "Skill" der auch in den jetzigen Raids noch gefordert wird




Tut mir leid..... aus voidzones zu laufen, also 3m nach links oder rechts, oder bei rat vllt mal 10m is keine herausvorderung und buffs verteilen auchnicht.... die bossfähigkeiten in pdk sind allesamt einfach, sogar noch einfacher als damals karazan(siehe arans schemen oder moroes).... cc machen is wie du sagst auch keine schwierigkeit....
das einzige was in raids gefordert wird ist nichts anderes als mal 30% des gehirns zu benutzen und sich zu konzentrieren, und genau daran scheitern die meisten raids leider^^.... 
ich persönlich schreibe mir für jeden boss den ich noch nicht kenne in etwa 5 kurzen stichpunkten auf welche fähigkeiten/phasen er hat und basta dann kann ich nixmehr falsch machen, dazu kommt noch dbm, was mir eigentlich eh schon alles im voraus zeigt....^^
sogar pdok ist nicht mit pre-wotlk vergleichbar, denn das einzige was sich ändert ist der schaden, das movement bleibt "in etwa" gleich....

leider wird auch oft der aspekt vergessen dass seit wotlk sich die grafik des spiels drastisch geändert hat, also braucht man auch einen leistungsstarken pc mit anständigem i-net um die theorie in die tat umzusetzen..... möglicherweise haben die einen oder anderen skill und sagen dennoch des game is schwer, doch vielleicht sagen die das nur weil deren pc nicht genug power für das game hat^^

bin wirklich auf 3.3 gespannt, aber wies aussieht wird dort nach nem monat eh jeder wieder durchrushen....


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ...



Und genau hier kommt meine Frage, was an früheren Raids schwerer war als an den jetzigen?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und genau hier kommt meine Frage, was an früheren Raids schwerer war als an den jetzigen?



Geh einfach mal nach zul gurub und achte darauf was für fähigkeiten allein schon die trashmobs auspacken..... geschweige denn, dass man dort für die "damals schweren" bosse gerade mal blaues equip bekam^^

oder zum molten core^^..... das wirste warscheindlich nichtmal heute mit 10 80gern schaffen, weil die bosse vieeel zu harte fähigkeiten haben, lol

ausserdem gab es bei t-sets keine token, also musste man das glück haben das auch genau das benötigte item gedroppt ist, dazu kommt noch dass von 40 mann etwa mindestens 3-4 leute das item auch wollen, dann brauchste noch würfelglück..... naja in allem hast du länger gebraucht um an equip zu kommen als heute^^

klar ab nem gewissen moment, und equipstatus hatte man auch weniger probleme in raids, also gab es irgendwann auch farmstatus wie heute, doch bis dahin vergingen glatt 2,5 jahre^^..... einiger server legten nichtmal naxx oder aq40 weil einfach das equip fehlte^^

naja wie gesagt, die bosse teilten damals ordentlicher aus als heute, das movement war extremer und die gefrage konzentration logischerweise auch..... 

tut mir leid, doch wer heutzutage bei thaddius oder bei anub'arak verreckt dem fehlts einfach an movement, mehr ist das nicht^^.....


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal nach zul gurub und achte darauf was für fähigkeiten allein schon die trashmobs auspacken..... geschweige denn, dass man dort für die "damals schweren" bosse gerade mal blaues equip bekam^^
> 
> ausserdem gab es bei t-sets keine token, also musste man das glück haben das auch genau das benötigte item gedroppt ist, dazu kommt noch dass von 40 mann etwa mindestens 3-4 leute das item auch wollen, dann brauchste noch würfelglück..... naja in allem hast du länger gebraucht um an equip zu kommen als heute^^



Also hat sich die Schwierigkeit der Raids an dem Equipstand der Spieler gemessen? Dann gäbe es aber eine einfache Methode, den aktuellen Content wieder schwieriger zu machen.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal nach zul gurub und achte darauf was für fähigkeiten allein schon die trashmobs auspacken..... geschweige denn, dass man dort für die "damals schweren" bosse gerade mal blaues equip bekam^^
> 
> ausserdem gab es bei t-sets keine token, also musste man das glück haben das auch genau das benötigte item gedroppt ist, dazu kommt noch dass von 40 mann etwa mindestens 3-4 leute das item auch wollen, dann brauchste noch würfelglück..... naja in allem hast du länger gebraucht um an equip zu kommen als heute^^



wobei ZG mit 20 Mann war und rel viel Epics gedroppt sind...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Also hat sich die Schwierigkeit der Raids an dem Equipstand der Spieler gemessen? Dann gäbe es aber eine einfache Methode, den aktuellen Content wieder schwieriger zu machen.



so ist es.... epic war damals wie n orden....

heutzutage ist epic einfach nurnoch ne farbe geworden^^


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> wobei ZG mit 20 Mann war und rel viel Epics gedroppt sind...



Dann verstehe ich aber immer noch nicht, warum einige behaupten, Classic Raids wären weitaus schwerer als die heutigen, wenn es alle nur eine Frage des Equips ist.


----------



## Natar (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal nach zul gurub und achte darauf was für fähigkeiten allein schon die trashmobs auspacken..... geschweige denn, dass man dort für die "damals schweren" bosse gerade mal blaues equip bekam^^
> 
> ausserdem gab es bei t-sets keine token, also musste man das glück haben das auch genau das benötigte item gedroppt ist, dazu kommt noch dass von 40 mann etwa mindestens 3-4 leute das item auch wollen, dann brauchste noch würfelglück..... naja in allem hast du länger gebraucht um an equip zu kommen als heute^^



er meint an den raids an sich, nicht das equipen

also da wären wie schon gesagt:
- härtere trashpassagen *der raid konnte bei trashmob stehen, das kam vor!*
- schwierigere organisation
- mehr überraschungseffekte
- weniger lernpassagen
- linearer ablauf, mehr frustpotential
- das spielprinzip an sich*heilerprio --> reihenfolge...

dass die spielergemeinschaft im verlaufe der letzten jahre auch etwas gelernt hat ist unbestreitbar, die bosse in aq40/naxx60er würden heute auch schneller fallen, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> er meint an den raids an sich, nicht das equipen
> 
> also da wären wie schon gesagt:
> - härtere trashpassagen *der raid konnte bei trashmob stehen, das kam vor!*
> ...



Also kann man es mit Fahrradfahren vergleichen?! Der Anfang war schwer(Classic), doch so öfter man es probiert hat(BC), desto einfacher wurde es (WotLK)

Kann man das so sagen?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> wobei ZG mit 20 Mann war und rel viel Epics gedroppt sind...




stimmt schon, war nur wegen dem beispiel der trashmobs....

ich sag nur zu bc-zeiten lief es bei mir so ab..... ich hatte grünes/blaues equip auf 70, logo wollte keiner mich mitnehmen, also musste ich erstmal 2-3 wochen lang farmen gehen damit ich mir 3 eisschattenzwirnteile herstellen konnte, gleichzeitig musste ich erstmal mein dungeon set zusammenkratzen.....

ERST dann war ich ready für Kara....

was ist heute?..... hero hero hero hero hero..... auf gehts nach PDK ^^


----------



## McChrystal (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ..... naja in allem hast du länger gebraucht um an equip zu kommen als heute^^


Und deshalb waren die Raidbosse schwieriger? Weil man längere Zeit Equip farmen musste?^^ 

Für mich lag es einzig daran, dass 40 Mann koordiniert werden mussten und nicht "nur" 25 oder 10.


----------



## Natar (17. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Also kann man es mit Fahrradfahren vergleichen?! Der Anfang war schwer(Classic), doch so öfter man es probiert hat(BC), desto einfacher wurde es (WotLK)
> 
> Kann man das so sagen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

frage, hast du classic geraidet? *nicht bös gemeint*

anderes fakt: bei uns *onyxia* wurde kel nicht gekillt zu 60er zeiten, bei saph war schluss. wenn ich heute seh seh ich "content clear", 
"content clear", "content clear ausser alone in the dark", content clear ausser a tribut to immortality und was es nicht alles gibt"

rdm-raids vanilla waren bei zg nach 4-5 bossen fertig, mc war 1 boss schon ein wonnegefühl, ich denke man kann die verschiedenen raidzeiten nicht wirklich vergleichen

edit: aber ja, dein vergleich ist nicht falsch, durch die situation *mehr spielkenntnisse, mehr unterstützung durch addons etc.* hat das spiel einfach gemacht

nur könnte man jetzt anmerken, die ansprüche der spielmechanik steigt nicht proportional zum können der allg. spielergemeinschaft


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Und deshalb waren die Raidbosse schwieriger? Weil man längere Zeit Equip farmen musste?^^
> 
> Für mich lag es einzig daran, dass 40 Mann koordiniert werden mussten und nicht "nur" 25 oder 10.




du lol ich bin kein analysator.... es gibt viele faktoren wieso die raids schwerer waren (siehe 50 seiten thread darüber).... alle aufzuzählen und dazu erklärungen abgeben wäre verrückt.... da kann ich gleich wow-wissenschaftler werden....

aber jeder der mir das nicht glaubt, soll doch mal mit nem heilkollegen ab nach zg oder nen weltenboss legen gehen, dann wird er sofort verstehen was ich meine.... klar der dmg wird euch nich umhauen aber die passiven fähigkeiten der bosse sind nicht mit heute vergleichbar^^

man siehe alleine schon stratholme, ich hab heutzutage scho mühe dort den timerun für des mount alleine zu machen, jetz stell sich einer mal nen frischen 60er vor der da durch muss..... naja wie auch immer^^

---

so nich wundern ich bin in der arbeit.... bin eben mal nen moment weg^^


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> man siehe alleine schon stratholme, ich hab heutzutage scho mühe dort den timerun für des mount alleine zu machen, jetz stell sich einer mal nen frischen 60er vor der da durch muss..... naja wie auch immer^^



Also Strath alleine ist für meinen Magier und den Pala meiner Freundin kein Problem.
Aber in einem anderen Thread wurde Strath auch oft als schwerste Ini zu Classic-Zeiten genannt.


----------



## howu (17. November 2009)

Spieler A: Ich hab Anub umgenatzt, ich hab den Content clear

Spieler B: Cool, wir könnten noch jemand für Mimiron brauchen ;-)

Spieler A: Mimiwer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btt: Ich denke, Blizz hat sich generell bei der Ausrüstungsentwicklung selbst überholt. Die Attribute und Stats sind einfach zu schnell in die Höhe gerast. Das ist aber nicht neu, das gab es Ende BC auch. Aktuell bei der Zitadelle das gleiche.
Was vorher keinen interessiert hat, weil die Massen zufrieden waren, zeigt sich an denen, die keine DPS zur Daseinsberechtigung brauchen: den Tanks.
In SWP sowie jetzt in der Zitadelle merkt man, daß die Mobs in der Theorie so hart zuschlagen müssten, das ein Balancing absurd wird. Ergo gibt´s wieder n Debuff. Analog läßt sich das auch auf die anderen Klassen auch übertragen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (17. November 2009)

Ich denke es ist das Spiel mit der Waage. Macht man den Content leichter und das Equip für alle zugänglich, maulen die Pros rum da sie keine Herrausforderung mehr haben und jeder andere Depp mit dem selben Equip rumläuft was sie sich in harten Stunden des Raidens erarbeitet haben. Macht man den Content nun schwerer dann maulen die Cousels rum, da es ja unfair ist das sie das selbe Geld wie die Pros bezahlen aber nicht den gesammten Spielkontent sehen können da sie schlichtweg zu schlecht sind. Man kann es halt nicht jedem Recht machen, das ist wie in der Demokratie =)

Ich danke auch das Addons sehr dazu beitragen das Spiel zu erleichern. Dort wo Healer früher noch schauen mussten wer gedmgt ist und schnell heilen, können sie heut nur noch durch ein Klick aufs Interface den der am wenigsten hat schön hoch healen. Da wo man früher aufpassen musste mit der Aggro, reicht heute ein Blick auf das Interface und man weiß wo man sich in der Aggro Liste befindet und kann seinen Dmg Output so regeln. So könnte es noch stundenlang weitergehen...

wurd bestimmt alles schon 10 mal gesagt aber egal^^

mfg IkilledKenny


----------



## Natar (17. November 2009)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist das Spiel mit der Waage. Macht man den Content leichter und das Equip für alle zugänglich, maulen die Pros rum da sie keine Herrausforderung mehr haben und jeder andere Depp mit dem selben Equip rumläuft was sie sich in harten Stunden des Raidens erarbeitet haben. Macht man den Content nun schwerer dann maulen die Cousels rum, da es ja unfair ist das sie das selbe Geld wie die Pros bezahlen aber nicht den gesammten Spielkontent sehen können da sie schlichtweg zu schlecht sind. Man kann es halt nicht jedem Recht machen, das ist wie in der Demokratie =)



zu diesem thema gibts noch den englischsprachigen thread
wow-forum

wird unteranderem die sicht der sogenannten elitegilden erklärt, wie z.bsp. vis major, welche nach mehr als 4 jahren top50 gaming das game verlassen hat


----------



## McChrystal (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> man siehe alleine schon stratholme, ich hab heutzutage scho mühe dort den timerun für des mount alleine zu machen, jetz stell sich einer mal nen frischen 60er vor der da durch muss..... naja wie auch immer^^


Also Strat mit ist Timerun locker alleine zu machen. Und einem frisch 60er ging es nicht anders als einem frisch 80er heutzutage in HdB..., aber kehren wir zum Thema zurück ;-)

Ich bin übrigens auch kein Wissenschaftler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie du ja selbst sagst, ist das meiste schon auf den 50 Seiten gesagt worden. Ich bin einfach nicht der Meinung, dass man Zeitaufwand (farmen aller Art) mit Schwierigkeit gleichsetzen kann/soll. Ich bin auch keni Fan davon , dass ein frisch 80er in wenigen Tagen PdK ready ist und hätte lieber linearen Aufbau für jeden Char (dann gäbe es auch wieder mehr Raids in Naxx und Uldu). Aber ich bin sicher, dass die Classicbosse mit den heutigen Erfahrungen der Spieler um einiges schneller fallen würden.


----------



## Ghost259 (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal nach zul gurub und achte darauf was für fähigkeiten allein schon die trashmobs auspacken..... geschweige denn, dass man dort für die "damals schweren" bosse gerade mal blaues equip bekam^^
> 
> oder zum molten core^^..... das wirste warscheindlich nichtmal heute mit 10 80gern schaffen, weil die bosse vieeel zu harte fähigkeiten haben, lol
> 
> ...



Also das MC nichtmal mit 10 80gern zu schaffen ist, ist nen Witz, und wirklich sehr übertrieben.
Die bosse sind ALLE(!) auch Ragnaros gut mit 2-4 guten Leuten schaffbar, solange wenigstens einer ein Heiler ist, und im bestenfall noch einen Tank sowieso 1-2 DD´s.Was Ragnaros heute an Schaden macht ist ein totaler Witz, und kann aus meiner perönlichen Erfahrung sogar von einem einizgen Heiler (in meinem Fall Restoschami) alleine geheilt werden.
Was die Bosse damals an schaden gemacht haben ist nämlich nen purer Witz, Warum?!
Weil die Zahlen, vorallem die HP Zahlen ins unermessliche gestiegen sind.Heute hat ein guter Tank unbuffed was um die 40k...früher hatte ein sehr gut equipter Tank (Naxx Equip) grade mal was an die 10k...wenn überhaupt.
Darum sind die Schadenszahlen von den alten Bossen auch im Vergleich sehr gering.Was auch logisch ist.


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Du sagst es Howu.
Die Entwicklung der Stats der Items, der HP/Avoid Möglichkeit bei Tanks und vor allem das ständige anpassen an den Spieler/ an die Masse hat WoW leider dahin gebracht wo es heute is. Ich kann mich nur an damals erinnern: Meine Hexe hatte bei ihrem ersten Mal Kara gebuffed 750 Spelldmg, da werden jetzt einge von euch gucken, ja 750 Spelldmg. Im Laufe des Contents ist man dann mit Destro gut gewesen, wenn man so seine 1200-1400 Spell hatte. Was is heute? Ich hab Hexer mit 3.4k spell gesehen, einfach nur krank.

Und Baru, ein Boss war damals schlicht komplexer und hat weniger Fehler erlaubt. Heute kannst du bei Heigan alles ausser 2 Heiler und Tank verrecken lassen und zergst den ollen trotzdem um. Heute kannst du bei Ony allein mit Heiler stehen und kriegst den Drachen theoretisch down. Wären damals auch nur 2 DDs bei Nightbane verreckt, hätte das ziemlich sicher nen Wipe verursacht, weil dmg in der Luftphase auf die Skelette gefehlt hätte und ich kann da fröhlich weiter aufzählen^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. November 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Also Strat mit ist Timerun locker alleine zu machen. Und einem frisch 60er ging es nicht anders als einem frisch 80er heutzutage in HdB..., aber kehren wir zum Thema zurück ;-)
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auch kein Wissenschaftler
> 
> ...



Ich würde behaupten dass mit frischen 80ern die Skillniveaumässig PDK25 Rdy sind Illidan nicht zu legen ist.
Mit PDK80ern Kann der einfach Over-Nuked werden. Bravo. Was ne Leistung.
Der Aktuelle Gradmesser der Schwierigkeit ist ausserhalb von PDoK25 einfach Yogg-Saron.
Da wipen sich auch heute noch Gilden mit 10-20 T9,25 Spielern tot...


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Du sagst es Howu.
> Die Entwicklung der Stats der Items, der HP/Avoid Möglichkeit bei Tanks und vor allem das ständige anpassen an den Spieler/ an die Masse hat WoW leider dahin gebracht wo es heute is. Ich kann mich nur an damals erinnern: Meine Hexe hatte bei ihrem ersten Mal Kara gebuffed 750 Spelldmg, da werden jetzt einge von euch gucken, ja 750 Spelldmg. Im Laufe des Contents ist man dann mit Destro gut gewesen, wenn man so seine 1200-1400 Spell hatte. Was is heute? Ich hab Hexer mit 3.4k spell gesehen, einfach nur krank.
> 
> Und Baru, ein Boss war damals schlicht komplexer und hat weniger Fehler erlaubt. Heute kannst du bei Heigan alles ausser 2 Heiler und Tank verrecken lassen und zergst den ollen trotzdem um. Heute kannst du bei Ony allein mit Heiler stehen und kriegst den Drachen theoretisch down. Wären damals auch nur 2 DDs bei Nightbane verreckt, hätte das ziemlich sicher nen Wipe verursacht, weil dmg in der Luftphase auf die Skelette gefehlt hätte und ich kann da fröhlich weiter aufzählen^^



Aber kann man das auf die heutigen Raids nicht auch beziehen? Wenn bei Ony die Melee-DDs tot sind und der Tank den Mob hinten nicht down bekommt bevor die Welpen kommen wirds doch auch nen Whipe. Und wenn bei Anubarak 2 DDs fehlen kanns auch schon sehr eng werden.


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Ich muss sagar gerade feststellen, dass genau das der Fehler von Blizz war (aus Sicht von Blizz natürlich gut^^):
Damals konntest du dir keinen Fehler erlauben. Ein fehler bedeutete den Wipe. Heute kannst du teils Bosse downzergen, falls sie nicht gerade den Killer Enragetimer haben. Und ist ja auch irgendwo verständlich. Ich weiss noch wie oft wir damals bei Gruuhl gewiped sind. So oft, dass es am Ende keinen Spass mehr gemacht hat. Klar wurde er dann irgendwann gelegt, aber viele die ich damals so kannte hatten mit Maggi und Gruuhl die Lust am Raiden verloren (klingt doof, war aber so, sind zu pvplern geworden). Und Blizz hat das offensichtlich bemerkt, dass viele Spieler auch einfach keine Lust haben Tagelang vor dem gleichen Graphikhaufen zu stehen und nichts zu erreichen. Also - und das ist nur eine Schätzung von mir - kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Blizz deshalb mehr Fehler zulässt in Inis. Dies allerdings nur eben bi pdok. PDOK10er ist schon etwas erbarmungsloser, was Fehler angeht, und pdok25er is dann wieder so wie in guten alten Zeiten. Fehler=wipe, wie es sein mus^^

baru
Nö, Ony kann ich nicht zustimmen, da is uns schonmal ganz am Anfang der SecTank abgenippelt und ich hab alles getankt^^Sowohl Welpen, als auch Add, als auch Ony, alles gleichzeitig^^ Skelletor is mein Zeuge, er hat mir da nämlich den Arsch über Wasser gehalten.
Und bei Anub kann ich dir auch ned ganz zustimmen. Fehlen 2 DDs (btw fehlen die bei uns sehr oft, weil immer einer irgendwo während des fights verreckt), so is der Boss immernoch killbar. Haben damals bei Nethergroll 2 DDs gefehlt, hats schon garnimmer geklappt, Moroes ganz zu schweigen, etc etc^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ich muss sagar gerade feststellen, dass genau das der Fehler von Blizz war (aus Sicht von Blizz natürlich gut^^):
> Damals konntest du dir keinen Fehler erlauben. Ein fehler bedeutete den Wipe. Heute kannst du teils Bosse downzergen, falls sie nicht gerade den Killer Enragetimer haben. Und ist ja auch irgendwo verständlich. Ich weiss noch wie oft wir damals bei Gruuhl gewiped sind. So oft, dass es am Ende keinen Spass mehr gemacht hat. Klar wurde er dann irgendwann gelegt, aber viele die ich damals so kannte hatten mit Maggi und Gruuhl die Lust am Raiden verloren (klingt doof, war aber so, sind zu pvplern geworden). Und Blizz hat das offensichtlich bemerkt, dass viele Spieler auch einfach keine Lust haben Tagelang vor dem gleichen Graphikhaufen zu stehen und nichts zu erreichen. Also - und das ist nur eine Schätzung von mir - kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Blizz deshalb mehr Fehler zulässt in Inis. *Dies allerdings nur eben bi pdok. PDOK10er ist schon etwas erbarmungsloser, was Fehler angeht, und pdok25er is dann wieder so wie in guten alten Zeiten. Fehler=wipe, wie es sein mus^^*



Hurra! Es hat wieder jemand eingesehen dass PDoK25 so anspruchsvoll ist wie sehr sehr viel in BC! Ich freu mich!


----------



## Boccanegra (17. November 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Aber ich bin sicher, dass die Classicbosse mit den heutigen Erfahrungen der Spieler um einiges schneller fallen würden.


Von welchen Spielern redest Du denn da? Von den Leuten, die mit Release oder in den ersten Wochen nach Release begannen? Die die ersten MC-Raids auf die Beine stellten? Oder von denen, die mit BC kamen oder gar erst mit LK?

Klar, die Pioniere von einst würden die alten Bosse schneller legen ... wir kennen die ja auch zur Genüge. Ich zb. habe über ein Nullsummen-DKP mein T1 vollständig gesammelt. Classicspieler können sich da schon ausrechnen wie oft ich dann in MC gewesen sein muss. Und wir lernten auch in einem 40er Raid zu agieren, so etwas zu organisieren und zu leiten. Wir haben auch ohne diverse Addons angefangen die die Encounter extrem erleichtern. Alleine schon Omen oder andere Aggro-Meter haben da ihren Teil dazu beigetragen und manchem Wipe vorgebeugt, von Boss-Mods und diversen Heiler-Addons mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Aber die Spieler die später dazu kamen, die kennen das alles nicht. Für die sind alle diese Addons Standard. Würden die heute alle von Blizzard abgeschaltet, das Heulen und Zähneknirschen wäre groß, und die Raid-Community müsste wohl wieder lernen, was wir vor Jahren gut kannten: stundenlanges Wipen an einem Boss bis ein Encounter auch beim letzten der 40 Leute des Raids sitzt.


----------



## McChrystal (17. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten dass mit frischen 80ern die Skillniveaumässig PDK25 Rdy sind Illidan nicht zu legen ist.
> Mit PDK80ern Kann der einfach Over-Nuked werden. Bravo. Was ne Leistung.
> Der Aktuelle Gradmesser der Schwierigkeit ist ausserhalb von PDoK25 einfach Yogg-Saron.
> Da wipen sich auch heute noch Gilden mit 10-20 T9,25 Spielern tot...


Da gebe ich dir recht. Ich habe aber auch nie behauptet, das PdK Skillmässig schwierig ist, sondern nur equipmässig-rdy geschrieben. Wir hatte Anub im 10er im zweiten Try down, da tauchten bei uns schon einige Fragezeichen zur Schwerigkeit auf. Vor allem, da wir in Uldu noch lange nicht bei Yoggi waren. Und deshalb bin ich für den linearen Raidprogress. Wenn man zuerst Yoggi leegn müsste, um nach PdK zu gehen, würden sicher weniger rumwhinen, der Content sei zu leicht. Auch wenn dann PdK nach Yoggi eine Enttäuschung ist. PdoK ist hingegen sehr anspruchsvoll. Es werden keine Fehler verziehen.


----------



## howu (17. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Der Aktuelle Gradmesser der Schwierigkeit ist ausserhalb von PDoK25 einfach Yogg-Saron.
> Da wipen sich auch heute noch Gilden mit 10-20 T9,25 Spielern tot...


Seh ich auch so. Ich wage mal die Spekulation, daß Blizz gemerkt hat, daß Ulduar nicht für alle einfach so zu machen ist und hat es in PdK langsam angehen lassen. Dadurch hat sich mit 3.2 ein Großteil der Raids dahin aufgemacht und Ulduar halb stehen lassen. Da ich nur für den 10er sprechen kann, beziehe mich auf den. Aber da ist ganz klar Mimiron+ ein anderes Kaliber als PdK. Ulduar ist jedenfalls verwaist (wenn man den allabendlichen Gruppensuchen glauben darf) und das nicht nur im 10er.
In diesem Sinne: PdK war gestern, Yogg, wir kommen ;-) Und Arthas soll die Gefriertruhe schon mal anschmeißen, es könnte heiß werden^^


edit: sprachliches Gewurschtel bereinigt^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Also Strat mit ist Timerun locker alleine zu machen. Und einem frisch 60er ging es nicht anders als einem frisch 80er heutzutage in HdB..., aber kehren wir zum Thema zurück ;-)
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auch kein Wissenschaftler
> 
> ...




jojo klar alleine machen.... solange bis du die krankheit bekommst wo du 100% weniger heilung bekommst, dann will ich sehen wie du die alle "umnatzt"^^

aber abgesehen davon hast du scho recht....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

@howu^^

ich bin einverstanden dass general u yogg scho schwer sind, doch wozu noch dahingehen wenn pdk/pdok besseres zeug droppt^^..... icecrown is für pdk equip ausgelegt, glaub mit ulduarsachen wirds probleme geben^^


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> jojo klar alleine machen.... solange bis du die krankheit bekommst wo du 100% weniger heilung bekommst, dann will ich sehen wie du die alle "umnatzt"^^



Redest du immer noch von Stratholme?


----------



## nengo (17. November 2009)

hmm mal zu den "früher nicht vorhandenen guides für bosse": ich habe hier noch einige alte zeitschriften liegen mit guides zu zul'gurub, bwl und das alte naxx...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Redest du immer noch von Stratholme?



yop^^


----------



## -Baru- (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> yop^^



Also ich kann nur für mich sprechen. Als Magier brauch ich in Strath keine Heilung. Wie meine Freudin mit ihrem Pala da durchrauscht weiß ich nicht, aber von Problemen hat sie nie geredet


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

hm.... gut mitlerweile gibts ja anständiges equip u dmg, glaub hast scho recht dürfte scho schneller gehen mittlerweile.....

allerdings jede klasse kann dort auf keinen fall allein durchrushen, wegen der besagten krankheit die btw glaub sogar 10 minuten hält u jegliche heilung auf 0% setzt...... ^^


----------



## Lefrondon (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Und Baru, ein Boss war damals schlicht komplexer und hat weniger Fehler erlaubt. Heute kannst du bei Heigan alles ausser 2 Heiler und Tank verrecken lassen und zergst den ollen trotzdem um. Heute kannst du bei Ony allein mit Heiler stehen und kriegst den Drachen theoretisch down. Wären damals auch nur 2 DDs bei Nightbane verreckt, hätte das ziemlich sicher nen Wipe verursacht, weil dmg in der Luftphase auf die Skelette gefehlt hätte und ich kann da fröhlich weiter aufzählen^^


Ony wurde schon zu 60er-Zeiten mit einer Gruppe nur aus Priestern gelegt ;-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Ony wurde schon zu 60er-Zeiten mit einer Gruppe nur aus Priestern gelegt ;-)



schade dass meiner nich dabei war xD..... wobei du theoretisch quasi jede ini mit nur einer einzigen art klasse machen könntest^^..... wobei ein tank müsste scho dabei sein, aber mal angenommen ich mach pdok mit nur heilern und 2 tanks hahahaha da muss jeder nur kuscheln und alle casten permanent heilige nova hahahahaha

hört sich echt n1 an diese taktik xD...... oder nen raid aus nur blut dks.... ach schade die auren stacken ja nichmehr ;-)


----------



## howu (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> @howu^^
> 
> ich bin einverstanden dass general u yogg scho schwer sind, doch wozu noch dahingehen wenn pdk/pdok besseres zeug droppt^^..... icecrown is für pdk equip ausgelegt, glaub mit ulduarsachen wirds probleme geben^^


Weil dicke Epixxe kein Ersatz für Spiel, Spaß, Spannung sind. PdK geht und kann jeder. Ist leider die schon erwähnte fehlende Linearität.

Außerdem bleibt bei 2x 3h Raid pro Woche immer mal n Stündchen für PdK ;-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Weil Equip kein Ersatz für Spiel, Spaß, Spannung ist. PdK geht und kann jeder. Ist leider die schon erwähnte fehlende Linearität.
> 
> Außerdem bleibt bei 2x 3h Raid pro Woche immer mal n Stündchen für PdK ;-)




in dem punkt muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben..... doch da sind wir mal wieder beim thema.... die einen wollen spass freude wasweisich^^ die anderen wollen equip equip equip..... von daher kommt ja eh jeder auf seinen geschmack^^..... ich bin jedenfalls itemgeil, ne spass, aber ich hab etwa 4 jahre lang wow auf spassebene gezockt, und im prinzip hasse ich das game jetzt, das einzige was ich jetzt noch mag is highcontent raiden^^.....

was anderes mach ich in dem game nichmehr, kein craften, keine q, keine dailies(ausser hero daily), kein angeln, kein erfolge sammeln und auf mounts/pets kak ich sowieso^^..... aber da bin ich glaub eh n einzelfall hehehe


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Lefrondon, die Ausnahme betätigt die Regel. Wieviele Priester waren dass? Waren es 40? wann war es? Zu Beginn der Onyzeit, oder dann als jeder schon gut genug equipped war? Was du nennst is nicht Gang und gebe gewesen. Und warte mal, wenn ich mit meiner Hexe und 20 Heilern im Rücken wo hingeh, dann wette ich krieg ich jeden Boss im alleingang down. Also was du nennst is ein extremer Einzelfall gewesen, meiner Meinung nach. Kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## Nerjyana (17. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> @howu^^
> ich bin einverstanden dass general u yogg scho schwer sind, doch wozu noch dahingehen wenn pdk/pdok besseres zeug droppt^^..... icecrown is für pdk equip ausgelegt, glaub mit ulduarsachen wirds probleme geben^^



a) warum hingehen? Um Spaß und eine Herausforderung zu haben.
b) parallel dazu ab und an PdK besuchen, um sich für 3.3 vorzubereiten.

btw: es gab auch mal vor kurzem nen Druidenrun auf Ony - wobei das natürlich schon praktisch ist mit ner Hybrid-Klasse ;o)


----------



## howu (17. November 2009)

Zu einfach? Vielleicht.
Allerdings gibt es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten, es sich immens leicht zu machen. Ob man die nutzt, ist ja jedem überlassen.

Wer Abkürzungen nimmt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er schnell am Ende angekommen ist und unterwegs nichts von der Umgebung mitbekommen hat. ;-)


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Also da muss ich auch sagen, patrick, wäre doch geil mal endlich auch Ulduar fertig zu kriegen. Nur

a) Gildenintern is nich mehr und, 
b) Random kannst du froh sein wenn du bis Hodir kommst und last but not least,
c) is es keine Herausforderung mehr bei unserem Equip. Allerdings würde ich da nur reingehen für den Spass und um die Bosse mal gesehen zu haben und zu killen, bevor ich eines Tages als Level 100er da im Alleingang durchgeh.

Aber hey, Patrick, lass doch mal versuchen ne 10er Stammgrp aufzubaun bezüglich Ulduar10er. Sven is bestimmt dabei mit seinem tank, dann fehlen uns nurnoch 2 Heiler und 6 DDs^^


----------



## howu (17. November 2009)

> is es keine Herausforderung mehr bei unserem Equip


bis Mimi sicher nicht, ab da stehen die Chancen gut, daß doch ;-)

mit Sicherheit unterhaltsamer als 5 Bosse in 1h abzufertigen^^ allein die Fahrt mit der Bahn lohnt sich die Mühe ;-)


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Howu, will mich ned zu weit ausm Fenster lehnen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es eine Herausforderung wird. Wenn ich Anub in der 10er Version und der 25er Version in der 30% Phase nie unter 80% HP bin, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich da das grosse Problem als Tank haben werde (Klar hat das auch seeeeehr viel mit den Heilern zu tun, aber ich merks auch was mein Gear betrifft). Das einzige was sein wird, ist das nach und nach DDs und Heiler wegnippeln und das die Sache sein wird, die mir das Tankleben erschweren wird. Aber offen gesagt erwarte ich mir von Ulduar 10er nicht viel. Aber hey, es gibt bei uns in Frankreich ein Sprichwort: Man verkauft das Bärenfell nicht, bevor man den Bären erlegt hat. Also wer weiss, vlt täusch ich mich auch was die Endbosse von Ulduar betrifft.


----------



## Nerjyana (17. November 2009)

tststs - Du warst noch nicht bei Mimi oder?^^


----------



## howu (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Man verkauft das Bärenfell nicht, bevor man den Bären erlegt hat.


jo^^
Wenn du beim General mit 75% weniger Rüssi da stehst, reden wir nochmal über Equip^^


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Doch, genau einmal einen Abend lang. Nur hatte ich damals noch t7.5 und der dk hatte noch keine nerfs. Ich hab mich offengesagt selbst gehealt in Blutskillung, so gering war der incoming schaden. Nur je länger der Kampf dauerte, desto mehr Schaden haben die DDs genommen, desto mehr mussten die Heiler umschwenken, bis am Ende die Heiler nurnoch mit grp beschäftigt waren und mich wegnippeln haben lassen. Oder aber es hat direkt am Anfang schon Leute weggehaun. Also ab Mimiron aufwärts hab ich noch nix ausser den General gesehen, weil ich da Gildenintern mal zum kicken einspringen musste. Wie gesagt, ich hätte echt Lust das Ding zu clearen, nur auf Blackmoore kannst du es vergessen, dass noch irgendjemand unter pdk was macht, ausser Obsidian 10er speedkill. Ulduar sind wenn dann Stammgrp unterwegs, und das auch ned viele. Aber Ulduar is tote Hose, vom t7.5 Content ganz zu schweigen.

Edith
Okay, die 75% weniger Rüssi hab ich noch nicht gehabt, oder is mir ned aufgefallen.


----------



## Badumsaen (17. November 2009)

Findet ihr nicht, dass das Thema langsam langweilig wird?

Vielleicht ist es ja einfacher als zu Classiczeiten. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung weil ich noch nicht so lange spiele.
Aber das Spiel ist auch nur so einfach wie ihr es euch macht. Es gibt ne Menge Erfolge usw. die nicht so einfach zu machen sind.
Und was das Equip anbelangt. Ja es ist sehr einfach an gutes Equip zu kommen und ich finde das angenehm ^^ Es ist doch nur einfach.. naja egoistisch zu sagen "Wir hatten es damals schwer, also sollt ihr es auch schwer haben" Das heißt doch nur einfach das jemand das Equip anderen nicht gönnt, weil er meint "besser" zu sein als sie.
Also denkt doch mal über euer Verhalten nach. Jeder "Casual" ist eben ein Mensch wie du und ich, nur das er sich um ein bisschen mehr im Leben kümmern muss als PdOK zu clearen -_-

Außerdem seid ihr doch sicherlich auch über Marken an das ein oder andrere Rüstungsteil gekommen oder nicht? ^^


----------



## howu (17. November 2009)

> Aber Ulduar is tote Hose, vom t7.5 Content ganz zu schweigen



Jo -.- 

"Video killed the radiostar"

edit: für die 75% warst Du zum "kicken" engagiert ;-)


----------



## Nerjyana (17. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Doch, genau einmal einen Abend lang. Nur hatte ich damals noch t7.5 und der dk hatte noch keine nerfs. Ich hab mich offengesagt selbst gehealt in Blutskillung, so gering war der incoming schaden. Nur je länger der Kampf dauerte, desto mehr Schaden haben die DDs genommen, desto mehr mussten die Heiler umschwenken, bis am Ende die Heiler nurnoch mit grp beschäftigt waren und mich wegnippeln haben lassen. Oder aber es hat direkt am Anfang schon Leute weggehaun. Also ab Mimiron aufwärts hab ich noch nix ausser den General gesehen, weil ich da Gildenintern mal zum kicken einspringen musste. Wie gesagt, ich hätte echt Lust das Ding zu clearen, nur auf Blackmoore kannst du es vergessen, dass noch irgendjemand unter pdk was macht, ausser Obsidian 10er speedkill. Ulduar sind wenn dann Stammgrp unterwegs, und das auch ned viele. Aber Ulduar is tote Hose, vom t7.5 Content ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Edith
> Okay, die 75% weniger Rüssi hab ich noch nicht gehabt, oder is mir ned aufgefallen.



Zu Beginn bei Mimi müssen vor allem die Melees und der Tank immer mal wieder vom Boss weg - ansonsten sind sie tot. Da ist nix mehr mit Heilung. Wenn Du das nicht schaffst, bist Du der erste, der tot ist. Natürlich ist der Schaden, den die Grp bekommt, leichter mit T8 oder T9 weg zu heilen, als mit T7. Und da der Schaden mit dem Equip auch höher ist, dauert der Kampf nicht ganz so lang.

Aber gerade bei Mimiron und dem General kommt es darauf an, dass der Tank und die Melees flott sind, da nutzt das heroisch-episch-Equip nicht viel.

Aber mal davon abgesehen und ganz im Ernst: Wenn Du eine Herausforderung willst, und glaubst, dass es mit T9 keine wird, dann gehe doch mit T7 oder T8 nach Ulduar. Vielleicht macht es dann ja mehr Spaß )


----------



## Lari (17. November 2009)

Also ich steh heute auch vor Mimiron und Freya, allerdings +3 bei Freya und Mimiron als Firefighter, wird bestimmt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (17. November 2009)

Na toll Nerjyana^^
Habe vor paar tagen mein gesamtes t7-t8.5 von der Bank gelöscht, weil ich keinen Platz mehr auf der Bank hatte^^
Und nein, ich werde euch jetzt nicht beweisen, wie schnell man t7 farmen kann hehe


----------



## howu (17. November 2009)

@Lari: *daumen drück*

@Genomchen: oO, bei mir wird´s auch langsam eng^^


----------



## Enyalios (17. November 2009)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht, dass das Thema langsam langweilig wird?
> 
> Vielleicht ist es ja einfacher als zu Classiczeiten. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung weil ich noch nicht so lange spiele.



Scheinbar hast du "Das Thema" nur am Topic festgemacht. Hättest du auch darin gelesen wüsstest du das sehr viele User eben genau DEN Vergleich zu Classic bzw. Burning Crusade.

Das soll natürlich nicht heissen das du deswegen keine Meinung zum thema äussern darfst, aber dann bitte auch in Relation zu deiner Spielzeit.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

salute ihr zusammen^^.... war eben im lager schuften hehe

so..... jo zurück zu pdk anstatt uldu^^..... ihr habt scho recht, ich raide gildenintern 3 mal die woche..... das mit equip equip equip meinerseits bezieht sich auch nur auf diese 3 tage, dazwischen bin ich ein freier mann^^..... daher klar logo hehe den mimi und den rest will ich auch noch tot sehen, sonst ist es wie damal bc bei dem kaum jemand kiljaeden vor gesicht bekam *Frusttt*

aber naja, philippe, bin scho einverstanden ne stammgrp zu machen, doch wen willst da mitnehmen xD?..... ab auraya will doch eh jeder pause und abhaun..... sowas is was für samstag nachmittag oder sonntag nachmittag(an dem ich nicht da bin)..... allerdings will ich mein WE nich für wow daherblättern^^..... ich bin eher für ne 25er gruppe, weils dort deutlich einfacher ist ..... und mit itemlevel ab 4,5k weil sonst dauerts einfach zu lange... soll ja ein funrun werden und nicht damit sich die leute equippen (sorry an alle die noch equip brauchen^^)

bizous


----------



## Omidas (17. November 2009)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> [...]
> Es ist doch nur einfach.. naja egoistisch zu sagen "Wir hatten es damals schwer, also sollt ihr es auch schwer haben" Das heißt doch nur einfach das jemand das Equip anderen nicht gönnt, weil er meint "besser" zu sein als sie.
> [...]



Es ist eher egoistisch zu sagen, ich biete neuen Spielern kaum die Möglichlkeit mal richtig zu raiden. Wie gesagt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das BC Modell besser war als das WotLK. Es erst schwer machen und dann nach und nach einfacher machen, damit es alle sehen können. Vielleicht etwasstärker und planbarer. Und wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe. Wenn der Übergang vom 10er und 25iger Content nicht bestanden hätte, hätten auch einige Leute mehr den Content bis Ilidan gesehen. Sunwell war wie gesagt einfach nur ein kleines Goodie an die "Pros", das mich nicht im mindesten gestört hat, das es unereichbar für mich selber war.

Als Beispiel für ein besseres System mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden wäre ich auch für die Umkehrung der Freischaltungen. Erst schwer und dann leicht damit alle es sehen.

Ereignis:.............................N-M T7.....N-M T8....B-M T9.....N-M T10.........Addon
"Pro":.......Leveln...T7....T7....T8....T8....T9....T9....T10...T10...Langeweile
"Casual":...Leveln....Leveln....T7....T7....T8....T8....T9....T9....T10...T10....

N-M := Normalmode freischaltung

Die "Pros" könnten sich eine kurze Zeit pro T-Stufe am Content austoben. Und auch "Casuals" könnten da rein schauen und es antesten, wenn sie mit dem vorherigem Tier fertig sind. Die "Pros" müssten nicht erst für sie langweiligen Content machen und wüssten wieder wie in BC-Zeiten, das sie einen Boss theoretisch schaffen könnten, sobald sie ihn erreichen und es gäbe kein rumraten wann man Hardmodes angehen könnten. Beide Gruppen hätten für den gleichen Content gleich viel Zeit, nur eben zeitversetzt. Die meisten "Casuals" brauchen unter der berücksichtigung der Definition "Casual" eh etwas länger zum level, wodurch sie am anfang nicht ohne Raidcontent da stehen würden. Vielleicht müssten sie etwas warten, dafür würden aber im Gegenzug die "Pros" ja auch "bestraft", weil sie zum ende hin sich langweilen, da die "Casuals" ja auch ihre Zeit brauchen den letzten Tier zu machen. Wenn diese kleinen Leerlaufphasen als zu schlimm gesehen würden könnte man ja noch je einen Raid für die "Casuals" zu beginn einführen und eine Art Sunwell für die "pros" zum Schluss. Würde aber sicher gemecker kommen, weil beide Seiten mit dem jeweils für die andere Gruppe konzipierten Raid nichts anfangen kann^^.

Dieses System fände ich um längen besser als den Murcks mit den HM jetzt. Den wie schon oft geschrieben. HM könnten die vermisste Schwierigkeit geben, wenn Blizzard es nicht so unsäglich dämlich macht sie Schmackhaft zu machen. Und das könnte eine Lösung sein.

Edit: @ Lari

Dann mal viel Spaß an Freya +3. Hab den auch nur im 10er gemacht und es war einrichtig genialer Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ulduar Hardmodes musste man zwar auch erst normal machen. Aber ich denke die meisten stimmen zu, das er sich doch so vom Normalmode abhob, das er spannend und neu war. Im gegensatz zu den aus Koloseum. Mimiron hätte ich auch gern gehabt, aber als es dazu kam hatte ich Ulduar schon zu oft gesehen, als das ich noch ernsthaft motiviert war.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

Achja voila meine signatur^^.... hoffentlich funzt die auch^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. November 2009)

Der Fred soll endlich sterben!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. November 2009)

der fred is hammergeil.... hält mich seit bald 2 wochen ^^


----------



## Natar (17. November 2009)

dann soll er endlich sterben der kerl fred 

apropos, Keksgestalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und schon kommen wieder die tränen
der twink wird wohl nie >10 wenn ich rollend vor dem bildschirm sitzen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (17. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der Fred soll endlich sterben!



Ist nicht so spektakulär wie wenn jemand seinen Char umgestalten will aber sein Konto nicht gedeckt ist, dennoch zeugen über 50 Seiten davon das es wohl Diskussionsstoff gibt.


----------



## Nerjyana (17. November 2009)

@Lari

Dann drücke ich mal feste die Daumen )

Ich glaube, wir versuchen am Donnerstag den Rat im Semi-Hardmode (Questgegenstand und so ;o) und vielleicht den Leviathan+4. Und möglicherweise gelingt endlich mal der HM bei XT - und ja, da fehlten dann doch die DPS -.-


----------



## c!r0x (17. November 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Ony wurde schon zu 60er-Zeiten mit einer Gruppe nur aus Priestern gelegt ;-)



ja. mitn "feature" das blizz verdammt schnell rausnahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolsger (17. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der Fred soll endlich sterben!


Wow ist zu einfach!


----------



## Braamséry (17. November 2009)

Voraus: Ich habe sehr viele posts hier, die ich zitieren werde, deshalb solltensich das nur die angucken, die hier was sinnvolles schreiben wollen und mich net wiederholen wollen

1. Wow ist in fast allen Bereichen leichter geworden.
2. Früher (BC/Classic) hat man sich Bosstaktiken angeuckt und Guides gelesen und es war trotzde schwer genug um oft zu wipen.
3. Jedes Spiel wird leichter, wenn man sich mit den Bossen beschäftigt, aber wieviel leichter hängt meistens vom Hersteller, also Blizz, ab



Ochjoh schrieb:


> 1. Onlinegaming ist keine Sport, sondern eine Verkaufsstrategie
> 2. Es ist keine Leistung, Knöpfe zu drücken
> 3. Schon gar nicht innerhalb vorgegebener und unveränderlicher Regeln



Ok, gegen einen Fussball zu treten ist auch net schwer. Aba es geht eben besser. Man kan net einfach wie ein Ribéry, Diego, oder C.Ronaldo dagegentreten ohne sich damit zubefassen und, in dem Fall, viel Zeit zu investieren. Aber es geht und bei WoW ging es auch zu BC ohne jeden Tag 5std zu spiele, wie hier viele denken.



Thau schrieb:


> Durch Knöpfe drücken hat noch keiner einen Krieg gewonnen!
> 
> Es kommt auch auf Koordination, Denkvermögen und ob mans glaubt oder nicht "*logischen" *Denken an
> 
> ...



Genau richtig. Nur das logische denken haben viele, die hier posten, net.



Ahriella schrieb:


> WoW wurde nicht einfacher, es wurde lediglich so hingebogen das jeder Hans Arsch alleine Erfolg hat. Die wirklich alten MC, BWL, Ony Zeiten waren darauf ausgelegt, das sich die 40 (ja damals warens noch 40 Leute die >>Zusammen<< geraidet haben) aufeinander abgestimmt haben. Es war wichtig, das jeder sich auf den anderen verlassen hat, das sich die Spieler als eine Einheit fühlten und auch so spielten.. Wie ists heute "Suchen noch 19 Randoms für PDK 25er, Equip check am Brunnen" Vor 3 Jahren konnte man sich ned vorstellen das man Leute lediglich am Equip mitnahm... Es spielte zwar ne Rolle ABER mehr wurde auf die Teamfähigkeit geachtet, zumindest in der Gilde wo ich damals war, und damit wurde man Erfolgreich..
> 
> Und gerade bei einem Raid mit 40 Mann, spürte man den Zusammenhalt.. solche egoistischen Queolanten, die nur weil sie sich benachteiligt fühlen auf beleidigt machen oder sowieso nur auf Equip aussind.. konnte man nicht brauchen und wurden sofort ausgeschlossen.. Was heute gängig ist... "Willst du mit unserer Gilde mit?" "Nur wenn ich auch auf Items mitwürfeln darf"
> 
> ...



/sign, bisauf:
Wenn man die Wahrheit biegt und biegt, nennt man das Lügen. Wenn man die Schwierigkeit des Spiels biegt und biegt, nennt man das Vereinfachung.




Omidas schrieb:


> Nein! War es überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Bissle provokante Antwort, damit du vielleicht siehst wie dumm solche Veralgemeinerungen sind:
> 
> ...



genauso ist es. 

Jeder konnte in dem Spiel viel erreichen. Ich z.B. konnte zwischenzeitlich nur 1 1/2 von 3Raidtagen in der Gilde beiwohnen und habe trotzdem recht schnell mein EQ bekommen, weil das bei allen so aussah. Jeder hatte entweder Schule oder nen Job und wir sind trotzdem weit gekommen. Nur dass man früher eben ne Gemeinschaft braucht um weiterzukommen als Gruul, was heute ja netmehr der Fall ist.



Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Ich finde es herrlich dass sich dieser Thread so lange hält. Es ist einer der mit weitem Abstand am besten geführt wird und wo man wirklich argumentieren kann.
> Hier zeigt sich auch dass ein Grossteil der Buffed-Family doch nocht normal im Kopf ist. Schön zu sehen!
> 
> Um mal ein paar Punkte aufzunehmen:
> ...



1. Es ist nicht so, dass man in BC Levellöcher hatte, weil es viele QS in den Gebieten gab, wenn man net gesagt hat, dass man kb auf das gebiet hat.
2. Is episch echt net mehr epich sondern vllt noch Rar. Und seh das neue Legendary jez schon wieder in den händen vieler, weils einfach zu holen is.....
3. Bei dem mit Kara etc stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu. Man brauchte ein EQ um das nächste bekomm zu könn. Aba heut brauch man netma Naxx gehen um Ulduar zu können.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid..... aus voidzones zu laufen, also 3m nach links oder rechts, oder bei rat vllt mal 10m is keine herausvorderung und buffs verteilen auchnicht.... die bossfähigkeiten in pdk sind allesamt einfach, sogar noch einfacher als damals karazan(siehe arans schemen oder moroes).... cc machen is wie du sagst auch keine schwierigkeit....
> das einzige was in raids gefordert wird ist nichts anderes als mal 30% des gehirns zu benutzen und sich zu konzentrieren, und genau daran scheitern die meisten raids leider^^....
> ich persönlich schreibe mir für jeden boss den ich noch nicht kenne in etwa 5 kurzen stichpunkten auf welche fähigkeiten/phasen er hat und basta dann kann ich nixmehr falsch machen, dazu kommt noch dbm, was mir eigentlich eh schon alles im voraus zeigt....^^
> sogar pdok ist nicht mit pre-wotlk vergleichbar, denn das einzige was sich ändert ist der schaden, das movement bleibt "in etwa" gleich....
> ...



Also CC war deutlich schwerer als hier viele denken, weil es meistens so aussah: 
Einer sheeped den, der andere den, Fear auf den etc. Wenn dann einer frei kam war net einfach n Mage da, der sheepen konnte, weil er schon ein sheep hatte. Und manchmal gab es, auch bei trashmobs, gruppen, wo mal ein mage nur sein sheep im kopf hatte und dmg vergessen konnte, damit net gleich ein heiler stirbt.
Es gab also viele öglichkeiten etwas schwerer zu machen, aber diese gibt es heute netmehr.



-Baru- schrieb:


> Also kann man es mit Fahrradfahren vergleichen?! Der Anfang war schwer(Classic), doch so öfter man es probiert hat(BC), desto einfacher wurde es (WotLK)
> 
> Kann man das so sagen?



Nein. Ich würds eher mit Autofahren vergleichen. Umso öfter man fährt, umso eher beherrscht man es gut und wird sicherer. 

Aber die Autohersteller können es auch einfacher machen. Früher war autofahren, wie man von allen erwachsenen erfahren wird, schwerer. Ok, beim Autofahren ist das aber auch sinnvoll, im gegensatz zu WoW, aber das Prinzip is das gleiche.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> du lol ich bin kein analysator.... es gibt viele faktoren wieso die raids schwerer waren (siehe 50 seiten thread darüber).... alle aufzuzählen und dazu erklärungen abgeben wäre verrückt.... da kann ich gleich wow-wissenschaftler werden....
> 
> aber jeder der mir das nicht glaubt, soll doch mal mit nem heilkollegen ab nach zg oder nen weltenboss legen gehen, dann wird er sofort verstehen was ich meine.... klar der dmg wird euch nich umhauen aber die passiven fähigkeiten der bosse sind nicht mit heute vergleichbar^^
> 
> ...



Ok, strat kann man schon allein machen^^, aba im grunde hast du recht. Die fähirkeiten der Bosse waren härter.
Dazu hab ich einen Guide mal rausgesucht und ein Video zmm entsprechenden Guide:

http://rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?boss_id=21215
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XaPkjADdx4

==> A'lar
Da sieht man einen schweren Boss im Vergleich zu heute.




Genomchen schrieb:


> Du sagst es Howu.
> Die Entwicklung der Stats der Items, der HP/Avoid Möglichkeit bei Tanks und vor allem das ständige anpassen an den Spieler/ an die Masse hat WoW leider dahin gebracht wo es heute is. Ich kann mich nur an damals erinnern: Meine Hexe hatte bei ihrem ersten Mal Kara gebuffed 750 Spelldmg, da werden jetzt einge von euch gucken, ja 750 Spelldmg. Im Laufe des Contents ist man dann mit Destro gut gewesen, wenn man so seine 1200-1400 Spell hatte. Was is heute? Ich hab Hexer mit 3.4k spell gesehen, einfach nur krank.
> 
> Und Baru, ein Boss war damals schlicht komplexer und hat weniger Fehler erlaubt. Heute kannst du bei Heigan alles ausser 2 Heiler und Tank verrecken lassen und zergst den ollen trotzdem um. Heute kannst du bei Ony allein mit Heiler stehen und kriegst den Drachen theoretisch down. Wären damals auch nur 2 DDs bei Nightbane verreckt, hätte das ziemlich sicher nen Wipe verursacht, weil dmg in der Luftphase auf die Skelette gefehlt hätte und ich kann da fröhlich weiter aufzählen^^



So siehts aus. Auf das Video bezogen hat A'lar wenig fehler erlaubt. Von allen und net nur von den Tanks und Heilern, sondern auch von den DDs. Es war einfach schwerer die Taktik mit allen abzustimmen als es heute ist.



howu schrieb:


> Zu einfach? Vielleicht.
> Allerdings gibt es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten, es sich immens leicht zu machen. Ob man die nutzt, ist ja jedem überlassen.
> 
> Wer Abkürzungen nimmt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er schnell am Ende angekommen ist und unterwegs nichts von der Umgebung mitbekommen hat. ;-)



Das zeigt wieder, dass es einfacher geworden ist. Früher gabs nämlich nur die Möglichkeit: EQ + Gilde + Team = KillCHANCE
Damals gab es nix wodurch man es sich schwerer machen konnte, sondern nur, wie es net schwerer werden konnte. Und wenn man mit T4 in MH z.b. gegangen ist, konnt man gleich gz zum wipe sagen. Heut kann man mit T7 nach PDK oder HC ini-eq nach Ulduar.

Das war früher eben nicht so


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Damals gab es nix wodurch man es sich schwerer machen konnte, sondern nur, wie es net schwerer werden konnte. Und wenn man mit T4 in MH z.b. gegangen ist, konnt man gleich gz zum wipe sagen. Heut kann man mit T7 nach PDK oder HC ini-eq nach Ulduar.
> 
> Das war früher eben nicht so


Früher hat sich auch niemand beschwert, dass das Spiel zu leicht ist.

Vielleicht weil man es nicht anders kannte. 

Aber viele, viele Spieler kennen den Anspruch von WoW seit Anfang an und wünschen sich diesen irgendwie zurück.
Ich frage mich warum das so unverständlich ist.

Wir - die bösen - die uns alle hassen - die Irren Raider (ohne Job, Frau, RL, Lebensfreude, nennt es sonstwas) - haben uns schon längst damit abgefunden dass es so ist wie es ist. Wir spielen immer noch WoW und haben sogar Spaß daran. Hey, ich habe zur Zeit doppelt so viele Twinks im Höchstlevel im Endcontent wie zu BC - das ist auch ganz nett. Aber was ist so falsch daran mal Kontra zu geben und seine Meinung zu sagen? Wir leben nicht in der Vergangenheit wenn wir von den guten alten Zeiten sprechen wo man teilweise noch richtig arbeiten musste um voranzukommen. Man hat irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es viele Leute nicht wissen und stellt Vergleiche auf um es aufzuzeigen.

Ich hatte es damals bereits als Warnung gesagt und ich sage es nochmal: Habt ihr irgendwann Lust 2 Tasten Chars zu spielen? Einer zum hüpfen und einer zum Schießen/Heilen/Tanken? Vielleicht kommt es eines Tages soweit wenn das Spiel noch weiter vereinfacht wird.


----------



## Braamséry (17. November 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Früher hat sich auch niemand beschwert, dass das Spiel zu leicht ist.
> 
> Vielleicht weil man es nicht anders kannte.
> 
> ...



Weils nich einfach war hat sich keiner beschwert. Oder hab ich geschrieben, dass ich Befürworter der Vereinfachung bin, in irgendeiner weise?


----------



## maniac-kun (18. November 2009)

Warum WoW einfacher geworden ist? Ganz einfach: Blizzard hat eingesehen das nicht nur die hardcore Raider monatlich 13€ bezahlen sondern alle Spieler! Und sie geben nun allen Spielern möglichkeiten ihren Char weiter zu entwickeln und so spass am Spiel zu haben! Früher haben sie Raids erstellt die ein grossteil der Spieler nie zu gesicht bekommen haben und das konnte so nicht weiter gehen da sie 95% des zusatz Contents ausgemacht haben. Blizzard will das die Spieler Dungeons usw auch sehen können. So das normale Spieler nicht gigabyte weise patches saugen mit denen für sie nichts bedeutendes eingeführt wurde.


----------



## Asirad (18. November 2009)

Hi


Was war den bitte an Classic zeiten schwer?40 Mann zusammen zubekommen vieleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber der raid an sich war ein witz wie ich finde.

Es ist kaum aufgefallen wenn jemand scheisse gebaut hat oder keinen bock auf den Abend hatte es gab ja noch 39 andere die deine Arbeit mitgemacht haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich weis nich ob ich in einem anderen MC oder BWL war als ihr aber Classic war alles andere als schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Hubautz (18. November 2009)

MC mit T0 fand ich nicht so furchtbar einfach. 
In BWL war auf jeden Fall Vael schwer (zumindest als dps-check), die Trash mobs vor den Drachen waren knackig, (zumindest die ersten Male mit schlechtem equip) und Chromaggus und Nef waren auch nicht einfach.

Von AQ 40 und dem alten Nax wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen. Genervt hat eigentlich nur das ewige Resi-Gefarme.

Wenn man natürlich der eine war, der die anderen 39 die Arbeit hat machen lassen, war es sicher nicht schwierig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolsger (18. November 2009)

Asirad schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Was war den bitte an Classic zeiten schwer?40 Mann zusammen zubekommen vieleicht
> ...



Ja aber vor allem das Gefühl, sich mit blauem Zeugs den Monstern entgegenzustellen, war doch ein ganz anderes als heute.
Und es ging damals auch schon um Movement, Schaden war noch nicht so wichtig.
Und wenn sich 40 Spieler durch den Trash bewegten, war das auch recht heikel.
Bwl, erinnere ich mich an Vael, Chrommagus und Nef als besonders knackig.

Das war damals nicht so stressig, wie heute die Hardmodes,
aber eben auch nicht so lapidar wie heute der Normalmode.
Es war eine Zeit die nie wieder kommen wird, es war einfach die beste Wow Zeit die es gab.
Der ganze Black Rock, Ragnaros und Nefarian das sind für mich die Wow-Urbegriffe,
das ist der Mythos schlechthin gewesen. Damals hat man ja überall noch gequestet,
ganz Azeroth war von Spielern bevölkert und die Realms waren Tag und Nacht voll und die
Leute 24h in Action. Das war die Zeit als Du Dich eingeloggt hast und vor Aufregung nur so gejubelt hast, weil es so
extrem viel zu entdecken gab.


----------



## skuzy (18. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Genau richtig. Nur das logische denken haben viele, die hier posten, net.


Hier wollte ich eigentlich aufhören deinen Post zu lesen, da deine Argumentation ersmtal damit beginnt dern Großteil der Beteiligten dieser Diskussion als Ahnungslose darzustellen, die (natürlich(!) ganz im gegesatz zu dir) nicht einmal logisch denken können :/


Und WoW es mag teilweise einfacher geworden sein in WoW den Endgamecontent zu erreichen - und zwar wirklich ihn zu erreichen, heutzutage ist es halt nichtmehr die Herausforderung genug Spieler zu finden die entsprechend gutes Equip mit den entsprechenden Resistenzen und der entsprechenden Prequest (wechselte ja alles gerne mal von ini zu ini) die dann noch über den entsprechenden Skill, Klasse und Skillung verfügen. Und davon am besten gleich 40 die gleichzeitig Zeit und Willen haben sich zu konzentrieren.
Heutzutage hat man die Gruppen schnell und der Kampf ist dann (eventuell) die Schwierigkeit. Und erzählt mir doch nix von wegen auch mit wenig Zeit ging früher viel - wer damals Naxx 40 war zählte doch wohl zu absoluten PvE elite damals, der totalen minderheit der Community - also dem harten Kern des angeblichen schlimmsten Suchtspiels (ja ich weiß etwas hart dargstellt). 

Aber wenn früher doch mehr Content da war, der schwieriger war und mehr Versuche erforderte, mehr Equip das man sammeln musste und größere Herausforderungen bei der Gruppensuche - wie habt ihr dann damals in der gleichen Zeit soviel geschafft wie heute?  Und diverse Klischees über WoW (siehe zb South Park) entstammen doch genau diesem WoW - nicht dem Casual-WoW von heute.


----------



## Hicks1 (18. November 2009)

Also wenn ich mir heute so die 10ner und 25er Raids ansehe, komme ich zum Schluss das auch das Herabstufen der Spieleranzahl Auswirkungen auf den gefühlten Schwierigkeitsgrad hat.

Aktuell sind die einfachsten Hardmodes im 10ner zu finden. 

Es ist einfach leichter 10 (gute) Spieler aufeinander abzustimmen bzw. zu finden. Je höher die Mitgliederzahlen umso grösser die Chance auf Fehlerquellen.

Und wenn ich nun an die 40ig Mann Raids zurück denke, wundert es mich nicht das es deshalb schwerer erschien.

Ich glaub zwar auch das es man alles ein wenig einfacher gestalltet hat, aber easy find ich nicht. Es gibt nunmal genug Raider bzw Raidleiter die bis zu 5 Jahre Erfahrung aufweisen und auch das hat Auswirkungen.  Zudem bereiten sich aktuelle Hardmoderaider und deren Raidleader per Videostudium usw. auf die Bosse vor.

Also von uns tat das bis AQ 40ig keiner.

Abschliessend denke ich, dass das Thema einfach sehr umfangreich ist und kaum einfach erklärt werden kann. Ich bin aber der Meinung das für den Grossteil der Spieler etwas geboten wird.

Normalversion, HM + echt knackige Raidachievements genügen mir zumindest.

Lg.


----------



## moehrewinger (18. November 2009)

Ok, ich hab mir jetzt echt nicht alles durchgelesen, mir drängt sich allerdings gerade eine Frage auf.
Bin auch weder erfahrener Raider, noch häufiger Inigänger.

Wieviele gehen mit Originalinterface auf Raid? Also kein Omen, Bossmod UI-Geschichten und ähnliches. Weil eigentlich müßte Bilzz das Spiel ja so gestalten, das theoretisch jeder Content (nach Skill des Spielers natürlich) ohne externe Hilfen zu schaffen ist.

Bin einfach nur mal neugierig.


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Tja Hicks1, dann muss ich dich wohl enttäuschen. Ich hab mir ausser zu Algalon (wollte mir einfach nur vorstellen können, wie der fight so aussieht, weil das einer der Bosse is, die sehr schwer zu gesicht zu bekommen sind) noch nie nen Guide durchgelesen, einfach weil man 
a) genug nebenher von dem Boss hört, oder
b) man den Guide auswendig gelernt haben kann, wenn der Raidleiter wieder was anderes plant war der guide fürn Popo. Also warte ich lieber ab und hör bei der Aufstellung genau zu.
Und Videos hab ich mir meist garnicht oder erst nachdem wir den Boss schon längst gekillt haben angesehen. Und mal ehrlich, ausser einige wenige Bosse musst du immo nicht viel vom Boss wissen. Die paar Fähigkeiten kann man während dem Kampf realisieren und dagegen reagieren und gut is. Das is zB so ein Ding, das in BC garned ging. Kanntest du die Bosstaktik ned, also was der Boss machte, wars aus - Fehler wurden nicht erlaubt. Heute gehst so rein, merkst hoppla er macht Voidzones, okay raus da, der incoming dmg wird eh weggeheilt.


----------



## Hicks1 (18. November 2009)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab mir jetzt echt nicht alles durchgelesen, mir drängt sich allerdings gerade eine Frage auf.
> Bin auch weder erfahrener Raider, noch häufiger Inigänger.
> 
> Wieviele gehen mit Originalinterface auf Raid? Also kein Omen, Bossmod UI-Geschichten und ähnliches. Weil eigentlich müßte Bilzz das Spiel ja so gestalten, das theoretisch jeder Content (nach Skill des Spielers natürlich) ohne externe Hilfen zu schaffen ist.
> ...



Ich weiss worauf du hinaus willst und du hast vollkommen recht. Auch die Zahlreichen Addons tragen ihren Teil bei.


----------



## Hicks1 (18. November 2009)

Wie gesagt ich finde ja auch das der Content vereinfacht wurde, aber auch wenn ich mir nur Video mal nebenbei angucken und somit nur den Raum sehe wer wie wo steht ist das schon eine Erleichterung.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Heute gehst so rein, merkst hoppla er macht Voidzones, okay raus da, der incoming dmg wird eh weggeheilt.



Tja aber vielmehr ist es im Grunde nie. Geh da rein, da raus bzw. Dispell das oder unterbrech denn und dennoch bekommen viele den HM net gebacken. Einfach dashalb weil die paar Dinge die zu beachten sind von allen 25 beachtet werden müssen.

Als Beispiel: Wir haben gestern 10ner HM erstmal geschafft. Ist nun zwar keine Überleistung, aber wir waren stolz auf unsere Gruppe. Im 25er jedoch wipen wir am ersten Boss. Meine Begründung dafür findes in meinem Post etwas weiter oben.

Auf dem Papier klingt vieles einfach. Wenn das dann von 25 umgesetzt werden muss erkannt man der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis

Lg.


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Weils nich einfach war hat sich keiner beschwert. Oder hab ich geschrieben, dass ich Befürworter der Vereinfachung bin, in irgendeiner weise?


Nö wollte lediglich an deinem Beitrag anknüpfen. Hat so schön gepasst. ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr zusammen...

das mit den 10 mann abstimmen stimmt auf jeden fall.... klar ist das einfacher....

doch wenn man nen gescheiten computer hat, ist 25er meineserachtens einfacher, da jemand der durch zufall stirbt, nicht gleich den gesamten raid zu fall bringt.... beim 10er ist jeder man im raid wichtig, stirbt dort einer sterben alle....

naja was derzeit in wow so geboten wird ist für mich unterfordernd.... gestern war ich das erste mal.... WOHL GEMERKT ERSTE MAL..... vor mimi.... und das gleichmal im HM.... und ich muss sagen das movement ist nicht soooo schwer^^..... einziges problem ist dass immer einer der gruppe irgendwas falsch macht und der raid daran dann scheitert.... würde sich jeder maximal konzentrieren und anständige computer haben, gäbs solche unnötigen wipes nicht, weil die fähigkeiten wirklich nicht zu schwierig sind..... naja btw. liegen sehen hab ich ihn nicht weil ich gestern voll besoffen/bek**** war und nach dem 3. try gegangen bin^^..... er wurde aber später gelegt soweit ich weis^^....achja es war im 10er^^


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> würde sich jeder maximal konzentrieren und anständige computer haben, gäbs solche unnötigen wipes nicht,
> ..
> liegen sehen hab ich ihn nicht weil ich gestern voll besoffen/bek**** war und nach dem 3. try gegangen bin^^..... er wurde aber später gelegt soweit ich weis^^....achja es war im 10er^^



Und würde jeder Spieler nüchtern und clean zum Raid erscheinen wärs nen FirstTry gewesen -.-


----------



## Toddi1971 (18. November 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.



Deshalb haben ja auch alle PDOK25 clear und laufen als Sternenrufer rum.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und würde jeder Spieler nüchtern und clean zum Raid erscheinen wärs nen FirstTry gewesen -.-



ich geb zu.... ich hab auch einen wipe verursacht.... aber die taktik hab ich verstanden..... hinterher sind halt jedesmal die gruppenheiler wegen fehlendem movement weggenippelt..... bin jetz zwar kein held oder so^^ darum gings mir eigentlich nicht....


aber was ich sagen möchte ist, dass es wirklich nicht kompliziert ist ne taktik zu verstehen..... jedenfalls derzeit in wotlk.... 

klar die bosse machen "irgendwas" aber deswegen sind sie ja bosse..... und was macht mimiron 4 phasen na und, davon hat jede phase vielleicht 2 oder 3 fähigkeiten, is doch nich allzu kompliziert sich die zu merken^^..... vor allem trifft nicht jede fähigkeit auf jeden spieler zu... ich als heiler muss bei den meisten bossen vielleicht 2-3 sachen wissen der rest geht mich theoretisch nix an.... 


aber hast scho recht, war dumm von mir besoffen dort hingegangen zu sein^^ zum glück wars n gildeninterner funrun^^

naja hab kaffeepause bin mal eine smoken u was dringa^^


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Waaas du oisch hast gestern Mimi ohne mich gemacht?!^^ Wär ich gestern doch nur da gewesen, ich hätt dich ned nach dem 3ten try gehen lassen...verdammt -.- ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Hau mir ab xD..... ich war gestern viel zu prall um irgendwas zu machen xD..... 

ich konnte mich scho konzentrieren aber am schluss hat mir die lightshow dann doch kopfschmerzen beschert^^


aber btw.... ohne ho!zn würde ich wow niemals aushalten xD


----------



## Cyl (18. November 2009)

Skelletor, genau wegen Leuten wie dir, wegen Leuten die groß auf die Pauke hauen, gerne Imba-Roxxor wären und doch im wirklich leichten Content nichts zustande bringen, genau wegen solchen entsteht der allgemein sehr schlechte Eindruck von sogenannten "High-End-Raidern".
Diese Gruppe wird nämlich mit dir und deinesgleichen in einen Topf geworfen, doch dein Topf ist eindeutig ein anderer.

Endcontent und anspruchsvolles Raiden kennst du ebenso wie die meisten anderen hier nur vom Hörensagen, würdest den Leuten aber gern Dinge erklären, die du selbst nie gesehen, geschweige denn gespielt hast. 
Ich verstehe sogar viele der "Casuals", die ihre Meinung "High-End-Raider müssen Idioten, H4 und von Minderwertigkeitskomplexen behaftete Pubertierende sein" langsam voll und ganz. Gibt leider zu viele von deiner Sorte und zuwenige "echte" Raider.


Nur am Rande: Auch die "K-Noobs" (deine Wortwahl) haben ihre Berechtigung in WoW Spaß zu finden, es haben schlicht *alle* ihr Recht darauf! 
Bemängelnswert, bzw. kritikwürdig ist nur Blizzards Offenbarungseid, WoW nur noch für Spieler zwischen "K-Noob" und Skelletor zu bieten. 
Nach oben, wo du noch niemals mitspielen durftest, aber so gern wärst und redest, ist leider nichts mehr im Spiel geboten.


Nun geh weiter deine Pubertät mit kiffen bewältigen, cholerische Anfälle bekommen und beschimpfe (in kümmerlichen Art und Weise) die ganzen "K-Nobbs" in WoW.

Du bereitest den ehrgeizigen Raidern wirklich einen Bärendienst.


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> ...



Traurig, aber wahr


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Skelletor, genau wegen Leuten wie dir, wegen Leuten die groß auf die Pauke hauen, gerne Imba-Roxxor wären und doch im wirklich leichten Content nichts zustande bringen, genau wegen solchen entsteht der allgemein sehr schlechte Eindruck von sogenannten "High-End-Raidern".
> Diese Gruppe wird nämlich mit dir und deinesgleichen in einen Topf geworfen, doch dein Topf ist eindeutig ein anderer.
> 
> Endcontent und anspruchsvolles Raiden kennst du ebenso wie die meisten anderen hier nur vom Hörensagen, würdest den Leuten aber gern Dinge erklären, die du selbst nie gesehen, geschweige denn gespielt hast.
> ...




du bist bestimmt n netter kerl

ich habe jetzt 3 mal angefangen ne antwort auf dich zu schreiben, doch vergiss es.... das is es einfach nicht wert^^

allerdings nenn mich bitte nie wieder pupertären, kiffenden h4 empfänger weil das ist echt ne beleidigung.... ich arbeite den ganzen tag und abends um halb neun gönn ich mir gerne mal was.... doch das ist ein anderes thema


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Weisst du was ich so lustig finde Cyl?
gut, Skelletor hat auf die Kacke gehaun. Aber Leute wie du schreiben, wie wenn sie das Gegenüber komplett durchschaut hätten und meinen "ja so isser der Mensch". Ich vergleiche dich nicht mit Skelletor, sondern les einfach deinen Post so, wie du ihn geschrieben hast: Du schreibst den Post mit einem dermassen negativen Flair, das ich mir sage, denkst du eigtl noch realistisch? Würdest du dein Gegenüber auch so anreden, würde es gegenüber von dir stehen? Beschränkst du einen Menschen insofern, dass du sagst, spielt er ne Ini nur mit Roxxorn, dann muss das der selbe Mensch auch im Leben sein?
Weisst ich stell mir das nur vor, wie dein Text klingen würde, wenn du vor der Person stehen würdest und so wie du ihn schriebst würde das ganze so aussehen: Du sagst deinen Text vor der Person runter, drehst dich arrogant um und gehst mit einem "paaah" davon? Gut ich hab auch so meine Phasen, in denen ich nicht die nettesten Dinge schreib, nur gehe ich nicht auf jemanden persönlich ein:

"Nun geh weiter deine Pubertät mit kiffen bewältigen, cholerische Anfälle bekommen und beschimpfe (in kümmerlichen Art und Weise) die ganzen "K-Nobbs" in WoW."
--> aus ein paar Posts, die wegen eines Games gepostet wurden, schliesst du auf den zitierten Satz? Du hast eine ganz schön verkorkste Menschenvorstellung und offenbar überwiegt bei dir die Überzeugung des negativen im Menschen. Gut, das er raucht is ne Sache die er nicht unbedingt breit tretten sollte. ABER wieviele von euch hier geben sich beim Zocken ein Bier oder sogar gewiss mehrere? Jeder hat im Leben ein Laster und sich ab und zu einen anzurauchen ist zwar nicht legal, aber meiner Meinung nach besser wie sich die Birne zuzutrinken und seine Ehefrau verprügeln gehen.
Aber hey, ich habe keine Lust auf nen Streit mit dir, oder irgendwelche Anfeindungen. Ich sag dir nur was ich für nen Eindruck kriege, da ich eigtl bisher deine Argumentation und deine Posts gut fand.

edith
Habe das "verkokst" verbessert. sollte natürlich nix mit Koks heissen, sondern "verkorkst", sry


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich geniesse einfach etwas von dem du keinen plan hast, also bitttttte rede nicht darüber


weißt du doch gar nicht.



> .... dieser thread geht um etwas ganz anderes als darum mir hier irgend einen vortrag zu halten wie ich gamen soll......


hat er nicht gemacht.


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> ...



Das man einen Menschen nicht nur an Hand seines Spiel- und Postverhaltens einschätzen soll, dem stimme ich dir zu. Aber du musst Cyl in der Richtung recht geben, dass Skeletor sich in diesem Thread mit seinen Posts über "schwächere" Spieler und der anschließenden Bloßstellung seines Chars auch keinen guten Eindruck auf die anderen User gemacht hat. Ich finde, so hart es auch klingt, aber aus Skeletors Posts haben das Wort überheblich bis jetzt sehr gut zugetroffen.


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

OT
Sag mal Baru am Rande, du warst doch einer derjenigen, die Algalon sehr früh schon gelegt haben, oder?
Wenn ja, ich hab eine Sache nicht ganz kapiert: Man muss ja die hardmodes der letzten drei machen, nur wie läuft das dann weiter? Bekomm ich dann nen Key, oder habe ich dann ne qs? Weil angenommen ich mach das mit meiner Stamm, kann ich dann in der Folgewoche mit anderen Leuten Algalon killen, die die HMs nicht gemacht haben, quasi wie wenn ich den Key hätte, oder muss da jeder für sich die HMs machen?
Und muss ich die HMs jede Woche auf neue machen? Wenns hier auch ned her passt kannst du es mir gerne auch per PN schreiben.

edith
baru, ich schrieb ja "auf die Kacke gehaun". Und wie du siehst habe ich nichts gegen meinen Bruder geschrieben, aber auch nicht dafür^^Bin ja ned sein Papa^^
Und ich verstehe Cyl voll und ganz, aber man darf halt nicht vergessen auf der Spiele Ebene zu bleiben,weil wer weiss, vlt tun Skell und ich ja nur so und am Ende sind wir Millionäre, die sich am niederen Volk ergötzen (sind wir natürlich nicht, aber verstehst was ich meine^^).


----------



## howu (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> aber aus Skeletors Posts haben das Wort überheblich bis jetzt sehr gut zugetroffen.


Muss ich dir Recht geben.
Allerdings muss man auch festhalten, daß ein Weg der Besserung zu erkennen ist (hab ich das geschrieben?^^) und der Flamequotient doch merklich gesunken ist ;-)


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> OT
> Sag mal Baru am Rande, du warst doch einer derjenigen, die Algalon sehr früh schon gelegt haben, oder?
> ...



Nein, das musst du verwechseln. Sollte das in einem Post den Anschein gemacht haben, dann tut es mir Leid.
Ich gehöre zu den Wochenendspielern, bin also froh, wenn ich eine Random Gruppe für pdk10/25 zusammen bekomm


----------



## howu (18. November 2009)

@Genomchen: Wenn du den Rat im HM/SemiHM machst, kann einer(!) eine Datenscheibe erbeuten, die eine Quest freischaltet, an deren Ende es den Schlüssel zum Planetarium gibt.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

wie auch immer^^.....

isch reg mi da ned auf^^


spass beiseite.... hoizn hin oder her, worum es ging war die schwierigkeit der bosse, in meinem fall mimi aus ulduar....

achja hatte vergessen dass ich bis zur 4ten phase überlebt hatte beim letzten try, und die 4te phase is find ich die einfachste.... naja egal....

cyl das mit deinen noobs usw. ----> was redest du?..... ich nenne niemals jemanden noob!
das mit hohen raids               -----> ich gehe derzeit pdk25er/pdok25er 3 mal wöchentlich..... kennst du noch was höheres?
das mit dem rauchen             -----> anders als säufer haben heizer wenigstens ne kultur.... 
das mit dem trinken               -----> ich trinke vielleicht einmal im monat ein bier..... 
der raid ansich                      -----> fand genau zwischen 2 raidtagen statt, also funraid, also was willst du? ES HEISST FUNRAID UND NICHT SERIöSER SONSTWASRAID

ich glaube bei dem thread hier biste falsch gelandet weil du vom tuten u blasen kp hast..... 

btw..... ulduar mimi is von der taktik, um wieder beim thema zu bleiben, wirklich nicht zu schwer..... es fragt ein bisschen movement, doch mit dem richtigen pc und konzentration gehts schon (und dass ich bis zur 4ten phase überlebt habe ist doch konzentration genug, ich hatte danach einfach keinen bock mehr weil ich schlafen gehen wollte es war nämlich schon bald mitternacht und um 6h muss ich raus)

aber gut es gibt scheinbar immer leute die frustriert sind weil es bessere als die gibt^^.... wobei ich deinen char nicht kenne also kann ich das auch nicht sagen^^

peace


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe Cyl voll und ganz, aber man darf halt nicht vergessen auf der Spiele Ebene zu bleiben,weil wer weiss, vlt tun Skell und ich ja nur so und am Ende sind wir Millionäre, die sich am niederen Volk ergötzen (sind wir natürlich nicht, aber verstehst was ich meine^^).



Richtig, und in Wahrheit sind Cyl und ich eure Vorgesetzten, die euch dabei erwischen, während der Arbeitszeit privat im Internet zu chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Muss ich dir Recht geben.
> Allerdings muss man auch festhalten, daß ein Weg der Besserung zu erkennen ist (hab ich das geschrieben?^^) und der Flamequotient doch merklich gesunken ist ;-)




alter ich war letze woche endlos in der arbeit gestresst^^..... und letztenendlich war meine meinung nix anderes als dass ich keine lust hab mit lowies ne heroinnie zu machen....mehr wars nicht^^

scheinbar kommen halt einige leute nicht mit meiner meinung klar.... ich hab gegen niemanden was, wieso denn auch is ja nur n game und nich mein leben^^


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich glaube bei dem thread hier biste falsch gelandet weil du vom tuten u blasen kp hast.....



Genau wegen solchen Kommentaren kommt hier keine vernünftige Diksussion zu Stande...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Richtig, und in Wahrheit sind Cyl und ich eure Vorgesetzten, die euch dabei erwischen, während der Arbeitszeit privat im Internet zu chatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nope mein chef hockt etwa 2 meter neber mir und keiner sagt was^^


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> alter ich war letze woche endlos in der arbeit gestresst^^..... und letztenendlich war meine meinung nix anderes als dass ich keine lust hab mit lowies ne heroinnie zu machen....mehr wars nicht^^
> 
> scheinbar kommen halt einige leute nicht mit meiner meinung klar.... ich hab gegen niemanden was, wieso denn auch is ja nur n game und nich mein leben^^



Bitte nimm die Ausdrucksweise deines Bruders als Vorbild. Ich lege meine Hand ins Feuer, dass hier dann weitaus weniger Skeletor-Flames stehen würden.


----------



## howu (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Bitte nimm die Ausdrucksweise deines Bruders als Vorbild. Ich lege meine Hand ins Feuer, dass hier dann weitaus weniger Skeletor-Flames stehen würden.


jepp


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

ich bin der master of disaster.....
nene hab scho gemerkt wie ich mich verhalten muss^^..... 

aber ich kann es wirklich nicht haben wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich zocken soll^^.... meine meinung is meine meinung da bin ich betonhart auch bei 5 leuten^^


----------



## Boccanegra (18. November 2009)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab mir jetzt echt nicht alles durchgelesen, mir drängt sich allerdings gerade eine Frage auf.
> Bin auch weder erfahrener Raider, noch häufiger Inigänger.
> 
> Wieviele gehen mit Originalinterface auf Raid? Also kein Omen, Bossmod UI-Geschichten und ähnliches. Weil eigentlich müßte Bilzz das Spiel ja so gestalten, das theoretisch jeder Content (nach Skill des Spielers natürlich) ohne externe Hilfen zu schaffen ist.
> ...


Würde Blizzard von heute auf morgen Aggrometer, Boss-Mods, div. Heiler-Addons etc. verbieten und ihren Gebrauch unmöglich machen, das Heulen und Zähneknirschen wäre groß. Die Bosse an sich sind, was sie immer waren, der eine mal schwerer, der andere mal leichter. Es sind die vielen Zutaten (Addons etc.), die das Spiel so massiv vereinfacht haben. Ein Teil der Diskussion rührt von daher, dass sich die Nachzügler bei WOW bzw. im Raidgeschäft gar nicht vorstellen können wie das ist: vor einem aggro-sensitiven Boss stehen ... und keinen Aggrometer zu haben. Da wären Wipes en Masse vorprogrammiert. Wir haben so angefangen ... ich glaube, das erste Mal, dass in unserem Raid seinerzeit ein Threatmeter benutzt wurde, das war, als AQ kam. Zuvor gab es das nicht. Meiner Meinung nach hätte Blizzard Aggro-Meter verbieten sollen.


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Baru, jetzt wollte ich schon schreiben, was du denn dann hier im Forum tun würdest, ob du nicht zu arbeiten hast^^ Aber wer weiss vlt ist dies gerade ja deine Arbeit, andere auf frischer Tat zu ertappen hehe^^ Sag mal, auf welchem Server spielst du? Weil wenn zufällig auf Blackmoore, dann schreib doch einfach mal Blâckskull an, dann hast schonmal nen sicheren pdk Platz am WE^^


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber ich kann es wirklich nicht haben wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich zocken soll^^.... meine meinung is meine meinung da bin ich betonhart auch bei 5 leuten^^



Aber auf der anderen Seite hast du es von anderen Spielern auch verlangt.
"Sie sollten sich erstmal Epics craften lassen, etc. bevor sie in eine Hero-Ini dürfen" (sinngemäße Wiedergabe)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Baru, jetzt wollte ich schon schreiben, was du denn dann hier im Forum tun würdest, ob du nicht zu arbeiten hast^^ Aber wer weiss vlt ist dies gerade ja deine Arbeit, andere auf frischer Tat zu ertappen hehe^^ Sag mal, auf welchem Server spielst du? Weil wenn zufällig auf Blackmoore, dann schreib doch einfach mal Blâckskull an, dann hast schonmal nen sicheren pdk Platz am WE^^



samt heiler^^


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Baru, jetzt wollte ich schon schreiben, was du denn dann hier im Forum tun würdest, ob du nicht zu arbeiten hast^^ Aber wer weiss vlt ist dies gerade ja deine Arbeit, andere auf frischer Tat zu ertappen hehe^^ Sag mal, auf welchem Server spielst du? Weil wenn zufällig auf Blackmoore, dann schreib doch einfach mal Blâckskull an, dann hast schonmal nen sicheren pdk Platz am WE^^



Steht zwar in meiner Signatur... Ich spiel auf Gilneas. Und mir gefallen Random Raids. Man hat keine Verpflichtung, am Wochenende zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt on zu sein und man lernt immer wieder neue Menschen kennen und auf Gilneas sind mir bisher überwiegend angenehme begegnet.


----------



## howu (18. November 2009)

selbst Omen hält manche nicht davon ab, es komplett zu ignorieren^^ Auch DBM ist reichlich nutzlos, wenn daraus keine Handlung entsteht.
Letztlich steht und fällt ein erfolgreicher Raidabend mit den Leuten, die da am PC sitzen, Addons hin oder her.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Aber auf der anderen Seite hast du es von anderen Spielern auch verlangt.
> "Sie sollten sich erstmal Epics craften lassen, etc. bevor sie in eine Hero-Ini dürfen" (sinngemäße Wiedergabe)



yop dazu stehe ich auch.... das ist doch keine beleidigung oder?

ich habe als ich mit 70 angefangen habe erstmal x-mal nonhero innies gehen müssen damit ich irgendwas machen durfte, über 3 wochen lang farmte ich mein eisschattenzwirnset (jaja damals shadow) zusammen, danach konnte ich erst hero mitkommen..... dort musste ich mir erstmal das d set holen....

erst dann durfte ich mit nach kara.....


ich sagte ja scho früher im thread, ich gehe nich heroinnies zum equippen von leuten, ich will da durch rushen, darf ich doch mögen..... ^^


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Ups, sry^^ Ich guck nie oder gaaaanz selten auf Signaturen, weil mich nicht der Char sondern der Mensch und dessen Meinung hinter der Tastatur interessiert. Ausser es geht garnicht anders, oder man sagt mir ich solle doch in die Sig schaun. Aber ich bin eigtl nicht jemand, der mit Arsenal oder Signatur Argumenten kommt^^
Hach Schade, hätte gerne Mal jemanden aus Buffed bei nem netten Run im TS gehabt um zu zeigen, dass der Mensch hinter der Tastatur ein ganz anderer ist, wie man im Chat vermutet^^


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ups, sry^^ Ich guck nie oder gaaaanz selten auf Signaturen, weil mich nicht der Char sondern der Mensch und dessen Meinung hinter der Tastatur interessiert. Ausser es geht garnicht anders, oder man sagt mir ich solle doch in die Sig schaun. Aber ich bin eigtl nicht jemand, der mit Arsenal oder Signatur Argumenten kommt^^
> Hach Schade, hätte gerne Mal jemanden aus Buffed bei nem netten Run im TS gehabt um zu zeigen, dass der Mensch hinter der Tastatur ein ganz anderer ist, wie man im Chat vermutet^^



Man kann ja auch ohne WoW eine TS-Buffed-Runde eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## howu (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich gehe derzeit pdk25er/pdok25er 3 mal wöchentlich


Eine Frage sei mir erlaubt:

Wenn ihr 3x/Woche da reingeht, schließe ich daraus, daß ihr nicht zügig durchrauscht. -> doch nicht zu einfach? ;-)


----------



## Narul (18. November 2009)

ein treahtmeter wurde von blizz doch schon eingebaut wieso sollten se das dann augfeinmal verbieten?

ich benutz omen schon ne ganze zeit nicht mehr da mit die aggro der mobs direkt über deren balken angezeigt wird.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> Eine Frage sei mir erlaubt:
> 
> Wenn ihr 3x/Woche da reingeht, schließe ich daraus, daß ihr nicht zügig durchrauscht. -> doch nicht zu einfach? ;-)



du kennst doch den unterschied zwischen theorie u praxis..... und naja bei pdk so hart es klingt, aber meistens dauert das maximal ne stunde bis wir da durch sind.... pdok is was anderes, aber nur weil die bosse viel schaden machen.....


----------



## Boccanegra (18. November 2009)

howu schrieb:


> selbst Omen hält manche nicht davon ab, es komplett zu ignorieren^^ Auch DBM ist reichlich nutzlos, wenn daraus keine Handlung entsteht.
> Letztlich steht und fällt ein erfolgreicher Raidabend mit den Leuten, die da am PC sitzen, Addons hin oder her.


Das ist schon richtig: dümmer geht immer, es gibt also bestimmt Leute, die auch mit einem Aggro-Meter zu blöd sind ihre Aggro entsprechend zu dosieren. Aber dass es mit einem Aggro-Meter sehr viel einfacher geworden ist, kann man ernsthaft nicht bestreiten. Andernfalls: warum ist das Ding heute üblicher Raid-Addons-Standard?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

achso das mit epic für heroinnies...... klar mag ichs nich wenn ma mir vorsagt was ich machen soll....
aber das is ja kein befehl meinerseits^^..... aber hast scho recht war bissl doof ausgedrückt..... ich bin kein dichter ^^

achja btw..... wenn ich heroinnies mache, dann sagen wir auch explizit "speedrun", da erwarte ich einfach gescheites equip.....


----------



## Boccanegra (18. November 2009)

Narul schrieb:


> ein treahtmeter wurde von blizz doch schon eingebaut wieso sollten se das dann augfeinmal verbieten?
> 
> ich benutz omen schon ne ganze zeit nicht mehr da mit die aggro der mobs direkt über deren balken angezeigt wird.


Das war ein Beispiel dafür wie das Spiel durch solche Hilfen ganz wesentlich verändert und vereinfacht wurde. Heute hat sie Blizzard ja zum Teil in sein UI eingebaut. Warum? Weil viele von ihrer Massen-Laufkundschaft die Encounter sonst nicht gebacken bekam. Also hat man ihnen da ein wenig unter die Arme gegriffen.


----------



## Nexilein (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und naja bei pdk so hart es klingt, aber meistens dauert das maximal ne stunde bis wir da durch sind.... pdok is was anderes, aber nur weil die bosse viel schaden machen.....



Bitte, bitte sag mir mit welchem Char du das machst... mit dem Char der letzte Woche noch dein Main war jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte sag mir mit welchem Char du das machst... mit dem Char der letzte Woche noch dein Main war jedenfalls nicht...



klar da isser: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Keksgestalt

rechne +125zm dazu wegen trinket..... 

und ich kann dir schwören dass der da locker reinkann..... letze woche war ich noch nicht drin, weil ich erst seit anfang dieser woche fullmember meiner neuen gilde wurde, davor durfte ich nur 25er pdk machen..... an lord war dann erstmal schluss...... die id wird aber heute abend u morgen abend weitergemacht^^


----------



## Wolsger (18. November 2009)

Toddi1971 schrieb:


> Deshalb haben ja auch alle PDOK25 clear und laufen als Sternenrufer rum.


Kein Vergleich der so hingt wie dieser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pariktus (18. November 2009)

PDK auf unserm server mit fast nur randoms??? 45-60min clear!
und das 25 und 10 er


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Jop, muss ich auch mal sage. Wer sagt man habe den Content noch nicht clear wegen pdok25er, der hat aus meiner sicht nicht recht. PDOK 25er is der selbe Content wie pdk10er, nur eben mehr incoming Schaden, mehr Lebenspunkte der Bosse und stressigere enragetimer. Sprich wer pdk10er durch hat, is mit dem Content durch. Is das gleich wie wenn ich sage ich habe CallofDuty5 durch. Ob ich das auf dem einfachsten oder schwersten durch hab is Latte, weil ich am Ende jedes Szenario kenne, es unterscheidet sich nur in wieviel Munition der gegner fallen lässt und sie agieren klüger und treffen härter. Und pdk seh ich offen gesagt sogar noch weit unter (im vergleich zu) ZulAman. pdk is kein raidcontet, sondern Lückenfüller. Oder wo sonst kriegt man Bosse so leicht ohne trash vor die nase gestellt oO

@Nexilein
Doch, auch wenn dus ned glaubst, er kommt mit seinem Diszipriester pdk mit. Und er is ein verdammt guter Heiler (das soll dich jetzt nicht vom Boden abheben lassen, Skell^^). Das er hier im Forum ein schlechtes Bild auf sich gezogen hat, is die eine Sache. Aber ich kann versichern, jeder Tank, der ihn als Heiler im Rücken hat oder hatte wir das gleich sagen. jop und drei Tage die Woche raiden wir, weil wir am Mittwoch die einfachen Sachen zwischen sieben und max neun Uhr clearen (pdk,archa,ony 25er), danach machen wir meistens noch die ersten paar Bosse Ulduar, oder versuchen 25er Ulduar Hardmodes bis elf. Und nun seit 2 IDs ist Donnerstags und Montags pdok25er angesagt. Also sind diese drei tage völlig legitim. Und habe das letzte Mal auf die Uhr gesehen, wir waren nach knapp 40min durch pdk25er durch, inklusive pipipause.


----------



## Pariktus (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jop, muss ich auch mal sage. Wer sagt man habe den Content noch nicht clear wegen pdok25er, der hat aus meiner sicht nicht recht. PDOK 25er is der selbe Content wie pdk10er, nur eben mehr incoming Schaden, mehr Lebenspunkte der Bosse und stressigere enragetimer. Sprich wer pdk10er durch hat, is mit dem Content durch. Is das gleich wie wenn ich sage ich habe CallofDuty5 durch. Ob ich das auf dem einfachsten oder schwersten durch hab is Latte, weil ich am Ende jedes Szenario kenne, es unterscheidet sich nur in wieviel Munition der gegner fallen lässt und sie agieren klüger und treffen härter. Und pdk seh ich offen gesagt sogar noch weit unter (im vergleich zu) ZulAman. pdk is kein raidcontet, sondern Lückenfüller. Oder wo sonst kriegt man Bosse so leicht ohne trash vor die nase gestellt oO




kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jop, muss ich auch mal sage. Wer sagt man habe den Content noch nicht clear wegen pdok25er, der hat aus meiner sicht nicht recht. PDOK 25er is der selbe Content wie pdk10er, nur eben mehr incoming Schaden, mehr Lebenspunkte der Bosse und stressigere enragetimer. Sprich wer pdk10er durch hat, is mit dem Content durch. Is das gleich wie wenn ich sage ich habe CallofDuty5 durch. Ob ich das auf dem einfachsten oder schwersten durch hab is Latte, weil ich am Ende jedes Szenario kenne, es unterscheidet sich nur in wieviel Munition der gegner fallen lässt und sie agieren klüger und treffen härter. Und pdk seh ich offen gesagt sogar noch weit unter (im vergleich zu) ZulAman. pdk is kein raidcontet, sondern Lückenfüller. Oder wo sonst kriegt man Bosse so leicht ohne trash vor die nase gestellt oO



Content clear ist, wenn du dir nen PrivatServer aufmachst, den Respawn ausstellst und alle Mobs down hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jop, muss ich auch mal sage. Wer sagt man habe den Content noch nicht clear wegen pdok25er, der hat aus meiner sicht nicht recht. PDOK 25er is der selbe Content wie pdk10er, nur eben mehr incoming Schaden, mehr Lebenspunkte der Bosse und stressigere enragetimer. Sprich wer pdk10er durch hat, is mit dem Content durch. Is das gleich wie wenn ich sage ich habe CallofDuty5 durch. Ob ich das auf dem einfachsten oder schwersten durch hab is Latte, weil ich am Ende jedes Szenario kenne, es unterscheidet sich nur in wieviel Munition der gegner fallen lässt und sie agieren klüger und treffen härter. Und pdk seh ich offen gesagt sogar noch weit unter (im vergleich zu) ZulAman. pdk is kein raidcontet, sondern Lückenfüller. Oder wo sonst kriegt man Bosse so leicht ohne trash vor die nase gestellt oO




seh ich auch so^^..... WoW ist zu einfach!^^

pdok ist technisch nicht schwer, doch bei 25 mann macht nunmal irgendwer nen fehler bei dem der ganze raid stirbt, darin liegt die schwierigkeit...... anstatt dass der tank mal 15k dmg auf die nase bekommt, bekommt er halt mal 30k oder 35k^^..... wenn er dann noch nen autohit bekommt der mit 15k einschlägt, hats nix mit skill oder schwierigkeit zutun, sondern dummen zufall, aber naja^^


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Baru, klingt blöd, aber ich versteh deinen Post nicht^^
Was meinst du mit Mobs ausstellen? das sozusagen die Karte leer gekillt wurde und somit wortwörtlich alles clear is?
Naja, da hast du natürlich Recht hehehe^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

in dem fall kannst aufm privateserver auch gleich als gm zocken, dir selber 100% crit und 100% avoidance geben^^...... am besten noch 1mio haste und natzelst die bosse mit der faust um^^


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Baru, klingt blöd, aber ich versteh deinen Post nicht^^
> Was meinst du mit Mobs ausstellen? das sozusagen die Karte leer gekillt wurde und somit wortwörtlich alles clear is?
> Naja, da hast du natürlich Recht hehehe^^



Genauso meinte ich es auch.


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Das is doch klar, Baru, nur hab ich mich nie hier hingestellt und hab was von clearcontent erzählt.
Ich hab nur meine Meinung wieder gegeben, weil Wolsger mit

"Kein Vergleich der so hingt wie dieser. "

mir nen Denkanstoss gegeben hat.


Das mit "Content Clear" is im Prinzip wieder Stoff für weiter 20 Seiten hier^^


----------



## Nexilein (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Nexilein
> Doch, auch wenn dus ned glaubst, er kommt mit seinem Diszipriester pdk mit. Und er is ein verdammt guter Heiler (das soll dich jetzt nicht vom Boden abheben lassen, Skell^^).



Ich raide erst seit WotLK wieder, nachdem ich wärend BC pausiert habe, und das in erster Linie aus Spaß am Spiel mit netten Leuten. Mir fehlen noch einige Kills im aktuellen Content, aber für mich ist es auch in Ordnung bei Hodir um 5 Sekunden am Hardmode vorbeizuschrappen weil ein oder 2 Leute im Raid dort nicht über 3k dps kommen.
Wer es ambitionierter angehen will, der soll das tun, aber wenn jemand im Content nicht weiter ist als ich, aber dann schreibt diese Art des Spiels wäre unter seinem Niveau, dann hat das schon einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack.


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

@Noxiel
Dann schreib das doch auch so, anstatt an etwas zu zweifeln, was ohnehin schon belegt wurde^^


----------



## BenOdvin (18. November 2009)

Hi ich meine zu verstehen worum es jetzt eigtl geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Differenzen bei Casual und Highend Spieler ist nicht mehr so groß wie zu Vanilla oder BC Zeiten. Sprich so gut wie alle Raider sehen und LEGEN alle Bosse (ob Ulduar Endboss gelegt wurde ist bei allen Casual Spieler und Random Raids wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, genauso wie bei Malygos), wo hingegen zu BC Zeiten der Großteil der Spieler noch NIE einen Fuss in Black Temple gesetzt haben oder Nefarion gesehen haben. Erst mit dem letzten Patch vor WotLK wurden ja die HP der Encounter herabgesetzt und Gamer aus der „unteren Schicht" hatten die Möglichkeit Black Temple Luft zu schnuppern. 

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass das heutige Black Temple oder Nefarion, der Hard Mode ist, den der Großteil einfach vergisst oder unterschätzt.

Casuals stellen sich mit High-End gleich, sehen oder füllen aber nicht den Unterschied. Da dieser einfach kleiner und unbedeutender geworden ist, aber nicht verschwunden ist.

In BC würde also ein eigener Content für den HighEnd Bereich enwickelt, was einer Seits positiv war da man ein Ziel hatte auf das man ran arbeiten könne und Spieler hatte auf die man aufsehen konnte, negativ war natürlich das man für diesen Content Zeit brauchte um diesen zu unterhalten ( also von Blizz´ Seite aus) und das man diesen nur schwer erreichen konnte, mit viel Zeit und Mühe ( von der Spieler Seite aus), also ein großen Teil des Spieles einfach „nie" sehen konnte so sehr man auch wollte. In WotLK ist das eigtl wenn man einen Hardmode Boss als EXTRA Boss sieht genauso.

Jetzt wurde also ein „zwei-in-eins" Content System erschaffen das HighEnd und Casual, SCHEINBAR gleichsetzt.

Hat wie man eben grade hört auch Nachteile.

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, Mix aus BC/Vanilla und WotLK Instance, also Bosse die anspruchsvoll sind aber auch von Casuals gelegt werden können und Hard Modes Varianten für die HighEnds haben, zugleich aber auch 2-3 Bosse die wirklich NUR Hardmode sind und an denen auch die HighEnds zu schaffen haben. Ein Boss dieser Sorte wäre wohl zu wenig.


----------



## Metadron72 (18. November 2009)

ich glaub ihr habt es immer noch nicht verstanden oO

Blizz wollte das auch es auch wenig spielern möglich ist zu raiden (10/25man gruppen) voila pdk10/25 NORMAL
Blizz wollte das auch bessere raiden 10/25 VOILA PDOK10/25 (und nein das macht man nicht mal eben random)

wenn ihr nu alle nur die easy version spielt und dann damit kommt wie leicht ihr da durch kommt, sogar mit RANDOMS (für die diese versionen gemacht wurden) dann kann ich mir nur an den kopf fassen

aber es ist eh mühselig darüber zu reden, ihr wollts einfach nicht anders...meckern is toll !


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Ne, also was ich wirklich begrüssen würde und das wurde auch schon genannt, sind ganz einfach Zugangsquests wie bei BC. Bsp.:
Man muss Naxx gelegt haben, damit man Ulduar kann, jedoch gibt es in Naxx 2 Quests, einmal um überhaupt in Ulduar rein zu können und eine, die erlaubt die letzten drei Bosse zu legen. In Ulduar wiederum erhält man eine Quest, bei der man Algalon legen muss, um weiter nach pdk zu können, weil Algalon sozusagen uns prüfen würde, ob wir würdig seien, am Turnier teilzunehmen, pdk wiederum gibt eine quest frei in der man zB in pdok25er in der 25erTruhe nen Gegenstand holen muss, damit man überhaupt in die Zitadelle kann um Arthas zu legen.
Is evtl an manchen Stellen ein bisserln planlos, weil das jetzt mal so ne schnell überschlagene Idee von mir ist. Aber man könnte da soviel Zeugs implementieren, an statt einfach jeden überall reinzulassen.


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ne, also was ich wirklich begrüssen würde und das wurde auch schon genannt, sind ganz einfach Zugangsquests wie bei BC. Bsp.:
> Man muss Naxx gelegt haben, damit man Ulduar kann, jedoch gibt es in Naxx 2 Quests, einmal um überhaupt in Ulduar rein zu können und eine, die erlaubt die letzten drei Bosse zu legen. In Ulduar wiederum erhält man eine Quest, bei der man Algalon legen muss, um weiter nach pdk zu können, weil Algalon sozusagen uns prüfen würde, ob wir würdig seien, am Turnier teilzunehmen, pdk wiederum gibt eine quest frei in der man zB in pdok25er in der 25erTruhe nen Gegenstand holen muss, damit man überhaupt in die Zitadelle kann um Arthas zu legen.
> Is evtl an manchen Stellen ein bisserln planlos, weil das jetzt mal so ne schnell überschlagene Idee von mir ist. Aber man könnte da soviel Zeugs implementieren, an statt einfach jeden überall reinzulassen.



Wäre aber für diejenigen schade, die es nicht schaffen, Algalon zu legen. Damit dürften sie die restlichen Raids auch nicht besuchen. Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Omidas (18. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> [...]
> aber es ist eh mühselig darüber zu reden, ihr wollts einfach nicht anders...meckern is toll !



Sry wenn das jetzt etwas patzig klingt:

aber es ist eh mühselig darüber zu reden, du willst es einfach nicht anders.... antowrten ohne lesen ist schön.


Es gibt auf den verschiedenen Seiten hinreichende Erklärungen, was an den Hardmodes falsch ist. Warum sie nicht motivernd sind, warum sie nich als Content gelten, usw. Wenn du dich damit befasst und dann ein paar gut angeführte Gegenargumente vorbringen kannst, kann man ja noch mal darüber weiter dirskutieren. Ansonsten bleib mit deinen wahllos dahingeworfenen Totschlagargumenten aus einem doch weitestgehend gut geführtem Thread weg!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

servus leutz bin wieder da.....


genomchen ich find die idee mit zugangsquests auch nicht schlecht, müsste halt einfach dann das nächste addon später rauskommen damit jeder den endcontent sehen kann.....

jedenfalls hab ich den eindruck dass manche sich unter endcontent das vorstellen was für highendgamer derzeit standart geworden ist, und genau das können diese manche nicht verstehen....

und was manche nicht verstehen ist das einige hier nicht mit wotlk angefangen haben, sondern bereits seit JAHREN raiden und sich darin besser auskennen.... oder jedenfalls jede heroinni scho tausendmal gemacht haben^^..... 

ich glaube es gibt eine komplett einfachere methode um mal wirklich das weizen vom spreu zu unterscheiden..... der nächste patch sollte so angepasst sein, dass nur derzeitige highend-raider in die raids dort gehen können, und die loweren nur die heroinnies dort schaffen.... das wäre ein guter ausgleich, vor allem wenn das equip der heros auch so ist dass sie anschliessend dort raiden können, dann wäre das doch perfekt^^

peace


----------



## Lari (18. November 2009)

Zu allererst kommt ja bald eine Itemlevel-Begrenzung für Raids, so werden Twinks schonmal nicht hopplahopp in der PDK10 durchgezogen und Equip eingesackt, das streckt den Content wieder ein wenig.
Und von mir aus soll ruhig jeder im normalen Modus den Content clear haben, wenn sie das als ehrgeizigier Spieler befriedigt. Wir als Gilde haben momentan weiterhin zwei Ziele, obwohl wir ja "den Content clear haben".
PdoK10 mit möglichst vielen Restversuchen zu clearen, und weiterhin uns bis Algalon vorzukämpfen. Und das sind alles Dinge, bei denen der 10er Raid funktionieren muss, keiner darf sterben oder grobe Fehler begehen. Ich empfinde das schon als hoch anspruchsvoll. Natürlich auch nur, wenn man den Content als solchen annimmt.
Und kommt mal weg von dem "hero = mehr Schaden, mehr Heilung". Das ist Quatsch und zeigt, dass ihr keinerlei Ahnung von den heroischen Varianten habt.

Edit: Und Freya +3 ist gestern gefallen, für Mimiron Hard fehlte uns leider die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Edit: Und Freya +3 ist gestern gefallen,



gz!


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

gz Lari^^

hm klingt bekannt euer Konzept. So machen wirs auch, nur eben auf 25er Ebene.


----------



## BenOdvin (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Man muss Naxx gelegt haben, damit man Ulduar kann, jedoch gibt es in Naxx 2 Quests, einmal um überhaupt in Ulduar rein zu können und eine, die erlaubt die letzten drei Bosse zu legen. In Ulduar wiederum erhält man eine Quest, bei der man Algalon legen muss, um weiter nach pdk zu können, weil Algalon sozusagen uns prüfen würde, ob wir würdig seien, am Turnier teilzunehmen, pdk wiederum gibt eine quest frei in der man zB in pdok25er in der 25erTruhe nen Gegenstand holen muss, damit man überhaupt in die Zitadelle kann um Arthas zu legen.



du hast recht ist auch eine Möglichkeit, anstatt neuen kontent auf dem präsentierteller zu legen von dem sich jeder bedienen darf. engagierte spieler geben sich mühe diese quest zu erfüllen und casuals gehen einfach mal EBEN raiden wenn sie lustig sind. find ich nicht top. 
das problem dabei ist wieder das (leider) ein großteil diesen neuen content einfach nicht sehen wird ... abhilfe könnte sein dass das erfordliche quest um in eine neue instance zu kommen nach 3-4 monaten abgeschaft wird.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Zu allererst kommt ja bald eine Itemlevel-Begrenzung für Raids, so werden Twinks schonmal nicht hopplahopp in der PDK10 durchgezogen und Equip eingesackt, das streckt den Content wieder ein wenig.
> Und von mir aus soll ruhig jeder im normalen Modus den Content clear haben, wenn sie das als ehrgeizigier Spieler befriedigt. Wir als Gilde haben momentan weiterhin zwei Ziele, obwohl wir ja "den Content clear haben".
> PdoK10 mit möglichst vielen Restversuchen zu clearen, und weiterhin uns bis Algalon vorzukämpfen. Und das sind alles Dinge, bei denen der 10er Raid funktionieren muss, keiner darf sterben oder grobe Fehler begehen. Ich empfinde das schon als hoch anspruchsvoll. Natürlich auch nur, wenn man den Content als solchen annimmt.
> Und kommt mal weg von dem "hero = mehr Schaden, mehr Heilung". Das ist Quatsch und zeigt, dass ihr keinerlei Ahnung von den heroischen Varianten habt.
> ...




Oo was meinst du mit gleich schaden u heilung?..... in pdok gibts doch mehr dmg als pdk.....


----------



## Omidas (18. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit: Und Freya +3 ist gestern gefallen, für Mimiron Hard fehlte uns leider die Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GZ dazu. Mir haben damals danach die Finger nahezu geblutete. Heilen ist da echt stressig, aber wie gesagt das ist ein guter HM.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Oo....... also macht pdk25er u pdok25er gleichviel dmg u heilung?............
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHHA


Hat Lari mit keinem Wort gesagt!
Da steht nur, das es nicht nur mehr DMG und Mehr Heilung beinhaltet, sondern auch taktisch besser wird. 
Sehe ich zwar anders, da die neuheiten, kaum sehr viel ausmachen. Aber nunja darüber diskutieren wir ja alle hier^^

Edit:
Das zu den "nicht mehr Taktik" bezog sich natürlich auf Kolo HM. Wie gesagt, denke, das einige Ulduar HMs weitaus passender sind und auch motivierend.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> GZ dazu. Mir haben damals danach die Finger nahezu geblutete. Heilen ist da echt stressig, aber wie gesagt das ist ein guter HM.
> 
> 
> Hat Lari mit keinem Wort gesagt!
> ...



hab ich auch bemerkt und meinen post entfernt^^


----------



## Metadron72 (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> an statt einfach jeden überall reinzulassen.



und warum ? neid ? es kann dir doch total egal sein (vor allem was den schwierigskeitsgrad für dich selber betrifft) was andere kriegen/dürfen.
vor allem da sich leute ausrüsten mit denen man doch ZUSAMMEN spielt und nicht als "gegner" zu sehen hat.



Omidas schrieb:


> Sry wenn das jetzt etwas patzig klingt:
> 
> aber es ist eh mühselig darüber zu reden, du willst es einfach nicht anders.... antowrten ohne lesen ist schön.
> 
> ...



und wo ist nu das was du sagst, begründet ? es gibt auch verschiedene seiten mit hinreichenden erklärungen warum es so ist wie es ist. ich werd mir sicher nicht von dir den mund verbieten lassen, nur weil du deiner meinung nach paar totschlag argumente hingeworfen hast. und es gibt ebenso genug argumente warum gerade dieses neue system motivierend ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry, wenn das nu patzig klang


----------



## Metadron72 (18. November 2009)

doppel


----------



## Nerjyana (18. November 2009)

Na gz @Lari )



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ...ich glaube es gibt eine komplett einfachere methode um mal wirklich das weizen vom spreu zu unterscheiden.....


Zunächst einmal heißt es DER Weizen, aber das nur am Rande )

Warum genau willst Du den Weizen vom Spreu unterscheiden?


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Jop Metadron, dann lass uns alles zum Einheitsbrei machen, damit Leute wie du, denen es zu schwer is 1-2-3 zu drücken, oder A,D für mal seitlich gehen zu drücken und 3mal im Kampf zu hüpfen. Kannst du das nicht verstehen, dass es zwar nett gemeint ist mit Blizzs Idee für Casuals. Aber hey wir haben jetzt den t9 Content, der aus sage und schreibe 4 (!!!) Versionen besteht. Hast du schonmal pdk10er/25er und pdok 10er an einem Abend gemacht? Da wirst blöd im Kopf. Meine Idee mit Zugangsquest war wie ich schrieb nur eine pauschale Idee, nur das hast du offenbar überlesen.
Was ich sagen will: Es ist einfach langweilig ne Ini sozusagen auf Anfänger-Forgeschrittene-Amatuer-Profi stellen zu können. Warum? Weil Blizz sich damit die Arbeit erleichtert indem sie nur eine Ini hinklatschen, 4 verschiedene Modi reinmachst und der Spieler 3 Monate lang nur die selbe Kacke macht. Hast du einen linearen Aufbau der Inis, dann kommst du rum, du siehst mal andere Bosse, du hast ein Erfolgserlebnis. Hier immo hab ich nur in pdok25er ein Erfolgserlebnis. ich bin nochnichtmal auf mein pdok10er clear stolz, weils nichts besonderes war.
Andere Frage Metadron, seit wann spielst du WoW? Kennst du überhaupt die Zeiten mit Zugangsquests in BC? Die zeiten wo ein Char noch wirklich lernen musste mit seinem Char umzugehen?

Ach Edith
Hab ganz vergessen den Aspekt zu erwähnen, dass ihr das auch mal sehen müsst: Metadron, für dich ist es evtl schwer zB bei Hodir aus den Runen zu laufen, um sobald der Schnee da liegt sofort wieder draufzuhüpfen (ich weiss is ein banales Beispiel). Ich persönlich empfinde(nur meine Sicht, soll kein Angeben sein) dies als Seilhüpfen im Kindergarten. So und deshalb wären abstufungen nur gerecht. Auch im reallife gibt es Dinge die du nie zu Gesicht bekommen wirst, einfach weil du nicht gut genug bist. Warum soll man in WoW was bekommen, ohne was zu machen? (komm mir ned mit "ich zahl doch 13&#8364;", weil du nicht für den Inhalt zahlst, sondern für den Support, der in WoW so gut ist wie in wenigen Spielen der Fall ist)


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> damit Leute wie du, denen es zu schwer is 1-2-3 zu drücken, oder A,D für mal seitlich gehen zu drücken und 3mal im Kampf zu hüpfen.


Du hattest Cyl vorhin zu Recht kritisiert, aber nun machst du es gerade nicht besser.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Hast du einen linearen Aufbau der Inis, dann kommst du rum, du siehst mal andere Bosse, du hast ein Erfolgserlebnis. Hier immo hab ich nur in pdok25er ein Erfolgserlebnis. ich bin nochnichtmal auf mein pdok10er clear stolz, weils nichts besonderes war.


Mit den Patches ist es doch ein linearer Aufbau. Erst kam Naxx, dann im Patch Ulduar und nun pdk und im nächsten die Zitadelle. Recht würde ich dir geben, wenn alles gleichzeitig rausgekommen wäre.


----------



## Lari (18. November 2009)

Natürlich sind die Ulduar Hardmodes einfallsreicher als das Kolosseum, dennoch legt der Schwierigkeitsgrad in der PdoK gewaltig zu.
Zuerst einmal hat man klare DMG Anforderungen. Kommt nicht genug geht der Boss enrage oder im Falle der Beasts/Jaraxxus wird man einfach von zuvielen Adds/der nächsten Welle überrannt.
Dazu kommt, dass wirklich jeder fehlerfrei spielen muss, oder sagen wir zu 95%.

Stirbt ein DD, kann man ihn vielleicht noch mit einem Battlerezz aufheben, hat man die Möglichkeit nicht mehr kommt unweigerlich der Enrage.
Wechseln die DDs nicht schnell genug das Ziel (Jaraxxus/Valkyren) und machen genug Schaden kommt der Wipe.
Pennen die Heiler: Wipe.
Pennen die Unterbrecher bei Anub: Wipe.

Es gibt einfach soviele Faktoren, die einen Wipe verursachen können, dass es für den Raid als ganzes anspruchsvoll ist.


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Stopstop Baru, ich beleidige ihn nicht. Ich schreibe nur hin wie ich es als Fakt empfinde. Ich habe nicht die Intention zu beleidigen, nicht ins falsche Ohr kriegen.
Baru nur kannst du theoretisch 80 werden und direkt pdk gezogen werden und equipped werden. das war damals in Kara nicht möglich, das meine ich damit.
Jemand schrieb hier auch, man kann ja dann die Zugangsquests nach ein paar Monaten wieer abschaffen könnte, wär auch ne Idee. Wie damals mit BT, ewr die Quest machte, bekam nen Titel ("Hand von Aldor" oder so).
Aber wie dem auch sei, wollte keine grundlage für Streitereien liefern. war nur ein sogenannter Gehirnfurz von mir^^


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Stopstop Baru, ich beleidige ihn nicht. Ich schreibe nur hin wie ich es als Fakt empfinde. Ich habe nicht die Intention zu beleidigen, nicht ins falsche Ohr kriegen.



Cyl hat von Skeletors Äußerungen auf dessen Person geschlossen.
Du hast von Metadrons Kritik auf sein Spielverhalten geschlossen, ohne ihn zu kennen.
Das meine ich


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Nunja, das stimmt, das liest sich so raus. Ich schrieb das, weil er irgendwas von Ausrüstung schrieb, worum es garned ging.
Sry, wenn ich dich in der Person angriff Metadron.


----------



## howu (18. November 2009)

na gz @Lari :-)


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Baru nur kannst du theoretisch 80 werden und direkt pdk gezogen werden und equipped werden. das war damals in Kara nicht möglich, das meine ich damit.
> Jemand schrieb hier auch, man kann ja dann die Zugangsquests nach ein paar Monaten wieer abschaffen könnte, wär auch ne Idee.



Aber ich denke gerade mit den Vorquests wollt ihr das "Durchziehen" der Twinks verhindern. Wenn diese aber nach einer bestimmten Zeit abgeschafft werden würden, wäre dies hinfällig. Sinnvoll wäre es nur beim Erscheinen des nächsten Content-Patches


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> ...



Trotzdem erschließt sich mir noch nicht, wie durch Vorquests in linearer Folge, so wie du vorgeschlagen hattest, der Raidcontent vielschichtiger werden sollte.


----------



## Nerjyana (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Andere Frage Metadron, seit wann spielst du WoW? Kennst du überhaupt die Zeiten mit Zugangsquests in BC? Die zeiten wo ein Char noch wirklich lernen musste mit seinem Char umzugehen?


Ich glaube, die meisten geben Dir recht, dass es langweilig ist ein und denselben Raid in den unterschiedlichsten Abstufungen spielen zu müssen. Das können auch diejenigen feststellen, die noch nicht zu BC- oder Classic-Zeiten geraidet haben. 

Aber: Du musst es NICHT. Wie schon so oft hier gesagt wurde. Punkt.



> Ach Edith
> Hab ganz vergessen den Aspekt zu erwähnen, dass ihr das auch mal sehen müsst: Metadron, für dich ist es evtl schwer zB bei Hodir aus den Runen zu laufen, um sobald der Schnee da liegt sofort wieder draufzuhüpfen (ich weiss is ein banales Beispiel). Ich persönlich empfinde(nur meine Sicht, soll kein Angeben sein) dies als Seilhüpfen im Kindergarten. So und deshalb wären abstufungen nur gerecht. Auch im reallife gibt es Dinge die du nie zu Gesicht bekommen wirst, einfach weil du nicht gut genug bist. Warum soll man in WoW was bekommen, ohne was zu machen? (komm mir ned mit "ich zahl doch 13€", weil du nicht für den Inhalt zahlst, sondern für den Support, der in WoW so gut ist wie in wenigen Spielen der Fall ist)


Für mich ist das tatsächlich kein Kinderspiel. Das muss wohl daran liegen, dass ich nicht mit Computerspielen aufgewachsen bin. Mein erstes Zusammentreffen mit "Computerspielen" bestand aus Atari-Frogger. Eine weitere Rolle spielt definitiv, dass ich Familie und einen Job habe und nun mal tatsächlich nur zum Spaß und in meiner eingeschränkten Freizeit spiele.
Es ist mir absolut Banane, ob Spieler XYZ nun raiden gehen darf oder nicht. Oder Spieler ABC das T9-Set hat, obwohl er ein "Kackboon" ist. 

Möglicherweise siehst Du das Raiden einfach als mehr an, als es z.B. für mich ist. Dann ist Deine Meinung oder die Meinung anderer Poster durchaus nachvollziehbar. Aber dann bin ich immer noch der Meinung, dass es an Dir liegt, etwas zu ändern. Durch "böse" Auseinandersetzungen und - wie das hier immer mal wieder geschieht - Beschimpfungen im buffed-Forum änderst Du jedenfalls nichts an Deiner jetzigen Lage.


----------



## Metadron72 (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jop Metadron, dann lass uns alles zum Einheitsbrei machen, damit Leute wie du, denen es zu schwer is 1-2-3 zu drücken, oder A,D für mal seitlich gehen zu drücken und 3mal im Kampf zu hüpfen.



wie geil , ich bin add tank anub pd0k. du tankst die adds heroic also mit einer taste und der hand auf dem rücken hm ?
wenn man keine ahnung von anderen leuten hat, nächstemal erfolge / equip ansehen bevor man so unqualifiziert dünpfiff labert


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> wie geil , ich bin add tank anub pd0k. du tankst die adds heroic also mit einer taste und der hand auf dem rücken hm ?
> wenn man keine ahnung von anderen leuten hat, nächstemal erfolge / equip ansehen bevor man so unqualifiziert dünpfiff labert



Er hat sich doch in einem späteren Post entschuldigt.


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> So und deshalb wären abstufungen nur gerecht. Auch im reallife gibt es Dinge die du nie zu Gesicht bekommen wirst, einfach weil du nicht gut genug bist. Warum soll man in WoW was bekommen, ohne was zu machen?



Wenn du einen Ferrari kaufst, erwartest du aber auch, dass er auf über 250 km/h kommt und du nicht erst einen Tauglichkeitstest ablegen musst, an Hand dessen die Geschwindigkeitbegrenzung eingestellt wird.

edit: Vergleiche sind gut, aber nicht jeder Vergleich ist sinnvoll.


----------



## Metadron72 (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Ferrari kaufst, erwartest du aber auch, dass er auf über 250 km/h kommt und du nicht erst einen Tauglichkeitstest ablegen musst, an Hand dessen die Geschwindigkeitbegrenzung eingestellt wird.
> 
> edit: Vergleiche sind gut, aber nicht jeder Vergleich ist sinnvoll.



/sign

@genome p.s. ich spiele wow seit beta , also auch dieses argument zieht nicht (und def warri war auch nicht grad der leichteste char zur beta/release)


----------



## Omidas (18. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> [...]
> und wo ist nu das was du sagst, begründet ? es gibt auch verschiedene seiten mit hinreichenden erklärungen warum es so ist wie es ist. ich werd mir sicher nicht von dir den mund verbieten lassen, nur weil du deiner meinung nach paar totschlag argumente hingeworfen hast. und es gibt ebenso genug argumente warum gerade dieses neue system motivierend ist
> 
> 
> ...



Ach vertrag viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit dem jetztigen Post kann man wenigstens eine Disuksion beginnen (im gegensatz zum ersten, den ich genau deswegen kritisierte).

Ich verweise jetzt mal auf ein paar meiner beireits genanten Punkte in bestehenden Post in diesem Thread. Weswegen ich dich auch darauf hinwies mal den Thread zu lesen, damit du wenigstens auf bereits genannte Punkt eingehen könntest:

Nicht Lineraität des Progress:


Omidas schrieb:


> Das sprichst du den nächsten Punkt an, den ich bei den HMs hasse. Weils für den normalsterblich Mittelguten Spieler
> unmöglich ist dies zu tun!
> Du hast nämlich 0 Ahnung, ob dein Equip dafür reicht! In BC wars einfach. Wenn du den Vorgängerboss gelegt hast, bist
> du in 90% der Fälle auch bereit den nächsten anzugehen. Der Progress ist einfach sehr schön linear aufgebaut. Natürlich
> ...



PUG Vs Gilde: [Edit: Das ist ein HM Problem, da die zu einfachen Normalmodes mit rein spielen]


Omidas schrieb:


> Und habt ihr Probleme, das ihr Leute nach bekommt? Murren vielleicht ein paar Leute, das es blöd ist, das PUGs weiter kommen
> als ihr? Drohen ein paar vielleicht ab zu springen?
> Habs schon mal geschrieben. Eine meiner alten Gilden ist daran zerbrochen, das ein fester Zusammenhalt nicht gebraucht wird
> und das PUGs im extremfall besser sind als eine Gilde.
> ...



Nachwuchsproblem und Wipebereitschaft:


Omidas schrieb:


> Und die frage. Warum kommt das?
> Einige Spieler denken wie ich und nehmen Hardmodes, obwohl die sicher schwer sind und eigenständig auch interessant, nicht an.
> Die fehlen dann. Nachwuchs findet man auch immer seltener, weil die neuen Wipes nicht gewöhnt sind. Selbst Spieler die das
> potential hätten dort mit zu machen versuchen es erst gar nicht. Diesen letzten Punkt: Mangelnde Wipebereitschaft merkte ich
> ...



Zwischen den Seilen hängen und Gameover


Omidas schrieb:


> Finde die 2te Aufteilung weitaus passender. Und wenn man es sich dann anschaut.
> 
> Die 5% Hardcore können zufrieden sein. Solbald sie die größte Schwierigkeit der HMs geschafft haben (Spieler dazu
> begeistern einen Boss nochmla identisch zu legen nur alles etwas mehr) können die Spaß haben. Und den haben sie
> ...



"Eintönige Wiederholung" und "Zu oft das Selbe"


Omidas schrieb:


> Und um den nächsten Posts vor zu greifen. Darum sind HM in der Form nicht motivierend:
> Ihr sollt anhand eines Filmes Englisch lernen. Dazu wird euch Herr der Ringe (alle 3 Teile) mit deutschem Untertitel
> ansehen um es allen gerecht zu machen. Die Leute, die etwas schneller lernen oder schon vorkenntnisse haben
> können dann zusätlich am nächsten Tag noch einen Film sehen. Herr der Ringe in der Extended Version (alle 3 Teile)
> ...




So das waren jetzt alleine meine Punkte, die ich gegen die HMs angebracht habe. andere haben sicher auch paar gute Sachen angebracht, hatte aber kein Elan die jetzt auf die schnelle zu suchen. Kommen wir jetzt zu den Pro Argumenten für HMs, so wie sie jetzt sind.

HM sind schwer!
Ja sind sie. Ohne frage. Doch sind die Kolo HMs eben nur eine Wiederholung des bereits gesehenen. Wie du, da dur den Thread ja sicher gelesen hast, bemerkt haben wirst, bin ich gegen die Ulduar HMs weniger abgeneigt, weil diese eben diesen Makel weniger haben und wirklich neu interessant sind zum großteil.

Es gibt besseren Loot dadrinne.


Omidas schrieb:


> Sehr provokant gesagt: Juchu. Wenn ich ein Itemgeiler Arsch von Pro wäre, wären HMs genau das richitge für mich um dann
> mit dem besseren Loot, deb diese Gimps und Noob Casuals nie bekommen werden in Daleran zu posen.



So können alle den Content sehen.
Dazu zwei Punkte:
Ein Post von mir, der etwas sehr lang ist, weswegen ich ihn nich quote sondern nur drauf verweise:
Alternativer Progressvorschlag an BC angelehnt.
Und ein PvP Vergleich.
Alle Leute wollten die epischen PvP Schlachten im AV sehen und jetzt hat es Blizzard so gemacht, das wirklich jeder .... AV .... sehen kann. 


So, da ich jetzt meine Meinung nochmals dargelegt habe, hast du jetzt die Möglichkeit mich mit diesem Wissen zu wiederlegen oder alternativen zu sagen, die besser sind, als die Behauptung, das es Leuten wie mir nur ums meckern geht. Den ich habe nie gesagt, das du "Den Mund halten sollst", sondern nur drauf hingewiesen, das es lohnender wäre nur was zu schrieben, wenn da irgendwie auch ... nunja ... Inhalt drin wäre.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

ich glaub ihr seit vom thema abgedriftet......

gings nicht um schwierigkeit nicht um den content selbst?...... meta du scheinst recht unrealistisch zu denken^^ nach so langer zockerfahrung kommt nur sowas wie "ich hab mehr erfolge wie du" penisgrössenverlängerung dabei raus?...... jetz stell dir doch mal vor wie genomchen es gesagt hat..... einen einheitsbrei..... meinst du echt dass dir das dann noch taugen wird?..... wenn du dann im raid mit 8 jährigen oder so bist?.... oder mal mit nem sonntagsninja?.....

es fehlt definitiv in dem game die abgrenzung zwischen den guten(im sinne vom fortschritt im content) und schlechten (anfänger) gibt....


----------



## Omidas (18. November 2009)

@ Skelletor:

Denke, das man die beiden Themen nicht voneinander trennen kann.

Den ich bin der Meinung, das WotLK nur deswegen zu leicht ist, weil die HMs eben keine echte alternative sind.
Also um zu begründen, warum ich denke das WotLK zu leicht ist, muss ich das mit den HMs erst belegen können.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> @ Skelletor:
> 
> Denke, das man die beiden Themen nicht voneinander trennen kann.
> 
> ...




da bin ich auch deiner meinung..... allerdings die HMs die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe waren allesammt n witz, nach maximal 2-3 wipes hat man die meisten dann schon verstanden.....


----------



## Nexilein (18. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Zu allererst kommt ja bald eine Itemlevel-Begrenzung für Raids, so werden Twinks schonmal nicht hopplahopp in der PDK10 durchgezogen und Equip eingesackt, das streckt den Content wieder ein wenig.



Echt? Fände ich gut, hast du ne Quelle?


----------



## Lari (18. November 2009)

Auf MMO-Champion gelesen, allerdings wurschtel ich mich jetzt nicht durch mehrere Seiten PTR-News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eventuell hat jemand den Blue Post/die News zur Hand.


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Sry hatte nen Meeting @ Baru und Metadron.
Nö, ich finde nicht das mein Vergleich hinkt Baru, weil ich gewisse Dinge auch im Leben leisten muss um was zu erreichen. Dein Vergleich hinkt, denn ich erwarte nicht, dass der Ferrari mehr als 250 fährt, er fährt einfach mehr als 250^^ Aber um deinen Vergleich auszufeilen: Du musstest vorher was machen, um dir den Ferrari überhaupt leisten zu können, hast du das nicht, gibts auch keinen Ferrari ;-)

edith
Allerdings ist allein schon der Vergleich zwischen echtem Leben und Game utopisch. Zwar kannst du Verhaltensmuster miteinbaun, was ich aber nicht gut heisse, denn wie ich finde hat ein Game nicht gleich dem echten Leben zu sein, das birgt zuviel Suchtpotenzial^^


----------



## Omidas (18. November 2009)

@ Lari, Nexilein

So genau kenne ich mich da auch nicht aus, aber ich denke in der Art habe ich auch was gehört. Aber denke, das war eher auf das automatische Gruppensuchsystem gemünzt, dass das ein wenig Intelligent werden würde. Für Raids war das also noch nicht geplant. Vielleicht dann wenn dieses System auch für Raids eingeführt wird.

Aber vieleicht kennt ja wwer sich da genauer aus.


----------



## Lari (18. November 2009)

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/13/2067767238...-dual-spec.html
Da wird kurz drüber geredet, aber wird wahrscheinlich für das LFG Tool gelten. Gildenintern kann man dann wahrscheinlich immer noch mit "schlechtem" Equip gezogen werden.


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Du musstest vorher was machen, um dir den Ferrari überhaupt leisten zu können, hast du das nicht, gibts auch keinen Ferrari ;-)



Du musst auch 13€ bezahlen und auf Stufe 80 leveln. Und dass du dann nicht alles sehen darfst, wäre dann aber so als würde dein Ferrari nur 120 fahren.


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Dann lies nochmal. Du zahlst deine 13€ im Monat nicht dafür, dass du Content sehen darfst, sondern damit dieser Content gewartet wird, neuer Content impementiert wird und damit du dem GM sagen kannst, wenn dich einer blöd anmacht (klar is da nochmehr Support dahinter). Würde ich jeden Monat seit 4 Jahren 13€ für den Content zahlen, dann würd ich gegen Blizz vor Gericht gehen, weil das beschiss wäre für ein Game 624€ zu zahlen. Was du zahlst ist nicht das Game, wie gesagt, sondern der Support. Sonst könnten wir gleich sagen "Hööö, ich hab 13€ gezahlt, gib mir nen Preequippten Char!". Verstehst was ich mein?


----------



## Omidas (18. November 2009)

Sry, das ist jetzt total OT, aber muss einfach sein :

-Baru- grad mal deine Signatur komplett angesehen .... das Zitat .... *Lachkrampf* .... soooooooo war .... *nachatemring*


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Sry, das ist jetzt total OT, aber muss einfach sein :
> 
> -Baru- grad mal deine Signatur komplett angesehen .... das Zitat .... *Lachkrampf* .... soooooooo war .... *nachatemring*



ich fands auch zu komisch und passend


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Dann lies nochmal. Du zahlst deine 13€ im Monat nicht dafür, dass du Content sehen darfst, sondern damit dieser Content gewartet wird, neuer Content impementiert wird und damit du dem GM sagen kannst, wenn dich einer blöd anmacht (klar is da nochmehr Support dahinter). Würde ich jeden Monat seit 4 Jahren 13€ für den Content zahlen, dann würd ich gegen Blizz vor Gericht gehen, weil das beschiss wäre für ein Game 624€ zu zahlen. Was du zahlst ist nicht das Game, wie gesagt, sondern der Support. Sonst könnten wir gleich sagen "Hööö, ich hab 13€ gezahlt, gib mir nen Preequippten Char!". Verstehst was ich mein?



Ich glaub, wir kommen auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Für mich zahlt jeder für das Spiel, also sollte auch jeder von den Entwicklungen profitieren. Und ich finde, dass dies mit dem Grundgedanken  der HMs gut gelungen ist.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wir kommen auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Für mich zahlt jeder für das Spiel, also sollte auch jeder von den Entwicklungen profitieren. Und ich finde, dass dies mit dem Grundgedanken  der HMs gut gelungen ist.



man zahlt aber dafür dass der content so ist wie er ist..... schliesslich ist es ein rpg, also musst du deine roller erstmal erkämpfen..... also hat genomchen da scho recht.... 

ansonsten gäbe es in dem spiel ja keine motivation.... gerade die tatsache dass man in dem game weiter kommen kann als andere ist ja eben so besonders.... man kann im rl n totaler zigeuner sein aber im game ein wahrer held den jeder im server kennt.....


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> schliesslich ist es ein rpg, also musst du deine roller erstmal erkämpfen



Dass man sie sich erkämpft, ist auch in Ordnung. Als Beispiel wurden Prequests genannt. Wenn diese aber wie Genomchen meinte z.B. so aussehen, dass man pdk, pdok nicht betreten kann, bevor man Algalon gelegt hat, dann würde dies meiner Meinung nicht die Raidvielfalt steigern.


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Is ja ned schlimm^^ Man kann nicht immer einer Meinung sein.
Meiner Ansicht nach is WoW eben ein Spiel, das auf Erfolge aufbaut, die man sich erkämpfen muss (im wahrsten Sinne).
Die 13€ die ein jeder von uns zahlt ist nicht für den Content, klar erhalten tut man den, aber man muss eben was tun, um diesen zu sehen. Und das is nichtnur bei WoW so, das is in jedem Spiel. Ansonsten cheatest du und überspringst Level. Momentan aber musst du nichts leisten um alles zu sehen. Wo is da noch der Sinn im progressive Raiden? Die monatlichen Gebühren sind einzig für den Support gedacht. Du schreibst jeder Spieler zahlt, also darf ers auch sehen. Du hast am Anfang (ca) 30€ für das Game gezahlt, damit hast du die Möglichkeit alles zu sehen, du musst nur eben den einen Level beenden um in den nächsten zu kommen. Die weiteren Kosten von 13€ betreffen nur den Support, darunter fallen Bugentfernung, Exploitentfernung, Content Patches, Balancing und nen Haufen Sachen, die wir nichtmal wissen. Denk doch mal logisch, würde es so sein, wie du es schilderst, jeder zahlt 13€ also darf er auch alles sehen wann er will, dann würde man ja nie aufhören das Spiel zu bezahlen. Ich wäre mittlerweile bei einem Spielpreis von guten 600€, das wäre einfach Wahnsinn. Daraus schliesst sich mir die einfache und einzige Schlussfolgerung, dass die 13€ den Support betreffen, aber keine Freikarte für den Content sind. Das is halt mein Logik dahinter. Oder aber Blizz hat deeeen Meistertrick angewandt und den Spielpreis in den Wartungsgebühren versteckt^^

Baru, das mit meinen Prequest war doch nur so dahingesagt und natürlich der Realität fern und null durchdacht. Sollte nur eben schnell nen Beispiel liefern.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

^^ man zahlt die 13 euro nicht für content, sondern eigentlich nur für nen char der nackt auf lvl 1 im startgebiet landet...... mehr wird dir nicht geboten... den rest musst du selbst machen^^


----------



## Omidas (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wir kommen auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Für mich zahlt jeder für das Spiel, also sollte auch jeder von den Entwicklungen profitieren. Und ich finde, dass dies mit dem Grundgedanken  der HMs gut gelungen ist.



Hab ja oben in meinem langen zusammengefassten Post es geschrieben. Der gedanke der HMs mag gut sein. Nur an der Umsetzung haperts. Kannst ja mal auf meinen alternativ Vorschlag eingehen, ob das den eine pasable Lösung wäre.




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> man zahlt aber dafür dass der content so ist wie er ist..... schliesslich ist es ein rpg, also musst du deine roller erstmal erkämpfen..... also hat genomchen da scho recht....
> 
> ansonsten gäbe es in dem spiel ja keine motivation.... gerade die tatsache dass man in dem game weiter kommen kann als andere ist ja eben so besonders.... man kann im rl n totaler zigeuner sein aber im game ein wahrer held den jeder im server kennt.....



Mal ganz ehrlich ... der Letzte Satz kann ein Eigentor werden^^ Mag ja vielleicht stimmen, aber ich denke du wirst jetzt mehrere Post kriegen, das du ein H4 RL Versager bist, der es nötig hat über ein Spiel sich zu profilieren. Halt Standard Klischee Antwort. Selbst wenn das bei dir nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Baru, das mit meinen Prequest war doch nur so dahingesagt und natürlich der Realität fern und null durchdacht. Sollte nur eben schnell nen Beispiel liefern.



Ok , auf dieses Beispiel hat sich aber meine Argumentation gestützt.


----------



## BenOdvin (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wir kommen auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Für mich zahlt jeder für das Spiel, also sollte auch jeder von den Entwicklungen profitieren. Und ich finde, dass dies mit dem Grundgedanken der HMs gut gelungen ist.



wie bereits vom vorposter geschrieben ( und ich bin der gleichen meinung) das du dafür zahlt dass das spiel erneuert und unterhalten wird, das du ein "diesesproblemistunsbekannt ich wünsche euch noch viel spass in der world of warcraft" soppurt bekommst (nicht so ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
du bekommst also neuen content von dem dein equip und deine unterhaltung profitieren kann..... profitieren kann wenn du dazu in der lage bist...

das mit dem grundgedanken: ich möchte die gleichen chancen auf items und erfolge haben wie jeder andere.
jeder würde dir den vogel zeigen wenn du sagen würdest: ich hatte keine zeit jura zu studieren möchte aber trotzdem anwalt werden. jeder sollte ja die gleichen chancen haben !!!!


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Hab ja oben in meinem langen zusammengefassten Post es geschrieben. Der gedanke der HMs mag gut sein. Nur an der Umsetzung haperts. Kannst ja mal auf meinen alternativ Vorschlag eingehen, ob das den eine pasable Lösung wäre.



Dein Vorschlag mit dem zeitversetzten RaidContent klingt für mich nach einem sehr guten Lösungsansatz


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Zeitversetzter Raidcontent???
Uhhh jetzt hab ich was verpasst. Erklärung pls, hört sich interessant an. Würd gerne wissen, was damit gemeint is, denn ich stell mir grad auch ein Recht interessantes Model dazu vor :-)

p.s.: Wie gesagt meine Beispiele waren nur dahin gesagt. Einfach um schnell bildlich zu machen, wie mans machen könnte. Das man Algalon für pdk killen muss, is natürlich nicht real machbar^^


----------



## -Baru- (18. November 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Zeitversetzter Raidcontent???
> Uhhh jetzt hab ich was verpasst. Erklärung pls, hört sich interessant an. Würd gerne wissen, was damit gemeint is, denn ich stell mir grad auch ein Recht interessantes Model dazu vor :-)



Musst eine Seite vor gehen und in Omida sehr langem Post findet sich ein Link.
edit: Sollte es nicht deinem Modell entsprechen kannst du deines ja mal kurz beschreiben.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Hab ja oben in meinem langen zusammengefassten Post es geschrieben. Der gedanke der HMs mag gut sein. Nur an der Umsetzung haperts. Kannst ja mal auf meinen alternativ Vorschlag eingehen, ob das den eine pasable Lösung wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^ des risiko geh ich ein xD...... aber über wow profiliere ich mich nicht..... aber jeder der diesen post seriös liest versteht was dahinter steckt....
wow is für mich nur n lückenfüller weil ich unter der woche wo anders arbeiten muss als wo ich sonst wohne.... mehr ist das nicht, kein hobby und kein lebenswerk^^...... nur ein spiel

aber ich bin gespannt auf die baldigen dummen antworten xD


----------



## corak (18. November 2009)

Kann es sein, dass ihr hier die ganze Zeit etwas aneinander vorbeiredet? In den meisten Posts geht es um Pickup Raids. Gehen die denn in alle Instanzen des Spiels? Und haben die dort auch eine reelle Chance?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr hier die ganze Zeit etwas aneinander vorbeiredet? In den meisten Posts geht es um Pickup Raids. Gehen die denn in alle Instanzen des Spiels? Und haben die dort auch eine reelle Chance?




haste recht.... ich hab lieber jemanden dabei der sich im raid auskennt als nen totalen anfänger^^...... spass..... war nur um euch zu ärgern und damit mich jemand zuflamen würde xD........ in wie fern meinst du reele chancen?


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Sry, aber ich versteh deinen Post auch ned corak. Kannst du das genauer schildern, pls?


----------



## -Garfield- (18. November 2009)

Ich wollt nur mal an die  zeiten erinnern wo die mobs für den quest in LochMordan LvL 18 - 19 ELITE waren , der quest blieb gleich nur  die mobs sind seit langen nicht mehr Elite, nun einfacher oder nicht ????


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

-Garfield- schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur mal an die  zeiten erinnern wo die mobs für den quest in LochMordan LvL 18 - 19 ELITE waren , der quest blieb gleich nur  die mobs sind seit langen nicht mehr Elite, nun einfacher oder nicht ????



fragmal..... die oger in schlingendorntal waren auch mal elite und jetz pfpfpfpf..... genauso wie die trolle vor zul farrak.....

aber jaja wow ist nicht einfacher geworden -.-


----------



## Super PePe (18. November 2009)

Das was sich durch WoW wie ein roter Faden zieht, ist die Kontinuität. Die Energie die Wow entwickelt, kommt nicht aus dem Höher, Schneller oder Weiter. Auch kommt sie nicht aus den, für viele immer wieder empfunden nachgeschobenen, Addons. Sie kommt aus der Idee, die einer in einem Moment völliger Glückseligkeit, beim Scheißen auf einem Blizzard Klo hatte: 'Warcraft4 ne danke'. Es ist die gleiche Energie, die jeden popligen Fussballclub, jeden Damengesangsverein und jedes literarische Quartett am Leben hielt: stand together, play together. 
Das was jeder und wie jeder was empfindet, ist eine völlig andere Geschichte. Jeder der das sogenannte klassische WoW spielte, empfand es als Herausforderung, an der die fortlaufende Geschichte gemessen wurde, jeder der mit BC einstieg, empfand das gleiche wie sein Vorgänger und jeder der dem Lichking verkloppen wollte und zum aller ersten mal in Naxx in der Drachenöde stand, empfand das Gleiche kribbeln in den Fingern und die gleichen Jubelschrei im TS wie die Jungs, die sich an Ony 40 die Finger wund spielten. Jede Generation kam auf ihre Kosten und die Klostory von C'Thun, Kazzak und co ist noch nicht zu ende erzählt wurden. Was vielen einfach fehlt, ist eine gewissen gesunde Demut.


----------



## Nexilein (18. November 2009)

-Garfield- schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur mal an die  zeiten erinnern wo die mobs für den quest in LochMordan LvL 18 - 19 ELITE waren





Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> fragmal..... die oger in schlingendorntal waren auch mal elite und jetz pfpfpfpf..... genauso wie die trolle vor zul farrak.....



Also wenn ihr daran den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels festmacht.... als die Mobs noch Elite waren, waren auch 10 mal soviele Leute am Leveln. Heute würde man für die Quest einfach niemanden finden, oder würde, wie es damals auch schon möglich war, 3 Level warten und die Quest dann alleine machen.


----------



## corak (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> haste recht.... ich hab lieber jemanden dabei der sich im raid auskennt als nen totalen anfänger^^...... spass..... war nur um euch zu ärgern und damit mich jemand zuflamen würde xD........ in wie fern meinst du reele chancen?




Reelle Chancen, die Instanz zu clearen bzw mehr als nur Trash zu hauen.


----------



## corak (18. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Das was sich durch WoW wie ein roter Faden zieht, ist die Kontinuität. Die Energie die Wow entwickelt, kommt nicht aus dem Höher, Schneller oder Weiter. Auch kommt sie nicht aus den, für viele immer wieder empfunden nachgeschobenen, Addons. Sie kommt aus der Idee, die einer in einem Moment völliger Glückseligkeit, beim Scheißen auf einem Blizzard Klo hatte: 'Warcraft4 ne danke'. Es ist die gleiche Energie, die jeden popligen Fussballclub, jeden Damengesangsverein und jedes literarische Quartett am Leben hielt: stand together, play together.



Dieses Gemeinschaftsgefühl gibt es in jedem MMORPG. Und wenn das Spiel als solches nichts taugt oder es ihnen zu langweilig wird, gehen die Spieler trotzdem.

Was die Leute im Spiel hält ist, dass man immer ein Ziel hat, das greifbar nahe ist und wenn man es dann erreicht hat, dann ergibt sich ein nächstes, das vorher weit weg war aber jetzt fast zu packen ist.. oder in einem Wort Karottentrieb.


----------



## Cyl (18. November 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr habt es immer noch nicht verstanden oO
> 
> Blizz wollte das auch es auch wenig spielern möglich ist zu raiden (10/25man gruppen) voila pdk10/25 NORMAL
> Blizz wollte das auch bessere raiden 10/25 VOILA PDOK10/25 (und nein das macht man nicht mal eben random)
> ...



Und was ist wenn in PDoK der einzige Anreiz nur noch der 50/50 ist? Seit vielen Wochen es nur derbe langweilig für Mains ist? Dann auch: "Meckern ist toll"?

Oder hast DU etwas nicht verstanden?


----------



## Cyl (18. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Ulduar Hardmodes einfallsreicher als das Kolosseum, dennoch legt der Schwierigkeitsgrad in der PdoK gewaltig zu.
> Zuerst einmal hat man klare DMG Anforderungen. Kommt nicht genug geht der Boss enrage oder im Falle der Beasts/Jaraxxus wird man einfach von zuvielen Adds/der nächsten Welle überrannt.
> Dazu kommt, dass wirklich jeder fehlerfrei spielen muss, oder sagen wir zu 95%.
> 
> ...



Kuck mal, du gehst einzig und allein von DEINEM Raid aus. Kuck doch mal über den Tellerrand, es gibt andere Raids, es gibt deutlich bessere. DENEN ists langweilig, auch wenn das DIR dann wiederum egal ist....
Gibts auf Buffed eigentlich gratis Scheuklappen, die sehr viele den Blick nur auf sich selbst und ihr näheres Umfeld ermöglichen?


----------



## Shapar (18. November 2009)

ALso an alle die sich für so schlau halten das sie alles in WoW so einfach finden wartet mal ab bis catalysm rauskommt dann flennt ihr alle weils so schwer is ja un das ises das alle an euch nervt ihr ewigen nörgler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyl (18. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Ferrari kaufst, erwartest du aber auch, dass er auf über 250 km/h kommt und du nicht erst einen Tauglichkeitstest ablegen musst, an Hand dessen die Geschwindigkeitbegrenzung eingestellt wird.
> 
> edit: Vergleiche sind gut, aber nicht jeder Vergleich ist sinnvoll.



Ich sehe es dann leicht anders: Du bezahlst um deinen Führerschein machen zu dürfen und viele wollen dann sofort einen Ferrari für lau.


----------



## Keksemacher (18. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Kuck mal, du gehst einzig und allein von DEINEM Raid aus. Kuck doch mal über den Tellerrand, es gibt andere Raids, es gibt deutlich bessere. DENEN ists langweilig, auch wenn das DIR dann wiederum egal ist....
> Gibts auf Buffed eigentlich gratis Scheuklappen, die sehr viele den Blick nur auf sich selbst und ihr näheres Umfeld ermöglichen?


Ich glaube es gibt nur einen geringen Anteil,der Yogg +0,Algalon oder PdoK geschafft hat.
Wenn ich mir mal die besten Raidgilden meines Servers angucke haben die weder PdoK clear noch Algalon down.


----------



## Lari (18. November 2009)

Also wenn ich über meinen Tellerrand gucke sehe ich eine Menge zufriedener Leute. Und nicht nur innerhalb meiner Gilde.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. November 2009)

diese ganzen rl-vergleiche sind doch schwachsinn. seht es mal von der seite blizzards. die entwickeln monatelang an ner raidini (gut pdk ging wohl schneller) und vielleicht 5% der spieler gehen rein.
da lohnt sich ja der aufwand nicht ständig neuen content zu entwickeln.

von den 13€ wird natürlich auch die entwicklung der contentpatchs bezahlt, was zu classic und bc die meisten nicht genutzt haben.

gut das system mit mehreren schwierigkeitsgraden gefällt nicht jedem. aber so umgeht blizzard halt das oben genannte problem und trotzdem gibt es herausforderungen für die topgilden.


----------



## Cyl (18. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Also wenn ich über meinen Tellerrand gucke sehe ich eine Menge zufriedener Leute _hier im ausgewiesenen Casualboard Buffed_. Und nicht nur innerhalb meiner Gilde.



Habs mal verbessert. Ich kann übrigens sogar soweit über meinen teller kucken, dass ich in anderen, "qualifizierteren" Foren zu 80-99% die pösen Meckerer lese.


Ps. 19.00 Raidbeginn, 10 Seiten Buffed gelesen, 4 mal gepostet, PDoK 25er Anub down. Toller Content.


----------



## Enyalios (18. November 2009)

Shapar schrieb:


> ALso an alle die sich für so schlau halten das sie alles in WoW so einfach finden wartet mal ab bis catalysm rauskommt dann flennt ihr alle weils so schwer is ja un das ises das alle an euch nervt ihr ewigen nörgler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem aktuellen Verlauf der WoW-Geschichte nach zu urteilen dürfen wir uns zu 100% auf knallharten Content gefasst machen, ja.


----------



## Keksemacher (18. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ps. 19.00 Raidbeginn, 10 Seiten Buffed gelesen, 4 mal gepostet, PDoK 25er Anub down. Toller Content.


Sorry aber wenn du am Content nur rumzumeckern hast hör auf!
Ich kann es nicht mehr hören wie die Leute sagen der Content ist zu leicht.
90% der Spieler werden nie PdoK schaffen und daher ist der Content nicht zu leicht.
Für die Obermegagenialenalleswegpwnendenroxxerleuten ist der Content natürlich keine Herrausforderung.


----------



## Cyl (18. November 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn du am Content nur rumzumeckern hast hör auf!
> Ich kann es nicht mehr hören wie die Leute sagen der Content ist zu leicht.
> 90% der Spieler werden nie PdoK schaffen und daher ist der Content nicht zu leicht.
> Für die Obermegagenialenalleswegpwnendenroxxerleuten ist der Content natürlich keine Herrausforderung.



Du hast völlig recht, 90% werden PdoK niemals (so wie es derzeit ist) schaffen. Ich sage auch keineswegs sie sollen diese Instanz schwerer machen. Sie sollten aber ganz einfach Endcontend schaffen, spich irgend etwas schwierigeres anbieten. Einfach so wie die frühere Geschäftspolitik von Blizzard war: Für jeden *etwas* dabei. Nicht für viele *alles* dabei und für den Rest nichts.

Aber dann kommst bestimmt du und sagst: Rähhbähh, das will ich aber auch sehen, ich hab ja schließlich mächtige 13€ bezahlt.
Worauf ich antworten würde: Tu etwas dafür.


----------



## Suninho (18. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Aber dann kommst bestimmt du und sagst: Rähhbähh, das will ich aber auch sehen, ich hab ja schließlich mächtige 13€ bezahlt.
> Worauf ich antworten würde: Tu etwas dafür.



Ich hab zwar PDOK25 noch nicht geschafft, aber du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tut halt was dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shapar (18. November 2009)

Enyalios danke  das wenigstens einer zustimmt man kann nähmlich nicht verstehen das manche das spiel so einfach finden dann können sie es doch gleich lassen und nicht noch alle anmekern was für ein ******** man ist das ma ndas mal klarstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (18. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Habs mal verbessert. Ich kann übrigens sogar soweit über meinen teller kucken, dass ich in anderen, "qualifizierteren" Foren zu 80-99% die pösen Meckerer lese.
> 
> 
> Ps. 19.00 Raidbeginn, 10 Seiten Buffed gelesen, 4 mal gepostet, PDoK 25er Anub down. Toller Content.


Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit? nein? tja hör auf zu flamen


----------



## Lari (18. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Habs mal verbessert. Ich kann übrigens sogar soweit über meinen teller kucken, dass ich in anderen, "qualifizierteren" Foren zu 80-99% die pösen Meckerer lese.


Hehe, jaja, die guten qualifizierteren Foren. Dann hin mit dir. Da bist du ja dann unter deines gleichen.
Und nein, ich meine Spieler auf meinem Server, keine User hier im Forum. Das hättest du dir aber auch denken können.


----------



## Mubuto (19. November 2009)

WoW ist mit jedem expansion pack definitiv einfacher geworden. Mir persönlich ist seit ca. 1 Jahr deswegen die Lust auf WoW vergangen. Nur als Beispiel genannt, die früher häufig vorhandenen Elite-Gebiete. Wer sich noch daran erinnert, der kennt auch noch das "mulmige" Gefühl dort zu questen, ohne Gruppe ging da gar nichts. Mittlerweile ist fast alles bis auf Instanzen solo-content. Über die unzähligen nerfs der Instanzen und Raids braucht man sich gar nicht zu unterhalten, hier wurde ja auch kontinuierlich jeglicher Schwierigkeitsgrad herausgenommen. Wenn ich ausserdem lese dass man mittlerweile in 10-15 min eine heroic via aoe clearen kann, muss ich sagen "jo" WoW ist viel zu einfach! Ausserdem war das leveln auf den Endlevel noch nie so einfach wie jetzt, in Classic musste man für level 60 noch schwitzen und einiges an Zeit investieren. Was dem Spiel aktuell noch fehlt ist ein "Neuer 80er Char"-Button.

Schön wäre es, aber ich kann es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, wenn cataclysm daran was ändern würde, vermutlich wird aber wieder genau das Gegenteil passieren und der Content nochmal vereinfacht werden.


----------



## Braamséry (19. November 2009)

Die meisten labern uns, hier sinnvoll postende Leute, mit etwas -nicht dem Thema zugehörigen- zu, was keiner hören will. Wenn ihr das machen wollt, macht nen thread auf, den ich, wie viele andere, nicht lesen werde...



skuzy schrieb:


> Hier wollte ich eigentlich aufhören deinen Post zu lesen, da deine Argumentation ersmtal damit beginnt dern Großteil der Beteiligten dieser Diskussion als Ahnungslose darzustellen, die (natürlich(!) ganz im gegesatz zu dir) nicht einmal logisch denken können :/
> 
> 
> Und WoW es mag teilweise einfacher geworden sein in WoW den Endgamecontent zu erreichen - und zwar wirklich ihn zu erreichen, heutzutage ist es halt nichtmehr die Herausforderung genug Spieler zu finden die entsprechend gutes Equip mit den entsprechenden Resistenzen und der entsprechenden Prequest (wechselte ja alles gerne mal von ini zu ini) die dann noch über den entsprechenden Skill, Klasse und Skillung verfügen. Und davon am besten gleich 40 die gleichzeitig Zeit und Willen haben sich zu konzentrieren.
> ...



Also ich stelle, die als Ahnungslose dar, die schon so anfangen: Ich speile zwar erst seit Wotlk... usw.
Weil diese Leute es nich anders kennen. Ich würde z.B. niemals über den Fussball von früher etwas sagen, weil ich den nie erlebt habe.

Und sry, aber wir haben eben mit 3 Raidtagen von eben net annähernd immer die gleichen dabei waren, den Content annehmbar gut geschafft. Das heißt net, dass es einfach war, sondern, dass man eben ma 1-2 Raidtage für nen Boss genomm hat und dann nach und nach mehr Übung bekam, die man in späteren trys einsetzen konnte.
Damals galt bei bossen ja auch noch Klasse > Masse. (BC)



Hicks1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich finde ja auch das der Content vereinfacht wurde, aber auch wenn ich mir nur Video mal nebenbei angucken und somit nur den Raum sehe wer wie wo steht ist das schon eine Erleichterung.
> 
> Tja aber vielmehr ist es im Grunde nie. Geh da rein, da raus bzw. Dispell das oder unterbrech denn und dennoch bekommen viele den HM net gebacken. Einfach dashalb weil die paar Dinge die zu beachten sind von allen 25 beachtet werden müssen.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann mach mal Leotheras. Da würden dir, selbst mit 80, wenn der Heal und die HP net so stark angewachsen wären, am wirbelwind noch sehr viele verreckt, weil die es einfach net kapieren würden sich zu bewegen. Dann abs beim lurker z.B. die Sheep-Mobs, die jeden Healer instant umgehaun haben, wenn man die net lang genug im sheep gehalten hat, oder ein mage net aufgepasst hat. Aber solche fehler werden heutzutage verziehen net so wie früher gnadenlos bestraft.



-Baru- schrieb:


> Steht zwar in meiner Signatur... Ich spiel auf Gilneas. Und mir gefallen Random Raids. Man hat keine Verpflichtung, am Wochenende zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt on zu sein und man lernt immer wieder neue Menschen kennen und auf Gilneas sind mir bisher überwiegend angenehme begegnet.



Ne Verpflichtung gabs bei uns auch net. Wenn man eben 1mal inner Woche konnte und dies wusste, wenns auch erst an dem Tag war und sonst vllt später dazu kam, war es eve so, aber nen Zwang gab es net.




Shapar schrieb:


> ALso an alle die sich für so schlau halten das sie alles in WoW so einfach finden wartet mal ab bis catalysm rauskommt dann flennt ihr alle weils so schwer is ja un das ises das alle an euch nervt ihr ewigen nörgler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt so nen Virus bei Blizz, der sich Activision nennt. Dieser Virus hatte mal eine grandiose Idee. Und zwar die von der Vereinigung des Minimal- und Maximal Prinzips der Wirtschaft. Wer sie net kennt, hier ne erklärung:

Minimalprinzip:
Mit möglichst wenig Mitteln einen vorgegebenen Ertrag erzielen.

Maximalprinzip:
Mit vorgegebenen Mitteln einen möglichst großen Betrag erzielen.

Und man siehe da, es hat geklappt. Sie verdienen mit möglichst wenig eingesetzten Mitteln einen fast unübertrefflichen Betrag.

Deshalb wird sich das auch net ändern. Oder würdest du, wenn du z.B. in der Schule ne 1 geschrieben hast, in dem Fach deie Arbeitsweise ändern? Ich denke mal nicht.


----------



## skuzy (19. November 2009)

Hm diese Entwicklung hat Blizzard denke ich eher alleine durchgemacht, da brauchten die Aktivision nicht (auch wenn der neue Geschäftsführer echt schlimm ist^^). Außerdem spielt WoW fast alleine soviel Geld ein wie ganz Aktivision und dann kommen ja noch bald Starcraft und Diablo raus, ich glaub nicht dass Blizzard sich da reinreden lassen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gut dass ist off Topic.


Und @Cyl: Ein Forum in dem 90% über das Spiel rummeckern... ach du meinst das hochqualifizierte Forum auf WoWeurope höhöhö

Ne aber ernsthaft wenn du Pdok 25 wirklich sooo locker geschafft hast, dann bist auch einer aus der totalen Minderheit, der sich offenbar wie du ja schreibst mit anderen Experten austauscht und auch mit diesen raidet und überraschung, da ist es gar nicht mehr so schwierig - fast wie ein Bergsteigerteam in dem 25 mal Reinhold Messner dabei ist. 
Dennoch ist der Tellerrand offenbar zu hoch für um zu sehen, dass wenn du wirklich so erfolgreich bist zur elite gehörst (los öl ins feuer der arroganz) und das Spiel nur für dich zu einfach ist, nicht generell. Wobei der Content auch erst vermutlich seit Pdk etwas zu einfach ist Yogg + 0 sollte für jeden genug herausforderung geboten haben und mit Glück wird es in ICC ja wieder besser - aber die ganzen Pros scheinen ja in dieser kurzen zwischenphase schreckliche Qualen der Trivialität zu erleiden. 
Aber mir eh ein Rätsel ich will gar nicht soviele Raidabende brauchen - sorry aber wenn ich 4 Raidtage die Woche hätte müsste ich abstriche im sozialen Bereich machen um die wahrnehmen zu können - da komm ich lieber mit weniger Tagen aus - aber ich schätze mal die ganzen "pdok 25 locker clearer" raiden und spielen eh erheblich mehr als sie hier zugeben oder/ und sind schon zum erscheinen des neuen Patches immer am Maximum des möglichen Eq´s da sie keine ID in keiner Ini ungenutzt lassen.


----------



## Cyl (19. November 2009)

skuzy schrieb:


> Und @Cyl: Ein Forum in dem 90% über das Spiel rummeckern... ach du meinst das hochqualifizierte Forum auf WoWeurope höhöhö
> 
> Ne aber ernsthaft wenn du Pdok 25 wirklich sooo locker geschafft hast, dann bist auch einer aus der totalen Minderheit, der sich offenbar wie du ja schreibst mit anderen Experten austauscht und auch mit diesen raidet und überraschung, da ist es gar nicht mehr so schwierig - fast wie ein Bergsteigerteam in dem 25 mal Reinhold Messner dabei ist.
> Dennoch ist der Tellerrand offenbar zu hoch für um zu sehen, dass wenn du wirklich so erfolgreich bist zur elite gehörst (los öl ins feuer der arroganz) und das Spiel nur für dich zu einfach ist, nicht generell. Wobei der Content auch erst vermutlich seit Pdk etwas zu einfach ist Yogg + 0 sollte für jeden genug herausforderung geboten haben und mit Glück wird es in ICC ja wieder besser - aber die ganzen Pros scheinen ja in dieser kurzen zwischenphase schreckliche Qualen der Trivialität zu erleiden.
> Aber mir eh ein Rätsel ich will gar nicht soviele Raidabende brauchen - sorry aber wenn ich 4 Raidtage die Woche hätte müsste ich abstriche im sozialen Bereich machen um die wahrnehmen zu können - da komm ich lieber mit weniger Tagen aus - aber ich schätze mal die ganzen "pdok 25 locker clearer" raiden und spielen eh erheblich mehr als sie hier zugeben oder/ und sind schon zum erscheinen des neuen Patches immer am Maximum des möglichen Eq´s da sie keine ID in keiner Ini ungenutzt lassen.



1. Ich meine zwar nicht WoWEurope, aber selbst dieses Forum beinhaltet mehr Qualität und weniger lustige Smilies *hihihahalalabu*.
2. Mein Tellerand ist jedenfalls so tief, dass ich nirgends und niemals geschrieben habe, sie sollen doch den derzeitigen Content schwieriger machen, denn dann wäre es für einen Großteil der derzeitigen WoW-Spielerschaft deutlich zu schwer. Und auch wenn mir persönlich die neue Fokusgruppe der WoW-Spieler nicht passt, auch sie haben selbstverständlich ein Anrecht auf ihren Spielspass.
Der Spielentwickler sollte ganz einfach noch etwas zusätzlich für eine, zugegebenermaßen kleine, Nische anbieten. So wie sie es früher taten.
3. 4 Raidabende? Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst was ich denn bitte mit meinem Mainchar an 4! Raidabenden vernünftiges anstellen könnte. Ich habe derzeit, und ja, ich bin seit jeher fast nur an Endcontent orientiert, IHR dürft gern andere Interessen pflegen, völlig legitim, etwa 2 Stunden Raidzeit DIE WOCHE. Rest kannste dann Funraids machen, oder aber twinken bis die Schwarte kracht. Ich hab mit 3 Chars PdoK durch. Derzeitiger Endcontend! mit Popeltwinks..  omg...

Das ist auch mit ein Punkt den die Wenigsten verstehen: 
Die (ich nehme mal deine Wortwahl) "pdok 25 locker clearer" raiden viel viel weniger (jedenfalls mit ihren Mainchars) als der Durchschnitt der sogenannten "Casuals", weil schlicht der Spielinhalt fehlt. Da können manche noch so krampfhaft versuchen H4 und Kellerkind reinzudeuten; meist aus Rechtfertigung des eigenen Schlechtspielens; der Endgameraider kann sich deutlich mehr RL-Zeit nehmen als sehr sehr viele "Gelegenheitsspieler".


----------



## Raaandy (19. November 2009)

60 Seiten über ein Thema, dass eig. recht simpel beantwortet werden kann.

Für Pro´s ja.
Für Casuals nein.
Für diejenigen die dazwischen stecken, kommt es darauf an wieviel Zeit sie investieren können/wollen.


----------



## skuzy (19. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> 2. Mein Tellerand ist jedenfalls so tief, dass ich nirgends und niemals geschrieben habe, sie sollen doch den derzeitigen Content schwieriger machen, denn dann wäre es für einen Großteil der derzeitigen WoW-Spielerschaft deutlich zu schwer. Und auch wenn mir persönlich die neue Fokusgruppe der WoW-Spieler nicht passt, auch sie haben selbstverständlich ein Anrecht auf ihren Spielspass.
> Der Spielentwickler sollte ganz einfach noch etwas zusätzlich für eine, zugegebenermaßen kleine, Nische anbieten. So wie sie es früher taten.
> 3. 4 Raidabende? Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst was ich denn bitte mit meinem Mainchar an 4! Raidabenden vernünftiges anstellen könnte. Ich habe derzeit, und ja, ich bin seit jeher fast nur an Endcontent orientiert, IHR dürft gern andere Interessen pflegen, völlig legitim, etwa 2 Stunden Raidzeit DIE WOCHE. Rest kannste dann Funraids machen, oder aber twinken bis die Schwarte kracht. Ich hab mit 3 Chars PdoK durch. Derzeitiger Endcontend! mit Popeltwinks..  omg...
> Die (ich nehme mal deine Wortwahl) "pdok 25 locker clearer" raiden viel viel weniger (jedenfalls mit ihren Mainchars) als der Durchschnitt der sogenannten "Casuals", weil schlicht der Spielinhalt fehlt. Da können manche noch so krampfhaft versuchen H4 und Kellerkind reinzudeuten; meist aus Rechtfertigung des eigenen Schlechtspielens; der Endgameraider kann sich deutlich mehr RL-Zeit nehmen als sehr sehr viele "Gelegenheitsspieler".



Okay Punkt 2 klingt doch jetzt schonmal sehr gut für mich und spiegelt die aktuelle Lage ebenfalls gut wieder. Noch so ne kleine Endgamenische wäre durchaus wünschenswert.

Zu Punkt 3: Das ist es ja, im moment kann man nicht wirklich sinnvoll 4 Raidabende mit einem Char füllen, außer man raidet auch da wo man längst nichtmehr müsste wie zb Ulduar auf der Jagd nach Algalon oder sowas in der richtung. Aber darauf will ich ich ja auch hinaus, mir es es lieber dass ich nicht 4 Tage die Woche raiden muss um vorne mit dabei zu sein, das wäre mir auch als leidenschaftlicher Zocker schlichtweg zuviel. Und das die Endcontentraider mit ihren Mainchars weniger raiden liegt wohl wie ich schon sagte wohl auch daran, dass sie bereits sehr hochwertiges Eq haben und der Besuch vieler Raidinstanzen sich für sie nichtmehr lohnt und die Instanzen mit entsprechendem Equip natürlich auch einfacher werden. Ich möchte hier auch nicht billig die Reallifekeule schwingen - aber viele scheinen sich zu wünschen dass raiden zeitintensiver wird. Ich bezweifle allerdings auch dass der Casual bei /played wirklich mehr stehen hat als der Hardcoreraider - der muss nur nichtmehr soviel machen weil er schon alles hat. 
Außerdem gehe ich mal davon aus dass du wohl vornehmlich nur mit ähnlich guten und erfahrenen Spielern zockst - das is eigentlich fast der schwerwiegendste Faktor.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (19. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dem aktuellen Verlauf der WoW-Geschichte nach zu urteilen dürfen wir uns zu 100% auf knallharten Content gefasst machen, ja.



ich liebe ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (19. November 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn du am Content nur rumzumeckern hast hör auf!
> Ich kann es nicht mehr hören wie die Leute sagen der Content ist zu leicht.
> 90% der Spieler werden nie PdoK schaffen und daher ist der Content nicht zu leicht.
> Für die Obermegagenialenalleswegpwnendenroxxerleuten ist der Content natürlich keine Herrausforderung.
> ...


Sowas von dermaßen 100% /sign!


----------



## Corann (19. November 2009)

Um mal ganz ehrlich auf die Aussage des TE's zu kommen. 

JA WoW ist zu einfach. 

Und egal ob Pro oder Casual auch für die isses einfach. Eq bekommen die Casuals in den Hintern geballert weil man ja nun alles für Marken kaufen kann. Bei den Topgilden is der Content zu einfach. 
Wären noch die Hardmodes die Casuals und Pro voneinander unterscheiden, aber auch die Hardmodes sind reine Übungssache.
Sofern man ne Grp zusammen bekommt in der nicht alle BrainAfk rumhängen oder den Titel "Movementkrüppel des Monats" besitzen, sollte Ulduar, PDK und sonstiges mit ein wenig Skill ohne Probs machbar sein.

Nein ich bin kein Casual und nein ich bin auch kein Pro. Ich stecke mitten drin. Und egal aus welcher Sicht man das alles betrachtet. Diejenigen die es zu schwer finden l2p oder Acc löschen. Im Sandkasten draussen is zwar recht kalt momentan aber gibt ja noch TV. Da kann man sich auch BrainAfk davor hängen.


----------



## Wolsger (19. November 2009)

Corann schrieb:


> Um mal ganz ehrlich auf die Aussage des TE's zu kommen.
> 
> JA WoW ist zu einfach.
> 
> ...



Schöner, hässlicher Trollpost, gegen die Wow ist zu schwer-Fraktion.
Sehr schön, so muss es sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du hast völlig recht, 90% werden PdoK niemals (so wie es derzeit ist) schaffen. Ich sage auch keineswegs sie sollen diese Instanz schwerer machen. Sie sollten aber ganz einfach Endcontend schaffen, spich irgend etwas schwierigeres anbieten. Einfach so wie die frühere Geschäftspolitik von Blizzard war: Für jeden *etwas* dabei. Nicht für viele *alles* dabei und für den Rest nichts.
> 
> Aber dann kommst bestimmt du und sagst: Rähhbähh, das will ich aber auch sehen, ich hab ja schließlich mächtige 13€ bezahlt.
> Worauf ich antworten würde: Tu etwas dafür.


Der Endcontent ist nunmal seid WotLK die Hardmodes und das hat genauso viele Vorteile wie Nachteile.
Und ich finde nicht das PdoK und Ulduar weit hinter dem Niveau von BT und Hyjal liegen.


----------



## MrGimbel (19. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Habs mal verbessert. Ich kann übrigens sogar soweit über meinen teller kucken, dass ich in anderen, "qualifizierteren" Foren zu 80-99% die pösen Meckerer lese.
> 
> 
> Ps. 19.00 Raidbeginn, 10 Seiten Buffed gelesen, 4 mal gepostet, PDoK 25er Anub down. Toller Content.




Mal so ne Frage....
Warum gehst du überhaupt noch Raiden?
Jedes Spiel ist irgendwann mal durchgespielt, wäre es nicht viel sinnvoller, den Account einzufrieren und zu warten bis Blizzard Nachschub liefert, dann reaktivieren und eins, zwei Monate zocken, bis man durch ist, um dann wieder den Account einzufrieren? Spart ne Menge Geld und Zeit, nebenbei dürfte es die Langweile und den Frust minimieren.


----------



## DaDenda (19. November 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses!



*facepalm* Manche Leute sind an Dummheit nicht zu überbieten!


----------



## Suninho (19. November 2009)

DaDenda schrieb:


> *facepalm* Manche Leute sind an Dummheit nicht zu überbieten!



haha, ich schau mir grade dein Avatar an und lies was du geschrieben hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (19. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Ferrari kaufst, erwartest du aber auch, dass er auf über 250 km/h kommt und du nicht erst einen Tauglichkeitstest ablegen musst, an Hand dessen die Geschwindigkeitbegrenzung eingestellt wird.



Also 13 € monatlich haben eher was von Fahrerlaubnis, weniger was von Ferrari.

Und wenn sich jeder mit Fahrerlaubnis nen Ferrari leisten könnte (hey, das ist doch im Preis mit drin, oder ? Sonst kann ich die Fahrerlaubnis auch lassen), würde jeder ihn als das sehen, was er ist: ein platz- und benzinfressendes lautes Ungetüm ohne Kofferraum und mit viel zu harten Sitzen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. November 2009)

nur weil man sein gear schneller bekommt, ist wow nicht einfacher. 
gut das questen wurde vereinfacht, aber schon vor wotlk, als die elitemobs zu normalen mobs wurden.

das raiden ist auch nicht unbedingt leichter, es gibt nur ein anderes system. anstatt das es von ini zu ini schwerer wird, gibt es halt easy- und hardmode.
wem das system nicht gefällt, der soll bitte über des system meckern, aber nicht behaupten wow sei einfacher geworden. denn das ist es definitiv nicht.


----------



## Braamséry (19. November 2009)

Ok, weil ich ja merke, dass es nix bringt hier einigen, die net BC gespielt oder geraidet haben, zu sagen, dass es einfacher geworden ist, hier mal ein paar fakten aus anderen Bereichen:

- Mount ab 20/40 zu Spottpreisen
 - FM ab 60 mit 150%
 - Weniger Elitegebiete
 - Mobs haben beim Leveln weniger HP
 - Man macht beim Leveln mehr Dmg
 - Mehr Ep für Qs
 - Weniger EP/level
 - T Sets für Marken
- EQ für lau
 - 20Min Heros als T7/8 equipter
 - Nerfs wohin man blickt
 - CC? gibs netmehr
 - Movement? auch meistens net (5 Meter laufen is kein Movement)
 - Normale Raids werden ganz easy in Rnd-Raids gemacht (früher net möglich)
- Acc Gegenstände für die, denen das Leveln von ein paar Tagen net schnell genug ging

Das sollte eig, da es aus allen Bereichen außer PvP stammt zeigen, dass es einfacher geworden ist.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ok, weil ich ja merke, dass es nix bringt hier einigen, die net BC gespielt oder geraidet haben, zu sagen, dass es einfacher geworden ist, hier mal ein paar fakten aus anderen Bereichen:


erstmal geht es hier hauptsächlich um den raidcontent.


> - Mount ab 20/40 zu Spottpreisen
> - FM ab 60 mit 150%


das macht es nicht unbedingt einfacher, sondern beschleunigt das leveln. gut beim flugmount kann man sich streiten, da man direkt über die mobs drüberfliegen kann.


> - Weniger Elitegebiete


das ist wohl das einzige was wirklich den schwierigkeitsgrad ändert.


> - Mobs haben beim Leveln weniger HP


seit wann? kann mich an keinen patch erinnern, in dem die hp reduziert wurden.


> - Man macht beim Leveln mehr Dmg


stimmt nur für manche klassen, was auch durch die neuen skilltrees kommt. lässt sich durchs addon halt nicht immer vermeiden


> - Mehr Ep für Qs
> - Weniger EP/level


ändert rein garnix am schwierigkeitsgrad, beschleunigt nur den levelvorgang


> - T Sets für Marken
> - EQ für lau


ja man kommt schneller ans gear, aber der endcontent ist trotzdem vergleichbar schwer, wie zu bc zeiten.


> - 20Min Heros als T7/8 equipter


damit ist man erstens bereits overgeared (die heros sollen dafür sein, sich für den raid zu equipten, nicht rumgedreht).


> - Nerfs wohin man blickt


ne stimmt auch nicht. klassen werden halt hin und wieder balanciert. die einen werden gebufft, die anderen generft.
in pdk wurde noch nix generft. die einzigen nerfs gabs in ulduar. vor den nerfs war ulduar wirklich verdammt schwer.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. November 2009)

> - CC? gibs netmehr


doch gibt es noch. mages haben sheep, schamanen froschen, usw. was du meinst ist wohl, dass man es kaum noch braucht. aber auch in bc oder classic gabs genug bosse wo kein cc notwendig war. diese würde ich nicht als leicht bezeichnen.


> - Movement? auch meistens net (5 Meter laufen is kein Movement)


1m laufen ist bereits movement. die zwillinge sind bspw ziemliche movementbosse. eine falsche kugel und man ist tod.


> - Normale Raids werden ganz easy in Rnd-Raids gemacht (früher net möglich)


ja der easymode wird in rnd-grps gemacht. die hardmodes aber nicht. wie gesagt, hat sich nur das system geändert.
früher ging man kara mit randoms. heute hat man mit randoms die auswahl zwischen naxx, ulduar und pdk.
geändert hat sich nur, das für die randoms nun mehr raids zur verfügung stehen. nämlich genausoviele wie für die progamer.


> - Acc Gegenstände für die, denen das Leveln von ein paar Tagen net schnell genug ging


an diese items kommt man nur, wenn man bereits einen 80er hat. wenn man auf nem neuem server anfängt, hat man diese nicht.


> Das sollte eig, da es aus allen Bereichen außer PvP stammt zeigen, dass es einfacher geworden ist.


im grunde zeigt es genau zwei punkte beim leveln (die acc-gegenstände + elitemobs) und keinen beim raid.
wow ist nicht einfacher geworden, nur das system hat sich geändert.


warum bitte gibt es hier eine begrenzung der zitat-blöcke?


----------



## Braamséry (20. November 2009)

Mal übertragen aufs RL was du schreibst Am besten bezogen aufs Leveln durch Schule.

Man kommt schneller, weiter durch weniger EP/Level und mehr EP/Quest.

Man bekommt nach kürzerer Zeit ABI durch weniger Aufwand.

Kurz gesagt, es ist einfacher.

Das is nur n vergleich um mal zu zeigen, dass ALLE die z.B. schreiben, dass es net einfacher wird, sondern etwas nur beschleunigt wird, soll das mal wiederlegen, dass es nich einfacher wurde. Ich denke auch jeder der zu Classic und bis 3/4 BC gelevelt hat mir bestätigen kann, dass die Quests zwar die gleichn waren, aber man viel viel langsamer die quests geschafft hat, weil man z.B. öfter gestorben is.

Und das mit den Mounts macht die Sache einfacher. 

Alles was z.B. "beschleunigt" wurde, wurde einfacher. 
Wiederleg diesen Satz "SINNVOLL" und net mit shit.

PS: Das mit den HP war so gemeint, dass die Mobs in Wotlk weniger HP haben als sie bräuchten damit die HP dem Gear und ich spreche von Levelgear, angepasst sind.


----------



## Nexilein (20. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Alles was z.B. "beschleunigt" wurde, wurde einfacher.
> Wiederleg diesen Satz "SINNVOLL" und net mit shit.



Sorry, aber Leveln ist doch wirklich kein Thema um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu diskutieren. 
Leveln macht Spaß oder nicht, Beschleunigung kommt Manchen entgegen und Anderen nicht. Jeder der wollte hat es auf 60 & 70 geschafft, und schafft es heute auf 80. 
Denk doch mal an die aller erste Quest die du im Startgebiet bekommst: Töte 6 wehrlose Viecher, die dich nichtmal töten können wenn du afk bist. Inwiefern würde es den Schwierigkeitsgrad denn beinflussen, wenn du für die selben Exp 12 töten müsstest? Wäre es eine "Herausforderung" wenn man 60 killen müsste?

Wenn du schon einen RL Vergleich ziehen willst, dann verhält es sich doch eher so:

Früher haben Kinder das Lesen in der Schule gelernt, heute lernen es viele schon im Kindergarten. Trotzdem ist das Lesen eines Textes für Leseanfänger die selbe Herausforderung geblieben. Nur teile der WoW Community schreien vermutlich: "F**K DUDEN. Drecks Lesenerf. Heute kann jeder Lowbob lesen!"


----------



## Braamséry (20. November 2009)

Ok, aller Anfang is schwer. Aba du hast wohl verpasst ads das ganze z.B. ab lvl 20 galt.

Um dann also dein Kommentar zu verbessern heißt es dann nich so?:

Texte am Anfang zu lesen ist schwer. Aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo man für sich entscheiden muss ob man kompliziertere Texte wie Goethe lesen will, wie früher mehr Leute schwere Texte gelesen haben oder ob man gleich-leichte Texte weiterlesen will. 
Blizzard hat sich für die leichten Texte entschieden und gesagt, dass man sich zwar durch schwerere Texte besser weiterbildet (zu deutsch, meistens mehr über die Klasse lernt) oder ob man das was man beim Leveln am Anfang lernt nicht verbessern will.


----------



## skuzy (20. November 2009)

also früher hatte ich immer totale Probleme in raids, aber seit es jetzt dass flugmount ab 60 gibt komm ich voll locker du PdoK.

Also wenn du leveln jemals als schwierig empfunden hast ist das Spiel definitiv nicht zu einfach für dich -ich bin nie viel beim leveln gestorben, es ist nur monoton und dauert ewig. Weiß nicht was man daran gut finden kann wenn es ewig dauert jeden Twink hochzuziehen - aber wir wollen ja nicht zuviele Spieler mit raidfähigen Chars, leveln soll schön lange dauern.  Und versteh auch nicht warum es einfacher wird weil man weniger töten muss... obwohl die Herausforderung lag ja mehr darin bis zum Ende durchzuhalten als die Nonelite-Gegner zu killen.

Ich beteilige mich mal an dem unsinnigen Schulvergleich und sag mal: Jetzt wo man nur noch 12 Jahre fürs Abi brauch ist es ja viel einfacher als früher!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Mal übertragen aufs RL was du schreibst Am besten bezogen aufs Leveln durch Schule.
> 
> Man kommt schneller, weiter durch weniger EP/Level und mehr EP/Quest.
> 
> ...


also das mit dem abi ist ja mal ein mehr als schlechtes beispiel. durch die verkürzung wird das abi wohl eher schwerer, weil man in kürzerer zeit genausoviel lernen muss.

aber in wow bedeutet schneller leveln nicht einfacher. die mobs (bis auf die die nonelite wurden) sind genauso schwer wie vorher.


> Das is nur n vergleich um mal zu zeigen, dass ALLE die z.B. schreiben, dass es net einfacher wird, sondern etwas nur beschleunigt wird, soll das mal wiederlegen, dass es nich einfacher wurde. Ich denke auch jeder der zu Classic und bis 3/4 BC gelevelt hat mir bestätigen kann, dass die Quests zwar die gleichn waren, aber man viel viel langsamer die quests geschafft hat, weil man z.B. öfter gestorben is.


also gut ich hab schon zu classic gelevelt, logisch bin ich öfter gestorben als mit meinen twinks. nicht aber weils einfacher wurde, nein weil ich die quests bereits kannte. bis auf die elitemobs ist es genauso schwer wie vorher.


> Und das mit den Mounts macht die Sache einfacher.
> 
> Alles was z.B. "beschleunigt" wurde, wurde einfacher.
> Wiederleg diesen Satz "SINNVOLL" und net mit shit.


beleg du den satz erstmal sinnvoll. ich kann also schneller zu den mobs laufen, dadurch solls einfacher sein? die mobs hauen genauso hart zu und haben genausoviel live wie vorher.
von daher wurde es durch die reitmounts sicher nicht einfacher. übers flugmount kann man sich streiten.


> PS: Das mit den HP war so gemeint, dass die Mobs in Wotlk weniger HP haben als sie bräuchten damit die HP dem Gear und ich spreche von Levelgear, angepasst sind.


die mobs in wotlk sind genauso wie in bc dafür gedacht sie mit grünen gear und ab level 68 schaffen zu können. 
ich fand das nicht leichter als in bc zu leveln.

daher leveln wurde wenn dann nur erleichtert, durch die entfernung von elitemobs und ein wenig durch die acc-gebundenen-items. aber gerade an letzteres kommt man eh nur mit nem 80er ran.


----------



## Raaandy (20. November 2009)

ja 
nein 
vielleicht 

kreuze an :x aber bitte nur ein kreuz.


----------



## Thau (20. November 2009)

Hiho Leute!

Ich muss jetzt ma dampf ablassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Wow ist zu einfach! Ja korrekt! JEDEN dem das nicht passt, soll verdammt nochmal aufhören und sich ein schwereres mmo suchen! 
2. Ich spiele viel (vlt zu viel) und hab damit kein problem das alles schneller, einfacher und besser geht! 
3. Diese ganzen Nörgler-threads gehen mir schon sowas aufn sack! Seht doch BITTE mal das positive an Wow wieder! (Glaubt mir dann macht das Spielen wieder spass!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Raaandy (20. November 2009)

Thau schrieb:


> Hiho Leute!
> 
> Ich muss jetzt ma dampf ablassen!
> 
> ...



/sign =)


----------



## Rolandos (20. November 2009)

Manno ist es immer noch nicht abgeschlossen.

WoW ist nicht leichter geworden, das ist Fakt. 
Wenn ich an die ersten Heros denke, mit grün,blauen Spielern, haben die genau so lange gedauert, wie in der Scherbenwelt und es wurde auch noch CC benutzt. Wenn ich jetzt mit dem 80ziger in die Scherbenwelt gehe kann ich die inis alleine machen, klar ist das jetzt leicht, weil der Char overpowert ist. 
Aus Pfützen und Krigeln rennen ist immer noch so wie früher. 
Taktiken kenn man alle, da sie eigendlich nur aufgewärmt sind. Ob ich da aus einem Feuer oder eine Giftpfütze rennen muss, ist beides das Selbe.
Da die meisten Spieler erfahren sind, geht alles natürlich leichter und wird schneller erkannt. 

Wenn jetzt aber neue Spieler kommen, die den ganzen Müll noch nicht kennen, sagen sie es ist zu schwer, klar sie haben nicht die Erfahrung, nicht das Equip und nicht das Gold um sich besser auszurüsten im AH. 

Ich habe jetzt mal einen Twink gestartet, ohne ihn mit dem Main zu unterstützen durch Kohle oder Erbstücke mit einer Klasse die ich noch nicht gespielt habe und es ist genauso schwer wie früher, ok wie zu begin von BC. OK schneller reisen kann man.

Mit dem Main gehe ich keine Heros oder 10ner mehr weil die Ausrüstung schon zu gut ist, sogar den einen oder anderen 25 ,lohnt es nicht mehr, zu spielen. Aber das erste mal PdK 10 war auch schon recht heftig, wenn man nicht ein paar overpowerte Chars dabei hatte.

Und wie soll man überhaupt alles schwerer machen können, da eigendlich alles schon dagewesen ist und immer wieder aufgewärmt wird und auch noch durch die Addons erleichter wird?

Künstliche Intelligenz währe eine Alternative. Das heist, der Boss verhält sich nicht mehr nach "Schema F" sondern hat ein breiteres Spektrum an Reaktionsmöglichkeiten, er mach also immer etwas anders als beim letzten mal so das man die Taktik während des Kampfes umstellen muss. 

Jup, jetzt kommen wieder die Jammerer "Das wird aber zu schwer, dann schaffen wir den Boss ja nie"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (20. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> ...



Nicht zu vergessen die Schreie bei einem WorldFirstKill.
"Die hatten nur Glück!" 
"Der hat die **** Attacke nicht eingesetzt, sonst hätten sies auch nicht geschafft" 
"Gilde **** ist nämlich viel besser"


----------



## Nexilein (20. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Und wie soll man überhaupt alles schwerer machen können, da eigendlich alles schon dagewesen ist und immer wieder aufgewärmt wird und auch noch durch die Addons erleichter wird?



Es ist doch ganz einfach es schwerer zu machen:
Jeden Tag bekommt man einen Debuff, der den erhaltenen Schaden in Raids um 1000% erhöht, damit ist man ein Onehit Opfer. Für jede Stunde brainafk Kräuterfarmen und Tränke brauen wird der Debuff um 1/4 reduziert. Außerdem könnte man wieder Rufvorraussetzungen für Hero Inis einführen. Rein darf nur, wer irgendwo Ehrfürchtig ist, und den Ruf dafür gibt's natürlich nur in PdoK  
Dann kann man sich endlich wieder was erarbeiten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (20. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach es schwerer zu machen:
> Jeden Tag bekommt man einen Debuff, der den erhaltenen Schaden in Raids um 1000% erhöht, damit ist man ein Onehit Opfer. Für jede Stunde brainafk Kräuterfarmen und Tränke brauen wird der Debuff um 1/4 reduziert. Außerdem könnte man wieder Rufvorraussetzungen für Hero Inis einführen. Rein darf nur, wer irgendwo Ehrfürchtig ist, und den Ruf dafür gibt's natürlich nur in PdoK
> Dann kann man sich endlich wieder was erarbeiten....
> 
> ...




Ich dachte es soll schwerer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ich war gestern zum erstenmal PdK25 und ich fand das schon knackig vieles ist einfach/einfacher als früher aber manches ist immernoch knakig

Ihr müßt das so sehen wen eine Ini/Raid schnell und leicht ging hatten ihr verdammt gute leute und die sucht ihr doch schlißlich.


----------



## -Baru- (20. November 2009)

Wäre mal eine neuer Apsekt im SNG Channel

"lf DD 3k dps maximal. wollen es ja schwer haben"


----------



## Wolsger (20. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich dachte es soll schwerer werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach mal die Bestien auf Hero, da lebst Du zum Teil nur Sekunden.
Die Heiler sind totel ge****t und es ist nicht schwer, es ist einfach nur unfair
weil man die Fehler die auftreten kaum gegenheilen kann.
Im Gegensatz was Du also als knackig schilderst, erlebe ich den normal-Mode als nahezu
Kindergerecht/Idiotensicher einfach.


----------



## -Baru- (20. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Mach mal die Bestien auf Hero, da lebst Du zum Teil nur Sekunden.
> Die Heiler sind totel ge****t und es ist nicht schwer, es ist einfach nur unfair
> weil man die Fehler die auftreten kaum gegenheilen kann.
> Im Gegensatz was Du also als knackig schilderst, erlebe ich den normal-Mode als nahezu
> Kindergerecht/Idiotensicher einfach.



Ist doch schön, also habt ihr beide euren fordernden Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (20. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Mach mal die Bestien auf Hero, da lebst Du zum Teil nur Sekunden.
> Die Heiler sind totel ge****t und es ist nicht schwer, es ist einfach nur unfair
> weil man die Fehler die auftreten kaum gegenheilen kann.
> Im Gegensatz was Du also als knackig schilderst, erlebe ich den normal-Mode als nahezu
> Kindergerecht/Idiotensicher einfach.



hiho allesamt....

ich bin genau deiner meinung.... bin diszi und pdk25er normal is wirklich kindergarten.....

allerdings wie du schon sagst im heromode kannste knicken^^..... also nich knicken..... aber is halt wie du sagst unfair, weil manchmal der boss ne combo macht, die innerhalb von 2-3 sekunden den tank umhauen egal was er macht..... teilweise gibts halt einfach unmöglich zu heilende situationen.....

hat nix mit strategie oder skill zutun, sondern der boss macht einfach dermassen harten schaden in so kurzer zeit, dass der tank/spieler instant umfallen und das frustriert scho.....

peace ;-)


----------



## Dufurius (20. November 2009)

@ TE. Ich kann dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. WoW ist nicht einfacher geworden sondern die Spieler machen es sich zu einfach. Ich bin mit meinem Paladin in einem Stamm Raid der keinerlei Guides oder andere Hilfsmittel verwendet, sondern die Bosse einfach selbst erforscht. Ich war wie ich noch in meiner alten Raidgruppe war, die ebenfalls mit Guides und allem anderen gearbeitet hat, auch der festen Überzeugung WoW ist einfacher geworden. Mittlerweile hat sich meine Ansicht drastisch geändert. Jeder der es nicht glaubt soll mal mit seinem Raid versuchen einen unbekannten Boss ohne Guide zu legen. Ihr würdet innerhalb der ersten 5Try's die "Flinte ins Korn" werfen. 

So long

Dufurius


----------



## Nerjyana (20. November 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Mach mal die Bestien auf Hero, da lebst Du zum Teil nur Sekunden.
> Die Heiler sind totel ge****t und es ist nicht schwer, es ist einfach nur unfair
> weil man die Fehler die auftreten kaum gegenheilen kann.
> Im Gegensatz was Du also als knackig schilderst, erlebe ich den normal-Mode als nahezu
> Kindergerecht/Idiotensicher einfach.



Na da sind wir doch da, wo alle hinwollen - Ein Fehler und der Wipe ist da - wie in BC- und Classic-Zeiten ;o)


----------



## pflock (20. November 2009)

einfacher? ja, da die testserver mich totaler schwachsinn ist. ok, für irgendwelche neue talente test, ok. wobei diese ja dann mit einem kleinen patch vmtl gleich wieder geändert werden. aber ini's + bosse sollten zu bleiben. wo ist da noch der reiz die mit arbeit zu killen?
naja, es wird leider jedem alles in den arsch geblasen. hauptsache nichts tun, aber viel bekommen.
cheffe prinzip..................... am besten nakisch in eine ini gehen, jeder mop dropt dan besseres rüssi + waffe etc...zwischenbosse was ganz gutes und am schluss beim big boss ist man dann voll T xy ausgerüstet.

pffffffffffffffffffff.....................


----------



## -Baru- (20. November 2009)

pflock schrieb:


> naja, es wird leider jedem alles in den arsch geblasen. hauptsache nichts tun, aber viel bekommen.



Schade, dass sie Dir keine Rechtschreibung reingeblasen haben.


----------



## Braamséry (20. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Aus Pfützen und Krigeln rennen ist immer noch so wie früher.
> Taktiken kenn man alle, da sie eigendlich nur aufgewärmt sind. Ob ich da aus einem Feuer oder eine Giftpfütze rennen muss, ist beides das Selbe.
> 
> Und wie soll man überhaupt alles schwerer machen können, da eigendlich alles schon dagewesen ist und immer wieder aufgewärmt wird und auch noch durch die Addons erleichter wird?
> ...



Aus pfützen rennen, oh toller vergleich.

Nutz doch mal Leotheras, bei dem jeder Movement krüppel verreckt is. Vor seinem Wirbel net wegzurenn, weil man denkt, dass der einen vllt net trifft war zu 90% tödlich und das ging eben ent um 5meter sondern um biszu 40-50Meter wenn man näher dran stand, weil der auch schneller war.

Schwerer machen geht ganz ganz einfach. Den Bossen eine Taktik geben, die viel Movement und/oder CC fordern, damit z.B. die Heiler net sterben. Und bei 5 Bossen in PDK wär das echt zu viel verlangt gewesen.

Das mit der künstlichen Int wär natürlich perfekt, aba eben leider net umsetzbar, sonst wärs wieder interresanter als jez.

Und schreibt doch ma, was an WoW schwer, bzw nicht zu leicht is.( abgesehn von hardmodes in PDK)


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. November 2009)

Schon der Titel "WoW ist nicht (!) zu einfach!" ist sehr subjektiv.
Für den Threadersteller ist WoW nicht zu einfach. Für Leute die in 5 Tagen 15 Level mit ihrem Twink schaffen ist WoW nicht zu einfach. Für einen Großteil der Spieler die seit Beginn dabei sind scheint es wie InstantLotto: Trostpreis=Hauptgewinn. 

Selbst Casuals hätten Zeit ihr Equip ein bisschen mit 5erHeroic- oder craftbaren Items aufzupolieren.
Aber das ist ja dank PDC RapidFarming nicht mehr nötig.

Mal vom Leveln, fehlendem CC und anderen Erleichterungen inGame abgesehen...


----------



## Cyl (20. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> allerdings wie du schon sagst im heromode kannste knicken^^..... also nich knicken..... aber is halt wie du sagst unfair, weil manchmal der boss ne combo macht, die innerhalb von 2-3 sekunden den tank umhauen egal was er macht..... teilweise gibts halt einfach unmöglich zu heilende situationen.....
> 
> hat nix mit strategie oder skill zutun, sondern der boss macht einfach dermassen harten schaden in so kurzer zeit, dass der tank/spieler instant umfallen und das frustriert scho.....



Also von einem selbsternannten Proraider soviel Unsinn zu lesen... amüsiert. 
Aber halt, evt hat euer spezieller Boss immer Würfel in der Tasche: Hau ich den Tank um, hau ich ihn halb um, hypnotisiere ich die Heiler oder lass ichs gut sein. So wirds bestimmt sein! Skandal!

Und als Tipp: Wenn euer Tank wieder mal kurz vor so einer "Würfelattacke" steht (Ohne Schmarrn, die werden sogar in DBM/BigWigs angekündigt *Oh Schreck*), die ja wie du sagst 2-3 Sekunden dauert, dann drück mal vorsorglich auf deinen Schild/Heilknopf anstatt am Tütchen zu ziehen, könnte Wunder wirken.

Obwohl, ist beeeeestimmt! nur alles unfair!


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Manno ist es immer noch nicht abgeschlossen.
> 
> WoW ist nicht leichter geworden, das ist Fakt.
> Wenn ich an die ersten Heros denke, mit grün,blauen Spielern, haben die genau so lange gedauert, wie in der Scherbenwelt und es wurde auch noch CC benutzt. Wenn ich jetzt mit dem 80ziger in die Scherbenwelt gehe kann ich die inis alleine machen, klar ist das jetzt leicht, weil der Char overpowert ist.
> Aus Pfützen und Krigeln rennen ist immer noch so wie früher.



Manno ist es immer noch nicht abgeschlossen.

WOW ist leichter geworden, das ist Fakt.
Früher - und mit früher meine ich nicht! BC - für jene, die von Anfang an dabei waren, ist nämlich BC nicht! der Vergleichsmaßstab, sondern schon late-game. Früher, das ist für uns WOW erstes Jahr, also von Februar 2005 bis Ende Dezember 2005 --- früher also konnte man gar nicht überequipt sein, weil das Equip, das man wollte und brauchte, doch gerade erst in der Raid-Instanz droppte, die man zu bewältigen suchte. 

Jeder, der meint es wäre heute wie früher, also WOW erstes Jahr, der soll gefälligst seine Addons rausschmeissen und ohne so Kleinigkeiten wie Omen & Co. zu den Raids gehen. Dann reden wir nochmals über diese Frage. 

Fast alle, die wirklich zu Beginn dabei waren und im ersten Jahr schon raideten, lassen keinen Zweifel daran, dass es damals schwieriger war, einfach weil es an vielem mangelte, was heute jeder hat, von diversen Addons bis zu bestimmtem Equip.   "WoW ist nicht(!) zu einfach!", das wird doch zumeist von Leuten behauptet, die im Sommer 2005 noch gar keinen Tau von Raids hatten, die meisten haben ja damals noch gar nicht mal WOW gespielt. Aber dass es damals (ein damals, dass sie gar nicht kennen) so war wie heute, das wissen sie ... *lacht spöttisch*


----------



## Lari (20. November 2009)

Vermutlich geht es um sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ob es zu solch einem Hit kommt ist wirklich Zufall, wobei die jeweils dritten(?) Impales mit CDs abgefangen werden können. Wenn man denn soviele CDs hat.


----------



## Cyl (20. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Und ob es zu solch einem Hit kommt ist wirklich Zufall, wobei die jeweils dritten(?) Impales mit CDs abgefangen werden können. Wenn man denn soviele CDs hat.



Ersten fällt ein Tank nach den zwei Hits nicht um, denn sonst hat er aber auch gar nichts da drin verloren und zweitens muß dort selbstverständlich pre geheilt werden. Bessere Tankwerte helfen zb auch ungemein solche Dmg-Spitzen abzuglätten.

Wenn man allerdings meint mit einem 45k HP und 28k Rüstung (raidbuffed) Tank dort reingehn zu müssen, ja dann ist es ein Glückspiel, stimmt...


----------



## Atabax (20. November 2009)

wow ist nicht nur zu einfach geworden sondern hat auch den reitz verloren   muste man sich in bc noch den arsch aufreisen um kara zu gehen  was einen total abgenerft hat   bekommt man ulduar heute mit 80 schon geschenkt   ich weiss noch wie ich mit meinem mage  tagelang urfeuer und so farmte nur um kara zu gehen und wen ich jz drüber nachdenke muss ich sagen es war toll  ich bin lieber einer der letzten einer der mit ner gruppe gerade mal kara geht aber das hat mehr spass gemacht als einer von allen zu sein   in bc gabs nicht viele die bt clearen konnten   jz  gibt es überhaupt noch gilden die herrausstechen ? auser  arthas firstkill bei der ersten id ?   das zeigt auch das es zu easy ist  selbst die top gilden haben sich an hyal fds und all den hürden die zähne ausgebissen  jz  rein und firstkill holen  es ist traurig  es gibt nichts mehr wo man hinaufschauen kann und sagen kann so will ich mit dem cha mal werden  weil jz alle glich sind  jeder hat das top eq  und geht highend inis   die kleinen unterschiede die es noch gibts fallen da nichtmal mehr auf    wen man früher einen mit t6 oder t5 gesehen hat hat man gedacht wow   wen man heute einen mit t9 sieht  denkt man  ja was denkt man ?  nocheiner ^^ es ist einfach schade  
jeder der schreit wow ist zu schwer  ist einer der nix kann zu bc zeiten sagte man ebay cha   die waren genau so  alles haben aber nix können


----------



## -Baru- (20. November 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> es gibt nichts mehr wo man hinaufschauen kann und sagen kann so will ich mit dem cha mal werden



Also ich blicke zu einer der Top Gilden auf meinem Server auf, die Algalon im 10er gelegt haben.


----------



## Lari (20. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ersten fällt ein Tank nach den zwei Hits nicht um, denn sonst hat er aber auch gar nichts da drin verloren und zweitens muß dort selbstverständlich pre geheilt werden. Bessere Tankwerte helfen zb auch ungemein solche Dmg-Spitzen abzuglätten.
> 
> Wenn man allerdings meint mit einem 45k HP und 28k Rüstung (raidbuffed) Tank dort reingehn zu müssen, ja dann ist es ein Glückspiel, stimmt...


Pre Heilen bei 51k (in dem Screenshot) in 0,2 Sekunden? Was willst du da pre-heilen?
Es gibt Screenshots mit über 60k Schaden in noch kürzerer Zeit, das hält kein Tank aus, wenn nicht gerade ein CD auf dem Tank ist.

Und diese Hits sind Zufall, sie können kommen müssen aber nicht.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (20. November 2009)

hm wieso soll es zu einfach sein? erst wenn alle Casuals Schattengram bekommen
kann man sagen es ist zu einfach ;P


----------



## evalux (20. November 2009)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> hm wieso soll es zu einfach sein? erst wenn alle Casuals Schattengram bekommen
> kann man sagen es ist zu einfach ;P



Nö, ich kann es auch schon vorher sagen, und ich machs auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyl (20. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Pre Heilen bei 51k (in dem Screenshot) in 0,2 Sekunden? Was willst du da pre-heilen?
> Es gibt Screenshots mit über 60k Schaden in noch kürzerer Zeit, das hält kein Tank aus, wenn nicht gerade ein CD auf dem Tank ist.
> 
> Und diese Hits sind Zufall, sie können kommen müssen aber nicht.



Wie ich schon schrieb: Die 51k oder gar 60K Hits geschehen erstens nur an schlechtequipten Tanks und zweitens fällt mit nem 51k Hit kein Maintank um.
Das Pre-Heilen bezieht sich nicht auf die 0,2 Sekunden zwischen den Hits (obwohl dort auch Heals/Heal Dots eintreffen können), sondern vielmehr auf die minimale Zeit danach in der der MT unter 10K ist.

Mein gimpiger Twinktank ist zb noch niemals dort umgefallen.


----------



## Technocrat (20. November 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> wow ist nicht nur zu einfach geworden sondern hat auch den reitz verloren   muste man sich in bc noch den arsch aufreisenen aber nix können



Rest ungelesen übersprungen. Du hättest mal lieber statt zu raiden in die Schule gehen sollen. Was man hier bei buffed an lausiger Rechtschreibung und mangelnder Grammatik hinnehmen muß, zieht einem ja oft die Stiefeln aus, aber was Du da abgelassen hast, toppt das alles um Längen. Meinst Du echt, jemand nimmt Dich nach sowas noch ernst?


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Rest ungelesen übersprungen. Du hättest mal lieber statt zu raiden in die Schule gehen sollen. Was man hier bei buffed an lausiger Rechtschreibung und mangelnder Grammatik hinnehmen muß, zieht einem ja oft die Stiefeln aus, aber was Du da abgelassen hast, toppt das alles um Längen. Meinst Du echt, jemand nimmt Dich nach sowas noch ernst?


Die Stiefel, nicht "die Stiefeln". Niemand kann mehr als ein Paar Stiefel tragen, ganz egal wie "skilled" er bei WOW auch ist. Somit kann es auch niemandem "die Stiefeln" ausziehen, höchstens "die Stiefel". 

SCNR ... Rechtschreibflames sind immer eine gefährliche Sache. Allzu leicht fällt man selbst in die Grube, die man anderen grub.


----------



## Lovelyangely (21. November 2009)

Meine Meinung zu Wow Momentan ist es ist echt zu Einfach geworden 
Weil ....


-Zu Classic Zeiten war es Undenkbar Nax 40er mit irgend ner Rnd Grp Clear zu machen weil damals noch Bosse wie Kelthuzad und  Saphiron viel mehr schaden gemacht hatten und die teilweise nicht mal  mit nur level 70er  first try down bekommen hatte . Aber momentan Rennt man in der Nax 25er bzw 10er version mit jeder Gimp grp rein und cleart den laden .

- Zu Burning Crusade Zeiten war es Undenkbar  in 25er Raids wie Auge , Schlangenschrein , Schwarzer Tempel , Mount Hyjal  (Vorm Nerv ) Die Endbosse zu legen bzw da überhaupt die hälfte der Bosse mit Rnd grp zu legen. Sunwell  überhaupt den trash zu legen damals  mit ner rnd grp schon ziemlich Krass.


-Zu Wrath zu of the  Lichking muss man sagen was Blizzard auch selber mal im forum geschrieben hatte Die wollen Casual gamers die kaum Zeit haben bzw kaum zum raiden kommen  den Content vereinfachen das die mal alles sehn . Meiner Meinung nach ab nen gewissen content sollten dies machen wie  Nax  bzw Ulduar aber  nicht jeden Content rnd raid bar machen.
Weil  Nax mit Rnd grp Clear bar ist
Ulduar bis auf die 4 Wächter bosse  im hardmode legen und Yogg und halt und Algalon ist der rest ohne Probleme möglich.
Und PDK momentan  im 10er und 25er rennt man mit rnd grp sofern mindestens  PDK 10er erfahrung bei den vorhanden ist  im 25er in 1-2 std durch. Und zu Pdok 10er  kann man auch rnd durch gehen mit 25 + Verbleibenden versuchen sofern jeder DD minimum 4 K DPS + fährt , Die Heiler die dds und die tanks am leben halten können und jeder nen bissel Movement hat  ist es ohne probleme moeglich.
Das einzige was momentan nicht Rnd moeglich ist , ist PDOK 25er Clearen

Und das wars auch.

Und ich finds von Blizzard ne unverschämtheit  , das sie den Leuten das equip einfach zu gänglich macht . Wie zu 3.2 zeiten wo die emblem der Eroberung in jeder hero , Nax , obsi  , archa usw droppen . Und zu 3.1 Zeiten haben sich Gilden bzw Stamm grp in Ulduar  tod gewiped std lang bis die mal die Bosse  down hatten und die Marken für das 226er kram zusammen gekriegt haben . Und das selbe ist mit patch 3.3 das die Triumph marken nun in Jeder hero und so weiter droppen das die Leute nun 245 gear mit Patch 3.3 bekommen . Weil es gibt momentan sehr viele Leute die weder ihren Char Spielen können Noch Nax , Ulduar bzw PDK jemals gesehen hatten als DDler nicht mal 2,5 k dps hin kriegen und dan noch meinen sich für PDOK 10er oder Ulduar zu melden und bei Jeden boss sterben weil die Zwar das equip haben aber weder die boss strategien kennen noch  sonst was .  

Blizzard sollte mit 3.3  Eiskrone mal wie Sunwell schwer machen das es Unzugänglich ist für Jede rnd Grp  , Da 3.3 Der end Content ist wie zu BC zeiten Sunwell . Weil langsam verliert man den Spaß am raiden  weil alle ids kann man Momentan in 2-3 tagen am wochenende verballern und clearen .


----------



## Skelettkrieger (21. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb: Die 51k oder gar 60K Hits geschehen erstens nur an schlechtequipten Tanks und zweitens fällt mit nem 51k Hit kein Maintank um.
> Das Pre-Heilen bezieht sich nicht auf die 0,2 Sekunden zwischen den Hits (obwohl dort auch Heals/Heal Dots eintreffen können), sondern vielmehr auf die minimale Zeit danach in der der MT unter 10K ist.
> 
> Mein gimpiger Twinktank ist zb noch niemals dort umgefallen.



mit nem 51k Hit fallen wohl die meisten Tanks um...
Mit 51k über 1-3 Sekunden verteilt fallen weniger Tanks um.

@Lari, da ich annehme ohne es gelesen zu haben, dass es sich um PDoK25 handelt:
Der Tank, der die CDs hier falsch setzt sollte nicht rein gehen.
Und recht hast du mit:
5 Debuffstacks (als Beispiel) bei Gromock ist nicht gegenhealbar wenn zeitgleich zum Tick ein Hit reinkommt...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (21. November 2009)

wobei 5 debuffstacks ja nicht sein dürfen. schon bei 3 wird abgespottet. wenn das nicht funktioniert liegt das an den tanks. oder halt massives pech (spot zweimal widerstanden, o.ä.).
im hardmode darf halt nix schiefgehen und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## mortishelos (22. November 2009)

Ich hab ein schönen Beitrag im offizielen Forum gefunden der gut zu diesen Thema passt.

Zitat Todesritterin Mecila/Die Nachtwache

_Also für mich hat sich seit Lichking eigentlich nur 3 Dinge verändert. 
Es gibt jetzt auch für Raids 2 Schwierigkeitgrade sprich normal und Heroisch. 
Und es ist leichter Anschluss an den derzeitigen Endcontent zu finden. 
Sowie das das Aussehen der Items ist pro Stufe relativ einseitig. 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich über die ersten beiden Änderungen erfreut. 
Ich kann die Geschichte von Wow miterleben ohne das ich regelmäßig online sein muss da es jetzt sozusagen einen einfach und einen schweren Modus gibt. 
Und selbst wenn ich mal für einen 2 Monat auf Reisen bin verlier ich trotzdem nicht den totalen Anschluss an meiner Gilde. 

Aber ich kann von mir selber behaupten das ich es warscheinlich nie schaffen werde Algalon oder Anub aus PDK 25er Hero vor mir auf den Boden liegen zu sehen da ich einfach nicht die Zeit hab mich so intensiv mit Wow zu befassen. 
Dadurch werde ich zwar auch nicht den schönen Titel "Herold der Titanen" oder die besten Waffen und Rüstungen haben aber es reicht mir wenn ich die Geschichte miterlebe und von mir sagen kann "ja ich hab PDK 10er/25 geschafft, zwar nur auf normal aber Heroisch sollen lieber die Pro-Gamer angehen da ich Wow nur zum entspannen benutze." 

Von daher lasst es bitte so wie es jetzt ist, denn ich finde es gut so. 

Mfg Mecila 
_ 
Link: Offizieles Wow Forum

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2009)

Lovelyangely schrieb:


> -Zu Classic Zeiten war es Undenkbar Nax 40er mit irgend ner Rnd Grp Clear zu machen weil damals noch Bosse wie Kelthuzad und  Saphiron viel mehr schaden gemacht hatten und die teilweise nicht mal  mit nur level 70er  first try down bekommen hatte . Aber momentan Rennt man in der Nax 25er bzw 10er version mit jeder Gimp grp rein und cleart den laden .



Ich dachte ein Pro wie Du müsste wissen, dass Naxxramas zu 60er Zeiten keineswegs der Einstiegsraid war wie die 80er Version eben mit WOTLK.


----------



## Cyl (22. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> mit nem 51k Hit fallen wohl die meisten Tanks um...
> Mit 51k über 1-3 Sekunden verteilt fallen weniger Tanks um.



Hahahaha, mir wird so langsam klar, weshalb dein Raid in PdoK 25 versagt.




CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wobei 5 debuffstacks ja nicht sein dürfen. schon bei 3 wird abgespottet. wenn das nicht funktioniert liegt das an den tanks. oder halt massives pech (spot zweimal widerstanden, o.ä.).
> im hardmode darf halt nix schiefgehen und das ist auch gut so.



Das nennt man dann nicht "massives Pech", sondern Gimp-Tank ohne Trefferwertung.


----------



## palabexx (22. November 2009)

ähmn... casuals und dkp? nen casual hat keinen stamraid mit dkp... jedenfalls ist es bei mir und sehr vielen kumpels so. ich gehe nur ffa 2-3 mal die woche (überwiegend 10 manchmal auch 25ger) und kann mich nicht beklagen was die items angeht. und irgendwie haste den sinn von dkp net kapiert oder? dkp belohnt nun mal  die spieler die immer regelmäßig am raid teilnehmen und das is doch ok. ist eigl. sehr logisch also kapier ich nich was du damit sagen willst... sry. zum thema wow ist zu einfach kann ich nur sagen jein ;> es geht einfach aber mann kann es sich auch schwer machen also für jeden was dabei ;> 

lg bexx


----------



## Nosferatus666 (22. November 2009)

Blizzard ist auf möglich viel zahlende Kundschaft aus. Da nun einmal der Großteil der zahlenden Kundschaft nicht aus dem Bereich Pro-Gamer kommt, wird man dementsprechend auch diesen Großteil der Kundschaft die Wünsche erfüllen wollen und diesen das Spiel schmackhaft machen. Ebenso gibt es kaum noch neue Herrausforderungen die in das Spiel eingebunden werden können, von daher kann man sagen, dass WoW die damalige Schwierigkeit zu Classic Zeiten nie wieder erreichen kann.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (22. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann nicht "massives Pech", sondern Gimp-Tank ohne Trefferwertung.


ähm nein. kein tank ist am hitcap für spot, denn da zählt das castercap.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Hahahaha, mir wird so langsam klar, weshalb dein Raid in PdoK 25 versagt.



back dir n Keks drauf und schütt anstelle von Zucker mal ordentlich Sozialkompetenz in den Teig...

ums mal so zu formulieren:
Gromok ist zB auch mit 2 Tanks machbar.
da kommen dann auch mal locker 5 Stacks vom Debuff auf einen.
Sollte in dieser Situation gleichzeitig mit einem incoming Hit ein Tick vom Debuff kommen und zusätzlich der Schildwall o.ä. auslaufen, dann kriegst du auch mit sehr guter Ausrüstung so viel Schaden als Tank, dass du fast zangsläufig umfällst. Jedenfalls als Krieger.
Und wenn du jetzt sagst: schlecht getimed usw, Healer nicht aufgepasst, Spott vom anderen Tank zu spät gekommen, dann hast du zwar recht, aber es ist weder von meinem EQ, noch von meinem Tankskill abhängig...

PS:
Mit dem Einstieg in PDoK25 haben die wenigsten Tanks 51k HP buffed und >27k Armor, wenn sie Sockelboni nicht komplett ignorieren...

PPS: viel Spass beim Keks backen & essen...


----------



## Cyl (22. November 2009)

Und dir noch viel Spaß beim rumgimpen, ich werd dir jetzt nicht den Encounter und richtiges tanken erklären, Herr Möchtegernpro^^


----------



## Braamséry (23. November 2009)

Nosferatus666 schrieb:


> Blizzard ist auf möglich viel zahlende Kundschaft aus. Da nun einmal der Großteil der zahlenden Kundschaft nicht aus dem Bereich Pro-Gamer kommt, wird man dementsprechend auch diesen Großteil der Kundschaft die Wünsche erfüllen wollen und diesen das Spiel schmackhaft machen. Ebenso gibt es kaum noch neue Herrausforderungen die in das Spiel eingebunden werden können, von daher kann man sagen, dass WoW die damalige Schwierigkeit zu Classic Zeiten nie wieder erreichen kann.



Ich wette, dass Blizz, wenn sie das BC prinzp weiter verfolgt hätten jez mehr Spieler hätten aus folgendem Grun:

Zum Ende von BC gab es fast 11Mio Accs, also nach kanpp 4Jahren WoW.
Jez sind es etwas über 12Mio.

Heißt doch im Klartext, dass etwa 1 1/2 Mio Spieler m,ehr gekommen als abgegangen sind. Hätte Blizz aber so weitergemacht hätte der unterschied vllt so bei 2Mio gelegen, weil weitaus weniger aufgehört hätten. Und sein wir mal ehrlich, ich habe zum Ende von Classic angefangen und war froh, auch wenns sehr hart zu leveln war und man manchmal, wenn man net weiterkam auch kein Bock mehr hatte. Aber so gings viele und irgendwie haben ja alle gespielt auch wenn sie es blöd fanden. 

Und die die es jez blöd finden haben zum guten teil aufgehört, hätten aber durch weiterführung behalten werden können. Und dazu noch welche, die neu anfangen macht mehr Spieler als es jez sind.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. November 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> back dir n Keks drauf und schütt anstelle von Zucker mal ordentlich Sozialkompetenz in den Teig...
> 
> ums mal so zu formulieren:
> Gromok ist zB auch mit 2 Tanks machbar.
> ...



5 Stacks, zwei Tanks. Du solltest weniger auf Privatservern spielen.


----------



## Walter Kovacs (23. November 2009)

Ihr wollts schwerer? Bleibt in Mimirons Rakete stehen und ihr habts schwerer.


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (23. November 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> 5 Stacks, zwei Tanks. Du solltest weniger auf Privatservern spielen.



mit 2 tanks ist es machbar.

und btt. WoW ist einfach, es gibt nur noch einige leute die es trotzdem nicht schaffen, was die illusion erhalten lassen kann, das wow schwer sein könnte.

nennt mir nur 5 Bosse im aktuellen content, die was drauf haben.


----------



## Bummrar (23. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb: Die 51k oder gar 60K Hits geschehen erstens nur an schlechtequipten Tanks und zweitens fällt mit nem 51k Hit kein Maintank um.



servus, mein name ist nekuan und ich fiele bei einem 51k hit um


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (23. November 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Natürlich können diese Gründe auch gegen mich und Blizzard verwendet werden und trotzdem möchte ich nur, dass wenn Gilden klagen alles sei zu einfach,dass sie mal ohne Vorbereitung und nur mit dem primären Schlachtzugswissen und ohne DpS, oder Equip-Anforderung in die Eiskronenzitadelle gehen sollten. Denn dann, wissen sie: WoW ist immer noch eine Herausforderung.



okay um diese drei Zeilen mal zusammen zu fassen: WoW ist nicht zu leicht, wenn man mit nackt raidet! ( I loled)




Surfer schrieb:


> das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.



davon war ja auch nicht die rede


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (23. November 2009)

ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun schrieb:


> mit 2 tanks ist es machbar.
> 
> und btt. WoW ist einfach, es gibt nur noch einige leute die es trotzdem nicht schaffen, was die illusion erhalten lassen kann, das wow schwer sein könnte.
> 
> nennt mir nur 5 Bosse im aktuellen content, die was drauf haben.


erstmal alle bosse in pdok25. wären schonmal fünf. dann gibts ja noch ulduar. miniron hardmode, yogg+0, freya+3, usw.
nur weil du das neue system net kapierst, ist es net einfacher.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. November 2009)

wasn scheiß thread...spiel weiter WoW und mein du hättest skill xD.


----------



## Cyl (23. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> erstmal alle bosse in pdok25. wären schonmal fünf. dann gibts ja noch ulduar. miniron hardmode, yogg+0, freya+3, usw.
> nur weil du das neue system net kapierst, ist es net einfacher.



Und du kapierst anscheinend nicht, daß diese Bosse evt. für *dich* zu schwer sind, was aber nicht bedeutet das sie allgemein und für jeden schwer sein müssen.

Kapieren und so...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (23. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Und du kapierst anscheinend nicht, daß diese Bosse evt. für *dich* zu schwer sind, was aber nicht bedeutet das sie allgemein und für jeden schwer sein müssen.
> 
> Kapieren und so...


dann vergleich mal wieviele gilden BT und sunwell clear hatten und wieviele jetzt pdok25 und die ulduar hardmodes?
dürften etwa ähnlich viele sein. von daher ist wow, was raiden angeht, nicht leichter geworden.


----------



## Metadron72 (23. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> dann vergleich mal wieviele gilden BT und sunwell clear hatten und wieviele jetzt pdok25 und die ulduar hardmodes?
> dürften etwa ähnlich viele sein. von daher ist wow, was raiden angeht, nicht leichter geworden.



wie recht du hast , aber cyl is nen sooo cooler der wird nu wieder son basta satz ablassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (23. November 2009)

Ich finds eigentlich ganz ok vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her nur find ich PdK25 zu leicht, ich mein 30mins is nich grad viel fürn Raid. Wohingegen PdOK25 schon wieder ziemlich pervers ist^^
Ulduar z.B fand ich eigtl. genau richtig, naja mal schaun wie es in der Zitadelle aussieht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (23. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich ganz ok vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her nur find ich PdK25 zu leicht, ich mein 30mins is nich grad viel fürn Raid. Wohingegen PdOK25 schon wieder ziemlich pervers ist^^
> Ulduar z.B fand ich eigtl. genau richtig, naja mal schaun wie es in der Zitadelle aussieht.


das ist wohl war.  im grund wäre es vom schwierigkeitsgrad besser gewesen, wenn pdk vor ulduar gekommen wäre. bzw wenn in ulduar ilevel245 und in pdk 226 droppen würde.

ich freue mich aber auf die zitadelle. endlich wieder bisschen trash umhauen.


----------



## Angita (23. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Wäre mal eine neuer Apsekt im SNG Channel
> 
> "lf DD 3k dps maximal. wollen es ja schwer haben"



hmm das würde ich echt gern mal versuchen!!

Mit Sicherheit kommen dann nette Antworten wie:
Willste darin übernachten wat
nix da will in 10min da durch sein
lol was bistn du fürn nap

Und diese Antworten bekommt man von den Gamer die jammern das alles zu einfach ist....
Weil so viele "Progamer" immer - egal welches Addon noch kommt - weinen werden ...mimimi böse Casulas machen das Spiel kaputt mimimi... habe ich vor euren Erfolgen nur minimal Respekt.

Um es mal auf nette Art zu sagen, jeder für sich macht das Spiel zu dem was es ist.
Ich spiele an 5 Tagen je 3-4 Stunden und finde den Content ansprechend.
Nicht zu schwer das ich die Lust verliere und nicht zu leicht das ich nicht nachdenken und meinen Char verbessern muss.

Ich hab Ulduar und PdOK nicht clear, aber ich geb mir Mühe das zu schaffen.
Und ganz ehrlich, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind wenn WIR wieder was geschafft haben.
Genau deshalb kann keiner von euch mir die Freude am Spiel nehmen.

So far
Angita


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

Wir haben demnächst auch was lustiges vor, wenn ich es denn richtig verstanden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir starten mit unseren 80ern nackt im Kloster, und arbeiten uns dann durch die darauffolgenden Inis bis hoch nach Nordend. Allerdings dürfen wir nur die Items anziehen, die wir in den besagten Instanzen gelootet haben, und jede Instanz nur einmal besuchen.

Bin ja mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (23. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wir haben demnächst auch was lustiges vor, wenn ich es denn richtig verstanden habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh jeah *mitwill*


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Also tut mir leid, aber wer mir sagt pdok sei schwer der muss wohl wirklich nich viel aufm kasten haben^^

das einzige was an dem raid schwer ist ist die coordination von den 25 mitspielern.... dazu kommt dass man nen anständigen rechner braucht der einem eine gewisse fps gibt.... aber vom movement und der taktik her sind die bosse allesamt n lacher xD

die einzige änderung, ist eigentlich nur dass der schaden enorm hoch ist, und machmal (eigentlich immer) parriert der boss halt nen schlag, und haut daraufhin gleich nochmal zu, meistens verreckt deswegen der tank, weils unheilbar ist..... aber schwer Oo?

gut bei fraciton champions is es scho happig, weil für die gibts keine "wirkliche" strategie, doch es ist schon machbar^^


----------



## Lari (23. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Also tut mir leid, aber wer mir sagt pdok sei schwer der muss wohl wirklich nich viel aufm kasten haben^^


Da du weder PdoK 10 noch PdoK 25 clear hast gehe ich davon aus, dass du nicht viel auf dem Kasten hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ist es doch anspruchsvoll?


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> die einzige änderung, ist eigentlich nur dass der schaden enorm hoch ist, und machmal (eigentlich immer) parriert der boss halt nen schlag, und haut daraufhin gleich nochmal zu, meistens verreckt deswegen der tank, weils unheilbar ist..... aber schwer Oo?



Mhmm, Waffenkunde soll da helfen, aber nur so am Rande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das weisst du Profi sicherlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Da du weder PdoK 10 noch PdoK 25 clear hast gehe ich davon aus, dass du nicht viel auf dem Kasten hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jein.... ich bin seit letzter woche erst fullmember.... ich war bei 2 pdok raids dabei.... beim ersten durfte ich von anfang an mit, war aber nur bis lord und beim zweiten musste ich einspringen weiss aber nichmehr welcher boss das war.....

aber gut, da du an mir zweifelst, kannst du mir ja gerne sagen was sich denn so grossartig an der taktik bei den bossen ändert^^.....
weil zu sagen, kp mehr obs von dir kam, aber zu sagen dass es gleichviele gilden gibt wie damals zu sw/bt zeiten die den endcontent clear haben, und dass es deshalb nicht einfacher geworden sei ist doch kein argument...... 
meiner meinung nach, und das ist denke ich^^, ist jemand der die taktik vom normalmode aufm kasten hat genauso in der lage pdok zu legen..... er muss halt nur pdk equip farmen bevor er da rein darf, mehr nicht....


----------



## Draki/Jaba (23. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> jein.... ich bin seit letzter woche erst fullmember.... ich war bei 2 pdok raids dabei.... beim ersten durfte ich von anfang an mit, war aber nur bis lord und beim zweiten musste ich einspringen weiss aber nichmehr welcher boss das war.....
> 
> aber gut, da du an mir zweifelst, kannst du mir ja gerne sagen was sich denn so grossartig an der taktik bei den bossen ändert^^.....
> weil zu sagen, kp mehr obs von dir kam, aber zu sagen dass es gleichviele gilden gibt wie damals zu sw/bt zeiten die den endcontent clear haben, und dass es deshalb nicht einfacher geworden sei ist doch kein argument......
> meiner meinung nach, und das ist denke ich^^, ist jemand der die taktik vom normalmode aufm kasten hat genauso in der lage pdok zu legen..... er muss halt nur pdk equip farmen bevor er da rein darf, mehr nicht....



Naja, Vom Ablauf her mag das stimmen, aber die Bosse sind im heroischen Modus generell schon um einiges härter und ich finds gut! Auch, dass kaum gepatcht wird, wie seinerzeit bei Ulduar...

Aber Hero und normal ist absolut kein Vergleich. Und auch wenn ich dir Recht gebe, dass mittlerweile mehr Leute den Absoluten Bösewicht killen können (zumindest auf normal), als es bei BC der Fall war, ist der heroische Modus eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Naja, Vom Ablauf her mag das stimmen, aber die Bosse sind im heroischen Modus generell schon um einiges härter und ich finds gut! Auch, dass kaum gepatcht wird, wie seinerzeit bei Ulduar...
> 
> Aber Hero und normal ist absolut kein Vergleich. Und auch wenn ich dir Recht gebe, dass mittlerweile mehr Leute den Absoluten Bösewicht killen können (zumindest auf normal), als es bei BC der Fall war, ist der heroische Modus eine Herausforderung.



yo herausvorderung ist es allemale, aber nur wegen coordination^^.... aber die taktik der einzelnen bosse selbst ist wirklich n lacher....

ich mein allein schon die taktik für magtheridon damals ist schon schwerer als jeder boss aus pdk.... oder nethergroll^^.... oder vashj.... nenenene mei lieber^^ das is kein vergleich..... die meisten jetzigen 80er würden nichtmal kel'tas legen können geschweige denn archi^^


----------



## Braamséry (23. November 2009)

Also das was mich hier am meisten nervt in WoW, bzw genervt hat, aus meiner sicht, ist einfach:

Dass ich um einen Boss im Hardmode mit 2 neuen fähigkeiten legen zu dürfen erstnal alle normal durchmachen muss. Dass die Hardmodes so schwer sind wie die Raids zu BC mag ja so sein. Aber wenn ich z.B. Kael'thas oder Illidan erstma inner leichten Version gelegt hätte, wäre der ganze Reiz am Bosskampf schon verloren bevor der eigentliche erst beginnt. Und taktisch waren die Bosse früher eh anspruchsvoller, das wird mir jeder BC/Classic raider bestätigen.

Und so geht es vielen, die so denken wie ich. Klar Yoggi war nomma schwer ohne Wächter, aba die anderen Hardmodes verdienen den "Titel" eig fast gar net. Anub'arak is auch im Kolosseum der einzig schwere Boss und hat mir neben Yogg-Saron und Algalon als einige wirklich das gefühl gegeben (im Hardmode, bei Yogg wars ab "One light...") dass ich wieder das alte Raidgefühl hatte.

Zu BC wars z.B. so, dass ich mich ab Teron im BT und Kaz'rogal nah 2 bzw 3 leichten Bossen wieder wirklich beim Raiden gefühlt habe. Davor gab es das eig net, weil alles ein Erfolg war, mit Ausnahme von Kara.
Der erste Gruul Raid mit 25 leuten wo man bei Gruul und Maulgar probs hatte war sehr geil. Maggi stellte eine Herausforderung auf hohem Niveu mit dem EQ dar. Lurker und Lootreaver standen vllt net lang, aber der Rest in SSC und TK war sehr gut gemacht und hatte seinen Reiz, vor allem Vashj und Kael. In BT wars halt ab Teron und in MH ab Kaz'rogal, sowie in SW nach Kalec. Das waren meistens in den Inis eben net nur 1-2 Bosse die wirklich interressant zu legen waren, sondern alle.
Und wenn ich bosse einmal lege, macht das zweite mal, mit abstrichen bei yoggi +1, Algalon und Anub Hardmode einfach nix her. Und das ist zu wenig meiner meinung nach. Auch schon, dass es bei hardmodes meistens nur mehr HP und härtere Attacken sind statt 3-4 neuer fähigkeiten.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Also das was mich hier am meisten nervt in WoW, bzw genervt hat, aus meiner sicht, ist einfach:
> 
> Dass ich um einen Boss im Hardmode mit 2 neuen fähigkeiten legen zu dürfen erstnal alle normal durchmachen muss. Dass die Hardmodes so schwer sind wie die Raids zu BC mag ja so sein. Aber wenn ich z.B. Kael'thas oder Illidan erstma inner leichten Version gelegt hätte, wäre der ganze Reiz am Bosskampf schon verloren bevor der eigentliche erst beginnt. Und taktisch waren die Bosse früher eh anspruchsvoller, das wird mir jeder BC/Classic raider bestätigen.
> 
> ...



^^ wie gut dass es jemanden gibt der meine meinung vertritt hehe

ich meine alleine schon wie schwer das war auf "ungepatchten" supremus in bt zu stossen, zum ersten mal meine ich..... kommst an und vor dir steht ein berg als boss^^..... wobei dem seine taktik auch nicht wirklich schwierig gewesen ist..... aber gut das ist was anderes^^


----------



## Nexilein (23. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich mein allein schon die taktik für magtheridon damals ist schon schwerer als jeder boss aus pdk.... oder nethergroll^^.... oder vashj....



Jo, Magtheridon war echt ne Herausforderung. 5 Leute mußten neben einem Würfel stehen und gleichzeitig clicken... vorher mußte man noch die Tanks nach Equip sortiert an den Trash stellen und sämtliche DDler mussten nach und nach die Trashmobs umhauen und dabei die Heilung unterbrechen... Magtheridon ist ja wohl das Musterbeispiel für einen schönen Encounter für den man überhaupt keinen Skill brauchte, und bei dem der Erfolg einzig und allein davon abhing, ob der letzte Tank gut genug für's letzte Add equipt war, und ob die DDs genug DpS gefahren haben um allle Adds rechtzeitig umzuhauen. 
Der Kampf wurde dadurch interessant, dass man nicht voll aus Kara equipt war, und man z.B. durch das Ziehen des nächsten Adds in Richtung der DDler ein paar Sekunden DpS Time gewonnen hat. Hatte jeder ein o. 2 Epics mehr, war das auch schon nichtmehr notwendig.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. November 2009)

yo aber allein die gimmicks aus bc und jetz...... damals wie gesagt würfel in maggy.... schachevent... vashj mit den kugeln.... kel mit den legendary waffen.... 
ok ich will nix schlecht machen.... heute haben wir fahrzeuge.... aber tut mir leid.... ich zock doch keinen char damit ich letztendlich im panzer sitzen muss -.-
ich geb zu maggy war nicht das beste beispiel.... aber früher gab es bei den bossen generell mehr movement.... ich als heiler stehe bei pdok quasi immer an der gleichen stelle und spame meine sachen.... alle paar sec kommt mal irgend n aoe da rennst halt 5m nach links/rechts oder du bekommst n gift dann rennst halt zu nem anderen typen.... bei anub kommen stacheln vor denen ich gechillt "wegjoggen" kann und lord macht nur 3 dots, die allesamt komplett easy u verständlich sind....
naja wie auch immer ich nenne gerne einfach das beispiel von archi oder illidan.... von sunwell reden wir garnicht^^...... alles ungepatched natürlich^^

wie auch immer..... hardmodes für die highend gamer sind scho ne lustige möglichkeit und klar das fordert schon etwas, aber naja damals gabs halt echte high-end innies, heute sinds nurnoch abwandlungen der normalen modes..... ich hab den eindruck die von blizz machen nichmehr viel..... gut jetz kommts addon, aber lol NAXXOo?.... einfach mal ne 60er innie zu 80er anpassen, oder onyxia...... das zeugt doch davon einfach mal "fleisch den wölfen vorzuschmeissen".....

wie auch immer.... heutzutage brauchste keinen skill mehr, equip reicht leider vollkommen aus^^...... 

von dem neuen patch erwarte ich mir rein garnichts, weil sich an der blizz ideologie nichts geändert hat.... es wird ne casualtaugliche billoinnie werden, mehr nicht..... gerade die leute die jetzige pdok sachen tragen werden sich darüber "freuen".....

ihr werdet sehen, 3 wochen nach release gibts scho die ersten mimi threads..... wenn nich shco früher^^


----------



## Eifer (23. November 2009)

Selbstverständlich ist WoW einfacher geworden. Bauen wir uns mal ne timeline:

Classic:
* Endcontent? Farm erstmal lbrs,ubrs,mc,zg,aq20 und aq40. Mach das ca 1,5jahre, dann schauen wir mal ob du gear für den endcontent hast.
* Epix für ehre? Spiel erstmal 30 AV, das aktuelle läuft seit 5Tagen!

BC:
* gz, du bist 70. Nun farm schön 5k damit du überhaupt in alle inzen kommst. wie du bist dd ohne cc? reroll tank/heal, cclose brauchen wir nicht!
* du willst raiden? geh erstmal farmen! du brauchst flasks, bufffood und immer die dicksten gems in deinem crapgear. die 50raiddps mehr brauch dein raidleiter, dafür kannste ruhig mal 5std farmen. nochmal bitte 50std für aldorruf, und sieh zu das du jeden tag deine ololdaily machst um schneller marken zu sammeln.
* endcontent? viel spass in kara, gruul,maggy,ssc,tk und za bevor du bt von innen siehst.
--- dann hat blizzard den noobschalter umgelegt  ---
* hey toll, s2 ist ja fast t4. ich geh einfach 100.00mal ins bg und verliere, und schon kann ich mit der ehre gear kaufen. ich bin karardy omg!1
* hey, das dauert mir zu lange ( in diesem moment wurde der afkbot erfunden und tausende bgs damit versaut)
* wow patch. nun gibts ja s3 für ehre. scheiss auf kara ich bin imba!1!
--- blizz realisiert das casuals langsam von t5 auf t6 kommen und handelt mit sunwell, letzte bastion schweren spiels ---
* endcontent? farm erstmal weitere 500marken und mach deine25dailys 4wochen lang, sonst siehste den nichmal auf der mapt!
* endcontent? spiel 10min lang fehlerfrei mit sekundengenauem movement und perfektem gear aus t6 und du schaffst vielleicht 1-2sunwell bosse
--- blizz entwickelt nichtmehr an bc und verschenkt es deshalb an die casuals ---
* endcontent? yes baby! alles totgenerft, in /2 sammeln sich cleargruppen aus casuals für bt, daraus entickeln sich stammgruppen aus casuals für swp. illidown in 5min für leute mit gear.

WOTLK:
-- Blizzz quetscht 10lv grinds auf ne Insel mit der Größe von Tanaris ---
* Yay, ich bin 80. Was nun? bg lohnt nich, pvpgear is crap. Ah, auf in die Hero inis. CC? Scheiss druff, ich will dmg machen!
* Hey pvp lohnt ja doch, da bekomm ich verzauberungen und spar mir das rufgefarme für kopf/schulter.
* Hey pvp lohnt sich dochnicht, ich bekomm ja die pvpmarken in pve inis!
* Hey pvp lohnt sich doch, ich bekomm ja gear vom endcontent bei nem billigem pvp raidboss.
* Endcontent? Yes Baby! Gibt doch nur 2 Raids. Einen eigendlich, der anderen is recycled, genau wie seine Items. Das schwerste am endcontent wird sein, ne Gilde zu finden die 25er geht. Die meisten Raidgilden sind zerfallen weil deren strikte Organisation total üerflüssig geworden ist.
--- jetzt könnt ich noch 3.2 adden, mit ulduar dualspec, den hardmode knöpfchen die raidgilden retten sollten, ony dem 2ten recycle und den markenausverkauf. aber hier isset bereits blasphemisch und jeder nachtelf dêâthknîght müsste sehen das wow _sehr_ viel einfacher ist.


----------



## Cyl (24. November 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Weil so viele "Progamer" immer - egal welches Addon noch kommt - weinen werden ...mimimi böse Casulas machen das Spiel kaputt mimimi... habe ich vor euren Erfolgen nur minimal Respekt.
> 
> Um es mal auf nette Art zu sagen, jeder für sich macht das Spiel zu dem was es ist.
> Ich spiele an 5 Tagen je 3-4 Stunden und finde den Content ansprechend.
> ...



Ok, für dich dann zum (gefühlten) 1000sten Mal:

Niemand will dir den Spielspaß nehmen. NIEMAND!
Dein Spielspaß ist mindestens ebenso wichtig wie der anderer Leute und daher hat Blizz für dich auch prima Content geschaffen. Manche andere aber vermissen diesen Spielspaß, aus Gründen die dir evt. schleierhaft sind, doch das ist egal.
Diese anderen haben ebenso ein Recht auf ihr Spiel und üben Kritik weil sie ihr Spiel nicht mehr vorfinden.

Wenn du also auch nur einen Funken von Toleranz besitzt, dann gestehst du denen auch ihren Spaß zu. Und wenn sie ihn nicht mehr finden, dann gestehe ihnen die Kritik am Game zu.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (24. November 2009)

@TE

Heut läuft doch jeder mit Epic rum! Epic war für mich früher, harte Arbeit, Belohnung für sehr gute Leistung, alleinstellungsmerkmal, etc.

Im moment läuft jeder mit epic rum, man krieg den kram einfach hinterhergeschmissen. Was früher blau war ist nun lila für alle. Also mich stört es, es fehlt für mich der anreiz irgendwie.

Bin für sowas wie das einführen von legendary (orange) zeugs für progresspieler und ne einführung von sehr seltenen godlike kram farbe rot oder so.

oder so kram das nit wesentlich besser als max epic ist aber evtl von skin anders aussieht.


----------



## Cyl (24. November 2009)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Heut läuft doch jeder mit Epic rum! Epic war für mich früher, harte Arbeit, Belohnung für sehr gute Leistung, alleinstellungsmerkmal, etc.
> 
> ...



Für solche Posts bekommste von der Buffed-Com. bestimmt einen Orden verliehen...hehe.
Hier haben nämlich sehr sehr viele ja die 13€ bezahlt und dürfen somit auch alles haben und alles sehen und sowieso sind alle ehrgeizigen Spieler foll plöd!1!elf!

Schreib das ganze auf EJ und du bekommst 99% Zustimmung.


----------



## Lari (24. November 2009)

Weil eine Itemfarbe ja auch so wichtig ist... *gähn*


----------



## rhams (24. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach geworden nicht nur einfacher denn Jeder der sich am Tag vlt 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt kann das Equip eines Spielers haben der im Endcontent Raidet



Servus

Morgen abend hab ich ab ca. 20:30 Zeit   Hab da einen Todesritter der unbdingt bessere Ausrüstung braucht. Kannst mir gerne zeigen wie das geht. Ich Spiele nur geleentlich und könnte Anleitung gebrauchen.


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Selidia (24. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Für solche Posts bekommste von der Buffed-Com. bestimmt einen Orden verliehen...hehe.
> Hier haben nämlich sehr sehr viele ja die 13€ bezahlt und dürfen somit auch alles haben und alles sehen und sowieso sind alle ehrgeizigen Spieler foll plöd!1!elf!
> 
> Schreib das ganze auf EJ und du bekommst 99% Zustimmung.




ehrgeizig? was ist daran ehrgeizig, 20 stunden am tag ein und dieselbe Instanz zu raiden, nur um ein paar Items abzugreifen, um sich dann irgendwo hinzustellen und zu meinen "schau her, ich bin so cool und trage lila items und habe was super tolles erreicht" (Schreib das mal in deine Bewerbung ;D)

Der Sinn des Spiels besteht schon lange nicht mehr darin, Content einzuführen den nur 20% der Spieler sehen können.. aber anscheinend versteht das nicht jeder so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mir ist die Meinung der anderen auch relativ egal, sollen sie ihr Spiel, wofür sie im Übrigen auch weiterhin 13€ im Monat bezahlen, schlecht reden... oder am besten gleich zu Aion wechseln (BTW: warum hört man nix mehr von dem supergame? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Brianbrasco (24. November 2009)

Ehm. Ich darf micht nicht zu sehr zu diesem Thema äussern, den ich werde meist etwas emotional dabei. Doch wer sagt, dass WoW nicht schwieriger wurde, hat WoW Classic entweder nicht gespielt oder hat damals nicht aktiv geraidet. Andere Erklärungen gibts nicht. Was soll nicht schwerer daran sein, dass man sich nicht mehr absprechen muss um die Buffliste nicht zu sprengen? Was soll nicht schwerer daran sein, wenn man Klassen vereinen musste, die alle spezielle Fähigkeiten hatten und nicht einfach laden konnte, da es eh keine Rolle mehr spielt. Was soll nicht schwerer daran gewesen sein, wenn man trotz Kenntnis der Taktik und diversen Vorbereitungen bei einem Fehler schlicht und einfach gewipt ist und heute bei Ony oder von mir aus auch bei den Twins der halbe Raid sterben kann ohne das es wirklich wen kratzt?

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie es Leute geben kann, die dies auch noch abstreiten oder eben wie schon gesagt, sie kennen es einfach nicht. 

Zudem lieber TE, gibst du es ja selber zu, dass es einfacher wurde. Bosse nicht angepasst sagst Du? Also was ist es nun einfacher, gleichschwer oder schwerer? 

Die Leute, die hier PDOK als Massstab bringen haben zwar recht, PDOK ist eine sehr schwere Ini wo alle gefordert werden. Aber glaubt ihr wirklich, dass wir, die nach schwereren Inhalten schreien zu frieden sind, weil es eine dahergeklatschte Ini gibt, wo weder Trash noch Story dahinter stecken und einfach 5 Recyclette Bossfights abgespult werden? Ich mein man kann sich auch mit der Brotkrume im Schlarafenland zufrieden geben. Ich tu es nicht. 
Sehr gut fand ich hingegen Ulduar. Nur hätte man diese Ini mit Item-LvL 200-213 und ja nicht darüber begehen sollen. In Ulduar gab es sehr gute Kämpfe und einge schöne Überraschungen. Nur, was passierte? Es gab sofort wieder ein kleines Gefälle bei den Spielern. Also schnell PDK und Triumph-Marken rein und die Spieler auf ein Itemlvl von 226-232 anheben. Wieso? Weil es auch nur ein wenig schwerer war und oranisation benötigte. 
Früher? Ja, ich sag nicht dass es früher nur besser war, aber schwerer, weil damals hätte man sich solange in Ulduar rumgeprügelt bis die Ini auch mit Itemlvl 200 gecleart worden wäre. Man hätte sich im hinterletzten Ecken von Azeroth den dämlichsten Buff stundenlang erquestet um dann auszulogen, damit er auch ja nicht abläuft bevor der Bossfight ansteht. Aber ne, früher war es nicht schwerer, da waren wohl einfach die Spieler unfähiger als heute.

Die meisten, die so denken wie ich, wollen gar keine bessere Ausrüstung als andere. Wir wollen keine unglaublich schweren Bosse, die erst mit komplett 251er Items gelegt werden können. Wir wollen Bosse, wo es wieder nötig ist, sich gedanken darüber zu machen. Nur weil der Boss halt mit 35K crittet statt mit 20K ist er nicht wirklich schwerer.. er ist einfach stärker. Wir wollen Bosse wie Nef damals, mit Klassencalls und verschiedenen Phasen wo jeder wissen muss was zu tun ist. Wir wollen lange herausfordernde Questreihen, wo es sich lohnt sich vorzubereiten und wo man einige Wochen damit beschäftigt sein kann und nicht ausversehen aus Dalaran rausfällt und dann die Quest erledigt hat.  Bitte, eine grüne Fläche unter den Füssen aus der man rauslaufen muss ist heute das höchste an Gefühlen. 

Die meisten, von denen die ich kenne, finden die neue Art von WoW, wo jeder mit einigermassen geringem Aufwand den Anschluss an die Top-Gilden halten kann sogar gut. Man kann einfacher Leute rekrutieren und muss die nicht erst Tage lang durch Naxx und Co ziehen wie man es früher in MC machen musste. Aber ist es den echt zu viel verlangt, dass es noch ein paar Inhalte gibt, die einen fordern? Die einem wie die damalige Jägerquest, wo der Mob noch im 6h Takt gespwant ist über Wochen (wenn man es ehrlich und alleine erarbeiet hat) den Schlaf raubte und man echt Stolz war, wenn man einen Dämon gelegt hat? 

Ganz ehrlich, nur schon wen man das Aggroverhältnis zwischen Tank und DDs auf die damalige Berechnungsgrundlage, mit den damaligen Möglichkeiten zurücksetzen würde, würden wohl 20-30% aller Raids nicht mehr vorwärts kommen in den Inis. Antanken? Was ist das?

Ich finde nicht nur, ich weiss für mich, dass WoW sehr sehr viel einfacher geworden ist. Man muss für Raids nicht mehr farmen. Man muss für Raids keine Klassen mehr dabei haben, man muss nicht mehr mit Abenden rechnen, wo man sich nur als Irwisch gesehen hat, da es solche Abende einfach nicht mehr gibt. Man muss schlicht garnichts mehr machen ausser einlogen und drauflos klicken. 

WoW ist immer noch ein sehr schönes und gutes Spiel. Ich liebe die Story hinter WoW und stufe die Arbeit von Blizz nach wie vor als gut ein. Aber wer sagt, WoW sei nicht einfacher geworden lügt in meinen Augen schlicht und einfach und das ist nicht richtig. Einfach bei der Wahrheit bleiben und dazu stehen. Ist doch kein Problem. 

Ein Beispiel noch. Ony, die gute alte Ony. Sie wurde reingepacht, also nach 9 Leuten gesucht und mal vorbei geschaut. Ein Wipe und dann lag sie. Aha, keiner hatte ne Ahnung ob sie was geändert haben oder wo was genau passiert nun. Doch es passierte halt mal wieder gar nichts. Man hätte schon beim ersten mal wo man sie besuchte ein-zwei grünblau Equipte DDs vertragen. Also eine Woche später wieder rein, nur einen Tank mit genommen und nur einen Heiler. Oha, wir hatten doch 4 Wipes bis sie lag, war ja fast schon eine Herausforderung. Und dies nach zwei Wochen. 

Ach mist, ich wollte doch nicht viel sagen, und ich verlier mich schon wieder in den X Beispielen die es noch gäbe. Schade um WoW doch gut für das Zielpublikum. Ich verstehe Blizz, es geht um Geld.


----------



## Braamséry (24. November 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> ehrgeizig? was ist daran ehrgeizig, 20 stunden am tag ein und dieselbe Instanz zu raiden, nur um ein paar Items abzugreifen, um sich dann irgendwo hinzustellen und zu meinen "schau her, ich bin so cool und trage lila items und habe was super tolles erreicht" (Schreib das mal in deine Bewerbung ;D)
> 
> Der Sinn des Spiels besteht schon lange nicht mehr darin, Content einzuführen den nur 20% der Spieler sehen können.. aber anscheinend versteht das nicht jeder so ganz
> 
> ...



Das mit den 20% traf vllt auf BT zu SW war vllt n bissel weniger. Aba wenn du mal von 20% ausgehst und das auf 12 Mio beziehst finde ich, dass wenn 2,4Mio Spieler den BT z.B. clear hatten schon gut, weil mindestens 2Mio noch net 80 sind. Mindestens 4Mio die spät angefangen haben, hätten aufgrund mangelnedem Spielverständnis einfach ent die Chance dazu gehabt. Und dass sich einige aufregen is jawhol klar, wenn hirnlose idioten alles bekommen. (ja ich weiß zu ende BC warens nur 11mille spieler)


Und sry, aba wenn du Aion net spielst solltest du darüber net urteilen oder abfällige kommentare machen. Besser als WoW isses allemal (ich spiels seit realease)


----------



## Nerjyana (24. November 2009)

ich frage mich gerade, ob ich mich nicht vielleicht mal darüber aufregen sollte, dass 





Braamséry schrieb:


> ... hirnlose idioten ...


 WoW überhaupt spielen dürfen sollten...

mh... wat sind denn eigentlich hirnlose Idioten? Die, die nicht wie bekloppt auf die Tasten hämmern und lieber mal gepflegt raiden wollen, anstatt "ehrgeizig" iwelchen lila Items hinterher zu jagen? Die, denen es völlig egal ist, ob Du, der oder sie auch in lila statt in blau in Dalaran herum rennt? Oder die, die die besten Progressraider ever sind, seltsamerweise jedoch diverse Contents noch nicht in ihren Statistiken haben und nicht ertragen können, dass die blöden Casual Gimps auch episch ausgerüstet sind? Oder die, die nach 4mioDPS schreien, aber über ein "ey, biste tank, bock auf..." nicht hinaus kommen?


----------



## Dexis (24. November 2009)

zu diesem ganzen - "wow ist zu einfach" ja oder nein - kann man nur eines sagen: natürlich ist es einfacher geworden! und das ist alles vorrangig _nicht_ passiert, weil blizzard auf die ganze whinerei der spieler gehört hat, sondern aus einem ganz simplen grund: es ist der _wirtschaftliche_ aspekt.
wow ist gerade fünf jahre alt geworden und seine spielerschaft liegt schon längere zeit deutlich über zehn mio. accounts. allerdings ist diese zahl stetig gewachsen und war nicht von beginn an so groß, sondern blizzard hat das spiel einem breitem publikum zugänglich gemacht.

am anfang stand das rollenspiel mit all seinen facetten wie quests, belohnungen, schlachten, etc. in epischem ausmaß - soll heißen, z.b. begehrte gegenstände oder ruf war nicht mal eben in ein paar tagen zu besorgen, sondern erstreckte sich manchmal über wochen und monate regelmäßigen und intensiven beschäftigens mit der sache.
das spiel sprach nun aber auch immer mehr leute an die sich für das wow-universum interessierten, allerdings nicht die zeit/die mühe investieren wollten/konnten, um vergleichbares aus dem content zu sehen.
der entscheidende punkt ist: damit genau dieser bereich an spielern (der innerhalb der letzten zwei jahre über 80% (90% zu WotLK) der kunden von blizzard ausmacht) weiterhin für das spiel zu begeistern ist; und darausfolgend immer noch weitere spieler zu wow gezogen werden sollen, wird das spiel dem breiteren publikum stück für stück zugänglicher gemacht. 

und das ist für blizzard auch folglich absolut logisch: jeder spieler, ob hardcore-spieler, funraider oder casual - jeder bezahlt seine 11-13 Euro jeden monat. und blizzard möchte natürlich jeden einzelnen als kunden behalten, der es im augenblick bezahlt. also wird das spiel der masse angepasst. nichts weiter.


----------



## Pfefi (24. November 2009)

Hey zusammen,
nix für ungut aber ich stimme nicht ganz mit dir überein^^

Zu 1.) Zu TBC Zeiten war es schie unmöglich bis zu 1500 Boss-DPS zu kommen! Ich war auf dem Sunwell stand und schaffte so 800 dps wenn ich mich nicht täusche, und dabei war ich auch noch vorne im Penismeter!

Zu 2.) Dagegen spricht nichts, denn zu Classic Zeiten gab es genau so Guides und Videos über Bosse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zu 3.) Ich bezweifle STARK dass ein Causal in einer guten DKP Gilde drinn ist. Falls doch: DKP-Punkte gab es auch schon zu Classic Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn du behauptest wenn man als Causal keine Chance auf einen Raidplatz hast dann hast du dich getäuscht. Während der Schulzeit bin ich meist nur am strebern und kann nicht jedesmal mit raiden, aber wenn dann setz ich mich mal mit nem anderen Schurken zusammen und ich übernehm für ihn.

Bei der Lootverteilung per DKP das gleiche. Man kann sich doch mit den Leuten absprechen oder? Und ich bin auch Mann genug jemandem anderen den 245er Gürtel zu überlassen weil er schon seit x Wochen hintereinander in PdK drinn ist und ich jetzt nur mal so mitgehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist einfach, einfach^^ Aber für all die, die mehr wollen gibt es noch PdK hc oder hm's. Clear mal PdK 25er auf hc und dann schreib den Fred nochmal pls.

In diesem Sinne,
Guten loot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (24. November 2009)

Ich sag ja nit gegen casuals was, dass die nix verdient hätten. Und das blizzard auch deren interessen vertritt ist auch ok. Schließlichen spielen die ja auch.

Aber ich vermisse das Gefühl eines WOWWWW endlich down nach der Ackerei. 
3 Wochen allein nur an Illidann gehangen, 4 Tage die Woche durchgewiped.
Was meinst ihr wie wir das Vent vollgebrüllt haben als wir Illidan server second, gildenintern first down hatten. Der gildenchat explodierte und wettbewerber gilden (konkurrenz) gratulierten. Und der MT seine T6 Brust bekam... Das war ein Erlebnis.

Diese Momente vermisse ich, ich weiß nit wie man das vergleichen kann. Wenn ich ne Frau wäre würde ich das mit der Geburt eines Kindes ähnlich setzen. Oder Kacken nach 2 tagen verstopfung, endlich ists raus!!!! Brülll.

Und heutzutage oh Raid-Instanz (zumindest im normalen Mode) First Try -> clear höchstens 1 wipe pro boss, wenn überhaupt, übertrieben mal dargestellt. Was schon down, hmm na dann ok seltsam. Aha?! 

Wo ist der <YEAHAHAHHAHHA Brülllll DOWNN DOWN, auf tastatur rum hämmern, dancen RL, dance ingame, UGGAGAGa Effekt> nachdem man firstkill erreicht hat. 

Ach jaaa es gibt ja Hardmode usw -.-


----------



## Exeone (24. November 2009)

DIe ganzen möchtegern pors denen wow zu einfach ist sollten mal ihre ganzen adonns ausschalten dann sieht die ganze Sache nämlich wieder anders aus. Und wenn ich schon lese "früher war wow noch Arbeit " kriege ich kotz reize, solchen Leuten kann ich nur sagen such dir ein Job auf dem bau oder besser gesagt such dir überhaubt mal ein job dann weißt du nämlich was arbeit ist


----------



## Dexis (24. November 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> Zu 1.) Zu TBC Zeiten war es schie unmöglich bis zu 1500 Boss-DPS zu kommen! Ich war auf dem Sunwell stand und schaffte so 800 dps wenn ich mich nicht täusche, und dabei war ich auch noch vorne im Penismeter!


ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du dich da einfach verschrieben hast^^
bei uns haben die "weniger guten" DDs zwischen 1.200-1.600 dps gefahren, ich durfte hier und da mal als katzen-DD mit (extra umgesockelt etc., das war damals echt ätzend ohne dual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und hab selbst damit die 1.400 dps geschafft.

----------


HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Aber ich vermisse das Gefühl eines WOW endlich down nach der Ackerei.
> 3 Wochen allein nur an Illidan gehangen, 4 Tage die Woche durchgewiped.
> Was meinst ihr wie wir das Vent vollgebrüllt haben als wir Illidan server second, gildenintern first down hatten. Der gildenchat explodierte und wettbewerber gilden (konkurrenz) gratulierten. Und der MT seine T6 Brust bekam... Das war ein Erlebnis.
> 
> Diese Momente vermisse ich, ich weiß nit wie man das vergleichen kann. [...]


Genaus der Aspekt fehlt mir auch im Vergleich zu WotLK...!


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (24. November 2009)

Hmm ... 
also viel kann ich auf meinem Level noch nicht zum EndGame sagen, aber ich versuchs mal für mein lvl, bzw. für lvls davor: 

          -Ich war gestern mal (mim Freund) in Azjol-Nerub und eben AnubArak und ich fand die Instanz dermaßen einfach, dass ich dachte ich wär in der falshcen ini ... Mein Freund spielt schon seit Classik und kennt sich daher n bisschen besser aus als ich (was aber auch nicht schwer is^^). Er meinte das zum Release zu WotLK AnubArak viiiel schwerer war, als jetzt ... Kann ich natürlich nix zu sagen, weil ich erst seit Kurzem spiele. Nur: ich habe nur 2 epics, bin also nich gut equipt, die anderen auch nich, trotzdem sind wir nicht einmal gewipet ... Das finde ich schon ziemlich heftig

          -Dann noch, dass ich iwie ziemlich viel Schaden mache mit mienem dk (bis 3500 crit) das finde ich schon recht gut, aber auf der anderen Seite wird dadurch das lvln keinen deut interessanter, weil die mobs mir 0 probleme bereiten ... Ist etwas langweilig.

Fazit:   Bei meinem Anfang habe ich mir eigentlich ein etwas schwierigeres Spiel erhofft, kommr ja vielleicht uch noch mim EndGame : ) mal schaun 

Bis dahin x)


----------



## Pfefi (24. November 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du dich da einfach verschrieben hast^^
> bei uns haben die "weniger guten" DDs zwischen 1.200-1.600 dps gefahren, ich durfte hier und da mal als katzen-DD mit (extra umgesockelt etc., das war damals echt ätzend ohne dual
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, entweder ich hab mich wirklich vertan oder wir waren ne ziemlich schwache Gilde XD
Meine btw vor 3.0, also mit den alten Talenten!


----------



## HansiHansenHans (24. November 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> DIe ganzen möchtegern pors denen wow zu einfach ist sollten mal ihre ganzen adonns ausschalten dann sieht die ganze Sache nämlich wieder anders aus. Und wenn ich schon lese "früher war wow noch Arbeit " kriege ich kotz reize, solchen Leuten kann ich nur sagen such dir ein Job auf dem bau oder besser gesagt such dir überhaubt mal ein job dann weißt du nämlich was arbeit ist



Alter bei uns waren 90% des raids damals berufstätig kamen manche sogar zu spät weil se überstunden machen mussten oder gar nit wegen schicht. such du dir nen job!

Klar alle sind arbeitslose in wow die 24 h zocken.


----------



## Exeone (24. November 2009)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Alter bei uns waren 90% des raids damals berufstätig kamen manche sogar zu spät weil se überstunden machen mussten oder gar nit wegen schicht. such du dir nen job!
> 
> Klar alle sind arbeitslose in wow die 24 h zocken.



Hab ich dich persönlich angesprochen ? nö aber jeder zieht sich den schuh an den er passt. Es ist nun mal so das Leute die behaubten das ein Spiel arbeit sein soll nicht mehr ganz richtig ticken.
Ich habe auch nie behaubtet das alle in wow Arbeitslose sind sondern ich rede von denen die behabten das wow arbeit wäre


----------



## Quietsch (24. November 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> Hmm, entweder ich hab mich wirklich vertan oder wir waren ne ziemlich schwache Gilde XD
> Meine btw vor 3.0, also mit den alten Talenten!


du hast dich garantiert vertan, ~800-1k ist pre(kara) niveau (gewesen)


----------



## Liiu (24. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> du hast dich garantiert vertan, ~800-1k ist pre(kara) niveau (gewesen)



Red kein Stuss.

700-800 dps waren damals bei uns Gruul durchschnitts-DPS.
Und ja, damit haben wir ihn down bekommen.


----------



## Pfefi (24. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> du hast dich garantiert vertan, ~800-1k ist pre(kara) niveau (gewesen)


Hmm, weiß ich leider nicht mehr... bin aber trotzdem davon überzeugt dass es so gewesen ist^^ Vorallem wenn ich frische 80er sehe die so ca 1400-2000 dps fahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na was solls, aber mir fällt jedenfalls nochn Beispiel ein^^ Kara!
Kara konnte man als frischer 70er mit grün blauem Equip und 1,2k ap betreten... bei Naxx braucht man da schon ein entsprechendes Equip: sprich hc's abfarmen und ka. Habe ich auf 70 so gut wie NIE gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pfefi


----------



## Braamséry (24. November 2009)

Nerjyana schrieb:


> ich frage mich gerade, ob ich mich nicht vielleicht mal darüber aufregen sollte, dass  WoW überhaupt spielen dürfen sollten...
> 
> mh... wat sind denn eigentlich hirnlose Idioten? Die, die nicht wie bekloppt auf die Tasten hämmern und lieber mal gepflegt raiden wollen, anstatt "ehrgeizig" iwelchen lila Items hinterher zu jagen? Die, denen es völlig egal ist, ob Du, der oder sie auch in lila statt in blau in Dalaran herum rennt? Oder die, die die besten Progressraider ever sind, seltsamerweise jedoch diverse Contents noch nicht in ihren Statistiken haben und nicht ertragen können, dass die blöden Casual Gimps auch episch ausgerüstet sind? Oder die, die nach 4mioDPS schreien, aber über ein "ey, biste tank, bock auf..." nicht hinaus kommen?



Die hirnlosen idioten sind entweder die, die raiden wollen aber 3 von 4std afk sind. Oder die, die denken, dass sie was können, andere anschnauzen und im raid meistens im unteren viertel vom dmg her sind und eher in der liste der Tode oben stehen.




Pfefi schrieb:


> Hmm, entweder ich hab mich wirklich vertan oder wir waren ne ziemlich schwache Gilde XD
> Meine btw vor 3.0, also mit den alten Talenten!



Hast di warscheinlich eher geirrt. Würde eher sagen, dass du (wenn man Brutallus als konstanten Dmg Boss nimmt) die 1 vergesen hast. Bei brutallus brauchte man nämlich ca 1750-1800 DPS bei 17DDs^^



Quietsch schrieb:


> du hast dich garantiert vertan, ~800-1k ist pre(kara) niveau (gewesen)





Liiu schrieb:


> Red kein Stuss.
> 
> 700-800 dps waren damals bei uns Gruul durchschnitts-DPS.
> Und ja, damit haben wir ihn down bekommen.



Also wenn man von 800-1000 dps pre kara redet hat man entweder bc net gespielt oder denkt, dass die dps zu BC schon so hoch wie zu Wotlk waren. Pre Kara war ne dps, mit lvl/hc eq, so um 400 ok, nach kara sollte die dann, mit etwas mehr ehrahrung etc bei 500-600 liegen. Dann ging gruul auch gut. Maggi brauchte wieder mehr, aba darüber philosophier ich ma net^^
Und wenn der mit 700-800 DPS net umgefalln wär, wär das echt heftig gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (24. November 2009)

Eifer schrieb:


> Das schwerste am endcontent wird sein, ne Gilde zu finden die 25er geht. Die meisten Raidgilden sind zerfallen weil deren strikte Organisation total üerflüssig geworden ist.


True, so true. Auch der Rest stimmt für mich perfekt.

Nur sind die Casuals in einer immer wachsenden Überzahl, was es für Blizzard lukrativer macht WoW etwas einfacher zu gestalten, zumal die Mehrheit (Casuals) damit zufrieden ist.

WoW ist einfacher geworden und ich nehm das mal so hin. Es wird zwar nie das gleiche sein wie BC oder Classic zu raiden, aber ich muss nicht ständig vor der Kiste hängen um im PvE was zu erreichen.

mfg Dude


----------



## Braamséry (24. November 2009)

hey schrieb:


> True, so true. Auch der Rest stimmt für mich perfekt.
> 
> Nur sind die Casuals in einer immer wachsenden Überzahl, was es für Blizzard lukrativer macht WoW etwas einfacher zu gestalten, zumal die Mehrheit (Casuals) damit zufrieden ist.
> 
> ...



Dass die Casuals in der Überzahl sind liegt aber auch nur an Blizz, weil die das Spiel so einfach gemacht, Gilden überflüssig und unverzeichliche Änderungen, wie dass man beide Fraktionen auf PvP Realms spielen darf, eingeführt haben. Dadurch sind viele von früher, die das alte geliebt haben und weningstens sich mit dem spiel soweit auseinander gesetzt haben, dass sie das spiel ganz gut beherrschten, gegangen.


----------



## Cyl (25. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Dass die Casuals in der Überzahl sind liegt aber auch nur an Blizz, weil die das Spiel so einfach gemacht, Gilden überflüssig und unverzeichliche Änderungen, wie dass man beide Fraktionen auf PvP Realms spielen darf, eingeführt haben. Dadurch sind viele von früher, die das alte geliebt haben und weningstens sich mit dem spiel soweit auseinander gesetzt haben, dass sie das spiel ganz gut beherrschten, gegangen.



Für Blizzard liegt die Priorität schon lange nicht mehr auf WoW, sondern in der Entwicklung neuer Spiele.

Daher haben sie ganz kühl abgewogen: Wieviel Spieler verlassen das Spiel wenn wir die gewohnte Qualität runterschrauben? Und wieviele Casualgamer können wir kurzfristig neu hinzugewinnen?
Diese Rechnung geht für sie mittelfristig auf, daher auch die tolle neue Spielerschaft, welche man wunderbar auf Buffed antreffen kann.

Durchschnittswerte derer: Kein Anspruch und fehlende Langzeitmotivation, Altersdurchschnitt 12-18, Fast-Food-Gaming mit Knoten in den Fingern, altersbedingt interessiert an kindgerechten "Worldevents" alá Schlotternacht, ebenso an Kuschelwuschelpets oder Idiotenerfolgen.

Fertig ist das neue und viel viel kostengünstigere WoW.


----------



## Enyalios (25. November 2009)

@Cyl

Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können. Kann dir da zu 100% zustimmen was meine Meinung angeht.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2009)

Gott sei Dank liegt Qualität im Auge des Betrachters.
Und da es weiterhin so viele Menschen spielen scheint es qualitativ hochwertig zu sein. Nun zu behaupten, das liegt an der "dummen" Spielerschaft ist schlichtweg falsch.
Das Durchschnittsalter der Spielerschaft liegt bei 21 - 23 Jahren, also kein 12 - 18 Jahre und FastFoodGaming.
Aber man kann es sich natürlich einreden.

Natürlich waren die Zeiten früher "härter", aber ob es besser war... ich sage nein. Classic konnte mich nicht motivieren, habe mit Level 44 aufgehört, einfach weil es mir da schon zuviel Zeit raubte, um wirklich am Ball zu bleiben. Zu viel Zeit für ein Spiel.


----------



## Rolandos (25. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Durchschnittswerte derer: Kein Anspruch und fehlende Langzeitmotivation, Altersdurchschnitt 12-18, Fast-Food-Gaming mit Knoten in den Fingern, altersbedingt interessiert an kindgerechten "Worldevents" alá Schlotternacht, ebenso an Kuschelwuschelpets oder Idiotenerfolgen.
> 
> Fertig ist das neue und viel viel kostengünstigere WoW.



Interessant.  Besonders die Langzeitmotivation, bitte was hebt die Motivation?
Garantiert nicht, 
wenn man Stundenlang bis in die Nacht raiden muß,
oder, 50 mal an einem Boss wipet,
oder, wenn man einen Raid geschaft hat diesen noch 50 mal stundenlang durchspielen muss, um seine Teile zu bekommen.
So etwas ist Langeweile pur.

Motivierend ist, kurze Raids mit guten Loot, in max 2 Stunden, besser eine Stunde.
oder max 3 bis 5 mal wipen
oder alle Teile zu haben die man braucht, wenn man max 5 mal durchgespielt hat.
Und dann in den nächsten Schlachtzug.
Sich ein Ziel stecken können, was auch in absebarer Zeit zu erreichen ist. Dazu gehört NICHT, PDoK 50 mal durchzuspielen zu müssen um endlich 9,5+ Klamotten komplett zu haben, wobei ersten das Teil auch fallen muss, man Glück beim Würfeln haben muss und das Allerwichtigste, der RL PM, auch fair ist. Nicht wie letzten bei einem Gildie der die höchste Würfelzahl hatte, der PM das Teil aber dem Freund zuschiebt der weniger gewürfelt hat.  
Ja dann könnte man doch mit der Gilde los, jup, wie bitte? Bin in der letzten Zeit in verschiedenen Gilden gewesen und alle haben das selbe Problem, nicht genug Leute obwohl bis zu 150 Figuren in den Gilden waren, 75% Twinks. 

Wobei ich PdK 10 -> PdK 25 -> PDoK 10 -> PDoK 25 als absolut demotivierend emfinde, obwohl schwerer. Nicht wegen der Schwierigkeit, sondern weil das 4 mal das Selbe ist, sozusagen ein Scheibenschießen auf 4 verscheidenen Entfernungen, ok mit einigen kleinen Abweichungen, mehr Seitenwind oder in der Dunkelheit. 

Ich habe inzwischen alles durchgespielt, das eine oder andere Teil ergattert, und nun? Leider bin ich nicht süchtig genug, um das alles noch einmal mit zig Twings zu machen oder die Ausrüstung auf maxlevel zu bringen. 

Mein Anspruch währe kurze knackige Schlachtzüge wie Ony, Maly, AK, PDK10 alle anderen dauern einfach zu lange, nicht nur das spielen, auch die suche nach Spielern. Hat doch gestern einer   1 1/2 Stunden einen Zug für PDK 25 versucht zusammen zu stellen.
 Auf die Events und Kuschelpets kann ich auch verzichten. Mehr kurze Schlachtzüge, mit nicht nur Scheibenschießen währe motivierender.


----------



## Chrisz1984 (25. November 2009)

naja ich denke einfach mal das die ganzen "Top" gilden einfach viel mehr zeit investieren und den contetn einfach tot raiden^^

sprich raid beginn 19 uhr ende nicht festgelegt ;-)
aber da wird ja ebenfalls abhilfe geschafft.

Pdok 50 trys...
eiskrone 3.3 zur zeit 15 trys....

denke damit wird das schnelle clearen und totraiden abgeschafft^^


----------



## Braamséry (25. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Interessant.  Besonders die Langzeitmotivation, bitte was hebt die Motivation?
> Garantiert nicht,
> wenn man Stundenlang bis in die Nacht raiden muß,
> oder, 50 mal an einem Boss wipet,
> ...



Du bist jemand, der zu der Gruppe gehört, die sich gerne die Epix in den Hintern schieben lässt. Vor allem deine Argumente sind einfach hinrrissig, weil du wohl noch net wirklich in einer gilde warst, die sich dem raiden gewidmet hat.
Z.B. war es bei mir aufm Server so, dass die meisten guten gilden mit 3 Raidtagen und da jeweils 4 Stunden locker hinkamen. Bei mir inner Gilde war das net anders und jeden Tag dabeisein musste man auch net.

Und du sagst uns hier ernsthaft, dass es nicht motivierend ist immer das Gleich z.B. in PDK zu machen. Aba jede Woche Ony gehen ist natürlich etwas ganz anderes. Is ja net einfach+das Gleich.

Aus deinem Post denke ich mal zu erkennen, dass du zu BC eher wenig gemacht hast, weil du sagst, dass es jez ja besser is, aber doch keine Ahnung von damals hat. 
Es ging zu BC net ma eben mit ner Rnd Grp wo dir jeder deinen Loot stretig machen konnte. Damals hatte man eine Gilde mit Lootsystem, meistens eben mit DKP, wo jeder aufgrund seiner Anteilnahme bevorzugt EQ bekommen hat.
Und wenn damals, wie bei mir in der Gilde, sich net genügend Leute für Raids gefunden haben, hat man eine Woche geschaut, welche Gilde das Gleich Problem hat und dem eigenen Stand nicht ganz entspricht (damit man meist etwas mehr zu sagen hatte) um aus 2 Gilden ein Raidbündniss zu kreieren und Raiden zu können. Und das mit den 1 1/2 Stunden suchen auf einem Dienstag wo die meisten eine ID haben verwundert mich irgendwie net. 



Chrisz1984 schrieb:


> naja ich denke einfach mal das die ganzen "Top" gilden einfach viel mehr zeit investieren und den contetn einfach tot raiden^^
> 
> sprich raid beginn 19 uhr ende nicht festgelegt ;-)
> aber da wird ja ebenfalls abhilfe geschafft.
> ...



Das gleich wie oben:
- Gute Gilden sezen auf wenig Zeit + Skill = Erfolg und net auf Viel Zeit + Iditoen = möglicher Erfolg

Und die 15 Trys/Boss werden die net aufhalten das in windeseile durchzuspielen. Algalon, den ich als Boss mit gutem Schwierigkeistgrad ansehe, lag zum ersten mal nach 7 Wochen. Sprich 7 Stunden Tryzeit. Wenn man davon ausgeht dass in 1 Std max 4 Trys möglich sind, dazu unter hektik und dadurch schwindender Konzentration sind trtozdem nur 28 Trys möglich. 
Wenn man jez von 15 pro woche ausgeht und aller Ruhe und daraus resultierender Konzentration braucht man warscheinlich netma 28 Trys, was so oder so bedeutet, dass man keine zwei wochen brauchen wird.


----------



## Chrisz1984 (25. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das gleich wie oben:
> - Gute Gilden sezen auf wenig Zeit + Skill = Erfolg und net auf Viel Zeit + Iditoen = möglicher Erfolg
> 
> Und die 15 Trys/Boss werden die net aufhalten das in windeseile durchzuspielen. Algalon, den ich als Boss mit gutem Schwierigkeistgrad ansehe, lag zum ersten mal nach 7 Wochen. Sprich 7 Stunden Tryzeit. Wenn man davon ausgeht dass in 1 Std max 4 Trys möglich sind, dazu unter hektik und dadurch schwindender Konzentration sind trtozdem nur 28 Trys möglich.
> Wenn man jez von 15 pro woche ausgeht und aller Ruhe und daraus resultierender Konzentration braucht man warscheinlich netma 28 Trys, was so oder so bedeutet, dass man keine zwei wochen brauchen wird.



ja das mag sein aber der rest der inis werden "teilweise" durch aussitzen gelegt worden sein.
Ich weiss net wie es bei euch ist aber bei uns isses so das top gilden dementsprechend zeit in den inis verbirngen...
beste beispiel is deren levelzeit von 70 auf 80... 80% der gilde ( was auch den raid ausmacht) waren nach ca 2 Tagen 80. Jetzt sag DU mir mal wie das möglich is..... (außer durch enormen Zeitaufwand^^) wenn man nebenbei arbeitet familie hat etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mehr sag ich dazu net. das meiste wird halt mit zeitaufwand erledigt wozu viele leute einfach nciht die zeit haben werden/wollen.
der unterschied wird sich mit 3.3 verringern.
ich wette mit dir das es 3,3 wesentlich länger dauern wird als alle andere inis zuvor ;-)
zumal anfangs teilweise raidgilden keine trys in pdok mehr übrig hatten..
demenstprechend wirds in der eiskronzita länger dauern.
zumal du auch nur volle 15 hast wenn du alle anderen im first legst und das wird die ersten wochen recht selten vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Cyl (25. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Motivierend ist, kurze Raids mit guten Loot, in max 2 Stunden, besser eine Stunde.
> oder max 3 bis 5 mal wipen
> oder alle Teile zu haben die man braucht, wenn man max 5 mal durchgespielt hat.
> Und dann in den nächsten Schlachtzug.



Danke, ein besseres Beispiel für den typischen Fast-Food-Gamer ohne Langzeitmotivation wäre mir nicht eingefallen.



Rolandos schrieb:


> ....
> Ja dann könnte man doch mit der Gilde los, jup, wie bitte? Bin in der letzten Zeit in verschiedenen Gilden gewesen und alle haben das selbe Problem, nicht genug Leute obwohl bis zu 150 Figuren in den Gilden waren, 75% Twinks.
> ....
> Ich habe inzwischen alles durchgespielt, das eine oder andere Teil ergattert, und nun? Leider bin ich nicht süchtig genug, um das alles noch einmal mit zig Twings zu machen oder die Ausrüstung auf maxlevel zu bringen.



Wem bitte willst du erzählen, du hättest alles durchgespielt? Dir fehlt selbst für den heutigen Content ja die Lust, sagst du ja mehrfach selbst.



Rolandos schrieb:


> Mein Anspruch währe kurze knackige Schlachtzüge wie Ony, Maly, AK, PDK10 alle anderen dauern einfach zu lange, nicht nur das spielen, auch die suche nach Spielern.



Früher war ein Raidabend 4 Stunden konzentriertes raiden, ohne ständig einen toten Boss vor sich zu haben. Da hatten Kills noch gewissen Wert. Zumindest konnte man sich darüber wirklich freuen. *Das* war für viele "Langzeitmotivation" und "echtes" Raiden. Und diese Leute üben heute berechtigte Kritik, falls du das nicht verstehst.

Wer dieses Raiden, dieses Grundprinzip mit dem WoW groß wurde, nicht mochte/konnte, der war in keiner der etwa 10-15 Raidgilden je Fraktion. Jene Spieler beschäftigten sich mit anderen, sehr zahlreich vorhandenen Spielinhalten.

*Dein* Anspuch ist nichts anderes als Fast-Food-Gaming, am besten noch mit ner Pausetaste, aber ich wiederhole mich.


----------



## Braamséry (25. November 2009)

Chrisz1984 schrieb:


> ja das mag sein aber der rest der inis werden "teilweise" durch aussitzen gelegt worden sein.
> Ich weiss net wie es bei euch ist aber bei uns isses so das top gilden dementsprechend zeit in den inis verbirngen...
> beste beispiel is deren levelzeit von 70 auf 80... 80% der gilde ( was auch den raid ausmacht) waren nach ca 2 Tagen 80. Jetzt sag DU mir mal wie das möglich is..... (außer durch enormen Zeitaufwand^^) wenn man nebenbei arbeitet familie hat etc
> 
> ...



Die Tage bis zum Wochenende Frei nehmen...
Und guck doch mal auf welchem Server du bist. Dun Morogh is nu net bekannt für die guten Gilden wie sich hier: http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/dun-morogh auch gut zeigt. 
Vergleich das doch mal mit nem besseren Server wie z.B. meinem Ex-Server: http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/nera-thor Der Unterschied bei den Servern is schon deutlich und zeigt, auch wenn man mit andern Servern wie: http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/azshara noch besserer Beispiele hat, einfach nur, dass dein Server neuer is und da net die spielen, die schon lange spielen. Klar gibs da auch welche die das Spiel zweifellos gut beherrschen, aber das is auf älteren Servern eben ausgeprägter.



Chrisz1984 schrieb:


> mehr sag ich dazu net. das meiste wird halt mit zeitaufwand erledigt wozu viele leute einfach nciht die zeit haben werden/wollen.
> der unterschied wird sich mit 3.3 verringern.
> ich wette mit dir das es 3,3 wesentlich länger dauern wird als alle andere inis zuvor ;-)
> zumal anfangs teilweise raidgilden keine trys in pdok mehr übrig hatten..
> ...



Naja, ich hab mit meiner Gilde recht erfolgreich BC geraidet. Und wir hatten 3 tage á 4Std und davon hab ich die eine Woche 2ma mitgemacht, die andere 1ma. Fast keiner hat das mitm Job so vereinbaren können, dass er alle male dabei sein konnte und ich mit Schule schon gar net. 
Und sag mir bloß, dass 4 Std pro Woche, oder 8Std pro Woche zu viel sind. 
1ma inner Woche Dailys machen, dann kannst dir Bufffood kaufen, sparste auch Zeit. Und alles in allem wirste weniger Zeit in den Inis verbringen als mit Rnd-Raids.

Und die Gilden, die keine Trys mehr hatten, haben im normalfall net auf den PTRs gespielt, sondern lieber Ulduar noch geraidet. Wenn man es andersrum macht, also aufm PTR raidet, braucht man auch net die 50 Trys im normalfall. Und die meisten Bosse sind schon antestbar aufm PTR und werden bei guten Gilden vllt 1-2 Trys brauchen, womit man die restlichen Trys für Arthas haben wird.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. November 2009)

Hiho cyl und alle anderen ;-)

hab mir eben mal die letzte seite durchgelesen und musste lachen^^.... 

@chris84..... du sagst du hast alles durchgezockt..... du beschwerst dich dass heute zu lang dauert und zu viele wipes etc.....

dann warst du sicher noch nie mit dungeonset in nem 7h kararaid oder mal 9 stunden in bt oder?...... aber alles durchgezockt haben

naja von dir will ich auch nicht reden es ist es nicht wert

-------------------------

ich wills mal so sagen, wir raiden pdok/ulduar-hm etwa 3 mal die woche, um punkt 19h wird der erste mob gepullt und um 22h kann jeder leaven wenn er will..... ich muss sagen ich bin viel lieber 3 stunden in nem gut organisierten raid mit ner guten gilde, als bis 1h in der früh mit ner randomgruppe an lord zu wipen^^

was die 50 trys betrifft.... es sind 50 trys über eine woche (evtl verlängerte id sogar) verteilt, nicht 50 trys auf einen abend^^..... und btw.... wenn du in ner gruppe bist erkennst du nach 3-5 wipes eh ob die gruppe in der lage ist oder nicht....

------------------------

allerdings merke ich gerade dass hier gerade vom thema abgewichen wird^^.... ging um die schwierigkeit in wow^^


----------



## Nagroth (25. November 2009)

Die Qualität eines Spieles an der Anzahl der Leute zu beurteilen die es spielen ist in etwa so blauäugig zu sagen das die Bild oder Mc Doof gut seien, weil so viele sie konsumieren. Alles nur Werbung und am zeitgeist orientiert.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. November 2009)

Hab mir eben auch die seite davor durchgelesen.....

.... ich frage mich wirklich..... mal angenommen blizz modifiziert das game so dass alle casuals alle innies in windeseile erledigen können....

meint ihr im ernst dass des game dann noch 2 monate halten würde?..... gerade die tatsache DASS man etwas tun muss um im content weiter zu kommen ist ja der anreiz am game..... sonst könnte man ja alle farben wegnehmen, am besten noch cheats einführen und voila fertit ist eurer KA(K-WoW...

und btw hab ich eh schonmal angeschrieben..... ihr bezahlt keine 13€ dafür dass ihr alles sieht, lol das vergessen einige..... nein ihr bezahlt 13€ einzig und allein dafür dass ihr das recht bekommt euch nen quasi nackten lvl 1 char auf nem realm zu erstellen.... MEHR NICHT!.... 

ich bin der meinung wow hält sich maximal noch ein jahr, dann haben die meisten keinen bock mehr, weil des game kaputtgepatcht wurde^^.....

ich bin mir btw 100% sicher dass kaum einer der jetzigen "imba" chars JE in der lage gewesen wäre damals ungepatcht ssc/bt/mh/sw zu machen.....


----------



## Nexilein (25. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Durchschnittswerte derer: Kein Anspruch und fehlende Langzeitmotivation, Altersdurchschnitt 12-18, Fast-Food-Gaming mit Knoten in den Fingern, altersbedingt interessiert an kindgerechten "Worldevents" alá Schlotternacht, ebenso an Kuschelwuschelpets oder Idiotenerfolgen.



Worldevents wie die Schlotternächte gab es bereits 2005 und wurden von der damaligen Community noch ganz anders aufgenommen als heute. Da haben sich Leute durch WoW noch zu Machinimas, Hörspielen, Fanart, Forenspielen, etc. inspirieren lassen und haben in WoW noch mehr gesehen als eine Technikum in dessen Kontext es sich zu optimieren gilt. Trotzdem konnte jeder dieser, deiner Meinung nach, Infantilen aktiv raiden wenn er die notwenige Zeit mitgebracht hat.
Mann muss sich doch nur mal die die damaligen DDs ansehen. Da konnte man gut und gerne Facroller sein, weil es sowieso die größte Herausforderung für einen DD war nicht über die Tankaggro zu kommen.


----------



## Cyl (25. November 2009)

Chrisz1984 schrieb:


> naja ich denke einfach mal das die ganzen "Top" gilden einfach viel mehr zeit investieren und den contetn einfach tot raiden^^
> 
> sprich raid beginn 19 uhr ende nicht festgelegt ;-)
> aber da wird ja ebenfalls abhilfe geschafft.
> ...



Da bestätigt sich mal wieder wie "Denken" bei manchen reine Glücksache ist. 
Aber deine schlauen Erkenntnisse hat dir bestimmt ein Freund deines Ex-Schwagers, der einen Kumpel hatte, der jemand in ner Raidgilde kannte erzählt, richtig?

PdoK 50 Trys die Woche, btw.
Icecrown = Content wird nur sehr verzögert und häppchenweise freigegeben, denn sonst wäre die erste Gilde nach einem Tag durch. Anti-Werbung inc. Größere Offenbarungseide kann Blizz eigentlich nur noch mit dem bald kommenden Itemshop einführen, respekt.

Achja, hast du eigentlich Schmerzen?


----------



## Chrisz1984 (25. November 2009)

bis auf sunwell hab ich alles mitgemacht. auch stundenlang. und bei uns aufm server ist es halt leider so das du die leute 4 tage die woche und stundenlang drin sind ;-)
was vielleicht auch an dem post vom ranking liegen kann das es kein guter server is.

zum thema mit dem urlaub nehmen gut und schön. aber willst mir erzählen das ca 50-80 leute(eine gilde[memberzahl 400+ also]) sich dafür urlaub nehmen und ebenfalls ALLE diesen genehmigt bekommen?^^


wir gehen 2 mal die woche einen abend ulduar und den anderen abend Pdk/ony/archa/pdok in angegebener reihenfolge. und um 22 uhr is ebenfalls schicht im schacht weil einige leute morgens ebenfalls früh aufmüssen.

was ich damit sagen will is einfach das die top raid gilden einfach an mehr tagen und mehr stunden in den raid instanzen hängen als normale casuals was aber ok is jeder wie er will.

@ skelle wo hab ich mich beschwert? hab nur geschrieben das der riesenunterschied den es früher gab in zukunft nichtmehr geben wird aufgrund begrenzte anzahl der versuchen.
habe kein problem mcih hinzusetzen und stundenlang zu wipen... gold spielt für die meisten leute eigentlich keine rolle mehr.

dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt das der nachste content auch aufgrund von freischaltung etc erst später gecleart wird.vielleicht isses ja bei euch anders auf den "top" servern aber kann/wird auch nicht überall so sein.
und jetzt mal ehrlich auf schlechteren servern... wenn try ende is vorbei für die woche aber wenn kein limit werden die raidgilden weiter und weiter versuchen...(unter anderem weil diese auch wipe resistent und fähig sind^^)
denke mal dies war nciht nur auf dun morogh so.



EDIT: @ braam: das klingt ziemlich lgisch,  aber hat das glaube ich nicht mit dem alter des servers zu tun.  Denn dun morogh ist schon sehr alt,  scheint wohl einfach nur das die leute unfähig sind *gg*


----------



## Enyalios (25. November 2009)

Chrisz1984 schrieb:


> dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt das der nachste content auch aufgrund von freischaltung etc erst später gecleart wird.



Ich bin auch der ansicht das ein Fußballspiel erst dann losgeht wenn es der Schiedsrichter anpfeift !


----------



## Chrisz1984 (25. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der ansicht das ein Fußballspiel erst dann losgeht wenn es der Schiedsrichter anpfeift !



Und damit liegst du richtig ;-)


----------



## Undo (25. November 2009)

nehmt halt schlechtes equip.. oder garkeines... wenn es euch zuleicht ist..
die meisten zu leicht poster hier wären jetzt gar nicht da wo sie jetzt sind. wenn es nicht so leicht wäre. 
ich denke mal. alle jene, für die wow sowas von zu leicht ist... clearen alle instanzen solo....

und wozu eigendlich noch equipcheck ?
grüne sachen tuns doch auch. oder ist es dann etwa nicht mehr so leicht ?


----------



## Cyl (25. November 2009)

Undo schrieb:


> nehmt halt schlechtes equip..


...nehmt halt mal Hirn zum posten...



Undo schrieb:


> ...oder garkeines...


..stimmt, machen wohl manche...


----------



## Philipannormal (25. November 2009)

Dieser Threat nervt .
Leute die Herausforderung suchen nehmen HM's oder PdOk , Casuals halt nicht.
Alles gesagt.


----------



## Omidas (25. November 2009)

Philipannormal schrieb:


> Dieser Threat nervt .
> Leute die Herausforderung suchen nehmen HM's oder PdOk , Casuals halt nicht.
> Alles gesagt.



Solche Antworten nerven .
Hardmodes wurden oft diskutiert und es gibt zig Argumentationen, warum (vor allem in PdOK) sie weniger Spaß machen.
Oder das es ne breite Schicht zwischen "Casual" und "Pro" liegt. Zu gut für Normal -> langweilig, zu schlecht für HM -> Mauer.
....
Alles gesagt.


----------



## Philipannormal (25. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Solche Antworten nerven .
> Hardmodes wurden oft diskutiert und es gibt zig Argumentationen, warum (vor allem in PdOK) sie weniger Spaß machen.
> Oder das es ne breite Schicht zwischen "Casual" und "Pro" liegt. Zu gut für Normal -> langweilig, zu schlecht für HM -> Mauer.
> ....
> Alles gesagt.



Es gibt auch genug Argumente die meine Aussage unterstützen 
Dass es ne breite Schicht zwischen "Casual" und "Pro" gibt , hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Und das Leute die nix draufhaben , sich über PdOk aufregen macht auch sinn.
Aber bitte wer gibt das zu? <;


----------



## wow-michi (25. November 2009)

schlagt mich jetzt nich gleich tot aber eventuell liegts an den addons bzw das auf die addons zu fixieren is wohl übertieben aber die werden ja auch nich schlechter und i-wnn kommt auchn bishcne rotiene rein wenn man schon 4jahre oda mehr spielt weis man denk ich ma wie man mit der ein oder anderen ( "neuen" ) situation umgeht. von einfahc allerdings is glaub ich keine rede 

mfg.. me


----------



## wow-michi (25. November 2009)

wobei ich grad noch merh das ich vergessen hab das natürlich auch noch 100derte andere faktoren dazu kommen sry fürn doppel post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (25. November 2009)

Chrisz1984 schrieb:


> bis auf sunwell hab ich alles mitgemacht. auch stundenlang. und bei uns aufm server ist es halt leider so das du die leute 4 tage die woche und stundenlang drin sind ;-)
> was vielleicht auch an dem post vom ranking liegen kann das es kein guter server is.
> 
> zum thema mit dem urlaub nehmen gut und schön. aber willst mir erzählen das ca 50-80 leute(eine gilde[memberzahl 400+ also]) sich dafür urlaub nehmen und ebenfalls ALLE diesen genehmigt bekommen?^^
> ...



Müssen ja net alle n Job haben, sogar gut ausgebildete hängen oftmals rum und finden keiner arbeit. Aba wenn ich mich dran erinner, dass vor märkten, die Wotlk zu Mitternacht verkauft haben, Massen von Leuten gewartet haben, werden dqa wohl doch einige sich frei genommen haben.

Und wenn ich mal sehe, dass du sagst, dass ihr 2Tage raidet und andere top-gilden 3Tage versteht ich den Unterschied einfach net. 
Weil ich mal denke, dass es bei euch welche gibt, die beide Tage dabei sind und bei den Top-Gilden welche die 2 von 3 Tagen dabei sind. Dann raiden die aba ja net mehr.

Und dass die halt ettapenweise freigeschaltet werden, gibt denen doch immer nur die chance einen Boss zu Testen und den, wenn ein neuer kommt im 1st try zu legen und nix zu verschwenden,w as das ganze eig nur einfacher macht. Das ganze zeigt nur, dass Blizz sich denkt, dass der Content net schwer genug is und es so halt schwerer aussieht. 

Anders als bei SW wird es nämlich net wegen der schwierigkeit lange dauern sondern nur weil die bosse ettapenweise kommen.



wow-michi schrieb:


> schlagt mich jetzt nich gleich tot aber eventuell liegts an den addons bzw das auf die addons zu fixieren is wohl übertieben aber die werden ja auch nich schlechter und i-wnn kommt auchn bishcne rotiene rein wenn man schon 4jahre oda mehr spielt weis man denk ich ma wie man mit der ein oder anderen ( "neuen" ) situation umgeht. von einfahc allerdings is glaub ich keine rede
> 
> mfg.. me



Das ist auch ein Grund, weil ich denke, dass jemand, der zum Heilen einfach nur Tastenkombis drückt, aber net wirklich drauf achten muss wieviel % der verliert, sondern nur per Farbänderung die runterasselnden HP sieht, es einfacher hat.

Genauso beim DMG machen. Ein CD timer der eigenen fähigkeiten zeigt gut an, welche sache ich vor wichtigen fähigkeiten reinhaun kann um mehr dmg zu machen statt welchen zu verschwenden.

Dann DBM und omen machen den fight einfacher, weil man sieht wann man aggro zieht und der boss seinen fähigkeiten macht. Alles in allem machen die add ons es wirklich viel einfacher.


----------



## Chrisz1984 (26. November 2009)

yes braam^^
da geb ich dir recht. wobei diese gilden NUR 25er machen und nicht 3 sondern 4 tage und nicht 3 std wie wir sondern mal eben von 19-00:00^^ (5 x 4 tage->20 std) wir: 2 x 3 std-> 6^^)
kleiner feiner unterschied is ja schon da.

aber sonst geb ich dir an allen dingen soweit recht ;-)
hatte beim verkauf auch frei genommen aber auch nur weil die vorbestellungen nichtmehr angenommen wurden *gg*


MfG


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. November 2009)

Chrisz1984 schrieb:


> bis auf sunwell hab ich alles mitgemacht. auch stundenlang. und bei uns aufm server ist es halt leider so das du die leute 4 tage die woche und stundenlang drin sind ;-)
> was vielleicht auch an dem post vom ranking liegen kann das es kein guter server is.
> 
> zum thema mit dem urlaub nehmen gut und schön. aber willst mir erzählen das ca 50-80 leute(eine gilde[memberzahl 400+ also]) sich dafür urlaub nehmen und ebenfalls ALLE diesen genehmigt bekommen?^^
> ...




kk dann hab ich dich wohl bisserl falsch verstanden^^


----------



## Dexis (26. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Interessant.  Besonders die Langzeitmotivation, bitte was hebt die Motivation?
> Garantiert nicht,
> wenn man Stundenlang bis in die Nacht raiden muß,
> oder, 50 mal an einem Boss wipet,
> ...


Fail.
_Genau das_ ist die Langzeitmotivation, dass ich ein xy Item nicht nach 45min Raid in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekomme, sondern mir das gute Stück erarbeite - und dann auch nicht solo, sondern auf der Basis eines Raids, bei dem mir 24 andere Spieler helfen.
Du kannst auch nicht innerhalb von zwei Spieltagen deutscher Fussballmeister werden, sondern in 34 Spieltagen, verteilt auf ein Jahr, mithilfe eines gesamten Teams^^



Rolandos schrieb:


> Ja dann könnte man doch mit der Gilde los, jup, wie bitte? Bin in der letzten Zeit in verschiedenen Gilden gewesen und alle haben das selbe Problem, nicht genug Leute obwohl bis zu 150 Figuren in den Gilden waren, 75% Twinks.


Allein dass du in letzter Zeit in mehreren Gilden gewesen bist, sprich dafür, dass du keine Ahnung von guter (im Sinne von längerer, andauernder) Gruppengemeinschaft und organisiertem Raiden hast. Das Gefühl, sich mit Randomraids bzw. aufgefüllten Gildenraids durch den Content zu schlagen, DAS wäre für mich völlig demotivierend^^



Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen alles durchgespielt, das eine oder andere Teil ergattert, und nun? Leider bin ich nicht süchtig genug, um das alles noch einmal mit zig Twings zu machen oder die Ausrüstung auf maxlevel zu bringen.


Das hat nichts mit süchtig zu tun, nochmal alle Twinks durch den Content durchzuboxen -es hat damit zu tun, das der aktuelle Spielinhalt so lächerlich wenig Herausforderung bietet, dass man nach seinem Mainchar (wohlgemerkt: 25er first try war auch gleichzeitig clear^^) keine große Lust spürt weiter zu machen.



Rolandos schrieb:


> Mein Anspruch wären kurze knackige Schlachtzüge wie Ony, Maly, AK, PDK10 alle anderen dauern einfach zu lange, nicht nur das spielen, auch die suche nach Spielern. Hat doch gestern einer  1 1/2 Stunden einen Zug für PDK 25 versucht zusammen zu stellen. Auf die Events und Kuschelpets kann ich auch verzichten. Mehr kurze Schlachtzüge, mit nicht nur Scheibenschießen währe motivierender.


Ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich bin lieber für eine oder zwei große Raidinstanzen, die verteilt auf 1-3 Tage gemacht werden. Und das wird hoffentlich bei der kommenden Zitadelle der Fall sein...


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (26. November 2009)

Langzeit Motivation? Im Moment passt das Content doch super. 
Nach t7 war kurz langeweile drin, aber durch Ulduar HM konnte man einige Zeit überbrücken (bzw.kann man immer noch yogg+0;algalon...alles Bosse die noch nicht 2000+ Gilden durch haben).

pdk ist relativ easy, und dann gehts weiter pdok... ich denke hier scheitern die ersten random gruppen. 
Gute worldtop100 Gilden hängen aber auch an den bossen nicht. Jetzt haben schon einige Gilden anub down...ICC steht vor der tür.

Zeitlich gesehen in Ordnung, ich bin gespannt wie (langweilig?) es wird mit ICC und dem flügelweisen freischalten + try pro woche begrenzung...


----------



## Omidas (26. November 2009)

Naja Langezeitmotivation:

PdK+PdOK

Sehr gute Gilde:

1.Woche: 10 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
2.Woche: 20 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
3.Woche: 30 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
4.Woche: 40 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
5.Woche: Anub nach 50 Min Down. Endlich HMs. Diese halten einen Monat. Danach machen die wenigsten aktiv Achievments
Mittlere Gilde:

1.Woche: 15 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
2.Woche: 30 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
3.Woche: 60 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
4.Woche: 70 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
5.Woche: 100 Min was zu tun, dann nichts. Hms sind eine einzige Mauer
5-x Woche: langweiligen Normalmode farmen, um vielleicht doch noch HMs zu schaffen.
x+1 Woche: HMs wobei auch viele aufgeben und sich weiter am Normalmode alleine langweilen. Und bei vielen hängt es seit Wochen nur an Anub.
 "schlechte" Gilde (fiel kein besseres Wort als schlecht ein ums abzugrenzen. Nicht alzu wörtlich nehmen)

1.Woche: 30 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
2.Woche: 60 Min was zu tun, dann nichts
3.Woche: 120 Min was zu tun, dann nichts (Okey hier werde ich wohl etwas sehr optimistisch, denke aber der großteil hat sie in der ersten ID doch nocht geschafft)
4.Woche: 100 Min was zu tun, dann nichts (Bosse sind mittlerweil ja bekannt + lerneffekt)
5-x Wochen: Anub down. Doch wenn man WoW Progress glauben schneken darf, ist dieses x für die meisten Gilden sehr klein gewesen. HMs werden gar nicht erst probiert.
Denke der absolute Großteil hatte, wenns hoch kommt, Maximal 2 Monate effektiv an Progress. Und Progress ist das was erigentlich am Spiel Spaß macht. Gelegte Bosse dienen nur noch als equipen für die nächsten Bosse. Der Spaßfaktor nimmt bei den aber kontinuirlich ab. Und wie lange gibts schon diesen Content und wie lange braucht es noch bis ICC?


----------



## Braamséry (26. November 2009)

Chrisz1984 schrieb:


> yes braam^^
> da geb ich dir recht. wobei diese gilden NUR 25er machen und nicht 3 sondern 4 tage und nicht 3 std wie wir sondern mal eben von 19-00:00^^ (5 x 4 tage->20 std) wir: 2 x 3 std-> 6^^)
> kleiner feiner unterschied is ja schon da.
> 
> ...



Also ich meinte das schon ernst, dass gute Gilden von meinem Ex-Server "Nera'thor" net viel raiden müssen.

Wenn jmd von der Gilde was gegen "Schleichwerbung" hat, soll er mir nur whispern^^

http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/nera-thor/klickers

Wie man bei Raidzeiten sieht, KANN es einen zusatztag geben, muss aba net.


----------



## Cyl (27. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Also ich meinte das schon ernst, dass gute Gilden von meinem Ex-Server "Nera'thor" net viel raiden müssen.
> 
> Wenn jmd von der Gilde was gegen "Schleichwerbung" hat, soll er mir nur whispern^^
> 
> ...





Ja hörst du wohl auf!

Du zerstörst ja das Vorurteil die pösen "Pro´s" sind zu 100% nur Kellerkinder ohne RL und mit H4 bestückt.

So gehts nicht! Da brechen Weltbilder zusammen!1!


----------



## Braamséry (27. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ja hörst du wohl auf!
> 
> Du zerstörst ja das Vorurteil die pösen "Pro´s" sind zu 100% nur Kellerkinder ohne RL und mit H4 bestückt.
> 
> So gehts nicht! Da brechen Weltbilder zusammen!1!



Du armer tuhst mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyl (27. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Du armer tuhst mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz ehrlich? Du mir nicht im geringsten. 

Dein Deutschlehrer allerdings schon...


----------



## Enyalios (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Du mir nicht im geringsten.
> 
> Dein Deutschlehrer allerdings schon...



Aber er hat sich doch Mühe gegeben ! Zählt das denn überhaupt nichts mehr ?


----------



## Natar (27. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Du mir nicht im geringsten.
> 
> Dein Deutschlehrer allerdings schon...



rechtschreibeflames sind verpöhnt ergo out

ah ich sehe grad, gegen generation doof

irgendwie stelle ich mir dich im rollkragenpullover und teetasse hinter einem altmodischen schreibtisch mit röhrenbildschirm vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyl (27. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Aber er hat sich doch Mühe gegeben ! Zählt das denn überhaupt nichts mehr ?



Hast eigentlich recht.

/em schnippt ein Fleißbildchen auf den Tisch.






Ps: Für alle die sich jetzt fragen was zum Geier ein "Fleißbildchen" ist.... Das gabs ganz ganz ganz! früher in der Grundschule für "Sich Mühe geben".
Ich finde Fleißbildchen sollten in WoW eingeführt werden!


----------



## Braamséry (28. November 2009)

Ich denke, jeder der was sagen wollte hat dies getan. Ab jez kommt, wie man sieht wohl eher mist, der hier gepostet wird. Von daher:

vote 4 close


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich denke, jeder der was sagen wollte hat dies getan. Ab jez kommt, wie man sieht wohl eher mist, der hier gepostet wird. Von daher:
> 
> vote 4 close



Nö, ich hab noch nichts gesagt und solange bleibt das Thema offen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (30. November 2009)

/close


----------



## Omidas (30. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> /close



Ich korrigiere dich mal. Was du neigentlich schreiben wolltest war wohl eher:

/push

Sowas von überflüssig. Selbst wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, das es zu leicht ist, war ich doch froh, das der Thread endlich zur Ruhe kam. dreht sich ja wirklich nur im Kreis.


----------



## Zauma (30. November 2009)

Ich finde die ganze Diskussion ziemlich abgehoben.

Ich bin ein sog. Gelgenheitsspieler und ich muß sagen, für meinen Bereich empfinde ich WoW als zu anspruchslos geworden, aber gleichzeitig mehr Zeitaufwand erfordernd. Ob das jetzt zu einfach ist oder nicht, ist mir egal. Das Problem sehe ich an anderer Stelle.

Obwohl die Vereinfachung von WoW immer den Gelegenheitsspieler wie mir in die Schuhe geschoben wird, haben wir damit nichts zu tun. Gefördert werden nicht die Gelegenheitsspieler, sondern die Vielspieler, die wenig Ahnung vom Spiel haben. Als Gelegenheitsspieler fand ich in Classic die 5er Instanzen noch fordernd. In BC waren viele der Hero-Instanzen wirklich hart und kaum zu schaffen. In WotLK geht man da einfach so mal so durch.

Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht nur auf Instanzen, sondern auf viele andere Sachen. Warum dürfen Kochrezepte nicht mehr Rezepte sein, sondern man kann aus Gegenstand A oder etwas dazu zu nehmen, Gegenstand B kochen? Rezepte wurden rausgepatcht, weil sie für die Durchhetzspieler zu schwer sind. Da steht ja nicht gleich ein Händler neben dem Herdfeuer, sondern man muß mal ein bißchen suchen, wo der Obsthändler ist, der einem die Äpfel für das Rezept verkauft.

Man bekommt in leichten Instanzen Marken hinterher geworfen. Aber dafür schreitet der Inhalt rasant voran. Man kann dran bleiben, wenn man am Abend mehrere Instanzen farmt, Marken bekommt, Verzauberungsmaterial und Sockelsteine oder Geld dafür farmt usw. Wenn man aber nicht so viel Zeit reinstecken kann, in der Woche vielleicht nur eine Instanz angeht, dann verliert man zwangsläufig den Wettlauf.

Früher in Classic bekam man die besten Sachen außerhalb des Raids in der Blackrockspitze. Danach mußte man raiden gehen. Oder man hat 24/7 PvP gemacht. Das waren wenige, die das wirklich gemacht haben.

Heute kann jeder mit viel Zeit schnell eine Superausrüstung zusammen farmen. Schön für die Spieler. Schlecht aber für die, die keine Zeit haben. Die werden von der Ausrüstungswelle wie von einem Tsunami überrollt und bleiben als Strandgut liegen. Selbst wenn man sich anstrengt, Marken zu farmen, sind die nächsten zwei Sets raus, bevor man auch nur die Marken für 1-2 Teile des ersten zusammen hat.

Neunen Inhalt sieht man so nicht. Denn wenn man früher nicht die Zeit für einen Raid hatte, hat man heute nicht die Zeit, die von den Spielern erstellten Ausrüstungserfordernisse zu erfüllen. Es will sich ja niemand mehr die Arbeit machen, etwas schlechter ausgerüstete Spieler mitzunehmen. Es laufen auch genug andere rum, mit denen man dank Ausrüstung ohne Taktik jede Instanz schafft, obwohl die Hälfte der Gruppe AFK ist.

Ja, das mag überspitzt sein, aber das Gefühl kommt auf.

Nein, ich weine hier nicht. Das habe ich nicht nötig. Ich schildere nur mal die Lage im Moment aus meiner Sicht. Sie war der Grund, weshalb ich nach fast 5 Jahren mit WoW vorerst mal aufgehört habe. Ich spiele jetzt Aion. Das soll so grindlastig sein. Ja, aber ich bestimme, was ich mache und wenn ich länger bis Stufe 50 brauche, ist das kein Problem. Ich muß gerade mal alle drei Stufen meine Rüstung erneuern und alle fünf meine Waffen. Bis dahin kann ich mir das locker leisten. Und ich kann es mir vom Handwerker machen lassen.

Ich fühle mich längst nicht so gedrängt, wie in WoW, wo man auf 80 die Mehrheit hat davonziehen sehen, weil man nicht so viel Zeit ins Spiel stecken konnte.

WoW heißt heute für mich im Endgame: Farme immer gleiche Instanzen bis zum Abwinken oder stirb.

Nur so ein paar Gedanken.


----------



## Nexilein (30. November 2009)

Zauma schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich längst nicht so gedrängt, wie in WoW, wo man auf 80 die Mehrheit hat davonziehen sehen, weil man nicht so viel Zeit ins Spiel stecken konnte.
> 
> WoW heißt heute für mich im Endgame: Farme immer gleiche Instanzen bis zum Abwinken oder stirb.



Was das Tempo angeht, gebe ich dir recht. Es ist wesentlich schnelllebiger geworden, und wenn der Durchschnittsspieler 3 Monate früher an Tx kommt, dann muß plötzlich auch der Gelegenheitsspieler 3 Monate früher 9k dps für eine 5er instanz fahren. Und Tx für Marken ist in der Tat nichts was dem Casual entgegen kommt, denn der braucht ewig um sich die Marken zusammenzufarmen.

Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum du Hero Inis heute leichter findest. Trash wie in HdB hero vor Loken habe ich ehrlich gesagt in keiner BC hero Ini gesehen. Eine Gruppe mit blauem Lvl 195 Equip braucht bei den Wirblern durchaus CC und muß das Gift der Vyrkul dispellen, sonst kommt man da nicht weit. Allerdings bekommt man das full Epic natürlich nicht mehr mit, und irgendwie ist der Eindruck entstanden Heroinis müssen auch mit Raidequip schwierig sein. Waren sie nur noch nie....

Classic fand dich da ehrlich gesagt auch wesentlich entspannter. Wer nicht regelmäßig raiden wollte konnte sich bei miesen Dropraten monatelang mit T0 ausrüsten, später dann T0,5 draus machen, Ruf und Craftepics farmen, diverse Prequests erledigen und Random Ony, ZG und AQ 20 farmen ohne den Eindruck zu haben abgehängt worden zu sein. Und wer seine Zeit damit verbracht hat irgendwelche Berge hochzuklettern um an versteckte Orte zu gelangen wurde auch nicht komisch angeschaut.


----------



## Omidas (30. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> [...]
> Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum du Hero Inis heute leichter findest. Trash wie in HdB hero vor Loken habe ich ehrlich gesagt in keiner BC hero Ini gesehen. Eine Gruppe mit blauem Lvl 195 Equip braucht bei den Wirblern durchaus CC und muß das Gift der Vyrkul dispellen, sonst kommt man da nicht weit. Allerdings bekommt man das full Epic natürlich nicht mehr mit, und irgendwie ist der Eindruck entstanden Heroinis müssen auch mit Raidequip schwierig sein. Waren sie nur noch nie....
> [...]



Diese Aussage kann ich nun wiederum nicht verstehen.
Nehmen wir mal an, man geht zum einen mit bestem Nonhero Equip einmal als 70iger in BC nach Schattenlabby Hero und als 80iger nach HdB Hero in WotLK. Beides als Rnd Grp. Welche Gruppe wird wol im durchschnitt gesehen mehr Probleme bereiten und höchst wahrscheinlich öfters wipen?

BC gab es einige Instanzen (ZH, SL, Arca,...)die man auf dem heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr wahrscheinlich nicht legen kann, ohne das man zuvor paar Epix aus Crafting und/oder leichteren Heros gefarmt hat. In WotlK gibt es eine solche Staffelung kaum. Da gehen eigentlich alle mit dem besten Non Hero Equip recht einfach durch.

Und schwierige Trashstellen gab es in BC nicht?
Warst du jemals im Schattenlaby Hero drin? Ich glaube es haben immer noch einige ALbträume vor dem Raum nach dem ersten Boss. Bis zu 6 Gegner auf einmal und eine gute Wahrscheinlichkeit, das mitten im Kampf noch ein Schurke aus dem Tarn mal eben den Heiler zerlegt. Da ist HdB nen Kindergeburtstag gegen. Den selbst wenn der Wirbler kommt. Der Tank sollte es überleben und wenn man mindestens einen Fernkämpfer dabei hat oder nen Meele der schnell genug war, kann man die Gruppe ohne Probleme zu 3te machen. Oder Arcatraz zu Beginn! waren 2 Arkanwächter. Da hat man eigtentlich fast nen wipe einplanen können. Einen umhauen und den 2ten nach dem Wipe dann.  Weiß immer noch nicht, wie genau bei denen die Agro genau berechnet wurde. war ziemlich random und da beide nicht CC bar waren ...

Wo ich dir natürlich recht gebe ist dass das durch die enorm Epix verschenkung in WotLK natürlich noch extremer wird. T5 war im Vergleich zum D3 kein himmelweiter unterschied und so waren auch mit besserem Gear die Heros immer noch knackig. Ulduar Equip ist im Vergleich zum Non Hero Equip eine ganz andere Welt. Das damit das dann natürlich keine Gefahr mehr bieten kann ist klar. Und da jeder ja mit diesem Equip locker rum rennen kann sind auch leider Heros total langweilig gworden.


----------



## Killerhexer (30. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe genau wegen diesem Grund mit dem Spiel aufgehört. Es ist einfacher geworden, so einfach das jeder Idiot an Equip herrankommt wirklich jeder. Zu deinen "Analysen", will ich lediglich zwei Sachen sagen und zwar entweder, Du hast kein Skill und regst dich darüber auf, dass Du in keine gute Gilde kommst oder Du hast wirklich keinen Skill also wenn ich du wäre würde ich einfach mal überlegen bevor, Du solch einen Sinnlosen Thread erstellst, denn hier giebt es nunmal schon 1000 Stück dieser Sinnlosen Art.


----------



## Zauma (30. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum du Hero Inis heute leichter findest.



Ich denke da nur an die Rabenwächter, die uns jedesmal mindestens einmal zerlegt haben, als wir unseren Druiden bei dem Quest geholfen haben. Bollwerk war, zugegeben, sehr einfach.


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. November 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Hast eigentlich recht.
> 
> /em schnippt ein Fleißbildchen auf den Tisch.
> 
> ...



Du tu-h-st mir immernoch .l.eid


----------



## Braamséry (30. November 2009)

Zauma schrieb:


> Ich finde die ganze Diskussion ziemlich abgehoben.
> 
> Ich bin ein sog. Gelgenheitsspieler und ich muß sagen, für meinen Bereich empfinde ich WoW als zu anspruchslos geworden, aber gleichzeitig mehr Zeitaufwand erfordernd. Ob das jetzt zu einfach ist oder nicht, ist mir egal. Das Problem sehe ich an anderer Stelle.
> 
> ...



Ich versteh dich mal gar net.

Du fühlst dich so als ob du mit deinem EQ abgehängt worden bist, widersprichst dir manchmal selber und siehst den neuen inhalt net.

Erstmal zu deinem Widerspruch:


Zauma schrieb:


> Heute kann jeder mit viel Zeit schnell eine Superausrüstung zusammen farmen. Schön für die Spieler. Schlecht aber für die, die keine Zeit haben.



Was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich verstehe zwar, was du warscheinlich sagen willst (dass man net so schnell an ausrüstung kommt wie es nötig wäre) aber selbst das würd ich net verstehen.

Wenn du eine Gilde hast, was früher zum Raiden notwendig war, fragt man ob jmd Bock auf Heros hat vllt Ulduar oder PDK. 
Und wenn du mir sagst, dass man nur für eine Hero/Woche Zeit hat, dann brauchst du in den Inis entweder zu lange oder dir mangelt es an Zeitgefühl. Ich habe, als ich noch spielte, pre PDK, mit Leuten aus meienr Gilde, jede Hero bisauf Occu in max 30 min und welche wie Bug in max 20mins, weil das einfach so abläuft, dass man 2-3 Trashgruppen pullt und die schnell wegbombt.
Wem das net schnell genug geht, da weiß ich net was bei dir schnell is.

Und wenn ich das von den meisten höre, von den paar die noch spielen, die ich kenne, geht man in PDK in 1 1/2 - 2Std max durch, und mit ner guten grp deutlich schneller.
Wenn du dann keinen Raid findest wie wärs ma damit:
Mach den Leader und such selber?!

Den Punkt mit dem EQ hab ich schon angesprochen. Einfach selbst ne grp machen. Wie du dafür wirbst sollte net alzu schwer auszudenken sein.

Und dass man sich früher anders fühlte ist einfach darauf begründet, dass jedes Epic noch etwas Wert war. Und jeder der Full Epic war konnte sagen, dass er schon was geschafft hat. Von BWL/AQ40/Naxx eq ganz zu schweigen.

Zu BC war das schon etwas anders. Mit Heroeq war man net wirklich gut. Mit T4 gings dann los, da konnt man schonma sagen, dass man geraidet hat. Und ab T5 war man schon so weit, dass man etwas erreicht hat. Und wenn man dann mit T6 anfing hat man, mit pre, schon was geschafft, nämich Vashj und Kael besiegt. Alles in allem war es einfacher als Classic, aba man kam leichter an EQ. Net so leicht wie jez, deswegen war gutes EQ auch schon etwas Wert, vor allem aus SW, welche ja als schwerste Raidini gilt.


----------



## Nexilein (30. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> BC gab es einige Instanzen (ZH, SL, Arca,...)die man auf dem heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr wahrscheinlich nicht legen kann, ohne das man zuvor paar Epix aus Crafting und/oder leichteren Heros gefarmt hat. In WotlK gibt es eine solche Staffelung kaum. Da gehen eigentlich alle mit dem besten Non Hero Equip recht einfach durch.



Da gebe ich dir durchaus recht. SL war ja schon auf normal manchmal zum ******. (Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich mir immernoch einen Erfolg für den längsten SL Run wünschen würde; der wäre mir sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Allerdings hatte ich dort in der Regel nur mit unerfahrenen Spielern Probleme. Auch damals gab es schon massig Jäger die nicht wussten wie man eine Eisfalle benutzt, oder Schurken die sich noch nie Gedanken über die Kopfnuss gemacht haben. Und im Raum nach dem ersten Boss im SL war das wirklich essentiell. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Tank den richtigen Mob und die Gruppen in der richtigen Reihenfolge pullen musste. Im großen und ganzen waren das aber nur wenige Bosse & Stellen die mal kniffliger waren. In DK hero hat man den ersten Riesen gepullt, und wenn der lag  war der Rest in der Instanz auch machbar.
Meiner Erfahrung nach hat das allerdings wenig mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun. Denn wenn man dort einmal mangels CC gewiped ist, hat man es den Leuten erklärt und sie haben es dann in der Regel auf die Reihe bekommen. Ich behaupte mal 80% der WoW Spieler mit denen ich in den letzten 5 Jahren zusammengespielt habe sind durchaus in der Lage ihre Klasse zu beherrschen, wenn man ihnen eine Chance gibt.
Ich denke das hat man auch beim 30% Nerf in BC ganz gut gesehen. Da wurden Haufenweise "Casuals" durch BT, Hyal, etc. gezogen, und hatten komischerweiße keine Probleme mit dem Movement. Natürlich war der Nerf ne richtige Keule, aber durch das Feuer bei Archimonde ist man vorher wie nacher gewiped, und ich denke viele Leute kommen einfach nicht damit zu recht das "Casuals" auch nicht öfter in's Feuer gefeart wurden als "Pro-Raider", genauso schnell das Target switchen konnten, auch keine Aggro gezogen haben und zu guter Letzt sogar in der Lage waren aus AE Effekten zu laufen. Von daher halte ich es absolut für Richtig den Zugang zum Raidcontent zu erleichtern. Und ich glaube das ist es, was den meisten sauer aufstösst.

*edit*



Braamséry schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich verstehe zwar, was du warscheinlich sagen willst (dass man net so schnell an ausrüstung kommt wie es nötig wäre) aber selbst das würd ich net verstehen.


Also das ist ja wirklich nicht schwer zu verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er sagt: Wenn jemand früher nichts auf die Reihe gebracht hat, dann hat er kein Equip bekommen. Genauso wie jemand der keine Zeit hatte. Heute bekommt der mit wenig Zeit nach wie vor kein T9, wird aber von Boons abgehängt die eigentlich keinen Plan vom Spiel haben, aber jeden Tag die Daily hero Quest machen.
Es wird also nicht die Zeit, sondern der Skill als kritischer Faktor elemeniert.
(Im übrigen ist er deiner Meinung, was es ziemlich peinlich macht wenn du ihn flammst)




Braamséry schrieb:


> Und dass man sich früher anders fühlte ist einfach darauf begründet, dass jedes Epic noch etwas Wert war. Und jeder der Full Epic war konnte sagen, dass er schon was geschafft hat. Von BWL/AQ40/Naxx eq ganz zu schweigen.



Siehst du, genau das war das schöne an Classic... Wenn sich da jemand was auf sein Equip eingebildet hat, weil er meinte was erreicht zu haben, dann hies er wahrscheinlich "Apollo" (den gibt's nicht mehr, daher kein Namecalling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und wurde auf dem ganzen Server ausgelacht selbst wenn er ein guter Spieler war.


----------



## Omidas (30. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> [...]
> Was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich verstehe zwar, was du warscheinlich sagen willst (dass man net so schnell an ausrüstung kommt wie es nötig wäre) aber selbst das würd ich net verstehen.
> [...]


 
Das hast du wohl falsch verstanden. Denke eher er meint das so:

Mit WotLK kannst du zwar an sehr gutes Equip kommen, brauchst dafür aber auch viele Marken. Das ging zwar auch schon so in BC, aber musste man damals nur sehr selten sammeln. Gab halt nicht immer wieder neue Sachen zu kaufen.

Jetzt in WotLK sieht er aber das Problem, das er eigentlich dauer marken farmen muss um mit zu halten. Und er meint zurecht, das da eigentlich nur die vielspielenden faceroller am meisten profitieren. Er als Gelegenheitsspieler kommt da eben nicht mit.

Und da ja in WotLK auf eine Anfrage nach nem DD zum Beispiel hundertausend Leute mit T9 Markenequip sich melden und die lieber als ein T8 Equipter mit genommen wird. Darüber das man für Heros kein T9 braucht es aber dennoch teilweise gefordert wird gibts ja auch einen Thread.

Wenn er sich also mit seiner wenigen Zeit endlich sein Equip dem Rest angepasst hat, gibt es schon wieder neues Zeug, hinter dem er her farmen muss.

In BC konnte man mit T4 eigentlich recht viel machen. Heros bis Mitte T5. Jetzt reicht T7 nicht mal mehr für Heros.

Dies alles sieht er zum Nachteil der wenigspieler. Den Vorteil haben halt die anderen.


----------



## Graugon (30. November 2009)

HAHAHHAHA, in jedem Interview mit offiziellen Entwicklern von WoW wird bestätigt dass wegen den Casuals WoW super vereinfacht wurde, um jedem die Raids zugänglich zu machen, und hier wird Ewigkeiten über so ein Schwachsinn diskutiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamikus (30. November 2009)

Ich gratuliere einigen Forenmitgliedern zu ihrer Unfähigkeit. Zu sagen Wow is doch zu einfach ohne seine Argumente zu lesen... armes Deutschland... aber naja ich muss dir ganz recht geben speziell in Punkto Casual Player. Sie können manchmal einfach nicht lang spielen da sie arbeiten oder in die Schule gehen (ja ihr Süchtigen die machen etwas sinnvolles und keine RL-Kram wie ihr es nennt). Da wollte Blizzard auch diesen ermöglichen leichter an Equipment heranzukommen, zumal aber auch Addons (die ja heutzutage jeder heiligt) sehr viel zum leichteren Gameplay beigetragen haben. So zeigen sie euch an wann der Boss eine Attacke macht und ihr bereitet euch darauf vor, dass das die ganze Geschichte um einiges leichter macht erwähnt ja keiner. Doch muss ich auch sagen dass es doch etwas einfacher geworden ist, ABER im 5er Instanzen- und Levelingbereich. So kommt man durch 5er Instanzen recht gut an Equip heran, sowie man auch einfach schneller auf Höchststufe ist. Es gibt Leute die zocken gemütlich 4 WOchen und haben nen 80er (nur als Beispiel). Früher hat man ewig darauf hingezockt endlich 60 zu werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fazit:Alles in allem ist das Raiden gleichgeblieben nur das Außenherum ist einfacher durch Guides, Addons und leicht erbeutbares Equipment.


----------



## Braamséry (30. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Also das ist ja wirklich nicht schwer zu verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn er meiner Meinung wäre, hätt ich nichts zu schreiben gehabt.
Er ist der Meinung, dass man ohne viel Zeit nicht an ausreichend EQ kommt um z.B. PDK mitgenomm zu werden. So schreibt er das. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man so wenig Zeit investieren muss, dass es sich kaum noch lohnt Epic zu 99% der Items zu sagen.

Also versteh mich net falsch, aber du hast mich falsch verstanden.



Omidas schrieb:


> Das hast du wohl falsch verstanden. Denke eher er meint das so:
> 
> Mit WotLK kannst du zwar an sehr gutes Equip kommen, brauchst dafür aber auch viele Marken. Das ging zwar auch schon so in BC, aber musste man damals nur sehr selten sammeln. Gab halt nicht immer wieder neue Sachen zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Also das seh ich wirklich komplett anders. Mag ja sein, dass man Ulduar net gleich mitgenommen wurde, weils eq net reichte. Aba wenn ein Raidleiter jemanden aufgrund von EQ net nach PDK10 oder PDK25 mitnimmt hat er noch net verstanden wie einfach die Ini is.

Es ist nun wirklich net so, dass man marken farmen MUSS, man kann dadurch zwar z.B. T9 bekommen, aber ich würd lieber jede Woche PDK 25 in 1 1/2 std und am nächsten abend PDK 10 in 1std machn und mir dadurch EQ holen. 

Und wie gesagt, wer net mitgenommen wird, macht selbst nen Raid oder sucht sich Raidleiter MIT Hirn.



Graugon schrieb:


> HAHAHHAHA, in jedem Interview mit offiziellen Entwicklern von WoW wird bestätigt dass wegen den Casuals WoW super vereinfacht wurde, um jedem die Raids zugänglich zu machen, und hier wird Ewigkeiten über so ein Schwachsinn diskutiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab auch noch verstanden, warum einige net verstehen, wo es net viel zu verstehen gibt, dass heutzutage kein Verständniss mehr grbacuth wird um dir Bosse zu verstehen.

Auch wenn Blizz ja anscheinend Recht gehabt hat, mit der Vereinfachung. Wenn ich mit angucke, dass einige immernoch sagen, dass es nicht einfacher geworden is obwohl Blizz das bestätigt hat und zwar vor Monaten, kann ich den Gedankengang allmählich, zum Leid vieler, verstehen...


----------



## Nexilein (30. November 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> HAHAHHAHA, in jedem Interview mit offiziellen Entwicklern von WoW wird bestätigt dass wegen den Casuals WoW super vereinfacht wurde, um jedem die Raids zugänglich zu machen, und hier wird Ewigkeiten über so ein Schwachsinn diskutiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Braamséry schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit angucke, dass einige immernoch sagen, dass es nicht einfacher geworden is obwohl Blizz das bestätigt hat und zwar vor Monaten, kann ich den Gedankengang allmählich, zum Leid vieler, verstehen...



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "leichter machen" und "Zugang erleichtern". Wenn man per Post jedem Spieler ein paar T5 Teile geschickt hätte, dann hätte das den Zugang zum BT erleichtert. Nicht aber die Instanz.

Im übrigen fand ich schön was im Buffed 5 Jahresrückblick über den Majordomus gesagt wurde, da es eigentlich für die meisten Bosse galt:
80% haben die Bosstaktik nicht verstanden, aber das war nicht schlimm so lange jeder gemacht hat was der Raidleiter gesagt hat.


----------



## Omidas (30. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> [Alles bis zum Edit]
> [...]



Und du bist sicher, das derjenige, der mit WotLK angefangen hat all das meistern würde, was in BC Heros gefordert wurde? Vor allem konnte man dort glänzen indem man fehlende Klassen auszugleichen wusste. Botanikum kurz vorm 3ten Boss. Alle 4 Dämonen auf einmal sind recht hart für nen frischen Tank. Ohne Jäger und WL kein CC möglich? Falsch. Magier oder andere klasse die verlangsamen kann konnte die Wunderbar immer die  Rampe hoch kiten und kurz vorm ankommen runter springen ....
Die BC Heros haben halt Klassenverständnis gefördert und gefordert. Gibts in WotLK überhaupt eine, von der man das richtig sagen kann?

Auch sieht man die Schwierigkeit dadrin, das die Wipebereitschaft viel höher lag. Denke mal die meisten haben einen SL Run noch als super Erfolg verbucht, wenn es nicht mehr als 5 Wipes wurden. Jetzt bricht die Gruppe ja schon fast nach einem auseinander.

Das mit dem BC 3.0 Nerf finde ich nen sehr guten Punkt. Denke hast da teilweise recht. In BC gab es sicher Spieler die das potential hatten, aber nie da hin gekommen sind. Ob die dadurch weniger Spaß hatten .... ka. Aber zum anderen war der NErf auch sehr extrem, wodurch man einige Sachen einfach ignorieren konnte. Waren ja meist von Leuten aus guten Raidgilden geleitet und es gab nur begrenzte Rndstellen. Und selbst wenn die ein totalausfall waren gings trotzdem weiter.
Aber grad an den taktischen Bossen gings knapp zu. Archimonde war wirklich kaum rnd gemacht worden. Mein 1ster BT Raid nach dem Nerf war mit meinem Druiden und sind am Rat gescheitert, weil zu viele nicht wussten was sie zu tun hatten, trotz ansage.


----------



## Braamséry (30. November 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "leichter machen" und "Zugang erleichtern". Wenn man per Post jedem Spieler ein paar T5 Teile geschickt hätte, dann hätte das den Zugang zum BT erleichtert. Nicht aber die Instanz.
> 
> Im übrigen fand ich schön was im Buffed 5 Jahresrückblick über den Majordomus gesagt wurde, da es eigentlich für die meisten Bosse galt:
> 80% haben die Bosstaktik nicht verstanden, aber das war nicht schlimm so lange jeder gemacht hat was der Raidleiter gesagt hat.



"Zuagng erleichtern" heißt, dass jeder den Content sehen kann. Das heißt, dass die Inis so leicht gemacht werden, dass jeder sie schaffen kann, ergo es ist einfacher.

Noch fragen?


----------



## dacarl (30. November 2009)

/sign

Es ist im Vergleich zu seiner Anfangszeit einfacher geworden. Wer diesen Fakt nicht akzeptieren kann, muss selbst damit klar kommen. Wenn es trotzdem Spass macht zu zocken, dann ist dieser Fakt eigentlich auch egal. Schon alleine der Fakt das man viel alleine erledigen kann im PvE ist grund genung, es als einfach zu bezeichnen, für mich jeden Falls.


----------



## star-fire (1. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 10. Du sagtest ja, dass man vllt mal ohne Guides inne Zitadelle soll. Ich rate da einfach nur dazu, die scheiß Testserver abzuschaffen. Weil das Geld was Blizz da spart, sie für GMs und für gute Ideen, vllt kann man ja welche kaufen,w enn Blizz es net hinbekommt.



HF mit ungetesteten, verbugten bossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (1. Dezember 2009)

sry aber das is einfach bullshit, wow ist eindeutig zu leich geworden im VERGLEICH zu dem, was es bis Ende BC war. Der Unterschied im Raidcontent von BC zu WotLK ist quasi nicht vorhanden und doch ist in WotLK alles mindestens 100% einfacher zu erhalten. Schließlich muss man nicht mehr 20-30 Std farmen um irgendwo auf ehrfürchtig zu kommen, nein es reichen ca 5std oder genug gold um sich zu pushen. Dasselbe geht für Instanzen, prequests gibts nicht mehr, fehlen schonmal 20-100 std zeitaufwand ( ich nehme jetzt mal black temple als beispiel). Das die Bosse zu leicht sind wird spätestens dann klar wenn man die dropps in den normal raidinis sieht, die sind einfach zu gut. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Dropps der normalen raidinis ALLE bei 219-226 liegen und nur duch hardmodes und heroicmodes kann man höherstufiges gear erreichen. 

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass die kackboons und casuals die sich ja leider auch in wow vermehrt rumtreiben, nicht dafür belohnt werden sollten, gute items zu erhalten indem sie sich durch ne trashige normale raidini durchkämpfen. Ich erlaube ihnen ja gerne den content zu sehen, aber belohnt werden sollte das auf KEINEN fall.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (1. Dezember 2009)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> sry aber das is einfach bullshit, wow ist eindeutig zu leich geworden im VERGLEICH zu dem, was es bis Ende BC war. Der Unterschied im Raidcontent von BC zu WotLK ist quasi nicht vorhanden und doch ist in WotLK alles mindestens 100% einfacher zu erhalten. Schließlich muss man nicht mehr 20-30 Std farmen um irgendwo auf ehrfürchtig zu kommen, nein es reichen ca 5std oder genug gold um sich zu pushen. Dasselbe geht für Instanzen, prequests gibts nicht mehr, fehlen schonmal 20-100 std zeitaufwand ( ich nehme jetzt mal black temple als beispiel). Das die Bosse zu leicht sind wird spätestens dann klar wenn man die dropps in den normal raidinis sieht, die sind einfach zu gut. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Dropps der normalen raidinis ALLE bei 219-226 liegen und nur duch hardmodes und heroicmodes kann man höherstufiges gear erreichen.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass die kackboons und casuals die sich ja leider auch in wow vermehrt rumtreiben, nicht dafür belohnt werden sollten, gute items zu erhalten indem sie sich durch ne trashige normale raidini durchkämpfen. Ich erlaube ihnen ja gerne den content zu sehen, aber belohnt werden sollte das auf KEINEN fall.


Wie sympatisch du klingst. (:

Ich finde es toll, dass man nicht stundenlang Ruf farmen "muss" (schon komisch, dass man das "muss"... man hätte ja sonst den Anschein, dass es sich hier um ein Spiel handeln könnte.. o.o) somit hab ich endlich Zeit einige Twinks hochzuleveln, als damals mich heilend durch Instanzen durchzuqälen, die ich schon nicht mehr sehen konnte, weil mir einfach der Anschluss gefehlt hat (relativ spät 70 geworden).
Klar, ich war dann froh und erleichtert, als ich das Hero- und Rufgefarme hinter mir hatte (was beim allerersten Char nun mal etwas dauert...) und war auch etwas stolz darauf es geschafft zu haben und nun endlich raiden zu können. Aber so im Nachhinein... würde ich das nicht nochmal machen wollen. Oo
Menschen neigen dazu die Anstrengung, die sie geleistet haben im Angesicht des Erfolgs, den sie letzendlich erreichen, zu vergessen. Deswegen findet man im Nachhinein sinnloses Rumgegrinde super. Schätz ich mal. 
Dass der Raidcontent einfacher geworden ist mag wohl stimmen, dennoch hab ich ihn nicht durch. Und warum? Weil ich ein Jahr nicht gespielt habe. Und wieso immer noch nicht? Weil ich am Wochenende nicht raiden kann. Es ist toll sein eigenes Tempo bestimmen zu können und trotzdem einiges zu sehen. :>


----------



## Braamséry (1. Dezember 2009)

star-fire schrieb:


> HF mit ungetesteten, verbugten bossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blizaard könnte auch selbst testen, dazu brauchst du Spieler net unbedingt. Aber dazu sind se zu faul. Weil wenn man mir sagt, dass die einige Fehler dann übersehen würden, wär Blizz nur noch dümmer. Z.B. hätten se das mit dem levitieren, was zwar eig net erlaubt sein soll, am Ende aba auch kein unterschied macht, gleich entdeckt, wenn se selbst getestet hätten, weil Spieler ja sowas net wissen könn.

Am Ende käme also warscheinlich das Gleiche raus, wär nur ein ticken schwerer aufm Life-Realm ohne Testserver.


----------



## -Baru- (1. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Z.B. hätten se das mit dem levitieren, was zwar eig net erlaubt sein soll, am Ende aba auch kein unterschied macht, gleich entdeckt, wenn se selbst getestet hätten, weil Spieler ja sowas net wissen könn.



Ach, aber die von Blizzard sehen das sofort im Code -.-


----------



## HMC-Pretender (1. Dezember 2009)

> Das Equip. Es ist wohl jedem vertraut, der wenigstens mit Burning Crusade einen 70er mit guter Ausrüstung hatte, dass man zum Beispiel als Jäger am Anfang nur mit Mühe und Not seine 10.000 Lebenspunkte zusammen bekam. Mit anderen Klassen war es auch so, nur dass es nicht unbedingt 10.000 waren. Auch die DpS die damals noch gar nicht so wichtig war, lag in den 1.000 bis 1.500 als mittelmäßig guter 70er. Wenn man jetzt allerdings das ganze mit Wrath of the Lich King vergleicht, haben sich diese Ziele mehr als verdoppelt. Und das gilt für alle Klassen. Die DpS hängt bei 3.000 bis 4.500 und die Lebenspunkte torkeln beim Jäger bei den 20.000ern rum. Nur, dass die Instanzen wie Naxxrams oder Onyxia nicht in diesem Schema erschwert wurden. Die Bosse und anderen Gegner wurden prozentual in Schaden und Lebenspunkten erhöht, allerdings nicht prozentual in Beziehung mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung eines Spieler von Stufe 60-80. Die Ausrüstungen der Spielwelt sind zu gut.



Was ist das denn für eine Argumentation? Das Spiel ist nicht zu schwer, das Equip ist zu gut? Das ist ja nun nichts was ein Spieldesigner hilflos hinnehmen muss...

Und überhaupt: Warum werden beim Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad immer die Raidinstanzen herangezogen, die ja immerhin noch eine paar harte Nüsse in Form von Hardmodes enthalten, warum nie die restlichen 99% des Spiels, die einfach völlig belanglos weil zu einfach sind. Warum lassen wir die nicht weg und nennen das Spiel RoW: Raids of Warcraft?


----------



## Zalahadin (1. Dezember 2009)

vieleicht ist es einfach nur schneller geworden ^^


----------



## Nershul (1. Dezember 2009)

Das Spiel im Allgemeinen hat sich stark verändert. Blizzard trimmt sein Baby immer weiter Richtung Einsteigerfreundlichkeit, Comfort und Zugänglichkeit.

Diese Entwicklung mag nicht jedem gefallen, aufhalten kann man sie aber weder durch solche Jammer/Mecker-Threads, noch durch andere Aktionen. WoW war das erste und ist bisher immer noch das einzige MMO, welches für die breite Masse interessant ist. Früher waren MMO nur für eine relativ kleine, fast schon elitäre Community, weil man entweder mit Zahlen jonglieren musste, oder einfach nur stupide zu grinden hatte und und und... 

Mit WoW wurde das Genre der MMOs massenmarkttauglich und  genau deshalb so ein riesen Erfolg. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht will Blizzard natürlich immer mehr Gewinn aus dem Baby herauspressen, was objektiv betrachtet jeder genauso versuchen würde. Deshalb auch der Einschlag in o.g. Entwicklungsrichtung. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diese Ausrichtung auf die allseits gescholtenen und beschimpften "Gelegenheitsspieler" begründet aber die zahlreichen Vereinfachungen in Gameplay und Aufgaben. Wer früher eine Gruppen-Quest zu meistern hatte, brauchte dazu tatsächlich 2-5 Mitstreiter, um den Elite-Mob schaffen zu können. Heutzutage hat eigentlich jede Klasse Möglichkeiten, solche Begegnungen auch solo zu meistern... 
Zu Classic-Zeiten waren Raidinstanzen wie z.B. Naxxramas oder auch schon AQ40, BWL und mit kleineren Abstrichen auch schon MC ebenfalls einem eher eingeschränkten Kreise der Spielerschaft zugänglich. Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass maximale 1/3 aller WoW-Spieler Molten Core damals von innen gesehen hat, von BWL etc will ich gar nicht erst anfangen (in Naxx-60er waren glaube ich schon nichtmal mehr 5% der Spieler...) Das hat Blizzard mit TBC schon geändert, wo zumindest Karazhan von anteilig weit mehr Spielern besucht werden konnte. In WotLK sind selbst "High-End-Raidinstanzen" wie PdK von mehr Spielern besucht worden, als vor Jahren jemals für möglich gehalten wurden. 

*JA! Der Content ist in dem Sinne einfacher geworden.* Es braucht eben keine 40 Leute mehr, die sich 1 Woche lang in ein und derselben Raidinstanzen abrackern, um nach 3 Raidabenden von jeweils 3-5 Stunden endlich vorm Endboss zu stehen, um an dem dann auch nochmal 1 kompletten Raidabend zu wipen... Ein PdK-Raid dauert heutzutage selbst mit schlechteren Gruppen kaum mehr als 1 Stunde. Kennen sich alle schon und wissen, was zu tun ist, kann man die Ini auch in 45 Minuten komplett leer geräumt haben. Onyxia und Archavons Kammer sind in nichtmal 15 Minuten leer geräumt... 
*JA! Der Content ist in dem Sinne einfacher geworden. *Das Leveln von 1 auf 80 dauert heutzutage ungefähr so lange wie damals von 1 auf 60. Addons wie Questhelper oder der viel günstigere und damit auch einfachere (und frühere!) Zugang zu Reitmounts macht alles viel angenehmer und schneller. Zudem wurden Elite-Mobs stark geschwächt bzw. zu Normalen Mobs degradiert, so dass 2/3er Quester locker solo zu meistern sind. 
*JA! Der Content ist in dem Sinne einfacher geworden*. Einige Spieler sind nun schon 2, 3 oder gar 4-5 Jahre dabei. Das Spielgefühl ist ins Blut übergegangen, den Charakter beherrscht man mit schwarzem Bildschirm schon fast blind. Jeder, der lange dabei ist, hat mittlerweile mehrere Twinks an- oder sogar schon hochgespielt. Das Klassenverständnis ist viel größer als früher, die Spielerfahrung ist stark angestiegen. Heutige Herausforderungen müssten im gleichen Maße ansteigen, wie die Erfahrung gewachsen ist, dem ist aber nicht so, weil man neue Spieler nicht gleich wieder vergraulen möchte. 
*JA! Der Content is in dem Sinne einfacher geworden*. Gutes Equip bekam man früher nur in Raidinstanzen und das auch nur mit sehr viel Glück oder eben sehr viel Zeitaufwand. Bei 40 Leuten gab es (damals waren es nur 8 Klassen pro Seite!) locker mal 3 oder 4 Mitstreiter derselben Klasse im Raid, die dasselbe Teil haben wollten. Token war ein Fremdwort, mit Pech warteten einige Klassen Wochen und Monate auf ein T1/T2-Teil... Heutzutage geht man mit einem Frisch-80er ins Auktionshaus, baut sich 1, 3 oder auch 3 epische Gegenstände und bekommt den Rest durch Heroic-Instanzen, wovon manche keine 15 Minuten dauern oder durch die Ausgabe von Emblemen, die man auch in den Heroic-Inis zu Hauf bekommt. Mit etwas Glück und einem betuchteren Mainchar, ist man innerhalb von 12-36 Stunden heutzutage bereit für seine ersten Raids! Früher hat man noch Blackrockspire (Obere/Untere Blackrockspitze) mit 15 Mann besucht, eine normale 60er Instanz mit blauem Drop und einem Zeitaufwand von locker 2 Stunden... 

Wem das nicht gefällt, muss WoW ja nicht spielen... Aber das ewige "Mi Mi Mi" hängt mir ehrlich langsam zum Hals raus... 

In diesem Sinne
Weiterspielen oder Deinstallieren!


----------



## Schebert (1. Dezember 2009)

lol zu einfach wen ich das schon lese
naxx ony ok die sind im grossen ganzen ein witz das selbe gild für ak 
aber was is mit ulduar hm ? wer postet mir mal algalon 10er und 25er ? oder pdok 10er und 25er 
beim 10er pdok kan ich mir vorstellen gibs einige leute mit erfolg aber wer im 25er anubarak legt der muss schon gut eq sein und das bekommt man nicht in 2 tagen !!!!! alleine dass sockeln und verz kostet g und das mus du ja auch noch farmen das sind 2 stunden wert aber das ganze eq für pdok 25er erfolg zu ereischen brauchs du wochen udn monate 
für uns ist anubrak 25er hm einfach zu schwer 
aber naja wie gesagt postet mir algalon 10er + 25er und pdok 10er + 25er und dan sagt erst es ist zu leischt =)


----------



## helado (1. Dezember 2009)

Schebert schrieb:


> lol zu einfach wen ich das schon lese
> naxx ony ok die sind im grossen ganzen ein witz das selbe gild für ak
> aber was is mit ulduar hm ? wer postet mir mal algalon 10er und 25er ? oder pdok 10er und 25er
> beim 10er pdok kan ich mir vorstellen gibs einige leute mit erfolg aber wer im 25er anubarak legt der muss schon gut eq sein und das bekommt man nicht in 2 tagen !!!!! alleine dass sockeln und verz kostet g und das mus du ja auch noch farmen das sind 2 stunden wert aber das ganze eq für pdok 25er erfolg zu ereischen brauchs du wochen udn monate
> ...



also bei aller liebe, aber nur abkürzungen... ich habe kein wort verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sdm (1. Dezember 2009)

Nershul schrieb:


> *JA! Der Content ist in dem Sinne einfacher geworden. *Das Leveln von 1 auf 80 dauert heutzutage ungefähr so lange wie damals von 1 auf 60.



Du meinst wohl eher wie das Leveln von 1 auf 30-40...


----------



## Omidas (1. Dezember 2009)

Schebert schrieb:


> lol zu einfach wen ich das schon lese
> naxx ony ok die sind im grossen ganzen ein witz das selbe gild für ak
> aber was is mit ulduar hm ? wer postet mir mal algalon 10er und 25er ? oder pdok 10er und 25er
> beim 10er pdok kan ich mir vorstellen gibs einige leute mit erfolg aber wer im 25er anubarak legt der muss schon gut eq sein und das bekommt man nicht in 2 tagen !!!!! alleine dass sockeln und verz kostet g und das mus du ja auch noch farmen das sind 2 stunden wert aber das ganze eq für pdok 25er erfolg zu ereischen brauchs du wochen udn monate
> ...



Ich versuchs (mal wieder) mit nem Vergleich zu erklären, warum HMs nicht so perfekt sind wie du meinst:

Jeder wird sicher schon mal die Aussage von seinen Eltern mal gehört haben:
Iss erst den <insert ungeliebtes Essen> auf. vorher gibts keinen Nachtisch!

Und genau das macht Blizzard grad. Iss erst den normal Mode bis zum erbrechen. Und dann kannst du wenn du dann noch Hunger hast die HMs machen.

Iss erst 2 Kilo Spaghetti mit vielen vielen (z Pilzen. Danach kannst du ... Sphagetti essen ohne Pilze. Und damit du deinen Spas hast, mit Stäbchen.

Als ob man nicht schon satt genug wäre kriegt man nicht nen schönes Eis, sondern wieder nur das selbe. Selbst wenn nun Sphagetti gerne isst, wird einem die Tatsache nicht viel helfen, das man es jetzt so bekommt wie man will. Man hat schon genug. Und nur wegen der Veränderung die minimal ist wird es nicht besser.

Und wieder trifft das auf PdoK zu. Bin direkt in der 5ten Woche nach dem Anub Kill Hero rein (okey nur 10er). Und am liebsten hätte ich in eine Ecke des Kolloseums gereiert (wenns den eine gäb). Denn die HMs sind genau das was HMs so absolute unerträglich für viele machen. Pro Boss ändert sich kaum mehr als eine einzige Fähigkeit. Den Rest des HMs kann man so umschreiben.

Wenn niemand dir den HM erklären würde und du im Normalmode optimal spielst würdest du den HM schaffen ohne es zu bemerken!

Was kommt bei den Bestien den dazu. Man brauch nen Tank im 25iger mehr. Ansonsten alles optimal machen. Feuer muss man im Normal auch raus. Und optimaler weise so schnell, das man auch im HM nicht sterben sollte. Man sollte sich bei den Würmern nen Punkt ausmachen, wo man den Debuff dispellt. Optimalerweise würde man das auch im Normalmode so machen. Lord Jaraxxus, müssen die Portale zerstört werden. Genau wie im Normal einfach sehr schnellen DMG switch hier halt nicht direkt auf die Adds. Die Twins ist das beste Beispiel. Die kann man wirklich ohne ein einziges zusätzliches Wort im HM angehen. Wenns optimal geht sollte die liegen. Anub kenne ich jetzt nicht gut genug um mir ein Bild davon zu machen. Und durch seine gute Schwierigkeit nehm ich ihn raus, wobei er auch sehr nah an das genannte Schema heran kommt.

Sowas ist einfach nichts. Man ist den Content schon sat und bekommt kaum wasneues schmackhaftes dazu. Ulduar war da um Welten besser. Gab zwar auch einige solcher Bosse
XT: für die DDs ändert sich nur die richtung wo sie einmal hinlaufen müssen. Und der Offtank muss sich anstatt um Wellen um Flimmern kümmern. Ansonsten optimaler Schaden + optimale Heilung.
Hodir: Man sollte den normalmode eigentlich so spielen, als ob man den HM macht. MAcht ja alles Sinn. Fand ihn aber da nur begrenzt schlimm den HM, weil er halt nur die Ausnahme war un nicht die Regel.

Aber der Rest war sehr gut.
Freya brauchen die Zusatzerklärungen ja fast genauso lange wie die Normalboss Erklärungen alleine.

Fazit: Solange die HMs keine motiierende Sache ist (außer für die Top Gilden, die um Firstkills kämpfen und paar weitere) solange sind die eben keine zählbare alternative für mich. Also kann ich ruhig sagen was ich meine ohne Achievments aufzeigen zu müssen.


----------



## Zauma (1. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich verstehe zwar, was du warscheinlich sagen willst (dass man net so schnell an ausrüstung kommt wie es nötig wäre) aber selbst das würd ich net verstehen.



Was ich sagen wollte, hat ja Omidas schon gut verstanden und erklärt.

Es geht nicht darum, daß ich zu langsam an Ausrüstung komme, sondern genau anders herum.
In Classic war das höchste der Gefühle das T 0,5. Dafür mußte man eine sehr laaaaaaaaange Questreihe machen und hatte, wenn das Dropglück fehlte, doch nicht alle Teile. Obwohl ich gar nicht mehr zählen kann, wie oft ich Drakki gelegt habe, fehlt mir immer noch die Brustplatte zum Tauschen.

Der Unterschied zu heute war aber, daß die Raider auch noch nicht so viel weiter waren. Erst mit BWL hat man heftige Unterschiede gemerkt. Mit AQ kamen dann die Onehitmagier im PvP dank Trinkets. Aber es waren eben sehr wenige.

Heute können alle, die sehr viel Zeit investieren, einfach an sehr gute Ausrüstung kommen. Die, die nicht viel Zeit investieren, verlieren bei der sich ständig drehenden Itemspirale. Ich kann vielleicht 1-2 Abende die Woche spielen und dann für 2-3 Stunden. In der Zeit kannst Du einfach nicht die erforderlichen Sachen machen, um viele Marken zu bekommen. Geschweige denn raiden oder einen eigenen Raid machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen habe ich ja auch die Konsequenz gezogen und zu meinem Bedauern festgestellt, daß WoW nicht mehr mein Spiel ist. Wie gesagt, es ist nicht gelegenheitsspielerfreundlich, wie es sich entwickelt hat. Es ist jetzt auf die zugeschnitten, die viel Zeit und wenig Ahnung haben.

Mich nervt eben nur, wenn immer von Casuals geredet wird, wegen denen alles leichter gemacht wurde.

*NEIN *verdammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist sogar schlecht für Gelegenheitsspieler, denn wo früher zumindest auch noch Können zählte, ist es heute reiner Zeiteinsatz, der belohnt wird. Und ich rede gar nicht über Raids, sondern über das Itemnachwerfen per Marken.

Ich mag doch als Gelegenheitsspieler auch eine Herausforderung. Aber eine, die nicht im stumpfen abarbeiten von Inhalt besteht, indem man z.B. durch immer die gleichen Instanzen läuft.

Und wie gesagt, es fallen dem "Vereinfachungswahn" auch so Sachen wie die Kochrezepte zum Opfer. Warum müssen die geändert werden? Warum kann nicht jemand, der kochen will, verschiedene Zutaten suchen?


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Menschen neigen dazu die Anstrengung, die sie geleistet haben im Angesicht des Erfolgs, den sie letzendlich erreichen, zu vergessen.


Ich würd eher sagen: Menschen neigen dazu, im Angesicht des Erfolgs den sie letztendlich erreichen, sich wesentlich mehr über den Erfolg zu freuen, wenn sie sich effektiv angestrengt haben, als wenn sie was geschenkt bekommen haben.
Einfachstes Beispiel -> erstes Auto:
Ich wette mit Dir, jeder 18-Jährige, der sich mühsam ein Auto zusammengespart hat, wird sich wesentlich länger an seinem Auto erfreuen, als einer, ders von den Eltern geschenkt bekommen hat. Das erkennt man alleine schon oft an der Aussage: "Hey, ich bin überhaupt schon froh, dass ich mir endlich nen fahrbaren Untersatz leisten konnte!" Da spielts dann nicht mal ne Rolle obs ein Ferrari oder ne verrostete Ente ist. Der Besitzer seines neuen Fahrzeugs freut sich drüber, dass er endlich, endlich eins hat. Fragst Du nun beide Besitzer ihres Autos nach 1-2 Jahren nochmal, wird sich der Besitezr des eigen gekauften Autos immernoch über seine Schrottkiste freuen, der Besitzer des durch die Eltern erhaltenen Autos vermutlich nicht. "Das Auto gehört halt einfach dazu.", wird wohl die Aussage sein.

Genauso verhält es sich in nem Spiel: man möchte etwas dafür tun, um schlussendlich irgendwas zu erreichen. Man will nicht alles geschenkt bekommen, sonst wirds recht schnell öde. Spiel mal ein Brettspiel ohne Gegner. Ich bin mir sicher, das wird Dir schneller verleiden, als Du das Spiel überhaupt aufgebaut hast. Ercheate Dir in nem Single-Player-Wirtschaftssimulationsspiel den ersten Platz, ich garantiere Dir, nach ner halben Stunde wird Dich das Spiel anöden.


----------



## timinatorxx (1. Dezember 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Alle heulen rum es ist zu einfach, aber sobald etwas zuschwer ist wird auch geheult und BLizz nerft es...
> Ich wette die wenigsten die weinen weil es "zu einfach" ist können nicht mal den PdoK Erfolg posten geschweige denn sie waren 1x drin
> ...



STEFAN du sack bist ja auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (1. Dezember 2009)

Schebert schrieb:


> aber was is mit ulduar hm ? wer postet mir mal algalon 10er und 25er ? oder pdok 10er und 25er



Na super, ich kann Moorhund 3D auch zum schwersten Spiel der Welt machen wenn ich dort ein 4 Pixel großes Huhn alle 3 Minuten mal für 1 Sekunde spawnen lasse. Deswegen ist Moorhuhn für mich auch noch Moorhuhn, weil das gesamte restliche Spiel nichts bietet.

Ziemlich komische Ansicht ein Spiel das von so vielen hier als das mit dem besten PVE-Part gewertet wird an 1-2 Encounter zu messen. Wieso wird nicht mal auf die restlichen 99,9% eingegangen ?

Früher probierten selbst mittelmäßige Gilden 2-3 Wochen an EINEM Boss rum, der noch nicht mal der Endboss war. Und glaub mir, die Freude den dann gelegt zu haben im TS war nicht zu vergleichen mit meinem ersten Naxx-Clearrun, den ich zugegebener Maßen erst in WotlK machte weil ich in Classic nicht soweit war. Das war aber auch nie ein Beinbruch für mich, den es hatte jeder Spieler seine Sachen die ihm Spaß machten. Heute wird alles abgegrast wie ne Herde Kühe eine Weide, blos 2 Büschel lassen sich nicht so recht ausreissen weil zu stark verwurzelt. Toll, oder ?
Macht aber auch nichts, das Gras gleich 1m weiter schmeckt nur ein klein wenig schlechter...


----------



## Progamer13332 (1. Dezember 2009)

vorallem was ich auch sehr schade finde, dass es keine spiele gibt die wow so wiederspiegeln wie zu vanilla zeiten einmal, sprich man hat nichtmal die möglichkeit blizz für ihr schäbiges denken zu bestrafen =(

btw kommt mir jetzt nicht mit aion, das is dann doch wieder ein bisschen übertrieben, zumindest was das lvln und die balance betrifft


----------



## Nershul (2. Dezember 2009)

> Wie gesagt, es ist nicht gelegenheitsspielerfreundlich, wie es sich entwickelt hat. Es ist jetzt auf die zugeschnitten, die viel Zeit und wenig Ahnung haben. Das ist sogar schlecht für Gelegenheitsspieler, denn wo früher zumindest auch noch Können zählte, ist es heute reiner Zeiteinsatz, der belohnt wird. Und ich rede gar nicht über Raids, sondern über das Itemnachwerfen per Marken



Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen die Argumentation. 
Es ist doch gerade für Spieler mit weniger Zeit viel einfacher geworden, an relativ gute Ausrüstung zu kommen!? 

Früher hast du ohne Stammraid nichtmal Molten Core, geschweige denn BWL & Co. von innen gesehen. Epische Items waren also kaum bis gar nicht zu erreichen, man trug als "Gelegenheitsspieler" maximal T0,5 oder T0 und hat sich da schon gefreut wie Bolle, weil auch das Set keine Selbstverständlichkeit war (UBRS-Runs dauerten damals locker 2-3 Stunden und man brauchte 15 Mitstreiter). Und was ist heute? Heute gehst du an 1-2 Abenden die Woche locker mal 2-4 Heroics auf einmal (Azjol, Violette Festung, Feste Drak'Tharon... dauern alle keine 30 Minuten!) und hast damit pro Abend auch locker deine 10-15 Embleme, wenn nicht noch mehr.  Das machst du halt mal 1-2 Wochen und schon bist du mit den Drops aus den Heroics selber full episch equiped und hast ordentliche Chancen z.B. Archavons Kammer, Onyxia, Obsi etc mitgenommen zu werden. Dann fängt das Markensammeln wieder an (diesmal Triumph) und ich würde mal schätzen, dass du selbst bei wenig Zeit maximal 3 Wochen brauchst, bis du erste T9-Items haben wirst, T9!!!!! Das ist das höchste Set im Moment... 
Und was ist mit PdC/PdK!? Du brauchst im Prinzip nichtmal wochenlang durch die "alten" Heroics zu rennen. Jeden Abend 1mal PdC-Hero + Daily Hero und anfangs halt PdC Non Hero-Runs und du bist in locker 2-3 Wochen fast schon PdK-ready!!! Das ist en schlechter Scherz, dass man nach so einer extrem kurzen Zeit schon in den High-End-Content einsteigen könnte... Dann sucht ma sich ne Gilde mit passenden Raidzeiten und geht eben 1 oder 2 Abende die Woche ungefähr 1 Stunde in PdK10/25 raiden... Schwups hat man 232/245er Items und spielt im oberen Drittel mit!! 

Also ich weiss wirklich nicht, wieso man sich als Gelegenheitsspieler noch groß über einen zu hohen Zeitaufwand beschweren kann. Das ist fast schon ein böser Kinnhaken mitten ins Gesicht eines Spielers, der sich damals in Classic oder TBC durch die Raidinstanzen geplagt und gewiped hat... Kann ich absolut nicht verstehen.


----------



## Arrisa (2. Dezember 2009)

Pfff, alles was mir zu diesem Thrad einfällt ist:

MASSE statt KLASSE

Neuligen alles in den Arsch schieben, Veteranen den Garaus machen!

und von wegen mimimi und so, halten wir doch mal Fakten fest: die hälfte der 60er naxx bwl etc raider haben auf aion und konsorten gewechselt und WoW wegen zu leichtem content aufgegeben, und dann hier so threads wie ist nicht! zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lächerlich


----------



## Zauma (2. Dezember 2009)

Nershul, ich beschwere mich doch gar nicht über hohen Zeitaufwand. Das ist falsch rüber gekommen.

Das Problem liegt darin, daß der Inhalt schneller voranschreitet, als man mitkommen kann. Früher konnte man mit seinem T 0,5 bis zum Ende von Classic mitspielen, jedenfalls in dem Inhalt, der für Gelegenheitsspieler da war. Jetzt werden alle in den Endraidcontent gepreßt und der Weg dahin wird einfach und schnell zu erreichen gemacht.

Aber es braucht eben Zeit. Mag sein, daß die Instanz kurz ist, nur loggt man sich nicht ein und geht sofort in die Instanz. Man braucht ja eine Gruppe und die Suche dauerte oft meine Spielzeit lang. Hat man 2-3 Stunden Zeit, dann schafft man einschließlich Gruppensuche vielleicht eine Instanz und danach braucht man erst gar keine neue Gruppe suchen, weil man weiß, daß die Zeit dann nicht mehr reichen wird, die Instanz durchzuspielen.

Wie gesagt, mir ging es gar nicht um Raids und darum, oben mitzuspielen. Nur man kann gar nicht mehr unten mitspielen, weil die Mitspieler alles einfach haben wollen. Da wird nur der mit der besten Ausrüstung genommen. Kaum einer kann noch spielen usw. Ich als Krieger-Tank kam dann einfach nicht mehr mit, wenn die DDler losgelegt haben, deren Ausrüstung Stufen über meiner lag.

Außerdem reicht es ja nicht, die Marken zu sammeln. Man muß sein Zeug auch verzaubern lassen und die Sockel bestücken. Das erfordert dann auch wieder Geld = Zeit.

Ich habe einfach die Erfahrung gemacht, daß ich mit meiner Spielzeit nicht mehr mitkam. Da hatte ich 1-2 Teile und schon kam das nächste Set raus. Deswegen habe ich dann aufgehört, da überhaupt noch mitzumachen.

Ich suche eben auch Spielspaß in meiner wenigen Freizeit und will nicht für Marken durch irgendwelche Inhalt hetzen, nur um einen Monat später wegen anderen Marken durch den gleichen Inhalt hetzen zu müssen.


----------



## Kazooma (2. Dezember 2009)

Sorry falls ich irgendetwas doppelt anspreche, ich habe die 70 Seiten nur teilweise gelesen.
Es ist ja nicht zwingend das Problem, dass der Content zu leicht geworden ist, viel mehr ist er einfach nicht mehr schwer / interessant genug.
Das liegt mit Sicherheit an der hier bereits erwähnten Subjektiven Wahrnehmung, natürlich kommt einem etwas, was bei weitem nicht jeder "legt", prinzipiell schonmal schwerer vor als etwas was jeder wöchentlich farmt.

Blizzards Problem ist wie an vielen Stellen auch hier mal wieder nicht im Voraus genug eingegrenzt worden, entweder war man sich über die Kollateralschäden eines solchen Eingreifens nicht bewusst oder hat sie einfach tolleriert, da ein Casual der 10h pro Woche spielt genauso seine 13 EUR zahlt wie jemand, der 40h online ist, vermute ich mal eher das Zweite. 

In meinen Augen haben sie allerdings mit diesem Contentdesign ihre zentrale Gildenidee zumindest was Progressgilden angeht ziemlich erschüttert, wie im richtigen Leben auch gibt es halt Endgame Gilden wie Ensidia, die davon nicht im geringsten Betroffen sind und 100%ige Casualgilden, die sich darüber vielleicht freuen, aber es gibt auch die Semi-professionellen Gilden dazwischen, die versuchen einen qualitativ hochwertigen Raidzyklus zu schaffen und vielleicht Content nicht in Rekordzeit aber doch zügig und nachhaltig zu clearen. Auch für Casualgilden ist es nicht unbedingt in jeder Hinsicht vorteilhaft.

Der Wert eines Zusammenschlusses wurde dadurch eben negiert bis entfernt, was ich ziemlich Schade finde, da das Gildensystem eigentlich immer zentraler Bestandteil von WoW war. Nun ist es aber so, das jeder halbwegs organisierte Raid gegenüber einem Randomraid in vielerlei Hinsicht eher Nach- als Vorteile hat, was dazu führt das sich immer mehr Leute zumindest gegen eine Raidaktive Gilde entscheiden.

Um das mal ganz krass zu sagen:

Vorteil einer Raidgilde:
- nahezu garantierter Progress
- Gefühl von Zugehörigkeit
- Gesellschaftlicher Faktor
- DKP System, das theoretisch faire Lootverteilung garantiert

Nachteil:
- feste Zeiten
- mindest-Anwesenheit, da man sonst nicht genug DKP sammelt


Der Randomraid findet (auf meinem Server zumindest), dann statt, wenn man eh gerade Lust dazu hat. Man kann zu fast jeder menschlichen Zeit PDK und auch PDOK sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er besuchen und erreicht mindestens den Raidstatus der meisten organisierten Raidgilden (also 3/5 oder 4/5). Dabei hat man jedoch immer wieder 100 DKP zum Ausgeben (das wäre in einer Raidgilde utopisch und undurchführbar).

Stellt sich also die Frage, warum jemand überhaupt noch eine Raidgilde suchen sollte, wenn er doch zeitlich flexibler Random raiden kann und dabei auch noch rein rechnerisch eine höhere Chance auf Loot hat? 

Ein zentraler Punkt in dem Spiel sind nunmal, dafür tut Blizzard ja nun auch wirklich mehr als genug, die Items. Daher geraten Faktoren wie "Teamgefühl" oder "Spaß an der Gemeinschaft" gegenüber garantiertem Loot und freier Wahl des Zeitpunkts (und des Ortes!) absolut ins Hintertreffen.


Da ich nun auch seit Open Beta spiele und seit Classic jeden Content in Regelzeit den Content gecleart hatte und einer der wenigen auf dem Server war die Naxxramas, MH, BT und SWP in ungenurfter Fassung gecleart hatten, muss ich mich der Meinung allerdings anschließen, dass ich den derzeitigen Content auch als absolut nicht fordernd empfinde.

Hier wird ja immer soviel skandiert "Wer sagt es ist zu einfach, bitte mal Insanity Achievement posten!". Die Aussage ist in meinen Augen halt blödsinnig und steht in meinen Augen leider genau für das, was bei dem neuen "Weg" von Blizzard herauskommt.
Früher ging es mal drum den Boss zu besiegen, auf welche Art und Weise war völlig egal solang es sich im Rahmen der Spielmechanik bewegte, heutzutage ist man gezwungen ihn auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise zu besiegen, um den "Erfolg" zu ernten, eben das ist das Problem.

Die Aussicht auf Felmyst hat mich angetrieben das wochenlange Gewipe bei Brutallus zu ertragen, nicht die Aussicht auf 10 Punkte mehr auf dem Achievement Konto. Das Interessante war es, den Content freizuspielen und nicht das Konto zu füllen. 
In diese Richtung ging (zum Glück) Algalon, wenn auch nur so halb, da man erneut gezwungen war bekannte Bosse auf eine vorbestimmte Art zu spielen.


Was mir halt abschließend noch komisch vorkommt ist, dass im PvE Bereich eiskalt die Linie "Alles für jeden " durchgezogen wird, während in der Arena versucht wird, die Exklusivität zu wahren. Die Ratings für Arena-Belohnungen wurden erst kürzlich wieder raufgesetzt, während es immer leichter wird Items mit einem winzigen "heroisch" Vermerk zu erbeuten. An der Stelle wurde von Blizzard dann auch noch das lächerliche Eigentor "investierte Zeit soll entsprechend belohnt werden" geschossen, beim PvE Content wird genau diese Aussage regelmäßig von Spielern vorgebracht uns ad acta gelegt.

Verglichen mit der Arena hätte man wohl ein PvE Rating von 2000 aufwärts benötigt, um im SWP mehr als 2 Bosse zu legen, komischerweise hat sich über SWP auch niemand beschwert, jeder war zufrieden, nur Blizzard nicht. Bei der Arena allerdings, ist das völlig ok. 
Als Casual Arena Spieler bekommt man halt nur die Items aus der letzten Season, warum dann im PvE nicht nur die aus der letzten Instanz?

Fakt ist leider, eine "mittelständische" Gilde zu leiten macht momentan keinen Spaß, da einem buschstäblich aus oben genannten Gründen die Member abhauen, oder man von vornherein keine findet. 
Dazu kommt, dass durch die "freie Lootverteilung" der Suchprozess erheblich erschwert wurde. War es früher noch so, das man bei jemandem mit einer bestimmten Anzahl an T6 Teilen davon ausgehen konnte, dass er einiges an Spielerfahrung haben muss, ist das mittlerweile absolut nebensächlich. Jeder -sorry für den Ausdruck- Volltrottel kommt problemlos an ein komplettes 245er Gearsetup, selbst wenn er seine Klasse nichtmal rudimentär beherrscht. 

Der soziale Faktor ist in einem Rollenspiel finde ich von großer Bedeutung und wird momentan eher verstoßen als gefördert, momentan ist jeder der pur nach Ego spielt und tut und lässt was ihm gerade in den Sinn kommt, der absolute Gewinner.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (2. Dezember 2009)

STIRB THREAD STIIIRB ENDLICH^^


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> STIRB THREAD STIIIRB ENDLICH^^



Das Gleiche dachte ich auch ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (2. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Das Gleiche dachte ich auch ^^



aber dennoch lässt du ihn nicht sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alka1 (2. Dezember 2009)

@ Kazooma:

erster Beitrag und direktn Volltreffer!
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, hätte es net besser formulieren können!


----------



## Lindhberg (2. Dezember 2009)

change it, leave it or accept it.............so halte ich das.... und nun mein senf dazu:

ich vermisse die sogenannten und hier oft zitierten progamer eigentlich im großen und ganzen nicht!


zu pre bc zeiten als es zugegeben noch etwas sehr besonderes war mit epischer ausrüstung ausgestattet zu sein ist mir an den entsprechend equipten spielern vor allem eins aufgefallen............... ihre unerträgliche arroganz!

meist keine antwort auf fragen die eben ein neuling stellt............... beleidigende ablehnung wenn man nicht ausreichend equipt war (dabei hab ich mich nie aufgedrängt - hab einfach nur ne gruppe gesucht) und zwar oft nur von den selbsterklärten helden aus azeroth.


was episches equip angeht:

die farbe (lila) spielt doch seit lichking keine rolle mehr sondern vielmehr das itemlevel..... hmm eigentlich sagt das schon alles.... trotzdem noch mal zur erklärung: es ist völlig wurst ob items lila sind oder nicht, episch ging zu beginn  von lichking auch erst bei level 213 los (siehe erfolg im reiter "allgemein") 



und was das leichte spiel angeht:

ich glaube den meisten  denen das spiel zu einfach ist nicht das sie wirklich schon alles gesehen haben  --- könnte allerdings sein das dadurch auch langeweile aufkommt^^   ........ aber zu behaupten das spiel sei zu einfach nur weil man selbst  alle heros und 10er instanzen zum x-ten mal gecleart hat ist meiner meinung nicht repräsentativ für das spiel selbst....


und wer sich auskennt der sieht einem char doch sowieso an ob er in den endconetent geht oder nicht (z.b. durch erfolge vergleichen oder itemlevel) ............ warum schreien denn viele denn dann so auf, wenn ein paar gelegenheitszocker sich paar epics über marken holen? 

dadurch geht doch die welt nicht unter!
und posen ist heute noch genauso möglich!


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

@Lindhberg: ich weiss nicht wo Du gespielt hast, aber auf unserem Server gabs zahlreiche HC-Spieler, die gerne ne Auskunft oder Hilfe erteilt haben, wenn man sie nett darum gefragt hat und sie nicht grad in ner Raid waren. Vollidioten gibts überall, da spielts keine Rolle, wie gut sie sind. Nur trauen sich halt einzelne erst dann, arrogant zu sein, wenn sie bereits was erreicht haben.


----------



## meelt (2. Dezember 2009)

DKP ist meiner Meinung auch ein riesen Schrott denn wenn man neu in der Gilde ist hat man 0 Chance auf loot. wäre irgendwie besser wenn man pro woche eine bestimmte dkp zahl hat oder etwas in der art.


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

meelt schrieb:


> DKP ist meiner Meinung auch ein riesen Schrott denn wenn man neu in der Gilde ist hat man 0 Chance auf loot. wäre irgendwie besser wenn man pro woche eine bestimmte dkp zahl hat oder etwas in der art.



Ich kenne mich mit DKP nicht sonderlich gut aus, meine aber zu wissen, dass im Normalfall die DKPs nur für den aktuellen Raidcontent zählen. Sprich Ulduar DKPs bringen in PdoK nichts. Aber wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht eindeutig.


----------



## Redday (2. Dezember 2009)

ich kann dem TE teilweise beipflichten.
"leichter" wurde es zum teil wirklich durch die bessere vorbereitung. heute weiß man schon genau über den bosskampf bescheid, bevor man ihm zum ersten mal gegenübertritt. sicher ein riesen vorteil. allgemein meine ich zu bemerken, dass sich viel mehr spieler professionell mit dem spiel auseinandersetzen. es wird heute sicher mehr theorycraft gewälzt als früher.

dass man heute leichter ans equip rankommt ist aber unbestritten. und somit wird das ganze spiel einfach wirklich leichter.

früher gabs auch keine ruckzuck ausrüstungsinstanzen wie pdk. einfach umballern und looten. wieder eine erleichterung.
was gleichzeitig auch ein großes ungleichgewicht ins spiel bringt. jetzt laufen spieler mit 245 gear rum, die nicht in der lage wären, ulduar 10 zu clearen, wo nur 219er droppt. irgendwie nicht richtig.


----------



## Lindhberg (2. Dezember 2009)

@Davatar: 

ich spiele auf thrall.


ich sagte nicht das es alle waren, aber unter den top euipten eben auffallend viele.

und das wichtige wort : waren! inzwischen hat sich das getue einfach normalisiert und ich begrüße das!


----------



## Lindhberg (2. Dezember 2009)

@melt: in unserer gilde bekommt man start dkp damit jemand auf ausrüstung mitbieten kann der bedarf hat...... haben spieler die bereits länger in der gilde (und somit an den raids öfter teilgenommen haben) bedarf, dann ist es meiner meinung nach nur gerecht das sie dieses item vor dem neuling bekommen....... hat ein neuling bedarf und kein anderer dann kann er bereits beim ersten mal das item für seine dkp "kaufen" 

eigentlich verhält es sich ein bisschen wie die oft in banken oder postfilialen eingeführte "einzige warteschlange" bei der man in einer schlange wartet und sich erst kurz vor den kassen oder schaltern splittet. es ist bei dieser art warteschlange  nicht mehr vom "glück" abhängig wie schnell eine kassiererin (einer anderen schlange) arbeitet. bei drake killer points verhält es sich genauso (mit dem unterschied das der platz in der schlange abhängig von den erspielten dkp ist) - es ist somit nicht mehr vom würfelglück abhänig sondern vom fleiss des spielers  (und leider noch vom lootglück^^)

bei uns werden allerdings auch sachen ohne dkp vergeben (wenn wer als einziger bedarf hat aber keine punkte mehr auf dem kontostand hat ("-"dkp eben)


und @ baru.......... dkp gelten in der regel für immer und alle raids


----------



## Braamséry (2. Dezember 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Argumentation? Das Spiel ist nicht zu schwer, das Equip ist zu gut? Das ist ja nun nichts was ein Spieldesigner hilflos hinnehmen muss...
> 
> Und überhaupt: Warum werden beim Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad immer die Raidinstanzen herangezogen, die ja immerhin noch eine paar harte Nüsse in Form von Hardmodes enthalten, warum nie die restlichen 99% des Spiels, die einfach völlig belanglos weil zu einfach sind. Warum lassen wir die nicht weg und nennen das Spiel RoW: Raids of Warcraft?



Hab ich glaube, schonma gemacht. Zum Spiel gehört das Leveln z.B. genauso dazu. Dann auch Dailys etc.

Und das alles ist viel viel einfacher geworden.



Zauma schrieb:


> Was ich sagen wollte, hat ja Omidas schon gut verstanden und erklärt.
> 
> Es geht nicht darum, daß ich zu langsam an Ausrüstung komme, sondern genau anders herum.
> In Classic war das höchste der Gefühle das T 0,5. Dafür mußte man eine sehr laaaaaaaaange Questreihe machen und hatte, wenn das Dropglück fehlte, doch nicht alle Teile. Obwohl ich gar nicht mehr zählen kann, wie oft ich Drakki gelegt habe, fehlt mir immer noch die Brustplatte zum Tauschen.





Zauma schrieb:


> Nershul, ich beschwere mich doch gar nicht über hohen Zeitaufwand. Das ist falsch rüber gekommen.
> 
> Das Problem liegt darin, daß der Inhalt schneller voranschreitet, als man mitkommen kann. Früher konnte man mit seinem T 0,5 bis zum Ende von Classic mitspielen, jedenfalls in dem Inhalt, der für Gelegenheitsspieler da war. Jetzt werden alle in den Endraidcontent gepreßt und der Weg dahin wird einfach und schnell zu erreichen gemacht.
> 
> ...



Du bist mir echt ein Rätsel.

1. Inhalt der für den Normalspieler war nie mehr als MC. Und selbst das wurd mit T0.5 zum Ende wirklich schwer.
2. Wenn man net so viel Zeit braucht, kommst du doch eig auch schnell an EQ, ergo kannst du auch mitraiden.
3. 1ma inner Woche PDK 25 und PDK 10 um an gutes eq zu kommen is net wirklich viel verlangt. das sind 2Std raiden und mit glück eben EQ abstauben, aber das gehört immer dazu.



Enyalios schrieb:


> Na super, ich kann Moorhund 3D auch zum schwersten Spiel der Welt machen wenn ich dort ein 4 Pixel großes Huhn alle 3 Minuten mal für 1 Sekunde spawnen lasse. Deswegen ist Moorhuhn für mich auch noch Moorhuhn, weil das gesamte restliche Spiel nichts bietet.
> 
> Ziemlich komische Ansicht ein Spiel das von so vielen hier als das mit dem besten PVE-Part gewertet wird an 1-2 Encounter zu messen. Wieso wird nicht mal auf die restlichen 99,9% eingegangen ?
> 
> ...



So isses.

Wenn ich das mal mit SSC vergleiche. Da war Lurker noch der einfachste, aber für Schlafmützen ein Killer. Hydross war bedingt durch das Resi-EQ net einfach und das Aggro-ziehen war für DDS auf einmal sogar noch einfacher als zuvor.
Leotheras war für jeden, der net weit genug laufen wollte, oder wieder gepennt hat sofort wie der Tod. Der hat dir auch auf 5meter entfernung keine 5sek vorsürung gelassen, der hat dich einfach weggehaun.
Morogrim brauchte meistens, um es gut hinzubekomm meistens nen Palatank und aufmerksamkeit beim timing zwischen Adds und den Wassergräbern, damit die Heiler net verrecken.
Karathress und seine Begleiter wurden vor allem durch den Shami sehr sehr knifflig, weil es die ersten 5-10 Trys, je nach gilde, alleine durch das Totem wipes gab.
Und Vashj war wirklich verdammt schwer zu meistern und einer der Einfallsreichsten encounter.

Und sry, vergleich das mal mit Wotlk. Nehmen wir Ulduar.
Yogg und Algalon mögen schwer sein, aber der rest is einfach wie nix. Das gab es früher net. Da hieß wirklich oftmals ein fehler schon den Tod und damit, mit Pech den Wipe des ganzen Raids. Da erinnere ich gerne an Archimonde mit seinen Spziellen Klassne"debuffs" wenn einer gestorben ist.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> STIRB THREAD STIIIRB ENDLICH^^



Wär schön, weil man nur noch das Gleiche schreibt und nix neues kommt.


----------



## Phash (2. Dezember 2009)

und deswegen les ich NIE bossguides oder guck mir bosskillvideos an


----------



## Enyalios (2. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wär schön, weil man nur noch das Gleiche schreibt und nix neues kommt.



Das stimmt, aber zumindest in einem normalem Tonfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (4. Dezember 2009)

meelt schrieb:


> DKP ist meiner Meinung auch ein riesen Schrott denn wenn man neu in der Gilde ist hat man 0 Chance auf loot. wäre irgendwie besser wenn man pro woche eine bestimmte dkp zahl hat oder etwas in der art.




Das einzige, das ziemlicher Schrott ist, ist deine Aussage, die offensichtlich nicht durchdacht und kindischen Ursprungs ist.


----------



## Zauma (7. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Du bist mir echt ein Rätsel.



Wahrscheinlich, weil es mir um Spaß geht. Darum, von einem Spiel unterhalten zu werden, statt nur Items zu farmen, die irgendein Level haben, damit ich Items farmen kann, die wieder ein anderes Level haben.

Aber egal, besser erklären kann ich es nicht und einige haben es ja verstanden. Es kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an, ob man es nachvollziehen kann und dafür bist Du nicht "casual" genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (7. Dezember 2009)

jaja ich weiss ich wollte den tod dieses threads aber egal einen pieps muss ich noch geben^^

vorhin hiess es weiter höher dass der level-content nicht einfacher wurde.....Oo?.... ich sag nur die oger aus schlingendorntal waren mal elitemobs genauso wie die trolle vor zul farrak^^.... 

und by the way.... wie bramsery scho meinte.... der raidcontent ist momentan ein reiner witz, damit pdok auch einbeschlossen.... wie gesagt yogg u algalon sind scho happig die hab nichmal ich down^^.... aber im vergleich zu BC Oo?.... allein schon das movement von al'ar/leerhäscher oder kel'tas xD.... da würden heute einige unter gehen....

und jetz reden wir nochmal vom loot.... wer immernoch nicht einsehen will dass der loot heutzutage einfacher zu bekommen ist als früher, der sollte mal schaun.... es gibt mitlerweile sogar pdc-nh farmruns, weil ma für die epics ordentlich kohle bekommt.... einfach gesagt bekommt man jetz sogar in ner NORMALEN inni lila äpik hinterhergeworfen.....

früher gabs ziemlich gute sets zum craften (ich rede von den standartteilen eisschattenzwirnset usw.....).... heute sind die gecrafteten teile n witz^^...

was ist mit dungeonsets passiert (eigentlich zugangskarte zu raids) -----> gibts nichtmehr^^

zugangsquests für raids ----> gibts auch nichtmehr^^

supporterklassen für raids ----> wurde abgeschafft.....

ich sags nur so.... ich hab den eindruck dass wow allmählich in die standart rubrik fällt.... es gibt nurnoch einheitenbreis, voll egal ob ma pala/dk/warri oder dudutank nimmt, alle können ihren job sowieso genauso wie die anderen.... manareg wird nichtmehr von klassen gebraucht (shadow).....

wo ich früher noch bis lvl 40 zu fuss unterwegs war um ab 40 dann des "pennermount" (jaja jeder kann sich an den begriff erinnern^^) zu bekommen bekommt man auf lvl 30 heute scho das zigeunermount und mit 40 nen ferrari in den po geschoben-----> klar alles zum billigeren preis als früher^^

ich sags mal so.... wow hält sich denk ich noch maximal ein jahr, dann dürften die verkaufszahlen zurück gehen, weil der reiz einfach fehlt.... patch 3.3 wird bestimmt geil genauso wie cata.... doch denken wir doch mal logisch nach^^..... rein statistisch gesehen hat sich wow seit classic tendenziell vom spielspass her verschlechtert.... wieso sollte sich daran dann was ändern^^.... ich wette eiskrone wird ne billoinnie für casuals welche innhalb von paar wochen oder maybe sogar tagen gecleared wird.... 

jetz zum thema hardmodes/25er etc...... blizzard hat sichs einfach gemacht.... anstatt extra 25er raids zu "kreieren" machten sie einfach sammelraids welche einfach an alle raidgrössen anpassbar sind.... meiner meinung nach einfach fleisch zu den wölfen schmeissen^^

und als jetz ony rauskam war bei mir jeder respekt vor blizz gebrochen..... ne 60er inni einfach mal auf 80 angepasst, loot nichtmal geändert nur itemlvl erhöht (werte etc) und mehr nicht-----> resultat: man sieht full t9/9,25/9,5 equippte warrys die mit ner sichel als helm rumlaufen^^.... wieso nicht gleich mexikanische hüte für caster ??^^


----------



## Lindhberg (7. Dezember 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> jaja ich weiss ich wollte den tod dieses threads aber egal einen pieps muss ich noch geben^^
> 
> vorhin hiess es weiter höher dass der level-content nicht einfacher wurde.....Oo?.... ich sag nur die oger aus schlingendorntal waren mal elitemobs genauso wie die trolle vor zul farrak^^....
> 
> ...



jaja ich weiss ich hab das weiter oben schonmal gesagt, aber einen pieps muss ich noch geben:

change it , leave it or accept it........ und ich halte es es für fragwürdig das der raidcontent zu leicht ist wenn SELBST DU (!) den content noch nicht clear hast.........

ich wil hier keinen streit vom zaun brechen aber ich halte es zumindest für vorstellbar das leute die so argumetieren wie du,
tief in ihrem inneren bereits merken das sie vielleicht einfach zuviel spielen^^


----------



## Exeone (7. Dezember 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> jaja ich weiss ich wollte den tod dieses threads aber egal einen pieps muss ich noch geben^^
> 
> vorhin hiess es weiter höher dass der level-content nicht einfacher wurde.....Oo?.... ich sag nur die oger aus schlingendorntal waren mal elitemobs genauso wie die trolle vor zul farrak^^....
> 
> ...




Das die Spielerzahlen zurück gehen sieht eigentlich jeder Blinde mit krückstock schaue dir mal die Servreauslastungen an ehemals überfüllte Server sind mittlerweile ziemlich leer aber ich bin gespannt wie sich das ganze noch entwickelt


----------



## Melkorohl (7. Dezember 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> wo ich früher noch bis lvl 40 zu fuss unterwegs war um ab 40 dann des "pennermount" (jaja jeder kann sich an den begriff erinnern^^) zu bekommen bekommt man auf lvl 30 heute scho das zigeunermount und mit 40 nen ferrari in den po geschoben-----> klar alles zum billigeren preis als früher^^



Das Pennermount ist ab 20... und kostet nur noch 5g und 40s also reiten + mount beim durchschnittlichen 20er... 

Und es ist falsch zu sagen es ist ZU einfach. Richtig ist es aber zu sagen es ist deutlich einfacher als zu classic oder bc zeiten... 
90000g für Sunwell bis es komplett gecleared war...  Reppkosten und sämtlicher anderer Schnickschnack...


----------



## Lailurya (7. Dezember 2009)

Melkorohl schrieb:


> 90000g für Sunwell bis es komplett gecleared war...  Reppkosten und sämtlicher anderer Schnickschnack...



Deine "0" Taste hat geklemmt, ich wisch die zwei überzähligen Nullen mal eben weg "wisch wisch".
- oder war es eventuell doch ernst gemeint? achwas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melkorohl (7. Dezember 2009)

Doch war ernstgemeint... Sk wars damals glaub ich die diese Kosten bis zum ersten Killtjeden kill... hingeblättert haben. also knapp 3600g für jeden der am raid beteiligt war.


----------



## Lindhberg (7. Dezember 2009)

Melkorohl schrieb:


> Doch war ernstgemeint... Sk wars damals glaub ich die diese Kosten bis zum ersten Killtjeden kill... hingeblättert haben. also knapp 3600g für jeden der am raid beteiligt war.




wusste garnicht das sk gaming so ne kackboon gruppe waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullix (7. Dezember 2009)

vote 4 close

Ums aufen punkt zu bringen: das thema nervt. ihr nervt. wow nerft...


----------



## Braamséry (7. Dezember 2009)

Zauma schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, weil es mir um Spaß geht. Darum, von einem Spiel unterhalten zu werden, statt nur Items zu farmen, die irgendein Level haben, damit ich Items farmen kann, die wieder ein anderes Level haben.



Du bist mir immernoch ein Rätsel, weil ich genaus das von einem Spiel will, mit dem Unterschied nicht alles in den A.... geschoben zu bekommen.

Und das mit dem Itemlevel kam erst mit Wotlk, *hust* SCHEIßE *hust*, weil das die 10/25 Raids + HMs eingeführt worden, wodurch biszu 4Itemlevel in einer Riadini entstanden.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> zugangsquests für raids ----> gibts auch nichtmehr^^
> 
> und als jetz ony rauskam war bei mir jeder respekt vor blizz gebrochen..... ne 60er inni einfach mal auf 80 angepasst, loot nichtmal geändert nur itemlvl erhöht (werte etc) und mehr nicht-----> resultat: man sieht full t9/9,25/9,5 equippte warrys die mit ner sichel als helm rumlaufen^^.... wieso nicht gleich mexikanische hüte für caster ??^^



Die Pre-Qs wirds auch net mehr geben, weil dann viele Casuals und andere, die einfach nix können, aufhören werden, weil sie kein Bock darauf haben. Und die alten werden deshalb net wieder anfangen, ergo es würden doch einige weniger, ergo es wird nie mehr pres geben. Leider.

Und eine Raidini auf 80 zu Patchen fand ich net so schlecht. Im Fall von Naxx, weil es da noch Sinn ergab. Untote "wiederzubeleben" sollte ja möglich sein.
Aber mit Ony geht das echt net. Ony war einfach etwas was zu WoW vor allem dazuehört, besonders auch die Pre-Q bei den Allys, auch wenn ich die gern gehabt hätte, war natürlich sehr geil und brachte viel story mit rein, aber auf sowas setzt Blizz ja netmehr. Die setzen auf Masse statt Klasse, wobei Klase bei denen mitllerweile ein Fremdwort ist.


----------



## Melkorohl (7. Dezember 2009)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> wusste garnicht das sk gaming so ne kackboon gruppe waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast wohl zu BC noch nicht gespielt wa? x) Vor dem 3.0 Patch 1 Monat bevor Wotlk kam (oder so ähnlich) gab es sogut wie keine Gilde 
die killtjeden killen konnten. SK hats geschafft waren halt nur extreme Kosten. Aber es war soweit ich mich erinner damals der worldfirst kill. Naja kackboons ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT// war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint o.O ich dachte durch die smileys erkennt man das schon ^^


----------



## Lindhberg (7. Dezember 2009)

Melkorohl schrieb:


> Hast wohl zu BC noch nicht gespielt wa? x) Vor dem 3.0 Patch 1 Monat bevor Wotlk kam (oder so ähnlich) gab es sogut wie keine Gilde
> die killtjeden killen konnten. SK hats geschafft waren halt nur extreme Kosten. Aber es war soweit ich mich erinner damals der worldfirst kill. Naja kackboons ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




entschuldige, sollte witzig sein!                   *verbeugt sich tief und verschwindet in schall und rauch*


----------



## Zauma (8. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Du bist mir immernoch ein Rätsel, weil ich genaus das von einem Spiel will, mit dem Unterschied nicht alles in den A.... geschoben zu bekommen.



Das will ich auch nicht. Sonst würde ich jetzt nicht Aion spielen. Da sind wir uns einig.

Durch die ganzen Vereinfachungen sind mir Inhalte genommen worden, die mich als anspruchsvollen Gelegenheitsspieler im Spiel gehalten haben. Dafür bekam ich als Ersatz Markenfarmen und Tagesquests vorgesetzt. Allerdings ohne Anspruch, denn hier zählt Zeit und nicht Können. Anspruchsvollere Sachen, wie damals der 45 Minuten Baron Run in Stratholme, an dem man mit meiner Ausrüstung echt zu beißen hatte, erreiche ich dann zwar vielleicht irgendwann, aber die Zeit, die ich vorher dafür einsetzen muß, habe ich einfach nicht.

Ich will gar nicht schnell durch den Inhalt kommen, mir würden anspruchsvolle normale oder heroische Instanzen reichen. Nur sind die eben ein Witz geworden.

Ich weiß nicht, wer die Scholomance in der Beta gespielt hat. DAS war ne Instanz. Da würden heute die Spieler nach 5 Minuten schreiend rausrennen.


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Dezember 2009)

Zauma schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wer die Scholomance in der Beta gespielt hat. DAS war ne Instanz. Da würden heute die Spieler nach 5 Minuten schreiend rausrennen.


Ja, das waren noch Zeiten. Ging so bis weit ins erste Jahr rein. Ich erinnere mich noch daran, dass in dem Raum mit den Geistern, nahe dem Eingang, so manche Gruppe einen flotten Wipe hinlegte.  Oder Strath durch den Haupteingang, die ersten Gruppen Untote ... mit ein bisschen Pech und Ungeschick beim Pull kam da eine halbe Untoten-Armee auf einen zugewalzt. Und das war's dann. Tja, die gute alte Zeit. Kommt nicht wieder.


----------



## Bullzyi (8. Dezember 2009)

also wow HAT für mich den perfekten Schwierigkeitsgrad zur Zeit... 

eben weil sie hm / keine hm .... bzw pdk /pdok anbieten...

habe 5 Rl Leute die ingame spielen plus 5 Leute dazuinvitet für eine 10 er Stamm pdok 10

Anub p3 wipen wir bisher, das wird sich hoffentlich morgen ändern.... pdk ony etc sind halt futter...  ich finde es aber okay wenn es content gibt wo auch die unerfahreneren / schlecht equipten / bzw vl gar nicht auf dem Nivo spielenden Charaktere sich aufhalten...

pdok sind wir am beißen, und es wird ein ultra geiles feeling sein wenn er down geht..

Nur gute Elitegilden....  für die ist es natürlich bei weitem zu leicht ... mich störts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tut den Leichen mal gut in die frische Sonne zu kommen...


----------



## Cyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> also wow HAT für mich den perfekten Schwierigkeitsgrad zur Zeit...
> 
> eben weil sie hm / keine hm .... bzw pdk /pdok anbieten...
> 
> ...



Mal kurz übersetzen:

1. Du clearst derzeit mit einer fast zufälligen Gruppe den derzeitigen Endcontent. Ich nehme mal an du raidest aber noch nicht wirklich lange, richtig?
->Könnte es dann evt. möglich sein das deine Einstellung "Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig!" eeeetwas, ähhmm..."kurzfristig" gedacht ist? 

2. Dir sind andere Spieler eigentlich shiceegal. Denen ihr Spielkspaß? Dir doch wurscht, Hauptache ich hab grad Spaß, wenn die gelangweilt sind...wayne!
->Wäre es nicht logisch, daß wenn deine Gruppe etwa 2-3 Wochen früher mit PdoK begonnen hätte, ihr es also schon seit Wochen clear hättet, daß dann *du* automatisch in den Kreis der Gelangweilten aufsteigen würdest? 
Wäre es *DIR* dann egal wenn irgendein Hirni schreibt: "Dein Spielspaß? Mir doch shiceegal! Geh mal an die Sonne, du Leiche!"


Nun stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Kannst du soweit denken, oder überfordert es dich?


----------



## Maleas (8. Dezember 2009)

Klar war es damals schwieriger. MC / BWL hat man locker 1,5 Jahre geraidet, bis man seine 8 !!! Set-Teile voll hatte. Fläschchen waren Luxus und 40 Mann organisiert zu bekommen, war wohl die eigentliche Herausforderung. Ausserdem waren damals die Raids neu. An Bosstaktiken und Encounter musste man sich erstmal gewöhnen. So ein Chromaggus oder Nefarian Kampf hat seine 30min. gedauert. Jeder Wipe war schmerzlich. Heute hat man doch schon vor dem Patchrelease Videos und Guides vom PTR.

25er Anoob Hardmode in PDK ist sicher vergleichbar mit damaligen Nefarian Kämpfen, aber wenn ich 4x die Woche (dank 4IDs) die gleichen Bosse lege, habe ich keine Lust mehr auf Hardmodes. Toll ... Anoob macht mehr Schaden und ist schwieriger ... aber ich habe ihn ja die Woche schon 3 mal im 10er n&h und 25er n gelegt. Wo ist da die Abwechslung? Raidcontent verbraucht sich schneller, weil man im 10er / 25er normal Modus ruck zuck durch ist. Hardmodes bieten da kaum Lust und Motivation.

Aber ich beschwere mich nicht. So schön das damals in MC, BWL, AQ und Naxx alles war ... die Zeiten sind vorbei. Ich persönlich will nicht ein Jahr warten, bis in einer Raidinstanz der Endboss liegt. Ich habe lieber kleinere und leichtere Raidinstanzen, dafür aber alle 4 Monate neue. Ich habe keine Zeit mehr für 20 Raidstunden pro Woche, und auch keine Lust mehr Schwarzen Lotus zu farmen um dann in Scholo beim Alchi Labor ein Fläschchen herstellen zu können. Ich bin zufrieden, denn ich habe mehr Spielspass pro Stunde und weniger Getöse und Gefarme. 

Ich könnte mir folgenden Kompromiss vorstellen.

10er und 25er sind unterschiedliche Instanzen. Wie damals z.B. ZA / Kara waren 10er und Schlangenschrein und Tempel waren 25er Instanzen. Diese Trennung sorgt für Abwechslung, und man sieht nicht 4mal die Woche die gleichen Bosse.

Ausserdem sollten Endbosse einer Raidinstanz nur im 10er / 25er Hardmode verfügbar sein. Casuals haben genug Bosse für einen entspannten Durchlauf, und der Endboss ist dann eine Herausforderung für die Hardcore Fraktion. Klar, Arthas als Storyboss sollte dann kein Endboss sein. Algalon in Ulduar ist so ein Beispiel - er sollte nur etwas mehr im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Rolandos (8. Dezember 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Mal kurz übersetzen:
> 
> 1. Du clearst derzeit mit einer fast zufälligen Gruppe den derzeitigen Endcontent. Ich nehme mal an du raidest aber noch nicht wirklich lange, richtig?
> ->Könnte es dann evt. möglich sein das deine Einstellung "Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig!" eeeetwas, ähhmm..."kurzfristig" gedacht ist?
> ...



Da kann ich mal wieder lauthals lachen.

Du hast doch selber Schuld wenn du gelangweilt bist und keinen Spass mehr hast. Spiel weniger, lass dir Zeit, dann hast du auch lange Spass an der Sache. Das mit der Sonne trifft eher auf dich zu, ähm nein, du bist bestimmt Braungebrannt, -- von der Sonne, ------ über Nordend. 
Der Schwierigskeitsgrad ist gut so wie er ist. 
Natürlich haben Spieler die täglich 24 Stunden Spielen müssen, keinen Spass mehr, das ist wohl richtig, aber wie gesagt selber schuld.
Finde ich immer witzig in der Gilde, kommt man Mittwochabends so gegen 20.00 Uhr ON, fragt in der Gilde:
"Hat jemand Lust auf......."   Kommen dann die Antworten wie schon ID, oder Schon gewesen usw.
Dann fragt man dann, vielleicht Lust auf ....... die selben Antworten.
Habe hat ein Großteil der Gildentypen die kleinen Schlachtzüge Ony Ak Obsi pdk schon abgeharkt. Na ja, für solche Idioten ist es natürlich langweilig. 

Ich für meinen will in der Woche täglich einen kleinen Schlachtzug spielen oder auch nicht, am WE dann einen größeren und gut ist. Oder ich spiel einfach mal kein WoW und mache etwas anderes. 

Das solltest du auch mal anstreben, dann wird es nicht so schnell langweilig.


----------



## Cyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Da kann ich mal wieder lauthals lachen.



Glaub ich dir aufs Wort!
Denn deine restliche "Argumentation" klingt auch nach Menschen, die vorzugsweise im Sandkasten Förmchen entwenden und dann das Gegenüber auslachen.
Ebenso wie deine naive Überteibung alá 24 Stunden, etc.

Warum gehst du auf keine sinnvoll vorgebrachten Argumente ein? Man muss nicht immer sofort eine gegenläufige Meinung übernehmen, man darf ruhig bei der eigenen bleiben, aber über Kritik darf man durchaus auch einmal 2 Minuten nachdenken und versuchen sie zu entkräften, sofern man das denn wünscht und/oder sofern man *kann*.

Du hingegen: "Dir ist langweilig? -> Ahhh, du spielst dann mit Sicherheit 24 Stunden, spiel weniger du Idiot, dann ist das Spiel wieder interessanter!"
Die Dummheit solcher Aussagen und Vermutungen sollte doch sogar dir klar werden, nein? (Ok, ich bin mir sogar sicher "nein"...)


Tut mir leid, aber für Leute wie dich sind jegliche Posts die über 3 Worte hinaus gehen einfach Zeitverschwendung, aber ähnliches hörst du wohl nicht zum erstenmal.


Ps: Ich versuchs mal mit ebensolcher Übertreibung, Vermutung und dämlicher Intolleranz: 
Du Suchti spielst jeden Tag paar Stunden WoW *kreisch*, am Wochenende sogar länger? Gehst nur offline wenn deine Pro-Gilde schon ID´s im Endcontent hat? 
Wohl kein RL, H4 und kennst nur den Keller deines Elternhauses?


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Dezember 2009)

Also bitte! Spottet doch nicht über Rolandos! Seine Idee - weniger spielen, mehr Zeit lassen, dann länger Spaß haben - ist doch grenzgenial. Wenn man das konsequent weiterdenkt, also zb. jeden Tag nur 10 Minuten zockt, kommt man mit WOW das ganze Leben durch und ist immer noch nicht fertig damit. Das wirkliche Geniale daran: Blizzard braucht dann gar keinen neuen Content mehr entwickeln, denn mit einer Spielzeit von 10 Minuten pro Tag ist man auch nach 50 Jahren mit dem derzeitigen Content bei weitem nicht durch. Was das unser aller bester Freund, Activison Blizzard, an Entwicklungskosten sparen würde, unglaublich!


----------



## Nexilein (8. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Die Pre-Qs wirds auch net mehr geben, weil dann viele Casuals und andere, die einfach nix können, aufhören werden, weil sie kein Bock darauf haben.



*Hust* Blödsinn *Hust*

Casuals sind sicher auch am Klimawandel schuld weil sie öfter Blähungen haben...

Prequests waren in BC vor allem für Progressraider nervig. Es hatten nämlich unglaublich viele Raids SSC und FdS bis auf Vashj und Kael auf Farmstatus und konnten trotzdem nicht Hyal raiden.
Die übrigen Prequests waren ja wirklich nicht der Rede wert. Und warum sollten Casuals und Leute die nix können an Prequests scheitern, wenn man doch die ach so leichte PdoK random clearen kann....


----------



## Nerjyana (8. Dezember 2009)

Die suboptimale Interpretation kongenialen Gedankenguts durch blasierte Primadonnen erzeugt heftigen, ja bisweilen heftigsten Antagonismus – aber halt…

Unwürdige, unwissende Diener des großen Magister ActiBlizz, die wir sind, steht es uns weder frei noch zu, an jegliche Form von Tadelung der Abtrünnigen zu denken, geschweige denn ihn (den Tadel) auszusprechen…

SO WHAT???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (8. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Da kann ich mal wieder lauthals lachen.
> 
> Du hast doch selber Schuld wenn du gelangweilt bist
> 
> ...



Nur um ein paar der Gustostückchen für die Nachwelt nochmal festzuhalten.

Rolandos kommt also Mittwoch (!) gegen 20 Uhr an den PC und da haben seine Gildenkollegen ( aka Idioten denen langweilig ist) fast den gesamten "Content" schon durch. Mal davon ausgehend das die Idioten denen langweilig ist gegen Mittag online kamen wären das cirka 8 Stunden Spielzeit. Im selben Posting jedoch klagt Rolandos über Dauer-24h Spieler....also was darfs denn nun sein ?

Genial, oder ?


----------



## Braamséry (9. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Da kann ich mal wieder lauthals lachen.
> 
> Du hast doch selber Schuld wenn du gelangweilt bist und keinen Spass mehr hast. Spiel weniger, lass dir Zeit, dann hast du auch lange Spass an der Sache. Das mit der Sonne trifft eher auf dich zu, ähm nein, du bist bestimmt Braungebrannt, -- von der Sonne, ------ über Nordend.
> Der Schwierigskeitsgrad ist gut so wie er ist.
> ...



Cool, ich wusst gar ent, dass ich zu BC immer 24/7 online war. Hmm, ach du wusstest es ja, dann is ja gut.

Also sry, aber sowas nannte man früher ne Flachpfeife. 

Der argumentiert net, sondern sagt seine überaus inter... ne dumme Meinung.

Wenn ich mit 8Std raiden (zu BC) sprich etwas mehr als 1 Std im Durchschnitt am Tag zu viel geraidet habe, dann weiß ich ja net. Und wenn dan farmen für Flasks, Tränke etc und vllt die ein oda andere Hero mit Freunden dazu kam muss es ja zu viel gewesen sein.



Nexilein schrieb:


> *Hust* Blödsinn *Hust*
> 
> Casuals sind sicher auch am Klimawandel schuld weil sie öfter Blähungen haben...
> 
> ...



Naja, ich weiß ja net wie es bei dir war. Aber zeig mir mal ne Casualgilde, die vllt 1-2 Raidtage zu BC hatte und TK war, bevor die Pre abgeschafft wurde. Klar gabs einige, aber viele auch nicht. Und warum? Weil es da so nen netten Boss namens Magtheridon an der Ende der Q gab, der doch um einige härter war als Gruul und Kara und wo viele wochenlang gewiped sind. 
Die MH pre war natürlich verdammt schwer, aber das machte es doch so interressant, außerdem musste man eben einen Content clear haben um den nächsten zu sehen.

Is doch im RL net anders. Oder hast du es schonmal gesehn, dass jemand nach der Berufsausbildung gleich nen hohen Posten in ner Firma bekam? Ich denke wenn schon ultra-selten und so gehört sichs im Spiel auch. Eine gewisse Ordnung zu bewahren gehört einfach dazu.



Enyalios schrieb:


> Nur um ein paar der Gustostückchen für die Nachwelt nochmal festzuhalten.
> 
> Rolandos kommt also Mittwoch (!) gegen 20 Uhr an den PC und da haben seine Gildenkollegen ( aka Idioten denen langweilig ist) fast den gesamten "Content" schon durch. Mal davon ausgehend das die Idioten denen langweilig ist gegen Mittag online kamen wären das cirka 8 Stunden Spielzeit. Im selben Posting jedoch klagt Rolandos über Dauer-24h Spieler....also was darfs denn nun sein ?
> 
> Genial, oder ?



Wie schon gesagt bin ich neuerdings zu BC-Zeiten ein 24/7 Spieler gewesen^^


----------



## roffell (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht warum sich alle so aufregen?

Es ist doch für jeden etwas dabei! Für alle die, die nicht so viel Zeit haben und/oder das Spiel nicht so gut beherrschen ist es nun einmal einfacher geworden, denn schließlich bezahlen die casuals genau so Geld für das Game wie die HardcoreRaider. Und niemand zwingt die HardcoreRaider die einfachen Modes zu machen. Dafür gibts nunmal den Hardmode. Und ich denke mal Hardmode ist nicht einfacher als wie die Raidinis zu Level 60er Zeiten.
Schon Super Mario World konnte man durchspielen, auch ohne die ganz schweren Level meistern zu müssen. Und für die, die es härter wollten gabs die Specialzone. 

Ach ja und was einige vielleicht verwechseln, wir reden über den Schwierigkeitsgrad, nicht über die Spieldauer.
Wer viel Zeit hat soll erstmal seine Erfolgspunkte voll bekommen bevor er meckert. 
Wer es schwer mag soll erstmal alle Hardmodes schaffen
Wer wenig Zeit hat soll die einfachen Inis / Raids machen und nicht über den Hardmode meckern.

Und wer meckert dass selbst der Hardmode zu einfach ist, dem muss schon damals zu 60er Zeiten das Naxx zu einfach gewesen sein.


----------



## Spellman (11. Dezember 2009)

> ... denn schließlich bezahlen die casuals genau so Geld für das Game wie die HardcoreRaider.



Krass, das Argument hatte noch nie einer..... ich spar mir mal die Gegenargumentation... SuFu dürfte dafür reichen ^^




> Und ich denke mal Hardmode ist nicht einfacher als wie die Raidinis zu Level 60er Zeiten.



Argumente, die mit "ich denke mal" beginnen, sind meist seeehhhrrr stichhaltig.




> Schon Super Mario World konnte man durchspielen, auch ohne die ganz schweren Level meistern zu müssen. Und für die, die es härter wollten gabs die Specialzone.



Ja, die schweren Level musste man nicht machen... aber wie du selbst sagst, waren dies extra Level, ergo Content und nicht einfach die selbe Ini, nur schwerer.
Somit kannst du nicht einfach zusätzlichen Content mit einem zusätzlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad gleichsetzen.


----------



## Exeone (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die letzten zwei tage mal das neue LFG Tool ausgiebig getestet weswegen ich in fast jeder Hero innie war wohlgemerkt inzen bei denen ich noch nicht mal im normalen modus drin war.

Naja auf jedenfall waren welche dabei die wir in 15 Minuten durch hatten und das wäre in BC undenkbar gewesen genau sowenig wie die Tatsache das ich damit Q Items eingegangen bin und CC gab es schon mal gar nicht. Also ja es ist auf jedenfall viel zu einfach


----------



## Kwink123 (11. Dezember 2009)

Die Schwirigkeit der Instanzen mit 3.3 sind so, wie ich es mir gewünscht habe!


----------



## Roperi69 (11. Dezember 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Warum gehst du auf keine sinnvoll vorgebrachten Argumente ein?



Weil sie bei Dir nicht vorhanden sind, um nur einen der Gründe zu nennen.....


----------



## C0deX (11. Dezember 2009)

Der neue Content/Flügel ist ein Witz entweder hätte es schwerer kommen sollen oder mehr aufmachen man hat an einem Raidabend clear das ist lame. Allerdings ist es schon spaßig die Luftschlacht usw Blizz gib mir mehr davon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (11. Dezember 2009)

roffell schrieb:


> Und wer meckert dass selbst der Hardmode zu einfach ist, dem muss schon damals zu 60er Zeiten das Naxx zu einfach gewesen sein.



Also ich hab, weil ich ja seit 3.2. net mehr spiele, mal bei nem Kumpel Anub25 HM miterlbene dürfen und, da er wie ich nen hunter spielt, auch selbst antesten dürfen.

Ich war überrascht wie wenig ich zu tun hatte um ehrlich zu sein.

Vergleich das ma mit Naxx.

Klar is das heutzutage einfach, aber die Bosse haben die gleichen fähigkeiten. Pack die mal in eine High-End ini wie SW. Dann merkt man, dass das mehr als schwer war.



Spellman schrieb:


> Argumente, die mit "ich denke mal" beginnen, sind meist seeehhhrrr stichhaltig.
> 
> Ja, die schweren Level musste man nicht machen... aber wie du selbst sagst, waren dies extra Level, ergo Content und nicht einfach die selbe Ini, nur schwerer.
> Somit kannst du nicht einfach zusätzlichen Content mit einem zusätzlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad gleichsetzen.



Argumente mit "Ich denke" sind keine Argumente, weil sie auf dem Denken des Einzelnen bestehen, der dies nicht durch eigene Ehrfahrung belöegen kann.

Super-Mario war für mich und ist immernoch etwas großartiges, weil der Einfallsreichtum bei den Entwickerln manchmal sehr groß ist. Man schaue sich nur Super-Mario 64 an, damals begann es schon großartig.



C0deX schrieb:


> Der neue Content/Flügel ist ein Witz entweder hätte es schwerer kommen sollen oder mehr aufmachen man hat an einem Raidabend clear das ist lame. Allerdings ist es schon spaßig die Luftschlacht usw Blizz gib mir mehr davon...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Luftschlacht ist auch mal wieder was interressantes. Aber sonst? Also sry, der Einfallsreichtum bei Blizz geht gegen Null.

Früher unterschied sich jeder Boss vom andern. Heute unterscheiden die sich mehr vom Aussehen als von der Taktik und den Fähigkeiten (ich rede net von den namen der Fähigkeiten)


----------



## valibaba (11. Dezember 2009)

> Früher unterschied sich jeder Boss vom andern. Heute unterscheiden die sich mehr vom Aussehen als von der Taktik und den Fähigkeiten (ich rede net von den namen der Fähigkeiten)



Komm bring doch ein paar Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... PdK hat meiner Meinung nach kreative Bosse, sowie Ulduar und Jetzt ICC... Klar gewisse Fähigkeiten sind etwa ähnlich wie ne Debuffs, Nova oder Flächenschaden ect. , aber dadurch, dass sich durch die verschiedenen grundfähigkeiten Verschiedene Zusammenstellungen machbar sind werden die Boss Kämpfe NIE genau gleich!!! Vielleicht ähnlich aber Grundsätzlich hast du recht... nach 5Jahren WoW gehn den Entwicklern leider langsam die Ideen aus für NEUE Bossfähigkeiten.  Ich finde die Kämpfe dennoch immernoch hochspannend, da Blizzard gute Kombinationen von Fähigkeiten einbringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Zwillinge, Freya, Mimiron und Hodir waren soper toll zu bekämpfen ... und der neueste Zuwachs ist soar aus einer neuen Hero inni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ick <3  der Kampf ist für ein Hero Boss echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (11. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß ja net wie es bei dir war. Aber zeig mir mal ne Casualgilde, die vllt 1-2 Raidtage zu BC hatte und TK war, bevor die Pre abgeschafft wurde. Klar gabs einige, aber viele auch nicht. Und warum? Weil es da so nen netten Boss namens Magtheridon an der Ende der Q gab, der doch um einige härter war als Gruul und Kara und wo viele wochenlang gewiped sind.
> Die MH pre war natürlich verdammt schwer, aber das machte es doch so interressant, außerdem musste man eben einen Content clear haben um den nächsten zu sehen.
> 
> Is doch im RL net anders. Oder hast du es schonmal gesehn, dass jemand nach der Berufsausbildung gleich nen hohen Posten in ner Firma bekam? Ich denke wenn schon ultra-selten und so gehört sichs im Spiel auch. Eine gewisse Ordnung zu bewahren gehört einfach dazu.



Das ist ein tolles Beispiel! *daumen hoch*


----------



## Braamséry (11. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Komm bring doch ein paar Beispiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OK:

Lurker, Leotheras, Vashj, Hydross, Karathress, Morogrim, A'lar, Solarian, Voidreaver, Kael'thas, Arans Schemen, Terestian Siechhuf, Nethergroll, Theater-Event, Schach-Event, Kurator, Gruul, Maulgar, Magtheridon, Anetheron, Kaz'rogal, Azgalor, Archimonde, Naj'entus, Supremus, Akamas Schemen, Teron Blutschatten, Gurtogg Siedeblut, Relikt der Seelen, Mutter Sharaz, Rat der Illidari, Illidan, Kalecgos, Brutallus (auch wenn er eig nur auf DMG gesetzt hat, war er durch den einzigartig, nötigen Schaden trotzdem wie kein zweiter), Teufelsruch, Eredar Twins, M'uru, Kil'jaeden.

So reichen diese Bossbsps, die jeweils 2-3 einzigartige Fähigkeiten bzw Specials im Bossfight hatten, die diesen Kampf so einzigartig gemacht haben?

Nicht zu vergessen die unzähligen Trashmobgrps, die jeweils wieder einzigartige Taktiken benötigten, die man sonst kaum wo anders fand oder kaum ein zweites Mal.

UND

ich muss leider sagen, dass sich Blizzard wirklich kaum anstrengt.
Weil mal so verglichen haben sie von SW zu Ulduar (weil der Einsteigercontent in Wotlk selbst mit guten fähigkeiten zu easy is) nich wirklich viel an Einfallsreichtum gebraucht um gute bosse hervorzubringen.

Und wenn man sich SW anguckt hat jeder Boss eine einzigartige Taktik, die wenig Fehler erlaubte was heute leider nicht der Fall ist. Wenn man sich so den World 1st der Eredar twins anguckt sieht man wie man Ende selbst bei denen der DMG fehlt, damit der Tank überlebt und die eine noch im Raid rumrennt. Wenn heute mal DMG fehlt isses ja sogar fast egal, weil die Bosse vergleichsweise so wenig hp haben, dass es keine stört, wenn mal jmd down is.


----------



## Gerti (11. Dezember 2009)

Was laberst du für einen Mist?
1. War man mit 1,5k DPS zu BC Zeiten schon ein "guter DD", du warst in ner Heroic glücklich, wenn alle über 1k waren. 2k wurden nur von wenigen bei Brutallus geknackt (nerf Patch außenvorgelassen)
2. Waren HP relativ uninteressant. Wurden erst ab BT (Najentus) interessant.
3. Das 80er Naxx hat mit dem 60er Naxx garnichts zu tun. Warst mal das orginal Naxx? Ich fands auf 70 scherer als das heutige 10er. Wie schnell man da noch mit 40 70ern wipen, weil 1(!!!!) Pet auf den falschen Mob lief... Die Reiter sind zB ein Witz gegenüber dem "orginal". naxx an sich ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Also wurden einfach alles fähigkeiten, die den kampf schwer machen weggelassen. Manaburn beim Instructor? fehlanzeige, aber genug der beispiele.
4. Algalon war NICHT auf dem PTR und erkläre mal kael ohne guide leuten die den boss garnicht kennen.
5. Wir haben ein DKP system was casual freundlich ist. man bekommt itempunkte und ansesenheitspunkte und man erhält ne summe aus AP:IP

also mecker mal nicht sinnlosrum....


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (29. Januar 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> EDIt: Da ich sehr oft falsch verstanden wurde, möchte ich nochmal erläutern, was ich eigentlich genau sagen will:
> WoW bekam tatsächlich mit der Zeit immer mehr Features die das Spiel vereinfachen sollten. Natürlich wurde bei der Ankünding solcher Features immer wieder heftig diskutiert und fast jeder war dagegen. Doch kaum sind diese Features auf den Live-Servern oder anderwertig verfügbar, empfängt sie jeder mit offenen Armen. Man benutzt sie alltäglich und man ist sich gar nicht mehr bewusst, dass es nur Features sind, nein. Man muss sie nicht benutzen! ich rede jetzt nicht davon mit T4 Ulduar zu gehen sondern von den Addons und etlichen winzigen Dingen, die man benutzen kann, aber nicht muss. Doch die Spieler benutzen sie, sie benutzen sie und nachher schreien sie alles wäre zu einfach. Und das, genau das ist es wovon ich rede.



Ich geb dir punktuell bei deinem Beitrag recht, aber der Teil hier wurde glaub ich nur aus Frust geschrieben, nicht verstanden zu werden ^^'
Die kleinen Addons sind scheiß egal. Die kleinen Addons machen es nicht aus, dass der Boss leichter wird. Das ganze neue Suche nach Gruppe System ist gut, keine frage, aber es ist halt auch dumm. Die ganze Gruppe bekommt nen Fetten Bonus wenn man das Tool benutzt. Das ist fast wie ein zusätzlicher Spieler.

Und naja, klar kann man sagen "dann benutz es halt nicht, ätsch" aber das ist ne Kleinkinderantwort.

Man MUSS es benutzen, um inzwischen überhaupt irgendwo rein zu kommen, ausser man sammelt sich immer seine Freunde zusammen, wobei das in meinem Fall z.b. nicht klappt.
"Warum sollten wir denn so gehen, 5% Mehr Schaden, 5% mehr Leben, und man bekommt auch noch geld und Marken dafür" Das Ding daraus ist halt, man bekommt kein Erfolgsgefühl mehr in WoW, man rennt einfach durch twohittet jeden mob, lootet, legt an, und gut is. 

Übrigends:
Ich hab nen Weg gefunden Instanzen wieder lustiger für mich zu machen. Und zwar geh ich mit meinem Schurken und nen Schattenpriester-Freund zu 2. da rein, klatsch den Mobs ein Verkrüppelndes Gift drauf, und schau einfach dass mein Freund die Aggro hält. So kommt wieder mehr Taktik rein, zeigt aber zum Schluss dann doch in was für lächerliche Verhältnisse WoW kommt, ein Schurke und ein Shadow gehen zu 2. Hero Instanzen durch, und wenn sie zum Boss kommen, laden sie eben noch schnell nen Freund der Tanken kann, der Priester benutzt schnell mal einfach so ruck zuck seinen 2 Skillbaum und heilt.

Okay, aber ich bin jetzt zum schluss ganz schön abgeschweift... Naja, hier mal noch meine Gründe, stimmen übrigends auch immer mal wieder mit deinen Gründen zusammen.
Ah, aber noch zum Schluss... die Vorbereitung is blödsinn ^^ das gabs schon im aller ersten WoW, vor allen anderen Addons.

 I 	I 	 	I 	 I
 I I 	 	I 	 I
 I 	I 	 	I 	 I
 V V 	 	V 	 V

Ich muss manchen schon Recht geben dass zwar die Bosse an sich schon okay währen, 
*aber man muss das ja mal im Ganzen sehen:*

 1. Im Vergleich zu früher extrem aufgestockte Ausrüstungsgegenstände ( -> vll benutzt ihr ja auch ganz gern den scherz "World of Gearcraft")
Die Atributwerte der Spieler steigen so Stark an, dass es allen klar sein muss, dass die Bosse dadurch auch leichter werden. Mehr Dmg, mehr Heilung und mehr Leben, ohne Mehr Anspruch.
 2. "Juhu ich hab Randoms" Buff

5% Mehr schaden und 5% mehr Leben für den GANZEN Raid bedeuted natürlich auch erheblich mehr Schaden und dadurch auch weniger Aufwand.
 3. Immer mehr für PVE "unausgeglichene" Fähigkeiten

Fast jede Klasse kann irgendwie Bomben, und seine Aggro abschieben. -> Tank wird entlastet und der Schaden fast aller Mitglieder verteilt sich auf alle Mobs
 4. Hochwertige Ausrüstungen für Lau

Man geht einfach in Heros, staubt die Marken ab und kauft sich dafür einwandfreies Raid - Equip
*Mein Fazit daraus ist einfach*: 
Die Spieler wurden soooo stark aufgepowert, dass das ganze Spiel nur noch viel zu einfach sein MUSS, es sei dann man Stellt sich den Bossen mit 5Mann weniger, oder so ähnlich.
Der "Skill" den man früher brauchte, ist abgeschafft durch Rüstungen und Fähigkeiten. 

*Das Hauptproblem*
ist meiner Meinung nach also die Rüstung. Man muss einfach nicht mal mehr ansatzweise so scharf aufpassen wie in den früheren WoW. Vergleicht doch alleine mal Karazhan mit Naxx, sogar Kara war mit Randoms "anspruchsvoll", einfach nur weil man nicht alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen hat. Man musste tunen, skillen, mehr aufpassen, etc.


----------



## Gerti (29. Januar 2010)

Raddwa schrieb:


> *Mein Fazit daraus ist einfach*:
> Die Spieler wurden soooo stark aufgepowert, dass das ganze Spiel nur noch viel zu einfach sein MUSS, es sei dann man Stellt sich den Bossen mit 5Mann weniger, oder so ähnlich.
> Der "Skill" den man früher brauchte, ist abgeschafft durch Rüstungen und Fähigkeiten.
> 
> ...



Aktuell ist WoW auch noch anspruchsvoll, zwar nicht mehr so wie früher, aber noch anspruchsvoll. Yogg+1, da hilft dir Gear kaum, wenns die Leute verkacken, bei Algalon muss man auch haltwegs aufpassen, Mimiron ist auch nen Encounter, wo man nicht alles durch Equip ausgleichen kannst. Beim Prof musst du auf extremviel achten und bei der Lady müssen die Healer auf Zack sein... also es gibt noch genug, was einem fordert. Auch die Meta-Achievements sind recht knackig teilweise und ich freu mich schon auf den Hero Modus von ICC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar gilt oft DPS>All, aber bei einigen sachen nicht und guck mal, wie viele diese "einigen Sachen" down haben und wer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (29. Januar 2010)

Da es schon wieder xte Post zu diesem Thema ist, lese ich mir den Müll erst garnicht durch.
Spielt es oder lasst es halt, denn wer nicht will der hat schon oder so 0.o

viel spass


----------



## Gerti (29. Januar 2010)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Da es schon wieder xte Post zu diesem Thema ist, lese ich mir den Müll erst garnicht durch.
> Spielt es oder lasst es halt, denn wer nicht will der hat schon oder so 0.o
> 
> viel spass



Der xte Post ist ein paar Monate alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (29. Januar 2010)

Jo klar der rest wurd wenigstens fix gelöscht ^^


----------



## Kalikas (29. Januar 2010)

es dürfen sich nur Leute aufregen die alles auf Hardmode gemacht haben das es zu leicht ist.


----------



## Braamséry (29. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Aktuell ist WoW auch noch anspruchsvoll, zwar nicht mehr so wie früher, aber noch anspruchsvoll. Yogg+1, da hilft dir Gear kaum, wenns die Leute verkacken, bei Algalon muss man auch haltwegs aufpassen, Mimiron ist auch nen Encounter, wo man nicht alles durch Equip ausgleichen kannst. Beim Prof musst du auf extremviel achten und bei der Lady müssen die Healer auf Zack sein... also es gibt noch genug, was einem fordert. Auch die Meta-Achievements sind recht knackig teilweise und ich freu mich schon auf den Hero Modus von ICC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die meisten, wie du, messen WoW auch nur am Schweirgsten was das Spiel zu bieten hat. 

Nimm mal alles zusammen. Leveln, Raiden, Heros.

Da fällt mir nur ein, dass es viel viel zu einfach ist. 

Das Raiden bisauf sowas wie Yoggi, Algalon, Anub 25 HC is da wenig sehr anspruchsvolles, gescheige denn anspruchsvolles.


----------



## Enyalios (29. Januar 2010)

Kalikas schrieb:


> es dürfen sich nur Leute aufregen die alles auf Hardmode gemacht haben das es zu leicht ist.



Ist mir eine Ehre endlich den Menschen kennengelernt zu haben der darüber entscheidet worüber ich mich aufregen darf.

Ich wusste Heute ist MEIN TAG, yippieh !


----------



## Numekz (29. Januar 2010)

WoW ist zu einfach !!11elf 
aber damit müssen wir leben.. ist nicht schön, aber ist halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (14. Februar 2010)

Auf der einen Seite stimme ich dir zu, aber auf der anderen widerum nicht!
======================================================
*WoW ist wirklich einfach geworden*, da gibt es keinen Zweifel, aber es gibt noch genug Herausforderungen! Zum Beispiel PDK 25er auf Heroisch, oder sogar ICC 25er auf Heroisch. Das muss man erst einmal schaffen, sagen auch Top-Gilden. Außerdem soll jeder gleichberechtigt sein, sagt das Blizzard-Team, denn sonst ist es ja unfair. Wenn es dir zu langweilig wird, kannst du ja mal wieder einen Charakter von 1-80 , ohne irgendeine Hilfe [Gold, Accountgebundene-Gegenstände] machen und auch mal die Questtexte lesen und die Geschichte von WoW begreifen. Das machen die wenigsten, weil es denen nur darum geht: "Muss 80 werden! Muss 50.000 Gold haben! Muss alle Erfolge haben!" So gut wie jeder vergisst die Story, aber wer sie "begreift; lebt", verdient meinen Respekt. Alles was ich dir dazu sagen kann.
_Wenn es dir wirklich viel, viel zu leicht ist, dann hör kurzzeitig oder ganz auf... Das wäre allerdings schade._..

P.S.: Die Geschichte von WoW ist wirklich *genial* ! Lasst die euch nicht entgehen und findet die geschichtlichen Aspekte in WoW. Da habt ihr genug zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*T3rm1n4tr Ende.*


----------



## XBroganX (14. Februar 2010)

Ich sags mal so: 
Ich finde nich WoW is zu einfach geworden.
Das einzige was einfacher wurde, ist der Weg zu gutem Equip. Die Encounter sind früher wie heute einigermaßen gleich schwer, wenn denn das Equip heutzutage nich so extrem stark wäre.
Das ist imo der einzige aber gravierende Unterschied.


----------



## Shaila (15. Februar 2010)

Wer jetzt noch sagt, das WoW nicht einfacher/anspruchsloser geworden ist, der verschließt wohl die Augen vor dem Spiel. Es ist definitiv einfacher geworden. Die Frage ist ob das gut oder schlecht ist. Für Blizzard allerdings scheint es wirtschaftlich gesehen gut zu sein, in sofern ist es gut.


----------



## Nevistus (15. Februar 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.




/sign


----------



## TheGui (15. Februar 2010)

da wir heute gnadenlos an lichking 25er gewiped sind, sag ich mal, so einfach is es dan doch noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (15. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wer jetzt noch sagt, das WoW nicht einfacher/anspruchsloser geworden ist, der verschließt wohl die Augen vor dem Spiel. Es ist definitiv einfacher geworden. Die Frage ist ob das gut oder schlecht ist. Für Blizzard allerdings scheint es wirtschaftlich gesehen gut zu sein, in sofern ist es gut.



Die Zahlen sind rückläufig. Wäre es das beste würden die Zahlen zumindest auf gleichem Stand bleiben. 



TheGui schrieb:


> da wir heute gnadenlos an lichking 25er gewiped sind, sag ich mal, so einfach is es dan doch noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt, alle messen es am Schwierigsten. 
Wie fandest du denn die anderen Bosse in ICC? Die ersten waren bestimmt ein kracher... Denke mal bis auf 4 Boss ist in ICC nicht das hohe Niveu was man erwarten sollöte bei der Endcontent Raidinstanz. Was da nu noch kommen mag, mal außen vor.


----------



## TheGui (15. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, alle messen es am Schwierigsten.
> Denke mal bis auf 4 Boss ist in ICC nicht das hohe Niveu was man erwarten sollöte bei der Endcontent Raidinstanz. Was da nu noch kommen mag, mal außen vor.



sag ich dir wen ich die ersten bosse auf hero gesehen habe.

den das andere nennt sich nicht umsonst Easy mode.


----------



## Fabi122 (15. Februar 2010)

Also, ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber meine Meinung:

Ich spiel wow jetzt seit mitte 2007, was heißt keine dual skillung, snd, mounts erst ab 40 und so weiter und sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich dann meinem schurken mit level 20 ein mount kaufe, fühl ich mich doch irgendwie ein bisschen verarscht.

Was mich stört ist, dass Blizzard den Anfang vereinfacht und das "Ende" erschwert hat. Sonst gäbe es nicht immer so einen Stress um wie viel gear score dps und crit imun bla bla bla.....

Und das kann einen twinker wie mich schon mal was nerven, weil man ja irgendwann, wenn man zum Beispiel ein Jahr Pause gemacht hat, alles irgendwie nachholen muss.


----------



## baumthekaito (15. Februar 2010)

alle die in diesem thread geschrieben haben das wow zu leicht ist mögen mal bitte ihren arthas 25er kill screen posten.

ihr habt keinen? dann habt ihr auch nich das recht zu schreiben das es zu einfach ist


----------



## Braamséry (15. Februar 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> alle die in diesem thread geschrieben haben das wow zu leicht ist mögen mal bitte ihren arthas 25er kill screen posten.
> 
> ihr habt keinen? dann habt ihr auch nich das recht zu schreiben das es zu einfach ist



Soll ich sagen "Wegen Engstirnigkeit hast du kein Recht etwas zu posten"?

... -.-

Wie gesagt:

Guckt euch mal alles außer Algalon, Yogg-Saron, Anub HM 25, 3-4Bosse in ICC das Spiel nochma an.

Dann sagt mir ernsthaft, dass das Leveln und der ganze andere Rest schwer sind. Dann GZ ...


----------



## baumthekaito (15. Februar 2010)

dann geh mal icc hero an biste sicher, dass das so easy is?


----------



## Shaila (15. Februar 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> alle die in diesem thread geschrieben haben das wow zu leicht ist mögen mal bitte ihren arthas 25er kill screen posten.
> 
> ihr habt keinen? dann habt ihr auch nich das recht zu schreiben das es zu einfach ist



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast die Kritiker nicht verstanden.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (15. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

nun, ich sehe es so: Ich habe weder ICC noch PDOK auf Farmstatus und erlebe auch noch häufig Wipes in anderen Raids. Also für alle wird es wohl nicht zu leicht sein sonst würden diese ja nicht wipen, gelle?

Richtig ist natürlich, dass das Leveln vereinfacht wurde. Ich habe zu BC-Zeiten angefangen und da war der Weg auf alle Fälle noch zäher. ABER da gabs ja auch noch kein Lelvel-Cap von 80 sondern lag bei 70. Blizz musste mit WotlK einfach wieder zugeständnisse machen damit jeder (theoretisch) alles sehen kann. 

Wenn Du jetzt frisch 80 wirst sind die Heros durchaus noch vorderend, je nachdem wie oft Du spielst sind sie es irgendwann nicht mehr und werden sogar langweilig. Gestern habe ich mit einer Rnd-Gruppe Burg Utgarde in vielleicht 12 Minuten gemacht. Das ist dann schon lächerlich in meinen Augen auf der anderen Seite weiss ich noch wie ich das erste mal da drinne stand (im normalen Mode) mit meinem grün/blau EQ und mir bei den Drachen ordentlich die Düse ging.


Greetz


----------



## Bergerdos (15. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind rückläufig. Wäre es das beste würden die Zahlen zumindest auf gleichem Stand bleiben.



Wieso sind die Zahlen rückläufig ? WOW hat 11,2 Mio. Abonenten, das ist zwar kein großer Anstieg mehr seit der letzten Bekanntmachung der Zahlen aber auch nicht rückläufig. Der Markt ist was MMOs betrifft eben ziemlich gesättigt, da ist das Halten der Zahlen schonmal ein toller Erfolg.




Braamséry schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, alle messen es am Schwierigsten.
> Wie fandest du denn die anderen Bosse in ICC? Die ersten waren bestimmt ein kracher... Denke mal bis auf 4 Boss ist in ICC nicht das hohe Niveu was man erwarten sollöte bei der Endcontent Raidinstanz. Was da nu noch kommen mag, mal außen vor.



Wie andere schon sagten liegt der Eindruck daß es zu leicht wäre am Equip, wenn Du zu BC-Zeiten mit 25 Leuten die alle mindestens T5 ausgestattet waren in BT bist waren die ersten Bosse auch nicht wirklich sooooo schwer. Zumindest nicht schwerer als wenn Du jetzt mit 25 Leuten die mindestens T9,5 ausgerüstet sind die ersten Bosse in ICC angehst.


----------



## Cyl (15. Februar 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> nun, ich sehe es so: Ich habe weder ICC noch PDOK auf Farmstatus und erlebe auch noch häufig Wipes in anderen Raids. Also für alle wird es wohl nicht zu leicht sein sonst würden diese ja nicht wipen, gelle?
> 
> ...



Es behaupten auch nur einige wenige das der Content für ALLE zu leicht ist, sondern der Großteil der Kritiker behauptet das für etwas bessere/intensivere Spieler kein schwierigerer Content mehr vorhanden ist.
Jeder wird in den Casual-Topf geworfen und muß mit diesem Spielinhalt zufrieden sein. Es gibt keine Alternativen falls man WoW etwas anspuchsvoller spielen möchte.

Wenn dieser Fakt auch von den hier reichlich vertetenen, absolut engstirnig denkenden Gelegenheitsspielern akzeptiert werden würde, gäbs keine 75 Seiten zu dem Thema.

*Jeder* in WoW sollte seine Spielberechtigung haben, auch die Vielspieler, bzw die alten Raidhasen.

Und nein, ich habe LK-Hc nicht down, und zwar weil Blizzard sich mittlerweile nicht mehr anders zu helfen weiß und den lächerlichen Content erst häppchenweise freigibt, um dann noch bescheuerte Try-Beschränkungen einzuführen. Einen größeren Offenbarungseid hätten sie wirklich nicht mehr leisten können.
Würden sie es anders machen, wären nämlich alle guten Raidgilden dort längst durch.


----------



## Tamîkus (15. Februar 2010)

XBroganX schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so:
> Ich finde nich WoW is zu einfach geworden.
> Das einzige was einfacher wurde, ist der Weg zu gutem Equip. Die Encounter sind früher wie heute einigermaßen gleich schwer, wenn denn das Equip heutzutage nich so extrem stark wäre.
> Das ist imo der einzige aber gravierende Unterschied.



die wotlk bosse sind net so wie zu pre bc oder bc den sie verzeihen fehler net wie bei den anderen bossen

ma für mich ... yogg saron auf hardmode ohne wächter ist für mich grad ma so schwer als ob ich illidan zu bc vor dem nerfpatch töten wolte oder muru oder archimonde die überhaupt kein fehelr im kampf verziehen das ein einzieger spieler den raid wipen lies

die leute die scho länger raiden sind die raids heutzutage vl acuh einfacher ma die hardmodes weggenommen 

als ich zu pre bc aq 40 geraidet hab und nach nem halben jahr mit der gilde endlich den endboss gekillt haben und es ma mit yogg algalon oder sonstigen vergleichen sind die net so hart wo wir die dan in 2 wochen gekilt haben jeder falmet hier rum man sol erstma alles auf hardmode schafen pdok den LK auf Hardmode dan kan man meckern aber letztendlich werden icc 25 net ma 1% der gilden auf hardmdoe clear haben und die raid inni macht nur ein brauchteil der des spiels aus heute baut man sich schnell ne ulduar gruppe und geht ma einfach die bosse auf hardmdoe umklatschen um den drachen zu bekommen


----------



## ToxicAvenger (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Cyl,

kein Thema ich verstehe das Problem durchaus und kann mir selber an einer Hand abzählen wie weit ich sein könnte wenn ich "einfach" x-Stunden mehr investieren würde. Es geht mir nicht um Leute wie Dich, die haben tatsächlich einen Grund zu sagen, es ist zu leicht/ zu wenig anspruchsvoller Content. 

Dein Argument des Häppchensweise Content zur Verfügung stellen ist einleuchtend...Ich sage auch, dass wäre der LK mit der Zitdaelle direkt eingepacht worden (sprich direkt alle Flügel offen) wäre der Drops schon lange gelutscht.

Ich spinne das Thema mal einfach einen Schritt weiter....Man muss sich tastsächlich nicht mehr gross anstrengen wenn man derzeit PDK/PDOK/Ulduar ready ist, warum? Ganze einfach: Man muss nur in aller Ruhe Marken farmen, die o.g. Raids machen (vorallem PDK/PDOK) und ist dann irgendwann für ICC startklar und wahrscheinlich gibts im Sommer irgendwann einen Nerf damit soviele wie möglich mit der Veröffentlichung von Cata den LK gelegt haben.

Insofern bin ich bei Dir...Es soll ja jeder was haben.

Greetz


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> die wotlk bosse sind net so wie zu pre bc oder bc den sie verzeihen fehler net wie bei den anderen bossen
> 
> ma für mich ... yogg saron auf hardmode ohne wächter ist für mich grad ma so schwer als ob ich illidan zu bc vor dem nerfpatch töten wolte oder muru oder archimonde die überhaupt kein fehelr im kampf verziehen das ein einzieger spieler den raid wipen lies
> 
> ...


Es wurde jetzt schon in 2 Threads ein Link gepostet, in dem die "Lebensdauer" der Boss von Sunwell mit denen von ICC (Hardmode) bzw Ulduar (Hardmode) verglichen wurde. Zwischen Sunwell und ICC gibt es quasi keinen Unterschied. Nach den dort gelisteten Kriterien (Release zu Firstkill) war Ulduar der härteste Raid, den WoW je gesehen hatte.


----------



## Tamîkus (15. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Es wurde jetzt schon in 2 Threads ein Link gepostet, in dem die "Lebensdauer" der Boss von Sunwell mit denen von ICC (Hardmode) bzw Ulduar (Hardmode) verglichen wurde. Zwischen Sunwell und ICC gibt es quasi keinen Unterschied. Nach den dort gelisteten Kriterien (Release zu Firstkill) war Ulduar der härteste Raid, den WoW je gesehen hatte.



ulduar sol die schwerste sein die es gab als es rauskam ? hab ich gemerkt als wir nach 2 wochen vor yogg standen

die schwerste für ist immer noch clasic naxx das nur ne handvoll gilden clear hatte


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ulduar sol die schwerste sein die es gab als es rauskam ? hab ich gemerkt als wir nach 2 wochen vor yogg standen



Ulduar hardmode.....
Ansonsten kannst du dir den Link ja suchen. Zu finden im "Lächerlich"-Thread oder im "Warum WoW so einfach wurde"-Thread.


----------



## ninchu (15. Februar 2010)

hast du nen pachtvertrag mit dem duden im bezug auf das wort ERGO oder hast du das beim schreiben grad aufgeschnappt und wolltest das ma mitbenutzen?? wenn ja is dir das gelungen.

und es zwingt dich doch keiner die guides zu lesen, such dir 9 andere die das auch nicht mögen und gründet nen 10er raid....aber haltet euch mit 4 k dps als hunter lieber aus icc raus -.-

aber ich hab ma n gutes beispiel für dich:
channel 4(sng): charnameABC: suche noch einen dd für ICC 10er bitte nur mit gear und erfahrung!!!!
sooooo, jetzt findet der ausnahmsweise mal nur 2 leute, einen wie dich, der von guides und so gar nichts hält und einen der vielleicht auch noch nicht in icc war ABER die guides kennt, wen glaubst du nimmt der mit???
ich schließe also aus deinem post eher das du nicht so scharf darauf bist den endcontent zu sehen, was völlig ok ist. 
aber da du offensichtlich auch erst mit bc oder so angefangen hast und allem anschein nach keine ahnung vom raiden zu classiczeiten hast, denn auf die beziehen sich die "mimimi alles ist zu einfach geworden" threats, solltest du nicht rumnölen sondern für dich selbst entscheidungen wie beispielsweise die von mir oben genannte in erwägung ziehen.

und was deine meinung zum dkp angeht: mal ehrlich, für das was du bemängelst is dkp da. wenn einer jede woche nen content macht und nach 5 wochen droppt endlich mal das teil was er braucht dann hat er genug dkp um sich das ding auch zu sichern damit nicht irgendein gimp der das erste oder zweite mal dabei is da auch need drauf würfeln darf. wo siehst du denn da die ungerechtigkeit??


----------



## Tamîkus (15. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ulduar hardmode.....
> Ansonsten kannst du dir den Link ja suchen. Zu finden im "Lächerlich"-Thread oder im "Warum WoW so einfach wurde"-Thread.



ich brauch keine hardmodes zu machn die sind nur dafür da um leute die es sich zu trauen mehr herausforderung zu bieten letztendlich zählt der normale kill 

hardmodes sind nur zu langeweile vertreiebn aber wn du scho von hardmodes labesrt post du doch ma den LK hardmode erfolg da die hardmodes ja scheinbar das wichtigste im spiel ist


----------



## Jarvic (15. Februar 2010)

Nochmal wegen DKP. Ich verstehe nicht, warum so viele Probleme mit DKP haben? Ich finde es wesentlich schlimmer, mit ansehen zu müssen, dass eine handvoll Leute ständiges Würfelglück haben und man selber oder andere eben nicht...das kann schon ganz gewaltig nerven. Auch wenn dann Leute mitwürfeln, die definitiv kein wirkliches Need haben. Ich finde gerade für die Leute, die selten mitkommen, ist DKP ne feine Sache...weil man nämlich DKP auch sparen kann und dann kann man sie auch mal ausgeben. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man mit diesem System umgeht. Letztendlich kann jeder bieten, der Interesse und Need hat. Es ist nämlich so, dass dann plötzlich auch nur die mitbieten, denen der Gegenstand wirklich was bringt...und dieses "ha, da würfel ich mal drauf...das Teil hat Style" hört damit auf. Man kann mit DKP gutes Verhalten belohnen, wie z.B. Fläschen, Fischmahl stellen, Pünktlichkeit usw... Und natürlich kann man Leute, die selten mitkommen nicht gleich stellen mit Leuten, die sich da mehr reinhängen und natürlich auch mehr Rep-Kosten haben usw....Man verdient sich seine DKP und kann sie entsprechend ausgeben....ganz einfaches Leistungs-Prinzip.....nur meine Meinung und so hab ichs erlebt :-)


----------



## Technocrat (15. Februar 2010)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Ich finde es wesentlich schlimmer, mit ansehen zu müssen, dass eine handvoll Leute ständiges Würfelglück haben und man selber oder andere eben nicht...


Ach ja, der Neid.... die Weltliteratur ist voll von Beispielen, was er alles anrichtet, aber die Leute können nicht von ihm lassen.


----------



## Jarvic (15. Februar 2010)

Es ist weniger der Neid....nur wenn man sieht, dass manche Leute auf die Trophae würfeln, diese zum xten Mal bekommen und diese nach eigenen Aussagen eigentlich gar nicht mehr brauchen...da finde ich DKP fairer...


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich brauch keine hardmodes zu machn die sind nur dafür da um leute die es sich zu trauen mehr herausforderung zu bieten letztendlich zählt der normale kill
> 
> hardmodes sind nur zu langeweile vertreiebn aber wn du scho von hardmodes labesrt post du doch ma den LK hardmode erfolg da die hardmodes ja scheinbar das wichtigste im spiel ist



Bist du irgendwie dumm oder was läuft bei dir falsch? Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass du Hardmodes machen müsstest, noch hab ich behauptet, dass ich Hardmodes mache.
Ich hab lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es auf MMO-Champion eine Auflistung der Lebensdauer von Sunwell-, ICC- und Ulduar-Bossen gibt. Und dort kann man dann entnehmen, dass die Bosse in Sunwell nicht länger standen als die von ICC, die Bosse von Ulduar standen am längsten.
Und ja, ICC und Ulduar Angaben beziehen sich auf die Hardmodes, die es in BC noch nicht gab.

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass du dazu in der Lage bist, könntest du eventuell mal formulieren, was du eigentlich von mir möchtest.


----------



## Tidra-on (15. Februar 2010)

Nach knapp 20 Seiten durchlesen hab ich aufgegeben. Es bleibt eh dabei, das sich hier die Gamer in 2 Lager spalten.
Meine Meinung dazu ist folgende.
Ja, Wow ist deutlich leichter geworden.
 - Leveln, Ruf etc in Woltk hat nichts mehr mit "Arbeit" zu tun. Im Spiel wie im richtigen Leben sollte man auch was tun müssen um Erfolg zu haben. Bitte jetzt keine Sprüche ala 13 euro im Monat und will/muss alles haben. Auf der Arbeit muss ich auch meine Kraft und Zeit einsetzen um möglichst erfolgreich zu sein. Das ist Grundvorraussetzung. Wer härter arbeitet bekommt auch mehr Lohn bei gleichen Vorraussetzungen. Wieso sollte das Prinzip aus der realen Welt in Wow keine Bedeutung haben? 
 - Die Spassfraktion. Wer wirklich Spass am Spiel hat (meine Meinung) / haben will, der geht gar nicht erst raiden. Der spielt erstmal den gesamten Content inkl. Classic etc. durch. Der erlebt die kleinen und grossen Geschichten (sofern noch nicht rausgepatcht) die die Welt von Wow zu bieten hat. Und das ist eine ganze Menge. Aber hier greift ja mein nächster Punkt...
 - Je schneller destso besser. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der sogenannten Hero Inis, steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Ausrüstung. Würde der Df nicht einigen ausrüstungstechnisch einen Riegel vorschieben, wär es von level 1 bis wenigstens pdk tauglichkeit gerade mal 1 woche für ambitionierte Zocker. Und DAS soll Sinn der Sache sein? Ich habe rein gar nichts dagegen das jeder den Endcontent sehen soll, aber doch bitte mit etwas mehr Aufwand. 
Ob im realen Leben oder in Games ob Online oder nicht, erreicht nur der etwas der Zeit investiert. Warum ausgerechnet soll das NUR auf WOW nicht zutreffen? 
 - Pre Quests etc. Auch hier stimme ich den sogenanten "Hardcorlern" zu, auch wenn ich selbst keiner bin. Die fehlen einfach - Punkt um. Questen ist für viele zu einem Fremdwort geworden. Stattdessen wird über Goldarmut, zu hohe Reppkosten, und eintönige Daylies gejammert. Das man die nicht mal bräuchte wenn man sich einfach mal den gesamten Content ansieht den Wow zu bieten hat. Darauf kommen die wenigsten. Alleine in NE, kann wer clever questet und levelt, spätestens nach Fjord/Tundra/Öde durchquesten schon 80 sein, und steckt in Folge bei noch ca. 700 verbeleibenden Quests PRO Quest mal eben 15-25 Gold ein. Vom Ruf den man sich dann eben meist gar nicht mühsam über Daylies erarbeiten muss mal ganz zu schweigen.
- Trash Mobs und Co. ...Tja...wo sind die...3 Mobs-->Boss-->3 Mobs-->Boss...usw. ...verglichen mit BC und Classic sind die Inis und Raids KIndergartengeplänkel. Da kann man drüber streiten wie man will, ob Boss A nun mehr MOvement oder DPs benötigt. Faktisch ist das Gefühl mal einen Boss gelegt zu haben kaum noch wie in früheren Zeiten. Anspruch findet man höchstens noch bei 1-2 Bossen in Ulduar, ein wenig PDK (Gruppenabhänig) und ICC...Wenn man denn im Vergleich zu früher von Anspruch reden kann. Bei den Bosskämpfen ist Blizz nicht wirklich viel kreatives eingefallen. Oftmals ertappt man sich dabei wie man gewisse Fähigkeiten der Encounter wieder und wieder antrifft. Aber was ich meinte...je höher man die Heros geht bishin zu hdr...sinkt der Weg zum Boss . Wo man sich früher erstmal den Weg freikämpfen musste, steht man in NE nach 2 MObs den erstem Boss gegenüber. Und selbst dafür ist mittlerweile die Masse zu faul und nutzt eine Abkürzung nach der andern. Was daran noch Spass machen soll, im 15 Minuten Takt durch immer die gleichen Inis ohne jegliche wirkliche Herausforderung zu rennen muss mir mal jemand erklären.

Die Liste lässt sich lange fortsetzen...
Fazit: Ja Wow ist generell leichter geworden. Es gibt noch ein oder 2 wirkliche Herausforderungen. Den Rest bekommt man quasi fürs "Fast"- Nichtstun. Ob das dauerhaft auch Casuals bei der Stange hält...nun ja...die Zeit wirds zeigen. Die Ertfahrung hat mich gelehrt, sinkt der Anspruch kehrt auf Dauer Langeweile ein, was dazu führt das Blizz schneller und schneller nachliefern muss...und genau das führt zu Qualitätseinbussen. 
Mfg


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (15. Februar 2010)

Naja was viele nicht unterscheiden können ist die tatsache dass hardmode und content nichts miteinander zutun haben...
ein hardmode ist lediglich ein schwierigkeitsgrad eines contents....
was wohl die vielzocker mehr aufregt, ist dass ein raid wie derzeit icc als endcontent abgestempelt ist, aber vom schwierigkeitsgrad her nicht an bc herankommt... wir vielzocker haben uns einfach mehr erwartet... 

früher gab es einfach feste 25er raids, welche man nicht umstellen konnte auf hm oder 10er... und diese 25er waren eigentlich auch so ausgelegt dass sie nur mit gilde machbar waren...
und wie es Tamikus schon meinte... früher war ein fehler eines spielers meist bereits das aus des raids (beispiel arans schemen)... 
und man darf einfach nicht vergessen dass früher t-teile nur mit token gedroppt sind, daher bekamen nur gute spieler oder gilden spieler gute teile... heute kann jeder, wirklich jeder an t-teile kommen... 
früher konnte man die highendraider von den normalzockern unterscheiden, heute nicht^^.... weil jeder highendraidequip hat.... 

wenn tokens wieder eingeführt und die marken entfernt würden, währe glaub das problem gegessen... die schlechteren spieler würden nicht heulen weil ihr equip nicht reicht, die guten würden nicht über schlechte lästern und items bekommt man entsprechend dem einsatz den man investiert...

edit: meine antwort kam etwas verspätet da ich arbeiten war...

@Tidra-on: du bringst es wirklich auf den punkt...

ich würd selber noch gern was beifügen... 

früher MUSSTE man sich erstmal n dungeonequip besorgen (gibts heute nichtmehr) um überhaupt ein minimum raidtauglich zu sein... bzw man musste sich erstmal ein set erfarmen und craften (bsp eisschattenzwirnset), heute gibts garkeine sets mehr zu craften... und epic ist leider nichtmehr epic, denn einige blaue items haben gleichen itemlvl wie epicteile... 

ich hoff echt dass in cata nicht das system aus vanilla benutzt wird, denn das war ZU aufwendig, aber wenns so wie bc wird, also dass ein raid ein raid ist und random-gruppen wirklich wieder nach skillungen/critwerte usw fragen müssen um einen raid zu packen...


----------



## Technocrat (15. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Wer härter arbeitet bekommt auch mehr Lohn bei gleichen Vorraussetzungen. Wieso sollte das Prinzip aus der realen Welt in Wow keine Bedeutung haben?



Eben. Und für WoW zahlen wir. Und dafür, das wir zahlen, sollen wir arbeiten müssen, damit wir das bekommen, wofür wir bezahlt haben? Was stimmt bei Dir nicht?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (15. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eben. Und für WoW zahlen wir. Und dafür, das wir zahlen, sollen wir arbeiten müssen, damit wir das bekommen, wofür wir bezahlt haben? Was stimmt bei Dir nicht?



du zahlst für nen nackten char auf nem offiziellen blizzard server (eyy du bekommst sogar support dafür) 13&#8364;, mehr gibts nicht...^^

aber gut da gibts n gutes beispiel das zu veranschaulichen.... du kaufst dir ja auch kein pokemon (oldschool -> rot/blau) auf gameboy und regst dich auf dass du nich alle 150 pokemons instant in pokebällen im inventar hast....

btw... falls du alles haben willst, ohne was dafür zutun.... es leben die privateserver+cheats


----------



## RadioEriwan (15. Februar 2010)

Patch 1.3 -> Versammlungssteine
Patch 1.9 -> Verbundene Auktionshäuser
Patch 2.3 -> Levelkurve zwischen 20 und 60 angepasst + viele Questmobs nicht mehr Elite
Patch 2.4.3 -> Reiten ab level 40
Patch 3.1 -> Duale Talente
Patch 3.2 -> Reiten ab level 20
Patch ? -> Extreme Anpassung der Levelkurve 60 bis 70

Stimmt, wie kann mann nur auf die Idee kommen WoW wäre leichter geworden?


----------



## Tidra-on (15. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eben. Und für WoW zahlen wir. Und dafür, das wir zahlen, sollen wir arbeiten müssen, damit wir das bekommen, wofür wir bezahlt haben? Was stimmt bei Dir nicht?



Ich sehs so.
Für Arbeit die ich im realen Leben leiste, wende ich Zeit und Kraft auf. Dafür werde ich entlohnt.
Je härter ich arbeite bzw. mehr Zeit ich investiere, destso besser kann ich verdienen oder "aufsteigen". Die Grundvorraussetzung bleibt für alle gleich. In Wow - Massstäben wären das die 13 Euro. Dafür hast du die Möglichkeit aus deinem Char je nach Aufwand das bestmögliche zu machen. Wie im RL eben auch. Wer damit zufrieden ist, nur Sachberabeiter zu bleiben und monatlich seine 1k Rl-Gold ^^ einzustecken wird das tun. Andere betreiben mehr aufwand und wollen vielleicht mal Chef oder Abteilungsleiter werden. Nur von nix kommt nix. 
Du zahlst dafür das dir die gesamte Wow Welt offen steht und du daraus etwas machen kannst. NUR nichts tun und die Hand aufhalten entspricht in etwa der Mentalität die hier einigen Hardcorlern vorgeworfen wird. Nämlich dieses bescheidene Hartz 4 Argument. 
Im Übrigen hab ich das "Arbeiten" wie jetzt auch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Das nicht ohne Grund. 
Sry, aber ich frag mich was bei solcher Argumetation bei rum kommen soll. Kaufst du dir auch ein Offlinespiel und erwartetest ruck zuck durch zu seine und alle Boni etc zu erhalten? 
Versteh echt nicht, wieso bei Wow andere Masstäbe gelten sollen.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Februar 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Patch 1.3 -> Versammlungssteine
> Patch 1.9 -> Verbundene Auktionshäuser
> Patch 2.3 -> Levelkurve zwischen 20 und 60 angepasst + viele Questmobs nicht mehr Elite
> Patch 2.4.3 -> Reiten ab level 40
> ...



Versammlungssteine: es erfordert jetzt weniger Zeit, zur Ini zu kommen
Auktionshäuser: man muß nicht mehr Hauptstädte abkreisen, um evtl gut zu verkaufen / kaufen / ein Teil zu finden -> weniger Zeit.
Reiten ab 20/40: Man ist nicht mehr in 2 Min hingeschlichen, sondern in 30 Sek hingeritten -> weniger Zeit
Duale Talente: Gold durch Umskillen/Glyphen(gibts noch nicht lange) fällt weg. Weniger Zeit durch einfaches Switchen in der Instanz.

Stimmt, leicht=weniger Zeit.
Also schwer=mehr Zeit.

Nennt es doch beim Namen: es erfordert weniger Zeit.
Sonst nichts. Nicht weniger Brain.


----------



## RadioEriwan (15. Februar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Versammlungssteine: es erfordert jetzt weniger Zeit, zur Ini zu kommen
> Auktionshäuser: man muß nicht mehr Hauptstädte abkreisen, um evtl gut zu verkaufen / kaufen / ein Teil zu finden -> weniger Zeit.
> Reiten ab 20/40: Man ist nicht mehr in 2 Min hingeschlichen, sondern in 30 Sek hingeritten -> weniger Zeit
> Duale Talente: Gold durch Umskillen/Glyphen(gibts noch nicht lange) fällt weg. Weniger Zeit durch einfaches Switchen in der Instanz.
> ...



Stimmt, es sagt ja auch keiner das ihn die Farmerei der Kräuter leichter fällt seit dem er ein Mount hat...
Ebenso wird sich kein Heiler oder Tank freuen das er durch den Dualspec auf lange sicht Gold sparrt weil er zwischen Raid/Ini und Questen nicht beim Lehrer umskillen muss...

Was man leider nicht aus den Patchnotes rauslesen kann sind die Auswirkungen der Ballanceanpassungen. Die werden leider immer mit hier x% mehr, da x% weniger sowie dies und jenes angepasst angegeben.

Hatte sich zu Classiczeiten ein Holy-Priest zwei mal überlegt ob er sich mit mehreren Gegnern anlegt, so kann man beim Questen den Holy-Priest zu Wotlk Zeiten locker wie einen Mage spielen. Oder anders gefragt, wieviele Krieger können heute noch den Stance Dance?!


----------



## Tidra-on (15. Februar 2010)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Patch 1.3 -> Versammlungssteine
> Patch 1.9 -> Verbundene Auktionshäuser
> Patch 2.3 -> Levelkurve zwischen 20 und 60 angepasst + viele Questmobs nicht mehr Elite
> Patch 2.4.3 -> Reiten ab level 40
> ...



Hmmm
Patch 1.3. Nützlich, trotz dessen habe ich als Hexer egak ob Fun Raid oder aktuellem Raid massiven Verbrauch an Splittern (an der Stelle mal für Blizz: STACKT DAS ENDLICH!)
Patch 1.9. Auch nützlich ohne jetzt wirklich eine Erleichterung herbeizuführen. Ich bin ja schon dankbar, das es in Dala und Shat diesolchen nicht gibt.
Patch 2.3. In meinen Augen unsinnig. 
Patch 2.4.3 Noch unsinniger, die konsequentere Lösung wär gewesen wie in NE mit dem Kaltwetterflug das man Twinks nicht mehr durchprügelön muss, sondern per Foliant verschicken kann. Schade umso schöne Questreihen wie zb. die Epicmountquest fürs Hexerpferdchen...
Patch 3.1. Nachvollziehbare Änderung. Bei steigendem Itemlevel und dementsprechenden Repkosten...fast schon zwangsläufig. Begrüsse ich sogar
Patch 3.2. Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, für mich unsinnig...auch wenn man versucht hat mit Achievments dem Aussterben der alten Welt entgegen zu wirken...failed.
Was die Levelkurve betrifft. Nun ja teils ist sie nachvollziehbar. Allerdings in Verbindung mit dem DF gerät das ganze massiv aus den Fugen. Für viele scheint Wow nur noch aus Dungeons und dem Finder zu bestehen. Das finde ich eine sehr traurige Entwicklung. Wow hat weit mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Rondinn (15. Februar 2010)

So alles gelesen und:
Ich bin weder clear on pdk noch pdok
Ich hab icc nie von Innen gesehn!
Ich persönlich spiele meine 2-4 stunden am Tag (Wochenende meistens mehr)
Ich raide oft und gern mit meiner gilde aber auch random!
Und mal ganz ehrlich wenn ich mir anguck wie oft ich durch pdk (wie gesagt nicht clear) mit meiner gilde bzw random wipe
dann frage ich mich wer was warum zu einfach findet!
In diesem Sinne:
Super Thread, Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen
BEsser wirds nicht mehr

Bitte keine KOmmentare wie du Noob deine gilde is offensichtlich ein dreck usw.

DANKESCHÖN


----------



## Braamséry (15. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Es wurde jetzt schon in 2 Threads ein Link gepostet, in dem die "Lebensdauer" der Boss von Sunwell mit denen von ICC (Hardmode) bzw Ulduar (Hardmode) verglichen wurde. Zwischen Sunwell und ICC gibt es quasi keinen Unterschied. Nach den dort gelisteten Kriterien (Release zu Firstkill) war Ulduar der härteste Raid, den WoW je gesehen hatte.



Wie lange hat denn Kil'jaeden nach seinem erscheinen gestanden? Ich weiß es netmehr. 

Aber ohne die Trybegrenzung wäre Arthas schon lange Geschichte. Paragon hat nur 14 Trys für den. SK Gaming hatte für den 1st bei Kil'jaeden unbegrenzte Versuchsanzahl. 

Wenn du da Daten hast wann Kil'jaeden nach seinem Realease lag kann man ja einen Vergleich machen.



Rondinn schrieb:


> So alles gelesen und:
> Ich bin weder clear on pdk noch pdok
> Ich hab icc nie von Innen gesehn!
> Ich persönlich spiele meine 2-4 stunden am Tag (Wochenende meistens mehr)
> ...



Naja, es haben 72% PDK 25 clear. nahezu alle haben es im 10er clear. Man sieht also, dass deine Gilde mehr in der Unterzahl ist. Soll kein Flame sein, nur ne Feststellung.
Wenn ich es mal vergleiche: Wieviele Gilden hatten SSC/TK/MH/BT clear? eig wäre ja der Vergleich für PDK BT/MH gewesen. Naja, den kann man dann aber auch schnell wieder vergessen, wenn man genauere zahlen hätte.


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wie lange hat denn Kil'jaeden nach seinem erscheinen gestanden? Ich weiß es netmehr.
> 
> Aber ohne die Trybegrenzung wäre Arthas schon lange Geschichte. Paragon hat nur 14 Trys für den. SK Gaming hatte für den 1st bei Kil'jaeden unbegrenzte Versuchsanzahl.
> 
> Wenn du da Daten hast wann Kil'jaeden nach seinem Realease lag kann man ja einen Vergleich machen.


4 Tage
http://wow.gamona.de...rld-first-kill/

Edit: Die Trybegrenzung wird von den Progressgilden aber dadurch ausgehebelt, dass sie einfach mit nem Twinkraid testen. 




Braamséry schrieb:


> Naja, es haben 72% PDK 25 clear. nahezu alle haben es im 10er clear. Man sieht also, dass deine Gilde mehr in der Unterzahl ist. Soll kein Flame sein, nur ne Feststellung.
> Wenn ich es mal vergleiche: Wieviele Gilden hatten SSC/TK/MH/BT clear? eig wäre ja der Vergleich für PDK BT/MH gewesen. Naja, den kann man dann aber auch schnell wieder vergessen, wenn man genauere zahlen hätte.



Wo hast du die 72% her? Kann stimmen, glaub ich aber nicht. Es gibt so viele Gilden, die nicht Raiden oder höchstens 10ner, und folglich auch kein PDK25 clear haben können. Wenn du 72% der Spieler (=Accounts) meinst bezweifle ich das noch viel mehr.


----------



## Cyl (16. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eben. Und für WoW zahlen wir. Und dafür, das wir zahlen, sollen wir arbeiten müssen, damit wir das bekommen, wofür wir bezahlt haben? Was stimmt bei Dir nicht?



Warst du schon mal in einem Sportverein (auch ein Hobby, stell dir vor!1!)? Ich denke nicht, Tim.
Dort bezahlst du nämlich auch ne Monats-/Jahresgebühr und wenn du nicht fleißig trainierst/"arbeitest", dann hast du nicht wirklich Anspruch auf ne Aufstellung in der ersten Mannschaft.

Ich könnte dich ja jetzt noch fragen was bei DIR nicht stimmt, doch wer sich deine Beiträge antut, der weiß es längst.


----------



## GammaChief (16. Februar 2010)

Alles in Allem wollt ihr die ihr nur rum meckert nichtmal WoW spielen weil es euch Spaß macht sondern nur einen Schwanzvergleich mit den anderen Spielern haben oder?
So hört es sich zumindest an denn wenn man WoW spielt weil es einem Spaß macht kann es einem doch ganz egal sein ob der andere Spieler der weniger Zeit für WoW aufbringt ein genau so gutes equip hat wie man selbst...

Doch wenn ihr unbedingt mit eurer "Imbaheit"^^ posen wollt postet doch alle fünf Minuten im Handelschanel wie ihr den Lichking im 25 Hardmode besiegt habt, dass schaffen nicht sehr viele causalgamer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kjarrigan (16. Februar 2010)

GammaChief schrieb:


> Doch wenn ihr unbedingt mit eurer "Imbaheit"^^ posen wollt postet doch alle fünf Minuten im Handelschanel wie ihr den Lichking im 25 Hardmode besiegt habt, dass schaffen nicht sehr viele causalgamer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haha, made my day, als wenn irgendwer dieser Flamer überhaupt jemals den Lichking legen wird. 

Die spielen doch alle nur so imba hier im Forum, frag doch einen mal nach Arsenallink, die werden nie wieder in diesem Thread posten oder aber sofort dich flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find den Schwierigkeitsgrad gut, im 10er haben wir gerade mal 6/12, im 25er 4/12 (beides Normalmode) und ich bin zufrieden, die Gespräche im TS und die Freude endlich Modermiene down zu haben stehen in meiner Prioliste weit über Arthas nach 2 Stunden release zu töten.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Shaxul (16. Februar 2010)

GammaChief schrieb:


> Alles in Allem wollt ihr die ihr nur rum meckert nichtmal WoW spielen weil es euch Spaß macht sondern nur einen Schwanzvergleich mit den anderen Spielern haben oder?
> So hört es sich zumindest an denn wenn man WoW spielt weil es einem Spaß macht kann es einem doch ganz egal sein ob der andere Spieler der weniger Zeit für WoW aufbringt ein genau so gutes equip hat wie man selbst...
> 
> Doch wenn ihr unbedingt mit eurer "Imbaheit"^^ posen wollt postet doch alle fünf Minuten im Handelschanel wie ihr den Lichking im 25 Hardmode besiegt habt, dass schaffen nicht sehr viele causalgamer.
> ...




Toller Post! Sehe ich ganz genau so. Aber die Leute sind nun mal so, das änderste auch nicht mehr. Naja hoffentlich schließt sich das Kapitel WoW mit Diablo3 bzw. dem neuen Blizzard-MMO von selbst.


----------



## Rainaar (16. Februar 2010)

GammaChief schrieb:


> Alles in Allem wollt ihr die ihr nur rum meckert nichtmal WoW spielen weil es euch Spaß macht sondern nur einen Schwanzvergleich mit den anderen Spielern haben oder?



So isses.

Vor allem begreifen diese Typen einfach nicht das es den restlichen Spielern komplett wumpe is ob die irgendwas down haben oder nich.


----------



## Cyl (16. Februar 2010)

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend das falsche Forum und die falsche Altersklientel von WoW, um solch ein Thema zu diskutieren. 
Kuckt euch um: 90% sind ja selbst für einen deutschähnlichen Satz zu doof, wie soll eine gewisse Toleranz von verschiedenen Spielstilen (Gelegenheitsspieler/Vielspieler) stattfinden?

Der 16-17 jährige Durchschnittsspieler, oder der noch jüngere Durchschnittsbuffler ist einfach nicht fähig jedem in WoW seinen eigenen Spielspaß zuzustehen. Es gibt viele, viiieeeele Arten des Spielvergnügens in WoW und jede für sich hat ihre absolute Berechtigung, doch oben genannte kennen einfach nur die eigene Spielweise/Spielauffassung. Das es durchaus noch andere Spielauffassungen gibt ist ihnen schlicht zu hoch.

Man könnte auch sagen der eigene Tellerrand ist 90% der Spieler/99% der Buffler zu hoch, denn sie erkennen nur den eigenen WoW-Alltag und sind einfach (noch) zu doof um auch andere Spielweisen zu akzeptieren, bzw überhaupt zu realisieren das sie berechtigterweise existieren.



Gelegenheitsspieler, Rollenspieler, Storylinie-Liebhaber, Händler, Crafter, Kuschelwuschelpets-Sammler und ja, selbst auch ehrgeizige Vielspieler haben ein Recht auf ihre Spielweise, doch Blizzard packt aus Kostengründen alles in einen seichten "Casualtopf", mit dem jeder zufrieden sein muss.

Die drastisch zugenommene Massentauglichkeit der WoW lockt zum einen immer jüngere und zum anderen speziell dümmere Spieler an. Auf Buffed ist dann noch zum Großteil die unterste Schicht derer zu finden.


Und Blizzard passt das Spiel dementsprechend an....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Rondinn schrieb:


> So alles gelesen und:
> Ich bin weder clear on pdk noch pdok
> Ich hab icc nie von Innen gesehn!
> Ich persönlich spiele meine 2-4 stunden am Tag (Wochenende meistens mehr)
> ...



ich sag keines wegs noob zu dir^^.... lediglich anfänger.... aber das ist ja berechtigt :-)
du hättest dazuschreiben sollen wie lang dein char scho 80 ist... denn ich zock auch nur 2-4 stunden am tag... am wochenende sogar garnicht und bin pro woche 2-3 mal in icc...
du kannst mir nicht verübeln wenn mir bei deinem satz dass ihr pdk noch nicht down habt ein lacher entfällt (keine sorge hab mich dafür im büro blamiert)... 
wie auch immer... mich verwundert dass du so viel zeit investierst und quasi "nix" dabei rauskommt^^

zum thema wow ist nicht einfacher geworden... n kumpel aus meiner gilde zockt nun schon immer nen 80er healpala... jetz hatte er lust sich n tankequip anzuschaffen...
ratet mal wie lang er von 0 auf gs5100+ gebraucht hat(um sich tankequip zu holen versteht sich).... haha ->7 tage.... einfach fleissig marken gefarmt und sich full t9 besorgt... und genau da finde ich liegt derzeit einfach das problem...

der aufwand den man heutzutage benötigt um an equip (und um equip geht das game nunmal) zu kommen ist halt derart gesunken... ich weiss noch als bsp dass ich zu bc zeiten ewig gebraucht hab bis ich full-epic war (<- und das war ein status)... 

was mir einfach auch noch fehlt ist dass man einfach nicht mehr die gleiche freude hat wenn man equip bekommt wie zu classic/vanilla zeiten... damals bin ich explodiert vor freude als ich mein erstes epik hatte (stab v kurator^^)... und mit jedem weiteren epic weiter explodiert, denn damals gab es keine ZAUBERMACHT sondern Spelldmg und Addheal, also war es vieel schwerer an healitems/dmgitems zu kommen... das waren sogar verschiedene werte... heute gibts nurnoch den wert zm und alle würfeln darauf...

und was früher anders als heute war sind die innies/raids selbst.... heute gibts nurnoch aufgemotzte oldschool innies welche man in 2-4 modis zocken kann^^... also hast in der kreuzfahrerinni eigentlich 6 innies drin... früher hast für JEDE inni genau einen modi gehabt... und hardmodes gab es garnicht, weils dafür extra innies gab die sehr schwer waren....
und dann sind da noch die tollen items à la t7 und t9.... t7 is abklatsch vom t2 und t9 ist ein sammelset bei dem jede rüstungsklasse gleiches design hat (<- BILLLLLIG FUUU BLIZZ)


----------



## Bergerdos (16. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Naja, es haben 72% PDK 25 clear. nahezu alle haben es im 10er clear. Man sieht also, dass deine Gilde mehr in der Unterzahl ist. Soll kein Flame sein, nur ne Feststellung.
> Wenn ich es mal vergleiche: Wieviele Gilden hatten SSC/TK/MH/BT clear? eig wäre ja der Vergleich für PDK BT/MH gewesen. Naja, den kann man dann aber auch schnell wieder vergessen, wenn man genauere zahlen hätte.




Würde mich auch interessieren wo du solche Zahlen her hast.

laut Guildprogress.com (Link) haben 56,6 % die 10er Version und 22,7 % die 25er Version Clear - und das nur von den gelisteten Gilden, also nur von den Gilden die überhaupt raiden gehen.
In ICC sieht es so aus, daß Arthas gerade mal 0,26% im 10er liegen haben, im Hardmode noch nicht einer. 
Im 25er - das muß man ja mit BC vergleichen weil es da noch keine 10er BT/Sunwell gab - haben Arthas gerade mal 0,09 % gelegt.

Wie gesagt, daß sind nur gelistete Gilden, Weltweit sind ca. 122000 Gilden gelistet, also nur ein sehr geringer Teil aller Gilden.
Inzwischen haben ca. 130 Gilden Arthas im 25er gelegt - das sind 3250 Spieler von 11 Mio. - das sind *0,0003 %* !

Wenn ich mir überlege, daß Blizzard sehr genaue Statistiken darüber hat wieviele Runs wie erfolgreich sind und wieviele Spieler wirklich wie weit sind - dann haben sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig gewählt. Ich vermute daß max. 10% der Spieler überhaupt mal einen Fuß in ICC reinsetzen und nur 3 oder 4 % werden weiter als der erste Flügel kommen.
Und jetzt die Frage, soll Blizzard das Spiel an den 3% Leuten ausrichten die dann sagen ihnen sei das Spiel zu einfach ? Und das obwohl sie den Endboss noch nicht gesehen haben ?
Der Denkfehler den die meisten hier begehen ist, daß das Buffed-Forum einen representativen Querschnitt der WOW-Spieler bietet - das ist nicht so, alleine wer sich schon so mit einem Spiel beschäftigt daß er in einem Forum schreibt hebt ihn schon von der Masse der Gelegenheitsspieler ab.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren wo du solche Zahlen her hast.
> 
> laut Guildprogress.com (Link) haben 56,6 % die 10er Version und 22,7 % die 25er Version Clear - und das nur von den gelisteten Gilden, also nur von den Gilden die überhaupt raiden gehen.
> In ICC sieht es so aus, daß Arthas gerade mal 0,26% im 10er liegen haben, im Hardmode noch nicht einer.
> ...



Du das hat nichts mit schwierigkeit zutun.... hast du überhaupt ne ahnung wie die wochenplanung bei einer highend-progressgilde aussieht?

die zocken meist 4-5 mal die woche jedes mal von 19h bis 24h.... manchmal auch länger... 

das heisst 0,0003% zocken 4-5 mal die woche nen gildeninternen raid (denn rdm ist icc unmöglich zu clearen).... 

das ist einfach ne schlussfolgerung... mehr investierte zeit = besseres equip (auch wegen stammgrp) = schneller bosse down
hat aber nix mit schwierigkeit oder skill zutun... wir haben auf unserem server glaub 1 oder 2 gilden die arthas down haben... wenn du zum teil mitbekommst wie alt diese spieler sind, lachst du dich tot... da sind zum teil wirklich kinder am zocken... wow hat schon lang nixmehr mit skill zutun...
dafür hab ich sogar noch ein beispiel... ich war vor x monaten auf naxx 25er stand und es kam gerade ulduar raus... ich war damals in einer nich schlechten gilde (6. platz realmweit) und wir waren gut in naxx... wie auch immer... es kam dann ulduar raus und es müsste etwa 2-3 wochen schon rausgewesen sein, wir waren aber noch am anfang der inni (also leviathan, schuppe, ignis und kolo)... und ich muss dazusagen wir waren echt gut mit der gilde... doch was mir dann echt die augen geöffnet hat war dann etwa nen monat nach release v ulduar: ich bin zu meinem stammchinesen gegangen um mir schnell was zu futtern zu holen und was seh ich da, die kinder des restaurantbesitzers (einmal 4 und 6) waren am wow zocken, OHNE ÜBERHAUPT lesen zu können!!! und die waren (wohl gemerkt 1 monat nach ulduarrelease) gerade am bossfight mit mimiron.... 

wie gesagt es geht nur um die zeit die man investiert...


aber bezüglich querschnitt der spieler haste voll recht...

aber dass vllt nur 3% der spieler icc von innen sehen find ich einfach krass, ich glaubs dir ja^^.... mein main wohnt quasi da drin... manchmal log ich sogar da drin aus...
ich sags mal so... ich glaub wenn blizz das game noch mehr verunstaltet werden diese 3% aufhören mit dem game... und vergiss nicht dass die restlichen 97% auch in der lage sind auf den stand wie die 3% zu kommen... und wenn diese erstmal soweit sind dann geht des game flöten denk ich^^....

aber du darfst auch nicht vergessen dass sich wow immer an eine story richtet... und die 3% der spieler sind generell immer beim letzten kapitel des spiels... jetzt kommts drauf an ob blizz sich an geschichte richtet (was wieder zu content führt = gut für die 3%; oder dass blizz sich immer mehr daran richtet die bereits vorhandene geschichte auszubauen = zugute der 97%)... und ich denk letztendlich dass blizzard sich schon immer an eine storyline gerichtet hat... von daher werden diese 3% immer existieren, da sie einfach stehts am ende des contents und der geschichte befinden...


----------



## Draelia (16. Februar 2010)

Geht doch! 

Ich verstehs nich so ganz. Alsxo erstmal, ich bin seit jetzt einem Jahr am Raiden in Nordend, und wir haun die nächsten zwei Wochen Yoggi tot. 
ICC seh ich im 10er und wir sind bei weitem noch nicht an Arthas ran. Aber, dank Blizzards Idee, Die Kernfigur Arthas "Der breiten Masse" zu zeigen, werde ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch dort ankommen, aber eben nicht als erster, is auch egal, was die meisten nich kapieren wollen.

Letztlich denkt jeder, nur weil er 12 Stunden am Tag investiert, hat er ein Privileg auf mehr Content als die anderen. Is abder nich, ihr habt nur Vorrang auf bessere Beute (Hardmodes, heroic). Der content is für alle da, und für alle interessant, und ich finds gut dass Blizzard das kapiert hat. 

Und mal ehrlich, die Pros machen Pionierarbeit, aber Euer Anteil ist so verschwindend gering, dass Blizzard euch nichtmal zuhören müsste. Wär ich Blizzard würd ichs auch nchi tun, nach dem, was ich hier gehört hab.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Also wer hier mit Addons spielt, sich Guides durchliest und videos anschaut ... der sollte mit "WoW ist zu einfach" ganz vorsichtig sein und zurückrudern... alles kleine Cheater hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> die schwerste für ist immer noch clasic naxx das nur ne handvoll gilden clear hatte



Was aber auch daran lag, dass man die ganzen Raidinstanzen vorher machen musste, um Ausrüstungstechnisch in Naxx eine Chance zu haben. Raids, die sich geründet haben, als manch anderer schon in AQ40 unterwegs war, konnten Naxx gar nicht mehr clearen, obwohl sie es spielerisch sicher drauf gehabt hätten, da der limitierende Faktor die Ausrüstung war und im schlimmsten fall mit MC angangen mussten. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, hätte es zu Classic schon ein Markensystem wie heute gegeben, wo man sich für die aktuellste Raidinstanz ausrüsten kann, wäre KelThuzad im Classic Naxx auch öfter gelegen.


----------



## Cyl (16. Februar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren wo du solche Zahlen her hast.
> 
> laut Guildprogress.com (Link) haben 56,6 % die 10er Version und 22,7 % die 25er Version Clear - und das nur von den gelisteten Gilden, also nur von den Gilden die überhaupt raiden gehen.
> In ICC sieht es so aus, daß Arthas gerade mal 0,26% im 10er liegen haben, im Hardmode noch nicht einer.
> ...



Der Denkfehler den *du* begehst, ist nicht an die sehr sehr vielen Spieler die aufgehört haben zu denken. 
WoW ist duch die neue Blizzardpolitik zu einem Casualgame geworden und mind. Die Hälfte der ehemaligen guten Raider haben aufgehört. Der Anspruch vom Spiel richtet sich nach dem (aktuellen) Anspruch der Spieler. Daher sind deine Schlußfolgerungen einfach falsch.

Und dort genau liegt doch die Kritik: WoW wird Teletubbi Online-> hat die dementsprechende Klientel->diese hat selbst an leichtestem Content zu knabbern.

Noch ein Denkfehler liegt in dem Vergleich von 25er ICC clear und BT/Hyjal clear. 
->damals war erstens noch ein wenig anderer Spielerdurchschnitt vorhanden (qualitativ) und zweitens, was noch viel wichtiger ist, waren keine Try-Beschränkungen und keine häppchenweise Freigabe in/von den Instanzen. 

Und mindestens zweiterer Fakt sollte dann auch wirklich dem letzten einleuchten.


----------



## disco_0711 (16. Februar 2010)

wow wurde von Erweiterung zu Erweiterung extrem vereinfacht.


classic ---> zB Schwarzfelstiefen. Ini dauert um die 3-4h. Man musste sich genau überlegen wer was pullt und mit allen cc´s arbeiten die die jeweiligen Klassen beherrschen. Sehr spannend und fordernt.

bc ---> schöne knackige Hero Inis die bis zum Schluss der Erweiterung noch für viele eine Herausforderung waren (zB Schattenlab). Die Inis waren jetzt nicht mehr so verwinkelt und verzweigt wie in classic aber immer noch spannend. CC´s waren Pflicht.

wotlk ----> Naja, was soll ich zu den Heros sagen, so eine art Arbeitsbeschaffungsmassnahme. 15 Minuten-Gehirnabschaltterrine. Man wird mit 4 fremden Leuten in eine zwar schön gestaltete, aber völlig anspruchslose Ini geworfen und 15 Minuten später kommt man auf der anderen Seite raus. Lllllllllangweilig... Keine cc´s mehr (viele Spieler wissen gar nicht das sie so etwas beherrschen), es wird durchgerusht und was einem in weg kommt umgebombt. 

Komischerweise scheint das die Masse der Spieler zu wollen. zB in Grube Hc oder Hdr verlassen immer noch regelmässig Leute die Ini, oder nach dem ersten wipe, oder wenn man nicht in 10 Minuten durch ist. Ich persönlich kann das nicht verstehen, wie die Masse der Spieler so eine Anspruchslosigkeit sich wünscht und auch noch fördert.

Das liegt natürlich hauptsächlich daran das die Spieler total überpowert sind, und das wiederum liegt an den unendlichen simplen Methoden an besseres Equip zu kommen.
ICC und PDK HC sind momentan noch die einzigen Inis wo man noch einen gewissen Anspruch hat und die auch Spass machen. Aber das wird mit der viel zu schnellen Equipverbesserung auch bald zu einfach. Man besiegt die Bosse dann eben mit dps statt mit Taktik/Movment...


----------



## hacoso (16. Februar 2010)

hmmm, hunter mit 70 in bc keine 10k hp?

kann mich da noch drann erinnern,das meiner bei12500hp war.

Ob es leichter geworden ist?
Finde ja, in dem Punkt an Gear zu kommen.
Die Instanzen selbst eigentlich nicht. Ich muss sagen,es macht mit relativ gut eqipten chars nicht mehr soviel Spass,da eigentlich einem nur noch das Raiden für bischen herausforderung bleibt.

Allerdings mit einem schlecht eqipten Char (Grp) wird selbst Turm HC wieder spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings find ich es nicht gerade lustig,das man z.b. auf arthas 10-15 min auf ne HC warten muss,reinkommt und die leute leaven.
Finde es doch etwas assozial, wen man 4 Leute einfach stehen lässt die dann wieder 15 minuten wartezeit opfern müssen.


----------



## RedShirt (16. Februar 2010)

> wotlk ----> Naja, was soll ich zu den Heros sagen, so eine art Arbeitsbeschaffungsmassnahme. 15 Minuten-Gehirnabschaltterrine. Man wird mit 4 fremden Leuten in eine zwar schön gestaltete, aber völlig anspruchslose Ini geworfen und 15 Minuten später kommt man auf der anderen Seite raus. Lllllllllangweilig... Keine cc´s mehr (viele Spieler wissen gar nicht das sie so etwas beherrschen), es wird
> durchgerusht und was einem in weg kommt umgebombt.



Fremd seit Dungeon Finder - vorher war es entweder Random, oder über Gilde. Random gleicher Server -> kann in FL enden -> kann in Folgegänge enden -> kann später zu Raid/Gild werden.
Die Anonymität kam erst voll mit DF.
Und Turm als Frisch80er ohne DF. Hossa, da liefen nämlich damals *keine* mit T8/T9/T10 durch. Und da siehts ganz anders aus, wenn keiner den anderen überkompensiert.
Merkt man, wenn einem der DF mal eine frisch-80er Gruppe zuteilt, als selber frisch-80er. Da wird teilweise ganz anders gespielt, weil man sonst nur dauernd Bob besucht.



> Komischerweise scheint das die Masse der Spieler zu wollen. zB in Grube Hc oder Hdr verlassen immer noch regelmässig Leute die Ini, oder nach dem ersten wipe, oder wenn man nicht in 10 Minuten durch ist. Ich persönlich kann das nicht verstehen, wie die Masse der Spieler so eine Anspruchslosigkeit sich wünscht und auch noch fördert.



Jetzt? Sicher. Ich will PDK/ICC als 80er Twink. Mich nicht jede Woche für n halbes Jahr durch Naxx quälen müssen. Hab ich schon gemacht.
Und für die Leute ist das ausgelegt. Schau mal, wieviele Chars Twinks sind, und wieviele "normale" in Inis <80. Gefühlte 50%+

Grube HC geht noch, das harte ist der Treppenaufgang nach Ick/Krick(Castermasse, CC, viel Tankdmg) und der Boss (nur weil manche beim DMG Stop pennen).
HDR merkt man dann, wie gut man zusammenspielt. Da kann man auch mit Top ICC10er+ Equip prima wipen. Da kommen gute alte Mechanismen voll raus. Wer nicht auf zack ist, liegt.
Leider gehn auch viele raus, weil sie es nicht riskieren wollen, schlechte Leute dabeizuhaben, die dann wirklich nur wipen. Aufgrund dessen -> Leave
Das wäre die "ich will nur 2 Frostmarken, giev + bye"-Fraktion, der es auf nix anderes ankommt.



> Das liegt natürlich hauptsächlich daran das die Spieler total überpowert sind, und das wiederum liegt an den unendlichen simplen Methoden an besseres Equip zu kommen.


Weil ja Blizzard die Leute mit ICC25er EQ in 80er HCs "zwingt", wenn Du so willst. Intention ist gut -> mehr HCs ermöglichen, neue Einsteiger finden fix Gruppen, die alten Hasen gehen mal mit den jungen mit -> und jeder hat was davon (Belohnung).
Das macht schon Sinn, wird von vielen aber als Schikane aufgefasst (alte Hasen) und hat noch andere Nachteile (Rushen wird gelehrt, statt an EQ+Skill angepasstes Spielen).


----------



## Lillyan (16. Februar 2010)

Letzte Warnung (die richtigen Leute werden sich sicher angesprochen fühlen): Man kann seine Meinung auch äußern ohne stumpf beleidigend zu werden. Es hilft keiner Diskussion alle als dumm zu bezeichnen, die der eigenen Meinung nicht zustimmen!


----------



## Technocrat (16. Februar 2010)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann das nicht verstehen, wie die Masse der Spieler so eine Anspruchslosigkeit sich wünscht und auch noch fördert.


Dann hast Du keinen oder keinen sehr fordernden Job, vermute ich. Wenn ich abends nach Hause komme, will ich Entspannung und keinen Stress. Sollte ich aber doch Stress wollen weil z.B. der Arbeitstag frustrierend war, packe ich einen Egoshooter à la CoD aus und dann gehts härter zur Sache, als WoW je könnte oder sollte. Also ist für mich ein locker-flockiges WoW genau richtig - und ich denke mal, für 95% der anderen Spieler auch.


----------



## Basle (16. Februar 2010)

Aber das Problem mit alten Hasen und jungen hüpfern ist der das die jüngeren sich nicht mal mehr helfen lassen. Zum Beispiel gestern Ahnkahet hero. Ich wollte mal wieder ein bisschen schnetzeln (Furor). Spiele normalerweise nen Tank der irgendwas bei 5,7k gs hat (ist auch egal). Auf jeden fall war ein Heiler dabei der dem equip nahc zu urteilen frishc 80 war und auch der Tank (DK) war nicht sonderlich gut ausgerüstet. AUf jedenfall whipen wir an der ersten Gruppe (und ich meine nicht die Gruppe mit den Casterspinnen ;P) ok also wieder Rein und schon pullt der Tank die rechte Gruppe samt Pat (also 2 Zauberwerfer). Ok ich als Fury kann ja unterbechen also nehme ich mir die zauberwerfer vor, doch dies scheinbar alleine, Tank hat nix markiert und kümmert sich um den rest abseits der beiden Spinnen. Ok ich gestorben, noch ein dd und irgendwie haben die anderen überlebt. Als ich dem tank einen tip geben wollte, das man doch erst die caster umhaut, um es dem heiler zu vereinfachen, lachte er mich nur aus, meinte irgendwas von schlauer Spruch und leavte die Gruppe mit dem Satz: "Hf beim wait". Kurzum hab dann die ini zu ende Getankt und der "kleiner" Heiler konnte sich auch ein wenig entspannen. 
Und das ist leider kein Einzelfall, viele lassen sich doch auch gar net mehr helfen, weil sie meinen sie wären imba und wenn dann doch was schief geht waren es die anderen. Ok es gibt auch Ausnahmen aber das ist leider eine Seltenheit.
Und von wegen alles zu einfach, wie schon jemand sagte, ohne guides und Videos wäre alles halb so leicht. Die die sich hier so anstellen mit "Pah alles zu easy." Habt ihr es ohne Guides gemacht? habt ihr die Taktik alleine herausgefunden? Nein? Dann seid mal ganz still und verkriecht euch. 

In dem Sinne euer Basle


----------



## SyntaXKilla (16. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Dann hast Du keinen oder keinen sehr fordernden Job, vermute ich. Wenn ich abends nach Hause komme, will ich Entspannung und keinen Stress. Sollte ich aber doch Stress wollen weil z.B. der Arbeitstag frustrierend war, packe ich einen Egoshooter à la CoD aus und dann gehts härter zur Sache, als WoW je könnte oder sollte. Also ist für mich ein locker-flockiges WoW genau richtig - und ich denke mal, für 95% der anderen Spieler auch.


whop, /sign ^^

Ich habe damals... noch zu Classic und BC viel intensiver gespielt... aber einfach nur, weil es notwendig war um irgendwas zu erreichen.
Damals musste man noch stundenlang in inis herumgurken und konzentriert spielen, nur um Equip zu bekommen,
in Raids nicht besser... ich kann gar nicht sagen, wie oft ich damals MC war
und viiiiel später erst BWL ohne überhaupt etwas bekommen zu haben xD

In BC gabs halt dann crafting sets... nachdem ich 70 war, ein paar mal heros gemacht habe
und den Spaß komplett verloren, denn nochmal alles durchzuspielen, was ich beim leveln schon genossen habe
nur um das Equip nochmal zu steigern... auf das hatte ich keinen Bock.

Mit Wotlk ist es nun so, ich log mich ein,
begrüße Leute, die ich kenne, meld mich mal über den dungeon finder an oder für BG, Arena, je nachdem worauf ich Bock habe
und in 9 von 10 Fällen schreiben mich dann auch schon Leute an, ob ich vl Bock habe Icc zu gehen, PdOk oder was anders...

ich mach mir da keinen Stress mehr... ich spiel das zur Entspannung einfach um ein bisschen dem täglichen Alltag und der Arbeit zu entfliehen.
Wenn ich Bock hätte, stundenlang irgendwas zu farmen um an Kohle zu kommen
oder Tag für Tag 6 Stunden raiden,
kann ich das produktiver indem ich eine eigene Schneiderei oder sowas eröffne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich finde nicht (das hab ich vor ca. 20 Seiten aber schonmal erwähnt xD)
Das wow einfacher geworden ist.
Es ist einfach nicht mehr so zeitaufwendig wie früher, aber das ist mMn kein Faktor für Schwierigkeit.

Da es diesen Thread nun schon seeeeehr lange gibt und ich immer wieder hineinlese, kann ich mittlerweile davon ausgehen, dass es zu keiner "Einigung" kommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Härtegrad eines Spiels liegt nunmal im Auge des Betrachters.

Für machne ist es vl schwer, Situationen rechtzeitig zu erkennen und angemessen darauf zu reagieren... sei es nun ne void zone oder Flammenwand oder Feuerbombe von einem Kobold oder was auch immer... 
Für andere ist es leicht,er... da :-o , weg, fertig.
Einige tun sich vl schwer ihre "Rota" oder Prioliste im Bossfight anständig einzusetzen, wieder andere machen das eher so nebenbei mit der Tschick in der Hand, während sie am Telefon mit ihrer Freundin quatschen xD

Ich denke es gibt genauso knifflige und spannende Encounter, wie zu BC... oder schon vorher.
Bloß die anfängliche Farmerei ist weniger geworden.
Es ist einfacher und schneller als je zuvor an Equip zu kommen.
Aber was solls, das tut nichts zur Sache.

Wenn euch Saurfang zu leicht ist, dann tausch halt eure T10 Schultern gegen die T9... wenn immer noch, gegen T8, etc...


Wie man es auch sieht und betrachtet, es ist und bleibt ein Spiel... was sollte das für einen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben?
Ist kochen schwerer als Wow? o.O
Oder meine Arbeit? (bin Softwareentwickler) ?
Ich denke nicht... 

es ist ziemlich vergleichbar,
Zutaten in der richtigen Reihenfolge bearbeiten und zusammenführen, eine bestimmte Zeit garen/kochen/backen/etc,
bestimmte Befehle aneinander reihen, bis sie endlich so tun, wie es gewünscht wird
und dem Feuer da ausweichen, davor weglaufen und das zuerst wegnatzen, wenn jemand wenig hp hat heilen...

mehr ist das nicht.
Von daher sage ich wow ist nicht leichter geworden, da es nie "schwer" war.
sondern einfach zugänglicher und mehr Spiel und Spaß als Arbeit.



PS:
Jeder der behauptet, Anub 25hc ist schwer,
bzw. Arthas oder irgendein anderer Encounter soll mir bitte erläutern, inwiefern er/sie das meint
und wie er Schwierigkeit definiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (16. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Dann hast Du keinen oder keinen sehr fordernden Job, vermute ich. Wenn ich abends nach Hause komme, will ich Entspannung und keinen Stress. Sollte ich aber doch Stress wollen weil z.B. der Arbeitstag frustrierend war, packe ich einen Egoshooter à la CoD aus und dann gehts härter zur Sache, als WoW je könnte oder sollte. Also ist für mich ein locker-flockiges WoW genau richtig - und ich denke mal, für 95% der anderen Spieler auch.



Wenn ich mal Fragen darf, wo ist da der Spass an der Sache?
In 15 MInuten durch teilweise null fordernde Inis rennen? Dieses "Durchrushen" der Marken/Equip wegens nennst du Entspannung? 
Ich glaube eher das die Zahl derer wächst (zumindest auf meinem Server zu beobachten), die auch abseits von Raids ein wenig mehr Anspruch haben, als die StopandGo Encounter aus den Inis die sich heute Heroic schimpfen. 
Die meisten NE Inis kann kein Mensch mehr sehn, weil eben des geringen Schwierigkeitsgrades wegen jeder schon gefühlte 1000 mal drin war. 
Entspannung und Spass am Spiel ahbe ich/hatte ich da eher in BC, als man der Reihe nach die Heros geknackt hat und sich auf die nächste Steigerung am nächsten Tag gefreut hat, wenn man mit dem Legen eines Hero Bosses ein Teilerfolg erzielt hatte. 
Wie gesagt Raids lasse ich mal aussen vor, je nach Equip Stand und Movementfähigkeit des Spielers gibts da durchaus noch Herausforderungen. Das täuscht aber nicht drüber hinweg, das Wow im Allgemeinen (NICHT auf RAIDS bezogen!) immer schneller und eben einfacher wird. 
Damit einher geht nun mal die Entwicklung das immer weniger Spieler ihre Klasse behrrschen oder gar etwas vom Spiel wissen.
(Bsp, flüster in UC:
Er: Gehst du ne Ini?
Ich: Jo Stratholme.
Er: Hero oder Non Hero?
Ich: WTF?
Die unzähligen Male die ich versucht habe mit Leuten in BC Heros zu gehen, die nicht eiunmal einen Schimmer hatten, das man einen Schlüssel braucht den man nur ab einem gewissen Ruf kriegt, zähle ich gar nicht mehr auf)
Ich habe wie gesagt keine Ahnung was daran jemanden Spass macht, schnell 80 zu werden und Marken zu farmen o.O
Aber ich glaube das ist eher ein Generationsproblem. Da überträgt sich das Möglichst Schnell-Möglichst Viel - Für möglichst wenig Aufwand Modell aus der realen Welt eben auch in die Onlinewelt. 
Jeder soll spielen wie er lustig ist. Allerdings darf man auch subjektiv feststellen dürfen, das die Entwicklung die Wow mit Woltk genommen hat, im Allgemeinen nicht sonderlich fördernd war. Und das wenn möglich ohne das man gleich angeflamt wird, mit "dann spiel doch was anderes" "Was stimmt bei dir nicht" oder "mimimi".
 Für mich ist das ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Denn was als nächstes? Noch viel leichter kann mans kaum machen. 
Mfg


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Fragen darf, wo ist da der Spass an der Sache?
> In 15 MInuten durch teilweise null fordernde Inis rennen? Dieses "Durchrushen" der Marken/Equip wegens nennst du Entspannung?
> Ich glaube eher das die Zahl derer wächst (zumindest auf meinem Server zu beobachten), die auch abseits von Raids ein wenig mehr Anspruch haben, als die StopandGo Encounter aus den Inis die sich heute Heroic schimpfen.
> Die meisten NE Inis kann kein Mensch mehr sehn, weil eben des geringen Schwierigkeitsgrades wegen jeder schon gefühlte 1000 mal drin war.
> ...



... klar gehts einfacher: wow patch 5000.2.2....:

taste1: tanken
taste2: healen
taste3: dmg

spass^^.... bin auch voll deiner Meinung... ich musste zu BC Zeiten auch auf frisch 70 erstmal alle nh-innies abfarmen um erstmal in den Hero-mode zu können... dann heroequip farmen (dungeonset) um nach kara zu gehen^^

und jedes gewonnene teil, ob zu anfang blau oder später epic war für mich wie weihnachten^^... 
und epic war status, hatte man nen t6 char vor sich, war er mit SICHERHEIT ein hardcoregamer der seinen char wirklich gecheckt hat^^.... heute hat jeder hallodri t10^^ oder t9
und mit status meine ich nicht im zusammenhang mit posen (das gibts nur in den köpfen der noobs<- JA NOOBS^^) sondern status im sinne von dmg, heilung, skill, crit und solche dinge...

da hab ich sogar ein witziges beispiel^^.... hab letztens mit nem typen gezockt und dachte er hätte was drauf (2 teile t10 und n paar teile auf 245).... lol pfiffkaaas... als die inni zu ende war freute er sich weil er sich noch n t-teil kaufen konnte... jedenfalls hat er sich kopf besorgt^^.... ich hab ihn dann gefragt wieso er nicht ein anderes teil hole wie brust weils seine werte vielmehr verbessern würde: was war die antwort.... "Neee der Kopf schaut doch viel cooler aus" Oo.... vor allem war der typ im ts und er war nicht gerade jung^^....


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Fragen darf, wo ist da der Spass an der Sache?
> In 15 MInuten durch teilweise null fordernde Inis rennen? Dieses "Durchrushen" der Marken/Equip wegens nennst du Entspannung?



Zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem du in 15 Minuten durch eine Ini rushst, bist du massiv überequipped für diese Instanz.
Was erwartest du?

Erinner dich mal daran zurück, wie so eine Nordend-Hero war, als alle frisch 80 waren. Ich aus Heilersicht kann mich daran erinnern, und beschwere mich nicht, dass ich mittlerweile als Heiler 3 - 4k Boss-DPS nebenher mach.
Beurteile bitte nur Content, der zu deinem Equip passt.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (16. Februar 2010)

um mich noch einmal zu Wort zu melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hm... was mir noch auffällt ist,
dass hier viele Leute der Meinung sind BC war um einiges besser/schwerer o.O


Das ist wohl genau diese Situation, wie es "damals" war ^^
Das "gute", old school vanilla war vorbei,
die bunte, lustige Scherbenwelt ist da.... huuiiiii xD

Es entstanden unzählige Threads, alles war einfacher, die Leute die das game bis daher liebten
haben aufgehört oder sich offenkundig beschwert, wie leicht alles geworden sein... 
Tokens o.O
Epic in inis :-o
Als dann Sunwell und die Insel kam wars dann endgültig vorbei... soviele Dailies auf so engem Raum :-o
Wie, man muss nur 2 Stunden investieren, kommt an Ruf, viel Gold und Equip :-o


Weiß nicht, ob die meisten Leser hier das erkennen... bzw, selber erst mit BC begonnen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Wow ist nunmal ein dynamisches Spiel, welches sich regelmäßig verändert und mit dem Großteil der community geht.
Klar, warum denn auch nicht?
Blizz ist kein rotes Kreuz und keine Caritas, die Leute dort wollen selber nur ihre Familien durchfüttern und irgendwann eine sichere Pension haben ^^
Also wenn der Großteil schreit "gief Epix, gief Gold, will nicht soviel Zeit investieren" wird der Weg der Mehrheit wahrscheinlich gegangen.
Solange Blizzard die Kosten gleich halten kann und mehr user bzw, einfach die userzahlen halten kann,
werden sie diesen Weg gehen.
Wenn die Leute sich beschweren aber dennoch genauso weiterzahlen und zocken... warum sollte Blizz das jucken? o.O



Die Leute, die heute über Wotlk schimpfen sind wahrscheinlich genau diejenigen, die BC damals begrüßt haben...
und wahrscheinlich werden die Leute, die heute gut mit Lichking klar kommen,
werden in cata bestimmt wieder genügend finden, über das sie meckern, sich beschweren können
und sagen fürher war alles besser, schwerer, kewler, etc....

So ist der Lauf der Dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioEriwan (16. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Jeder soll spielen wie er lustig ist. Allerdings darf man auch subjektiv feststellen dürfen, das die Entwicklung die Wow mit Woltk genommen hat, im Allgemeinen nicht sonderlich fördernd war. Und das wenn möglich ohne das man gleich angeflamt wird, mit "dann spiel doch was anderes" "Was stimmt bei dir nicht" oder "mimimi".
> Für mich ist das ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Denn was als nächstes? Noch viel leichter kann mans kaum machen.
> Mfg



Das Ender der Fahnentange ist noch weit....

Denkbar wären Marken für das erfolgreiche Einloggen...

Oder inis werden so weit generft das man nach betreten der Ini direkt vor einer Truhe mit der Beute steht. Im Hero Modus sind diese Truhen dann aber verschlossen und müssen erst mit dem Schlüssel der auf einem Tisch neben der Truhe liegt geöffnet werden... 

Oder Ruhepunkte werden direkt durch XP abgelöst. Level 1 Twink erstellen, 6 Monate nicht einloggen, und dann sofort beim ersten erneuten Einloggen 80 werden und die Skillpunkte vergeben...

Oder Berufe werden direkt beim Level-Up mit geskillt. Wozu umständlich lernen und skillen? Ist doch öde! Außerdem dauert Erze/Kräuter farmen viel zu lange. Klappt doch bei den Jäger Pets und Hexer Dämonen auch wunderbar...

Oder alle Völker bekommen die neue Volksfähigkeit "I Win", welche einen Cooldown von 30 Sekunden hat. Im Kampf gedrückt wird der Spieler komplett geheilt und alle Gegner sind instant tot...

Oder Geistheiler werden abgeschafft und durch Valkyren ersetzt. Diese schweben zum Leichnam, sofern es jemand schafft trotz "I-Win" Button zu sterben, des Spielers und beleben ihn dort mit reparierter Rüstung voll gebufft mit einen fünf Minuten 500% Bonus auf alle Werte wieder.

PS
Für alle Querleser, dass sind *NICHT* die Neuerungen für Cataclysm!


Hoffe ich zumindest...


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> In 15 MInuten durch teilweise null fordernde Inis rennen? Dieses "Durchrushen" der Marken/Equip wegens nennst du Entspannung?
> Ich glaube eher das die Zahl derer wächst (zumindest auf meinem Server zu beobachten), die auch abseits von Raids ein wenig mehr Anspruch haben, als die StopandGo Encounter aus den Inis die sich heute Heroic schimpfen.
> Die meisten NE Inis kann kein Mensch mehr sehn, weil eben des geringen Schwierigkeitsgrades wegen jeder schon gefühlte 1000 mal drin war.
> Entspannung und Spass am Spiel ahbe ich/hatte ich da eher in BC, als man der Reihe nach die Heros geknackt hat und sich auf die nächste Steigerung am nächsten Tag gefreut hat, wenn man mit dem Legen eines Hero Bosses ein Teilerfolg erzielt hatte.
> ...



Beim ersten Teil hast du recht, aber Blizzard hat in WotLK eben viel rumprobiert und getestet. In BC waren hero Inis eigentlich für den A****, und wurden deshalb kaum besucht. Für Nichtraider waren sie schön, aber T4 hatte man trotzdem meist schneller zusammen als den Respektvollen Ruf für den Schlüssel.

Das regelmäßige, überequipte 15 Minuten Runs durch Instanzen wie es sie heute gibt auch nicht das Wahre sind, dass wird glaube ich auch Blizzard erkennen. Ich denke mal mit Cata wird man sich auch schnell nachequippen können, allerdings eher über Raidinstanzen. Das man Nax und Ulduar heute auf dem Weg zur ICC garnicht mehr besuchen muss ist sicher nicht der Königsweg.

Was die unerfahrenen Spieler angeht... du warst nie in einem Classic Raid, oder? Da gab es nur halb so viele Fähigkeiten, und die Leute haben trotzdem doppelt so viel falsch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (16. Februar 2010)

Was mir gerade auffällt...
Wieso wird meine SUBJEKTIVE Meinung und die anderer immer gleich als Meckern/Schimpfen abgetan bzw. verurteilt.
Ich mag ja faslch liegen, aber ist ein Forum, gerade ein solcher Thread mit einer für mich persönlich unsinnigen These nicht dazu da, um darüber zu diskutieren? Wenn möglich ohne Flames?
Ohne Diskussion in der Com, hätte sich auch Wow nicht weiterentwickelt. Früher haben die Casuals über die "Hardcorler" gemeckert bzw., darüber das ja alles viel zu schwer ist. Und für jemanden der nicht genug Zeit und "Arbeit" reingesteckt hat eben wenig zu erreichen war. Und prompt hat Blizz reagiert. Warum sollte es nicht auch mal andersrum gehen?
Es wird zu dem Thema immer zwei Meinungen geben. 
Allerdings sollte man auch darüber reden können, wie zivilisierte Menschen ohne den Einen gleich als Noob oder den anderen als Meckerer darzustellen.

Ähm anmerk, die Schlüssel gab/gibt es ab wohlwollendem Ruf, und den zu erreichen ist nu wirklich keine harte Arbeit^^

Zitat: Zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem du in 15 Minuten durch eine Ini rushst, bist du massiv überequipped für diese Instanz.
Was erwartest du?
Erinner dich mal daran zurück, wie so eine Nordend-Hero war, als alle frisch 80 waren. Ich aus Heilersicht kann mich daran erinnern, und beschwere mich nicht, dass ich mittlerweile als Heiler 3 - 4k Boss-DPS nebenher mach.
Beurteile bitte nur Content, der zu deinem Equip passt.

Dazu mal eine Anmerkung. Ich weiss ja nicht wann du das letzte Mal Non Hero mit unter oder gerade erst 80 warst. Auch mit blaugrünem Equip ist das ei weitem keine Herausforderung mehr. Bin nämlich gerade dabei meinen (fast 2 Jahre brach gelegenen) Tank zu zocken. Und selbst mit leuten um Lev 71-72...oder gar frisch 70ern...sind die meisten Inis ohne Wipes in 20 Minuten durch. Von überequip kann da gar keine Rede sein. 

@Nexilein. Sowohl als auch. Hatte nen Classic Char hab dann jedoch für ne lange lange Zeit aufgehört. (Inkl. Charlöschung) und mit BC nochmal komplett bei Null angefangen.
Mir gings auch nicht darum das die Leute Fehler machen. Im Gegenteil ich bin meist der letzte der einen Raid/Ini Gruppe verlässt. Für mich gehört wipen und weiterprobieren einfach dazu. Auch wenn das zunehmend nicht mehr Gang und Gebe ist. 
Ich meinte damit viel mehr, das aufgrund der Schnelligkeit immer weniger Leute vom Spiel geschweige denn von ihren Charakteren wissen.

Ah noch eine Anmerkung. Ein paar Seiten vorher wurden Add-Ons etc. für die Entwicklung als Schuldige ausgemacht. Das sehe ich etwas anders. 
Die Masse der Add Ons sind meist nur stylische Optimierungen oder eben Optimierungen bei denen Blizz verpennt hat nachzurüsten. Die wenigsten sind so nützlich das sie das ganze Spielsystem auf den Kopf stellen würden. Ich wage mal zu behaupten das 90 % der Spieler Mob Map und Co, nicht mal bräuchten. Es ist lediglich eine Hilfestellung, die einem wenn überhaupt einen minimalen Zeitvorteil verschafft. Denn zb. gerade NE vor Blizz Einführung deseigenen Questtrackers, stand alles was man wissen musste im Questtext. Zudem über 95 % aller Quests in NE sich eh immer nur in dem jeweiligen Questgebiet abspielen. Zahlreiche Überschneidungen wie noch in Classic und auch noch BC mit anderen Inis und Gebieten sind eher die Seltenheit geworden.


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt...
> Wieso wird meine SUBJEKTIVE Meinung und die anderer immer gleich als Meckern/Schimpfen abgetan bzw. verurteilt.
> Ich mag ja faslch liegen, aber ist ein Forum, gerade ein solcher Thread mit einer für mich persönlich unsinnigen These nicht dazu da, um darüber zu diskutieren? Wenn möglich ohne Flames?
> Ohne Diskussion in der Com, hätte sich auch Wow nicht weiterentwickelt. Früher haben die Casuals über die "Hardcorler" gemeckert bzw., darüber das ja alles viel zu schwer ist. Und für jemanden der nicht genug Zeit und "Arbeit" reingesteckt hat eben wenig zu erreichen war. Und prompt hat Blizz reagiert. Warum sollte es nicht auch mal andersrum gehen?
> ....



Also erstens interessiert es Blizzard nen Scheiß, wenn auf buffed.de 3mal pro Woche so ein Thread eröffnet wird.
Zweitens hat Blizzard reagiert, weil der größte Teil der Kundschaft mit der damaligen Situation unglücklich war, während es jetzt nur noch eine Handvoll von Leuten sind.
Drittens bezweifle ich immer noch, dass irgendein Gejammere in irgendeinem Forum zu egal welchem Thema jemals etwas in WoW verändert hat. Blizzard hat viel bessere Möglichkeiten die Zufriedenheit der Kundschaft festzustellen (Wie lange behält jemand sein Abo, wie lange spielt er, wie spielt er, wieviele gehen Raiden, warum geht der Rest nicht Raiden, wie werden die Battlegrounds genutzt, wieviele entscheiden sich für Beruf, Klasse, Volk XY, etc...)


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Ähm anmerk, die Schlüssel gab/gibt es ab wohlwollendem Ruf, und den zu erreichen ist nu wirklich keine harte Arbeit^^



Ursprünglich war's mal ab respektvoll.



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Mir gings auch nicht darum das die Leute Fehler machen. Im Gegenteil ich bin meist der letzte der einen Raid/Ini Gruppe verlässt. Für mich gehört wipen und weiterprobieren einfach dazu. Auch wenn das zunehmend nicht mehr Gang und Gebe ist.
> Ich meinte damit viel mehr, das aufgrund der Schnelligkeit immer weniger Leute vom Spiel geschweige denn von ihren Charakteren wissen.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Equip übertüncht einiges, und auch wenn ich CC und um die Ecke pullen nie als besondere Herausforderung betrachtet habe, so bekommen es die Spieler heute in der Regel nicht mehr unbedingt mit wie es ist einen einzelnen Mob zu focusen und den CC dabei nicht zu brechen. Auf der anderen Seite haben es die Jäger heute immerhin gelernt, das schwere Rüstung + Zaubermacht für Schamanen gedacht ist :-)
Es ist aber natürlich auch teilweise die Schuld der Spieler, wenn sie "/played bis full Epic" zum Massstab für "gutes" Spielen machen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Spieler nicht ganz so extrem an einem Großteil der Spielinhalte vorbeilotsen. Könnte man heute in Nax Embleme für T8 und in Ulduar Embleme für T9 bekommen, dann wäre das Spiel nicht ganz so schnelllebig, und man würde trotzdem nicht Gefahr laufen die Leute einfach abzuhängen. Ich bin einfach gespannt wie das in Cata gehandhabt werden wird...


----------



## Mayestro99 (16. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich führe ein paar Gegenbeispiele auf, die durchaus aussagekraft besitzen.
> 
> Da ich noch nicht weiß wieviele es werden, weill ich schonmal sagen, dass man sie lesen sollte, wenn man nich genau weiß wie es vorher zu BC Zeiten war. Da jeder der !! Ahnung !! hat es weiß (anders als der TE).
> 
> ...




Junge, Junge, ich habs bis zum Ende gelesen und kann nur sagen:

Anhand deines Beitrags kann man wirklich nicht erkennen, daß du schon *17* bist und obendrein noch Schüler des Gymnasiums.
Wo sind wir nur hingekommen, wenn dieser Schreibstil inklusive Rechtschreibfehler das Bildungsniveau unserer Gymnasiasten widerspiegelt.
...vom einheitlichen IQ ganz zu schweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meinen Augen bist du nur ein riesengroßer Egomane, der andere nur akzeptiert, wenn diese nach seiner Pfeife tanzen.

So long...no more...


----------



## Tidra-on (16. Februar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Spieler nicht ganz so extrem an einem Großteil der Spielinhalte vorbeilotsen. Könnte man heute in Nax Embleme für T8 und in Ulduar Embleme für T9 bekommen, dann wäre das Spiel nicht ganz so schnelllebig, und man würde trotzdem nicht Gefahr laufen die Leute einfach abzuhängen. Ich bin einfach gespannt wie das in Cata gehandhabt werden wird...



/sign


----------



## Braamséry (16. Februar 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> So isses.
> 
> Vor allem begreifen diese Typen einfach nicht das es den restlichen Spielern komplett wumpe is ob die irgendwas down haben oder nich.



Wenn es das wäre, würden viele nicht wollen, dass sie alles sehen oder? Dann würden sie ein BC feeling bevorzugen wo man raiden konnte mit zig-wipes ohne Erfolg. Dem ist nur nicht so.



Mayestro99 schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, ich habs bis zum Ende gelesen und kann nur sagen:
> 
> Anhand deines Beitrags kann man wirklich nicht erkennen, daß du schon *17* bist und obendrein noch Schüler des Gymnasiums.
> Wo sind wir nur hingekommen, wenn dieser Schreibstil inklusive Rechtschreibfehler das Bildungsniveau unserer Gymnasiasten widerspiegelt.
> ...



Ok. Speziell für dich kann ich den ganzen Post auch noch einmal in fein, säuberlichem Deutsch schreiben um dir zu zeigen, dass ich die deutsche Rechtschreibung und Grammatik sehr gut beherrsche. 

Ich finde es auch sehr amüsant, dass du durch einen Foren-Post auf meine Deutsch Kenntnisse zu schließen versuchst. In einem Forum versuche ich nur eine Mittteilung zu übermitteln, aber nicht perfekte Grammatik. 

Was ich mich persöhnlich noch frage ist, wie genau du auf den Gedankengang kommst, dass ich ein Egomane sei. Ich kann auch sagen, dass du für mich ein Typ-XY bist. Aber ohne eine Begründung wirkt das wie aus der Luft gegriffen. Wenn du mir diesen Sachverhalt noch einmal erläutern kannst, warum die Kundtuung meiner Meinung auf die Eigenart eines Egomanen schließt, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden...


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wenn es das wäre, würden viele nicht wollen, dass sie alles sehen oder? Dann würden sie ein BC feeling bevorzugen wo man raiden konnte mit zig-wipes ohne Erfolg. Dem ist nur nicht so.
> ...



Du behauptest zwar regelmäßig, dass Viele alles sehen wollen, allerdings hab ich noch nirgends auch nur irgendeinen Post gelesen, wo jemand tatsächlich schreibt, dass Blizzard die Raids zugänglicher machen soll, damit er da rein könnte.

Ferner scheinst du irgendwie die Illusion zu haben, dass alle problemlos durch den "Lutschking" rushen.
Bergedos hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht, dass ganze nachzuschauen:



Bergerdos schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren wo du solche Zahlen her hast.
> 
> laut Guildprogress.com (Link) haben 56,6 % die 10er Version und 22,7 % die 25er Version Clear - und das nur von den gelisteten Gilden, also nur von den Gilden die überhaupt raiden gehen.
> In ICC sieht es so aus, daß Arthas gerade mal 0,26% im 10er liegen haben, im Hardmode noch nicht einer.
> ...



Zur Erinnerung, du hast behauptet, dass 72% PDK25 clear haben, wo auch immer du diese Zahl her haben magst, bzw zu sagen, auf sich diese 72% bezieht.

Und Kil`jaeden, ich hab es nachgeschaut, hat 4Tage lang bis zum Firstkill gestanden.


----------



## Braamséry (16. Februar 2010)

Erstmal kommen diese zahlen von wowprogress.com

Dort sind alle Gilden eingetragen, wo ein bestimmter Anteil einen Boss gelegt hat um zu sichern, dass diese Gilde es warscheinlich selbst und eigenständig geschafft hat. Sprich eine Gilde mit 10 member, wo 5 raiden wird da nicht vorhanden sein.

Ist auch eigentlich nicht der Sinn, weil eine Gilde, die nicht eigenständig raidet in eine solche Statistik nicht zur Deko reingehört.

Und, dass viele Spieler alles sehen wollen ist wohl klar. Der Schwierigskeitsgrad mit dem das geschehen soll ist jedesmal anders. Ich denke du würdest den LK auch gerne legen. Ob du dir die Hoffnung machst oder weißt, dass es warscheinlich nichts wird ist was anderes, das darf man nicht vergessen.


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Erstmal kommen diese zahlen von wowprogress.com
> 
> Dort sind alle Gilden eingetragen, wo ein bestimmter Anteil einen Boss gelegt hat um zu sichern, dass diese Gilde es warscheinlich selbst und eigenständig geschafft hat. Sprich eine Gilde mit 10 member, wo 5 raiden wird da nicht vorhanden sein.
> 
> ...



Und was soll ich jetzt aus deinem Beitrag schließen, dass die 72% irgendein Fantasiewert sind und dass es keine Heulthreads von "Noobs" gab?
Echt keine Ahnung.


----------



## Cyl (16. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Und Kil`jaeden, ich hab es nachgeschaut, hat 4Tage lang bis zum Firstkill gestanden.




Du kapierst es einfach nicht, stimmts?

ICC Hc hat 20 Trys....done.
ICC Hc wurde komplett, incl 12 Bosse freigegeben. (nach künstlicher Contentstreckung im normalen Modus, wohlgemerkt)

Kil´jaeden hatte keine Try-Beschränkung, man konnte, wenn man "lustig" war, 24 Std/Tag dort üben.
Der Weg zu Kil`jaeden waren drei freigegebe Bosse, sprich 2 zu töten bis zum Boss. Jetzt 11 "neue" Bosse vor dem Endboss.


Leuchtets nun ein bisserl heller, MrGimpel?


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Februar 2010)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du kapierst es einfach nicht, stimmts?
> 
> ICC Hc hat 20 Trys....done.
> ICC Hc wurde komplett, incl 12 Bosse freigegeben. (nach künstlicher Contentstreckung im normalen Modus, wohlgemerkt)
> ...



Also falls es dich interessiert, ich halte dich für den größten Schwachkopf, der hier im Forum anzutreffen ist.

Aber egal, zurück zum Thema. Und was ist das Problem, ja Kil´jaedan hatte keine Trybegrenzung, Braamsey hatte Kil`jaedan auch nur aus den Hut gezaubert, weil plötzlich seine These von den knüppelharten BC-Raids, wo sich die Progilden wochenlang die Zähne ausgebissen haben, in Rauch aufgelöst hat. Das sei nur erwähnt, da du vermutlich nicht mitbekommen hast, wie die Diskussion plötzlich bei Kil´Jaedan gelandet ist.

Für den weiteren Abend empfehle ich dir, deine Froschpillen zu nehmen, ordentlich mal einen abzuschütteln und danach ne Rund zu joggen. Vielleicht, was ich nicht glaube, hilft das dir dich von deinem völligst frustrierenden Leben mal etwas abzulenken, etwas weniger großkotziger aufzutreten und zumindest so umgänglich zu werden, dass nicht nur deine Mama dich lieb haben kann.


----------



## Plohunter (16. Februar 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Was aber auch daran lag, dass man die ganzen Raidinstanzen vorher machen musste, um Ausrüstungstechnisch in Naxx eine Chance zu haben. Raids, die sich geründet haben, als manch anderer schon in AQ40 unterwegs war, konnten Naxx gar nicht mehr clearen, obwohl sie es spielerisch sicher drauf gehabt hätten, da der limitierende Faktor die Ausrüstung war und im schlimmsten fall mit MC angangen mussten. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, hätte es zu Classic schon ein Markensystem wie heute gegeben, wo man sich für die aktuellste Raidinstanz ausrüsten kann, wäre KelThuzad im Classic Naxx auch öfter gelegen.



Deswegen sind auch dort noch Raids auf Stufe 70 gnadenlos gewipt.


----------



## Cyl (17. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Also falls es dich interessiert, ich halte dich für den größten Schwachkopf, der hier im Forum anzutreffen ist.
> 
> Aber egal, zurück zum Thema. Und was ist das Problem, ja Kil´jaedan hatte keine Trybegrenzung, Braamsey hatte Kil`jaedan auch nur aus den Hut gezaubert, weil plötzlich seine These von den knüppelharten BC-Raids, wo sich die Progilden wochenlang die Zähne ausgebissen haben, in Rauch aufgelöst hat. Das sei nur erwähnt, da du vermutlich nicht mitbekommen hast, wie die Diskussion plötzlich bei Kil´Jaedan gelandet ist.
> 
> Für den weiteren Abend empfehle ich dir, deine Froschpillen zu nehmen, ordentlich mal einen abzuschütteln und danach ne Rund zu joggen. Vielleicht, was ich nicht glaube, hilft das dir dich von deinem völligst frustrierenden Leben mal etwas abzulenken, etwas weniger großkotziger aufzutreten und zumindest so umgänglich zu werden, dass nicht nur deine Mama dich lieb haben kann.



Süß. Gimpel wirft mit Förmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.Du behauptest standhaft Kil´jaeden wäre mit dem Lichkönig im Progress, sprich also im Schwierigkeitsgrad aufgrund des ersten Todes vergleichbar. 
2.Ich habs dir nun zweimal erklärt warum dies völlig absurd ist.
3.Du kapierst weiterhin den Unterscheid nicht, wirst aus Trotz aber dann lieber persönlich beleidigend.

Und wenn wir schon bei persönlichen Beurteilungen sind: Ich bin für dich also das personifizierte pöse? Danke für die Blumen! Du hingegen bist leider nur die breite Masse, die gern neidisch mit "den Großen" in deren Sandkasten spielen möchte, dies nicht darf und daher trotzig, mit völlig vor Tränchen verschleiertem Blick, haltlose Vorwürfe und "Argumente" rausplärrt.

Keine Angst, diese Phasen gehen erstens im Lauf der Jahre vorbei und zweitens ist Blizzard ganz bei dir...


----------



## Technocrat (17. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Fragen darf, wo ist da der Spass an der Sache?
> In 15 MInuten durch teilweise null fordernde Inis rennen? Dieses "Durchrushen" der Marken/Equip wegens nennst du Entspannung?


Au weia, da weiß ich nicht mal genau, wo ich anfangen soll. Laß es mich so sagen: Equip ist mir sowas von egal, und ich spiele WoW nicht, um einen Highscore zu brechen, in Dalaran zu posen oder um meinen Bekannten zu beweisen, wie cool ich bin.

Ich spiele WoW "einfach so", mal hier ne Ini, mal dort nen Raid, und dann vielleicht wieder Arena oder Wintergrasp. Einfach, um mit anderen zusammen zu sein. Und weiß Du was? Equip fällt dabei so ganz nebenbei ab, ohne das ich mich drum kümmern muß. Klar habe ich keinen Kram, der mich zu ICC befähigt, aber wenn Du meine Rox mal in der Armory ansieht, wirst Du sehen, das es für alle andern Instanzen taugt. 

Und das alles ohne Streß aber mit viel Spaß. Cool, was?


----------



## RadioEriwan (17. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die Beispiele die hier ins Feld geführt werden echt witzig.
Es wird zum Beispiel gefragt ob man ICC schon im 25er Hardmode geschafft hat? 
Ist eine einzige Instanz der Maßstab für den gesamten Contend?

Wieviel Prozent von WoW macht ICC aus?
Sind das ein oder doch zwei Prozent?

Andere fragen wie lange es gedauert hat bis bei bestimmten Bossen der "First Kill" gemeldet wurde?
Sind die Leistungen einiger weniger "Hardcore Gamer" der Maßstab dafür wie schwer das Spiel ist? 

Ein empirischer Beweis für eine Änderung im Schwierihkeitsgrad kann nicht erbracht werden, Punkt.
Denn um diesen zu erbringen müsste der Content der Classic Version eins zu eins mit dem der BC Version und der WOTLK Version verglichen werden.
Und damit ist nicht gemeint, Hogger gab es doch schon immer. Damit ist gemeint, wieviel Leben/Rüstung hatten die Mobs/Spieler früher im Vergleich zu heute, wie hat sich der Damageoutput der Mobs/Spieler verändert. Auch die Veränderungen der einzelnen Skilltrees und so weiter müsste verglichen werden. Das ist aber schlichtweg nicht möglich. Deswegen ist die Beurteilung ob WoW schwieriger geworden ist oder nicht immer eine rein subjektive. 

Ich bin der rein subjektiven Meinung das WoW leichter, und für meinen Geschmack zu leicht, geworden ist.
Und bevor einer dumm fragt, ich habe ICC nicht clear, ich hab die Instanz noch nicht mal von innen gesehen. Nicht weil es zu schwer ist, sondern weil ich nicht die Zeit investiere die dafür nötig wäre. Und ehrlich gesagt stört es mich nicht im geringsten das ich den Laden noch nicht von innen gesehen habe.

Das meine ich, weil aus meiner Sicht im vergleich zu Classic Zeiten das Leveln in der alten Welt geradezu lachhaft einfach geworden ist. Auch das Questen in BC oder WOTLK ist im Vergleich zum Questen zu Classic Zeiten, meiner Meinung nach, um ein vielfaches einfacher geworden.
Wer zu Classic Zeiten einen Holy Priester gelevelt hat wird jetzt genau wissen was ich meine, wer frühestens zu BC eingestiegen ist, den bitte ich jetzt das einfach mal so zu akzeptieren. 

Jetzt mag die andere Fraktion fragen wen das öde Leveln auf 80 denn interessiert?
Denen sage ich, es macht den größten Teil des Contents aus!

Es liegt also an jedem selber ob er WoW als zu schwer, zu leicht oder genau richtig empfindet.
Wer sich dran stört, der kann sich bei Blizzard auf vielfältigen Weg beschweren, außerdem steht es jedem frei seinen Account zu kündigen.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2010)

Cyl schrieb:


> Süß. Gimpel wirft mit Förmchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Echt? Magst du mir zeigen, wo ich das gemacht habe



Cyl schrieb:


> 2.Ich habs dir nun zweimal erklärt warum dies völlig absurd ist.


Tja, und wenn du dir durch gelesen hättest, wie die Diskussion mit Braamsery bei Kil`jaedan gelandet ist, hättest du dir deine Erklärung sparen können. Siehe meine Antwort auf deinen Punkt1



Cyl schrieb:


> 3.Du kapierst weiterhin den Unterscheid nicht, wirst aus Trotz aber dann lieber persönlich beleidigend.


Siehe meine Antwort zu Punkt 1



Cyl schrieb:


> Und wenn wir schon bei persönlichen Beurteilungen sind: Ich bin für dich also das personifizierte pöse? Danke für die Blumen! Du hingegen bist leider nur die breite Masse, die gern neidisch mit "den Großen" in deren Sandkasten spielen möchte, dies nicht darf und daher trotzig, mit völlig vor Tränchen verschleiertem Blick, haltlose Vorwürfe und "Argumente" rausplärrt.


Nein nein nein, du bist nicht das personifizierte Pöse. Du bist nur der größte Schwachkopf hier im Forum. 
Und mit "den Großen", ich nehme mal an, du zählst dich dazu, möchte ich sicherlich nicht im Sandkasten spielen. Dem Sandkastenalter bin ich schon seit ein paar Jährchen entwachsen, und "die Große", also so Nasen wie deine Wenigkeit, sind mir viel zu unsympathisch, als dass ich mit ihnen abgeben wollen würde.
Schau, eigentlich frag ich mich, bei jedem deiner Beiträge: "Manoman, was ist nur bei dem Typen falsch gelaufen, dass er sich hier so als Arschloch präsentiert." Ich hab mich immer zurückgehalten und deine Hetzerein ignoriert.
Aber wenn du mich schon persönlich anmmachen musst, in dem du mit deinem Ton in eine Diskussion einsteigst, deren Verlauf du offensichtlich nicht kennst, wollte ich halt mal zurückflamen.



Cyl schrieb:


> Keine Angst, diese Phasen gehen erstens im Lauf der Jahre vorbei und zweitens ist Blizzard ganz bei dir...


Ich glaube, jeder der hier im Forum deine und meine Beiträge liest, dürfte sich wohl wünschen, dass du in einer "Phase" steckst.


----------



## Cyl (17. Februar 2010)

Du kannst mich gern noch mehrmals als "Arschloch" und "größter Schwachkopf" titulieren, ich werde mich nicht auf dein Niveau hinab begeben.

Solche "Unterhaltungen" hatte ich das letzte mal vor gut 25 Jahren in der Schule, dort kann ähnliches Halbstarkengeblubber evt. noch Eindruck schinden, wenn die Argumente/der Horizont ausgeht(n).


----------



## Pennsylvania (17. Februar 2010)

Versteh ich nicht.... Du schreibst, die AUSRÜSTUNG ist zu gut... aber das gehört doch zum Spiel oder nicht? 

lg


----------



## EisblockError (17. Februar 2010)

Wir benutzen EPGP, ist die fairste und beste Lootverteilung die es gibt!!


----------



## MaxMax0070 (17. Februar 2010)

Pennsylvania schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht.... Du schreibst, die AUSRÜSTUNG ist zu gut... aber das gehört doch zum Spiel oder nicht?
> 
> lg



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Und was soll ich jetzt aus deinem Beitrag schließen, dass die 72% irgendein Fantasiewert sind und dass es keine Heulthreads von "Noobs" gab?
> Echt keine Ahnung.



Daraus lese ich einfach, dass keine Gilden eingetragen sind, die nicht raiden.

Mal als Beispiel:
Ein Gilde hat 60 Member.
15Member raiden aktiv.
25er Raids stellt die Gilde nicht von selbst und 10er werden nur Random gemacht.

Dann würde die Gilde, obwohl die Voraussetzungen gegeben sind, nicht dort eingetragen sein, einfach weil die Random Raids nicht in der Wertung anzuteffen sind.

Es erfüllt insofern einen Zweck, dass wirklich nur die eingetragen sind, die den Erfolg als Gilde erspielt haben. Wenn man das natürlich auf alle Gilden bezieht wird der prozentsatz wieder geringer. Aber warum einen Apfel zur Ernte zählen, wenn der total verfault ist? 




Super schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß das du nur Opfer deiner eigenen Weltsicht bist und darum sehe ich dir das mal nach...



mehr oder weniger:
Kommentarlos...
Wenn man net der gleichen Ansicht ist muss man net gleich beleidigend werden...



Super schrieb:


> Aber das dir Bosse nix bringen (Yogg Mimimimi und co) deute ich mal so, dasz sie dir nichts bringen bezogen auf items.... doch items sind kein content und wie du selbst sagst, geht es dir hier um den content. darum grabe ich meine alte Idee des Nonloots für Raids wieder aus: Es gibt keine Items mehr in Raids. Stattdessen nur simple equipmarken, die nur in den Raids droppen und später umgetauscht werden können. Das wieder rum rückt den Content in den Vordergrund und nimmt jeglichen Gruppenleavern, da item nicht droppte oder sie es nicth bekommen haben und ninjas jegliche Basis.
> 
> 
> und was nun 3Jahre raiden? ich denk du raidest erst seit Wolk? entscheide dich mal



Die Frage ist ob man leute für den Content findet mit denen es machbar ist.

Die Gilden die so weit gekommen sind werden da net nomma hingehen. Und oft sind die, die sich dafür interessieren wirklich Leute die dafür einfach nicht geschaffen sind. Dazu braucht man eigentlich Leute, die das schonmal gemacht haben oder zumindest nah dran waren, damit man weiß, dass die weningstens etwas verstehen.

PS: Ich raide lange genug um diese Meinung als meine feste zu betrachten. Es gibt leute die alles sehen wollen, sei es auch erst später mit Cataclysm, die aber einfach nicht dafür gemacht sind. Das hat man bei Bossen wie denen in SW sehr gut gesehen. Die schaffen viele mit 80 nicht annähernd obwohl das EQ eigentlich mehr als ausreichend ist.



Rudikarell schrieb:


> Naja gut letztenendes hat jeder seine eigene Auffassung was Skill, Erfahrung oder Fortschritt betrifft. Ich hab den Thread hier jetz schon von Anfang an verfolgt und an dem Punkt muss ich meinen Kommentar loslassen. Ich denke mal dass man die Aussagen von Skel nicht persönlich aufnehmen sollte, sondern mehr subjektiv sehen soll, im Kontext. Er hat sich nirgendwo hingestellt und geschrien "Ich bin der Beste". Ob er nun den einen oder anderen Boss gelegt oder nicht hat ist ja eigentlich egal. Er sprach von vielen Erfahrungen, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er die alle "erfunden" hat.
> Und ich muss auch sagen, dass es normal ist dass der Thread letztenendes um Equip und um die Community geht, also dieses Casual/Pro rumgetue, schliesslich ist der Tites des Threads nichts anderes als beide Auffassungen:
> 
> -Die Casuals denken sich für 13&#8364; sollte man eigentlich alles sehen dürfen.
> ...



Ich sehe es eigentlich genauso.

Nur muss ich dabei feststellen, dass ich nicht der meinung bin, dass nur Casuals solche aussagen treffen.

Wie gesagt ist ein Großteil der Community nicht am Casual zu messen. Diese Leute spielen im Regelfall nicht mehr als 1Std/Tag, am WE vllt ma 2Std, und manchmal auch gar nicht. Viele spielen viel mehr, sehen sich aber als Casual. Infolgedessen werden sie als solcher bezeichnet was inhaltlich falsch ist.

Wenn man das jetzt in solch eine Aussage einbezieht kommt eher heraus, dass 

- einige Casuals für 13&#8364; alles sehen wollen 
- einige Casuals sich damit abfinden was sie eigentlich sehen können, weil sie das Spiel für den Spaß spielen, nicht fürs Raiden wo ihre zeit eh begrenzt ist.
- Whiner alles für 13&#8364; sehen wollen
- viele Durchschnittsspieler für 13&#8364; alles gerne sehen würden, sich aber auch sonst abfinden mit dem was sie sehen
- Pro's sich alles erkämpfen statt rumzuheulen

Ich denke wirklich nicht, dass man hier viele Casuals, die sich normal verhalten, mit leute in einen Topf schmeißen kann, die rumheulen obwohl sie genug spielen, ihre Zeit dann nur nicht sinnvoll nutzen.

Es liegt hier auch im Auge des Betrachters wo die Grenze zu ziehen ist. Aber viele werden mir zustimmen, dass ein Großteil der Whiner als Casual sieht, aber zu viel zeit dafür mit dem Spiel verbringt. Also eher ein Durchschnittsspieler ist, der einfach seine Zeit verspielt.

PS: Hab gerade noch nen schönen Satz gelsen den ich noch zum Besten gebe will:
  95% aller Computerprobleme sitzen vor dem Bildschirm.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2010)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du kannst mich gern noch mehrmals als "Arschloch" und "größter Schwachkopf" titulieren, ich werde mich nicht auf dein Niveau hinab begeben.



Es ist schon wirklich witzig, dass ausgerechnet du hier den Umgangston monierst



Cyl schrieb:


> Kuckt euch um: 90% sind ja selbst für einen deutschähnlichen Satz zu doof, wie soll eine gewisse Toleranz von verschiedenen Spielstilen (Gelegenheitsspieler/Vielspieler) stattfinden?
> 
> 
> Man könnte auch sagen der eigene Tellerrand ist 90% der Spieler/99% der Buffler zu hoch, denn sie erkennen nur den eigenen WoW-Alltag und sind einfach (noch) zu doof um auch andere Spielweisen zu akzeptieren, bzw überhaupt zu realisieren das sie berechtigterweise existieren.
> ...



Und noch ein paar Schmackerl...

_


			
				Cyl schrieb:
			
		


			Weißt was? Geh einfach weiter dein Spiel spielen, du bist mir deutlich zu klein.

Aber eins muss man dir zugestehen, du passt perfekt zu der Seite hier.

------------------------------------
Absolut richtig, doch ist dies etwas was der typische Buffed-Kleingeist einfach nicht kapiert. Über den Tellerrand zu kucken und die Spielentwicklung etwas langfristiger zu betrachten (der Itemshop wird so sicher kommen wie das Amen in der Kirche) ist für die a) die jüngere Generation und b) für extrem dumme Menschen einfach nicht zu schaffen.

Es ist schlicht kein Wunder das als einziges Forum in dem Blizz und ihre neue Marktstrategie bejubelt wird, ein Forum ist für höchstens Gelegenheitsspieler und Kinder.

-----------------------------------
Dass jeder Casual nun Endcontent raiden darf wäre gar nicht so schlimm, doch was sich Actiblizz nun (logischerweise) an Kunden angeschleppt hat, nämlich sehr sehr viele faule und extrem dumme Menschen mit "Ichwillalleshabenundzwarsofortundgleich-Mentalität"

----------------------------------
Tja, genau wegen solchen pubertierenden Hirnis wie dir, hat Frau Pfeifer in sehr sehr vielen Punkten Recht.

----------------------------------
Nun stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Kannst du soweit denken, oder überfordert es dich?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Bist schon wirklich einer, der Wert auf ein Austausch niveauvoller Analysen legt.




Cyl schrieb:


> Solche "Unterhaltungen" hatte ich das letzte mal vor gut 25 Jahren in der Schule, dort kann ähnliches Halbstarkengeblubber evt. noch Eindruck schinden, wenn die Argumente/der Horizont ausgeht(n).



Jetz kommen wir zum wirklich bizarren Teil deiner Replik...
Und nein, damit mein ich nicht, dass da tatsächlich schon über 40 zu sein scheinst bzw dies vorgibst, und nichts besseres zu tun hast, als alle paar Tage mal das komplette buffed-Forum zum Deppenverein und Kindergarten zu erklären. (Meiner Einschätzung nach warst so cirka 18 und hattes Probleme, hormonell bedingt nicht aus der Haut zu fahren).

Nein, richtig dämlich, wenn auch nicht neu von deiner Seite, ist, mir vorzuwerfen, mir wären die Argumente (oder gar der Horizont) ausgegangen. Dabei hab ich dir doch schon zweimal zu erklären versucht, dass ich überhaupt gar nirgends behauptet habe, dass Kil`Jaedan genauso so "leicht" war wie die Lichking-Bosse. 
Aber anstatt deinen Fehler einzusehen, rettest du dich mit den "ich lass mich nicht beleidigen"-Joker. Ganz großes Kino


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Daraus lese ich einfach, dass keine Gilden eingetragen sind, die nicht raiden.
> 
> Mal als Beispiel:
> Ein Gilde hat 60 Member.
> ...



Daraus lese ich einfach, dass deine 72% schlicht irgendein Wert ist.


----------



## Gromolp (24. März 2010)

es wird zwar viel verändert ich finde wow aber trotzdem nicht zu einfach.
schließlich gibt`s ja noch die heros.
und wem es dann immer noch zu langweilig is soll ein anderes spiel spielen oder neu anfangen, da gibts wirklich nichts um was man sich streiten kann!!!


----------



## Dream1 (24. März 2010)

Ich spreche Mal zu denen, die denken dass es zu einfach ist: Wenn ihr es unbedingt schwerer haben wollt, gründet eine Gilde und geht einfach ohne etwas über die Bosse zu Wissen in einen Raid, der z.B gerade neu erscheinst. Lest keine Guides oder sonst i-end etwas darüber und sagt mir dann mal, ob es immernoch zu schwer ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Shaila (24. März 2010)

Dream1 schrieb:


> Ich spreche Mal zu denen, die denken dass es zu einfach ist: Wenn ihr es unbedingt schwerer haben wollt, gründet eine Gilde und geht einfach ohne etwas über die Bosse zu Wissen in einen Raid, der z.B gerade neu erscheinst. Lest keine Guides oder sonst i-end etwas darüber und sagt mir dann mal, ob es immernoch zu schwer ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht der Sinn dahinter.


----------



## Itirian (24. März 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Sinn dahinter.



Aha ...
was ist denn der Sinn ?
Gäbe es keine Guides wäre alles sinnlos o.O check ich irgendwie nicht
Ich finde er hat recht.
Ihr macht es euch doch immer so einfach wie nur möglich den Boss zu besiegen das heißt
-hunderte von add ons
-guides
-Ts
Das Rohe WoW ansich ist immernoch eine herausforderung .
Hab schon so viele gesehn die nach einem patch tag ohne Add ons einfach total schlecht spielen, einer konnte nimma heilen ohne die dinger.


----------



## Shaila (24. März 2010)

Itirian schrieb:


> Aha ...
> was ist denn der Sinn ?
> Gäbe es keine Guides wäre alles sinnlos o.O check ich irgendwie nicht
> Ich finde er hat recht.
> ...



Es geht um WoW als Spiel. Da könnte man auch behaupten, es sollen sich alle nackt ausziehen und dann den Boss bekämpfen wenn sie es schwer haben wollen. Guides und Addons gab es seit jeher und sie gehören dazu. Es ist logisch, dass man versucht es sich einfacher zu machen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass die Bosse zu Tode generft werden müssen. Im Gegenteil: Die Bosse sollen von sich aus stark sein, der Spieler soll sich nicht die Bosse schwerer machen, sondern die Bosse sollen die Spieler fordern, trotz Guides und Addons.

Deswegen hasse ich auch Hardmodes. Weil es genau dasselbe für mich ist. Man bindet sich die Arme auf den Rücken und kämpft dann gegen den Boss. Das entzieht sich bei mir jeglicher Logik.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (24. März 2010)

WOW ist heute nicht zu einfach.
Bisher haben die wenigsten Raid Arthas im Normal Modus gelegt. Und von den HArdmodes mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Was WOW aber ist:

Anschlussfreundlicher für Neu 80er und Twinks. Früher war es Quasi Unmöglich ältere Chars einzuholen und mit diesen gemeinsam zu Raiden. Das geht heute Rubel die Katz ganz schnell und einfach. Aber ist das wirklich schlecht? Ich finde es gut. Dadurch konnte ich meinen Pala Tank und meinen Baum nachziehen die beide heute ICC gehen und dort gute Dienste leisten. Was früher nicht möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## Rojan (14. Juni 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Anschlussfreundlicher für Neu 80er und Twinks. *Früher war es Quasi Unmöglich ältere Chars einzuholen und mit diesen gemeinsam zu Raiden*. Das geht heute Rubel die Katz ganz schnell und einfach. Aber ist das wirklich schlecht? Ich finde es gut. Dadurch konnte ich meinen Pala Tank und meinen Baum nachziehen die beide heute ICC gehen und dort gute Dienste leisten. Was früher nicht möglich gewesen wäre.



schlichtweg falsch. das ging in tbc auch hervorragend, nur eben nicht im single-player-random-mode, sondern mit freunden.

classic war zu hart, zu elitär, aber in tbc hat blizz alles richtig gemacht. auch vom encounterdesign her. das vermisse ich in wotlk iwie ein bisschen. ich will wieder bosse wie vashj an denen man ein paar wochen hängt. sowas gibts doch gar nich mehr.

und diese ganzen heroic hard modes blablabla find ich lame, weils einfach nur contentrecycling ist. ein hm kill ist nicht vergleichbar mit nem encounterkill aus classic oder tbc, weil man da nich unter "vereinfachten" bedingungen üben konnte.

aber was mir am allerwichtigsten ist: ICH WILL WIEDER TRASH MIT CC MACHEN! das fehlt einfach...das fehlt mir am allermeisten...


----------



## Deepender (14. Juni 2010)

und du kramst altes geleier aus, was einen eh fast nicht mehr intressiert,da doch irgendwann um laufe der nächsten 5 monate cata erscheinen soll oder nicht?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Guides und Addons gab es seit jeher und sie gehören dazu.



Das mag sein, aber nie waren die Guides so gut ausgearbeitet (ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Videos bei DuPupst) und nie haben es einem Addons so einfach gemacht wie heute. Man muss nicht mal denken nur noch Knöpfchen drücken wenn einem das Addon das sagt...

Spiel zu einfach? Nimm den ganzen möchtegern Pros die Guides und die Addons und sie können nicht mal mehr Hogger raiden ohne auf die Fresse zu fallen (Achtung Übertreibung!!)



> Es ist logisch, dass man versucht es sich einfacher zu machen.



Wieso? Ich dachte der Content ist eh schon zu einfach?



> Das entzieht sich bei mir jeglicher Logik.



Das liegt daran das sich dein Post auch jeglicher Logik entzieht, auf der einen Seite beschwerst du dich es wäre zu einfach auf der anderen Seite willst du es dir mit Guides und Addons so einfach wie möglich machen. Wo ist da die Logik?

Das Spiel wurde so konzipiert, dass man es schaffen kann ohne Guide und Addons, wer sich den Spielspaß nimmt indem er sich dieser bedient, ist selber Schuld und darf sich nicht beschweren wenn es ihm zu einfach ist. Ist wie mit einer Komplettlösung zu einem Adventure, damit spielt man das Spiel an einem Tag duch...ohne braucht man vielleicht 4 Wochen, aber es hat dann deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht.

Tip: Lass die Addons und die Guides weg und versuche die Bosse zu legen ohne das dir was vorgekaut werden muss. Macht mehr Spaß und plötzlich ist das Spiel nicht mehr "zu einfach".

Edit: Grad erst gesehen, das der Thread schon etwas älter ist -.-


----------



## Bummrar (14. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber nie waren die Guides so gut ausgearbeitet (ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Videos bei DuPupst) und nie haben es einem Addons so einfach gemacht wie heute. Man muss nicht mal denken nur noch Knöpfchen drücken wenn einem das Addon das sagt...



u failed.. früher waren die addons teilweise noch um einiges schlimmer, da sie einige sachen automatisierten.


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. Juni 2010)

Rojan schrieb:


> aber was mir am allerwichtigsten ist: ICH WILL WIEDER TRASH MIT CC MACHEN! das fehlt einfach...das fehlt mir am allermeisten...


Es ist schön solche Zeilen zu lesen.

Die Komplexität und das ganze Spielerlebnis in aktuellen Raids sowie etliche, neue Spieler denen man in Random-Raids, Stammgruppen oder sogar Gilden begegnet - die man früher nicht einmal mit in BC 5-Mann-Hero Inis mitgenommen hätte (auf Grund von Unvermögen, Unlust, Unfähigkeit, eBay-Chars?) als auch Beleidigungen und "Haben wollen-Mentalität ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste" - hat mich quasi auch zu einem Gelegenheitsspieler gemacht. Ich habe früher mindestens 8 Stunden pro 
Tag gespielt. Mit WOTLK nahm meine Aktivität im Spiel bis heute dramatisch ab. 

Viele (zumindest die alten Hasen) haben bemerkt, dass sich viel getan hat und viel hat sich in eine - meiner Meinung nach - falsche Richtung entwickelt.
Dass viele Spieler einfach nicht mehr mit der eigenen Klasse zurechtkommen, keinen Schaden machen, nicht vernünftig Tanken oder Heilen können ist nicht nur eine Modeerscheinung.
Hierfür gibt es sehr wohl Gründe. Ich rede hier nicht von Schuld oder böswilliger Absicht. Aber einen erheblichen Teil hat Blizzard an der heutigen Lage beigetragen.

Nur als halbwegs objektive, leicht zynisch-bohrende Meinung meinerseits... Ich heule schon lange nicht mehr rum. Aber ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer vermag einigen von uns Zuversicht geben, dass ab Cataclysm - irgendwie - einiges besser werden könnte.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. Juni 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> u failed..



Drückt das deine Unfähigkeit zu normalen Kommunikation aus?



> früher waren die addons teilweise noch um einiges schlimmer, da sie einige sachen automatisierten.



Du meinst Addons die entweder Verboten sind (Bots oder andere Cheat Programme) oder welche die Schwachstellen in der LUA Schnittstelle ausgenutzt haben die dann geschlossen wurden nachdem es die Addons gab?


----------



## Braamséry (14. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber nie waren die Guides so gut ausgearbeitet (ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Videos bei DuPupst) und nie haben es einem Addons so einfach gemacht wie heute. Man muss nicht mal denken nur noch Knöpfchen drücken wenn einem das Addon das sagt...
> 
> Spiel zu einfach? Nimm den ganzen möchtegern Pros die Guides und die Addons und sie können nicht mal mehr Hogger raiden ohne auf die Fresse zu fallen (Achtung Übertreibung!!)



Zu BC waren die Guides genauso gut wie heute.

Es gibt auch keine Add-Ons die das Spiel nochmehr vereinfachen würden. 

Von der Schwierigkeit der Guides und Add-Ons ist es genauso wie zu BC. Klar, Rnds machen es sich meist noch einfacher, aber die mal außen vor.

Und insgesamt war es für mich trotzdem enttäuschend. Es war viel einfacher als vorher obwohl die Add-Ons und Guides die gleichen waren.
Genauso gab es damals natürlich auch videos. Und es gab auch damals seiten die die bosse anhand von videos erklärt haben.
Es hat sich insofern nicht viel geändert, ist aber durch das Spiel einfacher geworden.


----------



## sigimalygos (14. Juni 2010)

Herr schrieb:


> Hmmm finden deshalb auch einige Occulus Heroic so schwer weil ihnen dort ihr Equip nicht weiterhilft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo zum Teufel is Ocu schwer??????


Kürtzeste inni in Bitch-King
Bester Loot
Abwechslung im vergleich mit allen anderen Inzen in Glitch-King

Ka welche deppen da immer leaven und 30Min debuff aufsich nehmen... man könnte in den 30 min 2 mal ocu hero clear machen aber nja logik is ja net immer so ausgeprägt.

Und wo is die inni schwer? man kann ja auch 5 Healer nehmen und wer mit 5 Healern Failed is einfach low weil wenn ich mir die spells anschaue:
"1" Macht einen dot aufm boss healed dich max 3 aufladungen
"2" Macht dmg auf dich und den boss
"3" Healed dein Target und macht dir dmg

"7" oder so sagt dir wies weitergeht.

Ich mein bei allem respekt aber wie gesagt wer zum lesen zu Dilettant is hat einfach pech, stop mimimi.

BTW...

Ich denke Hauptursache für die Bilderbuchhafte Unfähigkeit ist das jünger werden der Community, Teilweise im TS denkt man sich schon ob man mit einem Jungen oder einem Mädchen redet.
Teilweise auch noch spät in der Nacht, also für mich ist des komplette über problem dass die kleinen Kinder einfach von ihren Ältern vor den Pc geschoben werden hauptsache die Kinder geben ihren Frieden...
7 Jährige um 2 uhr früh hab Ich auch schon erlebt.
Is auch in Css oder Cod4 und co Noch schlimmer und unverantwortungsloser.
Wenns nach mir ginge würde Ich ja allen Ältern die ihre Kinder net Behüten die Erzihungsrechte entzihen


----------



## Bummrar (14. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Drückt das deine Unfähigkeit zu normalen Kommunikation aus?
> 
> 
> 
> Du meinst Addons die entweder Verboten sind (Bots oder andere Cheat Programme) oder welche die Schwachstellen in der LUA Schnittstelle ausgenutzt haben die dann geschlossen wurden nachdem es die Addons gab?



Genau, versuch mich schlecht zu machen, weil ich nachts um 3 nicht in perfektem deutsch schreibe, sondern ein bisschen salopp daherkomme...

Ja genau die, die fast über die gesamte vanilla zeit aktiv waren...


----------



## Fipsin (14. Juni 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses! ich rege mich darüber net auf u im grunde ist es mir wurst. das wow jedoch um einiges einfacher wurde....daran besteht kein zweifel.



Ja klar der Casual der sich 2h am Tag mit WoW beschäftigt hat auch schon sein erstes 284er Item -.-

WoW ist in der Tat einfacher geworden aus einem wichtigem Punkt:

Die Entwickler haben viel Zeit in sachen wie Naxxramas, An Qirahj, Geschmolzerner Kern usw. 
gesteckt. Als sich aber heraustellte das nur etwa 20% aller WoW Spieler dies zu Classiczeiten
gesehen haben ist man natürlich entäuscht(Klar viel arbeit für nichts). Also haben sie mit WotlK
die Hardmodes/Heroic Raids eingeführt. Auf dem Normalen Modus ist alles noch EInfach bis 
Schwer(z.b. Arthas). Sozusagen für jeden der es sehen will auch erreichbar. Dan gibt es noch 
die Hardmodes und ich wette 80% der Spieler die behaupten "mimimimi alles einfach früher
alles besser mimi" haben nicht mal 1Boss auf Hardmode in ICC down (Luftschlacht zählt nicht).
Also wer alles behauptet WoW wäre im vergleich zu früher einfacher geworden soll mir erst 
sein Licht des Morgens presentieren.

Zur Sache mit dem Gear:
Als ich mit meinem ersten CHar 80 wurde (3Tage vor ICC-Öffnung) ging ich logischerweise HCs.
Als ich gemerkt hab das in PDC nhc Items droppen die mich in einem Run etwa Meter weiterbringen
hatte ich mich auf PDC konzentriert bis ich dan PDK und in die 3neuen HCs durfte. Ohne PDC und
den 3neuen HCs wurde ich jetzt vllt. nicht aktiv ICC Raiden (ATM 6k GS und Kingslayer) und mal erhlich
Wer will 2Jahre lang die gleichen Inis ohne abwechslung laufen und wenn abwechslung kommt dan
lohnt se sich dan noch net mal wer will das?
Und gäbe es solche "Eqipinis" net müssten wir alle noch 1-2Monate Naxx/Ulduar gehen um dan endlich 
2Monate in PDK zu verbringten und danach endlich mit dem Twink in ICC anzufangen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. Juni 2010)

Es gibt heutzutage für fast jede Klasse vernünftige Rotations-Addons. Und trotzdem kriegen es viele nicht gebacken.



> Wo zum Teufel is Ocu schwer??????


Geh mal mit 2 Deppen rein die ständig Drachen im Kampf pullen, sterben, nicht wissen wie sie zurück in die Ini (geschweige denn zurück zur Gruppe) kommen und nach 14:30 offline gehen. 
DAS ist mein persönlicher Lieblings "Hardmode". ^^


----------



## sigimalygos (14. Juni 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Es gibt heutzutage für fast jede Klasse vernünftige Rotations-Addons. Und trotzdem kriegen es viele nicht gebacken.
> 
> 
> Geh mal mit 2 Deppen rein die ständig Drachen im Kampf pullen, sterben, nicht wissen wie sie zurück in die Ini (geschweige denn zurück zur Gruppe) kommen und nach 14:30 offline gehen.
> DAS ist mein persönlicher Lieblings "Hardmode". ^^



Lies meinen Beitrag ganz.
Sollte erklären weshalb der Hardmode n Hardmode is. ^^
Sag ihnen einfach Augen auf oder ich ruf Eure Mütter...


----------



## MasterZidel (14. Juni 2010)

aber seihen wir mal ehrlich die woltk hc´s sind nicht gerade schwer

ich mach jede hc inni alleine was ziemlich traurig ist. wo woltk rauskam und trozdem eq hatten waren Occu und Grundrak die schwersten, jetzt zählen die zu den leichtesten verglichen mit nexus

aber wer sagt icc ist zu einfach den sollte man auslachen =)

blizzard hat selbst bestätigt das Arthas erstmal oder vllt. auch immer der schwerste boss seien wird.


----------



## pastranora (14. Juni 2010)

kann nur sagen blubb


----------



## Bacchus (14. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Wer will 2Jahre lang die gleichen Inis ohne abwechslung laufen und wenn abwechslung kommt dan
> lohnt se sich dan noch net mal wer will das?
> Und gäbe es solche "Eqipinis" net müssten wir alle noch 1-2Monate Naxx/Ulduar gehen um dan endlich
> 2Monate in PDK zu verbringten und danach endlich mit dem Twink in ICC anzufangen.



Das tut einfach weh. Anscheinend nimmt man sich heut zu tage keine Zeit mehr für sein Hobby sondern will nur noch schneller durch und mehr und mehr und mehr und dann sind die Instanzen schon wieder zu wenig und man braucht mehr mehr.


----------



## M0gi (14. Juni 2010)

lol wenn ich mir diesen text angucke hab ich garkein bock mehr zu lesen eh immer das selbe mit eurem wow ist nicht zu einfach ihr seit einfach fail also isses für euch schwer so kkthxbye adieu


----------



## Strickwolf (14. Juni 2010)

Verstehe nicht warum hier immer so viele meckern. Ich finde auch das es einfacher geworden ist. Allerdings habe ich zwischenzeitlich viele andere Spiele ausprobiert und die sind nicht besser oder schwerer. 

Beispielsweise Aion: Total verbuggt, sau langweilige Quests, kein Support und schwierigkeiten entstehen wenn überhaupt durch Bugs :-)
Hdr: Nett, aber zumindest damals gab es zwischen vielen Klassen nur marginale Unterschiede

Die Liste kann man sicher fortsetzen und bei jedem Spiel findet man die selben Leute denen alles zu leicht ist. 

Am besten irgendwer bringt mal ein unschaffliches Spiel heraus für all diese "vollprofis", damit die wenigstens nicht mehr die Foren zuspammen und eine weile beschäftigt sind.


----------



## Abrasa (14. Juni 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> ohne alles gelesen zu haben....doch isses!



made my day


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Managruft HC war schwerer als ICC.


----------



## Lokibu (14. Juni 2010)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben, nein ist es nicht.

Ich argumentiere jetzt mal genau wie die anderen, die offenbar nicht argumentieren können. .. also gar nicht ..


----------

